#ubuntu-it 2011-01-10
<Shell9> a
<ceon1> buondì
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<stevr1it> openoffice inutilizzabile,  crash ogni 5 minuti  ecco il log http://paste.ubuntu.com/552163/  cosa faccio? se non risolvibile avete un alaernativa a openoffice?
<glpiana> stevr1it, che c'entra quel log con openoffice che crasha?
<stevr1it> glpiana,  scusami eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<stevr1it> glpiana, ieri ho proato a togliere qualcosa su sggerimento di Overme, ma è peggiorata la stuazione
<jester-> stevr1it: rinomina la cartella nascosta nella home
<stevr1it> gioà fatto, ma lo rifaccio
<glpiana> stevr1it, la directory è .openoffice.org
<stevr1it> la conosco, ma ho già provato, ora lo rifaccio
<jester-> stevr1it: è versione di serie o versione tarocca prea in giro
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> da reporsitory puri
<stevr1it> glpiana, ne backports ne suggeriti
<stevr1it> ti posto i repositori?
<glpiana> stevr1it, dpkg -l | grep jdk
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> !pstebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pstebin'
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552373/
<glpiana> stevr1it, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<stevr1it> glpiana, nulla
<stevr1it> vuoto
<glpiana> stevr1it, il log del crash a quando risale?
<stevr1it> ieri
<stevr1it> ieri sera
<marco> hi
<glpiana> stevr1it, quindi prima della rimozione di openjdk?
<marco> ciao a tutti
<marco> volevo sapere info sui requisiti di ubuntu e affini
<stevr1it> ne avevo uno priam e uno dopo, ma non saprei dirti,
<stevr1it> dopo
<glpiana> stevr1it, vedi di riprodurre il crash e metti su pastebin il log attuale
<marco> ho un 486 su cui vorrei installare ubuntu kubuntu o xubuntu, 40mb di ram. come posso fare?
<glpiana> marco, 486?
<marco> si
<Anf3t4m1n> lol
<stevr1it> marco, prova lubuntu ci va benissimo
<glpiana> esagerato :D
<marco> lubuntu?
<glpiana> stevr1it, dai anche un apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<stevr1it> glpiana,  da sudo?
<glpiana> stevr1it, no
<stevr1it> glpiana, ho riaperto da terminale e mi da questo errore: bad flagvector
<glpiana> stevr1it, fa nulla
<marco> io sul forun italiano leggo che si può installare da alternate cd, ma da quello inglese dice che richiede minimo 192mb di ram. a chi credere?
<jester-> marco: provare per credere
<stevr1it> glpiana,  ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/552375/
<glpiana> Installato: (nessuno)
<glpiana> ah non è corretto
<glpiana> *ah no è corretto
<stevr1it> glpiana, dimmi
<glpiana> stevr1it, per ora nulla
<glpiana> stevr1it, aspetto il log
<marco> ok lo scarico e ci provo, sul sito xò mi dice che gli servono 128 o 160mb di ram? è vero?
<stevr1it> marco, io ci ho instalato sia lubuntu che l'ultimo ubuntu 10.10 e vanno benissimo con 250 mb ram
<stevr1it> marco, provali da live
<glpiana> marco, dove leggi che per la alternate servono quei mega?
<marco> no dico che per alternate cd di ubuntu servono almeno 128mb per l'ambiente grafico mentre per lubuntu servono 128-160mb ed io ne ho solo 40
<glpiana> marco, con 40 mega di ram puoi avere una distro linux senza interfaccia
<glpiana> senza interfaccia grafica intendo
<marco> quindi non ho alcun modo di montarci una grafica
<glpiana> marco, beh diciamo che magari X lo fai anche girare. bisogna poi vedere cosa riesci a fargli girare sopra
<glpiana> marco, parti da una minimale e poi ci metti sopra qualcosa e vedi se riesci a lavorarci
<marco> ci proverò grazie
<stevr1it> glpiana, aspetto che crasci, a volte ci mette anche 20minuti,
<OverMe> stevr1it, facci vedere un: dpkg -l | grep openoffice | awk {'print $2'} | xargs apt-cache policy
<OverMe> mentre aspettiamo
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/552377/
<stevr1it> la settimana scorsa ho anche fatto il test della ram del pc per vedere se poteva essere quello un problema. Ma è a posto
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<Anf3t4m1n> scusate ragazzi... una domanda da super noob quale sono.. visto che ho installato kubuntu da 3 giorni... mi direste il comando per disinstallare un applicazione?
<Anf3t4m1n> cmq buongiorno :)
<polis> ciao
<polis> jester-:  ci sei
<polis> o qualcun altro nel mio grub che e  presente non ce piu kubutu
<polis> sono con la live vedo il grub vuoto  omeglio dire solo con windows
<polis> all avvio
<polis> glpiana
<Dig> Ciao raga, com'è il comando esatto del replace xorg?
<stevr1it> glpiana, è chrascaito ma non mi da nessun file di log, anche se avviato da terminale
<stevr1it> OverMe,  lo stesso, non appare nessuna indicazione
<stevr1it> da terminale me lo da acnora aperto mentre è chiuso per crasch
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, puoi disinstallare usando synaptic o aggiungi/rimuovi. oppure vuoi il comando da terminale?
<glpiana> stevr1it, sul terminale non è apparso nulla?
<stevr1it> no
<Anf3t4m1n> uhuhuh una risposta!
<stevr1it> cose se fosse ancor aperto
<glpiana> polis, sto problema si è verificato in seguito a cosa?
<Anf3t4m1n> glpiana, ti sarei molto grato se mi illustrassi il comando da terminale :)
<polis> dopo avere installato alcuen aplicazio con kpakegekit
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, sudo apt-get remove --purge nome_pacchetto
<polis> adesso nel mio grub ce solo windows 7
<stevr1it> glpiana, ewcco cosa mi appare da terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/552384/
<polis> adesso glipina son con la live
<Anf3t4m1n> glpiana, anche perche molti software nn li vedo su aggiungi/rimuovi
<glpiana> stevr1it, e crasha facendo cosa?
<Anf3t4m1n> grazie mille!
<stevr1it> nulla
<Dig> qualcuno può aiutarmi a riconfigurare xorg?
<stevr1it> si chiude e mi apapre uan scehrmata che dice che mi salva i files
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, dipende dal software in questione. ma su synaptic trovi tutto
<stevr1it> e o fa sempre
<glpiana> Dig, riconfigurarlo a che scopo?
<glpiana> stevr1it, usi effetti grafici?
<stevr1it> glpiana, no nessuno mai usati
<glpiana> stevr1it, usi temi diversi dai temi standard?
<stevr1it> glpiana, ho anche cambiato scheda video per vedere se era quella
<stevr1it> glpiana, no
<polis> devo aggiungere il mio kubuntu di nuovo al grub :(((
<glpiana> !grub | polis esegui il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> polis esegui il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Dig> avevo una scheda video ATI sul pc. Deve essersi danneggiata. Allora l'ho tolta, quindi è tornata in funzione la scheda video Nvidia che era integrata.
<stevr1it> glpiana, tema human
<polis> fatto mi da errrore
<polis> al  momento di montare
<glpiana> Dig, digita: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf       e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<glpiana> polis, che errore? metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | polis
<ubot-it> polis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> ok asp
<stevr1it> glpiana, sfondo cosmo
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova  a lasciare uno sfondo che non cambi
<stevr1it> ma anche con lo sondo precedente faceva al stessa cosa
<polis> toglimi un acuriosita glpianaIL GRUB vine instalalto in kub nonstante ce windows
<polis> 7
<glpiana> polis, grub vuiene installato nel master boot record del disco
<polis> cioe
<polis> in windos 7
<polis> nel caso mio
<glpiana> polis, no, nel master boot record, non in windows
<stevr1it> glpiana, ho cambiato sfondo e ho riaperto openoffice ora spetto
<polis> az e come faccio a sapere dove è mbr
<Dig> glpiana: mi dà /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> polis, è sempre nei settori iniziali del disco. ma perchè ti interessa sapere dove si trova fisicamente? che te ne fai di sta informazione
<glpiana> ?
<polis> e se devo installar eil grub
<polis> devo saperlo?
<glpiana> Dig, digita: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> polis, leggere la guida no?
<polis> ok
<polis> http://pastebin.com/nSi5Qq0W
<polis> qua ce il primo errore
<stevr1it> glpiana, a volte mi crascia anche flash per le pagine del corriere su firefox, ma non sempre, mentre acrobat è lentissimo
<glpiana> polis, perchè monti sda1 che è la partizione di windows?
<stevr1it> glpiana se serve reinstallo da cd la root.
<polis> :((((
<Dig> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, flash per linux fa pettare e lo si sa. acrobat non so a che ti serva visto che c'è evince
<glpiana> Dig, prova a riavviare e vedi cosa cambia
<polis> http://pastebin.com/JCUdSvFs
<polis> glpiana:
<polis> l fisdik postato
<glpiana> polis, /dev/sdb5 <---- qui è dove hai linux. facile che tu debba reinstallare grub in /dev/sda (senza numeri). oppure provi semplicemtne a cambiare l'ordine dei dischi da bios
<polis> fatto epoi non parte
<polis> win7
<polis> dimmi come faccio resintalao grub
<polis> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<polis> mount: il mount point /mnt/proc non esiste
<polis> questo e uno degli errori
<Dig> glpiana: sei una garanzia!!!!
<glpiana> polis, seguendo la guida come ti ho già detto. ma bisognerebbe aver voglia di leggerla
<polis> siiiiiiiiii ma sto eseguendo i comando
<polis> che sono errati scritti
<polis> mi da errore col copi ed incolla
<glpiana> polis, non puoi eseguire il secondo comando quando il primo l'hai sbagliato
<polis> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<polis> mi da errore
<stevr1it> glpiana, quando lavori con i documenti delal commissione evince non funziona. se vuoi te ne mando uno via mail e vedi tu
<glpiana> polis, e i comandi vanno modificati in funzione della tua installazione, cosa che è spiegata nella guida
<polis> l sda e monato
<glpiana> stevr1it, no lascia stare. usa acroread se necessario, anche se dici che è lento
<polis> dove ce hd di windows
<glpiana> polis, sda non c'entra nulla
<polis> e cosa de montare
<glpiana> non c'èentra nulla windows con ubuntu, pensavo fosse chiaro questo
<glpiana> polis, te l'ho scritto sopra
<polis> ok facciamo una cosa io devo aggiunger ekubuntu
<polis> al mio grug che cgia ce
<polis> sono conla live
<stevr1it> glpiana, infatto uso acroread
<polis> tutto e montato
<glpiana> polis, ti ho detto qual è la partizione dove hai linux. ti ho detto qual è il disco in cui devi installare grub e ti ho indicato la guida. altro non so che fare
<polis> ok
<polis> ma perche non mi acceta mount....proc
<polis> mi dice che non esiste il punt di mount
<polis> ecco il paste di cio che ho come situazione
<polis> http://pastebin.com/0wq8SrvA
<glpiana> polis, /dev/sdb5 on /media/disk  lo hai montato sotto /media/disk
<polis> non ne capisco che comaando so'
<polis> do'
<glpiana> polis, visto che è sotto /medi/disk    sostituisci nei comandi della guida /media/disk a /mnt
<Dig> glpiana: sto facendo update e l'upgrade. Metacity va toccato???
<polis> ok
<glpiana> Dig, che vuoi toccare di metacity?
<Dig> glpiana: va fatto un nuovo assetto o non ne necessita?
<polis> evvai meli famonatre
<polis> montare
<polis> *
<glpiana> Dig, vediamo come si comporta dop il riavvio
<Dig> glpiana: sta andando alla grande. Ora ho aggiornato...ho visto che mi proponeva anche un aggiornamento xorg
<glpiana> Dig, falli gli aggiornamenti, non stare lì a selezionarli
<polis> sudo chroot /media/disk
<polis> il chroot non va :(((
<Dig> si si certo, li ho fatti direttamente da terminale
<polis> neache con mnt
<polis> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk
<polis> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<polis> cosa sbaglio
<OverMe> polis, da terminale: mount
<OverMe> pastebinnizza
<polis> ok
<polis> http://pastebin.com/cArT2NwM
<polis> ecco OverMe
<polis> e ttt monato
<polis> montato
<OverMe> é tutto montato male
<polis> :(((((
<Anf3t4m1n> ragassuoli, conoscete un programma che funga da equalizzatore per kubuntu?
<Anf3t4m1n> vorrei equalizzare il suono che esce dal mio sistema
<polis> conn mnt non andava e ho montato come mi ha dettto glpiana inmedia disk
<OverMe> polis, riavvia la live, faccio prima che a farti smontare il casino che hai fatto
<glpiana> polis, ti ho detto di farlo lì perchè avevi già montato lì il disco
<polis> ok aspettami per favori 5 min
<OverMe> si, non mi muovo
<glpiana> polis, per cui quando avvii ora non motare più i dischi
<polis> gr zlo stesso glpianariavvio
<polis> risalve
<polis> OverMe: glpiana
<polis> rieccomi
<polis> tutto azzerato
<OverMe> polis, sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<polis> ok
<polis> fatto
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<polis> fatto
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<polis> ok
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<polis> ok
<OverMe> sudo chroot /mnt
<polis> ok
<OverMe> è comparsa la # ?
<polis> az con voi funge tt con me un tubo
<polis> si siiii
<OverMe> grub-install /dev/sda
<polis> sda per adesso e l hd di windows
<polis> ok
<OverMe> si lo so
<OverMe> hai dato il comando?
<polis> installato
<polis> sii
<polis> nessuno errore
<OverMe> update-grub
<OverMe> quando ha finito fammi vedere il risultato sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> fatto ma kubuntu non ce pero
<polis> :((((
<OverMe> fai vedere
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552398/
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<OverMe> sempre nel paste
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552399/
<glpiana> polis, semrpe nel terminale dove hai fatto chroot
<polis> si
<polis> ci sono sempre
<OverMe> polis, non mi pare
<glpiana> polis, root@ubuntu:/#  questo è in chroot, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ questo no
<polis> si si celo apero
<polis> aperto tt e due
<polis> azz asp lo dovevo lanciare
<polis> li un momento
<OverMe> ?!?!
<glpiana> -.-
<polis> avevo aperto un altro terminalre
<glpiana> la vedo dura così
<OverMe> i comandi che ti sto dicendo li devi dare da #
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552400/
<polis> fatto
<OverMe> os-prober
<polis> root@ubuntu:/# os-prober
<polis> /dev/sda2:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<OverMe> basta?
<polis> solo questo
<polis> :((
<polis> poi non vedo con dolhin l hd doce  kubuntu quello oinstallato
<polis> dove ce*
<OverMe> polis, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic --reinstall
<polis> ok
<polis> fatto
<polis> installato
<OverMe> fai vedere
<misterblu> ciao ho cercato di installare ubuntu 10.04 sul nuovo vaio ma nulla da fare non succede nulla oltre alla schermata di avvio dove mi chiede di scegliere la lingua e il menu dove decido di provare e poi di installare che faccio?
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552403/
<glpiana> misterblu, cioè se scegli di provare cosa fa?
<misterblu> glpiana, nulla schermo nero e all'infinito
<glpiana> misterblu, al menu dopo la scelta della lingua, premi f6 e prova qualche opzione do boot
<misterblu> glpiana ho provato la 10.10 ma non vedeva il touchpad
<OverMe> polis, ridai questo e fammi vedere cosa dice: grub-install /dev/sda
<polis> ok
<misterblu> ok glpiana, poi ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> le faremo sapere (cit.)
<polis> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<polis> Installation finished. No error reported.
<polis> root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
<polis> Generating grub.cfg ...
<polis> done
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<polis> scusate
<OverMe> nel paste
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552405/
<polis> ecco
<polis> non vuole saprne si caricarsi il kub :((((
<OverMe> polis, cat /boot/grub/device.map
<polis>  File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> polis, in quale terminale l'hai dato?
<polis> root
<polis> lo stessopur ein altro
<polis> terminale
<polis> mi dice inestitente
<polis> una cosa ma in dolphin non l hd del kubuntu vom emai
<polis> ce windows 7
<polis> una partizione riservata al siustema
<glpiana> polis, lascia perdere dolphin per adesso, ok?
<polis> il cd di kubuntu
<polis> ok
<polis> mi riferivio delle volet e eprwuesto
<polis> per questo
<OverMe> polis, grub-install /dev/sdb
<OverMe> metti in paste
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552406/
<OverMe> c'è del marciume
<OverMe> polis, grub-install /dev/sda && grub-mkdevicemap
<OverMe> paste
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552407/
<OverMe> ridai cat /boot/grub/device.map
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552408/
<OverMe> update-grub non trova ancora niente?
<polis> nonlodato
<polis> nulla
<polis> vabbe lo riformatto
<polis> :(((
<polis> ma se io tolgo tutto il gurb2 e lo rimetto exnovo
<polis> da kpaakge kit che succede
<OverMe> polis, proviamo. dpkg -l | grep grub
<OverMe> paste
<polis> ok
<polis> asp
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552409/
<polis> qua mi comaiono tre grub
<polis> :((((
<OverMe> ii  grub-customizer                      2.0.8-0ubuntu1~ppa1m
<OverMe> che l'è sta vaccata?
<OverMe> in b4 "bo non lo so"
<OverMe> btw, apt-get purge grub-common grub-customizer grub-pc
<polis> ok
<OverMe> paste ovviamente
<polis> mi e cmraso il menu
<polis> consfondo
<polis> blu
<polis> mi dice di rimuovere
<polis> dico si
<polis> ?
<polis> fatto pulito
<polis> adesso
<OverMe> si
<polis> buon fine tt ok
<polis> adesso non cepiu nulla uauau
<OverMe> apt-get install grub-common  grub-pc
<polis> ok
<polis> riga sdi comandio
<polis> cosa metto o vado su ok direttamenate
<OverMe> niente, dai ok
<polis> ok
<polis> fatto
<OverMe> dai ok anche a quit splash
<OverMe> *quiet
<polis> mi kiede che hd scelgo
<OverMe> scegli sda
<OverMe> con la barra spaziatrice selezionalo
<polis> /dev/sda (500107 MB, SAMSUNG_HD502IJ)                                                                                                                                │
<polis>   │    [ ] /dev/sdb (250059 MB, MAXTOR_STM3250820A)                                                                                                                             │
<polis>   │    [ ] - /dev/sdb5 (248010 MB, /)
<polis> ho questi ah ok metto sda
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> poi dai ok e metti tutto sul pastebin
<polis> evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<polis> grande
<polis> sono comarsi
<polis> tranne win 7
<polis> :)
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OverMe> vedere
<polis> ok asp
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552412/
<OverMe> non ti trova windows perché hai pensato bene di spippolare con dolphin
<OverMe> scrivi exit
<polis> ok
<OverMe> riavvia e torna qui e sistemiamo il resto
<polis> e con windows 7 ch efaccio
<polis> ah ok
<polis> gra a tutti
<Dig> glpiana: mi pare funzioni tutto perfettamente. Non mi carica gli effetti visivi ma non mi importa.
<polis> risccomi il grun non mi compare
<polis> mi carica direttamente
<polis> kubuntu
<polis> OverMe:
<OverMe> terminale: sudo update-grub
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> ok
<polis> opla tuttok selo ha caricato
<OverMe> ora, la prossima volta che ti viene in mente un'idea brillante tipo installare fesserie da ppa quali "grub-customizer" verrai vergassato di insulti
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552413/
<polis> u altra cosa che ho fatto che
<OverMe> anzi leviamo sto repo ppa prima che fai altri danni
<polis> tutiti comandi che erano nella live non li ho salvati
<polis> :((((((((((((((((((
<polis> quelli da terminale
<OverMe> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<polis> non avere apura
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552415/
<OverMe> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552417/
<polis> overme ci riesco a rimuovere
<OverMe> sudo rm danielrichter2007-grub-customizer-maverick.list
<OverMe> poi anche: sudo rm danielrichter2007-grub-customizer-maverick.list.save
<polis> ok
<OverMe> poi sudo apt-get update
<polis> io lo riuovevo dakpakegekit
<OverMe> vabbè levalo come ti pare
<polis> mi dice
<polis> impossibile rimuovere
<polis> col comando tuo
<OverMe> si ho sbagliato
<polis> ok
<OverMe> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/danielrichter2007-grub-customizer-maverick.list
<OverMe> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/danielrichter2007-grub-customizer-maverick.list.save
<polis> ok a buon fine grazie di tutto
<OverMe> prego
<polis> se rompo scusate
<polis> con window smelogiro come voglio ma con linux ci sbatto latesta
<polis> spessevolte
<polis> :(((
<OverMe> la norma è non installare applicazioni ad mentula canis prese in giro
<polis> hahahah
<polis> era unprogramma njuvo
<polis> lo volevo provare
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> qualsiasi cosa voglia dire "njuvo"
<polis> cmq come tu ed altri ci girate alla grande con kub ed ubu
<polis> haha
<polis> nuovo
<polis> :D
<polis> correggo
<polis> buon pranzo alla proxina spero di venire senza guai
<polis> byeZ
<Anf3t4m1n> in quale cartella l'SO mi mette le varie applicazioni che installo?
<K99Brain> Anf3t4m1n, dipende
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, gli eseguibili in /usr/bin, i documenti in /usr/share/doc/$package_name, le pagine di manuale in /usr/share/man/man$number
<enzotib> Anf3t4m1n, etc.etc., con dkg -L $package_name vedi tutti i files di un pacchetto
<Anf3t4m1n> grazie dell'info
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Centauro> Salve a tutti
<Shin3> uhm se ho un 68% della memoria come usa cache e 27% uso programma è normale più che altro mi domando del 68% :\
<Shin3> *uso
<massimo18> O_O
<massimo18> Shin3: non ci ho capito niente
<glpiana> Shin3, digita free in un temrinale e metti su pastebin
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552443/
<glpiana> Shin3,  1445420 <--- questo è ciò che effettivamente è libero
<Shin3> ah ok
<go^> ma non hai swap o sbaglio ?
<Shin3> gia
<Shin3> esrrori di gioventù
<Shin3> o forse no
<go^> mmm
<go^> puoi sempre aggiungerla Shin3
<nicolas_> Salve a tutti, come faccio a fare in modo che ubuntu parti con la luminosità dello schermo non al massimo?
<nicolas_> sul portatile ovviamente
<nicolas_> qual è il file di configurazione che devo editare?
<stevr1it> glpiana,  ha crasciato ancora open office, anceh con lo schermo fizzo, che faccio?
<stevr1it> fisso
<glpiana> stevr1it, con lo schermo fisso?
<stevr1it> glpiana, scusami con l'immaigne del desktop fissa,
<glpiana> stevr1it, e niente log?
<stevr1it> niente
<glpiana> stevr1it, dmesg | tail   dice qualcosa al riguardo?
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552447/
<glpiana> non dice niente
<glpiana> stevr1it, ma ti crasha semplicemente tenendolo aperto?
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> dopo mezzora anche se sposto una finestra mi crascia
<stevr1it> appena muovo qualcosa si blocca
<stevr1it> glpiana, che sia un probelma di cache? di fiel che salva in arichivio?
<stevr1it> scusa l'ortografia oggi ho anche un po ' di febbre
<glpiana> stevr1it, dpkg -l | grep java
<stevr1it> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/552451/
<glpiana> stevr1it, come mai tutta sta roba di java?
<stevr1it> glpiana, boh? e che ne so
<stevr1it> se la sono istalati i programmi che uso forse
<glpiana> stevr1it, c'è tanta gente che usa il tuo pc e ti installa roba di nascosto?
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> unico
<glpiana> stevr1it, vabbè, dai un dpkg -l | grep java | grep openoffice
<glpiana> e dai anche un sudo apt-get autoremove      e mostrami cosa vorrebbe disinstallare
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552453/
<glpiana> stevr1it, aspetto fiducioso
<stevr1it> glpiana, solo   wbritish
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo apt-get remove --purge libbase-java-openoffice.org libflute-java-openoffice.org libfonts-java-openoffice.org libformula-java-openoffice.org liblayout-java-openoffice.org libloader-java-openoffice.org librepository-java-openoffice.org libxml-java-openoffice.org openoffice.org-java-common
<glpiana> stevr1it, ma prima di confermare fa vedere
<stevr1it> gl http://paste.ubuntu.com/552454/
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552454/
<glpiana> stevr1it, conferma e poi dimmi quando termina
<stevr1it> fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo apt-get autoremove
<stevr1it> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, ok, apri openoffice e provalo
<glpiana> stevr1it, dovresti anche aggiornare il sistema, tra l'altro
<stevr1it> ok aggiorno
<stevr1it> ma tra gli aggiornmaneti non c'è quasi nulla solo x core
<stevr1it> scusa xorg
<glpiana> stevr1it, vanno fatti lo stesso
<stevr1it> ok, fatto, java era collegato a wiki di openoffice
<glpiana> eh?
<nicolas_> Salve a tutti, come faccio a fare in modo che ubuntu parti con la luminosità dello schermo non al massimo?
<stevr1it> disnstalalndo java mi ha anche disinstalalto il wiki di opneoffice, ma non era vitale
<stevr1it> glpiana,  pare funzionare aspetto una mezoretta per vedre se crasha, ok?
<glpiana> stevr1it, dai sto comando. dpkg -l | grep openoffice.org-base-core
<lorenzosu> Salve. E' andata via la luce mentre facevo l'update... tra cui il kernel. Ora dopo essere entrato in Live CD e aver fatto chroot riesco ad arrivare al recovery mode, ma l'utente sembra "sparito". Ho una partizione home separata. Help!
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552460/
<glpiana> lorenzosu, se sei in recovery dai: cat /etc/fstab       e vedi se c'è una riga relativa a home
<glpiana> stevr1it, ok
<stevr1it> glpiana, gia crashato
<lorenzosu> glpiana: la home viene montata correttamente
<glpiana> lorenzosu, la home viene comunque creata. per cui controlla quel file
<stevr1it> glpiana, ho aperto un dile doc da thinderbird è puff crash
<glpiana> stevr1it, thunderbird?
<glpiana> ah "da" thunderbird
<glpiana> scusa, letto male
<glpiana> stevr1it, boh, senti, vai su aggiungi rimuovi, elimina e poi reinstalla openoffice
<lorenzosu> glpiana: la entry per /home c'è. La home è correttamente montata in /home/mionome e in questa dir ci sono tutti i file
<stevr1it> ok, ma un mese fa evevo fatt ola stessa cosa
<glpiana> lorenzosu, se sei in recovery digita: dpkg --configure -a
<lorenzosu> glpiana: fatto.
<glpiana> stevr1it, io non so cosa tu faccia col tuo pc, e avedere i pacchetti che hai installato direi che fai casini. per cui prova a farlo anche se lo hai già fatto un mese fa
<glpiana> lorenzosu, ah lavorato un po'?
<lorenzosu> glpiana: no
<lorenzosu> glpiana: ma lo avevo fatto prima da live CD facendo schroot
<lorenzosu> glpiana: e ha messo a posto il kernel che non era stato installato correttamente
<lorenzosu> glpiana: il rpoblema è che adesso non riesco a loggarmi con l'utente.. E' come se non esistesse
<stevr1it> glpiana, fatto, eliminati tutti openoffice calcoratore, excel ecc
<jester->  lorenzosu va in recovery e creane un altro
<lorenzosu> jester-: con lo stesso nome di prima?
<lorenzosu> jester-: (sono già in recovery)
<jester-> lorenzosu: lo devi rimuovere, rinominare la dir e poi rifarlo aggiungendolo ai gruppi
<glpiana> stevr1it, reinstallalo ora
<lorenzosu> jester-: rimuovere cosa?
<jester-> lorenzosu: l'utonto
<lorenzosu> jester-: non c'è nulla da rimuovere apparentemente :/ users da solo root
<glpiana> users  -  print the user names of users currently logged in to the current host
<jester-> lorenzosu: sudo adduser nick e vedi se non si incazza
<lorenzosu> glpiana: sì ho detto una cazz..
<lorenzosu> id utente... non esiste :/
<jester-> lorenzosu: sudo userdel nick
<jester-> sudo useradd quelcheè
<stevr1it> glpiana,  fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, provalo
<lorenzosu> jester-: vorrei che usasse la home di prima
<stevr1it> ok
<jester-> lorenzosu: vorrei che monica bellucci me la desse, poi ci copi le cartelle nascoste dei programmi e fa un lavoro come va fatto
<massimo18> O_O
<Aizram> esagerato jester-
<lorenzosu> jester-: ok grazie
<jester-> Aizram: ho usato il condizionale
<stevr1it> glpiana, fatto ora aspetto e vediamo
<jester-> lorenzosu: aggiungilo ai gruppi lp dialout cdrom audio video plugdev lpadmin admin saned sambashare
<lorenzosu> jester-: ok
<glpiana> stevr1it, se prima si è impallato aprendo un documento dalla posta, ripeti la stessa azione
<stevr1it> glpiana, fatto ti ho letto nel pensiero, or aspetto
<glpiana> stevr1it, non aspettare. usalo. apri e chiudi documenti, modifica, creane di nuovi
<spaccabits> è la mia prima volta su IRC ...
<glpiana> !ciao | spaccabits
<ubot-it> spaccabits: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<spaccabits> tank ... ho una curiosità un po' urgente ...
<spaccabits> un problema con una sk atheros (AR928X), un router (non giovanissimo) U.S.Robotics e network-manager
<glpiana> spaccabits, esponi il problema
<spaccabits> eccolo: se mi collego con un PC (sk atheros AR9285) tutto ok, con un altro PC (sk AR928X) non mi collega, il buffo è che se uso un altro router mi collega normalmente ...
<spaccabits> che diavolo succede?
<glpiana> spaccabits, se la scheda wifi su un router va e sull'altro no il problema, imho, sta nel router
<glpiana> spaccabits, i due router su cui provi hanno la stessa tipologia di chievae di protezione?
<spaccabits> lo sospettavo, ma dove? utilizzando la sk AR9825 mi collega! sul router incriminato
<spaccabits> yes, setta tipologia
<spaccabits> stessa
<Odo> glpiana, quoto :p due router diversi si comportano differentemente
<jester-> come due tipe
<glpiana> spaccabits, puoi porvare a levare la chiave di protezione dal router cui non si collega e vedere cosa fa
<glpiana> Odo, jester-, lol
<spaccabits> tanks gipiana
<spaccabits> 'un'idea
<glpiana> carri armati?
<spaccabits> con tanto di caannone :D
<spaccabits> ok, devo scollegarmi, sono collegato con il secondo pc al router che sembra non andare
<glpiana> ok
<daniele> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntuser> salve a tutti ho un device della creative che ho messo in modalità disco rimovibile per caricarci dei file, ora da xubuntu non riesco ad accedere a quei file perché il dispositivo non mi viene montato, come posso risolvere la cosa?
<jester-> lo monti a mano
<ubuntuser> jester-, come *.*
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdquelcheè /puntodimount
<ubuntuser> jester-, scusa l'ignoranza nera, /dev/sdX da dove lo prendo?
<jester-> ubuntuser: sdxx lo prendi da sudo fdisk -l
<roby_> notizie x samba ? :)
<changer> salve a tutti!!  Ho un piccolo problema con il proxy, su kubuntu da interfaccia grafica riesco a configurarlo e le applicazioni da interfaccia come il kpakegekit e i browser mi vanno benissimo su internet, ma quando provo ad eseguire un istallazione da terminale la linea nn vinee riconosciuta... Come faccio ad impostare il proxy da terminale? e poi a tornare alla connessione diretta quando ne ho voglia?
<changer> n c'è nesssuno che possa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> changer, credo dipenda dal programma
<changer> nn ti seguo, nn fa nessun apt-get install da terminale
<jester-> changer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt parte Impostare un proxy per il download dei pacchetti
<enzotib> changer, dipende dal programma nel senso che apt-get, wget, lynx, emacs, possono richiedere modi diversi di impostare un proxy
<changer> grazie jester
<changer> :D
<changer> perfetto come sempre!!!
<misterblu> ciao
<misterblu> ho installato ubuntu
<misterblu> ma ora al riavvio mi da una scermata nera come se fossi nel terminale e mi avverte che ci sono degli update, che faccio
<misterblu> enzotib
<enzotib> !tizio | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<novizio> Ciao, premetto che sono nuovo. Ho installato na versione Flash (inserita in windows): Sono entusiasta ma .... gli altorparlanti del PC non fnzionano più, ovvero sotto windows dicono che l'hardard è occupato da un'altra applicazione.
<novizio> problema riscontrato da qualcuno?
<misterblu> allora ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma quando si apre vedo solo il terminale
<enzotib> novizio, specifica "inserita in windows"
<misterblu> che faccio
<novizio> enzotib, ho usato la distribuzione flash su pendrive
<enzotib> misterblu, non saprei, prova a fare gli aggiornamenti e a reinstallare ubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> novizio, ma parliamo di ubuntu?
<novizio> di fatto sulla macchina gira ancora windows
<novizio>  si ubunto 10.10
<novizio> all'avvio posso scegliere con opzione boot quale sistema far partire
<enzotib> novizio, a meno che non usi una macchina virtuale, quando gira ubuntU non gira windows, e viceversa
<novizio> si, scusa, mi sono espresso male. usato ubuntu, poi ho fatto un restart con windows per vedere altre cose e.... la musica non funzia nè con mediaplayer nè con itunes
<novizio> problema hardwar medesimo (o meglio, medesimo messaggio
<enzotib> novizio, e precisamente, che messaggio?
<novizio> Enzotib, il messaggio è:"lhardware è occupato da un'altra applicazione
<misterblu> enzotib se faccio ctrl alt canc vedo la finestra di chiusura di ubuntu
<enzotib> novizio, mi sembra strano possa essere colpa di ubuntu
<enzotib> misterblu, dev'essere un problema di scheda grafica, cosa che non conosco bene
<novizio> Mi è venuto in mente che possa essere incompatibilità di driver..
<K99Brain> misterblu, non è che hai installato la versione server?
<misterblu> k99brain, no ho dato sudo apt-get update, e poi apt-get install update
<misterblu> ma si ferma perchè non trova il pacchetto apdate
<K99Brain> misterblu, infatti non esiste nessun pacchetto update
<K99Brain> !info update
<ubot-it> Package update does not exist in maverick
<K99Brain> misterblu, tu cosa volevi installare?
<eLBati> ciau
<misterblu> k99brain volevo installare gli aggiornamenti circa 262
<K99Brain> misterblu, il comando per aggiornare è sudo apt-get upgrade
<lukafulmine> buongiorno a tutti vi volevo chiedere un'informazione, come mai quando visualizzo un video su vlc quando il video si avvia, si oscura per circa 1 secondo tutto lo schermo per poi avviarmi tranquillamente il film????
<misterblu> k99brain ho fatto gli update ma non parte vedo solo il terminale
<misterblu> ho una scheda nvidia
<misterblu> che faccio=
<jester-> lukafulmine: effetti dle menga attaccati?
<mettao87> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntustudio ed ho un problema con il wireless. Ho un portatile asus a6va con scheda wireless con driver ipw2200. Con debian non ho mai avuto problemi, una volta installato funzionava in automatico. ora no, che posso fare per risolvere? grazie.
<lukafulmine> jester-, cosa significa quello che hai scritto?
<misterblu> ragazzi che faccio per installare il driver video corretto , hoa appena installato ubuntu 10.10 su una macchina nuova con una scheda nvidia gforcee parte con il terminale
<jester-> lukafulmine: hai gli effetti (compiz) attivi?
<misterblu> e rimane nel teminale
<jester-> misterblu: è venuta installazone farlocca
<lukafulmine> jester-, si ho gli effetti attivi!
<jester-> lukafulmine: prova a disattivarli
<lukafulmine> ho il cubo rotante
<lukafulmine> jester-, come posso disattivarli?
<misterblu> installazione farlocca!!!!
<jester-> se ti da fastidio il mezzo secondo di nero
<misterblu> devo reinstallare o cosa
<jester-> misterblu: che nividia hai
<jester-> lukafulmine: destro siul desktop/cambia sfondo/effetti visivi
<lukafulmine> jester-, in effetti visivi non c'è nessuna selezione su nessuno delle tre modalità
<misterblu> jester ho la Scheda grafica NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 425M
<jester-> metti nessuna
<lukafulmine> jester-,  anche con nessuna mi si ripresenta il problema
<jester-> misterblu: non dovrebbe avere problemi ad andare con il nouveau open
<jester-> lukafulmine: che problema non è
<mettao87> jk
<misterblu> jester, ho installato e si è riavviato nel terminale ho aggiornato e si è riavviato nel terminale che faccio?
<jester-> misterblu: va in recovery e al menu scegli grafica sicura o minima che sia
<misterblu> jester , come faccio
<changer> salve a tutti, mi sa che ho combianto qualcosa di grave :D, alla schermata di accesso di kubuntu dopo aver messo utente e pass appare una finestra nera per 1 secondo poi lo schermo si oscura e ritorna alla schermata di login di kubuntu, senza permettermi di entrare? cosa succede? e come lo risolvo? qualcuno pu aiutarmi?
<lukafulmine> jester-,  mi da fastidio cavolo tutte le volte che voglio vedere un video mi si oscura sempre lo schermo per circa un secondo mentre con totem non succede mai
<misterblu> a fare il recovery
<lukafulmine> jester-,  quindi non è un problema di ubuntu lì è un problema di vlc credo
<jester-> lukafulmine: usa mplayer totem o altro
<changer> qualcuno può aiutarmi?=
<Ale> Ciao a tutti!!!
<lukafulmine> che non interpreta bene i driver che ho installato...ho provato anche a compilare da sorgente vlc eppure mi da lo stesso problema, jester-  vorrei utilizzare totem ma i video che io guardo quasi sempre sono in hd e con totem mi chiede sempre un plugin che se faccio cerca non me lo trova mi dice impossibile trovare plugin e quindi l'unica soluzione è vlc (ho provato anche xine ma mi da gli stessi problemi di pl
<lukafulmine> ugin)
<jester-> lukafulmine: mplayer con ffmpeg e i w32(64)codecs
<changer> salve a tutti, mi sa che ho combianto qualcosa di grave :D, alla schermata di accesso di kubuntu dopo aver messo utente e pass appare una finestra nera per 1 secondo poi lo schermo si oscura e ritorna alla schermata di login di kubuntu, senza permettermi di entrare? cosa succede? e come lo risolvo? qualcuno pu aiutarmi?
<lukafulmine> jester-,  ma mplayer io ce l'ho installato ma è da terminale???
<jester-> lukafulmine: c'è anche normale con gui
<jester-> lukafulmine: smplayer
<changer> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<lukafulmine> jester-, ho installato gnome-mplayer
<lukafulmine> adesso lo provo e ti dico come è andato
<OverMe> changer, tutto questo in seguito a cosa?
<changer> nulla di che crede, ho istallato aircrack, dopo ho riavviato e patatrack
<jester-> OverMe: gambling: aggiornamento o corrente
<changer> nn mi ha fatto alcun errore
<changer> è questa la cosa strana
<lukafulmine> jester-,  mi da lo stesso problema e il programma mi da questo errore Impossibile aprire VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OverMe> changer, ora come sei collegato?
<changer> università via proxy
<changer> da windows
<jester-> lukafulmine: hai instalallato il driver proprietario?
<lukafulmine> si ati
<K99Brain> changer, hai kde?
<changer> si kubuntu con kde
<jester-> lukafulmine: da .run preso sul sito?
<OverMe> changer, avvia da recovery e controlla lo spazio rimanente su disco con df -h   poi fai un sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<K99Brain> changer, prova a entrare da recovery e a rinominare la cartella nascosta .kde che sta nella home del tuo utente
<changer> dopo il login mi compare una finestra nera per un secondo dp ritorna al login
<lukafulmine> jester-, no perchè già una volta mi aveva dato problemi facendolo da lì io li ho installati andando su sistema-->amministrazione--->driver-aggiuntivi
<changer> ok riavvio e provo, vedo i procurarmi acnhe un altro pc cosi da potervi seguire in contemporanea
<changer> torno subito grazie
<jester-> lukafulmine: chiedi a [Enrico], è lui il superxpert di ati
<lukafulmine> jester-,  oi gli ho scritto ma non risponde nessuno
<changer_> riekkomi
<changer_> avvio in recovery mode
<jester-> lukafulmine: sarà impegnato a laurà
<lukafulmine> jester-, tu cosa mi consigli di fare???di scaricare i driver dal sito ati??
<changer_> ok sono in recovey mod quale opzione devo scegliere?
<jester-> lukafulmine: no, aspetta [Enrico]
<changer_> passa a una shell con provilegi di root?
<jester-> changer_: yess e dai i comandi
<changer_> mi dice che nn riesce a scaricare i pacchetti
<jester-> changer_: rm .r .kde e sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> changer_: root con network
<lukafulmine> jester-,  perchè già una volta avevo installato dal sito ati i driver per la mia sapphire ati 5750 ma all'avvio non riusciva ad avviare il file xorg.conf e me lo sono dovuto compilare tutto in recovery mode,poi ho riprovato e mi ha dato lo stesso problema per fortuna che questa volta avevo copiato sulla scrivania tutta la cartella X11 quindi è bastato un "taglia e incolla"
<jester-> lukafulmine: fanno pure danni e poi serve cambiare delle lib
<changer_> jester mi sa che nn si connette
<changer_> sono all'università
<changer_> si dovrebbe impostare la conessione e il proxy
<Ale> Ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un pc fisso, metto il CD, faccio il boot ma non riesco a usare nè mouse nè tastiera!!! :(
<lukafulmine> jester-,  ma di solito è meglio installare i driver dal sito che le fa oppure da ubuntu con sistema-->amministrazione--->driver aggiuntivi???perchè in questi 6 anni che utilizzo ubuntu la versione dei driver ati non è quasi mai cambiata,non c'è stato quasi mai un'aggiornamento
<changer_> come faccio a configuargli la rete da qui?
<goldrake> per telefono
<K99Brain> changer_, non puoi collegarti via cavo? sarebbe molto piu semplice
<changer_> no il prob è questo
<changer_> n c'è un modo per ripristinare senza connesione ad internet?
<K99Brain> changer_, la parte di reset delle impostazioni di kde la puoi fare lo stesso
<K99Brain> changer_, intanyo prova quella
<changer_> ok sono di nuovo su console, come faccio a fare la parte dei reset di impostazione di kde?
<changer_> k99brain qual'è il comando?
<legnano> ciao a tutti
<legnano> potreste aiutarmi per quanto riguarda USB nella virtualbox oracle?
<legnano> grazie
<changer_> k99Brain qual'è il comando?
<changer_> K99Brain qual'è il comando?
<legnano> ho installato winxp ma non riesco a far riconoscere un hd esterno.... ubuntu maverik e' il sistema operativo
<jester-> legnano: hai messo quella non ose?
<legnano> si
<legnano> o almeno credo
<legnano> dove controllo?
<attempt>   legnano installa le guest addiction di vbox nella macchina virtuale che hai creato. le scarichi dal sito di vbox e le usi come fosse una iso da linkare al cd di quella macchina.
<jester-> legnano: come hai installato
<legnano> ho scaricato dal sito che mi hanno dato ieri
<legnano> la guest addiction mi pare di averla gia messa
<Ale> raga qualcuno può aiutarmi? non mi funzionano nè mouse nè tastiera (sia ps2 che usb) durante l'installazione di ubuntu, provate tutte le versioni, sia desktop che alternate... come faccio?
<polis> ciaooooooooooooo
<changer_> K99Brain please nn sparire sono nella merda :D
<ugone> Ale son mouse e tastiere wireless?
<legnano> jester: in dispositivi vedo sotto usb l'hd ma non me lo fa selezionare
<Ale> quelle in PS2 si, quelle in USB con il filo...
<ugone> ok
<jester-> legnano: devi installare le guest
<spaccabits> avevo un problema con una sk AR928X, un router U.S.Robotics e network-manager ... risolto: posto sul forum a futura memoria :)
<ugone> con la alternate dovresti usare i tasti freccia cmq
<jester-> spaccabits: link?
<Ale> si, ma non vanno neanche quelli
<spaccabits> aspetta ... devo scriverlo! :)
<legnano> jester: l'ho installata
<Ale> cioè, quando devo selezionare "installazione, test del disco ecc..." i tasti funzionano, quando faccio partire l'installazione sono morti...
<jester-> legnano: hai installato le guest additions?
<legnano> jester: si l'ho installata
<jester-> legnano: sicuro?
<jester-> hai preso la iso dal sito?
<legnano> no ho lanciato il comando dal menu
<Ale> yess
<attempt> http://img406.imageshack.us/i/schermata42n.png/  schermata del problema su kde. grazie per l'aiuto.
<changer_> jester sai come poss fare per ripristinare sto kubuntu?
<jester-> attempt: come si installano le guest
<legnano> jester: ho cliccato semplicemente "installa guest addition"
<jester-> legnano: winzoz?
<ugone> Ale, il disco è buone vero? nel senso che se scegli verifica disco ti dice che va bene
<Ale> sisi
<attempt> nella stessa macchina le seleziona come immagine cd e le installa dentro il so come fosse un programma da installare da pacchetto deb oppure .exe.
<jester-> legnano: la macchina vbox è winzoz o linux
<legnano> linux
<attempt> la prima volta uno linka al cd l'iso del so. adesso gli linka l'iso delle guest addiction in modo che la macchina le veda una volta aperto il so. xp nel suo caso.
<jester-> legnano: scolta attempt
<legnano> ubuntu maverik
<legnano> ok
<legnano> attempt: posso parlarti in pvt un attimo?
<misterblu> se devo installare i driver video di una nvidia Scheda grafica NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 425M cosa devo fare?
<ugone> non so che dirti Ale
<attempt> legnano ti scarichi le guest dal sito di vbox come fosse iso. poi apri vbox. poi linki quella iso come al cdrom e come immagine. quando avvii xp in vbox te le dovrebbe rilevare nel cd. le devi installare.
<legnano> attempt: ok provo
<[Enrico]> lukafulmine: eccomi, stavo aggiustando l'alimentatore del pc
<attempt> legnano una volta installato xp da iso dovresti spostare hd al primo posto per il boot da vbox in modo che legge per primo hd e per secondo cd. ora devi linkare la iso delle guest al cd togliendo prima il link alla iso di xp. sempre questo dalla macchina virtuale dove vuoi mettere le guest.
<[Enrico]> ciao jester- :)
<jester-> yo [Enrico]
<attempt> indi quando avvii xp dovresti vedere nel suo cd virtuale la iso delle guest da installare. installale. c'e' il comando apposta in un menu di vbox.
<legnano> attempt: sul sito non le trovo le guest
<attempt> se la tua cpu non supporta i comandi di virtualizzazione non e' detto che comunque la cosa funzioni.
<attempt> ma come no. spe'
<legnano> attempt: la cosa strana e' che il lettore cd usb lo vede
<changer> riekkomi ancora...
<changer> nn c'è modo di ripristinare kubuntu da live cd? o qualcosa del genere?
<changer> jester come faccio a ripristinare kde?
<spaccabits> qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,436028.msg3411101.html#msg3411101 una soluzione per un problemino ricorrente
<spaccabits> buona chat
<Alessandro_fox> ciao a tutti!
<legnano> c'e' qualcuno "esperto" di vbox?
<karza> ciao, qualche anima pia a cui chiedere soccorso?
<OverMe> !chiedi | karza
<ubot-it> karza: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<karza> ok scusa
<karza> sto installando ubuntu 10.10 64 bit su partizione creata su windows preinstallato; 1 problema: da cd live non riesco a connettermi ad internet; 2: indicata la partizione col partizionamento manuale si  interrompe tutto per crash di ubuquity
<misterblu> ciao allora il pc parte dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento per il driver della scheda video ma non entra in ubuntu rimane bloccato alla schermata color viola, come posso fare un ripristino del sistema
<misterblu> come osso fare il rispristino del sistema
<attempt> misterblu avvia con il kernel recovery che usa i vesa. poi quando sei dentro setti  dando  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  un no quiet splash al posto di quiet splash e nella riga sotto nomodeset come comando fra le virgolette predisposte.
<misterblu> attempt kernel recovery!!!
<attempt> quando riavvii ubu normalmente si dovrebbe riavviare. quindi aggiorni tutto. poi vai in hardware drivers e metti i driver videa consigliati ada ubuntu.
<attempt> ci entri quando parte ubuntu cliccando shift
<attempt> nel kernel recovery
<misterblu> attempt ok
<attempt> oppure quando avvii pigi f6
<attempt> e setti il nomodeset per l'avvio ma il cambiamento e' solo temporaneo. ma se funziona dipende da quello. quindi poi una volta che hai il sistema avviato  sudo gedit et etc come sopra detto.
<Pirata129> ciao a tutti ciao ugoneee
<misterblu> attempt sono nel menù di rispristino ripara pacchetti danneggiati o modalità grafica d'emergenza o aggiorna bootloader grub o
<attempt> modalita' grafica d'emergenza
<attempt> vedi da schifo ma si dovrebbe avviare il so.
<misterblu> attempt ora eseguo una ses in modalità ridotta
<misterblu> ok
<misterblu> o riconfiguro la grafica
<misterblu> attempt sono dentro
<attempt> metti prima no quiet splash e nomodeset
<misterblu> attempt ma dove
<misterblu> attempt ci sei
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<attempt> nel primo gruppo hai GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<attempt> lo fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="no quiet splash"
<attempt> sotto hai GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<attempt> lo fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<attempt> salvi ed esci.
<attempt> poi cerchi del menu sistema driver hardware e attivi il driver vga consigliato . se e' gia' attivo lasci come e' ed esci.
<attempt> poi riavvii normale. dovrebbe partire. non vedi piu' la schermata con i pallini di ubuntu ma le info su quello che fa'. se si blocca almeno vedi gli errori al blocco. quali sono.
<misterblu> attemtp, non funge e non riesco più ad entrare nel ricovery
<misterblu> tasto f6 ma non va continua a farmi vedere ubuntu 10.10 i pallini e poi basta
<misterblu_> attempt
<misterblu_> non va
<attempt> nel recovery devi poter entrare con shift
<attempt> quando avvii.
<misterblu_> attempt ora ci sono
<attempt> ma hai messo il no quiet splash , i pallini non li dovresti vedere e neanche plymouth proprio.
<attempt> dovresti vedere lo schermo nero e le info di quel che fa' il pc.
<attempt> hai salvato dopo le modifiche del file?
<misterblu_> attempt mi ridai il comando per l'edit del file da modificare che guardo se l'ho modificato
<misterblu_> attempt ho fatto salva
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<attempt>  lo fai diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="no quiet splash"
<attempt> la riga sotto deve essere GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<attempt> poi salvi ed esci e poi riavii.
<attempt> dovresti vedere lo schermo sempre nero. dopo il caricamento del bios vedi le info del caricamento di ubuntu.
<attempt> chiudi prima gedit e poi il terminale dopo le modifiche.
<attempt> chiuso tutto riavvii.
<misterblu_> attempt è quello che ho fatto
<attempt> e allora la schermata con i pallini non si spiega. non ci dovrebbe manco essere.
<misterblu_> le modifiche sono scritte, prima chiudo l'edit e poi il terminale
<attempt> umh. devo uscire.
<attempt> ricontrolla prima di uscire di aver scritto bene.
<attempt> poi richiedi qui in canale. eventualmente . io devo uscire.
<attempt> le due linee esistevano gia' le dovevi solo modificare e solo quelle.
<misterblu_> attempt si tutto ok,  sono andato nel settaggio del driver nvidia che ubuntu mi dice di installare, e sembra che non lo carichimi dice di editare il config del file come root e restart il server
<attempt> che scheda grafica hai'
<attempt> NVIDIA?
<misterblu_> si al gt 425 m
<brady> ragazzi mi dite un buon programma per fare i video con le foto tipo movie maker??
<attempt> una volta attivato il driver apri il terminale
<attempt> sudo nvidia-settings
<attempt> fa' tutto lui. ti crea lo xorg.conf di nvidia.
<attempt> poi chiudi tutto e riavvii.
<brady> e come faccio a far partire un file formato .run
<attempt> ora vado ciao
<misterblu_> attempt no non crea nulla mi dice che non sembra essere caricato
<attempt> lo devi attivare tu
<ls960> videoporama brady
<attempt> da driver hardware e poi dai il comando in terminale dopo.
<misterblu_> attempt mi dice" you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver..."
<attempt> e allora devi riavviare e usare il kernel normale.
<misterblu_> attempt lo fatto infatti da hardware è attivato
<attempt> allora riavvii . con quelle modifiche deve partire.
<misterblu_> attempt non va
<misterblu_> non è che lo ha caricato male
<attempt> altrimenti riparti come adesso vai in synaptic, disinstalli il driver nvidia, quello installato con il nome current oppure con un numero, installi  il driver open nvidia nouveau poi riavii. quando hai il desktop da driver hardware riattivi il consigliato e poi dai il comando sudo nvidia-settings in terminale. poi riavii di nuovo e dovrebbe partire.
<attempt> se ancora non va' richiedi qui in canale. devo uscire. ciao.
<misterblu_> attempt ciao e grazie
<misterblu_> attempt ho disattivato il driver e va
<misterblu_> chi mi può dare una mano con i driver nvidia
<misterblu> chi mi può dare una mano con i driver di nvidia
<dante_> ciao a tutti
<dante_> in particolare ai maghi di ubuntu
<Anf3t4m1n> cos'e' sta discriminazione
<misterblu> ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto per i driver video e touchpad del nuovo pc
<dante_> haooo grandissimo anf ect. ect. mi puoi aiutare?
<Anf3t4m1n> asd
<Anf3t4m1n> lol
<Anf3t4m1n> chiedi aiuto a me?
<dante_> perche' no???
<Anf3t4m1n> sono il piu scarso qua dentro
<Anf3t4m1n> io vivo sulle spalle altrui
<dante_> grandissimooo
<Anf3t4m1n> di linux nn ci capisco proprio una mazza.. l'ho installato qualche giorno fa per la prima volta
<dante_> va be
<dante_> ma c'e' quarcuno
<dante_> che puo' risolvermi un c..........o de problema???
<dante_> cena pagata
<dante_> a roma
<dante_> e dico roma
<dante_> alle trattorie romane
<dante_> che nessuno conosce
<dante_> ciao a tutti in particolare a chi mi puo' aiutare
<dante_> nessuno di voi ha avuto
<dante_> problemi con urban terror??
<dante_> dai nn vergognatevi
<dante_> c'e' qualche cristiano che puo' aitarmi???
<misterblu> mi sa che sono andati via tutti
<misterblu> a domani
<misterblu> ciao
<roby> ciao, mi aiutereste ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552538/
<dante_> porca puttane alle donne
<attempt> dante_ datti una calmata
<attempt> !chat | dante_ ut e' off topic qui
<ubot-it> dante_ ut e' off topic qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dante_> ah belliiiiiiiiiii
<giovanni> salve
<giovanni> come posso fare in modo che ubuntu (versione LTS 10.04) monti il mio secondo disco fisso all'avvio?
<Neo_> giovanni, modifica il file /etc/fstab aggiungendo una linea con il nome del disco(se: /dev/sda4) e il tipo di file system
<giovanni> ok
<Neo_> giovanni, ha mi sono dimenticato che devi specificare anche il punto di mount
<giovanni> allora
<giovanni> innanzitutto devo aprire fstab come amministratore
<giovanni> come si fa?
<Neo_> per esempio crea una cartella in (/media/nome cartella) e a fstab aggiungi la linea /dev/sda(numero disco) /media/nome cartella (ntfs o altro)
<Neo_> sul terminale scrivi sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<K99Brain> meglio gksu al posto di sudo, con le applicazini grafiche
<giovanni> vabbé
<Neo_> sì, ma se lo avvia da terminale non fa differenza
<giovanni> intanto l'ho aperto
<Neo_> ok
<giovanni> a questo punto devo aggiungere una riga
<giovanni> dunque
<Neo_> ora alla fine del file su una singola riga devi aggiungere:
<giovanni> intanto fatemi capirci qualcosa che qui è tutto incasinato
<Neo_> l'unità disco da montare
<giovanni> si chiama sdb
<giovanni> sda con il fylesystem e sdb l'altra
<giovanni> con i dati
<giovanni> documenti video etc
<Neo_> ok, devi specificare quale partizione montare, es: sdb1, sdb2 ecc...
<giovanni> ah
<giovanni> dunque
<giovanni> beh io devo montare quella dove ci sono le musiche i video i codumenti etc
<giovanni> come faccio a sapere che partizione è?
<Neo_> apri il gestore dischi così vediti subito tutte le partizioni
<giovanni> intuitivamente dire che è la 1
<giovanni> ok
<Neo_> ora lascia uno spazio o una tabulazione e scrivi il percorso della cartella dove vuoi montare il file system
<Neo_> ti consiglio di creare una cartela in /media
<Neo_> *cartella
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> sono un passo indietro
<giovanni> devo trovare il fylesystem
<giovanni> filsystem
<Neo_> ah scusa....ok
<giovanni> ho aperto l'analizzatore di utilizzo del disco
<giovanni> sta caricando
<giovanni> vado bene?
<Neo_> no, devi aprire il gestore dischi
<Neo_> vai su sistema->amministrazione->gestore dischi
<giovanni> ah caz ok
<giovanni> /dev/sdb
<giovanni> sdb1 filsystem
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> ora devo aggiungere la riga
<Neo_> sì
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> in media la cartella c'è già
<giovanni> non so non l'ho messa io
<giovanni> forse è rimasta da precedenti installazioni
<giovanni> comunque si chiama
<giovanni> DATA
<Neo_> misà che l'ha creata il sistema quando hai inserito il disco
<giovanni> mi sa di si
<giovanni> cioé
<giovanni> boh :P
<giovanni> comunque fatto sta che c'è
<Neo_> non so se il sistema elimina la cartella una volta disconnessa l'unità
<giovanni> quindi cosa devo scrivere in fstab?
<Neo_> con che filesystem è formattata l'unità
<Neo_> ?
<giovanni> fat32
<Neo_> ok allora scrivi: /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA fat32
<Neo_> e poi salva il file
<giovanni> DATA -spazio- fat32?
<giovanni> DATA fat32
<giovanni> o DATAfat32?
<giovanni> o DATA
<giovanni> fat32
<giovanni> ?
<Neo_> scrivi esattamente la linea che ho scritto io, spazi compresi
<giovanni> scusa sembra che ti faccio domande idiote ma mi sa che se sbaglio grammatica non me lo prende
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> fatto
<giovanni> è tutto?
<Neo_> sì, ora riavvia e vedi se funziona
<Neo_> io rimango connesso
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> a tra poco
<Neo_> ok
<polis> sera
<Neo_> sera
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<misterblu> ciao ci siete
<misterblu> ho un prob con due driver touchpad, non si muove, e nvidia non ne vuole sapere di attivare il driver
<misterblu> ho un prob e dovrei modificare il file grub, mi date una mano
<Adormath> ciao a tutti. Scrivo per risovere un problema che temo di aver involontariamente causato: dal mio utente (admin) ho cambiato i permessi della cartella home, ma ora , accedendo con il mio account non parte nemmeno il nautilus.
<go^> se vuoi un consiglio, esponi il problema..non chiedere se puoi chiedere o se qualcuno ti aiuta..
<giovanni> la miseria
<giovanni> non mi ricordo più bene
<giovanni> qualcuno mi stava aiutando prima
<Adormath> ho per fortuna un altro account,ma non so come riuscire a cambiare nuovamente i permessi per rimediare l'appalto. qualcuno ne sa?
<giovanni> chiedo scusa ho avuto problemi diconnessione
<giovanni> ad ogni modo
<giovanni> mi da errore di montaggio
<go^> con nautilius --> proprietà cartella --> permessi
<giovanni> ho montato il mio secondo disco fisso sdb con filesystem sdb1 in media/DATA e inserito una riga in fstab per caricarlo all'avvio ma ora mi da errore di montaggio
<giovanni> devo aver sbagliato qualcosa
<giovanni> /dev/sdb1       /media/DATA fat32
<giovanni> questa è la riga aggiunta
<giovanni> cosa ho sbagliato?
<Adormath> @go^ ovviamente ho provato a cambiarli così,ma essendo su un altro utente non posso modificare i permessi dalla cartella home dell'altro account.immagino si possa fare da terminale ,ma vorrei andare sul sicuro
<ubottu-it> Adormath: Error: "go^" is not a valid command.
<go^> vieni in pvt Adormath
<Adormath> fatto
<attempt> /dev/sdc1 /media/DATA  fat32  defaults   0  0   <-------  dovrebbe essere cosi' circa.  giovanni
<attempt> /dev/sdc1 /media/DATA/sdc  fat32  defaults   0  0   <-------  o meglio dovrebbe essere cosi' circa.  giovanni. te lo ritrovi in DATA  con il nome sdc montato in automatico.
<roby> qualcuno mi aiuta con? session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<roby>  
<Alex99> Ciao, in ubuntu qual'è il corrispondente comando di CTRL-ALT-CANC?
<xpedro> buanasera!!non riesco ad entrare in mod grafica,(non chiedetemi come e perche ma...)non ho piu /etc/X11/xorg.conf e sono tre giorni che ci sto impazzendo.il tutto ebbe inizio da quando improvvisamente  la mod grafica s'impallo'ed io pensai ai driver nvidia.e possibile che la scheda video sia andata,visto che da mod di ripristino anche da shell dopo il primo comando che do' non si capisce piu' niente??
<giovanni> ho modificato il file
<giovanni> fstab
<giovanni> ora la riga è
<attempt> xpedro vai con il kernel recovery e usi la modalita' grafica sicura che usa i vesa come driver. se non parte con i vesa che vanno con tutte le schede grafiche potrebbe anche darsi di avere un problema hardware. prova a vedere se con la live da cd funziona il pc e te la carica.
<giovanni> /dev/sdb1       /media/DATA fat32 defaults 0 0
<giovanni> mi da sempr elo stesso errore
<giovanni> di montaggio
<giovanni> che devo fare?
<giovanni> forse è sbagliato "fat32"?
<leopesto> qualcuno con xchat 2.8.8-1 puo confermarmi che non ha la cartella /usr/share/xchat ?
<attempt> giovanni forse. devi montare il file normalmente e poi controllare le caratteristiche del disco. sei sicuro che e' fat32?
<attempt> metti vfat invece di fat32 nel file fstab.
<attempt> giovanni   vfat     invece   di   fat32
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<Adormath> vorrei ,da altro account, cambiare i permessi della cartella home dell'account amministratore che è totamlmente impallata.Se qualcuno ha idea sul come fare lo ringrazio già in anticipo.magari in privato posso spiegare meglio senza intasare la main
<Ale> Ciao a tutta la community!
<lorenzon> salve, ho fatto un po di confusione con vlc... adesso non parte piu' come al solito, se lo lancio da terminale mi dice: "interfaccia telecomando inizializzata" e rimane in modalita' testo... ho provato a disinstallarlo e rimetterlo ma rimane sempre questa sorta di "opzione"... qualcuno ha la pazienza di aiutarmi ? grazie cmq :)
<ErVito> lorenzon: sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc e compagnia
<ErVito> così rimuovi anche i files di configurazione
<ErVito> poi per non saper né leggere né scrivere vai in $HOME/.config e verifichi che non ci sia una cartella vlc
<ErVito> così siamo abbastanza sicuri di aver fatto piazza pulita
<ErVito> poi prova a reinstallare vlc e vedi...
<lorenzon> ok, sto provando...
<lorenzon> grazie ErVito, pulito tutto (credo) anche se il remove diceva che non fosse installato vlc... ripulito tutto e sto reinstallando vlc e compagnia...
<lorenzon> ancora mille grazie ErVito, ora funziona tutto... come al solito mi perdevo in un bicchier d'acqua... per esempio digitavo erroneamente la stringa con purge non mettendo "vlc" alla fine...
<ErVito> lol
<go^> ahuahau :P
<lorenzon> posso stressarvi ancora con una cosetta non importante ma da cui non ne vengo a capo ?
<lorenzon> io provo a spiegarmi... allora io lancio un programma da terminale con questi comandi... "cd GnomeServerLinux2.0.0/" e poi "GremoteServer.sh" ora mi chiedo.... come potrei farli partire all' avvio del sistema ?
<stevr1it> OverMe, è andato in crash ancora openoffice
<ErVito> lorenzon: puoi gestire uno scriptino con Sistema>Preferenze>Applicazioni d'avvio
<ErVito> se no dovresti pacioccare non so cosa e non so dove
<lorenzon> ErVito: ho sbagliato a scrivere prima, il comando che lancio e' "sh GremoteServer.sh"... posso usare quello come script ?
<ErVito> ja, me racumandi di controllare il path
<ErVito> ossia, se lo script è in /asd/lol/sticazz
<lorenzon> se la risposta e' "si" come posso renderlo ragiungibile senza dover entrare nella cartella
<lorenzon> eccoci !
<ErVito> fai cd /asd/lol/sticazz && sh parappappero.sh
<lorenzon> appunto
<lorenzon> ErVito: ok sta riavviando... non ti nascondo che sia disarmante la velocita' con cui trovi le soluzioni :)
<ErVito> lorenzon: ognuno ha il suo campo, se te riuscissi a darmi il numero di enzotib sarei contento quanto lo sei tu
<lorenzon> ErVito: enzochi ?
<ErVito> lorenzon: il maestro jedi
<lorenzon> ErVito: e secondo te lui ha bisogno si un numero per essere trovato ? :)
<ErVito> lorenzon: ah, la mia telepatia non l'ha ancora richiamato
<lorenzon> ErVito: uniamo le forze, vorrei non essere il solo ad avere un sorriso idiota stampato in faccia... provero' a richiamarlo pure io...
<lorenzon> ErVito: ma dopo il "cd" devo mettere tutto il percorso "/home/NOMEUTENTE/e tutto il resto"... vero ?
<ErVito> sì, se vuoi risparmiare e fare il figo credo tu possa mettere anche $HOME
<ErVito> dovrebbe funzare
<ErVito> sì
<lorenzon> $/home/geppetto/cartella && sh file.sh
<lorenzon> sorry $home
<ErVito> lorenzon: tutto maiuscolo e se 'geppetto' è il tuo nome utente non è necessario, guarda, apri il terminale e fai echo $HOME
<ErVito> vedi quel che esce
<ErVito> con $HOME sostituisci tutto quello che ti ha stampato il comando precedente e, quindi, modifica la stringa di cui hai bisogno di conseguenza di conseguenza,
<lorenzon> ok, sta riavviando... sicuramente sbaglio qualcosa nella sintassi... appena riaccedo guardo echo $HOME
<justask> ciao a tutti
<ErVito> questo è solo per accorciare la stringa da mettere nel modulo, dato che mi pareva alludessi che fosse troppo lunghetta...boh, il sistema la digerisce anche tutto per esteso, se vuoi puoi accorciarla in quel modo
<justask> ho provato la 10.10 in VM, pare fatta bene
<lorenzon> ciao justask
<justask> ciao lorenzo
<justask> per curiosità: ci sono mod qua?
<ErVito> justask: ja
<lorenzon> ok, capito cosa restituisce echo $HOME
<justask> ok
<justask> non parla mica nessuno qua :-D
<mario_> sera a tutti
<mario_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<lorenzon> alla fine la sintassi sembra corretta... cd /home/lorenzo/GmoteServerLinux2.0.0 && sh GmoteServer.sh o mi perdo nel colito bicchier d'acqua ?
<mario_> ho un problema con il boot mi serve aiuto perpiacere
<justask> cioè?
<justask> non boota?
<mario_> ho bisogno di ripristinare il boot di linux da winzoz mi potete aiutare
<mario_> si non boota piu sto provando da win con easy bcd ma non riesco ad impostarlo correttamente
<justask> di solito si fa con una distribuzione live, trovi molte guide sul web
<justask> cioè parte solo win?
<mario_> si vedo solo i due win
<justask> devi avviare una live e reinstallare il grub
<lorenzon> forse devi ripristinare grub ? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mario_> vi spiego
<mario_> ho istallato prima win 7 poi ho istallato ubuntu nella partizione restante ma non mi esce nel boot vedo solo i due win
<justask> ma il boot è grub o quello di win?
<mario_> credo sia quello di win
<mario_> perche era cosi anche prima che mettessi ubuntu
<lorenzon> mario_: prova a dar un occhiata qua'... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<justask> dai sono diversi anni luce...non li confonderai mica no?
<justask> segui lorenzon
<mario_> si sto vedendo
<justask> ti metti una live su una chiavetta e via
<mario_> si da la ho istallato
<justask> ok
<justask> non dovrebbe essere difficile
<lorenzon> mario_: dalla solita chiavetta sai partire in live ?
<justask> mi pareva fosse un grub -probe o roba del genere
<mario_> si sto in live su linux
<mario_> ora da terminale seguo le istruzioni riportate sul wiki
<lorenzon> mario_: ottimo, e' solo questione di tempo allora :)
<mario_> lo faccio live con voi hehe
<mario_> cosi vi dico subito i risultati
<justask> bravo
<justask> poi ti arriva la fattura comodamente a casa :-)
<justask> usi la live 10.10?
<mario_> sisi
<mario_> fattura?
<mario_> :-)
<mario_> diciamo che e da un 5 giorni che gioco con linux
<justask> ok
<justask> si, cosi detrai l'iva..
<mario_> heheh la scarico all'imps?
<mario_> ops altro intoppo:-(
<mario_> nella seconda riga che devo digitare su terminale
<mario_> dice dev/sda1/.. ma io la partizione ubuntu la tengo su sda4
<mario_> e su sda 5 ho la swap
<mario_> cosa digito?
<lorenzon> modifica la riga per le tue esigenze
<lorenzon> io direi sda4 ma aspetta conferma
<mario_> perche non le specificano usl wiki queste cose?
<justask> userei la principale di ubuntu
<justask> sul mio credo sia così
<lorenzon> mario_: Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1 e' esplicito, no ?
<lorenzon> se tu l'hai sda4 usa quello
<justask> vedi
<justask> ma lorenzon in teoria va anche se metti la sda di win o no?
<mario_> ok proviamo
<lorenzon> justask:  copio/incollo... #  Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1. #
<mario_> heheh manco io lo capito sorry
<mario_> ora lo fatta
<mario_> poi devo montare anche le altre partizioni con i comandi che seguono?
<lorenzon> intendevo dire che cito copiando pari pari la guida
<lorenzon> mario_: fa tuto per filo e per segno... se l'hanno messo nel wiki un motivo c'e' :)
<mario_> :-)
<justask> capito
<justask> ma gli altri dormono? xd
<mario_> e si tutti a nanna XD
 * xfire78xx sera
<justask> sera a te
<justask> immagino che hai un crossfire nel pc...
<lorenzon> * xfire78xx sera
<mario_> sera
<mario_> che intendi per crossfire?
<mario_> la scheda madre e crossfire
<mario_> nulla non esce nulla
<mario_> sempre i due win e il linux fatto con il programma che non funge
<justask> che ha due ati connesse no?
<justask> se scegli linux che fa?
<mario_> si riavvia il pc
<mario_> quella linux lo creata con il programma da win
<mario_> comq non ho due ati connesse ho solo una nvida da 1gb
<justask> si ma io dicevo xfire78
<justask> mica te :-)
<justask> come si riavvia
<mario_> ha sorry
<justask> kernel panic
<justask> ?
<justask> mario
<mario_> e si
<mario_> si riavvia in auto il pc
<mario_> ora riprovo la procedura mettendo come la giuda sul wiki
<mario_> dopo di che
<mario_> imparo a volare al pc
<mario_> :-)
<justask> kernel panic quindi?
<justask> prova con le opzioni sicure o quel che sono
<lorenzon> recovery mode ?
<justask> dimmi che scelte hai
<mario_> ora quado seguo il passo 3
<justask> è la 10.10 tra l'altro?
<mario_> mi dice mount point does not exist
<mario_> sisi
<mario_> justask e la 10.10
<justask> mount point not exist al boot intendi?
<mario_> no quando seguo la procedura del wiki
<mario_> justask puoi aiutarmi da remoto?
<justask> allora -forse- qualche percorso che metti è sbagliato
<justask> non so dove mettere le mani però
<justask> prova intanto la recovery mode
<justask> al boot
<mario_> ook
<mario_> aspe che provo
<justask> ci dovrebbero anche essere altre opzioni che non ricordo adesso
<justask> ma riesci a provare e scrivere allo stesso tempo?
<justask> sei con virtualbox?
<mario_> si
<justask> ah ecco
<mario_> si era riferito riesi a provare
<mario_> sto col portatile
<justask> ok
<mario_> il fisso e sotto i ferri hihih
<justask> che versione di virtualbox usi?
<justask> haha
<mario_> non sto usando virtualbox
<justask> ok
<lorenzon> io scappo, ciao a tutti e grazie
<mario_> ciao grazie  a te
<mario_> allora
<mario_> ci sono sta default help try ubuntu .. install ubuntu check disck test memory e boot from first hard disk
<justask> aspetta
<mario_> sisi tranquillo non mi muovo
<justask> schiaccia e
<justask> dovrebbe uscire la linea di comando
<mario_> su dove schiaccio?
<justask> sei ancora alla schermata di scelta sistema da avviare?
<mario_> no
<justask> allora vacci xd
<mario_> sto dentro alla schermata di avvio di ubuntu da pendrive
<justask> mmm...ma io voglio quella del disco fisso
<justask> della pendrive non mi frega per adesso
<mario_> allora vado in quella della scelta dei sistemi operativi
<mario_> la che scelgo?
<mario_> ci sono
<justask> premi e
<justask> che succede?
<mario_> stanno i 3 sistemi da scegliere
<mario_> ma e la modalita windows boot manager
<justask> allora non si è mica installato grub
<justask> secondo me dalla live devi impostare non l'sda di linux, ma quello di win
<mario_> se parto da live puoi vedere anche tu da remoto ?
<justask> credo..possiamo provare
<justask> ma ti ripeto...è abbastanza inutile se segui la guida
<mario_> sono in live da usb
<justask> asp
<justask> dammi l'indirizzo ip
<mario_> mandato in pvt
<Centauro> Salve a tutti
<Centauro> ho un problema, ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, inserisco la mia chiavetta usb olicard 100 per internet e non succede assolutamente nulla!
<justask> prova - da root - a fare un rmmod ehci-hcd
<justask> con la mia funziona
<Centauro> justask, scusa ma è la mia prima volta che provo linux, non so proprio cosa intendi
<mario_> e una cosa che si mangia?
<justask> fai un sudo rmmod ehci-hcd nella console
<mario_> Centauro ti spiego io
<justask> dai mario renditi utile :-D
<mario_> vai su applicazioni > accessori > terminale
<Centauro> ok!
<mario_> e da la scrivi la stringa di comando che ti ha suggerito justask
<mario_> sudo rmmod ehci-hcd
<Centauro> e poi cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<justask> che magari la vede
<mario_> mmm poi dovrebbe funzionare prova a scollegarla e ricollegarla
<Centauro> da root che vuol dire?
<mario_> justa trovato qualcosa?
<justask> sto provando ssh mario
<mario_> :-!
<justask> mi dice connection refused
<justask> prova a spegnere il tuo firewall
<mario_> e come lo spengo?
<mario_> non ho firewall
<mario_> provo a dare fuoco al modem?
<Centauro> io so che dentro la chiavetta ci sono i driver per ubuntu li ho visti con una versione live di mandriva, se ubuntu rileva la chiavetta devo poi installare il pacchetto?
<mario_> si magari funziona meglio
<mario_> ma hai provato sul sito del produttore a trovarli magari fai anche prima
<mario_> e non ti complichi la vita
<mario_> come sto facendo io :-)
<Centauro> ok, per il momento ringrazio, proverò...ciao a tutti
<mario_> ciao
<justask> ciao
<mario_> il cervelletto sta friggendo
<justask> pingo il tuo ip ma non si collega
<justask> potrebbe essere un problema di firewall o porte chiuse
<mario_> e non posso accedere al modem e vedere
<mario_> caxxo
<mario_> perche fastweb non ti fa entra nel suo modem de cacca
<mario_> non e che forse te devi sblocca le prte?
<justask> non credo
<justask> asp che provo il vnc
<mario_> fatto?
<mario_> mi sa di si
<justask> ora vedo il tuo schermo
<mario_> hehe puoi nache muoverti
<justask> ma non posso agire
<mario_> si che puoi
<mario_> stai agendo tu
<justask> mamma che lento
<justask> mario
<mario_> sta nella pen drive
<justask> non posso far nulla con sta velocità
<mario_> cruzer micro
<justask> si ma io voglio il tuo hd
<mario_> e quello da 500
<mario_> in sata
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-11
 * xfire78xx notte
<justask> fatto centauro?
<Centauro> ho provato a digitare da terminale il comando sudo rmmod ehci-hcd per il rilevamento della chiavetta usb della Tim ma mi da l'errore  error: module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<justask> mmm quindi non è quello
<Centauro> direi di no...
<justask> se fai un lspci vedi qualcosa che centra con la key?
<justask> al limite apri una chat privata e copiaincolla il risultato del comando
<Centauro> devo digitare da terminale lspci?
<justask> si
<Centauro> eh, il sistema è sull'altra partizione, dovrei spegnere, riavviare, lo farò domani, grazie
<Centauro> ciao!
<justask> ciao
<justask> ci risentiamo qua
<Ice-Crazy> qualcuno sa come si installano i tools di backtrack su ubuntu 64?(mi accontento anche dell'indirizzo dei repository)
<Ice-Crazy> (buona sera - ovvio!!!)
<Centauro> scusa justask ma il sonno a quest'ora è troppo, qual'era il comando?
<justask> lspci
<justask> ma non dovevi farlo domani? :-D
<Centauro> ok, si ma sono uscito dalla chat senza annotarlo, stavolta prima di uscire lo scrivo...ciao!
<justask> ciao
<justask> ciao a tutti i linuxari
<Ice-Crazy> ciao justask
<justask> ciao
<justask> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | justask
<ubot-it> justask: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<go^> notte a tutti!
<justask> secondo te ha senso passare dalla 10.04 alla .10?
<Carlin0> justask io credo che mi terrò la 10.04 a lungo , di certo non la cambio con la 10.10 ma è solo una mia opinione
<Carlin0> degustibus
<Carlin0> preferisco un sistema - aggiornato ma + stabile
<justask> quindi nessuna reale novità? o anche un bugfix?
<go^> io trovo la 10.10 stabile...
<Carlin0> qualche novità ci sarà con la 11.04 ma io continuo a tenermi lucid
<justask> vedo però diverse anomalie con le periferiche..specie nuove ovv
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<max_xxv> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere un problema di charset relativo a mount e rsync?
<glpiana> esponilo, chi sa ti aiuta
<max_xxv> Allora, ho una macchina windows che funzionava da fileserve che sto dismettendo in favore di una ubuntu 10.04LTS
<max_xxv> nella macchina windows purtroppo molti file hanno accenti/spazi e altre schefezze nei nome
<max_xxv> ho montato i le varie condivisioni con mount -t cifs
<max_xxv> e sto usando rsync per tenere aggiornato il nuovo server con quello vecchio fino a quando non lo dismetto
<max_xxv> ma rsync mi da un sacco di errori del tipo "2011/01/10 18:21:20 [18680] file has vanished:"
<max_xxv> sui file con questi caratteri
<max_xxv> e se vado in una delle cartelle
<max_xxv> in questione e faccio ls -la ottengo cose del tipo:
<max_xxv> drwxrwxrwx 3 lb8 499 0 2009-11-11 13:53 .
<max_xxv> drwxrwxrwx 5 lb8 499 0 2009-11-11 13:53 ..
<max_xxv> drwxrwxrwx 2 lb8 499 0 2009-11-11 13:53 FILE
<max_xxv> -????????? ? ?   ?   ?                ? TCT101-CPU_V2_1REL?_RS485.cdr
<max_xxv> -????????? ? ?   ?   ?                ? TCT101-CPU_V2_2REL?.cdr
<FloodBotIt1> max_xxv: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> eccolo!
<OverMe> zan zan
<glpiana> lol
<max_xxv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552727/
<max_xxv> scusate, pensavo che 4 righe le potessi incolalre
<max_xxv> cmq il casino è che i caratteri accentati li sostituisce con "?"
<romeopapa> salve a tutti, ho un probela di driver, credo, con la scheda audio, posto quello che esce dal lspci e aplay -l
<romeopapa> rico@rico-laptop:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a
<romeopapa> scusate
<romeopapa> come si mostra il risultato del terminale?
<K99Brain> !paste | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552736/
<romeopapa> così?
<OverMe> questa scheda ha sempre funzionato
<OverMe> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<romeopapa> bhè si
<OverMe> ??
<romeopapa> ha sempre funzionato e uso Maverick, 10.10
<OverMe> quindi prima funzionava?
<romeopapa> si
<OverMe> e cos'hai fatto tra il "funzionava" e il "non funziona più"?
<stevr1it> OverMe, buongiorno, spero di risolvere il mio problema con open office oggi, malgrado tutte le soluzioni operate con glpiana , crasha ancora
<romeopapa> qualche aggiornamento
<romeopapa> quellli normalemneteconsigliati, niente più
<OverMe> stevr1it, sinceramente non so più se dipenda da openoffice. insomma, questa cosa l'ho vista fare solo a te
<stevr1it> OverMe, e da cosa dipenderebbe?
<OverMe> romeopapa, sudo lspci -vv
<OverMe> metti in paste
<stevr1it> il pc è nuovo, la ram è a posto
<romeopapa> ok
<OverMe> stevr1it, imho, da qualcosa che hai installato/fatto. hai provato a vedere se da live funziona bene?
<stevr1it> OverMe,  se reistallo a root le ocnfigurazioni di firefox mi rinìmangono?
<stevr1it> OverMe, è da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento che mi da questo problema
<stevr1it> OverMe, il baco è strasegnalato, quindi non è solo mio
<OverMe> stevr1it, le impostazioni di firefox sono in .mozilla della home, se non tocchi quella le impostazioni restano
<OverMe> link?
<romeopapa> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552738/
<stevr1it> dici a me?
<OverMe> stevr1it, si
<stevr1it> ok lo ricerco
<OverMe> romeopapa, manca proprio quello che mi serve. dai: sudo lspci -s 00:1b.0 -vvv
<stevr1it> OverMe, nel log mi dava un bug di https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/
<OverMe> ora non hai più openjdk
<OverMe> quindi non può essere un bug di quello
<stevr1it> OverMe, per essre più precisi  questo Java runtime environment
<stevr1it> ma mi dava questo erroe nel log
<stevr1it> OverMe, ecco il log di errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/551913/
<OverMe> si l'ho già visto 10 volte, e ripeto che non hai più openjdk
<romeopapa> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552742/ eccolo
<stevr1it> OverMe, allora perchè mi dava quell'errore al crash
<stevr1it> OverMe, ieri all'apertura di openoffic emi appariva una scritta di errore IO, ora lo riapro da terminale
<K99Brain> stevr1it, domanda banale: hai provato a reinstallare openoffice?
<stevr1it> OverMe, certo con glpiana ieri
<OverMe> romeopapa, wait
<stevr1it> ora per esempio accade una cosa strana, lo apro da terminale e da terminale me lo mostra chiuso mentre è ancora aperto..
<glpiana> stevr1it, errorre I/O? openoffice? disco andato?
<stevr1it> glpiana, no disco perfetto
<stevr1it> funazionanno tutti bene i dschi
<stevr1it> ne ho 5 su qeusto pc
<stevr1it> glpiana, l'ha fatto solo ieri e una volta
<OverMe> stevr1it, se ci procuri sto link dov'è ben documentato il problema vediamo se si può far qualcosa
<OverMe> romeopapa, lsmod
<romeopapa> OverMe, pronti...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552744/
<stevr1it> OverMe, quando ho postato il bug l'ho ovviamente postato dove mi diceva di Java environment non ne ho altri
<OverMe> romeopapa, dpkg -l | grep alsa
<OverMe> stevr1it, quindi che openoffice crashi sempre dopo un periodo di tempo casuale non è "strasegnalato"®
<romeopapa> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552745/
<OverMe> romeopapa, sudo alsa force-reload
<romeopapa> Overme, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552747/
<stevr1it> OverMe,  non capisco, sul forum di ubuntu sono diverse le segnalazioni di crash di openoffice http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=226233.0 e altre, ma cos'è che non va quindi questo non lo so, perchè non crashano altri editor di testo e altri programmi?
<OverMe> stevr1it, del 2008...
<stevr1it> vuoi 10.000 link agigornati da google?
<OverMe> romeopapa, uname -a
<stevr1it> OverMe, qwuesto non è del 2008 http://erlug.linux.it/pipermail/erlug/2010-05/msg00181.html
<stevr1it> OverMe, installo libreoffice, quello non crasha
<romeopapa> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552749/
<OverMe> l'hai già provato?
<OverMe> romeopapa, sudo updatedb && locate snd-hda-intel
<stevr1it> grazie comunque mi arrendo. buona gioranta
<romeopapa> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552750/ Ci si fa?????
<OverMe> romeopapa, calma, cerchiamo di capire
<OverMe> romeopapa, locate oss_usb
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552753/
<glpiana> O.o
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> romeopapa, dpkg -l | grep oss
<romeopapa> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552754/
<OverMe> romeopapa, hai anche una scheda esterna usb?
<romeopapa> OverMe, ma che sto facendo, mi spieghi qualcosa?
<romeopapa> no
<romeopapa> è un portatile
<romeopapa> usb c'è il mouse
<OverMe> romeopapa, perché hai installato oss4-base oss4-dkms ?
<romeopapa> OverMe, bho
<OverMe> leviamoli va. sudo apt-get purge oss4-dkms oss4-base
<romeopapa> OverMe, ora ricordo, ho avuto un problema con Virtulabox, e in qualche guida .....
<OverMe> fatto?
<romeopapa> depmod........
<OverMe> e percaso non ce l'hai sta guida sotto mano?
<romeopapa> bhè...no, poi ho comunque risolto ragionando da solo...ecco il risultato della disistallazione, mi sa che devo riavviare...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552757/
<OverMe> romeopapa, si riavvia
<Anf3t4m1n> overme una domandina rapida ed indolore...
<OverMe> mmm
<Anf3t4m1n> sai per caso perche all avvio ogni tanto sul desktop mi rimane tipo l'ombra di una finestra?
<Anf3t4m1n> su tutti i desktop
<OverMe> umh? ce l'hai anche adesso?
<Anf3t4m1n> no
<Anf3t4m1n> quando c'e' riavvio
<Anf3t4m1n> perche mi fa schifo
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, apri un terminale e dai  metacity --replace &exit
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, e' un bug
<OverMe> ecco
<Anf3t4m1n> ;O
<romeopapa> OverMe, sai che ora funziona!
<Anf3t4m1n> si e' chiuso il terminale
<Anf3t4m1n> :|
<OverMe> romeopapa, ottimo
<romeopapa> Grazie
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, certo c'e' &exit che significa quando hai fatto chiudi
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, &exit <--- chiude il temrinale
<OverMe> ringrazia dlpina® dietro le quinte
<Anf3t4m1n> :D
<romeopapa> non ho idea di cosa hai fatto, ma grazie
<glpiana> lol
<Anf3t4m1n> infatti ho digitato senza exit
<Anf3t4m1n> e mi dice che e' da installare il rpogramma
<glpiana> !enter | Anf3t4m1n
<ubot-it> Anf3t4m1n: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Anf3t4m1n> procedo
<Anf3t4m1n> si scusate... e' l'abitudine
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, no, metti su pastebin quanto è uscito
<romeopapa> aahhh
<glpiana> !paste | Anf3t4m1n
<ubot-it> Anf3t4m1n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> insomma grazie a tutti
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, metacity e' preinstallato su ubuntu, quindi non capisco cosa stai installando
<romeopapa> mi dite che significa O.o e -.- ??
<glpiana> !chat | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Anf3t4m1n> e' semplicemente uscito che metacicy non e' installato e lo posso installare con sudo apt-get install metacity
<Ldesktop> uuu, ciao sono niubbo e cerco aiuto
<Ldesktop> ubuntu non mi mostra più la rete in Nautilus da un giorno all'altro.
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, non è che hai kubuntu per caso?
<Anf3t4m1n> eh gia'
<Ldesktop> ho cercato un sacco in giro e non si trova la soluzione ne' il motivo
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, dirlo? :D
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, se non hai metacity non stai usando ubuntu :D
<Anf3t4m1n> hahahaha..... si scusatemi :|
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, vai nell'angolo in castigo va
<Anf3t4m1n> son un linux user da pochissimi giorni
<marcello1> buongiorno a tutti
<Ldesktop> qualcuno sa qualcosa di 'impossibile gestire le posizioni network:///'?
<romeopapa> glpiana, sarebbe?
<glpiana> romeopapa, sarebbe cosa?
<romeopapa> !chat | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa, please see my private message
<Anf3t4m1n> quindi non c'e' rimedio a sto bug su kubuntu? -.- :(
<glpiana> romeopapa, leggi
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok capito
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, disabilita gli effetti grafici di kde dal suo pannello di controllo
<OverMe> romeopapa, non abbiamo fatto niente, abbiamo solo visto che avevi dei moduli sbagliati caricati e te li abbiamo fatti levare
<Anf3t4m1n> !!!!!!!!!!!!! son al cosa piu bella di sto sistema oprativo :|||
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> Anf3t4m1n, non diciamo sciocchezze. gli effetti grafici son solo specchieti per allodole
<romeopapa> glpiana, OverMe, ok, vi lascio e di nuovo grazie
<glpiana> ciao romeopapa
<Odo> Anf3t4m1n, = allodola?
<Anf3t4m1n> allodola si
<Anf3t4m1n> se nn mi fossero piaciuti gli effetti grafici nn avrei installato kde
<Ldesktop> vabe' ho capi'. bye.
<Anf3t4m1n> come posso fare per fare in modo che all'avvio mi riproduca il suono di un allodola? :D
<hi5_> ciao a tutti - avrei una domandina
<hi5_> nessuno?
<OverMe> !chiedi | hi5_
<ubot-it> hi5_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hi5_> qualcuno mi può spiegare a grandi linee come impostare un raid? raid fisico
<glpiana> hi5_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<hi5_> si ma a me interessava un pareri di chi lo usa già, la guida la so leggere
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> !chat | hi5_
<ubot-it> hi5_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, ho acquistato un nuovo computer e ho un problema con l'inizializzazione della rete: ogni volta che accendo il computer nè dropbox nè una screenlet che utilizzo partono e sul desktop mi appare la scritta "questa screenlet richiede la connessione ad internet". Se l'avvio manualmente tutto funziona, quindi credo che il problema sia nell'ordine con cui vengono inizializzate le cose... cosa posso fare? grazie
<hi5_> ma che chat, se non è inerente questo...non vi capisco propio
<glpiana> hi5_, chiedere pareri e opinioni esula dal supporto. per cui ti ho indicato un canale adatto a pareri e opinioni
<hi5_> ok, allora passiamo al supporto - è necessario usare lvm per fare un raid o no?
<glpiana> hi5_, c'è scritto nell aterza riga della guida che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> *nella terza
<glpiana> The supported, and probably optimal, way to use raid with Ubuntu is to employ Linux's Multiple Device (md) raid system, optionally with the Logical Volume Manager (LVM).
<glpiana> e meno male che le sapevi leggere.... -.-
<OverMe> gh
<glpiana> io proprio non vi capisco
<hi5_> vabè, ma allora che serve un canale di supporto se mi rispondi leggiti il manuale? dai
<glpiana> hi5_, non ti ho risposto rtfm, ti ho indicato una guida. piuttosto leggi le linee guida, dove è specificato di ricorrere al supporto in irc DOPO aver fallito con i wiki
<glpiana> !irc | hi5_
<ubot-it> hi5_: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> e con questo considero chiuso l'off topic
<hi5_> vabè
<hi5_> io penso che discuterne pubblicamente possa essere più utile anche agli altri - ma evidentemente la pensiamo in modo diverso
<glpiana> hi5_, questo è un canale di supporto, per discutere, chicchierare, scambiare opinioni e altro che esuli dal supporto stretto, c'è il canale che ti ho indicato e che pare ti abbia offeso
<glpiana> hi5_, ora basta per cortesia, siamo off topic
<hi5_> si ma io chiedo supporto, che c'è che non va in questo? ho finito cmq
<glpiana> hi5_, ma che supporto hai chiesto? hai chiesto se devi per forza usare LVM? mi pare di averti risposto, ridondando una informazione che già era presente nella guida che subito ti ho indicato
<pianto> dite che è off topic far domandine su Docky qui? non riesco a far visualizzare le copertine nell'icona di Rhythmbox..
<hi5_> ok, scusa se ti ho fatto perdere tempo allora
<stevr1it> OverMe, sto provando con broffice e abiword, vedo come va. se crashano non mi resta che provare a cambiare la ram o reinstallare la root
<stevr1it> OverMe, grazie a te e glpiana per il tempop dedicatomi. davvero
<hi5_> stevr1it: potresti anche fare un memtest per la ram
<OverMe> stevr1it, io farei anche la prova da live, giusto per chiarire un po il quadro
<hi5_> giusto
<hi5_> pianto spiega un pò meglio e vediamo se possiamo aiutarti
<pianto> l'icona di Rhythmbox su Docky non visualizza le copertine degli album.
<hi5_> pianto hai controllato nelle opzioni/preferenze? magari il server di defaul è sbagliato, o manca
<pianto> mmm, di che parli? il server delle cover in rhythmbox è giusto, infatti in rhythm le cover sono visualizzate, è il controller python per Docky a non funzionare credo..
<pianto> o un problema di dbus..
<stevr1it> hi5_, fatto il mem test e tutto ok
<stevr1it> provo da live in serata
<hi5_> stevr1it: magari il filesystems di linux è corrotto...
<hi5_> provato fsck?
<stevr1it> OverMe, ma con broffice va bene è solopiù lento e non crasha
<stevr1it> ho riparato ache quello
<stevr1it> a recovery o prvato aa riparare i pacchetti
<hi5_> prova un boot in recovery per vedere se cambia qualcosa
<hi5_> ma che errore ti da quando va in crash? segfault?
<Fernando> Ciao ho ubuntu 10.10 con problema initramfs all'inizio vi scrivo con il cd live inserito cosa posso fare? non voglio perder tutto :(
<OverMe> stevr1it, se ti trovi bene con quello allora bene
<stevr1it> hi5_,  mi daa java enviroment  ma ora che abbiamo disinstalalto java non mi da alcun errore solo crasha
<stampabuntu> buongiorno a tutti come state spero bene...
<stampabuntu> ho un problema la stampante hp deskjet va in coda di stampa ma non stampa :(
<hi5_> è una multifunzione?
<stevr1it> OverMe, però è strano davvero.  solo dpo l'aggiornamento... forse dovrei davvvero reistalalre la root pulita pilita
<stampabuntu> hi5 cosa la stampante?
<hi5_> stevr1it: prova a reinstallare il java no?
<hi5_> si certo
<OverMe> stevr1it, ma durante l'aggiornamento cos'ha aggiornato?
<stevr1it> hi5_, già fatto credimi glpiana e Overme mi hanno assistito per due gironi, nulla da fare non ne siamo venuti a capo
<Fernando> Ciao ho ubuntu 10.10 con problema initramfs all'inizio vi scrivo con il cd live inserito cosa posso fare? non voglio perder tutto :(
<stevr1it> OverMe, la distribuzione da 10.04 a 10.10
<OverMe> stevr1it, ah proprio avanzamento, mi era sfuggito. eh allora potresti provare a salvarti la home e reinstallare tutto bello pulito
<stevr1it> si è già salva su una partizione ad hoc
<OverMe> Fernando, problema di che genere? nonhai un messaggio di errore da farci vedere?
<stevr1it> ma volevo evitarlo, ma lo farò
<hi5_> si ma ti da che errore di java? problema di path? ecc
<Fernando> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/36e6f160-0527-4477-af39-6b712b5c1354 on /root failed: Ivalid argument mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory  mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory  mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.    BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1u
<hi5_> stevr1it: ti conviene...lo farò anche io appena trovo una guida ben fatto per farlo
<hi5_> piuttosto che perdere tempo con problemi strani
<stevr1it> hi5_, be è semplicissimo, devi solo fare attenzione di non formattare le home
<hi5_> eh direi
<hi5_> ma ovviamente mi devo fare una partizione dedicata per la home vero? non ce l'ho adesso, solo / e /swap
<hi5_> come faccio?
<stevr1it> hi5_, ci caapisci di thunderbird su ubuntu?
<hi5_> qualcosina
<stevr1it> hi5_, salvala su una chiavetta usb e poi ce la sbatti dentro nella nuova home
<hi5_> lo uso su un'altra distro
<hi5_> cmq
<hi5_> quindi salvo, partiziono, metti i mount point e copio brutalmente?
<hi5_> metto
<stevr1it> hi5_, mi pare in automatico i pdf con acrobat e vorrei aprirli con evince, ho provato dal suo settaggio ma mi da o acrobat o salva
<stevr1it> hi5_, si
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, ho acquistato un nuovo computer e ho un problema con l'inizializzazione della rete: ogni volta che accendo il computer nè dropbox nè una screenlet che utilizzo partono e sul desktop mi appare la scritta "questa screenlet richiede la connessione ad internet". Se l'avvio manualmente tutto funziona, quindi credo che il problema sia nell'ordine con cui vengono inizializzate le cose... cosa posso fare? grazie
<hi5_> purtroppo non posso provare thunderbird qui, non sono a casa
<hi5_> ma dovresti poter scegliere con che applicazione aprirli come firefox
<hi5_> credo sia identico
<hi5_> .
<hi5_> scusate non mi scrollava + :-)
<hi5_> stevr1it: stai provando?
<fernando> ho ubuntu 10.10 vi scrivo da live perché non mi carica il sistema problema initramfs cosa posso fare?helppppppppppppppppppp
<fernando> ho ubuntu 10.10 vi scrivo da live perché non mi carica il sistema problema initramfs cosa posso fare?helppppppppppppppppppp
<hi5_> l'ultima cosa fatta prima che non partisse più? provata la recovery mode?
<stevr1it> hi5_, no se scelgo mi manda nulla home
<stevr1it> nella
<hi5_> dici per sfogliare il programma da usare?
<stevr1it> si
<fernando> hi5 si fatto niente
<fernando> sono con cd live e ubuntu 10.10 ha rotto con questo initramfs
<hi5_> ma puoi cambiare folder o no?
<hi5_> cioè non va la recovery fernando
<hi5_> ?
<fernando> non va la recovery
<OverMe> fernando, sudo fdisk -l            metti sul pastebin
<fernando> da live cd tramite terminale cosa posso fare?
<OverMe> !paste | fernando
<ubot-it> fernando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hi5_> sempre initramfs?
<stevr1it> OverMe, ho aperto almeno 50 files in doc docx ppt e xls con broffice e non crasha, sono contento grazie
<hi5_> si ma se non boota come fa??
<OverMe> stevr1it, okz :)
<fernando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552775/
<OverMe> fernando, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<OverMe> poi: cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<fernando> non mi da niente con il primo comando
<OverMe> va bene
<fernando> lampeggia e basta
<fernando> ma questo initramfs a che serve?
<remix_tj> fernando: ha dentro tutti i driver che servono al tuo kernel per leggere il disco e avviare il sistema operativo
<fernando> è una domanda?
<OverMe> fernando, me lo fai sto cat /mnt/etc/fstab ?
<fernando> cat: /mnt/etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<OverMe> fernando, fai vedere tutto quello che hai fatto nel paste
<fernando> che ho fatto ho dato cat /mnt/etc/fstab semplice l'altro comando non funziona
<OverMe> e da cosa lo deduci?
<fernando> non esce niente cosa vorrà dire?
<OverMe> e per te "non esce niente" vuol dire che non funziona?
<OverMe> ora me lo fai vedere cosa hai fatto o ti arrangi da solo?
<K99Brain> lol
<fernando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552778/
<OverMe> .--
<K99Brain> lol
<K99Brain> fernando, e il resto?
<fernando> il resto de che? ma siete de coccio?
<ptux> salve a tutti,
<ptux> ho bisogno di modificare un file wma con ubuntu.
<ptux> ho provato con audacity, ma sembra non possa importarlo per la mancanza di librerie.
<ptux> come rimedio?
<OverMe> fernando, mount
<fernando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552779/
<K99Brain> ptux, prova a mettere i repo medibuntu e a installare soundconverter
<OverMe> fernando, ascolta, quando hai dato sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt è tornato al prompt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ o no?
<K99Brain> fernando, ma soprattutto, la password l'hai messa?
<fernando> overme si k99brain ma va?
<K99Brain> fernando, ma va una sega, non l'hai montato, quindi riprova
<K99Brain> fernando, e metti tutto su pastebin
<K99Brain> fernando, tutto quello che c'è nel termiunale
<K99Brain> capito?
<fernando> ma cosa non ho montato cazzo non capisci ubuntu 10.10 mi parte solo live cd con prova ubuntu senza installarlo che password vuoi mettere?
<ptux> fernando, crea prima un punto di mount migliore (es. sudo mkdir /mnt/prova o mkdir /home/pendrive etc.) poi monti con mount /dev/sda1 /puntodimount_creato_prima.
<K99Brain> uhm, giusto
<K99Brain> fernando, ma in ogni caso, metti tutto su pastebin
<OverMe> vabbè, password o non password non te l'ha montato
<fernando> overme quindi?
<fernando> ptux ma se uso sudo mkdir /mnt/prova poi devo scrivere mount/sda1/prova
<fernando> ?
<ptux> asp. fernando: sei su live?
<OverMe> fernando, prova a ridare sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt e poi di nuovo mount e vediamo
<OverMe> ptux, stiamo già cercando di montarlo
<ptux> no, dovresti scrivere mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/prova
<fernando> niente nada de nada
<fernando> ptux mount: only root can do that
<Shin3> \o
<OverMe> fernando, vediamo il mount
<ptux> fernando, quel tipo di errore si evita mettendo sudo prima del comando.
<OverMe> ptux, per cortesia, già è dura così
<fernando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552780/
<K99Brain> fernando, sarebbe bene che fai vedere tutto quello che hai fatto
<K99Brain> fernando, sennò non ti si può aiutare
<fernando> ptux fa come dando sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<fernando> cioè cosa avrei omesso sentiamo?
<ptux> mmh, io sono entrato da pocoe quindi non ho chiaro i messaggi di prima..
<K99Brain> fernando, il comando sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<K99Brain> fernando, e la sua eventuale risposta
<K99Brain> fernando, eventuali errori
<fernando> cazzo sei duro
<K99Brain> oppure il ritorno al prompt
<K99Brain> tutto
<fernando> non dà un emerito cazzo chiaro ora?
<OverMe> e ualà
<K99Brain> beh
<K99Brain> pranz
<K99Brain> bye
<Shin3> :D
<ptux> che finezza..
<Shin3> e la fame fa brutti scherzi
<Shin3> !ipv6
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TunnelIpv6
<Shin3> no mi ricordo mai come cavolo si usa
<ivnnvi> ciao ragazzi aiutatemi per favore ho configurato un server mail postfix ma quando faccio telnet localhost smtp non risponde
<ivnnvi> da cosa può dipendere
<spikey_> salve
<spikey_> qualcuno usa ubuntu su macbook ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | spikey_
<ubot-it> spikey_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<spikey_> chi usa ubuntu su macbook ?
<weltall> io ASSOLUTAMENTE no
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> spikey_, eh già, così cambia tutto :D
<weltall> vedi glpiana i tuoi botti fanno il botto
<spikey_> glpiana: devi semplicemente chiedere come si trova qualora qualcuno rispondesse :)
<spikey_> *devo
<glpiana> spikey_, allora sei sul canale sbagliato. questo è il canale di supporto. per opinioni vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<spikey_> k
<ferna> rieccomi quindi?
<glpiana> ferna, sei il fernando di prima?
<glpiana> OverMe, mi hai risposto tu :D
<OverMe> gia :)
<Shin3> glpiana, c'è una applicazione che mi facilita la vita nell'uso del ipv6?
<Shin3> o anche OverMe
<glpiana> Shin3, non ne ho idea
<Shin3> cacchio
<go^> qualcuno sa se posso installare debian (da netinst) in persistent mode su USB ?
<glpiana> go^, prova a chiedere su #debian-it
<glpiana> dato che si tratta di debian
<go^> si scusa ho fatto un /amsg.. :P
<Cyanide> ciao, cosa t'ho combinato oggi? Nel cercare di recuperare alcuni mp3 dalla home cancella ti per errore dalla home, a causa di una svista durante l'uso di photorec invece di avviare una semplce scansione ho spinto il programma a salvare i dati immediatamente, ma dove? Nella stessa home, ad un certo punto la home si è ritrovata con spazio = a 0, accortomi dell'errore ho eliminato tutte le cartella che erano state create dal recupe
<Cyanide> ro ma nada lo spazio rimane a 0
<Cyanide> glpiana, buona
<glpiana> Cyanide, hai eliminato come per recuperare spazio?
<Cyanide> glpiana, photorec lo usi in sudo per eliminare sono andato don nautilus da mministratore e ho eliminato
<glpiana> Cyanide, hai eliminato come da nautilus? con cancella o con elimina (shift + canc)?
<Cyanide> cancella
<Cyanide> sposta nel cestino ecco
<glpiana> Cyanide, oki, avrai tutto nel cestino allora
<Cyanide> il cesto dell utente è vuoto
<glpiana> Cyanide, e quello di root?
<Cyanide> glpiana,  ho eliminato anche altre cose pur di fare spazio, file anche consistenti ma sempre a 0 lo da, lui mi vede una home da 78GB ma il disco è da 250 lo swap è da 4 la root è da 10 non mi sembra legga la dimensione corretta della home
<glpiana> Cyanide, dai df in un terminale e metti su pastebin
<Cyanide> ok
<Cyanide> ci metterò un pochino perché a spazio 0 non gira molto bene la cosa
<Cyanide> glpiana, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/552800/
<glpiana> Cyanide, ci vorrebbero gli script di enzotib per trovare le directory più grandi
<glpiana> Cyanide, ricordi il nome di qualche file che hai eliminato?
<Cyanide> glpiana, ma di quelli creati con photorec e poi eliminati?
<glpiana> eh
<OverMe> Cyanide, facci un du -h $HOME --max-depth=1
<glpiana> eccolo lì!
<OverMe> \o/
<Cyanide> be, stavo lavorando sulla cartella musica lui mi ha creato musica 1 musica 2 e così via
<Cyanide> OverMe, lo vuoi con il sudo? perche ad alcune mi da accesso negato
<OverMe> Cyanide, no no senza sudo
<Cyanide> megli in bianco...va bene
<glpiana> -.-
<misterblu> ciao ecco il prob, non riesco a far funzionare il touchpad e il driver della scheda video nvidia
<misterblu> aiuto
<Cyanide> OverMe, glpiana ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/552804/
<OverMe> 35G	/home/sbilf/Scaricati
<pac-man> ciao chi mi puo aiutare
<pac-man> ?
<OverMe> 16G	/home/sbilf/Musica
<Cyanide> OverMe, si sono i torrent ma prima di lavorare con photorec anche con quei 35 GB avevo ancora una decina di giga
<OverMe> Cyanide, 16G	/home/sbilf/Musica
<OverMe> !chiedi | pac-man
<ubot-it> pac-man: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pac-man> ciao sono nuovo di ubutu e volevo istallare buc ma non riesco
<glpiana> pac-man, cosa sarebbe buc?
<Cyanide> OverMe, si ho qualche canzone ma come ti dicevo prima di usare photorec le avevo comunque, ora però non so se la cartella musica era di 16GB
<pac-man> basta un clic è un sofware
<OverMe> Cyanide, "qualche canzone" non fanno 16 giga, entra in quella cartella e guarda che hai
<glpiana> pac-man, non lo vedo nei repository. il nome è corretto?
<pac-man> si
<pac-man> guarda su gogle
<glpiana> pac-man, http://buc.billeragroup.net/ è questo?
<pac-man> lo trovi+
<pac-man> si
<glpiana> pac-man, se è questo, spiacente, non c'è supporto su software esterno in questo canale. chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac-man> ma mi dice che non è istallato corretasmente
<pac-man> ok
<hi5_> ciao a tutti
<Cyanide> OverMe, non ce niente di più di quello che avevo prima, anzi ho cancellato delle cose che avevo fatto io ho eliminato delle iso di alcuni sistemi che avevo ma lo spazio lo da sempre a 0
<hi5_> cyanide provato un fsck?
<OverMe> Cyanide, ridai il comando col sudo
<Cyanide> glpiana, OverMe ho controllato con analizzatore dischi e noto che mano a mano che io libero spazio lui mi diminuisce la dimenione della home priama mi dava home 71,8 GB piena ora mi da home 71GB piena uguale
<misterblu> nessuno che mi può aiutare? su dai come risolvo il prob del driver
<misterblu> video
<Cyanide> OverMe, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/552807/ io ora posso anche provare a spostare su un altro pc quelche giga ma ho paura che la spazio mi segua di conseguenza
<misterblu> se installo o meglio attivo quello che mi da il sistema si blocca il pc
<glpiana> misterblu, lspci | grep -i vga
<misterblu> e non riesco a scaricare quello ufficiale di nvidia
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552808/
<misterblu> glpiana la vede ma il driver non funge
<hi5_> misterblu: eri qui ieri vero? non ricordo il problema cmq
<glpiana> misterblu, il gestore dei driver proprietari ti proponeva qualcosa per la tua scheda video?
<misterblu> ho due prob il primo meno problematico con il touchpad non va, il secondo con la scheda video
<misterblu> glpiana mi propone un driver nvidia devo attivarlo ma se lo faccio il pc non parte si blocca alla videata con i pallini
<OverMe> Cyanide, le dimensioni le vedi anche te
<s3th-> eccoci :) buongiorno
<glpiana> misterblu, hai provato a usare qualche opzione di boot per vedere se supera i "pallini"?
<hi5_> misterblu: driver open o proprietario?
<glpiana> hi5_, l'ha detto. <misterblu> glpiana mi propone un driver nvidia devo attivarlo ma se lo faccio il pc non parte si blocca alla videata con i pallini
<s3th-> K99Brain: si, ci sono! grazie :)
<misterblu> glpiana no non ho modificato il boot ieri mi hanno fatto modificare il file grub per vedere dove si bloccava ma non solo la modifica na va continua a bloccarsi sono cosr
<misterblu> costretto ad andare in 800x600
<misterblu> una tragedia h15, proprietario
<hi5_> glpiana ho letto solo le ultime dieci righe, e ancora non so se è open o no
<Cyanide> OverMe, lo so ma non mi pare che fosse di 71GB la home ma quasi del doppio
<misterblu> h15 proprietario
<glpiana> hi5_, il driver che eventualemnte veine proposto dal gestore driver proprietari è proprietario
<hi5_> ok
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<s3th-> ragazzi, ho installato lubuntu per provare lxde. il primo problema sorto è la solita scheda audio. ho una scheda integrata + la creative live external usb. la seconda la vedo su alsamixer, ma non funziona. come posso fare per renderla la principale? considerate che non posso disattivare la scheda interna dal bios, purtroppo..
<hi5_> e se provi con l'open?
<glpiana> misterblu, con che modifica hai provato?
<e-DIO-t> so che adesso vi pigliera' male e mi offenderete ma....avete una pallida idea del perchè un ubuntu serve con $roba_varia sopra dovrebbe fare > 500 cambi di contesto ?
<e-DIO-t> rettifico, anche > 1000, in picco.
<OverMe> Cyanide, in effetti si, fammi un sudo du -h /home --max-depth=1
<misterblu> glpiana nessuna
<misterblu> ho solo modificato il file grub
<glpiana> misterblu, e che modifiche hai fatto?
<Cyanide> OverMe, ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/552811/ ma quadra?
<OverMe> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Cyanide> vado al trash
<OverMe> 136G	/home/.Trash-0
<OverMe> vai e uccidi
<glpiana> Cyanide, e non usare più sudo nautilus, non si fa
<Cyanide> eppure l'ho ripulito vado si mano allora
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552813/
<Cyanide> per foza che come io eliminavo spazio cancellando file lui mi veniva dietro
<glpiana> misterblu, spero che le cosetra parentesi le abbia scritte tu ora
<hi5> misterblu: scusa ma si è disconnesso, hai provato eventualmente con il driver open
<hi5> ?
<misterblu> glpiana si è per spiegarti cosa ho aggiunto
<glpiana> misterblu, ok, allora, hai scritto delle cose erronee
<misterblu> h15 non ancora
<glpiana> misterblu, l'opzione è nomodeset, non monosedet
<misterblu> glpian non funzionano
<glpiana> misterblu, sì che hai già provato l'open, subito dopo aver installato
<OverMe> teddicieh®
<glpiana> misterblu, e ci credo che non funzionano
<glpiana> misterblu, son scritte male
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<glpiana> oilà massimo18
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> misterblu, dai: cat /etc/default/grub        e incolla tutto in pastebin (senza aggiungerci i tuoi commenti questa volta, che magari capiamo lo stesso)
<misterblu> glpiana le ho copiate io non ne capisco molto di unix e quindi... copio e chiedo
<glpiana> misterblu, non ti accuso di nulla, sto solo dicendo quello che hai fatto
<glpiana> !paste | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552816/
<hi5> scusate, ma di default ubuntu usa l'open o no? driver intendo
<misterblu> glpiana non mi offendo ti spiego perchè non ci conosciamo
<hi5> senza toccare nulla ovv
<glpiana> misterblu, modificalo così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552819/
<glpiana> hi5, sempre open dopo l'installazione, poi propone eventuale proprietario
<hi5> immaginavo
<glpiana> misterblu, dopo le modifiche dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> caffè
<misterblu> glpiana come lo apro in scrittura?
<misterblu> glpiana fatto
<hi5> misterblu: ma perchè non hai lasciato che usasse i driver open?
<misterblu> non vanno ho provato anche quelli  credo!!!!
<hi5> non vanno è troppo generico..spiegati meglio
<hi5> X può dare 100 diversi problemi
<misterblu> h15 dice che non sono attivi e mi fa salvare il config
<misterblu> h15 ma tu dici il driver che installa ubuntu all'inizio?
<misterblu> h15 se si va ma solo in 800x600
<hi5> non sono attivi? mmm
<misterblu> h15 è un disastro
<hi5> probabilmente si è incasinata la configurazione di X
<hi5> fidati che capita troppo spesso
<misterblu> ho provato anche con il repository ma non vanno
<hi5> devi rifare la configurazione del sistema grafico, non so il comando però
<s3th-> ragazzi, ho installato lubuntu per provare lxde. il primo problema sorto è la solita scheda audio. ho una scheda integrata + la creative live external usb. la seconda la vedo su alsamixer, ma non funziona. come posso fare per renderla la principale? considerate che non posso disattivare la scheda interna dal bios, purtroppo..
<hi5> prova a vedere se trovi una wiki semplice, dovresti, è un problema comune
<misterblu> lascheda viene vista ma basta
<misterblu> nel forum ho letto di tutto
<glpiana> misterblu, hai modificato il file di prima?
<misterblu> glpiana si
<misterblu> compiti fatti
<glpiana> misterblu, hai dato sudo update-grub?
<misterblu> glpiana si anche quello
<glpiana> misterblu, ha dato errori?
<misterblu> no
<misterblu> glpiana vuoi il paste
<glpiana> misterblu, al momento che driver hai?
<glpiana> misterblu, fai così, digita lsmod     e metti su pastebin
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552824/
<glpiana> misterblu, ok, ora lsmod
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552825/
<misterblu> glpiana ma cè un modo per rispondere senza scrivere ogni volta il nome
<glpiana> misterblu, ok, ora stai usando il driver open, vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari e attiva il driver della scheda video
<misterblu> glpiana lo faccio da sistema amm driver aggiuntivi ok
<glpiana> misterblu, sì quel robo lì
<attempt> misterblu scrivi gl e pigia il tab ti completa il nick. oppure selezioni il nick con il mouse e poi dai ctrl v e te lo incolla in chat dove scrivi ogni volta.
<attempt> giorno
<glpiana> ola attempt
<misterblu> attempt: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa grazie, così non mi consumo più le dita
<misterblu> glpiana:  mi dice di riavviare
<misterblu> normalmenti si bloicca
<misterblu> blocca
<misterblu> quindi vi saluto e mi ricollego con il pc win
<attempt> misterblu
<glpiana> misterblu, fallo. se si dovesse bloccare non spegnere il pc radicalmente. premi ctrl+alt+canc e si riavvierà. quindi passa in recovery mode, apri un temrinale di root, scrivi: su tuoutente
<attempt> quando riavvii clicca f6 e seleziona nomodeset
<glpiana> misterblu, poi scrivi startx e partirà
<glpiana> attempt, ma non funge solo da livecd l'f6 all'inizio?
<attempt> si meglio.
<glpiana> attempt, e poi nomodeset l'abbiamo appena aggiunto :)
<attempt> allora come non detto.
<glpiana> misterblu, capito?
<misterblu> glpiana: ok vado
<glpiana> vai
<attempt> se si dovesse bloccare non spegnere il pc radicalmente. premi ctrl+alt+canc e si riavvierà. quindi passa in recovery mode, apri un temrinale di root, scrivi: su tuoutente misterblu, poi scrivi startx e partirà
<glpiana> O.o
<hi5> se il mio linux non spegne nè riavvia il pc che posso fare? si sente la musica di chiusura sessione e stop
<hi5> mi sa che reinstallo
<glpiana> hi5, e a video che visualizzi?
<anna_> ciao
<hi5> tutto...se voglio posso riprendere a usare il pc
<anna_> sono calda
<glpiana> anna_, per cortesia evita.
<glpiana> !chat | anna_
<ubot-it> anna_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<misterblu> glpiana: si è bloccato
<glpiana> misterblu, che hai fatto quando si p bloccato?
<misterblu> glpiana: e ctrl alt canc non fa nulla
<misterblu> glpiana: ho riavviato
<attempt> ctrl alt f2?
<misterblu> glpiana: passo a una shell di root o riavvio in modalità grafica di emergenza
<Pari> salve a tutti ragazzi!!
<Pari> ho un problemino :(
<Pari> qualcuno ha 2 minuti per me??
<glpiana> misterblu, shell di root, poi dai su tuoutente e quindi digiti come comando startx e avvii l'interfaccia. disinstalli i driver proprietari e usi gli open
<glpiana> !chiedi | Pari
<ubot-it> Pari: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> stacco
<Pari> nel pannello in alto dove c'è orario ecc, mi è sparita l'icona delle mail e chat (la busta) e l'icona del volume. come faccio a rimetterli?
<misterblu> h15
<attempt> destro sul pannello- aggiungi al pannello - area di notifica
<Pari> non le vedo lo stesso
<misterblu> attempt: si è bloccato ho fatto startx e..... schermo nero fisso
<attempt> misterblu avvia in recovery modalita' grafica sicura
<attempt> prima prova ctrl alt f2
<attempt> ti da la shell?
<Pari> forse perchè ho aggiunto altre icone?
<attempt> dovrebbe essere area di notifica o vassoio di sistema se passi sopra con il mouse ai widget aggiungibili ti dice cosa fanno .
<misterblu> attempt:  sono in modalità grafica emergenza l'unica cosa è riavviare drasticamente
<hi5> misterblu: si
<hi5> dimmi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hi5> ero AFK
<misterblu> hi5: nulla comunque grazie
<hi5> quindi hai risolto?
<attempt> e allora riavvia  da kernel recovery e vai in modalita' grafica di emergenza . deve partire.
<misterblu> hi5:  stiamo ancora lavorando sulla scheda grafica, ci provo ancora per un po poi tolgo tutto e rimetto win7
<hi5> nessuno che mi da una dritta per il mio sistema che facendo riavvia o shutdown semplicemente fa partire la musichetta di fine sessione e rimane lì?
<misterblu> con il prob di trasportare tevolution su outlook
<hi5> misterblu: qualcuno potrà obiettare su ciò, ma prova con linux mint prima di cestinare linux
<jester-> hi5: se dai sudo halt nel terminale?
<hi5> non potrai trovarti che bene
<hi5> devo provare, sono al lavoro ora. stasera
<jester-> e sudo reboot
<attempt> hi5 prova a dare ctrl alt f2. poi dai top e vedi se ci sono processi bloccati. li annoti. poi dai q per uscire da top.  poi dai sudo reboot  sempre di li e vedi che errori da se ne da.
<hi5> ma considera che standby e ibernazione non hanno MAI funzionato qui
<attempt> tardi :)
<attempt> quanta ram hai e quanta swap? la swap deve essere pari o superiore alla ram installata.
<jester-> hi5: se laptop capita sovente
<attempt> misterblu nei programmi di posta cerca l'impostazione adatta a lasciare la posta sul server di posta dell'account. cosi' non ti perdi mai niente.
<hi5> macchè..fisso
<jester-> hi5: se fisso o hai una mobo ultimo modello recente recente o è strano
<misterblu> attempt:  è il pc di mia moglie nuovo e ha una cartella di posta "tutta necessaria" degli ultimi 6 anni parlo di qualcosa come 4 gb di posta
<hi5> reinstallerò..ho accumulato troppi problemini mezzi risolti o non risolti
<misterblu> attempt: disabilito il driver aggiuntivo di nvidia?
<attempt> misterblu devi farlo riavviare da grafica d'emergenza. poi disattivi il driver proprietario e quindi quello riparte con il driver open. a quel punto vediamo se c'e' verso di creare uno xorg.conf per usare una modalita' grafica superiore a 800x600
<attempt> si disattivalo
<misterblu> hi5: mint
<attempt> una volta disattivato mi metti in paste cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  misterblu.
<hi5> jester: è un dual core e7200, 4 giga, scheda con intel G33, ati 5770
<hi5> abbastanza normale
<jester-> hi5: versione ubuntu?
<hi5> misterblu: si
<hi5> non picchiarmi...è mandriva, devo mettere ubuntu in multiboot a breve
<misterblu> attempt: file inesistente
<hi5> cmq il problema è quello
<hi5> xd
<misterblu> hi5: che devo installare di mint? la 10
<hi5> direi di si
<jester-> hi5: hihihi installa ubuntu e vedi che gli vanno a posto le ossa
<hi5> probabile, mai avuto tante rogne come con mandriva
<jester-> micmord: e che centriamo noi con mint che è un tarocco ubuntu/debian
<hi5> posso usare la 10.10 o è meglio se ne prendo una un pò più vecchia
<attempt> ah ma hai mandriva?
<jester-> micmord / misterblu  e che centriamo noi con mint che è un tarocco ubuntu/debian
<hi5> un tarocco fatto bene...è non è poco
<misterblu> attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552840/
<attempt> ubuntu lucid dai retta. lts. un aggiornamento e sei stabile.
<misterblu> jester hai ragione e non vorrei andarmene da ubuntu ma ho grossi prob con questa macchina
<jester-> misterblu: e pensi che col tarocco risolvi? prova a fare un'installazione pulita con format e vedi
<hi5> lucid è 10.04?
<attempt> misterblu la x di X11 e' maiuscola
<attempt> riscrivi il comando
<jester-> misterblu: e poi non scassargli la minghia con pirlat varie
<jester-> hi5: 10.10
<attempt> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  misterblu
<hi5> ok
<jester-> hi5: anno:mese
<hi5> la sto provando su macchina virtuale da ieri
<hi5> non sono familiare con i nomi release della grande U
<attempt> hi5 lucid e' 10.04
<hi5> :-)
<misterblu> attempt:  continua ad essere inesistente
<hi5> allora perchè il tuo socio mi dice 10.10?
<attempt> ti consiglia maverick si vede.
<hi5> mettetevi d'accordo almeno
<attempt> maverick e' l'ultima uscita. lucid ha 6 mesi e' la versione precedente ma e' stabile inoltre e' lts e viene supportata per 3 anni con aggiornamenti di sicurezza.
<misterblu> jester-: scusa ma scassare la.. ha chi
<jester-> misterblu: al sistema operativo. i problemi sono dovuti appunti alle varie pistolate esterne che si installano
<hi5> ok attempt..proverò quella magari
<attempt> misterblu nel terminale sudo X --configure
<jester-> misterblu: statistiche dicono che sono piu o meno sempre gli stessi ad avere ricorrenti problemi
<misterblu> jester forse non sai che la macchina è nuova e pulita e che quindi non ci sono cose in più
<hi5> attempt: quello era il comando di X che cercavamo :-)
<attempt> miterblu dai il comando sopra poi ripeti il cat
<hi5> attempt: spero che anche la 10.04 abbia il grub2
<attempt> si
<hi5> ottimo
<hi5> mandriva è ancora inspiegabilmente con l'1.5 che trovo pietoso
<hi5> quindi installo sopra, installo il boot manager e andrà tutto no?
<misterblu> attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552845/ fatal error!! ma non è che il sistema non ha installato qualcosa?
<attempt> si da cdlive masterizzato prima.
<hi5> chiaro...io uso la usb key cmq
<hi5> risparmio un cd xd
<hi5> ma tengo l'ext4 o formatto con altro filesystem?
<hi5> in previsione di futuro raid
<attempt> misterblu  sudo X -configure
<misterblu> jester ma che vuoi dire che rompo se vengo qua a chiedere consigli o che sono sempre qua perchè faccio casino o cosa
<attempt> ti prego che poi vado via.
<attempt> vediamo di risolvere non ti perdere in altro.
<hi5> attempt che dici? ext4 o altri FS?
<attempt> ext4 senza meno.
<hi5> senza che?
<attempt> senz'altro. senza ombra di dubbio. sicuramente...
<hi5> aaaa
<hi5> ok
<hi5> quindi poi metterò l'LVM e posso usare il raid sopra a questo hdd
<misterblu> attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552846/
<hi5> no?
<attempt> con journaling.
<hi5> ma c'è ext4 anche senza journaling?
<hi5> grazie per le info cmq
<attempt> del raid non so ma con linux fai qualsiasi cosa. entri nella modalita' manuale per specificare le partizioni. fai una root di 20gb, una swap superiore alla ram installata e la /home tutto il resto hi5
<hi5> ok
<hi5> ottimo
<attempt> magari cosi' funge l'ibernazione.
<hi5> posso provare a recuperare la home di mandriva su ubuntu o farei solo danni?
<hi5> di sicuro
<go^> che partizione mi consigliate per esser letta velocemente sia da ubuntu che da winXP ?
<go^> ops scusate, che filesystem?
<hi5> ma io voglio che si spenga, altrimenti mi rovina il filesystem
<attempt> fai danni. prendi solo i dati. salvati i preferiti  e la posta. tutto su esterno e lo rimetti dopo.
<hi5> se non si iberna fa niente xd
<hi5> immaginavo
<attempt> mai provato potrebbe pure andare ma ho dubbi.
<attempt> specie tutti i conf di sitema e i programmi non corrisponderanno.
<hi5> eh credo anche io...non ho voglia di fare prove inutili
<hi5> già già
<hi5> ma ubuntu è già apposto out-of-the-box o devo far qualcosa per velocizzarla?
<attempt> e' veloce di suo. e molto
<attempt> piu' di mandriva comunque.
<hi5> ad esempio adesso mi scrive molto lentamente su un ntfs montato, max 20 mega per sec
<marcuy> go^, le partizioni da windows se possono leggere da ubuntu
<hi5> cmq mandriva è tutto fuorchè lenta...questo gli do merito
<attempt> su ntfs e' sempre un casino perche' virtualizza il driver. ntfs e' proprietario winzoz
<hi5> già
<go^> si lo so ma a me purtroppo serve l'inverso:P
<misterblu> attempt:  ho provato a scaricare il driver da nvidia e mi dà un driver linux 64bit
<hi5> infatti da ntfs verso ext4 va al doppio della velocità..
<attempt> miterblu
<attempt> misterblu lo avevi ridato il comando giusto?
<go^> vabbè metto na fat32
<hi5> deve essere la scrittura troppo lenta
<hi5> metti ntfs almeno
<marcuy> go^, ext3 se possono legerre da windows ;)
<marcuy> *leggere
<misterblu> attempt: ma quando clicco mi manda a una pagina html
<attempt> misterblu ok lascia perdere il driver proprietario
<go^> uh perfetto allora
<hi5> marcuy: si ma si complica la vita per nulla
<misterblu> attempt:  ti ho fatto un pastebin
<go^> xk?
<attempt> misterblu cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<misterblu> attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552846/
<marcuy> hi5, io sceglierebbe vfat
<hi5> se non ha esigenze particolari tanto vale che usi ntfs, che tutti e due vedranno senza problemi
<marcuy> una partizione per il condiviso
<misterblu> attempt: continua a dire che non esiste
<hi5> vfat non è la versione prima della fat32? FORSE sbaglio
<s3th-> ragazzi, ho installato lubuntu per provare lxde. il primo problema sorto è la solita scheda audio. ho una scheda integrata + la creative live external usb. la seconda la vedo su alsamixer, ma non funziona. come posso fare per renderla la principale? considerate che non posso disattivare la scheda interna dal bios, purtroppo..
<hi5> s3th-: provato con OSS al posto di alsa?
<marcuy> ecco
<jester-> leopesto: lubuntu help
<hi5> renderla default dovrebbe essere quasi banale
<attempt> misterblu abbreviamola  ti metto un file in paste. tu lo copi pari pari dentro un file di testo che chiami xorg.conf e lo incolli dentro /etc/X11/ ok?
<leopesto> ditemi
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterblu> attempt:  ok
<hi5> marcuy: ho detto giusto quindi? se è così' non mi pare consigliabile passare a vfat
<jester-> s3th-: segui leopesto
<hi5> è un filesystem un pò obsoleto no?
<s3th-> hi5: no, non ho provato. come posso fare per impostarlo?
<s3th-> jester-: ok, grazie
<jester-> è lui l'expert lubuntusta
<hi5> dagli strumenti di configurazione dell'audio, dove potrai scegliere tra alsa e Oss e smanettarci su
<s3th-> leopesto: ciao! ho installato lxde dopo un anno di gnome (sono ancora un newbie di linux) :)
<hi5> prova
<marcuy> vabbe forse ntfs, non mi piacono queste fs, per me gli migliore sono ext
<leopesto> s3th-, quella scheda su gnome ti andava coi driver del kernel? (senza dover installare ne far niente?)
<hi5> torno dopo, se avete bisogno scrivete in pvt
<s3th-> leopesto: ho trovato subito difficoltà con la scheda audio:  ho una scheda integrata + la creative live external usb. la seconda la vedo su alsamixer, ma non funziona. come posso fare per renderla la principale?
<s3th-> leopesto: si!
<hi5> si ext è migliore, ma ti tocca installare un driver o programma per usarlo in windows
<hi5> poi non so quanto veloce sia fuori da linux
<s3th-> leopesto: ora come ora, se apro audacious (utilizzo da sempre questo come player) parte la canzone, ma non si sente, se sposto il jack delle cuffie nella scheda integrata, si sente.
<leopesto> s3th-, e che vantaggi traii dall'usare quella esterna=
<leopesto> ?
<s3th-> leopesto: perchè l'entrata jack di quella interna è completamente andata :D devo tenere il cavo cuffie con le mani affinchè non cada
<leopesto> s3th-, sicuro non ci siano degli MM su alsamixer?
<s3th-> leopesto: c'è un unico canale audio chiamato "PCM". ma è sempre stato così. il volume è a 80
<attempt> misterblu sto cercando ci metto un po
<attempt> misterblu risoluzione massima del tuo monitor?
<s3th-> leopesto: non lasciarmi in balia di alsamixer :D
<leopesto> non so s3th- non son pratico di schede audio...
<attempt> misterblu a che risoluzione vuoi usare il monitor?
<s3th-> ok leopesto, grazie ugualmente
<leopesto> magari prova con alsamixergui o gnome-alsamixer che sono tool grafiche e ti dan la possibilità di abilitare alcuni driver..
<leopesto> per esempio a me con l'hdmi dovevo per forza abilitare i hda da li ;)
<hi5> .
<hi5> quoto leopesto
<hi5> era quello che gli dicevo io prima xd
<hi5> .
<attempt> mandrivia e' rpm?
<leopesto> mandriva si, per quel che ne so
<hi5> si certo
<attempt> hi5 se vuoi restare rpm pclinuxos e' ottimo. altrimenti delle debian derivate ubuntu e' il top.
<hi5> attemp tra le derivate se la gioca con mint...che mi ha dato molte soddisfazioni
<hi5> installo la x64 o la 32bit? ho 4 giga di ram
<attempt> la cpu e' 64bit?
<leopesto> se ha 4 gb di ran stento a crederci sia tanto vecchio che la cpu manco supporta la 64bit :=)
<hi5> intel core 2, e7200
<hi5> ma mi serve la 64 o è "inutile" ?
<hi5> non mi preoccupa perdere 700 mega di ram
<attempt> 32 piu' compatibile. io uso 64 e no problem con nessun programma ormai.  proprio inutile non direi visto l'uso che linux fa' della ram.
<hi5> ok provo la 64
<hi5> a sto punto
<attempt> se metti la 32 puoi star tranquillo su qualsiasi pacchetto. 64 magari qualche sporadico programma o app non ha la versione adatta. ma di solito forzando il 32 funge lo stesso.
<hi5> ma va bene cosi com'è o c'è qualche settaggio per migliorare le prestazioni?
<hi5> 64 intendo
<attempt> cosi' come e'.
<hi5> è la risposta che volevo :-D
<attempt> puoi togliere gli effetti video. le animazioni, lo splash screen d'avvio, booti da hd direttamente come primo device.
<attempt> 7200 con gb di ram e' un pc comunque molto veloce con ubuntu.
<attempt> 4*
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<attempt> lucid te la prendi dal sito ubuntu.it o .com
<attempt> avrai una barca di aggiornamenti da scaricare da subito.
<hi5> si ma li "devo" installare? o solo i security updates per es.?
<hi5> da subito dico
<hi5> attempt chiedevo a te..
<attempt> installi e poi aggiorni   sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade.
<attempt> usi i repo abilitati di default e niente altro.
<attempt> cosi' si aggiorna dal rilascio fino ad oggi. saranno 250 pacchetti o piu'. abbi pazienza. poi ti dira' che non e' completo il pacchetto della localizzazione italiana e gli dici di scaricarsi pure quello. poi circa sei a posto. vai sul link che vedi sotto e abiliti tutti i driver dei formati proprietari seguendo la guida. poi hai finito.
<attempt> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<attempt> altrimenti non ti apre neanche gli mp3 ubuntu.
<go^> Ragazzi ho installato debian su una terza partizione (Prima avevo Ubuntu e winXP) ma non l'ho aggiunto al bootloader...come lo aggiungo a Grub manualmente? Grazie in anticipo:)
<attempt> se per il wifi hai un chip ralink o intel parte subito di suo altrimenti bisogna vedere come fare.
<leopesto> go^, manualmente? -.-
<go^> cos'ho sbagliato ? :P
<leopesto> dai sudo update-grub (o update-grub2 se hai grub2+)
<OverMe> go^, da ubuntu: sudo update-grub
<hi5> si ma devo per forza installare tutto o posso solo prendere certe categorie di updates?
<attempt> comunque finiti gli aggiornamenti e messi i pacchetti multimediali hi5 apri driver hardware dal suo menu e attivi i driver proprietari consigliati per wifi e per la tua vga.
<attempt> puoi escludere dei repo ma io aggiornerei tutto quanto.
<go^> OverMe, bella! che potenza Grub:)
<attempt> dai repo di default.
<go^> OverMe, speriamo non faccia casini con BURG...lo provo subito:)
<hi5> ottimo, anche perchè attualmente se non faccio un rmmod ehci-hcd non mi vede la scheda wifi
<hi5> ma se installo i catalyst dall'eseguibile che scarico dal sito amd incasino tutto?
<attempt> hi5 si tratta di aprire il gestore dei pacchetti ed eventualmente se vuoi escludere dei repo. ti consiglio anche di selezionare il server principale anziche' quello italiano.
<attempt> sarebbe meglio non usare i .run per le vga di driver presi direttamente dal sito.
<hi5> ok chiedevo solo se era da escludere alcuni updates perchè "minori" diciamo
<hi5> su mint il .run andava liscio..solo per info
<attempt> ati supporta ubu e ti viene chiesto di attivare il driver giusto se vai in driver hardware.
<attempt> non ho detto che il .run non va' liscio.
<hi5> ma iimmagino che a volte vada a volte no
<attempt> pero' e' inutile rompersi l'anima
<hi5> certo
<attempt> quando avevo ati andava sempre il .run
<leopesto> hi5, niente roba da sito.. usa i repo quando puoi
<attempt> miglioramento prestazioni? no.
<hi5> io voglio l'accelerazione hw della scheda
<hi5> leopesto si lo so
<polis> ciao
<hi5> ma ogni tanto faccio esperimenti...e spesso danni!
<leopesto> allora driver hardware→catalyst
<hi5> k
<leopesto> hi5, quello é sbagliato
<attempt> driver hardware e attivi i driver consigliati da ubuntu. che poi sono quelli equivalenti al .run anche se magari non proprio l'ultima release di ati.
<hi5> fglrx si attiva da solo?
<hi5> ed eventualmente compiz ecc..?
<leopesto> si
<leopesto> fa tutto lui
<hi5> si la prima o la seconda?
<attempt> da quel che ricordo si. compiz e' integrato per le finestre. per il resto va' messo il pacchetto apposta.
<hi5> xd
<leopesto> hi5, tutte e 2? -.-
<hi5> lol
<hi5> menomale
<leopesto> compiz é sempre attivo dal momento che hai l'accelerazione hardware
<hi5> quindi scarto il server ita
<attempt> compiz ti rallenta il sistema con cose carine ma inutili.
<attempt> quando hai messo ubu ti si dice come fare.
<hi5> insomma dai..la gestione delle finestre non è male
<hi5> ok
<attempt> se non l'hai davanti diventa complicato e inutile.
<polis> attempt leggi  di la
<hi5> avendo una scheda sufficiente tanto vale attivarlo..per me
<polis> cosa mi e successo
<leopesto> se poi vuoi ccsm per le minchiate allora devi installarlo dai repo
<hi5> ccsm? mai sentito
<hi5> non credo mi servirà
<attempt> se vuoi il cubbo si.
<hi5> il driver ati per caso gestisce il cambio frequenze come in winzoz?
<hi5> l'idle mode
<hi5> lol chi non lo vuole
<attempt> mboh. uso nvidia da una vita ormai.
<hi5> io sempre ati - tranne due brevi parentesi
<hi5> ma mi interessa che switchi come lo speedstep di intel
<hi5> per tenere basse le temp
<attempt> tre anni fa' ati dava problemi di visualizzazione video con compiz attivato e infiniti problemi per il dualmonitor. ora magari sono risolti. non lo so.
<hi5> dual monitor non so, il resto è risolto. provato
<attempt> se il driver lo fa' su altri linux lo fa' anche su ubuntu.
<hi5> con entrambe le nvidia che ho provato - abb recenti - sono rimasto deluso della qualità in 2d
<attempt> quello di nvidia lo fa' e senza problemi su ubuntu. ubu c'entra niente con quel che combina il driver.
<hi5> era una cosa molto evidente
<hi5> ok
<attempt> dualmonitor su nvidia lo metti in 10 secondi scarsi. e funge ottimo.
<hi5> voi avete la 32bit o 64?
<hi5> ho un solo tv grz xd
<attempt> ubu 32bit e kubuntu 64bit.
<hi5> dualboot o in VM?
<attempt> triple con xp.
<leopesto> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<hi5> secondo me kubuntu è superata come giudizio globale da varie altre distro-kde
<hi5> invece ubuntu ok
<attempt> varie altre tipo?
<hi5> poi sentivo dire che era piuttosto lenta
<hi5> mint / opensuse / mandriva (questa con molte riserve però)
<attempt> ubu pesa 60 kubu pesa 100. e' meno reattiva.
<hi5> la mia esperienza è questa cmq
<misterblu> attempt: ho provato una cosa descritta nel forum http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<attempt> ubu con compiz e cubbo pesa quanto kubuntu.
<misterblu> attempt:  ma non funge dove sbaglio
<attempt> misterblu che ti devo dire.
<misterblu> attempt: la riga che ho scritto nei repository è giusta?
<hi5> nessuno con ati e ubuntu liscia qua? giusto per fare un pò il punto della situazione
<attempt> misterblu se vuoi ti passo lo xorg. usi i vesa, niente accelerazione grafica, lo mettiamo alla risoluzione giusta pero'.
<misterblu> attempt: http://linuxiano.wordpress.com/2007/02/21/installare-driver-nvidia-su-ubuntu/ secondote funziona?
<hi5> ma il cubbo che da oltre a compiz con effetti a tavoletta?
<misterblu> se ci riusciamo
<misterblu> attempt:  prava a vedere la sol all'indirizzo che ti ho pstato
<misterblu> scusa sono un pò cotto
<attempt> misterblu gia' letto. ti fa' installare il .run di nvidia. che ti devo dire. se vuoi prova. magari funziona. non ho la piu' pallida idea. guida classica per mettere i driver .run del sito.
<misterblu> attempt: non riesco completamente a metà mi blocco
<misterblu> non accetta il comando
<attempt> hi5 compiz di ubu regolare ti da' finestre tremolanti e poche animazioni. metti compiz-config-setting-manager o ccsm e ti ritrovi il cubbo e tutto il resto, fuoco, finestre che esplodono. tutte le menate insomma.
<hi5> lol
<hi5> mi piace troppo il tremolio di compiz
<hi5> mi sembra tecccnologia di alto livello
<misterblu> attempt: da chiudiamo la gdm in poi nonva
<Cyanide> il tremolio tecnologia di alto livello? se di alto livello deve trattarsi al limite direi più di programmazione...credo
<attempt> misterblu metti su paste il terminale fai vedere.
<attempt> anzi no
<attempt> devo andare via. e' tardi.
<Cyanide> jester-, ciao je....
<jester-> oìì Cyanide
<misterblu> attempt: aspetta un sec  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop riavvia e mi chiede il id e pss che non riconosce
<misterblu> ???
<attempt> per usare quel comando devi avere il pacchetto scaricato nella tua home misterblu altrimenti non ti funge.
<attempt> e' assurdo.
<misterblu> i passaggi precedenti li ho fatti tutti
<attempt> e' assurdo che non riconosca nome utente e pass.
<attempt> li scrivi male
<misterblu> allora che ne dici se domani installiamo i vesa?
<attempt> ok
<misterblu> ciao
<attempt> ciao
<hi5> ok grazie a tutti...specialmente attempt...mi collegherò forse stasera... bye
<winchester> ciao ragazzi sono nuovo sia di linux che di irc posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno di voi?
<leopesto_lxde> !qualcuno | winchester
<ubot-it> winchester: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<go^> salve
<winchester> ah ok grazie ho installato linux ho provato a fare l'aggiornamento alla nuova release 10. qualcosa ma è la seconda volta che si blocca ala riga "l'utente di ssitema messagebus già esiste uscita
<winchester> e muore li l'unica cosa che posso fare è riavviare
<winchester> ma cosi facendo danneggio il kernel
<go^> perchè non installi direttamente la 10 ?
<winchester> e devo cominciare tutto da zero
<go^> 10.10
<winchester> perchè ho appena acquista la guida ufficiale per imparare
<winchester> ed uscito quella versiona
<winchester> versione
<OverMe> winchester, puoi sempre scaricare l'ultima e installare quella direttamente
<winchester> vabbè farà così grazie mille
<lorenzo> Ciao ragazzi questo pomeriggio ho provato ad installare Ubuntu 9.10 sul mio pc ma l'installazione si è bloccata al 97%...successivamente son rientrato con la live sempre 9.10 e ho visto che nel Palimptest disk Utility mi dà errore in Corrent Pending Sector Count...cosa posso fare?
<lorenzo>  Ciao ragazzi questo pomeriggio ho provato ad installare Ubuntu 9.10 sul mio pc ma l'installazione si è bloccata al 97%...successivamente son rientrato con la live sempre 9.10 e ho visto che nel Palimptest disk Utility mi dà errore in Corrent Pending Sector Count...cosa posso fare?
<jester-> lorenzo: why no la 10.10
<lorenzo> volevo passare prima alla 9.10 poi una volta installata alla 10.10
<lorenzo> ma se il problema sulla 10.10 non si presenta al 100 % lo faccio
<lorenzo> jester provo la 10.10? :)
<hi5> ciao
<hi5> qualcuno con ubuntu liscio e scheda video ati?
<hi5> mi serve sapere se funziona la variazione automatica delle frequenze 2d3d
<hi5> come in win
<mario_> sera a tutti
<hi5> ciao mario
<hi5> sono just-ask
<mario_> ciao
<hi5> hai risolto per caso?
<mario_> no nulla
<mario_> ieri sera ho spento all'1
<hi5> ah
<hi5> eh ricordo
<hi5> ero lì...
<mario_> XD
<hi5> carino cmq vnc
<hi5> hehe
<mario_> e si
<mario_> e comodo
<hi5> se vuoi mi connetto con teamviewer da win7
<mario_> oook
<mario_> ora peo sto mettendo qualcosina sotto i denti
<mario_> da poco son tornato da lavoro
<mario_> ma teamviewer non so se ti fa connettere a linux
<hi5> mangia allora...faremo dopo
<hi5> in teoria...si potrebbe provare
<hi5> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno per una scheda Ati?
<mario_> che problema hai?
<hi5> non so se lo switch 2d/3d delle frequenze funziona come in windows
<hi5> in automatico
<hi5> dovrebbe no?
<mario_> si credo che al 99% dovrebbe andare in auto
<mario_> ma a che ti serve 3d su linux ci giochi?
<hi5> non so se hai presente: in 2d va a soli 200 mhz circa
<hi5> bè ma l'accelerazione hw per i video
<hi5> e compiz
<mario_> ma il pc e fisso o portatil?
<hi5> a me serve che risparmi energia se non uso il 3d
<hi5> fisso fisso
<mario_> mmm e che energia serve risparmiare cambia poco
<hi5> non credo proprio...in idle ti fa 15 W e in full 150
<hi5> mica noccioline :-)
<mario_> XD
<mario_> hai visto i drivere sul sito del produttore>?
<hi5> vedrò...ma prima cerco di capire se può andare
<hi5> con nvidia mi dicono di si
<mario_> io credo di si anche perche lnux e otimatizzato per il risparmio dell'energia
<mario_> riduce anche la velocita degli hd
<hi5> eh ma le schede grafiche sono delicate
<hi5> peggio delle donne
<mario_> hai chiesto nella comuniti in eng?
<hi5> sto facendo
<slupz> ciao a tutti
<mario_> ciao
<slupz> scusate il disturbo ragazzi ma ho un problema durante un aggiornamento ho perso grub e adesso non riesco a ripristinarlo su un raid1 :(
<mario_> io ho finito di mangiare vogliamo provare?
<mario_> anche io slupz
<slupz> anche tu mario_  hai perso grub??
<mario_> ieri mi hanno consigliato la guida su wiki ubuntu
<mario_> prova a dare un occhiata
<slupz> si la guida è ok ma con il raid ho dei problemi a montare i dischi mi dice linux_raid_member
<hi5> slupz su raid sarà un pò più delicato...magari chiedi nel canale inglese che è più popolato xd
<mario_> e gia raid ti complichi ancora di piu
<slupz> ok grazie hi5 adesso provo con il mio inglese :D
<mario_> hi5 vogliamo provare ?
<hi5> dimmi l'ip
<hi5> su una riga sola!
<hi5> o ti banno xd
<mario_> in pvt
<hi5> k
<hi5> vai
<slupz> non mi fila nessuno di la :(
<mario_> hai provato sul wiki a cercare?
<slupz> sto vedendo i comandi di grub rescue se riesco a farci qualcosa
<slupz> perchè il mio era raid1 software :(
<mario_> e davvero antpatico sto grub
<go^> sera
<mario_> sera
<slupz> parecchio poi sta 11 :)
<hi5> scusa ma perchè un raid software?
<hi5> che vantaggi ti darebbe?
<slupz> ma perchè quello hardware non mi andava con linux quindi a suo tempo avevo fatto un raid software sul mediacenter
<hi5> non andava? davvero?
<slupz> oggi aggiornando la 11 mi ha fregato con sto grub.......
<slupz> no no con questa scheda non andava, lo so è strano ma non andava
<slupz> adesso mi rompe un po perdere tutte le foto musica e film :(
<hi5> scheda?
<hi5> immagino
<hi5> ci sarà di sicuro un repair
<slupz> è una mini-itx non im ricordo la marca e modello :)
<hi5> ahn
<go^> Qualcuno ha avuto problemi con i driver catalyst ATI ? Una volta installati X non mi trova più il display O_o
<slupz> ma fd0 è il floppy giusto?
<hi5> vado a mangiare..a dopo
<hi5> go^: provato a fare startx -- configure da terminale?
<hi5> da dove stai scrivendo poi??
<go^> ho resinstallato
<hi5> slupz: si
<go^> senza installare i driver
<hi5> pure il floppy hai?
<slupz> no no non ha il floppy hi5
<hi5> menomale
<slupz> non capisco perchè mi tira fuori il floppy......
<hi5> dove lo mettevi su un mini--itx? lol
<hi5> dove?
<slupz> ma no è un mediacenter non può avere il floppy :D
<hi5> ahah uno scrauso si
<mario_> alcune schede madri gestiscono raid  da folppy
<hi5> il chinacenter per esempio :-)
<slupz> su grup rescue fai ls e ti fa vedere i device quindi hd0 hd1 fd0
<hi5> ok
<hi5> torno dopo cmq..eventualmente scrivimi in pvt
<slupz> no no ho fatto un bel mediacenter va che una bomba con xbmc collegato alla tv in hdmi :)
<hi5> xbmc somiglia a qualcos'altro? tipo win media center?
<brady1> ragazzi come si eseguono i file .run?
<hi5> sudo sh nomefile.run?
<go^> brady1 chmod a+x NOMEFILE.RUN e poi ./NOMEFILE
<go^> ke palle ora riavvio X e sicuramente non funzinoerà più
<go^> preparo le bestemmie:D
<hi5> va o no??
<stevr1it> devo ancora chiedere il vostro aiuto, non si monta in cd rom, ecco il mio fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552944/ ho provato a montarlo con sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /media/cdrom -t udf   risultato: /dev/sdc0 non esiste
<slupz> nella /dev hai controllato ci sia sdc0??
<K99Brain> stevr1it, scd0
<K99Brain> stevr1it, non sdc0
<stevr1it> ok riprovo
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  stesso risultato , non esiste
<stevr1it> non c'è nella dev
<stevr1it> lo devo creare?
<stevr1it> c'è scd e non scd0
<K99Brain> stevr1it, groups
<K99Brain> stevr1it, controlla sei sei nel gruppo cdrom
<stevr1it> K come
<K99Brain> stevr1it, groups
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  fatto : stevr1it adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<chiara> ragazzi, ho bisogno di un consiglio per comprare un nuovo laptop su cui Ubuntu giri bene, vorrei sapere che laptop avete voi, grazie, chiara
<hi5> chiara intanto ciao..fa piacere che anche le ragazze apprezzino il pinguino :-)
<stevr1it> chiara io ho un acer aspire AS3810T e va benissimo
<hi5> ma dicci che caratteristiche ti servono
<hi5> io ti consiglierei un hp pavilion
<slupz> chiara: prenditi un dell con già ubuntu www.dell.it
<slupz> più facile di così :D
<stevr1it> K99Brain, ci sono con ID 24
<chiara> slupz: ho già un DELL e mi piacerebbe riprenderne uno, ma su Dell.it non ne ho trovato neanche uno con Ubuntu già installato
<kekko> ciao a tutti ragazzi... ho un problema riguardo le connessioni di rete.....uso ubuntu 10.10 e tra le connesioni disponibili ho DLINK e poi 2 netgear con un lucchetto..... la mia connessione è netrgear ma quando ci clikko per cercare di accedervi mi richiede  una password che io non conosco....e io non so + come fare per connettermi con la connessione di casa mia
<kekko> non c'è un modo per eliminare entrambe le connessioni e fare si che mi trovi normalmente la mi connessione senza che richieda password??
<kekko> help ragazzi!!
<OverMe> kekko, se ti chiede la password può voler dire 2 cose
<OverMe> 1) stai sbagliando rete e cerchi di connetterti a quella del vicino
<OverMe> 2) il tuo router ha la connessione con password e non te la ricordi
<hi5> o forse non sta sbagliando...solo che sperava di entrare senza pass
<hi5> xd
<hi5> furbacchione
<slupz> chiara: mi sa che hai ragione... prima li vendevano con già ubuntu, cmq fai una cosa lo prendi senza os tanto ubuntu funziona magari come scheda grafica per non avere problemi prendi una nvidia :D le ati non mi garbano :P
<hi5> slupz i tempi in cui le ati non andavano col 3d son passati...
<hi5> ma mi sa che non ci sono tanti modelli senza os
<slupz> lo so hi5 mi è rimasto :D
<hi5> potresti dare un occhio ai Dell anche
<kekko> ahaha nono è la mia..... olo che avevo provato a impostare una password e mi si era cosi generata una chiave che ora non conosco +..... ilmio problema è : è possibile rimuovere le due connessioni con l lucchetto e ritrovare la mia cnnessione "libera"??
<slupz> ma un bel xps come il mio vanno da dio
<hi5> ma a me come estetica fanno pieta
<hi5> tranne gli xps ovv
<slupz> a ecco :D
<chiara> freedos non li trovo.....
<hi5> kekko avere una connessione di casa libera è una pesima idea
<hi5> devi mettere la Wpa
<hi5> almeno
<kekko> lo so ma sempre meglio che non averla come nel mio caso
<kekko> visto che non riesco + ad accedere
<kekko> :)
<hi5> eh ma allora c'è qualcos altro che non funzia
<hi5> quindi non apri la rete wi-fi?
<OverMe> kekko, devi impostare la cifratura dal configuratore del router
<OverMe> (ovviamente tramite cavo)
<kekko> ok....mi stai dicendo di rempostare i dati originali per mezzo di connessione ethernet giusto??
<OverMe> kekko, non i dati originali, soltanto di impostare a dovere la parte riguardante la wifi
<kekko> ah ok chiaro.....grazie mille.....
<hi5> chiara anche gli asus sono buoni
<hi5> ma devi cercarne uso senza os
<hi5> "uno"
<kekko> e se io (so che è abbastanza sconsigliato) volessi poteggere la connessione wi-fi tramite una cifratura a 64-bit hi5 WEP xè nel momento in cui io inserisco una pasword  devo scegliere una "chiave"
<kekko> cioè dopo per accedere devo inserire la password o la chiave impostata??
<hi5> se vuoi la memorizzi sul pc
<hi5> io ho fatto così
<hi5> per carità la wep no
<hi5> è come mettere un cartello: entrate pure
<kekko> hehe sempre meglio di niente comunque ;)
<kekko> comunque srutto ' occasione per orti una domanda.....
<hi5> tu hai un concetto di sicurezza delle reti molto bizzarro :-)
<hi5> spara
<kekko> che differenza c'è tra la chiave WEP a cifratura 64-bit o 128??
<kekko> è + difficile accedervi per enti esterni??
<mario_> ovvio
<hi5> la prima te la crackano in secondi...la seconda credo minuti
<mario_> e piu difficile decriptare i pacchetti
<hi5> difficile la wep
<hi5> pure chi l'ha inventata la sconsiglia
<hi5> vedi te
<kekko> sisi questo lo so.....
<kekko> e la più sicura qule sarebbe??
<kekko> la wpa??
<hi5> DEVI mettere la wpa...capito? xd
<hi5> wpa-psk
<hi5> poi puoi scegliere anche la lunghezza bit, ma ho lasciato in auto
<kekko> ache se penso che sia comunque crakkabile...hehe che nedici?
<mario_> wpa2
<hi5> probabile
<hi5> esatto mario
<mario_> tutto si cracca
<hi5> provi backtrack...è una distro per testare la sicurezza delle reti
<mario_> un pc sicuro e un pc spento = ruter modem
<chiara> hi5: il problema é che varie persone che ho consultato mi hanno detto che devo assicurarmi di prendere un modello specifico che funzioni con Ubuntu su consiglio di altri utenti, perché nessun produttore lo assicura.....
<hi5> son sicuro che c'è un tool per calcolare la key della wireless
<hi5> mi sa che lo proverò anzi
<kekko> ok grie mille 1000 di tutto!!!!!!
<go^> qualcuno ha un ATI e ha problemi con lo schermo nero/installazione drivers?
<kekko> adeso scappo
<hi5> kekko poi devi mettere il firewall, mac access control ca**i e mazzi
<hi5> go^: che problema
<hi5> ho ati
<mario_> we ndo vai ora arrivano le pizzette
<hi5> fortunello
<kekko> mmmmm......dicimo che non sono molto esperto nel campo.......
<hi5> ne voglio una!
<kekko> è proprio necesario^??
<OverMe> signori, esiste #ubuntu-it-chat per cazzeggiare
<hi5> kekko: no...wpa2 + firewall è più che suff
<go^> hi5, una volta installati i driver catalyst li ho semplicemente eseguiti..riavvio e mi rimane lo schermo nero
<kekko> ok graie ankora
<hi5> non mi pare che stiamo disturbando nessuno OverMe
<hi5> siamo tre gatti..
<go^> l'errore che X mi da è questo: Fatal server error:
<go^> no screens found
<mario_> e un leone
<OverMe> hi5, è lo stesso, qui non si cazzeggia a prescindere dal numero di gatti
<hi5> hai fatto aticonfig --initial da terminale
<mario_> hi parla per te gatti
<hi5> ma saresti un mod?
<hi5> go^: ?
<go^> dimmi hi5 :P
<hi5> hai fatto aticonfig --initial da terminale dopo l'installazione?
<go^> certo
<go^> mi ha fatto un file xorg.conf
<hi5> ti credo che X ti manda al diavolo senò
<hi5> mmm
<go^> esatto
<hi5> ma prima di metterli andava?
<go^> certo
<go^> (se tolgo xorg.conf)
<hi5> domanda stupida...perchè hai cambiato quello che andava? :-D
<mario_> over che ti manca?
<OverMe> mario_, ?
<mario_> perche dici qui non si caxxeggia?
<go^> scusate celll
<hi5> non mi pare un canale moderato...liberi di smentirmi
<OverMe> mario_, perché è stato creato apposta il canale per il cazzeggio
<mario_> chi sta caxxeggiano scusa?
<hi5> mah
<OverMe> <mario_> we ndo vai ora arrivano le pizzette
<OverMe> ↑cazzeggio
<go^> hi5, voglio mettere i driver di ATi e usa il catalyst e magari riuscire a far partire call of duty 2 su linux, cosa che ora non mi riesce
<mario_> e na battutina caxx manco si po fa?
<hi5> go^: ma hai scaricato il pacchetto da amd.com o con l'installazione sw di ubuntu?
<go^> amd
<hi5> male :-D
<hi5> spesso non va
<go^> o meglio ho scaricato Catalyst da amd
<OverMe> io ho avvertito prima di divagare, poi come al solito ve la prendete a male quando ti dice di andare in -chat
<hi5> e ti confermo che va una volta si e una no
<OverMe> *si
<go^> ecco..a me non va mai ahah
<hi5> lol
<go^> secondo me xkè ho due schede video
<hi5> ahhh
<hi5> può essere
<mario_> Over non ti capisco
<hi5> sono in cross?
<go^> solo che non posso disattivare l'intel dal bios :/
<go^> nono è un portatile
<hi5> ahnn
<mario_> un portatile in dual ?
<go^> ho un'integrata sulla mobo + ati radeon mobility HD 5470
<hi5> e ti confermo che va una volta si e una no...e su un portatile il rapporto peggiora decisamente
<hi5> gli esperimenti sono sconsigliati sui portatili
<mario_> e gia
<hi5> cmq
<hi5> rimuovi i catalyst col comando che c'è nella guida in pdf sul sito
<hi5> poi scaricarli da ubuntu installazione software
<hi5> e "dovrebbe" andare
<hi5> oppure prepara le bestemmie..
<hi5> la rilevazione hw dei portatili in linux mi fa ridere...ne devono fare di passi in avanti
<go^> sisi, funzionare funziona
<hi5> altro che windows
<go^> solo qnd installo i driver salta tutto
<hi5> quindi "senza" driver va?
<hi5> non ha senso però
<hi5> io chiederei di là..nel canale inglese
<go^> mi stanno aiutando in debian-it ^^
<mario_> asd
<mario_> debian e in it
<go^> dopo ti dico;P
<OverMe> eai
<hi5> bene
<mario_> male
<Cyanide> a parte che con i miei portatili non ho mai avuto problemi di rilevamento hw ma forse i problemi non sono causati da linux ma da accordi commerciali il che equivale a dire tanti soldini tra i produttori e microsoft...o no? e dai su....e chiudo
<go^> q8
<hi5> Cyanide: anche, cmq il supporto hw/sw non è il massimo
<hi5> diversamente dai fissi
<hi5> ormai quasi tutte le case pubblicano driver per linux
<ezio> posso parlare con qualcuno per un problemino
<mario_> dica
<ezio> sono principiante
<ezio> ho un hd interno da 1tb, non riesco piu' a formattarlo
<ezio> non e' installato ubuntu
<ezio> mario
<mario_> come non riesci a formattarlo?
<ezio> ho fatto delle ricerche su dei forum su come montarlo automaticamente all'avvio di ubuntu
<mario_> ha capisco lo vuoi formattare per farlo riconoscere ad ubuntu?
<ezio> e alla fine l'hd non si monta automaaticamente ma nemmeno si formatta
<mario_> e ovvio lo devi fare tu
<mario_> con gparted lo puoi fare
<ezio> devo installare gparted
<mario_> sisi da la subito fai e pure facile
<ezio> ok ci provo poi ti dico
<mario_> oook
<ezio> com.que grazie
<mario_> nessun problema
<go^> hi5, comunque se non installo driver di ati mi funziona la scheda video Intel..ecco perchè funziona :)
<go^> se installo i driver ATI va tutto a puttane :D
<hi5> ahah
<mario_> conflitto tra driver
<hi5> purtroppo ati è rinomata per queste cose
<hi5> anche se a me mai capitate
<hi5> comunque piuttosto di passare a invidia mi butto dal balcone.. gh
<mario_> nvidia a vita
<go^> mario_, no il fatto è che prima di preoccuparmi dei driver forse dovrei preoccuparmi di come attivare l'altra scheda video
<mario_> hahaha
<mario_> io vado a stasera ciao raga
<go^> ciau
<mcstevens> ciao a tutti
<legnano> buona sera
<legnano> come rimuovo winxp dalla vbox? nel senso... basta fare elimina sulla VM?
<hi5> ciao
<hi5> direi di si
<hi5> vado a memoria cmq
<hi5> è più difficile aggiungerlo
<hi5> smonti l'hd da gestione dischi
<hi5> ed eventualmente lo cancelli
<attempt> hi5 messo ubuntu o stai sempre su mandrivia?
<legnano> ok ho capito
<legnano> perche volevo mettere la versiona ita quindi mi basta fare elimina e poi creare una vm nuova e installare
<legnano> giusto?
<hi5> certo
<hi5> ehm..al momento win7
<hi5> ubuntu sta in virtualbox
<attempt> ma vergognati
<hi5> devo prima capire come salvarmi la vecchia home poi raso tutto e metto ubuntu
<hi5> se mi fai andare Steam su linux cancello win7..
<legnano> hi5 metti ubuntu e in vbox win.... va tutto benissimo e veloce
<legnano> pure sul notebook
<tony983> ciao a tutti
<hi5> immagino
<tony983> sn nuovissimo
<jester-> attempt: se mette ubuntu poi come trolla
<tony983> ho un problemino
<hi5> ma prima tocca il backup della home di mandriva
<hi5> vero jester
<tony983> ki mi aiuta x favore
<hi5> sarebbe un peccato
<attempt> prendi un hd esterno e ti salvi le cartelle dati li. poi le metti in scrivania. la posta e i preferiti del browser meglio se googli e vedi tu come fare.
<hi5> si lo so
<jester-> !qualcuno | tony983
<ubot-it> tony983: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hi5> solo non ho urgenza e/o voglia di farlo
<hi5> ma mi tocca..linux non mi spegne/reboota più il pc
<jester-> attempt: da qundo trollo qui dentro avrebbe gia provato 3 o 4 distro
<tony983> ho un netbook samsung n220 plus e cn amsn nn riesco ad avviare la cam
<hi5> non mi pare chissa che aver provato 4 distro
<jester-> tony983: installa cheese e prova a vedere se la vede
<attempt> a quest'ora giusto su ubuntu non ti hanno ancora bannato.
<hi5> preferisco avere la scelta disponibile
<tony983> ok grz
<attempt> poi dicono che siamo supponenti.
<hi5> che usare solo quello che è di modo
<jester-> !chat | hi5
<ubot-it> hi5: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> jester-, ocio che se la prende
<hi5> sto aiutando...dov'è il problema? interessa anche a me imparare
<hi5> o ti da fastidio?
<attempt> no vai tranquillo
<jester-> OverMe: quando se l'è presa  se la porta in giro da solo
<hi5> non capisco certi atteggiamenti
<hi5> mica tutti la pensiamo uguale
<jester-> hi5: va in chat
<jester-> sbelinati di la
<attempt> io riesco con difficolta' nonostante usi kubuntu che e' simile a ubuntu.
<hi5> jester se stai trollando vacci tu...poi ti seguirò
<attempt> lol
<OverMe> :(
<attempt> lui ci e' gia' hi5
<carlito> ciao a tutti
<attempt> ciao carlito
<carlito> ho una domanda.......
<carlito> ho appena installato ubuntu ma è in inglese, come faccio a metterlo in italiano ?
<jester-> carlito: amministrazione-->language support
<attempt> seleziona italiano che ti scarica il locale it
<carlito> su amministrazione purtroppo non ho la selezione delle lingue
<carlito> da dove devo selezionare italiano ?
<attempt> ma come no
<jester-> carlito: system/administration/language supprt
<attempt> language support
<jester-> carlito: aggiungi rimuovi linugue
<attempt> metti tutto italiano e metti applica globalmente
<carlito> ok attempt, metto tutto italiano ma da dove lo seleziono ?
<jester-> carlito: trolli o sei cecato
<attempt> !chat | hi5 dai vieni un attimo di la....
<ubot-it> hi5 dai vieni un attimo di la....: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carlito> ok ok....l'ho trovato, devo scaricare le lingue dal sito perchè nel cd di installazione non c'erano....ora vediamo
<jester-> carlito: se le scarica da solo le lingue
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, buona..
<yvesBsAs> ciao Cyanide
<ezio> come si fa a far montare un hd interno in automatico all'avvio di ubuntu
<ezio> qualcuno mi sa aiutare
<ezio> come si fa a far montare un hd interno in automatico all'avvio di ubuntu
<attempt> devi aggiungerlo in fstab
<attempt> asp
<attempt> in terminale sudo gedit /etc/fstab e aggiungi  la riga  sotto le altre  /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc  ntfs  defaults   0  0 . per esempio se il device e' sdc la prima partizione ed e' formattato in ntsc. ezio
<attempt> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<ezio> xche ntfs
<attempt> era solo un esempio
<ezio> e x ubuntu
<ezio> calcola che sono inesperto
<attempt>  /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc  vfat  defaults   0  0  se il device e' sdc ed e' fat32.
<attempt> scusa ma leggi il wiki
<attempt> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<stevr1it> attempt, mi aiuti a far funzionare il cd rom?  non si monta in cd rom, ecco il mio fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552944/ ho provato a montarlo con sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom -t udf   risultato: /dev/scd0 non esiste
<attempt> stevr1it hai editato fstab per conto tuo? fatto modifiche?
<stevr1it> attempt, no
<attempt> c'e' un disco nel lettore?
<attempt> se e' in fstab scd0 dovrebbe essere gia' montato.
<phaeenator> sera
<neramarea> si può cambiare lo sfondo della schermata d'avvio (dove si inserisce la pwd, per capirci)?
<Mascalzone_it> il comando per vedere i canali sul server? list non funziona
<OverMe> /list
<Mascalzone_it> non funziona
<Mascalzone_it> dice non good idea
<OverMe> che client hai?
<phaeenator> Mascalzone_it, /list -YES
<Mascalzone_it> irssik, over
<Mascalzone_it> grazie phaeenator
<Mascalzone_it> irssi OverMe
<phaeenator> Doing this is not a good idea. Add -YES option to command if you really mean it
<Mascalzone_it> sì
<phaeenator> c'era scritto affianco :P
<Mascalzone_it> sì, ma non so l'inglese
<Mascalzone_it> ahahaha
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> ecco perché i messaggi di errore vanno riportati per intero
<Mascalzone_it> grazie, ciao a tutti
<Centauro> Salve a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu che non vede la mia chiavetta usb della Tim per internet
<reyarth> sera a tutti
<reyarth> ragazzi, come posso sistemare i repository di cui leggo ignorato (ign)
<OverMe> reyarth, non sono da sistemare, vuol dire che le cose che ci sono in quel repo ci sono anche in altri
<go^> sera!
<reyarth> posso farti vedere l'output? OverMe
<OverMe> reyarth, certo
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> grazie, :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/553004/
<OverMe> reyarth, è normale
<reyarth> ok grazie:) siccome questa è la mia prima distro linux, quando l'ho installata era la 9.10.. sono alla 10.10 ed ancora è un carro armato! pero visto che quando l'ho installata ero proprio asciutto del mondo linux, magari avevo potuto combinare qualche cosa sui repository, per questo ho chiesto :) grazie OverMe
<OverMe> reyarth, :) no no è tutto a posto
<reyarth> meglio cosi, pensavo che se qualche repo bloccava o andava in conflitto con qualcosa, mi sarei perso aggiornamenti magari importanti, OverMe. sollievo:)
<OverMe> :)
<Centauro> qualcuno sa darmi un consiglio su come far riconoscere una chiavetta usb per internet?
<OverMe> che chiavetta?
<Centauro> è la olicard 100 della olivetti sim della Tim
<OverMe> Centauro, da terminale: lsusb
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Centauro> la inserisco ma non succede niente
<OverMe> si inseriscila e dai il comando che ti ho detto
<Centauro> l'ho fatto, come faccio a farti vedere il risultato?
<OverMe> leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<Centauro> ho fatto ma non so se ho fatto giusto, hai letto?
<OverMe> devi mettere qui il link
<Centauro> quale link?
<Centauro> scusa ma non son pratico è la prima volta
<Centauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553010/
<OverMe> si quello
<OverMe> Centauro, ma quando la infili non ti compare l'icona sul desktop?
<Centauro> no non c'è niente avevo provato una versione live di mandriva e me la apriva ma non ubuntu che ho installato
<OverMe> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<Centauro> ho salvato una copia del driver specifico per ubuntu che è dentro la chiavetta e l'ho installato ma nulla; ubuntu 10.10, l'ultima
<Centauro> ho letto nel wiki del sito ubuntu dei comandi da digitare per far riconoscere il dispositivo dal network manager cambiando l'id del modem
<OverMe> Centauro, ma hai provato a fare la connessione dal network manager?
<Centauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553019/
<Centauro> Ti ho postato il risultato di quei comandi
<OverMe> Centauro, vediamo se il network manager te la vede
<OverMe> tasto destro sull'icona del network manager->modifica connessioni
<OverMe> dimmi quando ci sei
<Centauro> ubuntu è installato sull'altro hd di questo pc...dovrei spegnere..
<OverMe> uhm?
<OverMe> non ho capito
<Centauro> ho fatto una connessione guidata ma non vedo dispositivi riconosciuti
<Centauro> sto chattando da windows che ho sul primo disco fiso ubuntu è sul secondo
<OverMe> capito
<OverMe> comunque io devo staccare, vedi se ti aiuta qualcun altro altrimenti riprova domani di certo trovi qualcuno
<Centauro> ok, grazie lo stesso ciao!
<OverMe> ciao
<reyarth> centauro, io qualche tempo fa ho smanettato su quella chiavetta
<Centauro> hai risolto?
<reyarth> sono riuscito a farla riconoscere ed a navigarci,
<reyarth> ma portava sempre dei problemi, del tipo...
<reyarth> la metti, la riconosce e naviga...
<reyarth> la togli la rimetti la riconosce e non naviga...
<reyarth> la ritogli, la rimetti e naviga..
<reyarth> in giro su google ci sono diverse guide.. se pazienti vedo di trovare quella che ho seguito io..
<reyarth> è una OLICARD 100, giusto?
<Centauro> io faccio la connessione guidata da network manager ma poi non so come far partire la connesione
<Centauro> si!
<go^> Pardon, qualcuno che ha due schede video (magari su un portatile) e riesce a scegliere quale usare su Linux? sto impazzendo :D
<reyarth> ok, ritorno, aspettami Centauro
<Centauro> ok
<Cyabide> mi è uscito un messaggio allarmante, questo computer è controllato in remoto ecc.... ho subito disconnesso e disabilitato il desktop remoto, come verifico i movimenti che ci sono stati?
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-12
<reyarth> Centauro, ti va di fare una bella prova??
<Centauro> di che tipo?
<reyarth> per farla funzionare :)
<Centauro> si ma non posso fare contemporaneamente alla chat, ubuntu è sul mio secondo disco di questo pc
<Cyanide> come verifico se qualcuno ha avuto accesso al pc negli ultimi 10 minuti in remoto? è possibile?
<reyarth> ok, di dico la procedura, conservala e provi. poi ti do pure un link per un'altra procedura e nel caso quella di prima non va, la provi.. ok?
<Centauro> ok
<attempt> Cyabide vai in /var/log e ti leggi i vari log di sistema. cerca un po' non so dove si vede ma se c'e' traccia e' in uno di quei log. comincia dal syslog.
<reyarth> Centauro, apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Cyanide> vado
<attempt> Cyanide per far danni doveva avere la tua pass di amministratore.
<reyarth> probabile che ti installa anche una dipendenza, usb-modeswitch-data o qualcosa simile Centauro
<attempt> altrimenti vede quasi niente.
<Cyanide> attempt, ho capito ma ora mi chiedo se sia il caso di usare un firewall
<Cyanide> poi avrei un processo zombie, deve rimanere li ho ce un modo per farlo fuori del tutto?
<attempt> si ma le porte classiche comunque aperte le devi tenere.
<Centauro> avevo scaricato un pacchetto di nome usb-modemswitch e usb-modemswitch data e installati dal gestore pacchetti ma non da terminale
<attempt> se usi wifi metti una chiave wpa2, metti l'ssid in hide in modo che la linea non si veda. cambia la pass ogni due mesi.
<Centauro> Reyarth, mi sembrava di capire che erano già presenti, il mess era in inglese...
<Cyanide> attempt, no sono in lan non uso wifi non mi piace proprio
<attempt> e cambia la pass del tuo utente quello che ha accesso al sudo
<reyarth> Centauro, vai in privato, se no perdo il filo :)
<attempt> allora metti il firewall anche.
<attempt> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<attempt> comunque cambia quella pass se quella che hai e' bucata.
<attempt> e cambiala spesso.
<attempt> prendi l'abitudine.
<Cyanide> non credo è paranoica, è che per comodità avevo disabilitato temporaneamente la richiesta di pass per la connessione al pc e me ne ero dimenticato....
<Cyanide> aplay, questo è il processo zombie, non m ida noia ma è normale che rimanga li dov'è?
<attempt> il processo zombie lo seghi e la pass pe la connessione la riabiliti. se te le vai a cercare poi non ti lamentare..
<Cyanide> e oh.....distrazione
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, da queste parti è piuttosto tardi ti saluto
<Cyanide> ciao
<yvesBsAs> notte Cyanide :D
<Spearman>  /msg NickServ identify asdlol
<Spearman>  /msg NickServ HELP SET
<Spearman> sto spasando
<Spearman> lol
<Shin3> \o a tutti
<hi5> ciao
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<hi5> ciao massimo
<hi5> ciao misterblu
<misterblu> ciao hi5
<misterblu> ho risolto quasi tutto ieri
<hi5> non ricordo che prb avevi
<misterblu> ho solo due cosette che devo fare
<misterblu> hi5: la scheda video nvidia che non veniva riconosciuta e il touchpad
<hi5> ok
<hi5> che manca?
<misterblu> ora la scheda viene riconosciuta ma le impostazioni non vengono memorizzate
<hi5> xd
<misterblu> e ogni volta devo reimpostare la risoluzione corretta
<misterblu> e poi devo spostare evolution ieri ho tentato con il file di backup ma è fallito
<misterblu> attempt_: ci sei
<misterblu> qualcuno sa dove sono le directory con dentro la inbox di evolution
<misterblu> non so in quale directory del file sistem li trovo
<glpiana> ola
<hi5> misterblu: se guardi nelle preferenze non la trovi?
<hi5> immagino cmq che possa stare il /home da qualche parte
<hi5> in
<misterblu> hi5: pensi che sia in home...
<glpiana> <misterblu> e ogni volta devo reimpostare la risoluzione corretta
<glpiana> misterblu, imposti la risoluzione tramite nvidia settings?
<misterblu> glpiana: si
<glpiana> misterblu, invece di avviarlo dal menu, prova a farlo partire da terminale con gksu nvidia-settings
<glpiana> misterblu, in questo modo dovrebbe salvarti le modifiche
<misterblu> e quando riavvio perde l'impostazione ho letto in un forum che devo disinstallare il driver generico
<glpiana> misterblu, non puoi disinstallare il driver generico, è parte dei moduli del kernel. non ha senso. e poi un modulo non usato è come se proprio non ci fosse
<hi5> dovrebbe misterblu essere lì...non vedo dove potrebbe stare altrimenti in giro per /
<hi5> metti i proprietari misterblu
<glpiana> hi5, se usa nvidia-settings sta usando i proprietari
<hi5> ok
<misterblu> glpiana: fatto mi apre la finestra che uso da impostazioni video ho slavato le impostazioni e ora riavvio
<glpiana> misterblu, basta chiudere la sessione credo, non è necessario per forza riavviare
<misterblu> glpiana: ormai è fatto
<misterblu> glpiana:  no non si ricorda un bel niente
<misterblu> è tornato in 800x600
<glpiana> misterblu, ma tu hai salvato le modifiche da nvidia-settings dopo averle effettuate?
<Odo> Giorno
<misterblu> glpiana: certo
<misterblu> nel file xorg.conf
<glpiana> misterblu, bisognerebbe guardare xorg.conf: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf      e metti su pastebin
<misterblu> è su un altro ora ci provo
<glpiana> misterblu, collegati con l'altro che si fa prima
<misterblu> glpiana: sto procedendo
<misterblu2> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553080/
<misterblu> gl sono dentro con tutti e due
<glpiana> misterblu2, hai l'opzione twinview: usi più di uno schermo?
<misterblu> glpiana: il pc ha una porta hdmi per la tv sai vedo in streamming i film....sarebbe utile
<glpiana> misterblu, ok, ma ora è collegata la tv?
<misterblu> glpiana: ora no
<glpiana> misterblu, bene. dimmi che risoluzione vorresti avere
<misterblu> glpiana: 1920x1080
<misterblu> glpiana: quella auto
<glpiana> misterblu, digita in un terminale: xrandr            e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<misterblu2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553081/
<glpiana> misterblu2, guarda l'utlima parte. ho fatto delle modifiche. ho commentato due righe e ne ho aggiunta una http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553082/
<glpiana> misterblu2, edita il file con: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf            e modificalo allo stesso modo, poi riavvia e vedi se ti tiene la configurazione
<glpiana> misterblu2, io torno tra un po'
<miki82> ragazzi mi aiutate a configurare il tasto windows sulla tastiera?
<miki82> grazie
<misterblu> glpiana: prova fallita
<miki82> qualcuno è così gentile da aiutarmi a configurare il tasto windows?
<misterblu> allora qualcuno mi può spiegare perchè ubuntu perde la configurazione del video ad ogni riavvio?
<massimo18> misterblu: non è esatto quello che dici: ubuntu non perde nessuna configurazione, succede a te
<misterblu> massimo18: si hai ragione succede a me ma x'?
<massimo18> misterblu: le cause potrebbero essere molte: driver, tipo di hardware ecc. ecc.
<massimo18> misterblu: aspetta che torni glpiana e magari trovate una soluzione
<misterblu> spero sight
<elisa84> ciao a tutti
<elisa84> ho questo problema
<elisa84> no riesco a completare gli aggiornamenti
<elisa84> e mi dice ke l'indice synaptc è rovinato
<elisa84> ho provato i seguenti comandi
<elisa84> qualcuno può aiutRMI
<Odo> elisa84, non ho capito che comandi hai provato, comuqune apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e incolla dall'inizio alla fine in paste
<Odo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa84> si ho provato ma praticamente
<elisa84> nn termina il comando
<Odo> posso vedere il paste
<elisa84> ok
<Odo> dal comando fino alla fine
<elisa84> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<elisa84> è questo comando che si blocca
<massimo18> -.-
<Odo> elisa84, ok un attimo di pausa, conosci paste? sai come funziona?
<hi5> ma hai fatto sudo dpkg ecc... come dice
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553089/
<elisa84> 300 volte
<Odo> grazie
<Odo> elisa84, io ti avevo chiesto un sudo apt-get update o no?
<elisa84> nmi esce che devo eseguire quel comando
<Odo> elisa84, hai parlato di indici corrotti di synaptic
<elisa84> nn me lo fa fare
<Odo> elisa84, anche se non ti esce ti genera qualcosa
<Odo> anche un command not found, ma qualcosa deve dire
<Odo> e mi interesserebbe dal comando fino alla fine
<Odo> se cerchiamo informazioni che possono sembrare scontate e' per cercare di darvi una mano
<Odo> non per sfizio personale
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553090/
<elisa84> ecco
<elisa84> no no mA è giusto
<elisa84> il problema è ke
<elisa84> fino ad ora
<elisa84> nessuno ha capito qual è il problema
<Odo> grazie
<elisa84> l'avrò davvero fatto 300 volte...
<elisa84> sn convinta ke è un problema di partizione
<Odo> non e' detto che io lo capisca, ma per cercare di fare qualcosa mi serve qualche informazione
<Odo> elisa84, dai sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<elisa84> provo
<Odo> si e incolli per favore
<elisa84> dice risorsa occupata
<elisa84> xchè ho dovuto chiudere il comando di prima ke si era bloccato
<Odo> :-S
<OverMe> quale comando? l'update o il --configure?
<elisa84> il configure
<Odo> elisa84, ok mi incolli il paste per favore
<elisa84> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Odo> elisa84,  sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<elisa84> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/luigi/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME dpkg    2199 root    3rW  REG    8,3        0 1441804 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<elisa84> quando sn 2 righe te le incollo direttamente qui....
<Odo> sudo kill - 9 2199
<Odo> scusa
<Odo> sudo kill -9 2199
<Odo> afk 30 sec
<elisa84> nn ho capito
<phre> elisa84: sudo kill -9 2199
<elisa84> sudo kill -9 2199 afk 30 sec?
<phre> no senza
<elisa84> eseguito
<elisa84> posto?
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553095/
<phre> hai fatto sudo kill -9 2199 ?
<Odo> elisa84, scusa uno spazio di troppo
<Odo> allora sudo kill -9 2199
<elisa84> fatto
<elisa84> rieseguo il primo
<elisa84> ke mi hai dato giusto
<elisa84> niente sempre questo
<elisa84> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<elisa84> :-(
<glpiana> misterblu, metti su pastebin di nuovo xorg.conf
<Odo> elisa84, no spetta
<Odo> hai dato il kill e ti e' comparso il dpkg... bla bla bla?
<Odo> o hai rieseguito un altro comando?
<elisa84> no no semprei l tuo
<elisa84> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<Odo> elisa84, per favore mi fai vedere il paste, o se sono tipo 3 4 righe incolli qui, anche se sono sempre le stesse?
<elisa84> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<elisa84> comapRE SOLO quel rigo
<Odo> elisa84, ok ferma un attimo
<elisa84> ok
<Odo> elisa84, allora
<Odo> io mi ricordo di questa situazione
<Odo> e ti ho proposto di provare una roba rischiosa
<Odo> e tu mi hai detto "no allora no"
<elisa84> mmm nn mi ricordo
<elisa84> dimmi la cosa rischiosa
<Odo> te lo ripropongo ancora vuoi provare il metodo estremo? non ti assicuro niente e non venire poi a lamentarti, se vuoi provare ti dico come fare
<Odo> altrimenti io mi tiro fuori
<elisa84> vai tu dimmi
<Odo> elisa84, ok ci /var/lib/dpk/info
<Odo> scusa
<Odo> cd
<Odo> non ci
<Odo> poi dai un pwd e incolla il risultato qui
<elisa84> ok
<elisa84> bash: cd: /var/lib/dpk/info: Nessun file o directory
<hi5> elisa ma il dkpg --configure l'hai fatto o no?
<e-DIO-t_> mmmh
<Odo> elisa84, scusa ho pisciato il comando
<e-DIO-t_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553098/ << ?! wtf
<Odo> ma spetta un sec. dai un attimo df
<elisa84> solo df
<Odo> si
<Odo> spazio sul disco ne hai?
<elisa84> 28 giga
<Odo> ok dai df e fai vedere per favore
<Odo> afk 30 sec
<elisa84> File system         blocchi di   1K   Usati Disponib. Uso% Montato su /dev/sda3             46177380  14916452  28915248  35% / none                    502408       284    502124   1% /dev none                    508008      1644    506364   1% /dev/shm none                    508008       108    507900   1% /var/run none                    508008         0    508008   0% /var/lock /dev/sdb1              3903368   3561320    342048 
<elisa84> scusa asp incollo su pastw
<hi5> non vedo il nesso con dkpg..
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553099/
<Odo> elisa84, ok perfetto 28gb
<Odo> dai proviamo cosi'
<Odo> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<elisa84> ok
<elisa84> poi
<Odo> pwd
<piuccio> Ho provato varie volte amasterizzare l'immagine di ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386, ma niente da fare, diversi cd bruciati, mi dice che vi sono dei file non originali e la copia nonè completa, cosa ne sapete voi?
<elisa84> bhè
<elisa84> mi compare il percorso
<Odo> hai dato pwd
<Odo> ok vedere grazie
<Odo> lo so che e' quello
<Odo> ma vorrei vederlo
<hi5> piuccio: file non originali?
<hi5> se fai una simulazione?
<OverMe> piuccio, hai controllato l'md5 dell'iso?
<elisa84> ho incollato?
<Odo> no
<drum> salve a tutti
<hi5> ciao drum
<elisa84> var/lib/dpkg/info
<elisa84> nn incollava con lo slash
<drum> ragazzi ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<Odo> ok ora dai: sudo rm -v linux-image-2.6.35-23*
<piuccio> Non ho fatto nessun controllo,anche perchè non sono competente, Ho masterizzato l'altro ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386 e non ho avuto problemi, cos'è l'md5
<OverMe> !md5 | piuccio
<ubot-it> piuccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Odo> elisa84, e incolli grazie
<Odo> poi sta ferma e non dare altro se non quello che ti dico io
<drum> è la prima volta che installo ubuntu su pc appena comprato senza sistema operativo ho installato ubuntu ed ora vorrei
<drum> installare una chiavetta per internet ma non la vede che faccio?
<elisa84> incollo
<Odo> elisa84, si grazie
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553104/
<hi5> drum modello?
<Odo> elisa84, ora dai: sudo apt-get install -f
<elisa84> sempre
<elisa84> in quella
<elisa84> cartella
<Odo> si vai tranquilla
<elisa84> sempre configure...
<elisa84> il solito comando
<Odo> ok ora ridallo
<Odo> quel comando li
<drum> vodafone mod.3565-z
<elisa84> wow è andato
<elisa84> un attimo
<elisa84> aspetta ora ke devo fare
<elisa84> sudo apt-get install -f questo?
<drum> adesso sto scrivendo da un'altro pc non in rete  e quindi vorrei cavarmela dal pc nuovo
<Odo> elisa84, si
<OverMe> drum, quando infili la chiavina che succede? compare l'icona sul desktop?
<Odo> elisa84, non abbiamo finito non fare pasticci
<elisa84> si si ho dato un Si
<elisa84> a quel comando
<hi5> drum non te va rileva?
<Odo> si ma incolla un po' di paste di quello che hai fatto per favore
<elisa84> solo ke adesso si è bloccato a Estrazione del sostituto di emesene...
<elisa84> uff
<drum> no, inoltre ho cercato di configurla a mano ma niente
<Odo> elisa84, non toccare niente aspettiamo
<drum> credo che io debba scaricare qualcosa ma come faccio senza internet?
<elisa84> ok aspetto
<Odo> elisa84, un paste nell'attesa grazie
<hi5> http://www.de-side.com/blogs/2009/02/15/vodafone-internet-key-tutti-i-driver-per-linux-k3760-e172-k3565/
<hi5> drum leggi qua
<hi5> dovresti risolvere....
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553106/
<elisa84> ecco
<elisa84> cmq è fermo....
<Odo> uff ok altro errore
<Odo> bloccalo
<elisa84> come
<elisa84> chiudo terminale
<Odo> ctrl+c
<Odo> non chiudere il terminale
<Odo> dai un ctrl +c
<Odo> tasto control + C
<hi5> capito drum?
<elisa84> nn fa niente
<drum> perfetto ragazzi ed adesso dove lo scarico l'il driver e come faccio a installarlo?
<Odo> elisa84, ridallo ancora, dovrebbe stopparsi, se non si ferma lo facciamo in altro modo
<elisa84> nada
<stradade> ciao
<stradade> ho un problema con il logrotate
<Odo> ok apri un altro terminale e dai ps aux |grep dpkg
<Odo> afk 30 sec
<elisa84> incollo
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553107/
<drum> non è che magari mi toccherà allacciarmi a qualche rete interna e configurare tutto ? magari che so nell'ufficio di qualcuno....
<Odo> elisa84, il problema e' che secondo me e' di nuovo bloccato sul kernel, va bene dai: sudo kill -9 8668
<elisa84> ok fatto
<elisa84> la cosa assurda ke ho fatto solo degli aggiornamenti ke il sistema mi ha chiesto
<Odo> sempre bloccato il terminale?
<elisa84> no no ho chiuso
<drum> mi dite qualcosa ?
<hi5> drum non credo
<hi5> installa il modeswitch come scritto nel sito
<hi5> o cerca qualche guida
<hi5> poi metti il mobile connectr
<hi5> connect
<elisa84> cosa faccio ora
<Odo> asp
<drum> ora dico come faccio a scaricare tutto se li non ho internet ?
<hi5> quello non lo so..senza internet non farai nulla
<hi5> avrai un pc in rete almeno no?
<drum> altro problema...! no quello che sto usando ha un'altra sua chiavetta
<drum> per conto proprio
<hi5> vedi tu..comunque li devi scaricare in qualche modo
<Odo> allora
<Odo> elisa84, sudo apt-get install -f
<Odo> elisa84, rifallo ancora vediamo se si pianta sempre con emesene o altro
<elisa84> mi dice di nuovo ke la irsorsa è occupata
<OverMe> drum, li scarichi da un altro pc e poi li metti sull'altro
<drum> ok li metto in una chiavetta di memoria, ma poi come li installo ?
<glpiana> drum, se sono pacchetti deb basta che ci clicchi sopra due volte, ma prima copiali sul disco rigido del pc
<Odo> elisa84, sudo kill -9 2200
<Odo> e non ridare il comando apt-get-install -f
<elisa84> ok fatto
<drum> che vuol dire deb ? scusa ma è la prima volta
<drum> e si collocano sa doli ?
<glpiana> drum, comincia a scaricare  i file e vedi che desinenza hanno. poi quando sai cosa hai di fronte chiedi
<drum> ok , per il momento grazie
<glpiana> drum, scusa una domanda: hai comprato un pc senza sistema operativo e ci installi ubutu senza averlo mai visto?
<glpiana> e magari sto pc va usato per lavoro?
<drum> si, ho provato qualche volta a casa di amici ed è fantastico voglio imparare.
<drum> no. lo uso qua  csa
<glpiana> drum, e per imparare stai cercando la strada più complessa a quanto vedo
<drum> è inutile secondo me comprare magari il 7 se poi non lo voglio usare
<Odo> elisa84, scusa
<Odo> elisa84, allora cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<glpiana> drum, certo, condivido, ma configurare ubuntu senza esperienza e senza rete è un delirio
<elisa84> ok
<Odo> non dare comandi di testa tua
<elisa84> ooooook
<Odo>  sudo rm -v linux-image-2.6.35-23*
<Odo> e poi
<drum> veramente ??
<hi5> deb è un tipo di pacchetti, come rpm
<elisa84> rm: impossibile rimuovere `linux-image-2.6.35-23*': Nessun file o directory
<Odo> sudo rm -v emesene*
<Odo> elisa84, poi se mi confermi che ha rimosso un po' di roba
<hi5> elisa84: se non hai troppi dati fai prima a salvarti la /home da qualche parte e reinstallare da 0
<Odo> dai un sudo apt-get cache clean
<glpiana> drum, avessi una chiavetta che infili e viene riconosciuta, ok. avresti la connessione e potresti in fretta risolvere i problemi. ma senza connessione davvero è complesso
<Odo> elisa84, e dammi conferma che hai dato tutto quello che ti ho scritto
<elisa84> ma il bello è ke nn ho installato emesene
<hi5> .
<elisa84> dice ke nn esistono i file
<elisa84> ora faccio clean
<Odo> bel pasticcio
<Odo> si dai il clean
<hi5> reinstalla..risparmi tempo e mal di testa
<elisa84> E: Operazione cache non valida
<glpiana> drum, comunque tu al momento hai acceso l'altro pc, quello con ubuntu?
<glpiana> hi5, per cortesia non disturbare Odo che sta dando supporto a elisa84
<hi5> era un consiglio spassionato
<glpiana> hi5, si era capito, non c'è bisogno di ripeterlo
<Odo> elisa84, scusa ho pisciato il comando
<Odo> elisa84, sudo apt-get clean
<hi5> ho detto solod due cose, non disturbo nessuno ne voglio farlo
<drum> io mi ricordo che il primo win uscito quello prima del 95 non mi ricordo il nome dovevea essere un mostro, bhè ce l'abbiamo fatta dai...
<elisa84> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory di scaricamento
<glpiana> drum, puoi rispondere alla domanda che ti ho fatto?
<Odo> hi5, si stiamo facendo un tentativo estremo se non si risolve prendera' direzioen verso il tuo consiglio spassionato
<hi5> ho capito
<drum> o si susa , per il momento no sono da un amico
<drum> sto usando il suo pc
<Odo> elisa84, vediamo se capiamo chi tiene la risorsa dai: sudo lsof  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Odo> elisa84, vediamo se capiamo chi tiene la risorsa dai: sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Odo> elisa84, la seconda
<elisa84> sempre nella cartella info
<glpiana> drum, allora segnati cosa fare la prima volta che accendi il pc. inserisci la chiavetta della vodafone e apri un terminale, dopodichè digita: lsusb
<glpiana> drum, quello che interessa è tutta la riga relativa alla chiavetta, per saperne l'esatto modello
<glpiana> drum, su questa base poi si può lavorare
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553113/
<glpiana> drum, ma c'è un'altra opzione: se il tuo amico ha internet, porta da lui il pc, attaccalo col cavo ethernet e le cose saranno sicuramente più facili
<hi5> mi ha già detto il modello della key e gli ho dato il link per scaricarsi i sw
<glpiana> hi5, non mi interessa il modello, voglio la riga di lsusb che contiene l'id del pezzo. se hai questa informazione, per cortesia passamela. altra cosa: come avrai sicuramente letto nel regolamento del canale, non si postano link a guide che non siano quelle ufficiali
<Odo> elisa84, ma ascolta il comando apt-get clean lo ha eseguito o ti ha detto subito risorsa occupata
<stradade> ragazzi non so perche non mi funziona /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<elisa84> eh no risorsa occupata
<elisa84> asp riprovo
<drum> quindi mi dici che non i sarà bisogno di un router ?
<hi5> vodafone (immagino huawey) 3565
<hi5> mica gli ho passato un warez
<elisa84> niente occupata
<glpiana> drum, e perchè giungi a questa conclusione? il cavo ethernet se non hai il router a cosa lo colleghi?
<Odo> elisa84, si dai kill -9 8654
<glpiana> hi5, vodafone (immagino huawey) 3565  <---- non è l'informazione richiesta
<elisa84> adesso lo ha fatto
<glpiana> hi5, per quanto riguarda il link che hai postato, anche se non è warez la regola qui è quella, che tu la condivida o meno
<hi5> è il modello, che altro ti serve? ci metterà il driver no?
<drum> hai ragione !
<Odo> elisa84, hai fatto il clean?
<elisa84> rifaccio sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock?
<Odo> no
<elisa84> si si
<glpiana> hi5, piantala per favore
<Odo> ok ora dai sudo apt-get update
<hi5> allora spiega l'info che ti serve, non mi pare che drum l'abbia scritta
<hi5> e non te la prendere  tanto per nulla
<glpiana> hi5, l'informazione che mi serve è quella che ho richiesto sopra a drum
<drum> adesso ti scrivo tutto ciò che è scritto sulla chivetta
<glpiana> hi5, a me pare che tu non segua le discussioni, intervenga a sproposito e abbia lacune al riguardo di alcuni argomenti. ti chiedo perciò di attenerti a quanto ti viene richiesto
<glpiana> drum, non mi interessa quello che c'è scritto SULLA chiavetta
<elisa84> ok l'ho dato
<glpiana> drum, voglio l'output di un comando. se hai con te la chiavetta e il tuo amico ha ubuntu, infilala e digita in un terminale: lsusb
<elisa84> sta processando...
<elisa84> si è fermato a
<elisa84> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<hi5> interventi a sproposito? ma è tuo il chan?
<glpiana> !irc | hi5 ultimo avviso
<ubot-it> hi5 ultimo avviso: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<OverMe> eccoci all'acqua
<Odo> elisa84, ma mica mi apri synaptic mentre stiamo facendo ste robe no eh?
<elisa84> no noo
<drum> allora devo infilare la chiavetta  nel pc e dal terminale scrivo quello che mi hai detto e poi ti riferisco ok ?
<Odo> elisa84, sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<glpiana> drum, sì, esatto. copi tutto quanto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | drum
<ubot-it> drum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa84> lo stesso di prima WARNING...
<Odo> elisa84, vedere please
<drum> ok vado a farlo vi trovo più tardi ?
<hi5> posto da anni in tutti forum/canali e so bene quali sono le regole
<bobbybong> ciao
<drum> su ragazzi non vi arrabbiate...?
<elisa84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553119/
<drum> siamo qui per un mondo migliore no ?
<glpiana> !chat | drum
<ubot-it> drum: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> elisa84, ok sudo kill -9 8668
<elisa84> e rifaccio quello di prima?
<Odo> elisa84, si: sudo apt-get updare
<Odo> e che palle
<Odo> update
<glpiana> lol
<Odo> glpiana, sta tastiera ha le lettere invertite :D
<glpiana> ghghghgh
<drum> ci leggiamo più tardi
<glpiana> drum, ok
<elisa84> niente sempre quella caspita di lick
<elisa84> opputata
<bobbybong> ho un problema ho installato ubuntu sul pc di un mio amico non so cosa abbia fatto ma adesso le risorse gli è le vuole aprire vlc
<elisa84> occupata
<glpiana> bobbybong, apri la directory home o qualsiasi altra con nautilus
<bobbybong> gli ho messo una cartella sul desktop con la home e li si apre nautilus
<glpiana> bobbybong, clicca col destro su una cartella e scegli proprietà
<Odo> elisa84, sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Odo> elisa84, fai vedere e poi dopo il kill stavotla voglio vedere cosa ti dice
<glpiana> bobbybong, no scusa, non cliccare su proprietà, clicca su "apri con altra applicazione"
<elisa84> sempre lo stesso output
<elisa84> ke ti ho postato prima
<elisa84> dp il kill
<elisa84> nn esce niente
<glpiana> bobbybong, dovresti vedere "apri cartella" tra le voci elencate
<elisa84> mi ripropono un atro input
<bobbybong> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> bobbybong, ricorda di mettere la spunta su "ricorda etcetc"
<Odo> elisa84, non ho capito, cioe'?
<elisa84> nn compare nulla
<elisa84> e mi ripropone la riga di comando
<Odo> elisa84, mi devo spostare un attimo scusa
<elisa84> ok
<x64VM> buona giornata a tutti
<x64VM> googlasti male allora..sito ufficiale-> ultima versione -> 10.10
<x64VM> K99Brain: come filesystem da scegliere, anche per un futuro raid fisico, che metto?
<K99Brain> x64VM, è indifferente, se hai un controller raid fisico allora è completamente trasparente al sistema operativo
<x64VM> si ma quale dà le migliori prestazioni?
<x64VM> o i minori problemi
<K99Brain> x64VM, ext4 è molto performante
<K99Brain> e non da problemi
<x64VM> ext4 "liscio"
<x64VM> ?
<K99Brain> ce ne sono altri?
<x64VM> boh credevo..forse sbaglio
<x64VM> quindi xfs, reiserfs non valgono la pena?
<nex_necis> a me reiserfs non è dispiaciuto,però se non erro è abbandonato
<K99Brain> x64VM, non dico che non valgono, ma ubuntu usa ext4 di default non c'è motivo di cambiare
<x64VM> chiedevo se qualcuno aveva provato altri FS meno "famosi"
<attempt_> letta estesa prova comparativa. risultato? ext4, ext3, fat32, seguono gli altri....
<x64VM> si letto anche io
<x64VM> annihilates the competitors - specie per file grandi
<x64VM> vedo xfs secondo e reiserfs terzo cmq
<attempt_> complessivamente degli attuali e' il migliore. ext3 gli sta' avanti su poche cose.
<x64VM> su phoroniz
<x64VM> phoronix
<attempt_> qui siamo ot. comunque non penso tu debba fare un server raid che gestisce enormi quantita' di file grandi.
<x64VM> direi di no
<jester-> attempt_: va che è sempre lo stesso
<attempt_> :)
<jester-> prego ignorare, mi spiacerebbe mettere il canale in +q
<e-DIO-t> o cazzo
<nuccio50> qualcuno sa come entrare su over 40
<jester-> nuccio50: ???
<nuccio50> grazie cmq
<jester-> cos'è over 40
<misterblu> glpiana:  jester ciao e rieccomi di ritorno
<jester-> misterblu: tutti a pranz
<jester-> sto giusto andando
<misterblu> ok jester-  a dopo ps in parte ho risolto i prob di ieri
<misterblu> ciao
<acaroscalciante> ciao, non riesco a intallare ubuntu, ho win7 e ho usato wubi, al termine dell'installazione, riavvio ma mi dice che non riesce a caricare il kernel
<acaroscalciante> ho un notebook hp
<acaroscalciante> forse dipende da qualche impostazione del bios?
<DvD99> Salve a tutti, avrei un pc abbastanza vecchiotto (2005) e vorrei mettere ubuntu come principale sistema operativo (ora ho XP) come faccio?
<bobbybong> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<DvD99> Posso anche usare una chiavetta usb al posto del cd?
<polis> ciaooo
<DvD99> ...sarebbe la sezione tecnica per il supporto
<bobbybong> DvD99, se il bios del pc lo permette
<polis> ihih
<DvD99> fino ad ora ho sempre usato wubi :P
<polis> bobbybong: risolto
<polis> poi
<bobbybong> ?
<DvD99> comunque dovrei modificare l'ordine dell'avvio dal bios vero?
<polis> si smontato
<polis> e tolta la batteriatampone
<polis> e resettato il cmos
<acaroscalciante> ciao ragazzi, scusate, non riesco a intallare ubuntu, ho win7 e ho usato wubi, al termine dell'installazione, riavvio ma mi dice che non riesce a caricare il kernel
<DvD99> che versione di win?
<bobbybong> mai usato wubi
<acaroscalciante> win7
<DvD99> starter,home,pro?
<acaroscalciante> ultimate
<DvD99> allora:
<DvD99> prova a disinstallare da programmi e funzionalità
<acaroscalciante> si
<DvD99> poi reinstalla
<DvD99> e fai l'installazione di ubu
<DvD99> bobbybong, che prog. mi consigli per preparare la chiavetta?
<acaroscalciante> ok ci riprovo, grazie, se non ci sentiamo vuol dire che ho risolto :-)
<DvD99> ok
<DvD99> ciao!
<bobbybong> quello che c'è in ubuntu va benissimo
<polis> come faccio ad evitARE IN TUHNDERBIRD TUTTA LA OSTA INUTILE
<polis> miarrivano email senza aver dato
<polis> il mio conattto
<polis> contatto
<DvD99> un secondo che vado in lucid lynx
<renzo> ciao vi scrivo da ubuntu 10.10 live non riesco ad installarlo con il cd sull'harddiskesistono modi alternativi?
<bobbybong> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<renzo> ciao vi scrivo da ubuntu 10.10 live non riesco ad installarlo con il cd sull'harddisk esistono modi alternativi?
<DvD99> rieccomi, ma gli hp permettono di accedere al bios?
<go^> certo -.-
<Shin3> renzo, gia ti ha risposto
<changer> salve a tutti! qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a cambiare il channel della mia scheda wirless?=
<renzo> shin3 qual'è la risposta quella di ubot-it?
<Shin3> e gia
<nex_necis> changer: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1" con wlan0 come interfaccia wireless e 1 come canale
<renzo> ma non posso far nessun cd con la live inserita...ho solo questo pc e non c'è nessun sistema operativo sopra...:(
<changer> grazie perfetto nex:_necis
<changer> _D
<changer> nex posso farti un'altra domanda
<nex_necis> falla pure in canale, chi può risponde
<changer> c'è un altro modo per crackare una kiave wpa oltre a quello bruto con il controllo su dizionari di parole?
<OverMe> changer, qui non si da supporto per queste cose
<massimo18> changer: niente cose illegali
<massimo18> ecco
<changer> sto facendo una prova sul mio router
<changer> niente di illegale
<changer> sto solo testando
<nex_necis> lol
<OverMe> ma certamente
<changer> :D
<massimo18> si si dicono tutti così
<OverMe> tutti quanti dicon'accussì
<go^> lolle
<nex_necis> changer: cerca su google "crackare rete wpa"
<renzo> ma esiste ubuntu 10.10 in pacchetto deb?
<changer> grazie uguale raga
 * massimo18 prende nota ell'ip di changer e lo passa alla postale
<changer> hahaahah
<changer> _D
<massimo18> ridi ridi
<changer> si rido visto il fatto che stai prendendo un abbaglio
<go^> postale = massa di babbi
<nex_necis> postale= spero abbiano di meglio da fare
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> nex_necis, *avrebbero.
<changer> ok ora scappo :D
<changer> ciao a tutti
<renzo> dai cosa posso fare?
<massimo18> renzo: se sei dalla live basta che installi dalla medesima
<renzo> massimo ma dopo che scelgo la lingua mi esce ??? ??? ??? ??? :(
<massimo18> renzo: se hai la live che non funziona è un altro discorso
<renzo> mi puoi aiutare passo passo per verificare se è problema di hard disk? cosa posso fare? son piuttosto imbranato..
<renzo> su un altro pc ha funzionato benissimo....:( :(
<massimo18> renzo: con la stessa live?
<renzo> si si solo che l'ho usata ieri da un mio amico...
<massimo18> renzo non so che dirti
<renzo> che cosa posso fare per controllare l'hard disk? chiedo a tutti
<polis> GSmartcontrol
<polis> renzo:
<renzo> polis scusami ma devo installarlo? son imbranato ripeto
<acaroscalciante> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 10.10
<acaroscalciante> in pratica lo installo con wubi, come fosse un normale software
<acaroscalciante> poi riavvio e mi dice: NO WUBILDR
<acaroscalciante> e poi couldn't read file e you need to load kernel first
<acaroscalciante> poi mi dice: FAILED TO BOOT DEFAULT AND FALLBACK ENTRIES
<acaroscalciante> ho win7 ultimate
<misterblu2> glpiana
<glpiana> misterblu2, we
<misterblu2> allora se ti va potremmo riprovare ...
<misterblu2> hehehhe
<misterblu2> la storia infinita
<glpiana> misterblu2, ho letto prima che la cosa non aveva funzionato, avevo chiesto di rivedere xorg.conf ma poi son stato via. me lo puoi postare su pastebin?
<misterblu2> glpiana: scusa mi ridai il comando
<glpiana> misterblu2, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<misterblu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553155/
<glpiana> misterblu, vedo che non avevi modificato proprio nulla
<glpiana> sarà mica questo il motivo per cui non è cambiato niente? :D
<misterblu> no ho fatto tutto e ho salvato
<misterblu> giuro
<misterblu> !!!!!!
<glpiana> misterblu, no no te lo assicuro, altrimenti ci sarebbero le modifiche, non trovi?
<misterblu> xp
<misterblu> concordo
<glpiana> misterblu, ci riproviamo?
<misterblu> certo
<misterblu> scusa
<misterblu> riscusa
<glpiana> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<glpiana> <glpiana> misterblu2, guarda l'utlima parte. ho fatto delle modifiche. ho commentato due righe e ne ho aggiunta una http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553082/
<glpiana> <glpiana> misterblu2, edita il file con: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e modificalo allo stesso modo, poi riavvia e vedi se ti tiene la configurazione
<glpiana> misterblu, ma prima di riavviare sta volta, dopo aver salvato il file, ridai cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e mi fai vedere che hai fatto, ok?
<misterblu> ok
<misterblu> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ube ho combinatountu.com/553160/ in realttà era fatto in parte ma sbagliato chissà ch
<misterblu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553160/
<glpiana> misterblu, come lo avevo scritto io modes? maiuscolo o minuscolo?
<misterblu> glpiana:  minuscolo
<glpiana> misterblu, no no caro, controlla bene
<misterblu> gl copio e incollo
<glpiana> non dire le bugie :P
<misterblu> glpiana:  in minuscolo ho copiato la stringa
<glpiana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553082/ <---- misterblu e che cappero, guarda!!!!!!!!
<misterblu> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553082/
<glpiana> misterblu, e ti sembra minuscolo?
<glpiana> Modes   "1920x1080"  <--- e minuscolo modes?
<glpiana> *è
<renzo> chi fa pompini?3420433393
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> OverMe, hai segnato il numero?
<glpiana> hihihihihhihi
<misterblu> glpiana:  fangala quando ho torto hai ragione
<OverMe> glpiana, eccerto
<glpiana> misterblu, correggi quella riga e poi...
<glpiana> misterblu, e pooi salva il file e prova a riavviare
<glpiana> *poi
<glpiana> misterblu, anzi aspetta a riavviare
<massimo18> O_O
<misterblu> glpiana: non infierire ora è maiuscolo
<misterblu> glpiana: riavvio o aspetto
<glpiana> misterblu, volevo controllare un'altra cosa
<misterblu> glpiana:  son qui
<misterblu> dimmi
<glpiana> misterblu, no, per ora nulla dia, riavvia e torna e vediamo
<misterblu2> glpiana:  nada
<glpiana> misterblu2, in un terminale dai locate nvidia | grep home
<misterblu2> glpiana:  anche con Mode maiuscolo (hehehheeh)
<glpiana> misterblu2, se uscisse qualcosa, metti su pastebin
<phaeenator> AUGH!
<misterblu2_> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553161/
<glpiana> misterblu2_, proviamo: mv .nvidia-settings-rc .nvidia-settings-rc_old
<glpiana> misterblu2_,  e poi mi controlli con un cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf che il file sia come lo vogliamo noi
<misterblu2_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553162/
<glpiana> misterblu2_, ok, riprova a riavviare
<misterblu2_> glpiana: ok faccio
<misterblu> glpiana:  nada
<glpiana> misterblu, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log               tutto su pastebin. se non riesci a prenderlo per intero, vai su sistema amministrazione visualizzatore  file di registro
<misterblu> glpiana:  se ti servisse quando vado a rimettere la ris corretta mi dice " .. le estensioni del driver corrente non ... vuoi utilizzare il driver proprietario? si no dico si"
<glpiana> devi dire sì e ti apre nvidia settings, giusto?
<misterblu> glpiana:  si
<glpiana> misterblu, chiudilo e avvialo da terminale con gksu nvidia-settings
<misterblu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553169/ è lo stesso
<glpiana> misterblu, cosa è lo stesso?
<misterblu> la finestra del setting si apre allo stesso modo
<glpiana> misterblu, ah sì, ma con permessi diversi. è che non capivo cosa centrasse con il log di xorg
<misterblu> hai visto l'ultimo paste in fondo ci sono due righe.... una con 800x600, magari è quello
<glpiana> misterblu, eh, è quello sì. lui imposta a 800x660 e tu dopo hai impostato alla risoluzione che volevi
<legnano> ciao a tutti....
<misterblu> glpiana:  ma come eliminiamo la riga
<legnano> domanda forse stupida
<glpiana> misterblu, ma che riga vuoi eliminare?
<legnano> os ubuntu con vobx per windoz
<glpiana> legnano, non si capisce se ubuntu è host o guest
<legnano> posso installare direttamente da una iso di win o devo masterizzare un cd prima?
<glpiana> legnano, puoi usare la iso
<legnano> ubuntu e' il sistema operativo di base
<misterblu> quella con 800x600 non sarà che non carica il config e quindi va con il default
<glpiana> misterblu, non possiamo eliminare una riga da un log :)
<misterblu> glpiana:  ok ma intendevo fare in modo che non  ci sia più nel log
<Dino_B> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> misterblu, facciamo un'altra prova: chiudi nvidia settings se è aperto
<Dino_B> ho un problema con le diapositive dello sfondodel mio ubuntu 10.10
<misterblu> glpiana: chiuso
<legnano> glpiana: grazie mill
<glpiana> misterblu, poi nel temrinale scrivi: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<legnano> mille
<Crocco> Ciao ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 ed ho il primo problema dovrei aumentare il tempo di boot all'avvio del pc qualcuno può spiegarmi come fare?
<glpiana> misterblu, poi riavvia
<glpiana> legnano, :)
<glpiana> Crocco, a quale pro?
<Dino_B> crocco installa startupmanager
<legnano> glpiana: ultima domanda
<Crocco> perchè windows è utilizzato da mia madre
<Crocco> e va in tilt
<Crocco> con 10 secondi
<Crocco> a disposizione
<Crocco> è abituata ad accedere ed andarsene
<legnano> per eliminare la versione precedente di windoz basta cancellare la VM o devo fare altro?
<Dino_B> crocco installa startupmanager è la gui per gestire il grub2
<glpiana> Crocco, ma tu intendi il tempo a disposizione per scegliere il sistema operativo?
<Crocco> ok lo prendo da ubuntu software center?
<Crocco> si si
<Crocco> il tempo a disposizione
<Dino_B> yeah
<Dino_B> fai tutto con il sw
<glpiana> Crocco, allora apri un temrinale e scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<misterblu> glpiana:  sono in 800x600
<glpiana> misterblu, dammi 15 minuti per cortesia
<glpiana> Crocco, vedi la riga GRUB_TIMEOUT=qualcosa ?
<Crocco> si si
<Crocco> e c'è scritto
<Crocco> 10
<jester-> misterblu: fa vedere xorg.conf va
<glpiana> Crocco, lì imposti i secondi
<Crocco> sono i secondo giusto?
<Crocco> ok ok grazie mille
<Dino_B> qualcuno sa dirmi come caricare il file xml per le diapositive dello sfondo ???
<glpiana> Crocco, se c'è un # davanti invece non legge la riga
<glpiana> caffè
<Crocco> è commentato?
<Crocco> penso di esserci riuscito
<jester-> Crocco: si chiama coommento appunto perché diventa una riga di testo e di commento
<misterblu> jester-:  e glpiana  non è che non riconosce il video non la scheda e quindi fa sto casino?
<jester-> misterblu: fa vedere il file
<Crocco> ma dove posso reperire una buona guida per imparare i comandi da utilizzare? senza rompervi le scatole per ogni cosa?
<jester-> misterblu: premessa: hai usato il driver .run nvidia?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<legnano> per eliminare la versione precedente di windoz basta cancellare la VM o devo fare altro?
<jester-> !documentazione | Crocco
<ubot-it> Crocco: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<jester-> !comandi | Crocco
<ubot-it> Crocco: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Dino_B> <legnano> cosa intendi?
<nicotano> Crocco, scarica
<nicotano> linux facile di daniele medri http://linuxfacile.medri.org/download/linuxfacile_5.0-1.pdf
<nicotano> introduzione a linux da http://www.codex.altervista.org/introlinux.html
<FloodBotIt1> nicotano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Crocco> ubot-it e glpiana grazie provo a riavviare per vedere se funziona ...a dopo
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dino_B> help...
<Dino_B> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Dino_B> :)
<misterblu> jester-: si ho scaricato il driver dal sito quello presente sul pc mandava in crash il sistema all'avvio
<misterblu> jester-:  il file xorg.conf in etc/default è vuoto
<misterblu> nada de nada
<jester-> misterblu: lo hai disinstallato poi il driver o gli hai messo in guoppa quello da repo
<jester-> misterblu: sta in /etc/X11 tale file
<misterblu> inguoppa
<misterblu> jester-: ???
<misterblu> aaaaaa
<jester-> misterblu: ecco svelato l'arcano, va rimosso, hai ancora il .run?
<misterblu> ora ho capito
<misterblu> jester-:  scrivo sudo gedit etc/x11/xorg.conf  e vedo un file vuoto
<jester-> misterblu: X maiuscolo
<misterblu> sempre un file vuoto
<jester-> misterblu: X11 con x maiscolo?
<nicotano>  >>>>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> misterblu: se è vuoto = nuncesta
<misterblu> jester-: ok allora nada
<jester-> misterblu: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> cosa risponde
<misterblu> abbiamo rinominato il file con glpiana e quindi è plausibile
<jester-> misterblu: vacci con nautilus apri e fa vedere il rinominato
<misterblu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553187/
<jester-> misterblu: controlla bene che dovrebbe esserci xorg.conf visto che il driver è caricato
<misterblu> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553189/
<jester-> misterblu: che video hai
<misterblu> jester-:  un display della vaio
<jester-> il file non è quello di serie ma va bene, manca eventualemnte una subsession per la risoluzione
<glpiana> jester-, gliel'ho fatto rinominare in xorg.conf_vecchio
<jester-> misterblu: lcd o crt il video
<misterblu> lcd è un portatile credo a led ma...
<Capitolino78> ciao
<Capitolino78> c'è qualcuno?
<Capitolino78> mi servirebbe un aiuto con ubuntu
<misterblu> jester-:  per quanto riguarda il contenuto della dir X11 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553190/
<glpiana> !aiuto | Capitolino78
<ubot-it> Capitolino78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> misterblu: allora famo un po di pulizia, hai ancora il .run?
<Capitolino78> ho appena installato ubuntu, sono rimasto contentissimo fino al momento di far riconoscere i driver della mia stampante
<misterblu> jester-:  si in SCARICATI
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<glpiana> Capitolino78, che stampante è?
<Capitolino78> è diverso da win e non so come fare...
<Capitolino78> i driver ce li ho
<Capitolino78> è una brother
<Capitolino78> ma non so istallarli
<glpiana> ah la brother. si, avrà fatto una osla stampnate immagino
<Capitolino78> brother dcp-145c
<Capitolino78> glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> misterblu: allora copiatelo in home e poi, come quando lo hai installato, sudo service gdm stop, ti trovi in shell, quindi: sudo NVidiasticass.run --uninstall poi suodo service gdm start, torni che famo il resto
<glpiana> Capitolino78, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=370052.0
<glpiana> Capitolino78, se poi hai bisogno chiedi
<jester-> misterblu: sudo ./Nvidiasticass.run --uninstall
<jester-> o sh
<Capitolino78> il problema è che non so usare ubuntu
<Capitolino78> quindi se ad esmpio mi dice apri sypnatic io non so nemmeno dove si apre
<glpiana> !synaptic | Capitolino78
<ubot-it> Capitolino78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Capitolino78> avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi dica come fare passo passo
<nicotano> Capitolino78, dai uno sguardo alle voci dei menu
<Capitolino78> ok
<jester-> chissa perché in linux i menu non se li caga nessuno
<misterblu2> jester-:  o sh cosa scusa l'ignoranza
<jester-> misterblu2: se ./ non va usi sh file.run
<misterblu2> jester-:  Nvidiasticass.run ???
<jester-> misterblu2: naturalmente il nove esatto del file ./NV batti tab che te lo completa
<jester-> il nome*
<misterblu2> ovvero NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.29.run
<Barracuda945> salve a tutti,ho un problema a installare ubuntu sul netbook un asus eeeepc 4g,praticamente prima della schermata per formattare mi espelle il disco,sul net,è installato una versione obsoleta di Linux,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> misterblu2: quello che è
<misterblu2> ho scritto sticass
<jester-> Barracuda945: un eeesp con cdrom?
<jester-> eeepc*
<Barracuda945> ho un unità esterna
<jester-> misterblu2: ci sei o ci fai
<Barracuda945> ho settato il bios per avvio da cd rom
<jester-> Barracuda945: usare la usb?
<Barracuda945> nn ho ancora provato
<frazar0> barracuda945 perchè non usare una chiavetta usb
<frazar0> è meglio
<Barracuda945> ok grazie provo
<frazar0> e non sprechi cd
<jester-> Barracuda945: sai come farla?
<Barracuda945> hai il link pr scaricare la versione da flash?
<jester-> è pure il doppio veloce a installare
<frazar0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Barracuda945> grazie tante
<frazar0> figurati...
<nicotano> Barracuda945, la stessa iso che usi per cd fai una chiavetta con unetbootin
<jester-> Barracuda945: qui c'è anche per winzoz http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pompa_> buonasera
<jester-> sera pompa_
<pompa_> ho appena comprato un notebook compaq presario e installato fresco fresco maverick. Tutto funziona a dovere tranne i tasti funzione, che incasinati mi impediscono di usare le scorciatoie alt+f*
<pompa_> infatti in corrispondenza di f2 c'è il tasto fn della luminosità, e premendo alt+f2 invece di aprirsi il lanciatore mi diminuisce la luminosità
<pompa_> è piuttosto seccante e non ho trovato una soluzione usabile cercandola (nonostante sono sicuro ci sia, al limite andando a smanettare con xmodmap)
<pompa_> tra l'altro pensavo di verificare l'output dei tasti alt e fn ma non ricordo il comando... any suggestions?
<jester-> pompa_: provato a cercare sul forum per nome pc?
<jester-> pompa_: xev è il comando
<pompa_> si, ho cercato ma nessun risultato
<Matt_91> 'sera a tutti: ho installato ubuntu server 10.10, la ftp attraverso internet non mi funge, da rete locale lan si da internet no, porte 21 e 20 aperte
<jester-> pompa_: modello?
<misterblu2> jester nella home ho due file .run
<pompa_> jester-:  ok, xev non mi da nessun output per il tasto fn
<pompa_> jester-: compaq presario cq56-110sl
<jester-> misterblu2: se non ti ricordi quale hai usato fallo con entrambi
<misterblu2> glpiana:
<Odo> Matt_91, non e' che teletu sia nattata?
<glpiana> misterblu2, che c'è?
<Matt_91> Odo: allora ti spiego meglio, se tu ti connetti al mio server funziona, e se crei una cartella funziona, il problema è quando si vuole elencare i file come ad esempio con: ls
<Matt_91> Odo:  se vuoi di to le credenziali per provare
<misterblu2> jester
<Matt_91> così vedi la cavolata
<Odo> Matt_91, allora e' un problema di configurazione non di porte scusa
<pompa_> jester-: ed in effetti dal layout tastiera che posso vedere in preferenze alla pressione del tasto fisico non corrisponde nessuna illuminazione nella "tastiera virtuale"
<Odo> Matt_91, cosa stai usando per il server ftp?
<Matt_91> Odo: chi ha detto che è colpa delle porte?
<Matt_91> Odo: vsftpd
<misterblu2> allora jester dice di disintallare i driver e poi reinstallare
<Odo> Matt_91, be se dici porta 20  e 21 aperte, saro' andato io oltre a capire che era un problema di porte
<misterblu2> ma con la procedura non riesco
<Matt_91> Odo: no è perchè avendo chiesto MOLTE volte qui mi è sempre stato risposto di aprire le porte 21 e 20 quidi per non farmelo ripetere... :D
<Odo> Matt_91, non c'entrano le porte
<Odo> Matt_91, incolla vsftpd.conf in paste
<Matt_91> Odo: io sono al mio primo server LAMP + ftp quindi non so cosa possa essere
<Matt_91> ok Odo
<Odo> se non e' troppo spinoso farlo
<jester-> pompa_: vedi un po qui http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-739052.html
<Matt_91> Odo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553199/
<misterblu2> jester-:  mi da file non trovato
<piuccio> Ho provato varie volte a masterizzare l'immagine di ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386, ma niente da fare, diversi cd bruciati. Cosa fare?
<jester-> misterblu2: li hai copiati nella home? devi essere con la shell nello stesso posto
<jester-> misterblu2: dai cd Scaricati  poi ls per vedere cosa c'è dentro
<Odo> Matt_91, spetta eh che mi divido con la cfg e il lavoro
<Matt_91> Odo: tranquillo non ho fretta
<pompa_> jester-:  ho leggiucchiato il link che mi hai passato, ma non mi pare risolva il mio problema. Quello che dovrei fare (almeno credo) è trovare il modo per far riconoscere a maverick il tasto fn, ottenere il keycode o quel che sia, e poi assegnare la funzione che or È SU ALT AD FN, E TOGLIERLA DA ALT
<pompa_> jester-: scusa il caps, ma questo compaq di m***a ha il tasto esattamente dove dovrebbe stare la "a"
<jester-> pompa_: sicuro che xev non lo rilevi?
<pompa_> jester-: se premo solo quello non da output, se lo premo in combinazione con f2 mi da ^[OQ
<jester-> pompa_: non so che dirti se xev non lo vede
<pompa_> jester-: che non diminuisce la luminosità, a differenza della pressione del solo tasto f2
<jester-> pompa_: il codice cambia se premuto con altro Fx?
<pompa_> jester-: ergo evidentemente qualche input viene rilevato. Si, i codici sono diversi
<jester-> pompa_: allora prova ad usare quelli
<jester-> pompa_: sarebbe pure logico
<jester-> è il tasto Fx che determina
<Odo> Matt_91,
<Matt_91> si Odo
<Odo> Matt_91, scusa cosa non riesci a fare?
<pompa_> jester-: da f2 a f9 ^[OQ^[OR^[OS^[[15~^[[17~^[[18~^[[19~^[[20~
<Matt_91> Odo: a vedere i file sul server
<pompa_> jester-: ma come li uso?
<Matt_91> (da internet)
<misterblu2> il sistema ha installato un altra versione scaricata dai reository
<Odo> Matt_91, ma il comando ls funziona?
<Odo> Matt_91, qualcosa non mi e' chiaro...
<misterblu2> jester-: che non centra con quella da me scaricata
<pompa_> jester-: calcola che se premo solo f1 non si apre nessun help, quindi evidentemente il problema è di layout più che di un singolo tasto
<Matt_91> Odo: ora non mi ricordo esattamente cosa dice, però da errore sia in attivo che in passivo
<Matt_91> odo: poi per caco ho provato un mkdir blabla e me l'ha fatta
<Matt_91> Odo: non so se mi spiego
<Odo> Matt_91, allora comciamo a stabilire una cosa
<Matt_91> si Odo
<Odo> Matt_91, ubuntero e' l'utente che non ti funziona?
<jester-> pompa_: in quella pagina mi pare ci sia quale file devi modificare, ma fai sempre una copia prima
<Matt_91> Odo: no nessun utente funziona quell'utente l'ho creato apposta per voi del chan per testare
<Odo> Matt_91, be io vedo ceh crea le cartelle, e vedo i files
<Odo> puoi per favore infilare qualcosa nella cartella di ubuntero?
<Matt_91> Odo: certo
<Matt_91> ok Odo caricati
<Odo> direi che li vedo: -rw-------    1 1003     1003         4182 Jan 12 16:09 Mysql_logo.gif
<Odo> -rw-------    1 1003     1003       189066 Jan 12 16:09 Schermata.png
<Odo> -rw-------    1 1003     1003        57987 Jan 12 16:09 apache.jpg
<misterblu2> glpiana come faccio per vedere quale driver usa la scheda video
<Odo> Matt_91, quindi il server funziona
<Matt_91> Odo: o.0
<Odo> controlla i permessi delle cartelle che dici che non vanno
<jester-> misterblu2: li ha rimossi?
<Odo> ok me ne esco..
<misterblu2> no comando sconosciuto
<jester-> misterblu2: se vai per i cazzi tuoi mica si risolve
<Matt_91> Odo: ma... come mai, cioè fammi capire i comandi che dai per connetterit sono: ftp    o    ILMIOIP  USER PASS ls
<jester-> misterblu2: sudo sh NVidiaxxxxx.run --uninstall
<Matt_91> Odo: e ti elenca i file?
<misterblu2> jester-:  ti prego è 4 gg che ci provo
<jester-> misterblu2: oppure sudo  ./NVidiaxxxxx.run --uninstall
<Odo> Matt_91, io sono entrato da ftp tuoip
<Odo> poi login e pass e i comandi standard, mkdir ls pwd ecc ecc
<misterblu2> jester-:  fatto comando sconosciuto
<Matt_91> Odo: sisi ma io sia a casa di altri, che da scuola non mi fa accedere, o meglio non mi elenca i file, e nei log pare tutto apposto
<Matt_91> Odo: vabbè che dirti grazie, faccio riprovare hai soci...
<Odo> Matt_91, ti chiedo nuovamente la stessa cosa, usi l'utente ubuntero?
<jester-> misterblu2: sia con sh che con ./
<misterblu2> con sh non so cosa devo scrivere
<Odo> perche' se usi un utente diverso a cui hai dato permessi un po' diversi , e' alquanto normale che trovi una situazione diversa
<misterblu2> con ./ fatto e ...
<jester-> misterblu2: ho la vaga impressione che tu stai trollando leggi <jester-> misterblu2: sudo sh NVidiaxxxxx.run --uninstall
<Matt_91> Odo: utenti diversi con stessi permessi nelle loro home
<jester-> misterblu2: logico che la posto dell xxx ci vanno le lettere
<jester-> e numeri
<Odo> Matt_91, no e possibile amigo :D
<Matt_91> Odo: ti do un altro che a me non funziona?
<Matt_91> così facciamo la prova del 9
<Odo> Matt_91, ok vai manda privato
<Matt_91> Odo: non so che dirti, misteri della tecnologia
<Matt_91> Odo: ha visto te è vsftpd funziona :D
<Odo> Matt_91, dai funziona, meglio cosi' ;)
<pompa_> jester-: ho scoperto una cosa importante (credo). Premendo fn+f2 equivale a premere solo f2. Ne consegue che è come se fn fosse sempre premuto e premerlo lo disattiva
<Matt_91> Odo: è 10 giorni che ci provo è ti assicuro che non ho toccato nulla, e ora... funziona, ho fatto perdere anche un paio d'ore a OverMe e a damangirl .... bha!
<Matt_91> grazie Odo :)
<misterblu2> jester devo scappare urgentemente a domani
<jester-> pompa_: qundi primi e ripremi
<jester-> premi*
<misterblu2> e grazie comunque a tutti per la cortesia e la pazienzaaaaaa
<pompa_> jester-: scusami ma non ho capito.
<jester-> pompa_: se premi attiva fn se lo ripremi disattiva se ho capito bene
<pompa_> jester-: si, ma la funzion e non è attiva o disattiva in perpetuo, se premo fn il suo effetto dura fin quando premo f2, poi torna disattivo
<jester-> pompa_: ma l'effeto è giusto?
<pompa_> jester-: funziona al contrario. dovrebbe essere disattivato di default, invece è attivato di default
<jester-> pompa_: se funza sai come fare
<pompa_> jester-: comunque l'ultima volta che ho avuto un problema di tastiera al portatile vecchio riavviando si è sistemato, quindi proverò così. Poi semmai torno ad importunarti
<niubbo> salve a tutti
<niubbo> ho bisogno di aiuto se qualcuno esperto se la sente
<niubbo> grazie ancora
<niubbo> da solo non riesco proprio
<jester-> !qualcuno | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dodino> uhauha
<niubbo> ho un problema col riconoscimento della scheda video nvidia 460 go
<niubbo> il portatile è un satellite 5200-701
<niubbo> ho provato tutte le distro da 9.10 in poi
<niubbo> ma niente
<jester-> niubbo: sudo apt-get update nel terminale poi guarda in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<angelo> spuntano due collegamenti ad amarok nel sound menu come rimuoverne 1 ?
<niubbo> ho provato anche col xorg.conf
<jester-> niubbo: sudo apt-get update nel terminale poi guarda in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<niubbo> che ho trovato nel  forum
<niubbo> ma niente
<angelo> jester- mi puoi dare na mano?
<jester-> !chi | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<jester-> angelo: scrivi al domanda che altri potrebbero farlo
<angelo> ho due collegamenti di amarok nel sound menu, qua,lcuno sa come toglierne uno?!
<glpiana> angelo, pazienta un minuto
<jester-> angelo: destro sul logo ubuntu n alto a sinistra/modifica menu
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, sei su kubutnu?
<glpiana> *kubuntu
<angelo> no ubuntu
<jester-> angelo: destro sul logo ubuntu n alto a sinistra/modifica menu
<glpiana> angelo, ah allora come suggerisce jester-
<angelo> ok fatto
<angelo> e dopo?
<glpiana> angelo, poi a sinistra selezioni il menu sound e a destra visualizzi le voci in esso inserite
<glpiana> selezioni quella che vuoi levare e la togli
<angelo> ?
<angelo> forse non mi sono espresso bene
<angelo> in alto a destra c'è l'indicatore del volume
<angelo> li ci sono due voci di amarok
<jester-> angelo: destro sul logo ubuntu n alto a sinistra/modifica menu
<glpiana> angelo, e vabbè, in alto a sinistra allora, dove c'è il logo di ubuntu
<angelo> fatto
<glpiana> angelo, ah sotto il volume
<angelo> ma non capisco cosa devo selezionare :)
<angelo> si
<angelo> capito?
<angelo> ci sto uscendo pazzo
<glpiana> adesso sì, ma parlavi si sound menu
<angelo> e nn si chiama così?
<glpiana> boh
<angelo> comunque sapete niente?
<angelo> ho provato a cercare su google ma nada
<jester-> angelo: destro sul logo ubuntu n alto a sinistra/modifica menu
<jester-> cosa vedi
<glpiana> jester-, no, è un'altra cosa che sta dicendo
<angelo> una tabella dove modificò il menu
<angelo> infatti
<glpiana> jester-, quando clicca sul volume, lì elencato vede amarok 2 volte
<angelo> esatto
<jester-> glpiana: ha 2 voci della ciofeca nel menu
<glpiana> jester-, sotto il volume, non nel menu applicazioni
<angelo> ciofeca?
<jester-> aaaaah minchia è un problema grave
<angelo> jester-, sai come risolvere?
<angelo> nn è solo il fastidio del doppio collegamento e che nn funziona bene amarok
<angelo> ho provato a reinstallarlo ma nn si toglie
<angelo> un collegamento rimane
<angelo> ho pensato di reinstallare il sound menu ma nn so come si chiama il pacchetto
<ErVito> tciu is meju che uan
<ErVito> no?
<glpiana> niubbo, non in query privata
<angelo> :(
<niubbo> glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !aiuto | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> <niubbo> ho un problema col riconoscimento della scheda video nvidia 460 go <---questo?
<jester-> niubbo: hai guardato in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> <jester-> niubbo: sudo apt-get update nel terminale poi guarda in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> mezz'ora fa
<jester-> angelo: vedo che la voce ritmsticass c'è di serie
<angelo> jester-,  cioè?
<jester-> angelo: cioè c'è di default cliccando licona volume
<angelo> prima non c'era
<angelo> ne spuntava uno
<jester-> se la schisci si apre il player
<angelo> adesso c'è ne uno che nn se ne va via!
<angelo> nuuu
<angelo> amarok non è installato e nn si toglie capito?!?!?!
<jester-> angelo: uno rimane
<glpiana> angelo, ora amrok è disinstallato?
<angelo> esattamente
<angelo> e il collegamento è rimasto
<pompa_> -l  +l
<angelo> solo che se c clicco non si apre niente!
<glpiana> angelo, allora apri un terminale e digita: locate amarok
<glpiana> !paste | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pompa_> jester-: ho fatto progressi sul problema. Pare che responsabile sia un tasto bloc maiusc (o numloc non ho ancora capito) che come imput da super_l+l
<angelo> ok c provo
<angelo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553214/
<glpiana> angelo, e meno male che non è installato. dpkg -l | grep amarok
<niubbo> allora qualche volenteroso?
<angelo> glpiana, il secondo comando non riporta niente
<ErVito> niubbo: sudo apt-get update nel terminale poi guarda in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<angelo> glpiana, quindi a quanto ho capito c'è qualcosa che devo rimuovere ma cosa?!?!
<glpiana> niubbo, stai prendendo in giro? jester- ti ha dato un comando da dare già due volte
<ErVito> jester-: nonnino, ti avrà messo in ignore? XD
<glpiana> angelo, come altro hai installato amarok?
<angelo> da terminale
<niubbo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, come?
<niubbo> grazie
<angelo> ho provato a fare apt-get --purge amarok e nn fa nada
<niubbo> ma non arrabiamoci
<angelo> con il comando apt-get install amarok
<glpiana> niubbo, hai continuato a chiedere senza leggere e la meni che nessuno ti risponde quando invece la risposta ti è stata data. non ci arrabbiamo, ma ci cadono un po' i baleti
<angelo> glpiana, guarda questo past
<niubbo> scusatemi
<glpiana> angelo, in questo caso lo vedremmo ancora dal comando dpkg -l | grep amarok. invece non appare mentre i file ci sono. quindi la domanda resta: come altro hai installato amarok?
<jester-> ErVito: sembra che si diano il turno se non è sempre lo stesso affezionato cliente
<angelo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553215/
<angelo> glpiana, guarda quel post
<jester-> angelo: ls /home/tuouser/.kde/share/apps
<glpiana> angelo, in quel paste ho visto già due cose che non mi piacciono: usi l'utente root e usi repo esterni. non mi stupisce che poi le cose vadano a balle
<angelo> glpiana, ho solo fatto sudo su!
<angelo> comunque nuove soluzioni ? :(
<glpiana> <jester-> angelo: ls /home/tuouser/.kde/share/apps
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> se non leggi...
<angelo> non l'avevo visto!
<angelo> File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> angelo, avrai mica scritto tuouser?
<angelo> no
<ErVito> uff
<ErVito> bash è vostro amico
<angelo> ho messo il mio user
<ErVito> please use $HOME && $USER
<glpiana> se non è .kde sarà .kde4
<ErVito> così non sbagliamo mai ;D
<angelo> nada
<angelo> ne kde ne kde4
<glpiana> angelo, se digiti /usr/bin/amarok        nel temrinale che succede?
<angelo> ora vedo
<angelo> directory non esiste
<ErVito> xD
<angelo> com'è possibile che quando ho fatto locate amarok so spuntate quelle cose?
<glpiana> angelo, digita sudo update-db
<jester-> niubbo: la regola è: a domanda eseghi e rispondi, altrimenti te ne vai
<ErVito> trotrotrotrotrotro
<ErVito> trotrotrotrotrotro
<ErVito> trotrotrotrotrotro
<angelo> ok
<FloodBotIt1> ErVito: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<angelo> glpiana, il comando nn è trovato
<glpiana> angelo, sorry, sudo updatedb    dopo quel comando dai di nuovo locate amarok
<angelo> ok
<angelo> ora posto
<angelo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553219/
<glpiana> angelo, rm /home/angelo/.local/share/applications/kde4-amarok.desktop
<angelo> ok
<angelo> done
<glpiana> angelo, e ancora          rm /home/angelo/.local/share/applications/kde4-amarok_containers.desktop
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, poi dai killall gnome-panel
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> ragazzi ho un problemino
<angelo> assurdo
<angelo> mi dice che nn esistono quando provo ad eliminarli
<Serpico> vi posto in pastebin
<angelo> ora ci vado con sudo nautilus
<glpiana> angelo, allora chiudi la sessione di gnome e poi rientra
<glpiana> angelo, ma che sudo nautilus
<glpiana> ma che fai?
<angelo> perchè?
<angelo> termino la sessione?
<glpiana> angelo, fai vedere l'output su pastebin piuttosto
<angelo> ok
<Serpico> ragazzi ho questo problema nella compilazione http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553220/
<glpiana> Serpico, non c'è supporto alla compilazione
<glpiana> Serpico, almeno non qui, prova su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Serpico> glpiana: ok sorry
<jester-> Serpico: vai sul sito di peace- c
<angelo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553221/
<angelo> assurdo *.*
<max_xxv> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno conosce l'esistenza di una utility web ( meglio se come plugin di webmin ) per monitorare graficamente l'utilizzo della banda sulle schede rete di un server ( fileserver ) e magari avere statistiche dettagliate utente per utente?
<angelo> mi prende in giro
<glpiana> angelo, ls .local/share/applications
<angelo> ok
<angelo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553226/
<glpiana> angelo, rm .local/share/applications/kde4-amarok_containers.desktop
<angelo> ok
<angelo> fatto
<glpiana> !chat | max_xxv
<ubot-it> max_xxv: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angelo> se faccio locate amarok rispuntano *.*
<glpiana> angelo, ora chiudi la sessione e rientra
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, normale
<angelo> c vediamo tra un pò
<niubbo> mi dice 318 pacchetti non aggiornati
<glpiana> niubbo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                così lo aggiorni
<angelo> glpiana, non ci credo, è sparito *.* grazie
<glpiana> angelo, bene
<glpiana> ciao
<angelo> se faccio locate amarok quelle cose spuntano
<angelo> ma nel volume no!
* K99Brain changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<niubbo> agiorno alla 10.10?
<jester-> niubbo: e 7 vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> niubbo: cosa vedi
<niubbo> jester stò aggiornando
 * xfire78xx sera..
<stevr1it> chiedo aiuto per far funzionare il cd rom?  non si monta in cd rom, ecco il mio fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552944/ ho provato a montarlo con sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom -t udf   risultato: /dev/scd0 non esiste . cos'altro posso fare? l'utente che uso ora è present enel gruppi cd rom e il cd rom è acceso e si pare e chiude funzionando benissimo con ( windows). ho ubuntu maverik
<niubbo> ci siete?
<niubbo> a finito l'aggionamento
<niubbo> driver hardware
<niubbo> mi dice driver accellerati nvidia versione 96
<wich_> ???
<niubbo> niente schermo bianco come sempre
<niubbo> come li disattivo ora?
<wich_> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 la versione live da istituto maiorana la 6 remix
<wich_> ma non so come abilitare gli effetti 3D
<niubbo> non sei l'unico
<wich_> o meglio come caricare idriver per la scheda grafica
<wich_> che è un gefotrce4 MX 440-se
<niubbo> sistema>amministrazione>driver hardware
<wich_> mi dice che nel mio sistema non sono presenti drivers proprietari
<wich_> poi non si vedono neanche i canali tv
<wich_> ???
<wich_> niuBBO!!!
<wich_> silenzio...
<niubbo> io di più non sò dirti mi spiace
<wich_> ok
<wich_> graqzie ugualmente
<wich_> provo a cercare altre soluzioni
<wich_> ciao a tuttti
<doctorduz> ciao scusate come posso trasportare evolution da un pc ad un altro?
<|7d9|> sudo apt-get install evolution
<|7d9|> poi copi la directory di evolution in home
<|7d9|> credo sia .evolution
<niubbo> 7d9
<niubbo> puoi aiutami?
<niubbo> ho un portatile
<niubbo> satellite 5200-701
<niubbo> non và il sever video
<niubbo> dopo l'aggiornamento dei driver
<MaybeDrunk> |7d9|: lol, alla fine ce l'ho fatta =)
<niubbo> schermata bianca
<MaybeDrunk> ciao a tutti
<|7d9|> MaybeDrunk, :D
<niubbo> ciao
<niubbo> lascheda è nv17
<niubbo> nv17
<niubbo> 460 go
<MaybeDrunk> espongo il problema, se qualcuno mi sa aiutare ... benone! =)
<gianluca> Ciao a tutti! Recentemente go acquistato un ipod touch 4g,qualcuno sa il metodo per farlo riconoscere da ubuntu 10.10?
<MaybeDrunk> allora: io ho un'antenna gps bluetooth, che il pc vede, ma alla quale non sembra volersi connettere dato che il programma gpsdrive continua a dirmi NO GPS FOUND
<MaybeDrunk> qualche aiuto ? Ho provato a seguire numerose guide a riguardo, ma non sembrano funzionare
<MaybeDrunk> questa è l'ultima che ho seguito per la precisione: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9664806
<doctorduz> |7d9|: ho provato a copiare ifile ma mi da errore
<|7d9|> doctorduz, che errore ?
<gianluca> Ho provato a seguire questa guida ma non ho ottenuto alcun risultato:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<doctorduz> |7d9|: si è verificato un errore durante la copia...
<|7d9|> doctorduz, da che pc ?
<|7d9|> che errore ?
<niubbo> nessuno può aiutarmi con questo notebook?
<doctorduz> quando provo a copiare su una chiavetta usb non ri riesce errori continui e quando dando ignora finisce comunque quello che resta non lo porta di la
<gianluca> Ho provato a riavviare il computer
<gianluca> ma banshee lo riconosce solo per qualche secondo
<gianluca> poi sparisce
<gianluca> il mio ipod touch è equipaggiato con ios 4.2.1
<Anf3t4m1n> ogni volta che avvio kubuntu sui desktop appare sempre l'ombra di una finestra.. qualcuno di voi saprebbe come fare a farla sparire?
<Anf3t4m1n> cmq buongiorno a tutti :)
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  ci riproviamo a far funzionare il cdrom?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, non c'è un gran chè da provare, se non compare fra i dev c'è un problema grave, forse hardware
<stevr1it> ma funziona benissimo con windows
<K99Brain> o forse è un modello strano e non supportato
<stevr1it> K99Brain, come faccio a vdere che modello è?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, sudo lshw
<stevr1it> K99Brain, funzionava con la versione precendente di ubuntu 10.04
<K99Brain> stevr1it, /dev/sr0 ce l'hai?
<stevr1it> guardo, ma non mi tiene tutto in memeori sul terminale lshw
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  no sr0 non c'è
<K99Brain> stevr1it, sudo lshw -C disk
<stevr1it> K99Brain, ecco quello che ci stava http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553277/
<K99Brain> stevr1it, dai il secondo comando che ti ho dato, restringe la ricerca solo ai dischi
<stevr1it> K99Brain, eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553278/
<K99Brain> stevr1it, niente, il cdrom non c'è
<stevr1it> infatti
<K99Brain> stevr1it, non è visto dal sistema
<stevr1it> ma windows lo vede benissimo
<K99Brain> stevr1it, allora è il lettore cd strano
<stevr1it> ho provato a vedere gli attachi ma funziona si apre e si chiude
<stevr1it> ma fuanzionava un mese fa con la versoione precendetre di ubuntu
<K99Brain> stevr1it, avevi lucid?
<stevr1it> si
<K99Brain> stevr1it, adesso che versione hai?
<stevr1it> ora maverick
<K99Brain> maverick?
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> stevr1it, torna a lucid
<stevr1it> 64 bit
<K99Brain> stevr1it, io l'ho fatto
<stevr1it> e come?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, avevo messo maverick
<stevr1it> dimmi come fare se non ho il cd rom
<K99Brain> stevr1it, ma avevo dei problemi e sono tornato indietro, lucid è fantastica, maverick purtroppo no
<K99Brain> stevr1it, reinstalli da zero
<stevr1it> già comincio a pensarlo anch'io
<doctorduz> sto cercando di copiare la cartella di .evolution in modo da trasportare il tutto su di un altro pc nuovo
<stevr1it> openoffice che crasha il lettore che non va
<K99Brain> stevr1it, non c'è altro modo di tornare indietro se non reinstallando da zero
<doctorduz> ma non riesco mi si blocca sempre  per erroe vari e mancanza dei permassi
<stevr1it> K99Brain, senza lettore cdrom?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, quando avvii da live cd dovrebbe andare il lettore
<stevr1it> ahh ok
<K99Brain> stevr1it, il cd di lucid lo hai?
<stevr1it> ma porca v
<stevr1it> no
<K99Brain> stevr1it, allora fai una usb
<stevr1it> va be, metto un lettor eesterno
<K99Brain> !usb | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<stevr1it> si si lo so
<stevr1it> K99Brain, a dopo reinstallo tutto
<K99Brain> doctorduz, la cosa piu semplice è se da evolution provi file > backup delle impostazioni
<K99Brain> doctorduz, e poi usi quel backup sul nuovo pc
<doctorduz> provato ma mi dice che il file è invalido l'ho rifatto e lo ridice, mi sa che se cambia la distro non va
<doctorduz> K99Brain:
<K99Brain> doctorduz, allora anche copiare la .evolution potrebbe creare dei casini, sai?
<K99Brain> doctorduz, meglio a sto punto se ricrei da zero gli account di posta
<doctorduz> e allora perdo tutte le mai vecchie
<doctorduz> K99Brain:  ma le mail vecchie
<doctorduz> quelle così le perdo
<doctorduz> K99Brain:  per no parlare del calendario o i contatti
<K99Brain> doctorduz, le mail le puoi esportare a parte, credo
<anGe`> Hi there!
<K99Brain> doctorduz, e anche il calendario e i contatti
<doctorduz> K99Brain:  amo ubuntu ma spesso lui rende questo rappporto difficile
<doctorduz> uffffffff
<anGe`> rapporto? Hai un rapporto con la tua Ubuntu?
<anGe`> se fosse sessuale, tecnicamente, sarebbe non protetto. tanto non è in gradi di prendere virus ;)
<doctorduz> hehehehehehehe
<doctorduz> ma non abbimao rapporti con tutti
<doctorduz> hehehehe
<doctorduz> non sempre sessuali
<doctorduz> hehehhe
<anGe`> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doctorduz> allora rifaccio la macchina con 10.04 e la finisco qua
<ls960> bah.. ma se evolution ha la funzione di backup che salva TUTTO....:s
<anGe`> ma non se fa prima a creà un account IMAP?
<ls960> ma no...
<anGe`> e inoltre, la rubrica non viene sincronizzata da UbuntuONE?
<ls960> se lo usavi sì, ma su lucid la funzionalità è ancora sospesa
<x64-amd> ciao
<x64-amd> c'è un canale per parlare di distribuzioni che non siano solo Xbuntu?
<K99Brain> !chat | x64-amd
<ubot-it> x64-amd: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doctorduz> K99Brain: mi succede che ho provato a installare da usb la 10.04 ma non va per la mancanza del file di config
<x64-amd> ok
<K99Brain> !usb | doctorduz
<ubot-it> doctorduz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ste89> salve, ho un problema da diverso tempo amule mi si blocca e fa bloccare tutto il pc e non capisco perche
<doctorduz> K99Brain: allora ci riprovo fat 32 ok
<mauro_> Ciao stavo installando la live 10.10 sul mio pc quando mi è uscito questo avviso: Si è verificato un errore nel rimuovere i pacchetti:  E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  I seguenti pacchetti sono danneggiati:    Questo può essere causato da una vecchia immagine di installazione o da un bug in alcuni dei pacchetti sopra elencati. Ulteriori dettagli possono essere trovati in «/var/log/syslog». Il programma 
<mauro_> cosa posso fare?
<K99Brain> mauro, controlla l'md5 dell'iso che hai scaricato
<K99Brain> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mauro_> cioè..scusami ma son neofita md5 non so neanche che è :)
<mauro_> ma intendi se è a 32 o 64 bit?
<peppeuz1> c'è qualcuno qui che utilizza un iPhone/iPodTouch/iPod e possa illuminarmi sulla sincronizzazione con banshee?
<K99Brain> mauro_, leggi il link
<neramarea> è possibile cambiare lo sfondo della schermata d'avvio (per intenderci, dove si inserisce la pwd)?
<mauro_> ah quindi devo cambiare nome immagine con il nome effettivo giusto?
<peppeuz1> neramarea: cerca Ubuntu Tweak, mi pare che da lì si possa fare
<saro> ciao
<go^> neramarea, apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<neramarea> sì, go, già ce l'ho. non avevo notato che si poteva fare da lì. grazie
<saro> una curiosità, sapete quando rilasceranno la nuova release di ubuntu con unity?
<peppeuz1> saro:  ma unity non dovrebbe arrivare con la 11.04?
<peppeuz1> se è così, Aprile 2011 :D
<saro> aprile 2011
<saro> quindi voglio dire.. fra poco!
<saro> ma si stravolgerà tutto..
<saro> però ci stà --- U-buntu
<neramarea> saro natty narwhal c'è già...
<saro> dovevano chiamarla G-ubuntu!!
<saro> si può testare?
<peppeuz1> saro: certo!
<neramarea> saro http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/11/10/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-daily-disponibile-il-download-della-iso/
<saro> bello.. cmq sono contento di questa cosa
<saro> secondo me rafforzerà di + ubuntu
<neramarea> gente... se mi fosse sparita l'icona di connessione dal pannello superiore, dove la trovo, per rimattercela? con "aggiungi al pannello" ecc. non la trovo...
<peppeuz1> neramarea: la trovi sicuramente da Aggiungi pannello, solo che non mi ricordo come si chiami. Forse qualcosa come Area notifiche
<EnzoGame> ciao a tutti
<EnzoGame> potete dirmi come scaricare da questo programma???
<EnzoGame> ci siete???
<EnzoGame> mi potete dire come scaricare da irc???
<EnzoGame> cioè questo programma!!!!!!!
<filo1234> !chat | EnzoGame
<ubot-it> EnzoGame: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EnzoGame> come posso scaricare da qui??? un amico mio lo fa...
<filo1234> cheidi al tuoa maico come fa e da dove lo fa...questo non è una canale di condivisione e download di conetnuti
<filo1234> amico*
<EnzoGame> ma nel mirc si a sempre scaricato
<peppeuz1> EnzoGame:  sicuramente non dal chan di ubuntu!
<EnzoGame> e allora sapete dirmi come trovare il mirc per ubuntu???
<Scall> Come fare ad avere DUE canali su UNA sola finestra con Empathy? Una volta aprivo #ubuntu-it-chat- e successivamente #ubuntu-it e mi si aprivano sulla stessa finestra, in due schede, invece adesso mi si aprono su due finestre separate. Grazie :-)
<niubbo> ubuntu 10.04 problema riconoscimento driver video geforce 460 go nv17 se installo driver nvidia xorg si và a far benedire
<brady> esiste un buon programma per ubuntu per fare anuimazioni flash?
<brady> come avvio un programma con estensione .run??
<Scall> brady: con Blender so che puoi fare animazioni 3d, non so se si possono fare anche animazioni flash, puoi guardare
<brady> ok grazie mille,per il file .run ho trovato come fare
<K99Brain> non c'è nulla da fare
<K99Brain> la lavastoviglie è una gran cosa
<K99Brain> meravigliosa
<polla> !chat | K99Brain non è l'ikea questa
<ubot-it> K99Brain non è l'ikea questa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gekgek> ciao
<K99Brain> lol, sbagliai chan :)
<K99Brain> scusate
<Aizram> hihihihihi
<Aizram> :)
<niubbo> ubuntu 10.04 problema riconoscimento driver video geforce 460 go nv17 se installo driver nvidia xorg si và a far benedire
<Aizram> nel gestore dei driver hai qualche driver in uso?
<niubbo> si nv 96
<niubbo> ma quando lo installo puf non parte più la parte grafica
<niubbo> ho trovato questo ma non ho capito come fare
<niubbo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,341083.msg3059108.html#msg3059108
<pompa_> 'sera
<niubbo> ciaoo pompa
<pompa_> qualcuno mi istruisce sul quale è il canale non di supporto ma per chiedere cose in generale su linux?
<pompa_> oppure vista la stasi mi spiega come faccio a modificare il file ~/.profile usando vi
<Alex99> Ciao, ho appena comperato un router wi-fi. ma non funziona?!?!! perchè per win ci sono i driver e son a posto e con ubuntu ho solo peoblemi?
<pompa_> Alex99: è anche un modem o solo router?
<Alex99> a dir la verità penso solo router.
<Alex99> chi me l'ha venduto lo chiama access point
<pompa_> ha una porta ethernet?
<K99Brain> pompa_, il canale chat è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex99> chi me l'ha venduto lo chiama access point8.04 che il pc dove avevo la 10.10 è ...andato e per colpa di ubuntu 10.10
<Alex99> quando me lo ridanno sinceramente userò solamente xp.
<K99Brain> pompa_, comunque, invece di usare vi (o vim) prova nano
<K99Brain> pompa_, è leggermente piu intuitivo
<ugone> pompa_, ma hai un motivo particolare per usare vi o è solo perchè devi cambiare il file e nelle istruzioni indicano vi?
<pompa_> ugone: è che sul nokia n900 c'è solo vi
<Alex99> beh ne ha 4 porte dietro
<ugone> ok
<pompa_> Alex99: allora attaccati col pc ad una di esse e usa la configurazione web
<K99Brain> pompa_, di base: tasto i per inserire il testo
<K99Brain> pompa_, poi esc e premi : e poi premi w per salvare
<K99Brain> pompa_, e premi : e poi x per uscire
<Alex99> scusa ma non son cosi ferrato. come devo fare per attaccarmi alla porta?
<pompa_> K99Brain: cominciamo dalle basi (scusa il disturbo). Il file ~/.profile è nella home?
<pompa_> K99Brain: cioè, presumo che ~ sia la mia home
<K99Brain> pompa_, si, la tilde è la home
<pompa_> Alex99: devi attaccare un cavo tra la porta del computer e quella del router
<Cyanide> ciao, durante gli update da terminale mi compare un problema con samba, ho provato a disintallare il pacchetto ma mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/553325
<Alex99> beh in realtà l'avevo fatto ma non ho + la connessione internet e quindi come facico a scriverti?
<pompa_> K99Brain: allora, io sono in ~ $. do il comando vi ~/.profile
<pompa_> K99Brain: giusto?
<K99Brain> pompa_, si
<pompa_> K99Brain: ok, e sono in home/user/.profile
<pompa_> K99Brain: ora aggiungo queste righe export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<pompa_> K99Brain: ma per aggiungerle cosa devo fare?
<pompa_> Alex99: giusto, allora ti do un po' di passi tutti insieme
<pompa_> Alex99: dimmi solo una cosa. Il tuo router è per caso un d-link?
<K99Brain> pompa_, con le frecce vai in fondo al file
<K99Brain> pompa_, poi premi i
<K99Brain> pompa_, poi puoi scrivere le due righe
<K99Brain> pompa_, poi premi esc
<Alex99> no, tp-link
<K99Brain> pompa_, poi :wq
<K99Brain> pompa_, per salvare e uscire
<Alex99> grazie.
<pompa_> K99Brain: fico, pare aver fuzionato
<Cyanide> problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/553325
<pompa_> Alex99: beh, prova così: attacchi il pc al router. Una volta connesso apri il browser (firefox o quello che sia) e sulla barra degli indirizzi digiti http://192.168.1.1 a questo punto ti dovrebbe comparire il login (che di solito è admin -admin) e ti si apre l'interfaccia web. Se non riesci così può darsi che ip del router e dati d'accesso siano diversi e in tal caso li dovresti avere da qualche parte nel manuale o simile. Poi 
<michelefreschi> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex99> mi han dato 192.168.0.250, metto quelli?
<pompa_> Alex99: beh, se quello è l'indirizzo del router si, metti quello
<Alex99> bene. mi dicevi: poi...
<Adormath> qualcuno usa AMPL su ubuntu?
<mario_> sera a tutti
<michelefreschi> dove posso postare un'immagine della schermata?
<michelefreschi> da commenteare, mi ricordavo fosse in pastebin anche l'opzione per inserire immagini
<michelefreschi> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pompa_> Alex99: a che punto sei?
<michelefreschi> ho qualche problema con l'apartura porte per deluge:
<michelefreschi> modem/router Pirelli A112
<michelefreschi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553337/
<michelefreschi> ho qualche problema con l'apartura porte per deluge:
<michelefreschi> modem/router Pirelli A112
<michelefreschi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553337/
<michelefreschi> nessuno?
<enzotib> michelefreschi, hai impostato la stessa porta su deluge?
<Alex99> pompa_ ci sei?
<michelefreschi> si
<enzotib> michelefreschi, che numero usi?
<Alex99> scusa, ma non ne posso + di ubuntu...mi sta creando un mare di problemi....
<michelefreschi> 51413
<michelefreschi> e 51414
<enzotib> michelefreschi, ma perché due?
<michelefreschi> una in entrata ed un aper l'uscita
<enzotib> michelefreschi, uhm, dovrebbe servire solo per l'entrata
<pompa_> Alex99: si, eccomi
<pompa_> Alex99: sei riuscito?
<enzotib> michelefreschi, perché non metti anche udp?
<Alex99> scusa va ma ho vissuto un quarto d'ora un po' strano.
<michelefreschi> dici TCP/UDP
<Alex99> ho fatto come hai detto tu e per un po' firefox si è scollegato...poi non so come son ripartito ed eccomi qui
<enzotib> michelefreschi, sì, e poi fai la prova da deluge "controlla porta attiva"
<michelefreschi> allora cambio, ok, grazie
<Alex99> ho fatto questo: sono entrato sul router, c'era l aschermata e ho cliccato su...configura o qualcosa di simile
<Alex99> ha fatto delle elaborazioni ma non va ancora.
<pompa_> una volta nel pannello del router devi configurare una connessione ppoe per il provider che hai e connetterti
<pompa_> non c'entra nulla con il pc, il roter è a parte, una volta connesso quello ti funziona semplicemente attaccando la porta ethernet
<Alex99> scusa son tornato che ho riprovato ma niente da fare
<pompa_> che problemi ti da?
<Alex99> non si collega
<Alex99> son entrato come mi hai detto. h fatto quick setup. ricolelgo il cavo internet ma non carica la pagina web
<pompa_> ma nella configurazione del router hai la connessione settata per benino?
<Alex99> che faccio? lascio perdere?
<pompa_> ma no
<pompa_> immagino tu sia connesso con un modem ora
<Alex99> beh ho l'antenna wireless
<pompa_> di un altro router?
<Alex99> ho l'antenna sul tetto. non alice o altro ma un fornitore internet wireless
<Cyanide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553325 problem
<enzotib> Cyanide, cosa è successo il 26/12/2010?
<Cyanide> enzotib, tu mi chiedi troppo, non lo so...so che era il giorno dopo natale ma non mi chiedere altro..ho un età
<enzotib> Cyanide, perché è la data impressa nel nome di quel file nmblookup.before_restore_2010-12-26_17.29.20.354155
<enzotib> Cyanide, devi aver avuto qualche problema quel giorno
<guest____> se vi faccio una domanda mi rispondete o devo rimanere dieci minuti ad aspettare come uno scemo come nella chet di kde?
<guest____> *chat
<enzotib> guest____, dipende, se c'è qualcuno in ascolto che sa rispondere...
<Cyanide> enzotib, avrò avuto un problema, forse un ripristino...non saprei nemmeno se mi ci metto di impegno lo ricordo
<hackerss9606> HI
<hackerss9606> PLEASE SPANISH
<hackerss9606> SPEAK SPANISH
<enzotib> hackerss9606, /join #ubuntu-es
<hackerss9606> OK
<guest____> l'altra volta ho preso un account da bugmenot per inviare un bug/wish su bugs.kde e riguardava l'aggiunta dell'opzione "mostra icone nel menù" per poter nascondere le icone un po' come accade in gnome, gli sviluppatori sonno stati velocissimi ad implementarla, adesso vorrei mandare un altro bug/wish ma l'account è stato disabilitato, quindi c'è qualcuno che può usare il suo account per mandarne uno nuovo?
<guest____> hackers usa google traduttore
<enzotib> guest____, non puoi farti un account?
<guest____> solo per un bug?
<enzotib> io lo farei al tuo posto, vedi che è già la seconda volta che ti serve, non credo ci voglia molto
<guest____> ma tu ce l'hai? non puoi farmi questo favoreeee
<enzotib> non ce l'ho, uso raramente kde
<enzotib> ci sono un paio di utenti abituali che potrebbero averlo, Peace e [Enrico], ma non li vedo ora
<guest____> allora qualche utente con un account di bugs.kde può rispondermi, @enzo se per questo ne anche io, ma mi piace vedere lo sviluppo di kde
<[Enrico]> enzotib: io ci sono :)
<enzotib> [Enrico], non t'avevo visto
<[Enrico]> ma non ho un account su bugs.kde.org mi spiace
<[Enrico]> e in ogni caso farsi un account non costa nulla eh
<guest____> ...........nooo
<[Enrico]> guest____: allora non chiedere a terzi di farlo per te :)
<[Enrico]> non ha proprio senso
<[Enrico]> sei tu quello che ha il bug e che può riprodurlo
<[Enrico]> e descriverlo e rispondere a eventuali domande
<guest____> non è un bug ma è un wish (desiderio) come quello che ho scritto prima
<guest____> è semplicissimo se vuoi lo spiego
<[Enrico]> guest____: stessa cosa, come sopra
<guest____> ma se usi kde non hai notato che funzione utilissima che ho fatto mettere, qualcun'altro che ha un account può aiutarmi?
<guest____> va bene ve lo dico lo stesso, quando si massimizza una finestra i pulzanti si spostano all'estremo, diventa ancora più evidente e fastidiosa se si spostano i pulsanti a sinistra perché si hanno come riferimento le scritte della barra dei menu
<guest____> *pulsanti
<guest____> grazie lo stesso, buona serata
<miki82> raga non riesco a sentire un cd con vlc mi da un errore, e con totem mi dice di scaricare un login e poi mi da errore mi dite come fare?
<enzotib> miki82, scaricare un login?
<miki82> plugin sorry
<enzotib> miki82, che cd è? audio? dvd? originale, masterizzato?
<miki82> cd audio
<enzotib> miki82, vero cd audio, non mp3?
<miki82> cd audo masterizzato sono file wav
<enzotib> miki82, e che plugin chiede?
<miki82> quando lo inserisco appare una finesta con cui scelgo l'applicazione per aprirlo, seleziono vlc e mi da questo errore "L'ingresso non può essere aperto: VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda://sr1/'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli." come faccio?
<enzotib> miki82, apri vlc, vai su Strumenti->Preferenze
<enzotib> miki82, poi in basso a sinistra imposta "mostra le impostazioni" su "tutto"
<enzotib> miki82, nella lista a sinistra scegli Avanzate->Registrazione Log
<enzotib> miki82, nella casella "file di log" metti qualcosa tipo /tmp/vlc.log
<reyarth> sera a tutti
<reyarth> sapete se holdenC si connette questa sera?
<illi89> ciao
<reyarth> ciao illi89
<illi89> mi potete aiute???
<illi89> aiutare?
<reyarth> di semplicemente il tuo problema
<Cyanide> illi89, siamo tutti qui per questo
<reyarth> chi è al pc e sa aiutarti si fa vivo... in genere è cosi
<illi89> skype non va la webcam
<illi89> ma tipo con cheese si
<illi89> ..
<reyarth> be io non so come aiutarti, non ho webcam
<reyarth> e nemmeno skype:) mi spiace
<miki82> ragazzi non ha funzionato il consiglio di enzo tib
<illi89> non  cè nessuno che puo aiutarmi
<reyarth> ma chi ti visualizza ti vede bene o proprio non ti vede?
<illi89> non mi vede proprio
<Cyanide> nelle impostazioni di skype al video non di da nessuna sorgente?
<illi89> èèèèèèè????le impostazioni sono giuste
<miki82> totem mi da questo errore quando provo ad aprire un cd audio "I plugin richiesti sono:  Sorgente CD audio"
<illi89> cè qualcunoo
<miki82> nessuno che aiuta qui stasera?
<illi89> sype non va la web
<carla> buona sera a tutti
<neramarea> ho cambiato il logo d'avvio con tweak, ma l'immagine 64x64 non si carica. riaprendo tweak, l'icona c'è... non capisco perchè non funzioni...
<carla88> ri salve a tutti
<carla88> stasera la scheda eternet del pachard bell che uso per lavoro, con vista ha smesso di funzionare, non sapendo che fare, ho provato con una live di ubuntu per verificare se fosse un virus o fosse proprio la scheda rotta, anche con la live sembra non funzionare, c'è qualcosa che posso fare per dirlo definitivamente?
<carla88> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139
<miki82> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<miki82> per piacere ho un problema
<miki82> nessuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> miki82: scrivi il problema
<jester-> carla88: vedi se in lspci compare
<miki82> ok, ho inserito nel lettore un cd audio e come sempre mi compae la finestra con la quale posso scegliere con quale applicazione aprirlo, se scelgo vlc o totem mi da un errore e non legge il cd
<miki82> con vlc mi da questo errore "L'ingresso non può essere aperto: VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda:///dev/cdrom'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli."
<carla88> jester si compare
<jester-> miki82: se segli vlc dovrebbe usare vlc e totem starsene tranquillo
<jester-> carla88: lsmod | grep 8139
<miki82> con totem invece, mi da il comando di scaricare il pgudin adatto, una volta avviato lo scaricamento mi da alla fine un errore dicendomi che il plugin adatto è  "sorgente cd audio"
<miki82> che fare?
<miki82> jester-: ovviamente non porovo ad aprirlo contemporaneamente con 2 programmi
<jester-> miki82: se vlc lo suona usa vlc
<carla88> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553389/
<miki82> non lo suona nessuno dei due
<jester-> carla88: sempbra funzionare la eth
<jester-> carla88: ifcpnfig
<jester-> carla88: ifconfig
<jester-> miki82:che estensione ha
<miki82> jester-: che fare?
<carla88> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553390/
<miki82> sono tutti file wav presenti nel cd
<jester-> miki82: provato a caricare un singolo file?
<miki82> se provo ad aprire l'icona sulla scrivania, mi apre il contenuto con i singoli files, e su ogni files c'è un lucchetto,  è normale?
<jester-> carla la ethernet funza
<miki82> anche se provo ad aprire un singolo file mi si apre totem come predefinito e mi tenta di scaricare il plugin con il solito errore finale "sorgente cd audio, impossibile aprire"
<jester-> miki82: cliccalo destro/apri con/vlc
<miki82> è uguale, mi da sempre erroe
<jester-> carla88: sudo dhclient eth1
<carla88> jester- no, nn si connette e la luce nel router rimane spenta
<miki82> jester-: con vlc mi da uesto errore "L'ingresso non può essere aperto: VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda://sr1/Track%201.wav'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli."
<jester-> miki82: prova a installare ffmpeg
<miki82> cos'è?
<jester-> miki82: è un formato indigesto, penso che vlc manco imn winzoz te lo apre
<jester-> miki82: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<miki82> veramente con win, un semplicissimo cd audio lo aprivo pure senza codec
<miki82> ok, installato, poi?
<jester-> miki82: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> carla88: fatto?
<miki82> jester-: cos'è l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato?
<carla88> sto, ma si blocca xche nn si accende la scheda secondo me
<carla88> nel router la lucina nn si accende
<jester-> carla88: mmmm eppure sembra funzare, il cavo di rete è sano ed è quello giusto?
<carla88> si ho provato a sostituirlo e ad usarlo con un altro pc e funzia
<jester-> carla88: servirebbe quello dritto se router e eth non sono abbastanza recneti per fare lo switc automatico
<jester-> carla88: oppure la presa del pc ha qualche pin ciucco
<carla88> fino a ieri andava...
<carla88> nn potrebbe essere un virus di vista che mi ha sovrascritto il firmware
<carla88> torno subito
<jester-> non esistono virus in linux
<yvesBsAs> buonasera jester- , carla88 , ma quando attacci il cavetto ti segnala sul PC che il cavo è allacciato o no?
<yvesBsAs> *attacchi
<jester-> yvesBsAs: sembra de no
<yvesBsAs> o è sbagliato il cavo, o è cotta una delle schede, mi sa
<miki82> jester-: ho fatto come mi dicevi ma non apre lo stesso il cd
<jester-> carla88: hai 2 eth?
<jester-> miki82: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<jester-> miki82: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<carla88> yvesBsAs no non lo segnala
<carla88> jester- ho una eth e una wifi
<jester-> carla88: è strano eth1 invece che eth0
<yvesBsAs> carla88, puoi porvare il cevetto su un altro PC? o hai un altro cavetto?
<miki82> jester-: mi dice che ho già quei pacchetti alla versione più recente
<yvesBsAs> *provare (..mannaggia)
<jester-> yvesBsAs: mi sa che è andata la presa perchè la scheda la vede
<carla88> yvesBsAs già fatte tutte le prove del caso, il cavo funziona la porta del router funziona la scheda ethernet del portatile nn funziona con nessun router
<yvesBsAs> sullo switch del router c'è altra roba connessa? (giusto per scongiurare sia lui..)
<jester-> miki82: penso ci sia tutto se non suonano non so che altro dirti
<carla88> yvesBsAs è un modem ethernet
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, nulla allora..
<jester-> miki82: ultima coca vai in preferenze/audio e entra applicazioni, attacca vlc e vedi se il volume è su
<yvesBsAs> mi puoi mettere sul paste cosa esce da
<miki82> ma non è che non suonano, mi dice che la posizione del cd è illegibile, non è un problema di codec
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> e
<jester-> miki82: altri file tipo mp3 li suona?
<yvesBsAs> sudo lshw | grep -i network
<miki82> suona tutto il suonabile, anche i file presenti nel cd, ma solo se li seleziono e li copio sull hd
<jester-> miki82: da winzoz il cdrom funza?
<miki82> ma se li voglio far suonare come uno stereo normale facendo partire la musica dal cd allora mi esce il problema
<jester-> miki82: non è che hai ubuntu in virtuale per caso
<miki82> il bello è che questo problema con rhythmbox non si presenta
<jester-> miki82: usalo allora
<miki82> non ho nulla in virtuale, ho tutto installato
<jester-> se non va un cavallo ne usi un altro
<miki82> ma quel prog è una cagata fa le stesse cose di totem solo che totem è meno incasinato
<carla88> yvesBsAs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553394/
<carla88> yvesBsAs ho aggiunto anche ethtool -i eth1
<jester-> carla88: stessa cosa in winzoz?
<carla88> si
<jester-> carla88: llora è la scheda ciucca
<jester-> che poi se non si accende il led sul rutter il problema non è ne di lunx ne di win ma solo di hw
<carla88> mi sembra strano che si sia rotta cosi, è un pc che sta sul tavolo fermo, il modem funziona ancora
<yvesBsAs> carla88, ma iwconfig vede la wireless come eth1?
<jester-> carla88: nulla è eterno
<carla88> yvesBsAs no wlan1
<jester-> carla88: è un pc fisso?
<yvesBsAs> qualcosa mi suona strano
<yvesBsAs> mettimi sul paste
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<yvesBsAs> ed anche
<yvesBsAs> ifconfig
<carla88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553398/
<yvesBsAs> non è che abbia attivato la ie1394 come scheda rete?
<jester-> mmm avahi
<yvesBsAs> si, appunto..
<jester-> carla88: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<carla88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553399/
<yvesBsAs> lo imposta il networkmanager, quello è sempre vuoto
<attempt> sera
<jester-> carla88: sudo ifconfig eth1:avahi down
<yvesBsAs> nel network manager, carla88 , vedi che schede rete ti presenta
<yvesBsAs> sera attempt
<jester-> carla88: sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<carla88> yvesBsAs nel network managere wired network disconnected wireless network la mia wifi
<carla88> jester- stoppato
<jester-> carla88: stacca e riattaca ilfilo
<carla88> cavolo era staccato!
<jester-> ma va daviaiciàpp va
<carla88> ok, mica va ora comunque
<yvesBsAs> carla88, ti faccio creare due file di testo contenenti parecchia toba, me li copi incolli sul paste, i file si creamo dentro la tua home, dmesg.txt  e lshw.txt
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<yvesBsAs> dai questi
<jester-> carla88: no led sul rutter? prova a cambiare porta
<yvesBsAs> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<carla88> no led sul router
<yvesBsAs> sudo lshw > lshw.txt
<jester-> carla88: è un pc fisso?
<carla88> ok prove gia fatte, gli ultimi comandi dati li ho dato col cavo staccato
<jester-> carla88: se è un fisso una eth costa circa euro7
<carla88> portatile
<carla88> yvesBsAs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553406/
<jester-> allora è un po piu complicata la cosa
<yvesBsAs> carla88, passami pure il lshw.txt
<carla88> è in fondo
<yvesBsAs> nulla, viswto ora che c'era, carla88 scusa
<carla88> devo fare un nuovo paste?
<carla88> ok
<attempt> non importa
<jester-> carla88: dalla regia dicono di lasciare il pc spento 10 minuti e senza batteria
<jester-> carla88: e di riaccenderlo con l'alimentatore senza batteria
<jester-> che  c'era un bug tempo fa
<yvesBsAs> è strano udev che fa sta cosa, pure
<yvesBsAs> udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<yvesBsAs> se la rinomina, è mica presente un altra?
<carla88> no nn è prensente nient'altro
<jester-> yvesBsAs: ragionando per logica la scheda un se non ha niente, si è scassata la porta
<carla88> che faiccio provo a spegnere e ci risentiamo tra un quarto d'ora?
<jester-> carla88: togli il filo e guarda dentro alla porta in che condizioni sono i pin
<yvesBsAs> si, o anche la parte del filtro, il rilevamento hardware non se ne accorge
<carla88> puliti
<filo1234> carla88: sudo ifconfig -a
<yvesBsAs> carla88, hai una livecd ubuntu?
<jester-> carla88: puliti allinieati e dritti?
<carla88> si si si
<carla88> si live xubuntu 10.04
<yvesBsAs> avvia il portatile da livecd, vedi se rileva il cavo connesso, si sa mai
<filo1234> carla88: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<carla88> è gia una live
<yvesBsAs> haa, sei su livecd?
<filo1234> non sarai su una live usb persistente?
<carla88> si a dire il vero
<filo1234> ecco
<carla88> scusate pensavo nn fosse rilevante
<filo1234> per quello rinomina le schede
<filo1234> carla88: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<filo1234> carla88: sudo ifconfig -a
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, per quello lspci era tanto incavolato :P
<carla88> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553407/
<filo1234> scusa
<filo1234> carla88: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<carla88> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553409/
<filo1234> lo vedi?
<carla88> che è sta roba
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-13
<filo1234> vedi che hai le stesse schede rinominate rispettivamente in eth1 e wlan1?
<carla88> xche hanno mac addres differenti allora?
<filo1234> perchè haiavviato la live su un altro pc
<filo1234> comunque cancellale e riavvia
<legnano> durante l'installazione di winxp su vbox mi si blocca il mouse e non posso piu andare avanti: sistema operativo ubuntu maverik
<carla88> ah ok
<legnano> grazie per l'aiuto
<carla88> rimuovo il file? o cancello il contenuto?
<filo1234> cancella il contenuto di quelle 4 schede
<filo1234> da #PCI device..
<filo1234> l'altro lascialo
<filo1234> legnano: ti si blocca dentro la VM?
<yvesBsAs> filo1234, il messaggio di udev era dovuto a quello?
<filo1234> yvesBsAs: si
<carla88> ok questo dovrebbe risolvere il fatto che la scheda nn funziona? o solo  il numero?
<filo1234> be vediamo
<yvesBsAs> ok, buono a sapersi, grazie :D
<filo1234> carla88: per ora fai così
<yvesBsAs> carla88, credo che non la "accendesse"
<carla88> ok
<filo1234> se non va fai come ti ha detto prima jester- stacca batteria e lascialo spento 10 minuti e riaccendi senza batteria
<legnano> filo1234 si dentro la vm
<filo1234> legnano: ma dentro la vm funziona?
<legnano> filo1234 si funziona ma ad un certo punto chiede di installare shokware e si inchioda
<yvesBsAs> lol! che cattiva la vbox :D
<filo1234> non so cosa sia
<yvesBsAs> ma le istruzioni che servono a fare, raga?
<carla88> spengo lascio senza batteria qualche minuto e poi torno vi ritrovo o è troppo tardi?
<filo1234> ma se premi ctrl destro dovrebbe lberarlo
<filo1234> legnano: e comunque nel caso è un problema di vbox
<carla88> be vado a dopo
<legnano> filo1234 diciamo piu semplicemente che durante l'installazione di blocca il mouse e non posso piu premere "avanti"
<yvesBsAs> (se leggesse un pò di wiki lo trovava..)
<filo1234> legnano: /join #vbox
<filo1234> legnano: e schiaccia invio! su avanti
<legnano> filo1234 magari si potesse
<legnano> si blocca tutto
<legnano> sto installando direttamente da .iso
<filo1234> boh allora chiedi in #vbox
<legnano> puo essere quello?
<legnano> filo1234 ultima cortesia
<yvesBsAs> legnano, ma il file iso è OK"
<filo1234> non credo ma non capisco cosa stia installando da iso
<legnano> spero di si
<filo1234> questo shockware non so cosa sia e non l'ho mai visto su un installazione di windows
<yvesBsAs> sembra si impalli l'installer, e lui è una probabilissima caudsa
<yvesBsAs> *causa
<legnano> capisco
<legnano> ultima cosa
<legnano> per rimuovere window completamente e' sufficente l'opzione "rimuovi"?
<legnano> o c'e' qualche comando in piu?
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> legnano: rimuovi su vbox?
<legnano> si su vbox
<yvesBsAs> legnano, ma shokware è un componete di flashplayer O_o??
<filo1234> basta rimuovi
<legnano> si esatto e' un componente di flash
<legnano> grazie filo1234
<yvesBsAs> capito, info al contagocce.. stai installando su un installazione già esistente?
<legnano> immagino di si
<legnano> ma sinceramente e' una domanda a cui non so ben rispondere
<yvesBsAs> rimuovi la macchina virtuale e creala nuova, almeno funziona tutto
<legnano> ok provo e ripeto l'installazione
<carla88> eccomi, ora le periferiche sono eth0 wlan0 ma la eth ancora nn accende la spia nel router
<carla88> filo1234 jester- yvesBsAs devo gettare la spugna e rassegnarmi al fatto che è rotta o c'è qualche altra mossa da fare?
<yvesBsAs> carla88, l'unica è provare quel PC con un altro SO (o un altra LiveCD) ed anche su un altro router, non puoi fare altro
<carla88> su vista fa uguale! cambiando router pure, cambiando cavo pure...
<filo1234> -.-
<carla88> l'unica cosa che nn sono capace di fare è provare a ricaricare il firmware
<filo1234> e allora
<filo1234> ma che c'entra
<filo1234> è rotta!
<carla88> può essere stato un virus a rompermela?
<filo1234> se fa uguale pure su windows mica linux fa i miracoli
<carla88> o a spegnerla o a bloccarla?
<carla88> lo so che non fa i miracoli
<carla88> se è rotta è rotta nn la ripara di certo, se è bloccata o spenta x qualche motivo magari la sblocca o la riaccende
<filo1234> sul bios è attiva?
<carla88> sul bios nn c'è niente per attivarla
<carla88> è un bios striminzito uno dei piu striminziti che abbia mai visto
<filo1234> fai un default bios
<carla88> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553414/ il fatto che in firmware nn ci sia scritto niente nn vuol dire nulla?
<filo1234> non ho altre idee
<filo1234> carla88: ma se su windows fa la stessa cosa
<carla88> il firmware nn è un dato scritto in una eprom della scheda scusa?
<carla88> filo1234 http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware se ho capito male mi spieghi per favore?
<filo1234> si è così
<filo1234> prova allora a cercare sul sito del produttore se c'è
<filo1234> magari trovi qualcosa su windows
<filo1234> ma mi pare strano che l'abbia perso così
<carla88> magari un virus penso io! sai è il pc di mia sorella io nn so se sta attenta a cio che apre o che..
<Yehonal> salve ragazzi
<yvesBsAs> ciao Yehonal
<Yehonal> posso chiedervi un info riguardo un problema che sto avendo con il mio laptop?
<go^> Qualcuno conosce SBackup? Se copio un intero hard disk dove c'è un sistema operativo (ubuntu o WindowsXP), posso poi ricopiarlo su quell'hard-disk senza dover installare di nuovo l'os ?
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, esponilo, se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<yvesBsAs> go^, non lo conosco, ma un "backup" non è un "immagine disco"
<go^> ei yvesBsAs :) ho lasciato perdere poi con la doppia scheda video..
<carla88_> sono riuscita a far accendere la luce nel router ma dhcp nn mi da l'ip
<yvesBsAs> dovresti vedere "Mondo Rescue" oppure "Remastersys"
<go^> e come faccio un "immagine disco"?
<go^> perfetto grazie:)
<yvesBsAs> carla88_, impostalo nel nettworkmanager a mano
<Yehonal> ho un acer aspire 5535 che alla chiusura dello sportello, così come alla normale sospensione, va in standby tranquillamente...al wake up invece sembra non dare segni di vita
<Yehonal> ho fatto una ricerca ed ho trovato tanti diversi casi simili al mio, ma nessuna delle soluzioni /workaround sono compatibili col mio problema
<Yehonal> ( tra cui ho provato a killare l'xserver  , tentare di cambiare la modalità schermo con FN+F4 , inserire la password e premere invio...il problema è che appena lo risveglio dallo standby legge per 2 secondi l'harddisk e poi è come se si bloccasse completamente )
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, si, esattamente come sul mio :(
<yvesBsAs> carla88, funzia?
<carla88> yvesBsAs network manager non mi fa fare niente i comandi per le wirednetwork sono incliccabili
<yvesBsAs> quindi non la rileva..
<carla88> no
<carla88> xò ora la luce è accesa
<carla88> ho fatto questo per accenderla
<carla88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553421/
<yvesBsAs> carla88, spetta un minuto
<carla88> funzia
<carla88> sono una quaglia
<carla88> sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD
<carla88> no nn va
<yvesBsAs> carla88, ifconfig eth0 down
<yvesBsAs> carla88, ifconfig eth0 down
<yvesBsAs> scusa  sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<yvesBsAs> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe prendere un IP, vedi se pinga il router
<carla88> devo spegnere la wlan x provare
<carla88> ci sentiamo tra un po
<yvesBsAs> con wan accesa e cavo connesso
<carla88> ok
<yvesBsAs> vedi se lo prende, dando ifconfig dopo lo vedi
<carla88> preso l'ha preso
<carla88> tx e rx sono a 0
<carla88> stacco wlan e pingo
<yvesBsAs> carla88, normale, ora ascolta, disconnettiti dalla wan e poi dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<yvesBsAs> ed in seguito
<yvesBsAs> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<yvesBsAs> quindi prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> ping 192.168.1.1
<yvesBsAs> che dovrebbe essere il router
<carla88_> niente da fare
<carla88_> provo a riavviare in vista, magari ho sbloccato qualcosa e al riavvio riparte di la!!!
<yvesBsAs> speriamo
<carla88_> provo se caso ci sentiamo da li
<carla88_> se nn va rinuncio, ma si è acceso il led secondo me nn è cotta è solo qualcosa di sballato
<Cyanide> ciao
<Yehonal> ho esposto il problema qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1665837
<Yehonal> acer dannato..mi sta dando un problema dietro l'altro .. dalla sospensione al surriscaldamento
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, sei su Ubuntu con quel PC?
<Yehonal> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<yvesBsAs> nella tua home trovi un file di testo chiamato dmesg.txt
<yvesBsAs> selezioni tutto il suo contenuto e lo incolli su pastebin
<yvesBsAs> !paste | Yehonal
<ubot-it> Yehonal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Yehonal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553437/
<Yehonal> nice, è da segnalibro
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, mi sembra che balli parecchia roba, mettimi sul sito cosa esce da
<yvesBsAs> cat /proc/interrupts
<Cyanide> ho questo problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/553438/
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge samba-common-bin
<Cyanide> ciao yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> ciao, dimmi che esce
<Cyanide> sembra lo abbia tolto ora tolgo anche samba e poi lo reinstallo
<yvesBsAs> NO!
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<yvesBsAs> adesso dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install -f
<yvesBsAs> dimme che esce e se suggerisce pacchetti da lavare
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, cat /proc/interrupts
<Cyanide> no è tutto apposto
<yvesBsAs> ora, senza confermare, dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get autoremove
<yvesBsAs> vedi che dice
<Cyanide> è tutto apposto
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora controlla che repositori hai attivi
<yvesBsAs> se si è incriccato ci devono essere ppa alla cappero
<Cyanide> ok questa volta è andata in 2 minuti
<Cyanide> grazie
<yvesBsAs> tira via i ppa, la prossima potrebbe andare (molto) peggio, mettili solo quando servono e levali subito dopo
<Yehonal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553439/
<Yehonal> che intendi con "balli parecchia roba"
<yvesBsAs> 3 irq in errore
<Yehonal> ?
<yvesBsAs> che kernel stai usando?   uname -a
<Yehonal> 2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<Yehonal> forse è il pae che rompe i moron
<yvesBsAs> sei su Ubuntu 10.04
<Yehonal> si
<yvesBsAs> quanta ram hai?
<Yehonal> 4 gb per questo uso il pae
<yvesBsAs> ok, dammi un secondo
<Yehonal> però ti dirò, mi dava lo stesso problema anche con kernel senza pae , installato con wubi ...adesso mi è venuto in mente
<Yehonal> adesso sono senza wubi, installato su partizione fisica
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, wubi o su partizione è identico, cambia solo il bootloader e con wubi hai un hd virtuale su ntfs, cioè molto insicuro, ma al livello OS verso hardware, una volta il sistema avviato è la stessa cosa
<yvesBsAs> anche se alcuni dicono il contrario
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, hai mica un kernel precedente installato?
<Yehonal> direi di si ma credo sia 2.6.32-26    cioè una revisione prima
<Yehonal> rispetto alla 2.6.32-27, faccio un test comunque per essere scupolosi, ok?
<yvesBsAs> che sckeda video hai?
<Yehonal> radeon hd 3200 mobile
<Yehonal> ho provato sia con driver proprietari
<Yehonal> che con quelli che piazza ubuntu ad installazione pulita
<yvesBsAs> ora che driver stai usando? gli open?
<Yehonal> no i proprietari
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, allora meglio frenare, non so come si comporterebbe, volevo provare a farti mettere i 2,6,36 ma rischia di farti sudare..
<yvesBsAs> prova già con quello anteriore
<Yehonal> 2,6,36  dovrebbe essere quello della 10.10 giusto?
<Yehonal> mi sa che è un problema ancestrale comunque...ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<yvesBsAs> fai la prova
<yvesBsAs> Yehonal, cat /proc/interrupts
<Yehonal> 2.6.32-21-generic
<yvesBsAs> vedi se in ERR ci sono ancora i 3
<Yehonal> da qui non parte nemmeno lo standby , blocca solo lo schermo
<Yehonal> ERR 1
<yvesBsAs> ok, meglio
<yvesBsAs> ma sull'altro lo stby non si risvegliava, giusto?
<Yehonal> esatto
<yvesBsAs> e allora a che serve che ci vada? :P
<Yehonal> ma possibile che di la i driver radeon sono abilitati
<Yehonal> e di qua no?
<yvesBsAs> si, devi compilargli il modulo, penso
<Yehonal> li sto riattivando
<yvesBsAs>  fossero gli open dovrebbero andare
<Yehonal> se sono loro la causa dell'ultimo errore mi piazzo su questa versione di kernel
<Yehonal> come faccio a ripristinarli?
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, mai avuto ati..
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, niente, il problema è un altro, ho disabilitato tutti i repository non ufficiali ho ripulito ma mi esce questo update-alternatives: errore: il collegamento alternativo /usr/bin/testparm è già gestito da testparm.before_restore_2010-12-26_17.29.20.354155
<Cyanide> ed è quello che mi riporta poi all'errore con samba
<yvesBsAs> cosa risponde il comando
<yvesBsAs> ls /usr/bin/testparm
<Cyanide> dir inesistente
<Yehonal> sono ritornato col nuovo kernel, tra il non avere lo standby e il non avere lo standby e neanche i driver configurati , preferisco la prima ^^
<Yehonal> nell'attesa che qualche aggiornamento mi faccia la grazia. Comunque ti ringrazio per il supporto yves
<yvesBsAs> si, comunque Yehonal non saprei che dirti, a me non va ne standby e nemmeno ibernazione, ho battagliato parecchio, ma nulla :(
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo updatedb
<yvesBsAs> al termine dai
<yvesBsAs> locate testparm
<Cyanide> senza sudo?
<yvesBsAs> il secondo senza
<Cyanide> ho fatto allora
<yvesBsAs> ha trovato qualche cosa?
<Yehonal> :) fortunatamente l'ibernazione a me non da problemi
<Cyanide> pasto
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, 10 minuti di pausa, torno
<Cyanide> ok vado ache io un attimo e torno a dopo
<Cyanide> io sono tornato
<Cyanide> e questo è il risultato di locate testparm http://paste.ubuntu.com/553453/
<yvesBsAs> oky, son qui Cyanide
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, hai vusto questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/553453/ non chiedermi cosa ho fatto il 26 12 perché non lo so
<yvesBsAs> si, stavo vedendo, manca un qualcosa
<yvesBsAs> provato sudo apt-get install testparm
<Cyanide> non trova il pacchetto
<yvesBsAs> si, deve essere uno script generato da altro, spetta
<yvesBsAs> me lo immagivo, ma meglio essere sicuri, sembra tutta roba di samba
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge gadmin-samba samba swat samba-doc openbsd-inetd
<yvesBsAs> non confermare, dimi che esce
<Cyanide> non è installato nulla
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install gadmin-samba samba samba-doc
<yvesBsAs> vediamo se li riesce ad installare
<Cyanide> non me lo lascia fare produce un errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/553457/
<yvesBsAs> mmah, prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install winbind
<Cyanide> lo avevo già installato per cercare di superare i problemi di condivisione con win 7
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice
<yvesBsAs> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && ls -lh
<Cyanide> mi dice tanta roba http://paste.ubuntu.com/553459/
<yvesBsAs> si, immaginavo, quei casino succedono sopratutto con i PPA e tu ne hai a vendere..
<yvesBsAs> non so che dirti, aspetta qualcuno che sappia poter downgradare hai pacchetti ufficiali, c'è troppa robe li sopra, se ti faccio pasticciare rischio di macellarti dpkg (gestore pacchetti) e poi si che son grane :(
<Cyanide> ok
<neramarea> ho cambiato lo sfondo della schermata d'avvio con tweak, ma non mi riesce di cambiare il logo... ho scaricato un'immagine 64x64, tweak mi da' l'ok, ma al riavvio al posto dell'icona che ho caricato c'è l'immagine del pc, come se non avessi selezionato il logo...
<Shin3> \o
<neramarea> ...silenzio tombale...
<Shin3> non saprei guarda se per caso ha bisogno di un particolare formato per essere caricato
<neramarea> Shin3 ha funzionato, la prima volta. Poi il nulla...
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<misterblu> attempt: ciao ho fatto dei cambiamenti al sistema di ieri sono riuscito a montare la 10.04 avevo la 10.10 ma ho li stessi prob
<Odo> Giorno
<misterblu> ciao super fenomeni chissa che oggi non portiamo a casa la soluzione del prob
<misterblu> potreste aiutarmi a installare un driver scaricato da nvidia?
<misterblu> glpiana: attempt  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553514/
<glpiana> misterblu, fermo
<misterblu> hehhe
<glpiana> misterblu, hai installato la 10.04?
<misterblu> gl leggi il paste
<misterblu> gl si
<glpiana> misterblu, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<misterblu> si
<glpiana> misterblu, e su hardware drivers non c'è nulla per nvidia? allora lascia stare
<misterblu> no nulla
<massimo18> strano che nvidia abbia problemi
<misterblu> mi risponde "nessun driver proprietario è in uso nel sistema " e la finestra non riporta nessun driver aggiuntivo
<misterblu> ma il driver scaricato da nvidia perchè no glpiana
<massimo18> misterblu: mi dai il modello della tua scheda video per cortesia?
<misterblu> geforce gt 425 m
<misterblu> nvidia da il driver linux sia per 32 che 64 bit
<misterblu> massimo18: hai novità
<misterblu> massimo18: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553514/
<massimo18> misterblu: no
<massimo18> misterblu: pare che effettivamente quella scheda dia qualche problema con ubuntu
<misterblu> massimo18: come posso risolvere il prob per avere una risoluzione maggiore a 800x600
<massimo18> misterblu: non so che dirti
<misterblu> ok
<Serpico> misterblu: mi sa che ti tocca aspettare un poco di tempo
<Serpico> le prossime uscite di driver probabilmente risolveranno il problema
<misterblu> ma nel frattempo non c'è un driver vesa o roba del genere
<misterblu> allora ho aggiunto una riga nelle sorgenti software e ora ho il driver nel driver aggiuntivo
<misterblu> lo sto attivando speriamo bene
<misterblu> ho scoperto che non si possono dalla ver 10.04 installare i run per non fare casini il che è anche giusto
<misterblu> sembra che mi manchi l'audio
<misterblu> cosa devo verificare
<misterblu> un notizione per tutti ragazzi ho risolto il prob della scheda video
<misterblu> allego il il che ha suggerito la soluzione
<misterblu> http://guiodic.wordpress.com/2010/05/06/aggiornare-i-driver-nvidia-su-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<misterblu> ora manca l'audio
<OverMe> Rob429, sei indeciso?
<Rob429> nono :) qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi, ricevo diversi segmentation fault
<Rob429> ho fatto dei memtest ma la ram sembra apposto
<Rob429> gli errori sono tutti come questi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553526/  nessuno sà da cosa può dipendere?
<misterblu> glpiana: ciao
<misterblu> glpiana: ci sei
<misterblu> buongiorno avrei un prob con la scheda audio
<misterblu> nello specifico non si sente nulla
<mlazzari2> ciao a tutti
<misterblu> glpiana
<misterblu> non sento nulla dalla casse, ma se vado in configurazione audio il pc riconosce la scheda e il resto come mai allora non sento nulla?
<newbie> salve a tutti
<newbie> posso chiedervi un aiuto per risolvere un problema impossibile con ubuntu?
<Guest79267> nick deliverance
<Guest79267> Nick
<Guest79267> -nick
<Guest79267> uffa come si cambia nickname?
<Guest79267> ?
<Guest79267> -?
<Guest79267> --?
<Guest79267> uffa come esce la lista dei comandi?
<e-DIO-t> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Guest79267> !help
<Guest79267> e-dio-t
<Guest79267> grazie
<e-DIO-t> domandone -> ma inittab è stato sostituito da rc?.d ?
<Guest79267> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come cambiare nick?
<Guest79267> grazie mille
<e-DIO-t> direi che non è supporto ubuntu -> /nick nuovonick
<deliverance_87> grazie mille
<deliverance_87> posso farvi ora una domanda tecnica?
<deliverance_87> ho un problema
<misterblu> mi dite se la procedura scritta in questa pagina è corretta per favore? http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<deliverance_87> con il programma per la gestione dei file
<deliverance_87> scusatemi
<deliverance_87> non riesco a capire
<deliverance_87> perche dopo aver installato ubuntu 10.10 (maverick)
<deliverance_87> e aver installato il pacchetto "gerris"
<deliverance_87> non posso piu accedere alla cartella usr/bin
<deliverance_87> semplicemente, quando accedo si chiude l esploratore delle risorse
<deliverance_87> il "finder" del mac
<misterblu> attempt: ci sei
<deliverance_87> c'è qualcuno?
<deliverance_87> aiutoo|
<deliverance_87> ehi...
<deliverance_87> scusatemi ma cosa esiste a fare questo canale se nessuno risponde??
<deliverance_87> ehi...
<e-DIO-t> deliverance_87: 1) chi sta qua, sta qua a gratise e magari c'ha anche il suo da fare
<e-DIO-t> 2) come hai installato gerris?
<e-DIO-t> 3) che output ti da ls -lA /usr/bin ?
<deliverance_87> gra e diot
<deliverance_87> scusami
<deliverance_87> sto in windows
<deliverance_87> ora passo a ubuntu
<deliverance_87> e mi riconnetto
<FloodBotIt1> deliverance_87: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<deliverance_87> il gerris cmq aggiungendo
<deliverance_87> ho installato il gerris aggiungedo il repository del gerris dell università dove mi trovo
<deliverance_87> mi richiedeva un componente che non riusciva a installare, tale libnetcdf4
<deliverance_87> che ho scaricato e installato a parte anche se era scritto che era per la versione 10.4 di ubuntu
<deliverance_87> cmq, funziona tutto bene tranne che non posso piu accedere alla cartella
<Odo> fatto prima, gli stavo rispondendo :D
<deliverance_87> ediot
<deliverance_87> ora sono su ubuntu
<Odo> deliverance_87, installalo dai repository
<Odo> !info gerris
<ubot-it> gerris (source: gerris): Gerris Flow Solver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20091109-dfsg.1-2 (maverick), package size 187 kB, installed size 704 kB
<deliverance_87> non posso
<deliverance_87> perche dai repository universal di ubuntu è aggiornato ogni 7 mesi
<e-DIO-t> eh si che invece escono nuove tipologie d'equazioni ogni quarto d'ora.
<deliverance_87> e a me invece servirebbero sempre le ultime versioni per essere aggiornato con il lavoro degli altri membri del team
<deliverance_87> ecco appunto
<deliverance_87> comunque, non so se è sbagliato come ho fatto, ho installato libnetcdf4 che serviva per far funzionare il gerris
<deliverance_87> pero mi diceva che non era installabile, allora l ho scaricato a mano e installato dal sito di ubuntu, dove specificava che era per la 10.4
<deliverance_87> per la 10.10 esiste libnetcdf6 ma ho scaricato anche quello (rimosso in seguito) e cmq non avanda, voleva proprio libnetcdf4
<deliverance_87> comunque, pensate che questo abbia a che fare con il fatto che non apro piu usr/bin navigando tra i file?
<deliverance_87> se faccio "dir" dal terminale in usr/bin vedo tutto
<rik> buongiorno a tutti
<deliverance_87> buongiorno rik
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<rik> qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche dritta su come convertitre i file flac in mp3 da terminale???
<deliverance_87> rik: potresti vedere e esiste un equivalente di ffmpg per ubuntu
<Diels-Alder> domanda rapida: quali sono gli svantaggi nel passare a ubuntu a 64bit?
<deliverance_87> *se esiste
<rik> dovrebbe esister... credo di averlo pure installato...
<Odo> rik, flac estensione aac ?
<FxIII> ciao a tutti
<rik> deliverance_87 cosa intendi per aac?
<minigio> Qualche indicazione per il p2p qui ???
<deliverance_87> rik non l ho scrritto io :P
<rik> cscusami
<deliverance_87> aac cmq è un formato
<rik> odo cosa intendi per aac?
<deliverance_87> scusate, per il problema che ho con usr/bin, nessuna soluzione?
<Diels-Alder> quali sono i software problematici con architettura 64bit?
<minigio> E' possibile usare Xchat per il p2p ???
<Odo> rik, comunque tieni presente che flac a mp3 perdi parecchia qualita'
<Odo> lo sai questo vero?
<rik> si lo so
<rik> Odo ma la radio in macchina non mi legge quel formato
<Odo> rik, con ffmpeg puoi farlo, o se preferisci puoi provare con soundconverte che ha l'interfaccia grafica
<Odo> sounconverter
<rik> purtroppo il computer è un op' vecchio
<Odo> si vabbe': soundconverter
<rik> e non ho spaziosufficiente a disposizione Odo
<Diels-Alder> nessuno usa 64 bit?
<deliverance_87> scusate domanda al volo
<Odo> fallo con ffmpeg allora da linea di comando
<minigio> Con konversation oppure xchat si può fare p2p.. invece che usare Amule ???
<FxIII> sapete come si chiama l'affare che parte a tutto schermo nella versione per netbook di 10.4?
<deliverance_87> come si aprono i ifle sh in ubuntu?
<rik> preferirei fare tutto da terminale... suggermenti al riguardo
<deliverance_87> qualcuno mi puo dire come si aprono i file sh in ubuntu?
<FxIII> la parte grafica per intenderci al di sotto della barra
<Diels-Alder> sh nomefile.sh
<Diels-Alder> li esegue
<Diels-Alder> se li vuoi leggere gedit nomefile.sh
<Odo> rik prova cosi': ffmpeg -i input.flac -ab 196k -ac 2 -ar 48000 output.mp3
<e-DIO-t> Diels-Alder: io ho 64bit a casa e non ho trovato problemi particolari fin'ora
<Diels-Alder> e-DIO-t: software tipo skype ecc???
<e-DIO-t> deliverance_87: li devi prima rendere eseguibili [ chmod ] e poi puoi eseguirli
<Diels-Alder> tutto ok?
<e-DIO-t> Diels-Alder: non saprei, non uso
<rik> Odo per ottenere dei file a 320k e una frequenza di 44100 che è poi quella utilizzata per i file mp3
<rik> cosa devofare Odo
<rik> ???
<Diels-Alder> cambiare i valori del comando
<Diels-Alder> e-DIO-t: ma i repo sono uguali???
<Diels-Alder> nel senso
<Diels-Alder> il repo per il 64 bit è completo come quello per il 32 o è più ristretto^
<Diels-Alder> ?
<FxIII> sapete se ci sono problemi a passare da una netbook remix 10.4 alla 10.4.1? qui mi sembra di capire che finisce il supporto...
<e-DIO-t> Diels-Alder: per lo meno per quanto riguarda il software che uso io non ho trovato limitazioni -> Ma comunque non tutto il software è 64bit [anche perchè a volte l'uso dei 64bit sarebbe ingiustificato]
<Odo> rik, allora in questo modo gli dici che il file di input ha un audio bit rate di 196khz e lo vuoi convertire ad una frequenza di 48khz in mp3
<rik> Odo ok ci simao
<rik> ma comunque il comando non funziona
<Odo> rik, errori?
<Diels-Alder> prova mencoder
<Diels-Alder> mi pare che una volta avevo fatto una cosa del genere
<rik> si Odo
<rik> aspe'
<Odo> rik, si quali grazie
<Odo> rik, la sintassi sembra giusta
<deliverance_87> scusate
<deliverance_87> ho un altro problema
<deliverance_87> ho ubuntu 10.10
<rik> Odo http://paste.ubuntu.com/553544/
<deliverance_87> e un processore i7 su un sony vaio che mi pare scaldi un po troppo, la ventola gira sempre al massimo e butta un sacco di calore anche se il pc non fa niente
<deliverance_87> come mai? ubuntu non ha una tecnologia tipo speedstep che mi regola l utilizzo della cpu?
<Odo> rik, ascolta prova ad installare anche questa lib: sudo apt-get install libavcodec-unstripped-52
<rik> Odo apposto
<rik> Odo grazie grazie grazie tante
<deliverance_87> ehi
<deliverance_87> qualcuno mi puo dire come rallentare la cpu o un programma che gestisca correttamente la velocità? ho letto da qualche parte che c'era un problema nel kernel della 10.4 ma che dovrebbe essere risolto nella 10.10
<MARCO_> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto, non riesco ad entrare in rete sulla macchina linux da un pc  XP se non facendo il reboot del linux, sembra che dopo un certo tempo linux non consenta più di entrare
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'inizializzazione della rete all'avvio. Nè dropbox, nè remember the mil (una screenlet che utilizzo) funzionano. Mi appare pure sullo schermo un avviso "questa screenlet richiede il collegamento a internet". Avviandoli a mano funzionano, quindi credo che il problema sia nell'ordine con cui vengono inizializzati i programmi
<glpiana> Zagorax, la connessione è attiva al momento del login o devi attivarla tu?
<Zagorax> ho il login automatico e la connessione risulta attiva
<FxIII> una domanda, cosa succede se ho attive contemporaneamente le connessioni wifi e ethernet?
<glpiana> Zagorax, prova a togliere momentaneamente il login automatico e vedi qual è il comportamento
<Zagorax> d'accordo, faccio la prova, a dopo
<K99Brain> FxIII, se non hai configurazioni particolari, solo una delle due viene utilizzata
<K99Brain> FxIII, l'altra interfaccia è connessa ma non usata
<K99Brain> FxIII, fai riferimento alla tabella di routing
<FxIII> K99Brain: stavo per dirlo
<K99Brain> FxIII, (il comando è: route )
<FxIII> K99Brain: cmq se disattivo l'altra continua a funzionare o prende il posto giusto?
<K99Brain> FxIII, se una la disattivi, l'altra continua a funzionare, si
<FxIII> k
<Zagorax> glpiana, eliminando il login automatico funziona
<glpiana> Zagorax, strano comportamento comunque quanto meno per dropbox che non dovrebbe dare sto problema
<glpiana> Zagorax, non so dirti a cosa sia dovuto
<Zagorax> boh, grazie comunque, appena posso vedo se col login automatico e un ritardo di pochi secondi va bene comunque
<dante_> ammazza quanti sete!!!!!!!
<dante_> c'e' qualcuno che sa capire di problematiche ubuntiane??
<FxIII> dante_: prova a fare la domanda direttamente
<misterblu> jester
<go^> ahahah
<misterblu> ciao
<misterblu> glpiana: ci sei
<jester-> aiò misterblu usa il tab che se non scrivi il nick giusto non blinca e non ti vedo se sto facendo altro
<jester-> !tab | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<immnauel> ciao a tutti
<misterblu> jester-:  allora ho reinstallato tutto
<jester-> ma va
<immnauel> ho un problema nella creazione o copiare le cartelle, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<misterblu> se non ricordi era per il prob della scheda video
<misterblu> e ho risolto
<jester-> misterblu: si la risoluzone
<FxIII> io invece vorrei capire in cosa consiste l'avanzamento alla versione x
<FxIII> nel senso sto facendo recupero nuovi pacchetti
<misterblu> ma ora è ok
<immnauel> ho un problema nella creazione o copiare le cartelle, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<go^> ho inserito questa riga in /etc/fstab /dev/sda7	/mnt/home	auto	r,user,noauto	0	0..poi ho dato mount -a...non mi ha restituito nessun errore ma non mi ha montato niente in /mnt/home...idee?
<FxIII> cosa succede se va giu corrente connessione suolo sotto il banco ect
<jester-> misterblu: driver da repo?
<dante_> ciao fxIII
<massimo18> O_O
<dante_> mi capita sovente che quando scarico dei programmi
<jester-> FxIII: succede un casotto e devi completare in cheroot da live
<misterblu> si ho aggiutno una riga ai repo e mi ha scaricato il driver giusto e finalmente è andato tutto a posto
<jester-> chroot*
<dante_> che siano giochi o software
<misterblu> ps ho installato la 10.04 e non la 10.10
<dante_> avviene una cosa strana
<misterblu> ma ed è qui che mi sono arenato di nuovo non ho l'audio
<jester-> misterblu: centra nulla la versione
<FxIII> recupero nuovi pacchetti?
<misterblu> hehehehe
<FxIII> o installazione degli aggiornamenti?
<go^> ho capito da solo
<misterblu> per me non completamente ma diciamo di si
<dante_> la grafica cambia si apre il programma e poi  scompare sai darmi una spiegazione??
<FxIII> recupero pacchetti dovrebbe poter essere un operazione interrompibile
<jester-> misterblu: prima l'audio andava?
<FxIII> l'installazione magari no
<FxIII> chiedo, non lo so
<misterblu> jester-:  nella 10.10 era perfetto
<misterblu> jester-: se vado nelle inpostazioni vede la scheda
<jester-> misterblu: togli il driver nvidia, commenti la riga nel sources, avanzi e reinstalli il drivero altrimenti ti tocca ricompilare alsa
<jester-> FxIII: s'è capito poco, avanzando si spento il pc per mancanza di corrente?
<misterblu> jester-:  disattivo il driver nvidia ho capito bene
<FxIII> no sta avanzando adesso
<misterblu> jester-: quello proprietario
<FxIII> ma la banda balla
<massimo18> -.-
<FxIII> ho messo la batteria al portatile per paura ma vorrei sapere a cosa vado in contro quando faccio qualcosa(in generale)
<misterblu> jester-: l'audio non andava anche prima del driver nvidia
<misterblu> jester-:  avanzo alla 10.10
<jester-> misterblu: si ma se avanzi ti disattiva il repo esterno e poi snon sostituisce il driver e torni da capo
<neramarea> ubuntu tweak; ho cambiato lo sfondo della schermata d'avvio, ma non riesco a sostituire il logo. o meglio, ho scaricato un gif 64x64, selezionato, tweak mi da' l'ok ma poi all'avvio il logo non c'è...
<misterblu> jester-: appunto io resterei qui alla 10.04 e magari con un pò di aiuto compilo l'alsa ho trovato una procedura la metto inpaste puoi dargli un'occhiata
<misterblu> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553570/
<jester-> misterblu: http://it.bongolinux.com/ubuntu-muto-ecco-come-risolvere-installazione-alsa/37439/
<jester-> misterblu: mi fai vere che repo hai messo giusto per curiosità?
<misterblu> subito
<misterblu> jester-:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu lucid main
<misterblu> jester-:  alla fine nella ver 10.04 era più semplice
<misterblu> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553571/
<misterblu> jester-:  che faccio
<jester-> misterblu: segui il link che ti ho incollato
<misterblu> jester-: scusa non ho letto
<jester-> http://it.bongolinux.com/ubuntu-muto-ecco-come-risolvere-installazione-alsa/37439/
<immnauel> ciao raga
<immnauel> ho un problema nella creazione o copiare le cartelle, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<misterblu> jester-:  mi ha dato un warning aproposito del settagio del mixer volume in mute
<jester-> immnauel: cioè?
<jester-> misterblu: warning non è errore
<immnauel> ciao jester
<immnauel> ho ubuntu 10.10
<immnauel> ed avrei visogno di copiare delle cartelle da una pen drive nell'hd
<immnauel> ma mi dice che non ho le autorizzazioni
<jester-> immnauel: copiarle nella home?
<immnauel> li dovrei copiare nella cartella bin di system
<immnauel> oppure creare una nuova cartella sempre li
<jester-> immnauel: se fuori dalla home devi usare sudo da terminale o lanciare nautilus con gksu nautilus
<immnauel> .........aiutami non sono tanto pratico
<jester-> immnauel: apri un terminale
<jester-> immnauel: scrivi gksu nautilus e dai enter
<immnauel> sulla scrivania?
<jester-> col filemanager che si apre hai i poteri
<jester-> immnauel: applicazioni-->accessori-->terminale
<misterblu> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553574/
<immnauel> fatto , mi apre root desktop
<jester-> misterblu: sempbra manchi una dipendenza stai seguendo esattamente la guida? tutti quelli che l'hanno usata non hanno avuto problemi
<jester-> immnauel: cosi hai i poteri di root
<misterblu> jester-:  si sto seguendo scrupolosamente l'elenco
<reyarth> ragazzi, se qualcuno scrive qualche guida ed ha voglia di pubblicarla, potete farlo anche nel mio sito se vi va, http://reyarth.dominikmagic.com
<immnauel> solo in questo modo lo posso fare?
<jester-> misterblu: dovrebbe far da solo lo script
<glpiana> misterblu, dpkg -l | grep curse
<jester-> immnauel: se srivi fuori dalla home si
<immnauel> non esiste una funzione che lo attiva sempre???
<jester-> immnauel: non è consigliabile pacioccare fuori dalla home, qundi nel sistema, specialmente se non si ha pratica del sistema
<immnauel> ok
<immnauel> grazie proverò
<immnauel> sei stato gentile jester
<jester-> immnauel: cosi come seguire presunte guide farlocche andandi di copia incolla
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<misterblu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553580/
<jester-> reyarth: le guide andrebbero verificate e testate, sinceramente ne abbiamo pieni i cabasisi dei danni provocati da tali guide
<glpiana> misterblu, dai questi quattro comandi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553581/
<glpiana> reyarth, in più questo non è un canale adatto a spammare i proprio siti e/o blog
<reyarth> be, quelle che scrivo io sono quelle testate sul mio sistema :)
<reyarth> glpiana, non volevo spammare, solo informare chi era interessato..
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> <reyarth> ragazzi, se qualcuno scrive qualche guida ed ha voglia di pubblicarla, potete farlo anche nel mio sito se vi va, http://reyarth.dominikmagic.com
<glpiana> reyarth, ripeto, non è il posto adatto. chiuso off topic per cortesia
<reyarth> ok ok, chiuso
<jester-> reyarth: 90% delle presunte tali sul forum sono malfatte e farlocche
<reyarth> jester-, pero è pure vero che una persona per natura cerca un howto prima di andare a disturbare gente.. se il 90% delle guide nel forum sono farlocche, xkè non toglierle??
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !chat | reyarth
<ubot-it> reyarth: please see above
<misterblu> gl fatto
<misterblu> glpiana:  fatoo
<misterblu> glpiana: riprovo con la procedura per vedere se da ancora errori?
<misterblu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553591/
<misterblu> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553591/
<misterblu> mi da un altro errore
<misterblu> su sudo make install ultimo blocco
<misterblu> glpiana
<FxIII> esiste un modo per vedere la velocità istantanea di una connessione?
<misterblu> jester-:  mi dà un altro errore alla fine dellultimo blocco in alsa utils
<jester-> misterblu: controlla di aver scaricato i driver giusti, sono 3 pacchi mi pare
<thelth> hi
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install xmlto
<glpiana> eggià -.-
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get install xmlto
<misterblu> glpiana: ho dato sudo .....xmlto
<misterblu> ok!
<misterblu> sta installando un pacco di roba
<misterblu> glpiana:  sta scaricando 447 mb di aggiornamenti
<glpiana> misterblu, aggiornamenti?
<e-DIO-t> puzza di dist-upgrade
<glpiana> <glpiana> misterblu, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<glpiana> <misterblu> si
<e-DIO-t> o di installazione di openoffi.
<misterblu> si lo avevo fatto
<jester-> glpiana: vai te a capire
<glpiana> misterblu, non sono aggironamenti
<jester-> gli dici una cosa e ne fa un'altra
<misterblu> no
<glpiana> sono pacchetti che servono per installare xmlto
<misterblu> ok
<glpiana> anche a me, volendo installarlo, segnala 445 mega di roba
<misterblu> ho fatto solo le cose che mi dite
<glpiana> ma perchè devi compilare alsa?
<misterblu> capendone poco non faccio di testa mia
<misterblu> non va l'audio
<glpiana> misterblu, nel senso che non viene vista la scheda?
<jester-> glpiana: ha un vaio con karmic
<jester-> lucid
<misterblu> e jester ha suggerito una strada già presente nel web
<glpiana> jester-, karmic? ha detto che aveva messo la 10.04
<glpiana> ah ecco
<misterblu> la scheda credo la veda
<misterblu> ma è muta
<glpiana> alsamixer nel terminale apre il mixer o dice puppa?
<misterblu> non l'ho interrogato
<glpiana> misterblu, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer.
<misterblu> glpiana:  da ieri ho riformattato tutto e installato la 10.04 risolto i prob della scheda video e touchpad ma ho avuto in regalo prob audio
<misterblu> gl sta ancora lavorando
<glpiana> misterblu, apri sto piffero di terminale e scrivi alsamixer per favore?
<misterblu> torno più tardi
<glpiana> aprine un altro
<misterblu> ciao
<glpiana> ma pensa te
<misterblu> mia moglie mi sta facendo un culo ....
<misterblu> alsamixer
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> misterblu, non qui -.-
<glpiana> in un temrinale ho detto
<glpiana> mi metto a piangere tra poco
<misterblu> alsamixer si apre
<glpiana> misterblu, vedi la scritta MM alla base di uno dei canali?
<FxIII> qualcuno sa come fare a dire a skype di usare il microfono interno invece di quello esterno in 10.4
<misterblu> si fatto no due colonne una pcm altra master
<FxIII> o meglio
<glpiana> misterblu, alla base dei due canali che vedi cosa leggi? 00  oppure MM ?
<FxIII> skype usa pulseaudio che gli passa come source il microfono esterno di sua sponte
<glpiana> FxIII, imposta il microfono che vuoi usare dalla finestra della regolazione audio
<glpiana> FxIII, tasto sinistro sull'icona del volume --> regolazione o preferenze o quel che è
<FxIII> non ci siamo
<FxIII> qui porta solo audio interno analog stereo
<FxIII> che per altro è quello esterno...
<glpiana> FxIII, nella scheda uscite?
<glpiana> scusa, ingressi? :D
<FxIII> è un eeepc
<FxIII> ne ha uno integrato e un'uscita
<FxIII> (entrata in questo caso)
<glpiana> FxIII, che me ne fa se è un eeepc o un computer grande quanto un armadio?
<glpiana> FxIII, sei sulla shced aingressi di regolazione audio?
<glpiana> *scheda ingressi
<FxIII> scheda in quel senso
<FxIII> ok
<glpiana> FxIII, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | FxIII
<ubot-it> FxIII: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<FxIII> c'è solo  Audio Interno Analog Stereo
<glpiana> FxIII, ok, invece tu cosa vorresti usare come microfono?
<glpiana> aspetta. sicuro di avere un microfono interno?
<FxIII> il microfono interno
<FxIII> solo che non c'è nella lista
<FxIII> se uso il registratore di suoni viene usato correttamente
<FxIII> viceversa con skype usa solo quello esterno
<glpiana> FxIII, apri alsamixer da terminale e premi tab fino ad arrivare alla serie di volumi di cattura
<CaveCanem> Buongiorno... È possibile che medibuntu sia down?
<FxIII> ok
<CaveCanem> non riesco a scaricare alcune cose... e package.medibuntu non funzia
<glpiana> FxIII, dovresti vedere almeno un input source
<FxIII> sono 3
<FxIII> front mi
<glpiana> CaveCanem, dai sudo apt-get update nel terminale     e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<FxIII> capture e digital
<glpiana> !paste | CaveCanem
<ubot-it> CaveCanem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FxIII> from MI non front mic
<CaveCanem> Dando questo comando: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh mi restituisce che mnedibuntu non è raggiungibile
<CaveCanem> glpiana: sì, mi da errore come quando non è connesso alla rete
<CaveCanem> ma solo con medibuntu
<glpiana> CaveCanem, fai veder el'output di quel comando allora
<CaveCanem> subito
<glpiana> FxIII, niente selettore di input source quindi?
<FxIII> ho solo questi tre livelli
<CaveCanem> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553601/
<glpiana> FxIII, modello di eeepc?
<FxIII> non ci sono selettori
<FxIII> 1005ha
<FxIII> mi pare
<FxIII> asp che confermo
<glpiana> CaveCanem, che versione di ubuntu? dimmi anche se 32 o 64 bit
<CaveCanem> 10.10 x64
<FxIII> sì
<glpiana> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_amd64.deb CaveCanem
<CaveCanem> glpiana: io ho già installato libdvdread4
<jester-> funzano i midibuntu
<FxIII> dunque glpiana su capture c' la possibilità di premere spazio e settare captur
<FxIII> sugli altri indicatori no
<CaveCanem> però quando lancio questo comando: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jester-> forse hai un errore nella stringa repo
<CaveCanem> non riesce a scaricare qualcosa da medibuntu
<glpiana> FxIII, guarda qui sotto Audio http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AsusEeePC?highlight=%28eeepc%29
<CaveCanem> quindi ho controllato se l'errore fosse nei repository medibuntu
<CaveCanem> e anche da update non li trova...
<jester-> CaveCanem: li aggiorna i medibuntu, ho appena controllato
<glpiana> CaveCanem, ti ho linkato il pacchetto che volevi installare. i repo di medibuntu se è solo per ste lib li puoi disabilitare senza problema
<CaveCanem> jester-: non ho capito mi sa
<FxIII> ok
<FxIII> provo
<FxIII> ma anche no
<CaveCanem> ok glpiana allora installo quel deb
<FxIII> sta facendo l'avanzamento
<FxIII> lascio perdere fino a quando non finisce
<jester-> CaveCanem: sud apt-get update me li aggiorna i medibuntu
<FxIII> cmq provo quanto è scritto
<glpiana> FxIII, di qualsiasi file che andrai a modifciare fai una copia di beckup
<CaveCanem> oh, a me manco il link di glpiana funziona... Problema dns?
<FxIII> certo glpiana
<jester-> CaveCanem: come li hai aggiunti i medibuntu
<glpiana> CaveCanem, possibile
<CaveCanem> jester-: come indicato sulla wiki inglese
<CaveCanem> c'è un comando da dare
<e-DIO-t> "a pugni"
<jester-> CaveCanem: hai un proxy?
<CaveCanem> no
<CaveCanem> niente proxy
<glpiana> CaveCanem, cambia dns, prova quelli di gogol. 8.8.8.8
<CaveCanem> provo a mettere i dns di google?
<CaveCanem> ok
<jester-> CaveCanem: http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<CaveCanem_> Nada, stesso errore
<CaveCanem_> sia con apt-get update sia andando direttamente su package
<Febo> ciao a tutti
<Febo> scusate avrei un problema con ubuntu..l'ho installato da soli 2 giorni quindi mi trovo ancora un po in difficoltà:nelle finestre sono spariti i tasti per chiudere e ridurre..come posso fare?
<jester-> Febo: nel terminale metacity --replace sortisce qualche effetto?
<Febo> ummm...terminale metacity sarebbe??
<Febo> se puo aiutare io ho installato Compiz
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... volevo chiedere se c'è modo di far autoaccettare automaticamente i file da giver tra due pc in lan
<jester-> Febo: metacity --replace è comando da dare nel terminale
<jester-> fabri: giver?
<fabri> jester... si... :)
<Febo> jester: non so cosa sia il terminale! :(
<e-DIO-t> jester-: perchè usare il filesystem è roba per pochi.
<mejo90> salve a tutti..Volevo chiedere se era possibile installare ubuntu 10.10 versione netbook su un notebook e soprattutto se cio' porterebbe vantaggi in termini prestazionali
<jester-> Febo: appliazioni-->Accessori-->terminale
<jester-> mejo90: nessun vantaggio
<jester-> mejo90: secondo me è sempre preferibile la normale
<mejo90> jester: Anche io preferisco la normale, ma il pc e' vecchiotto e pensavo che la versione netbook fosse piu' leggera
<jester-> fabri: cosa sarebbe giver
<jester-> mejo90: prova lubuntu
<changer> salve a tutti! Ho paura che ieri smachiniando con la scheda wirless  ho combianto qualcosa e adesso nn va più come prima
<changer> ho usato un comando per cambiare il canale
<jester-> changer: sminchiando avendo fatto?
<changer> cosa posso fare per risistemare tutto? azzerare le configurazioni o reistallare la scheda
<changer> si
<changer> esatto
<changer> :D
<jester-> changer: e che comando hai uato
<jester-> usato*
<changer> sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<changer> credo che sia stato per questo
<jester-> changer: al rivvio scompare
<jester-> riavvio*
<jester-> non è permanente
<changer> il problena resta però anche dopo il riavvio
<changer> ho fatto diverse prove da windows tutto ok
<jester-> perchè se lo mette il driver
<changer> quando invece mi collego da ubuntu nn va proprio
<jester-> changer: sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 11
<jester-> o altro
<jester-> changer: che scheda hai
<fabri> jester-, è un programmino che vede i pc connessi in lan con quel programma e permette lo scambio di file e cartelle
<Febo_> Jeste: grazie mille dell'aiuto e della pazienza :) ha funzionato
<jester-> fabri: non conosco
<Febo_> Jester*
<jester-> Febo_: disattiva gli effetti
<changer> jester- c'è un comando per guardare il modello?
<Febo_> ?
<jester-> changer: lspci | grep -i network
<Febo_> come?
<changer> intel corporation pro/wirless 4965
<jester-> Febo_: destro sul decktop cambia sfondo-->effetti visivi-->nessuno
<changer> jester- intel corporation pro/wirless 4965
<Febo_> fatto :) però sto notando un problema..con quella cosa di prima adesso mi sono spariti i pulsanti dalla barra dei segnalibri
<dersew> salve
<mejo90> jester: Grazie del consiglio non conoscevo proprio lubuntu. Speriamo non mi dia troppi problemi di driver XD
<dersew> ragazzi, mi servirebbe una info
<jester-> changer: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<jester-> che e poi riavvia
<changer> devo essere connesso ad internet per questo comando vero?
<dersew> sapete mica se è possibile con ubuntu unire 2 linee adsl (1eth, 1wifi) come se fosse un'unica linea in modo da andare al doppio della velocità? ovviamente 2 contratti adsl, 2 linee telefoniche 2 router, e nel pc 2 skede d rete..
<jester-> dersew: la velocità la determina il provider
<dersew> jester-:  ovviamente si, il provider mi fornisce 800kbps circa per ogni linea adsl
<dersew> vorrei poterle unire per arrivare a 1.6mb
<dersew> una sorte di bridge..nn so
<Febo_> jester- : fatto :) però sto notando un problema..con quella cosa di prima adesso mi sono spariti i pulsanti dalla barra dei segnalibri :S
<jester-> dersew: sarebbe come dire coddo assieme 2 gnocche normali per averne una super
<jester-> Febo_: riavvia
<dersew> si, esatto
<dersew> ahahha
<jester-> secondo te è possibile?
<dersew> nn si può?
<dersew> bhè, su win è possibile..ma nn ho assolutamente intenzione di andare su win per fare na simile cosa..
<jester-> dersew: balle
<dersew> jester, su win si può distribuire il traffico
<jester-> dersew: forse gestire 2 connessioni diverse, forse, ma sommare la velocità non penso proprio
<dersew> far andare magari 1 programma da una linea e n'altro programma da un'altra linea
<x64-vt> ciao
<Febo> jester- : riavviato, ma continuano a non esserci
<dersew> jester- è possibile linkare qui degli how-to?
<jester-> Febo: cosa non c'è
<glpiana> dersew, no
<Febo> i pulsanti dei segnalibri nella barra
<x64-vt> qualcuno mi conferma che il mobile connect funziona bene anche non in windows?
<glpiana> dersew, se hai guide proponile al gruppo documentazione
<jester-> Febo: segnalibri?
<Febo> si
<dersew> nono, è una guida trovata sul web
<dersew> nn è fatta da me
<Febo> la barra c'è
<dersew> ed è per win
<Febo> ma i pulsanti no
<dersew> era giusto per far capire a jester
<FloodBotIt1> dersew: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !enter | dersew
<ubot-it> dersew: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<changer> jester-  nn c'è un modo per ripristinare i driver di default visto che prima funzionavano bene?
<jester-> Febo: queli segnalibri
<dersew> yy ok
<jester-> changer: sono nel kernel i drier e iwconfig non apporta nessun cambiamento permanente, secondo me hai fatto altro. posta nel pastebin cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> !paste | Febo
<ubot-it> Febo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Febo> jester- : se vado su Segnalibri/Barra dei segnalibri ci sono dei siti che avevo salvato...ma poi nella barra i pulsanti non ci sono più
<Cyanide> ciaooo
<Taravel> ciao, vorrei sapere se esiste una GUI per il comando cat o se è possibile automatizzare questo comando in modo che unisca tutti i files in una cartella
<x64-vt> jester: tu sei quello che ha ati+intel sul portatile?
<jester-> Febo: nella barra gnome io non ho nessun segnalibro, avevi aggiunto un applet?
<jester-> x64-vt: nu
<debiAn-> sono io che ha ati+intel sul portatile
<debiAn-> ho smesso di sclerare dietro a sto problema..non ne esco :(
<changer> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/553617/
<debiAn-> x64-vt
<x64-vt> ok scusa
<x64-vt> nessuna novità quindi debian?
<jester-> changer: fa vedere pure iwconfig
<x64-vt> prova nel forum ubuntu no?
<debiAn-> aimè no :| anche tu stesso problema?
<x64-vt> nono
<x64-vt> altri...
<x64-vt> tipo che il pc si riavvia solo con shutdown-r e non da kde
<debiAn-> potrei provare, si
<x64-vt> lol
<jester-> x64-vt: curiosità: ati+intel = 2 schede video?
<glpiana> x64-vt, spiega meglio
<x64-vt> te lo consiglio, magari la c'è qualcuno che ti aiuterà meglio
<debiAn-> jester-, si
<Cyanide> continuo ad avere un problema con samba e le sue dipendenze, anche se fino ad oggi con i repo ext aggiunti non ho avuto problemi qualcuno mi ha consigliato di fare un pò di pulizia degli stessi e un downgrade dei pacchetti rimandandomi a uno di noi che ne sappesse di più per non fare casini...ho guardato un po in giro ma mi fido più di noi quindi help
<jester-> che problema da
<debiAn-> jester-, non riesco a selezionare la scheda video..mi fa utilizzare solo l'Intel del cavolo e non posso usare l'ATi dedicata (è un portatile)
<debiAn-> con Windows, con i driver catalyst, posso selezionare qualche scheda video usare
<x64-vt> se faccio shutdown da kde parte la musichetta e poi stop..rimane lì
<glpiana> debiAn-, hai due schede video sul portatile?
<jester-> debiAn-: nemmeno a backlistare il driver intel? e sicuro che siano 2 schede e non scheda a uscita video?
<changer> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/553619/
<x64-vt> tutto ok da console
<glpiana> x64-vt, hai kubuntu o hai messo kde su ubuntu?
<Febo> jester- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/553618/
<x64-vt> kubuntu
<x64-vt> da un giorno all'altro fa questa cosa
<glpiana> x64-vt, solo il riavvio fa così o anche lo spegnimento?
<jester-> changer: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<debiAn-> jester-, glpiana, beh..l'Intel penso sia una GPU sulla CPU Intel (i3)..mentre l'ATi ha Ram dedicata..
<x64-vt> non so, ma scommetto che è uguale. proverò, adesso non posso cmq
<x64-vt> sono su altro pc
<glpiana> debiAn-, fai così, digita lspci in un terminale e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | debiAn-
<ubot-it> debiAn-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<changer> wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning: devic or resosource busy
<debiAn-> copio qua.
<debiAn-> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<debiAn-> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] (rev ff)
<glpiana> debiAn-, no, voglio tutto lspci su pastebin
<debiAn-> oki asp
<debiAn-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553620/
<changer> jester- wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning: devic or resosource busy
<x64-vt> glpiana nessuna idea?
<x64-vt> mai capitato prima in linux
<glpiana> debiAn-, dai  lsmod e metti su pastebin
<jester-> changer:  vai in configurazioni di rete e mettila un dhcp e in ipv4 mettila in dhcp solo indirizzi e scrivi 8.8.8.8 nel box server dns
<glpiana> x64-vt, sei su un altro pc e non hai quello in questione. vorresti stessimo qui a chiacchierare della cosa?
<glpiana> x64-vt, torna quando hai il pc in questione sotto mano
<debiAn-> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553621/
<jester-> changer: sei collegato a filo o con wifi
<changer> wifi con il pc incriminato
<x64-vt> bè ma i comandi da dare me li puoi suggerire lo stesso no?
<glpiana> debiAn-, i moduli sono entrambi caricati
<debiAn-> esatto
<changer> wifi universitaruio
<debiAn-> non posso selezionare quale usare, rimane sempre l'Intel
<glpiana> debiAn-, ma se colleghi uno schermo all'altra uscita ora non fa nulla?
<jester-> changer: quindi la stai usando la wifi
<changer> con quel pc ci sto provando ma nn va affartto
<changer> sono in chat con un pc dell'unic
<debiAn-> glpiana, ho un'uscita VGA e una HDMI..ma non so a quale delle due schede siano associate
<Febo> Jester- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/553618/
<glpiana> debiAn-, no spe che mi sot perdendo. in teoria tutte e due le shcede comunicano con lo schermo del portatile?
<debiAn-> si glpiana
<jester-> changer: l'uni usa un proxy?
<debiAn-> praticamente ti spiego meglio glpiana
<changer> si è configuarato e funzioante, mi collego per i primi 3 secondi la connessione va
<jester-> Febo: specifica bene, stavi parlando di firefox
<changer> poi si blocca e nn fa più nuilal se nn disconnetto e riconnetto
<debiAn-> una penso sia una GPU integrata sulla CPU Intel i3..l'altra con RAM dedicata..su Windows passa automaticamente all'Intel in caso di uso di batteria (perchè consuma meno)..per prestazioni elevate, si usa l'ATi
<debiAn-> glpiana, posso quindi switchare "a caldo" su windows, a seconda delle mie esigenze..
<Febo> jester- : si
<jester-> changer: secondo me la scheda funza bene, forse hai sminchiato qualcosa nella conf proxy
<changer> nn le ho toccate...
<changer> sono sempre uguali
<glpiana> debiAn-, ho capito. dai questo comando: glxinfo | grep render
<jester-> Febo: se non specifichi uno capisce che è la barra di gnome, in firefof la barra è abilitata?
<glpiana> debiAn-, nel caso installa mesa utils se te lo dovesse suggerire. poi metti su pastebin
<debiAn-> direct rendering: Yes
<debiAn-> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<jester-> Febo: destro a finco di aiuto e spunta barra dei segnalibri
<glpiana> debiAn-, puoi provare come suggeriva jester- a mettere in blacklist il driver intel e vedere se ti fa andare la ati
<glpiana> debiAn-, il modulo da mettere in blacklist è i915
<jester-> mi pare strano 2 schede su un portatile, di solito una è l'uscita video
<changer> jester- appena riavvio la connessione per qualche secondo va tutto ok poi si blocca e nn carica più pagine
<debiAn-> glpiana, non ho mai provato..però ho provato ad installare il driver ATI e non funzionava più X
<Febo> jester- : non mi hai capito..la barra dei segnalibri c'è...sono i bottoni ad esser spariti
<glpiana> debiAn-, lascia perdere il driver ati
<jester-> changer: cambia i dns
<debiAn-> jester-, i nuovi portatili con i3 i5 i7 penso siano fatti così...GPU integrata sulla CPU
<jester-> debiAn-: a quale pro 2 schede
<debiAn-> glpiana, perdona l'ignoranza...come metto in blacklist il modulo?
<x64-vt> vero debian
<debiAn-> jester-, consumo batteria= Intel prestazioni= ATi
<glpiana> debiAn-, editando /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> stacco
<jester-> debiAn-: lo scrivi in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<debiAn-> grazie glpiana
<debiAn-> provo:)
<Cyanide> changer, io un problema simile l'ho incontrato ma era il modem/router a darlo, caricava la prima pagina di un sito poi sulle altre girava girava e non caricava
<debiAn-> riavvio X e torno
<changer> jester- mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio, tempo per la connessione esaurito
<jester-> changer: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Febo> Jester- : la barra dei segnalibri c'è!...sono i bottoni ad esser spariti
<changer> Generated by networkmanager          nameserver 193.205.128.11       nameserver 193.205.128.15
<changer> jester- Generated by networkmanager          nameserver 193.205.128.11       nameserver 193.205.128.15
<jester-> Febo: se riaggiungi su barra?
<Febo> jester- : nada
<jester-> changer: commentale prova a mettere nameserver 8.8.8.8
<changer> come faccio?
<Cyanide> Febo, su firefox? in caso visualizza barra di navigazione
<jester-> Febo: apri cartella home, batti control+hm cerca .mozilla e rinominala
<Febo> jester- : però se vado su Segnalibri/Barra dei segnalibri, in elenco mi compaiono
<jester-> control+h
<go^> arieccomi
<jester-> Febo: quindi?
<go^> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT  <-- Suppongo sia collegata ancora l'Intel
<dersew> jester- : se io volessi utilizzare su un browser una linea e su un'altro browser un'altra linea ..questo è possibile farlo?
<jester-> dersew: onestamente non lo so
<dersew> mm
<Cyanide> Febo, visualizza barra di navigazione è spuntato?
<dersew> glpiana, sai dirmi qualcosa tu?
<jester-> go^: cosa hai messo in blacklist
<go^> i915
<Febo> jester- : trovata la cartella .mozilla ma come la devo rinominare?
<jester-> go^: hai un xorg.conf con scritto il driver?
<go^> na
<jester-> Febo: aggiungi un .bak o .old o .qualcosa
<go^> massì lascio perdere:)
<jester-> go^:  in winzoz cosa succede
<go^> con i driver catalyst decido quale scheda usare
<Febo> jester- : cioè .mozilla.bak ?
<jester-> mi sa che ci vuole un driver linucs apposito
<jester-> Febo: si
<x64-vt> accontentati delle eccellenti prestazioni dell'intel..ogni nuova generazione dicono che va come una scheda dedicata e nessuno ci crede
<go^> jester-, ho visto tanta gente sclerare e non uscirne..ho anche installato un modulo del kernel apposito per switchare da una scheda all'altra, ma non va
<go^> devo aspettare che aggiornino BIOS per escludere st'Intel del cazzo..
<go^> o che escano driver che mi permettano di switchare.
<jester-> go^: le note di rilascio maverick davano problemi con la intela
<Febo> jester- : non succede nulla
<jester-> ma siccome che invece di occuparsi delle cose serie si occupano prima delle cazzate si aspetta
<Cyanide> go^, sul mio è intel e anche scarsina ma problemi = 0 mentre vedo che molti li hanno e con nvidia e con ati...
<jester-> Febo: riavvia ff
<jester-> con nvidia li hanno i paciocconi
<x64-vt> Cyanide: eppure tanti se gli parli di problemi con nvidia ti trattano a pesci in faccia..
<jester-> che corrono dietro a non si sa cosa
<go^> Cyanide, certo..però non posso usare ubuntu per giocare a call of duty 2 e devo tenere installato windows apposta -.-
<go^> senza contare che ho comprato un pc con una scheda ATI dedicata e poi il mio sistema operativo preferito non la vede per niente, un pò me le fa girare sta cosa..
<Cyanide> be questo si, se ce l'ha e lo hai acquistato apposta è giusto che funzioni
<jester-> go^: ati è sempre un po indigesta, va a culo a seconda del modello su linux
<go^> Cyanide, senza contare che vorrei eliminare Windows del tutto e non posso farlo per via di call of duty2
<Cyanide> si ma che nel bios non si possa scegliere se la scheda video principale sia l'una o l'altra è un po una bella sega
<go^> si..colpa di HP in particolare..su altri portatili con la stessa situazione si può escludere la scheda video Intel
<jester-> Cyanide: mi sa che sia una roba a cui serve un driver apposito
<x64-vt> go^: la tua ati è abbastanza recente purtroppo, ma anche molto diffusa, probabilmente su un portatile con grafica integrata ma non come I3 - cioè staccata dalla cpu - andrebbe meglio
<Cyanide> colpa degli accordi e dei dei soldoni
<go^> x64-vt e Cyanide , esatto.
<Cyanide> ma non sarà l'unico ad avere quel pc e ad usare linux qualche cosa anche in inglese in giro ci sarà magari
<x64-vt> quindi devi dare la colpa a intel...capito? lol
<go^> con lo stesso mio pc+Linux non ho trovato nessuno (HP DV6 3114SL)
<x64-vt> addirittura
<x64-vt> devi provare qualche forum
<misterblu> jester
<go^> (tra l'altro è strano perchè è un pc che in italia hanno venduto molto perchè è stato in offerta da MediaWorld a 499€ ed è una delle migliori offerte che abbia visto ultimamente per i portatili di questa fascia)
<x64-vt> go^: ne hanno ancora?
<go^> colpa di Microsoft:)
<go^> x64-vt, l'ho comprato a dicembre o novembre, non ricordo :P
<x64-vt> tutte e due...
<misterblu> jester-:
<x64-vt> non lo vendono + maledetti...
<go^> se non sbaglio ultimamente ne ho visto uno simile, 100€ in più ma i5 invece che i3
<Cyanide> go^, e si, effettvamente googlando pare proprio che quel pc parli prevalentemente se non esclusivamente italiano
<go^> esatto Cyanide
<x64-vt> per fortuna o no, hp fa vari modelli dedicati per il mercato ita
<Cyanide> e io direi no x64-vt vedi poi che succede, è comunque una limitazione
<Cyanide> una delle tante
<misterblu> jester-: sono tornato scusa ma avevo un funerale
<go^> Cyanide, q8 :D
<x64-vt> :-(
<x64-vt> già, ma per chi linux non sa neanche cosa sia non se ne preoccupa tanto no?
<go^> già
<Cyanide> bene, chi mi da una manina con un problemaccio che ho con samba? non che mi interessi particolarmente usarlo ma mi roche non riuscire ad installarlo
<Cyanide> rode*
<x64-vt> non si installa neanche?
<Cyanide> no da un problema nel gestire le dipendenze
<Cyanide> qualcuno mi ha consigliato un downgrade dei pacchetti sospettando che qualche repo sxt mi abbia creato casini
<x64-vt> uno solo o vari?
<Cyanide> posto l'errore, ma sembra che ci sia un qualche collegamento bloccato da qualche cosa fatta il 26 12 non saprei cosa http://paste.ubuntu.com/553637/
<x64-vt> dovrebbe essere piuttosto facile da inst. visto la diffusione
<Cyanide> si ma ce qualche casino dietro
<x64-vt> devo andare cmq, magari dopo guardo. ciao
<x64-vt> anche altri sw rompono?
<Cyanide> no
<x64-vt> boh...proverò a darci un occhio dopo
<Cyanide> ok tanto qua sto
<cobe571> ciao a tutti
<go^> voi usate antivirus su ubuntu ?
<cobe571> a breve vorrei aggiungere un nuovo banco ram a un pc con ubuntu 8.04 e vorrei sapere se l'operazione comporta qualche problema per il sistema
<cobe571> qualcuno può darmi un suggerimento?
<Cyanide> no, ho installato clamav ma non il demone, lo uso al limite per scansionere cose che scarico per win e neppure per me
<go^> capit
<go^> perchè ho appunto notato sto ClamAV ma non ho mai usato antivirus su linux...
<cobe571> per quel che ne so GNU/Linux non necessita di antivirus
<Cyanide> calmav è semplicissimo, ma in pratica inutile
<Cyanide> ti ho detto lo uso solo per fare scansione di file cche poi devono finire su win quindi per il sistema linux vero e proprio non mi serve
<cobe571> un antivirus sotto GNU/Linux è del tutto inutile... può servire solo se hai un server e stai distribuendo software win
<cobe571> nessuno che mi sappia dire se ci sono problemi aggiungendo un nuovo banco ram in un pc con sistema ubuntu già configurato?
<Cyanide> cobe571, io non credo, perché dovrebbero esserci? magari sarò smentito ma non vedo il perché
<cobe571> mi preocccupa il fatto che non si creino problemi perchè tale macchina la uso per lavorare con Blender e non vorrei perdere il mio lavoro
<Cyanide> be ma per sucurezza fai un backup, il lavoro lo potresti (toccati le...) per tanti altri motivi...se è importante un back lo devi avere
<Cyanide> sicurezza*
<cobe571> si capisco, ma il mio sistema ubuntu 8.04 va avnti da anni e molti dei miei programmi sono compilati a manina... vabbeh proverò a guardare ancora nei forum , anche se non ho trovato granchè riguardo all'argomento... per quanto usi linux da diversi anni è la prima volta che mi si presenta una problematica simile
<Cyanide> ma non credo che l'aggiunta di un banco di ram possa darti problemi, tanto meno così gravi da farti perdere tutto il lavoro che poi sta sull'hd
<cobe571> tu credi che il sistema riconosca il nuovo quantitativo di ram allocata?
<Cyanide> Be, non saprei, sono partito dalla versione successiva e non a palla con molta calma con la tua non saprei
<cobe571> ... proprio ora ho trovato su un forum che ubuntu riconosce pienamente la ram che viene aggiunta... incrocerò le dita e pregeherò in aramaico per la prima volta in vita mia... sperem...
<user^^^> devo installare la versione 2.4.2 di audacious
<Cyanide> lo vedi...ti stavo proprio scrivendo che il riconoscimento hw ci sarà stato anche nella 8.04 no?
<user^^^> non è presente nel gestore software
<user^^^> ma su questo canale non fate assistenza?
<cobe571> ok... cmq grazie a tutti e buon proseguo...
<user^^^> che cazzo di canali inutili
<user^^^> SPUT!
<Cyanide> doveva dimostare la sua educazione prima di uscire
<Cyanide> insomma se voglio far rifungere samba mi sa che debbo reinstallare via....
<marcello1> Buona sera
 * go^ Anyone has 2 videocard on laptop and can choose which one to use? Qualcuno ha due schede video sul portatile e riesce a scegliere con Linux quale delle due usare? (io Intel+ATi) [amsg]
<FxIII> e se durante l'avanzamento finisce la memoria e non ho la partizione di swap ? :D
<FxIII> ciao a tutti!
<vaio_> salve, vorrei una mano a reimpostare gnome dall'inglese all'italiano
<jester-> vaio_: amministrazione-->language support
<vaio_> jester-: ho provato, ma cambia solo alcune parole
<jester-> vaio_: ma va setta it a clicca apply to system wide
<Scall> in evolution se si utilizza POP anche se si spunta la casellina "lascia la posta sul server", la posta viene scaricata sul pc vero?
<vaio_> jester-:  a dirla tutta il mio problema nasce da quando ho aggiu nto una lingua:  il sardo. A questo punto ha escluso l'italiano e ha come seconda preferenza l'inglese per le parti non tradotte
<vaio_> jester-: ora ho cancellato il sardo ma non ne vuol sentire di tornare in italiano
<jester-> !installa/reinstalla i pacchetti amano
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brady> ragazzi,non so perché ma oggi accendo il pc e mi da un messaggio di errore dicendo: "impossibile accedere a Klaucher" e mi carica le schermate non facendo partire alcune funzionalità o immagini,uso kubuntu...come mai??
<jester-> vaio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti?highlight=(italiano)
<vaio_> jester-: grazie mille, ora riavviao
<maxtix75> buone sera
<maxtix75> qualcuno sa dirmi come si istalla ubuntu-it si fa il boot dal cd come per windows ?
<K99Brain> maxtix75, ubuntu-it? che intendi?
<K99Brain> maxtix75, ubuntu in italiano? vuoi sapere come impostare la lingua?
<K99Brain> maxtix75, oppure vuoi sapere semplicemente come si installa ubuntu?
<maxtix75> solo come istallarlo
<maxtix75> semplicemente come si installa ubuntu
<maxtix75>  <K99Brain> ci sei ?
<K99Brain> maxtix75, basta che avvi il pc con cd inserito. Il cd di ubuntu è un live cd, ovvero è capace di funzionare già come sistema a se stante. e una volta avviato il live cd c'è l'icona "install" sul desktop
<K99Brain> !installazione | maxtix75
<ubot-it> maxtix75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maxtix75> grazie
<Matt_91> salve, ubuntu mi apre i protocolli ftp:// con chrome, mentre una volta me li apriva con Nautilus, come vorrei che tornasse a fare, sapete dove trovo le impostazioni relative?
<maxtix75> ok chiarissimo ma per i driver ??
<K99Brain> maxtix75, generalmente serve poca roba
<K99Brain> maxtix75, la wifi
<K99Brain> maxtix75, e la scheda video, se vuoi usare il driver proprietario al posto di quello open
<K99Brain> maxtix75, la cosa migliore è installa, e poi andare su sistema _> amministrazione > driver hardware
<K99Brain> maxtix75,  e li vedi cosa ti propone lui
<maxtix75> ok
<K99Brain> maxtix75, inizialmente è mwglio avere una connessione via cavo
<maxtix75> il resto credo di trovarli sul web come si trovano per windows giusto ?
<K99Brain> maxtix75, generalmente no
<maxtix75> ecco
<K99Brain> maxtix75, c'è piu o meno tutto già incluso
<maxtix75> fantastico
<maxtix75> e la compatibilita' dei programmi ? e' buona ?
<K99Brain> maxtix75, nei repository di ubuntu ci sono decine di migliaia di programmi pronti da installare
<K99Brain> trovi di tutto
<maxtix75> bene a me serve per fare una formattazione di un hd esterno in etx3 per dreamboxx 800
<ale88> salve e da molto tempo che amule mi blocca completamente il pc dopo qualche istante che e aperto come si puo risolvere? grazie
<jester-> ale88: ???
<ale88> praticamente apro amule dopo tipo 20 minuti che e aperto blocca tutto il pc
<jester-> ale88: mai sentito
<jester-> ale88: freeza il pc o internet
<ale88> tutto il pc
<jester-> boh mi pare strana la cosa se è amule da repo
<ugone> ale88, cmq lancia amule da terminale e guarda se scrive qualcosa tra quando lo lanci e quando freeza il pc
<ale88> ok
<iononpago> > join a channel
<ale88> mi dice questa roba qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553691/
<filo1234> Warning! You are running aMule as root.
<filo1234> questo basta e avanza
<ale88> mi hanno detto qui di lanciarlo da terminale
<ale88> per vedere cosa mi scriveva
<jester-> No shareable files found in directory: /root/.aMule/Incoming
<filo1234> ma non ti hanno detto mica di lanciarlo da root
<filo1234> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<jester-> Warning! You are running aMule as root.
<ale88> io non sono esperto di ubuntu come devo fare per lanciarlo da terminale?
<filo1234> ale88: apt-cache policy amule
<jester-> ale88: scrivi amule
<jester-> ale88: non da root e nemmeno con sudo
<ale88> mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553697/
<jester-> ale88: lascialo li finchè freeza
<ale88> ok il problema e che quando freeza non riesco a fare piu niente non posso neanche copiare e incollare cio che mi dice dal terminale
<Scall> Come si fa a cambiare la risoluzione di un'immagine senza l'ausilio del terminale, quale programma posso usare? Dico no al terminale, perchè è per una persona che non capisce propio niente di pc e gli serve per forza l'interfaccia grafica. Grazie :-)
<jester-> prendi nota
<ale88> ok
<filo1234> Scall: gimp
<jester-> ale88: minimizzalo cosi vedi il terminale
<filo1234> ale88: puoi lanciarlo così amule >> out.log e quando freeza avrai tutto nel file out.log salvato
<ale88> ok
<Scall> filo1234:  qual è la procedura per ridurre la risoluzione di un'immagine con gimp? comunque se conoscete altri programmi, magari pensati apposta per questo è meglio, vista la persona a cui lo devo far usare
<filo1234> Scall: immagine> scala immagine
<Scall> filo1234: ok, ho provato, effettivamente è molto semplice anche per una persona che non è pratica col pc. Grazie mille!! :-) e scusa per la domanda probabilmente un po' sciocca ;-)
<ale88> per amule ora mi ripete CAUGHT DEAD SOCKET IN SEND PACKET () nel terminale gia tutto mi inizia ad andare lento e tra poco mi si blocca il pc
<filo1234> ale88: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=429418.0
<ale88> quindi devo provare a disabilitare lo screensaver? pero lo script che lo riavvia in caso di crash e inutile per me visto che mi freeza completamente il pc
<jester-> ale88: pure la sospensione del pc
<dante__> ciao a tutti
<ale88> la sospensione del pc l ho fatto solo che lo screensaver mi da la possibilita da minimo 1 minuto ad un massimo di 2 ore non mi da la possibilita di disabilitarlo
<dante__> qualcuno si intende di problemi di installazione software??
<Cyanide> qui si intendo un pò di tutto
<ale88> niente anche in questo caso stava per freezarmi il pc l ho chiuso in tempo
<Cyanide> anzi senza un pò
<filo1234> ale88: l'uso della banda a quanto è impostato?
<ale88> 150 ho provato tantissime di quelle volte ad abbassarlo l ho messo anche a 50 una volta ma niente
<filo1234> boh non lo so allora
<filo1234> non uso amule
<ale88> mi sa che mi dovro rassegnare
<filo1234> prova apurgare e reinstallare
<ale88> ci provo come ultima spiaggia, ma i download vanno persi?
<dante__> per cynide ok
<filo1234> ale88: quali download? se diceva che in incoming non avevi nulla
<ale88> i download incompleti
<dante__> ho provato ad installare urban terror mi e' successo una cosa strana
<dante__> all'inizio strana grafica poi appena si apre la schermata pff programma scomparso
<jester-> dante__: serve il 3d
<saro> certo..
<dante__> sicuro?
<saro> ...
<dante__> dove lo imposto con ubuntu tweak?
 * xfire78xx sera
<jester-> dante__: fa una sega il tweak è la scheda a driver grafico
<jester-> dante__: che scheda video hai
<dante__> caro jester nn so
<saro> ...
<dante__> ora sono a lavoro
<jester-> dante__: lspci | grep -i vga
<dante__> domani puoi aiutarmi??
<jester-> joini il canale e chiedi
<ciunix> ciao a tutti, come posso rendere piu sicuro un apache? mi hanno detto di installare uno squid e poi configurarlo con apache. chi sa darmi delucidazioni?
<dante__> caro jester nn ho capito una ceppa a chi debbo chiedere?
<Cyanide> dante__, entri qui nel canale e chiedi poi qualcuno ti risponderà se è in grado di aiutarti....questo è quello che jester- ti voleva dire
<Cyanide> dante__, e ubuntu tweak non ha hulla a che vedere con la tua situazione
<fati> ciao
<fati> perke touchpad mi va veloce
<fati> ce nessuno
<dante__> grazie
<ciunix>  ciao a tutti, come posso rendere piu sicuro un apache? mi hanno detto di installare uno squid e poi configurarlo con apache. chi sa darmi delucidazioni?
<ciunix> proprio nessuno :(
<bobbybong> ciao
<bobbybong> come faccio a cancellare le iso nell'elenco del creatore dischi d'avvio
<bobbybong> non riesco più a selezionare più l'ultima che ho scaricato
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<alnuvola> ho un problema grave e non riesco a trovare rimedio
<alnuvola> ho un problema grave e non riesco a trovare rimedio gparted
<alnuvola> incollo l'errore
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553753/
<alnuvola> qualcuno piu esperto mi aiuta perchè iop non capisco dovè l'errore
<K99Brain> alnuvola, fai vedere il contenuto di /etc/fstab
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553755/
<alnuvola> :O
<K99Brain> alnuvola, e adesso l'output di mount
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553756/
<attempt>  che ahi fatto di grazia?
<attempt> hai*
<K99Brain> alnuvola, sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> pure questo su pastebin, grazie
<alnuvola> grazie a te che mi stai aiutando
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553757/
<K99Brain> alnuvola, c'è un errore in fstab, direi
<K99Brain> alnuvola, la tua root di linux dovrebbe essere sdb1 e non sda1
<K99Brain> alnuvola, inoltre trovo molto strano formattare dei dischi da 160G e da 80G in fat32
<alnuvola> e lo so sono un coglione .... volevo fare delle prove...
<alnuvola> e ho refuso
<alnuvola> dato che in quello di 160g hp dei dati importanti
<alnuvola> cosa potrei fare per rimediare
<K99Brain> non è il file system piu adatto per dei dischi così grandi. ma comunque non c'entra questo con l'errore
<K99Brain> alnuvola, inizia con il correggere fstab
<alnuvola> come faccio
<K99Brain> alnuvola, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<K99Brain> alnuvola, metti sdb1 al posto di sda1
<K99Brain> alnuvola, poi riavvia il sistema
<alnuvola> ../dev/sdb1
<alnuvola> cosi intendi
<K99Brain> si
<K99Brain> in fstab
<alnuvola> ok speriamo bene che mi riparte
<alnuvola> ci vedfiamo tra 2 minuti
<alnuvola> oddio.... e ti faccio una statua sotto casa mia come omaggio
<alnuvola> mi hai fatto recuperare i dati
<K99Brain> lol
<alnuvola> :O:O:O
<alnuvola> grande
<alnuvola> sto piangendo
<alnuvola> ed ora ci sarebbe anche la possibilità di vedere l altro
<alnuvola> il dati non lo vedo
<K99Brain> alnuvola, sdc1 dici?
<alnuvola> cioè si è invertita la situazione
<alnuvola> e si
<K99Brain> non viene montato in automatico
<K99Brain> alnuvola, vai su risorse, se ci clicchi dovrebbe montartelo
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553766/
<K99Brain> alnuvola, fai rivedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<EnzoGame> buonasera a tutti
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553767/
<K99Brain> alnuvola, li ha invertiti
<K99Brain> alnuvola, uff
<K99Brain> alnuvola, facciamo una cosa, usiamo gli UUID
<K99Brain> alnuvola, dammi l'output di sudo blkid
<EnzoGame> ciao
<stevr1it> sera, ho reistallato la root di ubuntu 10.10 ed ora tutto funziona bene . MI manca solo di trovare acrobat reader 9 per ubuntu per aprire il fiel pdf delal Commissione europea che acreread ed evenince non aprono, ho un 64 bit. mi aiutate?
<EnzoGame> sapete dirmi il nome di un programma per scaricare musica, film , video e altro???...
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553771/
<K99Brain> alnuvola, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<K99Brain> alnuvola, e metti UUID=3da888af-332f-4380-b30c-0371ec7d8884  al posto di /dev/sdb1
<stevr1it> EnzoGame, io uso kvirc e il server che metto è irc.darksin.net o eu
<alnuvola> riavvio
<EnzoGame> ok grazie
<K99Brain> !info acroread
<ubot-it> acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.4.1-1maverick1 (maverick), package size 61938 kB, installed size 148904 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<K99Brain> stevr1it, l'acroread nei repo è versione 9.4
<K99Brain> !info acroread lucid
<ubot-it> Package acroread does not exist in lucid
<K99Brain> -.-
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  ma non mi apre nulla
<stevr1it> ho provato
<stevr1it> e non mi appare nei repository
<stevr1it> ho ubuntu 10.10
<K99Brain> io nei repo ce l'ho
<K99Brain> ah, io ho lucid
<stevr1it> dimmi come e sotto cosa
<stevr1it> io lo vedo ma non mi pare i files
<stevr1it> apre
<stevr1it> io maverick
<stevr1it> K99Brain, che comando ha acroread da terminale?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, non lo so, non l'ho installatio io
<K99Brain> stevr1it, tu lo hai installato?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, puoi vederlo così: dpkg -L acroread  | grep -i bin
<stevr1it> K99Brain, no è insatllato automaticamente ma se cerco di apre il file in pdf delal Commiessione EU non mi parte
<stevr1it> K99Brain, MI DICE CHE NON È INSTALALTO
<stevr1it> scusa
<K99Brain> beh, installalo e provalo allora
<stevr1it> K99Brain, e come se non lo trovo nei repo?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, sudo apt-get install acroread
<K99Brain> dovrebbe essere nei repo main
<K99Brain> quindi dovresti averlo
<stevr1it> K99Brain, già provato, non ha candidati da instalare
<K99Brain> strano
<stevr1it> K99Brain, ho abilitato dei repository e lo ha trovato or aprovo
<stevr1it> K99Brain, grazie ora funziona, buona serata
<ddr400> ciao
<nicola> ciao
<nicola> non riesco ad aprire un programma windows
<ddr400> quale
<nicola> èè
<nicola> non lo conosci
<ddr400> quindi è un segreto?
<nicola> analisi chartistica non lineare
<ddr400> errore?
<nicola> blocked
<nicola> wine start/unix
<ddr400> l'avevi installato prima?
<nicola> non riesco
<nicola> proprio ad istallarlo
<nicola> come aggia fa?
<ddr400> dimmi l'esatto messaggio di errore
<nicola> ile '/home/nicola/Scaricati/Analisi Chartistica non Lineare.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa come configurare un volante usb con torcs
<roby> nicola, hai visto i permessi nelle proprietà? e apri con ?
<ddr400> se lo rinomini in, che so, acnl.exe?
<nicola> devo
<nicola> mettere leggere ne scrivere??
<roby> as
<nicola> a
<nicola> esecuzione))
<nicola> ok))
<roby> consenti esecuzione come prog
<roby> e poi apri con
<roby> metti wine
<nicola> si ma
<nicola> mi apre una finestra bianca
<nicola> sono andato
<nicola> nella cartella dove dovrebbe stare ma in pratica non mi vede il programma perchè vuole vedere solo ebook
<nicola> perchè mi una finestra tipo risorse del computer dove cercare solo Ebook????
<nicola> e con una E
<alnuvola> qualcuno può aiutarmi a regolare il volante usb per ubuntu
<alnuvola> su torcs funziona tutto anche la pedaliera .. mi da difetto soltanto il volante che gira solo a destra
<alnuvola> cioè vi rendete conto solo perchè non giro a sinistra non posso giocare con il volante su linux
<alnuvola> ho installato joystic ma non so usarlo
<alnuvola> ho cercato in giro ma niente
<ddr400> che silenzio stasera..
<anGe`> ciao AlexZion
<AlexZion> ciao anGe`
<iSavio> Ciaooo a tuttttiiii
<iSavio> Provo irc su ipad
<ddr400> sei ricco eh?
<anGe`> ahhahahh
<ddr400> che ci trobano in sta mela morsicata?
<ddr400> trovano
<iSavio> Hi
<ddr400> ciao
<ddr400> come va la mela? xd
<ddr400> ciao go^
<go^> sera
<ddr400> non ti chiedo neanche se hai risolto :-D
<go^> ciau:P
<go^> eheheheh nuu
<go^> ho rinunciato :D
<ddr400> amen
<ddr400> c'è di peggio nella vita
<Dino_B> ciao a tuttti, sono nuovo di ubuntu evolevo aiuto sul file background-1.xml
<Dino_B> è per cambiare losfondo in automatico...
<Dino_B> nessuno sa darmi una mano?? :(
<yvesBsAs> Dino_B, che vuoi fargli al poverello? :P
<ddr400> che problema da?
<Dino_B> ho fatto una nuova cartella con immagini mie... modificato il backgound... non me lo carica
<Dino_B> :(
<yvesBsAs> Dino_B, devi modificare i percorsi alle immagini, penso
<Dino_B> gia fatto ( nel file )... ma non riesco a farglielo leggere al "programma" che gestisce lo sfondo
<yvesBsAs> Dino_B, mica ci sono spazi nei nomi?
<yvesBsAs>  /reboot torno
<Dino_B> parli delle immagini?? ho fatto una cartella, all'interno ci sono immagini numerate con semplici numeri,per non far casino. ma una volta fatto tutto non riesco a carcarlo
<Dino_B> parli delle immagini?? ho fatto una cartella, all'interno ci sono immagini numerate con semplici numeri,per non far casino. ma una volta fatto tutto non riesco a carcarlo
<yvesBsAs> ok Dino_B , prova a dargli gli stessi nomi che vedi nel file di origine, cambi solo la posizione
<yvesBsAs> se non va fai un backup delle immagini di origine e sostituiscile con le tue
<Dino_B> ok forse ho capito il concetto.... provo...
<yvesBsAs> in pratica, questo : /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/cloud.jpg
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, buona
<yvesBsAs> diventa:  /home/Dino_B/immagini/cloud.jpg
<Dino_B> si si ma infatti ho fatto cosi. xò ho notato che non lo carica, forse c'è qualche errore nel file xkè facendo semplicemente una copia del file di cosmos la prende...
<Dino_B> yeah grazie per l'idea, ora ci lavoro su. grazie cari!!! :D
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-14
<tano> prova
<pompa_> 'sera
<pompa_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi la funzione del comando export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus e in quale file è supposto trovarsi?
<go^> Hi!
<glpiana> ola
<ceon1> buongiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<redox> buongiorno a tutti! xubuntu non riconosce piu la password, è possibile aggirarla?
<massimo18> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<redox> però credo che sia un problema diverso dal recuperarla, dopo aver creato un nuovo utente mi è successo
<massimo18> redox: prova a spiegare se qualcuno sa risponderti lo farà
<redox> grazie, vedo anche lka guida intanto
<redox> come posso avviare in recovery mode xubunu se non mi compare l'opzione da scegliere?
<massimo18> redox: non conosco xubuntu
<redox> non trovo la guida, sai dirmi dov'è?
<massimo18> vediamo se il bot lo sa
<massimo18> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> ciao Odo
<redox> che figata!!! grazie!!
<Odo> massimo18, ciao max
<mario_> salve a tutti
<mario_> c'e qualcuno che puo aiutarmi a ripristinare il grub ?
<massimo18> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mario_> ho seguito la guida ma non riesce
<massimo18> mario_: avrai seguito "male" la guida
<glpiana> mario_, mostraci gli output dei vari comandi in cui "non riesce"
<glpiana> !paste | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mario_> non credo perche anche uno da qui mi ha provato a fare da remoto ma non andava
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> eh?
<massimo18> mario_: può essere che "unio da qui" non sia capace
<mario_> massimo tu mi puoi aiutare? da remoto?
<massimo18> no
<glpiana> mario_, prendi la guida, parti da livecd, segui passo passo e quando hai problemi ce li proponi
<massimo18> mario_: io non entro nei pc altrui
<redox> chi conosce xubuntu? devo entrare in recovery mode ma non copare un elenco per scegliere
<glpiana> redox, versione installata?
<pi_anto> XUbuntu, l'Ubuntu analfabeta! :P (ok, scusate.. xD)
<redox> vers. 8
<glpiana> redox, versione 8? 8.04 o 8.10 ?
<redox> controllo...
<glpiana> redox, ora sei dentro a xubuntu?
<redox> un momento la versione dovrebbe essere 10.04
<redox> xubuntu è su un pc che non ho qui
<glpiana> redox, allora quando riavvii il pc, appena vedi a schermo i tasti per entrare nel bios del tuo pc, tieni premuto il tasto shift e ti apparirà il menu
<redox> e dal menu scelgo recovery mode?
<glpiana> redox, se devi entrare in recovery mode cos'altro vorresti scegliere? :D
<glpiana> roma a che pro devi accedere al recovery mode?
<glpiana> *ma (non roma)
<redox> sisi...sono un demente...
<redox> devo entrare nel terminale e fare un passo che suggerisce la guida per cambiare password. con la vecchia non accedo piu dopo aver creato un nuovo user! ne sai qualcosa?
<glpiana> redox, se hai creato un nuovo user gli avrai dato una sua password. perchè dovrebbe usare quella vechcia?
<glpiana> *vechcia
<glpiana> ebbravo
<glpiana> vecchia
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pi_anto> impertinente glpiana :P
<redox> volevo risolvere un problema di accesso strano e ho creato un user uguale al precedente. credo vada in conflitto la passw
<glpiana> redox, non puoi aver creato uno user già esistente
<redox> <glpiana>eppure ho inserito nome ut e pasw identici
<glpiana> redox, e ti avrà detto che non può creare un utente già esistente. a meno che tu nello spiegare che stai facendo abbia saltato qualche passaggio
<redox> glpiana, in effetti l'utente non c'era e quando accedevo dovevo fare alt+f4 e fare switch user! quindi sono andato nelle impostaz. utente credendo di risolvere questo problema creando un user
<glpiana> redox, se tu fai na installazione crei un utente. come può essere che non esista l'utente? e alt-f4 lo fai dove? per fare cosa?
<redox> glpiana, guarda, sono in difficoltà se mi parli di dettagli che non conosco... io nell'istallazione ho scelto l'utente e pasw e andava tutto ok. un solo problema si verificava allavvio: infatti quando accedevo, invece di comparire il desktop, compariva il desktop e non si avviava altro. cosi mentre provavo ho capito che facendo alt+f4 potevo aprire la finestra con switch user la quale mi portava a reinserire nome ut e psw. dopodic
<glpiana> invece di comparire il desktop, compariva il desktop <---------------O.o
<redox> XD
<redox> voglio dire che non avviava il desktop completo ma solo lo sfondo!!
<glpiana> ah, ok. in seguito a cosa si è verificato sto problem? non rispondermi che è successo da un momento all'altro senza motivo
<OverMe> (o che è andata via la corrente)
<glpiana> lol
<redox> infatti si è presentato da subito! ma ho lasciato stare fino a ieri.... io sia maledetto!
<glpiana> redox, dimmi, ora sei dentro a xubuntu?
<redox> glpiana, no
<glpiana> redox, vabbè
<redox> glpiana, hahahaaa
<glpiana> redox, quando hai xubuntu sotto mano torna qui
<redox> glpiana, alle tre di oggi se ci sei
<glpiana> redox, non ci sono solo io su questo canale :)
<redox> ma tu sei forte!!! :D
<redox> glpiana, allora non faccio niente, appena cel'ho contatto qualcuno di voi
<glpiana> ok
<redox> grazie per il consiglio
<topodrillo> ragazzi come mai il link per scaricare ubuntu non funziona ???
<topodrillo> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=download
<glpiana> topodrillo, boh, prova d aqui:
<glpiana> !release | topodrillo
<ubot-it> topodrillo: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<topodrillo> sono server o desktop ?
<topodrillo> ah ci sono entrambe
<EL_TORO> cerea
<OverMe> o_O
<mario_> ciao over
<nico_> ciao a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> nico_, boh. prova a esporre il tuo problema
<nico_> si
<nico_> dunque ho un vecchio portatile con 8 Gb di hard disk e 256Mb di ram
<nico_> voglio formattare windows millennium e mettere ubuntu 10.10
<nico_> da chiavetta usb
<glpiana> nico_, ha l'avvio da usb il vecchio portatile?
<glpiana> a dopo
<nico_> come posso fare? ed è possibile farlo?
<nico_> non ho capito
<attempt> nico_ ha un cd quel portatile?
<nico_> no
<nico_> o meglio si
<nico_> ma non funziona
<attempt> primo. non e' detto che quel portatile sicuramente non nuovo supporti il boot da usb. secondo. 256 mb di ram son pochi per ubuntu, dovresti mettere lubuntu, non credo lubuntu possa essere messo su usb installabile.
<attempt> xubuntu magari.
<nico_> ok
<attempt> devi controllare che supporti il boot da usb.
<nico_> mi pui dire se è uguale xubuntu ecc
<nico_> e come faccio a vederlo?
<attempt> cambia la grafica.
<attempt> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<attempt> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<teknolo> ciao ragazzi
<teknolo> ho un problema ki mi aiuta????????????????????
<teknolo> ho la kiavetta della tim onda mdc835up
<teknolo> ma nn riesco ad installare il software
<teknolo> c'e nessuno??????????
<go^> Hi :P
<teknolo> hi GO
<teknolo> go^ can u help me????????
<go^> no mi spiace :|
<go^> provato con google ?
<teknolo> si ma penso sia il software vekkio
<teknolo> l'ho scaricato dal sito onda
<simone> aiuto!
<massimo18> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<teknolo> ok ubot :)
<teknolo> problema kiavetta tim mdc835up,ubntu 10.0 nn riconosce comando install.sh
<massimo18> !k | teknolo
<ubot-it> teknolo: www.nokappa.it
<peppe84> specifica "nOn riconosce comando install.sh"
<peppe84> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe84> incolla cosa fai.
<teknolo> ciao peppe ,se do il commando esegui non fa proprio niente ,se faccio esegui nel terminale apre il terminale e scrve di provare root user
<peppe84> esatto quindi?
<leopesto> sudo sh ./install.sh
<teknolo> ho provato con sudo install.sh,leo ora provo con il tuo commando
<leopesto> teknolo, chiudi dolphin e apri un terminale
<leopesto> chiaramente devi prima entrare nella cartella dove sta il file
<massimo18> lol
<leopesto> uscito?
<Claudinux> buon pomeriggio...
 * realnot hi guys
<phemt888> buongiorno :)
<phemt888> raga ho un problema
<phemt888> nn riesco ad installare i tar.gz
<glpiana> phemt888, archivi contenenti cosa? sorgenti di un programma?
<phemt888> per la preciione kismet
<phemt888> ho scaricato kismet-2010-07-R1.tar.gz
<glpiana> phemt888, una versione precedente è presente nei repo
<glpiana> ma se proprio devi compilarla leggiti la documentazione che è contenuta nell'archivio
<phemt888> si si lo letta
<glpiana> !sorgenti | phemt888 e leggi anche qui anche se molto basilare come guida
<ubot-it> phemt888 e leggi anche qui anche se molto basilare come guida: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<phemt888> la si puo leggere anche nel sito
<glpiana> phemt888, per il resto, qui non c'è supporto sulla compilazione e nemmeno sull'uso di programmi tipo kismet
<phemt888> http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<glpiana> phemt888, ebbene?
<phemt888> ciao emgent
<phemt888> cioe io x installare un programma tar.gz lo scompatto e mi ricavo la cartella sul desktop
<glpiana> phemt888, ti ho detto che non c'è supporto alla compilazione. piuttosto chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<phemt888> ok
<webpower> salve
<webpower> ragazzi che voi sappiate ci sono differenze hardware tra bluetooth 1.2 e 2.0 ?
<glpiana> !chat | webpower
<ubot-it> webpower: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower> glpiana, è una domanda correlata al supporto
<webpower> volevo semplicemente sapere se lo stack bluetooth di ubuntu sia 2.0
<webpower> e se dipende dalla chiavetta hardware o meno
<glpiana> webpower, ok, ora che hai specificato
<webpower> ho una dbt-122 e a quanto pare è bt 1.2
<webpower> solo che ora vendono la dbt-122 2.0
<webpower> dato che sono identiche
<webpower> volevo sapere se la differenza sia solo nel software da installare
<fabri> ciao a tutti... sto litigando con un adapter usb wireless con ubuntu... lo riconosce ma non vede alcuna rete wifi
 * realnot saluta tutti
<glpiana> fabri, se è inserito, digita lsusb   e metti qu pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | fabri
<ubot-it> fabri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabri> glpiana, ti assicuro che lo vede, già fatto lsusb, lspci, iwconfig...
<glpiana> fabri, oki, posso vedere anche io l'id del pezzo?
<fabri> oh yes
<fabri> :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554006/ glpiana jester-
<glpiana> fabri, la hai inserita da molto?
<fabri> no
<fabri> da una mezz'ora
<glpiana> fabri, staccala, reinseriscila e poi digita: dmesg | tail             e fa vedere
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554009/ glpiana
<glpiana> fabri, dai lsmod e metti su pastebin
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554012/
<glpiana> fabri, sudo rmmod r8192s_usb        e poi sudo modprobe r8192s_usb              quindi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<fabri> uguale a prima
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema, vorrei sapere come eliminare alcune icone completamente inutili che stanno un alto a destra accanto all'orologio di ubuntu 10.10
<miki> in particolare mi riferisco all'icona della posta, completamente inutile in quanto hoeliminato evolution come software
<glpiana> miki, quali sarebbero ste icone completamente inutili? spegnimento, rete, volume e robe simili?
<enzotib> miki, tasto destro, rimuovi dal pannello
<glpiana> miki, ah la bustina! purtroppo va in coppia col volume
<miki> eliminando della roba con il tasto destro ho anche eliminato erroneamente l'icona del blutoot, mi dite come fare a ripristinarla?
<jester->  emgent (~emgent@backtrack/leader/emgent)
<jester-> n+è
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> fabri, identico?
<jester-> massimo18: @backtrack/leader mica pappa e ciccia
<miki> oddio ragazzo ho eliminato l'intero pannello superiore mi dite come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554014/ yes
<glpiana> miki, tasto destro sull'altro pannello -> nuovo pannello
<miki> ok fatto ma è completamente vuoto
<pi_anto> miki, te lo ricomponi come vuoi, tasto destro, aggiungi al pannello
<miki> come ripristino le parti a sinistra? mi riferisco ai menu, alle risorse, alle cartelle, a tutto insomma
<jester-> miki: menu. area notifica e indicatore
<glpiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492034/comments/35 fabri
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 492034 in linux "[STAGING] realtek rtl8192su chipset based USB wireless devices fail to work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<miki> jester-: grazie ho ripristinato quasi tutto, a parte il fatto che mi manca l'incoa del blutoot che prima c'era
<jester-> miki: area di notifica aggiungi
<glpiana> fabri, nel terminale scrivi: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/
<glpiana> fabri, poi scrivi: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/
<jester-> miki: e guadra in programmi avvio se è spuntato
<glpiana> fabri, dimmi quando hai fatto
<miki> jester-: tra i programmi avvio c'è appuntato il gestore blutoot
<fabri> glpiana, prima seguo le istruzioni del post oppure do solo i tuoi comandi?
<miki> significa che al riavvio lo riavrò sul pannello o devo aggiungerlo come ho fatto con gli altri?
<glpiana> fabri, i miei comandi si riferiscono a quel post
<fabri> ah ecco
<glpiana> fabri, se mi segui ed è la strada giusta facciamo prima
<fabri> fatto
<fabri> (grazie mille
<glpiana> fabri, allora,  sudo rmmod r8192s_usb        e poi sudo modprobe r8192s_usb
<glpiana> fabri, poi mi ridai dmesg | tail    e vediamo che dice ora
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554016/ gl
<fabri> glpiana,
<glpiana> fabri, ora dai sudo iwlist scan       e vediamo se vede le reti
<fabri> le vede
<glpiana> fabri, oki, penso sia a posto
<jester-> miki: dovresti averlo al rebbot se c'è la spunta
<glpiana> fabri, non era niente di che, cercava il firmware in un'altra directory
<fabri> ah ok
<fabri> :D
<fabri> vediamo se si collega
<fabri> perché nel post diceva che con quel firmware le vede ma non si collega
<glpiana> prova
<miki> ok grazie mille jester- cmq è scandaloso che una volta eliminato evolution appaia accnato al volume la bustina in automatico, una pecca che da ubuntu on mi sarei aspettato, vorrie elimarla ma poi non vedo il volume e non c'è un sostituto
<miki> strano no?
<v3nom> ciao
<fabri> infatti
<jester-> miki: cosi è
<fabri> non si collega
<glpiana> miki, la bustina è un applett indicatore che non è rivolto solo a evolution.
<glpiana> fabri, sta provando dal pc con cui scrivi?
<fabri> provo a cambiare firmware come scritto nel post
<fabri> yes
<glpiana> fabri, stacca il cavo e riprova
<miki> e a cos'altro? ho tolto evolution gwibber ed empaty, a che altro serve la bustina?
<glpiana> miki, a quello e a tutto ciò che gli piazzi dentro
<fabri> il cavo della lan?
<fabri> ethrnet?
<miki> glpiana: cosa gli piazzo dentro? spiegati meglio scusami l'ignoranza
<jester-> fabri: linux-firware-nonfree installati?
<glpiana> fabri, sì quello intendevo
<glpiana> jester-, in quei firmware non c'è nulla per realtek
<glpiana> jester-, o almeno, c'ho guardato prima e non ho visto nulla
<miki> glpiana: a che serve la bustina?
<glpiana> miki, è un indicatore di messaggi
<fabri> nada
<fabri> glpiana,
<miki> glpiana: messaggi di che tipo? email?
<glpiana> fabri, hai detto che hai un altro firmware da provare?
<fabri> nel post c'era scritto quello
<fabri> adesso provo
<glpiana> miki, ma sì, lampeggia quando arriva un messaggio e hai evolution aperto o quando hai empathy aperto e ti scrivono
<miki> gl glpiana io non ho ne evolution ne empaty a che cavolo mi serve sta bustina? :d
<jester-> miki: non c'è verso di levarla senza segare pure l'icona audio
<miki> ok, ma se c'è un'altra icona audio posso levarla e metterne un'altra no?
<miki> come ripristino poi l'ora e il meteo? mi sono spariti pure quelli
<jester-> miki: sempre da aggiungi
<miki> ragazzi sentite come faccio a chiudere rhythmbox quando clikko la x sulla finestra, in realtà il programma è ancora in esecuzione e si "nasconde" nell'incona del volume, ma c'è un modo di chiuderlo senza andare sul menu del prgramma e fare esci? grazie
<pi_anto> vai in Modifica, Plugin e disattiva Icona di stato
<pi_anto> scherzavo, non va
<miki> ok su rhythmbox nessuno risponde, grazie.
<laidon> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<laidon> come è possibile avviare evince senza il riquadro laterale (che devo ogni volta togliere premendo F9)?
<glpiana> laidon, hai provato a sistemarlo come vuoi tu e a dare un Modifica -> save current settings as default?
<laidon> non ci ho pensato, ora provo
<fabri> glpiana, niente... rinuncio
<fabri> :)
<glpiana> fabri, ascolta hai detto che vedeva le reti
<glpiana> fabri, con che criptazione è protetta la tua rete?
<jester-> ci vuole il buon leopesto per rtsticass
<glpiana> ma ce l'abbiamo leopesto
<fabri> wep shared
<jester-> è in canale
<glpiana> fabri, prova a toglierla momentaneamente e vedi se riesce a collegarsi
<jester-> forsse sta guarando porni
<glpiana> facile :D
<jester-> guardando*
<glpiana> leopesto, ping
<laidon> grazie glpiana, funziona perfettamente :)
<glpiana> laidon, bene :)
<fabri> non ho altro dispositivo wireless
<glpiana> fabri, e che c'entra?
<fabri> ah dici togliere e rimettere?
<glpiana> fabri, hai un router? o hai lo scatolo di fastweb?
<fabri> ho un routerino delle balle
<glpiana> fabri, ecco, entra nel routerino delle balle e togli la protezione e vedi se senza protezione la wifi si collega
<fabri> glpiana, nada
<fabri> vado a studiare va che è meglio... riproverò
<fabri> :D
<glpiana> fabri, dai sto comando allora: rfkill list
<jester-> fabri: provato con wicd al posto di nm?
<fabri> non ancora
<jester-> fabri: controlla interfaces, metti wicd e togli nm
<glpiana> ma prima dai il comando che ti ho detto
<fabri> ahahah allora dato rfkill
<fabri> provato a riconnettere e nada
<glpiana> fabri, vabbè l'hai dato e avrà listato qualcosa immagino
<fabri> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<fabri> 	Soft blocked: no
<fabri> 	Hard blocked: no
<fabri> (non avevo voglia di pastebin per 3 righe)
<glpiana> ok, se vuoi prova a seguire il consiglio di jester-
<fabri> come controllo interfaces?
<jester-> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<glpiana> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<redox> ciao! come entro nel terminale da bios in xubuntu?
<fabri> auto lo
<fabri> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> ok
<glpiana> redox, da bios non ci arrivi in nessun modo al temrinale. ti ho speiogato stamattina come visualizzare il menu di grub
<redox> glpiana, ciao! ci sono
<redox> ora?
<jester-> fabri: sudo apt-get install wicd poi sudo dkpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> fabri: e riavvii
<glpiana> redox, ti avevo detto stamattina, quando accendi il pc tieni premuto il tasto shift
<glpiana> redox, non ti ho detto di entrare nel bios
<redox> glpiana, l'ho fatto
<glpiana> redox, l'hai fatto, ma...?
<redox> glpiana, adesso sono nel grub.... come lo hai chiamato tu :D
<glpiana> redox, devi selezionare recovery mode
<redox> glpiana,fatto
<glpiana> redox, l'ho chiamato così perchè è il suo nome :D
<glpiana> redox, arriverai a un altro menu
<redox> hehehe
<glpiana> redox, scegli di aprire un terminale di root
<fabri> jester-, aggiungo l'utente al netdev?
<redox> glpiana, è in inglese... come si chiama? "drop to root shell prompt"?
<glpiana> yes
<fabri> glpiana,  aggiungo l'utente al netdev?
<redox> glpiana, se spingo invio si muove solo la finestra in alto come se avesse preso il comando ma non fa niente!
<fabri> :D
<jester-> fabri: si aggiungi o non va
<glpiana> redox, non è vero che non fa nulla. guarda bene che c'è un #
<fabri> ok
<redox> glpiana, ora si! dimmi adesso che fare
<glpiana> redox, eh, cos'è che dovevi fare?
<redox> glpiana, devo modificare i dati user e cancellare la password
<glpiana> redox, senti fai sta prova: scrivi:    su nomeutente
<glpiana> sostituisci nomeutente col tuo utente
<glpiana> redox, poi scrivi la password che sai anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<redox> glpiana, ma qua non scrive niente vicino a #
<glpiana> non ci credo
<redox> glpiana, aspetta! non scrive ma riceve il comando
<glpiana> O.o
<redox> adesso dice : nomeutente
<glpiana> redox, quindi ha accettato la password
<redox> glpiana, si
<glpiana> che dunque è corretta
<redox> glpiana, certo
<glpiana> non ha senso cambiarla, il problema sta altrove
<redox> glpiana, allora da cosa dipende il fatto che non entra piu al desktop?
<glpiana> redox, non entra PIU' o non è MAI entrato?
<redox> glpiana, non entra piu
<glpiana> redox, in seguito a cosa?
<jester-> glpiana: corrente o aggiornamento?
<glpiana> jester-, ora sentiamo qual è la scusa :D
<redox> glpiana, al cambiamento dei dati per nome utente e psw, ho creato un altro utente con lo stesso nome e la stessa psw
<redox> glpiana, non prendermi in girop
<glpiana> redox, ti ho già detto che non è possibile che tu abbia creato un altro utente con lo stesso nome di un utente già esistente
<jester-> non te lo fa creare un utente con lo stesso nome
<jester-> a meno che stai usando un tarocco di distro
<laidon> taroccuntu?
<redox> glpiana, io sono entrato nelle impostazioni a modificare l'user e ho visto che (come hai detto) non c'era l'utente... l'ho creato
<glpiana> redox, no no frena. dall'inizio spiegando bene
<redox> glpiana, fatel finita! ve ne approfittate perche sto davanti lo schermo !
<glpiana> impostazioni a modificare l'utente?  dove?
<glpiana> redox, no ascolta, falla finita tu se tieni sti toni. qui se vuoi ti si aiuta, se dici bestialità te lo si fa notare
<glpiana> redox, se spieghi con calma quello che hai fatto, considerando che non siamo davanti al tuo schermo, magari ci si capisce
<glpiana> redox, se no lasciamo stare subito così nè noi nè tu si perde tmepo
<redox> glpiana, guarda che sto scherzando!!! mi state facendo ridere con queste frasi!
<glpiana> *tempo
<jester-> e tantomeno simo dei coglioni
<glpiana> redox, beh se è per scherzare allora mi dedico ad altro. ciao
<jester-> siamo*
<redox> glpiana, colpa di jester
<redox> glpiana, allora dicevo: quando ho installato xubuntu andava bene tranne che per un fatto: all'accesso dovevo sempre fare alt+f4 e poi switch user. a quel punto inserivo nome ut e psw ed entravo
<glpiana> alt+f4
<glpiana> che serve a chiudere le finestre
<redox> glpiana, si, non lo so, ma facevo delle prove casuali perche quella schermata di avvio non mi faceva accedere
<glpiana> redox, ok, e questo comportamento da subito? dal primo avvio dopo l'installazione?
<redox> glpiana, dopo l'istallazione ovviamente
<glpiana> redox, ma leggi bene quello che ho scritto per favore
<redox> glpiana, mi correggo: all'avvio cliccavo disconnetti utente, poi compariva la schermata con nome ut e pass. a quel punto facevo alt+f4 per cambiare l'utente
<fabri> bada
<fabri> nada... password errata, ma è giusta e ho tolto tutto network manager
<glpiana> redox, all'avvio disconnetti utente? io non ci capisco nulla. ci rinuncio
<glpiana> fabri, non ho capito se hai provato a togliere la password
<jester-> fabri: se dici pass errata errata è controlla nel rutter
<redox> glpiana, scusa glpiana ma io dalla prima istallazione ho avuto questo problema, per risolverlo ho creato un altro problema
<glpiana> <redox> glpiana, mi correggo: all'avvio cliccavo disconnetti utente  <------ io davvero non capisco il senso di ciò che hai scritto
<jester-> fabri: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<redox> glpiana, e comunque si, dal primo avvio
<glpiana> redox, durante l'installazione avevi impostato il login automatico?
<redox> intendo che quando doveva comparire il desktop compariva una finestra con i tasti disconnetti utente, riavvia ecc
<fabri> jester-, la pass è giusta... credo sia un problema del firmware
<glpiana> <glpiana> redox, durante l'installazione avevi impostato il login automatico?
<redox> glpiana, non me lo ricordo il log in automatico
<jester-> fabri: installa quel pacchetto
<glpiana> redox, vabbè ascolta,a desso sei ancora in recovery mode?
<glpiana> *adesso
<fabri> sta installando
<redox> glpiana, si, con la schermata a riga di comando
<glpiana> redox, col tuo utente?
<redox> si
<glpiana> redox, scrivi: startx
<glpiana> onisi
<glpiana> redox, solo startx e premi invio
<redox> glpiana, dice su
<glpiana> redox, lui non dice su, tu hai scritto su
<redox> glpiana, diceva    su nomeutente. io ho scritto startx e ora dice   su
<glpiana> redox, non ci siamo. cosa leggi adesso nella riga più in basso?
<redox> adesso l'ho riscritto e dice     su col nomeut
<glpiana> redox, io son convinto tu mia stia prendendo in giro. lascio
<laidon> glpiana, da mò che ti sta facendo la supercazzola...
<glpiana> laidon, eh me ne sono accorto
<redox> glpiana, ma no!!!!! ti giuro che sto facendo il massimo!!!! dammi una mano!!!
<laidon> redox, ma almeno hai scritto startx come fosse antani?
<glpiana> redox, basta
<redox> allora non ho capito il senso di questo canale
<redox> antani cos'è?
<redox> ho scritto startx
<glpiana> redox, il senso è che si viene a chiedere supporto e si segue quello che viene detto.
<glpiana> redox, quel su nomeutente l'hai dato parecchio tempo fa o almeno ti è stato richiesto parecchio tempo fa
<redox> glpiana, fammi ricominciare da capo e ti seguo passo passo come ora
<redox> glpiana, non arrabiarti cacchio!
<glpiana> che sia ancora presente nella riga dove scrivi mi fa pensare che o non hai premuto invio o mi stai prendendo per i fondelli
<pa> domanda forse impossibile: c'e' un modo per abilitare l'aggiornamento per tutti gli utenti, ma non l'installazione dei pacchetti? intendo update manager senza password per tutti, ma solo per fare update
<pa> oppure automatico
<redox> glpiana, guarda spengo e riaccendo
<glpiana> redox, come vuoi. io me ne vado ora
<redox> glpiana, grazie per la mano
<redox> glpiana, ma non arrabiarti  :) non ti stavo prendendo in giro!
<K99Brain> pa, non credo sia possibile. anche un semplice update dell'elenco dei pacchetti è possibile solo con i privilegi di root
<redox> non sono un esperto come voi|
<pa> hmm
<pa> peccato
<K99Brain> pa, un utente non sudoer non può installare nulla, e quindi neanche aggiornare
<glpiana> redox, io ti ho scritto cosa fare. se vuoi ti rileggi con calma il log
<glpiana> !logs | redox
<ubot-it> redox: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pa> mentre invece si riesce a rendere automatico l'aggiornamento?
<redox> glpiana, va bene ma poi chi mi segue?
<pa> nel senso che non serve che un utente clicchi "aggiorna"?
<glpiana> redox, ti ho scritto tutto il necessario. poi una volta che accedi a xubuntu controlli le impostazioni di gdm e togli, se c'è, il login automatico
<redox> glpiana, è partito con startx!!!!!!! è partito qualcosa aspetta!!!!!
<K99Brain> pa, uhm, non so.. forse si potrebbe mettere un apt-get upgrade in crontab.. ma non so sicuro che funzioni
<redox> glpiana, mi compare la stessa schermata all'ultimo errore
<pa> hmm
<glpiana> pa, che io sappia con maverick l'update lo fa da sè
<pa> ho capito, grazie
<pa> ah si?
<redox> glpiana, c'è la finestra delle note che stavo usando prima di chiudere la sessione
<pa> a me chiede sempre
<glpiana> pa, a me vien fuori da sè la finestra se ha aggiornamenti
<redox> glpiana, ultima schermata mai vista dopo che ho cliccato disconnetti utente : error xkbcomp not fatal to the x server
<glpiana> stacco. buona serata
<leopesto> jester-,chi necessitava?
<jester-> leopesto: è uscito
<jester-> leopesto: tale fabri
<pa> si la finestra viene fuori, ma poi bisogna che metti la password
<pa> ah
<pa> e' uscito
<jester-> fabri: alura?
<jester-> fabri: leopesto  libero
<fabri>  jester- nada
<fabri> leopesto libero?
<jester-> è il the best expert di rt qua dentro
<jester-> leopesto: piiiing
<fabri> eh lascia... ho da fare ora... :D
<leopesto> ciao fabri dimmi tutto
<fabri> ho un adattatore wireless usb che non collabora, riconosce le reti ma non la pass... quindi non connette... probabilmente problema di firmware
<leopesto> sai dirmi che chipset monta?
<leopesto> PS: i wpa_supplicant sono installati?
<leopesto> wpasupplicant*
<Scall> fabri: se ti interessa so il nome di una pennetta usb che funziona benissimo con Ubuntu, l'ha comprata mio zio
<fabri> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<fabri> quale Scall?
<leopesto> jester-, é realtek, non ralink :D
<jester-> leopesto: vedi che puoi fare
<leopesto> sto guardando ;)
<leopesto> fabri, intanto riesci a postarmi il risultato di "lsmod | grep 8712"
<leopesto> poi magari un "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant" per sicurezza... :)
<fabri> lsmod | grep 8712 non da nulla
<leopesto> ok
<Scall> fabri: http://www.marcopoloshop.it/MarcopoloShop/doAction/site/ShowPage?ndname=DettaglioProdottoShop&cename=DIG8E4213&tab=commenti  A differenza di altre pennette, questa ha una versiona unica (quindi non corri il rischio che ti dicono compra questa pennetta che funziona e tu ne compri una uguale di una versione diversa che però non funziona), e i suoi driver sono già inclusi nel kernel Linux, quindi la inserisci e funz
<Scall> iona benissimo al 100%. Mio zio è soddisfatto di averla comprata. Notare che ad ulteriore conferma c'è il commento di un utente che dice gli funziona con Ubuntu, in quel sito ;-)
<leopesto> per ora non hai seguito nessuna guida né niente?
<fabri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492034/comments/35 & glpiana
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 492034 in linux "[STAGING] realtek rtl8192su chipset based USB wireless devices fail to work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jester-> fabri: lsmpd | grep rtl
<leopesto> Scall, avrà rt73, anche una tp-link *321g va... :)
<leopesto> fabri, ci sono i driver proprietari anche abbondantemente aggiornati... che si vuole di più dalla vita... se tutte le aziende fossero come la realtek... :D
<fabri> cosa devo fare?
<fabri> :D
<leopesto> fabri, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188SU
<leopesto> salvalo nella home, lo scompatti, magaro rinominalo in driver e poi mi chiami :)
<leopesto> ah, devi cliccare nella sezione Unix, uno dei 3 siti, su GO ;)
<fabri> sì sì ci arrivo :D
<fabri> ahahah
<fabri> leopesto, cartella driverUSB pronta
<leopesto> ok, vai su driver e scompatta quello :=
<leopesto> :P
<fabri> scompayttato e rinominato driverRT
<leopesto> ok, "cd ~/driverRT
<leopesto> senza virgolette
<fabri> wait
<fabri> scompattato zip
<fabri> entro nella cartella principale o secondaria?
<fabri> quella col makefile?
<leopesto> fai in modo di avere nella home 'sta cartella driverRt e dentro a essa tutti i file tra cui il Makefile... in pratica quello che prima era l'archivio che stava in driver ;)
<fabri> ok
<fabri> :D
<fabri> ci sono
<leopesto> PS: la lucina della chiavetta é accesa?
<fabri> e ci sono nel terminale
<fabri> yes
<leopesto> chiedo perché se ti trova la rete evidentemente un driver c'é, quindi si, é un problema di firmware in teoria.....
<leopesto> mmmh... allora lascierei per un attimo i driver proprietari e vediamo se riusciamo a sistemare con quelli del kernel+firmware
<leopesto> sotto /lib/firmware che cartelle hai?
<fabri> esatto...
<fabri> già spostato da se a su prima eh
<fabri> rtl8192e rtl8192se
<fabri> rtl8192su
<leopesto> va... pastami tutto "lsmod" su pastebin
<leopesto> !paste | fabri
<ubot-it> fabri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554049/
<leopesto> in RTL8192SU hai qualcosa?
<leopesto> ah, lol, ora ho capito.... hai preso il .bin da SE e l'hai messo su SU? :)
<fabri> hyes
<fabri> rtl8192sfw.bin
<leopesto> hai riavviato dopo averlo fatto?
<fabri> yes
<leopesto> e ancora niente?
<leopesto> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<fabri> già all'ultima versioen
<leopesto> fabri, non so che dirti... mi vien da chiederti se la scrivi giusta la password :)
<fabri> ahahah sì
<leopesto> vuoi proviamo coi driver del sito?
<fabri> sono sicuro
<fabri> ma no lascia, tranquillo
<fabri> ci riproverò poi
<leopesto> fabri, nono, facciamo se vuoi... il mio unico problema é se si riesce a fare con quelli nel kernel, meglio...
<leopesto> comunque se vuoi....
<topodrillo> ciao qualcuno mi puo aiutare a configurare samba su ubuntu 10.04 che è tutto diverso dal samba vecchio !!!
<leopesto> cd ~/driverRT && sudo ./configure && make && sudo make install
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa perchè il mio orario di sistema si sfasa quando riavvio
<topodrillo> o altrimenti una guida aggiornata dell'ultima versione
<jester-> alnuvola: controlla che nel bios ci sia l'ora giusta e setta l'orario per usare ntp
<jester-> topodrillo: cosa ha di diverso
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> grazie
<topodrillo> jester- è completamente diverso il file smb.conf
<fabri> leopesto, riavvio e ultimo tentativo per oggi
<topodrillo> jester- sto cercando uan guida che sia un attimo fedele a quello ceh ho davanti ma non la trovo
<leopesto> fabri, vai! incrocio le dita per te! ;)
<jester-> topodrillo: installa ed usa system-config.samba
<jester-> topodrillo:* installa ed usa system-config-samba
<topodrillo> jester- ok provo
<jester-> topodrillo: poi trovi icona samba in amministrazione
<topodrillo> jester- ok grazie per ora
<topodrillo> jester- ho un problema per abilitare l'accesso a un utente nell a lista non c'e' l'utente che ho creato con uderadd admin
<topodrillo> ho fatto useradd admin -g admin
<jester-> topodrillo: se metti il nome e pass?
<topodrillo> praticamente mi fa vedere in un afinestra gli utenti
<topodrillo> con una checkbox accanto
<topodrillo> mi fa vedere solo root e sistema
<topodrillo> non mi fa vedere quello creato da me
<topodrillo> non vorrei averlo creato male
<illorenz> ls -l
<topodrillo> jester- forse sono riuscito
<fabri> leopesto, fallii
<fabri> :D
<movimento> Salve a tutti
<movimento>  ho un problema con ubuntu e uno switch
<movimento> ethernet
<movimento> lo switch in questione ha 16 porte lan ed è della surecom modello ep-816x/b1
<movimento> sullo switch c'è solo ep-816
<movimento> come posso accedere e impostalo?
<bobbybong> ciao
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<anGe`> ciao a tutti
<francesca> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta con una brother dcp135-c
<anGe`> francesca, qual'è il problema
<francesca> non funge
<francesca> mi aiuti ad installare i drive
<anGe`> clicca qua
<anGe`> http://localhost:631/
<anGe`> vai sulla scheda "Administration"
<anGe`> poi "Aggiungi Stampante"
<anGe`> ovviamente user e pass del tuo account desktop
<francesca> ok
<anGe`> quindi scegli la via relativa alla comunicazione con la stampante. USB, Samba, Scsi, etc....
<francesca> asp
<anGe`> ovviamente la stampante deve essere COLLEGATA e ACCESA
<calypso> Ciao a tutti! ho appena fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 10.10. tutto bene ma ora non mi funziona il gestore di aggiornamenti, ho in alto a destra una icona di un segnale di divieto d'accesso e la scritta "Se è verificato un problema durante la verifica aggiornamenti". Come risolvere?
<francesca> anGe`, ok ma li il drive della mia nonc'è
<calypso> inoltre non si avvia l'ubuntu software center
<anGe`> francesca scarica i DEB da questo sito (i primi due DEB)> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-135C
<francesca> fatto
<anGe`> lpr e cupswrapper
<francesca> li ho già
<anGe`> quindi li hai installati
<francesca> mi aiuti ad installarli?
<anGe`> allora riavvia, gia fatto?
<anGe`> devi solo cliccarci due volte
<francesca> fatto e rimossi, non funge
<francesca> ci sono le istruzioni per installare
<francesca> i pre-required
<francesca> e questa arc- 64 bit
<anGe`> puoi forzare l'installazione di pacchetti 32bit con un codice da terminale
<anGe`> codice.... con un stringa di comando, scusa
<francesca> si ma per i pre requisiti ?
<francesca> facciamo assieme ?
<anGe`> aspè mo li installo pure io
<francesca> ok
<neramarea> mi serve un esperto di ubuntu tweak
<calypso> dopo aggiornamento a ubuntu 10.10 e installazione play on linux non mi funziona il gestore aggiornamenti (mi compare solo un bel segnale di divieto d'accesso). come risolvere?
<calypso> se da terminale dò sudo apt-get update mi dà "E: Tipo "<!DOCTYPE" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti."
<anGe`> francesca, hai ancor ai deb scaricati?
<francesca> si
<calypso> ho appena disinstallato playonlinux ma non è cambiato nulla
<neramarea> ...anche qualcuno che lo conosca così così...
<anGe`> molto bene, studia da qui come convertire tramite terminale i pacchetti arch32bit
<anGe`> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=305894.0
<neramarea> paste1
<neramarea> paste!
<anGe`> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> come si fa a lanciare... ahn, grazie, anGe'
<francesca> anGe`, quindi dovrei scqaricare il tar ?
<anGe`> ma che stai a dì??? xD
<neramarea> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<neramarea> grandioso
<neramarea> qualcuno  che conosca ubuntu tweak, gente...
<anGe`> francesca, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install alien fakeroot
<francesca> anGe`,  ok
<bobbybong> neramarea, che problemi hai?
<K99Brain> neramarea, occhio con ubuntu tweak. in passato ha fatto casini
<neramarea> bobbybong ho cambiato l'immagine di sfondo della schermata d'avvio
<anGe`> francesca, segui queste indicazioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554102/
<neramarea> volevo cambiare anche il logo (l'icona 64x64)
<neramarea> l'ho selezionata, tweak mi da' ok e me la carica
<neramarea> ma al riavvio al posto del gif selezionato c'è l'icona di un pc (come se non avessi selezionato il logo)
<anGe`> neramarea, ma poi mette na GIF????
<anGe`> usa png e basta
<francesca> anGe`,  e poi ?
<neramarea> "formato rispettato2
<anGe`> anche le trasparenze so compatibili
<francesca> io ho già il deb
<anGe`> francesca, devi convertire il deb da 32 a 64 bit
<neramarea> tweak mi da' l'ok...
<anGe`> o non puoi installarlo
<K99Brain> francesca, deb di cosa?
<francesca> i drive di una stampante brother dcp135-c
<neramarea> vuoi vedere che devo mettere per forza un png?
<anGe`> png è anche qualitativamente meglio di gif
<K99Brain> francesca, sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture nomepacchetto.deb
<francesca> K99Brain, asp
<francesca> dcp135ccupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.deb e dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb quale prima ? K99Brain
<neramarea> anGe' ora riavvio la sessione e vedo cosa succede a trappè!
<K99Brain> francesca, metticeli tutti e due
<anGe`> K99Brain,  non sempre  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture funge
<neramare> niente da fare
<francesca> p: impossibile eseguire stat di "/usr/share/cups/model/brdcp135c.ppd": File o directory non esistente
<neramare> inizio ad odiare tweak
<anGe`> neramare riavvia proprio
<francesca> K99Brain, asp ti pasto tutto
<anGe`> inoltre,
<K99Brain> anGe`, se non funge non c'è molto da fare se non cercare qualche altro modo di installare quella stampante
<neramare> riavviare? ma non è roba da windows?
<anGe`> K99Brain, il fatto di scompattare e ricompilare tramite fakeroot e alien l'intero pacchetto avrebbe aiutato
<anGe`> ma magari non sono così esperto, boh
<anGe`> neramare, è roba da windows metterci un'eternità
<K99Brain> anGe`, dentro un deb non ci sono mica i sorgenti, come fai a ricompilare?
<francesca> K99Brain, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554107/
<anGe`> francesca te li ricompilo io e te li passo tramite irc
<neramarea> nessun risultato
<francesca> ok
<anGe`> francesca, accetta i download
<francesca> come
<anGe`> ....chje client usi?
<anGe`> ....che client IRC usi?
<francesca> cioé?
<francesca> schat gnome
<francesca> xchat
<anGe`> vai su "Finestra" nel menù in alto
<anGe`> "Trasferimento File"
<anGe`> clicca su Accetta
<francesca> non c'è
<francesca> ho solo ferma o avvio in corso
<anGe`> aspè
<francesca> anGe`, mi aspetti 10 minuti ?
<anGe`> francesca, no vado di fretta: clicca qua per il primo file http://ubuntuone.com/p/YJ1/
<anGe`> clicca qui per il secondo file: http://ubuntuone.com/p/YJ2/
<anGe`> in bocca al lupo, ciao
<anGe`> ciao a tutti
<francesca> anGe`,  il secondo non c'è
<francesca> K99Brain, ci sei ancora ?
<AndreAsonA> carissime e carissimi buonasera
<AndreAsonA> chi mi aiuta a configurare un router su ubuntu????
<AndreAsonA> come al solito tutte le case produttrici non prevedono l'installazione con un poraccio che non abbia windows
<AndreAsonA> allora?
<doctorduzpar> ciao
<doctorduzpar> avrei un piccolo fastidio che non sò risolvere, il video si spegne anche quando è in rete e ho settato mai su spegnimentloccao video come posso risolvere , nel bel mezzo di un fimìlm in streaming si b
<K99Brain> AndreAsonA, un router normalmente non ha bisogno di nulla per essere installato
<K99Brain> AndreAsonA, lo puoi configurare collegantotici con un qualunque browser
<AndreAsonA> però a me nn fa accedere ad internet
<AndreAsonA> k99brain non riconosce l'indirizzo
<K99Brain> che indirizzo?
<AndreAsonA> quello con i numeri
<K99Brain> AndreAsonA, voglio dire...
<K99Brain> AndreAsonA, l'indirizzo del router?
<K99Brain> AndreAsonA, che immagino sia tipo 192.168.2.1 ?
<K99Brain> qualcosa del genere?
<K99Brain> ops, pronta la cena
<K99Brain> a dopo
<AndreAsonA> esatto
<AndreAsonA> e con firefox mi dice "errore di connessione ecc..."
<krabador> scusatemi, sono in live e sto installando su un notebook maverick
<krabador> perchè ho il tasto "avanti" ghost, nella schermata di inserimento dei dati dell'utente, dopo aver completato ?
<krabador> nel pensare che la schermata esiga una password di un numero minimo di caratteri, ho provato di tutto
<krabador> ma niente, nonostante l'inserimento corretto in tutti e 2 i campi di una "password robusta" , non posso andare avanti
<francesca> K99Brain, la stampante continua a non funzionarmi, soluzioni ?
<francesca> vado a cena, a dopo
<krabador> c'è qualche bug noto?
<krabador> non c'è nessun modo di sbloccare la schermata di installazione?
<krabador> ho sotto "Aggiornamento dell'ora dal server NTP"
<krabador> e nessun segno di vita, e la connessione ad internet è quello che mi sta permettendo di parlare qui in canaleù
<krabador> mi leggete?
<krabador> scusatemi, mi leggete?
<AndreAsonA> insomma non c'è nessuno condottiero è???
<AndreAsonA> niente è.....
<AndreAsonA> sto routeruccio proprio non me lo volete configurà =D
<AndreAsonA> coe soffro
<krabador> AndreAsonA: qual è il problema con il router?
<AndreAsonA> è che è nuovissimo, bellissimo... ma nn riesco a configurarlo con ubuntu che ho sul pc
<krabador> l'hai collegato con il cavo lan?
<AndreAsonA> sì
<krabador> hai inserito il suo indirizzo ip dal browser?
<bobbybong> ciao a tutti
<ddr400> ciao
<bobbybong> ciao ddr400
<anGe`> Ciao a tutti!
<ddr400> per reinstallare il sistema e cercare di recuperare la mia /home basta che ne faccia un backup e poi la ripristini nella stessa cartella?
<bobbybong> in teoria si
<saro> si
<bobbybong> se copi anche i file nascosti magari le configurazioni danno fastidio alla nuova installazione
<ddr400> può dare problemi con i permessi? quindi salto i nascosti?
<saro> non ci sono problemi con i permessi se i file appartengono allo stesso utente da cui fai il backup
<bobbybong> se salvi solo cosa ti serve è meglio secondo me
<saro> se hai dubbi fallo da root!
<ddr400> già
<saro> se pensi che nella tua home ci sia qualcosa con i permessi di root
<ddr400> mi salverò le cartelle e i dati di mozilla/thunderbird allora
<ddr400> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> ddr400, ciao
<ddr400> una ragazza su linux, altro che mosca bianca :-D
<AndreAsonA> cercasi guida spirituale per configurazione modem su ubuntu :D
<ddr400> usb? modello? problemi?
<AndreAsonA> router, sitecom, configurazione
<saro> ??
<saro> ethernet?
<ddr400> o wifi
<AndreAsonA> ethernet
<AndreAsonA> allora vi spiego... spiego a tutta la commuity interessata
<AndreAsonA> il router è nuovo, appena scartato
<AndreAsonA> lo attacco alla adsl
<AndreAsonA> all'alimentazione
<AndreAsonA> e alla lan del pc
<AndreAsonA> scrivo l'indirizzo 192 ecc....
<ddr400> avrai mica una lan basata sul chip broadcom no?
<AndreAsonA> e il messaggio di firefox è eloquente.... connessione nn riuscita
<AndreAsonA> nn so di che parli :D
<ddr400> non importa
<saro> bhe
<saro> apri il terminale
<saro> e datti un ip
<ddr400> prova un ping
<saro> ipconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<saro> poi lanci
<AndreAsonA> il problema è che nn riesco ad avere quindi una mia linea internet e ora sto col mio notebook con windows7 a scroccare la wifi da mio cugino
<saro> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<saro> e vedi se riesci a raggiungerlo dal web
<saro> scusa
<saro> ifconfig
<saro> non ipconfig
<ddr400> saro ma questo bisogna farlo con tutti router? non c'è un sistema automatico?
<saro> non è universale.-.
<ddr400> ok
<saro> ma non sempre il dhcp è abilitato nel router
<ddr400> immaginvavo..
<saro> figuriamoci nella prima installazione
<ddr400> eheh
<OverMe> <AndreAsonA> scrivo l'indirizzo 192 ecc....
<OverMe> dove l'ha visto sto ip? nel manuale o a caso?
<ddr400> lol
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao, pidgin nn manda le richieste di contatto a chi dovrebbe, qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<AndreAsonA> ve prego aiutateme
<anGe`> ahahahhaah AndreAsonA
<anGe`> AndreAsonA, che succede?
<AndreAsonA> ahahahaahahaha
<anGe`> ciao AlexZion
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, ce l'hai ubuntu davanti ora?
<AndreAsonA> sto impazzendo angè
<AndreAsonA> si
<anGe`> questa info non è sufficente
<AlexZion> weciao anGe`
<OverMe> con tutto l'ambaradan attaccato?
<AndreAsonA> sì
<AndreAsonA> poi??????????????????????????????? :D
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, dai da terminale: ifconfig eth0 | grep inet:
<OverMe> che dice?
<AndreAsonA> un secondo
<OverMe> ricopia bbono®
<AndreAsonA> host sconosciuto overme
<OverMe> ??? direi che non hai scritto bene
<Alberto> ciao, una domanda: perche' su un notebook la versione notebook 10.10 funziona (non va unity ma in modo tradizionale parte), mentre 10.4 e 10.10 di ubuntu no, e lo stesso esempio con una distro tipo fedora?
<AndreAsonA> quella sbarra dopo lo 0 come si fà???
<AndreAsonA> ah ok
<Alberto> ops la versione netbook
<AndreAsonA> cmq nn mi dice niente di niente
<AndreAsonA> mi richiede il comando OverMe
<OverMe> che fa?
<AndreAsonA> non fa niente
<AndreAsonA> mi richiede il comando
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti
<AndreAsonA> come se non avessi scritto nulla
<[1]ichi> ho appena installato ubuntu versione minimale.. io ho uno script su una schedina SD, come posso farla rilevare al sistema? non la rileva mica ora
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, sudo dhclient eth0
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, se ti chiede la password scrivila anche se non la vedi
<[1]ichi> lo script mi serve per reinstallare tutto quello che avevo prima
<OverMe> e vediamo che dice
<Alberto> qualcuno ha una mezza idea sul perche' su sto notebook mi parte solo la versione netbook?
<OverMe> [1]ichi, è attaccata adesso la sd?
<[1]ichi> si
<AndreAsonA> overme ora qlcs mi ha scritto
<OverMe> [1]ichi, sudo fdisk -l
<[1]ichi> uhm spe
<OverMe> [1]ichi, metti il risultato nel paste
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AndreAsonA> non posso il pc nn è collegato
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, dicevo a [1]ichi, comunque dimmi almeno l'ultima riga
<AndreAsonA> bound to 192.168.0.100 - - renewal in ecc ecc seconds
<boffix> scusatemi, ho sempre usato con successo la chiavetta vodafone k3715
<boffix> in ubuntu 10.04
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, prova adesso a collegarti da firefox a 192.168.0.1
<boffix> ma adesso in ubuntu 10.10 non ne vuole sapere di funzionare
<AndreAsonA> OverMe mi chiede le password... dovrebbero essere admin admnin giusto?
<boffix> come posso risolvere il problema?
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, questo lo sai tu e il manuale
<saro> AndreAsonA
<saro> qual'è l'ip del router
<AndreAsonA> sì sono quelle
<saro> hai un manuale?
<[1]ichi> mh, OverMe, lascio stare, mi son rotto le balle di sto ubuntu minimale che nn funziona mai neinte.. mi reinstallo quello normale e amen XD
<AndreAsonA> boni che forse ci siamo :D
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho appena formattato il mio secondo hd mettendoci win7
<OverMe> [1]ichi, come vuoi :)
<Diels-Alder> siccome windows ha piallato grub
<OverMe> !grub | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<[1]ichi> anche xkè con fdisk -l mi vede una partizione con Solaris
<Diels-Alder> ho recuperato il mbr e adesso grub funziona e ubuntu parte
<[1]ichi> cosa che nn mi pare proprio di aver messo
<Diels-Alder> OverMe:
<Diels-Alder> aspetta che spiego
<OverMe> sure
<Diels-Alder> in pratica non mi vede windows
<Diels-Alder> che è su /dev/sda
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, da terminale dai un sudo update-grub
<OverMe> e vediamo che dice
<Diels-Alder> come faccio ad aggiungerlo
<OverMe> !paste | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: cosa ti devo pastare?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, quello che esce dal comando che ti ho detto
<Diels-Alder> a scusa
<Diels-Alder> non ho letto
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554152/
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, adesso dovrebbe avertelo aggiunto, riavvia e controlla
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<AndreAsonA> è ura ragazzi è dura
<AndreAsonA> ora sto sulla homepage di sitecom per fare le varie procedure
<Diels-Alder> no
<AndreAsonA> ma le altre schede in firefox nn me le apre
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: scusa ma hai una motivazione
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, ?
<Diels-Alder> per il fatto che gparted mi vede lo spazio unallocated
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, quale spazio? cosa ci dovrebbe essere?
<Diels-Alder> cioè tutto il mio hd dove c'è winzozz
<Diels-Alder> ma si avviava normalmente
<Diels-Alder> e vedo le due partizioni in Places
<Diels-Alder> li monta e vedo i dati
<Diels-Alder> STRANISSIMO
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, vediamo un sudo parted -l
<AndreAsonA> OverMe... niente la connessione non è riuscita
<OverMe> AndreAsonA, la connessione a cosa?
<AndreAsonA> a internet
<AndreAsonA> credevo mi si fosse smosso qlcs ma nnt
<K99Brain> AndreAsonA, ma la connessione al router va?
<OverMe> K99Brain, tu mi leggi nel pensiero
<OverMe> brb
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554154/
<AndreAsonA> no
<AndreAsonA> madonna, ubuntu ogni volta che cambio operatore o modem me deve fa sempre perde mezza giornata
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: guarda
<Diels-Alder> sia parted che gparted non vedono il disco
<Diels-Alder> dicono unallocated
<lore20> ciao a tutti
<lore20> se fosse una domanda troppo tecnica ed è meglio parlarne in -chat ditemelo
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, mai vista sta cosa. ma hai provato a vedere se il grub ha aggiunto la voce?
<lore20> sto cercando di configurare su ubuntu un ambiente di sviluppo java completamente opensource
<Diels-Alder> come?
<lore20> quindi eclipse
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, riavviando
<lore20> openjdk , mtj, antenna
<Diels-Alder> ok
<lore20> ma il fatto è che per non so quale strana ragione non riesco a compilare nulla di funzionante, mentre con il jdk della sun e il wireless kit della sun va tutto a meraviglai
<lore20> (più che opensource volevo dire libero, che i sorgenti sono pubblici anche quelli della sun)
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: niente
<Diels-Alder> nel senso c'era ma perchè aveva ancora il vecchio winzozz
<Diels-Alder> adesso non c'è come creo la voce?
<Diels-Alder> dove è il file di configurazione?
<Panaclerio_> Devo ritagliare dei file pdf. Per ora utilizzo, pdfshuller, ma vorrei usare la shell per automatizzare la procedura e ritagliare centinaia di file. conoscete un programma?
<alberto> ciao, qualcuno puo' darmi una mano con un notebook "posseduto"?
<alberto> 10.10 10.4 ubuntu normali danno schermo nero, la 10.10 netbook parte ed installata con tutto funzionante
<alberto> ok l'importante e' che funzioni
<alberto> il problema e' la res dello schermo
<alberto> mi viene data una 1280x800 16:10 quando e' uno schermo 4:3
<alberto> e non c'e' modo di cambiarla
<alberto> stoppo gdm , creo il xorg.conf di test ma se lo eseguo da un crash
<alberto> SE qualcuno legge e puo' darmi una mano, grazie ciao
<ugone> manco con xrandr
<alberto> ciao ho letto qualcosa a riguardo ma non mi e' chiaro, spe
<ugone> alberto,
<alberto> lancio un comando gtf con la res presenta, mi da una stringa, ma poi?
<alberto> non ho nessun xorg.conf
<alberto> (presunta)
<alberto> il notebook e' un intel 855gm come video, manco parte unity ..
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?highlight=%28xrandr%29
<alberto> e' quello che ho seguito, ma appena testo lo xorg.conf mi da errori
<alberto> stoppo gdm
<alberto> sudo X -configure
<alberto> ma quando lo provo come da wiki mi da solo errori
<alberto> spe magari li leggo ancora nell'altro terminale
<alberto> allora, con sudo X -config $HOME/xorg.conf.new   da wiki mi da fatal error  unrecognized option con il nome file
<alberto> consigli?
<ugone> no
<alberto> dovrebbe funzionare quel comando?
<alberto> il nomefile lo prendo con il tab..
<ugone> facendogli ricreare la configurazione?
<alberto> quindi non e' sbagliato
<alberto> si ho seguito la wiki
<alberto> spe
<alberto> Come si riconfigura il server grafico?    della pagina che mi hai girato
<alberto> in effetti ho un xorg.conf.new in home
<alberto> lo copio brutalmente senza prove?
<ugone> no
<ugone> non credo vada bene
<ugone> dovresti entrare in safe mode
<alberto> dimmi
<alberto> ho un altro pc al limite entro con quello
<alberto> provo la stessa cosa in safe?
<ugone> in safe ti dovrebbe chiedere di fare una nuova configurazione di xorg
<alberto> ok, una cosa posso controllare con qualche comando la res effettivamente attiva? mi sembra strano che sto portatile tenga i 1280
<alberto> dalle pref..monitor mi da 1280
<alberto> x800
<ugone> xrandr  in un terminale
<ugone> senza sudo
<alberto> grazie
<alberto> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<alberto> Screen 0: minimum 1280 x 800, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 800
<alberto> default connected 1280x800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<alberto> si e' 1280, provo in safe
<alberto> domanda idiota: come entro in safe mode? pensavo da grub.. invece parte al volo anche se continuo a premere sulle frecce
<ugone> con esc
<alberto> scus
<alberto> no, anche con esc parte questo, guardo un po grub anche se della 2 non so quasi nulla
<ls960> grub2 usa shift, accendi tenendo premuto
<alberto> uff che casott, grazie
<krabador> ho bisogno d'aiuto per l'installazione di una chiavetta vodafone, la huawei k3715
<krabador> questa stramaledetta chiavetta, funziona perfettamente su ubuntu 10.04
<krabador> ma non su 10.10
<blacksky> salve a tutti
<supersavio> sera...
<alberto> con shift ok
<alberto> pero' dopo le prove ottengo una schermata nera , nel terminale leggo no kernel modesettings detected
<alberto> ls960, grazie della dritta hai qualche minuto?
<alberto> grazie lo stesso, stacco
<krabador> nessuno mi sa dire nulla su internet keys vodafone su ubuntu?
<AlexZion> krabador tempo fa ho installato una pennetta vodafone su un sistema kubuntu ......
<AlexZion> ricordo che avevo trovato un applicazione vodafone per farlo ....
<krabador> AlexZion, guarda, praticamente senza fare nulla, funzionava perfettamente su ubuntu 10.04
<AlexZion> allora probabilmente qualcosa con il kernel differente ?
<krabador> su ubuntu 10.10 la vede a singhiozz e quando prova a connettersi, automaticamente si disconnette
<krabador> adesso, per prova, in una 10.04 con aggiornamenti, si comporta uguale
<AlexZion> provato a partire con un kernel precedente ?
<krabador> no, devo provare su 10.04 liscia, senza aggiornamenti
<AlexZion> krabador: se non ricordo male le applicazioni le avevo prese qui https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<krabador> quell'app l'ho provata su 10.10
<krabador> ma non mi riconosceva la periferica
<krabador> nessun problema nel tuo caso?
<AlexZion> vorrai dire quelle apps ..., il file install.txt dice di installarne due e poi fare un controllo delle dipendenze ....
<AlexZion> no a dire il vero l'ha riconosciuta tranquillamente ....
<AlexZion> e comunque ce nesono diverse versioni ,non so se magari unaversione piuttosto che un altra puòfarti la differenza ....
<krabador> devo dire che veramente mi sta facendo quasi prendere a cazzotti il monitor
<krabador> quello che mi lascia basito è il funzionamento linearissimo su 10.04 senza aggiornamenti
<filo1234> non farli
<filo1234> fai solo quelli di sicurezza come da default
<filo1234> o scegli quelli che vuoi tu
<krabador> filo1234, provo
<AlexZion> ok io scappo, in bocca al lupo krabador
<filo1234> gli aggiornamenti vanno fatti con coscienza
<krabador> AlexZion, grazie
<krabador> filo1234, è semplicemente una ubuntu per un amico, che vuole navigare con la chiavetta in un notebook
<filo1234> appunto bloccagli gli aggiornamenti allora
<krabador> filo1234, dopo che la sua stessa chiavetta ha funzionato senza problemi sul suo fisso con 10.04
<krabador> bene
<krabador> piallo
<krabador> e provo
<krabador> neanche il kernel immagino
<filo1234> sopratutto
<krabador> c'è la possibilità che anche qualche aggiornamento di sicurezza vada ad upgradare qualche pacchetto implicato ?
<filo1234> uhmm potrebbe
<filo1234> prediti il sicuro e disattivali
<filo1234> tutti
<attempt> blindagli il sistema.
<filo1234> tanto non succede nulla
<krabador> certo, nel momento in cui vedo che funziona
<attempt> se funge gli metti i programmi che vuole e poi togli tutti i repo.
<attempt> li commenti tutti e fine dei problemi.
<krabador> l'unica cosa che mi intristisce un po', è far usare al mio amico una versione che tra un po' è la terzultima non aggiornataù
<filo1234> krabador: è la LTS stabile
<attempt> tanto i bug sono trascurabili e poi che prenda virus e' quasi impossibile.
<attempt> terzultima?
<krabador> attempt, certo questo è categoricamente sicuro
<attempt> 10.04 lts. e' il top.
<krabador> attempt, mi riferisco al fatto che ad aprile sarà la terzultima :)
<attempt> la uso da quando e' uscita e ti assicuro che e' rocciosa.
<attempt> lts fa' storia a se.
<krabador> attempt, anche a me gusta molto
<filo1234> krabador: io ho ancora una 7.10 su un pc e gli va bene solo quella
<attempt> e' l'ultima uscita fino alla prossima lts. punto.
<filo1234> per cui non serve essere alla moda
<krabador> filo1234, indubbiamente ha il suo senso
<filo1234> basta che faccia il suo lavoro
<krabador> infatti piuttosto che incrementare la calvizia cercando un rimedio per il funzionamento della chiavetta
<filo1234> lol
<krabador> nel frattempo grazie
<Claudinux> \o
<ddr400> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-15
<krabador> su questo stramaledetto notebook per la chiavetta vodafone, come posso momontarla
<krabador> in maniera statica
<krabador> visto che il montaggio automatico è un po' instabile?
<Cyanide> buona nottambuli
<nando> ciao a tutti
<Cyanide> yvesBsAs, ciao, stavo cercando di capire per quale ragione se connetto l'auricolare bluetooth per utilizzarlo con skype funziona in ingresso ma non in uscita parlo ma non sento tu ne sai qualche cosa?
<yvesBsAs> sera Cyanide
<Cyanide> e notte yvesBsAs  direi molto notte anche
<Cyanide> ma va bene uguale
<Cyanide> è il pensiero che conta
<yvesBsAs> se non erro vienedovrebbe essere visto come una seconda scheda audio, se è solo connesso all'USB
<Cyanide> insomma io mi ritrovo il dispositivo bluetooth nelle preferenze audio come fosse una seconda scheda, lo abilito ma come microfono funziona benissimo come auricolare no
<yvesBsAs> perchè hai impostato l'uscita sull'altra scheda, credo
<yvesBsAs> in alto, l'altoparlantino, prendi preferenze audio
<Cyanide> sia in ingresso che in uscita abilito l'auricolare
<yvesBsAs> erano abilitati o no?
<yvesBsAs> in hardware cosa vedi inrapporto al bt?
<Cyanide> se non lo faccio non ci va in automatico, è un lavoro che devo fare a mano lui va sempre sulla scheda audio principale quando collego il bluetooth vado nelle preferenze e lo abilito
<yvesBsAs> ok, immaginavo
<yvesBsAs> in hardware che dice?
<Cyanide> sul dispositivo bt dice un ingresso un uscita doppino hsp/hfp
<Cyanide> se faccio il test altoparlanti non sento però
<yvesBsAs> ok, lo puoi modificare il "doppino"?
<Cyanide> posso metterci spento e basta
<yvesBsAs> su "profilo"?
<Cyanide> si ho solo quelle 2 opzioni
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare il comando
<yvesBsAs> padevchooser
<Cyanide> non capisco perché lo riconosca utilizzi il mic ma non funzioni l'audio, se non dovesse andare non andrebbe e basta ma così ma a metà mi rode
<yvesBsAs> nel terminale, dimmi se c'è
<Cyanide> asp che lo installo
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> torno suvito, avvialo e ti appare sulla barra, prova a giochicchiarci un pò
<Cyanide> se dò quel comando dopo averlo installato mi lancia un applicazione nell'area di notifica
<yvesBsAs> si Cyanide , click su lei e vedi il menu, giochicchia con lui
<Cyanide> ci ho provato ma ce qualche cosa n particolare che devo provare o trovare?
<yvesBsAs> non so, mai avuto un coso come il tuo, ma li in pratica c'è tutto quello che serve, se si può fare è li
<Cyanide> va bene
<Cyanide> l'auricolare è questo HBH-IV840 tra i moduli è presente tutti i volumi sono alti
<yvesBsAs> non vorrei che bisognasse modificare pure la config di alsa
<yvesBsAs> il suo file, dico
<Cyanide> e qualche cosa che non torna ce
<yvesBsAs> mi pare che se ci son due schede audio si doveva fare una manip
<yvesBsAs> controlla sul forum, cerca scheda audio usb
<yvesBsAs> tanto al finale quello è
<Cyanide> capito
<Cyanide> una discussione in inglese l'ho trovata...a capirla però
<yvesBsAs> se è di ubuntu.org?
<yvesBsAs> passa il link qui
<Cyanide> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1355005
<Cyanide> l'ultimo posta parla proprio del mio auricolare e sembra gli funzioni anche
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide, passa in /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thai> ciao
<thai> perche le immagini con ubuntu si vedono in negativo
<Shin3> o_O
<thai> qualcuno mi puo aiutare grazie
<yvesBsAs> thai, quali immagini?
<yvesBsAs> buongiorno
<thai> ho installato xbuntu alternate esempio quando apro facebook le foto si vedono in negativo
<thai> ho fatto avanzamento alla 10.04 tls ma il risultato e lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> ma che scheda video hai?
<thai> non lo so
<yvesBsAs> da terminale dai
<yvesBsAs> lspci | grep -i vga
<yvesBsAs> cosa risponde?
<thai> in questo momento sto su un altro pc
<thai> vado a controllare un attimo
<yvesBsAs> devi essere sul pc che ha il difetto, è l'unico sistema per rintracciare le possibili cause
<thai> lo so
<yvesBsAs> vedi che scheda ha già
<thai> acer travelmate 525
<thai> pentium3
<thai> vado a controllare
<yvesBsAs> thai, ho già visto, è una vecchia Ati, mi sa che son dolori, quanta Ram hai nel portatile?
<yvesBsAs> di origine pare sia un P3 700 con 128 Mb, forse il tuo ha 256 o più
<thai2> ciao sono thai
<yvesBsAs> si, sembra una vecchia ati, di origine pare sia un P3 700 con 128 Mb, forse il tuo ha 256 o più
<thai2> vo visto su terminale ma non mi dice niente
<yvesBsAs> lspci | grep -i vga
<yvesBsAs> copia ed incolla nel terminale
<thai2> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<yvesBsAs> si, appunto, quanta ram hai su quel portatile?
<thai2> quali sono i comandi per controllare
<yvesBsAs> free -m | grep -
<thai2> -/+ buffers/cache:        123        121
<yvesBsAs> no, è un miracolo che si avvii, troppo pochi
<attempt> cambia so.
<attempt> usa puppylinux
<yvesBsAs> hai 128 Mb di ram, e una parte è usata dalla scheda video
<thai2> su questo aspetto va bene
<yvesBsAs> come dice attempt , secondo me o puppy linux oppure damn small linux
<attempt> forse ci gira lubuntu. o magari una debian minimale con lxde.
<thai2> il mio amico mi dice che prima si vedeva bene pero era lento
<attempt> puppy si puo' mettere anche su hd anche se no sarebbe proprio il suo.
<yvesBsAs> magari con una versione precedente di ubuntu, ma comunque la lentezza sarebbe esasperante
<attempt> che hd hai su quel pc?
<thai2> ho installato xbuntu alternate ieri ho fatto avanzamento alla 10.04 tls
<attempt> fai due partizioni primarie una da 1gb e ci metti puppylinux e tutto il resto una partizione dati separata.
<yvesBsAs> haa, no, metti direttamente la 10.04, non fare avanzamenti
<thai2> il mio pc e un acer travelmate 525te
<attempt> il lavoro lo salvi e lo sposti li.
<yvesBsAs> io stacco che son cotto, buona giornata, ciao attempt thai2
<attempt> xfce e' poco meno pesante di gnome. vai di lxde se il pc e' cosi' antiquato.
<attempt> ciao yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> anche fluxbox è leggero, mi pare
<attempt> si
<yvesBsAs> comunque non metterei distro odierne, anche se con desktop minimali
<thai2> va benissimo ha solo questo difetto che le immagini si vedono in negativo
<yvesBsAs> di risorse ne prendono lo stesso parecchie
<attempt> hai messo i driver video giusti?
<yvesBsAs> thai2, allora scarica la alternate della 10.04 lubuntu e installa con quello, penso sia l'unica
<thai2> non lo so ha fatto tutto la distro
<attempt> thai2 cerca nel menu driver hardware e vedi se ti consiglia dei driver video.
<thai2> ho visto niente
<yvesBsAs> attempt, no di sicuro, i proprietari se li sogna, ha di sicuro i radeon
<thai2> non uso driver propietari
<attempt> solo su fb vedi le foto in negativo? nel browser internet vedi bene?
<thai2> anche siti
<yvesBsAs> a stasera, ci si vede, ciao.
<thai2> tutte le immagini
<attempt> le immagini le vedi tutte male quindi.
<thai2> si
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<attempt> thai2 i driver son quelli predefiniti per le rage. non ti so che dire.
<thai2> grazie
<thai2> accetto consigli grazie a tutti
<luk_> se qualcuno può aiutarmi
<luk_> ho un vecchio portatile e voglio installare sistema linux
<luk_> è possibile?
<bigo72> e perchè no?
<bigo72> luk_: masterizzi ubuntu e lo installi
<luk_> le caratteristiche sono queste lo sopporterebbe ubuntu 10.10?
<luk_> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/laptops-mainstream/2001/05/11/sony-vaio-pcg-qr10-10000255/
<bobbybong> ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<marcello1> ciao
<Serpico> ciao
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<alnuvola> ma secondo voi ... in un virtual box windows xp lite di quanta ram necessita
<jester-> se non hai almeno 512 per parte va da paralitico
<alnuvola> l ho fatto anche partire con 200 mb
<alnuvola> un po macchinosso
<alnuvola> quindi 5212
<jester-> eh
<alnuvola> 512
<jester-> we ugone
<jester-> ugone: testando natty?
<alnuvola> ragazzi ho un volante usb, quando lo attacco giro il volante a destra e a sinistra e la freccietta del mause segue le direzioni indicate dal volante significa che il volante è compatibile con linux ??
<alnuvola> solo che però nn conosco un interfaccia grafica per configurarlo
<ugone> si
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<ugone> ciao LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> ciao ugone
<pirata> salve
<LostInMyHead> ciao a tutti
<pirata> ho installato ubuntu nel mio asus N53J
<pirata> architettura intel i7 quad core 64 bit il mio problema sta nel chip audio del nvidia corporation
<alnuvola> come faccio a dire a torcs che l input deve essere ./dev/input/js0
<alnuvola> forse si incasina perchè anche il mouse e usb ??
<Taravel> ciao, posso fare in modo che ubuntu non mi chiede la pssword quando lo schermo del netbook si spegne? Intendo quando chiudo il coperchio del netbook
<jester-> Taravel: vedi in ripsrmio energia e in screensever
<pirata> come posso fare per impostare l'audio  Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bea (rev a1)
<jester-> pirata: guarda in preferenze audio se il canale uscita & co sono settati sul device giusto
<pirata> si
<jester-> pirata: cerca nei forum it e en per modello pc
<massimo18> asus -.-
<pirata> HDA NVIDIA digital asus N53J
<jester-> i casi non 2: serve una stringa nel conf o non è supportata da alsa
<jester-> pirata: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer e poi aprilo e controlla
<pirata> anche per me alsa infatti non supporta schede audio nvidia
<massimo18> pirata: non è esatto alcune non sono supportate
<Giova> Ciao
<jester-> pirata: le supporta ma se è roba nuova in linux l'aggiunta dei driver non è immediata, visto che i produttori se ne fregano
<Giova> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un file.wma
<massimo18> uhmmm
<Taravel> grazie mille jester- :)
<Giova> all'aertura genera il seguente errore: impossibile de multiplare lo stream
<|gonzo|> domanda forse cretina, ma non sono pratico di server mail...ma fetchmail ha bisogno di qualcos'altro? nel senso, mi collego ad una inbox remota via imap, poi trovo nel log degli errori perché cerca localmente un smtp sulla 25?? che vor dì? vuole un smtp locale? non capisco.
<|gonzo|> nel senso, per far finire le mail sulla casella user@localhost tra fetchmail e la inbox locale vi dev'essere un smtp?
<Giova> qualcuno di buona volontà può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Giova
<ubot-it> Giova: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Giova> non riessco ad aprire correttamente un file.wma: impossibile de multiplare lo stream
<massimo18> Giova: non ho capito l'errore e precisamente in che lingua è?
<|gonzo|> sembra mezzo spagnolo mezzo italiano
<jester-> Giova: client usato?
<Giova> letteralmente quando vado ad aprirlo con il riproduttore multimediale di ubunu 9.04 viene fori la seguente stringa: impossibile de-multiplare lo stream
<misterblu> jester-: ci sei
<jester-> misterblu: cu fu
<Giova> anche con vlc non riesco ad ascoltarlo.
<jester-> Giova: se non lo digerisce vlc la vedo male
<misterblu> volevo darti il punto della situazione per i prob al pc
<misterblu> ti ricordi video touchpad e audio
<misterblu> TUTTO RISOLTO ANCHE GRAZIE A VOI DELLA COMUNITÀ
<misterblu> non male  jester-
<massimo18> O_O
<jester-> misterblu: mi ricordo nvidia e audio che stavi compilando alsa
<Giova> da terminale con ffmpeg -i file 2>&1 | grep Stream riporta Stream #0.0: Audio: wmav2, 44100 Hz, stereo, s16, 96 kb/s
<Giova> la dimensione del file.wma è comunque corretta.
<misterblu> jester-:  si è andato tutto a posto
<jester-> misterblu: :D
<misterblu> ora vedo sento e muovo, nhhehehehe
<jester-> è scrauso il vaio da settare
<misterblu> jester-:  il video dopo un pò si spegne ma ho già modificato le impostazioni di risparmio
<misterblu> mettendo mai
<misterblu> ci sono altre impostazioni da modificare?
<disel> ciao
<Giova> esiste un modo per verificare se è danneggiato e comunque ripararlo?
<jester-> misterblu: paciocca in risparmio energia, alimentato e batteria
<misterblu> jester-:  è quello che credevo anch'io ma ho messo tutto su mai e si spegne lostesso
<misterblu> forse lo screnn saver vado a vedere, mi è venuto in mente ora sight
<jester-> misterblu: controlla ance il bios
<jester-> anche*
<misterblu> jester-:  il bios del vaio è un pò ridotto, direi minimale
<misterblu> ma controllerò ma dovrei aver risolto con lo screen saver
<jester-> guarda un scrennsever cah magari ti mette lo schermo nero e pensi che sia spento
<misterblu> ciao e grazie ancora a tutti
<Giova> Ciao, buon pranzo a tutti.
<Scall> Una domanda su Evolution: mettendo la spunta su "ricorda password" per inviare e ricevere l'email, in che modo viene custodita la nostra password? Il file in cui viene scritta è crittografato? Vorrei capire il livello di sicurezza. Grazie.
<jester-> Scall: è un quizz a premi?
<bobbybong> ciao a tutti
<jumba> ciao a tutti! chi mi aiuta con uno script? non riesco a farlo avviare pur avendolo messo in programmi di avvio e avendogli dato i permessi!
<Scall> jumba: è il primo script che crei? altri script sei riuscito a farli partire?
<jumba> si ero riuscito....
<jumba> il discorso è che ho provato a mettere anche il comando sleep ma non funziona
<Scall> jumba: se la procedura la conosci, allora starai commettendo sicuramente qualche errore...
<jumba> ma se lo faccio partire a mano funziona
<Scall> jumba: all'inizio dello script hai messo #!/bin/bash vero?
<jumba> si si
<jumba> se vuoi te lo posto su pastebin
<saro> vedi se ci sono i permessi di esecuzione
<jumba> si li ho messi mettendo consenti l'esecuzione come un programma e poi con chmod cercando il comando su internet
<jumba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554361/
<dersew> salve
<saro> metti
<saro> bin/bash
<jumba> quale comando usate voi per dare i permessi agli script?
<saro> chmod
<jumba> alp osto di sh dici?
<jumba> perchè adesso c'è bin/sh
<Scall> jumba: ti consiglio anch'io di mettere bash, invece di sh. Bash è sh migliorato
<jumba> ah non lo sapevo.....grazie della info
<Scall> ha più funzioni
<jumba> ma la cosa che non capisco è che comunque se loa vvio a mano funziona
<Scall> comunque per dare il permesso di esecuzione tramite terminale, ti sposti nella directory dove si trova il file e dai "chmod +x nomescript"
<giova> ciao
<jumba> senza i numeri dopo chmod?
<saro> in che senso a mano?
<Scall> jumba: puoi farlo anche con i numeri
<saro> da terminale?
<jumba> no scusa per a mano intendo dire col doppio click, per via grafica diciamo
<giova> non rieco piu ad ascoltare dei file.wma???
<giova> Stringa: impossibile de-multiplatare lo stream
<giova> Stringa: impossibile de-multiplare lo stream
<Scall> jumba: il permesso di esecuzione lo puoi dare anche tramite interfaccia grafica, facendo tasto destro > Propietà > Permessi > Consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma. O lo fai da terminale o da interfaccia grafica è la stessa cosa ;-)
<problemubuntu> ciao a tutti, spero di trovarvi in forma in questo nuovo 2011, l'anno nuovo pero' mi ha portato un nuovo problema. Il seguente:
<jumba> appunto per quello dico che gliel'avevo già dato|1 anche perchè se no è impossibilo avviarlo col dopio click, ti apre gedit e basta
<problemubuntu> non riesco a far partire il grub mi dice the configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly, naturalmente riesco a farlo partire con una vecchia configurazione che e' ubuntu 2.6.32.25 ma non piu' con ubuntu 2.6.32.27 come devo fare?
<Scall> jumba: se clicchi il file e fai "Esegui nel terminale" non funziona?
<jumba> si funziona
<jumba> adesso non posso riconfermartelo perchè essendo già attivo è complicato disattivarlo, ma quando ho provato funzionava
<Scall> e se da terminale ti sposti nella directory in cui si trova lo script, e poi dai "./nomescript" non funziona?
<giova> come posso fare per effettuare una diagnosi e correggere il file.wma
<giova> non ci riesco,!!!!
<Scall> giova: cioè non riesci ad ascoltare i file wma? e gli mp3 riesci ad ascoltarli?
<giova> il problema è quel file.wma in particolare, esiste qualche modo per verificarlo e eventualmente ripararlo
<Scall> giova: per modificare file audio c'è Audacity, puoi cercarlo e scaricarlo dall'Ubuntu Software Center. Puoi vedere se riesci a ripararlo. Altre soluzioni non mi vengono in mente...
<rcf> domanda
<rcf> è possibile fare un clone disco bootabile di ubuntu?
<rcf> se si con che prog?
<Alexx99> Ciao, in ubuntu 8.04 come posos installare una rete wireless?
<Scall> rfc: non puoi usare il live cd? Così puoi usare Ubuntu senza installarlo, se è questa la tua necessità.
<jumba> Scall: penso di si ma come ti ho detto dovrei provarlo al prossimo avvio perchè non so ocme di disattivi...
<rcf> @scall: volevo tenere tutte le impostazioni che ho già..ho già ubuntu installato su una macchina identica
<ubottu-it> rcf: Error: "scall:" is not a valid command.
<rcf> scall: volevo tenere tutte le impostazioni..ho già ubuntu su una macchina identica
<Scall> jumba: ok, comunque penso che se riesci ad avviarlo da interfaccia grafica, ci riesci anche da solo terminale. Basta che dai "./nomescript" dentro la directory in cui si trova lo script.
<giova> Grazie per il consiglio ma no riesco ad importarlo in Audacity.......
<jumba> si infatti, anche perchpè scegliendo da interfaccia grafica avvia da terminale fa la stessa identicaCOSA
<problemubuntu> qualcuno mi sa dire come far partire il grub che mi interessa???
<jumba> a sto punto il problema è perchè non si avvia all'avvio
<Scall> jumba: infatti :-)
<giova> non ci riesco, Scall ti chiedo se potessi inviarti il file in questione  e vedere se ci riesc tu.
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jumba> xche sia un problema di tempo?
<pa> sapete se sia possibile far andare una lexmark x4550 con maverick?
<jumba> beh comunque adesso vedremo al prossimo riavvio
<jumba> http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?keywords=lexmark+x4550&x=0&y=0
<jumba> ricordati di recensire anche tu le cose che hai su quel sito, sta diventando buono come database e se ognuno da il suo contributo diventerà ancora meglio
<Scall> giova: ti aiuterei con piacere se potessi, ma non ho mai fatto nulla del genere. Mi spiace. Ho ipotizzato il file si potesse riparare con Audacity, però non so esattamente come fare.
<giova> Scall ho fatto come mi hai suggerito, ti chiedo Audacity chiede  ffmpeg
<Alex99> Ciao, wireless in ubuntu 8.04 è possibile? grazie.
<problemubuntu> DEVO FORMATTARE TUTTO PERDENDO IL GRUB?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<luc3> ciao ragazzi ho un problema non riesco a vedere rainews24 con chromium ma con vlc si
<luc3> moonlight 3 installato
<luc3> idee?
<gandalf88bis> salve ragazzi
<Scall> rcf: c'è una cosa che devi sapere, tutte le impostazioni dei programmi che hai, sono nelle cartelle nascoste nella tua home. Per vedere i file nascosti premi Ctrl + h (tutti i file preceduti da un punto sono nascosti in Linux). Se ad esempio vuoi portare le impostazioni del programma openoffice su un altro computer con Ubuntu, basta che prelevi la cartella .openoffice.org presente nella tua home, e lo metti nella home de
<Scall> ll'altro computer.
<gandalf88bis> volevo chiedere: qualcuno ha provato ad installare il gioco bloodline champions tramite wine per vedere se funziona?
<problemubuntu> SCUSATE MA PER LANCIARE IL CD LIVE DEVO FARLO ADESSO O DAL BOOT?
<gandalf88bis> (al boot)
<Scall> problemubuntu: all'avvio. Dal bios, in boot device priority metti il lettore cd al primo posto ovviamente, sennò il boot non può partire dal cd.
<problemubuntu> ok scall ma il terminale come faccio dopo a farlo partire?
<Scall> problemubuntu: in che senso? dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu? Ctrl + alt + T per aprire il terminale, oppure da Applicazioni > Accessori
<miki82> ciao a tutti, vorrei risolvere un problema, ho rimosso copletamente evolution come client di posta e vorri sapere come eliminare la possibilità di scegliere evolution come mezzo di invio quando su un file clikko il destro e faccio "invia a ", grazie
<jumba> ragazzi qua si entra nel mistero, ho provato a d avviarlo da terminale e mi dice: Invalid command: synclient
<luc3> nessuno sa perchè con vlc vedo rainews e con chromium no?
<jumba> se invece lo avvio da interfaccia grafica funziona senza darmi problemi....come è possibile?
<problemubuntu> scall mi sa che non ho capito io riesco ad accedere al grub ma non al grub che mi interessa, mi da la possibilita' di 3 tipi di grub a me interessa il primo 2.6.32.27 e' su questo che mi dice gnome power manager not installed correctly
<gio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<giova> Ciao provo a verificare, se risolvo faccio sapere:
<jumba> però c'erano 5 comandi synclient e mi ha dato 4 errori, quindi magari è solo la ripetizione che non funziona
<problemubuntu> scall ho paura che formattando perdo tutti i documenti, non c'e' un modo per ripristinare il grub?
<Scall> miki82: vai in Sistema > Preferenze > Applicazioni preferite e come Client di posta metti Personalizzato, poi metti il comando del client e-mail che utilizzi
<Scall> così imposti quel client di posta come predefinito
<miki82> Scall: non uso client mail, uso gmail dal web, che metto oltre Personalizzato?
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, si certo
<gandalf88bis> cerca su google ripristinare grub2
<gandalf88bis> serve il livecd e 10 minuti di tempo
<gandalf88bis> ma l'ho fatto più volte ed è molto semplice
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis ti spiego, posso accedere ad ubuntu da 3 grub, il primo e' quello che a me interessa dove ho tutti i documenti
<problemubuntu> pero' non so esattamente come fare
<gandalf88bis> ah
<gandalf88bis> ho capito
<gandalf88bis> non sono 3 grub
<gandalf88bis> in grub ci sono elencati 3 kerneò
<gandalf88bis> *kernel
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> semplice soluzione
<HoldenC> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gandalf88bis> vai sul gestore pacchetti
<gandalf88bis> e digiti il codice del kernel che non vuoi più avere in elenco
<problemubuntu> ho provato a reinstallare il grub mi esce: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/alamut/java/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<gandalf88bis> sisi
<gandalf88bis> normale
<Scall> miki82: se non utilizzi un client mail non credo che  puoi inviare file direttamente dal gestore file. Dovresti inviarli tramite gmail dal sito internet.
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, devi semplicemente fare quello che ti ho detto
<gandalf88bis> e dove ti dice versione
<gandalf88bis> installata = codice che hai scritto, alla voce del kernel (linux-kernel....) selezionare di rimuovere il pacchetto
<gandalf88bis> sono 3 pacchetti per ogni kernel
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis dove lo trovo il gestore pacchetti? scusa l'ignoranza
<gandalf88bis> sistema -> amministrazione -> gestore pacchetti
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis sono li' digito kernel?
<Alex99> come posso vedere la versione ubuntu installata?
<gandalf88bis> sistema -> Informazioni su ubuntu
<HoldenC> Alex99: lsb_release -a
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis a sinistra c'e' la colonna c'e' kernel modules (multiverse) e (universe)
<gandalf88bis> nono cerca tra tutti
<gandalf88bis> e scrivi linux <codice>
<Alex99> grazie. per la wireless mi sapete dare indicazioni?
<gandalf88bis> Alex99, che tipo di indicazioni?
<Serpico> domanda anche se non sono nella chat corretta ma mi basta si o no: per far partire i programmi in jar si fa: sudo java jar nome_file.jar?
<Alex99> ubuntu 8.10: ho appena comprato un ap e dovrei installare internet
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis in nessuno dei due mi esce ubuntu kernel 2.6.32.27 e 2.6.32.21 e 2.6.32.25
<gandalf88bis> allora
<ceon1> buongiorno
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, lascia la selezione su tutti
<gandalf88bis> poi scrivi nella barra di ricerca
<gandalf88bis> linux
<gandalf88bis> spazio
<gandalf88bis> codice che ti interessa
<gandalf88bis> ti salta fuori un elenco molto lungo
<gandalf88bis> ci sei?
<problemubuntu> si
<problemubuntu> non mi esce nulla
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> sulla colonna a sinistra cosa hai selezionato?
<gandalf88bis> (lo sto facendo proprio ora anche io
<gandalf88bis> che devo cancellare 2.6.32-26
<gandalf88bis> )
<problemubuntu> mi esce solo linux non free firmware for linux kernel
<gandalf88bis> aspetta
<gandalf88bis> metto una schermata su imageshack e ti passo il link
<problemubuntu> ok
<gandalf88bis> lascia perdere la grafica che l'ho cambiata tutta
<problemubuntu> sono tutt'orecchi
<gandalf88bis> asp che non me l'ha caricata mannaggia la miseria
<gandalf88bis> http://img121.imageshack.us/f/schermata1ry.png/
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> a sinistra ho selezionato tutti
<gandalf88bis> nella barra di ricerca
<gandalf88bis> ho scritto linux 2.6.32
<ceon1> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gandalf88bis> vedi?
<problemubuntu> si
<problemubuntu> aspe provo subito
<gandalf88bis> eviti di cancellare quelli con i numeri più alti che sono quelli più nuovi
<ceon1> non mi parte più cheese, da terminale mi da questo errore  http://paste.ubuntu.com/554373/    qualche idea su come risolvere?
<problemubuntu> pero' non mi escono i kernel
<gandalf88bis> i linux image sono i kerneò
<gandalf88bis> *kernel
<gandalf88bis> ceon1, hai fatto l'aggiornamento del programma di recente?
<problemubuntu> mi sono usciti ora mettendo linux-image, quindi dicevi?
<ceon1> gandalf88bis,  specifico del programma no è da parecchio che non lo uso
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, oggi ho sentito per la prima volta parlare di ubuntu, lo sto scaricando ma non so di preciso come installarlo. ho un notebook con xp e vorrei usare entrambi i sistemi operativi, come faccio?
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, quindi fai click destro sul pacchetto che vuoi rimuovere e selezioni rimuovi o rimuovi completamente (dato che non sei molto esperto fai solo rimuoviche rischi meno=
<gandalf88bis> ceon1, non intendo specifico: molte volte negli aggiornamenti proposti da ubuntu ci sono anche quelli dei programmi
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis se ora rimuovo quelli vecchi dopo mi assicuri che riesco a farlo partire?
<gandalf88bis> e a volte gli aggiornamenti sono buggati
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, si, lo faccio ogni volta
<gandalf88bis> però
<gandalf88bis> occhio che se ci sono 3 versioni
<gandalf88bis> ne devi eliminare 2
<gandalf88bis> se le elimini tutte e tre
<gandalf88bis> son cazzi
<gandalf88bis> cioè
<gandalf88bis> nel mio caso
<problemubuntu> si certo ma eliminandone 2 dopo parte? siamo sicuri?
<FloodBotIt2> gandalf88bis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ceon1> gandalf88bis,  si lo sò, purtroppo non ricordo bene se ho fatto aggiornamenti anche per cheese potrebbe essere
<gandalf88bis> elimino solo quello che finisce per 26
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, sisi
<problemubuntu> ok allora vediamo
<gandalf88bis> ceon1, allora prova a rimuovere ceon
<ceon1> nicola88,  puoi cominciare a dare un'occhiata al wiki  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<gandalf88bis> *cheese
<nicola88> ceon1 grazie... comincio a leggere
<gandalf88bis> nicola88, aspetta due minuti che poi ti spiego
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis devo eliminare solo quelli con a fianco il simbolo o tutti?
<gandalf88bis> quelli che
<gandalf88bis> hanno in versione installata scritto qualche cosa
<gandalf88bis> e di preciso
<gandalf88bis> il codice di quelli che vuoi eliminare
<ceon1> già fatto gandalf88bis  ma purtroppo nulla, ho provato a cercare in rete ma non ho trovato risposte ... dicono di provare con cheese --sync ma non va lo stesso
<gandalf88bis> ma cheese non è il programma per provare la webcam?
<ceon1> proverò qualcos'altro per fare ste foto
<ceon1> si si
<nicola88> gandalf88bis ok.. intento leggo qualcosa sul wiki
<gandalf88bis> ceon1, hai collegato la webcam?
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis dimmi tu http://img130.imageshack.us/i/screenshotomo.png/
<ceon1> e fino a tempo fà andava bene, poi non l'ho più usata... si la web è integrata sul portatile
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, elimini quello con il quadratino verde e in versione installata dove c'è scritto 2.6.32-21.32
<problemubuntu> ok provo
<gandalf88bis> ceon1, e con altri programmi di webcam
<gandalf88bis> il problema è lo stesso?
<ceon1> gandalf88bis,  sto provando a vedere ora se va con camorama
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, aspetta
<gandalf88bis> non basta eliminare
<ceon1> la web si accende, si illumina la spia e dopo se spegne tutto
<gandalf88bis> quelli con linux-image
<gandalf88bis> ci sono anche due pacchetti che trovi con linux-head
<gandalf88bis> stesso procedimento
<gandalf88bis> ceon1, io avevo lo stesso problema (irrisolto) ma solo su skype
<problemubuntu> ma devo eliminarne 2 quindi non 1
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> sono 3 (tre) pacchetti
<gandalf88bis> da eliminare
<gandalf88bis> ma
<gandalf88bis> 2 (due) versioni del kernel
<gandalf88bis> sono due pacchetti
<gandalf88bis> linux-head... e 1 pacchetto linux-image
<gandalf88bis> i linux head sono quelli che te lo mettono nella lista del grub
<gandalf88bis> il linux image è il kernel vero e proprio ( o almeno a me hanno detto così)
<problemubuntu> ti faccio vedere cosa mi e' rimasto un attimo
<problemubuntu> sta impiegando un po'...scusa appena finisce ti imageshacko
<gandalf88bis> sisi lo so che è lento
<gandalf88bis> e a volte dice che non va a buon fine
<gandalf88bis> nicola88, dunque per installare ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> nicola88, devi masterizzare un cd/dvd (non mi ricordo se su un cd ci sta)
<gandalf88bis> con su l'immagine (cioè fai burn image)
<gandalf88bis> metti nel lettore
<gandalf88bis> e fai riavviare il pc
<nicola88> ok
<gandalf88bis> all'avvio ti apre la live di ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> e li puoi provarlo
<nicola88> 2 domande
<gandalf88bis> e fare un po' tutto quello che vuoi (anche fixare alcune cose sul disco se hai fatto casini, io lo uso sempre ;-) )
<gandalf88bis> vai
<nicola88> 1. quale versione mi consigli? ho un notebook poco potente 2 ghz 2 mb ram
<nicola88> 2. sono sicuro di poterli far convivere )ubuntu e xp)?
<gandalf88bis> single core o dual core?
<gandalf88bis> 2. si
<nicola88> non lo so intel celeron
<gandalf88bis> 32 bit o 64 bit?
<nicola88> 32
<gandalf88bis> ecco
<gandalf88bis> allora ti devi scaricare ubuntu a 32 bit
<problemubuntu> gandalf88bis http://img31.imageshack.us/i/iiiiu.png/ devo togliere ancora qualcosa?
<gandalf88bis> e poi
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, asp un secondo
<gandalf88bis> quando installi ti darà all'accensione
<gandalf88bis> la possibilità di scegliere se usare o ubuntu o windows xp
<nicola88> bene
<gandalf88bis> la vita ovviamente non è tutta rosa e fiori
<AndreAsonA> cercasi disperatamente un'anima santa che mi guidi passo dopo passo nell'installazione di un router su pc ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> ovviamente
<gandalf88bis> nicola88, da ubuntu puoi vedere il contenuto di windows, da windows non vedi quello di ubuntu
<nicola88> ok
<gandalf88bis> quindi ti consiglio di fare una partizione relativamente piccola
<nicola88> come la faccio?
<nicola88> me lo chiede lui?
<ceon1> nicola88,  durante l'installazione ti chiede come lo vuoi installare
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu, allora in linux image sei a posto
<problemubuntu> si? meno male quindi non resta che riavviare pc dovrei essere ok? o devo far un sudo aptget update=
<gandalf88bis> vai con le immagini delle linux head
<gandalf88bis> no fammi vedere prima di riavviare se hai cancellato anche i linux head
<nicola88> gandalf88bis ti ringrazio... cerco di farlo... se puoi mandami il tuo indirizzo email in privato così se non ci riesco ti contatto...
<ceon1> nicola88, quando parte il livecd clicca Prova Ubuntu senza modificare il PC e vedi come ti trovi , poi puoi installarlo e vedi passo passo, non è difficile
<problemubuntu> ok grazie gandal riavvio incrociando le dita
<gandalf88bis> madonna ho appena reinstallato ubuntu sull'altro pc che ho in casa... 458 MB di aggiornamenti -.-
<gandalf88bis> NOOOOOO
<gandalf88bis> problemubuntu,
<gandalf88bis> fammi vedere le immagini
<gandalf88bis> se hai cancellato le linux-head
<gandalf88bis> nicola88, unico problema
<nicola88> ceon1 si lo provo... se mi piace col tempo toglo xp e lascio solo quello
<gandalf88bis> il partizionamento
<gandalf88bis> nella procedura di installazione
<ceon1> nicola88,  intanto tieni anche XP, tanto fastidio non dà
<gandalf88bis> ti verrà richiesto di partizionare il disco
<gandalf88bis> le prime volte è un po una rogna
<gandalf88bis> e a volte anche per gli esperti (oggi sovrappensiero ho formattato il pc -.-)
<nicola88> ;-)
<gandalf88bis> quindi stai attento
<gandalf88bis> consiglio una coppia di backup prima di provare almeno la prima volta
<nicola88> ok... mi metto all'opera...
<AndreAsonA> niente è... nn se rimedia niente manco oggi???
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, cosa c'è?
<nicola88> ultima cosa ma tra ubuntu, kubuntu e xununtu c'è differenza?
<gandalf88bis> il gestore grafico
<gandalf88bis> ubuntu è quello classico
<ceon1> nicola88,  se hai problemi durante l'installazione da livecd puoi entrare qua e chiedere supporto, qualcuno se disponibile ti aiuterà
<gandalf88bis> che usa gnome
<AndreAsonA> mi serve una guida spirituale per installare un router wifi per il mio pc ubuntizzato
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, tutti i router sono autoconfiguranti... avrai mica un router telecom?
<ceon1> nicola88,  la differenza è il Desktop Manager, ubuntu usa Gnome e Kubuntu usa KDE, fai una ricerca con google e vedi un pò di differenze
<gandalf88bis> oddio, questione di abitudini
<gandalf88bis> nulla di più
<AndreAsonA> gandalf88bis, no è un sitecom
<gandalf88bis> io preferisco gnome perchè ho sempre usato quello
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, dai proviamo a vedere
<ceon1> gandalf88bis,  pure io Gnome rules ;)
<nicola88> va bene, vi ringrazio... gentilissimi.......... mi faccio vivo per farvi sapere com'è andata! :-) a presto
<ceon1> auguri ;)
<gandalf88bis> scusate
<gandalf88bis> piccolo crash
<AndreAsonA> ganda facciamo in pvt?
<gandalf88bis> no fai qui
<gandalf88bis> che metti che qualcuno ne sa più di me
<gandalf88bis> ti da una mano
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, sei scappato?
<AndreAsonA> no
<AndreAsonA> scusa è che mi scordo sempre di scrivere il nome dell interlocutore e mi distraggo in altre cose gandalf
<gandalf88bis> lol
<gandalf88bis> mangia più pesce XD
<scott__> ciao a tutti
<scott__> non riesco a selezionare "abilita reti senza fili" qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<gandalf88bis> prima devi abilitare la rete
<AndreAsonA> gandalf88bis allora il router è collegato all alimentazione all'adsl e alla lan con il pc... l'icona in alto a destra nn mi riconosce nulla e se vado su firefox nn mi connette
<AndreAsonA> illuminami :D
<gandalf88bis> poi puoi abilitare rete senza fili
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, allora
<gandalf88bis> adesso tu da che connessione stai scrivendo? o.0
<AndreAsonA> la sto scroccando da mio cug al piano di sopra e sto scrivendo con un notebook windows7
<gandalf88bis> cioè mi stai dicendo che non sei su ubuntu?
<AndreAsonA> no
<AndreAsonA> ubuntu lo voglio connettere
<gandalf88bis> alla stessa rete?
<AndreAsonA> così magari la prossima volta ti scrivo da lì
<gandalf88bis> ok
<gandalf88bis> allora
<AndreAsonA> no al router che ho comprato
<gandalf88bis> immagino che la connessione sia wireless giusto?
<gandalf88bis> -.-
<gandalf88bis> no AndreAsonA aspetta
<gandalf88bis> spiegami bene
<gandalf88bis> tu adesso usi un'altra rete
<gandalf88bis> e non sei su ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> e vuoi che ti spieghi come connettere un'altra rete ad ubuntu?
<AndreAsonA> bravo
<AndreAsonA> voglio la mia rete
<AndreAsonA> il mio router wifi
<AndreAsonA> senza scroccarlo dai vicini :D
<AndreAsonA> collegare pc ubuntu e notebook w7
<gandalf88bis> ecco, il tuo router prima di tutto è connesso a una linea telefonica sua?
<AndreAsonA> certo
<gandalf88bis> ok
<gandalf88bis> vuoi usare una connessione wi-fi?
<AndreAsonA> ieri ho comprato un mio router... prima avevo quello di alice
<AndreAsonA> sì...a nche una wifi
<gandalf88bis> hai fatto bene
<gandalf88bis> una wi-fi è peggio, se hai la possibilità di fare una ethernet è meglio
<gandalf88bis> hai una velocità migliore e maggiore controllo
<gandalf88bis> cmq
<gandalf88bis> basta che accendi il router
<AndreAsonA> acceso
<gandalf88bis> abiliti (fisicamente) la wireless
<gandalf88bis> provi a connetterti (ti dovrebbe rilevare una rete)
<gandalf88bis> e nel caso ti richieda una chiave
<AndreAsonA> no no... io voglio collegarlo ethernet al pc, e poi il router è anche wifi per cui utilizzarlo anche col mio notebook
<gandalf88bis> ah va bè
<gandalf88bis> allora la rete te la rileva in automatico
<AndreAsonA> una semplicissima rete domestica wifi
<AndreAsonA> e proprio là sta il problema
<AndreAsonA> nn mi rileva proprio nnt
<gandalf88bis> io ho una semplicissima rete domestica ma è diversa da quella che vuoi fare tu
<AndreAsonA> cioè?
<gandalf88bis> cioè tutta wireless e con connessione con wpa2
<gandalf88bis> ma cmq
<gandalf88bis> il cavo sei sicuro che funziona?
<AndreAsonA> vabbè... te 6 capito no??? :D tonamo alla mia... ;D
<AndreAsonA> funziona tutto
<AndreAsonA> ieri per un attimo i si era addirittura connesso
<gandalf88bis> allora ti dice che sei connesso ad una rete
<AndreAsonA> no
<gandalf88bis> ma non hai accesso ad internet
<AndreAsonA> l'icona mi fa il punto esclamativo rosso
<gandalf88bis> ah
<gandalf88bis> è no non dovrebbe farlo
<gandalf88bis> dovrebbe metterti che sei connesso ma con ilpunto esclamativo giallo perchè non vai su iternet
<gandalf88bis> ma una cosa
<gandalf88bis> tu hai davanti tutti e due i pc?
<gandalf88bis> quello fisso connesso alla tua rete eternet e il portatile a quella di tuo cugino?
<AndreAsonA> sì sono davanti a entrambi
<AndreAsonA> sì
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> prova a fare una cosa
<gandalf88bis> che indirizzo ha sulla tua rete locale il pc fisso?
<abla88> ciao a tutti
<gandalf88bis> ciao
<abla88> sto per ripristinare grub sul mio pc fisso dopo aver installato sul secondo HD winzozz
<AndreAsonA> oddio come se fà a vedè??? :D
<gandalf88bis> ocio de
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> apri il terminale
<gandalf88bis> di ubuntu
<FloodBotIt2> gandalf88bis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<abla88> ci sono cose particolari da fare se le due partizioni sono su hd diversi?
<gandalf88bis> e scrivi ifconfig
<gandalf88bis> abla88, (non lo so... non mi sono mai posto il problema)
<abla88> io avevo creato a mano un file ieri in /etc/grub.d
<AndreAsonA> mi ha scritto tanta roba gandalf
<abla88> chiamato 11_Windows
<abla88> lo cancello?
<gandalf88bis> abla88, non vorrei dire cazz ate quindi mi astengo
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, quello è un bot che se scrivi troppe cose su righe diverse ti dice di moderarti che se no impalli tutto
<gandalf88bis> cmq, AndreAsonA hai fatto ifconfig
<AndreAsonA> ahahahahahha... no gandalf parlavo di quello che mi ha scritto il terminale
<gandalf88bis> ah lol
<gandalf88bis> cmq
<gandalf88bis> sotto la voce
<gandalf88bis> di eth0
<gandalf88bis> dimmi cosa ti scrive ad indirizzo inet
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, velocizzati un po... non ho tutto il pomeriggio
<AndreAsonA> allora... idirizzo inet6: fe80::213:8fff:fe7e:f2e5/64
<gandalf88bis> no
<gandalf88bis> non inet6
<gandalf88bis> inet e basta
<gandalf88bis> deve essere tipo 192.168.1.1
<gandalf88bis> una roba così
<AndreAsonA> indirizzo inet nn compare sotto eth0 ma sotto lo
<AndreAsonA> cmq è 127.0.0.1
<gandalf88bis> grave la faccenda
<gandalf88bis> no lo
<gandalf88bis> sta per locale
<gandalf88bis> e quindi se scrivi 127.0.0.1
<gandalf88bis> punti a te stesso
<gandalf88bis> cmq
<gandalf88bis> il fatto che non ti dia un indirizzo
<abla88> credo di aver risolto da me
<AndreAsonA> ganda sotto eth0 nn c'è indirizzo inet
<abla88> grazie lo stesso ragazzi
<gandalf88bis> è ho capito
<abla88> buon supporto
<abla88> ciao
<gandalf88bis> ciao
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, se non ti da un indirizzo
<gandalf88bis> son cazzi
<AndreAsonA> ahahahahahaah e che significa scusa?
<gandalf88bis> perchè o è il cavo che non funziona o è il modem
<gandalf88bis> se il cavo mi dici che funziona...
<gandalf88bis> aspetta
<gandalf88bis> prova a fare una cosa
<gandalf88bis> il fisso ha anche windows?
<AndreAsonA> no
<AndreAsonA> solo ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> il portatile si vero?
<AndreAsonA> sì w7
<gandalf88bis> prova a sconnetterti da questa rete un sec
<gandalf88bis> e a collegare il portatile con il cavo
<AndreAsonA> e connetto l'ethenet?
<AndreAsonA> ok
<gandalf88bis> se nemmeno qui funzia
<AndreAsonA> a tra poco
<gandalf88bis> o è proprio il cavo o il modem
<usul_> con john posso craccare le password wpa e wpa personal?
<AndreAsonA> funziona
<AndreAsonA> sto col cavo
<ceon1> !wificrack | usul_
<ubot-it> usul_: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<AndreAsonA> gandalf88bis ci sei?
<gandalf88bis> ovvio
<gandalf88bis> allora
<gandalf88bis> è un problema
<gandalf88bis> della scheda di rete del fisso
<gandalf88bis> dunque
<kik_> ciao aiuto per installare ubuntu su vecchio portatile c'è qualche mago in giro
<gandalf88bis> hai una chiavetta wireless (non vodafone, tre... quelle che fungono da schede di rete per i pc senza wireless)
<AndreAsonA> sì credo dì sì... era nella confezione del modem
<gandalf88bis> ecco
<gandalf88bis> prova a connettere quella
<attempt> maghi no. che problema ti da'?
<AndreAsonA> al pc
<AndreAsonA> ?
<kik_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu su vecchio portatile?
<gandalf88bis> al fisso
<attempt> kik_  non hai il cd su quel pc?
<kik_> non posso fare il cd
<attempt> ma il lettore c'e'?
<kik_> si
<kik_> ma non potendo avere un cd
<kik_> e come se non c'è
<attempt> puoi usare un cd con ubuntu preso in edicola
<AndreAsonA> gandalf... ora la connessione è stabilita
<attempt> allegati a riviste linux che costano poco.
<kik_> ah
<kik_> quale rivista se posso
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, perfetto, ora sai che hai la scheda di rete interna che non funziona
<AndreAsonA> e che cavolo
<AndreAsonA> quindi adesso ho la senza fili sul pc fisso e il cavo sul note... praticamente il contrari de quello ce volevo io :D
<gandalf88bis> piano
<gandalf88bis> puoi usare entrambe la wireless
<attempt> kik_ come hai messo la live nella usb?
<AndreAsonA> ah... cioè come hai te giusto?
<gandalf88bis> in pratica si
<gandalf88bis> io ho camera mia senza prese telefoniche
<attempt> kik_ quanta ram ha quel pc?
<gandalf88bis> e ho il router al piano di sotto, in sala da pranzo
<AndreAsonA> mmmm
<kik_> con unetbootin
<gandalf88bis> quindi devo per forza di cose connettermi wireless
<kik_> nel boot mi dice 190Mb
<AndreAsonA> in teoria però le prestazioni migliori sul pc te le dà l'ethernet giusto?
<attempt> ok. devi andare nel bios del pc e abilitare il boot da usb. se il pc e' vecchio tipo piu' di 5 anni probabilmente non ha l'opzione di boot da usb, ergo non potrai mai installare da usb.
<gandalf88bis> Andrea
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, si
<attempt> comunque controlla
<kik_> ha la possibiltità di partire da unità esterna che penso sia la usb
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, perchè i pacchetti viaggiando nell'etere sotto forma di onde elettromagnetiche sono maggiormente soggette a disturbi
<gandalf88bis> e quindi ci sono più pacchetti che vanno scartati
<kik_> ma mettendo lachiavetta e riavviando parte regolarmente il millennium
<gandalf88bis> perchè sono corrotti
<attempt> se non boota da usb ti devi procurare il cd. lo fai scaricare e masterizzare da un amico o su altro pc. oppure edicola vedi un attimo se c'e' una rivista con la iso della distro gia' fatta.
<gandalf88bis> quindi se vai sui cavi hai meno errori e risulta una navigazione più fluida
<attempt> kik_ devi accedere al bios e dirgli di leggere prima dall'unita' esterna e poi dal disco fisso. se legge prima il disco fisso parte diretto millenium.
<kik_> comunque con quella ram e 10 G di hard disk si puo
<AndreAsonA> ok
<AndreAsonA> ora per riassumere
<kik_> si l'ho fatto ma parte regolarmente il programma
<gandalf88bis> kik_, se non metti il disco per forza
<kik_> forse ho sbagliato a fare la chiavetta?
<kik_> l'ho messa
<AndreAsonA> se io volessi navigare su pc e note contemporaneamente, devo connetterli entrambi alla rete wireless dello stesso router, giusto?
<attempt> kik_ no per ubuntu e' poca la ram . minimo 380 circa di ram mi pare ci vuole.
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, si
<kik_> ah
<kik_> quindi è inutile provare
<AndreAsonA> mmmm... vabbè dai... l'importante è che mo so entrambi connessi
<attempt> puoi mettere lubuntu e' piu' leggero ma non credo ci sia versione live.
<AndreAsonA> con una rete tutta mia
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, si ma guarda che
<gandalf88bis> se non scarichi a bue
<kik_> e come posso fare
<gandalf88bis> riesci a navigare tranquillamente con entrambe
<kik_> no
<AndreAsonA> putroppo scarico a bue gandalf :D
<kik_> con quello non posso navigare
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, che linea hai? 2 MB 7 MB?
<attempt> kik_ puoi provare a mettere una netinstall debian minimale e sopra ci metti lxde come desktop. oppure cambi distro. ad esempio puppylinux.
<AndreAsonA> 4
<gandalf88bis> è ciao allora ce la fai
<kik_> ok... scusami attempt ma in italiano che significa
<gandalf88bis> metti un net limiter
<attempt> pvt
<gandalf88bis> a 300 kb
<gandalf88bis> su quello che stai scaricando
<gandalf88bis> e con l'altro vai che è un piacere
<gandalf88bis> ovviamente navighi, non giochi a wow o cod
<gandalf88bis> se no la lag ti fa sclerare duro
<AndreAsonA> ahaahahah ok
<AndreAsonA> un ultima cosa
<gandalf88bis> dica
<AndreAsonA> ah no no apposto
<AndreAsonA> senti che dici... la rifacciamo una prova al volo con 'eth0 sul pc?
<AndreAsonA> no è?
<esulu> Scusatemi io con wine ho installato mirc su ubuntu ma come faccio a trovare la cartella di mirc sul mio computer
<gandalf88bis> AndreAsonA, scusa ero andato afk
<AndreAsonA> aahahahhhaahah
<gandalf88bis> se vuoi provare nessun problema ma di solito questi problemi sono legati
<gandalf88bis> alla wwireless perchè non settata correttamente
<gandalf88bis> mentre per la eth
<gandalf88bis> non ci sono quasi mai problemi perchè autoconfigurante
<gandalf88bis> quando ci sono ci si rivolge a santi, satanisti e a volte ad imam :D
<AndreAsonA> ahahahahahaahhah
<AndreAsonA> un buon calendario nei paragi nn fa mai male in queste situazioni
<gandalf88bis> o un collegamento a youporn o livejasmin tutto compreso
<AndreAsonA> ah... considera che mentre te nn eri al pc... la mia rete wireless è caduta 7-8 volte sul pc
<gandalf88bis> ah grandioso
<kik_> si
<gandalf88bis> ma per curiosità
<AndreAsonA> fantastico direi
<gandalf88bis> come è messo quel pc?
<gandalf88bis> cioè il mio fisso ha 3 mesi di vita
<gandalf88bis> e il portatile 3 anni
<AndreAsonA> ha 2 anni... nn hai mai lavorato di brutto
<gandalf88bis> come fai a saperlo che non ho mai lavorato?
<AndreAsonA> il portatile ha 1 mese
<AndreAsonA> perchè è mio... e ha cambiata l'hd di recente
<AndreAsonA> con il vecchio hd avevo Wxp e je davo de filesharing pesante
<gandalf88bis> ah, non HA mai lavorato... avevi scritto non hai mai
<AndreAsonA> ah già scusa
<gandalf88bis> cmq consiglio
<AndreAsonA> i problemucci sono inziati qnd ho cominciato a lavorare su ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> aprilo e controlla che la scheda sia
<AndreAsonA> ho prima fatto la partizione.... poi l ho messo integralmente
<gandalf88bis> collegata correttamente alla scheda madre
<AndreAsonA> bah sì... je darò un occhiata
<AndreAsonA> nel frattempo continua a ricercare il segnale perso
<AndreAsonA> ma niente
<gandalf88bis> bho non so
<gandalf88bis> a me non da questi problemi
<gandalf88bis> secondo me sono di natura hardware
<AndreAsonA> ieri so entrato nel canale e m hanno fatto mandà tutti segnali al terminale
<AndreAsonA> ma nn hanno risolto nnt
<gandalf88bis> vado a mangiarmi un po' di cracker di mais T_T
<AndreAsonA> vabbè dai... per adesso ti ringrazio gandalf88bis.... ma secondo me bazzicherò molto il canale nei prossimi giorni :D ciao a tutti
<gandalf88bis> ciao
<corrado> buongiorno a tutti
<mcstevens> salve a tutti
<luis7> ciao ragazzi
<luis7> ho bisogno di aiuto con rainews24 ,con  chromium e moonlight 3 vedo tutti canali rai streaming tranne rainews
<luis7> sapete aiutarmi?
<alnuvola> buonpomeriggio a tutti
<mcstevens> ho un problema con firefox, la versione 3.6.13, mi crasha improvvisamente alla prima pagina visitata, qualunque pagina
<mcstevens> qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta, grazie
<Neo> buon pomeriggio
<Neo> mcstevens prova a lanciare firefox da terminale e vedi se ti da qualche informazione in più sul crash
<bobbybong> mcstevens,  hai aggiunto delle estensioni?
<mcstevens> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/nphelix.so [/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/nphelix.so: classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS32]
<mcstevens> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<mcstevens> non di recente, mi pare, cmq non escludo che qualcuna di quelle già installate sia stata aggiornata
<mcstevens> il mozilla crash report mi dà un report più dettagliato di quello che ho incollato (da terminale) posto postarlo
<mcstevens> ?
<Neo> mcstevens postalo su pastebin e passa l'URL
<Neo> mcstevens ma il problema te l'ha sempre dato o solo dopo che hai installato un particolare plugin, tipo moonlight?
<mcstevens> http://pastebin.com/ScpwiHfi
<mcstevens> non mi pare di aver installato niente, forse qualche plugin si è aggiornato
<Neo> prova a disattivare tutti i plugin per vedere se sono i plugin a mandare in crash l'applicazione
<Alex99> ciao, su ubuntu 8.10 posso avere skype?
<Neo> Alex99, come mai non usi l'ultima release?
<Alex99> la storia è lunga. ho due pc, questo è un vechcio athlon 1000 ghz e oltre alla 8.10 non riesco ad andare
<Neo> ..capisco
<Neo> ALex99, hai provato a fare una ricerca su google?
<Alex99> sto provando. ma dovrei installare anche la rete wireless e altre cosette.
<Alex99> in realtà l'altro pc ha ubuntu 10.10 ma si spegne da solo e il sospetto è che si aproprio ubuntu 10.10
<mcstevens> in safe mode, disattivo gli add-ons ma va comunque giù
<Alex99> purtroppo in questo win 2000 non ha internet
<Alex99> son messo un po' male. volevo "buttar" via tutto
<Neo> perché i pacchetti skype per ubuntu 8.10 è difficile che ci siano
<Alex99> domanda: se devo installare dei programmi come si fa?
<Alex99> e quelli pe rl a rete wireless? questi mi servono proprio altrimenti devo cambiare pc
<Neo> Alex99, vai sul sito di skype e sulla sezione dowload ci sono scritti i requisiti minimi; controlla che le librerie installate in ubuntu 8.10 siano uguali o superiori a quelle richieste; in caso contrario allora non so
<Alex99> non sono cosi "ferrato" dove le vedo le librerie?
<Neo> Alex99, è facilissimo; vai sull'ubuntu software center dal menù applicazioni
<Neo> allora...asp che controllo come controllare le versioni di ogni libreria
<Neo> Alex99, asp mi so sbagliato; mi sa che su ubuntu 8.10 ,l'ubuntu software center non c'è
<Alex99> si infatti non c'è. devo installarli a manina
<Alex99> e li ho problemi
<Neo> Alex99, Synaptic c'è però giusto?
<Alex99> si. però non funziona proprio...o perlomeno con la 10.10 era tutt'altra cosa. qui continua a dirmi pacchetti non trovati
<Neo> mmm...... non so che dire
<Neo> cmq per controllare le versioni delle librerie puoi farlo direttamente da synaptic
<Alex99> continuerò a cercare. una domanda posos?
<Neo> sul modulo di ricerca scrivi il nome della libreria e vedi che versione è quella installata
<Neo> certo
<Alex99> grazie. ho appena comprato un access point per casa. al momento è collegato a questo pc col cavo. successivamente devo collegarlo con l'antenna
<Alex99> perchè lo metto su un altra stanza. è possibile? coem si fa?
<Neo> sì certo; ma è sempre il computer con ubuntu 8.10?
<Alex99> si. l'access point l'ho comprato apposta. quando torna ubuntu 10.10 ci collego il cavo e la 8.10 deve essere collegata con l'antenna
<Alex99> perchè va in un'altra stanza.
<Alex99> prima ho provato ma non "vede" nessuna rete
<Neo> ah, quindi il computer da collegare wireless è quello dov'è installato ubuntu 8.10
<Alex99> si.
<Neo> cioè....il network manager non ti rileva la presenza della rete?
<giovanni> ciao
<Alex99> diciamo che non ho trovato il network manager...ho girato un po' ma non trovo
<Neo> perché sinceramente non so quali sono le applicazioni installate su ubuntu 8.10
<Neo> se il network manager non c'è allora devi creare la connesione maualmente
<Neo> adesso l'access point è acceso?
<giovanni> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Alex99> si.
<Neo> allora apri il terminale e digita iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Alex99> forse è network configuration?
<Neo> potrebbe essere, non so...prova
<Alex99> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning. ecco
<Neo> è strano
<Neo> wlan0 dovrebbe essere l'interfaccia wireless
<Alex99> non ci creerai ma ho un sacco di problemi....
<Alex99> se invece di cominciare con ubuntu avessi lasciato eprdere...avrei ancora l'altro pc in buona salute
<Neo> non scoraggiarti, ubuntu è un ottimo sistema, una volta imparato ad usarlo ti aggorgerai che puoi fare molto più di quello che puoi fare con windows
<Neo> cmq, da terminale scrivi iwconfig
<Neo> dovrebbe darti la lista delle interfaccie di rete wireless
<Alex99> si ci credo. sono anni che seguo linux, mandrake, debian, ecc....poi ora che ho deciso di installarli ....
<Alex99> l'avevo fatto anche prima mi da l0, eth0, pan0 tutte no extension
<Neo> è normale che all'inizio si trovano difficoltà; è un sitema completamente nuovo ed inoltre non ha il supporto hardware che hanno anche windows e mac
<Alex99> purtroppo non ho molto tempo da dedicargli
<Neo> se linux avesse il supporto hardware che merita allora non penso che ci sarebbe ancora qualche masochista che voglia continuare ad usare windows
<Neo> in pratica non ti rileva la scheda di rete
<Neo> potrebbe essere un problema di driver
<Alex99> si. purtroppo devo uscire, scusami ma son in auto che mi aspettano. + tardi ti trovo?
<Neo> non saprei, cmq di solito il pomeriggio mi connetto quindi se non ci sto stasera ci sto domani
<Alex99> intanto grazie.scappo altrimenti rischio ....
<Neo> np, ciaoo
<locodir-user> ciao
<fati> tuchpad va veloce
<fati> perke
<Guest44284> ciao a tutti
<kik_> voglio utilizzare un vecchio portatile con linux
<kik_> mi hanno detto che forse ubuntu è troppo pesante
<kik_> mi potete aiutare a recuperarlo
<kik_> per favore
<Guest10414> Ciao !
<Guest10414> E' possibile ascoltare musica in irc
<kik_> nessuno puo aiutarmi
<Guest10414> mi sono per l'inizio kik
<kik_> scusami
<Guest10414> ..ops.. mi sono perso l'inizio kik..
<kik_> voglio recuperare vecchio pc
<kik_> e mettere linux
<kik_> è possibile?
<Guest10414> certo che è possibile
<kik_> come?
<Guest10414> hai già un'idea o parti da zero
<kik_> parto da zero
<Guest10414> ottimo.. ahhhh.. no dai adesso vediamo
<Guest10414> #ubuntu-it
<Guest10414> ecco.. io invece sono nuovo di irc.. sigh
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, che caratteristiche hardware ha ?
<gio_> kik.. sei ancora qui?
<kik_> si
<gio_> ok..
<kik_> dunque è un sony vaio pcg -qr10
<gio_> Io ho trovato utile Puppy (su base ubuntu, quindi debian)
<kik_> mi hanno consigliato debian
<kik_> ma non so da dove partire
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, è un consiglio sempre valido debian
<Neo> kik_, elenca l'hardware del pc: almeno processore e memoria ram
<kik_> du puoi aiutarmi
<kik_> la memoria ram dovrebbe essere 64Mb ma nel bios mi dice 190Mb
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, dovresti seguire ciò ciò che è stato detto da Neo e me, ovvero esplicare le caratteristiche hw
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> processore ?
<kik_> intel celeron
<kik_> 8 Gb hard disk
<DAMN3dg1rl> magari più che la marca mi interessa il modello ?
<Neo> potenza del processore(frequenza di lavoro)?
<kik_> 650Mhz
<Neo> cavolo...è proprio vecchiotto sto computer...XD
<kik_> e si
<gio_> beh dai.. neanche poi tanto.. ci potrebbe girare bene anche un lubuntu..
<fati> touchpad va veloce,perke
<kik_> ecco tutte le caratteristiche
<kik_> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/laptops-mainstream/2001/05/11/sony-vaio-pcg-qr10-10000255/
<Neo> fati, dovrebbe esserci un'opzione per regolare la sensibilità del touchpad
<kik_> abbiamo qualche possibilità DAMN3dg1rl?
<kik_> o Neo
<Neo> credo di sì
<Neo> kik_ ma hai già un po'di esperienza con sistemi GNU/Linux?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, debian va
<kik_> no
<kik_> voglio imparare
<kik_> per questo voglio metterlo su quel pc vecchio
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, ubuntu non ci gira
<Neo> perché bisogna trovare il compromesso tra utilizzo di risorse e osticità del sistema(non so se esiste la parola osticità...XD)
<kik_> mi consigliate ubuntu, devian o cos'altro
<Neo> Archlinux per esempio è abbastanza leggere ma un po' ostico per iniziare
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, debian con un desktop envoriement altamente minimale
<kik_> che significa che non posso fare nulla
<Neo> per iniziare veramente secondo me il migliore è ubuntu, è il più user-friendly
<kik_> si ma se non gira
<kik_> non posso metterlo
<Neo> però in confronto ad altri, specialmente per un computer così vecchiotto, potrebbe risultare pesante
<Neo> appunto
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, troppo pesante
<kik_> ok
<kik_> debian
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, /join #debian-it
<kik_> che significa damn3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik_, passa di la
<DAMN3dg1rl> quell'altro canale
<michelefreschi> ciao, come imposto la risoluzione dello schermo con xubuntu? non trovo l'interfaccia grafica
<Neo> kik_ DAMN3dg1rl ti sta consigliando di accedere al canale di supporto per debian
<kik_> ok grazie
<michelefreschi> ciao, come imposto la risoluzione dello schermo con xubuntu? non trovo l'interfaccia grafica di gestione della scheda video
<michelefreschi> allora faccio un'altra domanda, in xubuntu non c'è gedit, cosa uso? (Ho installato xubuntu su un vecchi pc che avavo in soffitta per dargli nuova vita, ma è un po' diverso da ubuntu e mi sto ancora cercando)
<Neo> michelefreschi, mi dispiace ma non conosco xfce quindi non so come aiutarti
<enzotib> michelefreschi, l'editor mi pare si chiami mousepad
<enzotib> uhm, o forse no
<michelefreschi> ok grazie
<mcstevens> ciao a tutti
<ddr400> ciao
<Neo> ciao a tutti, alla prossima
<michelefreschi> anche dopo l'installazione posso richiedere che all'avvio non parta grub ma direttamente il sistema che voglio. Spiego ho fatto la nuova installazione su pc che aveva due HD ho installato su uno con l'idea di lasciare il secondo per dati ma l'installatore ha riconosciuto che il secondo aveva winzoz e mi ha messo grub
<enzotib> michelefreschi, e qual è il problema?
<Smoke92> Ciaooooo  a tutti di #ubuntu-it Black Angel ScRipT 2.0!
<ddr400> ciao
<ngs> salve
<ngs> ho un problema con moonlight 3
<ngs> riesco a vedere tutta la rai in streaming
<ngs> ma non rainews24,perchè? se poi con vlc lo vedo?
<ngs> bhà
<Alex99> ciao, come faccio a configurare la rete wireless inubuntu 8,10? grazie
<ddr400> Alex99: ti rileva la schedina wifi?
<ngs> ragazzi idee?
<Alex99> no.
<ddr400> mmm, prova un sudo rmmod ehci-hcd, io lo devo fare sempre per la mia
<Alex99> fatto. per vedere uso sempre iwconfig?
<ddr400> credo di si
<ddr400> oppure fai un lspci e vedi se c'è nella lista
<ddr400> o lsusb
<Alex99> niente da fare. non so + dove sbattere la testa
<ddr400> che modello è?
<Alex99> scusa c'è un modo di mettere il terminale in primo piano senza continuare a tirar su la barra degli strumenti
<ddr400> non saprei
<ddr400> tasto destro sul titolo
<Alex99> grande. grazie. la scheda si sembra esserci. mi dice SIS e c'è scritto lansis sulla scheda...dovremmo esserci?
<ddr400> qual'è la scelta rapida per aprire il menu "esegui comando"?
<ddr400> forse
<Alex99> non so
<go^> hi!
<filo1234> Alex99: il supporto per la 8.10 è scaduto da tempo
<filo1234> ddr400: alt f2
<ddr400> grz
<K99Brain> aie
<ddr400> ciao go^
<Alex99> si lo so, ma ho un athlon 1000, ho provato ad installar ela 9.XX e non girava, quindi son tornato a questa. ciò che apevo è che ubuntu funziona anche su pc datati.....mah
<filo1234> Alex99: si ma non hai supporto...non solo qui ma parlo di pacchetti
<Alex99> si lo so, purtroppo ripeto: non ho alternative....devo cambiare pc, anzi ce l'ho...ma è .......rotto e proprio a causa di ubuntu 10.10
<go^> Alex99, ubuntu è pesante più che altro per Gnome..prova ad installare debian+XFCE o fluxbox
<filo1234> Alex99: nemmeno lucid?
<ddr400> o lubuntu
<filo1234> Alex99: prova xubuntu
<filo1234> go^: ddr400 qui consigliamo e supportiamo solo roba ufficiale Ubuntu
<go^> filo1234, trovi sbagliato il mio consiglio?
<ddr400> vabè
<ddr400> è fatta apposta per pc meno prestanti
<Alex99> ma ubuntu non è il più usato, il + aggiornato?
<filo1234> Alex99: prova xubuntu
<go^> anche kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu lo sono
<PiGreco26> alex99 lubuntu è favolosa
<Alex99> poi non sono molto esperto e con la 10.10 e il suo software center mi trovavo benissimo. poi è successo il patatrac
<filo1234> se intendete semplicemente lubuntu-desktop preso dai repo ok
<filo1234> ma se parlate di altre distro siete OT
<Alex99> mi sembr ache tutti usate ubuntu però
<filo1234> Alex99: no ognuno usa quello con cui si trova meglio non è una moda
<PiGreco26> filo1234 certo lubuntu-desktop
<ddr400> se non hai voglia di sperimentare diciamo usa ubuntu
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> Alex99: prova xubuntu
<PiGreco26> Alex99 dipende dall'hardware.....
<Alex99> sperimentare si non ho nesusn problema, ma non posso avere sempr eil pc fuori uso, quindi devo avere un s.o. funzionante smepre.
<Alex99> pe ril resto posso provare
<PiGreco26> Alex99 lubuntu è meglio di xubuntu e più performante
<PiGreco26> ihmo
<Alex99> bene. dove lo trovo?
<go^> xfce è più carino:)
<Alex99> domanda: è compatibile con tutto? (ubuntu, xp, win2000) che ho anche problemi co nun hd esterno
<PiGreco26> Alex99 cosa intendi?
<Alex99> ma scusa con l'athlon 1 ghz funziona lubuntu?
<PiGreco26> Alex99 http://lubuntu.net/
<Alex99> intendo se riesco a vedere i dati che ho in ubuntu e quelli in win xp?
<PiGreco26> Alex99 si
<K99Brain> io xubuntu l'ho fato girare live su un P3 a 800 MHz
<K99Brain> con 128M di ram
<K99Brain> fatto*
<Alex99> pe rinstallarlo non ci vogliono particolari abilità e info vero?
<PiGreco26> Alex99 io l'ho installata su un celeron 400Mhz
<PiGreco26> e mi va da Dio
<K99Brain> Alex99, no, è facile
<Alex99> funziona smepre con un bootloader?
<K99Brain> !installazione | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<PiGreco26> Alex99 su
<PiGreco26> *si
<K99Brain> Alex99, si, un bootloader serve per forza
<DAMN3dg1rl> !pony | K99Brain
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pony'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !poni | K99Brain
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'poni'
<K99Brain> Alex99, il bootloader c'è sempre, anche su win, anche se non lo vedi
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, cattivo
<Alex99> non mettetevi a ridere. ho anche la stamapante rotta e quindi devo scrivermi tutti i passaggi
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, questo è il chan di supporto
<DAMN3dg1rl> azzo
<PiGreco26> Alex99 fai pure :)
<Alex99> comunque lo installo e poi vediamo.
<PiGreco26> Alex99 ok
<Alex99> intanto grazie. un'ultima domanda
<PiGreco26> Alex99 devi usare anche chiavette internet?
<Alex99> si. usb da 4 e 8 gb
<Alex99> per masterizzare, visto che al momento ho solo ubuntu 8.10. brasero?
<PiGreco26> Alex99 dopo aver installato lubuntu installati usbmodemswitch
<PiGreco26> Alex99 chiavette internet dico non pendrive
<ddr400> o metti k3b
<Alex99> no no. al momento no. ho la wireless
<PiGreco26> ok Alex99 non ti serve allora usbmodemswitch
<PiGreco26> Alex99 per masterizzare brasero ti consiglio
<Alex99> il problema è che non avendo ubuntu softare center che fa tutto da solo, non so come installare i programmi
<PiGreco26> Alex99 c'è il Gestore Pacchetti Synaptic
<K99Brain> Alex99, ma hai synaptic
<PiGreco26> è ottimo
<Alex99> diciamo che in questi giorni mi ha dato qualche problema. cmq ci riprovo. grazie
<PiGreco26> Alex99 che problema?
<Alex99> purtroppo ora non ricordo, ma mi sembra su alcuni pacchetti che non trovava, aggiornamenti che non era possibile fare...
<Alex99> dovrei scrivermelo e poi vi facci osapere
<PiGreco26> ok
<Alex99> scusa per salvare questa chat che altrimenti non ricordo + i vostri consigli? e suggerimenti?
<PiGreco26> Alex99 sei connesso con xchat?
<Alex99> no webchat.freenode.net
<ddr400> control-C
<ddr400> copia e incolla in un file di testo no?
<K99Brain> !logs | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, ho la necessità di convertire un file JPG in un file jpeg o jpg come faccio?
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<alnuvola> e viva il soft libero
<DAMN3dg1rl> Lenn, sono lo stesso formato....
<ddr400> ciao alnuvola
<DAMN3dg1rl> jpg Jpg jpeg sono lo stesso formato
<Lenn> Ma photoshop non legge i JPG :(
<ddr400> come no
<ddr400> figuriamoci
<DAMN3dg1rl> Lenn, cambia l'estensione in jpg
<DAMN3dg1rl> forse non riconosce la maiuscola...
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma è strano
<ddr400> molto
<ddr400> a parte il dmesg quali altri sono i file di log "importanti"?
<Lenn> Niente... deve esserci un problema...
<DAMN3dg1rl>  /etc/var/logs/syslog
<ddr400> grazie, guardo
<ddr400> lenn ma altri programmi te li aprono o no?
<Lenn> ddr400: Sì... Apre anche le altre immagini...
<ddr400> non te li apre nè da fuori ne dal menu del programma?
<luckj> k
<michelefreschi> devo montare partizione ext 4, devo fare come per le ext3 vero? come descitto in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ext3
<attempt> uguale
<michelefreschi> devo eliminare grub perché voglio formattare il disco che avava winzoz e usarlo solo per dati, come faccio?
<filo1234> cosa c'entra grub se devi formattare?
<alnuvola> distruggi la ripartizione e formatta il disco lo puoi fare con gparted
<appennino> scusate è la prima volta che uso questo strumento. Più di una volta nell'installare un programma scaricandolo dalla rete in pacchetto DEB, una volta lanciato con GIDEBI e quindi installato non mi appare nella lista delle applicazioni. Proprio oggi ho installato AVG85flx, c'è modo di inserirlo nella lista delle applicazioni o lo devo lanciare solo dal terminale? Grazie.
<filo1234> appennino: sistema > prferenze > menu principale
<filo1234> appennino: e da li lo aggiungi nella sezione che ritieni opportuna
<pigeta> sera
<appennino> Sorry filo1234, ho aperto il menù principale ma non trovo AVG e al comando %u ricevo comando non trovato, non riesco a lanciarlo neanche dal terminale. Non vorrei ci fosse un conflitto con Avast che mi ha dato un messaggio di errore e non riesco più a disinstallare perchè non compare neanche nel gestore pacchetti Synaptic. (??)
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-16
<jamjas86> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi può indicare la distro giusta da rendere bootabile con usb usando unetbootin?
<jamjas86> scusate la distro giusta di Debian (perchè ho un problema con ubuntu, e vorrei fare un confronto)
<jester-> jamjas86: se chiedi in #debian-it saranno piu precisi
<jamjas86> jester-: a parer tuo, debian potrebbe avere un diverso compatibilità rispetto all'hardware di un notebook acer un po' datato?
<jester-> jamjas86: non ti saprei dire potresti provare una live. ma che problema hai con ubuntu
<jamjas86> un problema  che ho discusso qui in chat due o tre volte, cioè che quando uso flash nel browser il notebook si surriscalda e si spegne e ciò accade con le distro ubuntu, ma anche con win7 p winxp, ma non se uso winzozz dai cd acer originali, cioè per farla breve se non installo i driver di cpu e scheda video per winzozz
<jester-> jamjas86: è una peculiarità di flash di mettere a dura prova la cpu, dovresti dare una pulita alle tubature e ventole di raffreddamento, secondo mo non centra l'os
<jester-> jamjas86: se datato e mai smontato per essere pulito chissà come è incrocchiato
<jamjas86> jester-: be io non sono in grado di smontare il notebook e l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto pulire al tecnico mi ha chiesto un sacco di soldi e me l'ha rimontato pure male, faccio prima a comprare un nuovo notebook, per il resto, se fosse così dovrebbe surriscaldarsi e spegnere anche con winzozz, ma non succede mai
<Cyanide_> ciao yvesBsAs
<Cyanide_> ciao a tutti
<Cyanide_> ciao jester-
<jester-> yo Cyanide_
<Cyanide_> ce un modo per fare una ricerca di tutta una serie di file come root?
<Cyanide_> ho scoerto che per qualche cosa fatto in data 26.12 diverse cose sono rimaste legate a collegamenti che fanno riferimento a quella data e questo non mi permette di gestire correttamente l'aggiornamento di un pacchetto, facendo una prova per un colo pacchetto con cui avevo un problema, eliminando il collegamento ovunque si trovasse che, il pacchetto viene liberato va a fare riferimento sul giusto link correggendo il problema
<Cyanide_> in pratica, di questi link errati è pieno il pc non posso scovarli uno a uno
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, parli degli errori di apt-get?
<Cyanide_> si ho provato con un pacchetto e sono andato a cercare tutti i collegamenti che me lo bloccavano ho ridato apt-get -f install e lui ha preso riferimento sul lin corretto e l'errore non lo da più
<Cyanide_> li ho eliminati ovviamente
<jester-> Cyanide_: non capisco la storia collegamenti
<Cyanide_> mi spiego
<yvesBsAs> appunto, jester-
<jester-> apt fa tutto in casa sua
<jester-> appogiandosi, come tutto, a dpkg
<Cyanide_> ad esempio questo Configurazione di xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.14~hg20110112r34868+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick)...
<Cyanide_> update-alternatives: errore: il collegamento alternativo /usr/bin/xulrunner è già gestito da xulrunner.before_restore_2010-12-26_17.29.20.354155.
<Cyanide_> vedi è già gestito da ecc... ecc... ho eliminato manualmente  xulrunner.before_restore_2010-12-26_17.29.20.354155 da ovunque si trovasse e ora non ricevo più l'errore
<Cyanide_> ma di collegamenti alternativi che fanno riferimento a before_restore_2010-12-26_17.29.20.354155 ne ho a decine e volevo eliminarli maa uno alla volta è in po duretta
<jester-> Cyanide_: e come lo hai eliminato
<yvesBsAs> ma hai avanzato da Lucid a Maverick?
<Cyanide_> andando con nautilus in quelle 2 cartelle n cui si trovava
<Cyanide_> no probabilmente ho fatto un ripristino da un backup
<jester-> avrai fatto qualche casino con repo pirla circa ff
<yvesBsAs> probabilmente? lol!
<Cyanide_> ma ho visto che il problema si corregge in automatico perché vicino ad ogni collegamento errato ce quello giusto
<Cyanide_> e non ricordo te lo giuro abbi pazienza
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, mica hai il repositori ubuntuzilla sul PC?
<Cyanide_> guardo
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, no e un po di quelli che avevo li ho pure tolti
<jester-> Cyanide_: mai visto una cosa del genere.
<Cyanide_> sono un mago
<jester-> o hai cannibalizzato sources.list o l'os ha preso una data posteriore all'attuale
<yvesBsAs> si, ma se era in quelli tolti c'era, ho persino l'impressione di un aggiornamento/installazione pacchetti interrotto o non andato a buon fine
<Cyanide_> volevo solo trovare un modo per fare una ricerca file come root perché trovarli tutti uno ad uno ce da diventare matti
<jester-> Cyanide_: mica vero che apt usualmente faccia cosa del genere
<yvesBsAs> quell'errore non l'ho mai visto..
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, dai questi comandi
<yvesBsAs> sudo updatedb
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ti ricordi samba? io sono sicuro che se vado ad eliminare gli stessi collegamenti che mi davano noia l'altra volta lo riesco ad installare
<yvesBsAs> e quando termina dai
<jester-> yvesBsAs: sembra roba di un sistema tarocco
<jester-> eddai con i collegamenti
<yvesBsAs> locate before_restore > before_restore.txt
<Cyanide_> fatto
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, eliminare quei file mica risolve il nocciolo del problema
<jester-> Cyanide_: hai fatto qualcosa con roba che non entra con apt incasinadolo, a occhio un retore di non so cosa
<yvesBsAs> ora nella home hai un file before_restore.txt , copia -> incolla su pastebin
<Cyanide_> io uso simple backup per fare backup del sistema
<jester-> Cyanide_: che forse è la causa del casino
<Cyanide_> ma se ho fatto un ripristino alla data del 26 che poi può essere finito male o che non ricordo
<jester-> Cyanide_: sudo updatedb  locate before_restore  non trova una cippa
<jester-> Cyanide_: sembra che abbia rinominato a duplicato file di sistema
<Cyanide_> te lo posto il tuo comando?
<Cyanide_> trova trova
<jester-> a te trov
<jester-> a
<Cyanide_> a voglia
<yvesBsAs> !paste | Cyanide_
<ubot-it> Cyanide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> pechè hai fatto casino o hai una tipo ubuntu tarocco
<Cyanide_> te lo posto ma non ridere
<yvesBsAs> se è il backup hai un macello
<Cyanide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554557/
<Cyanide_> è il backup
<jester-> Cyanide_: non hai piu un sistema ma un casotto senza mignotte
<Cyanide_> purtroppo le mignotte sono tutte alla villa
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<jester-> di rangutan berluscone
<jester-> rangutan= brutto orango tango in milanese
<yvesBsAs> naa, credo che si prenda un weekend di ferie riflessive/preparative :P
<Cyanide_> si capisce
<jester-> yvesBsAs: ma nooo si deve rilassare
<yvesBsAs> jester-, anche in piemontese è uguale, il rangutan :P
<yvesBsAs> pst! siamo in supporto, mizziga :(
<yvesBsAs> comunque Cyanide_ son solo 384 file, e domani è domenica, hai tempo per far pulizia :D
<jester-> o qualcuno bravo ti fa uno script che li cerca e se li incula
<Cyanide_> prima ho avuto un problema durante un update con xulrunner che mi dava errore, sono andato a cercare tutti i file  xulrunner.before_restore_2010-12-26-get -f nstall e si è risolto, capito perché vorrei cassare tutti gli altri?_17.29.20.354155 ho dato apt
<Cyanide_> ma sono tutti quelli  before_restore_2010-12-26_17.29.20.354155
<yvesBsAs> potresti provare con una roba tipo GPRename, un tools grafico
<yvesBsAs> ma io non mi fiserei troppo..
<yvesBsAs> può sia rinominare/spostare/cancellare
<Cyanide_> ma sotto root li riesco ad eliminare perché il pobelma è solo quello essendo così tanti
<yvesBsAs> se lo avvii con sudo penso di si
<Cyanide_> se cerco con trova file ovviamente non li posso eliminare poi
<yvesBsAs> o piuttosto
<yvesBsAs> gksudo
<Cyanide_> ci sono già ero in attesa ai blocchi
<yvesBsAs> ??
<Cyanide_> per eseguire dico, pronto a scattare al comando
<yvesBsAs> (il backup ce l'hai, almeno quello non lo perdi) :XD
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, è tardi cerca di capire e sopporta.....si si ce l'ho
<Cyanide_> .)
<Cyanide_> ora che eseguo?
<yvesBsAs> avvialo con gksudo gprename
<Cyanide_> capito...ma la ricerca file di ubuntu no può funzionare?
<yvesBsAs> la fa lui, seleziona a sinistra la cartella /
<Cyanide_> ok ora provvedo fidati
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, spetta, mi sa che non va :(
<yvesBsAs> non so se prende solo una parte del nome
<yvesBsAs> bon, vado a comprare l'acceleratore del cancro, mi son dimenticato..
<yvesBsAs> a dopo
<Cyanide_> a dopo
<yvesBsAs> ok, tornato
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, da cosa vedo non son molte cartelle, ossia molti file nella stessa cartella
<yvesBsAs> magari con un mv li potresti spostare in blocco, una volta controllato che sia ok li cancelli
<Cyanide_> ho fatto con gnome-search-tool da gksudo ora è tutto da vedere
<yvesBsAs> funziona?
<Cyanide_> per ora funziona a modo fa quello che deve
<yvesBsAs> si, "il nome contiene"
<yvesBsAs> è lui l'indicato, non ci pensavo, uso l'altro che c'ero abituato
<Cyanide_> ora provo samba
<Cyanide_> installato anche il common-din che dava noia ricordi?
<yvesBsAs> si, perfetto
<Cyanide_> guarda cosa mi risponde ora che ho cancellato tutti quei collegamenti errati update-alternatives: viene usato /usr/bin/nmblookup.samba3 per fornire /usr/bin/nmblookup (nmblookup) in modalità automatica
<yvesBsAs> si, ce n'è uno solo e lo prende senza storie
<Cyanide_> praticamente  file corretti ci sono tutti ma qualche cosa legava alcuni pacchetti a quel restore
<yvesBsAs> secondo me un backup andato alla villa, oppure interrotto..
<Cyanide_> e va be...pensa alla salute e alla rubacuori che a casa da te non ci viene
<yvesBsAs> manco provo a chiamarla :D
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ti saluto si va a nanna
<Cyanide_> ciao
<yvesBsAs> ciao
<dasf> Added ubot-it To Ignore List ( 24 )
<dasf> Added ubot-it To Ignore List ( 24 )
<dasf> ^[—» ×Ð «—]^
<dasf>  sanova Estas Ignorad@ || Bestia Del Dia.: " ×Ð " || ©opy®ight  2008  dasf
<dasf>  sanova Estas Ignorad@ || Bestia Del Dia.: " d " || ©opy®ight  2008  dasf
<dasf> Entrando A Yotube
<dasf> ^[—» o.O «—]^
 * dasf |[ Ignorado (@) pa  By The Most Dangerous Krew A Las[ [ 22:04:05 ] ]Azi Que Shiflale A Tu Mauser!! Tu [#] 26
 * dasf Siguiente Rola  XD
<dasf> [» Fecha Completa:  Sat Jan 15 22:06:37 2011 «]
<dasf> ''''»Fecha Completa: Sat Jan 15 22:06:37 2011 «''''
 * dasf (EzTa PuTa MaKiNa LLeva Prendida 8hrs 1min 54secs Pinche KoOl AiD SoE xD!)
 * dasf !1(La Pobre [Pc] LLeva Prendida [ 8hrs 1min 54secs ]Lo QuE Ez La AdIcIoN xD !)
 * dasf (EzTa PuTa MaKiNa LLeva Prendida 8hrs 1min 54secs Pinche KoOl AiD SoE xD!)
<dasf> ^[—» dasf «—]^
<neramarea> buongiorno. ieri sera guardavo la partita in streaming, e ogni 5 minuti dovevo pigiare un tasto per evitare che lo schermo si spegnesse. su gestione alimentazione ho selezionato "mettere lo schermo in pausa ecc.">Mai, eppure continua a farlo. perchè?
<byron89> iao
<neramarea> buongiorno. ieri sera guardavo la partita in streaming, e ogni 5 minuti dovevo pigiare un tasto per evitare che lo schermo si spegnesse. su gestione alimentazione ho selezionato "mettere lo schermo in pausa ecc.">Mai, eppure continua a farlo. perchè?
<steal> bella storia chkrootkit mi dice che ho installato lkm trojan mentre rkhunter mi dice che e' tutto ok l'output dei due a questo indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/554634/
<steal> c'e' da aggiungere che era probabilmente un falso positivo
<steal> ma rimane il fatto che ho un indirizzo ip cinese collegato alla mia macchina attraverso la porta 6250
<marcello1> buongiorno!
<steal> e un'altro ip questa volta tedesco collegato sulla porta 60107
<steal> come faccio a capire quale programma sta effettuando una connessione
<steal> ?
<steal> ho provato netstat -nap ma la connessione non risulta... risulta invece su firestarte
<steal> firestarter
<neramarea> ma compiz dove lo trovo? è installato, ma non riesco a farlo partire da nessuna parte...
<neramarea> ieri sera guardavo la partita in streaming, e ogni 5 minuti dovevo pigiare un tasto per evitare che lo schermo si spegnesse. su gestione alimentazione ho selezionato "mettere lo schermo in pausa ecc.">Mai, eppure continua a farlo. perchè?
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> chi mi aiuta ad attivare la maledettissima uscita s-video sulla mia ati?
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<alnuvola> pigeta anche io ho ati
<pigeta> te va?
<alnuvola> hai installato i driver propietari
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> va
<pigeta> idem
<pigeta> non va
<pigeta> che ati hai?
<alnuvola> però a volte mi sconquassa la risoluzione
<alnuvola> Ati Readon HD 3450
<alnuvola> tu
<pigeta> ma hai fatto qualcosa altro oltre a installare i driver proprietari?
<pigeta> ati 4350
<alnuvola> no assolutamente no
<alnuvola> si è installata automaticamente
<pigeta> scusa i driver propriestari da dove li hai installati?
<alnuvola> ho solo cliccato attiva sulla scheda propietaria che mi segnalava... poi non ho installato niente
<alnuvola> fglrx
<pigeta> scusa mi pasteresti il risultato tuo di lsmod
<ceon1> buongiorno
<pigeta> e se possibile anche il contenuto di /etc/X11/xorg.conf che li confronto con il mio
<neramarea> firefox non si comporta più come le altre finestre; non ho più bordo, pulsanti di chiusura e minimizzazione ne intestazione sopra. dove diamine ho messo le mani?
<neramarea> e la barra laterale aio non funziona più, anche se le impostazioni sono esatte. AIUTTO!
<neramarea> ...azz... se entro nel browser, l'unico modo per uscirne è altF4 o File>Esci...
<neramarea> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<neramarea> nessuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ceon1> dove posso trovare le versioni precedenti a quelle dei repository per il programma cheese?
<ubu> prova sul loro sito. oppure accedi ai repo di una versione precedente di ubuntu.
<ceon1> grazie, proverò sul sito, ora l'ho trovato
<neramarea> gente, ho un problema con firefox: occupa l'intera schermata, e non consente di fare altro; ho trovato questa discussione riguardo a compiz: http://www.google.it/#hl=en&biw=1278&bih=608&q=firefox+occupa+l%27intera+schermata+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=39c14117016403da ma non capisco dov'è il plugin che devo deflaggare. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<neramarea> ?
<attempt_> neramarea  apri un  terminale
<neramarea> ci sono
<neramarea> attempt_
<attempt_> neramarea  sudo mv /home/neramarea/.mozilla /home/neramarea/.mozilla.back
<attempt_> metti il percorso della tua home giusto.
<attempt_> a firefox chiuso ovviamente. poi lo riavvii. torna di default come nuovo.
<neramarea> ha funziato! grande. grazie!
<attempt_> evita di ridimensionare dai bordi la finestra di firefox quando e' ridotta.usa il tasto apposta per portarla a tutto schermo.
<neramarea> io proprio non l'avevo fatto... è successo dopo aver installato compiz...
<attempt_> compiz da' problemi per quanto e' bello.
<neramarea> ho notato...
<neramarea> bon, ho già ripristinato il tutto. ma non mi funziona più la barra laterale all in one
<attempt_> se era un plugin rimettilo.
<neramarea> mh. sì. ma mi sa che compiz c'entra ancora qualcosa... era questione di larghezza: prima funzionava, il bordo cliccabile, con 6 pixel. ora l'ho dovuto portare a 8
<jester-> attempt_: il bello è opinabile, inutile di sicuro
<attempt_> un po' come asciugare gli scogli..
<jester-> ehehe
<neramarea> mmmh... il problema è un po' più complesso: è l'intero schermo, ad essere disassato di qualche pixel verso destra...
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. ma se voglio creare un pulsante per avviare un'applicazione come posso fare. il comando è questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554664/
<jester-> è grave allora
<attempt_> vedi con le regolazioni del monitor se puoi fare qualcosa.
<Neo> buonogiorno a tutti
<attempt_> destro sul desktop,crea collegamento ad applicazione. alla voce comando ci metti il comando. il resto come ti pare.
<attempt_> crea lanciatore.
<pitzalone> attempt_: ma come faccio a mettere password
<pitzalone> e prima ad entrare nella diectory?
<neramarea> azz... non riesco a capire... la punta del puntatore "esce" di due pixel oltre il bordo...
<pitzalone> jester-: mi dai unconsiglio
<jester-> pitzalone: non stavo seguendo
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. ma se voglio creare un pulsante per avviare un'applicazione come posso fare. il comando è questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554664/
<Neo> pitzalone, prima di tutto usa gksudo invece di sudo
<jester-> pitzalone: fai uno script bash e poi fai puntare il pulsante
<pitzalone> jester-: dcript bash?
<jester-> pitzalone: peche sudo?
<pitzalone> non parte altrimenti
<pitzalone> jester-: anzi a dire la verità.... parte, ma così funziona meglio
<jester-> pitzalone: contento te... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554668/
<jester-> pitzalone: poi gli dai sudo chmod +x nomefile
<neramarea> help: nelle preferenze dell'aspetto non riesco più a selezionare "aggiuntivi": macina e... devo riavviare!!! incubo da windows!
<pitzalone> jester-: il file che uso per avviarlo?
<jester-> pitzalone: la file darai un nome, o no
<jester-> al
<jester-> pitzalone: ci devi fare un file
<pitzalone> jester-: non avevo capito
<jester-> e poi nel lanciatore il comando lancia quel file
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<pitzalone> jester-: non parte
<pitzalone> jester-: devo scappare a prendere mia madre.... grazie per ora
<jester-> pitzalone: i permessi
<jester-> +x
<pitzalone> fatto
<parik70> jester- daresti per favore1occhiata quà: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554671/ ???
<parik70> buongiorno :-)
<neramarea> bon. sono tornato alla 0.8 di compiz, e ora è tutto ok...
<jester-> parik70: ??? ma proprio la ciofeca open devi usare?
<jester-> parik70: mi pare che adesso opera le trovi da solo le java sun
<[Enrico]> icedtea una ciofeca??? O_O
<parik70> jester- quindi ,come rimediare al secondo comando che ho eseguito? posso "tornare indietro"/cancellarlo? mi daresti1mano per favore caro amicone jester- :-) ?
<parik70> anch'io reputo l' openjdk positiva!
<jester-> parik70: togli la roba per il te a installa sun-java6-plugin, servono i repo partenrs abilitati
<jester-> parik70: è ciofeca la open
<parik70> jester- se lo dici te... mò però, devo uscì ché so'rimasto senza sigarette.... ci6+tarid(dopo l'abbuffata domenicale) ?
<jester-> parik70: e opera vai in impostazioni e da li cerchi l'eseguibile che per le open non so dov'è
<jester-> ma poi ti canna un 20% di siti
<parik70> jester- ovvero???
<jester-> parik70: ovvero dappertutto funzano le open
<parik70> se faccio il controllo del java sul sito, mi riconosce ch'è installata ma NON il software+recente
<jester-> sinceramente non capisco sta mania di fare open a tutti i costi per non avere poi le funzionalità delle proprietarie
<parik70> questo è anche vero...
<parik70> a+tardi jester- spero di bekkarti! ciaociao  ;)
<fati> ciao
<fati> ki mi aiuta
<jester1-> !qualcuno | fati
<ubot-it> fati: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fati> jester
<fati> ho un problema
<fati> mi puoi aiutare
<jester1-> fati: se  non scrivi il problema la vedo dura
<fati> quando riduco la paggina
<fati> non mi si apre piu quella paggina
<fati> per esempio
<fati> sto vede una video con you tube,abbaso la pagina
<jester1-> fati: prova a staccare gli effetti
<fati> sento la voce pero non posso ripristinare la pagina
<jester1-> fati: l'icona nella barra in basso la vedi?
<fati> qualle icona
<fati> ????
<jester1-> o minimizzi non vei nulla
<jester1-> non vedi*
<fati> minimizzo
<fati> e non vedo niente
<jester1-> fati: e l'icona nella barra c'è o no
<fati> no
<jester1-> hai segato l'applet
<fati> come???
<jester1-> destro sulla barra, aggiungi al pannello, selettore finestre
<fati> lo fato
<fati> pero niente
<FxIII> ciao a tutti!
<jester1-> fati: resetta gnome che fai prima va, rinomina le dartelle nascoste nella home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<FxIII> come volevasi dimostrare qualche cosa è andato storto con lìavanzamento della 10.4 => 10.4.1 e mo non parte più una mazza
<FxIII> esiste una qualche procedura di emergenza?
<FxIII> *l'avanzamento
<jester1->  della 10.4 => 10.4.1  ???
<[Enrico]> avanzamento dalla  10.4 alla 10.4.1???
<[Enrico]> jester1-: lol mi leggi nella mente :)
<jester1-> [Enrico]: lol
<FxIII> la lts
<jester1-> FxIII: non esiste un avanzamento del genere
<FxIII> ?
<FxIII> no?
<jester1-> enno
<jester1-> da 1.04 avanzi a 10.10
<FxIII> bene
<FxIII> strano perché io ho fatto proprio questo
<FxIII> è strano che non esista intendo
<FxIII> non so che dire
<FxIII> il gestore degli aggiornamenti mi ha proposto l'avanzamento alla 10.04.1
<esulu> jester1- buon giorno hai da linkarmi una guida completa di linux(ubuntu) perfavore?!!!
<FxIII> e io l'ho fatto partire
<FxIII> ha scaricato tutti i pacchetti e stava installando
<jester1-> !wiki | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester1-> esulu: comprati il libro che ha scritto elleuca
<esulu> il link
<esulu> ?
<jester1-> edito da hoepli
<FxIII> cmq esiste una procedura per il recupero dell'avanzamento nella 10.04?
<jester1-> esulu: molto bello e completo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/LibroUbuntu10.10_hoepli?highlight=%28hoepli%29
<jester1-> !avanzamento | FxIII
<ubot-it> FxIII: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<attempt_> FxIII in genere chi canna l'avanzamento reinstalla. recuperati i dati su esterno e reinstalla la 10.10 se quella vuoi.
<Alex99> ciao ho provato ad installare lubuntu ma non ci riesco. oltre ad essere lentissimo nel caricamento, ad un certo punto si blocca.
<FxIII> va reinstallata dunque
<esulu> grazie jester-
<attempt_> se non ti parte da kernel recovery e non hai shell con supporto di rete si.
<FxIII> provo il bot di emergenza
<FxIII> credo di riuscire a farla partire
<esulu> jester1- scusami la persona con la quale dovrei parlare è HoldenC
<FxIII> più che altro non so poi come far riprendere l'installazione
<Matt_91> FxIII: io ho esperienza in sta cosa :) FxIII ora cosa succede quando accendi il pc?
<FxIII> asp che ti dico esattamente
<FxIII> non ri cordo se non trova il kernel o l'immagine
<Matt_91> Alex99: essendo che lubuntu non dovrebbe essere una relase ufficiale, devi andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester1-> Alex99: su che pc provi
<Matt_91> FxIII: avvia una live di ubuntu la più recente che hai, vado un attimo a prendere la mia chiavetta e ti do istuzioni, ok?
<Matt_91> arrivo subito
<FxIII> non è necessario Matt_91
<FxIII> no aspetta
<Matt_91> rieccomi, dimmi FxIII
<FxIII> intanto che parte
<FxIII> tu che intendi fare?
<FxIII> sta facendo l' fsk della partizione
<FxIII> aps che forse si è sputtanata la partizione xfs
<FxIII> *asp
<HoldenC> esulu: dimmi
<FxIII> forse faccio davvero prima a reinstallare tutta la baracca...
<esulu> HoldenC io vorrei poter fare un bnc mi potresti aiutare
<esulu> ?
<HoldenC> esulu: cos'è un bnc?
<esulu> un buncer
<HoldenC> allora no, non saprei come aiutarti
<Matt_91> FxIII: che filesystem hai? ext4?
<esulu> allora grazie mille
<esulu> comunque
<FxIII> xfs
<HoldenC> di niente esulu
<go^> hi!
<Matt_91> FxIII: quando la live è partita fai un pronto :)
<FxIII> anticipami pure cos'hai in mente
<fati> kiudo la finestra non riesco ripristinare piu,ki mi aiuta
<jester1-> mezz'ora fa  <FxIII> ciao a tutti!
<jester1-> <jester1-> fati: resetta gnome che fai prima va, rinomina le dartelle nascoste nella home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<Matt_91> FxIII:  se la partizione si monta a continuare l'avanzamento
<jester1-> fati: dopo di che esci e rinetra da gnome
<fati> non sono esperto
<FxIII> beh spero che si monti!
<fati> spiegami meglio
<FxIII> cmq ci sarà da fare l'fsck
<Matt_91> FxIII: ma stai avviando la live?
<FxIII> èappena arrivata
<FxIII> avviata
<FxIII> è una 10.10 su chiavetta
<Alex99> un amd athlon 1000, vecchio ma al momento l'unico che ho.
<FxIII> netbook edition
<FxIII> vabbhé
<fati> jester come si fa
<Matt_91> FxIII: bene, sei pronto quindi? do istuzioni?
<FxIII> devo solo trovare dove sta il disco :D
<FxIII> credo di averlo trovato
<jester1-> fati: apri nautilus, batti control h cerche le cartelle e aggiungi un .qualcosa
<Matt_91> FxIII: non montarlo
<FxIII> spetta che è andata via la corrente :D
<Matt_91> ma LOL
<FxIII> riproviamo
<FxIII> cmq dimmi
<FxIII> intanto che va
<fati> jester ci sei
<Matt_91> FxIII: ma è accesso o no?
<FxIII> eccolo
<Matt_91> FxIII: bon allora apri il terminale
<FxIII> asp che devo capire quale disco è
<Matt_91> FxIII: fai come ti dico
<FxIII> lo sta smontando
<FxIII> (l'aveva montato all'avvio)
<FxIII> vai
<Matt_91> FxIII: dai: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> metti tutto su pastebin
<FxIII> il disco è su dev/sdb1
<Matt_91> bene
<Matt_91> di questo ti assumi te la responsabilità :)
<FxIII> figuriamoci
<FxIII> per altro su fdisk non me lo riportava
<Matt_91> ora facciamo finta che l'os su hd lo raggiungiamo da remoto, con ssh quindi diamo un po di comandii: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Matt_91> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Matt_91> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Matt_91> sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Matt_91> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<Matt_91> fine, FxIIIfatto tutto senza errori?
<Matt_91> (fine dell'inizio)
<FxIII> alt manca /dev/sdb1
<Matt_91> nono
<FxIII> c'è solo /dev/sdb
<Matt_91> ma dove?
<Matt_91> FxIII: non capisco dove, riportami la riga
<Matt_91> FxIII: se ti riferisci a questa: (13:23:41) Matt_91: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Matt_91> è giusto così
<fati> matt disturbo
<FxIII> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<fati> ???
<FxIII> non c'è /dev/sdb1
<fati> non riesco ripristinare la paggina
<jester1-> fati: le hai rinominate le cartelle?
<fati> no
<Matt_91> FxIII: in che senso non c'è?
<fati> non so come si fa
<Matt_91> FxIII: te lo dice il terminale?
<FxIII> sì
<jester1-> fati: allora trolli o ci prendi in giro
<fati> no
<fati> xke
<Matt_91> FxIII: allora dai: sudo fdisk -l
<fati> nn sono esperto
<jester1-> fati: rinomina ste cartelle e riavvia gnome
<fati> jester te lo detto
<Matt_91> !pastebin | e metti su pastebin FxIII
<ubot-it> e metti su pastebin FxIII: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fati> oiu chiaro jester
<jester1-> te l'ho spiegato sopra come devi fare ,a bisogna seguire
<fati> ridimelo piu facile perv fav
<fati> dove devo entrare ke devo fare
<fati> ????
<fati> se hai pazienza
<FxIII> Matt_91: il problema è che il computer non è quello da cui ti scrivo
<Matt_91> fati: che lingua è? nn xke oiu perv fav , si parla italiano
<FxIII> e quello su cui lavoro non ha la connessione internet per il momento
<Matt_91> FxIII: non ha accesso a internet?
<fati> piu facile dimelo per favore
<jester1-> fati: apri cartella home
<fati> ok
<fati> dopo
<Matt_91> FxIII: quindi allora prendi una chiavetta copi in un .txt il risultato ripassi sull'altro pc, vai su pastebin e incolli, non vedo il problema :)
<jester1-> si si salto tutte le dopie cosi legi piu in freta
<FxIII> cmq tu vuoi fare chroot?
<jester1-> fati: pigia contro e h assieme
<jester1-> control*
<Matt_91> FxIII: se non abbiamo la partizione, non facciamo niente :)
<fati> ke cosaaaa?
<Matt_91> fati: |Ctrl| e |H| contemporaneamente
<FxIII> a parte questo tu vorresti fare chroot su mnt e poi?
<jester1-> Matt_91: mi che trola
<Matt_91> FxIII: è poi continuare l'installazzione di quello che stava installando
<FxIII> (intanto che cerco di capire cosa è successo a /dev/sdb1)
<jester1-> mi sa
<FxIII> come?
<Matt_91> jester1-: mi sa pure a me
<Matt_91> FxIII: ma non è che /dev/sdb1 è il disco, e non la partizione di ubuntu?
<jester1-> è l'ora dei pirlotti, mangino e poi invece di fare 4 passi vengono qui
<Matt_91> FxIII: apt-get -f install         è il comando in questione
<jester1-> mangiano*
<fati> fatto e adesso
<fati> ???
<jester1-> fati: cerca la cartella .gnome2
<FxIII> no Matt_91 /dev/sdb1 all'avvio c'era e l'aveva anche montato in automatico, sono entrato ed il contenuto combaciava con quello che avevo nella partizione di ubuntu che è saltata
<FxIII> una volta smontato mi è sparito da dentro /dev/
<Matt_91> FxIII: o.0
<FxIII> cmq devo montare la partizione, dev, proc e sys giusto?
<FxIII> non mi chiedere sembra impossibile anche a me Matt_91
<fati> non ho cartella gnome 2
<fati> non esiste da me
<jester1-> fati: ma hai gnome?
<Matt_91> fati .gmoe2   in lettere PUNTOGNOMEDUE senza spazzi tutto minuscolo
<fati> si
<jester1-> fati: guarda bene
<fati> ho versione wubi
<jester1-> fati: scorri la paggina
<Matt_91> FxIII: si
<jester1-> fati: è uguale
<Matt_91> come da comandi sopra
<fati> non lo trovo
<FxIII> ok poi faccio chroot
<FxIII> su mnt
<fati> sono entrato nella cartella home,e non ce
<FxIII> e poi apt-get -f install?
<Matt_91> FxIII: ma se dai sto benedetto: sudo fdisk -l         non vedi la partizione in questione?
<FxIII> negativo
<jester1-> fati: pure .config .gconf .gconfd
<Matt_91> FxIII: è interno sto hd?
<jester1-> fati: non ci sono neppure quelle?
<fati> non esistono
<FxIII> guarda che se smonto la partizione cancella sdb1 da dentro dev
<Matt_91> FxIII: o usb?
<FxIII> è una memory card
<jester1-> fati: ma vaaaa?
<Matt_91> FxIII: allora staccale e riattaccala, che problema c'è
<FxIII> io eviterei :D
<Matt_91> FxIII: perchè?
<FxIII> i contatti non sono splendidi ed ogni volta che la tiri fuori ci mette un bel po per essere riconosciuta
<Matt_91> FxIII: quindi?
<FxIII> cmq sono dettagli, credo di potercela fare il chroot
<jester1-> FxIII: su sd fa veramente pena la velocità
<FxIII> a me fa più veloce che sulla chiavetta jester1-
<Matt_91> FxIII: stacca e riattacca, non capisco il problema
<fati> entro nella cartella home,poi mi porta su alice tuttoincluso,  poi documenti ,immagini ect
<FxIII> è un problema hardware Matt_91
<jester1-> FxIII: l'una la va l'altra
<FxIII> sui contatti della sd
<FxIII> jester1-: sto su un eeepc non è che le prestazioni siano particolarmente degradate :D
<jester1-> FxIII: aaah e per giunta su eeepc
<jester1-> FxIII: chi si accontenta gode
<Matt_91> lol
<Matt_91> manco il mio pentium da 400MHz :D
<FxIII> puoi dirlo forte jester1-
<jester1-> su eeepc non gira male da installato, un po lenta ma ottima, su usb fa veramente pena
<FxIII> cmq Matt_91 adeso lo faccio partire in modalità testuale ed evitiamo
<FxIII> adesso significa dopo pranzo :D
<FxIII> ciao a dopo
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<Alex99> scusate la chat per lubuntu? grazie
<attempt_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kiaro> ciao a tutti ragazzi.....ho bisogni di aiuto..... ho scaricato backtrack 4r2 e vorrei istallarlo su uba penna usb fat32 da 4 gb.... è possibile?? io ho provato afarlo da windows ma quando poi avvio la chiavetta mi dice grub.exe non  trovato!
<kiaro> magari che debba frlo per forza da lunux??
<kiaro> mi sapete dare una risposta?? :)
<kiaro> .......
<kiaro> ci siete ragazzi??
<K99Brain> !nessuno | kiaro
<ubot-it> kiaro: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<kiaro> ok :(
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa come configurare un joystic con ubuntu
<alnuvola> ci sto provando da giorni
<neramarea> chi mi aiuta a tornare alla 0.8.4 di compiz?
<neramarea> ho tentato coi metodi tradizionali, ma quando richiedo la repo mi esce sta cosa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554711/
<neramarea> qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta?
<neramarea> ...che silenzio tombale...
<neramarea> ...dovrò mica reinstallare tutto, no?
<angieanni> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid su pc con AMD 64. 1: non si vedono i video in flash  2 : non funziona la scheda tv radio con gnomeradio ne con tvtime
<angieanni> come si installa un file tar.gz ?Ho ubuntu 10.04
<nicotano> salve
<master210> salve a tutti
<master210> ragazzi ho un problema con dei file .mkv il video mi va a scatti....
<master210> nn riesco a trovare i codec per qst tipo di file...oppure un lettore adatto
<master210> :(
<nicotano> master210,  Vlc dovrebbe leggertelo.  Se vlc non te lo legge installa mkvtoolnix:           sudo apt-get install mkvtoolnix
<master210> con vlc mi parte il video ma nn si vede malissimo
<master210> cmq aspetta che provo ad installare qst file e ti faccio sapere
<master210> nicotano: grazie mi sa che funziona
<nicotano> buono
<master210> nicotano: l'ultima cosa.. mi puoi consigliare un buon lettore per qst tipo di file..
<master210> nicotano: che differenza c'e' tra il pacchetto  mkvtoolnix   e  mkvtoolnix-gui????
<nicotano> master210, vlc dovrebbe esserlo
<nicotano> gui è l'interfaccia grafica
<master210> nicotano: ok grazie infatti sto usando vlc
<master210> ok grazie ancora nicotano quindi installo solo  mkvtoolnix giusto??
<roxdragon> !info libxll-dev
<ubot-it> Package libxll-dev does not exist in maverick
<roxdragon> !info libx11-dev
<ubot-it> libx11-dev (source: libx11): X11 client-side library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.3-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3371 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<nicotano> master210,  anche la gui male non fa
<master210> ok grazie ancora io vado
<master210> buon pomeriggio raga
<nanny> ciao ragazzi.....avrei una domanda...io ho istallato bactrack 4r2 su dvd e voorei sapere se il programma aircrak-ng e gia istallato
<nanny> _
<nanny> o se lo devo istallare io una volta avviato backtrack
<PiGreco26> !ubuntu | nanny
<ubot-it> nanny: ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<PiGreco26> nanny qui si da supporto solo per ubuntu
<nanny> e dal sito che mi avete dato voi dove vado per ottenere supporto??
<PiGreco26> nanny io non ti ho dato nessun sito non so di che parli
<nanny> parlo di ubot-it
<PiGreco26> nanny quello è il sito per il supporto a ubuntu!
<nanny> ah ok....e per la mia domanda dove dovrei andare per trovare chiarimenti??
<PiGreco26> nanny cerca su google
<nanny> ok provo
<K99Brain> nanny, ma ti sembra normale chiedere una cosa del genere sul canale di supporto di ubuntu?
<nanny> avrei un altra domanda.... come faccio a istallare un applicazione che e in formato tar.gz??
<nanny> si scusatemi....
<nanny> scusate ma ho avuto un problema di connessione e se mi avete isposte vi regherei di riscrivere la risposta
<K99Brain> nanny, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu. non si da supporto a backtrack o altre distro
<nanny> si ho capito.....e mi scuso....avevo posto un altra domanda.....
<nicotano> !comandi | nanny
<ubot-it> nanny: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<bobbybong> ciao a tutti
<Brady> salve a tutti,un buon programma come movie maker per ubuntu o kubuntu ce??
<nicotano> Brady, ubuntu openshot kubuntu kdenlive
<Brady> nicotano: grazie mille :)
<nicotano> :)
<Brady> non ricordo come si chiama il programma per kubuntu per fare i video e le foto con la webcam
<redhack> salve a tutti! =)
<redhack> ho configurato il nuovo kernel 2.6.37, sono stato attento a cosa si poteva togliere o meno..
<redhack> poi lo ricompilato facendo make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<redhack> e alla fine mi ha dato due pacchetti deb, uno linux-headers e l'altro linux-image e li ho installati con sudo dpkg -i kernel-image-[VERSIONE_DEL_KERNEL].deb
<redhack> e sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-[VERSIONE_DEL_KERNEL].deb
<redhack> e li ok.. solo che al riavvio, facendolo partire, mi rimaneva con il curose lampaggiante
<redhack> come mai??
<jester-> realnot: installando quale kernel
<michelefreschi> c'è un'anima pia che mi spiega come faccio a mettere in condivisione file nella mia LAN con soli pc ubuntu e xubuntu?  Ho installato samba sui pc
<jester-> michelefreschi: se devi solo leggere va bene samba, installa system-config-samba su entrambi e usalo per configurare poi servono i dns
<michelefreschi> ma delle guide nn capisco nulla
<michelefreschi> devo anche scrivere
<jester-> michelefreschi: se devi scrivere anche, serve nfs ed è un po un caisno
<jester-> !nfs | michelefreschi
<ubot-it> michelefreschi: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: per condividere tra ubuntu bastano 2 semplici passaggi: installa ssh e usa gnome per montare la cartella remota
<michelefreschi> ma posso fare così anche se non definisco un server?
<michelefreschi> devo definire un PC che mi faccia da server?
<realnot> jester-:?
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: no, basta installare un pacchetto in entrambi i pc. Inoltre devi sapere gli ip dei 2 pc in rete, ma li vedi subito con ifconfig
<jester-> realnot: tab cannato, il tipo è uscito e ha  beccato te
<realnot> ok
<michelefreschi> la rete che ho fatto ha ip fissi
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: allora sei pronto. sudo apt-get install ssh
<michelefreschi> ok
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: fatto in entrambi i pc?
<michelefreschi> si
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: apri nautilus, File->Connetti al server e scegli ssh e ip dell'altro pc
<michelefreschi> nome utente, posso inserire quello del pc1 ed abilitarlo per la cartella x del pc2? o devo accedere con il nome utente del pc2?
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: nome utente del pc "remoto"
<jester-> HoldenC: nel wiki ce sta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<HoldenC> jester-: perfetto
<michelefreschi> grazie jester-, il fatto è che non sapevo cosa cercare
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh#head-3c7b557d4ea21dd829daa37b1c25c39f3954cd25
<michelefreschi> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michelefreschi> ricevo questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554783/
<HoldenC> michelefreschi: 1)hai messo il nome utente corretto? 2)non indicare nessuna cartella
<ls960> lo user remoto è scrivania???
<michelefreschi> boo, chissà cos'ho sbagliato, ora va
<michelefreschi> a si... che scemo... errore utente... soffitta, non scrivania, scrivania è nello studio con altro IP
<michelefreschi> perfetto, grazie
<_Kalce_> salve a tutti
<_Kalce_> uso ubuntu 10.04 e ho installato amule , ma la rete kad mi dice che è firewalled. Il fatto è che io non uso firewall. Come posso fare?
<enzotib> _Kalce_, hai ID alto con la rete ed2k?
<_Kalce_> enzotib , no. ho ID basso con la rete ed2k
<enzotib> _Kalce_, allora il problema è il port forwarding
<_Kalce_> enzotib , cioè? scusa, sono abbastanza ignorante
<enzotib> _Kalce_, per prima cosa prova a mettere "Abilita UPnP" in Preferenze->Connessione
<_Kalce_> enzotib , ok. adesso provo
<_Kalce_> enzotib , grazie 1000 adesso funziona
<enzotib> _Kalce_, bene
<_Kalce_> buonaserata a tutti
<_Kalce_> bye bye
<Alex99> ciao ho provato ad installare lubuntu ma non ci riesco. oltre ad essere lentissimo nel caricamento, ad un certo punto si blocca.
<alnuvola> ma su quale macchina lo stai provando
<ivano> salve atutti , come mai non riesco a togliere il portachivi d'ingresso all'accenzione di ubuntu????
<ivano> mi aiutate a toglierlo?
<sabato> ciao a tutti
<ivano> uffaaa nessuno me lo dice come fare ?
<Peace-> ivano: a fare che?
<Peace-> la gnocca?
<Peace-> non si fa
<Peace-> xD
<sabato> ho bisogno di aiuto
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> sabato: ma de che ?
<ivano> togliere il portachiave d'ngresso
<ivano> per la rete wireless
<Peace-> ivano: e cossa saressero il portaciave?
<Peace-> pardon e cosa sarebe il portachiave?
<K99Brain> ivano, applicazioni > accessori > password e chiavi
<Peace-> dici la password?
<K99Brain> ivano, metti una pass vuota
<sabato> su un portatile ho installato mint. non  riesco ad avere desktop multipli
<Peace-> sabato: vai sul canale mint .
<Peace-> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<Peace-> -.-
<Alex99> un amd athlon 1000, vecchio ma al momento l'unico che ho.
<Alex99> un amd athlon 1000, vecchio ma al momento l'unico che ho.
<Peace-> sabato: mint non è ubuntu questo è canale ubuntu
<Peace-> #mint
<sabato> ok. dove lo cerco?
<ivano> appl -accessori  non hom pasword e chiavo
<ivano> i
<sabato> grazie
<sabato> #mint
<K99Brain> ivano, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<ivano> 10.10
<K99Brain> ivano, allora cerca meglio
<ivano> ti dico che non c'e'
<soffitta> ciao, cercoun programma in ubuntu per verificare l'intgrità del  disco ed evnetualmente salvare blocchi di dati (ho un disco esterno che non risponde + bene)
<soffitta> consigli?
<ivano> ho visto di nuovo non c'e'
<K99Brain> soffitta, testdisk
<K99Brain> soffitta, è nei repo
<Peace-> ivano: non  è che hai kde?
<K99Brain> ivano, apri un terminale e avvia seahorse
<ivano> dice attualmente non e' installato
<ivano> e mi da il comando per installarlo
<Alex99> ciao, mi indicate una chat per lbuntu?
<K99Brain> ivano, non hai ubuntu
<Peace-> K99Brain: :D
<Peace-> ivano: hai kubuntu o ubuntu ?
<Peace-> ivano: konsole è installato ?
<Peace-> xD
<ivano> ma come non ho ubuntu
<ivano> ho ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> ivano: magari hai k-ubuntu
<Peace-> o x-ubuntu
<Peace-> o l-ubuntu
<Peace-> o cicciabuntu
<ivano> dove posso vedere cosa ho installato?
<Peace-> ivano: il menu dove è in basso o in alto?
 * Peace- minghia svegliamoci
<ivano> in alto a sinistra
<ivano> applicazioni risorse sistema
<Peace-> sapresti fare una schermata del tuo destkoop?
<Peace-> !imagebin?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagebin?'
<Peace-> !imagebin ?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagebin ?'
<Peace-> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> -.-
<K99Brain> ivano, seahorse è installato di default in ubuntu. se non lo hai, vuol dire che non hai ubuntu
<ivano> ohh ragazzi vi assicuro che e' ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> ivano: fai un immagine del tuo destkop
<Peace-> e uppala da qualche parte
<Peace-> tipo imagebin
<Peace-> o vedi tu
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> FloodBotIt1: grazie xD
<pompa> 'sera. avrei un problemuccio con evolution. Al momento non supporta l'integrazione con i tab google ma pare sia stata creata una patch per fixare il problema. Il mio di problema è che non ho capito come si applica la suddetta ptch, qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmelo? il tutto è qui https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=566441
<ubot-it> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 566441 in Contacts "The Google backend doesn't use the tags/categories/groups" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<attempt> Alex99 cerca nei canali del server se ce n'e' uno per lubuntu. altrimenti ti sposti sulla nostra chat e cerchi/aspetti leopesto che lo usa.
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> lo usano in pochi lubuntu al momento Alex99
<ivano> http://imagebin.org/132920
<lonejack> Scusate ho un problema. Non sono sicuro delle modifiche che ho apportato al file /etc/hosts. Il pastebin si trova al seguente indirizzo: http://pastebin.com/pkhLwmRQ. MI potete aiutare?
<ivano> e' allora? e' ubuntu vero??
<Peace-> ivano: si... e allora installa la porcheria... pero.. hai fatto un gran bel casino se ti manca quel programma
<Peace-> non oso immaggggginare
<ivano> io ??? ubuntu lo scaricato dal sito ufficiale ,,,,
<ivano> quale era quella porcheria?
<Peace-> ivano: ascolta K99Brain ha detto che quello è un pgoramma di default
<Peace-> ergo...
<Peace-> vuol dire che è stato rimosso
<Peace-> ergo .. ci hai messo mani
<leopesto> Alex99, che ti serve?
<ivano> che io sappia no comunque puo' essee
<ivano> seahorse
<ivano> era questo vero?
<Peace-> boh io uso kubunt non sono esperto
<ivano> lo installato ma nin vedo niente in acessori
<Peace-> leopesto: dagli una mano tu ha gnome
<ivano> se non era cosi' sgorgutito sto linux era il numero 1 al mondo
<Peace-> leopesto: io non son capace
<ls960> ivano, sulla 10.10 è in sistema-->preferenze
<Peace-> ls960: :)
<ls960> ;)
<ivano> si lo trovato ma che devo fare
<pompa> beh, nessuno sa spiegarmi come si applicano le patch di bugzilla?
<leopesto> Peace-, manco io ho piu gnome :)
<Peace-> leopesto: oh ma allora non servi a nulla xD
<leopesto> :(
<leopesto> ivano, il problema qual'é?
<ivano> voglio togliere il portachiave all'accenzione di ubuntu
<ivano> per la connessione wireless
<leopesto> installa wicd :D
<leopesto> ivano, wifi?
<ivano> wicd ? e risolvo dici?
<ivano> si wifi
<leopesto> ivano proviamo prima a vedere che si puo fare con networkmanager...
<ivano> vediamo
<leopesto> click destro sull'applet... "modifica connessioni..."
<leopesto> scheda "senza fili" click sulla tua connessione e fai "modifica"
<ivano> fatto poi senza fili vero?
 * Peace- leopesto serve a qualche cosa
<leopesto> si :)
<leopesto> ivano, ti chiede la password?
<ivano> fatto messa la psw
<leopesto> ora...
<leopesto> in basso a sinistra.... "disponibile per tutti gli utenti" é spuntato?
<ivano> si l'ho spuntato
<leopesto> prima lo era?
<ivano> no
<leopesto> allora lascialo NON spuntato ;)
<leopesto> puoi chiudere li...
<ivano> fatto
<leopesto> vai sotto sistema→preferenze→applicazioni all'avvio
<leopesto> cerca network-manager o nm-applet
<ivano> applicazioni d'avvio?
<leopesto> ci clicchi e fai modifica
<leopesto> ivano, si, quello ;) (scusmai ma non ho alcun gnome sotto mano)
<leopesto> una volta che ci sei.... copiami qui tutto quello che c'é scritto in "comando"
<ivano> agenti chiave ssh?
<leopesto> no, network-manager non c'é?
<ivano> non c'e'
<ivano> c'e' gestore rete
<leopesto> quello :)
<ivano> il primo che ti ho scritto? o l0ultimo?
<Alex99> si lo so. ma ieri sera qui mi hanno consigliato di passare a lubuntu
<Peace-> Alex99: perche avrai un vecchio pc
<leopesto> ivano, gestore rete
<ivano> ok ho fatto modifica
<leopesto> Alex99, andiamo al problema...
<leopesto> ivano, perfetto, copiami tutto quello che c'é scritto su "comando"
<ivano> mm-applet--sm-disab
<Alex99> ho ubuntu 8.10, inq uesto momento sto scaricando e aggiornando alla 9.04. ma l'ho già fatto 20 giorni fa e non ha funzionato. quindi ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu 8.04
<Alex99> problema: devo installare la rete wireless.
<Alex99> non c'è il software center. i pacchetti non sono + supportati.
<Alex99> non sono in grado di installare manualmente i programmi che mi servono
<Alex99> non so + che fare.
<ivano> leopesto hai letto?
<leopesto> ivano, non so... sicuro sia tutto attaccato? io ho qui nm-applet --sm-disable
<leopesto> e all'avvio non me la chiede la password...
<ivano> prima non me la chiedeva , poi ho aggiunto un altro accaunt poi l'ho tolto ed e' sorto il problema
<ivano> vabbe'
<ivano> me lo terro cosi'
<leopesto> ivano, allora torniamo indietro... rifai il processo per modificare la tua connessione e mettici la spunta su avviabile per tutti gli utenti
<ivano> che posso farci
<Peace-> Alex99: dai su su ti calmi leggi la wiki e santa pace
<Peace-> !indice | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<leopesto> ivano, fai quanto t'ho detto e riavvia...
<Peace-> !wifi | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ivano> ho spuntato
<ivano> riavvio?
<attempt> Alex99 hai synaptic , meglio del software center.
<Alex99> son calmo, ma se dovessi scriverti le ...disavventure con ubuntu ci vorrebbero delle pagine. infatti il mio pc è un dual core 2.6 ghz con ubuntu 10.10
<Alex99> e indovina un po' dov'è? in assistenza perchè nell'aggiornamento dalla 10.04 alla 10.10 è morto.
<Alex99> attempt: hai ragione ma synaptic mi risponde che non trova i pacchetti perchè non sono + supportati. quidi non so + dove sbattere la testa
<AlexZion> di quali pacchetti stai parlando Alex99 ?
<Alex99> beh + di qualcuno. ora mi viene in mente il nwdisrapper che mi han detto serve per la rete wireless
<leopesto> Alex99, ma perché lo usi linux, scusami?
<AlexZion> mhhh,non credo proprio che serva per le reti wireless quel pacchetto ....
<Alex99> leopesto. molto semplice: per due ragioni. La prima mi è sempre piaciuto il mondo linux ma mi mancava il tempo e ubuntu fa tutto da solo. La seconda: win2k non riesco a configurare internet.
<Alex99> leopesto: poi non pensavo proprio che mi causasse tutti questi problemi. Leggo regolarmente riviste opensource da anni e non avevo letto tutto ciò.
<leopesto> ancora stai con windows 2000 su un dual core da 2.6Ghz<'
<leopesto> ?
<Alex99> no. ho due pc. uno rotto e questo che ho dovuto "rispolverare"... ed essendo vecchio ho win2k
<Alex99> leopesto: su quello rotto ho ubuntu 10.10...la causa dei miei problemi
<leopesto> Alex99, e quello vecchio che hardware ha?
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://tinyurl.com/6gcmxy7
<DAMN3dg1rl> SPARATEVELA
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, hai sbagliato canale?
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib, no
<DAMN3dg1rl> è una cosa universale
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> è -it questo ?
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, eh sì
<DAMN3dg1rl> ah
<DAMN3dg1rl> allora ho sbagliato
<Alex99> leopesto: processore da 1 ghz, 372 mhz di ram. diciamo che è un po' lento. ma va.
<Alex99> il problema che però devo e ripeto devo risolvere è la rete wireless
<Alex99> nel senso che se non ci riesco devo passare il filo per l'appartamento e non mi sembra il caso
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, che... non ti trova la rete?
<Alex99> no non trova la rete wireless. ora son connesso direttamente, ma poi devo fisicamente spostare il  e li non ho il cavoil
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, ok, sotto driver hardware hai qualche dispositivo?
<Alex99> intendi la scheda? con il comado lspci?
<leopesto_lxde> anche...
<leopesto_lxde> :)
<leopesto_lxde> il primo passo é capire che scheda é ;)
<Alex99> ho il pc aperto e ho letto lansis
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, dicita "lspci" e copia tutto il risultato su pastebin
<leopesto_lxde> !paste | alessiofachechi
<ubot-it> alessiofachechi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leopesto_lxde> alessiofachechi, sorry :(
 * xfire78xx sera gente :)
<Alex99> leopesto: fatto. http://paste.ubuntu.com/554843/
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, ma il wireless??? usi una pennetta usb?
<Alex99> no. ho il router wi-fi o l'access point. come lo vuoi chiamare. l'ho appena comprato
<AlexZion> si Alex99madal tuo pc !?! , hai un antenna integrata o una pennetta USB o cosa !?! ....:)
<Alex99> ahiaahaiha. in effetti hai ragione. non me l'avevan detto. che devo fare?
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, come diavolo vuoi connetterti al router wifi se non hai un'antenna wifi nel pc?
<Alex99> beh pensavo ci fosse e poi quelli che me l'hanno venduto non me l'han detto. non è il mio lavoro.
<gandalf88bis> lol
<luckj> skype e microfono webcam, c'è qualcuno che può aiutare?
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, fai la stessa cosa di prima con "lsusb"
<Mios> sera gente!
<Mios> c'e' qualcuno che usa qbitorret
<Mios> ?
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, la colpa é di linux? non mi sembra :D
<Alex99> beh forse in questo aso, ma coon ubuntu 10.10 non ho dubbi. e poi l'assistenz ame la devo pagare io
<leopesto_lxde> Alex99, ma tu dici avere problemi con la wireless.. 2 secondi dopo si scopre che non la hai..
<AlexZion>  Alex99poistoproblemacon ubuntu 10.10, vorrei proprio vederlo,visto che ho aggiornato almeno una decina di pc,e mai nessun problema....
<Alex99> leopesto: fatto. http://paste.ubuntu.com/554847/
<Mios> è possibile che anche se apro le porte nel router ottengo l'icona di connessione di qbitorrent gialla'
<Alex99> AlexZion: il discorso è lungo mi ci vuole mezza pagina per scriverlo.
<Alex99> però non è solo la mia opinione ma anche quello dell'assistenza che mi han detto di lasciar perdere ubuntu altrimenti glielo dovrò riportare una terza volta. e son senza del 20 di dicembre
<AlexZion> vabbè Alex99,mi fido sulla parola,ma come ti ripeto mi fa strano , sepoi addirittura mi dici che ti ha dato problemi hardware, beh a quel punto stento proprio a crederlo ....,ma in fondo tutto è possibile....
<NightwishSveiss> quelli dell assistenza non vogliono linux perchè non lo sanno usare e la risposta di default è "reinstalla windows" così sanno su cosa cazzeggiare poi :D
<Alex99> si sembra uun problema sulla partizione di ubuntu 10.10. dovrei formattare e reinstallare. ma dentro ubuntu ho i miei dati... c'è un po' di lavoro da fare
<AlexZion> e comunque , seall'assistenzati hanno detto questo,fatti consigliare da loro cosa usare ,no !?!
<AlexZion> ecco NightwishSveiss,è quello che penso anche io.... :D mascherano la loro incompetenza con un "ma lascia stare quello ".... :D
<Alex99> no. loro non usano ubuntu e lo conoscono poco
<NightSilent> Mios: prova ad aprire le porte del firewall
<NightSilent> sudo ufw allow <inserisci il numero della porta>
<Mios> ora ci provo
<AlexZion> Alex99:  e cosa usano  ?
<ferryboat> irc.darkinis.net
<Alex99> indovina?!?!!?
<enzotib> ferryboat, ?
<AlexZion> mhhh,mi sacheallora abbiamo colto nel segno qualche messaggio più in su...
<Mios> NightSilent grazie mille ...funziona!!! :-)
<NightSilent> Mios: di niente XD
<Alex99> si. infatti.
<ceon1> 'sera
<Cyanide_> ciooooo
<Alex-Zion> cioooooo Cyanide_ :D
<Cyanide_> ho un amica con un acer 5715z, il mic non ne vuole sapere di funzionare
<Neo> ciao a tutti.....una curiosità........avete notato che il trasferimento di file su una pendrive usb è davvero lento?
<ikam> salve
<Neo> o è solo un problema mio?
<ikam> ho perso l'icona del volume su ubuntu 10.10 come la ripristino?
<Neo> ikam, in che senso "l'icona del volume"?, quale volume?
<ikam> scusa non mi sono spiegato bene
<ikam> in alto a destra della barra strumenti appare l'icona del controllo volume
<ikam> a me è scomparsa
<Neo> prova a riavviare il pannel gnome: premi Alt+F2 e lancia il comando gnome-panel
<HoldenC> ikam: aggiungi l'applet indicatore
<leopesto_lxde> Cyanide_, gnome?
<Cyanide_> leopesto_lxde, si
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, non si era sistemato?
<ikam> HoldenC,  ringrazio vado  a cercare
<Cyanide_> non è per il mio, il m va a meraviglia
<leopesto_lxde> Cyanide_, installa pavumeter e guarda li
<Cyanide_> lo farò
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<OverMe> DAMN3dg1rl, stop it
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl>  ciao
<FloodBotIt1> DAMN3dg1rl: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<angieanni> hi
<angieanni> gnunet  non si connette..sapete come si può fare ?
<Cyanide_> a dopo ciao
<gigi_> ciao a tutti!
<gigi_> qualcuno puo spiegarmi come funziona virtualbox?
<gigi_> non l'ho mai usato
<gigi_> sono poco pratico di ubutnu
<gigi_> grazie
<Alex-Zion> beh virtualbox è un programma per la virtualizzazione di sistemi , ti permette quindi di installare ad esempio un sistema operativo  su "macchina virtuale" che ha quindi un hardware virtuale
<gigi_> capisco
<yvesBsAs> ciao gigi_ , virtualbox crea macchine virtuali, in pratica è come avere più PC all'interno del tuo
<gigi_> ma se riservo ram all'inizio nelle impostazione poi la perdo anche quando non la uso la virtual box?
<Alex-Zion> ovviamente no ....
<gigi_> esempio virtualizzo xp dedicando 256 mb di ram li
<gigi_> perdo dai mie 1,5 gb
<Alex-Zion> però fai attenzione a non riservare troppa ram ,mai più della metà della ram totale  a quanto ne so ...
<gigi_> grazie
<gigi_> alien
<gigi_> un'altra domanda
<yvesBsAs> gigi_, no, la ram, se la macchina virtuale non è avviata, non è in uso
<Alex-Zion> alien !?! :O
<gigi_> prima ho provato a usare xchat per entrare nel canale di ubuntu meeting
<gigi_> ma non riuscivo  vedere nessun messaggiom
<gigi_> ...considera che sono poco pratico di xchat...
<gigi_> grazie
<gigi_> sono passato da poco a ubuntu
<gigi_> il mio percorso è stato slackware anni fa
<gigi_> poi mandriva
<gigi_> red hat...e poi kubuntu
<Alex-Zion> gigi_: non uso enon ho mai usato xchat , quindi non saprei ...
<gigi_> cosa stai usando tu?
<Alex-Zion> quassel
<gigi_> scusami della domanda invadente
<Alex-Zion> ma figurati ...
<gigi_> mai sentito quassel
<Alex-Zion> è il software irc di default in Kubuntu o comunque sia in kde
<gigi_> capisco
<gigi_> un altra domanda pertinenete a kubuntu
<Alex-Zion> ma tu quindi sei su Kubuntu o su ubuntu !?!
<gigi_> ho sul mio pc installato kubuntu 8.04 e poi ho installato su un nuovo hd di prova uubbntu 10.10
<gigi_> ma poi dopo l'installazione mi è saltato l'mbr
<gigi_> penso
<gigi_> mi dice all'avvio grtubes>
<gigi_> come posso riparare l'avvio di kubuntu?
<Alex-Zion> mhh, sicuro chenon ti dice Grub ?
<gigi_> ora sto usando ubuntu 10.10
<gigi_> con xchaat
<gigi_> non ricordo bene
<Alex-Zion> e poi dimmi , come hai la configurazione dei tuoi dischi !?!
<gigi_> praticamente sono una confusione totale
<gigi_> ho un disco con kubuntu 8.04
<Alex-Zion> voglio dire , quanti sistemi hai installati !?!
<gigi_> e due con ubuntu 10.10
<gigi_> e uno con xp
<gigi_> insomma un casino totale
<gigi_> mi piace sperimentare
<Alex-Zion> comedue con ubuntu 10.10 ?
<gigi_> e creo poi casini
<Alex-Zion> non te ne bastava uno !?! :D
<gigi_> no
<gigi_> mi piace sperimentare e
<gigi_> poi mi creo casini io stesso
<Alex-Zion> ok ok ...
<gigi_> comunque la cosa strana
<Alex-Zion> ora sei su ubuntu 10.10 , giusto ?
<gigi_> che nella shell di avvio di ubuntu 10.10
<gigi_> posso scegliere anche la partenza di kubuntu 8.04
<gigi_> e va a buon fine
<Alex-Zion> cosaintendi per shell di avvio !?!
<gigi_> se faccio partire invece l'altro disco dove è presente uubntu 8.004 realmente non va
<gigi_> lilo
<gigi_> peso
<gigi_> penso
<gigi_> il boot di avvio
<Alex-Zion> ovviamente non va ...., e comunque non dovrebbe essere lilo , ma grub2
<Alex-Zion> si il bootloader ....
<gigi_> si forse grub2
<gigi_> da uubntu 10.10tutto ok
<gigi_> se faccio partire kubuntu
<gigi_> direttamente non va
<Alex-Zion> e dove sta il problema scusa !?! lascia come disco partente quello di ubuntu e scegli all'avvio con cosa partire
<gigi_> capisco pero pensavo che ci fosse qualche modo di ripristinare il tutto
<gigi_> da shell
<Alex-Zion> beh c'è , ma è semplicemente assurdo pensare di gestire la cosa con un boot loader per ogni disco .....
<Alex-Zion> scomodissimo , e controproducente
<Alex-Zion> non ne vedo nessuna ragione.....
<gigi_> bhe entravo nel bios e decidevvo quale disco far partire
<Alex-Zion> ahh comodissimo .. :D
<gigi_> considera che ho un pc abbastanza vecchio che sprenmo all'osso
<gigi_> e poi uso gli estrattori hd
<gigi_> bhe mi piace complicarmi la vita
<gigi_> tu preferisci usare kubuntu?
<gigi_> quale versione hai?
<Alex-Zion> si lo preferisco di gran lunga
<Alex-Zion> la 10.10
<gigi_> perche?
<gigi_> non l'ho vista
<gigi_> ma quella che ho visto dopo la 8.04
<Alex-Zion> comunque se vuoi complicarti la vita fai partire kubuntu 8.04 e poi fai un recupero del boot loader da li ..
<gigi_>  penso la 9 è stat deludente
<gigi_> almeno io cosi l'ho tyrovata
<gigi_> come faccio il recupero del bootloader?
<gigi_> puoi spiegarmelo in parolle semplici?
<Alex-Zion> beh kde 4 è stato riscritto da 0 ed è per questo che nelle prime release soffriva di instabilità ....
<gigi_> infatti avevo il mio pc che andava in frezze
<gigi_> dovevo riavviarlo ogni pco
<Alex-Zion> sai , sulla 8.04  credo ci siaancorail grub enon il grub 2 , eal momento non ricordo proprio come funzionava ...,ma troverai un mare di documentazione in merito ...
<gigi_> forse colpa mia  di una mia configurazionbe sbagliata o forse anche della scheda video vecchiotta
<Alex-Zion> beh si, di certo hardware vecchiotto non aiuta ,macomunque io lo uso su un notebook che ha 5 anni e devo dire che va da dio ....
<gigi_> sicuramente sono grandi sia ubuntu che kubuntu
<gigi_> ormai ho abbandonato windows
<gigi_> lo uso rarramente.
<gigi_> bhe il mio pc è un assemblato di fortuna
<gigi_> asrock
<Alex-Zion> io l'ho proprio tolto di mezzo dai miei pc , e lo uso solo in ufficio , perche non ne possiamo fare a meno , visto che adobe non sviluppa per linux .. :(
<gigi_> con amd 1500mhz
<gigi_>  e 1.5gb di ram
<gigi_> cosa no sviluppa adobe?
<Alex-Zion> gigi_:  comunque questo è un canale di solo supporto , per chiacchierare ,meglio che entri nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigi_> si
<Alex-Zion> beh non sviluppa le sue applicazioni per linux ...
<gigi_> ok
<Alex-Zion> e io le uso per lavorare
<gigi_> è possibile caricare  anhe uubntu su un hd esterno connesso ad un portatile
<gigi_> insomma senza intaccare il sistema operativo del mio portatile'
<Alex-Zion> cosa intendi per caricare ?! installare !?! si , si può ....
<gigi_> visto che il porttatile è un aspire one quindi con carartteristiche piu potenti?
<gigi_> si installare
<Alex-Zion> volendo puoi addirittura usarlo da una pennetta con un alive ...
<gigi_> cioe?
<Alex-Zion> cioè scarichi il file immagine  .iso e con un programmino lo metti in una pennetta USB
<gigi_> e poi
<Alex-Zion> all'avvio parti con la pennetta e hai il tuo sistema perfettamente funzionante su di un pendrive USB
<gigi_> non intacco mica il mio windows su portatile
<gigi_> non vorrei fare lo stesso danno con kubuuntu
<Alex-Zion> no tranquillo , ma se anche lo facesse, sai che perdita ..:D
<gigi_> che ti ho descritto prima
<gigi_> lo so
<gigi_> ma il portatile è di  mia moglie
<gigi_> ahahah
<Alex-Zion> allora attenzione,non vorrei farti divorziare per una sciocchezza simile ... :D
<gigi_> bhe allora ci provo subito
<Alex-Zion> gigi_: io scappo a nanna ....
<Alex-Zion> in bocca al lupo ....
<gigi_> ok grazie per i consigli
<Alex-Zion> di niente
<gigi_> buonanotte a te e atutti gli altri
<gigi_> vado a nanna anche io
<gigi_> ciao!!!!
<Sollecito> qualcuno mi sa indicare 1 sw x ubuntu 10.10 ke apra files.pub (publisher)
<yvesBsAs> Sollecito, se non erro, mi pare che non esista nulla
<Sollecito> yvesBsAs: ok come temevo vbb strano ke nessuno abbia pensato a creare 1 'publisher' open source
<yvesBsAs> forse non son riusciti, il codice è chiuso e con i soliti brevetti
<yvesBsAs> Sollecito, se non è un documento riservato/importante ci son convertitori online che lo trasformano in PDF
<yvesBsAs> cerca in www.google.it/linux con le parole publisher files on linux
<Sollecito> ok grz
<Sollecito> magari si trova anke su ubuntu sw center
<yvesBsAs> Sollecito, no, sono siti che lo convertono, accedi da browser web
<Sollecito> nn lo conoscevo googlelinux grxz
<Sollecito> grz
<yvesBsAs> Sollecito, quando fai ricerche mirate per linux usa lui, eludi risultati inutili
<Sollecito> kissà se esiste google ubuntu ;)
<attempt> metti ubuntu come primo termine di ricerca e il resto dopo.
<Sollecito> ok
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-09
<alessandro_> vabbe sarò destinato a prendere un server
<alessandro_> e buttarci dentro tutto
<alessandro_> solo che se potevo crearlo io erano soldini risparmiati
<alessandro_> dovrò comprare un server hosting
<Davide_G> cmq si puo fare
<Davide_G> senza che compri il server
<Davide_G> io in locale faccio cosi
<alessandro_> e ma da remoto
<alessandro_> ?
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  ci vediamo domani sera in caso
<Davide_G> ok alessandro_ notte
<Tune> notte a tutti
<Tune> se c'è qualcuno avrei una domanda rapida
<Tune> devo formattare un hd per ubuntu studio
<Tune> è indifferente quale file system seleziono o ce n'è uno particolare?
<Tune> intendo ext1, ext2, ext3
<Tune> va bene uno qualsiasi o ce ne vuole uno in particolare?
<fleurtherock> se scaricassi la versione di gnome la 2.32ù
<fleurtherock> riesco ad insallarlo?
<skricciolo1981> prova
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buona giornata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rozzilla> giorno
<rozzilla> non riesco a collegarmi a msn nè con emesene, nè con kmess
<rozzilla> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> ms avrà cambiato ancora i protocolli
<rozzilla> jester-, ah capito..
<rozzilla> non posso fare nulla quindi? se non collegarmi online?
<jester-> rozzilla: se li hanno cambiati no, magari potrebbe anche essere un temporaneo problemi dei server
<rozzilla> jester-, ah ok
<josef85> ciao
<josef85> ho ubuntu 11.10: esiste un programma di recupero per file eliminati ?
<jester-> josef85: photorec
<josef85> è in ubuntu center ??
<josef85> lo trovo!!
<jester-> josef85: fa parte del pacchetto testdisk ed è per terminale
<josef85> jester-,  scusa ma non lo trovo
<jester-> josef85: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<josef85> grazie 1000
<josef85> jester-,  ho installato xchat, per avere la correzione grammaticale in italiano sai come si fa ??
<jester-> installa aspell-it
<josef85> ciao
<josef85> jester-,  grazie correzione grammaticale in italiano OK
<josef85> jester-,  installato testdisk, ma non lo trovo in applicazioni-accessori o altro o strumento di sistema
<jester-> josef85: è da terminale
<jester-> josef85: lancia sudo photorec
<Sonic86> salve qualcuno sa dirmi come mai quando vado a loggarmi su mysql mi da questo errore mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Sonic86> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Sonic86> grazie
<OverMe> è senza password
<jester-> Sonic86: non mi intendo di mysql ma dal messaggio sembra che stai accedendo come root
<OverMe> ?
<Sonic86> ma non mi crea
<Sonic86> nemmeno l'utente
<OverMe> con cosa e come stai cercando di connetterti?
<Sonic86> dal terminale
<Sonic86> non mi collega dal client invece si
<Sonic86> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sonic86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798099/
<Sonic86> OverMe, hai letto?
<filo1234> Sonic86: hai cancellato la password di root, o non l'hai settata in fase di installazione
<Sonic86> e come faccio a settare la passwd di root?
<OverMe> non gliela sta dandop da comando
<OverMe> mysqladmin -u user -p comando
<Sonic86> -p comando cosa devo mettere?
<OverMe> il comando che vuoi fargli fare a mysqladmin
<OverMe> -p vuol dire "chiedimi la password"
<lenvlad> salve a tutti/e, a chi posso chiedere una mano per risolvere bootmgr mancante? (magari in privato per non intasare la chat pubblica, così spiego meglio)
<K99Brain> lenvlad, basta che segui qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Sonic86> OverMe, ah ok
<Sonic86> ora funziona
<Sonic86> però se voglio aggiungere un utente? come devo fare?
<lenvlad> K99Brain:  eh, si, ma ho fatto varie prove da tre giorni, me lo porta sia se installo solo linux, sia se installo solo win7, sia se installo prima uno e poi l'altro (e viceversa), sia adesso che il disco è compleatamente vuoto. ho provato a ripristinare il grub da live quando c'era xubuntu installato (ieri), ma non mi andava oltre l'installazione del grub (perchè l'ho dovuto installare)
<jester-> lenvlad: mi sa che manca mbr
<jester-> lenvlad: è un disco mac?
<lenvlad> no, pc jester-
<OverMe> Sonic86, devi farlo da mysql non mysqladmin. mysql -u root -p                poi da shell interattiva dai i comandi per creare il nuovo utente (guarda la guida di mysql lo spiega bene)
<jester-> lenvlad: è installato nel pc o esterno
<Sonic86> OverMe, si ho trovato la guida thanks =)
<lenvlad> nel pc jester-
<Sonic86> però ora ho un'altro problema vorrei farlo raggiungere dagli utenti esterni... non solo dal local hosty
<jester-> lenvlad: adesso sei con linux?
<lenvlad> jester-:  adesso sono con un altro pc, portatile, sul fisso (quello da risolvere) ho tolto tutto dal disco, è pulito, e continua a portare bootmgr mancante
<jester-> lenvlad: è l'unico disco nel pc?
<jester-> lenvlad: se non hai niente su disco e avvii da quello è logico che non trovi nessun boot
<lenvlad> no jester-, ne ho due, uno è questo formattato, prima diviso in partizione win, partizione ubuntu, partizione dati; adesso riformattato per togliere la partizione dati e mettere solo i due s.o. L'altro disco è esclusivamente dati
<jester-> non ha niente il disco, è solo senza niente da avviare
<lenvlad> si, l'ho immaginato :) ma lo fa anche se installo per esempio solo win7
<lenvlad> o solo xubuntu
<lenvlad> non mi è mai capitato prima, anche quando ho fatto il dual boot altre volte, al massimo dovevo solo ripristinare il grub, e poi era tutto a posto
<jester-> lenvlad: devi andare nel bios e settare il boot dal primo hd
<lenvlad> già fatto
<OverMe> Sonic86, devi editare /etc/mysql/my.cnf e cambiare bind-address in 0.0.0.0
<OverMe> Sonic86, poi ovviamente devi dare i privilegi giusti all'user e host
<jester-> lenvlad: sul primo hai una distro ubuntu?
<lenvlad> l'unico modo con cui mi entrava nei s.o. era quando invece di entrare nel setup bios, entravo nel menu di boot, e selezionavo il disco, ma sennò nulla, mi fermava al bootmgr mancante
<lenvlad> che è la distro?
<jester-> lenvlad: significa che nel bios avevi settato il disco sbagliato
<Sonic86> io avevo messo 192.168.0.1 OverMe
<filo1234> lenvlad: appunto sta facendo il boot da altra periferica...rete, usb, cd, floppy...tutto tranne l'hd
<jester-> lenvlad: distro=distribuzione
<jester-> lenvlad: se da menu popup funza sbagli hd di boot nel bios
<lenvlad> nel bios è impostato 'first boot device: hard disk', 'second boot device: cdrom' jester- filo1234
<jester-> lenvlad: da menu va o no
<lenvlad> si
<lenvlad> mi è entrato in xubuntu
<jester-> lenvlad: quindi è evidente che al boot non parte hd giusto
<lenvlad> jester-: un secondo che ho un dubbio
<lenvlad> sto controllando
<lenvlad> ok jester-, scusa, stavo verificando le partizioni dal live, c'è solo xubuntu installato in una partizione, il resto è vuoto.
<lenvlad> e come potei risolvere e far partire l'hd giusto?
<jester-> lenvlad: centrano una sega le partizioni, ti parte il disco sbagliato visto che se lo scegli dal menu di boot parte il sistema
<lenvlad> jester-:  eh ok, e come si risolve la cosa? :)
<glpiana> ola
<asrockubuntu> ciao a tutti, mi aiutereste a rimuovere xbmc da ubuntu 11.10 perche' ho fatto dei paciocchi?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, installato come?
<asrockubuntu> dai repo
<asrockubuntu> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<asrockubuntu> glpiana: ho trovato una versione migliore, questa si impianta
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, repo esterno, non c'è supporto qui, ma per toglierlo basta che vai su software center. poi dalle impostazioni dei repository elimini anche il repository
<asrockubuntu> glpiana: davvero c'e'? e le impostazioni del repository dove le trovo?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, nei menu di software center
<asrockubuntu> glpiana: ok provo
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, sotto il menu "modifica"
<asrockubuntu> glpiana : strano non mi esce
<asrockubuntu> glpiana: ora si ma non riesco a toglierlo
<asrockubuntu> glpiana: lo visualizza solo su history
<asrockubuntu> http://imagebin.org/192641
<asrockubuntu> glpiana : conviene forse reinstallarlo sopra?
<j__> ciao a tutti sono j e ho appena installato ubuntu
<j__> il mio pc è un fujitsu siemens amilo pro v8010, abbastanza scarso sotto winxp, per cui voglio provare con ubuntu per velocizzarlo un po'
<j__> appena installato devo tristemente constatare che non riesco a connettermi in wireless, perché il menu in alto a destra dice che manca il firmware
<j__> mi potreste consigliare cosa fare per farlo funzionare? grazie
<filo1234> j__: intanto potresti collegarti con il cavo, andare in gestore hardware driver e vedere se ti propone i driver per la scheda
<j__> fatto ma dice che non ci sono software proprietari sul sistema o roba del genere
<filo1234> j__: apri un terminale e digita lspci -vvnn | grep -i network
<filo1234> j__: apri un terminale e digita lspci -vvnn | grep -i wireless
<j__> ok e che succederà? (adesso sono fuori casa e non posso eseguire immediatamente...)
<filo1234> j__: be era per vedere il modello della scheda
<filo1234> se non sei al pc in questione è inutile lavorare su supposizioni
<j__> ok capisco, speravo di trovare una soluzione pronta tipo un posto dove trovare questa "firmware". la scheda dovrebbe essere broadcom se non ricordo male
<filo1234> !broadcom | j__
<ubot-it> j__: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<j__> ecco, grazie - potrebbe fare al mio caso. stasera provo. grazie mille
<josef85> ciao
<josef85> jester-,
<Akenathon> saluti a tutti
<Andrea444R> Buongiorno a tutta la comunita' italiana di Ubuntu...
<josef85> jester-,  grazie ho recuperato il file che avevo eliminato; come faccio ora ad eliminare le 88 cartelle di recupero che lui ha salvato?
<Akenathon> buongiorno a te Andrea
<Akenathon> a c'è il grande jester-
<Andrea444R> E' la prima volta che accedo alla chat... sono molto interessato al progetto ubuntu e tutto quanto e' parte di open source... Nella fattispecie vorrei poterr
<josef85> alta marea oggi
<Andrea444R> ...usare un software ubuntu (od altro consigliato) su un notebook sony vaio pcg z1rsp
<Andrea444R> cosa mi consigliate di fare? e' fattibile?
<Akenathon> per me si
<Akenathon> pensa che al mio studio uso solo ubuntu
<Andrea444R> io voglio poter metterlo su questo pc cosi' da imparare ad usarlo bene per poi soppiantar
<Andrea444R> oops
<Andrea444R> per poi soppiantare altro software pure sul mio pc desktop
<Andrea444R> quale versione di ubuntu e' consigliato per questo notebook?
<OverMe> Andrea444R, quanta ram ha?
<Andrea444R> allora ne ha 512mb
<Akenathon> io per iniziare ti consiglio la 10.04 lts a 32 bit
<Akenathon> uhm pochina
<Andrea444R> :-(
<Akenathon> proverei xubuntu
<Akenathon> o kubuntu
<Akenathon> over che ne pensi?
<OverMe> direi xubuntu 11.10
<Akenathon> ecco
<Akenathon> è anche bello graficamente :D
<Andrea444R> sono nelle vostre mani... sono novizio se si e' capito!!! quindi xubuntu 11.10
<Andrea444R> da scaricare su cd?
<Akenathon> però andrea io farei una cosa
<Akenathon> proverei
<Andrea444R> dimmi
<Akenathon> ad usare wubi
<OverMe> mmmm
<OverMe> meglio di no
<Akenathon> è un programma che fa istallare ubuntu da dentro windows
<Akenathon> tu dici no over?
<Akenathon> giusto per fare pratica
<OverMe> se salta per qualche motivo la partizione di windows non sia avvia più nulla da nessuna parte
<Andrea444R> io vorrei proprio toglierlo da sto portatile windows
<Akenathon> infatti
<OverMe> Akenathon, scarichi l'iso dal sito, masterizzi e provi la live, se ti piace e funziona, installi
<Akenathon> giusto
<Andrea444R> allora
<Andrea444R> scarico l'iso
<Andrea444R> masterizzo
<Andrea444R> su cd
<Akenathon> andrea la soluzione di over è quella definitiva
<Andrea444R> e faccio partire da bios?
<OverMe> si
<Akenathon> per masterizzare usa infrarecorder
<Akenathon> è free
<Andrea444R> particolari raccomandazioni durante l'installazione?
<Akenathon> in effetti io uso in modalità live caelinux...e va bene
<Guest88219> salve, ho un problema con l'hard disk, spero possiate aiutarmi
<Akenathon> ma io metterei il notebook connesso al internet col cavo lan
<Akenathon> dicci guest
<Andrea444R> particolari raccomandazioni durante l'installazione?
<Guest88219> quando avvio ubuntu l'hard disk emette dei cicalini e l'avvio è rallentato. succede solo con ubuntu, non con windows
<Akenathon> nessuna ha dentro tutto quanto serve...anche eventuali driver per webcam
<Akenathon> guest hai una doppia partizione?
<Guest88219> si
<Akenathon> uhm inizia a fare un back up dei dati
<Akenathon> e dedica ad ubuntu un hard disk aggiuntivo
<Andrea444R> quindi per farla breve... metto cd e faa tutto lui?portate pazienza ma sara' la prima volta per me...
<Akenathon> l'hard disk è sata?
<Akenathon> sisi andrea figurati no problem
<Akenathon> vi lascio b pranzo a tutti ciao Over
<Guest88219> no non è stata è pata
<Akenathon> ciao andrea e guest
<Guest88219> sata
<Akenathon> ah capito
<Akenathon> mettici solo linux
<Andrea444R> un ultima domanda... poi parto all'attacco con xubuntu... eventuali internet key e/o modem adsl usb sono riconoscibili da xubuntu?
<Guest88219> premetto che ho seguito delle guide che mi hanno fatto modificare il valore della gestione energetica ma non ho risolto
<Guest88219> c'è qualcun altro che mi può aiutare?
<joshuak> salve a tutti, ma per istallare una nuova versione di un programma è necessario disintallare la vecchia?
<Holden> joshuak, che programma?
<joshuak> qoobar è un tag editor
<joshuak> dunque è possibile?
<joshuak> in realtà vorrei istallare la nuova versione di questo programma perchè ad oggi nn scrive i file wav e spero che la nuova versione abbia risolto questo bug
<Holden> joshuak, di solito il nuovo pacchetto sostituisce il vecchio
<Holden> a meno di casi particolari (tipo lo compili tu)
<Holden> joshuak, quel programma è presente nei repo o in qualche ppa?
<joshuak> mi pare sia presente nel software center ma la nuova versione è un pacchetto deb scaricato dal sito. Non ci sono ppa che io sappia
<joshuak> perciò dici che se faccio doppi click sul deb la nuova istallazione si sovrascrive su quella vecchia
<joshuak> ?
<Holden> penso di si
<Holden> se non ti va bene puoi sempre rimuoverla e tornare a quella dei repo
<joshuak> ma più in generale questa procedura è corretta o come in win è necessario sempre disinstallare?
<Holden> no si può fare direttamente, se il pacchetto è fatto come si deve lui aggiorna
<joshuak> ok Holden, Grazie!
<niagara79> buonasera
<nippon> salve a tutti
<nippon> come va?
<niagara79> ho un unico sistema operativo (ubuntu). che tasto devo premere x entrare in grub all'avvio del pc poikè voglio togliere il quiet spalsh direttamente da grub?
<Holden> tieni premuto shift all'avvio niagara79
<Holden> poi segui le istruzioni
<jester-> niagara79: shift ma sei in ubuntu?
<nippon> potreste aiutarmi? ho installato il programma UFRaw con il comando "sudo apt-get install ufraw" per vedere le foto fatte con la camera Canon EOS 550D in formato .CR2, ma purtroppo non riesco a visualizzarle
<nippon> c'è qualcosa che manca?
<Holden> nippon, ciao, tempo fa ho provato quel programma e andava... che versione di ubuntu hai?
<nippon> ciao Holden, come stai?
<nippon> da tempo che non ci si sente
<nippon> :-)
<Holden> nippon, tutto ok grazie, che si dice li in japan? :D
<nippon> purtroppo sono ritornato sabato 6
<nippon> volevo stare lì :-)
<Holden> capisco...
<nippon> sicuramente ci sarà il tempo per ritornarci
<nippon> ho comprato una canon 550D
<nippon> in giappone e ho fatto circa 200 foto, addesso vorrei vederle su ubuntu
<Holden> nippon, dovrebbero andare senza problemi...
<nippon> forse ho capito quale è il problema
<nippon> se ci clicco con il tasto sx la foto non si vede
<nippon> ma se clicco con il tast dx e faccio apri con UFRaw la foto si apre
<skricciolo1981> :-Dsera a tutti
<nippon> quindi ne apre solo una
<nippon> non è possibile scorrerere tutte le immagini?
<Holden> nippon, certo. ufraw funziona da riga di comando e ti permette di convertirle in jpeg per esempio o in un formato non compresso. in quel modo fai solo l'anteprima
<nippon> quindii devo prima convertirle in jpeg?
<nippon> non è possibile vederle in formato CR2 scorrendo e senza modificare? c'è qualche altro programma?
<Holden> nippon, forse gimp. ma secondo me la cosa più semplice è lanciare un semplice comando che le converte tutte in jpeg
<Holden> e conservi le raw per l'archiviazione
<Holden> dopo tutto quelle raw sono a max qualità
<nippon> quale è il comando per convertirle tutte in jpeg?
<nippon> come si fa?
<Holden> nippon, prima di tutto ne hai una copia di sicurezza se facciamo danni?
<nippon> si, quelle della sd
<Holden> ok, allora dimmi il nome di una di quelle immagini raw
<nippon> IMG_0554.JPG
<Holden> hmm... hanno estensione JPG? non erano cr2?
<nippon> scusa
<nippon> IMG_0481.CR2
<Holden> nippon, apri un terminale e vai in quella cartella
<nippon> si, poi
<Holden> nippon, lancia:  for img in *.CR2; do ufraw-batch --out-type=jpeg $img; done
<nippon> ok
<nippon> devo fare solo questo comando?
<Holden> nippon, si, ha eseguito?
<Holden> penso che ci impiegherà un bel pò se le foto sono tante
<jester-> fa vedere qualche foto del giupunn
<Holden> nippon, però a me le .CR2 eog me le apre...
<nippon> scusa, adesso devo andare se per te non ci sono problemi ti chiedo se possiamo farlo la prossima volta
<nippon> grazie
<Holden> ok nippon
<samba_> Ciao, ho due monitor, al mattino attacco il cavo VGA e parte solo il monitor esterno. Come faccio da CLI a switchare di monitor ? (ho i driver NVIDIA)
<jester-> samba_: installato il driver consigliato nvidia?
<samba_> yes
<samba_> quello dall'interfaccia di jockey-gtk ?
<nippon> grazie, a dopo
<jester-> samba_: usa sudo nvidia-seetings, lo configuri coi due monitor attivi e poi fai scrivere xorg.conf
<samba_> nvidia-seetings ok, ma via CLI ?
<jester-> samba_: cli che è
<samba_> command line interface
<jester-> nvidia-settings con una e sola
<samba_> terminale
<jester-> samba_: sudo nvidia-settings secondo te sudo dove si da
<samba_> capisco il tuo suggerimento, ma la mia domanda e diversa
<samba_> io vorrei farlo via terminale
<samba_> non via grafica
<jester-> samba_: si nel terminale o via cli se te la vuoi tirare
<samba_> se lancio sudo nvidia-seetings mi parte un interfaccia grafica
<jester-> samba_: quindi?
<samba_> io vorrei fare quello che faccio da interfaccia grafica via terminale
<jester-> samba_: e dove sta il problema
<samba_> il problema sta nel sapere quali parametri utilizzare per dirgli di cambiare monitor
<samba_> tu per caso sai quali sono i parametri?
<jester-> il settings ti a in grafica in un mezzo minuto quello che faresti in un apio d'ore scrivendoti xorg.conf a mano
<jester-> e scrive pure il conf
<jester-> samba_: il dual va configurato, twin o separato
<jester-> e quale dei due è il primario e se il secondario sta a destra o a sinistra
<samba_> 2 monitor in twin mode, 1 disattivato 1 attivato
<samba_> cerco un  comando che converta i monitor: ne attiva uno e disattiva l'altro.
<samba_> immagino che ci vogliano 2 conf xorg.conf
<samba_> da caricare al volo
<samba_> adesso provo
<jester-> se i monitor sono uguali funza il twin se non va solo in separato, in separato carichi diverse app rispetto al primo
<jester-> samba_: 2 conf?
<jester-> quando il secondo non ti serve lo spegni con il suo interruttore
<niagara79> ciao a tutti
<niagara79> sono sul grub cosa devo modificare nei comandi prima dell'avvio x togliere il quiet splash?
<niagara79> grazie
<mapreri> se sei sul menu devi posizionarti sulla voce da avviare a premere "e", poi modificare le voci come preferisci, però funziona solo per quell'avvio, per renderlo definitivo devi modificare /etc/default/grub
<niagara79> ok e dove devo scriverlo "/etc/default/grub"?
<mapreri> come dove? è un file di testo....
<jester-> niagara79: pigi e, vai sulla riga con quiet splash e lo seghi, F10 per boot
<niagara79> sorry non avevo letto bene
<niagara79> :-P
<mapreri> jester-, è ctrl+x per boot
<jester->  mapreri pure F10
<mapreri> jester-, dai? non lo sapevo :) grazie
<oscar80> sera
<oscar80> ho aggiornato ubuntu 11.10; appare la seguente scritta:   Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found   possibile toglierla ??
<blackthunder> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10: al primo avvio dopo l'installazione mi rimane lo schermo nero; ho già provato un pò di soluzioni trovate quà e la per internet e qualche altra che mi è stata suggerita qui ma non sono riuscito a risolvere; al momento l'unico modo che ho per accedere al sistema e fare qualche eventuale modifica è il chroot da live-cd.
<blackthunder> la mia configurazione: Acer_Aspire-5920G@nvidiaGeForce-8600MGT
<blackthunder> sda5 / 10GB
<blackthunder> sda6 /home 300GB
<blackthunder> sda7 swap 512MB
<FloodBotIt1> blackthunder: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<blackthunder> scusate, non mi ricordavo il link per fare il paste
<bobbybong> blackthunder, hai provato a passare nomodeset come opzione di grub al boot?
<mapreri> oscar80, vai in sorgenti software e togli la spunta alla voce di firefox-stable (quella dei sorgenti) nella tab "Software di Terze parti"
<oscar80> ok
<blackthunder> si... ho provato (quiet splash nomodeset) | (quiet nomodeset) | (nomodeset) | (acpi=off) | (xforcevesa)
<blackthunder> ho provato un pò tutte queste combinazioni
<bobbybong> blackthunder, hai detto che ci entri in chroot e che fai? se nessuna di quelle opzioni funziona
<blackthunder> in chroot ci entro dal teminale della live cd... una volta dentro non sò esattamente cosa fare... a parte.. rimuovere i driver nvidia-common && nvidia 173 per poi installare nvidia-current
<jester-> blackthunder: modalità ripristino al menu non hai la voce: grafica sicura o failsafe che sia
<jester-> ?
<blackthunder> asp che vedo.. cmq la modalità ripristino mi si blocca sulla riga: "[0.214132] PCI 0000:00:1F.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0068 (mask 0007)"
<oscar80> mapreri,  ok
<mapreri> oscar80, funziona? hai ottenuto quello che volevi?
<oscar80> mapreri,  ora appare anche questo:   Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mapreri> fai la stessa cosa anche per i pacchetti
<blackthunder> allora, questo è il grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798360/
<oscar80> come
<blackthunder> as che recupero il cnf
<blackthunder> cfg
<mapreri> oscar80, hai tolto una riga che iniziava con deb-src, giusto?
<oscar80> asp.
<mapreri> oscar80, ora devi togliere una riga identica che però inizia con "deb"?
<blackthunder> questo è il grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/798372/
<oscar80> mapreri,  ni sa di aver sbagliato
<mapreri> oscar80, ??, allora passiamo a cose più dirette (al terminale, che è più faacile dar supporto..).... posta (usa pastebin) "cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* "
<bobbybong> blackthunder,  grub.cfg non è un file modificabile
<filo1234> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<filo1234> #
<filo1234> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<filo1234> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<oscar80> mapreri,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/798376/
<blackthunder> ok.. :p ..hai qualche idea su cosa potrei fare? ....se faccio apt-get --purge remove plymouth* incasino tutto??
<filo1234> blackthunder: non puoi rimuovere plymouth
<filo1234> blackthunder: lascia perdere, puoi solo disabilitarlo se vuoi
<blackthunder> e come si disabilità?
<filo1234> togli la voce splash da /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> puoi disinstallare i temi plymouth anche, ma toglierlo intermanet non si può ( purtroppo )
<blackthunder> ho già provato ma non mi risolve il problema.. il monitor rimane nero e non arriva alla schermata di login... o meglio, in realtà sembra arrivarci solo che non me lo fà vedere
<mapreri> oscar80, "sudo rm -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-oneiric.list" e vedi se ti dà errori al'update
<filo1234> blackthunder: si ma tu fai il login grafico?
<mapreri> blackthunder, se dai ctrl+F1 quando ti trovi in quella schermata nera vai in una console? da lì accedi?
<filo1234> ctrl +alt f1
<blackthunder> no.... dico che sembra caricarlo tutto perchè il led della wireless inizia a spippolare e l'hdd smette di lavorare ma io non vedo nulla a monitor
<blackthunder> no.. niente console
<filo1234> allora il problema è un altro
<mapreri> right filo1234 , soory
<blackthunder> l'unica console su cui posso lavorare è da live cd facendo il chroot
<filo1234> hai tolto anche la voce quiet?
<blackthunder> si
<mapreri> ma conn ctrl+alt+f1 resta sempre tutto nero?
<filo1234> allora hai probabilmente un problema di grafica
<blackthunder> yes
<filo1234> blackthunder: da recovery?
<blackthunder> ho rimosso nvidia-common e nvidia-173 per poi installare nvidia-current (che sarebber v.280.13) ma non funziona una pippa
<filo1234> con i 173 funzionava?
<filo1234> blackthunder: aggiungi nomodeset al posto di quiet splash e vediamo
<blackthunder> no, non funzionava.. i 173 sono quelli che si è installato con la prima installazione di linux
<filo1234> da recovery entri?
<oscar80> mapreri,  tutto ok  grazie
<blackthunder> no... recovery si ferma sulla riga: PCI 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0068 (mask 0007)
<blackthunder> e poi più nulla
<filo1234> scusa ma ha mai funzionato questo ubuntu?
<jester-> blackthunder: se in recovery non arrivi al menu il problema non è la grafica ma probabilmente installazione farlocca
<filo1234> blackthunder: hai segato qualcosa di troppo
<mapreri> oscar80, ottimo. se vuoi pui rimuovere un'altro file inutile: "rm -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-oneiric.list.save" che è un file di bakup che il sistema genera automaticamente
<oscar80> mapreri,    lo do nel terminale
<mapreri> ??? ovvio dove vuoi darlo???
<oscar80> mapreri,   digito  sudo rm -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-oneiric.list.save
<mapreri> si
<oscar80> mapreri,  rimosso
<mapreri> oscar80, great :D
<blackthunder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798386/
<oscar80> mapreri,   Comando "great" non trovato.
<blackthunder> si... sarà la 5v che formatto e reinstalla da capo... la 1°volta funzionava si e no... dopo aver installato nvidia-current... il pc funzionava come gli girava: 1 avvio su 20 veniva caricato il driver video correttamente (vedevo lo splash di plymouth e la grafica di gnome-shell era quella ottimale) tutte le altro volte mi dava errore mountall plymouth oppure si avviava senza farmi vedere lo splash e la grafica di gnome-shell era
<blackthunder> quella di base
<mapreri> oscar80, "great" è una comunissima parola inglese che significa "bello", "magnifico" :|
<filo1234> lol
<OverMe> ohccrishto
<jester-> mapreri: lol
<blackthunder> pensate che potrei avere fortuna se parto dall'installazione utilizzando il cd per l'installazione server?
<blackthunder> *avere più fortuna
<jester-> blackthunder: ma che nvidia monta so accero del menga
<blackthunder> :D GeForce 8600M GT sul sito nvidia c'è la ver 290.11 ho già provato ad installare anche quella ma nada
<blackthunder> ma da qualche parte esiste un elenco di hardware compatibile per ubuntu dove posso andare a vedere se la mia scheda video è supportata opp no?
<mat89> la M sta per mobile?
<blackthunder> si..
<mat89> io ho una 8600 GT e i driver vanno
<jester-> blackthunder: se hai pacioccato col .run della nvidia devi rimuovere che hai accavallato piu driver, questo è il problema
<blackthunder> se mi dici così mi viene da piangere.... ...durante l'installazione non faccio altro che dare avanti avanti e nient'altro (a parte la conf delle partizioni) non posso aver sbagliato qualcosa li... ma il primo avvio non parte
<jester-> blackthunder: la 8000 e rotti funza col driver da repo e forse meglio con l'open che carica il sistema al boot
<mat89> è comunque nella lista delle schede supportate
<blackthunder> ogni volta prma di installare il nuovo facevo il purge dei vecchi, update, clean, autoclean, autoremove, check e infine apt-get -f install + dpkg --configure -a
<blackthunder> poi passavo all'installazione del nuovo driver
<jester-> blackthunder: lo hai rimosso quello da .run?
<jester-> blackthunder: per il tuo pc dovrebbe andare l'open
<blackthunder> l'installazione del driver del sito nvidia risale a 2/3 formattazioni fà
<jester-> blackthunder: adesso hai installato il run o sono il ìnvidia da repo
<jester-> o solo*
<enzos> raga mi collego a internet tramite proxy, come risolvere il problema con thunderbird? in pratica ho sono andato su strumenti opzioni e rete e ho modificto proxy e porrta ma mi dice sempre connessione al server nome.cognome@studio.unibo.it non riuscita quando faccio scarica posta
<blackthunder> questo è quello che ho fatto sopo aver formattato l'ultima volta... i tentativi di nomodeset, acpi=off ecc li ho fatti in formattazioni precedenti prima di incasinare tutto e dover rifare da capo
<blackthunder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798405/
<jester-> blackthunder: torna in charoot, togli tutti i nvidia e canc ella xorg.conf
<blackthunder> scusami, cosa devo fare a xorg.conf??
<jester-> blackthunder: cancellarlo dopo aver rimosso i drivers
<jester-> o prima che le istess
<blackthunder> ma per farlo dovrei digitare apt-get purge xorg.conf?
<jester-> blackthunder: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  è un file
<oscar80> ciao
<oscar80> mapreri,  appare ancora questo errore :    W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<blackthunder> una volta rimosso, viene ricreato automaticamente con la successiva installazione dei driver nvidia??
<jester-> oscar80: hai una stringa doppia nel sources.list
<oscar80> jester-,   come toglierla ??
<jester-> blackthunder: e 4, al boot caricherà il nvidia francese open
<jester-> oscar80: lo apri e ci guardi dentro sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> oscar80: una la togli l'altra contenente "partners" la commenti che è pericoloso quel repo
<jester-> blackthunder: se coi nvida current & co ti is sminchia il sistema perché insiti a installarli quando l'open fa il suo dovere
<oscar80> ok grazie jester-
<oscar80> jester-,   questo dove lo trovo ??   Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<mapreri> oscar80, precisamente ce ne uno alla riga 51 e uno alla riga 58
<oscar80> ok
<mapreri> jester-, gli archivi canonical non ho mai sentito parlare di problemi per i loro software...
<mapreri> oscar80, quello è un problema che non dipende da te, riprova a ridare l'update
<jester-> mapreri: nei proposed c'è roba testing se non unstable
<mapreri> nei proposed, non nei partner...
<mapreri> e comunque c'è chi piace avere gli unstable (come me, ma concordo sul fatto di farli evitare a chi non li sà trattare)
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> ciao jester-
<alessandro_> percaso qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un supporto per creare una rete?
<mapreri> alessandro_, spara :)
<alessandro_> allora io vorrei creare dal mio pc un server
<alessandro_> per poi connettermi da qualsiasi altro pc
<alessandro_> e vedere i files della mia home è possibile farlo?
<mapreri> via cosa? ssh? vnc? ftp?
<alessandro_> quale è maglio?
<alessandro_> ciao BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> ciao alessandro_
<alessandro_> sono sempre bloccato
<BetaBrain> dove
<BetaBrain> nella metro
<BetaBrain> nel bus
<BetaBrain> nel traffico :D
<alessandro_> sono quello che voleva creare il server ti ricordi?
<BetaBrain> si si
<BetaBrain> riepilogami
<mapreri> alessandro_, devi connetterti anche da win o macos?
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, mi dici se hai configurato il modem
<alessandro_> BetaBrain,  allora io l'altra sera ho tentato di assegnare un ip statico
<BetaBrain> cioè il router
<BetaBrain> ok
<alessandro_> ma ho fatto delle procedure ma non è andato a buon fine
<alessandro_> sono andato su connesioni di rete
<alessandro_> ho creato una rete wifi
<BetaBrain> ok
<alessandro_> ho assegnati ipv4
<alessandro_> metodo manuale
<BetaBrain> ma non capisco
<BetaBrain> perché sta porcedura
<BetaBrain> dal router assegni ip statico
<BetaBrain> la wifi e altra cosa
<alessandro_> perchè me l'aveva detto un tipo
<BetaBrain> non ce bisogno di tutte ste menate
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, se il server funziona sul pc
<alessandro_> ok allora come potrei fare
<BetaBrain> funziona e basta
<BetaBrain> allora
<alessandro_> eravamo rimasti di mettere il router in remoto
<BetaBrain> no quello serviva se dovevo settarti il router dal remoto
<alessandro_> ma nelle schede del router non trovo la voce remote
<BetaBrain> che modello di router hai
<alessandro_> dlink
<alessandro_> dsl 2680
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> vedo un attimo
<alessandro_> ok resto in attesa delle tue informazioni
<nippon> come si fa a digitare questo simbolo $ con  la tastiera? grazie
<BetaBrain> nippon, shift+4
<nippon> grazie
<alessandro_> BetaBrain,  io ho trovato questa guida http://www.dlink-forum.info/showthread.php?tid=391
<alessandro_> nelle figure nella parte finale
<alessandro_> c'è il punto 2 gestione remota
<alessandro_> ho guardato quelle figure ed ho esattamente quel settaggio
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, http://192.168.1.1/scsrvcntr.html
<BetaBrain> apri questa pagina
<alessandro_> fatto
<BetaBrain> che dice
<BetaBrain> li ce la gestione remota
<alessandro_> mi apre la scheda
<alessandro_> remote management
<BetaBrain> bene
<BetaBrain> passiamo in pvt
<Davide_G> Ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> alessandro_,
<skricciolo1981> sera ragazzi ce qualcuno che usa wan?
<skricciolo1981> cioe awn,scusate
<nicola2503> buonasera ragazzi
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<skricciolo1981> sera niko
<nicola2503> come va?
<nicola2503> sto avendo problemi nell'installazione di ubuntu
<nicola2503> volevo chiedere un vostro supporto
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicola2503> va benissimo
<nicola2503> allora, ho un pentium 4,  1,9 Ghz 1 giga di ram scheda video ati radeon 9200, ho scaricato l'ultima distribuzione di ubuntu, eseguo il boot da cd, per ogni opzione, sia per il live, che per l'installazione, mi appare una schermata nera, come se il pc fosse completamente spento! cosa faccio?
<bobbybong> nicola2503, quando parte la live dopo di che hai scelto la lingua premi F6 e scegli nomodeset come opzione e avvia e vedi se parte
<nicola2503> già provato.. neanche funziona :(
<bobbybong> allara scarica un altra distro
<nicola2503> ho provato anche con fedora e kubuntu
<nicola2503> sempre lo stesso problema!
<bobbybong> prova a scaricare la 10.04 che è meno schizzinosa o qualcosa di leggero che gira su cose non proprio moderne
<nicola2503> provato anche questo. :( getto la spugna?
<nicola2503> come devo fare?
<filo1234> nicola2503: ma si spegne il pc?
<nicola2503> il pc rimane acceso, ma è come se fosse spento
<nicola2503> addirittura lampeggia il led del monitor
<nicola2503> come se non ci fosse segnale da parte del pc
<filo1234> nicola2503: be io credo che allora tu abbia dei problemi con la ram
<filo1234> o di surriscaldamento della cpu
<nicola2503> mmm dici? e cosa dovrei fare?
<filo1234> nicola2503: be intanto un test della ram, nel caso provare a cambiarla e sicuramente una bella pulizia interna
<nicola2503> non c'azzecca niente questo test con il test della memoria che mi propone all'avvio dell'installazione?
<filo1234> si quello
<filo1234> ma devi farlo durare un bel po'
<nicola2503> ho fatto anche quello, ma succede sempre la stessa cosa
<nicola2503> sempre schermata nera!
<c-ruz> sera a tutti
<c-ruz> ho installato i driver nvidia propetari ma ho bisogno di fare delle modifiche video ma nn trovo xorg.conf ma dovè?
<Aizram> preposizione articolata ... o articolo partitivo
<OverMe> ?
<nicola2503> ragazzi stavo ancora aspettando una risposta
<c-ruz> articolo partitivo
<drox> qui su ubyuntu posso chiedere aiuto per kubuntu?
<mapreri> drox, sì, si fornisce supporto (ufficialmente) per tutte le derivare ufficiali
<drox> ho trovato, penso, l'inghippo per l'audio che non mi va in internet... dovrei disinstalalre il pacchetto ligstreamer0.10-pulseaudio ma senza disinstallare  le sue dipendenza è fattibile?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo1981> scusate qual è il comando da terminale per far partire un fil .run?
<drox> o per il file libpulse0
<c-ruz> ./Nome.run
<skricciolo1981> provato dice comando non trovato
<c-ruz> il nome è giusto?
<drox> è normale avere su una versina a 64bit installato anche il pacchetto libpulse0 per il 32bit?
<skricciolo1981> penso di si lo copiato tale e quale
<nicola2503> ragazzi il mio problema può essere dovuto alla scheda video ati??
<drox> skricciolo1981: come si chiamo il file .run che vuoi aprire?
<c-ruz> skricciolo1981, ma che stai installando?
<drox> partire*
<skricciolo1981> PokerTH-0.9-linux-installer.run
<skricciolo1981> stranamente non se aggiornato
<skricciolo1981> lo sto facendo manualmente dal sito
<drox> allora scrivi nel terminale ./PokerTH-0.9-linux-installer.run magari con un sudo davanti.. skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<skricciolo1981> non va
<drox> o seno in via grafica apri la cartella dove lo hai scaricato
<skricciolo1981> in scrivania
<drox> tasto dx e sbaffa su rendo eseguibile
<drox> poi doppio click e se ti chiede qualcosa esgui nel terminale
<skricciolo1981> non ce "rendi eseguibile"
<c-ruz> sudo chmod +x PokerTH-0.9-linux-installer.run
<drox> grazie c-ruz
<c-ruz> :)
<nicola2503> ragazzi, ho fatto una domanda
<nicola2503> :(
<skricciolo1981> fatto non accade nulla
<nicola2503> ho letto su alcuni siti, che le schede video ati creano problemi nell'installazione, credo sia anche il mio caso, che faccio???
<skricciolo1981> mi ripoprta in scrivania
<c-ruz> nicola2503, che problema hai?
<nicola2503> ah finalmente
<nicola2503> allora
<drox> io ho unproblema con il mio audio su kubuntu, jo ho una scheda adio creative soundblaster x-fi etreme audio,  appena installato kubuntu non riuscivo a sentire l'audio andava a singhizzo allora ho provato a disinstalalre pulseaudio  e infatti era quello che dava fastidio, però adesso mi sono accorto che l'audio da internet nel senso quello dei filmati da youtube ecc.. non va. Io penso sia colpa di qualche pacchetto di pulse che mi è rimasto voi avete
<drox> qualche idea?
<drox> skricciolo1981: adesso dai sudo ./nome del file.run
<nicola2503> c-ruz in pratica faccio partire l'installazione, va tutto bene, la completa, poi vado ad avviare, mi esce una schermata nera, come se il pc fosse spento completamente! la stessa cosa la fa se faccio partire il live
<nicola2503> sto impazzendo! >.<
<skricciolo1981> ok se installato
<skricciolo1981> ma non parte
<c-ruz> nn saarei nicola2503 mi spiace
<drox> neanche se vai nel menu e poi su giochi? skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> sull icona che ha creato ce un lucchetto e se provo a farlo andare mi dice   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Impossibile scaricare la lista server internet di PokerTH. Assicurati di essere connesso direttamente ad internet.
<skricciolo1981> se vado su giochi mi apre la vecchia versione che naturalmente non va piu e mi dice di scaricare questa
<drox> skricciolo1981:  è perchè si è installato come superutente...
<drox> skricciolo1981: allora per aggiornare quella vecchia si vede che bastava fare ./(nome file).run
<skricciolo1981> quindi ora che faccio?
<drox> aspetta
<skricciolo1981> oki
<drox> io non riesco a trovare la tavola
<drox> la pagina
<drox> é
<skricciolo1981> a me dici?
<drox> yes
<skricciolo1981> cioe il link da dove ho preso l instakler?
<skricciolo1981> installer?
<drox> si
<skricciolo1981> http://www.pokerth.net/download.html
<skricciolo1981> scusami drox sono molto niubbo de coccio
<skricciolo1981> scusami
<drox> skricciolo1981: tranquillo
<skricciolo1981> ma ubu mi affascina ormai da mesi
<drox> skricciolo1981: hai provato lanciare l'installer senza sudo?
<skricciolo1981> mi sa ke basta kliccarci sopra
<drox> prova
<skricciolo1981> puo essere?
<drox> cmq si il comando chmos +x fa diventare esseguibile il file quindi con doppio click sei aposto
<skricciolo1981> mi da errore
<drox> l'unica cosa adesso è togliere quello instalalto con sudo e se qualcuno dipiù esperto di me ti, ci aiutasse sarebbe meglio :D
<drox> che tipo di errore
<skricciolo1981> puo essere perche gia ce sulla scrivania quello con lucchetto?
<drox> non penso
<skricciolo1981> errore di scrittura nel file/home7fabio7scrivania7pokerth0.9.desktop
<Aizram> ma non sicuri che non c'è nei repo? a me pare di averlo visto una volta
<skricciolo1981> se vado avanti dice ke è installato correttamente ma non lo vedo
<drox> da terminale prova a dare pokerth
<skricciolo1981> apre la vekkuia
<drox> prova a fare sudo nautilus  STAI MOLTO ATTENTO A QUELLO CEH FAI DOPO!!!!
<drox> e vai sulla scrivania e prova ad avviare il gioco
<drox> cmq ioho appena scaricato il file .run
<drox> con il tasto dx hoaperto le proprietà sono andato su permessi e ho flaggato eseguibile e ho chiuso le proprietà
<drox> poi doppio click sullo stesso file e mi è partita senza problemi l'installazione
<drox> jester-: posso chiedere il tuo aiuto, mi è capitata una cosa strana, ho disattivato pulseaudio, io uso kubuntu 11.10, e tutto andava perfetto ma da un paio di giorni non riesco più a sentire nessun suono dai video o altro che apro nel browers tipo filmati di youtube ecc....
<alessandro_> dovrei impostare un ip statico alla rete
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare supporto?
<remix_tj> alessandro_: con network manager?
<alessandro_> anche
<alessandro_> allora io prima ho resettato il modem
<remix_tj> da network manager basta scegliere la voce modifica connessioni
<alessandro_> ho fatto il wizardsetup
<remix_tj> del modem?
<alessandro_> scusa router
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> e che c'entra questo con ubuntu?
<alessandro_> perchè sto usando ubuntu
<alessandro_> come o.s
<filo1234> lol
<remix_tj> si ma l'ip statico lo devi mettere su ubuntu?
<alessandro_> si
<alessandro_> cioè ti spiego
<alessandro_> io vorrei creare che questo pc mi funge da server
<remix_tj> allora
<alessandro_> per farlo ho bisgno di un ip statico giusto?
<remix_tj> per l'ip statico la guida qui è piuttosto chiara http://www.montellug.it/wiki/index.php/IP_statico_con_NetworkManager
<remix_tj> poi per il resto ti devi leggere il tuo manuale del router per far si che venga fatto il NAT tra l'ip esterno e l'ip interno
<alnuvola> alessandro è una cosa molto semplice cmq
<alnuvola> hai risolto
<skricciolo1981> ok ora va il pokerth!!!
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<skricciolo1981> solo che ho lucchetto sull icona come si toglie?
<alessandro_> ho fatto come la guida
<alessandro_> ma non funge
<alnuvola> -.-?
<alnuvola> aalessandro usi ubuntu con gnome ?
<alessandro_> no con unity
<alessandro_> ho ubuntu 11.10
<alessandro_> alnuvola,  perchè dici?
<alessandro_> remix_tj,  io ho fatto come la guida ho inserito anche quei valori
<alessandro_> ma non funziona
<remix_tj> alessandro_: ma i valori dipendono dalla tua rete
<remix_tj> non c'e' mica pappa pronta sai quando hai a che fare con me :-)
<alessandro_> hai ragine bisogna faticare
<remix_tj> non so che parametri tu abbia per la tua rete
<alessandro_> beh penso che non li sò nianche io tra un pò
<alessandro_> allora io ho dato ifconfig nel terminale
<alessandro_> e li mi escono i parametri
<alessandro_> remix_tj,  c6 ancora?
<remix_tj> eh quello che ti viene fuori da ifconfig
<remix_tj> te lo ricopi
<remix_tj> per mettere quell'indirizzo statico
<alessandro_> allora ho copiato l'idizzo mac
<alessandro_> ho inserito indirizzo ip
<alessandro_> mask 255.......
<alessandro_> e gatway ho messo ip del roter
<alessandro_> router
<alessandro_> solo che quando seleziono quel tipo di conessione
<alessandro_> internet non funge
<alessandro_> nessuno mi può dare supporto perfavore?
<alnuvola> metti come dns l'indirizzo del router
<alnuvola> vedi se funziona
<alessandro_> ho provato e non funziona
<alessandro_> io avevo messo quelli di google
<alessandro_> alnuvola,  ti posto un immagine della rete che ho creato?
<alnuvola> fammi vede
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/192741 alnuvola
<alnuvola> server dns cancella 8.8.8.8
<alnuvola> e metti 198.168.1.1
<filo1234> scusatemi
<filo1234> ma se il gateway è 192.168.1.1 come fa l'ip ad essere 192.168.122.10?
<alnuvola> infatti dovra modificare anche quello
<alnuvola> forse avrà problemi nella digitazione
<alnuvola> -.-'
<filo1234> o a leggere
<OverMe> perché ha copiato pari pari quellod ella guida
<filo1234> si ma nemmeno
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> almeno nella guida il gw è 122
<alnuvola> OverMe nn ha copiato la guida sarà successo qualcosa nella lettura
<filo1234> alnuvola: ha copiato male
<OverMe> dici che guardacaso nella guida c'è lo stesso ip improbabile?
<alnuvola> ci credo che internet nn adava
<alnuvola> andava
<alnuvola> pongo una domanda commerciale... perchè nasce ubuntu e nessuno se lo fila poi nasce android e diventa re del mercato ???
<cristian_c> !chat | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alnuvola> ho provato a far installare ubuntu a qualcuno dei miei amici un altro po mi tagliavano la testa , e poi hanno tutti quanti i telefonini touchscreen della samsung
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno che mi potrebbe seguire?
<OverMe> alessandro_, cosa non ti torna?
<alessandro_> praticamente io ho installato il servizio vsftpd
<alessandro_> digito l'indirizzo statico che ho impostato statico
<alessandro_> e non visualizzo nessun file
<alessandro_> OverMe,  cosa posso fare?
<OverMe> dove lo digiti l'indirizzo?
<gigirock> alessandro_, non ti sarai dato abbastanza diritti
<alessandro_> nella barra degli indirizzi
<gigirock> alessandro_, ma nel firefox o nel nautilus ?
<alessandro_> metto ftp://192.168.1.x
<alessandro_> firefox
<OverMe> x è un omissis o ci scrivi x sul serio?
<gigirock> alessandro nel nautilus file -> connetti al server -> ftp
<alessandro_> o fatto anche cosi
<gigirock> alessandro_, ma il servizio e' sulla stessa macchina ?
<alessandro_> non vedo nessun file
<alessandro_> si
<gigirock> mmmmmh spoofing ?
<alessandro_> gigirock,  devo entrare come esterno
<gigirock> alessandro_, metti i punti di domanda e le virgole cosi' parliamo la stessa lingua
<alessandro_> ok scusa
<gigirock> cmq si alessandro_ prova da un altra macchina
<gigirock> kimal73, ciao
<alessandro_> volevo provare con questa intanto
<alessandro_> e possibile farlo?
<kimal73> gigirock: ciao
<kimal73> gigirock: ma qui si ci può anche salutare a quest'ora?
<gigirock> alessandro_, di solito va impostato se ci si puo' collegare da locale
<gigirock> kimal73, a quest'ora comando io .... jester- mi fa na pippa a me
<kimal73> gigirock: de he he hi ha ho hu
<alessandro_> gigirock,  io volevo collegarmi da locale e che impostazioni devo mettere?
<kimal73> risata di homer
<gigirock> alessandro_, cerca le impostazioni del demone man vsftpd
<gigirock> !vsftpf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vsftpf'
<gigirock> !vsftpd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vsftpd'
<gigirock> !info vsftpd
<ubot-it> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 2.3.2-3ubuntu5.1 (oneiric), package size 115 kB, installed size 456 kB
<alessandro_> ho letto la guida
<alessandro_> lo configurata come da guida
<cristian_c> *l'ho
<gigirock> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/ftp-server.html
<alessandro_> però non vedo nessun file
<gigirock> local_enable=YES
<gigirock> questo da il permesso in locale
<alessandro_> si è cosi' anche da me
<alessandro_> senza commento
<gigirock> ma nella dir dove guardi chi e' owner dei files ?
<alessandro_> cosa vuol dire owner dei files?
<gigirock> alessandro_, il propietario dei files....quando tu ti colleghi ftp sei l'utente ftp e non piu' alessandro_ o root
<gigirock> dal terminale quando sei loggato ftp prova a dare !whoami
<gigirock> oppure !pwd
<dyd___> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> il primo caso ti dice chi sei come utente il secondo la directory corrente
<alessandro_> !pwd: event not found
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dyd___> ragazzi non trovo più la voce eth0 nel network manager, come posso fare per ripristinarla?
<gigirock> dyd___, come mai n c'e' + ?
<alessandro_> !whoami: event not found
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> alessandro_, nel terminale del tuo pc !
<dyd___> gigirock, per vari motivi ho dovuto toccare il file /etc/network/interfaces
<dyd___> ora le reti wifi le vede
<dyd___> ma non mi vede la eth0
<alessandro_> si ho digitato !whoami nel terminale
<dyd___> prima vedeva la eth0 e la scheda wifi integrata, ma non la chiavetta usb wifi...
<dyd___> mi sembra d'esser preso per i fondelli
<gigirock> dyd___, portatile ?
<dyd___> si
<dyd___> ma prima funzionava tutto
<dyd___> ci sarà qualche punto dove va aggiunta qualche voce, ma non saprei
<gigirock> dyd___, dal terminale lspci
<alessandro_> gigirock,  ho digitato nel terminale i due comandi
<alessandro_> ma mi esce quello che ti ho elencato
<dyd___> gigirock, c'è: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<dyd___> gigirock, quella dovrebbe essere la mia eth0
<alessandro_> gigirock, cosa posso fare?
<gigirock> dyd___, pasta qui il file /etc/network/interface
<dyd___> k
<alessandro_> ciao bpietro
<bpietro> salve alessandro_ come va?
<dyd___> gigirock, http://pastebin.com/PYRJPnpS
<dyd___> gigirock, stavo pensando di aggiungere auto eth0, iface eth0 inet manual
<dyd___> può funzionare?
<alessandro_> male bpietro
<bpietro> ?? ma se stai respirando, va tutto ancora bene (almeno così dico io di me)
<alessandro_> bpietro,  son riuscito ad assegnare ip statico
<alessandro_> ma non riesco a collegarmi con il servizio
<dyd___> gigirock, provo a far ripartire la rete (e fu così che non si collegò mai più lol)
<gigirock> dyd___, c'hai sempre il wifi
<alessandro_> bpietro,  te saresti in grado di darmi supporto?
<Mae89> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> devo andare raga vi lascio in buone mani
<alessandro_> bpietro,  c6 percaso?
<bpietro> spero di si (essere in grado) ma proprio adesso non posso, ho un deadline su un progetto, lavoro ogni giorno fino 24:00, se a te non preme termine, mi farò vivo domani o dopodomani
<alessandro_> ok con molto dispiacere
<Mae89> Volevo presentarvi il progetto di cui faccio parte: LinuxMX (non so se è possibile fare link nel dubbio cercatelo su google) :D  stiamo cercando di farci conoscere e divulgare il nostro progetto.
<Mae89> LinuxMX è un progetto nato più di un'anno fa. LinuxMX è un sito indirizzato al mondo Linux e alla programmazione. Sono presenti numerose guide divise per gradi di approfondimento. È a disposizione degli utenti un forum per confrontarsi e risolvere (o discutere) insieme varie tematiche. Se vi va veniteci a trovare...
<filo1234> Mae89: evita lo spam grazie
<Mae89> non ho messo link infatti per evitare spam
<filo1234> si ma sei OT
<Mae89> chiedo scusa
<dyd__> ragazzi come posso condividere la connessione su ubuntu? sono collegato tramite wifi, e con un cavo invertito sono connesso ad un pc
<dyd__> la connessione wifi con internet è sul laptop con ubuntu
<Mae89> io ero riuscito a fare una cosa simile con mandriva... avevo semplicemente smanettato con la gestione connessioni
<vale_maio> ciao gente, se c'è ancora qualcuno sveglio avrei un piccolo quesito da porvi
<vale_maio> ho un pc ocn doppia partizione ubuntu 11.04-windows7 e dopo un aggiornamento strano su windows mi si è fritto il grub loader
<vale_maio> ho messo una live di ubuntu 11-10 su penna usb ma mi da un errore all'avvio
<vale_maio> ERROR: no configuration file found
<vale_maio> come proseguo per il boot?
<roht> !grub | vale_maio
<ubot-it> vale_maio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<vale_maio> nulla di quanto sindicato lì funziona, non riesco a far partire nulla da penna usb se non ubuntu 11.10 ma con quell'errore
<vale_maio> indicato
<roht> !usb | vale_maio
<ubot-it> vale_maio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<dyd__> notte gente
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-10
<skricciolo1981> giorno carissimi ho sto problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,502812.msg3926367.html#msg3926367
<skricciolo1981> nessuno sa come risolvere?
<skricciolo1981> nessuno che mi aiuta per cortesia
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, spiega
<c-ruz> buon giorno
<skricciolo1981> giorno cruz
<skricciolo1981> enzo avrei 2 prob simili
<c-ruz> ho installato i driver nvida ma non trovo xorg.conf dove stà?
<c-ruz> ciao skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> uno questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,502812.msg3926367.html#msg3926367
<skricciolo1981> un aiuto perfavore?
<skricciolo1981> nessuno ke mi puo dar una mano?
<skricciolo1981> per cortesia ovviamente
<K99Brain> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nippon> salve amici
<nippon> tutto ok?
<nippon> sembra che non ci sia nessuno
<nippon> come sempre volevo chiedervi un vostro aiuto per due motivi
<nippon> il primo e che desidero sapere se è normale che quando accendo il pc dopo aver caricato il bios, per alcuni secondi (circa 10) il pc rimane sulla schermata viola, poi diventa nero per circa 1sec, e poi si vede la scritta ubuntu
<nippon> quello che vorrei chiedervi e se è normale che in quei circa 10, 20 sec è normale che il pc rimane con la schermata viola
<nippon> mi sembrano un pò troppo, anche perchè con le versioni precedenti (10.04) questo non accadeva, adesso ho la 11.10
<jester-> nippon: schermata viola?
<nippon> quando accendo, carica il bios e poi spunta tutto lo schermo viola
<nippon> e rimane per circa 10, 20 sec
<jester-> nippon: mai vista una schermata viola prima del grub
<nippon> poi vienta nero per circa 1 sec
<nippon> e infine ritorna viola ma con la scritta di ubuntu in loading
<jester-> che l'apparizone del  grub non sia immediata è vero ma 10 20 secondi, se il pc non è una ciofeca, sono esagerati
<jester-> nippon: prova a togliere lo splash editando il la voce nel menu
<nippon> cosa sarebbe lo splash?
<nippon> come devo fare?
<jester-> nippon: la splash è il logo che appare la boot
<nippon> come si fa?
<jester-> nippon: pigi il tasto e, vai sulla riga dove vedi quiet splash e lo cancelli, F10 per il boot, non è permanente
<nippon> scusa, ma quale tasto devo piagiare?
<jester-> e
<glpiana> ola
<nippon> il tasto"e" ?
<nippon> ciao glpiana, come si va?
<glpiana> nippon, bene :)
<nippon> meno male, io sono sempre preso con i problemi di Ubuntu, ma non lo mollo con Windows :-)
<jester-> nippon: rileggi bene quello che ti ho scritto sopra
<nippon> sto rileggendo, ma non capisco quando e quale tasto devo pigiare
<nippon> vorresti dire che durante l' avvio dovrei premere il tasto shift per passare al menù di grub?
<nippon> o devo pigiare il tasto e durante l' avvio?
<glpiana> nippon, tieni premuto shift fino a xche non appare il menu di grub. poi premi "e"
<nippon> ecco, mancava una parte perchè sono un pò scarso ;-)
<jester-> <jester-> nippon: prova a togliere lo splash editando il la voce nel menu
<nippon> grazie ragazzi
<jester-> <jester-> nippon: pigi il tasto e, vai sulla riga dove vedi quiet splash e lo cancelli, F10 per il boot, non è permanente
<nippon> adesso provo, a dopo
<skricciolo1981> un aiutino x sto prob?  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,502812.msg3926367.html#msg3926367
<c-ruz> non trovo il file xorg.conf come aggiungo adesso la mia modelòine :(
<jester-> c-ruz: non lo trovi o non c'è
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cioè vuoi aggiungere URL internet ad awn?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> ultimo post
<c-ruz> jester-, ma l'hanno tolto?
<jester-> c-ruz: se usa il driver open non serve
<c-ruz> no uso driver nvidia
<c-ruz> lanciato anche nvidia-xconfig
<jester-> c-ruz: hai installato il driver?
<c-ruz> ma nn lo crea
<c-ruz> si certo ultimi driver nvidia
<jester-> c-ruz: lsmod | grep nvidia
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quindi su docky e non su awn?
<skricciolo1981> si
<c-ruz> aspè sto un pò incasinato
<skricciolo1981> poi vorrei aggiungerne altri anche su awn ma adesso cio sto  prob
<jester-> skricciolo1981: intendi aggiungere alla barra in alto?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> sul docky applicazione
<skricciolo1981> io cio ubu 10.10
<jester-> skricciolo1981: docky applicazione sarebbe?
<skricciolo1981> sul docky il lanciatore...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: eh ma cosa intendi per docky
<skricciolo1981> non so kome lo kiamate voi...scusate ma io so niubbissimo de ubu
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non usare le k per cortesia
<skricciolo1981> va bene
<skricciolo1981> scusa
<skricciolo1981> docky tipo unity
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì, un attimo che faccio due prove
<skricciolo1981> grazie
<jester-> skricciolo1981: hai installato unity?
<skricciolo1981> e scusate l ignoranza ma sono da poco con ubuntu,ma mi affascina tantissimo
<skricciolo1981> no,io ho gnome
<skricciolo1981> ho installato docky dal center
<jester-> skricciolo1981: in gnome non vedo nessun docky stile unity
<skricciolo1981> ???
<skricciolo1981> aspe
<jester-> skricciolo1981: gnome ha 2 barre e basta
<skricciolo1981> aspe
<skricciolo1981> nattimo
<jester-> alle quali puoi aggiungere e togliere
<jester-> e puoi fare lanciatori sul desktop da tasto destro
<skricciolo1981> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16533237/Schermata.png
<jester-> skricciolo1981: quella roba li o non è ubuntu o è un tarocco
<skricciolo1981> la barra a sx e a dx  è docky quella sotto è awn
<nippon> eccomi, sono riuscito ad entrare con il tasto e
<skricciolo1981> tarocco?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non dirci che era cosi di serie da appena installata
<skricciolo1981> è la mia scrivania
<nippon> e ho visto una serie di scritte, tra cui "quiet splash vt.handff=7". devo cancellare questa riga
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se hai aggiunto orpelli devi andare a vedere la doc degli stessi
<jester-> nippon: devi cancellare solo quiet splash
<skricciolo1981> jester non to capito scusami
<nippon> con il tasto canc, giusto?
<nippon> devo rispettare spazi?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: appena installata ubuntu avevi gia la scrivania cosi?
<nippon> o basta solo cancellare
<jester-> nippon: cancella tutto quello che vedi dopo "ro"
<skricciolo1981> no lo fatta io con l aiuto di un mio amico pratico di ubu
<nippon> dopo ro c'è tutta questa riga: "quiet splash vt.handff=7"
<jester-> skricciolo1981: che ti aggiunto le barre laterali che non sappiamo che robe siano: se due barre normali con widget o altro; quindi come faccio a dirti come aggiungere altra roba
<jester-> nippon: hai dormito poco stanotte?
<skricciolo1981> ma quella l ho installata io si chiama docky
<nippon> si, sono con il fuso orario ;-)
<jester-> skricciolo1981: devi andare a vedere la doc di tale docky
<nippon> ok, vado a cancellare solo quiet splash
<skricciolo1981> https://launchpad.net/docky
<jester-> skricciolo1981: prova a fare un lanciatore url sul desk e a trascinarlo dentro
<skricciolo1981> gia fatto
<skricciolo1981> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,502812.msg3926367.html#msg3926367
<jester-> skricciolo1981: come cass le hai aggiunte le altre
<skricciolo1981> ultimo post
<skricciolo1981> cosi spostandoli dentro
<skricciolo1981> ma quello che ho creato oggi non va
<skricciolo1981> da questi problemi
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e crea lanciatore su desk non entra trascinadola?
<skricciolo1981> si
<skricciolo1981> ma se leggi ultimo post del link ke to dato vedrai i prob
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e poi funza?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> funge male
<jester-> skricciolo1981: male in che senso
<skricciolo1981>   2 problemi: :1) mi apre 2 volte la  pagina. 2)si apre contemporaneamente la shell che dice:(firefox:5896):  Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libubuntulooks.so:  classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS32,  ma si richiude alla chiusura di firfox.  3) una volta spostato nel docky mi rimane una copia nel desktop,e se la  sposto per esempio nel cestino,la copia messa nel docky,non va  piu...4)aprendo l url cosi 
<skricciolo1981> il lanciatore lo creato cosi: se il link che vuoi creare è ad esempio www.pappappero.it
<skricciolo1981> ti basta fare clik con tasto dx su un punto vuoto della scrivania,crea lanciatore
<skricciolo1981> dai questi campi
<skricciolo1981> tipo:applicazione nel terminale
<skricciolo1981> nome:pappappero
<FloodBotIt1> skricciolo1981: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<skricciolo1981> comando:firefox www.pappappero.it
<skricciolo1981> commento:collegamento a pappappero
<jester-> skricciolo1981: crea lanciatore, tipo url, incolli url nel campo comando?
<skricciolo1981> si
<skricciolo1981> faccio come to scritto sopra
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e dal desktop funge o no
<skricciolo1981> come mi hanno detto nel forum
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se poi lo cancelli però perdi il link. invece che nella scrivania, crealo nella home e trascinalo da lì, così non ti appare sul desktop
<jester-> skricciolo1981: devi solo incollare l'url nel campo comando e basta
<skricciolo1981> dal desktop mi apre sempre 2 pagine di firfox e si apre xterminal
<skricciolo1981> che dice:
<skricciolo1981> (firefox:19829): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libubuntulooks.so: classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS32
<jester-> skricciolo1981: apri nel terminale disabilitato
<skricciolo1981> nella home non mi da "crea lanciatore"come sulla scrivania
<jester-> skricciolo1981: tagli e  incolla
<skricciolo1981> provo
<skricciolo1981> ok lo tolto dalla scrivania lo messo nel docky ma i prob rimangono
<jester-> skricciolo1981: secondo me sbagli a fare i òanciatore
<jester-> lanciatore
<skricciolo1981> apre sempre 2 pagine e si apre il terminale con quel messaggio
<jester-> skricciolo1981: perché hai qualcosa in apri nel terminale
<skricciolo1981> aspe ti faccio screen del lanciatore
<skricciolo1981> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16533237/Schermata.png
<filo1234> applicazion enel terminale
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e 7 non applicazione nel terminale devi settare
<filo1234> utile poi
<skricciolo1981> e7?
<alessio>  /join irc.freenode.net
<jester-> skricciolo1981: l 7 volta che te lo dico
<nippon> ho provato, ma niente. Comunque va bene lo stesso, posso attendere l'avvio di Ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> ahaaaa okok e cosa setto?
<glpiana> alessio, se sei in un canale vuol dire che già sei loggato su un server
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, applicazione
<jester-> skricciolo1981: clicca e setta collegamento url o simile
<nippon> jaster vorrei chiederti un favore, ti ricordi che mi avevi detto che per fare sentire l'audio di skype bisognava aggiungere delle stringhe su  un file di teso, ti ricordi come si chiama questo file?
<filo1234> tipo applicazione e basta
<jester-> nippon: ma l'audio funza?
<nippon> insomma, a volte si sente mancare
<nippon> vorrei modificare il file di testo che non ricordo
<nippon> adesso che sono a casa posso vedrelo
<nippon> vederlo
<nippon> era percaso alsamixer?
<skricciolo1981> ora va quasi tutto ok
<skricciolo1981> rimane il prob che mi apre 2 pagine
<skricciolo1981> per esempio ora mi apre 2 volte l indice del forum
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non è che clicchi due volte sull'icona?
<nippon> jester, ti ricordi il nome del file che mi avevi detto che bisognava aggiungere qualcosa?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> nono una volta
<skricciolo1981> e non mi da pallino che è in esecuzione
<nippon> qualcuno sa come aprire un file che si trova su bin in modo da modificarlo, cliccandoci non si aprono
<glpiana> nippon, perchè dovresti editare un un eseguibile?
<nippon> perchè mi ricordo che per far funzionare skype qualcuno mi fece modificare un file aggiungendo delle righe, adesso non mi ricordo quele è il file e vorrei vederlo per farlo in un altro pc dove ho lo stesso problema che avevo con questo
<glpiana> nippon, non è che ti han detto di fare un lanciatore in cui il comando skype è preceduto da LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so ?
<glpiana> o roba simile
<nippon> mi ricordo che mi fecero aprire un file e poi aggiungere delle scritte, ma non mi ricordo quale, forse alsa mixer, forse skype
<filo1234> o di modificare direttamente il /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<filo1234> ?
<glpiana> boh, appena recupero la sfera do un'occhiata
<filo1234> nippon: forse se spieghi cosa ti serve è meglio
<nippon> qualche mese fa con il mio pc di casa sono passato dalla versione 10.04 alla versione 11
<nippon> skype non funzionava e grazie a questa chat qualcuno mi aiutò a risolvere il problema
<nippon> non funzionava il miuc
<nippon> il microfono, qualcuno mi fece fare una serie di passaggi, tra cui modificare un file aggiungendo delle stringhe (forse per la scheda audio)
<nippon> il problema era che la scheda non veniva visualizzata su skype, ma poi dopo questa modifica tutto ha ripreso a funzionare
<nippon> aesso....
<nippon> adesso...
<nippon> qualche settimana fa ho installato ubuntu su un pc giapponese ed ho avuto lo stesso problema come sul mio pc. Lì ho installato la versione 10.04
<jester-> nippon: comincia a vedere se con  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype funza
<nippon> il mic funziona ma un pò male, a volte si perde l'audio, come una voce robotizzata o come in un cellulare ai vecchi tempi
<nippon> qualche settimana fa, quando ero in giappone jester mi ricordo che bisognava modificare un file aggiungendo delle righe. Mi fece ricordare quello che feci sul mio pc di casa, ma non ricordo su quale file
<nippon> vorrei vederlo in modo da poter modificare il file del pc in giappone
<jester-> nippon: comincia a vedere se con  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype funza
<nippon> perchè skype sul pc giapponese non riconosce la scheda audio
<nippon> anche se il  mic funziona
<nippon> male
<Bart__> Buongiorno, ho creato un hotspot  dal netbook e vorrei sapere l' ip del altro computer che collego, mi potete dire se esiste un commando dal terminale per farlo?
<filo1234> ifconfig
<Bart__> con ifconfig vedo l'ip del netbook, io vorrei sapere l'ip del secondo computer....
<Bart__> no e cosi?
<jester-> Bart__: logico che ifconfig lo devi dare sul secondo pc
<Bart__> raggazi questo lo so:-) io vorrei poter controlare dal mio netbook se si ci sono piu persone collegate al mio hotspot! non posso usare protezione cosi quello che mi serve se esiste 'e un commando che mi mostra le ip dei potenziali computer collegati!
<jester-> Bart__: usa strumenti du rete
<jester-> di rete*
<Bart__> ok! grazie raga!
<jester-> Bart__: prova a dare who nel terminlae
<filo1234> Bart__: arp -n
<smilso> ciao a tutti
<smilso> qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile aggiornare l'ubuntu software center in ubuntu 10.04?
<jester-> smilso: cioè?
<glpiana> smilso, non penso proprio. ma a che pro?
<smilso> vorrei aggiornarlo alla stessa versione presente su ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> smilso: non possibile
<smilso> perchè trovo molto più software, giochi in particolare
<glpiana> smilso, a che pro? se vuoi i programmi della 11.10 metti la 11.10. se hai la 10.04 ci sarà un motivo, immagino
<smilso> e sopratutto posso leggere le recensioni
<jester-> smilso: torva quello che c'è nei repo, non è questione di versione del center
<smilso> ho tenuto la 10.04 perchè ho un netbook
<smilso> ok
<smilso> quindi devo aggiornare i repo
<glpiana> smilso, e la 11.10 non va sui netbook?
<smilso> si ma non volevo appesantirlo troppo
<smilso> la 11.10 la uso sul desktop
<smilso> ma qui sul net mi trovo molto bene così
<jester-> smilso: significherebbe mettere i repo della 11.10 = segare il sistema
<smilso> azz
<smilso> quindi non ho alternative se non nell'aggiornare il tutto
<jester-> eh
<smilso> ok capito
<smilso> grazie mille
<smilso> gentilissimi
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non sai come posso risolvere?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<skricciolo1981> grazie massi anche a te
<skricciolo1981> help me ragazzi  ...come  mai weather applet in Avant Window Navigator d un tratto non va piu??  non si aggiorna e mi da errore!!!per mesi fungeva alla meraviglia.... e da oggi nemmeno l applet del meteo sulla docky
<skricciolo1981>  help me ragazzi  ...come  mai weather applet in Avant Window Navigator d un tratto non va piu??  non si aggiorna e mi da errore!!!per mesi fungeva alla meraviglia.... e da oggi nemmeno l applet del meteo sulla docky
<nicotano> buonasera
<catai> salve, chi mi può dare una mano con la scheda audio?
<jester-> catai: problema?
<catai> non mi funziona l'ingresso microfono esterno jester-
<jester-> catai: installa gnome-alsamixer e poi vedi la configurazione o anche in alsamixer
<catai> alsamixer ce l'ho, per l'altro come devo fare?
<catai> jester_
<catai> jester-
<catai> alsamixer ce l'ho, per l'altro come devo fare? jester-
<jester-> catai: aprilo e vedi e canali in sono abilitati e col volume su, ma guarda anche in impostazioni di sistema audio canale ingresso
<jester-> che se usa l'integrato non funza con un esterno
<catai> questa la situazione http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799561/ ma MM  su Mic non è verde. che posso fare? jester-
<jester-> catai: c'è mm o oo sotto
<catai> MM jester-
<jester-> catai: controlla in impostazioni ingresso
<jester-> cosa usa
<jester-> a default
<jester-> catai: li se parli vedi se muove la barra
<catai> forse non ho capito. mi puoi spiegare meglio? jester-
<jester-> catai: clicca l'icona audio in alto e vai in impostazioni
<Holden> catai, se hai MM in un controllo, selezionano e premi 'm' per sbloccarlo (apparirà OO)
<jester-> catai: poi etichetta ingresso
<catai> adesso si è sbloccato su alsamixer, ma non succede niente su "impostazioni di sistema" "audio" jester-
<jester-> catai: sei in impostazioni ingresso?
<catai> si jester-
<jester-> catai: hai una sola periferica?
<catai> in ingresso? jester-
<jester-> e dove se no
<catai> si jester- scusa, ma anch'io ho la mia età
<jester-> catai: usi un mic integrato o esterno
<catai> esterno jester-
<jester-> catai: volume alzato?
<jester-> e non bloccato?
<catai> si
<catai> si jester-
<jester-> catai: se parli il cursore si muove?
<catai> non si muove il cursore jester- tra l'altro ora non si sentono neppure gli effetti sonori
<catai> ma questo è un altro problema jester-
<jester-> catai: suona un mp3
<catai> si, gli mp3 funzionano jester-
<catai> banshee jester-
<jester-> catai: è un pc fisso?
<catai> no, portatile jester-
<jester-> catai: e non ha un mic integrato? attacchi quello a spina?
<catai> non ha un mic integrato, anche se ubuntu me lo segnala, uso quello a spina jester-
<jester-> catai: allora in ingresso dovresti avere due devices
<catai> no, in ingresso ne ho uno solo
<catai> no, in ingresso ne ho uno solo jester-
<catai> audio interno stereo analogico si chiama jester-
<nikooooo> buonasera a tutti!
<catai> buonasera nikoo
<nikooooo> devo installare la chiavetta wireless NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 su FEDORA 14, come faccio?
<filo1234> nikooooo: chiedi su #fedora
<nikooooo> come faccio?
<filo1234> come hai fatto per chiedere qui
<filo1234> /join #fedora
<catai> nikooooo trasloca su fedora :)
<jester-> catai: stacca il mic e poi chiudi e riapri preferenze
<nikooooo> okok grazie
<catai> preferenze=impostazioni audio? jester-
<jester-> eh
<jester-> catai: senza mica attaccato c'è ancora la periferica di prima?
<catai> si jester-
<jester-> catai: allora il mic a spina non lo caga
<jester-> catai: non hai una webcam con mic integrato?
<jester-> giusto per are una prova
<catai> no, non ce l'ho, però adesso sento un fruscio sospetto quando stacco/attacco il mic esterno jester-
<catai> prima sto fruscio non si sentiva jester-
<jester-> catai: dovrebbe comparire la perifeica li dentrom ricontrolla in alsamixer s c'è oo sotto
<catai> adesso è tutto OO verde, anche se i due S/PDIF centrali non me li fa alzare jester-
<jester-> catai: in impostazioni ingresso sempre il solito?
<jester-> catai: esci da alsamixer con esc che se chiudi il teminale non salva
<catai> tutto uguale, questa è l'uscita di alsamixer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799588/ jester-
<catai> fatto jester-
<jester-> catai: in impostazioni sempre il solito?
<catai> si, sempre il solito jester-
<jester-> catai: secondo me il mic non lo rileva
<catai> anche secondo me, ma su windows funziona benissimo jester-
<jester-> catai: fammi vedere che sosa ripsonde: lspci | grep -i audio
<catai> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) jester-
<jester-> catai: quella scheda è 100% supportata
<catai> penso di si, ma non so come controllare jester-
<jester-> catai: ho una ich8 e come ti dicevo  il mic esterno non lo caga
<catai> ah, vabbè. allora mal comune mezzo gaudio. grazie del supporto. adesso devo andare. ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao
<skricciolo1981> help me ragazzi  ...come  mai weather applet in Avant Window Navigator e quella sul Docky d un tratto non vanno  piu??  non si aggiornano e mi da errore!!!per mesi fungevano alla meraviglia....
<aiuto> buonasera
<aiuto> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per far funzionare un modem d-link che non riesco a capire come farlo andare se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<aiuto> è un modem d-link mypocket router con la scheda sim se do lsusb lo vede ma non so come fare la connessione
<aiuto> ora sto usando il cellulare
<aiuto> qualcuno che mi aiuta ? questo è il risultato del comando lsusb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799625/
<jester-> aiuto: si intende una internetkey?
<aiuto> come se fosse è un modem-router che ci metti dentro la sim e navighi
<jester-> aiuto: hai un link per cedere che roba è?
<jester-> vedere*
<aiuto> asp te lo posto
<aiuto> http://www.dlink.com.au/products/?pid=825
<aiuto> eccolo lì ora ho i led accessi ma non riesco a collegarmi con quello
<jester-> aiuto: l'accrocchio si collega da solo al provider?
<aiuto> su windows uso il suo software
<jester-> se router dovrebbe farlo e vedresti la connessione
<aiuto> ora ho messo su modem
<aiuto> perchè router è wifi e non ho wifi su questo pc
<jester-> aiuto: secondo me funzerà in wifi collegandosi da solo, penso che come  modem non sia cagato da linux
<aiuto> :( ho provato a metterlo in router ma nisba non accade niente
<jester-> a meno che non trovi il driver che non vedo da nessuna parte cercando con gogol
<aiuto> speravo di trovare una soluzione
<aiuto> ho provato a fare una ricerca ma non ho trovato niente neanche io
<jester-> aiuto: piati una chiavetta wifi
<aiuto> ho una mw875up che neanche va :(
<aiuto> che sfiga
<jester-> aiuto: famo una prova
<aiuto> ok dimmi in modem o router ?
<jester-> aiuto: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<aiuto> fatto
<jester-> aiuto: sudo wvdialconf e vediamo se come modem lo trova
<aiuto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799632/
<jester-> aiuto: rifai sudo wvdialconf
<aiuto> fatto e mi dicie così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799635/
<aiuto> dice*
<jester-> aiuto: è settato come modem?
<aiuto> si si
<jester-> allora non lo riconosce
<aiuto> :(
<jester-> aiuto: giusto per sfizio prova da come router
<aiuto> ok asp che ti posto il risultato
<aiuto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799642/
<aiuto> capito faccio la ricerca per la chiavetta
<aiuto> grazie per averci provato jester-
<jester-> aiuto: da wifi funza sicuro
<aiuto> ma non ho la wifi però su questo pc
<jester-> sigh
<aiuto> ora cerco qualcosa per la chiavetta magari ci sta in rete ascolta ma lubuntu come grafica è più leggera di ubuntu ?
<jester-> aiuto: è la piu leggera
<jester-> aiuto: la key te la monta come una normale dati?
<aiuto> per installarla posso farlo da terminale ?
<jester-> aiuto: sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<aiuto> si
<jester-> aiuto: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<jester-> aiuto: e dentro non ci sono driver linux?
<aiuto> e poi tolgo gnome dopo che la installo giusto ?
<aiuto> no solo per mac e windows
<aiuto> per linux non ho trovato supporto neanche nel sito della onda
<jester-> aiuto: uno non a fastidio all'altro, scegli quale usare alla finestra di login
<aiuto> bene grazie
<bender__> Sera, la penna usb bluetooth non vuole funzionare su ubuntu 11.10. Ho seguito diverse guide ma non fanno al caso mio. Potreste aiutarmi?
<Devidino> bender__:  che modello è?
<bender__> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con la perfierica bluetooth?
<kimal73> chiedo assistenza si è rotta la configurazione di ubuntu a causa della personalizzazione con compiz
<kimal73> "rotta"
<skricciolo1981> ma è possibile ingrandi le icone dei segnalibri su firefox?
<skricciolo1981> ma è possibile ingrandi le icone dei segnalibri su firefox?
<damiano> tutto è possibile nel nostro mondo. basta sapere come
<fradeve> damiano: LOL
<fradeve> skricciolo1981: ti aiuterei, ma non credo si possa fare, a meno che non esista un plugin adatto. prova a cercare tra i plugin di firefox, o a usare un gestore di segnalibri alternativo (delicius?)
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie mille frate!!
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<fradeve> skricciolo1981: niente, si fa quel che si può :)
<jebus> boun giorno
<damiano> ^_^
<skricciolo1981> scusate sapete perche l applets del meteo sia su AWN che su Docky non mi fungono piu??
<Framarchino> Ciao ragazzi buona sera. C'è un modo facile per installare l'ultima versione di Adobe Flash su ubuntu... Ho una versione vecchissima (8.10), ma mi fa comodo quella perchè ho un pc vecchio.
<enzotib> Framarchino: installare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<Framarchino> Enzotib io ho un problema, ho una pennetta della 3 e trovo difficoltà a scaricare... ovvero gli aggiornamenti non riesco a scaricarli... riesco solo a scaricare file, ma poi non so come fare ad installarli
<Framarchino> tipo ora ho messo il comando sudo per installare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer, ma mi avvisa che non è riuscito a trovare il pacchetto
<enzotib> Framarchino: scarica il deb (lo puoi cercare in packages.ubuntu.com), lo metti in /var/cache/apt/archive e poi puoi fare sudo apt-get install pacchetto
<Framarchino> ok grazie ci provo
<enzotib> ma se non è riuscito a trovarlo, è diverso da non essere riuscito a scaricarclo
<skricciolo1981> scusate sapete perche l applets del meteo sia su AWN che su Docky non mi fungono piu??
<Framarchino> non riesco...
<Framarchino> :-(
<Framarchino> come si scarica il deb?
<Framarchino> io sono andato su packages ubuntu
<Framarchino> ho messo nella ricerca flashplugin-installer
<Framarchino> mi esce una voce oneirc... di lì non so più come muovermi
<enzotib> Framarchino: se hai oneiric, puoi rapidamente usare da terminale: apt-get download pacchetto
<attempt> ?
<enzotib> attempt: ?
<Framarchino> sto provando con un .deb che si chiama flashplugin-nonfree
<enzotib> dovrebbe essere equivalente
<Framarchino> poi va riavviato il pc?
<damiano> no Framarchino, è tecnologia
<Framarchino> perchè ho sto problema su megavideo, non mi permette di vedere i filmati se non aggiorno...
<Framarchino> perchè pur aggiornando non cambia nulla, non mi apre il link richiesto e mi dice di aggiornare flashplayer
<Framarchino> come faccio a sapere se ho oneiric
<kandros> Framarchino: lo fa solo con megavideo? nel browser è attivato il plugin ?
<Framarchino> sì lo fa solo con megavideo
<kandros> Framarchino: boh prova a scuotare la cache dal browser
<Framarchino> nulla
<damiano> Framarchino:
<damiano> apri about:plugins in firefox
<damiano> purtroppo gnash, la versione open source di flash, non funziona ancora con megavideo ed altri siti
<damiano> verifica se hai flash "originale" o gnash
<Framarchino> ... come faccio?
<damiano> apri about:plugins in firefox digitandono nella barra
<Framarchino> scusate ma se io scarico dal sito flash la versione tar.gz poi non c'è un modo per installarla?
<damiano> si
<damiano> ma è buona prassi utilizzare il gestore di pacchetti (aka ubuntu software center)
<Framarchino> perchè?
<Framarchino> poi forse è l'unico modo che ho...
<damiano> tutto il software sivluppato per ubuntu viene consegnato ai manutentori di ubuntu che lo inseriscono nei loro server
<damiano> ad esempio
<damiano> quando la versione di flash che scarichi dal sito di adobe diventerà obsoleta
<damiano> nessuno verrà ad aggiornarla
<damiano> se piuttosto usi il software center, non te ne accorgerai neanche e sarà sempre up-to-date
<damiano> =)
<Framarchino> ok ma io non ci riesco... tipo ora sono sul sito deban wiki dove teoricamente ho trovato l'ultima versione del pacchetto, ma non capisco come posso fare ad installarla...
<Framarchino> non c'è nulla da cliccare!
<damiano> apri il programma software-center
<damiano> cerca flash all'interno del programma
<damiano> riavvia firefox
<damiano> questa è la procedura standard
<Framarchino> io ho synaptic
<damiano> il procedimento è uguale
<damiano> software-center è la versione "semplificata" di synaptic
<Framarchino> su synaptic mi dice che flashpalyer che adobe-flashplugin è installato nella versione 10.1.85-3-1.
<Framarchino> ed ho pure flashplugin-nonfree...
<damiano> si, è lui..
<damiano> prova verificare se è correttamente integrato in firefox
<Framarchino> sto aggiornando il nonfree perchè era segnalato un aggiornamento... ma tanto scommetto che non lo farò
<Framarchino> non lo farà...
<Framarchino> perchè ultimamente non riesco ad installare cose da synaptic credo dipenda dalla connessione 3
<Framarchino> infatti...
<damiano> il malfunzionamento del package manager
<Framarchino> c'è una soluzione?
<damiano> è parecchio più grave del malfunzionamento di flash
<damiano> si
<damiano> devi descrivere il più dettagliatamente possibile il problema
<Framarchino> ma tu mi puoi aiutare?
<damiano> puoi anche utilizzare il servizio nopaste e inserire gli output dei comandi "sudo apt-get update" e "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<damiano> se qualcuno sà ti aiuterà
<damiano> altrimennti l'unico ripiego è google
<Framarchino> è sempre uguale non me lo aggiorna
<Framarchino> infatti l'unico modo è da file deb come avevo fatto
<Framarchino> perchè parte il programma... ma il fatto è che ora non me lo aggiorna
<filo1234> 22:43 < Framarchino> Ciao ragazzi buona sera. C'è un modo facile per installare l'ultima versione di Adobe Flash  su ubuntu... Ho una versione vecchissima (8.10), ma mi fa comodo quella perchè ho un pc  vecchio.
<filo1234> ovvio che non aggiorna, la 8.10 è eol e i repository non ci sono più
<damiano> oh nom
<filo1234> non è più supportata
<Framarchino> quindi...
<Framarchino> dovrei mettere una versione più nuova di ubuntu? è che ogni volta mi si impalla il pc...
<Framarchino> quando ci provo
<Framarchino> ???
<filo1234> Framarchino: fai una cosa
<Framarchino> mi sparo? :-D
<filo1234> Framarchino: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> commenta tutte le linee che trovi
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> Framarchino: poi aggiungi queste http://paste.ubuntu.com/799953/
<Framarchino> questo è la lista attuale
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799954/
<filo1234> Framarchino: cancella tutto e metti le righe ti ho messo nel paste
<filo1234> anzi spe che ho spagliato
<filo1234> Framarchino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799957/
<Framarchino> cancello tutto???
<Framarchino> tutta la lista?
<filo1234> si
<Framarchino> intendo tutto il source list?
<attempt> Framarchino commenta.
<filo1234> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<attempt> metti un # davanti ogni riga
<filo1234> cancella tanto non servono a una mazza
<filo1234> sono morti
<attempt> lol
<filo1234> metti solo le tre righe che ti ho dato io
<filo1234> o 5 che siano
<Framarchino> ok
<filo1234> prima di salvare fai vedere
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799959/
<filo1234> si ma togli i #
<filo1234> mica io li ho messi
<Framarchino> attempt aveva scritto così e pensavo fossi stato tu a dirlo ok allora cancello
<Framarchino> allora salvo?
<filo1234> si ma si riferiva ai vecchi, al posto di cancellarli
<filo1234> si
<attempt> # serve a commentare righe che devono essere ignorate senza cancellarle.
<filo1234> Framarchino: sudo apt-get update
<Framarchino> sta facendo...
<filo1234> se da errori pasta
<Framarchino> non ha dato errori...
<Framarchino> dice Fatto!
<filo1234> Framarchino: ora bisogna capire se in quei repo hanno lasciato una versione più recente di flash
<Framarchino> per vederlo come faccio?
<filo1234> Framarchino: vedi se te lo fa aggiornare da synaptic
<Framarchino> ok
<Robbonzo> ho un problema con l'uscita hdmi del mio pc, qualcuno riesce a darmi udienza? :)
<Framarchino> siiii lo sta facendo.... speriamooooo
<Framarchino> yes!
<filo1234> e ora non resta che vedere se mediavideo si accontenta
<Framarchino> non si accontenta...
<filo1234> hai chiuso firefox e riaperto?
<Framarchino> sì
<filo1234> Framarchino: dpkg -l | grep gnash
<Framarchino> ma se vado nei componenti aggiuntivi di firefox non c'è flash... c'è solo shockwave flash
<Framarchino> ho dato il comando sul terminale e non è successo nulla in apparenza
<filo1234> Framarchino: anche dpkg -l | grep flash
<Framarchino> ok
<filo1234> fai vedere
<Framarchino> qui mi ha dato risposta te la devo pastare?
<filo1234> si
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799965/
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep shockwave
<Framarchino> non scrive nulla
<filo1234> uhmok allora proviamo a purgare
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin
<Framarchino> fatto
<filo1234> Framarchino: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Framarchino> mi dà errore
<filo1234> che errore?
<attempt> avrai scritto male?
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799967/
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> hanno segato il repo mi sa
<filo1234> Framarchino: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Framarchino> boh la cosa strana è che prima me l'aveva installato quello aggiornato no?
<Framarchino> ok
<filo1234> Framarchino: no dubito
<filo1234> ha fatto finta
<Framarchino> dando il comando che mi hai scritto riconosce il plugin non free
<filo1234> si ma fai vedere
<filo1234> magari non è configurato
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799972/
<filo1234> uhm sembra ok prova youtube
<Framarchino> non mi funziona più youtube... :-(
<filo1234> bene proviamo un'altra cosa
<Framarchino> ok
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Siphi0n> (hai riavviato firefox dopo l'installazione?)
<Framarchino> sì
<Siphi0n> k
<Framarchino> fatto
<filo1234> Framarchino: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/adobe-flashplugin_11.1.102.55-0lucid1_i386.deb
<Framarchino> sta facendo....
<filo1234> quando ha finito fischia
<Framarchino> fiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuu
<filo1234> sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin*.deb
<Framarchino> dice che ci sono degli errori ora pasto
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799982/
<filo1234> Framarchino: niente da fare è troppo vecchia
<Siphi0n> che versione hai Framarchino?
<Siphi0n> lucid?
<filo1234> no ha la 8.10
<filo1234> che è sepolta
<Framarchino> ubuntu 8.10
<Siphi0n> urca
<filo1234> Framarchino: mettiti l'anima in pace passa almeno alla 10.04
<Siphi0n> come mai sei sulla 8?
<Framarchino> perchè le versioni nuove mi rallentano il pc da matti
<Framarchino> che è vecchissimo
<Siphi0n> che pc hai?
<filo1234> cambia DE
<Siphi0n> hai provato qualcosa con xfce
<filo1234> usa lxde o xfce
<Siphi0n> o lxde
<Siphi0n> ecco
<Framarchino> in parole povere che devo fare
<Robbonzo> qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'hdmi?
<filo1234> scaricarti xubuntu
<filo1234> e reinstallare
<filo1234> vai sulla 10.04
<Framarchino> xubuntu che è?
<filo1234> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<Siphi0n> io per un mio pc un pochino datato ho usato Peppermint OS, xfce anche quello
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, qual'è il problema in sintesi?
<Siphi0n> (o lxde? non mi ricordo, vado a vedere)
<Framarchino> 10.04, codename Lucid Lynx, includes Long Term Support. QUESTA?
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, collegando l'hdmi della mia nvidia geforce 405 alla tv non riesco a visualizzare niente
<filo1234> Framarchino: intanto fammi vedere se ti è rimasta traccia del vecchio flash
<filo1234> Framarchino: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep adobe
<filo1234> Framarchino: si 10.04 è quella
<Framarchino> no non dice nulla
<filo1234> Framarchino: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep flash
<filo1234> Framarchino: apt-cache search adobe
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799990/
<filo1234> Framarchino: uhm sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799993/
<filo1234> Framarchino: spetta forse è rimasto imputtanato quello di prima
<filo1234> Framarchino: dpkg -l | grep flash
<filo1234> Framarchino: dpkg -l | grep adobe
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, apri lo strumento Monitor
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, ho già tentato, e ho già tentato anche da nvidia-settings ma non c'è verso che me lo rilevi
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, avendo provato con nvidia-settings, ho ovviamente i driver proprietari
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, con ubuntu 11.10
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799998/
<filo1234> Framarchino: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin
<Siphi0n> filo1234: non si può provare ad aggiornare libatk e libfontconfig1 alle versioni che necessita il flash player sperando che anch'esse non abbiano dipendenze(e se presenti nei repo 8.10)? :S
<filo1234> Siphi0n: no non fa sputtana tutto
<Framarchino> ok
<filo1234> Framarchino: sudo apt-get clean
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, e con gli open?
<filo1234> Framarchino: sudo apt-get autoclean
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, puoi postare uno screenshot della schermata dello strumento Monitor?
<Framarchino> ok
<filo1234> Framarchino: uhm sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, con gli open non funzia lo stesso
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, mi sembra quasi che non mi venga rilevata l'uscita hdmi, da quello che mi dice xrandr
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800002/
<Framarchino> :-(
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, comunque è questa http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/schermatadel20120111004.png/
<alessandro_> ciao BetaBrain
<Framarchino> quindi nulla...
<alessandro_> ciao bpietro
<jebus> ciao
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, è quello sconosciuto?
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, posta anche il risultato di lspci -k
<Framarchino> volevo ringraziarvi... per la pazienza
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, quello sconosciuto è il monitor del pc
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Robbonzo
<ubot-it> Robbonzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> Framarchino:
<filo1234> vai su synaptic e installa tutto quello che trovi con flash
<filo1234> altrimenti nada, aggiorna e ciccia
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/800008/
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, hai fatto clic su Individua monitor?
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, sì ma niente
<Framarchino> aggiorno e ciccia
<Framarchino> :-D
<alessandro_> io ho installato il servizio vsftpd è posiibile accedere da remoto?
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, prova anche con lspci
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/800010/
<alessandro_> e volevo sapere se era possibile mettere nel server una partizione windows da linux
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, il dispositivo non viene proprio rilevato. In compenso ci sono due schede audio :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, ho cambiato pc più o meno per riuscire ad attaccarlo alla tv tramite hdmi, mi è andata bene insomma
<cristian_c> robbonzo, con windows funziona?
<cristian_c> *Robbonzo
<cristian_c> tanto per capire se è un problema hardware
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, sono stato talmente furbo da piallare subito windows senza nemmeno provarci
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-11
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, posta anche xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, per caso si accende un led come ad esempio per le porte ethernet?
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/800016/
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, no, non c'è niente del genere
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, l'output di xrandr è tutto?
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, sì
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, gli ho passato il -q
<cristian_c> robbonzo, strano, perché non viene rilevata neanche l'interfaccia del monitor corrente
<cristian_c> :S
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, e virtualizzando windows (con la copia originale ovviamente :P) avrei problemi nel caso a usare l'hdmi? nel senso: avrei limiti dettati dalla macchina virtuale in questo senso?
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, non saprei se qualcuno ci ha mai provato
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, non vorrei che cose tipo l'hdmi appunto virtualbox non me le farebbe andare comunque, per capirci
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, non so neanche se l'hadmi è guasto o meno
<cristian_c> *hdmi
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, il pc è nuovo?
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, eh sì
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, devo ancora iniziare a pagarlo :D
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, ma hai creato il dvd di ripristino di windows?
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, ormai sono anni che uso linux e non ci ho pensato a questa evenienza, sono stato un po' troppo frettoloso
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, male, perché in caso di spedizione all'assistenza, devi ripristinare sempre il SO originale
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, comunque puoi sempre farti inviare una copia del ripristino
<cristian_c> tipo se uno perde i dvd di ripristino
<cristian_c> da parte di chi ti ha venduto il pc o il prduttore
<cristian_c> *produttore
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, chiedo direttamente in negozio dici?
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, in quel modo puoi capire se la porta è guasta o meno
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, nel caso recuperassi un disco di ripristino di un altro pc funzionerebbe sul mio o dico una cavolata?
<cristian_c> Robbonzo, non saprei, penso di no, ma non saprei proprio
<cristian_c> comunque te lo dovrebbero inviare certamente
<Robbonzo> cristian_c, ok dai, grazie di tutto, vado a dormire
<cristian_c> in caso di smarrimento
<cristian_c> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<gianiaz> Ciao, ho dei problemi con l'accelerazione 3d con una scheda grafica nvidia quadro 1000m e ubuntu 11.10, in dmesg vedo: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PGRAPH: unsupported chipset, please report!, fino a ieri tutto andava perfettamente
<glpiana> gianiaz, in un terminale scrivi: lsmod     e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gianiaz
<ubot-it> gianiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800337/
<gianiaz> glpiana, ti spiego meglio la situazione, non sto usando i driver proprietari in quanto non sono mai andati da che ho installato ubuntu,
<gianiaz> mi aveva dato una mano se non ricordo male jester a disinstallare e ripulire dai driver proprietari
<gianiaz> e mi aveva fatto cancellare xorg.conf per fare in modo che andasse tutto con i driver di ubuntu.
<gianiaz> Stamattina ho acceso e gnome-shell non ha + tutti gli effetti, ho impostato gli aggiornamenti automatici, forse ieri è stato installato qualcosa che ha creato casino, ma non saprei dire cosa
<glpiana> gianiaz, scrivi nel temrinale: glxinfo | grep render
<gianiaz> posso incollare qui? sono 3 righe
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> pastebinna
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800340/
<glpiana> gianiaz, tu accedi con gnome shell ma ti carica gnome fallback?
<glpiana> gianiaz, anzi, me lo dici dopo. caffè :)
<gianiaz> si esatto
<gianiaz> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gianiaz> ciao jester-
<gianiaz> glpiana, caffè lungo?
<jester-> ciao gianiaz
<gianiaz> jester mi avevi aiutato tu vero con la scheda video?
<gianiaz> ti ricordi magari?
<jester-> gianiaz: col traffico che passa qui è dura ricordarsi il caso specifico
<gianiaz> eeehehe giusto
<jester-> gianiaz: problema?
<gianiaz> glpiana, ti spiego meglio la situazione, non sto usando i driver proprietari in quanto non sono mai andati da che ho installato ubuntu,
<gianiaz>  mi aveva dato una mano se non ricordo male jester a disinstallare e ripulire dai driver proprietari
<gianiaz>  e mi aveva fatto cancellare xorg.conf per fare in modo che andasse tutto con i driver di ubuntu.
<gianiaz>  Stamattina ho acceso e gnome-shell non ha + tutti gli effetti, ho impostato gli aggiornamenti automatici, forse ieri è stato installato qualcosa che ha creato casino, ma non saprei dire cosa
<FloodBotIt1> gianiaz: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gianiaz> ho dei problemi con l'accelerazione 3d con una scheda grafica nvidia quadro 1000m e ubuntu 11.10, in dmesg vedo: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PGRAPH: unsupported chipset, please report!, fino a ieri tutto andava perfettamente
<jester-> gianiaz: glxinfo | rendering cosa risponde?
<jester-> gianiaz: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde?
<jester-> scusa
<gianiaz> arrivo
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800340/
<jester-> gianiaz: e lsmod | grep nvidia
<gianiaz> nulla
<jester-> gianiaz: e lsmod | grep nouveau
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800365/
<jester-> gianiaz: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800366/
<jester-> glpiana: usa l'open nouveau, il 3d c'è e shell dovrebbe andare, a quali effetti di gnome-shell ti riferisci
<gianiaz> in pratica mi compaiono le taskbar come in gnome2
<jester-> gianiaz: dovrebbe avere la barra in basso che scompare
<gianiaz> io ce l'avevo a sinistra,
<jester-> gianiaz: hai pistolato con qualche guida farlocca o compiz?
<gianiaz> no nulla
<gianiaz> unica cosa è che ho impostato gli aggiornamenti automatici
<gianiaz> ieri tutto era perfetto
<jester-> gianiaz: la barra a sinistra ce l'ha unity non shell
<jester-> gianiaz: unity --reset
<jester-> gianiaz: e resetta gnome
<gianiaz> no spe jester
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<gianiaz> sono sicuro che avevo gnome-shell
<gianiaz> ieri il mio desk era cosi: http://guiodic.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/gnome-shell2.jpg
<gianiaz> (più o meno)
<gianiaz> ora è cosi: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/gnome-3-fedora-fallback-mode.jpg
<gianiaz> comunque ora provo il tuo consiglio
<jester-> gianiaz: dopo aver resettato gnome termina la sessione e controlla du aver settata gnome a default
<jester-> a me sembra gnome classic il tuo desktop
<gianiaz> niente jester- è come prima
<gianiaz> jester, io quando avvio in lightdm ho la scelta "Gnome-classic" e "gnome classic (no effects)"
<gianiaz> io scelgo il primo
<gianiaz> è corretto? perchè a sto punto mi vengono i dubbi...
<jester-> gianiaz: quindi stai usando gnome normale non shell, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<gianiaz> jester, ma giusto per intenderci, quello screenshot che ti ho postato è gnome shell giusto? (il primo intendo)
<gianiaz> nel menu iniziale di lightdm cosa dovrei vedere per avviare gnome-shell?
<gianiaz> vabbè intanto provo a uscire e rientrare, vediamo un po' che succede...
<jester-> gianiaz: quello è gnome classic
<gianiaz> jester
<gianiaz> funge
<gianiaz> :P
<gianiaz> chissà cosa era successo, perchè come ti dicevo ieri andava oggi no
<jester-> gianiaz: nel menu del lightdm dovresti avere gnome unity e classic
<gianiaz> forse ho disinistallato qualcosa che ha cancellato pure gnome-shell
<gianiaz> grazie mille!
<c-ruz> buon giorno
<c-ruz> jester-, lsmod | grep nvidia
<c-ruz> nvidia              12128043  30
<c-ruz> non capisco come mai non ho xorg.conf
<c-ruz> per poter aggiungere la mia modeline
<Sch_> qualcuno mi aiuta... ?
<Sch_> ho un problema con compiz...
<Sch_> ohi...
<Sch_> non riesco ad avviare alcuni programmi quando ho come window manager compiz
<Sch_> per esempio non mi si apre kile, libreoffice
<Sch_> ed anche per effetture il logout si blocca tutto
<ciro> c'è nessuno?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | ciro
<ciro> giustamente :-)
<ubot-it> ciro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ciro> ok chiedo venia.. non entro in irc da una vita.. faccio la domanda dunque
<ciro> neofita ubuntu serve; installata ultima versione con lamp, webmin e myphpadmin
<ciro> su webmin accedo via ssl ma non riesco a farlo su phpmyadmin.. credo quindi che tutto il necessario sia già installato
<remix_tj> non riesci ad accedere a phpmyadmin
<ciro> ho ovviamente ricercato sulla rete e cercato di fare alcune modifiche (modulo mod_ssl già presente
<ciro> si ci accedo ma non in ssl..  non rieresco a  capire come attivarlo su tutte le directory.. in webmin è già attivo nativamente
<remix_tj> ciro: il problema è accedere via ssl a phpmyadmin?
<ciro> si e poi su tutte le alotre directory /siti che andrò a creare
<remix_tj> webmin non c'entra niente con ssl di apache
<ciro> infatti.. ma come mai webmin già funziona sotto ssl di apache e gli altri siti no? lo stesso joomla appena installato risponde in porta 80 ma non 443
<remix_tj> ciro: ripeto
<remix_tj> webmin non ha niente a che fare con apache
<remix_tj> ciro: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/349
<remix_tj> segui questa guida
<ciro> quindi mi vuoi dire che webmin funziona aprescindere in ssl e che per il resto devo seguire la guida?
<ciro> in sostanza devo ricreare i certificato come scritto nella guida?
<remix_tj> webmin ha un webserver per gli affari suoi ecc ecc
<remix_tj> quindi tu segui la guida
<remix_tj> ma seguila tutta
<ciro> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto.. ci smenetto e se ho problemi tornerò a dare fastidio :-)
<remix_tj> ciro:
<remix_tj> ciro: se non ffunziona apache2-ssl-certificate (potrebbe non esserci più)
<remix_tj> ciro: usa sudo /usr/sbin/make-ssl-cert /usr/share/ssl-cert/ssleay.cnf /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.pem
<cristian_c_> dicevo, il problema riguarda chromium: ho digitato nella barra degli indirizzi about:flags e ho abilitato: Clic per riprodurre  Attiva l'opzione "Click per riprodurre" nelle impostazioni dei contenuti di plug-in
<ciro> ok grazie
<Guest97819> sto scaricando ubuntu ora c'ho installato windows xp sp3 date aiuto anche su Windows?
<remix_tj> Guest97819: ovviamente no
<Guest97819> è vero che su ubuntu non entrano virus assolutamente?
<remix_tj> Guest97819: non esistono virus veri e propri per linux
<cristian_c_> sono andato nella nelle preferenze di chromium ma nella scheda 'roba da smanettoni'  alla voce 'contenuto web' non ho trovato nulla riguardo quella funzione
<cristian_c_> come va comletata la procedura?
<cristian_c_> *completata
<Guest97819> ok lo scarico e lo installo ma in caso poi si può disinstallare o devo formattare x toglierlo anche dall'avvio?
<remix_tj> Guest97819: se vuoi solo provare puoi usare wubi
<remix_tj> che lo installa in windows
<remix_tj> e si può disinstallare facilmente
<Guest97819> wubi? non è ubuntu?
<Guest97819> lo scaricato Wubi ma è bello come ubuntu11 o è tutto un'altra cosa?
<remix_tj> Guest97819: wubi è un installatore che c'e' dentro al cd di ubuntu
<Guest97819> Quindi è ubuntu 11 ma portable?
<Guest97819> invece la differenza tra ubuntu server e desktop qual'è? quale mi consigli?
<Guest97819> sto vedendo tante versioni di ubuntu ma x un pc del 2003 pentium 4 2.66 ghz 512 ram che mi consigliate?
<ugone> ubuntu 11.04 mi si è bloccato nautilus . non mi lascia visualizzare le varie cartelle. c'è un sistema per portarlo ad eser + ragionevole? non ho errori o almeno non li sto notando
<teomatteo89> Guest97819: wubi non rende ubuntu "portable" ma rende l'installazione del sistema pari ad una qualsiasi installazione software su windows
<teomatteo89> ossia alloca dentro windows un grande file che diverrà un hard disk virtuale, da poter eseguire all'avvio del computer
<teomatteo89> @ugone: provato a riavviare nautilus?
<ubottu-it> teomatteo89: Error: "ugone:" is not a valid command.
<teomatteo89> ugone: provato a riavviare nautilus?
<Guest97819> ok grazie ultima domanda va bene per il mio pc o quale è meglio lubuntu o xbuntu?
<go^> xubuntu va bene
<go^> lubuntu è più leggera
<teomatteo89> entrambi son leggeri, provali entrambi e vedi con quale trovi più feeling
<ugone> teomatteo89, certamente
<Marchintosh> salve
<Marchintosh> ciao jester- :)
<skricciolo1981> sapete perche le applets del meteo sul docky e su awn d un tratto non vanno piu??grazie mille
<golixo> buon pomeriggio
<golixo> visto che il mio pc da un sacco di problemi con ubuntu pensavo di acquistare uno nuovo (asus eb1007) magari portando la ram a 2gb... voi che ne pensate?
<golixo> acquistarne*
<Chicowolf> giorno ragazzuoli
<remix_tj> !chat | golixo
<golixo> dimmi remix_tj
<remix_tj> @chat | golixo
<ubottu-it> remix_tj: Error: "chat" is not a valid command.
<remix_tj> azz :-)
<remix_tj> golixo: per questi argomenti #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> golixo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<golixo> ok grazie ora provo se mi risponde qualcuno :)
<skricciolo1981> sapete perche le applets del meteo sul docky e su awn d un tratto non vanno piu??grazie mille
<_Best_> salve!
<_Best_>  e vabbe..
<ciro> SSL - nella speranza di riuscire ad installarlo.. questo è l'errore che mi da alla fine della generazione del crs
<ciro> server.csr: Permission denied 139633828427424:error:0200100D:system library:fopen:Permission denied:bss_file.c:398:fope               n('server.csr','w') 139633828427424:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:bss_file.c:400:
<MaxSimon> Arrivo da anni di Mandriva e vorrei provare Ubuntu: qualcuno sa dirmi che differenza c'è fra la versione CD desktop e quella DVD desktop (64bit)?
<MaxSimon> DVD desktop o CD desktop: quale scarico (per un notebook)?
<jebus> ciao
<bobbybong> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<sin> ciao,dove trovo la cartella temp di amule?
<bobbybong> nella cartella .amule nella tua home
<sin> ok.vado
<bobbybong> è una cartella nascosta
<angelo> ciao come si compila con g++ un codice sorgente che deve essere collegato con una libreria non standard? in c++
<MaxSimon> Ciao ragazzi, sono un Mandriviano: qualcuno può gentilmente darmi una dritta su ubuntu?
<sin> @ bobbybong come la trovo?
<ubottu-it> sin: Error: "bobbybong" is not a valid command.
<sin> bobbybong come la trovo?
<bobbybong> apri il filemanager e in visualizza fai vedere i files nascosti
<bobbybong> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<sin> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MaxSimon>  
<nicotano> buonasera
<tonix> Ciao a tutti! Ho nel netbook ubuntu 11.10 e uso la gnome-shell, ieri ho fatto l' update che propone l' update manager. oggi dopo l' avvio del netbook la gnome-shell non c'e piu ma c'e  qualcosa che  ricorda molto gnome2! come posso portare indietro la gnome shell? mi potete aiutare?
<abaxas> Buona sera, ho un portatile Acer Travelmate 291LMI ed attualmente ho installata Fedora 16 con gnome 3 come DE in fallback mode. Ho tentato tante volte di installare Ubuntu, Xubuntu da CD live, ma ho sempre avuto il problema della scheda video (schermata nera e desktop invisibile, problema noto con le INTEL GMA...).  La domanda: "come posso installare Ubuntu ed evitare questi problemi?" Grazie
<abaxas> up
<luca> salve
<luca> o provato con il solito sistema che usavo con ubuntu a installare nuovi font
<luca> ho creato una cartella .font
<luca> ci ho messo i font e o avviato il comando per l' aggiornamento da terminale ma nulla
<luca> che sa aiutarmi per favore ubuntu 10.04
<luca> buon pomeriggio
<luca> come posso installare font nuovi???
<nedu> Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile in dual boot con win7: come faccio ad aumentare la capacità della partizione di ubuntu?
<jebus> nedu gparted
<bpietro> nedu: se hai CD di installazione di Ubuntu, parti con la finta installazione, scegli partizionamento manuale, partizione windows e ridimenzionare - così rubi a windows un po di spazio. Dopo ridimensionamento interrompi la finta installazione - in sostanza lo stesso puoi fare anche con PartitionMagic o programmi simili
<nedu> grazie
<nedu> mi sapete indicare una guida specifica?
<bpietro> di niente :)
<bpietro> manuale di gparted oppure zio Google ;)
<bpietro> io adesso devo scappare, altrimenti potevamo farlo insieme
<nedu> su google quello che ho trovato mi dice che devo reinstallare tutto
<nedu> ok ok scusa
<bpietro> no, reainstallare tutto proprio non si deve ho addirittura fato istallazione Linux su macchina dove erano 4 partizioni promarie occupate da Windows (lavoraccio, ma senza perdere niente)
<bpietro> *reinstallare
<bpietro> *primarie
<nedu> wow
<bpietro> :( fa molto freddo qui
<nedu> questa si che è una bella notizia ;)
<bpietro> si ma invece di 20 minuti canonici mi ci volevano 2 ore, ma si può fare
<nedu> è un prezzo che sono dispostissimo a pagare
<bpietro> se puoi aspettare, io torno alle 22 circa
<nedu> quindi cerco solo materiale su gparted giusto?
<nedu> si credo proprio di esserci
<bpietro> si si, ma se hai a disposizione qualche dispositivo esterno, è sempre raccomandabile fare backup (almeno dei tuoi dati, se non puoi copiare intero sistema)
<nedu> ovvio che si ;)
<nedu> l'intero sistema? :o
<bpietro> non ti conosco, se per te è una ovvietà, meglio così :)
<bpietro> ma mo' veramente devo scappare, a dopo
<nedu> ok ok grazie
<nedu> a dopo
<ciro> sto impazzendo per installare ssl su ubuntu server 11.04
<ciro> ho seguito la guida di ubuntu.org prima e poi http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/349 consigliatami qui
<ciro> credo di aver creato i certificati
<ciro> ora mi da questo errore quando cerco di far ripartire il server apache
<ciro> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName [Wed Jan 11 19:02:55 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName [Wed Jan 11 19:02:55 2012] [warn
<blackthunder> ciao a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come potrei resettare la configurazione del pannello di controllo di ubuntu one per modificare l'account?? Grazie
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> se cerco di lanciare nautilus ottengo questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/800919/ Qualche idea?
<bobbybong> ugone, reseta gnome
<bobbybong> resetta
<ugone> appena fatto
<ugone> è nautilus che sembra rimanere appeso
<bobbybong> io non uso più gnome hai usato qualche script di nautilus
<bobbybong> ?
<ugone> non mi risulta
<bobbybong> lanciarlo da root cosa fa?
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800923/
<bobbybong> uno script  c'è
<bobbybong> non hai provato a reistallarlo? nautilus
<ugone> si oggi prima di resettare gnome
<ugone> ora ho rimosso nautilus-sound-converter
<alecv> Salve
<pitzalone> ho un pc con ubuntu incasinato! voglio creare un altro user da console e prova a cambiare sessione. funzionerà? come si crea un utente da console
<pitzalone> jester-:
<bobbybong> !adduser
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'adduser'
<pitzalone> bobbybong: mi dice che può solo root, metto sudo e mi da errore
<bobbybong>  useradd
<pitzalone> aspetta
<pitzalone> forse ho capito
<pitzalone> mettevo lo stesso nome con un numero e non lo accettava
<neglected> mi consigliate un programma simile a mp3tag (di windows) da usare su ubuntu?
<raff0z_> c'è un modo per settare i limiti delle ventole o che devono sempre partire al massimo o cose del genere senza usare fancontrol ... magari toccando qualche file di sistema
<bobbybong> !info easytag
<ubot-it> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.6+git20110423-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 965 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<damiano> ciao a tutti. possiedo una stampante epson stylus dx7400, riconosciuta con successo quando collegata. per effettuare il controllo sul livello di inchiostro viene detto di utilizzare come parametro /dev/lp0 o talvolta /dev/usb/.. ma nessuno di questi è presente. come identifico il file?
<celso> salve a tutti
<celso> a chi posso chiedere una info tecnica?
<damiano> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<celso> ho ubuntu 11.10, improvvisamente, nonostante riconosca la connessione via cavo al router, non riesce ad accedere ad internet
<celso> ho provato a reimpostare manualmente tutti i caratteri della connessione ma niente da fare
<celso> qualcuno ha esperienze simili?
<alessandro_> buona sera a tutti!!
<alessandro_> volevo fare una domanda: è possibile mettere in un server ftp una parte di disco partizionato?
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno?
<damiano> alessandro_: http://www.antionline.com/archive/index.php/t-256802.html
<alessandro_> damiano,  ma io non devo agginugere un utente ma un disco
<jumpysnake> notte
<remix_tj> alessandro_: alla tua domanda la risposta è si
<remix_tj> perchè fa parte del filesystem
<remix_tj> e quindi si ovviamente
<remix_tj> ma devi configurare gli utenti in modo che aprano lì, cioè che abbiano lì le loro home e siano vincolati in quella zona
<remix_tj> cioè esattamente quello che ti ha detto damiano
<Marchintosh> ciao remix_tj
<alessandro_> ohh ho capito remix_tj
<attempt> buon anno remix_tj
<leobloom> buonasera!
<leobloom> come faccio a cambiare i permessi a un hd esterno? LO vedo come read only, devo copiare un file ma non ci riesco
<damiano> puoi scrivere i files come root. è pericoloso però funziona
<leobloom> uhm non c'è modo di modificare i permessi? L'hd è di un amico, lo usa su Mac e non vorrei fare stupidaggini
<leobloom> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/801164/  dando fdisk
<damiano> lancia dal terminale il comando "sudo nautilus" e fai attenzione ai files che maneggi.
<damiano> non è una vera "soluzione" ma al momento non mi viene di meglio e non ho ubuntu sotto mano
<leobloom> ok vediamo :)
<leobloom> uhm non fa incollare, può essere un problema di file system?!
<attempt> gksudo per gnome  o kdesudo per kde meglio
<damiano> si, una volta ho incontrato un ntfs che non ne voleva sapere di essere montato in scrittura
<damiano> puoi descrivere precisamente l'errore?
<leobloom> a giudicare da fdisk c'è un partizionamento gpt sicneramente non lho mai sentito ma è un hd da un tera, forse è per quello
<leobloom> beh su fdisk vedo WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. ma non posso partizionare l'hd, non è mio
<damiano> puoi provare a smontarlo e rimontarlo manualmente, poi io ho finito il repertorio dei trucchi magici
<leobloom> e come si fa?
<leobloom> sono secoli che non uso la linea di comando :(
<damiano> per smontarlo fai click sull icona di eject dal file manager
<damiano> poi è "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /destinazione/mnt"
<damiano> poi je scrivi con buon sudo nautilus
<leobloom> che cosa metto al posto di destinazione?
<damiano> fai "mkdir mnt"
<damiano> e metti "mnt"
<damiano> ho scritto poco chiaro
<damiano> diventa: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 mnt
<damiano> nella cartella home c'hai la cartella mnt con il contenuto dell'harddisk se ha funzionato
<leobloom> no è vuota :(
<damiano> sarà sdb2?
<damiano> fai
<damiano> umount mnt
<damiano> sudo*
<damiano> poi fai
<leobloom> no è sdb1
<damiano> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 mnt
<damiano> si in effetti era la partizione enorme
<leobloom> nulla i lproblema deve sicurametnte dato dalla formattazione in gpt
<leobloom> boh
<leobloom> mai vista sta cosa
<damiano> io non sò neanche che è gpt
<damiano> speravo si comportasse in maniera "trasparente"
<damiano> vabbuò che la fortuna ti assista
<damiano> io dormo
<leobloom> grazie cmq
<leobloom> buona!
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-12
<skricciolo1981> scusate tante olte qualcuno sa per caso come configurare pidgin su N900 per entrare qui???grazie mille a tutti...:-D
<skricciolo1981> *volte
<skricciolo1981> sono 2 giorni che provo ma non riesco...:'(
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, N900 ha ubuntu?
<skricciolo1981> si infatti Ho detto "tante volte",nel senso se qualcuno ha il device o lo sa di suo....cmq sempre linux è.......è Maemo.....
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, per richieste non inerenti a Ubuntu, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo1981> allora sai dirmi come aggiungo il canale #ubuntu-it-chat qui da pidgin? per cortesia....
<skricciolo1981> scusatemi ma io sono nubbio de coccio ...
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, in genere nei client IRC si usa il comando /join #channel-name per aprire un canale
<enzotib> con /join che inizia proprio all'inizio del rigo, senza spazi prima
<skricciolo1981> fatto lo trovata la chat grazie
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<skricciolo1981> enzotib: sai oper caso come mai l applett del meteo su AWN e su Docky non vanno piu?? per mesi andavano poi di colpo non si aggiornano piu....
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, no, non uso awn
<enzotib> né docky
<skricciolo1981> ;-) ok grazie mille lo stesso
<skricciolo1981> enzotib: ti posso chiedere una spiegazione x la stanza?
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> chiedi
<skricciolo1981> o sono off topic?
<skricciolo1981> che vuol dire che qui non posso incollare?
<skricciolo1981> e perche?
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, significa che se devi fare copia e incolla di un testo lungo, è preferibile usare pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> ora provo,ma non ho chiaro come fare,booo
<skricciolo1981> http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=47689
<skricciolo1981> cosi?
<skricciolo1981> pastebin | skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801499/
<skricciolo1981> cosi?
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, per postare una sola riga non è necessario usare pastebin
<skricciolo1981> e per un link? bisogna usarlo?
<enzotib> eh?
<skricciolo1981> per postare un link un url bisogna usare pastebin?
<skricciolo1981> :-D grazie enzotib
<Shin3> java potrebbe mandarmi in crash ff per una incompatibilità hardware?
<glpiana> Shin3, e chi ti può rispondere?
<Shin3> qualcuno che avuto o ha il mio stesso problema :P
<Marchintosh> salve
<glpiana> Shin3, ti va in crash firefox?
<Marchintosh> jester- :@
<Shin3> si quando vado in push su le notifiche
<Shin3> ma da sempre
<glpiana> Shin3, che cosa vuol dire andare in push sulle notifiche?
<Shin3> aggiornamenti istantanei tipo quotazioni azioni
<glpiana> Shin3, ok. che java usi? sun o open?
<Shin3> e che ne so
<Shin3> come faccio a vedere che java uso?
<Shin3> See http://java.sun.com/javase/reference for more details
<glpiana> Shin3, vai su questo sito: http://javatester.org/
<glpiana> Shin3, clicca su Test the version of Java your browser is using
<glpiana> attendi fiducioso che appaia qualcosa nel riquadro
<Shin3> si fatto
<glpiana> che dice?
<Shin3> Java Version 1.6.0_22 from Sun Microsystems Inc
<glpiana> ok, è quella di sun
<glpiana> Shin3, puoi provare se il problema ce l'hai anche con chromium?
<Shin3> ma ho provato ma con chrominm manco parte il push :\
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> Shin3, puoi provare a entrare come guest?
<Shin3> a no aspet
<Shin3> glpiana, con chromium funziona per adesso :)
<glpiana> Shin3, oki, magari poi se hai voglia prova da guest con firefox o dopo aver rinominato .mozilla
<jumpysnake> bongiorno
<Acciaio> ciao ragazzi
<Acciaio> ho un problemino...
<damiano> we ciao Acciaio
<Acciaio> o meglio un dubbio
<Acciaio> http://pastebin.com/m5CSTXu9
<Acciaio> mi confermate che quel log non e' niente di preoccupante?
<Acciaio> inoltre notavo che mi sono sparite le firme dai repository di conseguenza nessun pacchetto di aggiornamento puo' essere autenticato
<Acciaio> come ripristino le firme originali in ubuntu lucid?
<glpiana> Acciaio, direi nulla di preoccupante
<glpiana> !gpgerr | Acciaio per le chiavi
<ubot-it> Acciaio per le chiavi: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Acciaio> glpiana, no sono i repository ufficiali che mi dice che non possono essere autenticati non quelli personalizzati o aggiunti da terze parti
<glpiana> Acciaio, allora nel terminale scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Acciaio, cambia il server dal quale prelevi i pacchetti, nella prima scheda, chiudi e fagli aggirnare gli indici
<glpiana> *aggiornare
<Acciaio> ok sto' aggiornando la lista
<Acciaio> vediamo se va aposto così
<Acciaio> ok mi sembra sistemato
<Acciaio> strano mi sembrano anche diminuiti i pacchetti che mi restavano da aggiornare4
<Acciaio> adesso mando un superaggiornamento totale e via almeno non ho + il mex di warning
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<Skricciolo1981_> giorno a tutti
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un asus x5jij con scheda video 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09), in cui ho installato ubuntu 11.10, però non trovo nessun driver per la scheda video, come lo devo installare?
<nicotano> bau-, impostazioni di sistema, driver proprietari,
<nicotano> anzi la voce specifica è driver aggiunti
<nicotano> aggiuntivi
<bau-> nicotano, si lo so, ma non mi trova niente...
<nicotano> hai problemi con la grafica?
<OverMe> bau-, perché pensi che ti serva un altro driver? che problemi hai?
<bau-> non riesco a vedere video in hd, e ogni tanto lo schermo "glitcha", mentre quando uso windows è più fluido
<nicotano> salve
<pitzalone> ho comprato una vodafone staion usata, non riesco a farla funzionare. mi interessava collegarci la pennina e distribuire il segnale wireless al portatile. sapete dirmi qualcosa?
<d4vey> pitzalone, hai comprato la station senza la sua pennina originale?
<d4vey> pitzalone, e comunque meglio non parlarne qui, vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pitzalone> d4vey: arrivo
<xenon_1> hi to alll!!!
<xenon_1> dd
<super_skunk> ciao
<super_skunk> qualcuno mi capisce xD_
<super_skunk> ho dei problemi con la nuova versione di ubuntu
<super_skunk> aiutatemi T_T
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<super_skunk> ho scaricato la nuova versione di ubuntu ed ho diversi problemi 1) non riesco ad impostare la lingua italiana 2 )la tastiera scrive in stile americano (simboli a invertiti a caso) 3)non trovo i programmi scaricati da ubuntu
<super_skunk> sono stato abbastanza chiaro_
<super_skunk> ho seguito le istruzioni classiche per impostare la lingua ma non e cambiato niente e rimasto tutto uguale
<skricciolo1981> scusate raga mqa ce modo di mette una svegli o un allarme acustico e/o visivo??
<skricciolo1981>  scusate raga ma ce modo di mettere,su ubuntu 10.10, una sveglia o un allarme acustico e/o visivo??
<bobbybong> super_skunk, la lingua la prima cosa devi selezionare quando metti il cd di ubuntu
<super_skunk> e nel caso non l'avessi fatto? (come impostazione c'è nel seleziona lingua ma non tutto diventa italiano)
<franco00> sera a tutti: sto per ricevere uno smartbook con installato ubuntu. ( http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/smartbook ) Ho anche preso una scheda wind per navigarci . Sapete cosa chiede la configurazione di ubuntu per internet / dati? (perdonate se non sono preciso, ma come ho detto deve ancora ritirarlo)
<super_skunk> dove trovo i programmi installati dall'ubuntu software center?
<super_skunk> dove trovo il terminal su ubuntu 11.10?
<enzotib> super_skunk, Ctrl-Alt-t dovrebbe andare
<K99Brain> super_skunk, oppure in dash scrivi terminale e viene fuori
<super_skunk> esiste ha una guida dettagliata per usare aircrack e programmi simili?
<enzotib> !aircrack | super_skunk
<ubot-it> super_skunk: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<damiano> :(
<knoppix_> sono in knoppix?
<filo1234> !topic | knoppix_
<ubot-it> knoppix_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<knoppix_> scusate ho installato knoppix dopve posso trovare aiuto?
<filo1234> /join #knoppix
<super_skunk> come faccio a sapere che scheda wireless ho?
<filo1234> super_skunk: lspci se è interna o lsusb se è usb
<skricciolo1981> azzz aiuto raga cose sto mess???
<skricciolo1981> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16533237/Schermata.png
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: se non lo sai tu, vito che hai abilitato il desktop remoto
<skricciolo1981> no
<filo1234> eh no
<skricciolo1981> non lo fatto
<filo1234> quello è il messaggio di avviso del desktop remoto
<skricciolo1981> io non ho fatto
<skricciolo1981> kome disabilito?
<filo1234> sistema > preferenze > desktop remoto
<filo1234> io non l'ho fatto di certo, e di sicuro nemmeno Ubuntu la notte in dormiveglia
<skricciolo1981> ok disabilitato
<skricciolo1981> e ki era kuesto?
<skricciolo1981> come ma trovato?
<motore> buonasera a tutti
<filo1234> non è mica difficile conoscere l'ip
<motore> mi potete aiutare ad installare la versione più recente di clamav? avevo la versione 0.96.5 ma non aggiornava le definizioni dei virus. sul sito di clamav mi pare di capire che la versione supportata è la 0.97...
<skricciolo1981> filo1234: dici un hacker?
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> concordo
<cristian_c> motore, qui c'è il supporto soltanto a programmi presenti nei repo
<motore> http://www.clamav.net/lang/it/about/         da questo sito mi dite come faccio ad installare clamav 0.97.3?     se da terminale do: sudo apt-get install clamav     mi installa la vecchia 0.96.5
<skricciolo1981> se scrivo siol.net su google mi da un sito sloveno
<bobbybong> !info clamav
<ubot-it> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 124 kB, installed size 604 kB
<motore> nei repo c'è solo la versione 0.96.5 quindi? ma non si possono aggiornare le definizioni dei virus?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> motore, scarica i file .cvd
<skricciolo1981> scusate ma per il mio problema conviene chiude anche la porta 5900 del router?
<motore> per ora ho scaricato questo:     clamav-0.97.3.tar.gz      ...... dove trovo i file .cvd??? ho provato a cercare ma ci capisco veramente poco...
<motore> ho trovato questa pagina... ma   boh???         http://lurker.clamav.net/list/clamav-virusdb.html
<cristian_c> motore, sul sito ci sono i file dei database aggiornati
<AndreaLU> Salve, avrei bisogno di far partire tomboy su ubuntu 11.10
<AndreaLU> nella versione precedente funzionava benissimo, in questa invece no, nonostante l'abbia reinstallato
<motore> non c'ho capito proprio niente!
<motore> perchè sudo get-update install clamav    mi installa la vecchia versione?
<AndreaLU> in parole povere: su ubuntu 11.10 tomboy non si apre
<motore> se ho la vecchia versione quando  do sudo freshclam  per aggiornare le definizioni dei virus    questa non scarica le nuove definizioni....
<cristian_c> motore, perché è quella presente nei repo
<cristian_c> motore, fai a manina allora
<motore> cristian_c   sono armato di tanta buona volontà.... ma mi sai aiutare a fare a manina?
<motore> posso installare la versione 0.96.5 e poi posso aggiornare le definizioni dei virus
<motore> oppure installo (non so come) la 0.97.3 che ho scaricato dal sito e poi questa forse scarica  le definizioni aggiornate?
<cristian_c> motore, guarda puoi installare la versione che vuoi, ma non puoi ottenere supporto su versioni non presenti sui repo in questo canale
<motore> ok, allora se installo la 0.96.5 che è nei repo   posso poi aggiornare le definizioni dei virus? come faccio?
<cristian_c> motore, l'ho spiegato prima, scarichi i file .cvd dal sito
<AndreaLU> nessuno mi sa rispondere su tomboy?
<francesc1> Ciao a tutti... Vorrei chiedere a chi usa ubuntu one, è sempre così terribilmente lento a sincronizzare i file?
<motore> cristian_c     seguendo i link nel sito di clamav   arrivo a questa pagina  http://lurker.clamav.net/list/clamav-virusdb.html     e da qui cosa scarico?
<cristian_c> AndreaLU, cosa hai fatto di preciso? Era già preinstallato?
<cristian_c> motore, veramente io li vedo nella homepage del sito
<AndreaLU> cristian, si, era già installato (l'11.10 è stato aggiornato dalla versione precedente, tramite  il gestore aggiornamenti)
<AndreaLU> ho provato poi a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo, ma niente....
<motore> eccezionale cristian !!! hai ragione :-)))  e dopo che li scarico dove li metto?
<cristian_c> AndreaLU, è probsbile che il casino sia dovuto all'avanzamento di versione
<cristian_c> AndreaLU, con il live cd funziona?
<cristian_c> motore, non sono un esperto di clamav, ma sul sito ufficiale sicuramente c'è un tutorial o una guida
<AndreaLU> cristian, il livecd non l'ho...
<cristian_c> poi esiste anche google :D
<cristian_c> AndreaLU, non hai possibilità di scaricarlo?
<AndreaLU> provo
<francesc1> C'è qualcuno che usa ubuntu one?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | francesc1
<ubot-it> francesc1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francesc1> Brav
<francesc1> Lo sapevo
<AndreaLU> grazie per ora cristian... appena finito di scaricare provo
<AndreaLU> buona serata
<Guest42270> salve esiste un software per formattare a basso livello
<bobbybong> Guest42270, io uso ubcd una dustro live
<bobbybong> distro
<Guest42270> ok grazie
 * puccio notte a tutti
<Primo_> ciaoooooooo
<catai> salve, come si fa a modificare il numero di canali su alsamixer? grazie
<Primo_> nn saprei sono nuovooooo
<Primo_> vorrei conoscere il famoso linux
<Primo_> my dai na mano
<Primo_> ??
<catai> in che senso conoscere?
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<attempt> alsamixer in terminale e gestisci i canali
<Primo_> utilizzare per la prima volta il sistema operativo uduntu
<catai> ho digitato alsamixer su terminale, ma poi come si fa a ridurre il numero di canali da 6 a 2?
<attempt> http://a2.pluto.it/
<catai> ho digitato alsamixer su terminale, ma poi come si fa a ridurre il numero di canali da 6 a 2? attempt
<catai> hai già istallato? Primo_
<attempt> non avevo capito. li puoi azzerare i livelli di canali che non ti interessano. gestire il dispositivo audio lo fai da destro su icona del volume e apri il mixer oppure dal menu di sistema
<alessandro_> ciao BetaBrain
<Primo_> no mai.....
<Primo_> provato da disco si
<catai> mi spiego, forse ho trovato la soluzione al mio rpoblema in un forum. "Era errato il numero di canali in Alsamixer (erano messi 6, invece l'ho messo a 2 ed ora sembra andare)." come faccio a metterlo in atto? attempt
<catai> così lo puoi provare, anche se è un pò lento Primo_
<Primo_> a si visto m piace
<Primo_> xD
<Primo_> ma volevo maggior info per installarlo dallo zio
<filo1234> !wiki | Primo_
<ubot-it> Primo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<alessandro_> percaso sei in linea BetaBrain ?
<alessandro_> BetaBrain:  ti do una bella notizia che alla fine son riuscito
<catai> prima di installarlo prova da disco dallo zio Primo_
<Primo_> e si ma i drive
<Primo_> da comeo capito
<Primo_> me li trova lui
<Primo_> pure i mancanti
<Primo_> 0.o
<attempt> catai ma perche' vuoi ridurre i canali gestiti da alsa per la tua scheda? metti in mute quelli che non usi.
<catai> eh si, ma datoche ogni macchina è diversa, prima prova a far girare il disco (o la chiavett) sul computer dello zio e vedi come butta Primo_
<catai> come si fa? attempt
<Primo_> sicuramente come al mio pc si vedra opaco
<Primo_> quindi i drive video devi metterli te
<Primo_> nn li a tutti lui
<Primo_> o li rileva in auto e li puoi installare da internet installandolo
<attempt> catai per mettere in mute hai la legenda quando apri alsamixer. ti sposti con le freccie del cursore. basta che leggi.
<catai> dipende se son driver proprietari o meno. se son proprietari, di solito, non sono nel disco di ubuntu, ma si deve collegare a internet e scaricarli da se. altrimenti è tutto immediato Primo_
<Marchintosh> we
<Marchintosh> jester- ci sei?
<Primo_> a si comodo
<Primo_> ma al mio pc dal live cd
<Primo_> lo scermo e opaco
<catai> se mi dici che basta premere M non era più facile? grazie comunque attempt
<catai> su alcuni Pc lo fa anche a me, ma non so come si possa risolvere Primo_
<catai> ora vado a letto, buonanotte
<Primo_> lo leggevo da na parte
<filo1234> !chat | Primo_
<ubot-it> Primo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Primo_> come aumentare la luminosità
<Primo_> catai sc x il disturbo ubot-it mi suggerisce #ubuntu-it-chat grazie di tutto ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-13
<filo1234> 01:06 < attempt> volevo ben dire. che ho detto.. vado a letto..
<Siphi0n> D:
<kandros> un'alternativa leggere per gimp? devo solo cambiare colore ad un paio di icone monocromatiche
<micaela> buongiorno a tutti
<micaela> ho un problema con firefox, non riesco ad installare java, non lo trovo tra i plugin. Come posso fare?
<bobbybong> micaela, nella 11.10 per java devi aggiungere un ppa per installarlo
<bobbybong> non c'è nei repo ufficiali
<micaela> quindi come faccio? io ho installato da poco ubuntu e non sono molto pratica
<micaela> il problema è sorto nel momento in cui ho aggiornato firefox, perché prima andava tutto bene
<bobbybong> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java
<micaela> fatto
<bobbybong> aggiorna la lista dei pacchetti
<micaela> mi dice: gpg: chiave 3ACC3965: "Launchpad lffl" non cambiata
<micaela> e poi: gpg:              non modificate: 1
<micaela> cosa faccio?
<bobbybong> l'avevi già
<micaela> e allora perché non lo installa?
<micaela> io ho dato questo comando, seguendo una guida online
<micaela> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<micaela> ma mi dice 0 installati, o modificati ecc
<bobbybong>  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<micaela> mi dice: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<micaela> perché? mah.....
<bobbybong> hai aggiornato firefox ok ma come?
<micaela> quando mi compare la finestra degli aggiornamenti
<micaela> quella automatica
<bobbybong> ok
<bobbybong> cosa non ti funziona a me funziona tutto
<micaela> quando vado sul sito keepvid.com non riesco più a scaricare i video da youtube
<micaela> mi dice "It appears you do not have Java installed or it is disabled on your system."
<micaela> invece prima si avviava java e mi consentiva di scaricare il video
<micaela> quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<bobbybong> micaela, usa qualche estensione di firefox
<bobbybong> tipo easy youtube video downloader
<micaela> il discorso a questo punto non è tanto l'applicazione da utilizzare quanto il motivo per cui non debba più funzionare
<bobbybong> la trovi nei componenti aggiuntivi ti mette un bottone sulla pagina di youtube e scarichi di li
<micaela> è una questione di principio eheh
<bobbybong> micaela, comunque java non c'è in ubuntu di suo e questo non è un problema di ubuntu concordi?
<micaela> sisi però mi dà una rabbia
<bobbybong> tra l'altro il sito che usi per scaricare non è dei più sicuri
<micaela> ok provo a scaricare alcune estensioni da firefox
<micaela> grazie mille
<micaela> buona giornata
<skricciolo1981> p
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<dersew> salve
<vittoriox> ciao
<skricciolo1981> Pr
<dersew> ragazzi avrei un grosso problema con ubuntu
<dersew> causato dalla scheda video o meglio (credo) dai driver nvidia
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dersew> il pc appena acceso va da dio, tutto perfetto, però dopo N tempo che sta acceso, inizia a rallentare, vedo le finestre muoversi a scatti, le icone dell'awn pure
<micia80> ciao
<dersew> e se do un glxgears da dei valori assurdi:
<jester-> dersew: prova un po  a togliere awn
<micia80> vorrei installare safari in ubuntu 11.10; sapete come si fa ??
<jester-> micia80: trovare safari per linux che non esiste o usare wine se lo supporta
<dersew> jester-: giusto per farti capire...65 frames in 5.1 seconds = 12.764 FPS
<dersew> :S
<dersew> dici che può essere l'awn che rompe?
<micia80> come si fa ad istallare wine ?
<jester-> dersew: che tipo di nvidia hai installato
<dersew> io ho letto di bug sui driver nvidia quando si hanno 2 schermi collegati al pc
<dersew> nvidia raccomandati da loro
<dersew> ma li ho provati tutti quelli della lista, e con tutti da problemi
<jester-> dersew: in gnome3 i due schermi con nvidia non vanno
<dersew> eccolo la
<dersew> io sto da gnome 3
<dersew> gli skermi vanno
<jester-> o vanno a sticass
<dersew> ma
<FloodBotIt1> dersew: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dersew> ho sto problema dopo N tempo
<dersew> jester- : quindi è un bug, e nn c'è modo di far nulla?
<jester-> dersew: farei una prova con uno schermo solo rinominando xorg.conf
<jester-> dersew: fino a poco tempo fa proprio non andavano affatto
<jester-> forse hanno messo qualche pezza in gnome3 ma penso non ancora sufficiente a risolvere
<dersew> adesso con questi driver vanno, ma se cambio tipo di driver, continuano ad andare ma nel config di nvidia nn mi fa cambiare risoluzione o altro
<dersew> e con questi all'avvio del pc da un avviso di errore risoluzione skermo
<jester-> dersew: potresti provare e disinstallare o nvidia, rinominare xorg.conf  a vedere che succede con i driver di sistema open
<dersew> provato a disistallare nvidia ma si vede che mancano i driver, e per risolvere questo bug, ho letto in giro che dovevo cancellare una lib (che nn ricordo qual'è) di sistema, quindi possibilmente se adesso levo i nvidia, rischio di non far funzionare + X
<jester-> dersew: non mi risulta che disinstallando i nvidia installati da repo serva cancellare una lib. se hai usato quelli scaricati dal sito è un altro paio di maniche
<jester-> dersew: secondo me il problema è il doppio monitor in gnome3
<dersew> jester-, credo che mi sn espresso male, allora io ho installato fin dall'inizio i driver nvidia, e ha sempre dato questo problema, successivamente mi sn documentato e ho notato appunto questo bug di nvidia/gnome 3 sul secondo skermo, e ho letto che per risolverlo si doveva cancellare una lib dei driver di sistema, l'ho cancellata, ma il problema continua a ripresentarsi..
<jester-> dersew: appunto
<dersew> bon, stanotte modifico xorg e provo a tenerlo acceso tt la notte, vediamo come spunta domattina..
<dersew> t ringrazio jester-, sempre gentilissimo..
<jester-> :D
<giorgio70> ciao
<Matt_91> 'giorno a tutti, sul computer fisso ho un problema: ho una scheda wifi USB che utilizza i driver atmel. però c'è un problema, ogni tanto si blocca e devo riavviare il computer
<Matt_91> il problema è che non mi blocca solo la scheda wifi, ma anche e altre periferiche USB, mouse escluso
<Matt_91> (se dovessi uscire improvvisamente è perché mi si blocca il wifi e dovrò riavviare)
<Matt_91> questa è la scheda wifi: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 069a:0321 Askey Computer Corp. Dynalink WLL013 / Compex WLU11A 802.11b Adapter
<jester-> Matt_91: prova a installare linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1-3.0.0-14-generic
<Matt_91> jester-: proviamo
<jester-> Matt_91: anzi meglio il meta linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1-oneiric-generic
<Matt_91> jester-: ho installato (giusto per provare se cambiava qualcosa) il kernel 3.2, devo utilizzare quello di ubunu predefinito o posso comunque testarlo con il kernel 3.2?
<jester-> Matt_91: non penso che funziono col 3.2 non da repo
<Matt_91> jester-: io trovo questo linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1 ma tu hai detto di installare meta, e sarebbe questo meta?
<jester-> Matt_91: linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1-oneiric-generic  li terrà aggiornati
<glpiana> ola
<Matt_91> jester-: ok, visto :) ma dici di disisntallare i driver atmel?
<jester-> Matt_91: non penso
<jester-> fai qualche test
<jester-> Matt_91: li hai installati sul 3.2?
<Matt_91> jester-: bo
<jester-> se non lo sai te
<Matt_91> jester-: io ho il sitesma avviato con il kernel 3.2
<Matt_91> jester-: io gli ho detto di installare e lui installa xD so solo che sta scaricando linux-image3.0
<jester-> Matt_91: se li hai installati sul 3.2 sul 3.0 non ci sono
<Matt_91> jester-: quindi dovrei riavviare e avviare con il 3.0?
<Matt_91> jester-: ma questo pacchetto serve a qualcosa se il pacchetto linux firmware non è installato?
<jester-> Matt_91: che ne so
<Matt_91> jester-: a, ok :)
<jester-> Matt_91: se hai installato il firmware funza anche con altri kernel visto che sta in /lib/firmware
<Matt_91> jester-: io ho installato il pacchetto atmel e il pacchetto linux-firmware non è installato perchè va in conflitto con atmel
<jester-> Matt_91: riavvia col 3.0 e v edi che succede
<Matt_91> jester-: oki
<Matt_91> a dopo
<Matt_91> jester-: :'( succede che playmount non funziona con il kernel 3.0 :D
<jester-> Matt_91: oggià la cazzata è fondamentale vè
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque il wifi sta funzionando per ora, devo vedero ora se si inchioda
<Matt_91> jester-: il problema è che può inchiodarsi tra 1 minuto come tra 2 ore
<jester-> Matt_91: e il 3.2 è ancora rc mi pare, quindi bug e bugghini sono normali
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque scusami, non ho il 3.2 ho il 3.1.qualcosa
<Matt_91> jester-: non so perchè ma ero convinto che avessi il 3.2, e comunque con qualunque kernel questa cosa me la fa del wifi
<jester-> Matt_91: i backports cw dovebbero funzare anche col 3.1
<jester-> Matt_91: vedi come va con i cw installati
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque mi sa che me li ha installati su quello
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<Matt_911> jester-: test con il3.0 fallito, si è bloccato, ora proso con il 3.1(che credo sia quello dove è stato installato(e così mi va pure playmount :p)
<Matt_91> jester-: anche con il 3.1 si blocca :(
<jester-> Matt_91: allora mi sa che sia il driver un po farlocco
<Matt_91> jester-: ma non si può riavviare il servizio che gestisce le usb?
<jester-> Matt_91: non mi pare si un servizio ma un driver o modulo, ehcsticazz
<jester-> prova a scaricarlo e a ricaricarlo, vedi in lsmod cosa carica per le usb
<Matt_91> jester-: non sai quante volte ho provato a installare e disinstallare xD
<jester-> Matt_91: se è il driver c'è noente da fare se non trovare un driver migliore
<jester-> niente*
<jester-> Matt_91: o prendere una chiavetta wifi usb meglio supportata
<Matt_91> è questo jester: mac80211              409648  1 at76c50x_usb
<Matt_91> credo
<jester-> Matt_91: tipo  netgear o linksys per esempio
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque nei log del kernel viene segnalata sta cosa di quando si blocca
<jester-> Matt_91: prova col 3.2 che non costa niente
<Matt_91> jester-: ci stavo pensando, che ho visto che è stabile il 3.2, se non va comprerò un'altra chiavetta :)
<Matt_91> vabbè va, vado a preparere il pranzo, grazie jester e quona giornata ;)
<zappo_> ciao a tutti!quando chiudo il coperchio del mio netbook (quindi penso sospensione)alla riapertura mi chiede la password.Si può fare che non venga chiesta?
<jester-> zappo_: in scerrensaver togli la protezione
<zappo_> jester-, ok grazie mille
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho alcuni problemi con mysql phpadmin e joomla.... posso chiedere qua?
<jester-> !chiedi | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lilluz82> ok... l'anno scorso ho pasticciato per la prima volta con joomla, ma ora non ricordo le varie password di mysql apache phpadmin etc etc.... come faccio?
<jester-> se non ti risponde remix_tj la vedo dura
<lilluz82> ma esiste un canale joomla italiano?
<jester-> boh
<lilluz82> :(
<remix_tj> lilluz82:  c'e' solo il canale inglese
<lilluz82> ah ok
<lilluz82> ho seguito una videoguida su youtube, ma ad un certo punto non mi va piu avanti...
<lilluz82> cioe' quando digito localhost/joomla
<lilluz82> mi dice forbidden
<skricciolo1981> scusate ragazzi ma è normale che all avvio il boot me l ho faccia in:windows boot manager?"
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> scusate ragazzi ma è normale che all avvio il boot me l ho faccia in:"windows boot manager?"
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai messo wubi?
<skricciolo1981> eehh a saper che intendi....ho messo ubuntu da disco...
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: che intendi per wubi?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, !wubi | skricciolo1981
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !wubi | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<glpiana> questo
<skricciolo1981> nono
<skricciolo1981> cio boot fisso
<glpiana> cio?
<skricciolo1981> accendo e apre la finestra citata
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, l'hai installato partendo da cd o partendo da windows?
<skricciolo1981> *ho
<skricciolo1981> da cd
<glpiana> ben strano allora. dovrebbe avviarsi grub e basta
<skricciolo1981> ma puo dar problemi cosi?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, la cosa a mio parere non ha senso per cui non mi pongo neanche il problema se possa dare o meno problemi
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sei da ubuntu ora?
<skricciolo1981> si
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> che intendi "non ha senso"?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  nessuna risposta da term
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, impossibile
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sudo fdisk -l
<skricciolo1981> ah ok mancava sudo
<glpiana> io l'avevo scritto
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802882/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ora scrivi: mount          e copia su pastebin
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:   senza sudo?
<glpiana> senza
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802887/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai installato con wubi
<skricciolo1981> è grave?
<skricciolo1981> che comporta?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, non è grave. non è una reale installazione, tant'è che lo troverai pure nel menu dei programmi di windows
<glpiana> e giustifica il fatto che tu veda il boot manager di windows
<glpiana> comporta che non potrai aggiornarla a versioni successive
<glpiana> a dopo
<zappo_> ciao a tutti!quando accendo il mio netbook non mi chiede nessuna password ma quando chiudo il coperchio e poi lo riapro me la chiede come faccio a toglierla?grazie
<glpiana> zappo_, controlla le impostazioni del salvaschermo per vedere se hai il blocco con password attivato
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, nella finestra salvaschermo,gestione alimentazione non c'è nessuna voce che menziona password
<glpiana> zappo_, che versione di gnome stai usando?
<zappo_> glpiana, 11/04
<glpiana> zappo_, un secondo e arrivo
<glpiana> zappo_, hai davanti la finestra del salvaschermo?
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, le ultime due voci in basso cosa dicono?
<zappo_> glpiana, impostare la luminosità,oscurare lo schermo quando inattivo
<glpiana> zappo_, puoi farmi un aschermata?
<glpiana> !image | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zappo_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/193396
<glpiana> zappo_, ma che c'entra sta roba con il salvaschermo di cui ti ho chiesto?
<zappo_> glpiana, in applicazioni ,salvaschermo ho trovato solo questo
<glpiana> zappo_, quella è la gestione dell'alimentazione, non il salvaschermo
<zappo_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/193397
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, è impostato correttamente. non so perchè te la chieda e non so come non fargliela chiedere
<zappo_> glpiana, ok grazie mille comunque ciao
<laura__> salve,è la prima volta che utilizzo questo supporto,come faccio a vedere quale sistema ho in uso?
<laura__> trovato! la mia versione è 10.4 lucyd
<laura__> non riesco a installare spampante Epson Stylus SX130
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti. ho installato xubuntu sul notebook di un amico, un vecchio amilo k7600... dopo gli aggiornamenti, al riavvio sono scomparse le barre, superiore e inferiore. come ripristino?
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<xbix87> ciao a tutti
<xbix87> avrei bisogno di una mano
<nicotano> !chiedi  | xbix87
<ubot-it> xbix87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xbix87> vorrei che un tasto sulla tastiera cambiasse la frequenza della cpu
<xbix87> ad ogni pressione del tasto passi da ondemand a performance a powersave a ondemand
<xbix87> il comando su terminale l'ho trovato ma non sò come si faccia uno script che cambi ogni volta modalità
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> Ciao BetaBrain
<enzo1234> salve
<enzo1234> quando collego un hard disk esterno al pc dove lo visualizzo?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, non riesco ad installare apache e non capisco perche' :(
<lilluz82> scrivo sudo apt-get install apache2 su terminale ma poi quando vado su localhost mi dice 403 forbidden e non it works.....
<dormX> Ciao a tutti, uso 11.10 con gnome3, il problema che ho e che non posso vedere le revisioni e i comenti nel software center, sapete se esiste una soluzione? ho googlato ma non ho trovato niente...
<knoppix> posso chiedere come configurare konoppix?
<knoppix> ci siete?
<knoppix_> salve a tutti ci siete?
<knoppix_> sono nel canale italiano?
<Matt_91> sera a tutti, ho un dispositivo wifi USB che utilizza i driver nel pacchetto atmel. il problema è che però ogni tot tempo, che varia di volta in volta questo si blocca e mi blocca anche le porte USB. ho rilevato questo nei log del kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/803095/ qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi la possibile causa di questo blocco? per poter utilizzare poi nuovamente il wifi e le periferiche usb, sono costretto a riavviare tutte le volte
<Matt_91> si knoppix_
<knoppix_> posso chiedere quiaiuto per knoppix?
<knoppix_> posso chiedere qui aiuto per knoppix?
<Matt_91> knoppix_: io so che non bisogna chiedere di chiedere e che si può chiedere solo di supporto ad ubuntu e sue applicazioni, per tutto il resto c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<knoppix_> ok, ti ringrazio
<dormX> Ciao a tutti, uso 11.10 con gnome3, il problema che ho e che non posso vedere le revisioni e i comenti nel software center, sapete se esiste una soluzione? ho googlato ma non ho trovato niente...
<andrea72it> ciao a tutti e buonasera,chiedevo se qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema sul muon software center
<sin> ciao ,ho appena installato uby11.10 sul mio note ma non mi ha segnalato le partizioni
<sin> come faccio per crearle adesso?
<andrea72it> quando apro il muon software center e provo a installare dei files mi risponde "Sembra che il sistema dei pacchetti sia al momento utilizzato da un'altra applicazione. Per poter installare o rimuovere pacchetti, devi chiudere tutti gli altri gestori di pacchetti."
<andrea72it> prova col gestore partizioni nelle impostazioni di sistema
<davide_> raga minimizzare il terminale di linux
<davide_> ciao vado
<fleurtherock> ciao ho bisogno di aggiornare la lista dei software di ubuntu software center
<fleurtherock> come posso fare?
<kibitzer> @fleurtherock: apri un terminale e dai il comando:  sudo apt-get update
<ubottu-it> kibitzer: Error: "fleurtherock:" is not a valid command.
<dormX> Ciao a tutti, uso 11.10 con gnome3, il problema che ho e che non posso vedere le revisioni e i comenti nel software center, sapete se esiste una soluzione? ho googlato ma non ho trovato niente...
<fleurtherock> kibitzer, grazie, ma io ho installato la versione 10.10 e ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione 3.2 perchè non sopporto né Unity e né Gnome 3.2
<kibitzer> fleurtherock, il comando vale in tutte le versioni di ubuntu, o forse non capisco cosa vuoi fare
<phil_phys> ragazzi ho scaricato TestDrive e sto scaricando Ubuntu Desktop (precise)
<phil_phys> vado bene?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, voglio registrare una videocasseta e creare un file da masterizzare in seguito con il pc, esiste qualche programma per catturare le immagini che passano sulla tv se collego il pc con un cavo hdmi
<dario> ciao a tutti
<dario> ho un problema nell'abilitazione del modulo mod_proxy su apache Qualcuno puo' darmi supporto?
<Holden> Drizamanuber, non credo, ti serve una scheda di acquisizione
<Holden> !qualcuno | dario
<ubot-it> dario: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Drizamanuber> Holden: peccato, comunque grazie per la risposta
<Holden> Drizamanuber, di niente
<dario> ho lanciato il comando: a2enmod mod_proxy  ma ricevo l'errore: Module mod_proxy does not exists!
<damiano> dario: si tratta di configurazione di software abbastanza specifica. ti consiglio di provare sul canale inglese di apache
<phil_phys> #ubuntu-it-dev
<dario> ok grazie
<phil_phys> ragazzi avete mai usato QEMU?
<phil_phys> per provare Ubuntu 12.04?
<dario> sapreste consigliarmi un canale in cui si parli di apache?
<damiano> #httpd
<dario> httpd :No such channel
<damiano> /join #httpd
<damiano> O_O
<dario> grazie :D non sono molto pratico di irc
<damiano> ^_^
<Lorra> Salve a tutti, cercavo qualcuno che potesse risolvere un problema che ho con il programma info
<Lorra> il problema è il seguente: quando scrivo info al prompt dei comandi e dò invio ottengo questo
<Lorra> info: Impossibile trovare il nodo «Top».
<Lorra> io tuttavia ho un file /usr/share/info/dir
<Lorra> a guardarlo con less risulta un po' vuoto
<Lorra> però il messaggio sembra dire che proprio non ci sia
<Lorra> lumi?
<Holden> Lorra, magari prova sudo apt-get --reinstall install info
<Lorra> Holden, fatto, ma stessa storia di prima
<Holden> Lorra, magari prova sudo apt-get --reinstall install install-info
<Holden> Lorra, o anche  sudo update-info-dir
<Lorra> Holden, fatto, ma non è cambiato nulla
<Lorra> :(
<Holden> Lorra, hai provato anche  sudo update-info-dir  ?
<Lorra> sì
<Lorra> termina silenziosamente, ma poi info restituisce lo stesso errore
<Holden> Lorra, se lanci:  info Gzip   funziona?
<Lorra> stesso errore
<Lorra> info ha per caso una variabile d'ambiente associata?
<Lorra> Holden, tu sei su una ubuntu ora?
<Holden> Lorra, si
<Lorra> Non è che potresti eseguire printenv | grep INFO ?
<Holden> Lorra, per la variabile, man info
<Holden> Lorra, non restituisce nulla
<Holden> Lorra, LANG=C info   e dimmi il messaggio che ritorna
<Lorra> questo:
<Lorra> info: Cannot find node `Top'.
<Holden> Lorra, se provi a cercare quel msg con google trovi un bel pò di cose
<Lorra> sì, mi sembra che l'unica interessante sia la discussione su launchpad dove si dice che ci sono degli errori di sintassi nella versione italiana del fine /usr/share/dir, io ho provato a correggere quello di cui parlano però non è cambiato nulla; così ora utilizzo di nuovo il file che ho salvato prima di fare le modifiche
<Holden> Lorra, versione di ubuntu? prima funzionava?
<Lorra> Holden, ho fatto il logout perché non vedevo più niente
<Lorra> la versione di ubuntu che uso è la 11.10
<Lorra> e sì, funzionava, credo abbia funzionato sino a quando non ho installato TeXLive con il programma di installazione del TeX Users Group (che non è un pacchetto)
<Lorra> solo che l'ho notato solo ultimamente perché mi trovo ad utilizzare il manuale più spesso
<kosta> Ciao gente. Come si fa a installare il flash player su un ucount normale e non amministratore?
<kosta> huuhhuu ce qualcuno.. :)
<kiril_> ciao cervelloni informatica mi aiutate a installare flashplayer su utente normale?
<roht> buona sera
<roht> kibitzer, che distro stai usando?
<Davide_G> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kosta> no nel senso che dopo aver fatto un utente limitato, ci entro e poi non riesco a passare a root. come mai?
<mapreri> kosta, devi aggiungere l'utente limitato al gruppo admin, poi puoi usare sudo
<kosta> ma gli rimangono tutte le altre limitazioni? Come lo aggiungo al gruppo admin?
<kosta> ma non si puo importare le preferenze da aministratore agli altri utenti programmi come il flash player, preferenze e impostazioni del browser ecc?
<Lorra> Salve a tutti, qualcuno lo sa già fin troppo bene, ma ho un problema:
<Lorra> ogni volta che scrivo info al prompt dei comandi e premo invio ottengo questo messaggio di errore:
<Lorra> info: Impossibile trovare il nodo «Top».
<Lorra> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<e-DIO-t> la butto la
<e-DIO-t> hai provato con sudo info?
<Lorra> e-DIO-t: uguale...
<Lorra> e poi non voglio fare sudo info ogni volta che voglio una pagina di manuale...
<Lorra> : D
<Guest87708> hell
<Guest87708> ciao raga qualcuno sa xk ho netwrk manager bloccato ank se la macchina mi vede le connessioni di rete????
<kosta> ma si connette a internet?
<Guest87708> si quando collego il cavo adsl ma il problema è sbloccare le impostazioni di rete ... non permette nessuna operazione...
<kosta> magari e un problema di software prova installando un altro gestore di connessione. :) non sono un esperto lo buttata li :)
<Guest87708> ho provato ank ad installare wicd ma non ostante vedesse il mondo circostante non mi faceva usare il lanciavo mozzilla ma niente da fare ... adesso  ho disinstallato wicd
<Guest87708> penso k l'upgrade a 11.10 non mi abbia installato qualk pezzo del gnome network manager....
<kosta> a sto punto prova da terminale,.,.,.
<e-DIO-t> Lorra, si ma se con sudo funzionava era un qualche problema di permessi
<Guest87708> e cosa faccio da terminale???
<Davide_G> più che upgrade è un killgrade!! non funziona mai
<Guest87708> giààà e speravo in un avanzamento di sistema!!!!! ev
<Davide_G> la mia esperienza m'insegna a non fare + upgrade di nuove release.
<e-DIO-t> Davide_G, veramente basta fare upgrade da LTS a LTS e non mi risulta ci siano probleim
<kosta> <Davide_G> Cavolo bel problema... (se non e un problema di configurazione di sistema noo saprei cosa puo essere) qua ci vogliono gli esperti....!
<Guest87708> ok allora aspetto il 12.04:-##
<Davide_G> eh si
<Davide_G> anch'io farò cosi
<e-DIO-t> per quanto riguarda kosta , fai 'na prova con un utente di test
<e-DIO-t> ma mi sa che se copi la cartella di configurazione corrispondente, si porta tuttocoso [tipo se vuoi esportare i "fatti" di mozilla, copi user1/.mozilla dentro user2/.mozilla, per modo di dire.
<e-DIO-t> tutta da vedere se funziona pero' :D
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<e-DIO-t> detto questo, vad a mena' i draghi
<alessandro_> Ciao BetaBrain
<kosta> cio e tipo un utente di prova?
<alessandro_> ciao bpietro
<kosta> ma facendo cosi importa anche il flash player? e altre cose?
<Guest87708> cmq grazie x l'attenzione
<Davide_G> alessandro_, hai poi risolto con ip?
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  diciamo in gran parte si
<Davide_G> ah menomale
<alessandro_> l'unica cosa che vorrei sapere è come collegarmi in remoto
<alessandro_> e poi come condividere una partizione di disco oppure direttamente un'altro disco
<alessandro_> secondo te si può fare? Davide_G
<Davide_G> condividere in che senso?
<alessandro_> cioè mettere nel server anche un'altra partizione di disco
<alessandro_> perchè io ho creato un server ftp con vsftpd
<alessandro_> e volevo oltre alla home di ubuntu
<alessandro_> aggiungere anche una partizione di disco
<Davide_G> beh e qual'è il problema?
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  che non riesco
<Davide_G> ma il server che distro ha?
<alessandro_> ubuntu 11.10
<Davide_G> usa gparted
<alessandro_> io ho già partizionato il disco
<alessandro_> a me serve che qualla parte di partizione si visualizzi nel server
<alessandro_> si può fare?
<Davide_G> mmm
<Davide_G> ma è montata?
<alessandro_> cioè quando io mi collego ftp ora vedo solo la home di ubuntu
<alessandro_> si
<Davide_G> sicuramente si potrà fare solo che di ftp non sò niente
<alessandro_> ahh ho capito
<alessandro_> e per quanto riguarda per connettrmi in remoto al server
<alessandro_> sai darmi indicazioni?
<Davide_G> dal terminale si
<Davide_G> ssh nomeutente@indirizzoipmacchina
<e-DIO-t> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<e-DIO-t> !ln
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ln'
<alessandro_> ho provato con ssh......ma non fà niente
<alessandro_> perchè a me servirebbe connetermi con un tablet
<alessandro_> però da remoto
<Davide_G> usa quel programma che ti avevo consigliato
<alessandro_> quello di ssh?
<Davide_G> no app di andoid
<alessandro_> perchè lo disintallato dal tablet
<alessandro_> quale sarebbe questa app
<Davide_G> ConnectBot
<alessandro_> ora riprovo
<roht> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<alessandro_> niente Davide_G  non si connette
<alessandro_> mi dà la connessione e poi resta sempre in attesa
<Davide_G> devi mettere l'account del pc dove ti connetti e il suo ip
<alessandro_> ho messo cosi'
<Davide_G> strano
<alessandro_> ho provato con due indirizzi ip
<alessandro_> cioè prima quello statico
<alessandro_> e pio ip che no trovato sul servizio mioip
<alessio> buonasera a tutti
<alessio> sono appena entrato nel mondo linux davvero un bel sistema opertivo
<alessio> però vorrei postarvi un piccolo problema
<alessio> la videochiamata di facebook!!!
<alessio> non si può fare su ubuntu??
<alessio> o quanto meno soluzioni??
<damiano> che è? flash?
<alessio> utilizza uno script di skype
<damiano> stai tentando di insegnare a facebook come è la tua abitazione?
<alessio> ahhahah
<alessandro_> Davide_G,  e creare una vpn
<alessio> e vero facebook ormai ci conosce a tutti
<alessandro_> mi si collega in remoto
<alessio> utilizzo la videochiamata di facebook poichè non tutti installano skype nel proprio pc e quindi adesso lo utilizzano online su facebook
<Davide_G> mi dispiace ma non saprei alessandro_
<alessio> ed io la utilizzo sopratutto per comunicare cn parenti lontani
<alessio> quindi vorrei escludere dal mio pc windows, però prima devo trovare la soluzione a questo inconveniente
<alessio> nessuno mi può dare una mano a questo dilemma??
<damiano> alessio: che ne dici di skype e basta?
<alessio> già è installato su ubuntu
<alessio> però x comunicare utilizziamo facebook per comodità di tutti!
<alessio> insomma non si puo raggirare questo problema con wine??
<damiano> no, wine è sviluppato all'unico scopo di instilare false speranze
<alessio> capisco
<damiano> che poi
<damiano> com'è che funziona? è skype che logga in facebook e mostra i contatti nella finestra tipo?
<alessio> no
<alessio> in pratica facebook
<alessio> utilizza uno script rilasciato da skype
<alessio> quindi chiunque voglia videochiamare in facebook deve scaricare ed installare questo medesimo script
<alessio> ovviamente per windows
<damiano> bon
<damiano> parere personale
<damiano> incompatibilità costruita ad arte
<alessio> skype ormai è di windows
<alessio> quindi ovviamente non rilascia script per linux
<alessio> ma cmq grazie della chiacchierata
<alessio> una buona continuazione a tutti
<alessio> ciau
<damiano> oh nom
<damiano> ^_^
<alessio> e già
<skricciolo19811> Qualcuno mi puo spiegare in parole povere la differenza tra 11.10 natty e 11.10 oiniric?per cortesia
<Davide_G> innanzitutto e la 11.04 natty e 11.10 oneiric
<Davide_G> 11.10 e l'ultima versione della distro di ubuntu
<Davide_G> Il team di Ubuntu rilascia una nuova versione del sistema operativo ogni 6 mesi, in edizione desktop e server, per offrire agli utenti costantemente il software più innovativo del mondo open source.
<skricciolo19811> Grazie mille Davide_G
<Davide_G> skricciolo19811, per quanto riguarda i nome li scelgono in ordine alfabetico...
<Davide_G> ^nome^nomi
<skricciolo19811> Infatti la mia é m poi natty e poi oineric
<Davide_G> quand'è che cambiano la grafica del tema sul forum di ubuntu, in modo tale da integrarla con tutto il resto?
<Davide_G> quel marroncino è proprio vomitevole :x
<skricciolo19811> Ti andrebbe anche di spiegarmi "versione server
<xfce>  buonasera, ho problema con la schermata di login di xubuntu..  lo automatizzata in modo che quando accendo il pc, va direttamente alla scrivania invence quando lo accendo mi visualizza sempre la schermata di login.. qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-14
<francesc1> ubuntu one è sempre così estremamente lento a sincronizzare i files?
<krabador> francesc1, beh... non è una scheggia
<francesc1> kandros, praticamente sincronizzo le foto dal cell android su ubuntu e windows. Ma a volte è talmento lento che cre
<francesc1> credo si blocchi
<kandros> francesc1: non so che dirti praticamente non faccio foto, e quelle le faccio se sincronizzo con picasa
<francesc1> kandros, con picasa le sincronizzi dirattamente sul pc?
<kandros> no le sincranizza online sul tuo account picasa
<kandros> poi puoi usare il programma di picasa sul pc o direttamente dal browser
<kandros> francesc1: poi credo che possa fare anche la sincronizzazione via cavo con telefono ovviamente
<francesc1> kandros, senz'altro ma la sincronizzazione automatica è comodissima
<kandros> francesc1: comunque andiamo in chat che qui stiamo spammando
<francesc1> quando funziona... :p
<kandros> francesc1: picasa fa la sincronizzazione automatica online e dal cell all tuo account google
<kandros> e con il programma per pc puoi scaricare automaticamente le cose sincronizzate
<niubbone> ciao a tutti
<niubbone> scusate l'invadenza ma... c'è qualcuno?
<Siphi0n> oh yep
<Siphi0n> qualcuno ascolta sempre
<krabador> niubbone, che problema c'è?
<Acciaio> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come salvare le impostazioni di xchat? non capisco perche' ogni volta che lo chiudo e lo riapro devo risettare il proxy, il nick etc...
<niubbone> ciao krabador, beh, il fatto stesso di avere una risposta riduce il problema, grazie
<niubbone> è la prima volta che mi collego in irc
<krabador> Acciaio, le impostazioni xchat sono in /home/utente/.xchat2
<Siphi0n> Acciaio: a me salva senza problemi :S utilizzo xchat2 di Linux Mint (versione di serie)
<Siphi0n> Acciaio, potristi andare in /.xchat2 e modificare il file xchat.conf
<Acciaio> io uso xchat di ubuntu lucid
<Acciaio> versione di serie
<Siphi0n> ah mi ha anticipato krabador :D
<Acciaio> aggiornata
<Acciaio> al repo
<FloodBotIt1> Acciaio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<krabador> Siphi0n, :)
<Acciaio> ok FloodBotIt1 scusa non lo faccio + grazie Siphi0n e krabador ora voi a vedere se si puo' editarlo a mano. vi faro' sapere ciao e grazie
<krabador> ciao
<niubbone> stavo provando ad usare irssi ma la connect a irc.freenode.net è lì ferma da qualche minuto, è normale? (al momento sto usando webchat)
<Siphi0n> Acciaio: riga 130 proxy settings, riga 111 username settings
<krabador> niubbone, che sistema stai usando?
<niubbone> 11.10
<krabador> niubbone, prova calvino.freenode.net
<Siphi0n> niubbone, non sono un esperto di irc... Non so se la connessione SSL sia presente sul freenode, hai spuntato quella casellina in fase di connessione?
<krabador> non è normale, è molto rapido in connessione.
<niubbone> irc.freenode.net è andato in timeout, adesso sto provando calvino ma mi pare che non ne esca...
<niubbone> oltre a irssi sto provando anche con empaty e non funziona neanche da lì
<niubbone> fortuna che c'è la webchat. Voi che client state usando?
<Siphi0n> xchat
<Acciaio> Siphi0n, quale numero devo mettere per settare il tipo di proxy a socks5?
<Siphi0n> Acciaio D: non ne ho idea
<Acciaio> puoi fare una prova e vedere che numero ti salva pls?
<Acciaio> mi faresti un favorone
<Siphi0n> 3 ;) Acciaio
<Acciaio> :-D grazie mille :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<Siphi0n> figurati :)
<Acciaio> ok riavvio e vedo se così mi tiene le impostazioni
<Siphi0n> fatti un backup del file
<Acciaio> già fattp
<Acciaio> grazie
<Siphi0n> cmq qualcuno di voi ha una ibrida Nvidia/intel e sta usando bumblebee/ironhide?
<Acciaio> in perl 0 vuol dire vero o falso? lo chiedo per capire meglio il file xchat.conf... le modifiche che ho fatto hanno funzionato ma non sono riuscito a selezionare la rete di default a cui connettermi... sto' cercando
<Acciaio> mi sa che ho il disco rotto per questo non mi salva le impostazioni di xchat... come programmo un controllo con fix dei settori danneggiati al riavvio? e' una operazione sicura nonostante abbia la home criptata o e' meglio lasciar perdere e salvare il salvabile?
<kandros> acciaio se inendi fsck
<kandros> dai shutdown -rF now
<kandros> riavvia e forza il controllo dopo il riavvio
<Acciaio> si intendo fsck
<kandros> probabilmente devi darlo con sudo
<Acciaio> I can't find -F option in shutdown man page :-(
<Acciaio> scusa kandros sono fuso
<Acciaio> dicevo che non vedo l'opzione -F nella man page di shutdown ... per che cosa stà? che tipo di controllo effettua? io vorrei eseguire qualcosa tipo fsck.ext4 -ckp /dev/sda1
<kandros> -F serve per forzare  fsck al prossimo riavvio
<Acciaio> il mio dubbio e' .... non e' che la home criptata fa incasinare il controllo dei blocchi o delle directory e mi brucio definitivamente la home?
<kandros> altrimenti su questo non ho idea mi spiace
<Acciaio> provo ad usare il comando che mi hai detto tu... vediamo alla fine debian lo chiama modo sicuro di analizzare tutti i filesystem
<kandros> dimmi se fa perche ho letto adesso che forse non funziona piu quella -F
<kandros> *se va
<Acciaio> bho nella man page non c'e'
<kandros> si ho letto che non c'è piu da ubuntu 6.10 o.O su arch funziona ancora
<kandros> Acciaio: senti crea direttamente nella root un file di testo senza dentro nulla
<kandros> e chiamalo forcefsck
<kandros> e riavvia a mano
<Acciaio> ?
<kandros> per fare un fsck al riavvio devi creare un file che si chiama forcefsck nella root
<kandros> -F faceva esattamente quello
<Acciaio> se avvio in recovery mode(single) mi monta i filesystem?
<paolosan> ciao
<kandros> Acciaio: in automatico dici?
<Acciaio> si
<Acciaio> nel senso se avvio in recovery mode posso smontare la root ed eseguire fsck?
<kandros> non se sono sicuro ma basta cercare di entrare in una cartella e se ci entri vuol dire che è montata no?
<Acciaio> bhe quello sicuro
<Acciaio> e' che volevo saperlo prima di riavviare
<Acciaio> bha vabe' ci ripenso prima di andare a nanna
<Acciaio> ora volevo andare un po' avanti
<kandros> boh leggo ovunque solo il comando che ti ho dato io (ma a quanto pare non funziona piu su ubuntu) e sudo touch /forcefsck che crea per l'appunto il file che farà fare l'fsck ma non ho idea del perche serva anche il touch per cambiare data di modifica
<kandros> Acciaio: pare comunque che come immaginavi da errore se provi a fare fsck su una partizione criptata, e ci sono un po di passaggi da fare in recovery
<Acciaio> che pacco quando mai ho criptato la home...
<Acciaio> non ho nemmeno spazio su disco per formattarla e ripristinarla
<Acciaio> tra l'altro sta cosa della criptazione mi frega il 50% dello spazio...
<kandros> in che senso? non ho mai criptato le partizioni proprio per non aver problemi a smanettare
<Acciaio> bho io c'havevo l'opzione durante l'installazione
<Acciaio> non so' se era selezionata di default
<Acciaio> o se l'ho selezionata io
<Acciaio> wait I'm calculating du output :-D a lot of thousands of java bean in my home it may take a while
<Acciaio> non sono +
<Acciaio> capace di parlare in italiano
<Acciaio> il fatto che non conosca nemmeno l'inglese mi fa sentire abbastanza un cretino
<Acciaio> :-(
<kandros> ti capisco, ormai leggo e scrivi in iglese senza farci caso
<kandros> poi è imbarazzante quanto non ricordo una parola in itliano ma so benissimo cosa potrei dir in inglese
<kandros> Acciaio: penso di aver sputtanato le notiche senza volerlo puoi mandare un paio di messaggi con mio nome per piacere?
<Acciaio> kandros, hi sputtanato le natiche?
<Acciaio> kandros, ma che cosa mi combini?
<Acciaio> mi scollego un attimo ci sentiamo tra un secondo ciao kandros
<kandros> sto diventando pazzo a configurare awesomewm
<kandros> appena riesco a fare qualcosa che mi ha portato via ogni tipo di imprecazione e ore trovo lo stesso modo di farla in 2 righe
<Acciaio> sicuramente ...
<Acciaio> lo sai che e' sempre così
<Acciaio> ...
<Acciaio> cacchio sto' la vorando troppo... mi fanno male le dita...
<Acciaio> mi sa che devo cambiare tastiera prenderne  una con i tasti + ammortizzati
<kandros> per lo meno il lavoro finito da soddisfazione altrimenti usavo il filo del mouse per impiccarmi
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> ho installato cairo-dock 2.4
<fleurtherock> ho scaricato dei plug-in extra
<fleurtherock> voi AV
<fleurtherock> voi avete idea di come si installano?
<massimo18> Buonissima e felice giornata :)))
<esulu> so you
<Guest60229> ho problemi ad avviare vsftpd, chi mi può aiutare?
<lobo77> salve a tutti, ho un problema, ieri sera la mia bimba ha iniziato a rompere le scatole che voleva giocare a the sims 2, allora ho preso i miei bei cd originali, li ho inseriti e tramite il wine ho cercato di installarli dentro la mia bellissima ubuntu 11.10, il problema è che quando mi chiede di fare il cambio del cd non me lo fa, non mi fa smontare il dvd-rom e di conseguenza non me lo identifica come disco due (quando lo inseris
<lobo77> co) qualche soluzione?
<jester-> lobo77: guardare sul sito wine se il gioco è supportato
<lobo77> ora controllo grazie :D
<jester-> ed eventuale workaround
<lobo77> jester-: mi dice che solo the sims 3 è compatibile, ho anche quello, ma quando lo installo mi dice che sicuramente c'è un'altra installazione dello stesso gioco in corso, solo che prima di farlo per la prima volta, non l'avevo mai installato... e non mi fa partire l'installazione
<jester-> lobo77: guarda sul wiki come rimuovere
<jester-> lobo77: guarda sul wiki come rimuovere 1wine
<jester-> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<lobo77> ho trovato qualcosa, ora provo, grazie mille
<micia80> ciao
<micia80>  ho installato ubuntu 11.10, vorrei installare SAFARI in quanto lo utilizzavo con XP, ho installato wine, ma safari non funziona: qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<jester-> micia80: non tutto è compatibile con wine
<Matt_91> 'giorno a tutti, ho un dispositivo wifi USB che utilizza i driver nel pacchetto atmel. il problema è che però ogni tot tempo, che varia di volta in volta questo si blocca e mi blocca anche le porte USB. ho rilevato questo nei log del kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/803095/ qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi la possibile causa di questo blocco? per poter utilizzare poi nuovamente il wifi e le periferiche usb, sono costretto a riavviare tutte le volte
<micia80> quindi non si può
<jester-> Matt_91: prova a ricaricare il modulo wifi
<Matt_91> jester-: e come?
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo modprobe nomemodulo
<Matt_91> jester-: opk, appena si blocca provo :)
<Matt_91> *ok
<lobo77> jester-: mi dice di utilizzare il comando wine eject, ma mi dice che non esiste alcun drive cd-rom
<lobo77> quindi non posso cambiare disco... uffa...
<jester-> lobo77: hai provato la seconda soluzione?
<jester-> lobo77: fai una cartella, ci copi il contenuto di tutti i cd e lanci setup.exe da li
<lobo77> si,quando parte l'installazione mi dice che devo inserire il disco 1
<lobo77> ...
<jester-> lobo77: se copi il contenuto di cd1 cd2 nella cartella e fai da li aggiri il problema
<lobo77> quando lancio l'installazione, dopo aver copiato i dischi in una cartella, mi dice che devo inserire il disco 1
<lobo77> e l'installaizone non procede
<kimal73> quando qualcuno versa una quota in favore di ubuntu la comunità quali opportunità li offre? Vieni iscritto come membro? Ti mandano delle news particolari? Una medaglia all'onore?
<jester-> kimal73: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-doc
<kimal73> grazie
<kimal73> jester-: in quella chat ci sono due gatti
<jester-> kimal73: l'importante è che fai una donazione, una mail di ringraziamento te la fanno di sicuro
<kimal73> jester-: ok!
<kimal73> jester-: ma cambia qualcosa se la faccio a xubuntu piuttosto che a kubuntu oppure a ubuntu o è la stessa cosa?
<jester-> kimal73: penso che sia la stessa cosa
<kimal73> va bene
<Matt_91> jester-: no no non funziona, secondo me bisognerebbe riavviare il modulo o il servizio o quello che è che gestisce le periferiche USB, adesso doun occhiata soo google
<Matt_91> jester-: forse ho risolto :) però devo testare, mi sono fatto un miniscript che quando si inchioda mi riavvia imoduli del usb e del wifi, vuoi vedere?
<jester-> Matt_91: fa vedere
<Matt_91> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803873/ messo nella home e sul desktop fatto lanciatore che lo lancia come: gksudo ./script :) che ne dici? se lo avvio adessso, mi spegne il wifi e poi me lo riaccende
<Matt_91> jester-: se conosci altri moduli che potrei far riavviare... li aggiungo :D
<jester-> Matt_91: usbstorage se non funza
<Matt_91> jester-: ok
<Matt_91> vabbè, spengo jester-, grazie come sempre ;)
<buder> ciao  a tutti
<buder> non riesco a far connettere ubuntu alla rete creata con un cell android: la vede correttamente, ma nn riesce a collegarsi
<buder> caRICA ALL'INFINITO E POI MI RICHIEDE LA PASSWORD
<buder> ops scusate il maiusc
<damiano> con altri sistemi funziona?
<buder> con windows si
<damiano> oh bene
<damiano> allora non sò
<buder> qual'è la migliore applicazione per fare il tether da android?
<buder> non vorrei che sia colpa dell'applicazione di default
<Sergio> chi può aiutarmi a creare un server ftp facile?
<Holden> !ftp | Guest56403
<ubot-it> Guest56403: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<Guest56403> it doesn't work
<jester-> !english | Guest56403
<ubot-it> Guest56403: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest56403> ho visto la risposta in inglese e mi sono adeguato
<Holden> Guest56403, the article i linked you was in Italian, you would have known if you had actually read it.
<Guest56403> l'ho già letto, ma non funziona
<damiano> lol
<Guest56403> altrimenti non sarei qui
<damiano> Guest56403: cos'è che non funziona?
<Guest56403> adesso va
<Guest56403> ma quando do i comandi per stopparlo o farlo ripartire dice di usare un altro comando
<Guest56403> service...
<jester-> Guest56403: è giusto, service nomeservizio start stop etc etc sostituisce /etc/init.d/servizio bla bla
<Guest56403> ma ho degli errori dando quei comandi
<jester-> Guest56403: nome del servizio?
<Guest56403> vsftpd
<jester-> sudo service vsftpd stop
<jester-> o start
<jester-> o restart
<jester-> dipende da cosa supporta il servizio stesso
<Luca> Ciao
<elisa> ciao ... a tutti io ho kubuntu 11.10 come faccio per passare a ubuntu?
<elisa> ??? non capisco perchè mi ha scritto così
<Holden> elisa, basta che installi il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop e li avrai entrambi
<elisa> ??? perchè mi scrive a capoccia sua?
<lobo77> perchè passare da kubuntu a ubuntu? il kubuntu non è ubuntu con il kde?
<elisa> quind sudo atp-gest install ubuntu-desktop
<lobo77> get non gest
<Holden> elisa, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<elisa> mmmm ragazzi mi stà impazzendo il pc
<elisa> allora o fatto incolla e mi è uscito questo
<elisa> Un soldado destinado en Irak recibe una carta de su novia La carta decía lo siguiente: Querido Alberto. Ya no puedo continuar con esta relación. La distancia que nos separa es demasiado grande. Tengo que admitir que te he sido infiel dos veces desde que te fuiste y creo que ni tu ni yo nos merecemos esto, lo siento. Por favor devuélveme la foto que te envié, con amor, Sofía. El soldado, muy herido, le pidió a todos sus compañer
<Holden> O.o
<elisa> quindi il ubuntunormale lo scelgo dal login giusto
<Holden> si elisa
<elisa> grazie
<zalex_> ciao
<zalex_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Diabolele> Buongiorno
<Diabolele> volevo sapere quale versione di ubuntu è la migliore per un asus 1201 ha che monta la gma 500
<Luca__> salve
<Luca__> c'è nessuno che mi puo aiutare per i driver ati su un hd5650?
<Luca__> c'è nessuno?
<nicotano> buona sera
<giovanni_> salve
<giovanni_> volevo provare a utlizzare evolution, ma non parte proprio! :-(
<Siphi0n> buonasera giovanni_ :) in che senso non parte proprio?
<Siphi0n> su che versione di Ubuntu sei?
<giovanni_> che se clicco sull'icona  è come se non lo avessi neanche fatto
<giovanni_> 11.10
<nicotano> giovanni_,  non è installato evolution
<Siphi0n> :) intenti l'icona in alto a destra?
<giovanni_> ho provato ad installarlo, ma mi dice che ci sono dipendenze che non possono essere risolte
<giovanni_> intendo l'icona "Evolution mail and calendar"
<nicotano> giovanni_, fai l'installazione da synaptic non centro software
<nicotano> se non è installato lo installi sudo apt-get install synaptic
<giovanni_> ho provato da linea di comando, ma mi dice in pratica le stesse cose di centro software
<nicotano> giovanni_, fai l'installazione da synaptic non centro software
<giovanni_> appunto, ho fatto sudo apt-get install evolution, non va bene?
<nicotano> installa da  synaptic che ti sistema  le dipendenze
<davide_> ciauz ridurre a icona il terminale di ubnutu con comandi da tastiera
<giovanni_> ok grazie, provo e vi dico
<giovanni_> in synaptic ho contato 36 pacchetti che iniziano per "evolution": li installo tutti?
<Siphi0n> basta che selezioni l'unico che si chiama evolution
<Siphi0n> le dipendenze le risolve da solo synaptic
<Siphi0n> il mio synaptic consiglia la versione 3.2.1
<davide_> come si fà
<Siphi0n> 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 più precisamente
<Siphi0n> davide_ non ne ho idea :(
<davide_> nessuno sa aiutarmi??
<giovanni_> mi dice ancora di dipendenze non risolte
<giovanni_> e poi:
<Siphi0n> davide_ ti serve ridurlo e farlo lavorare in background o hai solo bisogno di "toglierlo di torno" e poi magari rilanciarlo?
<giovanni_> "Assicurarsi di aver aggiunto e abilitato tutti i repository nelle preferenze"
<giovanni_> di quali preferenze parla?
<davide_> solo ridurlo a icona poi quando serve lo rilancio
<giovanni_>  Dipende: evolution-common v.(=3.2.2-0ubuntu0.1), ma verrà installata v.2.32.2-0ubuntu7
<Siphi0n> hai Unity per caso? davide_
<davide_> penso ho ubuntu 11.10
<Siphi0n> hai una barra di applicazioni a sinistra?
<davide_> si
<Siphi0n> per lanciare velocemente un applicazione nella barra a sinistra basta che tieni premuto il tasto "windows" della tastiera
<Siphi0n> e poi il numero della posizione
<Siphi0n> dell'applicazione a sinistra
<Siphi0n> quindi se il terminale è in posizione 1 a sinistra basta un "windows"+1 per lanciarlo
<davide_> con comadi da tastiera è possibile
<Siphi0n> lanciare il terminale? è quello che ti sto dicendo
<giovanni_> davide_ vuole minimizzarlo, non lanciarlo, credo
<davide_> giusto minimizzarlo  con comand ida tastiera. lancarlo lo so fare
<giovanni_> davide_ qui c'è scritto att+F9, ma a me non funziona:
<giovanni_> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/user-guide/it/keyboard-skills.html#shortcuts-window
<giovanni_> Siphi0n hai letto cosa mi dice synaptic?
<giovanni_> ora provo a cambiare le preferenze di synaptic
<davide_> anch e a mè , come mai
<davide_> ciauz
<Nippon> salve a tutti, come va
<Nippon> vorrei chiedervi un favore, so che per modificare il formato delle foto in jpeg esiste un comando che conosco, quindi vorrei sapere se esiste anche un comando per ridimensionare tutte le foto nella risoluzione desiderata. Grazie
<Nippon> il comando per modificare il formato delle foto di una cartella è il seguente: for img in *.CR2; do ufraw-batch --out-type=jpeg $img; done
<Nippon> esiste anche per modificare la risoluzione di tutte le foto tramite terminale? Grazie
<Nippon> qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<kandros> Nippon:  installa imagemagick
<Nippon> é un programma? non è che conosci un comando
<gigirock> Nippon, che devi fare ?
<kandros> è un programma che permette di convertire e ridimensionare da terminale
<kandros> dando convert *.png -resize 60x60 immagine
<kandros> tutte le immagini che sono png vendono copiate con risoluzione di 60x60 e chiamate immagine1 immagine 2 immagine 3 ecc ecc
<kandros> sicuramente c'è anche un modo per non cambiarli il nome e sovrascrivere quelle di origine, controlla il manuale di imagemagick
<Nippon> quindi baasta anche dare questo comando da terminale
<Nippon> allora non è necessario installare il programma
<Acciaio> join &chiacchiere
<sin> hola gente!si può fare una partizione postuma su uby 1.10?
<sin> 1.10?
<sin> 11.10
<Acciaio> che vuol dire prostuma?uby sta per wuby?
<sin> ubuntu 11.10 e dopo aver installato uby
<Acciaio> non ho idea di cosa sia uby pero' per fare le partizioni di solito si va su Sistema-> amministrazione -> gestore dischi
<Acciaio> un tempo c'era anche gparted (o parted se eri smanettone)
<sin> affettuosamente uby sta per ubuntu
<sin> si con il gestore dischi,ma anche con gparted
<Acciaio> bhe non capisco la domanda??? con gparted apri il disco scegli un pezzo libero e crei la partizione... poi se vuoi che la partizione sia montata all'avvio e nella cartella desiderata conviene aggiungerla in /etc/fstab
<Acciaio> se nel disco non hai spazio libero puoi anche ridimensionare una partizione esistente(sempre che ci sia abbastanza spazio disponibile sul disco)
<Acciaio> e creare così lo spazio libero
<sin> gparted lo scarico da software center
<Siphi0n> sudo apt-get install gparted @ sin
<sin> lo sto facendo da notebook
<Nippon> ho installato imagemagick. Come faccio ad aprire il programma
<kandros> Nippon: non so neanche se ha una gui, si usa da terminale
<Nippon> quindi basta dare solo il comando da terminale
<kandros> Nippon: imagemagick è il pacchetto che una volta installato permette di usare quel comando
<kandros> poi facendo man imaemagick vedi tutti le funzioni che puo fare che sono molto comode
<Nippon> ho capito, mi hai dato quello per il ridimensinamento, potresti darmi anche per la conversione?
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> ho digitato il comando, ma mi dice che non c'è il manuale
<Nippon> ok, avevo sbagliato a scrivere
<kandros> pure io
<Nippon> infatti avevo fatto copia e incolla ;-)
<Nippon> sai quello per convertire le immagini?
<kandros> cmq per voncertire formato  convert immaginedaconvertire nomenuovofilePUNTOformato
<Nippon> per esempio da CR2 a jpeg. Cosa dovrei scrivere?
<Nippon> se volessi fare tutte le immagini di una cartella
<kandros> covnvert nomedellaimmagine.CR2 nuovonome.jpg
<kandros> al posto del primo nome metti *.CR2
<sin> come funziona gparted?
<kandros> sin: dipende da che devi fare ma è molto intuitivo smanetta pure tanto finche non gli dai l'ok di applicare le modifiche quello che fai è solo virtuale
<Nippon> ho scritto la seguente riga (  convert *.CR2 nuovonome.jpeg )   , ma non è successo niente, come mai?
<sin> si ,però non mi accendono le palette del menù
<Acciaio> penso che crei un nuovo file
<kandros> con il terminale sei nella cartella dove sono le foto? Nippon
<Nippon> ok, fatto. Dovevo aspettare un pò
<Nippon> Grazie per il tuo grande aiuto
<kandros> np
<Nippon> adesso tutto ok
<Nippon> grazie tanto
<kandros> per quanto ho fatto penare quei poveretti del canale di awesomewm tutta la notte dovrei stare qui ad aiutare per 2 anni per compensare il karma XD
<Nippon> allora in bocca al lupo!!! meno male che esistono persone come voi
<Nippon> ciao
<sin> posso partizionare il file system
<sin> ?
<soniko> chi mi aiuta
<soniko> a istallare il mio ubuntu
<soniko> insieme a window...
<soniko> e da ogi pomeriggio che ci combatto
<soniko> mi arrendo...
<soniko> -.-
<FloodBotIt1> soniko: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<soniko> chi mi aiuta??
<soniko> pronto..
<enzotib> !enter | soniko
<ubot-it> soniko: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> !installazione | soniko
<ubot-it> soniko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<soniko> ho provato di tutto
<soniko> niente da fare
<soniko> tutorial anche su youtube
<soniko> ma niente..
<enzotib> soniko: qual è il problema, nello specifico, cos'è che non funziona?
<soniko> mi esce un cavolo di messaggio di errore
<enzotib> !enter | soniko, secondo avverimento
<ubot-it> soniko, secondo avverimento: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<soniko> ovviamente il messaggio di errore non mi fa proseguire nella mia istallazzione
<enzotib> e qual è questo messaggio?
<soniko> hai team wiever vuoi darci un occhiata?
<enzotib> soniko: non c'è l'ho e comunque non lo farei
<soniko> disco non presente errore ghrthdxbsjrufhsbjuyfgsnurhd
<soniko> le lettere sono un esempio
<enzotib> soniko: hai installato anche il bootloader?
<attempt> soniko ti sei avventurato a fare una installazione avanzata indicando tu le partizioni?
<soniko> aspetta che vi faccio leggere meglio nello specifico
<soniko> window disco non presente exception processinf message c0000013 parameters 75b1bf7c475b1bf7c75b1bf7c
<soniko> si mi sn avventurato nello specifico..
<soniko> ma non ci riesco proprio
<enzotib> soniko: ma all'avvio ti compare il menu in cui scegliere quale sistema avviare?
<soniko> non mi compare nulla solo questo errore
<soniko> e nn mi fa proseguire
<soniko> nn ho virus nel pc
<soniko> perche ho formattato io il pc proprio una settimana fa
<soniko> ho tutti i valori apposto
<soniko> nn riesco a capire
<enzotib> ma che c'entrano i virus?
<kandros> soniko: che hai fatto prima di combinare il casino?
<soniko> niente
<soniko> lho fatto anche una volta da solo tutto sto procedimenti
<soniko> ora non ricordo se devo istallare altre cose mmm
<soniko> sto dando di matto dalle tre di oggi pomeriggio
<soniko> e impossibile...
<soniko> -.-
<kandros> soniko: se non dici come è apparto il probleme cosa hai installato o disintallato e in che ordine nessuno mai ti potra aiutare
<kandros> *apparso
<soniko> ho istallato wubi senza niente solo codesto file
<soniko> e mi da l'errore
<soniko> poi ho istallato dal torres formato iso il ubuntu anchesso nel formato aveva wubi
<soniko> lho fatto partire ma niente codesto errore permane
<soniko> poi  lho masterizzato e mi dice se usarlo come prova o istallarlo
<soniko> lo istallo stavolta una versione piu antica 10.04
<soniko>  e nn mi da lo spazio vuoto necessario per la ripartizione..
<soniko> ma dico io porca miseria chiedo tanto dalla vita??
<soniko> -.-
<kandros> soniko: beh mica appare dal nulla sei tu che devi avere una partizione adeguata
<soniko> di partizioni nn me ne intendo..
<soniko> ma so che wubi fa da se..
<attempt> soniko ma vuoi usare wubi o fare una installazione regolare?
<soniko> aspetta attempt
<soniko> aprendo wubi mi e uscito il coso..programma di istallazaione
<soniko> :O
<soniko> dimensione del'istallazione ho messo 10 gb ok?
<mariu> :)
<soniko> mariu
<soniko> mi puoi dare una mano?
<attempt> soniko mai usato wubi. se li hai perlomeno metti 20 o 30gb
<soniko> mi arrendo
<attempt> altrimenti ci potrai mettere pochi programmi per provare ubuntu.
<Acciaio> ubuntu lo provi con 10GB di spazio... anche meno se non installi troppa roba
<Acciaio> 20 30 gb ci entra il mondo
<Skateboard> ragazzi
<Skateboard> mi date il link dove ci sono scritte le carrateristiche che deve avere un pc per avere ubuntu 10.10
<ale55sandro> Ciao a tutti!!
<damiano> ciao ale
<ale55sandro> ciao damiano
<ale55sandro> ci son riuscito con ip statico
<ale55sandro> ho configurato il server
<ildeejaymarcus> CIAO PER FAVORE C'E' QUALCUNO CHE SA PERCHE NON RIESCO AD INSTALLARE IL CD .ISO NEL MIO PC?
<ale55sandro> ora mi basta solo sapere come collegarmi da remoto
<ale55sandro> cioè vorrei digitare nella barra degli indirizzi ip e collegarmi da remoto
<ale55sandro> secondo te damiano  cosa devo fare?
<ale55sandro> crearmi una vpn
<ale55sandro> oppure basta quello che ho fatto ed è possibile collegarsi lo stesso?
<damiano> devi forwardare le porte del router
<ale55sandro> ahh ho capito
<ale55sandro> è c'è una guida che spiega come farlo oppure sapresti indicarmelo te?
<damiano> cerca port forwarding
<ale55sandro> io ho remote managent in una scheda
<damiano> allora non sò
<ale55sandro> si si è quella di sicuro penso
<ale55sandro> ora che ho abilitato cosa devo digitare nella barra degli indirizzi?
<damiano> che servizio hai abilitato?
<ale55sandro> remote management
<ale55sandro> il servizio è vsftpd
<damiano> beh
<damiano> vedi il tuo ip con iltuoip.it
<damiano> usa quello
<damiano> ok?
<ale55sandro> se io metto quello mi chiede il nome utente e password per entrare nella gestione del modem
<damiano> allora non hai forwardato
<ale55sandro> si ora ti mostro
<ale55sandro> http://imageshack.us/f/85/remote.png/ damiano
<ale55sandro> ho messo la spunta su gestione remota
<ale55sandro> sul filtro ho messo abilita tutti
<ale55sandro> io ho quello come router il dlink
<ale55sandro> ahh damiano  ho trovato port forwading
<ale55sandro> ora che devo fare?
<ale55sandro> se schiaccio su add mi apre una scheda e mi chiede
<ale55sandro> damiano,  ci sei ancora vero?
<ale55sandro> damiano....ti prego una manina perfavore e poi non ti rompo più
<kevin15> sera a tutti
<kevin15> piccolo problema con ubuntu 11.10
<kevin15> chi puo' aiutarmi?
<kevin15> riguarda il funzionamento della mia scheda wi-fi
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti....come si fa a creare un immagine iso con brasero partendo dalle due cartelle audio(vuota) e video????????
<kevin15> con la magia nera
<kevin15> spiegati meglio
<kevin15> c'e' nessuno?
<drugantibus> ho shrinkato un file iso ottenendo due cartelle (le classiche cartelle che ci sono nei dvd: la cartella audio (vuota) e la cartella video c(contenente tutti i file vob del film)...volevo sapere come fare per masterizzare il tutto su un dvd vergine ottenendo come risultato un file iso
<drugantibus> qualcuno sa aiutarmi...?
<drugantibus> ho shrinkato un file iso ottenendo due cartelle (le classiche cartelle che ci sono nei dvd: la cartella audio (vuota) e la cartella video c(contenente tutti i file vob del film)...volevo sapere come fare per masterizzare il tutto su un dvd vergine ottenendo come risultato un file iso
<drugantibus> chi mi aiuta....?
<roberta> salve c'è qualcuno ... ho un problema con awn ... ho più barre
<roberta> inoltre ho problema con l'audio
<drugantibus> ho shrinkato un file iso ottenendo due cartelle (le classiche cartelle che ci sono nei dvd: la cartella audio (vuota) e la cartella video c(contenente tutti i file vob del film)...volevo sapere come fare per masterizzare il tutto su un dvd vergine ottenendo come risultato un file iso
<drugantibus> c'è qualcuno che sa come aiutarmi..?
<roberta> con cosa lo hai shrinkato? che programmi
<roberta> programma
<user_k> coe usare bluetooh 4 per connettere due pc con chiavette blutoot?
<drugantibus> ho shrinkato un dvd con un film
<drugantibus> era un immagine iso da 5 gb e il risultato con dvd shrink è stato quello di ottenere due le due cartelle suddette
<roberta> ciao ho problemi con awn ... ho una doppia barra -- e l'audio con vlc "croccia
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-15
<m1t0> buona notte a tutti
<m1t0> quelli rimasti :P
<sin_> hola!dove posso trovare il prog.  e2fsprogs v1.41+ per ridimensionare una partizione ext4?
<sin_> niente?bene a dopo.
<akis24> giorno
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<m1t0> good morning!
<attempt> o/
<alecv> buongiorno,
<nirunco> ciao
<nirunco> mi servirebbe un'informazione:
<nirunco> come faccio a usare la modalità testuale senza passare per la grafica?
<nirunco> So farlo su Arch, ma è un po' noioso dopo mettere tutto apposto D:
<nirunco> mi servirebbe avviare il server X
<nirunco> da modalità testuale
<nirunco> ma non posso farlo
<nirunco> finche la grafica è aperta..
<alecv> ho provato a installa open bravo da ubuntu software center, (uso 10.04 lts) e altri programmi, ad un certo punto si è bloccat al'installazione x carenza di spazio sul disco fisso, ho ripulito tutto, ma da allora ho problemi con ubuntu, prima non trovava i dischi all'avvio, poi è sparita la periferica audio, non riesco a spengerlo ma solo a disconnetterlo
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<lilluz82> salve  a tutti! ho pasticciato con l'installazione di joomla e non mi parte apache..... help!
<lilluz82> salve  a tutti! ho pasticciato con l'installazione di joomla e non mi parte apache..... help!
<BetaBrain> Buoooonaaa domenicaaaaa  .................. restate a casa ad aspettareeee
<ciuffy> non riesco a montare la penna usb
<onebitxajax> ciuffy: cosa usi? ubuntu o kubuntu?
<ciuffy> ubuntu
<ciuffy> onebitxajax:
<onebitxajax> ciuffy: non la vedi sotto nautilus vero?
<ciuffy> non ho provato nautilus ecco l'errore che mi da http://pastebin.com/yPyK9h9r onebitxajax
<Diabolele> Buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno di sapere come ripristinare ubuntu sul mio portatile dato che hi provato a fare l'upgrade a 11.04 ma non mi si vedeva cosi ho provato a riupristinare i vecchi ma nulla come posso fare?
<onebitxajax> ciuffy: questo te lo da con cosa?
<ciuffy> con il comando dmesg onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> ciuffy: hai provato a montarla in read only?
<ciuffy> no come faccio? onebitxajax
<Diabolele> ce nessuno che mi puo risp
<ciuffy> onebitxajax: la sd me la vede
<ciuffy> onebitxajax: c'è pericolo di perdere i dati se installo lxde?
<Diabolele> ciao a tutti ubuntu 11.10 è compatibile con la gma 500
<Diabolele> ho scarico un altra versione
<ciuffy> enzotib: scusa, non riesco a montare la pennetta usb
<enzotib> ciuffy: da quell'output sembrerebbe non funzionante
<ciuffy> enzotib: su windows funge
<ciuffy> enzotib: c'è rischio di perdere i dati se installo lxde sul pc?
<enzotib> ciuffy: che c'entra lxde con la usb?
<ciuffy> enzotib: nulla, ma volevo fare un backup dei dati prima di istallarlo, non mi masterizza neanche...
<enzotib> ciuffy: il backup devi farlo
<ciuffy_> sono anche caduto
<Diabolele> nessuno?
<peloponneso> da oggi, non so perchè, quando scrivo mail oppure su FB o in qualsiasi posto su internet, vedo le mie parole sottolineate come errori nel controllo ortografico, come posso eliminare questa cosa?
<lilluz82> salve  a tutti! ho pasticciato con l'installazione di joomla e non mi parte apache..... help!
<damiano> appare evidente che il controllo ortografico è andato rotto. prova a cercare delle info su google su come funziona in ubuntu
<Nippon> salve a tutti, come va?
<damiano> bene
<Nippon> vorrei chiedere il vostro aiuto. Devo ridimensionare delle foto a 800x800
<damiano> bash scripting
<damiano> oppure con gimp
<Nippon> dal termianale dando il comando convert " *.jpeg -resize 800x800 image " mi da errore
<Nippon> c'è qualche cosa sul comando che è errato? Da premettere che già ho installato il pacchetto imagemack, provato e funzionante
<damiano> quale errore?
<simone> vi preho mi aiutate???
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/805062/
<simone> chi mi da una mano?
<damiano> prova con il nome di un file singolo
<Diabolele> ehi mi servirebbe aiuto please
<Nippon> ma io vorrei farlo con tutti i file
<Nippon> perchè sono 100
<Nippon> provo con uno per vedere se c'è un problema di scrittura
<Nippon> risolto
<Nippon> è stato un errore di scrittura. bisognava scrivere solo .jpg e non jpeg
<Holden> Nippon, poi sei riuscito a convertire le immagini raw?
<Nippon> si holden, ti ringrazio, adesso posso fare tutto anche il ridimensionamento, ovviamente sempre grazie al vostro aiuto
<Holden> Nippon, c'è un'ottima pagina sul resizing con convert a http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<Nippon> a te come ti va? questo linux mi piace sempre di più
<Nippon> si, qalcuno me lo ha suggerito, infatti sto modificando molte fotoe il pc si è un pò imballato
<kandros> buongiorno!
<kandros> comando per vedere che driver video sto usando
<kandros> ?
<alecv>  ho provato a installa open bravo da ubuntu software center, (uso 10.04 lts) e altri programmi, ad un certo punto si è bloccat al'installazione x carenza di spazio sul disco fisso, ho ripulito tutto, ma da allora ho problemi con ubuntu, prima non trovava i dischi all'avvio, poi è sparita la periferica audio, non riesco a spengerlo ma solo a disconnetterlo
<Nede> buongiorno e buona domenica
<Nede> ho un problema
<Nede> su mdadm
<Nede> ho preso 4 HD da 2 tb uguali
<Nede> e ho creato un raid 10
<Nede> mdadm sincronizza tutto ed è ok ma
<Nede> quando riavvio mi manca sempre l'ultimo hd e il rai è degradato...
<Nede> suggerimenti?
<damiano> non sò
<damiano> sei un mostro :O
<Nede> grazie lo stesso damiano
<damiano> ah
<Nede> sono così brutto???
<damiano> ricordati di fare anche un backup temporizzato
<damiano> beh, bello non sei
<Nede> ah-ah!!!!
<damiano> poi
<damiano> ubuntu si avvia sul raid?
<damiano> che ne sò prova a fare esperimenti senza tenerci sopra il kernel
<resho> Ciao a tutti. Sto aiutanto un'amica a correggere la tesi di laurea scritta in Word. C'è una cosa che non riesco a sistemare, vediamo se qualcuno di voi lo sa. Ha messo dei link abbastanza lunghi, c'è modo di mandarli a capo senza spezzarli spaziando?
<damiano> si
<damiano> spezza il testo del link
<damiano> crea due hyper-link
<Nede> damiano, sì, ubuntu si avvia su un secondo raid 1 con 2 SSD....ci dovrò lavorare parecchio......
<damiano> oh nom
<resho> se li spazio perdo il link, non ci sono impostazioni per farlo in automatico?
<nicotano> salve
<Nede> damiano, ho creato una nuova discussione sul forum, se hai voglia di dare un'occhiata ai "log" che ho postato... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,503747.0.html
<myfriend> ciao
<myfriend> ho scaricato firefox-12.0a1.en-US.linux-i686 .tar.bz2   come si installa ??
<damiano> not
<damiano> utilizza un repository esterno
<damiano> cerca ubuntu 11.10 firefox nightly e vedi
<rat11> myfriend: devi installare firefox "ubuntu software center"
<rat11> myfriend: devi installare firefox da "ubuntu software center"
<myfriend> ok provo
<mapreri> myfriend, la 12 è la nightly, giusto?
<damiano> si
<myfriend> http://nightly.mozilla.org/
<damiano> quelle sono le build
<damiano> a te servono i pacchetti
<myfriend> non si puo installarlo
<mapreri> io uso questo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<mapreri> oltre a questo: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<mapreri> quel tar.gz saranno i sorgenti, no? non c'è un README o un INSTALL?
<Guest39091> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa come impostare la sospensione in modo da farla ripartire piggiando un tasto?
<Guest39091> (possibilmente quello del mouse)
<enzotib> Guest39091: farla ripartire?
<Guest39091> enzotib, si, nel senso, che con un tasto sospendo il pc, con l'altro lo riaccendo dalla sospensione
<Guest39091> comprendi?
<Guest39091> enzotib, ci sei?
<enzotib> Guest39091: sì
<Guest39091> enzotib, hai qualche idea di come possa fare?
<enzotib> no
<Guest39091> enzotib, ok grazie
<spock> buona sera a tutti
<spock> Mi ritiro, Buona sera a tutti.
<storion3> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema troppo noioso.... collegando il disco esterno sul netbook, posso vedere e copiare i fle verso il netbook, ma non ho il permesso di modificare il disco estrerno. Ho provato con il commando chmod 777 ma  niente.... quacuno mi puo aiutare? uso la 11.10!
<enzotib> storion3: che filesystem ha?
<storion3> ext4 sul netbook, ntfs sul esterno
<enzotib> storion3: l'output di mount (su pastebin)
<enzotib> !pastebin | storion3
<ubot-it> storion3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<storion3> echo.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/805254/
<enzotib> storion3: id
<storion3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/805259/
<enzotib> storion3: ls -l /media/External
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<esulu> come stai?
<storion3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/805263/
<esulu> buon anno e buon natale in ritardo ;-)
<enzotib> esulu: bene, auguri anche  ate
<esulu> enzotib: gia che ci sei posso un attimo disturbarti su un problemi che ho !!
<enzotib> storion3: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/External
<enzotib> esulu: ok
<esulu> senti ho crato con sabba una directory come share
<esulu> il problema è che chiunque puo accedersi
<esulu> una volta si connette al server
<esulu> io vorrei i nqualche modo mettere unpassword sul tale directory del share
<esulu> come dovrei secodn te fare, mi sono connesso anche all'interfaccia di samba
<enzotib> uhm, ne so poco di samba
<esulu> e qualche opzione che possa risolvere il problema non ho mica trovato
<esulu> ah ok allora niente vala
<storion3> enzotib, mi da questo:            mount: warning: /media/External seems to be mounted read-only.
<enzotib> storion3: mount | tail -1
<enzotib> storion3: per una riga non c'è bisogno di pastebin
<storion3> mount | tail -1 /dev/sdc1 on /media/External type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<enzotib> storion3: ma non è che il disco ha qualche meccanismo di blocco della scrittura, per caso?
<storion3> ma no.... lo uso in diversi computer, miei e  di amici senza problemi
 * mapreri is away: Mi sono allontanato. Ci vediamo :)
<enzotib> storion3: sudo umount /dev/sdc1 && sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177 /dev/sdc1 /media/External
<storion3> enzotib:  mount point /media/External does not exist
<enzotib> storion3: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177 /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<storion3> enzotib:  mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is mounted on /media/External
<storion3> infatti il disco lo vedo montato...
<enzotib> storion3: ma la parte con umount l'avevi fatta o no?
<storion3> certo
<enzotib> storion3: mount | tail -1
<storion3> aspe.... erano 2 commandi diversi? li ho fatti in una riga
<storion3> si lho fatto
<enzotib> storion3: fammi rivedere l'output di mount | tail -1
<storion3> ok
<storion3> echo:      /dev/sdc1 on /media/External type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<enzotib> storion3: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<enzotib> storion3: e poi di nuovo mount | tail -1
<storion3> echo:  mount | tail -1          gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/str/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=str)
<enzotib> storion3: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177 /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<storion3> mi da questo:   mount: warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-only.
<enzotib> storion3: boh, non so, te lo monta read-only, quando lo hai usato in scrittura l'ultima volta?
<storion3> una decina di giorni fa, ho fatto una  installaziona  pulita di 11.10 con /home in partizione propia
<enzotib> storion3: hai windows da qualche parte?
<storion3> no
<enzotib> storion3: ls -l /dev/sdc1
<storion3> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 33 2012-01-15 16:59 /dev/sdc1
<enzotib> storion3: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<storion3> fatto
<enzotib> storion3: e poi sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1
<storion3> Mounting volume... OK Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully. NTFS volume version is 3.1. NTFS partition /dev/sdc1 was processed successfully.
<enzotib> storion3: prova a rimonate con il comando di prima
<storion3> con quest?  sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177 /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<enzotib> storion3: sì
<enzotib> storion3: aspe'
<storion3> ...gia fatto
<storion3> sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177 /dev/sdc1 /mnt mount: warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-only.
<enzotib> storion3: niente da fare, non capisco e non so che altro tentare
<storion3> grazie lo stesso amico! e stranno perche ho il problema solo con il mio disco....
<storion3> pensi che se formatto l'esterno in ext4 non avro questi problemi?
<enzotib> storion3: non dovrebbero esserci nemmeno con ntfs, ci dev'essere qualcosa che mi sfugge
<storion3> ok! grazie! continuo la ricerca in rete e se trovo qualcosa te lo posto! ciao!
<vito__> ciao, ho aggiornato da 9.04 a 11.10, poi ho cercato di eliminare unity e mettere gnome, al riavvio si ferma alla shell con  utente@utente system-product-name:$ cosa posso fare da lì?
<vito__> cerco su internet ma non trovo nulla..
<enzotib> vito__: l'aggiornamento che salta le versioni intermedie non è supportato
<recondito> penso di avere incasinato le lingue di sistema, adesso ho i menu in inglese, potete aiutarmi a riportarli in italiano?
<enzotib> recondito: di tutte le applicazioni?
<recondito> no, mozilla ad esempio mi è rimasto in italiano
<enzotib> recondito: cat /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> !pastebin | recondito
<ubot-it> recondito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vito__> ma ho aggiornato cancellando il vecchio sistema..
<recondito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/805328/
<vito__> il pc era funzionante fino a che non ho tolto unity..
<enzotib> recondito: gksu gedit /etc/default/locale, lascia la prima riga e cancella le altre due
<recondito> enzotib, devo riavviare?
<vito__> ora mi dice:saòsa-system-product-name $ impossibile aprire il display
<enzotib> recondito: no, vediamo un'altra cosa
<vito__> Scusate, la prima parte è:sa@sa
<enzotib> recondito: cat ~/.profile
<recondito> ok, enzotib, ti metto il tutto in paste?
<enzotib> recondito: ok
<recondito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/805334/
<recondito> enzotib, sono nella panna?
<enzotib> recondito: gedit ~/.profile
<enzotib> recondito: cancella le ultime due righe
<enzotib> recondito: poi riavvia la sessione
<recondito> enzotib, provo e mi riconnetto per farti sapere, grazie intanto
<recondito> enzotib, prestazione monstre, el hombre del partido!!!!!!!!!!
<recondito> grazie mille!
<enzotib> recondito: bene :)
<storion3> enzotib, ritornando alla discussione di prima ho visto che nn ho installato il programma ntfs-3g, puo essere la causa dei problemi?
<enzotib> storion3: sì, può essere, ma come mai non ce l'hai, dovrebbe esserci di default
<enzotib> infatti non l'avevo nemmeno preso in considerazione
<storion3> non ho la minima idea, lo installo ora....
<enzotib> storion3: per capire: less /var/log/dpkg.log* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /^install|upgrade|remove|purge$/ && $4 == "ntfs-3g"'
<storion3> ai ai, ho gia cominciato l installazione di ntfs-3g
<enzotib> storion3: no problem, quel comando estrae solo qualche dato dai log, lo puoi fare dopo, per capire se c'era ed è stato disinstallato o cosa
<storion3> ok, vado!
<storion3> risolto enzotib! con ntf-3g tutto funziona!
<storion3> con il commando precedente no ho avuto nessuna echo...
<enzotib> storion3: boh
<storion3> anyway ti ringrazio! ciao!
<enzotib> ciao
<storion3> echo.... era disinstallata qualche giorno fa..... sento puzza di mio frate.....          2011-10-12 14:29:04 install ntfs-3g <none> 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 2012-01-05 21:39:14 remove ntfs-3g 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 <none> 2012-01-15 18:24:03 install ntfs-3g 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3
<enzotib> storion3: ecco
<Guest19239> il mio masterizzatore non viene riconosciuto. bisogna forse installarlo?
<enzotib> Guest19239: di norma no
<enzotib> Guest19239: sudo lshw -short, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest19239> allora perchè il masterizzatore cd lo vede e il dvd no?
<Guest19239> http://paste.ubuntu.com/805410/
<Guest19239> ho postato la pagina come mi è stato chiesto.C'è qualcuno che gli da un occhio?
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi
<Nippon> siete in linea?
<Nippon> ho delle foto dentro una cartella e vorrei rinominarle tutti insieme, è possibile farlo tramite terminale?
<Nippon> con imagemagick é possibile, ridimensionare, convertire e vorrei sapere se anche possibile rinominare. Grazie
<Siphi0n> rinominarle in che modo?
<Nippon> dopo averle ridimensionate ho anche provato a rinominarle, ma con il tsto dx e cambiando nome i file rimangono con lo stesso nome
<Siphi0n> vuoi semplicemente cambiare il nome del file? :S
<Nippon> cioè cambiare nome. Per es, adesso tutte le foto hanno un nome in senso crescente a partire da image-0, image-1, image-2....
<Nippon> vorrei rinominarle in modo da togliere il segno ( - )
<ubuntu_> ciao, come posso ripristinare ubuntu 11.10 senza riformattare?si ferma lla shell con: nomeutente@nomeutente-system-product-name $
<ubuntu_> appena installato ex novo  eliminato unity e messo gnome, al riavvio questa shermata..devo riformattare?
<Siphi0n> prova a dare startx
<ubuntu_> NON voglio unity..fà schifo!!!!!
<ubuntu_> provato, impossibile aprire il display
<Siphi0n> allora spè
<Siphi0n> ho avuto anch'io il tuo problema
<Siphi0n> non mi ricordo come ho risolto
<Siphi0n> gdm o il lightdm?
<Siphi0n> hai*
<ubuntu_> gdm mi dice che è avviato
<Nippon> scusate, ma il mio pc si era bloccato e ho dovuto riavviare
<dario> ciao a tutti, ho installato postfix su un server ma non riesco a collegarmi con thunderbird dal mio pc
<Nippon> qualche suggerimento in merito alla domanda fatta precedentemente?
<Nippon> ripeto: ho una cartella con circa 100 foto e vorrei rinominarle tutte in una volta. adesso sono chiamate, image-0, image-1, image-2....Vorrei rinominarle in mod da togliere il segno (-)
<ubuntu_> provo a riavviare..altrimenti formatto e torno alla 10.04
<Nippon> un altro problema è che non capisco perchè cliccando sulla foto con il tasto dx e poi rinomina in nome non cambia
<Nippon> qualche aiuto? grazie
<ubuntu_> eh già non è più come una volta....una volta ti rivolgevi qui e trovavi aiuto..ora sono tutti impegnati chissà dove...me se siete impegnati in altre cose  fate quelle senza mettervi qui!!!
<ubuntu_> buonanotte a tutti...tanto già dormite!
<Nippon> bisogna solo aspettare
<damiano> Nippon: è sempre bash scripting
<Nippon> qualche angelo custode arriva sempre ;-)
<damiano> hai esperienza nella programmazione?
<Nippon> che significa bash scripting?
<Nippon> no
<damiano> bon
<Nippon> cosa devo fare?
<Nippon> il programmatore?
<damiano> mo guardo
<dario> nippon dai uno sguardo a questo http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1419522
<Nippon> un pò complicato
<damiano> si risolve con un inline bash
<damiano> sfortunatamente io non conosco il programma in questione
<Nippon> come si fa?
<damiano> tieh
<damiano> vai nella cartella
<damiano> dove hai le foto
<damiano> con il terminale
<damiano> sei buono?
<damiano> poi lancia questa riga
<damiano> for i in *; do mv $i ${i/-/}; done
<damiano> fai un backup prima
<damiano> e occhio che rimuove tutti i -
<Nippon> ok
<kandros> Nippon: per rinominare in massa puoi usare bulk rename che ha la gui
<Nippon> perfetto, sono riuscito a togliere tutti i segni (-)
<Nippon> come sii usa il bulk rename
<kandros> è un programma con interfaccia grafica
<Nippon> devo scaricarlo?
<kandros> se usi ubuntu mi pare di si, in xubuntu dovrrebbe esserci invecie
<Nippon> ok, lo sto scaricando
<kandros> con thunar posso rinominare piu file alla volta selezionando piu di un file e facendo rinomina
<kandros> forse lo fa anche nautilus controlla un po
<Nippon> l'ho installato
<Nippon> ma per rinominare bisogna scrivere i comandi sul terminale
<damiano> considerala una feature "inquietante"
<dario> nippon una cosa del tipo: find . -name "*" | sed 's/\(.*\)\(-\)\(.*\)/mv & \1\3/' | sh
 * mapreri is back (gone 03:08:54)
<NESSuno> Ciao, ho riscontrato un bug usando gnome-documents con gnome 3, dove lo posso segnalare?
<damiano> NESSuno: launchpad
<damiano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<NESSuno> anche se l'ho installato da un repository non ufficiale??
<damiano> registrati
<damiano> ah
<damiano> allora chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev
<damiano> o controparte inglese
<NESSuno> ok grazie
<sdonato> ciao
<sdonato> nessuno?
<sdonato> ah
<sdonato> ok
<just> ciao a tt
<just> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<just> dove posso trovare le versioni d linux??? perche dal sito o via torrent c vuole troppo tempo
<just> ??
<attempt> in edicola a volte
<just> un server dedicato???
<attempt> allegate a riviste su linux
<attempt> il torrent e' veloce
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Oceloc è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<attempt> altrimenti dal sito di ubuntu principale
<just> grazie
<attempt> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<just> lo so
<Lorra> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe farmi un piacere?
<damiano> no
<Lorra> Qualcuno potrebbe incollarmi il suo file /usr/share/info/dir su un sito dove si possono incollare dei file
<Lorra> tipo pastebin?
<Lorra> Avevo un problema con il programma info che ho risolto grazie a qualcuno sul canale francese
<Lorra> però ora il mio file di indice di info è in francese
<Lorra> e mi farebbe piacere averlo in Italiano ( :
<Lorra> c'è per caso una regola che vieta di chiedere se si può fare una domanda?
<Lorra> Ma io volevo solo essere cortese!
<damiano> non sono su ubuntu
<damiano> và bene uguale?
<damiano> secondo me è un file che viene generato, e si aggiorna di pacchetto in pacchetto
<Lorra> damiano, sì, però il mio si è rovinato in qualche maniera. Sì va bene comunque, credo sia indipendente dalla distribuzione e che sia solo legato al fatto di avere o no il programma info
<Lorra> quindi incollalo da qualche parte se puoi per favore
<luke> ciao a tutti....ho un problemino....
<damiano> http://sprunge.us/TeQZ
<damiano> lal
<Guest33063> Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check".
<vencizOn> salve a tutti :)
<vencizOn> (quale era il canale di chat non supporto?)
<Guest33063> che posso fare?
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damiano> Lorra: in quel files c'è la doc dei programmi che mi sono installato
<vencizOn> ecco :P
<vencizOn> cmq provo a chiedere una cosa, all'avvio mi da un errore: Starting GNOME Display Manager: gdm3 [24.995609] phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware
<vencizOn> tutto funziona correttamente, mi conviene indagare lo stesso?
<damiano> vencizOn: i login manager sono deprecati
<vencizOn> damiano: quindi cosa faccio?
<damiano> se riesci a disinstallarlo ti spiego come loggare su X solo ed esclusivamente da tty1
<vencizOn> accedo e faccio startx?
<damiano> quello è il metodo obsoleto
<vencizOn> ma tutto funziona, non mi spiego l'errore. Dovrebbe essere relativo alla scheda di rete, anche se ora (e sempre) sono connesso senza problemi
<Guest33063> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY AAFF4A5B336064B5  W: Impossibile recuperare http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/Release
<Guest33063> che posso fare?
<vencizOn> Guest33063: ti serve la chiave del pacchetto che vuoi installare, non l'hai inserita
<damiano> http://sprunge.us/NQKS inserisci in .bash_profile ??? enjoy
<vencizOn> damiano: questo cosa fa? avvia in automatico X?
<damiano> si
<damiano> e se lo termini ti slogga
<vencizOn> ma devo solo inserire queste righe e nulla più?
<damiano> devi anche disinstallare il login manager
<vencizOn> non devo rimuovere niente?
<vencizOn> GDM?
<damiano> mi pare che su ubuntu sia lgm
<damiano> o robaccia simile
<damiano> che ne sò
<vencizOn> sono su LMDE :P
<vencizOn> ma se non tocco nulla potrei avere problemi?
<damiano> no
<damiano> ti rimane la coscienza sporca
<Guest33063> e che comando dovrei dare?
<vencizOn> damiano: mi fai paura! :)
<damiano> Guest33063: google
<vencizOn> Guest33063: che pacchetto devi installare?
<Guest33063> non lo so ....non sono molto esperto
<vencizOn> o.O
<vencizOn> il tuo problema quale è?
<damiano> vencizOn: anche coll'update
<vencizOn> Guest is died
<vencizOn> (o death?)
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad installare ubuntuwintv su ubuntu11.04
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<Lorra> saluti e baci
<elvis_> ciao ragazzi
<elvis_> quasi mi sono immpazzito
<damiano> sai che novità
<elvis_> sto per installare ubunto da cd
<elvis_> ma non riesco
<elvis_> mentre si sta installando mi dice che un file lo impedisce
<elvis_> ki mi puo aiutare?
<onebitxajax> elvis_: cerca di essere piu preciso
<onebitxajax> elvis_: hai masterizzato?
<elvis_> si
<onebitxajax> elvis_: che file dice che impedice?
<elvis_> un attimo che lo lego
<pitzalone> qualcuno mi sà dare una mano sull'installazione di alsa-driver?
<onebitxajax> mmmmm
<onebitxajax> gente sono quasi le 1 di notte
<onebitxajax> me ne dovvro andare a dormire pure io
<onebitxajax> :D
<Drizamanuber> 'notte onebitxajax
<taher> buonasera a tutti
<taher> qualcuno sa spiegarmi questo messaggio? " Non si può accedere alle partizioni perché l'utente con cui è stata lanciato wiithon non appartiene al gruppo "disk", verranno mostrati i giochi dell'ultima sessione."
<onebitxajax> taher: cosa hai fatto per avere quella frase?
<taher> ho installato wiithon su ubuntu 10.10 e quando lo vado a d aprire mi da questo messaggio e qualsiasi cosa volglia fare successivamente non va
<taher> esiste un altro programa per trasformare file in formato wbfs ?
<onebitxajax> elvis_: hai usato wubi?
<elvis_> mi dice
<elvis_> windowsBacked object has no attribute iso path
<taher> no
<elvis_> ho provato di installarlo dentro il windos
<onebitxajax> taher: era riferito a elvis_
<elvis_> windows
<onebitxajax> elvis_: hai usato usb?
<taher> capito
<elvis_> si ieri
<elvis_> adesso no
<elvis_> con cd
<pitzalone> ragazzi... qualche tutorial per installazione di alsa driver?
<onebitxajax> elvis_: hai masterizzato il cd o WUBI?
<elvis_> il cd
<onebitxajax> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<onebitxajax> strano
<onebitxajax> elvis_: cercando su google mi da che e' un errore di wubi non di cd
<onebitxajax> aspe che mi cerco
<elvis_> che cavolo
<elvis_> ho provato anche ieri pero con la chiaveta
<onebitxajax> si dice che e' una cosa legata a usb o wubi
<taher> nessuno a darmi una risposta?
<onebitxajax> elvis_: che immagine hai masterizzato?
<onebitxajax> taher: tempo. sono le 1 di notte attualmente ci ono solo io e so poco :D
<onebitxajax> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> elvis_: scarica da qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/ l'immagine iso e masterizza
<taher> ok scusami non so bene come funziona qui!
<onebitxajax> taher: mai stato su un canale irc?
<elvis_> ubuntu 11.10
<taher> cosa è un canale irc??
<onebitxajax> elvis_: secondo me vale la pena provare. se anche cosi fa lo stesso errore torna domani e richiedi. sicuramente sanno piu di me e ti danno una zamap
<onebitxajax> elvis_: ti va bene la 11.10?
<onebitxajax> taher: questo e un canale irc
<onebitxajax> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<onebitxajax> !irc | taher
<ubot-it> taher: please see above
<onebitxajax> taher: ubot-it e' un bot (un robot):D
<elvis_> ok ci provo
<onebitxajax> taher: eccoci a te alsa-driver che problemi ti da?
<taher> aspetta non ti capisco cosa è alsa driver?
<onebitxajax> taher: scusa ti ho scambiato per un'altro
<onebitxajax> taher: cioe ho scambiato il  problema :°°°°°°D
<onebitxajax> taher: quale e' il tuo problema?
<taher> devo cambiare il formato a dei file da iso a wbfs!
<taher> come faccio? mi hanno consigliato wiithon ma trovo quel problema che ti dicevo prima
<taher> ovvero:  Non si può accedere alle partizioni perché l'utente con cui è stata lanciato wiithon non appartiene al gruppo "disk", verranno mostrati i giochi dell'ultima sessione.
<onebitxajax> taher: mmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> cavoli maifatto
<taher> centra qualcosa il fatto che lavoro su un cliente che non è admin?
<onebitxajax> non credo
<taher> cmq non ci sono blocchi amministratore ne son certo li tolsi tutti
<onebitxajax> pratiacmente ti sta dicendo che il tuo utente non fa parte del gruppo disk
<onebitxajax> ma mi sembra strano
<onebitxajax> taher: prova ad avviarlo con sudo
<onebitxajax> spero che queto consiglio nn faccia danno
<taher> perciò devo scrivere sudo wiithon?
<onebitxajax> taher: gia
<taher> stesso identico messaggio
<onebitxajax> taher: meglio aspettare domani e chiedere ai nerd
<onebitxajax> :D
<taher> ti ringrazio cmq sei stato gentilissimo
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-07
<leso2013> ciao a tutti..
<leso2013> qualche buon'anima che può darmi una mano? ho installato ubuntu (12.10) sul notebook nuovo della mia morosa...funziona tutto alla grande...
<leso2013> tranne una cosa...lo spegnimento!!!
<leso2013> se utilizzo la classica funzione spegni il pc si riavvia...ho provato anche da terminale col comando sudo halt ma si blocca alla schermata prima dello spegnimento (quella viola con la scritta ubuntu e i 5 pallini sotto)
<mariano> ho installato ubuntu sostituendo windows adesso all accensione del notebook si accende poi fa un va in sospensione
<mariano> e poi va in sospensione
<mariano> potete spiegarmi perchè?
<gian_> ciao, come faccio a leggere un file del tipo .jnlp??
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<remix_tj> gian_: ti serve java installato
<remix_tj> gian_: poi lanci javaws file.jnpl
<remix_tj> e si apre
<gian_> openjdk non va bene? quello installato da default
<remix_tj> si si va bene
<remix_tj> se hai il comando javaws
<gian_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> remix_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506222/ io ho installato openjdk7 come mai questo?
<remix_tj> gian_: che dice ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<gian_> remix_tj: mi dice impossibile accedere o directory inesistente
<gian_> remix_tj: ma se al posto di 6 metto 7 mi viene fuori la directory di colore verde
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> giustamente, perchè hai java7 non java6
<gian_> si
<remix_tj> aspetta
<remix_tj> gian_: sudo update-alternatives --config javaws
<remix_tj> da quel menù che ti si apre scegli la versione quella con il 7
<gian_> ok grazie, adesso funziona
<krabador> some project to use android apps on Ubuntu Phone OS?
<cristian_c> !english | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<krabador> eh vabeh, adesso... un minimo di comprensione per i client IRC su android, con le slides che fanno quello che vogliono...
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> non riesco a far partire Xubuntu 12.10
<naxil> mi da un'errore strano su sdb (periferica che non ho) credo che sia il lettore interno si SD ma e' distaccato
<naxil> dice SDB Asking for cache data failed
<naxil> adesso sono entrato con startxfce4
<krabador> naxil, supporto removibile o installazione?
<naxil> installazione
<naxil> io cmq non ho sdb ma solo sda (ho un solo hd)
<naxil> credo che sdb e' il lettore interno di memcard (ma e' staccato) e il boot va in loop error con la write cache di sdb...
<naxil> krabador, passo sul pc con l'errore
<krabador> naxil, fai un pastebin del log di avvio
<jos> ciao a tutti
<_naxil_> krabador,
<_naxil_> so tornato
<_naxil_> devo installare udisk2?
<jos> ragazzi ho un piccolo problema, ho un aspire 1300 (notebook) con unita' ottica andata, boot possibile solo tramite scheda di rete... come posso fare per installare un os tipo winzoz xp dalla mia buntu?
<_naxil_> io ho un problema con xubuntu12 il boot si blocca con questo errore http://pastebin.com/UHnBtG37 e sono costretto a lanciare startxfce4 per avviare la sezione
<jester-> jos: lo sanno di sicuro in ##windows
<_naxil_> jester mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> _naxil_: fai l'ugrade e poi renstalla grub
<_naxil_> cosa?
<_naxil_> ma se sono all'ultima versione.. come faccio a fare l'upgrade^?
<jester-> _naxil_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_naxil_> ma sono alla 12.10
<_naxil_> che centra grub poi?
<_naxil_> io volevo capire perche SDB periferiche che assolutamente non ho va in errore..
<jester-> _naxil_: quindi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda e poi sudo update-grub
<jester-> se ritieni che non centri fai un po te
<_naxil_> ma scusa.. il sistema e' gia avviato quando avviene questo errore.. vedo pure lo screen di NVIDIA
<jos> jester: bhe' puo essere ma nn sanno una mazza di gnu/linux, infatti io non uso windows, ma ubunutu... e' per questo che mi sono rivolto qui!! :)
<_naxil_> jos puoi installare windows da usb
<jester-> jos: che centra linux con installazione di xp da rete, non ti va il boot da usb?
<krabador> _naxil_, prova a caricare xubuntu da una vecchia versione del kernel
<_naxil_> si l'ho fatto
<_naxil_> va in pappine con sto errore di sto SDB (che ripeto io ho solo SDA (primo HD) e il DVD (che non credo sia sdb giusto??)
<jester-> _naxil_: fare le due cose che ti ho suggerito?
<jos> jester: bhe' perche' con un aspire 1300 il boot da usb non e' posibile
<marcello> ciao a tutti
<_naxil_> jester quindi e' un bug della versione 12.10?
<jester-> jos: nel wiki c'è come installare ubuntu da rete, non si prende in considerazione windows che non ci riguarda
<jester-> _naxil_: non ho visto ancora nessuno con il tuo problema
<marcello> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi delle delucidazioni??
<jester-> dica
<_naxil_> jester mi dici per favore come vedere a quale hw e' associato sb?
<_naxil_> *sdb?
<jos> jester: trovato il wiki ora gli do un occhiata
<marcello> in pratica mi chiedevo come ma nella barra superiore del desktop non mi uscisse il collegamento a gmail nella casellina della posta, pur avendo inserito in account on-line quello di google?
<krabador> _naxil_, sudo disk -l
<jester-> marcello: unity?
<marcello> si
<_naxil_> fdisk?=
<krabador> *fdisk
<_naxil_> non c'e' sdb
<krabador> si
<_naxil_> sto sdb e' dichiarato da qualche parte in boot.. come lo levo?
<_naxil_> perche controllare la cache di write su una periferica che non c'e' su fdisk?
<jester-> marcello: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  poi riavvia la sessione, se ancora non va non saprei
<jester-> krabador: lasasta che trolla
<marcello> ok allora faccio partire questo "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" " dal terminale
<_naxil_> forse e' qualche programma che richiama sdb e non lo trova?
<mario34> ciao
<mario34> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè se scrivo la chiave di sicurezza della connessione wirless il tasto connect rimane trasparente e non posso quindi premerlo?
<jester-> mario34: cioè clicchi la wifi esce il box per la pass, la metti non si abilita?
<mario34> vi prego datemi una mano sto smattano
<mario34> esatto
<cristian_c> jos, c'è anche plop boot manager
<mario34> non mi fa premere connect
<jester-> mario34: vai in modifica network
<krabador> _naxil_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/132100/errors-in-dmesg-test-wp-failed-assume-write-enabled
<krabador> dai un'occhiata
<jester-> mario34: vai sulla wifi, modifica, sicurezza e la metti li
<jos> cristian_c: grazie per la dritta
<mario34> vai sulla wi fi che intendi? perchè se clicco su wi fi
<mario34> poi seleziono la mia mi chiede il codice di accesso
<mario34> e siamo da capo
<jester-> mario34: modifica connessioni--> tab wifi
<_naxil_> krabador.. SI.. levando il modulo per la SD reader e rilanciandolo l'errore non c'e'.. ma ora come farlo in AVVIO?
<_naxil_> adesso si e' ricaricato senza l'errore di cache write [ 1972.308338] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<mario34> siccome è ancora in inglese sai dirmi quale è
<_naxil_> come faccio a levare questo modulo in avvio da SYS?
<jester-> mario34: installa l'italiano
<mario34> mi chiede la connessione per farlo
<jester-> mario34: pannello di controllo network
<mario34> ok
<mario34> wi fi
<mario34> poi dopo?
<jester-> click sulla wifi presente-->modifica
<jester-> securety
<mario34> ho visto che appena la seleziono mi chiede la password
<jester-> mario34: ???
<jester-> selezioni cosa
<mario34> quando sono in wi fi
<mario34> mi da una tabella con scritto none
<jester-> mario34: sei in modifica connessioni?
<jester-> non mi pare
<mario34> cda lì seleziono la mia e mi chiede la connessione
<jester-> mario34: clich su icona di rete in alto, dovrebbe esserci network o modify connection o simile
<mario34> per wifi presente che intendi?
<mario34> si c'è network
<jester-> clicca
<mario34> ok e lì c'è la sicurezza e l'avevo messo
<mario34> ma devo anche compilare ssid
<mario34> o no?
<jester-> se è salvata es è quella giusta non te la dovrebbe piu chiedere
<mario34> non c'è salvata
<jester-> mario34: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<jester-> mario34: se la scrivi li uscendo la salva
<mario34> dove la recupero?
<mario34> perchè non l'ho mai messa
<jester-> ti chiede la pass di user oppure se c'è un lucchetto sulla finestra clicca li che si sblocca
<jester-> <mario34> ok e lì c'è la sicurezza e l'avevo messo
<jester-> deciditi
<mario34> aspetta quando avevo aperto network mi dava una tabella tra cui c'era anche la sicurezza
<mario34> ho messo la chiave di accesso lì ma non parte comunque
<mario34> quindi pensavo fosse perchè mancano altri dato dati della connessione
<mario34> tipo il ssid in un altra pagina che non erano compilati
<mario34> è possibile o basta mettere la chiave e non compilare quella parte?
<Guest55081> quale versione di ubuntu devo scarica per il mio asus eee-pc 1001ha ?
<Guest55081> ?????
<Guest55081> qualcuno cè?
<marcello> ragazzi qualcuno sa come mettere la unity bar in basso?? (ubuntu 12.10)
<TURI48> ciao
<TURI48> ciao a tutti
<TURI48> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 12 lts
<TURI48> c'è qualcuno?
<TURI48> ho installato nel passato varie versioni di linux, ma purtroppo quando ci sono state delle difficoltà non ho mai saputo risolverle e ho dovuto rinunciare
<krabador> chiedi
<TURI48> ciao
<TURI48> ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<TURI48> per registrarsi devo scrivere qui la chiave: /msg nickserv register password-scelta
<krabador> puoi scriverlo ovunque, nel client IRC che usi
<TURI48> uso mozilla
<TURI48> ho messo nei preferiti questo canale
<krabador> ti conviene usare un client IRC
<TURI48> lo posso scaricare? consigliami quale per favore
<damocle83> Buongiorno amici
<damocle83> ho installato un ubuntu server con 12.04
<TURI48> ciao damocle
<damocle83> e l'orologio si disallinea sempre di più in tre mesi ha perso più di 3 minuti
<TURI48> forse è meglio che installi prima il so per continuare
<damocle83> ho seguito le wiki con ntpdate
<damocle83> ma niente
<TURI48> una cosa sola volevo chiedere prima di uscire, le chiavette 3 funzionano con ubuntu?
<TURI48> grazie :)
<cristian_c> TURI48, dipende
<cristian_c> TURI48, generalmente sì
<TURI48> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> damocle83, sei sicuro che non sia un problema hardware?
<TURI48> esco installo e torno
<TURI48> ...spero
<TURI48> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> damocle83, a volte ho dovuto sostituire la pila della scheda madre
<damocle83> cristian_c:esempio? il pc è sempre acceso e ci ho caricato openerp su mi serve preciso per gli ingressi e uscite dei dipendenti
<cristian_c> appunto
<krabador> TURI48,dipende dalla chiave
<TURI48> grazie, ci vediamo presto amici :)
<damocle83> cristian_c: e come mai il ntpdate mi da il famoso errore : no server can be used, exiting
<damocle83> cristian_c:ho messo pure in cron.hourly
<LordFire> damocle83
<LordFire> ntpdate può essere usato solamente quando ntpd è stopped
<LordFire> prova con "ntpq -p"
<LordFire> e guarda se si stà sincronizzando
<damocle83> LordFire:ok provo
<LordFire> ma ti serve per sincronizzarti con un server ntp in particolare?
<damocle83> LordFire : devo installare ntpq
<LordFire> ??
<LordFire> dovrebbe esserci di default
<LordFire> insieme al pkg di ntp
<damocle83> non ho ntpq installato
<LordFire> eh, forse su ubuntu è diverso
<LordFire> io uso redhat
<LordFire> asp
<damocle83> non ho un server preferenziale ma vorrei che sia sincronizzato
<OverMe> damocle83, sudo ntpdate-debian
<LordFire> scusami ma ntp lo usi per sincronizzarti con un server
<LordFire> in ntp.conf hai inserito un server?
<damocle83> si lord o meglio vorrei usarlo
<LordFire> ntpd fa riferimento a quello...
<damocle83> si lord inserito 2 server
<damocle83> OverMe: mi dice
<damocle83> exiting, name server cannot be used
<LordFire> devi spengere ntpd
<LordFire> fai /etc/init.d/ntpd stop
<LordFire> e poi riprova ntpdate dopo di che ristarti ntpd
<luca__> qualcuno sà perchè una volta immessa la chiave di sicurezza d'accesso il tasto connect non si abilita?
<damocle83> command not found
<damocle83> ?!?!
<LordFire> prova con sudo
<LordFire> non so su ubuntu com'è
<LordFire> sudo
<damocle83> con il sudo inserito mi da errore
<cristian_c> luca__, hai controllato il numero di caratteri della chiave digitato?
<luca__> 26
<luca__> mentre la digito si abilita dopo il decimo ma all'undicesimo si diasbilta un'altra volta
<OverMe> damocle83, il server ntp ce l'hai nella tua rete o ne usi uno pubblico?
<damocle83> pubblico
<damocle83> ma quando vado a fare update mi da una sfilza di errori
<OverMe> !paste | damocle83
<ubot-it> damocle83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<damocle83> lo conosco
<OverMe> si sa mai
<damocle83> il problema è che sto usando putty
<damocle83> e non riesco a fare il copia
<damocle83> c'è una sfilza di "Impossibile recuperare ...
<OverMe> che server stai usando?
<damocle83> it.archive.ubuntu.com
<OverMe> quindi se dai sudo ntpdate it.archive.ubuntu.com
<OverMe> hai un sacco di errori?
<damocle83> no over
<damocle83> il server è ntp.ubuntu.com per l'orario
<damocle83> e mi da errore
<damocle83> it.archive.ubuntu.com è l'indirizzo dai cui sto cercando di fare l'update dei pacchetti ubuntu
<Akhilleus> salve a tutti
<Akhilleus> vorrei capire il perchè quando stampo i pdf mi da errori
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<OverMe> damocle83, cerca di recuperare l'errore preciso, e il comando che dai
<damocle83> OverMe: al comando ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<damocle83> mi da "Exiting, name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3) 7 Jan 12:38:32 ntpdate[28300]: name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution "
<damocle83> se provo ad installare ntp mi da
<OverMe> questo mi pare un problema di dns
<OverMe> se spari un sudo ntpdate 91.189.94.4
<OverMe> che dice?
<damocle83> sembra che si sia sincronizzato
<OverMe> quindi hai un problema di dns
<OverMe> quali usi? hai proxy?
<damocle83> quì sono negato
<damocle83> non saprei dirti quali uso
<damocle83> se mi guidi te li dico
<OverMe> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<damocle83> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<damocle83> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<OverMe> e basta?
<damocle83> bastissima
<OverMe> o_O
<OverMe> che ubuntu hai installato? con interfaccia grafica? la rete è impostata con network manager?
<damocle83> OverMe: utilizzo ubuntu server 12.04
<damocle83> senza interfaccia grafica solo terminale
<damocle83> e sono collegato alla rete tramite ethernet
<OverMe> damocle83, la rete è impostata in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<damocle83> si
<OverMe> pasta
<damocle83> ok
<damocle83> http://pastebin.com/TamRCRwF
<OverMe> aggiungi al blocco per eth0: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4            oppure quelli che vuoi usare
<OverMe> poi riavvia la rete ( o tutto)
<damocle83> per riavviare la rete?
<damocle83> fatto
<damocle83> ma non sembra cambiare nulla
<OverMe> che hai fatto?
<Akhilleus> il pacchetto "cupsys-common" non è disponibile
<damocle83> il restart del netwoork
<Akhilleus> non posso stampare il pacchetto "cupsys-common" non è disponibile
<damocle83> ora riavvio l'intera macchina
<Akhilleus> e non lo trovo neppure
<Akhilleus> il pacchetto "cupsys-common" non è disponibile
<Akhilleus> cosa faccio?
<OverMe> da lucid in poi si chiama cups-common
<Akhilleus> quello è presente ma non stampa=
<jester-> che lo pia come dipendenza di cups
<Akhilleus> non mi stampa lo stesso e non so come risolvere ho seguito mille guide e l'errore é lo stesso
<Akhilleus> come risolvo????
<Akhilleus> ma potete dirmi non riusciamo,punto!!!
<Akhilleus>  il pacchetto "cupsys-common" non è disponibile
<jester-> Akhilleus: cupsys-common no nesiste piu, ha cambiato in cups-common
<Akhilleus> si quello è presente ma non stampa lo stesso
<Akhilleus> il pacchetto cups-commin è presente
<jester-> se non stampa non centra il common
<jester-> centra il driver
<Akhilleus> quindi disinstallo?
<jester-> installa la stampante giusta se presente il lista
<Akhilleus> il driver dovrebbe andare ho seguito una guida
<Akhilleus> samsung ml-1670
<Akhilleus> non la trova in automatico
<jester-> se non stampa non va
<Akhilleus> ma xkè con ubuntu 10.10 andava?
<Akhilleus> sarà che forse è 64 bit
<Akhilleus> non sapete la soluzione....ma cnonical dovrebbe almeno riconoscere un utente non in grado di aiutare
<Akhilleus> assurdo
<daniele> Salve ... ho un problemino... io posseggo un netbook asus eeepc con installato windows 7 starter.... nel pc ho anche un modem interno che mi fa connettere ad internet tramite operatore mobile con la sim.... adesso vorrei sapere se installo u
<daniele> ubuntu in una partizione riesco a creare un hotspot?
<daniele> in modo da poter connettere lo smartphone tramite la rete della sim del netbook_?
<daniele> in windows ho provato con connectify e marywifi
<daniele> ma nnt
<daniele> se installo ubuntu ci riesco?
<daniele> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente
<cristian_c> daniele, credo che funzioni come per i modem usb
<daniele> si
<daniele> io cn il pc sn collegato
<cristian_c> ottimo
<daniele> ora mi volevo collegare con il wifi del cellulare
<cristian_c> daniele, forse non hai la funzionalità hotspot
<cristian_c> daniele, io ho un 'coso' dell'asus che ha questa funzionalità
<daniele> dico come posso crearla?
<daniele> :-)
<daniele> dico nn ce modo di poterla installare
<daniele> ?
<cristian_c> dipende dall'hardware che hai
<daniele> non mi va di fare finire tutti i mb della sim del telefono
<cristian_c> daniele, uhm, qualcosa ho trovato
<cristian_c> non ho capito comunque il nesso con il consumo
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> comunqur ho trovato qualcosa, sto leggendo
<cristian_c> daniele, apri la finestra Rete
<daniele_> scs cristian sono caduto...
<daniele_> dicevi?
<cristian_c> daniele, selezioni il wireless e fai clic su 'Usa come Hotspot'
<cristian_c> 14:05:13 <cristian_c> daniele, apri la finestra Rete
<daniele_> si ma ho installato win 7 starter io
<daniele_> se installo ubuntu ci riesco?
<cristian_c> daniele, hai ragione, mi ero confuso
<cristian_c> ma vuoi installarlo solo per questo motivo, lol?
<daniele_> si ...
<daniele_> mi fa dannare sta starter  mi serve l hotspot
<daniele_> cm posso fare?
<cristian_c> daniele_, se è soltanto per questo motivo comprati un 'coso' apposito
<cristian_c> ne ho visto anche uno della netgear
<daniele_> ce la chiavetta wifi ma costa 100 euri
<cristian_c> altrimenti sprechi una partizione
<daniele_> cioe meglio che installo ubuntu se a questa funzione
<cristian_c> ma lascia perdere la 'chiavetta'
<cristian_c> io ho pagato molto molto meno
<daniele_> quanto?
<cristian_c> una trenitjna di euri, ma fa tutto
<daniele_> e cosa è?
<daniele_> un modem che ci metti la sim?
<daniele_> spiegami un po
<cristian_c> adattatore ethernet, access point, extender, hotspot e router
<cristian_c> non è un modem
<cristian_c> daniele_, comunque non mi sembra molto utile installare ubuntu soltanto per un motivo del genere :D
<Creed> ciao a tutti
<Creed> volevo qualche delucidazione su una possibile condivisione di cartelle tra ubuntu 12.04
<Creed> e windows xp
<cristian_c> Creed, samba
<cristian_c> !samba | Creed
<ubot-it> Creed: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Creed> ehi cristian_c !
<Creed> ho risolto quel problema con ralink 3070
<cristian_c> ah, sei quello di ieri
<Creed> ieri sera, non so cosa ho fatto
<Creed> :D
<Creed> si
<Creed> non chiedermi cosa ho fatto, ma funziona
<Creed> :D
<cristian_c> si risolve sempre tutto con un 'non so cosa ho fatto' XD
<Creed> purtroppamente si cristian_c
<cristian_c> beh, l'importante è il risultato (cit.)
<Creed> ora volevo connettere due computer: 1) Ubuntu 12.04 collegato allo stesso ssid
<Creed> di un Xp
<Creed> senza fili
<cristian_c> ma vuoi collegarti direttamente al pc con windows, oppure tramite router?
<Creed> tramite il modem cristian_c
<Creed> Ubuntu 12.-4 --------------> modem <-------------- XP
 * nex_necis osserva le sterpaglie passare nel silenzio
<Creed> ghie' possibboli?
<cristian_c> nex_necis, covoni
<nex_necis> ho la lieve impressione che tu intenda modem-router
<nex_necis> cristian_c: giusto, covoni, non mi veniva
<Creed> nex_necis: sinceramente non so di cosa si tratta
<Creed> modem/router? differenza?
<nex_necis> Creed: quindi i due computer sono nella stessa rete interna?
<Creed> si, stessa casa
<nex_necis> bien
<nex_necis> install samba sulla macchina linux, configuri /etc/smb,conf, apri esplora risorse di windows e fai "connetti disco di rete", metti l'ip della macchina linux, ti chiede utente e password e vai liscio come la vasellina
<Creed> capisco, aspetta un attimino nex_necis
<Creed> quando dici "configuri etc/smb.conf", li' e' racchiuso un significato importante, e un compito a cui probabilmente non sono all'altezza...
<Creed> come si configura
<Creed> ?
<Creed> cioe' quali parametri mi chiedera'?
<cristian_c> secondo me c'è la gui
<nex_necis> lascia che ti faccia ascoltare la canzone del mio popolo!
<nex_necis> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/it/configuring-samba.html
<cristian_c> ma ho dificoltà anche lì
<cristian_c> *difficoltà
<nex_necis> ma che gui
<nex_necis> aggiungi il tuo utente agli utenti di samba con smbpasswd -a nomeutente
<Diskable> ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema: ho scaricato dei file .rar (di diverso peso) li ho scompattati e ora tutti hanno lo stesso volume di dati. Come mai ?
<nex_necis> in /etc/samba/smb.conf inserisci una roba del egenre alla fine http://paste.debian.net/222515/
<nex_necis> riavvii samba e vai col liscio
<Diskable> provo...
<Creed> grazie nex_necis
<nex_necis> nada
<Creed> ma non credo che ce la faro'
<nex_necis> se vedi delf umo nero che esce riparati sotto il tavolo
<Creed> ecco questo e' una delle mie paure
<Diskable> ah lol pensavo parlava con me XD
<Creed> allora quello che vorrei sapere precisamente
<remix_tj> nex_necis: il manuale che hai linkato è un pò tanto vecchio
<nex_necis> remix_tj: quanto inutile, visto che ho scritto cosa fare
<Creed> e' possibile da xp vedere cartelle condivise su ubuntu attraverso la wireless
<Creed> ?
<Creed> io l'ho fatto sempre attraverso il cavo
<Diskable> nessuno può aiutarmi ? >.<
<Creed> ma non so come funziona attraverso la wireless
<Creed> io scrivevo manualmente indirizzi
<Creed> cosa devo scrivere ora?
<Creed> normalmente prima di rivolgermi qui per qualcosa leggo parecchie guide etc
<Guest16208> buon dì
<Guest16208> chi mi spiega come elimino il problema del puntatore che fa click da solo?
<jester-> Guest16208: bella novità, che fa il puntatore?
<Guest16208> oddio non so se mi son spiegata bene ma se posiziono il puntatore ad es su un link me lo apre senza che clicchi
<Guest16208> e non so come eliminare il problema
<jester-> guest hai provato con una altro mouse?
<Guest16208> no
<jester-> facile che sia il mouse un po a massa
<Guest16208> solo con ubuntu?
<jester-> Guest16208: sei il primo che dice di avere un problema del genere in ubuntu, secondo me i casi sono 2: mouse ciucco o non il tipo i mouse non garba a ubuntu
<Guest16208> ah ecco
<Guest16208> fantastico..
<jester-> Guest16208: che distro ubuntu usi
<Diskable> Ho appena aggiornato il kernel alla versione 3.7.1, però adesso non parte Steam che posso fare ?
<jester-> Diskable: usare il kernel di serie 3.5
<Diskable> ma si può fare il downgrade ?
<jester-> Diskable: se non hai disinstallato lo hai ancora e basta partire con quello
<Diskable> ho disinstallato...adesso provo a reinstallarlo...
<micaela> salve a tutti
<micaela> ho un problema con l'audio, praticamente non si sente più nulla
<Holden> !dettagli | micaela
<ubot-it> micaela: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<micaela> ho la versione di Ubuntu 10.04 - Lucid Lynx
<micaela> non si sente nessun audio
<Holden> micaela, prima funzionava?
<jester-> micaela: avanzare alla 12.04 che pure lts è?
<micaela> sisi poi all'improvviso aprendo un video di youtube non ha più funzionato
<micaela> non si sente neanche la musichetta iniziale di ubuntu
<Holden> micaela, apri un terminale
<Holden> micaela, lancia questo:  for i in /proc/asound/*; do echo "$i"; cat "$i"; done
<Holden> e metti quello che esce su pastebin
<micaela> paste.ubuntu.com/1507000/
<Holden> micaela, accendi le casse e collegale, poi lancia:  speaker-test
<Holden> e dimmi se senti qualcosa
<micaela> è un portatile quindi le casse sono interne
<micaela> ho lanciato ma non si sente niente
<Holden> micaela, premi ctrl-c per fermare
<Holden> micaela, ora lancia:  speaker-test -c 2 -D hw:0
<Holden> poi apri un altro terminale
<Holden> e in questo secondo terminale lancia:  alsamixer
<Holden> assicurati che i volumi non siano ne al minimo ne muti (sono muti quando vedi MM nella parte inferiore delle barre)
<Holden> se sono muti, premi 'm' per sbloccarli
<micaela> i volumi sono tutti a 100 tranne beep che è mm
<Holden> hmm... speaker-test sta ancora girando nel primo terminale? micaela
<micaela> sì
<Holden> micaela, facciamo un altra prova: dai questo comando:    cd; rm -rf .pulse*; pulseaudio -k
<Holden> ferma speaker-test
<Holden> e prova a riprodurre qualcosa adesso
<micaela> dando quel comando mi dice: E: main.c: Terminazione del demone non riuscita: Nessun processo corrispondente
<micaela> evviva si sente!!!!
<Holden> micaela, pgrep -l pulse    e incolla qui
<Holden> ah si sente, ok, allora è bastato
<Holden> avevi pulseaudio impostato male...
<Holden> magari scriviti questo comando, se dovesse ricapitare lo sistemi:   cd; rm -rf .pulse*; pulseaudio -k
<micaela> come è potuto accadere?
<Holden> micaela, hai presente vicino l'orologio in alto a destra? c'è l'icona di un altoparlante... da li si configurano le opzioni per l'audio... magari l'avevi disattivato o si era disattivato da solo... raramente capita
<micaela> okok ti ringrazio
<Innerina> Qualcuno mi può dire come fare per tornare al network manager? Devo settare qualcosa per sistemare dopo averlo installato? E soprattutto toglie automaticamente wicd che adesso mi cade continuamente la connessione?
<Holden> micaela, np, facci buona pubblicità visto che ti abbiamo risolto il problema :D
<Holden> Innerina, immagino togli wicd e installa nm
<micaela> sempre :D
<Innerina> sì avevo già fatto viceversa e non c'erano problemi perché mi sembra che wicd avesse disinstallato automaticamente nm...
<micaela> ciao e buona serata
<Innerina> ma vale il viceversa?
<Holden> micaela, ciao
<Holden> Innerina, apri un terminale e lancia:   dpkg -l | grep wicd
<Innerina> Cioé nm disinstallerà automaticamente wicd o farà conflitto?
<Innerina> O darà problemi con la connessione perché va prima configurato?
<Innerina> Prova (sono caduta)
<Innerina> Holden: Che farebbe quel comando?
<Holden> Innerina, ti dice solo se wicd è installato o meno
<Innerina> e devo farlo dopo installato nm?
<Holden> Innerina, no, dovresti farlo ora, era per vedere cosa hai attualmente installato
<Innerina> sì, ho adesso wicd che fa abbastanza bene il suo dovere, ma continua a cadermi la connessione, a volte nemmeno riconosce la pass -.-
<Innerina> anche se è giusta!
<Holden> Innerina, ah, allora vuoi togliere network manager, se mai fosse installato?
<Innerina> Per quello chiedevo se nm reinstallandolo lo toglierà e se si connetterà automaticamente o me li troverò che fanno conflitto?
<Innerina> no, l'avevo tolto, o meglio, wicd lo ha disinstallato mettendolo...
<Holden> Innerina, sinceramente non so se lo toglierà, ma tenerne due è sicuramente un modo per avere problemi
<Innerina> fra l'altro anche nm dava problemi con la connessione perché anch'esso cadeva
<Holden> Innerina, se cade la connessione può essere un problema di segnale... magari sei distante dal router
<Innerina> infatti sto chiedendo perché se reinstallo nm non voglio trovarmi problemi a causa del loro conflitto, quindi non so come procedere
<Innerina> sono distante sì ma da Seven il segnale è stabile e non cade mai! Fino a prima dell'upgrade non cadeva mai! T.T
<Holden> Innerina, al limite hai un cavo per connetterti via ethernet se dovessero esserci problemi?
<ellebi> ciao
<ellebi> scusate il disturbo: ho appena istallato ubuntu su un macbook ma nn riesco a vedere la rete wireless. mi potete aiutare per piacere? grazie mille
<jester-> madu che fretta
<Innerina> no purtroppo...
<Innerina> e credo che sia stabile solo stando vicina ma non è quella la soluzione
<Innerina> io voglio un gestore stabile e che non mi cada più!
<Holden> Innerina, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<willy_oracle> ciao a tutti. qcuno riesce a dirmi come si blocca l'x server? grazie (ubuntu 12.10)
<cristian_c> willy_oracle, a che scopo?
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: devo installare un driver nvidia con le open gl aggiornate, per far funzionare accelerazione 3d e unity 3d
<jester-> willy_oracle:  driver nvidia sta nei repo e lo installi da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> non fare casino con roba esterna
<willy_oracle> jester-: e quale driver devo scegliere allora? io l'avevo preso direttamente dal sito nvidia
<jester-> willy_oracle: vai in driver aggiuntivi che ti segnala il driver consigliato piu adatto al tuo hw
<willy_oracle> jester-: non me ne segnala nessuno. con il passaggio al 12.10 le varie scelte sono scomparse
<jester-> willy_oracle: che scheda hai
<jester-> willy_oracle: comunque l'open francese per unity va piu che bene e dovresti averlo gia in uso
<willy_oracle> gt216, serie geforce gt330m
<cristian_c> jester-, lui forse non lo vede perché tutto è stato spostato in Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> jester-, quei simpaticoni di canonical spostano le cose ad ogni release :D
<cristian_c> non c'è più Driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> cristian_c: è vero
<jester-> cristian_c: come fantasie masochistiche sono imbattibili
<willy_oracle> jester-: cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> apri Update manager
<jester-> willy_oracle: vai in sorgenti software che c'è il tab
<cristian_c> dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Impostazioni
<jester-> lascirlo nel pannello impostazioni era troppo semplice da trovare
<jester-> lasciarlo*
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: ci sono
<leosacc> sera
<cristian_c> willy_oracle, quando sei in sorgenti software, seleziona l'ultima scheda
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: statistiche?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> willy_oracle, uhm ,quale versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> willy_oracle, con quale de?
<jester-> willy_oracle: scrivi sorgenti software nella ricerca unity
<cristian_c> jester-, no, lui c'è già
<jester-> willy_oracle: lo pari e poi vedi che c'è etichetta driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> anch'io ho statistiche come ultima scheda
<cristian_c> o ha una versione vecchia, o forse ha un altro de
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: 12.04.01 64 bit
<Innerina> Holden: ci sei ancora?
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: de cos'è?
<Innerina> Continua a cadermi
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<cristian_c> lol
<Holden> Innerina, si
<Innerina> la versione è la 12.04
<cristian_c> se sei sulla 12.04 allora c'è ancora driver aggiuntivi
<willy_oracle> jester-: scrivendo sorgenti mi trova solo l'ubuntu sw center
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !de
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'de'
<cristian_c> !ambiente
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ambiente'
<cristian_c> -,-'
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: driver aggiuntivi c'è ma non rileva altridriver non abilitati
<cristian_c> mi sono perso il modello di scheda
<cristian_c> willy_oracle, lspci -k
<jester-> willy_oracle: li dentro sta lo vedi il tab driver aggintivi in alto?
<cristian_c> ce non sia abilitato il componente 'restricted'?
<cristian_c> *che
<willy_oracle> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1507223/
<jester-> cristian_c: e il partenrs
<cristian_c> jester-, per i driver non credo
<willy_oracle> jester-:  scusa, mi sono perso. dentro dove?
<jester-> willy_oracle: a software center
<jester-> ultimo tab a destra
<cristian_c> ahiahiahiahi
<cristian_c> doppia scheda
<cristian_c> urca, nvidia optimus
<cristian_c> e sta già utilizzando i proprietari
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<cristian_c> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<jester-> willy_oracle: anche la broad com ha bisogno di una cura ma devi essere connesso a internet in entrambi i casi
<cristian_c> il che significa che sta utilizzando le due schede contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> ergo, grande consumo di energia
<jester-> va a cass la doppia scheda su linux
<cristian_c> eh eh
<jester-> c'è un qualcosa a ricordarsi cosa ma è manuale
<cristian_c> vga_switcheroo e acpi_call
<willy_oracle> jester-: nel sw center non trovo niente sui driver. a parte questo quello che vi scrivete mi preoccupa...
<jester-> forse su help ubuntu qualcosa di recente si trova
<cristian_c> esatto,ti devi preoccupare
<cristian_c> è normale che le performance non siano ottimali
<jester-> willy_oracle: hai lo sli o somile in doppia scheda
<cristian_c> ma ci sarebbe anche il wiki italiano, ma avevo già sollecitato di aggiustarlo
<willy_oracle> jester-: ?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> willy_oracle: hai una intel e una nvidia
<cristian_c> e le stai usando tutte e due
<jester-> in winz usa la intel di base e come attacchi qualcosa di impegnativo fa lo switch sulla nvidia piu performante
<jester-> cristian_c: prova a fargli blacklistare la intel
<cristian_c> la cosa migliore è usare uno di quei tool indicati nel wiki
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> ma se aggiornassero le guide, sarebbe ancora meglio
<cristian_c> ci vuole una laurea
<cristian_c> jester-, l'utente di ieri poi ha miracolosamente installato la scheda wifi ralink
<cristian_c> XD
<willy_oracle> do un'occhiata allaguida, spero di capire qcosa. nel frattempo grazie ragazzi
<cristian_c> Driver Catalyst: l'ultima versione del driver proprietario permette la gestione della grafica ibrida di AMD/ATI. <--- uhm
<Innerina> uff... che pazienza... non riesco a comunicare
<cristian_c> Innerina, che succede?
<Innerina> ho un problema col gestore di connessione che continua a cadermi
<Ancestral> ciao vorrei mettere ubuntu nel mio cel, come posso fare? ho un Huawei sonic. aiutatemi!!!!!
<Innerina> sto usando wicd ma non è stabile
<Innerina> ed anche nm mi dava problemi, ma forse con gli aggiornamenti è migliorato e vorrei rimetterlo -.-
<jester-> willy_oracle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/#Installation%20CD%20with%20PSB%20drivers
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma in ethernet riscontri lo stesso problema?
<Innerina> non lo so perché non ho il cavo
<cristian_c> uhm
<Innerina> so solo che da vicino non cade (o almeno credo) ma non è quella la soluzione
<cristian_c> Innerina, scheda e driver del wifi?
<Innerina> voglio un gestore stabile di connessione!
<Innerina> Come li ricavo da terminale?
<cristian_c> lshw | grep network
<cristian_c> lol, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> allora il vecchio: lspci -k
<Ancestral> aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Ancestral
<ubot-it> Ancestral: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xiaoy> Innerina, lspci | grep -i network
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> Strano, mi dà questo output
<Innerina> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Innerina>            *-network
<Innerina>            *-network
<Innerina> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<Innerina> solo questo...
<Innerina> cristian_c: sei sicuro che il comando è giusto?
<Innerina> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Innerina> eccolo
<cristian_c> Innerina, l'ho cambiato, ma probabilmente non avevi potuto leggere
<cristian_c> comunque xiaoy l'ha digitato correttamente
<Innerina> sì ti ho appena dato l'output
<cristian_c> se dai lspci -k, ti esce iwlwifi?
<Ancestral> vorrei mettere ubunto sul cel  ma non so come. ho un HUAWEI sonic
<cristian_c> o iwl
<cristian_c> Ancestral, allora ripassa fra un anno :D
<Innerina> Sì, output troppo lungo
<Innerina> dovrei andare sul solito paste -.-
<Holden> Ancestral, comprati un nokia e amen
<xiaoy> Ancestral, comprami un nokia e amen
<jester-> Ancestral: ubuntufono a fine anno, sul tablet fa pure il dual boot col droido
<mibofra> Ancestral : ancora le immagini per lo sviluppo del SO mobile non sono uscite, e all'inizio supporteranno solo i nexus one ( tranne mod delle immagini stesse)
<Ancestral> oltre ad essere lento  anche pakko sto telefono!?!
<cristian_c> Ancestral, non esiste nulla di ufficiale, e questo è il canale di supporto
<cristian_c> Innerina, installa pastebinit
<cristian_c> Innerina, così velocizzi
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1507285/
<Innerina> cristian_c: eccolo
<Innerina> cos'é pastebinit?
<Innerina> Frattanto è caduto per l'ennesima volta >.<
<cristian_c> innerina, è un semplice software che pastebinna in automatico i comandi
<jester-> Ancestral: ciapa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: iwl4965
<Innerina> quindi?
<Ancestral> cavolo a lavoro gia si parla dell'ubunto mobile
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Ancestral, ottimo
<cristian_c> Ancestral, vai e diffondi il verbo (cit.)
<Innerina> cristian_c: ed allora dov'é 'sta pulce? >.<
<cristian_c> Innerina, sto cercando se è un difetto della scheda
<Innerina> ok, ma come funziona pastebinit?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/779159
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 779159 in linux "[regression] after update to 11.04 wireless lan interruptions and Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Innerina> Va in automatico o ha un comando dedicato per cui pastebinnare i comandi dati all'uopo?
<cristian_c> Innerina, per pastebinit, è sufficiente: nome_comando_bla_bla | pastebinit
<Innerina> uhm... e che si può fare con quel bug?
<Innerina> Grazie del trucchetto ;)
<cristian_c> semplicemente scrivi il comando seguito da quella stringa
<Innerina> sì ho capito com'é
<cristian_c> Innerina, però ovviamente devi installare il pacchetto dei repo
<cristian_c> comunque ho postato il bug
<Innerina> già fatto ma quando l'ho fatto, cosa esce?
<Innerina> Spiegami come funziona che non ho ben capito
<Innerina> oltre il comando uscirebbe anche il link da postare nel chan?
<cristian_c> tipo: lspci | pastebinit
<cristian_c> credo di sì, per la verità non l'ho mai usato, ma qui lo suggeriscono a volte
<Innerina> sì ma dico il meccanismo di funzionamento
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> cmq ho letto per il bug... che si può fare?
<cristian_c> così risparmi tempo
<cristian_c> Innerina, dovresti postare il dmesg
<cristian_c> dmesg | pastebinit
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1507306/
<Innerina> toh, mi ha dato direttamente il link
<Innerina> ho capito come funziona
<Ancestral> scusatemi ancora ma su un qualsiasi  nokia puo essere installato?
<cristian_c> Ancestral, sono tutti esperimenti, di certo questo non è il canale giusto per parlarne
<jester-> Ancestral: per adesso su nessun cellofono
<jester-> a meno che sei un dev e ti diano l'immagine
<cristian_c> geek/smanettone/nerd
<massy> bonasera
<jester-> Ancestral: su tablet è installabile solo sul nexus7
<Innerina> cristian_c: hai letto?
<cristian_c> sì
<Ancestral> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> c'è una sequenza che si ripete continualmente
<cristian_c> Innerina, ok, è lo stesso problema del link che ho postato
<cristian_c> [12481.341376] iwl4965 0000:05:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.
<cristian_c> eccolo qua
<cristian_c> è questo il problema
<Innerina> Ah ecco... allora che posso fare per questo dannato bug?
<cristian_c> solo che lì era un altro driver
<Innerina> c'é una soluzione per questo bug? T.T
<Innerina> sto sclerando!
<cristian_c> un secondo
<cristian_c> intanto l'abbiamo individuato (che non è poco)
<mibofra> che bug è ?
<Innerina> almeno quello, deogratias!
<Innerina> E' un bug del driver della connessione, se ho capito bene
<jester-> Innerina: uname -r
<Innerina> ok jester-
<jester-> che dice
<Innerina> 3.2.0-33-generic
<cristian_c> io ho il -35
<Innerina> va aggiornato?
<cristian_c> l'ultimo è il -35 sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> è strano che non te l'abbia segnalato il gestore aggiornamenti
<Innerina> In effetti ho ancora gli aggiornamenti da installare...
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<jester-> Innerina: aggiorna il kernel e installa i backport cw
<Innerina> lo lancio?
<cristian_c> però non è detto che risolvi con il -35
<cristian_c> comunque falli lo stesso
<Innerina> va bene... ma come posso individuare l'aggiornamento relativo al 3.2.0-33-generic?
<Innerina> Voglio vedere se è in lista
<jester-> Innerina: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Innerina> aspetta un attimo... quell'upgrade sarebbe della distro?
<cristian_c> Innerina, basta aprire il Gestore aggiornamenti
<Innerina> sì lo so ma non capivo bene il comando di jester-
<Innerina> intanto lo lancio e vediamo
<jester-> Innerina: non avanza nulla con dist.upgrade fa solo un upgrade piu approfondito
<Innerina> aaah ecco, grazie
<Innerina> è che avevo capito fosse un upgrade della distro XD
<Innerina> dato il nome del comando
<cristian_c> vero è
<cristian_c> Same problem here on a Toshiba Portege laptop with the same adapter:
<cristian_c> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Innerina> speriamo che non cada di nuovo -.-
<Innerina> dico durante il download del gestore degli aggiornamenti
<Innerina> ma gli aggiornamenti richiedono la connessione? Dico quelli durante l'installazione...
<cristian_c> Innerina, un tizio con la tua stessa scheda ha segnalato in quella pagina
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> devi avere la connessione attiva per gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ti serve un cavo ethernet per le emergenze
<cristian_c> ormai te li tirano dietro anche ai negozi dei cinesi
<Innerina> sì infatti ho un Toshiba Satellite
<Innerina> cmq ho dato un'occhiata alla lista e non ho trovato nulla che rimandi al gestore della connessione
<Innerina> però c'é un linux kernel nuovo
<cristian_c> ma hai aperto il gestore aggiornamenti?
<Innerina> sì
<Innerina> sta scaricando ed installando
<cristian_c> allora fai clic su Install
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sperando che non cada nel frattempo
<Innerina> spero solo che non cada durante le installazioni
<Innerina> chiedevo per quello
<Innerina> perché il download non è un problema
<Innerina> la connessione è necessaria per le installazioni, intendevo questo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il gestore scarica il software e poi lo installa
<cristian_c> tutto insieme
<Innerina> ah allora se cade che ha finito di scaricare non è un problema quindi?
<cristian_c> sì, non è un problema, generalmente
<Innerina> (A parte i programmi che chiedono autenticazione on line come flash e simili)
<Innerina> ah ecco, ho visto ora che il nuovo linux kernel è proprio il 35
<Innerina> sta ancora scaricando cmq
<Innerina> erano 129 aggiornamenti :D
<cristian_c> lol
<Innerina> cmq può dipendere anche dal fatto che ho wicd come gestore connessioni?
<xiaoy> Innerina, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865487&page=5
<cristian_c> By the way, this is happening only on a WPA TKIP ENTERPRISE with users being authenticated against radius. Wifi infrastructure is all cisco, and it's a university campus network so plenty of other users running all sort of other devices without problems.
<luca___> piacere sono Luca, vi prego mi potete aiutare che sono super in crisi? Non riesco a fare funzionare il wifi sul mio mac book con installato ubunto 12.10. Mi potete aiutare? grazie
<cristian_c> At home with WPA-PSK, it works fine.
<cristian_c> luca___, immagino che hai anche tu intel
<Innerina> è vero, ho anch'io intel...
<cristian_c> luca___, è usb o integrato?
<luca___> proprio cosi!
<luca___> integrato e ho eliminato anche snow leopard perche non mi lavorava piu e allora come ultima chance mi sono buttato su ubuntu
<luca___> ma proprio nn riesco a capire come fare con il wifi :(
<Innerina> cristian_c: cmq può dipendere anche dal fatto che ho wicd al posto di network manager?
<cristian_c> A read a post from a fedora user who has found a workaround by building driver with experimental firmware.  I don't know what kind of hack is that, if someone can tell more about it.    I also noticed that the bug does not occur when wifi signal is excellent.
<cristian_c> Innerina, non credo
<Innerina> perché so che wicd non è un granché, è migliore nm a quanto so
<cristian_c> Innerina, comunque, quello che dice il tizio del bug, sembra il tuo caso
<Innerina> sì, confermo perché mi sembrava fosse quello
<luca___> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare per piacere quando hai tempo?
<cristian_c> luca___, è usb o integrato?
<Innerina> integrato, leggi sopra
<luca___> cristian_c è integrato
<cristian_c> Innerina, temo sia un problema di firmware, più che di driver
<Innerina> ed è grave?
<cristian_c> luca___, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | luca___
<ubot-it> luca___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Innerina, no, secondo me va cambiato il firmware
<Innerina> ma col linux header viene cambiato il firmware?
<Innerina> Non so se sta lì
<cristian_c> It does seems to happen less often when the laptop is in straight line of sight with a strong signal.
<cristian_c> Innerina, no
<cristian_c> linux non hai i firmware
<cristian_c> *ha
<cristian_c> la maggior parte sono proprietari
<Innerina> ah, e li dovrei installare a parte?
<cristian_c> in pacchetti esterni
<cristian_c> asp
<Innerina> Non so se ce li ho
<cristian_c> comunque il tizio dice che il problema succede sopratutto quando il segnale è debole
<cristian_c> quando il segnale è forte, succede meno
<Innerina> sì infatti vedo che ogni tanto lo vedo cadere perché è debole
<cristian_c> trovato
<Innerina> è fluttuante da qui il segnale
<cristian_c> XD
<luca___> scusate come si fa a fare copia e incolla qui?
<cristian_c> luca___, hai aperto pastebin
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> copia incolla dall'indirizzo del browser
<cristian_c> Innerina, http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.23.tgz
<Innerina> una volta che l'hai postato lì l'output
<cristian_c> ecco qua
<Innerina> cristian_c: però è strano, finora ha funzionato senza
<cristian_c> 1) download the previous firmware version from http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.23.tgz
<Innerina> dico fino a prima dell'upgrade
<cristian_c> 2) rename your actual firmware /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode to something else (e.g. /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode.copy), just in case ...
<cristian_c> Innerina, la 11.10?
<Innerina> era 2 versioni prima... cmq sì penso
<cristian_c> infatti è una regressione
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/779159
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 779159 in linux "[regression] after update to 11.04 wireless lan interruptions and Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> era un bug che era stato aggiustato e pi è ritornato
<cristian_c> *poi
<Innerina> non ci sono firmware nuovi per questa versione 12.04?
<cristian_c> Innerina, segui l'how-to
<Innerina> sì, una volta che ho finito con gli aggiornamenti ^^
<cristian_c> sono tanti, eh
<cristian_c> comunque puoi farlo anche adesso
<Innerina> ma necessita di riavvio alla fine?
<cristian_c> 3) unpack the tar and copy the firmware iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode into /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
<cristian_c> 4) restart the wireless module:  sudo rmmod iwlagn  sudo modprobe iwlagn
<cristian_c> però in questo caso va modificato
<cristian_c> perché tu non hai iwlagn
<Innerina> e come va modificato?
<cristian_c> ma iwl4965
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> certo che però non potevano lasciarlo stare com'era upgradando? >.<
<Innerina> Molti se ne sono lamentati...
<cristian_c> 5) check that the new firmware has been successfully loaded:  dmesg | grep firmware
<cristian_c> Innerina, il modno di linux è caotico
<cristian_c> Innerina, pensa che io ho ancora un bug aperto sulla mia atheros (scheda wifi)
<cristian_c> ormai è quasi un anno che l'ho segnalato
<Innerina> sì ma la connessione prima era veramente una meraviglia...
<cristian_c> *mondo
<Innerina> potevano evitare di toccarla, ecco, se funzionava così bene -.-
<luca___> cristian c cosa è pastebin? l ho fatto con il terminale ma nn riesco a fare copia e incolla al link che mi hai mandato scusami
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> luca___, vai al link
<Innerina> cmq non ho ben capito un paio di cose
<luca___> ok fatto ma nn riesco a fare copia e incolla dal terminale al link
<Innerina> il tutorial che mi hai dato fa regredire il firmware alla vecchia versione?
<Innerina> E non c'é un firmware nuovo per la 12.04?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro il sito di intellinux in questo momento è irraggiungibile
<cristian_c> credo che il tizio suggerisca di usare quello vecchio XD
<Innerina> ho capito... preferirei che funzionasse con quello aggiornato però
<Innerina> perché non so come andrà col prossimo upgrade
<cristian_c> comunque, la soluzione è a portata di mano
<Innerina> da quant'é uscito il 12.10?
<luca___> cristian c ce l ho fatta mi sa! :)
<Innerina> copiancollaci l'indirizzo web :P
<cristian_c> sperando che il sito ritorni raggiungibile
<luca___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1507398/
<luca___> grazie
<cristian_c> no, è irraggiugibile
<cristian_c> Innerina, salvati la pagina di launchpad, che c'è tutta la procedura su come risolvere
<Innerina> ok
<leosacc> buona sera a tutti
<Innerina> sta installando tutto, ha terminato gli aggiornamenti...
<luca___> cristian c ho fatto tutto giusto?
<cristian_c> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<cristian_c> non è una intel
<cristian_c> !broadcom | luca___
<luca___> ah ops scusami! pensavo fosse intel! scusami
<ubot-it> luca___: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> luca___, segui attentamente il wiki
<luca___> ora provo grazie
<cristian_c> STA: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227, BCM43228
<cristian_c> Installazione driver STA con connessione internet
<cristian_c> luca___, sei collegato ad internet con il pc?
<cristian_c> dico ethernet
<luca___> si si sono collegato
<luca___> io sono bcm4322
<luca___> 14e4:432b
<cristian_c> allora segui il paragrafo che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> Verificare che la propria scheda sia supportata dai driver STA e verificare che sia abilitata la componente restricted dei repository di Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<luca___> grazie sei gentile
<Innerina> Ok... ha finito e devo dare riavvio
<cristian_c> sono driver proprietari, quindi non sono installati di default nel sistema
<Innerina> se ci sono problemi vado col tutorial che mi hai dato ^^
<cristian_c> per un problema di licenze
<cristian_c> Innerina, purtroppo in questo momento il sito di intellinux è irraggiungibile
<cristian_c> per il momento non puoi scaricare il firmware
<luca___> scusami come faccio ad abilitare i driver sta?
<Innerina> sì ma stando a quanto mi hai detto potrebbe essere che l'aggiornamento risolva tutto, giusto?
<cristian_c> Innerina, dire di no
<cristian_c> *direi
<cristian_c> comunque prova
<cristian_c> luca___, leggi bene cosa ho postato
<luca___> si ho installato il pacchetto come hai detto tu pero non ho capito come abilitarei driver nella versione 12.10 di ubuntu scusa
<luca___> cristian_c si ho installato il pacchetto come hai detto tu pero non ho capito come abilitarei driver nella versione 12.10 di ubuntu scusa
<cristian_c> il componente restricted è abilitato?
<luca___> cristian_c ho trovato dove sono i driver aggiuntivi, quale devo scegliere?
<Innerina> Sto dal nuovo linux
<Innerina> mi ha dato un imprevisto problema sul /tmp
<Innerina> che mi diceva di montarlo a mano, ripristinarlo o attendere
<Innerina> O.o
<cristian_c> luca___, quali driver hai trovato?
<cristian_c> Innerina, uhm
<cristian_c> attendere XD
<luca___> ho trovato nvidia corporation con:
<cristian_c> non c'entra con la scheda wifi
<Innerina> cmq ho aggirato infatti son qua :D
<Innerina> però non vorrei che si ripresentasse...
<luca___> 1using nvidia 2using experimental nvidia 3using x.org 4using nvidia o 5 using esperimental nvidia binay
<cristian_c> questi non c'entrano
<cristian_c> nulla riguardo broadcom?
<cristian_c> o sta
<cristian_c> hai riavviato il sistema?
<luca___> ora sto scegliendo il primo cosi vedo se esce qualcosa di broadcom
<cristian_c> primo cosa?
<luca___> ecco scegliendo il primo mi è venuto broadcome
<cristian_c> ah
<luca___> il primo era nvida binary xorg driver ..... (propetary tester)
<luca___> provo a riavviare tutto ora?
<cristian_c> luca___, se hai attivato il driver, sì
<luca___> ora provo grazie
<Guest68542> ciao
<Innerina> cmq... sembra che non cada più, anche se il segnale è basso
<cristian_c> Innerina, testa un paio di giorni, per sicurezza
<Innerina> non ho ancora fatto la tua procedura, siccome il sito intellinux è ancora down...
<cristian_c> Innerina, appunto
<Innerina> va bene... grazie! ^^
<Innerina> Ma... è possibile che ci siano degli altri aggiornamenti per questo bug, intendo come firmware?
<Innerina> In futuro, ecco
<cristian_c> Innerina, di solito il firmware non viene aggiornato dal kernel
<Innerina> ah ecco
<xiaoy> Innerina, hai dato un'occhiata al link che ti avevo postato, lì dicono di aver risolto col tuo problema
<Innerina> per cui devo per forza aggiornare a mano?
<Innerina> Sì ma è tutto in inglese e non ho ben capito, perché hai postato una procedura un pò diversa
<luca___> cristian_c sono luca. non so cosa è successo ma ora il mio monitor è solo l immagine del desktop senza piu niente! cosa posso fare?
<xiaoy> XD
<cristian_c> luca___, immagino che hai toccato anche i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> non hai toccato i driver broadcom, o non sol oquelli
<cristian_c> *solo
<luca___> mmm è grave?
<xiaoy> Innerina, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<Innerina> cristian_c: quindi devo sempre aggiornare a mano i firmware?
<xiaoy> Innerina, alla fine del file aggiungi: options iwl4965 11n_disable=1
<xiaoy> poi salva, chiudi e riavvia
<Innerina> xiaoy: basta solo quello?
<xiaoy> secondo il forum sì
<luca___> cristian_c dici che devo riinstallare ubuntu da cd? o c e qualcosa d altro da fare prima?
<Innerina> perché non ho ben capito... prima si trattava di downgradare il firmware a quello vecchio e poi mi dite che basta questo?
<xiaoy> prova, se ti va male cancelli quella riga e via
<cristian_c> xiaoy, potrebbe essere una soluzione
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma si è disconnesso per adesso?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, forse :)
<cristian_c> se non ha problemi, non è neanche necessario farlo
<Innerina> No, fino adesso non è ancora caduto
<cristian_c> luca___, devi usare i driver video che c'erano prima
<Innerina> ma xiaoy sai almeno cosa combinerebbe quella riga in pratica?
<luca___> cristian_c il problema è che ora vedo solo l immagine senza poter fare niente, nessun tasto ne niente. cosa mi consigli di fare?
<Innerina> Voglio capire...
<cristian_c> luca___, digita alt+f2
<xiaoy> Innerina certo, è un opzione di modprobe
<cristian_c> ok, tu usavi nouveau
<xiaoy> modprobe carica i moduli del kernel, dai un'occhiata su google ;)
<luca___> cristiam_c non succede niente
<cristian_c> luca___, allora devi andare in modalità di ripristino
<Innerina> Ah ecco... e che influenza ha sul wireless, modprobe che carica i moduli del kernel?
<Innerina> Non ho ben capito perché alla fine il firmware è distinto dal kernel
<cristian_c> luca___, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> luca___, però dovete stare attenti a quello che fate :(
<luca___> cristian_c dove posso scrivere quello?
<cristian_c> luca___, in modalità di ripristino
<luca___> e come faccio ad entrare li?
<cristian_c> luca___, dal grub
<luca___> mmm cosa è^
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> Innerina: it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
<cristian_c> Innerina, ad esempio il bios è il firmware più conosciuto al mondo, è il firmware della scheda madre
<Innerina> Ah credo di aver capito un pò
<Innerina> è che non avevo ben capito cosa c'entrasse il kernel con la connessione che ora sembra reggere se poi era un problema indipendente del firmware
<Innerina> cmq adesso più o meno ho capito
<luca___> cristian_c ora ci provo grazie
<Innerina> bene, ora vado... sembra tutto ok, nel caso torno e vi dico :P
<Innerina> grazie per aver trovato la pulce!
<luca___> cristian_c riinstallo ubuntu o lo apro solo di prova? mi puoi dare il sito di prima per la mia scheda wifi? grazie
<cristian_c> luca___, prima risolvi il problema del video
<cristian_c> (che mi pare abbia creato tu)
<luca___> cristian_c si si ho sbagliato io
<Rosina> salve!
<Rosina> esiste una programma simile a skype che incorpori i suoi contatti?
<gioiale> salve a tutti
<gioiale> ho aggiornato linux alla versione 12.10 ma mi è scomparso il launcher
<gioiale> qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<gioiale> mi sono rivolta ad un tecnico che purtroppo mi ha detto ke sconosce linux e ke devo fare da me
<martin____> ciao
<martin____> c'e qualche smanettone nerd che mi puo' dare una mano per favore??
<martin____> :)
<pedro__> buonasera a tutti!!sapreste indicarmi un programma che gestista l'archiviazione delle fotografie??io sono rimasto a f-spot.c'e' qualcosa di nuovo ??e da un po che non mi aggiorno!!grazie!!
<luca___> ciao! qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere i miei problemi wifi?
<Ostyle17> ciao a tutti
<luca___> ciao! qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere i miei problemi wifi?
<xiaoy> !chiedi | luca
<ubot-it> luca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ostyle17> Ho installato linux su un pc con Win 8 e UEFI, ma non lo vedo all'avvio. Qualcuno sa come risolvere? Ho installato Kubuntu 12.10 32bit da chiavetta USB. devo scaricare la versione a 64bit ?
<xiaoy> Ostyle17, probabilmente non hai installato il bootloader (grub) nell'MBR (Master Boot Record) del tuo HardDisk
<xiaoy> poi che roba è uefi?
<willy_oracle> ciao. ho combinato un po' di casino: dal gestore compiz ho erroneamente disattivato tutte opzioni, anche quelle di base. mi è  scomparsa la dash: come faccio a ripristinarla visto che non ho accesso al pannello delle configurazioni?
<Ostyle17> ho fatto l'installazione completa, ora comunque ho visto una guida provo a seguire quella. UEFI è come lo chiama il mio bios, però è EFI
<xiaoy> Ostyle17, ok :)
<Ostyle17> è un portatile stupido :O
<xiaoy> willy_oracle, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154112/how-do-i-disable-compiz-and-enable-metacity-with-the-command-line
<xiaoy> disabilita compiz, riabilita metaciti e da lì vedi di ripristinare ciò che devi ripristinare
<Piter85> Ciao!! Qualcuno mi aiuta con i driver del modem analogico (interno) ??      lspci non me lo vede... ho usato scanModem ma non è che ci sto capendo molto
<Piter85> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Piter85> Questo è il risultato di scanModem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1507730/
<xiaoy> Piter85, che computer hai?
<Piter85> xiaoy: ciao! ho un notebook acer 5920g
<xiaoy> Piter85, nell'output che hai postato ci sono le istruzioni per installere i drivers del tuo modem Conexant
<Piter85> dalla linuxant?
<xiaoy> Piter85, a dire il vero è Conexant, il driver viene chiamato "linuxant"... non so se capisci il gioco di parole
<Piter85> gioco di parole o no... se li scarico da li non ho l'opzione fax e la connessione ridotta a 14k (o 19k non ricordo)
<xiaoy> Piter85, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Piter85> 10.10
<xiaoy> Piter85, vecchiotta... hai provato a vedere se l'ultima lo riconosce o ha in repo i drivers?
<xiaoy> altrimenti, non penso ci sia molto da fare... a parte una ricerca su google, prima di abbandonare ogni speranza :D
<Piter85> l'ultima? intendi versione di ubuntu?
<xiaoy> già
<Piter85> eh ma non posso (ancora) fare l'aggiornamento.. ho bisogno di lavorare sul kernel 2.6 :(
<xiaoy> Piter85, e allora niente, o linuxant, o niente. Mi dispiace
<Piter85> ho provato adesso ad installare da linuxant ora riavvio e vedo se lo riconosce
<Piter85> a dopo
<Piter85> xiaoy: ho installato i driver linuxant ma nn sembra essere cambiato nulla
<xiaoy> Piter85, i modem analogici, winmodem e roba affine non sono ben supportati in linux, se hai seguito bene le istruzioni avresti dovuto avere il modem rilevato, almeno...
<Piter85> lancio sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf e mi dice "Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program"
<xiaoy> Piter85, non perdere la testa, non funziona
<Piter85> eh... mi sa che un pò ce la perderò ancora...
<Piter85> ma è normale che scrivendo lspci | grep Modem non mi da nulla??
<xiaoy> Piter85, certo, se il kernel non sa neanche che esite
<xiaoy> i winmodem sono un tabu per linux
<xiaoy> non tutti, ma la maggior parte
<Piter85> quando avevo la 9.10 su questo pc mi connettevo perfettamente... ufff
<superfabbaba> sera
<superfabbaba> quando dice che copia negli appunti
<superfabbaba> dove è questa cartella?
<ellebi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con dei problemi wifi su ubunto 10.12? grazie
<ellebi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con dei problemi wifi su ubunto 10.12? grazie
<superfabbaba> che significa: copia negli appunti? cos'è una cartella?
<superfabbaba> son caduto
<ellebi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con dei problemi wifi su ubunto 10.12? grazie
<kalce> salve a tutti . uso ubuntu 12.o4. come si estrae un file .tar.gz2 e  come si compila?
<micheg> salve, vorrei acquistare un nuovo portatile e ho trovato quella che mi sembra una buona offerta qua: http://www.marcopoloshop.it/mps/Notebook/NP535U3C-A01IT-pidSAMNP535U3CA01IT quello che mi preoccupa è la compatibilità con linux della piattaforma trinity di amd in particolare della scheda ati marca con la quale mi son sempre trovato male
<kalce> ok... stò cercando di fare da solo..... nel file readme.txt che ho trovato mi chiede di sseguire delle librerie per soddisfare delle dipendenze... come faccio a spaer se ho queste librerie?
<kalce> cerco nel gestore pacchetti?
<kalce> no, ci ho appena provato...
<Creed> ciao ragazzi
<Creed> volevo condivdere una cartella da un pc colegato wireless a interent
<cosimo_> salve a tutti
<cosimo_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cosimo_> please
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-08
<Giovy> ciao a tutti raga, volevo fare una sola domanda importante
<Giovy> quale sistema operativo mi consigliate a 64bit per la grafica 3d?
<krabador> in che modo?
<krabador> Giovy
<Giovy> uso cinema 4d e z-brush
<krabador> Giovy, usi windows attualmente?
<Giovy> siccome so che persino alcuni sistemi operativi non riconoscono i cpu vorrei usare non solo un sistema che li riconosce, ma un sistema che li sfrutti al massimo. Si uso windows 7 a 64 bit
<Giovy> i cpu vengono riconosciuti, ma mi secca entrare nel task manager e disconnettere per usufruire a pieno della capacita' del windows 7
<Giovy> mi hanno consigliato ubuntu, pero' so che serve a tante cose, mentre ci dovrebbe essere un linux adatto alla grafica 3d
<Giovy> ... o persino qualche altro sistema operativo
<Giovy> aspetto tue risposte (se ne sai qualcosa sull' argomento)
<krabador> guarda, per il 3d se la cavano megio mint gentoo, e archlinux
<krabador> ubuntu non brilla particolarmente
<Giovy> puoi ripetere i nomi di questi due sistemi per favore? Non ho capito... cioe'... si chiamano proprio cosi' come hai scritto?
<Giovy> va bene dai, perfetto. Ora faccio una ricerca
<krabador> allora Linux Mint, Gentoo (o derivate, in particolar modo Sabayon), e Archlinux (nella fattispecie di Chakra)
<Giovy> quindi sn 3.. giusto?
<krabador> Giovy, visita http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home
<krabador> si occupa molto di grafica su linux
<Giovy> ok
<krabador> che macchina hai?
<Giovy> dovrei andare in basso a sinistra su "sistemi operativi" giusto?"
<Giovy> in alto a sinistra nella tabellina, l' ultima
<krabador> Giovy, si, li troverai parecchi articoli/recensioni di sistemi operativi
<krabador> e benchmark vari
<krabador> puoi vedere in base alla scheda che hai
<krabador> la gpu
<Giovy> ok
<krabador> quale piattaforma va meglio
<Giovy> ci provo, qua e' tutto in inglese e non sono granche' a cercare in questo tipo di siti
<krabador> se la macchina te lo permette in potenza, puoi provare a virtualizzare macosx
<Giovy> non lo so, dovrei fare un bel po di ricerche per confermare questi dettagli
<krabador> cosi' installando anche una distribuzione linux, insieme a windows potresti avere un buon raffronto
<krabador> scusami, che cpu hai?
<Giovy> comuqneu ho un buon pc, non e' male, intel pentium con 4 CPU, 2,80GHZ, 8 gb installati piu altri 8, in totale 16 GB di ram, e' supportata per il windows 7 e i sistemi operativi 32, 64bit
<krabador> 4 cpu?
<Giovy> si
<krabador> hai un server?
<krabador> o intendi un quad-core?
<Giovy> non so come si fa su ubuntu, ma su windows premi ctrl-alt e canc e spunta la tabella con le statistiche, nella pen' ultima cartellina al lato destro ci sono o 2 barre verticali, oppure 4, io cmq (anche se avro' sbagliato qualche termine) ne ho 4
<Giovy> no server no
<krabador> un quad-core
<krabador> allora
<krabador> puoi provare a virtualizzare macosx
<krabador> lo puoi fare sia sotto win7 che ubuntu
<Giovy> no, non e' quad-core... me lo ricordo, pero' cavolo... non ricordo il nome, cmq e' un intel i5
<Giovy> io perora non ti posso dare nessun informazione eprche sto installando ubuntu
<Giovy> sono nel menu di installazione
<bilo> ciao
<krabador> bilo,
<bilo> wow
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> allora qualcuno c'è
<krabador> mai disperare :)
<bilo> son capitato su irc che non riuscivo a dormire
<bilo> poi sul canale ubunt
<bilo> inglese
<bilo> e a quel punto mi sono detto. perchè non in italiano
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> kraba ci sei ancora?
<krabador> a quest'ora solo chi ha appena dato fuoco al pc con i dati della propria vita
<bilo> :-D
<krabador> rischi di trovare qui
<bilo> sei uno di quelli?
<krabador> no, parcheggio mentre aspetto che inizi la conference panasonic dal ces di las vegas
<bilo> domani non lavori?
<krabador> si lavoro
<bilo> pure io
<bilo> bene
<bilo> utilizzi ubuntu k o xubuntu?
<krabador> ubuntu
<krabador> ma senza unity
<bilo> avevo una domandina da farti ma mi sa che non sai rispondere
<krabador> nella maniera piu' assoluta
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> gnome?
<krabador> si
<bilo> io xubuntu
<krabador> hai problemi con xfce?
<bilo> credo con xubuntu stesso
<krabador> che cosa fa?
<bilo> però ora che ci guardo...
<bilo> è un problema che avevo già incontrato
<bilo> ma ho perso gli appunti
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> ho dei processi che mi mangiano la memoria
<bilo> uno credo di averlo ferito
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> un nolisten tcp v7
<bilo> o qualcosa del genre
<bilo> mai sentito?
<krabador> mmm
<krabador> no
<bilo> ok
<krabador> puoi spulciare qui pero' http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=414349
<bilo> hai sentito quella storia di stallman sugli spyware?
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> grazie
<krabador> stallman ha sempre qualche nemico nuovo
<bilo> :-)
<krabador> semplicemente perchè si stanno impegnando a sputtanare molto
<bilo> io ero passato a debian per quella notizia
<bilo> ma son dovuto tornare su xubuntu
<bilo> troppi casini per me
<krabador> debian ed xfce non andava?
<bilo> ho fatto un istallazione da netinstall
<bilo> una versione minimale di debian
<bilo> tutto andato bene
<krabador> e cosa non ti piaceva
<bilo> solo che usando tre browser differenti
<bilo> crashavano tutti
<bilo> e non ho voglia ne tempo di bestemmiare
<krabador> quanta ram e che gpu hai?
<bilo> era un portatile un pò vecchio
<bilo> ma non scarso
<bilo> 500 mb di ram
<bilo> la gpu non so
<bilo> ma ora con xubuntu va tutto bene
<bilo> semplicemente non mi andava di indagare
<bilo> tu perchè no-unity
<krabador> beh, xubuntu bene o male è la versione che ha dato meno problemi
<bilo> ?
<krabador> unity è semplicemente vergognoso
<bilo> devo dire che lo uso da un pò
<bilo> è mi ci trovo molto bene
<krabador> anche se adesso, a parte le lens, ha raggiunto un livello abbastanza piu' chiaro e coerente
<bilo> poi ho sorvolato tutte le polemiche quando è uscito unity
<bilo> :-)
<krabador> bah...
<bilo> mi piacerebbe usarlo
<bilo> l'ho provato
<krabador> gnome è quello che è
<krabador> kde è maturato adesso
<krabador> con 5 anni di ritardo
<bilo> si poi è una questione anche di abitudine
<krabador> xfce va bene ma gli manca ancora qualcosa
<bilo> io personalmente non ce la faccio a provare mille distro
<krabador> si, di abitudine e di esigenza
<bilo> mi lego ad una..
<bilo> si anche esigenza
<bilo> io l'ho scelto apposta xfce
<bilo> ha più o meno tutto quello che mi serve
<krabador> se sei sempre su una macchima simile al portatile di prima
<krabador> puoi provare lxde
<bilo> provato anche quello
<bilo> ma preferisco xfce
<bilo> anche gnome non era male
<krabador> bah...
<bilo> kde l'ho provato ma ho optato subito per gnome inizialmente
<krabador> gnome se l'avessero quantomeno continuato a patchare
<bilo> senti na cosa
<krabador> non avrebbero assolutamente fatto male a nessuno
<bilo> non mi esprimo
<bilo> conosco troppo poco
<bilo> tu ne sai a pacchi?
<krabador> diciamo che ne so qualcosa
<krabador> ho usato gnome per anni
<krabador> insieme a kde e xfce
<krabador> ed ho accumulato una certa esperienza.
<bilo> hai provato altre distro non-debian?
<krabador> slackware, opensuse, mandrake/mandriva, fedora, archlinux
<krabador> anche per pochi minuti :)
<bilo> azzo
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> anche io
<bilo> anche se di sfuggita
<bilo> però mi manca slackware
<bilo> e arch
<bilo> anche se ho usato slax
<bilo> che credo si basasse su salckware
<krabador> si
<bilo> molto carina
<bilo> ed efficiente
<bilo> va beh
<bilo> senti
<krabador> prova slitaz
<krabador> sempre basata da slax
<krabador> ma un mezzo miracolo
<krabador> per quanto occupa
<krabador> e quello che fa.
<bilo> è una mini distro'
<bilo> ?
<krabador> si
<bilo> c'è un mare
<bilo> fosse per le proverei tutte
<bilo> ma non ho tempo
<bilo> ci lavoro pure col pc
<krabador> tra le tante cose, eh ? :)
<bilo> già
<bilo> .-)
<bilo> ho una domanda per te prima di andare a letto
<bilo> che mi tocca
<bilo> differenza tra qt e gtk'
<bilo> ?
<krabador> le qt sono le librerie su cui si basa kde
<krabador> le gtk sono quelle su cui si basa gnome
<krabador> le gtk2 gnome 2.x
<bilo> e questo più o meno lo so
<krabador> le nuove gtk 3 , gnome 3
<bilo> e so anche che solitamente ci si affeziona ad una delle due
<krabador> beh..
<bilo> seguendoi gnome o kde
<bilo> ma io volevo sapere
<krabador> diciamo che chi familiarizza meglio con uno dei 2 ambienti, tende ad affezionarsi
<bilo> già
<krabador> alle librerie di riferimento
<bilo> ma facendo la domanda stupida
<krabador> vuoi sapere perchè si sparano le 2 fazioni?
<bilo> qual'è migliore
<krabador> oddio..
<bilo> che risposta daresti?
<krabador> migliore o peggiore...
<bilo> io sono affezionato alle gtk
<krabador> entrambe credo che abbiano dei punti di forza abbanstaza forti
<krabador> ed entrambe delle carenze incredibili
<bilo> so però che ultimamente vanno molto di più le qt
<bilo> da quel che so
<bilo> o dico na boiata?
<bilo> :-)
<krabador> la nokia ha comprato anni fa trolltek
<krabador> che le sviluppa
<bilo> ecco per fare un esempio
<krabador> contribuendo non poco al loro sviluppo
<bilo> mi sono affezionato alle gtk
<bilo> storicamente
<bilo> per questo faccio la domanda
<krabador> guarda...
<krabador> se devo dirtela tutta
<krabador> anch'io preferisco le gtk
<bilo> hai anche delle esperienze da programmatore?
<krabador> che, nonostante un certo tipo di limiti abbastanza feroci
<krabador> in alcuni frangenti
<krabador> riescono ad essere proporzionate ad utilizzi recenti
<krabador> programmatore amatoriale
<krabador> :)
<bilo> si intendevo quello
<bilo> asp ti posso aggiungere come amico?
<bilo> uso xchat
<bilo> tu che usi?
<krabador> xchat
<bilo> ok
<bilo> posso?
<bilo> prima che reinstallo tutto e perdo le configurazioni?
<bilo> :-)
<krabador> si, figurati
<bilo> fatto
<bilo> che linguaggi ai utilizzato?
<bilo> *hai
<krabador> java / c+
<krabador> pe esempio le qt adesso
<krabador> ubuntu
<krabador> ovvero canonical le userà per riscrivere ubuntu one
<bilo> ho sentito dire che c'è un progetto anche per riscrivere unity in qt
<bilo> se non dico na boiata
<bilo> ora dovrebbe essere in gtk
<bilo> c+
<krabador> e una voce che gira da un po'
<bilo> interessante
<bilo> e che hai fatto di bello col c+?
<krabador> una serie di piccoli rendering
<krabador> per richiamare le opengl
<bilo> oddio
<bilo> un pò ostico per me
<krabador> piccole animazioni
<krabador> niente di che
<krabador> non credere
<krabador> mi sono divertito molto di piu' con java
<bilo> a si'
<bilo> ?
<bilo> perchè?
<krabador> con cui ha fatto un'utility per catalogare musica e dvd
<krabador> e gtk2
<krabador> con cui ha fatto un frontent per estrarre l'audio dai dvd
<bilo> java e gtk2?
<krabador> java il programma di catalogo
<krabador> e gtk2 il frontend
<bilo> sotto linux?
<krabador> si, proprio sotto gnome 2
<bilo> e che programmi hai usato?
<bilo> che ide?
<krabador> mplayer
<bilo> mplayer?
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> con mplayer si programma?
<krabador> praticamente ho semplicemente fatto una finestra
<krabador> dove, se iinserito e montato correttamente un dvd
<krabador> scelgo lo stream audio, ed estraggo i singoli capitoli
<krabador> con l'opzione di convertirli direttamente in flac o mp3
<bilo> ok ok
<bilo> a me interessava sapere con cosa hia scirtto il codice
<krabador> i comandi alla base del tutto
<bilo> se hai usato un programma visuale
<bilo> o più programmi
<krabador> ho usato un editor
<bilo> e con cosa hai compillato?
<krabador> gcc
<bilo> fico
<krabador> estraevo tanto di quell'audio da dvd musicali
<bilo> .-)
<bilo> credo che sia molto didattica la cosa
<krabador> che ho semplicemente avuto voglia di avere qualcosa a dasposizione che facesse quello che mi serviva
<krabador> ogni tanto non trova il lame
<krabador> :)
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> krabrador
<bilo> vado a letto
<bilo> spero di risentirti
<bilo> è stat omolto piacevole
<bilo> dovrei venire più spesso quì
<bilo> ;-)
<krabador> giusto per chiudere
<krabador> ubuntu phone os
<bilo> ?
<krabador> si baserà sulle qt
<krabador> per le applicazioni
<bilo> :-)
<bilo> te pareva
<krabador> in un certo senso
<bilo> spero che ne riparleremo
<krabador> è perfettamente come dicevi tu prima
<bilo> ??
<bilo> ossia?
<krabador> che ultimamente "vanno di piu' le qt"
<krabador> :)
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<krabador> alla prossima
<krabador> :)
<bilo> grazie
<bilo> alla prox
<glpiana> ola
<mario__> buongiorno qualcuno mi puo aiutare a risolvere i miei problemi wifi? grazie
<glpiana> mario__, illustrali
<mario__> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su un macbook ma nn funziona il wifi cosi ho installato
<mario__> i driver aggiuntivi broadcom ma non funziona lo stesso
<glpiana> mario__, collegati qui col pc in questione e cavo ethernet
<mario__> si sono collegato con ethernet e con il mio mac
<glpiana> mario__, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | mario__
<ubot-it> mario__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508755/
<glpiana> mario__, fai lo stesso per il comando: lsmod
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508759/
<glpiana> mario__, lo stesso con: sudo iwlist scan
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508763/
<glpiana> mario__, lo stesso con: rfkill list
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508771/
<glpiana> mario__, come hai installato i driver aggiuntivi?
<mario__> ieri mi hanno consigliato di installare un pacchetto seguendo da wiki ubuntu per la scheda broadcom
<mario__> con questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<glpiana> mario__, prova a scrivere: sudo modprobe wl
<mario__> ok
<mario__> FATAL: Module wl not found. : mi da questo errore
<glpiana> mario__, scrivi: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508800/
<glpiana> mario__, dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508810/
<glpiana> mario__, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508827/
<glpiana> mario__, scrivi: uname -a
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508832/
<glpiana> mario__, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508845/
<glpiana> mario__, qual è il motivo per cui usi i repository proposed? sei uno sviluppatore?
<mario__> no no io nn so niente di queste cose sai? nn sono uno sviluppatore e nn so neanche perche sono attivati i repository proposed in realta
<glpiana> maproviamo comunque evitano di levarli. scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-22-generic
<mario__> ok sta scaricando qualcosa. ti ringrazio per l aiuto che mi stai dando
<glpiana> dimmi quando ha terminato
<mario__> in 30 secondi! grazie
<mario__> ok ha terminato
<glpiana> mario__, dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508872/
<glpiana> mario__, sudo modprobe wl
<mario__> fatto
<glpiana> mario__, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508879/
<glpiana> mario__, sudo iwlist scan
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508882/
<glpiana> mario__, oki, stacca il cavo e prova la wifi
<mario__> ok
<mario__> funzionaaaaaa!!! grazie millee!! come posso fare a sapere la potenza del segnale?
<mario__> ti ringrazio davvero tantisismo
<glpiana> mario__, aspetta, prova a riavviare il pc e vedi se funziona. deve caricare il driver da solo
<mario__> ok provo a riavviare
<mario__> a tra poco
<mario__> ho riavviato il pc e funziona il wifi ora
<glpiana> bene
<mario__> c e solo un problema che non mi si accendeva piu
<glpiana> cosa?
<mario__> cioe accendeva e spegneva un paio di volte con schermate bianche. è normale?
<glpiana> non credo che lo sia. ma penso sia indipendente dal driver che abbiamo installato
<mario__> ah ok. tu sai cosa potrei fare per sistemarlo?
<glpiana> mario__, no. vedi anzitutto se il problema si ripropone in riavvia o in accensione dopo spegnimento. te lo aveva mai fatto prima?
<mario__> si anche prima me l aveva fatto qualche volta. il problema è quando si avvia il mac
<glpiana> mario__, boh, non ho un mac e non ho mai messo ubuntu su un mac. non so proprio dirti
<mario__> non c e problema. ti ringrazio per l aiuto del wifi! quello era davvero importante! tu sai dove ci sono guide su come imparare ad usare ubuntu o per personalizzarlo?
<glpiana> !wiki | mario__
<ubot-it> mario__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mario__> grz mille! ora vado! buona giornata a te e ancora grazie per l aiuto
<mario__> scusate il disturbo: sapete come abilitare il tastro destro su ubuntu? ho un macbook grazie!
<calimero_> ciao a tutti
<calimero_> ragazzi che significa: premendo ctrl+stamp copia negli appunti; dove sono gli appunti in ubuntu?
<K99Brain> mario__, non ho mac ma leggendo in giro pare che il trasto destro si faccia sul touch con 2 dita
<mario__> K99rain grazie per l aiuto :) funziona! posso chiederti se sai come interagire tra piu finestre in ubuntu? del tipo mac? grazie
<K99Brain> !effetti | mario__
<ubot-it> mario__: Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<K99Brain> ci sono una miriade di effetti e animazioni, non so quale è quella che intendi tu
<K99Brain> calimero_, come sarebbe a dire dove sono gli appunti... sono in ram
<K99Brain> calimero_, una volta che hai copiato, scegli dove incollare e incolli
<mario__> grazie mille ora guardo
<calimero_> grazie K99Brain
<mario__> io intendevo come con il mac di usare tre dita per rimpicciolire tutte le schede che si avevano sul desktop per poi sceglierle, non so se mi sono fatto capire
<calimero_> ragazzi che piano telefonico mi consigliate?
<calimero_> teletu ora mi farà pagare 30 euro almese
<calimero_> e come servizio fa veramente schifo
<calimero_> scusasate vado in chat
<Aizram> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<Aizram> uff
<OverMe> !chat | calimero_
<ubot-it> calimero_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mario__> ciao qualcuno mi puo aiutare a minimizzare piu finestre insieme aperte su un unico desktop come succede con Mac? grazie per l aiuto
<Aizram> grazie OverMe :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Francesco87> buongiorno a tutti
<Francesco87> ho il seguente problema: apro un file rar (200 mb) ma non compare assolutamente nulla !
<glpiana> Francesco87, con cosa lo apri?
<Francesco87> winrar
<glpiana> !chat | Francesco87
<ubot-it> Francesco87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> winrar su ubuntu? o_O
<Francesco87> gestore di archivi
<Francesco87> sorry
<jester-> Francesco87: sudo apt-get unrar
<jester-> Francesco87: se il .rar non è farlocco lo apre poi gestore archivi
<Francesco87> mi dice E: Operazione unrar non valida
<glpiana> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Francesco87> unrar è già alla versione più recente.
<Francesco87> sarà farlocco il file
<glpiana> Francesco87, sei sicuro sia un file rar? non è che è qualcosa che hai scaricato da internet che dice di essere un file rar ma non lo è?
<Francesco87> se vado su proprietà leggo  tipo:   Archivio RAR (application/x-rar)
<glpiana> col terminale, vai nella directory in cui hai il file, che diciamo si chiama archivio.rar. scrivi nel terminale: file archivio.rar
<jester-> Francesco87: sudo apt-get p7zip-full  se poi ancora non apre è il rar farlocco
<jester-> glpiana: dovrebbe rispondere: cambia estensione che sono un porno
<glpiana> lol
<Francesco87> archivio.rar: data
<glpiana> Francesco87, non è un file rar
<Francesco87> apposto, come faccio a capire di che file si tratta?
<Francesco87> comunque sono 200 mega
<jester-> <Francesco87> archivio.rar: data = è un filke dati
<jester-> file
<jester-> non un archivio rar
<Francesco87> ok, scusa l'ignoranza . ma come posso accedere al contenuto?
<Davide_G> si ma come fai a sapere che è un file compresso?
<Francesco87> io l'ho scaricato da internet come file rar
<glpiana> non è un file compresso
<Davide_G> un file rar e un file cmpresso
<glpiana> -.-
<Francesco87> vorrei capire una cosa .. questo pseudo-rar è da buttare o posso aprirlo in qualche modo?
<glpiana> Francesco87, da buttare
<OverMe> è da buttare
<Davide_G> glpiana, xD
<Francesco87> ok
<Francesco87> :(
<Francesco87> grazie mille
<Davide_G> fileRAR /dev/null
<Davide_G> ecco lo avete offeso!!
<GabryJay> 'giorno a tutti! Googlando non ho trovato, che differenza c'è tra le due LTS disponibili (comunità e non)? Una la sviluppa Canonical e l'altra no?
<jester-> GabryJay: 10.04 significa rilasciata aprile 2010
<jester-> 12.04 dua anni dopo e non sono uguali
<GabryJay> No ma sono entrambe 12.04, solo che una c'è scritto "versione della comunità", l'altra no
<jester-> GabryJay: quella della comunità it è in italiano da appena installata
<jester-> GabryJay: il resto è preciso identico
<GabryJay> Ah ottimo, grazie! :)
<GabryJay> Buona giornata a tutti, e grazie ancora!
<glaget> buongiorno a tutti è la prima volta che uso irc e sto facendo una prova. grazie
<jester-> ok gadget
<glaget> grazie jester non gadget ma glaget
<jester-> pardon
<glaget> come faccio per uscire?
<jester->  /part
<jester->  /quit anche dal server
<willy_oracle> ciao. qcuno ha pratica con la grafica ibrida? (nvidia optimus)
<jester-> willy_oracle: è un casino
<jester-> willy_oracle: c'è un qualcosa ma non ho appunti a riguardo
<willy_oracle> jester-: eh... rispetto a ieri l'accelerazione 3d funziona, ma sto utilizzando solo lascheda intel da quello che capisco
<jester-> willy_oracle: c'è un pacchetto esterno che permette lo switch manuale ma purtroppo non trovo l'appunto
<willy_oracle> jester-: mi servono gli script per lo switch da una scheda all'altra ma non so dove trovarli
<jester-> i driver dovrebbe averlo il kernel
<jester-> della 12.10
<jester-> willy_oracle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/nvidia-optimus
<willy_oracle> jester-: se li trovi grazie, sennò cerco ancora. i driver ci sono, ma mi manca lo script che dovrebbe essere in usr\bin ma che non c'è
<jester-> willy_oracle: se risolvi fai sapere
<jester-> willy_oracle: optirun si chiama
<jester-> willy_oracle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043971
<willy_oracle> jester-: il comando intendi. però bumblebee dovrebbe gestire uno script per non dover attivarlo da terminale a bisogno
<jester-> willy_oracle: ma buble è installato?
<willy_oracle> si
<jester-> http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/01/bumblebee-3-0-tumblewed-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-for-linux-has-been-released-how-to-install-bumblebee-3-0-on-ubuntu.html
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> e possibile avere un caffè?
<fleurtherock> abbiamo all'opera un dipendente di oracle
<jester-> prima fai le pulizie
<fleurtherock> jester-
<fleurtherock> io devo fare le pulizie
<fleurtherock> ?
<fleurtherock> di che?
<glpiana> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> ops ho sbagliato canale
<willy_oracle> jester-: non mi ero accorto che il driver nvidia non era attivo. riavvio e speriamo bene
<jester-> il caffè dopo
<PaoloCorazza> ciao a tutti
<PaoloCorazza> a chi posso domandare una cosa ?!
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ leggi qui
<jester-> !chiedi | PaoloCorazza
<ubot-it> PaoloCorazza: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PaoloCorazza> scusate, ecco la domanda: ho installato ubuntu 10.10, la lingua non è pi
<PaoloCorazza> piu supportata e non si puo scaricare il pacchetto italiano della linguaù
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ leggi qui
<PaoloCorazza> ho guardato, ma non capisco cosa dovrei fare
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, anzitutto devi aprire il file /etc/apt/sources.list col comando: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, dopodichè devi usare la funzione cerca e sostituisci del programma gedit per modificare gli indirizzi del server elencati in quel file
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, se ad esempio gli indirizzi riportati iniziano con: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com tu cerchi http://it.archive.ubuntu.com e lo sostituisci con http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, dopodichè salvi il file e chiudi gedit. torni al terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> PaoloCorazza, ciò non toglie che usare vecchie versioni non più supportate ti espone a rischi
<willy_oracle> jester-: ciao. niente da fare. dopo aver attivato il driver nvidia e riavviato si è azzerato tutto. unity 3d non va più e sono scomparsi i driver nvidia selezionabili. l'unica cosache riesco a fare è lanciare optirun glxspheres e i valori sono abbastanza alti da pensare che stia usando la scheda nvidia
<willy_oracle> jester-: secondo il problema sta nel file di configurazione dell'x e poi non trovocmq quello script che dovrebbe gestire lo switch
<lord112> ciao a tutti
<lord112> volevo sapere se era possibile installare linux da windows
<lord112> ?
<lord112> confermate la possibilità?
<adeno> ciao
<adeno> qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano????
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | adeno
<ubot-it> adeno: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leonardomilleuno> ho creato sul netbook due partizioni primarie, la prima con ubuntu, la seconda vuota, e una logica con la home. la mia domanda è: se installo un'altra distro nella seconda partizione, tutti i file che salvo in questa andranno nella stessa home? Grazie per la risposta amici
<leonardomilleuno> è così, vero
<leonardomilleuno> beh, chi tace acconsente....
<scudiero> ciao a tutti
<scudiero> sto tentando di installare la 12.10 64bit
<scudiero> arrivato allo step "selezione partizione"
<scudiero> mi compare l'errore "sorry, ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error"
<scudiero> qualcuno puà aiutarmi? grazie
<radedo> Ciao a tutti
<radedo> cerco di fare l'avanzamento di ubuntu 10.10 ma mi esce il seguente avviso : Non è riuscito il recupero dell'avanzamento di versione. Potrebbe dipendere da un problema di rete.
<radedo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<radedo> grazie
<sonne> scudiero, servirebbero piu' informazioni... di solito c'e' un log, dovrebbe dirtelo l'installer
<sonne> radedo, un po' generico, ma forse sta cercando di aggiornare a 11.04 che e' dismessa a sua volta...
<scudiero> @ sonne: nel log sembra esserci un errore per /bin/ubiquity
<radedo> premetto che  un vecchio iBook
<sonne> radedo, vecchio nel senso di G4?
<scudiero> è come se non riuscisse a leggere le partizioni già presenti
<sonne> scudiero, ancora un po' generico... non riesci a incollare qualcosa?
<scudiero> dammi un minuto che faccio ripartire l'installer
<radedo> sono un mac user sono nuovo con ubuntu e non sono molto esperto con i comandi
<sonne> radedo, non e' molto di risposta.. :)
<sonne> ma in base a quello che mi hai detto ti chiedo: chi ce l'ha installata ubuntu, e quando?
<radedo> ho installato prima la versione 8.04
<radedo> poi ho avuto parecchi problemi che ho risolto tramite internet
<scudiero> sorry, ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error, ubiquity crashed with tipe error in partman_dialog: argument of type is not iterable
<radedo> con la risoluzione del monitor p.es.
<radedo> anche il wireless
<radedo> non va
<sonne> scudiero, ahia... sembra un errore sul codice
<scudiero> cioè? ho appena reso la chiavetta avviabile
<sonne> ..chiavetta?
<scudiero> la versione live girava che una bellezza
<sonne> radedo, non ti meriterebbe installare l'ultima invece?
<sonne> magari la LTS, cosi' eviti problemi di aggiornamento per 5 anni
<sonne> scudiero, non ti seguo... che c'entra la chaivetta?
<radedo> si un G4 ppc
<scudiero> il problema si è verificato in fase di installazione
<scudiero> arrivato alla schermata di selezione della partizione
<scudiero> è comparso quell'errore
<sonne> mumble
<sonne> non capisco "ho appena reso la chiavetta avviabile"
<radedo> ho ri provato esce sempre ...Recupero non riuscito  Non è riuscito il recupero dell'avanzamento di versione. Potrebbe dipendere da un problema di rete.
<Riko> ciao, sapete come posso fare per recuperare i driver della webcam integrata nel portatile su cui ho la 12.04? Tutto il resto funziona ma non vede la webcam
<radedo> Recupero non riuscito  Non è riuscito il recupero dell'avanzamento di versione. Potrebbe dipendere da un problema di rete.
<sonne> scudiero, stai installando con la live da chiavetta, e si inchioda quando rileva le partizioni dal disco?
<sonne> o stai installando dal cd e si inchioda quando cerca le partizioni della chiavetta/
<sonne> ?
<sonne> radedo, si... probabilmente e' quello, l'ubuntu la' sopra e' troppo vecchia e non e' LTS, quindi non e' aggiornabile
<sonne> se puoi, ti consiglio di prendere una 12.04 per powerpc e installarcela
<scudiero> da chiavetta, il problema è che non mi mostra affatto le partizioni presenti
<sonne> scudiero, a quanto leggo su launchpad sembra un problema legato al controller raid
<sonne> io proverei in due modi: 1) disabilitare il controller raid da bios (se non lo usi) 2) bootare l'installer con "nodmraid"
<radedo> sonne, grazie , pensi che il mio vecchio iBook abbia i requistiti ?
<sonne> radedo, se e' un G4 ha almeno 8 anni, e' possibile che abbia difficolta' a reggere i software piu' nuovi, graficamente fighetti e mangiarisorse
<sonne> ubuntu stessa, se non ricordo male, diceva di avere come requisito minimo 256MB di ram qualche anno fa' - che e' quanto hanno i G4 se non ricordo male
<radedo> si
<sonne> c'e' di buono pero' che nel mondo open source ci sono sempre decine di alternative per tutto... nulla ti vieta, a installazione compiuta (anche se lentamente) di installare un'interfaccia grafica piu' leggera
<radedo> Ok sonne, grazie proveró. Ciao buona sersata e grazie per l' aiuto.
<sonne> ad esempio potresti provare lxde, o se hai voglia di provare cose piu' esoteriche c'e' sempre wmaker, enlightenment, fluxbox...
<sonne> di nulla, in bocca al lupo :)
<bee_> hi everyone :)
<Riko> c'è qualcunoche mi può dare una mano con un paio di problemi?
<xiaoy> !chiedi | Riko
<ubot-it> Riko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wasabiali> ciao a tutti buona sera !  domanda facile :)  mi suggerite un software per win7 per masterizzare la iso su usb grz
<Help> Salve a tutti ho un problema non indifferente con un programma
<Guest82805> il programma è skype appena faccio una chiamata mi crasha.. sempre per quale motivo
<Guest82805> vi prego è molto importante lo uso per lavoro
<Takion> come faccio ad istallare java?
<demonio> Quando installo ubuntu devo selezionare lo swap o basta crearlo ?
<dod> demonio lo devi creare solo se fai partizionamento manuale
<dod> se installi in modo automatico fa' tutto da se
<dod> se vai di manuale root (/) di 20gb, swap doppia della ram, il resto per la home.
<demonio> Quando mi si avvia e nella desktop clicco sulla home e mi crasha
<demonio> Puo essere perche ho partizionato male o altro ?
<demonio> Anche perche allo swap ho dato la stessa memoria della ram
<demonio> dod
<aleandro> salve
<aleandro> ho un problema con la crittografia in ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> aleandro: del tipo?
<aleandro> la fsfe mi ha mandato la smart card
<aleandro> funziona tutto
<jester-> fsfe sarebbe?
<aleandro> ma non riesco a decrittare col tasto destro del mouse
<aleandro> free software foundation europe
<aleandro> riesco a crittare con nautilus
<aleandro> non riesco a decrittare
<jester-> aleandro: ma parli di criptatura della home o files o altro
<aleandro> non capisco che problema possa essere
<aleandro> no parlo di crittazione di files
<aleandro> so che funzionava bene in ubuntu 10.10
<aleandro> da quello che si dice nei forum
<jester-> aleandro: e sto fse è pacchetto da repo ufficiali o roba esterna, ubuntu ha piu di un tool per criptare
<aleandro> nei repo
<jester-> aleandro: sa di bug
<aleandro> si forse
<aleandro> ma nessuno ne ha aperti
<aleandro> almeno sembra a me
<jester-> segnalalo e dai un'occhiata anche su askubuntu
<aleandro> askubuntu ?
<aleandro> sito internazionale?
<jester-> solo in inglese c'è
<aleandro> provo li
<aleandro> grazie
<aleandro> mi daresti il canale?
<jester-> http://askubuntu.com/
<aleandro> ok
<aleandro> ciao
<whostheroot> buona sera a *
<WebbyIT> Qualcuno sa a quali porte si connette la Phoronix Test Suite per scaricare i tests?
<gianfry> ola
<Giovy> salve a tutti raga
<Giovy> qualcuna sa consigliarmi un tema windows 7 per ubuntu per favore?
<Giovy> sempre che non occupi troppi ram
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-09
<Giovy> ... altrimenti niente
<Giovy> ^_^
<_rumble_> salve
<_rumble_> arei bisogno di informazioni su come istallare ubunto da cd togliendo definitivamente win e tutto il resto
<_rumble_> che versione di ubunto devo scaricare?
<_rumble_> c'è nessuno?
<micaela> buongiorno a tutti
<micaela> ho un portatile con la versione di ubuntu 10.04 ed ho un problema con l'audio, praticamente non si sente niente. Però se inserisco le cuffie si sente. Quale può essere il problema?
<radedo> Buongiorno a tutti
<radedo> Sonne ciao ci sei?
<radedo> ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 da cd ma mi esce " Your system is running in low-graphics mode"
<radedo> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<radedo_> ciao
<pigeta> buongiorno
<LordFire> Buongiorno
<pigeta> sto seguendo una guida sulla wiki ma mi trovo un po spiazzato.
<pigeta> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/Wscan
<pigeta> questa e' la guida in questione,ho installato w-scan,al momento di dare sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<pigeta>  
<pigeta> mi dice che non esiste nessuna cartella o file in quella posizione,allora creo la cartella e creo il file vuoto gli do anche tutti i premessi con chmod a+wx
<pigeta> rido il comando e mi dice:"main:3079: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE DVB-C CARD FOUND. *****Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running
<pigeta> a questo punto mi vien da pensare che non ci siano i driver caricati,e qua me blocco
<LordFire> pigeta, non tratto questo genere di cose, ma comunque dall'errore sembra che prima ti devi accertare che la periferica DVB-C venga riconosciuta
<pigeta> si ok ma per vedere se sono o no caricati i driver?
<pigeta> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13d3:3219 IMC Networks DTV-DVB UDTT7049 - DVB-T Driver(Without HID)
<LordFire> non so i nomi dei moduli, altrimenti potresti provare con "modprobe -l" e vedi i moduli caricati
<LordFire> o con "lsmode"
<LordFire> *"lsmod"
<LordFire> i comandi per vedere i moduli caricati sono quelli, cerca di capire che driver devi cercare prima
<LordFire> hai provato a vedere il "dmesg" appena hai attaccato il DVB-C?
<pigeta> eh eh
<LordFire> se provassi a fare un "lsmod |grep -i dvb"??
<LordFire> ti dice qualcosa?
<pigeta> no
<pigeta> per me mancano proprio
<pigeta> li cerco in google vediamo cosa viene fuori
<LordFire> beh lo penso anchio, poichè il fatal che ti da dice proprio che non lo riconosce. ma non posso aiutarti nel dettaglio mi spiace
<pigeta> va bene anche nel grossolano :-D
<pigeta> ho trovato questo articolo http://ao2.it/it/blog/2012/11/06/linux-support-digicom-digitune-s-vp7049-udtt7049
<pigeta> fa al caso mio?
<pigeta> una volta scaricato il firmware come lo carico?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alexpixel22> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei vedere i filmati su rai replay, ma con moonlight non riesco a guardarli
<alexpixel22> Con che plugin o programma li posso guardare?
<rik__> buongiorno posso?
<rik__> ci siete?
<jester-> !qualcuno | rik__
<ubot-it> rik__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rik__> volevo sapere quale ubuntu montare ..... ho notebook acer 5620z con un dual pentium T2310 1.46 GHz, monto un 7 ultimate 32 bit scheda video intel 965 Expres Chipset Family, Ram 2Gb
<rik__> Grazie
<xiaoy> rik__, 12.04 e vai tranquillo
<rik__> 32 0 64 bit
<remix_tj> rik__: eh dipende dal processore che hai
<remix_tj> rik__: sembra che il T2310 sia a 64bit, quindi ti consiglio 64gbit
<remix_tj> *bit
<rik__> xiaoy e remix_tj----->ok grzie ora comincio a smanettare .......vi faro sapere
<Davide> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se si può installare windows per far girare dei programmi cad cam
<xiaoy> Davide, intendi installare windows in dualboot o utilizzare una macchina virtuale su ubuntu?
<Davide> Macchina virtuale, è anche possibile interfacciare in rete macchine utensili con OS windows?
<xiaoy> Davide, per macchine virtuali ti consiglio di scaricarti l'ultima versione di virtualbox per linux dal sito oracle
<xiaoy> per la roba che hai chiesto dopo, non ne ho idea :D
<xiaoy> di solito il cad va lento in macchina virtuale, ti avviso
<jester-> la virtuale è sempre piu lenta
<xiaoy> magari puoi provare a far partire autocad 2010 con wine
<xiaoy> Davide, vedendo sul sito di wine, sembra che la 2010 non parta con einr, ma i test non sono stati fatto con l'ultima versione
<xiaoy> io comunque sconsiglio l'uso di autocad su linux
<xiaoy> semplicemente, non è fattibile
<jester-> app native winz usate su winz
<xiaoy> già
<jester-> mai capito sta fisima
<xiaoy> jester-, con autocad è così
<Davide> Quindi è meglio un dualboot.....però comunque ho l'instabilità di winz
<xiaoy> Davide, che instabilità?
<jester-> xiaoy: appunto, intendevo mai capito la fisima di usare a tutti i costi linux
<xiaoy> Davide, se usi autocad per lavoro non usare linux, se lo usi per imparare, puoi provare una versione vecchia con wine
<jester-> Davide: non c'è nessuna interferenza, una volta caricato un os gli altri è come se non ci fossero
<xiaoy> non usare virtualbox, è lento da far schifo
<jester-> piglia vware player che è gratis
<Davide> Pc con du Hd di cui uno nuovo, installato Xp ma durante il boot Xp salta con  msg errore tipo file system mancante o danneggiato
<jester-> Davide: se poi hai in pc potente e un 8 giga di ram magari te la cavi anche con una winz virtuale
<jester-> Davide: xp va sempre sulla prima partizione del disco
<jester-> e la devi creare e formattare
<jester-> dall'installer
<Davide> dedicare una partizione dedicata a winz quindi?
<jester-> Davide: se lo vuoi installare su hd in una partizione va e deve essere la prima
<Davide> se riformatto con l' installer, win non può che finire nella prima partizione
<jester-> se scelgi altra partizione non si installa
<jester-> scegli la prima e poi scegli anche formatta
<Davide> è quello che ho fatto
<Davide> Proverò a formattare ancora.......grazie a tutti Ciao
<zuppetto> finalment un canale in italiano
<zuppetto> ci sta un superstite qui?
<kimal73_> scuste ma qualcuno si ricorda percaso qual'era di default il visualizzatore di immagini nella release prima di shotwell?
<K99Brain> kimal73_, f-spot mi pare
<kimal73_> sì giusto l'ho trovato
<kimal73_> K99Brain: devo installare su ubuntu, un installatore di software che non sia il software center. cosa posso installare?
<K99Brain> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<K99Brain> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<kimal73_> K99Brain: il gestore pacchetti e ubuntu software center sono la medesima cosa?
<kimal73_> questo non mi è ancora chiaro
<K99Brain> kimal73_, mi pare di si
<K99Brain> ho kde e non posso dirtelo con certezza
<K99Brain> ma anche se non fosse, la sostanza è la stessa
<jat_> Salve, vorrei invertire i canali frontale/posteriore della mia scheda audio e impostare l'uscita posteriore come default. Questo perché l'uscita posteriore ha un chip di qualità superiore che dovrebbe conferire una qualità sonora più elevata. Ho già effettuato quest'operazione con windows ma non ci riesco su ubuntu 12.04. Grazie.
<jester-> jat_: impostazioni di sistema audio canale uscita
<jat_> jester, fatto.  Purtroppo ho solo un opzione "stereo analogico 2.0", le altre sono tutte opzioni surround che non invertono l'uscita front/rear, ma si limitano ad abilitare le altre uscite senza disabilitare la front. In questo caso non ho nessun miglioramento :(
<jester-> jat_: quindi il sistema non vede la seconda uscita
<jat_> jester, non saprei dirti. Diciamo che se abilito un surround 4.0 l'uscita rear funziona bene. Io vorrei però disattivare l'uscita front. Non so se possa essere fatto da qualche file di configurazione. In rete trovo solo vecchi post di un file chiamato default in /.pulseaudio, ma sto parlando di ubuntu 7...
<jester-> jat_: ubuntu 7?
<jat_> jester, io ho la 12.04
<jat_> jester, la scheda audio è una emu10K1
<jester-> installa pavucontrol e dai un'occhiata con quello
<jester-> i ldriver enu10k1 è caricato, bella vecchia
<jat_> jester, hai ragione "bella vecchia" cioè vecchia ma bella :)
<jester-> si nonne e bisnonne sono tutte belle
<jester-> jat_: lsmod | grep emu10k1
<jat_> jester :) http://pastebin.com/hZQNHGEb
<jester-> jat_: è caricato quindi la scheda dovrebbe funzare, setta con pavucontrol e alsamixer e disinstalla sox se installato
<jat_> jester, grazie. Ho controllato pavucontrol ed effettivamente appaiono più opzioni output, ma niente da fare con la sola uscita rear o la disabilitazione della front. O tutte e 2 assieme o niente.
<jat_> jester, forse sto cercando di fare qualcosa che in linux non si può fare, magari per una limitazione dei drivers?
<jat_> jester: in alsamixer la pora "rear" viene chiamata "surround".
<jat_> jester: pensi che questo possa fare al caso mio? http://confignewton.com/?p=211
<jester-> jat_: prova ma se modifica dei files fai prima la copia e prendi nota del file e di dove sta
<jat_> jester, ok grazie.
<jat_> jester, devo installare questo "module-remap-sink" però non ho capito come installarlo.
<jat_> jester, scusa risolto.
<jester-> jat mi pare di capire che faccia parte di  pulseaduio quindi previa copia modifica i files descritti preiva copia
<glpiana> ola
<vice> Ciao Ragazzi. Su ubuntu 12.04 è possibile aggiungere una barra delle applicazioni aperte (stile Windows xp)? Mi pare che era possibile in ubuntu 11.04
<vice> Ciao Ragazzi. Su ubuntu 12.04 è possibile aggiungere una barra delle applicazioni aperte (stile Windows xp)? Mi pare che era possibile in ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> vice, c'è già una barra che ti indica quali sono le applicazioni aperte
<vice> si ma è quella sulla destra, non si puo creare quella in basso? in 11.10 si poteva fare
<vice> a sinistra scusa
<glpiana> vice, ma vuoi aggiungerne un'altra o vuoi sostituirla?
<vice> aggiungerne una in basso, che mi faccia vedere le app e le finestre aperte
<glpiana> nella 11.10 che facevi per ottenere questo risultato?
<vice> mmm non mi ricordo :)
<vice> mi pare che allora diedi un comando da terminale, e poi ho impostato che si avviasse nelle applicazioni d'avvio. il risultato era che avevo una barra in bassso (stile XP per intenderci) in modo che potevo passare da una finestra alla altra molto piu velocemente
<glpiana> vice, boh, ci sono diverse "barre" che puoi installare. awn, docky, fpanel..... cerca su gogol quale vuoi e poi eventualmente ne parliamo
<vice> ok grazie per la dritta, adesso cerco un pò vediamo se cè quella che vorrei io
<vice> glpiana fpanel sarebbe ottima
<glpiana> vice, la installi con sudo apt-get install fpanel, la esegui con fpanel oppure la includi nei programmi di avvio automatico
<vice> funziona bene con 12.04
<vice> ?
<glpiana> non ne ho idea.
<vice> glpiana mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto fpanel
<glpiana> vice, sarà fbpanel allora
<glpiana> !info fbpanel
<ubot-it> fbpanel (source: fbpanel): lightweight X11 desktop panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-6 (quantal), package size 220 kB, installed size 549 kB
<vice> ecco infatti :D... mi potresti dire come si aggiunge nei programmi di avvio auotomatico
<glpiana> vice, apri le impostazioni e dovresti trovarci le applicazioni di avvio
<vice> glpiana grazie molto per la tua disponibilità... ma non trovo questa app installata
<glpiana> vice, sarà sotto /usr/bin/fbpanel. dai locate fbpanel  per trovare il percorso esatto
<vice> non mi da nulla :(
<glpiana> vice, ma l'hai installata?
<vice> si ho dato il comando e poi ha fatto tutto da solo
<glpiana> vice, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep fbpanel
<glpiana> !paste | vice
<ubot-it> vice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<radedo> salve a tutti, ho provato a installare su un ppc ubuntu 12.04 , ad un certo punto mi esce la scritta "the system is running in low-graphics mode ". Cosa posso fare? Grazie
<vice2> glpiana sono sempre io
<vice2> puoi dirmi di nuovo perfavore cosa devo dare da terminale
<glpiana> vice2, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep fbpanel
<glpiana> !paste | vice2
<ubot-it> vice2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vice2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1512778/
<glpiana> vice2, ora: dpkg -L fbpanel
<vice2> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1512784/
<radedo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<glpiana> vice2, come dicevo: /usr/bin/fbpanel
<glpiana> !pazienza | radedo
<ubot-it> radedo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<sonne> radedo, ignorala
<vice2> glpiana ok ho trovato il programma ma non me lo apre
<glpiana> vice2, in che senso non te lo apre? da terminale lo esegue?
<sonne> come gia' sospettavamo ieri, il computer e' vecchio e non regge i desktop environment di ultima generazione, quindi ubuntu parte in "low graphics" - cioe' con la grafica piu' leggera
<radedo> ciao sonne cosa devo ignorare?
<sonne> l'avvertimento
<vice2> praticamente ho fatto doppio clic su fbpanel nel percorso che mi hai segnalato tu
<radedo> sonne lo faccio e mi esce il terminale
<sonne> gia' piu' problematico allora
<sonne> hai messo il login automatico?
<radedo> non so come
<glpiana> vice2, scrivi nel terminale fbpanel. se si avvia bene, se no disinstallalo con sudo apt-get purge fbpanel
<radedo> ok provo
<sonne> radedo, e' una domanda
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ciao... non riesco ad avviare gli aggiornamenti. Il gestore mi dice di controllare la connessione internet... io sono connesso e sto scrivendo proprio da questo pc. Ho provato con sudo apt-get update ma nemmeno è andato, infatti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1511207/
<vice2> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1512806/
<glpiana> vice2, andrebbe editato il file di configurazione, fai prima a disinstallare fbpanel e a cercare qualcos'altro
<glpiana> Fetentone, non c'è supporto su repository esterni
<sonne> Fetentone, sembra che il tuo repository su getdeb non supporti piu' quantal
<vice2> glpiana quindi non posso installarlo? qualcosa di simile non esiste?
<Fetentone> spigatemelo in niubbese: che significa! :D
<sonne> fai a meno degli aggiornamenti provenienti da quel repository, o cambia release di ubuntu
<Fetentone> release: ho la 12.10
<radedo> sonne ho fatto mi dice che fbpanel  is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install fbpanel
<radedo> provo
<Fetentone> andiamo indietro anzichè avanti??
<sonne> radedo, fbpanel? che c'entra?
<glpiana> Fetentone, basterebbe non usare repository esterni
<sonne> ah hai seguito il consiglio di glpiana che non era diretto a te :)
<radedo> sonne mi pareva di averlo letto da te
<radedo> scusa
<sonne> np
<radedo> allora cosa faccio?
<sonne> hai il login automatico?
<Fetentone> glpiana cosa devo settare di preciso?
<radedo> non so come fare
<sonne> radedo, e' una domanda.. si o no?
<sonne> quando parte metti la password?
<glpiana> Fetentone, devi andare nel gestore degli aggironamenti e levare il repository di getdeb
<radedo> ah si ho la password
<sonne> ok
<sonne> quando fai il login dovresti avere la possibilita' di scegliere la sessione
<vice2> glpiana cosa posso mettere di analogo?
<radedo> sonne non posso fare nessun login
<sonne> cosa intendi?
<glpiana> vice2, non so cosa consigliarti. in più mi sebra inutile e ridondante una seconda barra
<glpiana> vice2, c'è tint o tint2 che è molto leggera
<Fetentone> glpiana sto nel gestore aggiornamenti ma getdeb non lo trovo nemmeno da "cerca"
<radedo> che dopo il messaggio "the system is running in low-graphics mode" devo sceglere cosa fare partire con la grafica o cambiare ecc. ho provato tutte e mi esce sempre il terminale con scritto: Welcome to Ubuntu ecc..
<sonne> radedo, bello...
<sonne> e magari ti chiede "login: "
<radedo> se hai tempo posso riavviare e farlo di nuovo
<glpiana> Fetentone, devi andare nell impostazioni relative ai repository
<sonne> proviamo
<radedo> ok grazie
<sonne> la cosa del low graphics, sei in grado di stabilire se quando la vedi sei in grafica o in testuale?
<vice2> glpiana sto tentando di installare tin2
<vice2> tint2
<radedo> é una piccola finestra blu con la scritta che si legge molto male
<sonne> ..blu?
<sonne> si muove il mouse se tocchicci sul trackpad?
<Fetentone> glpiana sarebbe http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu quantal-getdeb games???
<glpiana> Fetentone, sì
<radedo> sta caricando sullo schrmo appare adesso Ubuntu 12.04 e processa
<glpiana> Fetentone, tutto quello che riguarda getdeb devi togliere
<Fetentone> mi sembra eesere solo quella voce
<Fetentone> ok... è andato, infatti a 126Mb da scaricare! Grazie glpiana
<vice2> glpiana tu conosci questo programma'? perche l ho installato e non so come si fa a mattere la barra in basso
<glpiana> vice2, dove la mette?
<vice2> non la mette proprio :)
<vice2>  mi si apre per le impostazioni
<glpiana> !image | vice2
<ubot-it> vice2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<radedo> Sonne si una finestra blu con su scritoo:The system is running in low-graphics mode - Your scree,graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<vice2> glpiana http://imagebin.org/242255
<radedo> e poi c'é il tasto "ok"
<sonne> radedo, bello schifo
<sonne> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/PowerPCKnownIssues#A12.04_Precise_Pangolin
<sonne> questo forse puo' aiutarti
<glpiana> vice2, basta che clicchi sul riquadro della posizione in alto a destra. clicca il rettangolo che più si adatta alle tue esigenze tra i tre in basso
<sonne> quando fai ok ti manda al login testuale
<sonne> entra con user/pass, fai sudo - i per diventare root
<sonne> e poi lancia quei comandi
<sonne> apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot
<vice2> glpiana http://imagebin.org/242256
<glpiana> vice2, boh, non so dirti. leva pure questo oppure configuralo a mano: http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Configure
<vice2> glpiana risolto
<vice2> ho dato tint2 da terminale e mi è spuntata la barra per come volevo...
<radedo> dopo ok esce: cosa voglio fare 1. Run in low graphic mode...2.reconfigure graphic..2.non si vede bene cosa e scritto ma finisceh con ....the error..4.Exit to consol login
<vice2> non posso modificarla ma va benissimo cosi
<vice2> grazie per il tuo aiuto
<sonne> radedo, exit to console login
<sonne> e fai quello che ti ho detto sopra
<radedo> scusa la mia ignoranza ..devo scrivere sul terminale user/pass? ho proprio il nome poi enter e poi la password?
<sonne> a login: scrivi l'username
<sonne> po iti chiede la password e ce la metti
<radedo> ho scritto il mio nome ma mi dice ..command not found
<sonne> :o
<sonne> com'e' il prompt?
<radedo> scusa cosa é il prompt?
<sonne> la scritta a sinistra di dove scrivi te
<radedo> ubuntu@ubuntu:(poi la tilde che ora  sulla tastiera mac non so dove é) poi $
<sonne> ok
<sonne> allora fai sudo -i
<sonne> e poi lancia i comandi che ti ho detto
<radedo> provo
<radedo> sonne é ritornato di nuovo a 10.04
<sonne> ....wtf
<sonne> da cosa lo dici?
<radedo> dalla scritta dopo il reboot
<radedo> ora ho fatto il login
<radedo> e sono in 10.04
<radedo> ho fatto i passi che mi hai detto
<radedo> ho visto che lavorava
<radedo> poi mi ha detto di togliere il cd e fare enter
<radedo> sonne ho letto il link che ni hai mandato
<radedo> con l'opzione del file xorg.conf
<radedo> purtroppo sono un principiante ma potrei provare
<radedo> sonne comunque grazie di nuovo
<elle-> ciao a tutti, avete presente quando volete caricare un'immagine su un sito (tipo g+), il browser apre una nuova finestra dove si naviga per cercare le foto. Ecco, io non ho + l'anteprima della foto selezionata, che prima veniva in una colonna a destra, c'è un modo per rimetterla?
<pitto> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<pitto> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto su come fare pipe da bash
<pitto> programma che mi interessa
<pitto> si chiama etherwake
<pitto> e serve a fare wake on lan
<pitto> il mac address della macchina in questione
<pitto> si trova in file di testo
<pitto> ma non riesco a darlo in "pasto" a etherwake
<angelinux> ciao a tutti gli utenti
<Akhilleus> salve come identifico il modello di ram sul portatile con ubuntu?
<Akhilleus> vorrei aggiungerne altra in pratic
<Akhilleus> dovrei aggiungere rm al mio portatile come faccio a capire il modello con ubuntu????
<pitto> ?
<pitto> ah!
<pitto> Puoi ottenere
<pitto> dati dettagliati
<pitto> sulla tua ram
<pitto> aprendo un terminale e digitando:
<pitto> sudo dmidecode --type 17
<pitto> nel caso in cui si siano troppi dati puoi vederli scorrendo con le freccine della tastiera così
<pitto> sudo dmidecode --type 17 | more
<pitto> se posso permettermi un consiglio ti conviene aprire lo sportellino dove è custodita la ram, farne una foto (magari col cellulare) e portarla al tuo fornitore di hardware di fiducia.
<pitto> E' una buona idea verificare anche sul sito del produttore del portatile la quantità massima di ram che la macchina supporta prima di acquistarne
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1513183/
<Akhilleus> ne supporta 8
<Akhilleus> ne ho 4
<pitto> 8 giga?
<pitto> è un mac?
<Akhilleus> no ne ho 4 e ne supporta 8
<pitto> ah no hp
<Akhilleus> pavilion dv6 3156sl
<pitto> scusa non avevo visto il pastebin
<pitto> due banchi da due gb
<pitto> quindi dovrai comprarne due da 4
<pitto> e riciclare o vendere quelli attuali
<Akhilleus> 50 € bastano?
<pitto> sì
<pitto> soldino più soldino meno
<pitto> quella è la cifra
<Akhilleus> anche presso negozio?
<pitto> se il negozio è serio sì
<pitto> io ne ho presa di simile
<pitto> la scorsa settimana
<pitto> dd3 sodimm
<pitto> ho pagato 46 euro ivato
<Akhilleus> ma che modello devo cercare mi dici per favore cosa devo chiedere????
<pitto> guarda è tutto scritto nella schermata che ti ho indicato
<pitto> se porti quei dati
<pitto> al venditoer
<pitto> venditore
<pitto> al 100x100
<pitto> saprà farti contento
<Akhilleus> porto il pastebin dunque dici????
<pitto> esattamente :)
<pitto> a mio avviso non è una sciocca idea
<pitto> fare anche una foto al modulo
<pitto> ultimissima avvertenza
<pitto> (o ovviamente portare uno dei tuoi moduli lì sarebbe ancora meglio)
<pitto> quando torni a casa con la ram nuova
<pitto> non buttare lo scontrino (ovvio)
<pitto> e non aprire la scatola
<Akhilleus> va beh mi sa di rinunciare ok
<pitto> confronta "fisicamente" moduli vecchi e nuovi
<Akhilleus> se è complicato
<pitto> e se sono uguali
<pitto> scarta il tutto
<pitto> non è complicato
<pitto> è che uno vuol essere sicuro
<pitto> di non fare sciocchezze, no? :)
<pitto> altrimenti basterebbe dirti
<pitto> due moduli da 4 gb
<pitto> di ddr3 sodimm
<Akhilleus> ma cabiano in molto le prestazioni o no?
<pitto> 1334 MHz
<pitto> punto :)
<pitto> sì e no
<Akhilleus> mmhhhh
<pitto> se usi già la tua ram
<pitto> al pieno
<pitto> esempio
<pitto> fai video editing
<pitto> oppure usi molti applicativi contemporaneamente
<pitto> può cambiarti la vita
<pitto> quella comprata la scorsa settimana
<Akhilleus> cmq è un portatile scarso giusto?
<pitto> era per un amico
<pitto> che usava photoshop e illustrator
<pitto> per immagini grandi
<pitto> aveva 2gb
<pitto> e usava la macchina al 130%
<pitto> quindi finendo puntualmente la ram
<pitto> "swappava" su disco
<pitto> e rallentava molto
<pitto> montata la ram nuova
<pitto> dice che ha un pc nuovo
<pitto> ed è vero
<pitto> se invece
<pitto> avesse usato per esempio
<pitto> solo chrome per navigare
<pitto> e un po' di office
<pitto> avrebbe avuto un guadagno di prestazioni
<pitto> più marginale, a mio avviso.
<pitto> beh la domanda giusta è...
<pitto> che devi fare col pc?
<pitto> in cosa non ti soddisfa?
<Akhilleus> vorrei aprire+pagine
<Akhilleus> e nn avere rallentamenti
<pitto> col browser web?
<Akhilleus> si si
<pitto> quando navighi intensamente
<pitto> hai mai provato
<pitto> a controllare
<pitto> quale sia l'uso della memoria ram?
<Akhilleus> no
<Akhilleus> nn so come
<pitto> apri una finestra di terminale
<pitto> e digita
<pitto> top
<pitto> nella schermata si riassumono
<pitto> tutti i valori di riferimento per la ram
<pitto> di una cosa puoi stare sicuro
<pitto> puoi fare solo 2 upgrade al tuo portatile
<pitto> a) ram
<pitto> b) disco
<pitto> la ram ti porta (quasi) sicuro ed economico beneficio
<pitto> l'acquisto di un disco ssd ribalta il tuo pc
<pitto> a mio avviso è il miglior upgrade che tu possa fare
<pitto> (discorso a parte per i giochi 3d e simili: lì serve una scheda video migliore)
<Akhilleus> no al max cambio ram
<Akhilleus> già nn so se è facile cambiarla
<pitto> in genere è piuttosto semplice
<pitto> sotto al portatile
<pitto> ci sono delle vitarelle
<pitto> in corrispondenza della ram
<pitto> le sviti
<pitto> ed hai accesso diretto ai moduli
<pitto> su youtube sicuramente
<pitto> troverai video istruzioni specifiche
<pitto> per cambiare la tua
<Akhilleus> poi monyto la nuova e sono a posto giusto?
<pitto> ovviamente ci vuole pazienza
<pitto> e cura
<pitto> certo
<pitto> accendi
<pitto> e sei pronto
<pitto> ah!
<pitto> dimenticavo una "cosetta"
<pitto> se hai un sistema operativo a 32 bit
<Akhilleus> no a 64
<pitto> non supporta più di 4 gb di rab
<pitto> ah ok
<pitto> perfetto.
<Akhilleus> ma è scarso il mio portatile vero?
<Akhilleus> hp dv6 3156 sl
<pitto> vedo di cosa si tratta
<pitto> beh accidenti è un quad-core!
<pitto> ora non che sia una ferrari biturbo
<pitto> ma è una macchina bella sveglia!
<pitto> calcola che io ti scrivo da un asus 1215n (atom, seppur dual core)
<pitto> di cui sono soddisfattissimo
<pitto> ed è meno della metà del tuo
<pitto> ognuno ha esigenze diverse :)
<pitto> cmq per navigare io credo che vada molto bene
<pitto> una domandina
<pitto> ma con cosa navighi?
<Akhilleus> midori
<pitto> hai provato a cambiare browser?
<Akhilleus> ho chromium pure
<pitto> firefox, chromium
<pitto> e neanche chromium ti soddisfa?
<Akhilleus> firefox no lo sconsigliano tutti
<pitto> le nuove versioni non sono male a mio avviso
<Akhilleus> tra midori e chromium + veloce midori
<pitto> cmq uso chromium anche io
<pitto> midori usa gecko come firefox
<pitto> ovviamente è più leggero
<pitto> non capisco
<pitto> come possa essere così lenta la tua macchina
<pitto> dovrebbe andare come un razzo
<Akhilleus> buhhh
<Akhilleus> so solo che le ventole sono sempre accese
<Akhilleus> e gira cme un matto
<pitto> e questo mica è normale
<Akhilleus> ma quindi midori è davvero + veloce di chromium o è un mito?
<pitto> non l'ho mai usato
<pitto> quindi ti direi sciocchezze
<pitto> per me è veloce, affidabile, con sync su cloud e ben integrato col mio cellulare
<pitto> mi basta :)
<Akhilleus> ascolta su Bologna sai dove posso andare per acquistar i moduli ram?
<kimal73> chiedo scusa sto scegliendo un De. se installo ubuntudesktop da synaptic poi lo posso disinstallare semplicemente sempre da lì?
<demonio> ciao a tutti
<demonio> nella cartella /etc/init.d ci sono gli script che si avviano all'avvio del sistema?
<K99Brain> demonio, certo
<demonio> siccome ho creato uno script che ne avvia un altro e lo esegue due volte
<demonio> ma non viene eseguito all'avvio del sistema
<K99Brain> demonio, vengono avviati gli script delle cartelle /etc/rcS.d/ e poi /etc/rc2.d/
<demonio> mi tocca eseguirlo manualmente
<Galaxy> Ciao
<Galaxy> aiutatemi
<K99Brain> demonio, allora se è un tuo script va messo un rc.local
<demonio> a quindi lo devo mettere nella cartella /etc/rc2.d?
<K99Brain> in*
<Galaxy> ma la versione 12.10
<Galaxy> è
<Galaxy>  Quantal Quetzal, Precise Pangolin, Oneiric Ocelot, Lucid Lynx
<K99Brain> demonio, rc.local è fatto apposta per gli script personali
<Galaxy> Quale di quelli? devo farmi mandare cd
<demonio> K99Brain, grazie :) e si avvia all'avvio del sistema?
<K99Brain> demonio, si, normalmente dopo tutti gli script di default
<Galaxy> K99 ho due problemi
<K99Brain> demonio, rc.local è un file
<K99Brain> demonio, /etc/rc.local
<K99Brain> demonio, e assicurati di renderlo eseguibile
<K99Brain> Galaxy, la quantal è la 12.10
<K99Brain> Galaxy, lo vedi da terminale con lsb_release -a
<demonio> K99Brain quindi devo modificare il file rc.local e inserire per esempio la stringa:
<demonio> /usr/bin/wireless
<demonio> ?
<Galaxy> k99
<Galaxy> devo prenjdere cd
<Galaxy> e mi manca
<Galaxy> Da scegliere
<Galaxy> ed infine il rilascio di Ubuntu: (indicare quello desiderato)  Quantal Quetzal, Precise Pangolin, Oneiric Ocelot, Lucid Lynx
<Galaxy> Che mett
<K99Brain> demonio, si
<demonio> K99Brain grazie mille lo provo subito :)
<K99Brain> demonio, e rendere eseguibile il rc.local, con sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<K99Brain> Galaxy, quantal è l'ultimissimo, altrimenti metti precise che è la versione LTS
<K99Brain> Galaxy, ti consiglio la LTS
<Galaxy> Entro quando mi danno risposta, e quando arriva CD?
<K99Brain> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<K99Brain> Galaxy, qualche settimana... ci vuole un po
<demonio> K99Brain ok :)
<Galaxy> Avrò risposta?
<K99Brain> Galaxy, e perchè no? chiedi e te lo mandano, insieme a qualche adesivo
<K99Brain> tutto gratis
<Galaxy> ho scritto 32 bit (i386)
<Galaxy> Dovevo mettere solo
<Galaxy> (i386)
<Galaxy> ?
<Galaxy> ..
<K99Brain> Galaxy, è la stessa cosa
<Galaxy> ok
<Galaxy> Volevo sapere
<Galaxy> Oggi il mio prof ma detto che Ubuntu Cioè linux
<Galaxy> è 100 volte meglio di windows xp è vero?
<K99Brain> Galaxy, provalo e sarai tu a decidere se è megli oo peggio ;)
<Galaxy> Si ma, come mi avvisano se non trovano casa?
<K99Brain> Galaxy, se non vuoi aspettare scaricalo, no?
<Galaxy> Ho problemi il mio pc non botta
<Galaxy> Cd
<K99Brain> Galaxy, puoi fare una chiavetta live
<K99Brain> Galaxy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<Galaxy> Nemmeno le chiavette legge all'avvio pc
<Galaxy> Solo con ubuntu?
<Galaxy> Assicurarsi prima di procedere che sia possibile effettuare il boot da USB nelle impostazioni del Bios.
<Galaxy> Ti ho appena detto che non botta Usb e CD perchè sul boot non ce più opzione
<Galaxy> Non ce un .exe? solo .iso?
<demonio> K99Brain grazie funziona :) ma teoricamente piu script inserisco li piu si ritarda l'avvio del sistema vero?
<Galaxy> @k99Brain ci sei
<K99Brain> Galaxy, l'opzione per fare boot da usb la puoi attivare nel bios, se è disattivata
<Galaxy> Non cè non so cosa sia successo mi ha rimosso CD e USB
<Galaxy> i .exe Si aprono su linux (ubuntu) ??
<K99Brain> Galaxy, no
<Galaxy> Allora non potrò giocare con PointBlank, quindi non conviene?
<xiaoy> !wine | Galaxy
<ubot-it> Galaxy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Galaxy> Funziona a comandi? come il primo OS ?
<zzun> C'è qualcuno che mi può dare un info per l'aggiornamento del sistema operativo?
<francesca> ciao a tutti!! scusate ma qui posso chiedere anche informazioni per risolvere eventuali problemi?
<francesca> perche sto provando ad installare ubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one ma fin'ora zero risultati!
<zzun> <francesca>: Un mio amico ha chiesto aiuto nel forum di The Virtual World per un problema simile al tuo sul netbook, lo trovi su Google.
<francesca> grazie ora provo a guardare ma mi pareva di averli visti tutti!in sostanza dopo aver creato la live usb e aver messo il boot si blocca tutto su untrattino che lampeggia!
<francesca> sono quasi tentata di lasciare stare!
<zzun> Qualcuno mi sa consigliare per l'aggiornamento di Linux sul mio PC?
<Guest66179> salve, non mi compare più l'iconcina di skype sulla barra in alta, il che mi impedisce di spegnerlo in modalità grafica. Devo sempre aprire il terminale e uccidere il processo
<kimal73> qual'è il plugin che mi permette di sentire lo stremeng di internet. non ho audio
<mibofra> rispondo a tutti :D
<mibofra> francesca: vai con un live cd/dvd
<mibofra> zzun: ti posso guidare passo passo per l'aggiornamento di ubuntu , per altri sistemi spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat , che questo  è il canale ufficiale di supporto ad ubuntu .
<mibofra> Guest66179 : dai un bel sudo apt-get purge skype e reinstallalo , se ti da ancora problemi dimmelo .
<mibofra> kimal73: ci sarà qualcosa che non va con pulseaudio . Dai in un terminale pulseaudio --kill , aspetta il riavvio del server audio e riprova .
<kimal73> mibofra: no il fatto è che non ho proprio i linux driver audio
<mibofra> ah :D
<mibofra> hai disinstallato alsa o pulse ?
<kimal73> ma i driver audio non dovrebbero stare nel kernel di ubuntu???
<kimal73> mibofra: no ho fatto l'installazione da rete base
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-lib pulseaudio
<kimal73> mibofra: il secondo è scritto bene?
<mibofra> pulseaudio ?
<kimal73> aspè
<kimal73> no alsa-lib
<kimal73> alsa-lib non lo trovo neanche su synaptic
<mibofra> kimal73: si , ma forse fai prima a dare sudo apt-get install alsa pulseaudio
<kimal73> mibofra: mi dà errore
<mibofra> quale ?
<mibofra> kimal73 ?
<kimal73> aspè che faccio past bin
<mibofra> ok
<kimal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1513641/ mib
<mibofra> chiudi synaptic XD
<kimal73> ok ridammi il comando corretto
<kimal73> completo
<kimal73> :D
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install alsa pulseaudio :)
<demonio> ciao leosacc :)
<leosacc> ciao demonio  :)
<leosacc> ciao a tutti :)
<mibofra> ciao leosacc
<mibofra> :)
<kimal73> mibofra: è tutto?
<kimal73> che faccio ora riavvio?
<leosacc> ciao mibofra :)
<mibofra> kimal73: yes :)
<LoZio> lol a tutti
<mibofra> Ciao LoZio :)
<kimal73> mibofra: continua a non sentirsi nulla
<mibofra> kimal73: dai sudo alsamixer -V all ed alza tutti i canali
<LoZio> ragazzi qualcuna sa la psw di root da Live cd?
<filo1234> non ne ha
<LoZio> me la chiede...
<mibofra> LoZio: root :D
<filo1234> come non ne ha il sistema installato
<LoZio> ho dato: su saned
<filo1234> LoZio: te la chiede per fare che? facendo cosa?
<filo1234> non devi usare su
<LoZio> sono da live cd con la 10.10
<filo1234> devi usare sudo nel caso
<LoZio> devo sistemare un file e non riesco a farlo...
<filo1234> sudo -s
<kimal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1513656/ mibofra
<kimal73> non ho capito mica come alzarli
<mibofra> LoZio: dovresti poter accede comunque a root senza password o con sudo -s (come dice filo1234) o con sudo bash
<LoZio> filo1234:  sembra ok,ma il file non lo apre
<filo1234> LoZio: che file
<mibofra> kimal73: sudo alsamixer -V all
<mibofra> si alzano con i tasti freccia :P
<mibofra> :D .
<LoZio> etc/default/saned
<filo1234> non c'è sane di default sulla live
<LoZio> azz
<filo1234> stai cercando il file di default per confrontarlo con l'altro scassato?
<kimal73> mibofra: niente
<LoZio> no
<filo1234> allora spiega
<LoZio> stò cercando di accedervi e cambiare da RUN=no a RUN= yes
<filo1234> LoZio: ma l'hai montata la partizione?
<LoZio> yes
<kimal73> mibofra: ho alzato tutto ma niente
<filo1234> LoZio: dove?
<kimal73> mibofra: fatto partire win dall'altro boot e l'audio funziona
<LoZio> filo1234: ho fatto accesso da live,montato il mio hd riesco ad aprirlo in modalità txt ma da terminale no
<mibofra> kimal73: che scheda audio è ?
<filo1234> che comando stai dando?
<Akhilleus> riciao
<LoZio> su saned
<filo1234> -.-
<Akhilleus> finalmento ho messo i 4gb di ram
<filo1234> ripeto
<Akhilleus> ma non vedo molte migliorie
<filo1234> LoZio: per cercare di aprire il file....che comando stai dando da terminale?
<kimal73> mibofra: una scheda in cui prima ubuntu funzionava
<LoZio> su saned
<filo1234> LoZio: su saned non vuol dire niente
<filo1234> è un comando sbagliato e senza senso
<LoZio> ho provato anche con sudo -s
<filo1234> LoZio: se vuoi diventare root dai sudo -s
<LoZio> sono già root
<LoZio> root@ubuntu:~# su saned
<filo1234> e allora vai su /puntodimount/etc/default/sane
<filo1234> LoZio: mi leggi?
<filo1234> LoZio: su saned non vuol dire niente
<LoZio> si
<Akhilleus> come verifico se la ram è andata a buon fine installata da terminale?
<filo1234> ripeto saned è un demone e lo stai ( forse ) solo avviando dando quel comando
<mibofra> kimal73: e che scheda è ?
<filo1234> Akhilleus: free -m
<kimal73> una nvidia ma non so quale
<kimal73> mibofra: una nvidia
<LoZio> filo 1234e quindi come faccio ad avviarlo da root?
<mibofra> kimal73: che driver hai installato ? se non ci sono i closed non andrà mai .
<LoZio> lo apre in sola lettura
<Akhilleus> ho 7730 non dovevano essere 8????
<filo1234> LoZio: saned si avvia da solo se attivo
<kimal73> mibofra: a audio scusa...bo???
<kimal73> mibofra: i driver audio non sono installati te l'ho detto prima
<LoZio> filo1234 ma il pc non si avvia...
<mibofra> kimal73: dai lscpi -k && lshw e metti tutto su pastebin
<LoZio> per questo provo a modificarlo da live
<mibofra> LoZio: ma cosa non funziona ?
<filo1234> LoZio: si ma lanciando saned non modiifchi nulla
<filo1234> LoZio: devi modificare il file di configuraziobe
<Akhilleus> meno male non ho pagato gli altri 70 euro,il rivenditore mi dice:" ma cosa é questo programma? Le do Windows 8 e lei non avrà mai problemi..."
<filo1234> configurazione
<LoZio> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=547109
<LoZio> ma non riesco ad avviare il s.o.
<kimal73> mibofra: non riconosce quel comando
<filo1234> Akhilleus: 7730 è giusto
<mibofra> kimal73: allora dai separatamente lspci -k e lshw
<mibofra> e mettili sempre su pastebin i loro out
<filo1234> LoZio: non riesco a capire
<filo1234> LoZio: se non si avvia il so che senso ha modificare il file ?
<Akhilleus> filo1234 ma windows 8 è davvero superiore al mio ubuntu 12.10 64 bit????
<LoZio> filo 1234: pensavo di modificare il file da live e rilanciare il s.o.
<Akhilleus> o è matto il rivenditore?
<filo1234> LoZio: e allora devi modificare il file di configurazione
<filo1234> LoZio: ma il sistema non si avvia per quale motivo?
<kimal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1513682/ mibofra
<LoZio> filo1234 infatti da live sono nella cartella etc/default/saned
<LoZio> speravo di cambiare il file csì
<filo1234> LoZio: nano saned
<LoZio> mi dice Nuovo File
<filo1234> LoZio: o saned.conf non ricordo
<filo1234> chiudi
<LoZio> ok
<filo1234> LoZio: pwd coa da?
<filo1234> cosa*
<mibofra> kimal73: è una ati, installa i suoi driver proprietari .
<LoZio> filo 1234: saned.conf comando non trovato
<LoZio> il file esiste...è aperto nella finestra
<mibofra> LoZio : gksudo gedit /punto-di-mount/etc/default/sane
<mibofra> *LoZio : gksudo gedit /punto-di-mount/etc/default/saned
<mibofra> :)
<filo1234> LoZio: pwd cosa da?
<kimal73> mibofra: e quindi?
<kimal73> come faccio?
<mibofra> kimal73: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<kimal73> 12.10
<LoZio> microfibra: il file lo apre ma vuoto...
<kimal73> mibofra: solo il kernel però
<filo1234> certo non è quello il nome
<filo1234> LoZio: pwd cosa da?
<LoZio> filo1234 nulla
<filo1234> -.-
<mibofra> LoZio: che hai usato il primo o il secondo ?
<LoZio> nessuna pass
<filo1234> LoZio: ma chi ti ha chiesto la password?
<filo1234> pwd è un comando
<filo1234> dallo e dimmi cosa da
<LoZio> filo1234ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ pwd /home/ubuntu
<filo1234> ma scusa se se in home
<filo1234> ovvio che non lo trova
<mibofra> filo1234: siamo a mare :D .
<mibofra> LoZio: dove hai montato la partizione ?
<kimal73> mibofra: come si fa entrare in ubuntu a riga di comando?
<mibofra> kimal73: usi ubuntu 12.04 o 12.10 ?
<filo1234> e poi non avevi dato sudo -s per essere root?
<kimal73> mibofra: 12.10
<mibofra> kimal73: allora dai gksudo software-properties-gtk (ti evito il passaggio dal software center :D )
<mibofra> tab driver aggiuntivi .
<filo1234> tra l'altro non sono nemmeno sicuro che esista in /etc/default/ quel file
<mibofra> filo1234: io ho installato sane e da me esiste .
<LoZio> mibofra: come partizione mi dice dev/sda1
<filo1234> ok
<mibofra> /etc/default/saned
<mibofra> LoZio: l'hai montata ?
<filo1234> -.-
<LoZio> si
<kimal73> mibofra: non ho installato il programma gksudo dice
<LoZio> mibofra:a me il file lo trova sull'hd
<filo1234> LoZio: si ma devi andarci da terminale
<LoZio> non riesco solo ad aprirlo come root per modificarlo
<filo1234> madu
<filo1234> allora segui
<LoZio> ok
<filo1234> LoZio: dove è montata la partizione?
<filo1234> se non lo sai dai il comando mount e posta
<mibofra> filo1234: penso da nessuna parte a questo punto :D .
<LoZio> dev/sda1
<filo1234> dev/sda1 è un device non un punto di mount
<mibofra> LoZio: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mibofra> ok ?
<kimal73> mibofra: non ho installato il programma gksudo dice
<filo1234> certo hai kde
<LoZio> mi da montato su  file:///media/4e07a946-c984-43fb-ada6-d843f06f4833
<mibofra> kimal73: cosa non è installato , gksudo o software-properties ?
<mibofra> LoZio: seguimi due sec
<kimal73> mibofra: non riconosce gksudo
<mibofra> dai sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mibofra> poi
<ALEXROCK> ciao ho un problema, ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 ma spesso mi si blocca sia in esecuzione di programmi che in esecuzione d'avvio...mi aiutate??
<mibofra> LoZio: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<filo1234> LoZio: cd /media/4e07a946-c984-43fb-ada6-d843f06f4833
<filo1234> mibofra: è gia mongtato
<ALEXROCK> help
<ALEXROCK> meeee
<kimal73> mibofra: lo sto installando
<LoZio> ok
<mibofra> filo1234: era per accorciare il percorso :D .
<mibofra> kimal73: ok
<filo1234> LoZio: fatto?
<LoZio> filo1234 Nessun file o directory
<ALEXROCK> chi ha la soluzione al mio problema???
<filo1234> LoZio: l'hai smontato?
<kimal73> mibofra: mi si è aperta la finestra dei sorgenti software software per ubuntu....come vado avanti?
<filo1234> LoZio: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<LoZio> filo1234 smontato e rimontato
<filo1234> ecco dove è mountato ora?
<mibofra> kimal73: c'è driver aggiuntivi ?
<filo1234> in /mnt?
<mibofra> penso di si
<kimal73> mibofra: c'è driver proprietari per dispositivi selezionato
<mibofra> kimal73: c'è per la ati ?
<LoZio> filo1234: in dev/sda
<filo1234> -.- e 15
<filo1234> dev/sda1 è un device non un punto di mount
<kimal73> mibofra: e come faccio a vederlo se c'è per ati
<filo1234> se non lo sai dai il comando mount e posta
<ALEXROCK> chi mi aiuta???
<mibofra> kimal73: lo vedi no ? vedi se ci sono i driver proprietari della amd
<filo1234> LoZio: mount da terminale te lo dice
<mibofra> ALEXROCK: che problema hai ?
<ALEXROCK> mi si blocca il pc con la versione 12.04
<ALEXROCK> a volte in avvio ed a volte in esecuzione  di programmi
<LoZio> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1513723/
<kimal73> mibofra: no solo nvidia e non erono in uso
<filo1234> LoZio: sudo nano /mnt/etc/default/saned
<kimal73> ho la scheda grafica nvidia mibofra sicuro che l'audio è ati???
<mibofra> kimal73: mettili in uso
<LoZio> filo1234: ok
<mibofra> kimal73: hai una scheda audio sia sulla nvidia che sulla ati :D .
<LoZio> modifico il file da terminale?
<filo1234> non è quello che volevi fare?
<LoZio> yes
<LoZio> per salvarlo?
<mibofra> LoZio: nano è un editor di testo da terminale , perciò non lo puoi modificare in cielo :D .
<mibofra> LoZio premi f2
<mibofra> poi y
<mibofra> poi ok
<mibofra> ecc
<filo1234> LoZio: hai i comandi sotto
<LoZio> okk
<LoZio> dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<filo1234> LoZio: no
<filo1234> devi somntare /mnt prima di riavviare
<LoZio> provo a riavviare il pc normalmente e poi vi dico
<LoZio> ?
<filo1234> smontare*
<LoZio> ok
<LoZio> filo 1234 da terminale do:sudo unmount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<filo1234> no
<ALEXROCK> ???
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt
<LoZio> ok
<LoZio> e a posto così o devo ancora fare qualcosa?
<filo1234> LoZio: no finiti
<filo1234> finito
<kimal73> mibofra: ecco cosa non mi ricordavo
<kimal73> mibofra: esatto!
<LoZio> riavvio allora
<kimal73> chiudo e riavvio?
<kimal73> mibofra: chiudo e riavvio?
<LoZio> spero sia tutto ok
<Akhilleus> sapete xkè max os è+ leggero di ubuntu???
<mibofra> kimal73: si :)
<mibofra> ALEXROCK cosa c'è ?
<Akhilleus> xkè mac os è+leggero di ubuntu????
<mibofra> kimal73: riavviato , vero ?
<kimal73> mibofra: sì perchè?
<mibofra> Akhilleus: secondo me no, poi se installi un mare di roba anche lubuntu è pensante  :D .
<mibofra> kimal73: niente, come va ?
<kimal73> mibofra: male
<kimal73> che palle
<Akhilleus> dico appena sfornati da fabbrica,pure + leggero di lubuntu
<mibofra> kimal73: se dai "sudo alsamixer -V all" , mi fai una schermata ?
<mibofra> Akhilleus: 1)
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> 2) fesserie :D , provate sulla mia pelle .
<kimal73> mibofra: non posso fartela. non ho installato gimp
<mibofra> kimal73: basta che dai ctrl + stamp r sist
<kimal73> e dove incollo^
<kimal73> ?
<kimal73> mibofra: dove incollo?
<filo1234> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kimal73> mibofra: scusa la mia ignoranza ma imagebin mi chiede un file
<mibofra> kimal73: guarda nella tua home sotto la cartella immagini .
<filo1234> e cosa vuoi metterci?
<filo1234> devi mettere lo screenshot
<filo1234> alt + stamp
<kimal73> mibofra: non c'è ma sai perchè? io sto su un window manager e la combinazione ctrl+stamp non mi salva un bel nulla
<filo1234> non salva infatti
<filo1234> è alt stamp
<mibofra> ctrl + alt l stamp r sist
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> mi ero scordato di alt
<mibofra> provato adesso :)
<mibofra> *ctrl + alt + stamp r sist :)
<kimal73> mibofra: no
<kimal73> con questi non va
<filo1234> alt stamp e basta!
<mibofra> kimal73 : non va ctrl + alt + stam r sist ? da me si
<mibofra> filo1234: da me alt + stamp non va .
<filo1234> ma perchè devi premere 3 tasti se ne bastano 2?
<mibofra> mi serve pure ctrl
<filo1234> bah
<filo1234> tutte tu le hai :p
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> no va pure alt + stamp :D sorry :)
<kimal73> mibofra: e io non ho ubuntu. ho solo il kernel di ubuntu.
<filo1234> kimal73: allora dovresti sapere che sei OT qui dentro
<mibofra> kimal73: allora spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> visto che ci bazzichi da 15 anni
<kimal73> filo1234: ho il kernel di ubuntu. non ho installato altra roba
<kimal73> non è che vengo da suse o altro
<filo1234> kimal73: il kernel di ubuntu non è ubuntu
<filo1234> e no iniziare lo sai benissimo
<filo1234> kimal73: poi non ho capito...il kernel di ubuntu...
<mibofra> filo1234: scoperto ora :D , unity con ctrl + alt + stamp salva la schermata direttamente, atl + stamp ti chiede conferma , ecco la differenza :)
<filo1234> mibofra: ben arrivato
<filo1234> :D
<mibofra> <filo1234> kimal73: poi non ho capito...il kernel di ubuntu... : chissà :D .
<mibofra> filo1234: :D , non faccio molte schermate :D .
<LoZio> alla fine non sono riuscito a risolvere...
<LoZio> riavviato il pc e si blocca alla schermata di boot
<Nomak> buonasera a tutti
<Nomak> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Nomak> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<LoZio> Nomak che problema hai?
<Nomak> ciao e grazie. Dunque vorrei scaricare la versione LiveCD di Ubuntu
<Nomak> ma non riesco a trovare un link sul sito
<LoZio> 32X o 64X
<Nomak> 32x
<LoZio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<LoZio> e seleziona la 32X
<leosacc> buona serata a tutti....
<Nomak> ohh finalmente :)
<Nomak> grazie mille
<Nomak> buona serata
<dente34> salve a tutti chiedo aiuto per un problema che ho riscontrato oggi.ieri ho scaricato un gioco compatibile con linux,questo file si chiama overgrowth.sh è ha questa denominazione .SH che è la prima volta che vedo.non riuscivo a trovare un modo per installarla cosi dopo un pò di ricerche mi hanno detto di inserire      sudo sh overgrowth.sh
<dente34> questo però ha portato come risultato
<dente34> sh: 0: Can't open overgrowth.sh
<dente34> sh: 0: Can't open overgrowth.sh
<dente34> vorrei sapere come fare per intallare questo file
<dente34> grazie mille
<lucchi68_> aiutoooo, mibofra, ci sei?
<mibofra> ciao :) , mangiavo :)
<dente34> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<anduci> ciao a tutti
<anduci> (personalmente preferivo la webchat di prima)
<anduci> ciao jester-
<xiaoy> !chiedi | dente34
<ubot-it> dente34: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest74080> Sera, sono intenzionato nel scaricare ubuntu e volevo sapere come scaricare  la versione che mi mantiene anche windows. Grazie
<anduci> ragazzi, dopo la formattazione ho notato che quando blocco lo schermo, e lo voglio riattivare, impiega molto tempo a comparirmi la finestrella dove mi chiede la password (circa 30 secondi, rispetto ai 1 o 2 secondi di prima)
<montalbano> buona sera a tutti,per favore qualcuno mi spiega come svuotare i file temporanei ed obsoleti..? non mi fa piu fare gli aggiornamenti
<mibofra> sudo apt-get autoclean montalbano tanto per cominciare :) .
<Adry> Sapete dove protrei scaricare ubuntu e mantenere nello stesso tempo windows 7 ?
<montalbano> grazie mibofra provo subito
<mibofra> prego montalbano :) .
<Adry> Scusa mibofra sapresti dirmi dove scaricare ubuntu e mantere ugualmente windows 7?
<mibofra> Adry: il dualboot ?
<xiaoy> !installazione | Adry
<ubot-it> Adry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Adry> non so come si chiamam
<xiaoy> Adry, leggitela bene, lì dentro c'è la risposta
<SuperSonic> additional drivers
<Adry> nell'insallazione?
<mibofra> xiaoy: prima bisognava fargli capire cosa era dualboot :D .
<Adry> si credo di saperlo cosa sia
<mibofra> Adry: comunque l'installer di ubuntu lo fa per te su richiesta :) .
<Adry> Es: Mac con windows
<Adry> Non è che mi resetta qualche dato e mi leva windows
<mibofra> nono
<Adry> non vorrei un simile inconveniente
<mibofra> vai tranquillo (a meno di sbalzi di corrente :D ) .
<Adry> in pratica per passare da ubuntu a windows come dovrei fare
<xiaoy> Adry, se ti crei una partizione a parte non ti rovina niente
<Adry> riavviare o cose del genere?
<SuperSonic> ahah
<Adry> come si crea una partizione a parte?
<Adry> scusate ma non sono un mago :(
<SuperSonic> hai software che lo fa
<mibofra> Adry: fa tutto l'installer :) .
<Adry> aaaaah ok quindi vado tranquillo
<druggo_> ciao a tutti, ho appena cancella to una cartella con dei file dal mio hard disk esterno...(nn li ho messi nel cestino li ho proprio eliminati)..come faccio a recuperare il tutto?...qualcuna sa aiutarmi..?...grazie
<mibofra> druggo_ : molto molto difficile ma c'è photorec che fa questo lavoro per te , e ...
<mibofra> !chat | druggo_
<ubot-it> druggo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<druggo_> ok
<MoL0ToV> RAGAZZI HO UN PROBLEMA: I CURSORI DELLE BARRE DI SCORRIMENTO DELLE FINESTRE SONO TROPPO CHIARI E NON SI RIESCE A VEDERE DOV'E' IL CURSORE... COME SI FA A CAMBIARE I COLORI DEI SINGOLI COMPONENTI DELLE FINESTRE?
<mibofra> MoLOToV , cambiare cursore non ti piace :D ?
<_paranoid_> MoL0ToV, con gnome?
<MoL0ToV> SI GNOME CLASSIC
<MoL0ToV> SI VA BENE ANCHE CAMBIARE CURSORE
<MoL0ToV> PURCHE' SIA SEMPRE VISIBILE
<_paranoid_> hai provato alt + click destro sulla barra?
<mibofra> MoL0ToV : MA PERCHÉ GRIDI ?
<MoL0ToV> MI SI E' INCHIODATA LA TASTIERA
<MoL0ToV> NON SO COME MA ANCHE SE PREMO IL MAIUSCOLO O IL CAPS LOCK NON VA VIA...
<xiaoy> lol
<MoL0ToV> SARA' CHE HO SCOLLEGATO E RICOLLEGATO LA TASTIERA DEL PORTATILE A CALDO...
<MoL0ToV> CMQ TASTO DESTRO NON MI FA CAMBIARE IL COLORE
<MoL0ToV> HO CAMBIATO TEMA
<alexandros> ciao
<alexandros> posso chiedere una piccola info
<MoL0ToV> ALTRA DOMANDA: PERCHE' A FIANCO DI TEMA SHELL NELLO STRUMENTO DI PERSONALIZZAZIONE HO UN PUNTO ESCLAMATIVO? E LA LISTA E' VUOTA.. COME NE METTO UNO PER GNOME 2?
<MoL0ToV> GNOME CLASSIC INSOMMA
<alexandros> ciao
<alexandros> dovrei chiedere un piccolo supporto
<alexandros> per ubuntu 12.10
<xiaoy> !chiedi | alexandros
<ubot-it> alexandros: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alexandros> allora ho fatto un'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 con dualboot con windows 7. Ubuntu mi funziona perfettamente, l 'unico problema è che quando faccio ol riavvio il pc non si riavvia. L'arresto invece funziona
<alexandros> sapete dirmi qualcosa
<xiaoy> alexandros, installa la 12.04
<alexandros> perchè questa mi funziona bene
<xiaoy> non ti funziona bene: non riavvia!
<alexandros> nn si può risolvere questo problema
<alexandros> però fa tutte le altre funzionalità
<xiaoy> alexandros, http://askubuntu.com/questions/219610/cant-restart-from-ubuntu-12-10
<xiaoy> è un bug
<xiaoy> ma la 12.04 è stanto bella... ahh
<xiaoy> alexandros,  basta che aggiungi reboot=efi come parametro nel config di grub per il boot del kernel
<alexandros> come si fa, scusa, ma la uso da poco
<xiaoy> alexandros, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<mibofra> alexandros : gksudon gedit /etc/default/grub
<xiaoy> !pastebin | alexandros
<ubot-it> alexandros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> metti qua l'output please
<xiaoy> oddio, più che l'output, mettici dentro la copia di quello che ti esce nell'editor
<mibofra> in questa linea alexandros : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<mibofra> metti tra " e " reboot=efi
<xiaoy> eh
<mibofra> salva ed esci
<mibofra> poi dai sudo updare-grub
<mibofra> update-grub
<mibofra> quindi dopo aver dato sudo update-grub riavvia e riprova :) .
<xiaoy> alexandros, tutta sta roba la devi digitare nel terminale
<xiaoy> nel caso non lo sapessi
<alexandros> fatto
<alexandros> adesso provo
<alexandros> grazie tanto
<enzotib> sera
<alexandros> purtroppo ancora niente
<alexandros> comunque qualcosa è cambiato
<alexandros> ma ancora non va il riavvio
<xiaoy> alexandros, tanto per sapere... cos'è cambiato?
<alexandros> adesso quando do il riavvio, esce una sequenza di righe con dopo tra parentesi quadre scritto ok
<alexandros> now restart
<alexandros> e si ferma
<xiaoy> alexandros, 12.04
<mirnos> ciao
<mirnos> quale è il comando per visualizzare informazioni su un sito da terminale?
<alexandros> non si può fare nulla
<enzotib> mirnos, informazioni del tipo?
<Rosina> come configurare una stampante con ubuntu 12.10
<Rosina> stampante canon ip 2600
<xiaoy> Rosina, attacca l'usb al computer
<Rosina> ehi ciao!!
<Rosina> già fatto
<Rosina> me la riconosciuta
<Rosina> solo che non mi stampa niente
<xiaoy> e allora è installata
<Rosina> mi dice
<enzotib> "l'ha"
<Rosina> quando faccio "stampa di prova" non mi stampa nientew
<MoL0ToV> la mamma di rosina era gelosa
<MoL0ToV> faceva così?
<MoL0ToV> :)
<Rosina> cosa?^
<Rosina> ???
<MoL0ToV> ma è una song very cool
<MoL0ToV> folk italiano
<Rosina> ah non la conosco
<Rosina> xiaoy: ti prego! :D
<Rosina> confido in te
<xiaoy> XD
<Rosina> mi scrive inattiva
<Rosina> Molotov: è il titolo?
<xiaoy> Rosina, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10622107#post10622107
<xiaoy> questa è la soluzione al tuo problema
<Akhilleus> enzotib non va
<Akhilleus> mi dice é necessario autenticarsi per accedere alle funzionalità dei rep***
<enzotib> Akhilleus, eh, devo fare qualche prova, magari domani ti faccio sapere, ora non posso provare
<Akhilleus> ok grz
<Zagomah> Ciao a tutti
<gp-hp> ciao
<Innerina> Christian_M: sei quello che mi ha risposto l'ultima volta?
<Innerina> Intellinux è tornato on line?
<glk> buonasera  a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-10
<Shin3> buon giorno
<LordFire> buongiorno
<Shin3> ho installato un disco interno da 1TB ma non riesco a vederlo a video. ho dato il comando fdick -l e mi rimanda questo http://pastebin.com/2ETQN0Ym
<Shin3> solo che non me lo monta
<Shin3> :\
<LordFire> sdb1
<LordFire> forse non hai il supporto al ntfs
<LordFire> se provi a fare mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ?¿?
<LordFire> o qualsiasi altro mount point
<Shin3> come non ho il supporto a nfst ma se in rete vedo quello di wind7
<LordFire> allora dimmi cosa ti dice al mount
<LordFire> il disco lo vedi dall'fdisk, è /dev/sdb1
<Shin3> mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<LordFire> eh grazie
<Shin3> si appunto è questo che non capisco
<Shin3> ?
<LordFire> allora l'errore che ti da è che se tu fai "mount /dev/sdb1" lui si aspetta di trovare il match sull /etc/fstab e quindi le opzioni ed il mount point che deve montare
<LordFire> però per fare manualmente, tu fai cosi: "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<LordFire> sperando che /mnt sia vuota
<LordFire> e cosi monti il tuo device /dev/sdb1 da qualche parte
<LordFire> se non va /mnt creati un nuovo mount point
<Shin3> hard disck è nuovo e ho usato gparted ho dato pure la flag di boot
<LordFire> allora fai due cose, la prima lo formatti, vuoi che sia un ext? o un ntfs/fat?
<Shin3> ntfs lo uso per backup
<LordFire> e poi lo monti
<LordFire> hai per caso "mkfs.ntfs"?
<Shin3> uhm
<Shin3> bho
<LordFire> se ce l'hai fai: "mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1"
<LordFire> prova direttamente cosi
<LordFire> cosi lo formatti e lo svergini
<Shin3> è andato
<Shin3> ma è fermo a 0%
<LordFire> lascialo fare dai
<LordFire> è normale
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> ciao glpiana
<LordFire> ntfs è un po lentino confronto ext
<glpiana> ola Shin3
<Shin3> LordFire, ma che tempi ha sta formattazione è ancora a 0% o_O
<LordFire> mah sai, è di 1TB il fs, comunque dovrebbe fare quella rapida quindi non molto
<Shin3> ma non dovrebbe andare anche con gparted?
<LordFire> altrimenti lo lanci con il -f che sta per fast
<Shin3> LordFire, sarà anche rapida ma è a 1
<Shin3> no 2
<LordFire> mah gparted è un tool per partizionare
<Shin3> formatta anche
<LordFire> puoi anche formattare
<LordFire> si si
<LordFire> però non mi hai saputo dire se già avevi formattato o meno
<LordFire> e quindi lo stiamo rieseguendo come step
<Shin3> si
<LordFire> ??
<Shin3> avevo già
<Shin3> infatti con gparted vedevo sdb1
<LordFire> aZzZ e non mi hai risposto prima...
<Shin3> ma non risco a montarlo all'avvio
<LordFire> all'avvio /etc/fstab
<LordFire> questo è il tuo testo: <Shin3> ho installato un disco interno da 1TB ma non riesco a vederlo a video. ho dato il comando fdick -l e mi rimanda questo http://pastebin.com/2ETQN0Ym
<Shin3> e infatti da fdisk vedo il disco ma non riesco ad utilizzarlo
<LordFire> non hai menzionato il problema dell'avvio, altrimenti bastava che inserivi la stringa su /etc/fstab, davi "mount -a" se montava effettuavi riavvio ed era finita la corsa..
<Shin3> va bhe fermo la formattazione
<LordFire> eh appunto perchè fdisk guarda solamente la tabella di partizione ma non se sia formattato o meno
<LordFire> ti dice che è NTFS ecc. ma perchè legge il type
<LordFire> Økæ¥ stoppala
<LordFire> e prova a montarlo
<LordFire> cmq se vuoi riformattare + veloce sennò fai con il -f
<Shin3> LordFire, fermo il comando che mi hai dato prima,formatto con gparted e provo
<LordFire> Økæ¥
<LordFire> fai come vuoi
<LordFire> basta che formatti
<LordFire> una volta fatto lo monti al volo
<LordFire> e vedi se va, poi lo inseriamo su /etc/fstab e riavvii
<Shin3> ok pformattato
<Shin3> ho dato mount -a
<LordFire> no
<LordFire> mount -a dopo /etc/fstab
<LordFire> mount -a legge nel file capito
<LordFire> ora segui "letteralmente" quello che ti dico
<LordFire> cosi chiudiamo che è una cosa di 5 minuti
<Shin3> eh
<LordFire> fai cosi: "mkdir /bck_hdisk"
<LordFire> "mount /dev/sdb1 /bck_hdisk"
<LordFire> e dimmi se monta
<LordFire> ?????
<Shin3> dovrebbe dirmi qualcosa a terminale?
<LordFire> no deve restituirti il prompt
<Shin3> si
<LordFire> per correttezza postami il "df -h"
<LordFire> mandamelo su link o come vuoi basta che mi fai vedere che l'ha montato
<Shin3> http://pastebin.com/VwABKjJp
<Shin3> cmq c'è
<Shin3> è montato
<LordFire> Økæ¥ montato
<LordFire> adesso
<LordFire> segui di nuovo alla lettera
<LordFire> "umount /dev/sdb1"
<LordFire> "vi /etc/fstab" ed inserisci la seguente stringa: "/dev/sdb1 /bck_hdisk ntfs defaults 0 0" salva ed esci
<Shin3> fatto
<LordFire> e poi : "mount -a"
<LordFire> e ricontrolla che sia di nuovo montato
<LordFire> anzi ripostami pure via link /etc/fstab appena modificato che te lo controllo
<Shin3> aspet che io vi non lo conosco
<LordFire> aZzZz
<Shin3> era meglio nano
<Shin3> come esco da vi
<LordFire> usa nano, pico quello che ti pare
<Shin3> che non ricordo
<LordFire> fai "esc, :q e invio
<Shin3> q
<LordFire> si ma devi digitare i due punti e poi q
<LordFire> e dai invio
<LordFire> e comunque imparati il vi (è un consiglio se vuoi continuare ad utilizzare linux : ) )
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> dr4kk4r^, smetti di cambiare nick per cortesia
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> drdran_is_dead,  smetti di cambiare nick per cortesia
<LordFire> comunque gli utenti sono quasi dimezzati tra ieri e oggi o sbaglio?
<LordFire> mi ricordo che ce ne fossero molti di +
<glpiana> !chat | LordFire
<ubot-it> LordFire: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<drdran_is_dead> glpiana: va bene scusa, siamo un pò nervosi?
<glpiana> drdran_is_dead, no, per nulla. ma non cambiare nick comunque
<LordFire> glpiana: sorry
<drdran_is_dead> glpiana: ok
<LordFire> shin3 ma dove sei finito?
<LordFire> shin3: ti sei bloccato con il "vi"?
<Shin3> gia
<LordFire> ma stai scherzando?
<LordFire> premi i seguenti tasti sulla tastiera: "esc, :q, invio
<LordFire> "
<LordFire> e magicamente uscirai da vi
<LordFire> altrimenti apri un nuovo terminale se proprio non ci riesci...
<Shin3> sdb1 c'è
<LordFire> ma dove? /etc/fstab?
<LordFire> me la link per piacere? cosi vedo se c'è o non c'è? thanks
<Shin3> df -h
<LordFire> eh ma che ci importa del df -h?
<LordFire> se riavvii il sistema non te lo monta + automaticamente
<LordFire> hai detto sopra che lo vuoi montato all'avvio
<LordFire> deciditi ti prego...
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516067/
<LordFire> perfetto
<LordFire> ora fai: "umount /dev/sdb1" e poi "mount -a; df -h"
<LordFire> se dopo che lo smonti, lo rimonti con "mount -a" stai apposto, puoi anche riavviare e fare la prova del 89
<LordFire> *9
<LordFire> ha riavviato senza avvisare... vabbè, vado al bar a fare colazione e torno. a dopo
<romeopapa> buongiorno
<romeopapa> ho seri problemi con la 12.10
<romeopapa> stamani dopo l'avvio mi da in continuazione il messaggio di errore "si è verificato un errore"
<romeopapa> e poi parte la procedura di invia della segnalazione che però si riparte in continuazione
<romeopapa> qualcun mi aiuta?
<glpiana> romeopapa, apri i dettagli e vedi a cosa si riferisce
<romeopapa> non c'è scritto nulla
<romeopapa> ora il mex è si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema, segnalare il problema adesso?
<romeopapa> ma non ci sono dettagli
<glpiana> romeopapa, e se confermi che dice?
<romeopapa> inizia la procedura di segnalazione
<glpiana> romeopapa, oki, vai avanti e vedi a cosa si riferisce
<romeopapa> glpiana, ora ho chiuso...dando annulla
<glpiana> vabbè
<romeopapa> glpiana, spe lo ridà
<romeopapa> glpiana, mi linki per incollare uno screenshot
<romeopapa> grazie
<glpiana> !image | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/242345
<glpiana> romeopapa, cosa rispondi alla domanda che ti pone?
<romeopapa> glpiana, no, dopo l'avvio ho fatto un riavvia..per vedere che succedeva, ma uguale
<romeopapa> glpiana, dopo...Your display manager log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information such as your hostname.  Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?
<kimal73x> scusate come si fa a fare un catturaschermo? quali sono i tasti?
<romeopapa> kimal73x, stamp...sulla tastiera
<kimal73x> e nn va
<kimal73x> romeopapa: sono su ubuntu ma ho messo wmii come window manager
<romeopapa> kimal73x, e allora aspetti qualcun'altro...
<romeopapa> glpiana, sempra un problema di video...intel? ma la scheda è nvidia...???
<glpiana> romeopapa, dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<romeopapa> glpiana, c'è un modo per copiare i dettagli dell'errore?
<romeopapa> ok
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1516183/
<glpiana> romeopapa, hai due schede video e starai usando la intel
<romeopapa> glpiana, è un portatile...
<glpiana> e con ciò?
<romeopapa> glpiana, sto usando un monitor esterno...
<romeopapa> glpiana, sono 3 anni che c'è linux sopra e non ho mai saputo di avere 2 schede video
<glpiana> romeopapa, da oggi lo sai :)
<romeopapa> glpiana, lol...
<glpiana> romeopapa, comunque vedo che la cosa è riportata tra i bug. esce quel messaggio perchè viene (da quel che ho capito non necessariamente per un motivo) registrato un problema alla scheda video intel
<glpiana> romeopapa, dai una lettura: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdiagnose/+bug/997470
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 997470 in xdiagnose "apport-gpu-error-intel.py keep crashing for 4-5 times on every reboot" [High,Fix released]
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok, fammi usare la nvidia
<glpiana> magari trovi qualche soluzione che non sia disabilitare apport
<romeopapa> glpiana, polesse che la vga esterna del portatile abbia una sk per conto suo?
<romeopapa> e quando uso il monitor esterno da errore?
<glpiana> romeopapa, non te lo so dire
<romeopapa> glpiana, ma quindi? non c'è soluzione?
<glpiana> romeopapa, se non è riportata in quel bug che ti ho segnalato non te lo so dire
<romeopapa> ok, grazie
<Shin3> risalve
<LordFire> ciao
<LordFire> shin3: funziona all'avvio?
<Shin3> no
<Shin3> df -h c'è
<LordFire> -.-''
<Shin3> ma io dal nautilus non lo vedo
<Shin3> o dal fili manager grfico
<Shin3> *grafico
<LordFire> ah vabbè, la parte desktop non la tratto da un bel po di tempo. comunque se c'è nel df -h significa che il sistema lo monta all'avvio ma se non lo vedi nel nautilus o file manage penso sia un discorso di grant
<Shin3> uhm
<LordFire> non so come aiutarti però, la parte desktop non la conosco, chiedi a chi ha più dimestichezza
<Shin3> e aspetto qualcuno che legga il log
<LordFire> ma tu sei root?
<LordFire> o sei un utente ordinario?
<Shin3> su lubuntu?
<Shin3> i comandi di mount con sudo m
<Shin3> ma per il resto normale
<LordFire> ho cpaito
<LordFire> allora penso che sia quello il problema
<Shin3> in che senso?
<Shin3> e no
<LordFire> perchè se tu entrassi come root sicuramente vedresti tutte le risorse
<Shin3> se è montato e lo vede da terminale
<Shin3> uhm
<LordFire> vabbè si
<LordFire> però magari non hai i permessi
<LordFire> la sto buttando li è.. io lavoro solo con la riga di comando, finche è terminale ti posso aiutare ma sulla parte grafica devi rivolgerti a qualcun'altro : )
<Shin3> il fatto è che vorrei copiare quello che mi serve dalla home e metterlo sul nuovo HD e poi piallo tutto
<Shin3> è che se lo faccio da terminale non vorrei scordarmi qualcosa ed essere sicuro di aver copiato tutto
<LordFire> eh
<LordFire> da terminale
<LordFire> fai in 5 minuti
<LordFire> però boh scusami ma vai direttamente su quella directory no?
<LordFire> cioè tramite nautilus non puoi viaggiare per le directory?
<LordFire> vai in /bck_hdisk
<LordFire> prendi i file sorgenti dalla tua home e copi nella dir /bck_hdisk che in realtà è il tuo disco e vedrai che copia tutto
<LordFire> ne sono sicuro
<jos> ciao a tutti, premetto di essere un ignorante ma sto comunque cercando di installare ubuntu sul mio pc tramite usb cosa devo fare?
<nicola_> ciao a tutti
<nicola_> ho un mistero da risolvere
<nicola_> ho una scheda Broadcom Corporation 4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e14:4315] (rev 01) sul mio netbook acer aspire one d250
<nicola_> dopo aver installato ubuntu 12.04 il wifi funziona quando dice lui
<K99Brain> che vuol dire quando dice lui?
<nicola_> scusate ma mi son dovuto assentare un attimo
<nicola_> dicevamo, ad ogni accensione è un tiro a sorte
<nicola_> una volta me la riconosce
<nicola_> un'altra volta
<nicola_> invece no
<nicola_> dopo l'installazione mi segnalava il problema dei driver di quella scheda
<nicola_> sennonché dopo aver lanciato il gestore di aggiornamenti il problema pareva risolto
<nicola_> vedendo la guida su wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<nicola_> mi pare di capire che per funzionare questa scheda ha bisogno sia dei driver STA che di b43
<nicola_> come faccio a verificare quali driver sono stati installati?
<K99Brain> basta il b43
<K99Brain> non usare lo STA
<nicola_> come faccio a verificare se è stato installato il b43?
<K99Brain> nicola_, vai in system settings > additional hardware drivers
<K99Brain> e vedi li
<nicola_> da lì mi risulta solo il pallino verde in corrispondenza di "Driver Broadcom STA senza fili" e, più in basso altro pallino verde in corrispondenza di "Questo driver è attivato e attualmente in uso"
<nicola_> K99Brain, ti rimando il link a questa discussione che avevo aperto nel 2010 quando installai per la prima volta ubuntu
<nicola_> in pratica b43 venne inserito in blacklist ma forse era un problema di kernel
<nicola_> chissà se con il kernel attuale dà gli stessi problemi
<K99Brain> nel 2010 il b43 era appena nato e piuttosto instabile, per questo era a suo tempo in blacklist
<K99Brain> adesso invece funziona bene
<K99Brain> provalo al posto dello sta
<nicola_> ok, allora adesso come devo procedere? devo rimuovere prima il driver STA?
<K99Brain> nicola_, hm, credo sia automatico quando metti il b43 che tolga l'altro... ma per sicurezza prima togli STA e poi metti b43
<K99Brain> nicola_, serve una connessione via cavo
<K99Brain> deve scaricare il firmware
<K99Brain> o via cavo oppure via chiavetta 3g, insomma... deve essere comunque connesso
<nicola_> si, in questo momento è connesso
<nicola_> attraverso il comando
<nicola_> lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
<nicola_> ho ottenuto questa risposta:
<nicola_> 01:00.0 Network controller 0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM 4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<nicola_> quale firmware scarico:
<nicola_> 1)  b43-fwcutter
<K99Brain> il gestore di ubuntu lo scarica da solo
<nicola_> 2) firmware-b43legacy-installer
<K99Brain> non c'è bisogno che fai a mano
<nicola_> azz
<K99Brain> (comunque è il b43-fwcutter)
<nicola_> e come faccio?
<K99Brain> vai dove eri prima, in additional drivers
<K99Brain> e attiva il b43
<nicola_> magari
<nicola_> in additional drivers non c'è il b43!
<K99Brain> uhm, ok, allora da li disattiva lo STA e poi installa b43-fwcutter
<K99Brain> credevo che te lo proponesse il b43
<K99Brain> vabbe
<nonnolibero> Qualcuno sa illuminarmi su come impostare il boot loader?
<nonnolibero> quando faccio l'installazione mi chiede dove impostare il boot loader, c'è l'hd principale dove ho win e l'opzione con scritto proprio winxp, quale delle 2?
<dente34_> ragazzi piccola emergenza,in pratica ho xubuntu 12.10 e ho scaricato un gioco che non ha schermo intero ma si può usare solo su finestra,mi ci metto a giocare per un pò e mi accorgo che se ne gioco arrivo a lato estremo della finestra col puntatore,esso esce dalla finestra di gioco e va nella scrivania....cosa alquanto brutta e scomoda
<dente34_> qualcuno sa come fare?
<dente34_> ragazzi piccola emergenza,in pratica ho xubuntu 12.10 e ho scaricato un gioco che non ha schermo intero ma si può usare solo su finestra,mi ci metto a giocare per un pò e mi accorgo che se ne gioco arrivo a lato estremo della finestra col puntatore,esso esce dalla finestra di gioco e va nella scrivania....cosa alquanto brutta e scomoda
<dente34_> qualcuno sa come fare?
<dente34_> ragazzi piccola emergenza,in pratica ho xubuntu 12.10 e ho scaricato un gioco che non ha schermo intero ma si può usare solo su finestra,mi ci metto a giocare per un pò e mi accorgo che se ne gioco arrivo a lato estremo della finestra col puntatore,esso esce dalla finestra di gioco e va nella scrivania....cosa alquanto brutta e scomod
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi xubuntu è veramente fenomenale
<MoL0ToV> ho deciso di abbandonare gnome e passare a xfce
<sonne> MoL0ToV, lo uso anche io a lavoro, e' decisamente piu' tradizionale :)
<enzotib> !chat | MoL0ToV && sonne
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV && sonne: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> eddai ok per le regole ma non sto mica ingosando il canale di offtopic ;P
<MoL0ToV> tra l'altro il canale sta idlando..
<MoL0ToV> vado a mangiare un saluto a tutti
<isildur> ciao ragazzi. non so se qualcuno mi puo aiutare... è possibile aggiungere un comando cliccando con il tasto destro su una selezione sul terminale (es. copia o  incolla)
<isildur> ?
<isildur> ciao ragazzi. non so se qualcuno mi puo aiutare... è possibile aggiungere un comando cliccando con il tasto destro su una selezione sul terminale (es. copia o  incolla)
<TaLaDo> isildur, certo
<isildur> come?
<TaLaDo> isildur, selezioni con il mouse  e poi clicchi destro
<isildur> xd
<isildur> quello che vorrei è inserire un elemento
<isildur> nel menù a tendina che si apre
<TaLaDo> isildur, cosa intendi per elemento?
<TaLaDo> una nuova voce?
<isildur> si
<TaLaDo> isildur, allora questa è programmazione
<isildur> c'è il modo per farlo?
<isildur> ho già creato lo script
<isildur> non so come aggiungere l'elemento però
<TaLaDo> isildur, credo di si ma io non sono in grado di dirtelo
<isildur> ok conosci qualche canale dove mi possono aiutare?
<TaLaDo> no
<isildur> ok np
<isildur> grazie cmq :)
<Guest33353> ciao, ho installato la 14.04 sul mio notebook, ma non mi riconosce la webcam integrata, qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<TaLaDo> Guest33353, 14.04?
<xiaoy> Guest33353, apri terminale, digita sudo lspci, inserisci passwd, copia output in pastebin
<xiaoy> |pastebin | Guest33353
<xiaoy> !pastebin | Guest33353
<ubot-it> Guest33353: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> fai stessa cosa con comando lsusb
<Guest33353> talado: 12.04, sorry
<xiaoy> Guest33353, se ti sbrigo con lsusb ti dico che webcam hai, fai presto che me ne sto andando
<xiaoy> *sbrighi
<Guest33353> sto cercando il terminale su sto desktop...
<xiaoy> clicca sul logo di ubuntu, nell'angolo in alto a destra e digita nella barra di ricerca terminale
<Guest33353> ok, fatto, ma non mi esce nulla
<xiaoy> ehh...
<xiaoy> Guest33353, http://www.guidati.it/guide/1630-aprire-lanciare-terminale-su-ubuntu-1204.html
<Guest33353> ho installato l'interfaccia LDE
<xiaoy> Guest33353, lxde?
<Guest33353> per cui vado su "esegui".. si
<xiaoy> allora exegui xterm o LXTerm
<xiaoy> uno qualsisi
<Guest33353> perfetto!
<Guest33353> ci sono
<xiaoy> ok, digita dentro sudo lsusb
<xiaoy> invio
<xiaoy> metti passwd
<xiaoy> copia output in pastebin
<xiaoy> !pastebin | Guest33353
<ubot-it> Guest33353: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> ti prego di esselere celere
<xiaoy> mazza se sei lento Guest33353
<Said2> xiaoy: scusa sono entrato con altro nick da altro PC
<xiaoy> Said2, ok, allora...
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> ok, digita dentro sudo lsusb
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> invio
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> metti passwd
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> copia output in pastebin
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> !pastebin | Guest33353
<Said2> dicevamo, ho fatto il tutto ed ora come tifaccio vedere quello che è uscito?
<xiaoy>  !pastebin | Guest33353
<ubot-it> Guest33353: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> copia in pastebin l'output
<xiaoy> metti qui il link
<Said2> pcme lo copio? il ctrl c non funge
<Said2> come
<xiaoy> con il maso clicca (tasto destro), copia
<xiaoy> *mouse
<Said2> invece di aprire la finerstra... mi seleziona il testo e basta
<xiaoy> si il testo mi serve
<xiaoy> Said2, su, su, forza
<xiaoy> Said2, io tra 5 min vado via, ci saraano altri ad aiutarti
<Said2> dimmi che voce devo trovare che facciamo prima
<xiaoy> Said2, sempre in terminale, scrivi sudo lsusb | grep -i cam
<xiaoy> metti l'output qui
<xiaoy> o scrivimelo
<xiaoy> come vuoi tu
<Said2> xiaoy: suntek webcam asus a8j, f3s... etc
<Said2> vuoi la riga per intero?
<xiaoy> Said2, ma com'è che non riesci a fare un copia incolla
<xiaoy> sì che voglio la riga intera
<Said2> saranno impostazioni della m. sul mio pc?
<Said2> non sono pratico di ubuntu, sorry
<Said2> xiaoy: ci sto provando
<isildur> Said2: seleziona il testo. Appena selezionato , click sul testo selezionato con il tasto destro del mouse. e nel menù a tendina che si apre clicca su copia.
<isildur> ctrl-c e ctrl-v non funzionano sul terminale
<xiaoy> Said2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044175 <- qui c'è ciò che devi fare, nel 7mo post
<Said2> isildur: grazie, ma fino a qui ci arriva anche mio nipote, tasto destro non apre nessuna tendina, ma seleziona il testo e basta
<Said2> xiaoy: ok, ci provo, grazie
<isildur> che terminale usi?
<xiaoy> Said2, ctrl+shift+c per copiare -.-
<xiaoy> cmq, se hai problemi a fare i passaggi della guida, chiedi pure in canale
<xiaoy> Said2, una domanda: ma il tuo pc è molto vecchio?
<Said2> xiaoy: e si, avrà 6 anni..
<xiaoy> per questo gli hai messo lxde, eh?
<Said2> xiaoy, di base aveva Vista! che è stato prontamente eliminato
<xiaoy> Said2, se aveva vista, magari potevi tentare con un DE più facile da usare di lxde
<Said2> xiaoy: mi sembrava utile e semplice anche per neofiti, ma tu mi consigli altro?
<xiaoy> Said2, per neofiti lxde, secondo me, non è il massimo... ma se il computer non riesce a far girare di meglio
<Said2> xiaoy: ok dovrei disintallare lxde e passre a de, giusto?
<xiaoy> no
<xiaoy> DE= desktop environment
<xiaoy> optresti provare con kde, è un po' più leggero di gnome3 o unity+gnome
<xiaoy> cmq, adesso non ti fare seghe mentali, semplicemente risolviti il problema della webcam
<xiaoy> se poi ti abitui con lxde, meglio per te :)
<Said2> xiaou: che immagino troverò da qualche parte.. ok vediamo di risolvere il discorso della webcam e poi proviamo a passare all'interfaccia desktop
<Said2> xiaou:non mi fa impazzire, sinceramente, per cui proverei volentieri altro
<xiaoy> io però vado via... a più tardi, ciao
<Said2> xiaou:anche perchè 2 gb di ram ce li ho...
<Said2> xiaou: ciao e grazie
<xiaoy> Said2, e allora... che vuoi di più dalla vita.
<xiaoy> XD
<Innerina> Christian_M: sei tu quello che mi ha parlato l'ultima volta, vero?
<Innerina> Btw, intellinux è tornato on line?
<Giuseppe> Ciao a tutti...
<Guest92457> ciao, come funziona?
<isildur> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi può dire come si potrebbe fare ad aggiungere un elemento al menù che si apre quando si clicca con il tasto destro su una selezione?
<Innerina> Scusate, ho la connessione che continua a cadermi, cmq qualcuno sa se intellinux è tornato on line?
<enzotib> !irc | Guest92457
<ubot-it> Guest92457: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<enzotib> Innerina, e chi è o cos'è intellinux?
<jester-> sera
<Innerina> è un sito da dove dovevo scaricare il firmware vecchio per la mia connessione
<Innerina> ed ancora cade -.-
<Innerina> era down ieri l'altro mi pare
<Innerina> per cui chiedevo se è tornato on
<enzotib> credo che come possono verificare gli altri lo puoi fare anche tu, quindi non vedo il motivo della domanda
<Innerina> beh sì
<Innerina> ma è che ho perso l'indirizzo...
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<Christian_M> <Innerina>, non saprei
<Innerina> ah fa niente...
<Innerina> Ho visto che il sito intellinux è ancora down...
<Innerina> ma a questo punto voglio chiedere se upgradare all'ultima versione di Ubuntu potrebbe risolvere il bug del firmware!
<jester-> Innerina: firm di cosa?
<Innerina> del wiress
<Innerina> *wireless
<jester-> Innerina: di quale scheda
<Innerina> continua a cadermi la connessione a distanza, dandomi a volte anche pass sbagliata
<Innerina> un momento
<jester-> se la wifi funza non dovrebbe essere una questione di firm, ma usi un router il quale si sconnette?
<Innerina> iwl4965 la scheda è questa
<Innerina> no, il router è a posto perché da Windows la connessione è stabile
<jester-> Innerina: è il roter che si sconnette o il la scheda che diventa ciucca
<Innerina> e fino alla 11.10 funzionava benissimo!
<Innerina> Dall'upgrade ho questi problemi di tenuta della connessione
<jester-> Innerina: la connessione la fa il router
<jester-> se si sconnette che centra il sistema?
<Innerina> sì ma se da Windows funziona bene ed è stabile, il problema è di Ubuntu, mi hanno anche indicato un caso simile al mio
<Innerina> se vuoi ti spiego tutto
<jester-> Innerina: hai controllato se è il router a sconettersi?
<Innerina> E come faccio a capirlo?
<Innerina> Cmq non penso sia quello perché c'é anche il pc di mia sorella connesso
<jester-> o non se ne viene a capo, driver aggiuntivi cede qualcosa circa broadcom?
<jester-> vede?
<Innerina> ed a lei non cade, anche se ha Windows!
<Innerina> Cmq il mio driver è Intel
<Innerina> non è Broadcom
<Innerina> Se fosse il router a sconnettersi, cadremmo insieme sicuramente
<jester-> Innerina: buon conto fai questa manovra http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517024/
<Innerina> ma così non è
<jester-> Innerina: se si sconnette il router lo vedi subito visto che si spegne il led internet
<Innerina> eh ma sto di sopra >.<
<jester-> oggià perchè andare a guardare al piano di sopra ti sconvolge la vita
<Innerina> cmq scheda e driver del mio wireless sono qua: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1507285/
<jester-> Innerina: buon conto fai questa manovra http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517024/
<Innerina> jester-: ma è broadcom, io ho intel...
<nicola_> K99Brain: grazie, ho risolto
<jester-> Innerina: controlla se hai installato linux-firmware e linux-firware-nonfree
<Innerina> ok
<radedo> sonne ciao ,scusa ho provato a fare di nuovo le azioni che ieri mi hai consigliato, e ho notato che alla fine del processo céra scritto: E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<nicola_> quiz: come faccio a fare quello che winzoz è "invia a... -> desktop (crea collegamento)" ?
<Innerina> jester-: il primo è installato, il secondo no...
<Innerina> può essere quello???
<jester-> Innerina: uname -r
<Innerina> 3.2.0-35-generic
<jester-> Innerina: 12.10?
<jester-> quello è il kernel della 12.04
<Innerina> infatti è 12.04
<Innerina> 12.04.1 a quanto pare
<K99Brain> nicola_, bene :)
<jester-> Innerina: installa linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-precise
<nicola_> K99Brain: mica riesci ad aiutarmi anche in quest'altro problema?
<jester-> Innerina: la tua scheda non dovrebbe avere problemi in nessuna distro ubuntu, hai avanzato da 10.4 a 12.04 diretto?
<K99Brain> nicola_, click destro sul desktop e poi crei il collegamento a quello che vuoi
<Innerina> Ho fatto un paio di consecutivi avanzamenti
<Said2> ciao, ho un problema,quando apro il terminale e scrivo sudo..., chiede la pw ma poi non mi permette di digirarla, devo aver fatto qualche cavolata
<nicola_> aspè mi spiego meglio
<nicola_> ho una cartella sulla stampante di rete
<Innerina> non mi ricordo da che versione ero partita, mi sembra 11.04 o 10
<Innerina> e da lì ha smesso di essere stabile la connessione
<jester-> Innerina: installa i pacchetti e se non risolve reinstalla, hai home separata?
<nicola_> cui sono riuscito ad accedere attraverso il browser con l'indirizzo "smb://.../file_share"
<Innerina> so che hanno fatto modifiche lì
<Innerina> uhm no
<radedo>  cerco di installare Ubuntu 12.04 da terminale , dopo aver dato i comandi per l'upgrade mi esce :E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/ qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Innerina> però la partizione dati è separata
<jester-> Innerina: llora installi senza far formattare /
<nicola_> ora vorrei creare una cartella collegamento su "Home" in modo tale che aprendo questa cartella
<jester-> ma fatti un backup della home
<nicola_> mi connetto al server (rectius: stampante di rete)
<nicola_> ho provato con invia a...
<nicola_> ma nulla
<deltad> ciao
<jester-> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Innerina> uhm... ma installandolo chiede di formattare?
<jester-> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep wicd
<nicola_> dopo aver mandato dal browser quell'indirizzo
<K99Brain> nicola_, beh, sul desktop puoi creare un file .desktop personalizzato
<K99Brain> nicola_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<Innerina> sì è wicd che ho ora
<K99Brain> nicola_, e il comando sarà Exec: firefox smb://.../file_shar
<jester-> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep network-manager ?
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517075/
<Innerina> avevo messo wicd al posto di network manager
<nicola_> provo e ti faccio sapere
<Innerina> ma ora non so sia il caso di ripristinarlo
<jester-> lavevi tolto nm e nm-gnome?
<Innerina> sì
<jester-> bè prova a fare loinverso
<jester-> l'inverso
<jester-> Innerina: fa vedere che risponde route
<Innerina> devo dare il comando route?
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517085/
<jester-> Innerina: usi un access point?
<Innerina> access point? Qual'era l'altra modalità, che non mi viene in mente?
<jester-> 192.168.0.1 è il router suppongo e 192.168.1.254 un accesspoint. il gw dovrebbe essere sempre il router
<jester-> Innerina: di solito 192.168.1.254 è ip di un accesspoint
<jester-> hai la rete in ip statico?
<Innerina> no, credo sia dinamico
<jester-> controlla
<Innerina> infatti non mi risulta spuntato nulla del genere su proprietà della connessione
<Innerina> cmq sì, dovrebbe essere accesspoint
<jester-> e il router che ip ha
<Innerina> non ne ho idea, perché si collega automaticamente
<jester-> 0.1 o 1,1
<Innerina> come lo determino?
<jester-> che rutter hai
<Innerina> sai che non ho idea del modello del router? Cmq l'avevo comprato, non è proprietario di Tiscali
<jester-> http://192.168.0.1
<jester-> se ti chiese la pass è lui
<jester-> http://192.168.1.1
<Innerina> è della digicom
<jester-> uno dei due
<Innerina>  Michelangelo Wave
<jester-> Innerina: hai un router non wifi + accesspoint?
<jester-> Innerina: pare sia un pezzo solo ma non convenzionale, guarda il manuale per la configurazione
<Innerina> E' il secondo...
<jester-> Innerina: 1.1?
<Innerina> ya
<Innerina> ho controllato l'indirizzo completo di accesso che cmq è quello, solo un pò + lungo
<jester-> Innerina: allora fai una prova: metti in statico e 192.168.1.10 la scheda  e gatway 192.168.1.1
<Innerina> e che effetti dovrebbe dare?
<jester-> che il dhcp essendo tutto in uno forse fa casino
<jester-> che prende dal router direttamente
<Innerina> ma se il dhcp finora non mi ha mai dato problemi, sono convinta che il problema è di Ubuntu, non del router
<Innerina> perché da Windows è stabile
<jester-> Innerina: fai la prova
<Innerina> va bene
<Innerina> ma quei dati dove li setto, sul router o sulla mia connessione?
<jester-> se non provi non puo isapere, la regola di logica è quella se poi il router accessponti è particolare massimo non va e torni in dhcp
<jester-> Innerina: in wicd li setti
<Innerina> ah ecco, non avevo capito
<Innerina> provo
<Innerina> la scheda dove va?
<Innerina> Su Ip?
<Said2> jester: riesci a darmi una mano please?
<jester-> Innerina: nel primo campo
<Said2> quando apro il terminale e scrivo sudo..., chiede la pw ma poi non mi permette di digirarla, devo aver fatto qualche cavolata
<jester-> Innerina: poi clicchi il ecndo che mette da solo la mask
<Innerina> fatto
<jester-> cambia il gateway se becca l'1.254
<Innerina> no, è il classico 255...
<jester-> quella è la mask
<Innerina> ah scusa, hai ragione
<jester-> c'è altro campo per il gw appena sotto
<Innerina> cmq ho copia incollato il tuo gateway
<jester-> 192.168.1.1  se dici che è il rutter
<Innerina> sì
<jester-> ok
<jester-> dai ok vediamo che succede
<Innerina> uhm... sembra che vada
<jester-> Innerina: ifconfig
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517135/
<jester-> Innerina: wlan0 indirizzo inet:192.168.1.103
<jester-> dovrebbe essere 1.10
<Innerina> strano, eppure ho copia incollato 1.10
<jester-> Innerina: prova a sconnettere e ariconnettere la la wifi
<jester-> Innerina: spe
<jester-> devi mettere anche i dn
<jester-> Innerina:  8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<jester-> i dns
<Innerina> già... solo che non mi ricordo, i dns che ho messo sul router non sono quelli di Google
<Innerina> aspetta che ci guardo
<jester-> Innerina: li sempre in wicd
<jester-> sotto
<Innerina> sì ho capito, cmq avevo settato i dns sul router che sono quelli di OpenDns
<Innerina> non è che vanno in conflitto con quelli immessi in wicd?
<jester-> Innerina: che comanda è il sistema alla fine
<jester-> Innerina: metti gli open cosi siamo sicuri
<isildur__> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi può dire come si potrebbe fare ad aggiungere un elemento al menù che si apre quando si clicca con il tasto destro su una selezione di testo sul terminale?
<Innerina> va bene, anche se forse è meglio che metto quelli di google
<Innerina> gli open mi danno ai nervi quando cerco qualcosa e c'é roba che non mi serve -.-
<jester-> Innerina: fatto: sconnetti e riconnetti
<cirob> ciao
<Innerina> poi modifico anche sul router
<jester-> ma no
<cirob> sono nuovo qui
<Innerina> sì ma parlavo dell'output cercando da barra degli indirizzi
<Innerina> non è il massimo OpenDns da quel punto di vista :D
<cirob> vorrei sapere cosa fare per installare ubuntu sul pc senza altro sistema operativo
<Innerina> cmq per adesso metto loro, poi vedo
<jester-> isildur__: non lo so ma cosa vorresti aggiungere
<Innerina> ah jester- ci sono 5 voci per il dns
<Innerina> dove devono andare?
<jester-> cirob: è la via piu semplice, in installazione al partizionamento scegli: usa tutto il disco
<Innerina> 3 server dns e quelli sopra sono dominio dns e dominio di ricerca
<jester-> Innerina: in wicd?
<Innerina> ya
<cirob> ah ok
<jester-> dimmi le voci
<Innerina> dominio dns
<Innerina> dominio di ricerca
<cirob> quindi quando mi chiede lo spazio da utilizzare scelgo tutto il disco
<Innerina> e gli altri 3 sono i server Dns
<jester-> Innerina: le prime 2 dominio
<Innerina> ok
<jester-> Innerina: o forse server
<jester-> Innerina: dovrebbe essere server
<Innerina> accidenti, non trovo + i dns di opendns -.-
<cirob> grazie
<jester-> Innerina: comunque non dovrebbe esserci conflitto
<Innerina> ok, ora provo
<Innerina> Niente, non va
<Innerina> non contatta l'accesso point
<jester-> rimetti dhc
<Innerina> già fatto, altrimenti non mi riconnettevo
<jester-> poi prova a rimetter nm e a a togliere wicd
<Innerina> ecco, volevo chiederti... ma rimettendo nm disinstalla wicd o devo fare a mano?
<Innerina> E si riconnette automaticamente?
<jester-> dovrebbe
<Innerina> cmq quali sono le dipendenze di wicd che nel caso controllo di eliminare?
<jester-> Innerina: le toglie apt-get autoremove
<Innerina> ah già
<Innerina> però in genere preferisco agire dal gestore pacchetti
<Innerina> o è meglio fare da terminale?
<jester-> Innerina: fai un purge
<jester-> Innerina: prima  metti nm però
<Innerina> ok
<jester-> che si pigla anche nm-gnome
<Innerina> metto nm, disinstallo wicd, e poi? Devo riavviare o terminare sessione?
<Innerina> (Scusa ma non ricordo la procedura)
<jester-> Innerina: ma fai da gestore
<jester-> Innerina: icd lo disinstalli completamente = a purge
<Innerina> lo so ma al termine? Devo terminare la sessione per vedere ripristinata la connessione?
<Innerina> O la trovo subito?
<jester-> Innerina: poi lo fai dall'icona rete
<Innerina> ok
<Akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Akhilleus> ciao enzo mi dici per favore come togliere la richiesta autentificazione per update?
<Akhilleus> come posso togliere la richiesta di autentificazione negli aggiornamenti?
<jester-> rimettere winz ma anche lui la chide
<jester-> chiede*
<Akhilleus> come posso togliere la richiesta di autentificazione negli aggiornamenti,insomma la richiesta password????
<giuseppeino> ciao a tutti,
<giuseppeino> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts
<giuseppeino> non mi funzione il wireless
<giuseppeino> ho una scheda interna broadcom
<giuseppeino> su un portatile acer
<giuseppeino> ho letto delle guide ma non ho capito molto
<jester-> giuseppeino: a broadcom serve il frimware ma devi essere connesso a internet by cavo o cellofono
<giuseppeino> sono connesso via cavo
<giuseppeino> dove trovo il firmware?
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, sudo visudo -> trova %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL -> cambiala in %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<jester-> giuseppeino: vai in sorgenti sofware
<giuseppeino> sul sito di ubuntu?
<jester-> giuseppeino: tab diver aggiuntivi
<jester-> giuseppeino: nu in impstazioni sistema
<jester-> giuseppeino: 12.04 dovrebbe essere ne pannello impostazioni il driver aggiuntivi
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, per aggiornamento software no passwd -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/158392/how-do-you-install-software-and-updates-without-a-password-in-12-04
<problem01> ciao, quando provo ad installara un'app, digito i comandi, premo invio, chiede la PW, ma non mi permette di digirarla. Nella riga di comando, dopo il nomedel PC c'è un picca onda + $
<Innerina> rieccomi da nm...
<jester-> problem01: no la vedi ma la digita
<Innerina> per fortuna aveva già il settaggio memorizzato
<problem01> jester- e come la tolgo?
<problem01> jester- è come una piccola s sdraiata
<problem01> è normale che ci sia?
<Innerina> sembra pure che vada più veloce il caricamento rispetto a wicd
<jester-> problem01: terminale, digiti sudo apt-get install appquelchè, ti chiede la pass, la digiti ma non la vedi, batti enter
<problem01> jester- corretto
<jester-> problem01: quindi?
<Innerina> è fatto così
<jester-> Innerina: e che succede
<Innerina> digiti la pass, ma non la vedi che è crittata
<problem01> jester- mi scrive una roma strana
<Innerina> basta solo fare attenzione
<Innerina> cmq per adesso non cade jester-
<jester-> problem01: per es cosa cerchi di installare
<jester-> Innerina: fingers croosed
<problem01> jester- mi sa di si
<Innerina> addirittura sembra che il caricamento sia + veloce
<problem01> jester- ora sembra funzioni :-)
<jester-> problem01: cosa vorresti installare he se no metti il nome giusto non fa nulla
<Innerina> ho dovuto riavviare perché terminando la sessione mi dava nm non in esecuzione O.o
<problem01> jester- m come mai non vedo più il digitare della PW?
<giuseppeino> ho trovato driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> problem01: che pass segreta sarebbe se si vedesse
<jester-> giuseppeino: c'è qualcosa circa briadcom?
<giuseppeino> mi dice nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<giuseppeino> no non c'è scritto nulla
<jester-> giuseppeino: apri un terminale e diigta lspc | grep -i network e metti la rosposta su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | giuseppeino
<ubot-it> giuseppeino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<problem01> jester- prima mi visualizzava asterichi, ora nulla. cmq thanks
<problem01> jester- è che sto provando a far funzionare la webcam, che non viene rilevata
<jester-> problem01: e 4 nel terminale la non si vedono ne pass ne aterischi
<Innerina> infatti, è così di suo
<Innerina> basta fare attenzione e te la prende per buona
<jester-> giuseppeino: alura?
<Innerina> jester-: però su Wicd si vedeva persino la potenza del segnale in percentuale... peccato che manchi su nm questa funzionalità... credi che la implementeranno mai?
<jester-> problem01: installa cheese e vedi se la vede
<Innerina> ah no, ora la vedo
<Innerina> prima non la vedevo +
<jester-> Innerina: boh wicd non è comunitari o e i dev i fanno le scarpe
<Innerina> mi ero scordata che la potenza si vede in percentuale passandoci il mouse
<Innerina> solo che cmq su Wicd è + chiaro graficamente parlando, ecco
<jester-> Innerina: fa piu giudizio adesso?
<Innerina> uhm, sembra che vada + liscio adesso
<jester-> Innerina: per curiosità fa vedere route
<Innerina> ma forse è perché facendo gli aggiornamenti si è anch'esso aggiornato e quindi non dovrebbe dare + noie come prima della disinstallazione
<Innerina> cmq ok
<Innerina> moment
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517440/
<Innerina> è cambiato qualcosa?
<Innerina> forse avrei dovuto farla prima di fare le modifiche a wicd
<jester-> Innerina: mica è morto nessuno
<Innerina> ahah + che altro era curiosità
<Innerina> cmq parlavo del comando route
<problem01> jester- sto installando cheese
<jester-> Innerina:  il gw è sempre lo stesso, è il tuo rutter ad essere particolare
<Innerina> già
<problem01> jester- dice nessun dispositivo trovato
<calimero_82> ciao
<calimero_82> tagazzi ma a cosa serveubuntuone?
<calimero_82> ragazzi
<calimero_82> ubuntu one
<mibofra> ubuntu one è un servizio cloud
<jester-> problem01: allora è linux indigesta, googla a vedere se c'è un qualche driver linux
<giuseppeino> scusa juster che significa apri un terminale?
<xiaoy> lol
<jester-> giuseppeino: nella ricerca scrivi term che ti appare
<problem01> jester- ho trovato questa procedura http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek, da questo link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044175 ma non riesco a seguirla
<jester-> problem01: ma hai fatto ricerca con tipo giusto di cam o a caso
<calimero_82> ehm ciao mibofra
<calimero_82> che significa servizio cloud? :)
<problem01> jester- tipo giusto Asus A8J, F3S, F5R, VX2S, V1S, F5V
<Alexnes> ciao
<Innerina> jester-: cmq mi avevano fatto fare anche il dsmeg, vuoi dargli un'occhiata?
<jester-> problem01: seondo i francesi è compatibile
<problem01> jester- e quelli so francesi
<jester-> Innerina: se funza non serve
<Alexnes> posso chiedere aiuto?? :D
<jester-> !chiedi | Alexnes
<ubot-it> Alexnes: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Innerina> beh l'ho fatto per scrupolo
<Innerina> adesso non è ancora caduto...
<bellokariko> ciao a tutti
<bellokariko> ho una domandina da frescone, sono nuovo del giro!
<mibofra> calimero_82: hosting data su internet :)
<calimero_82> ah ok
<Alexnes> perche non posso cambiare il mio stato da fuori rete a disponibile sulla busta degli account on line??
<giuseppeino> ho aperto il terminale
<Alexnes> !chiedi perche non posso cambiare il mio stato da fuori rete a disponibile sulla busta degli account on line??
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<problem01> jester- mi sa che devo installare i driver nuovi, ma la procedura è abbastanza incasinata, per un neofita come me
<jester-> problem01: hai la 12.10?
<giuseppeino> eccomi di nuovo
<jester-> giuseppeino: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !paste | giuseppeino
<ubot-it> giuseppeino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> mibofra s'è riavviato da solo il pc
<calimero_82> che significa?
<mibofra> calimero_82 : qualche aggiornamento installato ? E ha pensato bene di riavviare da solo ? ne dubito
<mibofra> l'avrai riavviato accidentalmente .
<calimero_82> se ben mi ricordo si
<problem01> jester- 12.04
<jester-> lo sbalzu di currente
<calimero_82> l ho tenuto acceso dalle 14
<giuseppeino_> ciao scusate ho dovuto cambiare pc
<giuseppeino_> ho aperto un terminale
<jester-> problem01: fa vedere leusb nel pastebin
<jester-> giuseppeino_: lsusb
<calimero_82> posso capire perchè s è riavviato da solo?
<calimero_82> c'è qualche comando?
<giuseppeino_> jester ho scritto  mi dice
<giuseppeino_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse
<problem01> jester- ci provo, ma non riesco ad utilizzare il tasto dx del touchpad per cut/paste
<jester-> giuseppeino_: ti ho confuso con altro, dai lspci | grep nework e usa il pastebin
<jester-> !paste | giuseppeino_
<ubot-it> giuseppeino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Adry> ciao ragazzi ho scaricato kubuntu, ma all'avvio compare la schermata e non va avanti. Cosa devo fare?
<Adry> Allora?
<problem01> jester- fatto, ma come faccio a fartelo vedere se non riesco a copiarlo?
<giuseppeino_> ho fatto il paste ma non so se ho fatto bene
<giuseppeino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517547/
<Adry> Giuseppeino mi potrei aiutare?
<giuseppeino_> giusto?
<giuseppeino_> adry vuoi aiuto da me? io non sono bravo
<alex____> hi
<alex____> ciao
<jester-> giuseppeino_: lspci | grep nework e usa il pastebin
<jester-> giuseppeino_: lspci | grep -i  nework e usa il pastebin
<jester-> giuseppeino_: lspci | grep -i  network
<jester-> madu
<giuseppeino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517618/
<alex____> ciao a tutti, è questo il canale di aiuto ?
<jester-> giuseppeino_: lspci | grep -i  network  mancava -i e w
<jester-> giuseppeino_: e fa vedere anche iwconfig
<problem01> jester- come mai non riesco a fare il copia/incolla nel terminale, c'è modo di abilitare il menù a tendina da tasto destro del touchpad?
<giuseppeino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517637/
<giuseppeino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517643/
<jester-> giuseppeino_: nel terminale una riga per volta  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517652/
<jester-> problem01: usare un mouse?
<jester-> giuseppeino_: vai di copia incolla
<giuseppeino_> ok faccio subito
<alexandros> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04
<alexandros> c'è qualcuno che mi può rispondere
<Innerina> dipende dal problema, dillo
<alexandros> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e funziona perfettamente, tranne quando faccio il riavvio, che si blocca mentre l'arresto funziona
<alex____> ho installato ubuntu ultima versione con wubi, non mi riconosce utente e psw, accedo come ospite, che fare ?
<jester-> alex____: non hai settato user e pass in installazione?
<alex____> si si
<jester-> alex____: fai una prova da terminale: sudo reboot
<jester-> alex____: la /home che vedi
<jester-> alex____: ls /home che vedi
<giuseppeino_> mi chiede la password ma non mi fa scrivere
<giuseppeino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517685/
<jester-> giuseppeino_: è noto che la scrive ma non la fa vedere
<jester-> qundi digitala e batti enter
<giuseppeino_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<giuseppeino_> ok
<problem01> jester- appena messo, ma nn apre il menù a tendina, come cambio impostazioni tasto destro mouse?
<problem01> jester- considera che ho la lxde
<jester-> problem01: se il mouse non è ciucco pigiando il tasto destro lo apre si il menu
<giuseppeino_> fatto grazie
<giuseppeino_> ti faccio vedere cosaa mi scrive ora dopo i due ultimi comandi
<Innerina> Quitto, sembra tutto apposto
<giuseppeino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517706/
<jester-> giuseppeino_: prova a scollegarti dal cavo e a collegare la wifi
<giuseppeino_> chiudom il term con la x in alto?
<jester-> eh
<giuseppeino_> come chiudo il term?
<giuseppeino_> devo scrivere qualcosa?
<jester-> giuseppeino_: no chiudilo e basta ma se rimane aperto non succede nulla
<roberto> salve
<inform> Mibofra
<inform> Buonasera,vorrei chiedere info circa aircrack-ng su ubuntu,qual'e' la sezione corretta?
<filo1234> !wificrack | inform
<ubot-it> inform: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<inform> wificrack?E' un canale?come ci arrivo? ubot-it non voglio craccare reti wifi,voglio testare la mia,pensavo di esser al sicuro con una wpa2 ma a quanto pare  potrei non esserlo
<filo1234> non è un canale è un messaggio per dirti che qui non si parla di questi argomenti
<inform> ah,infatti chiedevo il canale corretto
<inform> per il funzionamento di un programma su ubuntu..
<emaxxim_> salve a tutti
<daniele007> Salve a tutti,ieri ho scaricato un file .SH che sarebbe un gioco,io nuovo di linux non sapendo che fare ho provato a leggere su internet e a provare a farlo partire andando in propietà e consentendo di eseguirlo,ora faccio esegui ma non succede niente e se eseguo da terminale si chiude il terminale subito,mi potreste aiutere, ho un emachines E728 con processore intel pentium processor T4500,scheda video intel GMA 4500M. ho ubu
<mibofra> daniele007: sei quello del file da 3GB :D .
<mibofra> ?
<daniele007> si
<daniele007> però lo ftt da un mio amico
<daniele007> e anche lui identica cosa
<enzotib> ftt?
<cristian_c> ftt = fatto in bimbominkiese
<enzotib> conosco fft=fast fourier transform
<mibofra> fatto enzotib, almeno penso LOL :D .
<daniele007> ho provato a farlo eseguire ma niente
<daniele007> su wine mi da fatal error+
<cristian_c> eh, mi sono documentato per apprendere questa nuova lingua XD
<mibofra> daniele007: mi dai il link del file ?
<cristian_c> daniele007, eh, ma è un .exe?
<daniele007> no un .sh
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> e che c'entra wine?
<xiaoy> uno script shell di 3 gb? lo voglio vedere anch'io...
 * xiaoy è tutto un fremito
<cristian_c> *sente puzza di malware
<cristian_c> lol
<xiaoy> cristian_c, no è solo un exe, appena visto...  e non è nenache 3 gb
 * xiaoy è deluso
<cristian_c> allora non è un .sh XD
<daniele007> e ma come lo apro che è .sh?
<daniele007> help vi prego
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<daniele007> cristian
<daniele007> nn mi fa inviare nell altra chat
<daniele007> cmq il link che ho inviato ultimo è quello della versione linux che quando ho finito di scaricare è sh
<enzotib> daniele007, ancora co' 'sto link?
<cristian_c> daniele007, capisco, ma la licenza non c'è?
<cristian_c> eh sì, npon postare link
<cristian_c> *non
<daniele007> scusa scusa
<daniele007> comunque come posso risolvere cristian?
<mibofra> daniele007
<enzotib> daniele007, basta con questo argomento, non riguarda ubuntu
<mibofra> !chat
<cristian_c> daniele007, se non c'è la licenza non puoi dire che è open
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniele007> enzotib hai rotto!si che è di ubuntu il problema perchè solo con lui da questo problema e non solo con questo gioco ma con altri anche a questo mio amico
<cristian_c> daniele007, qui si parla solo di software ufficialmente supportato
<cristian_c> al massimo di driver
<Red-XIII> ciao belli
<Red-XIII> ho configurato correttamente due monitor e salvato la configurazione di xorg (giusto? non ricordo esattamente al momento) però la barra di unity  su tutti  due i monitor... insomma... nun se pò vedè
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, uhm, interessante
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, ah, una cosa del genere era stata risolta tempo fa
<Red-XIII> insomma... anche perchè per passare da un monitor all'altro..
<cristian_c> ho trovato qualcosa XD
<Red-XIII> mittico
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, approccio user-friendly
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, che versione usi?
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<Red-XIII> 12.10
<Red-XIII> 32bit
<Red-XIII> ovviamente la scheda video è nvidia...
<mibofra> Red-XIII : ma clonare gli schermi no , eh ;D ?
<Red-XIII> ciao mibofra ... twinview?
<Red-XIII> ecco... a me non serve proprio clonarlo... mi serve averne due diversi
<mibofra> ? parlo di far comparire esattamente la stessa cosa sui due schermi .
<mibofra> ah, ok
<mibofra> la barra di unity .... come ti appare :D ?
<Red-XIII> lol... risolto
<cristian_c> esteso
<Red-XIII> impostazioni sistema-> monitor...
<mibofra> :D
<Red-XIII> rimane il bordo... sticky
<mibofra> sticky come ?
<Red-XIII> che, da un certo punto di vista rispetto a windows è molto migliore...
<Red-XIII> allora... se passo il mouse rimane bloccato al bordo... se insito, per dire, va... :D
<mibofra> :D barra astrusa :D
<mibofra> i monitor sono belli grandi ?
<Red-XIII> si ma almeno mo è fuori da....
<Red-XIII> uno 22" l'altro 15,4
<mibofra> hai impostato la barra per la scomparsa automatica ?
<Red-XIII> ma ho regolato l'offset apposto
<Red-XIII> sul monitor di destra si... :D
<Red-XIII> lol... che so venuto a fare? aahahahah
<Red-XIII> ci sta anche bordi adesivi "on/off"
<Red-XIII> :P
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, installa ccsm
<Red-XIII> no tutto ok mo... ahahah
<Red-XIII> in soldoni...
<mibofra> :D quanto sei distratto :D .
<Mattia> ciao ragazzi
<Mattia> buonasera
<Mattia> vorrei fare una domanda a chi ovviamente è più informato di me
<Mattia> la domanda è la seguente...in genere con i computer portatili recenti (parlo di un anno / un anno e mezzo a questa parte) ci sono problemi con i driver della webcam?
<Mattia> vorrei installare ubuntu sul portatile di mio fratello e la mia unica perplessità è quella che poi non funzioni la webcam o che non si trovino i driver
<jester-> Mattia: prova cin la live prima di installare e vedi subito se la cam installata è linucs compatibile
<Mattia> jester
<Mattia> ci avevo pensato ma poi mi son detto
<Mattia> sulla live non c'è tipo skype (è quello che interessa a mio fratello che funzioni)
<Mattia> quindi ho pensato che non si poteva fare...ma magari c'è qualche comando che posso dare da terminale e mi fa il test?
<krabador> non riesco a stoppare lightdm da terminale in ctrl-alt-f1
<krabador> devo stoppare lightdm per poter reinstallare gli nvidia173, si é corrotta l'installazione dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel, sulla 12.10, e dopo aver cancellato xorg.conf, non ha caricato i vesa
<jester-> krabador: sudo service lightdm stop
<krabador> ho unknown instance
<mirnus> ciao a tutti, c'è 1 alternativa a microsoft silverlight x lo streaming di alcune live tv?
<krabador> e service --status-all me lo segna con "?"
<jester-> krabador: significa che è stoppato dai start al posto di stop
<krabador> jester-, mi riparte, ma ho errore "low graphic mode"
<jester-> krabador: hai problema sul sistema grafico
<jester-> che hai combinato
<krabador> jester- semplicemente ho installato gli nvidia173 scaricati dal sito ufficiale, quelli nel repo Ubuntu non funzionano perché non supportano il server x di ubuntu
<krabador> e sono andato avavti tranquillamente fino ad oggi
<jester-> krabador: non vanno bene quelli da sito per ubuntu, quelli da repo si
<krabador> oggi ha aggiornato il kernel, e , come mi aspettavo i driver non avrebbero funzionato
<jester-> krabador: 173 sono legacy quindi dalla 12.04 hanno prestazioni limitate
<krabador> jester- ma mi vanno meglio dei nouveau
<jester-> krabador: quelli da sito ammesso che funzino li devi reinstallare ad ogni aggiornamento kernel, ma non capisco perchè quelli da sito invece che quelli da repo che fa in automantico
<krabador> jester- poi praticamente l'nvidia a fine ottobre li ha aggiornati proprio per il supporto alla versione di x montata sulla 12.10, ma sul repo sono antecedenti e non li fanno installare
<krabador> da errore
<krabador> il tutto dall'uscita della 12.10
<krabador> praticamente nel repo sono presenti dei 173 che supportano la versione precedente di x di quella sulla 12.10
<krabador> provando ad installarli, da errore
<jester-> krabador: se dici che funzano reinstallali avendo aggiornato il kernel
<krabador> é quello che sto provando a fare
<krabador> ma l'eseguibile nVidia da errore se lightdm é attivo
<krabador> e provando a chiuderlo ho "unknown instance"
<krabador> gdm non esiste
<krabador> sono bloccato
<jester-> service lightdm stop sto lo  spegne
<krabador> non me lo spegne
<krabador> mi da "unknown instance"
<jester-> "unknown instance vuol dire istanza sconosciuta, cioè non c'è niente che corrisponde a lightdm attivo
<krabador> ma l'eseguibile nVidia non vuole partire
<krabador> stoppo anche xorg
<krabador> e non vuole partire lo stesso
<krabador> l'eseguibile nVidia non parte se rileva qualcosa video attiva
<krabador> come posso riconfigurare xorg in modo da caricare nouveau?
<jester-> krabador: sudo rmmod nvidia   sudo modprobe nouveau
<krabador> mi dice "ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<mirnus> ciao a tutti, c'è 1 alternativa a microsoft silverlight x lo streaming di alcune live tv?
<krabador> purtroppo anche l'uninstall del run nvidia non parte per lo stesso motivo
<mirnus> moonlight non supporta piu
<jester-> krabador: ps -e | grep lightdm
<jester-> se esce killa il pid
<krabador> jester- non esce
<jester-> allora è sèento, sicuro di avere lightdm?
<jester-> spento
<krabador> jester- uso gmome 2d nella 12.10
<jester-> krabador: fai in recovery, al menu vai in roor
<krabador> le altre volte che ho dovuto fare la reinstallazione del driver per il cambio kernel, lightdm si stoppavs tranquillamente
<jester-> root
<krabador> sono in root da ctrl-alt-f1
<jester-> krabador: non è recovery
<krabador> ok
<jester-> recovery non carica lightdm e servizi vari
<krabador> ma ogni cosa che provo a fare mi da errore per i permessi in lettura
<krabador> ok, ci sono
<krabador> do il comando per il modulo nVidia?
<jester-> krabador: si
<krabador> perfetto é andato
<krabador> vado con nouveau?
<jester-> krabador: installa il driver nvidia
<krabador> ecco, non posso, perché mi da errore per i permessi in sola lettura
<jester-> allora hai qualcosa nel filesytem scassato, touch /force fsck e riavvia che fa lo scandisk
<jester->  touch /forcefsck pardon
<krabador> ok
<krabador> riavvio in recovery?
<jester-> anche normale
<krabador> ok, normale
<krabador> adesso aggiungo nouveau?
<Akhilleus> amici meglio notebook o desktop?
<jester-> krabador: prova a fermare lightdm e install nvidia
<jester-> desktop
<krabador> lightdm stessa solfa
<jester-> krabador: allora rivai in recovery che montiamo il fs in r,w
<krabador> ok
<Akhilleus> +veloce mac di ubuntu vero jester???
<Alessia> salve c'è nessuno???
<jester-> Akhilleus: dipende sempre dall'hw e poco dal sistema operativo
<krabador> jester- bene sono in root da recovery
<Alessia> ragazzi? :'(
<jester-> krabador: la pertizione / è?
<krabador> sda1
<Akhilleus> a parità
<jester-> !qualcuno | Alessia
<ubot-it> Alessia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Akhilleus: a parità siamo li
<Akhilleus> mac+veloce pure di lubuntu
<Akhilleus> su youtube mac avvia 5 secondi prima
<jester-> Akhilleus: ma mettere ulinux su un mac è da paranoia
<Akhilleus> no quello mai
<krabador> Akhilleus, buona mela
<Akhilleus> il problema è la qualita pessima dei laptop
<Akhilleus> plastica
<Akhilleus> display pessimo
<jester-> Akhilleus: qualità pessima di apple? sei ciucco?
<jester-> Akhilleus: ma lo hai avuto in mano un mac?
<Akhilleus> di notebook intendo
<Akhilleus> non di mac apple
<Akhilleus> mi sono confuso ops
<jester-> Akhilleus: è caro ma hw di eccellenza
<Alessia> '
<krabador> Akhilleus, é l'unica cosa che vale in un mac
<krabador> il materiale
<Alessia> Ho un asus eeepc con windows starter, vorrei mettere ubuntu perché mi dicono sia migliore, ma come faccio una volta scaricato il file iso?
<Akhilleus> difatti il mac è come una ferrari e linux paragonato ad una fiat uno turbo elaborata
<jester-> krabador: anche il sistema operativo non ha paragone con linux ma non è paciccabile se non sai cosa fare
<jester-> osx vai in lunx e ti viene la tristezza
<Akhilleus> purtroppo linux ha parecchi bug confronto a mac di apple
<Akhilleus> è sporco diciamo
<Akhilleus> ubuntu poi è il windows dei giorni nostri
<jester-> è come ios e il droido
<jester-> droido è imitazione povera di ios
<Akhilleus> no almeno android con cyanogen vola
<krabador> jester- si sono grattati abbastanza nello sviluppo dei DM, e vabeh, l'hardware é supportato come si può, ma personalmente sento la mancanza solo di software proprietario
<Akhilleus> nexus 4 qualità
<jester-> Alessia: devi fare la usb e installa la 12.04
<Akhilleus> per avere un notebook similare a mac devi prendere un lamborghini della asus
<jester-> Akhilleus: e spendi uguale, nessuno regala niente
<Akhilleus> esatto ma la plastica la togli di mezzo almeno
<jester-> krabador: alura ci sei?
<krabador> sisi
<jester-> krabador: la partizzione è sdxx?
<krabador> sda1
<Akhilleus> e poi ogni 6 mesi si deve aggiornare
<jester-> krabador: vediamo se ho memoria
<Akhilleus> e se nn lo fai il sistema va male
<Alessia> jaster quindi metto il file iso dentro una chiavetta usb qualsiasi ed il gioco è fatto?
<Akhilleus> a meno che non usi una lts che appesantisce tutto
<Akhilleus> insomma
<krabador> jester- speriamo :)
<Akhilleus> linux(ubuntu) a parte liberté vale poco
<krabador> Alessia, no
<Akhilleus> ma quella non è da tutti usarla
<krabador> devi fare la chiavetta avviabile
<jester-> mount romount -t ext4 -or,w /dev/sda1
<jester-> mount remount -t ext4 -or,w /dev/sda1
<krabador> Alessia, scaricati unetbootin, per win, e la chiavetta la fai da lí
<Alessia> ok, cerco sul web come si fa
<Alessia> ah ok grazie mille
<krabador> jester- entrambi?
<jester-> krabador: linux non è male e si presta a smanettamenti ma è troppo frammentato e troppi cambiamenti inutili in poco tempo o troppo pochi per altr distro
<jester-> krabador: no l'ultimo
<krabador> ok
<krabador> guarda, per me hanno perso qualche annetto, se seguiva esponenzialmente lo sviluppo dal 2006 in poi, valve avrebbe cacciato steam molto prima
<krabador> hanno dovuto aspettare che ormai android é stradiffuso
<Akhilleus> jester- solo chi usa distro costruite da se non ha problemi
<krabador> per cagarsi il kernel linux, esteso ovviamente a tutti gli sviluopatori
<Akhilleus> roba commerciale resta sempre piena di bug
<jester-> le maggiori case lo stanno abbandonando android
<Akhilleus> jester e per cosa lo abbandonerebbeero????
<Akhilleus> x ios????
<Akhilleus> ahahaha
<Akhilleus> ma che dici
<krabador> teoricamente tizen
<krabador> ma bisogna vedere
<jester-> troppo bugabile e troppi problemi per pacioccamenti vari non chè tagliare fuori google che lo da ma ci mette il suo market
<Akhilleus> android é come la fiat,la peugeout
<Akhilleus> ios rimane sempre ferrari
<krabador> jester- ho "mount: il device speciale remount non esiste"
<jester-> Akhilleus: orami è afferamto che il sistema è tach introdotto da apple e tutti oggi sono in grado di implementarne uno
<Akhilleus> calcola che un dual core è + veloce di un quad core android
<krabador> Akhilleus, quello perché stanno ancora ottimizzando il codice
<jester-> krabador: la memoria   mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda1
<krabador> le case, Samsung in primis per marketing si sono buttate sui quad core armi
<krabador> arm
<Akhilleus> quello xkè...quell'altro xkè....
<Akhilleus> sono ndietro di 10 anni almeno punto!!!
<krabador> l'ecosistema che si sta sviluppando a livello software, sta per tagliare fuori tutti gli attuali quadcore
<jester-> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<jester-> krabador: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<Akhilleus> quale sarebbe l'ecosistema????
<krabador> akhilleus, passa un file in bluetoot con un fono e poi ne riparliamo
<Akhilleus> krabador tu come mai non usi liberté linux?????
<Akhilleus> spiega....
<Akhilleus> arch linux almenooooo
<Akhilleus> ubuntu è da principianti
<krabador> jester- ho potuto dare l'uninstall del run nVidia, ora mi ha caricato i VESA
<krabador> me li uso per un po'
<jester-> krabador: reinstalla nvidia
<jester-> krabador: p rimetti il nouveau
<krabador> che magari l'ultimo kernel canonical ha problemi con il run nvidia
<jester-> krabador: i repo partenrs li hai abilitati?
<jester-> mi pare strano che on installi il 173
<krabador> jester- sono presenti
<krabador> ma fanno menzione alla precedente versione di x e danno errore "non sarà installato"
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<krabador> ok
<jester-> poi controlla in /etc/modprobe.d che non sia in blacklist
<krabador> eccomi da desktop
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jester-> poi controlla in /etc/modprobe.d che non sia in blacklist
<krabador> ok
<krabador> prima ero su android, e non era proprio comodissimo scrivere
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-11
<mark_> buona sera come faccio ad installare ubunto server su un pc hp promelit 310 g4?
<krabador> niente, gli nVidia non vogliono andare
<jester-> mark_: scarichi la iso fai il cd e installi
<jester-> !quantal | mark_
<ubot-it> mark_: Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<krabador> scusami jester- qual era il comando per montare in lettura scrittura
<jester-> krabador: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<mark_> gia fatto ma non riwsco ad entrare nel boot
<bpietro> jester-: proprio così ho installato l'altro ieri 12.04 server su e-server xSeries 345 di big blue ;)
<jester-> mark_: non è che hai copiato la iso invece di scriverla?
<mark_> no sul dvd e presente
<jester-> mark_: se hai scritto la iso su dvd e fai il boot da cd parte
<mark_> ma appena accendo il server non ho nessun comando x accedere al boot
<bpietro> mark_: nessun tasto da premere per entrare nelle impostazioni BIOS?
<mark_> premetto che attualmente c'e win 2003 server
<mark_> nella bios o f8 o f9 ma non riesco a trovare il comanfo di boot
<bpietro> impostazioni BIOS, odrinel del boot 1) CD ROM, 2) HD, ... se c'è 1) HD, ... BISO guadra prima su HD, la trova OS e lo carica
<bpietro> *ordine del boot
<jester-> mark_: di solito è canc per entrare nel bios
<bpietro> Canc, F2, ...
<jester-> mark_: lo sai che server linux non ha la grafica?
<mark_> si mqa non mi serve
<bpietro> grafica? per che cosa? CLI rulez :P
<krabador_> jester, praticamente ho disinstallato gli nvidia, visto che reinstallati 2 secondi fa non vogliono andare
<mark_> canc o f2 appena carica la ram?
<krabador_> adesso ho una sorta di driver generici, e synaptic mi da i nouveau come installati
<bpietro> mark_: penso di sì
<krabador_> forse il server xorg, che ho reinstallato ed auto riconfigurato prima di chiederti aiuto, non carica qualcosa correttamente
<krabador_> visto che praticamente non riesco a visualizzare pagine internet
<krabador_> e firefox crasha
<mark_> ok provero grazie
<krabador_> e chrome si blocca
<bpietro> mark_: oppure c'è altra soluzione (spesso quella ultima) - guardare il manuale di quella scatola ;)
<krabador_> chromium idem
<krabador_> jester-, non  abbandonarmi
<krabador_> e invece l'ha fatto
<bpietro> krabador_: sono ore piccole già
<krabador_> vero vero
<krabador_> ma almeno un saluto...
<krabador_> bpietro, tu hai un'nvidia in una distro linux, vero?
<bpietro> o gli è caduta la connessione
<bpietro> boh? devo guardare
<krabador_> bpietro, stai usando un pc con una scheda grafica che non sai?
<krabador_> :)
<bpietro> ma temo che attualmente no, su unamacchina con nvidia è proprio morta quella e adesso la uso come headless server
<krabador_> bravo
<bpietro> sì, a me basta che funziona e che grafica ti serve per aprire 10 terminal finestre?
<krabador_> ma infatti
<bpietro> quando giocavo con FlightGear guardavo alle prestazioni grafiche, ma ormai non ho tempo
<krabador_> bpietro, non ha proprio la possibilità di essere attaccato ad un monitor?
<krabador_> bpietro, assolutamente, solo i giochi stanno li a farti sbavare per il frame in piu' o in meno
<bpietro> sì,per casi d'emmergenza ha chip grafico si moBO, ma una roba da niente
<krabador_> chi fa cad non cambia continuamente scheda
<bpietro> *su MoBo
<krabador_> ah, un'integrata
<krabador_> anche chi fa certi tipi di rendering, si tiene una scheda abbastanza tempo
<krabador_> anche se devo ammettere che sarei curioso di vedere un sistema quad sli
<bpietro> voglio farmi un box solo per FlightGear, ma ormai non si trovano più MoBo senza grafica integerata
<krabador_> bpietro, come no
<krabador_> bpietro, quante ne vuoi
<bpietro> vorrei vederlo anche io :)
<bpietro> allora ho fatto male le ricerche
<krabador_> bpietro, per intel con i3/i5/i7 ce ne sono quante ne vuoi
<krabador_> e per amd se prendi gli FX
<krabador_> ce ne sono abbastanza
<krabador_> per che piattaforma ti serve?
<bpietro> non ho deciso ancora, anni lavoravo con AMD, ora no
<krabador_> eh, adesso prestazionalmente è abbastanza indietro
<krabador_> anche se gli ottacore che hanno cacciato, costano veramente poco
<krabador_> e per il multithread hanno delle prestazioni rispettabilissime
<krabador_> è che la intel e la amd hanno ormai cpu con gpu integrata, quindi ci sono un bel po' di schede madri che hanno le prese vga/hdmi/dvi
<bpietro> mi piacerebbe mettere ualche buana grafica su uno di quei bestioni che ho adesso IBM xseries 345 con 2xXeon
<bpietro> sorry per typos
<krabador_> comunque qualsiasi cosa tu decida
<krabador_> buttati su gigabyte
<krabador_> che le asus non sono piu' come una volta
<krabador_> negli ultimi anni fanno parecchi resi
<krabador_> una volta non ne vedevi una
<krabador_> che tornava indietro neanche a pagarla
<bpietro> si si, ma penso che sarà questione di aprile-maggio, non adesso, le feste non erano agratis ;)
<krabador_> un dipendente di brevi, un distributore hardware, 6 mesi fa mi ha tranquillamente detto "asus s'è scordata come si fanno le schede madri"
<bpietro> 8 anni fa mi sono fatto macchina con Asus, ora non mi ricordo la sigla, quella famosa dual, avevo lì due Celleron e andava in pensione nel 2011
<bpietro> anzi, l'ho regalata ad un amico e lavora ancora
<krabador_> bpietro, era quello lo spirito con cui le facevano una volta
<krabador_> condensatori con 15000-20000 ore di vita
<krabador_> alla massima temperatura di utilizzo
<krabador_> che praticamente non ci arrivano mai
<krabador_> quindi una buona decina d'anni
<krabador_> anche con 20 ore al giorno di utilizzo
<krabador_> gli anni come il 2003-2005
<bpietro> krabador: 20 ore? io le mie scatole tengo accese 24/24. grazie per la chiacchierata, ma vado dormire, stamattina si lavora, ci sentiamo alla prox
<krabador_> sono stati anni in cui il mercato pc era veramente al massimo
<krabador_> ciao
<bpietro> notte
<krabador_> buonanotte :)
<bpietro> :)
<Golan_> Salve :)
<Golan_> Ok... mi sa che sono l'unico sveglio ^^... Riproverò di giorno... Buon proseguimento di nottata :)
<glpiana> ola
<LordFire> ciao
<enzotib> giorno
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi! per montare ad ogni reboot uno share smb, se lo metto in fstab, e lo mondo per es. in /media/samba , poi in gnome lo vedo nela lista come per esempio quando attacco una chiavetta usb? (si vede la nuova icona in pratica) oppure per montare in /media si usa un altra cosa e non fstab?
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, suppongo di sì, cioè che si usi fstab e che si veda come una usb montata
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, anche se adesso ubuntu e xubuntu montato in /media/$USER/ quando inserisci una usb (kubuntu no)
<enzotib> quindi le cose potrebbero essere cambiate
<enzotib> l'unica è provare
<enzotib> s/montato/montano/
<MoL0ToV> sarebbe fico se come succede per le usb e i cdrom automaticamente venissero resi disponibili gli share samba... invece ogni votla bisogna farlo a mano...
<enzotib> caffè
<max10891> ciao ragazzi
<max10891> avrei un problema con la rete e un dannatissimo proxy ntlm....qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<remix_tj> oh che pazienza avevo la riposta al suo problema
<remix_tj> niente
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu mi sta facendo arrapare! è troppo figo! :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<xiaoy> ciao jester- o/
<jester-> cià xiaoy
<bpietro> MoL0ToV: automount monta in /media/ se non trova nel fstab la riga per device (identificato con /dev/qualcosa o meglio con UUID). Altrimenti lo monta sul mountpoint definito in fstab
<bpietro> allora per share montato a reboot, metti riga nel fstab e montalo dove vuoi (suggerisco lasciare /media solo per dispositivi automontati, ma fai come vuoi)
<MoL0ToV> quindi uno share smb non c'è modo per il momento di fare un broadcast sula lan e automontarlo in /media?
<MoL0ToV> io vorrei che apparisse nelle varie periferiche
<MoL0ToV> cioè su risorse->
<MoL0ToV> nel menu in alto di gnome per capirsi
<bpietro> a montarlo, lo puoi mettere dove vuoi, ma do samba non m'intendo tanto per dare una mano
<bpietro> *di samba
<bpietro> si si, gnome classico
<bpietro> (anche a me Unity non piace tanto ;)
<scudiero> ciao a tutti
<scudiero> sto provando ad installa re la 12.10 64bit in dual boot con win7
<scudiero> su un ultrabook con ssd ibrido
<scudiero> da live cd funziona tutto alla perfezione
<scudiero> quando procedo con l'installazione, si interrompe alla schermata che dovrebbe mostrare le partizioni del sistema
<scudiero> con un errore "sorry, ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error"
<scudiero> ubiquity crashed with typeerror in partman_dialog()
<scudiero> qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<K99Brain> scudiero, controlla il live cd, sembra danneggiato
<K99Brain> scudiero, al limite riscarica la iso, controllagli md5 e poi prepara una chiavetta usb live
<K99Brain> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<K99Brain> cosi non sprechi altri cd
<K99Brain> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Helper> C'è qualcuno che può rispondermi in italiano?
<Helper> ??????????????
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Helper> dovrei scaricare ubuntu su chiavetta o dvd....quanto spazio è necessario?
<jester-> Helper: nel senso di download della iso o fare cd/usb di installazione
<Helper> nel mio portatile ho windows vista, ma adesso c'è un problema mi dice di ripristino all'avvio....
<jester-> quindi?
<Helper> quindi volevo provare a scaricare il sistema operativo ubuntu da altro pc per poi fare partire mio portatile con questo
<TaLaDo> Helper, e chi te lo impedisce?
<Helper> nessuno, ma non so se il download possa essere tutto contenuto su un cd, per esempio..
<TaLaDo> Helper, no dvd
<TaLaDo> (se scarichi 12.10))
<jester-> Helper: scarichi la iso poi fai un cd o una usb fai il boot da cd o usb e avrai un os su cd da provare e da usare come coltellino svizzero o per fare installazione del sistema
<Helper> ok grz
<jester-> !installazione | Helper
<ubot-it> Helper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb | Helper
<ubot-it> Helper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Helper> allora mi munisco di un dvd, faccio download e poi vado ad inserire questo dvd nel mio portatile e così via...
<jester-> Helper: leggi le guide che ti ha lincato il bot
<Helper> va bene, sei stato molto gentile, grazie....eventualmente ci risentiamo (spero almeno di salvare tutti i dati che ho nel portatile, altrimenti è una catastrofe!!!!)
<TaLaDo> Helper, ma se hai vista non è meglio che cerchi di ripristinarlo?
<Helper> manualmente non saprei proprio fare...
<Helper> in automatyico invece mi dà errore all'avvio!
<TaLaDo> siamo OT
<Helper> la cosa che più mi preoccupa è che nella schermata d'avvio mi compaiono delle righe verticali e poi mi compare il messaggio d'errore
<sonne> ma quindi juju e' un cm?
<Akhilleus> ciao vorrei aggironare chromium ma il sistema non lo fa da se: come faccio?
<Akhilleus> dovre aggiungere qualche repository forse?
<jester-> Akhilleus: il sistema lo nel momento in cui viene aggiornato il pacchetto sul repo
<jester-> lo fa*
<Akhilleus> quuindi ho già tutto nei repo
<Akhilleus>  22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10 (161065)
<Akhilleus> è l'ultima?
<jester-> quindi o aspetti che lo aggiornino o vai sul sito a prendere il deb se c'è
<Akhilleus> il deb esiste solo di chrome
<Akhilleus> non lo trovo sul sito di chromoium
<Akhilleus> magari è l'utlima la mia versione...non saprei
<jester-> Akhilleus: che sempre lo quello è
<sonne> Akhilleus, chromium non ha versioni vere e proprie, ha gli snapshot
<Akhilleus> no chrome stable
<Akhilleus> tu he versione hai  22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10 (161065)????
<jester-> Akhilleus: chromium-browser è lo pseudonimo linux di chrome
<Akhilleus> ho messo una estsenione chromium updater e dice che l'ultima è un altra: assurdo!
<jester-> Akhilleus: leggi quello che ti si scrive o fai le domande e ti rispondi da solo
<TaLaDo> lol
<Akhilleus> Chromium    Updater
<Akhilleus> Last Downloaded Build: 176301
<Akhilleus> Latest Continuous Build: 176221
<Akhilleus>  
<Akhilleus> Latest Snapshot Build: 176301
<Akhilleus>  
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> sigh
<Akhilleus> 22.0.1229.94 la mia
<jester-> spe che prendo nota per numeri lotto
<bpietro> jester-: pensavo (o letto da qualche parte) che chrome è chromium brandizzato da Google (aggiunta do pubblicità e magari qualche spia)
<Akhilleus> dimmi tu come fare allore
<bpietro> *di pubblicità
<jester-> bpietro: sono la stessa identica cosa come firefox in debian iceweasel o simile
<Akhilleus> nessuno gemtilmente mi può dire se aggiornare o meno ovvero se la mia è l'ultima release?
<jester-> Akhilleus: se scleri a non avere il numero di versione ultimo scaricati il deb di chrome
<Akhilleus> ma nooooo volevo solo sapere
<Akhilleus> aspetto io
<Akhilleus> solo sapere se é= da voi
<Akhilleus> se é= attendo
<jester-> Akhilleus: se leggessi quello che ti scrive avresti capito da meszz'ora
<Akhilleus> non sono nato maestro
<Akhilleus> se me lo spieghi magari...
<TaLaDo> ancora?
<Akhilleus> xkè tanta presunzione con ki ne sa meno?
<jester-> jester-> Akhilleus: il sistema lo fa nel momento in cui viene aggiornato il pacchetto sul repo
<Akhilleus> ok grazie...
<alexpixel22> Il mio pc ha due schede video una intel e una nvidia gt540m come faccio a disattivare la intel e far in modo che mi veda solo gt540m??
<bpietro> jester-: http://www.civile.it/internet/visual.php?num=76788
<jester-> bpietro: il sorgente è lo stesso
<bpietro> alexpixel22: due schede o quel intel è video chip su scheda madre
<bpietro> jester-: boh, no lo sapevo
<jester-> solo compilato con qualche modifica circa le policy
<alexpixel22> bpietro si penso di si
<bpietro> :) mi piace  ( domanda: rosso oppure blu? risposta: sì )
<jester-> come firefox diventato iceweasel in debian
<jester-> questioni di licenze
<bpietro> alexpixel22: due schede oppure una scheda e un videochip su scheda madre?
<bpietro> chip sulla scheda madre si dissattiva da solo, quando metti anche scheda video (cioè il sistema usa quella scheda aggiunta)
<jester-> alexpixel22: ti serve blubee http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/01/bumblebee-3-0-tumblewed-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-for-linux-has-been-released-how-to-install-bumblebee-3-0-on-ubuntu.html
<alexpixel22> jester- il problema è che se vado in impostazione di sistema - dettagli
<alexpixel22> grafica mi dice driver sconosciuto
<jester-> alexpixel22: letto http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/01/bumblebee-3-0-tumblewed-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-for-linux-has-been-released-how-to-install-bumblebee-3-0-on-ubuntu.html ?
<scudiero> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe darmi supporto per l'installazione di ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7?
<scudiero> grazie
<jester-> scudiero: a che punto sei
<scudiero> ciao jester
<scudiero> faccio partire la usb avviabile
<scudiero> e da live funziona tutto
<scudiero> quando faccio l'installazione
<scudiero> si interrompe
<cristian_c> scudiero, hai UEFI?
<jester-> scudiero: come sei messo con l'hd
<scudiero> è ibrido
<cristian_c> gpt?
<scudiero> il pc è un ultrabook vaio
<scudiero> 32gb ssd
<scudiero> 100 sata
<jester-> scudiero: cioè hai solo winz adesso e su quale hd
<scudiero> si interrompe l'installazione proprio alla schermata in cui dovrei vedere le partizioni del sistema
<cristian_c> immagino che non ci sia il secure boot (pare che sia stato introdotto soltanto con windows 8
<cristian_c> appunto
<scudiero> si ho esclusivamente winz
<jester-> scudiero: winz7?
<scudiero> si si scusa
<scudiero> win7
<cristian_c> che partizioni vedi nell'installer?
<jester-> scudiero: c'è spazio lib ero in winz?
<scudiero> si certo
<scudiero> ho la metà dello spazio almeno
<scudiero> nell'installer non mi fa vedere alcuna partizione
<scudiero> e dice: ubiquity crashed partman_dialog()
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> scudiero: prima cosa va fatta la deframmentazione di winz, poi in installazione scegli installa accanto
<jester-> a quel punto ti fa scelgiere la dimensione dell partizione linux e si arrangia lui a ridurre la winz
<scudiero> si quello lo so, il problema è che non mi fa vedere le partizioni presente
<scudiero> e mi da quell'errore
<jester-> scudiero: defremmentato winz?
<scudiero> avvio win e deframmento
<scudiero> grazie per il momento a tra poco
<cristian_c> (ci vorranno delle ore :D )
<scudiero> il pc è questo
<scudiero> http://www.sony.it/product/vaio-serie-t/tab/overview
<scudiero> sul disco cono presenti: c:, recovery, system reserved
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uefi'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> scudiero, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<alexpixel22> jester- sto sequendo la pagina che mi hai dato
<alexpixel22> sai mica se dopo il comando "glxspheres" che output devo avere?
<jester-> alexpixel22: se non torna la prompt significa che ha attivato il servizio, non chiudere il terminale o si disattiva
<scudiero> http://uptiki.altervista.org/viewer.php?file=6y9a7efswlyy4vtq0an.jpg
<scudiero> questo è lo stato del disco
<scudiero> non mi pare di vedere uefi
<alexpixel22> jester-,  glxspheres
<alexpixel22> Polygons in scene: 62464
<alexpixel22> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<alexpixel22> ERROR (593): Could not obtain RGB visual with requested properties
<alexpixel22> mi dice questo
<cristian_c> scudiero, sì, sembra che EFI non ci sia
<cristian_c> scudiero, ho un'idea: avvia una live
<jester-> alexpixel22: non  ho mai avuto occasione di farli direttamente, accertati di avere seguito per bene tutti i passi della guida
<scudiero> qualche idea?
<cristian_c> scudiero, ma hai letto?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> chi mia aiuta ad installare un certificato CA?
<scudiero> si si sta avviando
<scudiero> fatto
<nicola> firefox mi dice sempre "Impossibile caricare modulo"
<scudiero> <cristian_c> live avviata
<cristian_c> scudiero, una volta sul desktop, digita in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | scudiero
<ubot-it> scudiero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nicola, spiega tutto dal principio :)
<nicola> hai ragione
<nicola> ho installato un lettore di smart card per la firma digitale (bit4id minilector 38UC)
<nicola> che ubuntu 12.04 riconosce tranquillamente e con il software dike permette di firmare digitalmente documenti
<nicola> ora ho bisogno di utilizzare la smart card per l'accesso al sito del processo civile telematico
<cristian_c> nicola, quale software esattamente?
<nicola> quindi ho bisogno di configurare il browser con il certificato di infocert
<cristian_c> nicola, descrivi la procedura che segui
<cristian_c> lol
<scudiero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519612/
<scudiero> quello è l'output del comando
<cristian_c> jester-, che ne dici?
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1            2048    33611775    16804864   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE
<jester-> cristian_c: che ka winz è quella piu grossa e se la monta da live vede che c'è dentro
<cristian_c> ha tre partizioni, ma uefi non c'è
<scudiero> esatto, mentre l'installer non la vede
<jester-> cristian_c: facci una schermata dell'installer col partizionamento aperto
<jester-> cristian_c/ scudiero  facci una schermata dell'installer col partizionamento aperto
<cristian_c> scudiero, puoi anche usare il partizionamento manuale
<jester-> dalla regia OverMe mi dice che andrebbe cancellato dmraid
<scudiero> http://uptiki.altervista.org/viewer.php?file=01v6pdyj1y81sykoq57.png
<jester-> scudiero: vai in console della live e  sudo apt-get purge dmraid   poi avvii installazione
<jester-> scudiero: devi chiudere l'installazione, levare il dmraid e poi rilanciarla
<jester-> scudiero: hai capito?
<scudiero> si si sto provando
<scudiero> ma quanto è importante dmraid?
<jester-> scudiero: boh ma deve essere un qualcosa che confligge con roba vaio
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, qualcuno mi sa consigliare un buon programma per acquisire da una videocamera digitale e elaborare il video? (fade in fade out, effetti speciali eccc..) e poi fare un mpeg4?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, fai le cose separatamente
<scudiero> non è che poi mi causa effetti collaterali sulla partizione win7?
<MoL0ToV> è l'editor più he altro
<jester-> scudiero: no
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, per acquisire, Kino
<MoL0ToV> cinelerra sembra il più completo
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, cinelerra è un casino
<MoL0ToV> sembra simile al premiere
<MoL0ToV> o finalcut
<MoL0ToV> kino è kde e mi rompe le balle usare prigrammi kde (è una mia fissa eheh)
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, kino è il programma più adatto per l'acquisizione, non credo riscontrari problemi
<cristian_c> *riscontrerai
<scudiero_> ora vede le partizioni, e mi chiede in che modalità voglio installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> scudiero, segui jester-
<scudiero_> ero caduto e non vedo piu i messaggi precedenti
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, per l'editing del filmato poi hai la scelta più ampia
<jester-> scudiero_: quindi non avendo una partizione pronta scegli installa accanto
<scudiero_> c'è: installa ubuntu a fianco di win7 oppure "altro" per ridimensionare manulamente
<jester-> a fianco di winz7
<scudiero_> ok
<MoL0ToV> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<MoL0ToV> come sistemo?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, che è 'sta robba? (cit.)
<MoL0ToV> :)
<jester-> è il server ciucco
<MoL0ToV> ho risolto dando: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<jester-> scudiero_: procede?
<scudiero_> si è appena finito di installare
<scudiero_> ora riavvio
<jester-> ellapeppa che velocità
<scudiero_> error: no such device: 63b2...
<scudiero_> grub recue>
<cristian_c> jester-, è un ultrabook non per niente XD
<scudiero_> non parte grub
<jester-> scudiero_: mi pare abbia fatto troppo in fretta
<scudiero_> ha finito dicendo: riavvia il sistema
<scudiero_> al riavvio non trova grub
<jester-> scudiero_: rifai installazione previa rimozione del dmraid e in manuale metti su partizione linux se l'ha fatta
<jester-> o hai riavviato prima che finisse o è andato in confusione
<scudiero_> faccio l'installazione da capo
<jester-> scudiero_: su partizione linux, modifica, usare come ext4, formattare, montare come / e non toccare le impostazioni per grub
<jester-> minimo impiega 20 minuti
<jester-> vado a pranz
<scudiero_> ora non parte nemmeno da live
<scudiero_> da subito schermata nera e grub rescue>
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> scudiero, che dice?
<scudiero_> ora è partita la live
<scudiero_> provo a rinstallare da capo
<cristian_c> segui esattamente le indicazioni di jester-
<cristian_c> cioè quello che ha scrittp poco fa
<cristian_c> *scritto
<cristian_c> rimuovi prima dmraid
<scudiero_> ok
<scudiero_> rimosso
<cristian_c> ora vai al partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> 13:22:40 <jester-> scudiero_: su partizione linux, modifica, usare come ext4, formattare, montare come / e non toccare le impostazioni per grub
<scudiero_> è lentissimo ora non mi fa ancora fare operazioni
<scudiero_> c'è la rotella che gira e non posso selezionare nulla
<TaLaDo> <jester-> minimo impiega 20 minuti
<scudiero_> no ma sono ancora nella schermata delle partizioni
<scudiero_> e non me ne fa selezionare nessuna
<aldocjquatela> good morning
<cristian_c> scudiero, fino a che punto sei arrivato?
<scudiero_> sto riavviando che si era bloccato sulla schermata con le partizioni
<cristian_c> ok, ripeti l'operazione
<cristian_c> di rimozione di dmrai
<cristian_c> *dmraid
<scudiero_> rimosso
<scudiero_> faccio partire l'installer
<cristian_c> vai al partizionamento manuale
<scudiero_> seleziono la partizione in ext4
<cristian_c> scegli di formattarla
<scudiero_> usare come: file system ext4
<cristian_c> montala come /
<scudiero_> ok
<cristian_c> ovviamente la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> una volta montata, vai avanti
<cristian_c> cioè una volta scelto il punto di mount :D
<scudiero_> ok
<scudiero_> ho messo tutte le informazioni necessarie
<scudiero_> ora sta continuando con l'installazione
<cristian_c> a una velocità regolare suppongo
<scudiero_> si in effetti ora ci sta mettendo un po in più
<cristian_c> ottimo
<scudiero_> installazione terminata
<scudiero_> riavvio
<TaLaDo> troppo veloce
<scudiero_> stesso problema ragazzi
<TaLaDo> eh
<scudiero_> error: no such device
<scudiero_> gub rescue>
<scudiero_> nulla
<scudiero_> adesso aveva fatto tutto a dovere
<scudiero_> ma non trova il grub
<cristian_c> !grub | scudiero_
<ubot-it> scudiero_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> probabilmente lo devi ripristinare
<cristian_c> la seconda guida wiki
<cristian_c> scudiero_, hai visto?
<scudiero_> sto seguendo la guida
<scudiero_> sono al punto mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> scudiero_, hai la partizione di boot a parte?
<scudiero_> no in fatti la salto
<scudiero_> ok
<scudiero_> e passo a grub-install /dev/sda
<scudiero_> ma sda
<scudiero_> è la mia partizione di linux?
<scudiero_> quindi sdb5 per me?
<glpiana> scudiero_, no, sda è il disco
<scudiero_> ok
<glpiana> scudiero_, frena
<glpiana> scudiero_, hai due dischi?
<scudiero_> no
<glpiana> coma fa ad essere sdb5 allora?
<scudiero_> aspetta scusa ho un ssd
<scudiero_> ed un sata
<glpiana> scudiero_, metti su pastebin l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | scudiero_
<ubot-it> scudiero_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scudiero_> ora non da nulal
<scudiero_> fdisk -l
<scudiero_> non mi torna nulla
<glpiana> scudiero_, sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> scudiero_, se non da nulla, anche se non ne vedo il motivo, apri un altro terminale
<scudiero_> ok
<scudiero_> ora te lo incollo
<scudiero_> dammi un minuito
<scudiero2> ecco l-output
<scudiero2> http://uptiki.altervista.org/viewer.php?file=jquz4szbbv64k3jw35jk.png
<glpiana> <glpiana> scudiero_, hai due dischi?
<glpiana> <scudiero_> no
<glpiana> in effetti ne vedo 3
<glpiana> scudiero2,
<scudiero2> si
<scudiero2> non va bene la guida che mi hanno consigliato prima_
<scudiero2> ?
<glpiana> il tuo pc fa boot da sda se nromalmente si avvia windows, per cui devi usare grub-install /dev/sda dopo vaer fatto chroot
<glpiana> *aver
<scudiero2> aspetta
<scudiero2> una cosa alla volta
<scudiero2> da che comincio?
<glpiana> scudiero2, io una cosa ti ho detto, mica più di una. se stai seguendo la guida arriverai al chroot. prosegui con la guida e per grub install usa sda
<scudiero2> ok
<scudiero_> scusa glpiana
<scudiero_> quando nella guida
<scudiero_> dice
<scudiero_> mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<scudiero_> al posto di sda2 devo mettere la mia partizione di linux
<scudiero_> cioè sdb5 ?
<glpiana> scudiero_, la guida dice: "Se Ubuntu è installato con una partizione di /boot separata (in questo esempio /dev/sda2), sarà necessario montare anch'essa digitando da riga di comando: "
<glpiana> scudiero_, è il tuo caso?
<scudiero_> eh si giusto?
<glpiana> scudiero_, hai creato una partizione di boot a parte? non mi pare
<scudiero_> ah no scusa
<scudiero_> ok
<scudiero_> mi ero confuso
<scudiero_> allora continuo con la guida
<scudiero_> installando grub
<scudiero_> dopo aver installato grub
<scudiero_> nel log avevo visto le partizioni
<scudiero_> compresa quella di win7
<scudiero_> ora riavviando
<scudiero_> nulla
<glpiana> scudiero_, segui la guida fino in fondo
<scudiero_> error:no such device
<scudiero_> grub rescue>
<scudiero_> si avevo smontato le partizioni
<glpiana> scudiero_, all'avvio del pc entra nel bios e cambia disco di avvio e vediamo se così parte
<glpiana> scudiero_, dopo il comando grub-install /dev/sda  cosa hai digitato?
<Problem1> ciao, ho 2 problemi, uno con la webcam ed un'altro con il bluetooh
<Problem1> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<scudiero_> update-grub2
<scudiero_> ed in fatti
<scudiero_> mi aveva trovato i vari os
<glpiana> scudiero_, e grub install lo hai dato su che dev?
<dinox> Salve.
<dinox> Qualcuno ha installato Serviio ultima versione su Ubuntu 12.04?
<glpiana> dinox, trattasi di?
<dinox> server dlna
<dinox> sto avendo problemi nella transcodifica
<glpiana> dinox, non conosco il pacchetto? è nei repository?
<dinox> no
<glpiana> dinox, allora sei sul canale sbagliato
<glpiana> !chat | dinox
<ubot-it> dinox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dinox> ok...scusatemi
<scudiero_> su sda
<scudiero_> ho dato sudo install su sda
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Problem1
<ubot-it> Problem1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> scudiero_, puoi postare sudo fdisk -l da live?
<scudiero_> http://uptiki.altervista.org/viewer.php?file=jquz4szbbv64k3jw35jk.png
<scudiero_> eccolo
<Problem1> ho un asus F5V e con 12.04, ma la web non funge
<cristian_c> scudiero_, potevi anche usare pastebin per l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> !pastebin | scudiero_
<ubot-it> scudiero_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scudiero_> eh perchè la chat non è sullo stesso pc
<cristian_c> glpiana, ho capito qual'è il problema
<scudiero_> provo a riseguire la guida
<scudiero_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> scudiero_, ho capito, ma tra un servizio di hosting immagini e pastebin, meglio pastebin :D
<cristian_c> scudiero_, aspetta
<cristian_c> scudiero_, tu linux lo hai installato su sdb
<cristian_c> un altro disco
<scudiero_> si sdb5
<cristian_c> mentre prima avevi affermato di non avere altri dischi
<cristian_c> a parte sda
<cristian_c> non so se la cosa è regolare
<Problem1> ho trovato e scaricato anche i driver, ma non so come procedere all'installazione...
<scudiero_> ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, lui ha installato grub su sda, ma ubuntu l'ha installato su sdb
<scudiero_> come posso procedere?
<cristian_c> glpiana, può essere questa la causa
<cristian_c> ?
<Problem1> stk11xx-2.1.0, ma non trovo l'eseguibile nel pacchetto..
<cristian_c> Problem1, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Problem1
<ubot-it> Problem1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> scudiero_, può essere che il problema sia quello
<cristian_c> scudiero_, comunque sarebbe utile anche un altro parere
<scudiero_> lsubs
<scudiero_> o lsu
<cristian_c> ?
<Problem1> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519940/plain/
<scudiero_> ok fatto ora lo incollo
<cristian_c> scudiero_, che cosa?
<scudiero2> ecco l-output
<cristian_c> Problem1, hai una webcam particolare
<cristian_c> scudiero2, ma di cosa?
<scudiero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519943/
<scudiero2> di lsusb
<Problem1> cristian_c me ne sono accorto :-(
<cristian_c> Problem1, c'è una pagina wiki apposita per le syntek
<cristian_c> scudieroma io non te l'ho mai chiesto
<cristian_c> *scudiero2
<scudiero2> ahok non era per me
<scudiero2> scusate
<{-Dark-}> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Problem1, accidenti il wiki è down
<scudiero2> come posso procedere per ripristinare il grub quindi?
<Problem1> cristian_c ho trovato qualcosa, ma in francese http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek, e non riesco a seguirla
<cristian_c> Problem1, devi aspettare almeno un pochino
<scudiero2> ho sbagliato qualcosa nel seguire la guida?
<cristian_c> scudiero2, ho scritto prima che il problema potrebbe essere quello, ma prima poteva essere utile avere un parere in più
<cristian_c> Problem1, sarebbe meglio seguire prima il wiki italiano
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1519951/
<Akhilleus> oddiooooooooo
<Problem1> cristian_c concordo, io sono qui, quando hai modo basta che mi scrivi ;-)
<Akhilleus> cosa sarebbe????
<cristian_c> Problem1, controlla se il wiki è di nuovo attivo
<Akhilleus> come???
<glpiana> Akhilleus, scrivi nel terminale: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<Akhilleus> fatto
<glpiana> Akhilleus, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Akhilleus> fatto
<glpiana> Akhilleus, ha dato errori?
<Problem1> cristian_1, ci sono dentro, dove devocercare, hw?
<Akhilleus> copio
<cristian_c> aspetta, vedo io, Problem1
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1519962/
<cristian_c> ok, ora va
<Akhilleus> nn va
<glpiana> Akhilleus, ridai il comando: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> Akhilleus, ridai il comando: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<scudiero_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> il wiki si è impallato
<Akhilleus> fatto
<glpiana> Akhilleus, poi dai il comando: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cristian_c> lentissimo
<glpiana> Akhilleus, che darà un errore
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1519967/
<cristian_c> Problem1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Syntek
<glpiana> Akhilleus, perfetto. ora di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Akhilleus, se ancora darà errore cambieremo server
<Akhilleus> ok grz
<cristian_c> Problem1, la versione dei driver è la stessa di quella sul wiki
<Problem1> cristian_c per cui che dovrei fare?
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1519970/
<cristian_c> Problem1, seguire la guida del iwki che ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> *wiki
<Akhilleus> nn va
<Problem1> cristian_c ok, seguo e poi ti faccio sapere. thanks a lot!
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> Akhilleus, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<Akhilleus> lubuntu gnome credo
<cristian_c> glpiana, hai qualche parere per il problema del grub?
<cristian_c> glpiana, (in merito a quanto ho scritto prima)
<glpiana> cristian_c, gli avevo chiesto di cambiare disco di avvio da bios ma non ho avuto risposta al riguardo
<glpiana> Akhilleus, cerca tra i programmi di sistema il gestore degli aggironamenti
<cristian_c> glpiana, io ho visto una cosa strana invece dall'output di fdisk
<glpiana> Akhilleus, poi nel gestore cerca le impostazioni dei repository
<Akhilleus> si
<scudiero_> scusate come cambio il disco dal bios?
<glpiana> cristian_c, cosa?
<cristian_c> glpiana, ubuntu è installato su sdb mentre lui ha detto di aver installato il grub su sda
<Akhilleus> non lo fa proprio aprire
<Akhilleus> da questo errore
<cristian_c> glpiana, può essere questo il problema?
<glpiana> Akhilleus, allora da terminale prova a dare: gksu software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> scudiero_, credo sia abbastanza semplice: boot options
<glpiana> cristian_c, proprio per quello volevo fargli cambiare boot
<cristian_c> ok, ho capito, glpiana
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1519982/
<cristian_c> allora sì, il bios può essere determinante
<cristian_c> si cambia il disco di boot
<Akhilleus> fatto ci sono
<glpiana> Akhilleus, dovresti vedere un menu a tendina relativo al server da cui prendi gli aggiornamenti
<Akhilleus> si
<cristian_c> scudiero_, riesci a entrare nel bios?
<glpiana> Akhilleus, cambia il server da lì (tra quelli italiano puoi prendere garr o fastbull)
<cristian_c> redbull XD
<Akhilleus> riprovo
<glpiana> Akhilleus, dai sudo apt-get update da terminale
<Salvo_> giorno a tutti
<Akhilleus> glpianafatto grazie sei un genio ma adesso lascio così per sempre???
<Salvo_> è possibile didinstallare ubuntu senza cancellare anche windous
<glpiana> Akhilleus, io con quei due server mi son sempre trovato bene
<cristian_c> Salvo_, sì
<cristian_c> Salvo_, mi pare che c'è una guida sul wiki
<glpiana> !mbr | Salvo_
<ubot-it> Salvo_: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Akhilleus> ma quindi il server italiano non funziona a nessuno quello che usavo io giusto????
<Salvo_> ma prima vorrei srisolvere il mio problema
<glpiana> Akhilleus, non so risponderti
<scudiero_> si
<Salvo_> il mio pc non vede la rete wifi ma si collega solo con il cavo eternet
<Salvo_> ho seguito un po la  guida ma nn cio capito nulla
<scudiero_>  sono le bios
<Akhilleus> glpiana rispondo io che sei un genio però
<cristian_c> Salvo_, mi sono sbagliato, segui l'indicazione che ti ha dato glpiana
<Akhilleus> grazie mille
<glpiana> Salvo_, posta su pastebin l'output del comando: lspci
<scudiero_> nella scheda boot
<glpiana> !paste | Salvo_
<ubot-it> Salvo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scudiero_> ho boot configuration
<cristian_c> scudiero_, ci sono varie schede nel bios
<cristian_c> una roba tipo priority
<cristian_c> o boot options
<cristian_c> anche boot configuration
<scudiero_> ok
<Salvo_> aspe ma sono con un altro pc
<scudiero_> posso selezionare solamente boot configuration
<cristian_c> scudiero_, praticamente devi portare il disco sdb al primo posto
<scudiero_> con due opzioni
<glpiana> Salvo_, collegati via cavo col pc in questione
<Salvo_> mi collego con il pc in questione
<Salvo_> ok
<Salvo_> a dp
<scudiero_> fatto
<scudiero_> ah scusa
<cristian_c> ?
<scudiero_> non posso scegliere quale disco portare
<cristian_c> ?
<scudiero_> ho c'è boot priority
<glpiana> scudiero_, se non riesci a maneggiare il bios ripeti il ripristino di grub indicando sdb stavolta
<scudiero_> ok riprovo
<scudiero_> quindi sdb5
<glpiana> scudiero_, no, sdb, non sdb5
<scudiero_> su cui ho installatao ubuntu giusto?
<scudiero_> ok
<scudiero_> riprovo
<glpiana> scudiero_, sdb è il disco, sdb5 è una partizione. tu devi installare grub sul disco
<cristian_c> glpiana, a parte che non è difficile scegliere la lista di priorità nel bios :D
<Problem1> cristian_c ho segui totutta la procedura, a parte che ora non so come uscire da "~/stk11xx-2.1.0$ ", ma cmq sembra non aver funzionato, ne vlc ne cheese trovano webcam
<Salvo_> eccomi con il pc in questione
<glpiana> Salvo_, lspci su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Salvo_
<ubot-it> Salvo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Problem1, riposta: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Salvo_> !paste
<Salvo_> ma devo andare su terminale prima
<glpiana> Salvo_, se devi postarmi l'output del comando dato nel temrinale direi di sì
<cristian_c> lol
<Problem1> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520013/plain/
<Salvo_> scusami come faccio a copiarti il risultato del terminale
<glpiana> Salvo_, selezioni quanto è uscito, ti sposti su pastebin e premi la rotella del mouse
<cristian_c> Problem1, pare tu non abbia installato i driver
<tommyG__> Ciao a tutti,posso fare una domanda..
<cristian_c> Problem1, spiega esattamente che cosa hai fatto
<glpiana> !chiedi | tommyG__
<ubot-it> tommyG__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Salvo_> ok fatto
<Problem1> cristian_c installato i pacchetti: build-essential, subversion e exuberant-ctags
<glpiana> Salvo_, incolla qui il link a pastebin
<Salvo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520018/
<Problem1> cristian_c poi ho spostato i driver che avevo già scaricato, nella home
<glpiana> Salvo_, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<tommyG__> ok grazie, praticamente essendo costretto a cambiare la scheda madre del mio pc stavo pensando di prendere in considerazione una sabertooth 990fs qualcuno di voi la conosce? sapete se ci sono delle problematiche nell'utilizzare ubuntu con essa?
<cristian_c> Problem1, poi?
<Problem1> cristian_c po ho eseguito i comandi: tar xvf stk11xx-2.1.0.tar.gz; cd stk11xx-2.1.0; make -f Makefile.standalone; sudo insmod stk11xx.ko
<glpiana> !chat | tommyG__
<ubot-it> tommyG__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Problem1, e hai riscontrato errori?
<Problem1> cristian_c: non funge... non si accende la lucina della webcam
<Holden> tommyG__, se ha il chipset 990 di amd dovrebbe andare
<glpiana> Holden, chat vale anche per te :P
<Holden> tommyG__, però questo non mi pare un argomento da canale di supporto
<Holden> glpiana, ah ecco, non avevo letto
<glpiana> :)
<cristian_c> Problem1, io parlavo dei comandi di terminale
<tommyG__> scusate ma è la prima voltache entro in chat con il supporto. comunque grazie per la risposta
<Problem1> cristian_c ah, guarda tu stesso http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520041/plain/
<Problem1> cristian_c l'unico errore è sul comando per vlc..
<glpiana> Problem1, c' un errore nella compilazione del modulo
<Problem1> glpiana dove?
<cristian_c> Problem1, c'è un errore nel make
<glpiana> Problem1, righe 50->53
<cristian_c> Problem1, che c'entra vlc se non hai installato neanche i driver?
<Problem1> e come lo coreggo? io ho copiato incollato dalla giuda wiki
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_MUTEX’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<cristian_c> cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
<cristian_c> quando compila usb.c
<Problem1> cristian_c se stai scrivendo a me.. per me è arabo
<cristian_c> Problem1, l'ultimo messaggio è interessante
<cristian_c> vuol dire che si potrebbe dare il make dicendo al compilatore di non trattare gli warning come messaggi
<cristian_c> *come errori
<Problem1> cristian_c sono contento :-) e disperato!
<Problem1> cristian_c per cui dovrei riscrivere il comando aggiungendo... ?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Problem1> ok :-)
<Salvo_> aggiornato driver ma non funge lo stesso
<cristian_c> Problem1, ho trovato un po' di roba nel forum di ubuntu
<Problem1> cristian_c sono tutto occhi!
<Salvo_> mi dite come rimuovere ubuntu senza cancellare win
<Salvo_> penso che il mio pc non supporta ubuntu
<Salvo_> un attimo fa si è piantato
<Salvo_> con una schermata tipo zebra
<cristian_c> Problem1, sto guardando
<cristian_c> Problem1, anche quest'utente ha trovato lo stesso errore: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=458866
<cristian_c> Problem1, leggi qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=503548
<Salvo_> ce una guida che mi dice come rimuovere ubuntu
<porto942_> salve ho una partizione a pc, con win 7 e ubuntu
<porto942_> ora mi ritrovo con questo errore
<porto942_> BusyBox v1.18.5 (ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built - in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands (initramfs)
<porto942_> quando clicco
<porto942_> la partizione ubuntu
<porto942_> potete dirmi come risolvere?
<porto942_> fino ad 1 settimana fa andava tutto bene
<cristian_c> Salvo_, qual'è il problema con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Salvo_, hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<porto942_> guarda io la partizione l'ho fatta fare ad un ingeniere informatico, e me l'ha fatta bene.
<porto942_> ora quando clicco la partizione
<porto942_> di ubuntu
<porto942_> mi ritrovo con questo errore
<porto942_> BusyBox v1.18.5 (ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built - in shell  Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands (initramfs)
<enzotib> porto942_, ce l'hai un cd di ubuntu?
<porto942_> ho quello scaricato
<porto942_> dal sito
<porto942_> ufficiale
<Salvo_> si ho installato i driver richiesti ma niente e ho visto pure che si pianta
<enzotib> porto942_, parti con il cd, scegli "prova ubuntu" e collegati qui in chat, che controlliamo
<Salvo_> come faccio a sapere se questo pc e compatibile con ubuntu'
<porto942_> ok ora sono connesso col pc dell'azienda. appena torno a casa se c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano. volevo solo avere un'idea di come risolvere il problema
<porto942_> prima sopra di quel codice, me ne da altri vuoi che te li metto?
<enzotib> porto942_, no
<enzotib> porto942_, è meglio che torni quando hai il pc sottomano
<porto942_> okok
<Problem1> cristian_c verifico e ti faccio sapere. thanks
<porto942_> in serata verso le 20:40 dovrei tornare ;)
<enzotib> porto942_, qui c'è sempre qualcuno
<cristian_c> Salvo_, ma forse hai sbagliato qualcosa
<Salvo_> bo non so
<Salvo_> che ce da sbagliare
<cristian_c> Problem1, se risolvi dovresti contattare anche il gruppo documentazione per correggere la guida wiki
<Salvo_> bcm 4311
<cristian_c> Salvo_, quanti problemi hai sul sistema?
<Problem1> cristian_c certo, vediamo comeva
<cristian_c> Salvo_, ho la stess ascheda wifi e l'ho fatta funzionare
<Salvo_> ce la possibilita di saperli?
<cristian_c> *ho la stessa
<cristian_c> Problem1, il tizio del topic ci è riuscito alla fine
<Salvo_> quale driver hai messo
<cristian_c> Salvo_, sto udsando i driver proprietari STA
<cristian_c> *usando
<cristian_c> Salvo_, la chiave di tutto è il firmware
<cristian_c> infatti le live non partono neanche a volte
<cristian_c> Salvo_, mi interessa sapere esattamente quali passi hai seguito
<cristian_c> della guida
<cristian_c> Salvo_, purtroppo è una scheda rognosa
<cristian_c> scudiero_, a che punto sei?
<Salvo_> ho installa i driver STA che proponeva la guida visto che la mia scheda e BCM 4311
<Salvo_> *installato
<cristian_c> hai detto tutto e niente
<cristian_c> mi interessa sapere come hai seguito la guida wiki
<Salvo_> ho scaricato i driver STA   e li ho installato
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> Salvo_: da driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> Salvo_, sei sicuro di aver seguito il wiki?
<cristian_c> jester-, la procedura è un po' più complessa
<Salvo_> è la parte iniziale della wiki
<cristian_c> l'ho fatta personalmente
<cristian_c> qui l'abbiamo fatta installare anche ad altri utenti
<jester-> cristian_c: gli sta stanno nei repo
<cristian_c> secondo me non ha seguito come si deve
<cristian_c> Salvo_, ma stai usando ethernet su quel pc?
<Salvo_> si adesso sono connesso con ethernet
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Salvo_> perche il wifi non funge
<jester-> secondo me serve il firm e il modulo dovrebbe essere b43
<cristian_c> Installazione driver STA con connessione internet
<cristian_c> io uso gli sta, jester-
<cristian_c> e funzionano
<Salvo_> si ma prima si collega lo stesso anche senza questo nuovo driver
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> fa tutto il driver aggiuntivi
<Salvo_> gia fatto
<cristian_c> Salvo_, hai installato il pacchetto che ti ho indicato
<Salvo_> si
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, lo so, ma è buggato
<jester-> Salvo_: iwconfig
<cristian_c> jester-, deve per forza seguire la guida per far funzioanre tutto
<Salvo_> se vuoi ti mando un immagine se e possibile dei ddriver aggiuntivi
<Salvo_> per farti vedere quale driver ce
<jester-> Salvo_: segui cristian_c visto ha la tua stessa scheda
<cristian_c> Salvo_, dpkg -l | grep  bcmwl
<cristian_c> così vediamo meglio
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Salvo_
<ubot-it> Salvo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520140/
<cristian_c> Salvo_, lspci -k
<cristian_c> digita anche questo
<cristian_c> così lo confronto con il mio
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520145/
<Salvo_> per vedere se ci sono conflitti hardwere come si fà
<cristian_c> Salvo_, non ci sono i driver installati
<cristian_c> la luce del wireless è accesa
<cristian_c> ?
<Salvo_> no
<cristian_c> se non lo è , è dovuto alla mancanza del firmware
<cristian_c> io l'ho installata senza ethernet
<Salvo_> e quindi?
<Salvo_> si ma se scollego ethernet cade internet
<cristian_c> ah, ma io ho installato i b43, come diceva jester-
<cristian_c> che stupido che sono
<cristian_c> anche se il gestore mi segnala sta
<cristian_c> Salvo_, disinstalla il pacchetto precedente
<cristian_c> bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Salvo_, fatto?
<Salvo_> come lo tolgo da gestore driever?
<Salvo_> o mi passi un comando
<cristian_c> l0o disattivi
<cristian_c> *lo
<Salvo_> ok
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> Salvo_, vai in synaptic e disinstalla il pacchetto che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> Salvo_, fatto?
<Salvo_> ho messo la spunta su non usare il dispositivo poi dove trovo synaptic scusamai e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> Salvo_, prova dal software center
<cristian_c> Salvo_, non so se ti consente di rimuovere singoli pacchetti
<jester-> salvo disattiva lo sta e segui riga per riga http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520178/
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet
<cristian_c> questa va seguita
<cristian_c> però prima va tolto il pacchetto
<jester-> cristian_c: il driver c'è nel kernel la  procedura installa il firm che è quello che manca
<jester-> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520178/
<jester-> fa prima
<jester-> e disattiva lo sta da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> sì, ma prima gli ho fatto installare bcmwl-kernel-source erroneamente
<cristian_c> quindi andava ripristinato
<cristian_c> jester-, infatti la lice del wireless non si accende senza firmware
<cristian_c> *luce
<Salvo_> jester  controllo forse ce qualche errore
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520212/
<Salvo_> *controlla
<cristian_c> Salvo_, non è necesario fare ciò
<cristian_c> quello soltanto nel caso in cui non hai la connessione ethernet
<Salvo_> azz
<cristian_c> quella l'ho seguita anche su debian
<cristian_c> eh, ma non mi ascolti, Salvo_
<Salvo_> lo fatta per piu della meta
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> Salvo_: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Salvo_> scuasmi
<jester-> Salvo_: subito dopo copi e incolli riga per riga nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520178/
<cristian_c> eh, digita l'ultimo comando che tio ha segnalato jester-
<cristian_c> il purge
<jester-> Salvo_: escluso (potrebbe essere gia installato)
<cristian_c> poi basta installare  b43-fwcutter
<jester-> cristian_c: segue il paste
<cristian_c> firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<jester-> cristian_c: non basta
<Salvo_> quindi per fare chiarez za cosa devo fare
<jester-> Salvo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520178/
<cristian_c> e poi abilitare il driver da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> jester-, a me ha funzionato mi pare
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<jester-> dopo la guida funza
<cristian_c> jester-, però tu gli hai detto di eseguire la parte senza connessione internet
<jester-> fai mano quello che dovrebbe fare driver aggiuntivi buggato
<cristian_c> mentre lui l'ethernet ce l'ha
<jester-> cristian_c: logico che per scasricare con wget ed installare il cutter serve internet ma è collegato a cavo mi pare
<jester-> cristian_c: e meno male che hai la eth col cavo
<cristian_c> eh, ma la parte senza connessione siu presuppone venga fatta da altro pc
<cristian_c> la parte di scaricamento
<cristian_c> *si
<jester-> cristian_c: è connesso col cavo o no
<cristian_c> anche con windows
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> allora dove sta il problema
<jester-> cristian_c: segue la guida che gli ho messo nel paste e stop
<cristian_c> per questo andava bene Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet
<cristian_c>  :)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mi sembrava più complicata :)
<jester-> cristian_c: il pc in questione è connesso in qualch emodo?
<cristian_c> sì
<glpiana> cristian_c, b43 è nel kernel. serve solo il firmware, cosa che quei comandi fanno installare
<cristian_c> esatto
<jester-> cristian_c: con la guida linkata installa il firm e stop
<jester-> fatto quello la wifi funza
<cristian_c> beh, con l'altra bastava installare soltanto i deb :D
<jester-> cristian_c: il cutter estrae il firm
<Salvo_> ok ti passo quello che oh fatto controllate se e giusto
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520247/
<jester-> poi va messo nel poto giusto
<jester-> Salvo_: sudo modrpobe b43
<jester-> Salvo_: iwconfig
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520252/
<Salvo_> hai contrallo
<Salvo_> mi dice comando sconosciuto
<jester-> Salvo_: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> Salvo_: fa vedere iwconfig
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520257/
<jester-> Salvo_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> Salvo_, la luce si è illuminata?
<cristian_c> cioè il led
<Salvo_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> Salvo_: fa vedere rfkill list
<Salvo_> finalmente la rete vede il wifi
<jester-> Salvo_: fa vedere rfkill list
<Salvo_> scusami cose?
<jester-> un comando da dare nel terminale
<Salvo_> ok
<jester-> rfkill list
<cristian_c> Salvo_, in che senso? Si è accesa la luce?
<Salvo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520265/
<Salvo_> adesso la faccio la prova a togliere il cavo ethernet
<jester-> Salvo_: sconnetti la cavo e conneti la wifi
<jester-> fallo da icona rete in alto
<Salvo_> disconnesso sono in wifi ora
<Salvo_> ghrazie ragazzi
<jester-> bene, a posto
<Golan_> salve! :)
<Salvo_> un ultima cosa come faccio a sapre se va tutto ok?
<jester-> Salvo_: riavvia e vedi
<Salvo_> devo spegnere il pc?
<Salvo_> ok riavvio allora
<Golan_> Hem... colgo l'occasione per chiedere un consiglio...
<Golan_> Posso andare? ^^
<cristian_c> Golan_, vai
<Golan_> Grazie Cristian :)
<Golan_> dunque... vorrei sostituire l'attuale versione di ubuntu con un altra... da 12.10 studio a 12.4 LTS...
<Golan_> ho creato il cd... ma, nonostante abbia configurato la partenza da CD... continua a partire Studio :-\
<Golan_> dove ho sbagliato? ^^
<Salvo__> eccomi salve a tutti
<Golan_> salve salvo
<jester-> Golan_: qualcosa nel far partire il cd o il cd è fatto male o forse hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla
<cristian_c> Golan_, cambia il dispostivi di boot da bios
<Salvo__> al riavvio tutto ok
<jester-> Salvo__: ok
<Salvo__> si tutto aposto per adesso
<Salvo__> jester per controllare se va tutto bene come si fà?
<Golan_> la iso è stata montata sul cd con d3b... ed ho configurato il boot, dando...
<jester-> Salvo__: fino a che non reinstalli o avanzi sarà tutto a posto
<Golan_> ora mi è venuto in mente...
<Salvo__> in che senzo
<Golan_> dando precedenza all'HDD ._.
<jester-> Salvo__: reinstallando il sistema p avanzando di versione ubunt uil firm si fotte
<Golan_> ok... vado ad aggiorare questa parte della partenza
<jester-> e devi rifare la procedura
<Salvo__> se scarica aggiornamenti si fotte
<Golan_> Vi faccio sapere
<Golan_> Grazie ancora Cristian... alla prox :)
<jester-> Salvo__: non gli aggiornamenti ma quando per es passerai, se passerai, a buntu 13.04
<Salvo__> vabbe ce tempo per quello pensavo agli aggiornamenti del 12/10
<cristian_c> Salvo__, e pensare che volevi togliere ubuntu XD
<Salvo__> si puo controllare se ci sono altro problemi?
<Salvo__> vero mi ero rammaricato
<Salvo__> anzi piu disperato
<jester-> Salvo__: se tutto va che controlli
<Salvo__> ad inizio si e piantato avebdo una schermata a zebra
<jester-> Salvo__: se non metti ppa e non abiliti i repo proposed non avrai nessun probema
<Salvo__> *avendo
<Salvo__> sono termini che non conosco
<cristian_c> !repo | Salvo__
<ubot-it> Salvo__: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<jester-> meglio
<cristian_c> lol
<Salvo__> come detto mi affacio per la prima volta ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> Salvo__, leggi il wiki se hai dei dubbi
<cristian_c> !wiki | Salvo_
<ubot-it> Salvo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Salvo__> mi trovo ubuntu sul pv di mia figlia perche avevamo fatto upgrade ad win 8 ma questo pc non lo supporta vista a mia figlia non piace  ed adesso gli ho messo ubuntu speriamo in bene
<cristian_c> basta non fare casini
<cristian_c> segui sopratutto il wiki, evitando le tante guide su internet
<cristian_c> e blog
<Salvo__> ho una stampante in rete e una brother mcf 460 si puo utilizzare in modo wifi con questo pc?
<cristian_c> Salvo__, per la brother penso sì sì
<Salvo__> mi aiuti?
<Salvo__> come si fà
<cristian_c> Salvo__, però immagino che dovrai stare molto attento nell'installazione
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging
<Salvo__> si ma in modo wifi si puo?
<cristian_c> Salvo__, per altre è stato fatto+sempre della brother
<Salvo__> azz in inglese è  il wiki
<cristian_c> ma prima va installata via usb
<cristian_c> Salvo__, digita:
<cristian_c> lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> con stampante collegata e accesa
<Salvo__> la devo collegare in usb prima?
<cristian_c> esatto, la prima installazione dev'essere diretta
<cristian_c> Salvo__, sempre su pastebin
<Salvo__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1520303/
<cristian_c> ok, sembra che per il momento abbia soltanto il supporto usb
<cristian_c> Salvo__, fai una stampa di prova
<Salvo__> vado su stampanti allora
<Salvo__> mi dice che non ci sono stampanti configurate
<cristian_c> Salvo__, aggiungi
<Salvo__> si illuminato lo schermo della stampante ma niente stampa
<Salvo__> logicamente ho aggiuntu la stampante
<cristian_c> Salvo__, vai nelle proprietà della stampante
<cristian_c> 'veramenttte bbbene!'
<cristian_c> lol
<Salvo__> cosa vuoi sapere dalle proprietà
<cristian_c> ti dice lo stato della stampante
<cristian_c> Salvo__, mi sono sbagliato
<cristian_c> lo vedi dalla coda di stampa
<cristian_c> non dalle proprietà
<Salvo__> stao della stampante inattiva
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> è inattiva
<cristian_c> è collegata e accesa?
<Salvo__> si certo
<Salvo__> quando invii una stampa il monitor della stampante ti dice che ci sono dei dati in ricezione ma poi non stampa
<cristian_c> Salvo__, hai aperto la coda di stampa?
<Salvo__> no
<Salvo__> dove la trovo
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Salvo__, menù Stampante
<Salvo__> non ci code
<Salvo__> la lista e vuota
<Salvo__> a ecco cerono 4 lavori secondo la stampante tutti completati
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> quindi sembra che i driver ci siano
<cristian_c> che dice in Proprietà come driver installati?
<Salvo__> si ma non stampa
<cristian_c> che dice in Proprietà come driver installati?
<Salvo__> lo vedo dalle impostazione della stampante sono quelli consigliati durannte l'istallazione
<Salvo__> cioe quando l ho aggiunta
<cristian_c> comunque, è la mfc-f65cn?
<cristian_c> *465
<Salvo__> mfc 680nc
<Salvo__> con esattezza
<cristian_c> avevi detto 460...
<cristian_c> MFC-680CN
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ha anche il fax
<Salvo__> si mi sono sbagliato quella era quella vecchia la forza del abitudine
<Salvo__> si fax
<Salvo__> e scanner
<Salvo__> e una multifunzione
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-680CN
<cristian_c> ma la tua non ha il wifi
<Salvo__> e collegata alla rete lan
<Salvo__> del router
<cristian_c> solo via ethernet
<cristian_c> potevi dirlo
<Salvo__> quindi mi diventa una stampante di rete
<cristian_c> io pensavo che avesse il collegamento diretto wifi al pc
<Salvo__> no
<cristian_c> ho capito, ma diciamolo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-680CN
<cristian_c> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc680cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<cristian_c> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc680cncupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<Salvo__> scaricato
<Salvo__> anche il secondo
<cristian_c> segui le istruzioni
<Salvo__> li ci sono anche per scanner?
<cristian_c> sì, ma ora pensa alla stampante
<Salvo__> ok
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn3.html
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<cristian_c> Salvo__, salvati i link
<cristian_c> ti consiglio di eseguire queste operazioni con calma
<cristian_c> proprio per non sbagliare
<Salvo__> ok
<cristian_c> Salvo__, per lo scanner vai qui: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<Problem1> ciao, la riga di cmd del terminale mi appare come: the-family@SuperPC:~/stk11xx-2.1.0$  come faccio a tornare al semplice ~ $?
<cristian_c> Problem1, cd
<cristian_c> Salvo__, hai ubuntu a 32 bit o a 64 bit?
<Problem1> cristian_c thanks ho finitoora di lavorare e sto provando la procedura della webcam, poi ti faccio sapere
<Salvo__> 32
<cristian_c> Problem1, comunque ci sono anche altri utenti qui in chat :)
<cristian_c> Salvo__, controlla con uname -a
<cristian_c> Salvo__, se è a 32 bit, scaricati questi:
<Salvo__> Linux marianna-Aspire-7520 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Salvo__> e 32
<cristian_c> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb&lang=English_sane
<Salvo__> quelli li cancello allora
<cristian_c> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan-skey-0.2.4-0.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<cristian_c> Salvo__, non cancellare niente
<cristian_c> quelli di prima sono per la stampante
<cristian_c> quelli che ti sto dando adesso sono perm lo scanner
<cristian_c> tutti e 4 ti servono
<cristian_c> ecco il secondo: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan-skey-0.2.4-0.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<Salvo__> siccome mi hai chiesto 32 0 64
<cristian_c> no no, 32
<cristian_c> ti sto dando i driver per lo oscanner a 32 bit
<cristian_c> *scanner
<cristian_c> hai tutti e quattro i .deb che ti ho indicato?
<cristian_c> Salvo__, due per la stampante e due per lo scanner
<cristian_c> Salvo__, scaricato anche il quarto?
<nicola> ciao, in quale cartella trovo i certificati *.cer scaricati da Infocert?
<enzotib> nicola, cert8.db?
<nicola> e dovo lo trovo?
<BetaBrain> ciao a tutti ..... :-D
<enzotib> nicola, ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/
<cristian_c> Salvo__, per l'installazione dello scanner segui queste: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1.html
<cristian_c> Salvo__, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn3.html
<cristian_c> Salvo__, per il resto auguri, buona installazione :)
<Salvo__> ok lo faccio con comodo se trovo dei problemi mi rivolgo a suppurto
<cristian_c> Salvo__, esatto, ti ho dato tutto ciò che ti serve
<Salvo__> ok adesso vado saluti a tutti
<nicola> è normale che nn riesco a caricare un certificato CA in firefox ?!?
<nicola> dove posso trovare i pacchetti libbit4hipki.so?
<enzotib> nicola, quello non è il nome di un pacchetto
<nicola> si, scusami, ho copiato dal forum dove venivano indicati come pacchetti
<nicola> ad ogni buon conto dove posso reperirlo?
<ange_> help!! è cambiato lo stile dei caratteri sulla toolbar google(troppo sottile) come rimediare?
<enzotib> ange_, firefox?
<ange_> si frfox
<enzotib> ange_, puoi azzerare la configurazione (bookmarks, estensioni e tutto) e ripartire con un firefox come se fosse nuovo
<enzotib> o creare un nuovo profilo
<ange_> così perdo i plugins di firefox? per azzerare la configurazione , come devo fare?
<enzotib> ange_, 1) cancelli la directory ~/.mozilla/firefox, oppure 2) per creare un nuovo profilo lanci firefox -P
<warrrior> salve a tutti ho un problema con il centrare lo schermo. ho installato i driver invidia e impostato il centramento tramite monitor, ma non riesco a vedere completamente le finestre e il desktop
<Problem1> ciao, devo installare alcuni driver, nella procedura trovo: cd ~/syntek/driver, ma mi dice che il file o la directory è inesistente, i driver sono giusti, possibile che manchi un passaggio?
<jester-> Problem1: infatti non siste tale cartella
<jester-> se dice che non la trova
<warrrior> jester- tu sai nulla?
<Problem1> jester- questa è la procedura http://askubuntu.com/questions/37308/how-to-compile-asus-syntec-webcam-driver-stk11xx
<Problem1> jester- e qui i driver: http://sourceforge.net/projects/syntekdriver/files/syntekdriver/Release%202.1.0/
<Problem1> jester- è da ieri che provo a risolvere...
<jester-> cd ./syntekdriver/trunk/driver
<jester-> cd syntekdriver/trunk/driver
<Problem1> jester- sempre stesso discorso, non esiste
<jester-> Problem1: e guarda nella home che nome ha la cartella
<Problem1> jester: stk11xx-2.1.0
<demonio> Ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 ma a quanto pare sto riscontrando problemi grafici....come posso risolvere ?
<smanis> salve
<smanis> ho 1 problema, dopo che ho bloccato lo schermo, nel riattivarlo devo aspettare 30 secondi prima di veder comparire la finestrella dove inserire la password x sbloccare lo schermo
<smanis> qualcuno sa perche e come posso risolvere?
<nicola> info: ho copiato due librerie in una cartella creata in /usr/lib
<nicola> è sufficiente cancellarle?
<nicola> oppure per rimuoverle completamente è necessario qualche comando particolare?
<smanis> ho 1 problema, dopo che ho bloccato lo schermo, nel riattivarlo devo aspettare 30 secondi prima di veder comparire la finestrella dove inserire la password x sbloccare lo schermo
<smanis> qualcuno sa perche e come posso risolvere?
<leosacc> buonasera...
<smirsu> ciao
<smirsu> ho 1 problema: quando voglio riattivare il pc dopo aver bloccato lo schermo, a comparire la finestrella dove devo inserire la pass x sbloccare ci mette una trentina di secondi
<marux95> Buona sera
<marux95> avrei bisogno di aiuto per la versione di ubunti 12.10
<smirsu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<porto942> salve oggi ho postato un errore che mi riportava la partizione di ubuntu
<porto942> volevo sapere se era possibile fare qualcosa
<porto942> aspettate che ve lo riposto
<porto942> BusyBox v1.18.5 (ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) built-in shell  Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs)
<porto942> ora guarda caso è partito ubuntu
<mapreri> eh
<porto942> e vi sto scrivendo da qua, ma questo problema della partizione
<mapreri> bello
<porto942> capita spesso
<porto942> siccome ho 2 sistemi
<porto942> win 7 e ubuntu
<mapreri> !paste | porto942 posta `sudo fdisk -l && sudo bklid`
<ubot-it> porto942 posta `sudo fdisk -l && sudo bklid`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<porto942> ok faccio subito
<porto942> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520854/
<porto942> ecco fatto
<mapreri> scusa, era blkid, ma ho visto che non mi serve. hai poche partizioni, mi oriento lo stesso :)
<mapreri> porto942: ma ti succede a random?
<porto942> guarda mi succede spesso. ho fatto 2 partizioni una riservata ad win 7 e l'altra a ubuntu. di solito mi logga su ubuntu ma ogni tanto capita quell'errore
<porto942> e per qualche giorno e a volte settimane
<porto942> non riesco ad entrare nel sistema
<mapreri> 'spe
<porto942> c'è se è possibile eliminare questo tipo di problema
<porto942> perchè su ubuntu ho dei documenti importanti in quanto programmo
<porto942> e non posso perderli o recuperarli dopo settimane o giorni
<mapreri> porto942: scusa, avevo un attimo di impegno.
<mapreri> quello in realtà non è l'erroere
<mapreri> errore*
<porto942> ah, e non si potrebbe cancellare
<porto942> perchè a volte capita che non riesco a loggare per parecchio tempo
<porto942> per caso ho sbagliato qualcosa nella partizione?
<mapreri> l'errore dovrebbe stare prima, ma in pratica c'è solo un motivo per cui parte busybox al posto di init: non riesce ad accedere alla partizione
<smirsu> ho 1 problema: quando voglio riattivare il pc dopo aver bloccato lo schermo, a comparire la finestrella dove devo inserire la pass x sbloccare ci mette una trentina di secondi
<smirsu> come posso risolvere?di solito era immediata
<mapreri> l'accesso alla partizione di sistema nella fase di avvio avviene a diversi livelli. grub carica l'initrd e il kernel, il kernel prima viene fatto eseguire all'interno dell'initrd, in cui sono presenti tutti i driver necessari a caricare il sistema, compresi quelli per l'hard disc. ubuntu ha deciso anche di inserire un shell minimale: busibox.
<porto942> ho capito, ma qualcosa per risolvere il problema? dovrei rifare l'intera
<porto942> partizione
<porto942> per risolverlo?
<mapreri> porto942: ti propongo tre cose, visto che ti capita frequentemente: 1) un backup, che non fa mai male. 2) un controllo dei dati smart del disco. 3) un fsck manuale
<mapreri> porto942: usi quantal?
<mapreri> smirsu: non so come aiutare te
<porto942> no non saprei maperi
<mapreri> porto942: lsb_release -cs
<mapreri> dimmi che parole esce
<porto942> esce
<porto942> precise
<mapreri> oki
<mapreri> cerca "disc" nella dash (se non sbaglio in precise si chiama "gestione dischi"
<porto942> cliccato
<porto942> su gestione dischi
<mapreri> ora, io sto su quantal, è leggermente diversa l'interfaccia, ma vado un po' a memoria. i nome dei tasti/etichette sono uguali
<porto942> ok
<mapreri> umh.. vedo che il tasto che cerco è in un punto parecchio diverso. aspetta che avvio una macchina virtuale con precise
<porto942> okok
<mapreri> dalla vm non mi prende smart. pazienza mi son fatto un'idea della differenza di interfaccia.
<mapreri> ha sinistra hai una lista di dispositivi. clicca sull'hard disc. è in basso rispetto ai cd
<mapreri> ti si apre la pagina del dispositivo. guarda la voce SMART Status. lo vedi subito. ha un pallino colorato. Non mi aspetto che sia verde (a meno di un computer abbastanza nuovo/poco usato)
<antonio80> ciao ragazzi
<porto942> ok
<porto942> ora ti dico bene
<antonio80> potete aiutarmi? è la prima volta che accedo in chat
<antonio80> mi hanno appena regalato un notebook con windows 8 preinstallato...
<antonio80> vorrei installare ubuntu!!!
<mapreri> eheh
<mapreri> !uefi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uefi'
<porto942> maperi il pallino è verde
<antonio80> ho provato con wubi... ma non ce l'ho fatta
<porto942> dice il disco è in buono
<porto942> stato
<porto942> :)
<mapreri> antonio80: è una bella sotria
<mapreri> win8 rompe le palle anche troppo
<antonio80> immagino!!! è un bel casino... sto ca..o di uefi
<mapreri> mai sperimentato, ma sul wiki italiano ci han fatto una pagina
<antonio80> ma devo farcela.... vorrei il dual boot... senza tante rotture di palle allo start
<mapreri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<antonio80> mi daresti il link...
<antonio80> ottimo
<antonio80> mi hai dato la risposta ancora prima della domanda!!! ;)
<porto942> maperi il pallino è verde ed indica che il disco è in buono stato
<antonio80> grazie mapreri
<antonio80> provo a vedere il wiki
<mapreri> porto942: ottimo. l'fsck è un controllo dello stato del filesystem. andrebbe fatto da live, in quanto ha bisogno che il filesystem non sia in stato di scrittura (ci sono anche altre vie senza riavviare, ma capirai bene che non è propriamente semplice)
<mapreri> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<mapreri> eh, c'è anche in it. aspe
<porto942> ok
<mapreri> porto942: umh.. non lo trovo. in pratica devi avviare una live di qualsiasi distro da 6 anni a questa parte, e scrivere in un terminale `sudo fsck -fy /dev/sda5`
<mapreri> trovo solo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VerificaDiscoFisso ma non dice nulla
<porto942> ok perfetto
<porto942> speriamo funzioni :)
<porto942> al limite se non dovesse funzionare
<porto942> vi ricontatto
<mapreri> in genere il problema è di questo genere.
<mapreri> raramente è di natura più legata al sistema
<porto942> ok mapreri per adesso ti ringrazio per avermi spiegato e illustrato il problema. avvierò una live e vediamo cio che succede
<porto942> ;)
<mapreri> :)
<Akhilleus> chi conosce siti per icone per abbellire ubuntu????
<Akhilleus> no gnomelook
<giulianoio> buonasera
<Arone> ciao a tutti
<Arone> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 italiano
<Arone> PC (ha 8 anni circa) 2.3 Ghz 4gb ram HD1 70gb per ora con partizione 25gb ext4 e swap il resto non allocato hd2 250gb non allocato  Ho avviato il cd live e con gparted ho creato partizione ext4 in sda1 25gb e swap 1gb il resto non è ancora allocato. Avvio l'installazione imposto la partizione ext4 come "/" e disco boot loader sda1 cmq ho provato a dare anche sda, ma non cambia nulla. Imposto account password nome pc, copia i files 
<Arone> alla fine con la barra piena e sopra riporta "copia dei registrio di installazione" l'ho lasciato li anche tre ore ma niente...cosa può essere? Non è il cd perchè l'ho già utilizzato su diversi pc.
<Arone> ho verificato lo stato dei dischi ed è buono
<Arone> ho eseguito memtest86 e tutto ok
<Arone> qualcuno disponibile?
<Arone> per problemi d'installazione
<xiaoy> !installazione | Arone
<ubot-it> Arone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<demonio1> qualcuno sa dirmi dove si trovano i sorgenti scritti in c ?
<demonio1> cioè tipo com'è scritto "ls" mv rm etc
<Arone> questo il mio problema
<Arone> PC (ha 8 anni circa) 2.3 Ghz 4gb ram HD1 70gb per ora con partizione 25gb ext4 e swap il resto non allocato hd2 250gb non allocato  Ho avviato il cd live e con gparted ho creato partizione ext4 in sda1 25gb e swap 1gb il resto non è ancora allocato. Avvio l'installazione imposto la partizione ext4 come "/" e disco boot loader sda1 cmq ho provato a dare anche sda, ma non cambia nulla. Imposto account password nome pc, copia i files 
<Arone> alla fine con la barra piena e sopra riporta "copia dei registrio di installazione" l'ho lasciato li anche tre ore ma niente...cosa può essere? Non è il cd perchè l'ho già utilizzato su diversi pc.
<Arone> xiaoy!
<xiaoy> Arone, è tardi... ripassa domani
<xiaoy> ora devo proprio andare
<xiaoy> ciao
<Arone> enzotib!
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-12
<alexpixel22> ciao a tutti non riesco piu a far partire blender, se lo faccio partire da terminale il risultato è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1523142/ che devo fare?
<Guest31362> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest31362> ho un problema qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest31362> ergregege
<Guest31362> ge
<Guest31362> g
<Guest31362> edg
<Guest31362> de
<Guest31362> g
<Guest31362> deg
<Guest31362> de
<Guest31362> ge
<Guest31362> g
<Guest31362> er
<Guest31362> ge
<Guest31362> rg
<Guest31362> eg
<xiaoy> certo che di cretini ce ne sono
<Arone> ciao xiaoy!
<Arone> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 italiano
<pietro98-albini> Arone, quale?
<Arone> PC (ha 8 anni circa) Athlon 64 X2 2312Mhz 4gb ram
<Arone> Ho avviato il cd live e con gparted ho creato partizione ext4 in sda1 25gb e swap 1gb il resto non è ancora allocato. Avvio l'installazione imposto la partizione ext4 come "/" e disco boot loader sda1 cmq ho provato a dare anche sda, ma non cambia nulla. Imposto account password nome pc, copia i files e installa il sistema e si blocca alla fine con la barra piena e sopra riporta "copia dei registrio di installazione" l'ho lasciato 
<Arone> cosa può essere?
<Arone> Non è il cd perchè l'ho già utilizzato su diversi pc.
<tommi> ciao
<Arone> L'unica differenza può essere il 32/64 bit dei PC ma dovrebbe andare comunque
<jester-> Arone: devi scegliere manuale attivare sda1, modifica
<pietro98-albini> Aspetta, il disco è a 32bit o a 64bit?
<tommi> scusate posso fare una richiesta al volo? devo vendere il mio pc tra qualche ora e sono nella cacca!
<jester-> Arone: usare come ext4, montare come / formattare e non toccare le impostazioni per grub
<Arone> il cd è 32bit
<tommi> ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu da usb
<Arone> ma dove sonole impostazioni per grub durante l'installazione?
<tommi> nessuno?
<jester-> Arone: li in modifica e di default lo mette su sda
<jester-> !dettagli | tommi
<ubot-it> tommi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<tommi> ok
<Arone> di default mette il boot in sdb
<tommi> ho linux mint 12 che ho installato senza problemi usando l'attuale pennina usb. adesso voglio formattare tutto perchè vendo il netbook e voglio il più possibile togliere i miei dati. Ho usato la stessa usb e con creatori disco ho creato un disco di avvio con ubuntu 12.10. Ho modificato il bios che mi riconosce l'usb e inizia il boot. Il problema è che dopo 15 minuti ho ancora il cursore in alto a sinistra che lampeggia e niente 
<Arone> jester:  di default mette il boot in sdb è l'ho sempre cambiato visto che la partizione è in sda
<jester-> Arone: mettilo sudo disco che parte la boot
<xiaoy> Arone, il bootloader ddeve essere inserito nel disco che parte in automatico all'avvio del pc, nell MBR di quel disco
<jester-> Arone: e sda non sda1
<Arone> ho provato entrambi e sempre si blocca
<xiaoy> se lo inserisci nella partizione di ubuntu, si da per scontato che vi sia un altro bootloader nell'mbe e che nel menù di scelta di questo vi sia una voce che punta lla partizione di ubuntu
<Arone> questo pc sarà con solo ubuntu
<jester-> grub non va sulla partizione ma sul disco
<jester-> quindi sda e non sdax
<Arone> ok, ma si blocca
<Arone> perchè di default mi visualizza sdb che non è nemmeno allocato?
<jester-> tommi: sa di usb venuta male
<tommi> eh ma l'ho fatta 3 volte e sempre così
<tommi> cambio usb
<tommi> ?
<tommi> per forza da 4 gb mi ci vuole vero?
<jester-> tommi: se ubuntu basta un giga, ma controlla md5sum della iso che è scaricata con errori non va anche se la rifai 10 volte
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Arone> jester:?
<tommi> jester: come faccio a fare questo controllo?
<tommi> grazie
<jester-> !md5sum | tommi
<ubot-it> tommi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> Arone: cambia in sda
<Arone> riprovo, ma ho già fatto una volta
<Arone> installo il 64 bit
<Arone> jester: ok
<jester-> Arone: sicuro di aver settato tutto in manuale su sda1?
<Arone> jester: ho provato 2 volte...di default mi visulaizza sdb, ma una volta ho messo sda1 e l'altra sda
<jester-> Arone: esce il box e devi settare: usare come ext4, montare o punto di mount / formattare e sempre li dentro mettere grub su sda1
<jester-> pardon grub su sda
<jester-> Arone: a meno che prenda sdb per sda se lasci sdb che fa?
<tommi> mi riporta questo: d5sum ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso No command 'd5sum' found, did you mean:  Command 'md5sum' from package 'coreutils' (main) d5sum: command not found
<jester-> Arone: sta installando da usb?
<Arone> jester: non ho provato ma che senso ha se non è allocato
<jester-> tommi: md5sum
<Arone> cd
<xiaoy> Arone, probabilmente è il modo in cui il kernel vede il tu hd, lascia sdb
<xiaoy> riptova
<jester-> Arone: Arone prova  a lasciare sdb
<Arone> jester:
<xiaoy> tommi: yes you ment md5sum XD
<Arone> meglio mettere il 64bit
<Arone> jester: ora ho usato il cd 32bit
<jester-> Arone: se il procio + a 64 è meglio si
<Arone> jester: ok grazie
<xiaoy> *meant, sorry
<jester-> ma 32 va su tutti i pc ma non quella la questione
<Arone> jester: infatti
<jester-> Arone: facile che l'installer identifichi sda come sdb, cambiando in sda e non trovando il device si impianta
<Arone> jester: non sapevo che era a 64 e intanto ho provato con quello, ma siccome è di un mio collega faccio le robe per bene ;-)
<tommi> controllo fatto, l'iso va bene
<jester-> Arone: ma dovrebbe installarlo anche senza grub
<jester-> tommi: hai ancora u pc con winz?
<Arone> jester: grazie provo così
<tommi> che si fa? provo su un altra usb? mi basta da 1gb?
<tommi> sì ho una partizione con win
<jester-> tommi: spe
<tommi> jester: ok
<jester-> tommi: prova a farla da winz, questo è il miglior tool in circolazione http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<tommi> jester: ora sono con la partizione linux, provo a usare quel tool e poi torno grazie per ora!
<sandra_> ciao
<riccardo> buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che mi spiega gentilemte come  installare ubuntn nel portatile??  grazie
<sandra_> ciao riccardo
<sandra_> ma hai il cd di ubuntu?
<riccardo> ciao sandra
<riccardo> no...  lo devo scaricare, vero??
<sandra_> si lo scarichi dal sito ufficiale ,lo masterizzi e poi lo inserisci nel lettore del tuo pc e segui le indicazioni
<sandra_> ok?
<riccardo> lo sto scaricando adesso,,, 12.10  giusto??
<sandra_> si quella è l'ultima versione,suportata 6 mesi se vuoi supporto per 3 anni devi scaricare la 12.04
<riccardo> ok...  sta scaricando un formato .iso.  una volta scaricata lo masterizzo e riavvio il pc facendolo partire da cd
<sandra_> esatto
<riccardo> ok...  provo. tu rimani qui in chat???  scusa ma visto che sei gentilissima se nn riesco ti ridisturbo
<sandra_> si non posso restare all'infinito però,ma dovrei esserci
<sandra_> :)
<sandra_> invece io ho un problema che devo sempre selezionare il microfono da alsamixer per farlo funzionare,qualcuno sa darmi una dritta migliore?
<sandra_> nessuno?
<lukito> ubuntu nn mi vede SAta ssd .....voi cme fate???
<Red-XIII> ciao raga
<Red-XIII> ho un problemino con fastboot... permission denied.. :(
<xiaoy> sandra_, e allora... salva i settings di alsamixer
<sandra_> ho provato ma niente
<xiaoy> sandra_, come hai salvato?
<sandra_> prova a dirmi te la procedura magari nella guida che avevo trovato non ho eseguito tutto corettamente
<xiaoy> sandra_, sudo alsactl store
<xiaoy> il metodo è sempre quello :D
<sandra_> ora provo
<sandra_> grazie
<sandra_> ciao rieccomi
<sandra_> riprovato a salvare alsamixer non va
<sandra_> non ha salvato nulla
<sandra_> qualcuna sa come fare?
<xiaoy> sandra_, da terminale dai dpkg -s pulseaudio
<xiaoy> dimmi se è installato
<xiaoy> sandra_, poi se non chiami, come faccio a sapere che stai parlando con me? -.-
<sandra_> pardon
<sandra_> ora ti dico
<sandra_> Status: install ok installed
<xiaoy> quindi che tu cambi da alsamixer gli fa un baffo
<sandra_> esatto
<sandra_> cioè cambia però non restano le impostazioni
<sandra_> non le salva
<xiaoy> sandra_, dimmi un po' che versione di ubuntu hai e che de
<sandra_> 12.04
<sandra_> per de che intendi?
<Arone> jester: nulla di fatto
<xiaoy> hai unity, gnome, kde...?
<Arone> xiaoy: ciao ti ricordi?
<xiaoy> ciao Arone
<sandra_> unity
<Arone> prima mi sono scritto con jester ma ora mi sa che è andato via
<xiaoy> sandra_, facciamo una cosa veloce :) da terminale dai: sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<xiaoy> poi dai sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<sandra_> ok
<xiaoy> gnome-alsamixer è un frontend grafico per il classico alsamixer da consol, che già hai usato
<Arone> xiaoy: ho problemi d'installazione 12.04
<Arone> Athlon 64 X2 2312Mhz Chipset: AMD k8 IMC
<xiaoy> dopo aver completato riavvia e vedi se, dopo aver modificato i settings che dicevi, ti funziona tutto
<xiaoy> di solito va :D
<xiaoy> Arone, sepre per il fatto di sda, sdb?
<Arone> si
<xiaoy> allora, che è successo? mi sono perso l'ultima puntata
<sandra_> va bene xiaoy,poi ritorno e ti dico ogni risultato riesca
<Arone> ho provato con sdb lascinadolo di default come me lo da l'installer ma nulla si blocca alla fine
<Arone> "copia dei registrio di installazione"
<xiaoy> Arone, nen è che entreresti con un live cd e daresti sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda da terminale...
<Arone> ci sono gia
<xiaoy> poi magari ci posti l'output con pastebin
<xiaoy> Arone, sono nel bel mezzo di un lavoro, cercherò di buttargli un occhio e di darti qualche consiglio :)
<Arone> xiaoy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1523637/
<xiaoy> Arone, hai dati importanti sul disco che hai paura di perdere?
<Arone> no
<Arone> tutto eliminato
<Arone> xiaoy, carta bianca
<xiaoy> allora cancella tutto crea con gparted una partizione iniziale ext3 di quanto vuoi (a quanto pare tu vuoi che sia di una 70ina di gb) poi una swap che sia circa la metà della ram del tuo pc (ma anche qui dipende dalla tua volontà)
<xiaoy> io però... avrei fatto fare tutto in autoamtico ad ubuntu installer
<xiaoy> ti fa  tutto lui, basta che gli indichi l'intero disco
<Arone> ci sono due hd
<Arone> uno  70gb che l'ho partizionato 25 ext4 e 1gb swap
<Arone> il 300gb non è allocato ancora
<xiaoy> ah già, mi ero dimenticato... allora posta l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<xiaoy> Arone, nel bios devi impostare il boot all'avvio
<Arone> xiaoy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1523650/
<xiaoy> devi mettere il disco che vuoi parta prima
<xiaoy> vedi cos'hai impostato nel bios, sda o sdb che parta prima?
<Arone> xiaoy: quello è ok, ma in ogni caso l'installazione non dovrebbe bloccarsi
<xiaoy> Arone, ah ti si blocca l'installazione? cioè mentre installi si blocca tutto?
<Arone> forse non è corretto, ma li visualizzo come nome dell'hd
<xiaoy> Arone, mi servono più info
<xiaoy> !info | Arone
<ubot-it> Arone is not a valid distribution ['lucid', 'maverick', 'natty', 'oneiric', 'precise', 'quantal']
<xiaoy> ops
<xiaoy> vabbe... mi servono le pecifiche del tuo pc pe capirci qualcosa
<Arone> xiaoy: ubuntu 12.04 italiano 64bit, Athlon 64 X2 2312Mhz Chipset: AMD k8 IMC, 4Gb ram
<Arone> xiaoy: avvio installazione imposto account, nome pc, pw, alla fine si blocca con barra completa e la voce sopra alla barra: "copia dei registrio di installazione"
<sandra_> ciao
<sandra_> xiaoy
<xiaoy> ciao sandra_
<sandra_> xiaoy - funziona tutto alla grande,però
<sandra_> mi è sparito il controllo volume che avevo in alto a dx
<xiaoy> sandra_, nella vita non si può avere tutto :D
<xiaoy> scherzo...
<sandra_> e se saresti così gentile da rincollarmi i comandi che me li segno
<xiaoy> sandra_, che comadi?
<sandra_> se non è troppo dispendioso se potesse ripristinare
<sandra_> quelli che mi hai detto per far funzionare il mic
<xiaoy> sandra_, una cosa alla volta... per ripristinare l'applet del controlo volume spingi alt+tasto destro del mouse -> aggiungi al pannello -> trascina indicator applet sulla barra e il gioco dovrebbe essere fatto
<xiaoy> per i comandi che ho dato: <xiaoy> sandra_, facciamo una cosa veloce :) da terminale dai: sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> poi dai sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Arone> xiaoy: come vedi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1523650/ al boot risulta sdb1 e li devo cambiarlo
<Arone> ma perchè si blocca
<sandra_> xiaoy - non mi va alt+tasto dx
<darioromanista> salve
<xiaoy> Arone, hai provato a fare quello che ti ho detto prima? una prima partizione ext3 e una swap poi
<darioromanista> è la prima volta che uso la chat e avrei bisogno di aiuto in quanto sono due giorni che quando vado a compiere gli aggiornamenti mi da questo problema http://s13.postimage.org/v0zlrnj5j/Schermata_del_2013_01_12_14_50_12.png
<xiaoy> poi in installazione manuali scegli l'ext3 come root
<xiaoy> prova e vedi se va...
<Arone> xiaoy: mi hai detto di postarti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1523650/
<xiaoy> sandra_, vedi questa guida, http://askubuntu.com/questions/126411/volume-and-other-indicators-disappeared-in-the-classic-desktop
<Arone> prima quindi devo mod il boot in sda
<xiaoy> sandra_, il tuo problema è risolto :9 aggiungi l'applet e via :)
<Arone> poi partiziono come voglio
<darioromanista> mi si era scollegata la chat avete per caso idea da cosa sia dipeso il mio problema?
<sandra_> va bene xiaoy grazie mille
<xiaoy> Arone, no
<xiaoy> sandra_, np
<xiaoy> Arone, apri gparted
<xiaoy> da lì partizioni, non usare l'installer
<Arone> ok
<xiaoy> poi, dopo aver partizionato, usa l'installer
<Arone> xiaoy: all'inizio avevo già usato gparted ma con ext4
<darioromanista> nessuno sa dirmi come mai ho questo problema quando vado ad aggiornare? http://s13.postimage.org/v0zlrnj5j/Schermata_del_2013_01_12_14_50_12.png
<xiaoy> Arone, il tu hd:  <-- sda1 79gb ext3 -->  <--- swap 2gb --->
<Arone> ok
<xiaoy> o una roba similr...
<Arone> xiaoy: dici di tenere tutto sda per ubuntu
<Arone> e swap
<xiaoy> Arone, mettici pure na swap... ma con 4gb di ram... cmq mettigli tipo 1-2gb di swap
<xiaoy> sul pc dove sono ho 500mb di ram e 200 di swap, vedi tu
<Arone> xiaoy: si avevo fatto 1gb appunto
<xiaoy> ok, fai le partizioni, poi avvia l'installer incrocia le dite, prega e fai offerte
<Arone> xiaoy: intendo dire che 70gb per ubuntu mi sembravano troppi
<darioromanista> potete dirmi per favore come funziona questa chat?? bisogna aspettare il proprio turno??
<xiaoy> darioromanista, che c'è?
<Arone> xiaoy: per questo avevo fatto da 25gb + 1gb ram
<xiaoy> !chiedi | darioromanista
<ubot-it> darioromanista: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xiaoy> Arone, non penso cambi. io voglio che tu metta la partizione principale all'inizio e la formatti in ext3
<xiaoy> il resto vedi tu
<Arone> ok
<darioromanista> ok, la mia domanda è questa: sono nuovo di ubuntu. ultimamente quando vado a fare gli aggiornamenti del sistema mi esce sempre questa schermata http://s13.postimage.org/v0zlrnj5j/Schermata_del_2013_01_12_14_50_12.png   come si può risolvere?
<enzotib> darioromanista, apri un terminale ed esegui un paio di volte sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> darioromanista, se il problema non si risolve vediamo
<darioromanista> grazie, ora provo
<darioromanista> enzotib perfetto! adesso mi dice che il software è aggiornato! quindi non c'è più la schermata di errore.. ti ringrazio tanto.. da solo ci sarei stato le ore a cercare di capire. alla prossima e grazie ancora ;)
<enzotib> darioromanista, prego
<Arone> xiaoy: sto avviando l'installazione, in boot loader lascio sdb come mi da in automantico o imposto sda o sd2?
<xiaoy> sda
<xiaoy> ed sda deve essere anche il disco principale nel boot da bios
<altair> ciao a tutti. esiste un programma come riot per windows da poter utilizzare invece su ubuntu o cmq su una distro linux? riot permette di ridurre formato e dimensione di una serie di immagini in maniera del tutto automatica e applicando le modifiche per tutti i files contenuti in una cartella o selezionati.
<altair> ciao dod!
<xiaoy> altair, macro per gimp
<altair> xiaoy, ma devo crearmi una macro? e perchè mai? riot è strepitoso, facile, rapido. Può usarlo anche un bambino. Quello che non capisco è perchp non lo sviluppino per linux. Io lo uso con wine e funziona benino. Ma vorrei abbandonare del tutto il windows style.
<xiaoy> altair, c'è il plugin riot per gimp, quindi lo puoi usare anche in linux  http://registry.gimp.org/node/20778
<altair> xiaoy, plugin per windows. sono due eseguibili
<Holden> altair, convert, pacchetto imagemagik
<xiaoy> altair, già...
<xiaoy> altair, però c'è questo http://trimage.org/ :D
<socrates> cosa posso fare per riuscire a vedere finalmente ubuntu? Preciso che ho un pc abbastanza vecchio circa 5 anni a 1 giga herz di velocità
<xiaoy> socrates, lubuntu
<altair> socrates lubuntu è ottimo per i pc obsoleti
<Arone> xiaoy: installazione eseguita
<Arone> probabilmente era un flag maledetto in  sdb che mandava in blocco
<Arone> flag appunto di boot
<Arone> ora ho mantenuto il file system ext3 con journaling va bene comunque?
<xiaoy> Arone, certo
<Arone> ma qual'è la differenza sostanziale tra ext3-4
<xiaoy> Arone, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/ext2-ext3-ext4/
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> mi date gentilmente il nome di un programma per vedere dei DVD film
<esulu> gentilmente che non mi viene ne meno uno
<esulu> con vlc non mi parte niente ho gia provato
<xiaoy> esulu, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<esulu> l'ho gia'
<esulu> ma qui non mi fa partire il dvd lo stesso
<esulu> un programmino che lo possa far partire direttamente dal terminale
<esulu> per vedere l'esito avete in mente per caso!!!
<xiaoy> esulu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Arone> xiaoy: ma sono veramente così evidenti le prestazioni?
<xiaoy> Arone, no :D
<Arone> xiaoy: bene tengo così...grazie del supporto
<xiaoy> Arone, o/
<altair> xiaoy, purtroppo trimage è un plugin di compressione. pochissimo controllo.
<altair> xiaoy, non riduce la risoluzione delle foto. Le comprime.... senza specificare ne che filtro ne quanti passaggi.....
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sapete dirmi quale virtualbox va installato? virtualbox o virtualbox-ose ?
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> ho da tempo una serie di problemi con ubuntu 12.04 x64
<kaurubuntu> premetto che su esso ho conservato l'interfaccia classica
<kaurubuntu> da qualche tempo quando termino la sessione o lo spengo va in sospensione a tel punto che devo spegnerlo dal tastino del case
<kaurubuntu> vorrei fare un controllo degli errori per vedere cosa sta succedendo
<kaurubuntu> come si fa?
<mibofra> kaurubuntu : ciao , posta su paste.ubuntu.com l'out di questo comando : dmesg | tail
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524017/
<kaurubuntu> ah dimenticavo timeviewer non mi funziona
<kaurubuntu> ma questo è secondario
<gianfry> ciao a tutti, qualcuno è mai incappato in problemi con gwibber e facebook?
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: prova a rimuovere proprio teamviewer :) .
<Fetentone> gianfry, spiega meglio che tipo di problemi1
<kaurubuntu> dici?ci provo
<mibofra> si
<kaurubuntu> rimosso da gestore pacchetti
<gianfry> ok, passato a ubuntu 12.10 tutto ok, visualizzavo messaggi da facebook sia da gwibber sia dalla lens di unity e anche dalla finestrella dei messaggi sono circa 50 gg che non funziona più nessun tipo di notifica
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524031/
<mibofra> gianfry: prova a rimuovere tutti gli account da account online , poi dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall emphaty empathy-common
<mibofra> e rimetti gli account :) .
<gianfry> ci provo
<kaurubuntu> mibofra, dici a me?
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: dicevo a gianfry :)
<kaurubuntu> mibofra, ho rimosso teamviewer
<gianfry> restituisce:Impossibile trovare il pacchetto emphaty
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524031/
<mibofra> gianfry XD
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy empathy-coomon
<mibofra> no apse
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy empathy-common :D
<mibofra> questo è quello giusto :D , scusa :)
<mibofra> kaurubuntu : dovresti riavviare :D .
<gianfry> forse xchè non è installato quindi provo solo con "install"
<mibofra> gianfry: difficile che non sia installato
<gianfry> errore di trascrizione no emphaty ma empathy
<kaurubuntu> ok
<mibofra> usa l'ultimo comando che ti ho dato :D .
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> l'avevo corretto :D
<mibofra> ti avevo chiesto pure scusa :D .
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy empathy-common :D è quello corretto :)
<gianfry> l' ho reinstallato da synaptic
<gianfry> sorry
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  sembra che vada
<gianfry> riattivato account ma tutto è fermo a 55gg fà
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  ma a me serve teamviewer
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: reinstallalo :D .
<mibofra> gianfry: reinstalla anche gli aou plugins
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  lo avevo fatto in precedenza installando la v8 beta
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  ci riprovo
<mibofra> gianfry: usa synaptic se puoi :)
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  OK
<mibofra> dicevo a gianfry di usare synaptic kaurubuntu XD
<mibofra> tu prova se non va con la 7 non la 8 beta , ok ?
<kaurubuntu> ok
<gianfry> scusa intendi gwibber-service-facebook
<kaurubuntu> non ti incazzare non c'è bisogno
<gianfry> non so cosa intendi per "aou plugins"
<massy> bsera
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  per quanto riguarda il docky a cosa può esser dovuto che al riavvio non sempre appaiono le docket che ho inserito
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  faccio presente che  compiz  gli effetti e i driver video sono ok
<mibofra> kaurubuntu: prova un'altro DE
<kaurubuntu> mibofra,  tipo cairo?
<mibofra> Kaurubuntu : si :)
<gianfry> scusa mibofra , non so cosa intendi per "aou plugins"
<altair> kaurubuntu, prova xfce
<mibofra> gianfry: i plugin degli account di empathy .
<altair> ciao a tutti. in xubuntu quando clicco con il tasto destro su un'icona del desktop ad esempio, il menù impiega anche 3-5 secondi per apparire. C'è un modo per velocizzare l'apparizione del menù ad esempio da qualche settaggio specifico?
<kaurubuntu> pl
<kaurubuntu> ok
<mibofra> altair: elimina qualche lens .
<altair> mibofra, perdonami non so cosa sia un lens in xfce
<mibofra> altair: ah xface, scusa :D .
<mibofra> togli qualche voce del menù .
<altair> mibofra, non saprei dove trovarli i lens in xfce...
<mibofra> no , le lens sono di unity sorry :D .
<mibofra> dico, togli qualche voce dal menù :)
<altair> mibofra, non ci sono voci in più. E' proprio xfce che funziona così. Ma in genere tutto si può settare. questo settaggio però davvero non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<mibofra> altair : ma xface non ha un tool di configurazione ?
<altair> non contempla questo settaggio
<gianfry> mi trovo installati: account-plugin-aim,-jabber,-salut,-yahoo, che faccio reinstallo?
<mibofra> altair: non so che dirti, vedi in rete , e io farò ricerche :)
<mibofra> ginafry: si :)
<altair> mibofra, grazie
<mibofra> altair: dovrebbe fare al caso tuo : http://www.xfce-italia.it/index.php?topic=64.0
<mibofra> ciao vito :) , qual buon vento ?
<gianfry> x altair: vedi qui http://orangeworld-13.blogspot.it/2012/05/xubuntu-1204-come-fare-quando-la-prima.html comunque installa "samba" e risolvi
<mibofra> gianfry : poi mi fai sapere :)
<vito59> Ciao, ho diverse cartelle sul desktop, ma se faccio clik dx non posso eliminarle...come mai? Ho perso parte dei permessi??
<mibofra> vito59: forse , cosa hai fatto ?
<altair> mibofra, no no non parlo del menù principale ma del menù tasto destro mouse
<altair> gianfry, che c'entra samba con il menù di xfce?
<vito59> non ho fatto nulla, tutto è iniziato (secondo me ) da quando cercai di togliere la richiesta di password all'avvio
<gianfry> sto facendo poi ci sentiamo
<vito59> come faccio a ripristinare tutti i permessi?
<gianfry> hai ragione scusa quello era legato alla lentezza della prima apertura di thunar
<mibofra> vito59: prova usando chmod su tutta la tua home .
<mibofra> da me è funzionato :)
<vito59> già, ma io non sò farlo......(altrimenti non chiedevo aiuto :-) )
<gianfry> qualcuno mi da i fondamenti di una chat sono nuovo, come rispondo a una data persona??
<ciccio-bud> ciao ho un problema,ho installato da poco ubuntu 12.10 e non riesco in nessun modo a configurare la mia chiavetta onda mt503hsa, esiste un modo o devo provare con una versione precedente?grazie
<Fetentone> ragazzi, adesso ho bisogno di aiuto serio: scilab è un'applicazione matematica... funge per scrivere equazioni e simboli matematici??? Oppure è preferibile usare qualche altra applicazione? Grazie
<Fetentone> enzotib, tu che sei matematico, che mi consigli???
<Fetentone> qualcosa che funga proprio come "tavoletta grafica" che mi permetta, quindi, di fare lezioni di matematica on-line (ovviamente, non preoccuparti, non sono io ad insegnare la matematica!
<Fetentone> recordmydesktop lo devo scaricare per la versione debian, vero???
<Fetentone> sto praticamente su questo sito: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/downloads.php da dove scarico
<xiaoy> Fetentone, sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<altair> Fetentone, io ti consiglierei un altro software piuttosto che record mydesktop
<Fetentone> altair, grazie, quale???
<altair> Fetentone, trovo molto più funzionali e realizzano un filmato più corretto sia Kazam sia l'ottimo Vokoscreen
<mibofra> Kazam è consigliatissimo :) .
<altair> Fetentone, io utilizzo Kazam
<Fetentone> Kazam lo trovo nei repo???
<Fetentone> Kazam, quindi riprende le mie operazioni su desktop.. sia in video che in audio, giusto???
<mibofra> si e si a tutte e due  .
<Fetentone> mibofraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa e mi hai fatto patire così tanto sulla chat????
<mibofra> :D mi piaceva :D
<mibofra> dai babbio :D
<mibofra> non ci ho pensato subito XD .
<mibofra> chiedo venia :D .
<Ale_> ciao
<Ale_> ho bisogno di una mano con hg
<Ale_> ho disinstallato tortoiseHG e non riesco più ad installarlo
<Ale_> mi chiede mercurial 2.2 ma l'ultima versione per precise 12.04 è la 2.0
<Kleave> Buona sera c'è nessuno?
<Ale_> ciao!
<Kleave> Ciao Ale
<Kleave> Posso chiederti un parere?
<Ale_> sesto chiedendo aiuto ma mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<Ale_> spero di poterti aiutare
<Kleave> ok ok
<Kleave> scusa
<Ale_> no e di che prova a dirmi
<Kleave> Non riesco a  installare 12.10
<Kleave> mi dice "Missing sistem operative"
<Kleave> nonostante l'abbia scaricato dal sito
<LordFire> ??
<LordFire> ma fai boot da cdrom?
<Kleave> idem
<LordFire> mah l'hai masterizzata la iso?
<mibofra> Kleave: controlla l'md5
<Kleave> cos'è?
<Kleave> Sì LordFire
<mibofra> !md5 | Kleave
<ubot-it> Kleave: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ale_> ciao potreste aiutare anche me plz?
<Kleave> ok ora ci provo. Grazie
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> mi sapete dire dove trovo il seguente file?  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<sacarde> in quale pacchetto
<altair> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere una mano. chi mi può dire come utilizzare moviemaker su ubuntu? ho provato con wine ma non funziona.
<altair> oppure se esiste un programma uguale per linux. ho provato quelli in dotazione a ubuntu ma sono scadenti rispetto a movie maker e i filmati non vengono bene. consiglli?
<xiaoy> altair, cinerella
<altair> xiaoy, cinelerra è di un complicato assurdo
<xiaoy> altair, http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<enzotib> sacarde, virtualbox-4.2 o simili
<sacarde> ma quale pacchetto devo installare?
<sacarde> virtualbox o virtualbox-ose
<sacarde> dai repo
<enzotib> sacarde, non quello dei repo, quello preso dal repo oracle
<enzotib> sacarde, echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -sc) contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list >/dev/null
<enzotib> sacarde, e poi wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<sacarde> dici che quello nei repo e' troppo vecchio?
<enzotib> sacarde, non è troppo vecchio, è diverso, è la versione open-source che non supporta certe funzionalità
<enzotib> è anche un po' più vecchia, 4.1 anziché 4.2 di oracle
<sacarde> ah
<enzotib> mi correggo, pare che dalla release 4 le componenti non open-source sono state spostate in un pack esterno, mentre non ci sono più due differenti versioni
<Paler> Buonasera
<Paler> mibofra
<Paler> AUTOMESSAGGIO: Paler non ti e' consentito inviare messaggi privati a mibofra. Puoi contattarlo solo pubblicamente
<Paler> perche nn posso mandare un messaggio privato?
<enzotib> Paler, avrà uno script per bloccarli
<Paler> Grazie enzo
<mibofra> che stronzate di budscript , aspe che lo disattivo
<Paler> enzotib*
<Paler> ok mibo
<mibofra> aggiunge utenti alla blacklist a come gli gira XD
<Paler> eheh
<Paler> dimmi quandohai fatto )
<mibofra> ecco
<mibofra> riprova Paler
<Paler> ;)
<mibofra> tutto ok .
<Alexio> ciao a tutti! ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 su un sony vaio t13 con un hd4000 intel, ma non funziona il controllo sulla luminosità
<Alexio> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mibofra> Alexio: /MENU ADD "$URL/Download-XDCC" "budus macro xdcc %s"
<enzotib> mibofra, ?
<enzotib> Alexio, Impostazioni->Luminosità e blocco
<Paler> lol
<Alexio> ci sono
<Alexio> ma modificando il valore non cambia nulla
<enzotib> Alexio, lì riesci a modificare la luminosità?
<Alexio> posso modificare la posizione del cursore che indica la percentuale di luminosità, ma non succede nulla
<mibofra> enzotib: xchat è diventato cretino XD .
<Alexio> anche il tasto fn+f5 ed f6 non fuzniona per la regolazione della luminosità
<mibofra> Alexio: è un problema comune, cerca in rete, basta aggiungere una riga per acpi a grub nella sezione dei comandi del kernel
<mibofra> se vuoi la cerco .
<simone> ciao a tuti chi mi aiuta?
<simone> ho bisogno
<enzotib> !chiedi | simone
<ubot-it> simone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alexio> in rete avevo trovato questa modifica: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<Alexio> ma non ha funzionato
<simone> io ho ubuntu 10.04 non mi fa più gli aggiornamenti cosa faccio?e non riesco piu a scaricare programmi tipo skype
<enzotib> simone, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update, e posta l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> Alexio: si :)
<mibofra> mettila sotto /etc/default/grub
<mibofra> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<simone> non me lo fa fa fare
<enzotib> !chi | simone
<ubot-it> simone: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> simone, chi non ti fa fare cosa?
<mibofra> Alexio: quindi in questa riga : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<simone> ubo-it mi leggi?
<mibofra> dopo splash prima di " metti acpi_osi=Linux
<enzotib> simone, sono io che ti scrivo
<mibofra> salva, chiudi l'editor e dai sudo update-grub
<simone> ok enzotib
<mibofra> riavvia :)
<simone> cosa devo fare enzotib
<mibofra> ok Alexio ?
<enzotib> simone, mi pare di avertelo detto, se non hai capito rileggi
<Alexio> mibofra, quindi mofico la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"?
<simone> no non ho capito
<Alexio> mibofra, attualmente c'è GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<Alexio> ed avevo anche fatto lupdate del grub
<enzotib> simone, cosa non hai capito?
<simone> che devo fare enzo
<enzotib> simone, e scrivi il mio nick, altrimenti mi perdo qualche tuo messaggio
<enzotib> simone, rileggi, cavolo
<mibofra> Alexio : questo : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" , deve diventare : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"
<simone> si ma non va ho provato enzotibn
<mibofra> poi salva e dai sudo update-grub e riavvi .
<mibofra> simone: mi sembra difficile che non vada pastebin o paste.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> simone, hai messo il nick in pastebin?
<simone> si poi enzotib?
<enzotib> simone, poi incolli l'output che hai ottenuto e poi premi il tasto paste, mi pare che c'è scritto nelle istruzioni che ti ha dato ubot-it
<simone> che output
<Alexio> mibofra, ok faccio la modifica e riavvio, grazie!
<mibofra> prego :)
<simone> io non vedo nessun outpu enzotib
<enzotib> simone, sei un troll?
<simone> cio enzo?
<enzotib> *plonk*
<mibofra> enzotib: quello che sto pensando io LOL .
<simone> cos'è un troll?enzo?
<enzotib> uno che fa finta di non capire per rompere la michia
<enzotib> minchia*
<simone> no i linux non lo conosco bene mi devi aiutare enzo
<enzotib> io ho smesso, ti ho scritto tante cose, rileggitele, e se non capisci arrangiati
<simone> ah grazie dell aiuto meno male che c'è scritto che se hai bisogno c'è la chat bella cortesia
<simone> non  verrò più qui dentro grazie molto gentili
<enzotib> ciao
<mibofra> simone: vero che enzotib non è molto ospitale
<simone> che fatta gente c'è al mondo io dico
<mibofra> simone
<mibofra> vedo se posso darti una mano io
<mibofra> cosa non ti quadra ?
<alexio_> mibofra purtroppo non ha funzionato
<mibofra> alexio_ : che kernel hai ?
<simone> ok mibofra non mi fa più gli aggiormentii ubuntu 10.04
<simone> e non mi fa scaricare programmi come skype
<alexio_> mibofra, 3.5.0-17-generic
<mibofra> simone: se dai sudo apt-get update che cosa ottieni ? postandolo su paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> alexio_ : aggiornalo :)
<simone> niente mibofra
<alexio_> mibofra, come faccio? c'è una guida in merito?
<mibofra> simone: come niente ? digitalo nel terminale , cosa ti restituisce ?
<mibofra> alexio_ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<simone> mi dice impossibile scaricare alcuni file
<simone> poi impossibile recuperare alcuni file
<mibofra> simone : copia ed incolla il contenuto del terminale su paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> alexio_ ed ovviamente riavvi :D .
<simone> fatto mibofra
<mibofra> mi dai il link del paste ?
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524742/
<mibofra> enzotib: visto che con un pochino di pazienza si ottiene tutto :) ? (piccolissimo OT XD ) .
<enzotib> mibofra, io ho detto esattamente le stesse cose, bah
<mibofra> enzotib: fa niente XD .
<enzotib> gli ho detto almeno due volte di rileggere i messaggi che avevo scritto, ma era troppa fatica
<enzotib> goditelo
<mibofra> simone: sembra che hai installato la 10.10 , ma è fuori supporto da un pezzo XD .
<simone> quindi mibofra che devo fare
<mibofra> simone: installare ubuntu 12.04 o 12.10
<mibofra> la 12.04 è LTS (5 anni di supporto )
<simone> già scaricato il file ma non so se riesco a fare il boot da usb
<mibofra> simone: ed un dvd non l'hai ?
<simone> di cd vuoti non ne ho
<alexio_> mibofra, no ho ancora fatto reboot, ma dopo aver fatto quegli aggiornamenti uname -r mi da ancora 3.5.0-17-generic
<mibofra> simone: 1)puoi provare ad usare unetbootin per la chiavetta :D , 2)puoi alzarti e chiedere un dvd al vicino di casa :D .
<alexio_> faccio reboot e riprovo
<simone> adeso provo con la chiavetta se c'è opzione dal bios
<mibofra> simone: ma l'hai fatta la chiavetta per il boot ? :D al limite, anche se è un gesto estremo, puoi provare l'avanzamento di versione dalla 10.10 alla 12.10 :D , ma mi sembra un suicidio :D .
<simone> come si fa mibofra
<alexio> mibofra, purtroppo non è cambiato nulla
<mibofra> simone: sudo do-release-upgrade
<alexio> uname -r mi torna sempre 3.5.0-17
<mibofra> alexio: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<mibofra> la 12.10 ?
<simone> adesso che faccio mibofra
<alexio> si
<alexio> installata questa sera
<mibofra> alexio: anche se può sembrarti molto strano , ti consiglio di provare la versione in via di sviluppo della 13.04 codename: Raring Ringtail ,
<mibofra> che ora monta il kernel 3.8
<mibofra> simone: partito il comando ?
<simone> si ma dice che impossibile scaricare l aggiornamento dice che ci sono problemi di rete
<alexio> mibofra, che cos'ha di tanto diverso?
<simone> da me internet va
<mibofra> simone: strano , riavvia e riprova , chissà , io sono qui ad aspettarti :)
<simone> ok
<mibofra> alexio: icone del launcher , migliorie varie (e ovviamente anche alcuni bug, ma trascurabili adesso) e le ultime versioni di kernel , ecc .
<alexio> ok mibofra, grazie e buona serata
<mibofra> alexio: prego, in caso di dubbio mi trovi qui ;)
<AlE_> ciaooo
<mibofra> ciao AlE_ :)
<AlE_> ragazzi avete una guida di shell script per imparare a programmare con comandi linux?
<a7x> ohm
<a7x> !chat | AlE_
<ubot-it> AlE_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> !comandi | AlE_
<ubot-it> AlE_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> AlE_, e http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<AlE_> ok grazie :)
<AlE_> sto creandomi un server ubuntu seguendo la vostra guida del sito, scusate la domanda.. ma è proprio necessario seguirla interamente per renderlo funzionale o c'è qualcosa d'essenziale che può bastare?
<mibofra> AlE_ se la segui tutta sicuramente troverai il tutto funzionante :)
<AlE_> si ma mi dice d'installare tipo server postsgreSQL dopo mySQL
<AlE_> necessario che li installi entrambi?
<mibofra> no, suggerisco mysql
<AlE_> dovrei montarci un cms infatti ho optato per quello avendoci fatto già pratica
<AlE_> per potercelo montare (il che non è presente nella guida), dovrei prima crearmi una directory?
<Virunga> Posso usare espressioni regolari nei file di configurazione di logrotate? Funzionerebbe?
<Virunga> tipo /var/log/mydir/.*\.log { ... }
<nannosk> salve
<mibofra> Virunga: ciao , provare non nuoce :)
<Virunga> mibofra: credevo di non poterlo fare visto che volevo ruotarlo giornalmente, e non posso aspettare, ma si potrebbe provare ruotando per dimensione. Ad ogni modo ho trovato la risposta nella documentazione.
<mibofra> ok
<nellix> Buonasera.2 pc.Uno ubuntu 12.04,l'altro win7.Su win7 ho condiviso una cartella,Da ubuntu con nautilus vedo la cartella a volte si a volte no.Ovviamente non faccio o cambio nulla xke questo accada.Pareri ? Grazie
<leosacc> buonasera
<mibofra> ciao :)
<mibofra> nellix: fai il contrario, condividi la carella su ubuntu :)
<nellix> gia' fatto ! e funziona...
<mibofra> nellix: fatto con system-config-samba :D ?
<nellix> si
<mibofra> hai i permessi ?
<nellix> ho tutto
<mibofra> gli utenti corrispondono a samba ?
<nellix> pure il passaporto
<mibofra> *samba
<nellix> e poi , se non avessi i permessi , (che nn è così) xke a volte si e a volte no ?
<nellix> forse le fasi della luna ? :-)
<nellix> ragazzi , buon fine serata , ci si legge magari domani.Tnx
<mibofra> ok, ciao :)
<mibofra> trovi comunque qualche post risolto da me nel forum, vedi li ;)
<mibofra> ciao :).
<nellix> ok vedo , di nuovo. :) .
<mibofra> ciao :)
<canerandagio> ciaoooooo!!!!! la mia prima volta
<canerandagio> list
<canerandagio> 1list
<canerandagio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pdor> ciao qualcuno mi puo' aiutare a fare funzionare midomi su xubuntu? mi chiede di cambiare i permessi del microfono ma non trovo un posto dove cambiarli
<altair> pdor i permessi.... del microfono1?
<pdor> trovato nelle impostazioni flash player grazie scusa
<altair> pdor ... non scusarti! Anzi.. ho imparato qualcosa anch'io
<pdor> basta fare la ricerca giusta nei forum
<pdor> e mi sa che midomi non funzia
<Izon> salve a tutti
<altair> pdor che forum hai utilizzato?
<altair> ciao Izon
<Izon> posso chiedere per un problema di installazione ubuntu 12.10?
<altair> Izon chiedi
<Izon> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu come dual-boot su un pc con windows xp sp3
<Izon> ho un singolo hd ma ho gia creato due partizioni
<Izon> o meglio, una partizione dove sta windows e il resto è spazio non allocato
<Izon> fin qui tutto ok
<Izon> ma quando cerco di avviare ubuntu da cd
<Izon> prima mi mostra una specie di schermata di caricamento ubuntu 12.10 con quattro puntini
<Izon> poi finita quella lo schermo lampeggia in continuazione e non va piu avanti...
<jester-> Izon: non mostra nemmeno la prima schermata dove scegliere la lingua e inserire opzioni?
<Izon> sembra che stia cercando di cambiare risoluzione di continuo
<Izon> no nemmeno quella
<jester-> Izon: scarica la alternate e fai con quella
<Izon> ok grazie, ma quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<jester-> è solo installer grafica minima
<Izon> ah ora, dopo circa 15 minuti
<jester-> Izon: penso sia la scheda grafica
<Izon> mi scrive che il sistema è in modalità low-grapichs
<jester-> che scheda grafica hai
<altair> jester-, l'installer non riesce a capire che scheda grafica ha? E' per questo che sfarfalla?
<Izon> è integrata su una scheda madre della ASRock
<Izon> lo sto installando su un pc di fascia bassissima per provarlo
<jester-> Izon: hai la partizione  spazio non allocato
<Izon> si
<altair> Izon se è di fascia bassissima avresti dovuto usare Lubuntu e non Ubuntu. cmq.... vediamo come risolvere...
<jester-> Izon: allora  sceglierai diinstallare si spazio libero contiguo
<Izon> si
<jester-> altair: non è cambi poi la storia della grafica, i driver sono comuni
<Izon> solo che ora mi chiede cosa voglio fare
<Izon> ma non riesco a comandarlo da mouse...
<Izon> e nemmeno da tastiera...
<altair> Izon ma che scelte hai?
<Izon> Run in low-graphics mode for just one session
<jester-> Izon: mi sa che piu che vecchio è un reperto il pc
<Izon> Reconfigure graphics
<Izon> Troubleshoot the error
<jester-> Izon: run low
<Izon> Exit to console login
<Izon> si ma non riesco a sceglierlo... :(
<jester-> usa le frecce
<altair> se dai invio non parte?
<jester-> Izon: tatiera usb?
<Izon> si
<jester-> Izon: devi entrare nel bios e abilitare usb legacy
<jester-> o la rtastiera usb non va fino a che non si carica un os
<altair> jester... sei un grande.
<Izon> grazie, provo subito
<altair> jester.... un consiglio. ho pc con processori a 64 bit ma monto ancora le distro a 32 perchè con le 64 avevo sempre problemi e comportamenti fastidiosi su alcuni programmi... soprattutto per quelli sviluppati con tecno32bit
<altair> secondo te vale la pena passare alla 64bit stabilmente?
<jester-> altair: se non fai tipo grafica pesante  o compili roba grossa no
<jester-> uso normale la differenza è trascurabile
<altair> no, lo utilizzo come sistema operativo, lo configuro parecchio, uso programmi per fotoritocco, programmo, ho un blog su linux, e gestisco tutto da qui
<altair> io con linux mi sento un topolino nel formaggio
<altair> a parte che non trovo il sostituto di moviemaker per windows
<altair> nessun programma è intuitivo come quello per il montaggio di piccoli video..... linux ha questo buco e con wine... non gira.
<jester-> altair: kdenlive
<Izon> ora ho fatto un reboot manuale con tastiera e mouse classici, sto aspettando che inizializzi di nuovo e provo...
<jester-> è molto piu potente e fa cose in piu
<Izon> scusate se ho interrotto il discorso
<altair> jester ma è intuitivo?
<altair> Izon tranquy...come va
<jester-> altair: abbasstanza
<Izon> sto aspettando che si faccia tutte le sue seghe mentali per capire che non riconosce la scheda video
<Izon> poi provo
<altair> jester... uso xubuntu... si tira dietro anche mezzo kde? :)
<altair> ok Izon...siamo qui
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-13
<Izon> grazie :)
<jester-> altair: si prende le dipendenze ma sarebbe anche ora di finirla considerare le librerie come appesantimmento del sistema
<altair> jester-, non intendevo quello. Se hai xubuntu e installi kubuntu-desktop succede un finimondo. Ho già provato due volte. Si rovina qualcosa. Mentre riesci male a far funzionare Kubuntu invece Xubuntu viene modificato molto nei caratteri, nei colori, e funziona malissimo.
<altair> jester-, te lo chiedevo solo epr quello.
<jester-> altair: non istallli
<altair> jester-, le librerie servono eccome, ma se gli sviluppatori share le librerie modificandole magari un filino (strnao visto che il kernel dovrebbe ed è unico) ....
<jester-> kubuntu desktop 0,
<jester-> a solo i0
<jester-> kdenlive
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<a7x> jester- °°
<altair> jester-, ?
<jester-> si è incorro0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<Izon> ?
<altair> una tastiera al tavolo dueeeeee!!!!
<Izon> lol
<altair> jester-, è tutto ok?
<jester-> altair: yess le è passata la tosse
<altair> jester-, posso solo immaginare la delicatezza dei calcioni...per fargliela passare... :D
<jester-> si fa quel che serve
<jester-> altair:  no so se ci sia un paciccatore filmativalido  gnome
<altair> jester-, ho installato e sto provando kdenlive.... non dico che quello che dici è sempre perfetto ma ogni volta che ho seguito i tuoi consigli ho sempre preso per le orecchie il bianconiglio!!!!! Con buonapace dell'Alice sbagliata! :P
<altair> jester-, esiste un comando per refreshare il menù di xubuntu?
<altair> mi spiego
<altair> kdenlive è installato. lo posso anche lanciare dal terminale. Dal compositore dei menù lo vedo, ma dal menù vero e proprio in multimedia non lo vedo ancora.
<jester-> non vedi nlive nei menu eh?
<altair> exactly
<jester-> altair: ci sarà sicuro ma non 0
<jester-> so quale è
<altair> il menù di xubuntu è lentuccio ad aggiornarsi.
<jester-> se termini sessione e ri0e
<jester-> ntri dovrebe apparire
<jester-> rientri*
<altair> si jester se rientro appare sicuro
<jester-> lancialo da terminale
<Izon> bene, ora si è direttamente inchiodato...
<Izon> inchiodato nel senso che non si apre nemmeno più il lettore dvd...
<altair> Izon °°.... riavvia
<Izon> provo a installarlo su questo pc
<Izon> ovviamente devo sloggare... se ci siete torno appena ho installato
<Izon> in ogni caso grazie mille e scusate per il disturbo
<altair> non disturbi mai
<Izon> grazie :)
<Izon> a dopo!!
<Luca-91> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e scusate per l'orario
<Luca-91> ma volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi ha avuto fortuna con la 12.10 64bit e i driver nvidia ??
<Luca-91> io ho avuto solo problemi ...
<leosacc> notte a tutti...
<Izon> altair?
<Izon> son di nuovo qua...
<altair> Izon dimmi
<Izon> ho provato a installare ubuntu su questo pc
<Izon> il cd partiva
<altair> e
<Izon_> non scriveva piu...
<Izon_> cosa ti è arrivato?
<altair> nulla
<Izon_> ah ecco
<Izon_> dicevo ho installato
<Izon_> e ha fatto tutto come da routine
<Izon_> quando lo avvio mi fa la schermata di login
<Izon_> ma fatto il login nulla
<Izon_> resta lo sfondo
<Izon_> e basta
<Izon_> niente desktop, barre degli strumenti... nulla di nulla...
<altair> ascolta bisogna vedere se scendo giù con il mouse
<altair> magari ha rilevato una risoluzione sbagliata
<Izon_> non mi sembra
<Izon_> la freccia si ferma giusta a fondo schermo
<Izon> ...rieccomi...
<Izon> dicevo non mi sembra
<Izon> la freccia di ferma giusta a fondo schermo
<Izon> se clicco in giro non capita nulla
<Izon> cioè... morto...
<blueoil22> ciao
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<andrea> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest21250> sto provando a installare linux nel mio pc però purtroppo non riesco, ho provato da cd e usb ma non succede nulla, qualche idea?
<enzotib> Guest21250, che significa "non succede nulla"? sii un po' più preciso e specifico
<Izon> ciao a tutti
<Guest21250> mi spiego meglio
<Izon> posso chiedere una mano?
<Guest21250> faccio partire da usb, comincia a caricare e vedo la schermata viola di ubuntu con i due simboli in basso al centro, poi da li tutto si ferma
<Guest21250> stessa cosa se parte da cd
<Guest21250> ho provato ubuntu, chrunchbang, mint, stessa storia per tutti
<Guest21250> avevo già ionstallato ubuntu sul pc anni fa, poi ho cambiato hd e mi hanno installato il seven
<Guest21250> volevo metterlo in dual boot
<jester-> Guest21250: prova con cd alternate
<Izon> jester posso chiederti una mano?
<Guest21250> ok provo quello
<Guest21250> grazie
<jester-> Izon: chiedi
<Izon> grazie jester
<Izon> ho installato ubuntu su questo pc
<Izon> tutto regolare
<Izon> arrivo correttamente fino alla schermata di login
<Izon> fatto il login però, si inchioda
<Izon> mi resta lo sfondo
<Izon> il cursore del mouse si muove
<Izon> ma non compare nulla
<jester-> Izon: cosa hai installato
<Izon> ubuntu 12.10
<Izon> versione classica
<Izon> non sul pc di cui parlavo ieri sera
<Izon> ma quello che sto usando ora
<Izon> questo è un po piu performante
<Izon> anche se non molto
<jester-> Izon: parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura giusto per vedere sè un problema di driver grafico
<Izon> gia fatto
<Izon> 2 righe di comandi e si inchioda
<Izon> non fa nulla
<jester-> Izon: scheda video?
<Izon> ATI Radeon X700 SE
<jester-> Izon: dovrebbe essere compatibile,  da recovery vai in toot con rete e dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Izon> in root con rete intendi?
<jester-> si
<Izon> ok ora provo
<Izon> grazie jester
<jester-> non vorrei che mancasse uqlache pezzo
<Izon> provo, a dopo
<mark99> Ciao a tutti
<Izon> sono di nuovo qui...
<Izon> allora, ovviamente avviando i comandi subito da root non riesce a trovare i server
<Izon> quindi sono tornato al ripristino e ho provato ad avviare la rete
<Izon> a quel punto mi scrive
<jester-> Izon: root con rete e cavo?
<Izon> si ho la rete via cavo se intendi quello
<Izon> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1
<jester-> e sei andato in root con rete?
<Izon> non ho un opzione root con rete
<Izon> ho solo o la shell di root
<Izon> o abilita la rete
<jester-> abilita la rete e poi in root
<Izon> appunto
<Izon> ma quando ho abilitato la rete
<Izon> mi ha scritto quello che ho scritto sopra
<Izon> poi
<Izon> .
<Izon> #/dev/sdb1: clean, 168138/4874240 files, 1058984/19486464 blocks
<Izon> senza cancelletto
<Izon> e si è inchiodato
<mark99> avrei una domanda banale essendo nuovo del mondo ubuntu, sto scrivendo una piccola applicazione di esempio client/server tra 2 processi comunicanti in locale(127.0.0.1), il problema è che compilata ed eseguita su Osx funziona correttamente, facendo lo stesso su Ubuntu funziona ma non riescono a comunicare, c'è qualche impostazione che deve essere settata su Ubuntu affinchè funzioni? Del tipo firewall etc?
<jester-> Izon: sa di disco un po ciucco
<Izon> disco fisso dici?
<jester-> !chat | mark99
<ubot-it> mark99: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Izon> può incidere che uno è SATA e l'altro no?
<jester-> Izon: si, in recovery root dai: touch /forcefsck e riavvia che fa lo scandisk
<jester-> Izon: non interessa se sata o ide
<Izon> però, può incidere che lo stesso problema me lo dava anche con l'avvio del live cd?
<Izon> ossia, avviavo ubuntu di prova da cd
<Izon> e mi mostrava solo lo sfondo e nient'altro?
<jester-> Izon: logico che se uno dei due hd è cucco da problemi
<Izon> grazie jester, riprovo
<Izon> scusa se ti rompo le balle di continuo...
<Izon> a dopo
<Izon> niente di niente...
<Izon> mi dice che non puo fare lo scandisk perchè il filesystem è in sola lettura
<Izon> jester- non so più cosa fare
<enzotib> Izon, hai un altro pc disponibile?
<Izon> oltre a questo si
<Izon> ma non è in rete
<Izon> ed è molto vecchio
<enzotib> Izon, ti direi di fare una liveusb con finnix, avviare con quella e fare un controllo del disco
<enzotib> Izon, finnix è una derivata di debian ottima per la diagnostica
<tnx222> ciao, devo fare il trasloco di ubuntu dal vecchio disco al nuovo. Ho già letto qualche guida e credo di aver capito come usare dd per spostare le partizioni. Prima di rigenerare grub2 devo modificare gli UUID delle partizioni dentro fstab, giusto?
<BUG__> buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum, non so dove poter trovare aiuto, ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04 più precisamente è un problema di audio e video, voi sapete dove posso chiedere per un problema del genere ? grazie
<enzotib> BUG__, questo non è il forum
<Izon> enzotib, grazie, proverò anche questa
<xiaoy> tnx222, usa g4l o clonezilla
<Izon> grazie ancora, a dopo
<enzotib> tnx222, è utile, ma forse non necessario per la partizione /, grub se la trova da solo e fstab non viene usato per quella, che se la trova già montata
<enzotib> tnx222, ma in linea di principio sì, è corretto
<tnx222> xiaoy devo montare un dual boot con il vecchio windows che non esiste più sul vecchio disco.
<xiaoy> tnx222, appunto, io l'ho usato un centinaio di volte (g4l)
<xiaoy> tnx222, a parte che puoi spostare le partizioni
<tnx222> enzotib visto che reinstallerò windows in dual boot devo correggere dentro ubuntu anche il disk identifier?
<enzotib> tnx222, dove?
<enzotib> tnx222, monti in auto la partizione windows da fstab, o parli di grub?
<tnx222> enzotib forse ho un pò di confusione, il disk identifier è sul MBR?
<enzotib> tnx222, per grub non devi fare niente, update-grub si trova le cose da solo
<enzotib> tnx222, per fstab sì, devi cambiare eventuali UUID scritti lì
<tnx222> enzotib quindi dentro la vecchia installazione di ubuntu che sto per traslocare non c'è nessun file  che fa riferimento al disk identifier (c'è solo nel vecchio mbr)
<tnx222> enzotib bene, installo un nuovo windows, creo la estesa per ubuntu cont tutte le partizioni logiche più grandi della vecchia installazione, uso dd, correggo gli UUID e alla fine rigenro grub. mi sono perso qualcosa?
<enzotib> tnx222, l'UUID è sicuramente nel boot sector della partizione, se cloni con dd non dovrebbe cambiare
<enzotib> tnx222, direi che grosso modo è corretto, a meno che non sfugga qualcosa anche a me
<tnx222> enzotib quidni partizionamento manuale sul nuovo e poi dd sovrascrive i nuovi UUID con i vecchi
<enzotib> mi pare di sì
<tnx222> enzotib ok, se trovo qualche inghippo rientro in chat dalla live, grazie a utti per ora
<tnx222> ciao e buona giornatat a tutti
<Akhilleus> It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible.
<altair> ciao a tutti. utilizzo xubuntu e da un mesetto ho un problema. se clicco sul fondo di una pagina web si aprono altre pagine publicitarie. uso firefox con abpblocker ma ormai sembra non faccia più il suo lavoro. come risolvere?
<Akhilleus> cosa dovrei installare?
<altair> Akhilleus, che distro utilizzi?
<Akhilleus> lubuntu ho installato libstdc++5
<Akhilleus> ma nn va cmq
<Akhilleus> devo installare la stampante
<Akhilleus> l'installazione prosegue ma stampa tutto tranne che i pdf
<Akhilleus> la stampante in questione è samsung ml-1670 ho seguito la guida ma nisba
<cesare3> ciao a tutti
<Akhilleus> altair ma i pdf perchè nn me li stampa????
<Akhilleus> è assurdo
<altair> se provi a stampare un'immagine riesci?
<Akhilleus> si si
<altair> ok
<altair> che ditro usi?
<Akhilleus> lubuntu 12.10
<mibofra> ciao Akhilleus, altair :) . Che avete oggi :)) ?
<Akhilleus> non mi stampa questa maledetta ml-1670
<Akhilleus> ho seguito una guida
<altair> Akhilleus, ma che programma usi per visualizzare i pdf?
<altair> adobe?
<altair> evince?
<Akhilleus> si ma ne ho pure un altro
<altair> e non va da nessuno?
<altair> mibofra, Buongiorno!  Scusami... non avevo letto!
<mibofra> Akhulleus :) , ma ci sono su openprinting.org i driver per la tua stampante ?
<Akhilleus> no ma se cerchi su google ml-1670 quasi nessuno riesce
<Akhilleus> controllo ma nn credo
<Akhilleus> come li cerco
<altair> mibofra, cos'è openprinting? driver open per le stampanti?
<altair> 1670 non contemplata
<altair> bella rogna
<altair> però esistono alcune varianti 1655 1660 1665
<altair> secondo me devi scaricare quei driver e provarli
<altair> se sei fortunato magari riesci.
<altair> oppure devi trovare il punto dove forzare la stampante a stampare i pdf come se fossero immagini (e risolvi il problema)
<mibofra> altair: si , i driver open :)
<altair> mibofra, non sapevo dell'esistenza di questa pagina..... come dire... vuoi sposarmi?!?!?!?
<altair> ho risolto 150mila problemi con sta pagina
<altair> funzionaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
<Akhilleus> come cerco i driver open per l amia
<altair> esiste una cosa del genere per gli scanner?
<altair> Akhilleus, http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<mibofra> altair: :D , io sono ragazzo, se sei ragazza si :D .
<altair> vai qui
<altair> mibofra, per questa vita siamo fortunati.... ci sposiamo due ragazze  poi si va a pizza tutti insieme.
<altair> Akhilleus, scegli samsung
<altair> appare un altro menù
<mibofra> :D
<altair> e poi trovi 1665
<mibofra> esatto :)
<altair> scarica. Installa da sistema stampanti e poi sventola alta la bandiera del pinguino appena stampata con la tua stampante nuova di zecca ehm
<Akhilleus> cliccato la 1665 ma nn scarica
<altair> ah interessante
<altair> ho capito
<altair> aspetta un attimo
<mibofra> Akhilleus : non c'è la pagina per scaricare il deb ?
<altair> ho letto dove reperirli.
<Akhilleus> no
<mibofra> dacci l'indirizzo :)
<Akhilleus> osside.net
<Akhilleus> ce l'ho ma nn va
<altair> mibofra, si devono scaricare dal sito di samsung
<altair> aspetta...
<Akhilleus> ti riporta al sito samsung
<Akhilleus> nn vanno
<mibofra> altair: LOL :D .
<mibofra> con le epson non fa così :D .
<altair> mibofra, ho visto su opendrivers che hanno fatto tutti così quelli che hanno epson 1670....
<AlE_> ciao a tuttiiiii
<altair> http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/ML-1670/SEE-downloads
<mibofra> altair: lo so :) (anche se io ho una stylus sx420w :D )
<altair> Akhilleus, qui ci sono i driver per tutti i sistemi. in basso trovi quelli per 1670.... provare non nuoce...
<altair> ale.....ciao
<Akhilleus> ho installaoto quelli il poblema è che sul terminale prima della installazione(anche se continua) appare ****  It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible.
<Akhilleus> ****  Custom Qt library will be configured for use with this package.
<altair> mibofra, cmq sto utilizzando xubuntu. E' quasi strepitoso se non fosse che manca qualche effetto video alla compiz.... ho provato anche ad installare compiz ma qualcosa non va... il cubo non si visualizza e non gira. peccato.
<Akhilleus> mgari è x quello che nn  va
<Akhilleus> manca qualcosa
<mibofra> altair: per gli effetti strabilianti c'è kubuntu (con kde e plasma :D )
<altair> hai provato a lanciare l'installazione come amministratore?
<AlE_> ragazzi non riesco a fare l'upgrade mi da quet'Out.. http://pastebin.com/PaVNjnkJ
<Akhilleus> l'installazione parte ma nel terminale da questo
<AlE_> cosa devo fare??
<Akhilleus> ****  It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible.****  Custom Qt library will be configured for use with this package.
<altair> mibofra, se provo ad installare kde su xubuntu succede il finimondo. provato due volte....due finimondo. devo installare kubuntu solo per vedere qualcosa di bello sullo schermo?
<mibofra> altair: infatti dicevo di usare kubuntu :)
<Akhilleus> c'è una soluzione o lascio perdere????
<Akhilleus> ditemi voi
<Akhilleus> ****  It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible.****  Custom Qt library will be configured for use with this package
<Akhilleus> é un errore questo
<Akhilleus> se nn risolvo nn va credo
<mibofra> Akilleus: che stampante è ?
<Akhilleus> sapete aiutarmi?
<Akhilleus> ml-1670 samsung
<Akhilleus> ****  It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible.****  Custom Qt library will be configured for use with this package
<Akhilleus> è il problema anzitutto
<mibofra> Akilleus: dovrebbe fare al caso tuo : http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-linux-mint-13-driver-stampante-samsung-ml-1670
<Akhilleus> ma hai letto cio' che ho scritto prima????
<Akhilleus> nn va lo stesso
<mibofra> Akilleus: per le librerie qt ecc installa kde-full o kubuntu-desktop .
<mibofra> ma è un macello di roba :D .
<Akhilleus> ok nn riuscite fa nulla
<altair> mmmm
<altair> se n'è andato!?!?!?
<mibofra> si XD
<altair> assurdo -_-
<altair> ma poi così arrogante. bah.
<dod> :)
<mibofra> fatti suoi .
<altair> mibofra, che de usi per ubuntu?
<altair> che versione di ubuntu?
<mibofra> Io uso ubu 13.04 development branch, per i DE mi muovo tra unity e kde .
<altair> si può già utilizzare? è abbastanza stabile? non è prestino?
<mibofra> altair: il rischio è la mia specialità :) , con il kernel 3.8 è abbastanza stabile, certo i bug ci sono, ma trascurabili, diciamo che è utilizzabile :) .
<AlE_> ciao ragazzi scusate..
<Guest055> Ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto per condividere una connessione internet
<mibofra> Guest055: ciao, quante /quali interfacce di rete hai ?
<Guest055> sono connesso ad internet tramite wireless (wlan0) e volevo portarla su cavo (eth1)
<mibofra> Guest :) , molto semplice , usi network manager ?
<Guest055> ho provato questo comando ma sembra non funzionare: iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.2.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<mibofra> Guest055: mi ascolti :D ?
<Guest055> no non uso network manager
<AlE_> non riesco a dare l'upgrade al mio server mi restituisce http://pastebin.com/uH3k9zep e non so come fare!!
<mibofra> Guest055: wicd ? era per sapere perché con networkmanager è semplicissimo :)
<Guest055> ho wicd
<mibofra> Guest: ti da fastidio passare a nm :) ?
<Guest055> no assolutamente
<Guest055> se dici che e' meglio lo scarico subito
<mibofra> ok :)
<mibofra> fallo
<Guest055> wicd lo posso tenere o e' meglio se lo tolgo?
<mibofra> Guest055: se lo togli sarebbe meglio, ma decidi tu :)
<Guest055> ok allora mi sconnetto, tolgo wicd, riconfiguro il tutto con nm e se ho problemi ci sentiamo
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<mibofra> Guest055: devi configurare solo una cosa
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<mibofra> la connessione di rete eth
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<mibofra> ipv4 condiviso
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<mibofra> ipv6 disabilitato
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<mibofra> AlE_ che c''è ^
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<mibofra> ?
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<Guest055> ok
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:29:40 -0800
<AlE_> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con apt-get upgrade non mi fa aggiornare e mi da sta schermata, come posso risolvere? http://pastebin.com/uH3k9zep
<AlE_> SCUSATE NON L'HO FATTO APPOSTA!!
<AlE_> eh scusa non so cosa mi ha incollato
<AlE_> praticam non riesco a fare l'upgrade del sistema che mi da una patinata e non so come risolvere
<mibofra> AlE_ usa sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .
<AlE_> mi da lo stesso risultato se non simile :/
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> dai un sudo apt-get update prima
<mibofra> AlE_ prova anche sudo do-release-upgrade
<AlE_> aspetta vado per ordine.. update fatto!
<AlE_> ok col primo metodo non cambia nulla!
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> prova l'altro
<AlE_> ora update e do l'altro cmd
<AlE_> nessun nuovo rilascio trovato!
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> prova con un riavvio
<AlE_> già fatto prima, riprovo?
<mirnos> buongiorno :)
<mibofra> riprova AlE_
<mibofra> ciao mirnos :)
<Guest055> ho un dubbio cosi' facendo le macchine connesse alla rete eth prendono l'IP tramite DHCP?
<mibofra> Guest055: si :)
<mirnos> il mio problema è: quando voglio riattivare il pc dopo aver bloccato lo schermo, la finestrella in cui dovrei inserire la password x riattivare la sessione impiega una trentina di secondi a comparire, quando prima della formattazione (ho reinstallato sempre lo stesso os, ubunti 12.04) era immediata
<jacopingi> non riesco a installare ubuntu sul mio pc win 8
<jacopingi> ho il file ios fa non il cd
<jacopingi> iso
<AlE_> ok, ora?
<Guest055> io le ho configurate con IP statici
<AlE_> l'ultimo cmd dà sempre lo stesso risultato :/
<jacopingi> non riesco ad installare ubuntu ho il file iso ma non il cd non so come installarelo
<jacopingi> ho un pc windows 8 acer
<mirnos> jacopingi: scarica unetbootin e montalo su un usb
<jacopingi> dove posso scaricarlo?
<mirnos> rendendolo bootable puoi far partire linstallazione direttamente da usb
<mirnos> ovviamente prima dei impostare il boot da usb nel bios
<mirnos> jacopingi: www.google.it lo trovi di sicuro
<jacopingi> nel bios ci sono vari usb quale sc elgo?
<mirnos> io di solito importo la .iso già scaricata, ma se non ricordo male puoi scaricarla direttamente dal programma
<mirnos> jacopingi: disattiva tutti gli archivi esterni, e scegli la periferica in cui hai montato l'os
<mirnos> anzi, più che disattivare, staccali proprio
<jacopingi> ok ma non ho capito bene nel bios ci sono varie scritte con usb cd-rom.... ma quale scelgo mi manca solo questo passaggio
<jacopingi> grazie
<AlE_> mibofra_ cosa posso fare?
<mirnos> nel bios visualizzerai il tuo hd interno, leventuale lettore cd, e le periferiche esterne collegate(usb, hd esterni)
<mirnos> tu come priorità imposta l'usb, dipende da bios a bios come viene visualizzata, di solito vedi il nome della periferica
<Guest055> io vado, grazie dell'aiuto
<mirnos> ciao Guest055
<jacopingi> ok grazie provo nel usb metto solo il file iso vero?
<mibofra> AlE_ : che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<jacopingi> 12.10
<AlE_> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae i686) server
<mirnos> jacopingi: devi prima passarla con 1 software che ti rendi l'usb bootable, non basta copiare l'iso su usb
<mibofra> AlE_ : reinstallalo
<AlE_> noooooo ci stò mettendo una vita x concigurarlo tutto...
<AlE_> c'è la 12.10 per il server?
<mirnos> mibofra: scusa se insisto, mi hai dato già una mano più di una volta tempo fa, non sai come posso risolvere?
<mirnos> è qualche giorno che passo ma nessuno mi ha mai risposto :(
<mirnos> non so manco come posso cercare il problema su un motore di ricerca
<AlE_> devo per forza installare ogni pacchetto della guida per configurare un server funzionante?
<mibofra> mirnos: ciao :D , cosa nonva ?
<mibofra> XD
<Fabriziooo> giorno a tutti!
<mibofra> ciao :)
<mibofra> *non va , anche se è uscito XD
<mibofra> AlE_ : se non va ,oppure non sei connesso ad internet XD
<Fabriziooo> Scusatemi, purtroppo ho cancellato dei files con il tasto CANC :muro: e siccome mi servono vorrei riprendermeli, ma purtroppo dentro il cestino non ci sono :( .... come posso fare per riprenderli??? :o
<AlE_> naaaaaaaaa… che soluzione drastica.. vabbeh..
<Smokers> Salve a
<Smokers> tutti
<AlE_> ti dicevo, per una configurazione buona devo per forza installare e seguire tutte e 384 pagine della guida? non c'è un essenziale?
<Smokers> scusate come posso far riconoscere la mia scheda audio che è una Terratech 6 dmx fire pci ad Xubuntu ?
<mibofra> Fabriziooo: è smachiniosissimo :D  comunque
<mibofra> !photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<mibofra> XD
<Fabriziooo> mibofra: cioè? :-D
<mibofra> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<mibofra> Fabrizio , aspetta
<Fabriziooo> mibofra ok
<mibofra> Fabriziooo: guarda qui : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<jaky> ciao a tutti mi potreste per favore spiegare passo passo come installare ubuntu sul mio pc ho un acer windows 8 ho il file iso ma non ho il cd ne chiavetta ho solo wubi grazie
<mibofra> jaky: non conviene che usi wubi , specialmente su win 8 . Fatti un giro e vai a comprare un cd :D .
<jaky> ma io potri usare wubi?
<jaky> ?
<mibofra> te lo sconsiglio proprio vivissimamente :D .
<mibofra> :D ho usato addirittura un avverbio inventato adesso :D .
<jaky> ho trovato una chiavetta mi spiegheresti passo passo come installarlo?
<alexpixel22> Ciao a tutti, non riesco piu a far partire blender e l'errore che mi da su terminale è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1527629/
<alexpixel22> Qualche aiuto??
<enzotib> alexpixel22, come lo hai installato?
<alexpixel22> da sudo apt-get install blender
<Fabriziooo> grazie mibofra ora do un occhiata
<mibofra> Fabriziooo: prego :)
<enzotib> alexpixel22, grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dem_> dopo aggiornamenti software ,coronologia firefox non funziona, qualche idea?
<enzotib> !pastebin | alexpixel22
<ubot-it> alexpixel22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexpixel22> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1527641/
<enzotib> alexpixel22, l'ultima riga dice che c'è qualcosa che non va nel driver grafico
<enzotib> ma non sono abbastanza addentro all'argomento per aiutarti oltre
<alexpixel22> enzotib, grazie lo stesso perchè ho sempre avuto dei problemi di scheda grafica
<AlE_> grazie mibofra alla prossima ;)
<mibofra> AlE_ prego :)
<AlE_> ciaoooo
<dem_> dopo aggiornamenti software ,coronologia firefox non funziona, non tiene traccia e non si cancella ,qualche idea?
<Davide7097> ragazzi ho una piccola domanda: è normale che l'iso dell'ultimo ubuntu 32 bit sia di 753mb? lo chiedo per essere sicuro che sia giusto, dato che non puo starci in un cd.
<dem_> 753? no
<enzotib> dem_, find ~ ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER
<enzotib> !pastebin | dem_
<ubot-it> dem_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Davide7097, sì, non ci sta in un cd, è cosa nota
<Davide7097> poi volevo sapere, è possibile dalla procedura di installazione installarlo, per esempio in una partizione di un hard disk esterno?
<dem_> enzo do questo ?          find ~ ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER
<enzotib> Davide7097, puoi installarlo dove vuoi
<enzotib> dem_, sì
<dem_> ok provo
<enzotib> Davide7097, attento però a dove metti grub
<Davide7097> io ho nell hard disk due partizioni da 700 e 200gb, e io lo voglio mettere nella seconda
<enzotib> Davide7097, scegli partizionamento manuale, e li gli dici quale partizione usare
<Davide7097> ah ok
<enzotib> Davide7097, se hai sufficiente memoria potresti fare a meno della partizione di swap
<Davide7097> ma quando riavvio il computer per bootare ubuntu, devo aver gia collegato l'hard disk esterno o posso anche prima di installarlo?
<enzotib> Davide7097, ti conviene installare grub sull'MBR del disco esterno, così da dover avviare con disco già collegato, senza necessità di modificare il disco interno
<dem_> il comando ....find ~ ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER....    non ha risolto il problema/cronologia di firefox
<enzotib> dem_, chi ti ha detto che lo avrebbe risolto, era un controllo, avrei voluto vedere l'output però
<dem_> non era una critica era per fartelo sdapere
<enzotib> dem_, e non era un rimprovero o altro, era solo per farti capire che il comando di per sé non cambiava niente, dava solo un output da interpretare
<dem_> ti do il pastebin con quel comando?
<enzotib> dem_, sì
<dem_> ok
<mirnus> mibofra: scusa sono caduto mi hai magari risposto?
<mirnus> il mio problema è: quando voglio riattivare il pc dopo aver bloccato lo schermo, la finestrella in cui dovrei inserire la password x riattivare la sessione impiega una trentina di secondi a comparire, quando prima della formattazione (ho reinstallato sempre lo stesso os, ubunti 12.04) era immediata
<dem_> 1 2 3 4  	  demetrio@demetrio-System-Product-Name:~$ find ~ ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER /home/demetrio/.mozilla.BAK/firefox/d8adncyc.default/Cache.Trash611509276/F/EF/A6F37d01  demetrio@demetrio-System-Product-Name:~$
<enzotib> dem_, non puoi usare pastebin? te lo avevo segnalato tramite ubot-it prima
<enzotib> !pastebin | dem_
<ubot-it> dem_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dem_> ok
<dem_> adesso che lo incollato come faccio a dartelo?
<enzotib> il link
<dem_> Paste from dem at Sun, 13 Jan 2013 15:23:40 +0000
<mibofra> mirnus: si :D
<mibofra> che problema hai ?
<mibofra> e ciao :)
<enzotib> dem_, il link della pagina, nella barra degli indirizzi compare qualcosa tipo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/NUMERO, ecco quello
<dem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527712/
<mirnus> quello che ho scritto poco fa, scusate se non è molto chiaro
<mirnus> il mio problema è: quando voglio riattivare il pc dopo aver bloccato lo schermo, la finestrella in cui dovrei inserire la password x riattivare la sessione impiega una trentina di secondi a comparire, quando prima della formattazione (ho reinstallato sempre lo stesso os, ubunti 12.04) era immediata
<enzotib> dem_, apt-cache policy firefox
<enzotib> dem_, sempre su pastebin
<dem_> ok
<dem_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1527725/
<enzotib> dem_, prova a creare un nuovo profilo, e vedi se da lì funziona
<dem_> tipo nuovo utente?
<enzotib> dem_, no, nuovo profilo di firefox: chiudi firefox e lancia firefox -P
<mibofra> mirnus: fai un fsck da live ;D
<dem_> lancio da terminale con .........firefox -P      ?
<enzotib> dem_, da terminale o da Alt-F2
<dem_> ok
<mirnus> mibofra: accedo al pc con 1 distro live, apro il terminale e scrivo fsck?
<mibofra> sudo fsck nome/device/root
<mibofra> tipo
<mibofra> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<mirnus> ok, e questo cosa fa?
<erika23>  ciao...ragazzi dovrei formattare un hard disk esterno da usare come archivio di file audio video e immagini che file sistem mi consiglite ntsf ext3 o ext4 ? vorrei che sia molto sicuro e abbastanza performante
<mibofra> minrus: un piccolo checkup della partizione
<mibofra> solitamente velocizza di molto :D .
<mibofra> erika23: lo devi usare solo con ubuntu o distro GNU/Linux in genere ?
<mirnus> mibofra: tra poco provo, xo il pc va benissimo, ha solo quel fastidioso problema
<mibofra> ok :)
<erika23> solo su 2 sistemi operativi linux e debian
<erika23> e ubuntu
<mibofra> erika23: e non lo devi usare in giro o scambiare dati tra amici ?
<erika23> no lo uso come backup
<erika23> privato
<tex_> ho appena installato l'ultima versione su un travelmate 252 della acer e non mi compare la dash ? aiutooo!
<mirnus> mibofra: ultima cosa, quale è il comando x vedere se il mio device si chiama sda1 o altro?
<mibofra> mirnus: sudo blkid :)
<dem_> enzotib  ok ho risolto con......  firefox -p .......e nuovo profilo.  devo riconfigurare alqune cosette ,però non è un grosso problema
<enzotib> dem_, bene
<dem_> bella|   grande!  enzotib    stacco e  ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<mirnus> ok grazie mibofra :)
<mibofra> prego :)
<jacopo> ciao a tutti ragazzi ho provato ad installare ubuntu ma non ci riesco proprio non so come si fa non ho il cd di ubuntu e non ho cd in più ho solo una chiavetta e wubi mi potreste spiegare passo passo come fare grazie
<jacopo> ho un acer win 8
<pietro98-albini> Calma e sangue freddo ;)
<pietro98-albini> Wubi serve a installarlo direttamente da Windows
<enzotib> !usbwin | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jacopo> e poi come faccio  ad installarlo da chiavetta?
<mibofra> jacopo: fatti un giro e vai a comprarti un dvd oppure usa unetoobtin per mettere l'iso nella pennetta :)
<enzotib> jacopo, se non vuoi usare wubi, e ti consiglio di lasciarlo perdere, devi avviare il pc con la pendrive inserita
<pietro98-albini> mibofra, dipende se ha il lettore
<enzotib> jacopo, naturalmente il bios deve essere impostato per avviare da usb
<mibofra> pietro98-albini: se pensa hai cd, avrà un masterizzatore almeno :D
<pietro98-albini> jacopo, che pr
<jacopo> io ho provato ad andare nel bios ma ci sono varie scritte con usb quale devo scegliere?
<enzotib> mibofra, magari senz'acca :)
<pietro98-albini> jacopo, non siamo telepatici :D
<mibofra> :D , perdon :) . correttore automatico di merd :D .
<pietro98-albini> quali sono?
<enzotib> jacopo, devi cercare qualcosa tipo boot->ordine di avvio
<mibofra> *ai :D , ok :)
<enzotib> jacopo, i bios non sono tutti uguali, anzi
<jacopo> vado a vedere e poi vi dico thanks
<mibofra> prego
<jacopo> rieccomi
<jacopo> le scritte sono: (del usb)
<jacopo> usb fdd
<jacopo> usb cd-rom
<jacopo> usb hdd
<jacopo> quale scelgo?
<jacopo> un aiutino per favore?
<pietro98-albini> jacopo, calma :)
<pietro98-albini> Io penso che sia la prima (usb fdd), poiché
<pietro98-albini> usb cd-rom indica un lettore cd esterno
<pietro98-albini> e usb-hdd un hard disk esterno
<jacopo> e devo metterla per prima nella lista?
<pietro98-albini> jacopo, si
<jacopo> riassumendo metto il file iso sulla chiavetta apro il bios metto quella per prima e dovrebbe partire?
<pietro98-albini> jacopo, si
<pietro98-albini> ma con PenDriveLinux
<jacopo> ok va bene
<pietro98-albini> non spostare il file direttamente
<jacopo> grazie mille
<jacopo> scusa ancora mi potresti dare il link di download preciso di PenDriveLinux thank
<jacopo> ho win 8
<enzotib> !usbwin | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<mibofra> www.pendrivelinux.com/
<jacopo> grazie
<coso> ubunto is shit
<xiaoy> ubunto forse, non certo ubuntu
<altair> ma che gente inutile... mah
<altair> ciao, desideravo chiedere la differenza sostanziale fra debian e ubuntu. in cosa differiscono a parte essere sviluppati da due team diversi?
<enzotib> altair, la differenza principale è la filosofia
<enzotib> altair, ubuntu vuole essere bello da vedere e facile da usare, per fare concorrenza a windows e mac-os
<enzotib> altair, mentre debian vuol essere in sistema operativo libero senza compromessi
<massy> salvelox
<enzotib> altair, detto questo, le somiglianze sono molte, e se sai usare bene ubuntu, senza essere legato a in particolare desktop environment, puoi usare anche debian
<altair> eppure se installo ubuntu sul mio asus x71sl gira benissimo mentre se installo debian gira benissimoma se chiedo di riavvviare il so o di spegnerlo risulta impossibile. parte con la procedura di spegnimento e mi ripropone il prompt. non si spegne mai.
<altair> debian 6.0.6 squezee
<altair> enzotib, bello da vedere? scusa ma se uso xfce su ubuntu o debian cosa cambia? non è sempre xfce?
<enzotib> altair, uno dei problemi di debian, a mio avviso, è che ha un ciclo di rilascio troppo lento, la versione 6 ormai è vecchia, anche come kernel
<enzotib> altair, prova e vedi la differenza, xubuntu è molto più bello di xfce su debian
<enzotib> almeno nelle impostazioni di default
<enzotib> questo è sempre un parere soggettivo, ovviamente
<enzotib> uno stesso DE può sembrare completamente diverso a seconda di come è configurato
<altair> enzotib, io uso xubuntu da mesi ormai.... dopo gnome 2 è l'unico ambiente che mi piace oltre a lxde che però è un pò troppo povero.
<enzotib> altair, anche a me piace molto
<altair> enzotib, se solo ci fosse qualche piccolo effetto in più.... sarebbe uno spettacolo. sciocchezze come le finestre tremolanti o il desktop cubico. Ma compiz su xubuntu lo appesantisce molto. ho provato.
<enzotib> a me piacerebbe che la barra sotto servisse anche per recuperare applicazioni già attive, ma non si può
<mibofra> ehm
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> parlare qui dei vari DE non mi sembra adatto altair , enzotib
<mibofra> :)
<enzotib> sì sì, hai ragione
<altair> mibofra, stavo chiedendo se si può modificare il de o potenziarlo... può servire anche ad altri utenti
<altair> cmq ok
<altair> certo
<altair> :)
<DoDIesis> buonasera...
<DoDIesis> avrei una domanda...
<DoDIesis> con il gestore aggiornamenti ho agigornato il mio netbook alla versione 12.04 LTS
<DoDIesis> ero passato per gradi dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 alla 11.10 e infine alla 12.04
<DoDIesis> funziona tutto, almeno mi sembra
<enzotib> che pazienza
<DoDIesis> grazie enzotib
<DoDIesis> C'è una cosa che non va però
<DoDIesis> mi ha mantenuto il vecchio programma Evolution e ha installato Thiunderbird
<DoDIesis> non avrei avuto problemi a mantenerli tutti e due, solo che con evlution non mi scarica più laposta
<DoDIesis> stavo quindi pensando di eliminare evolution
<DoDIesis> ma non so come fare :(
<enzotib> DoDIesis, io farei così, da terminale: sudo apt-get --simulate --purge --auto-remove purge evolution
<enzotib> DoDIesis, e guarderei cosa scrive per vedere se è tutto ok
<DoDIesis> enzotib: sai che mi dispiace? evolution aveva anche il calendario, mentre thunderbird no
<DoDIesis> però... se non ho scelta
<enzotib> DoDIesis, ma hai provato a ricreare l'account su evolution?
<DoDIesis> mi ha importato tutto quello che c'era prima
<DoDIesis> ma non riceve più posta
<DoDIesis> proverò a cancellare gli account e a ricrearli...
<DoDIesis> cmq mi sono annotato la procedura che mi hai scritto per eliminare evolution, se necessario
<enzotib> DoDIesis, quel comando non lo elimina, a meno che non togli l'opzione --simulate
<enzotib> e non sono sicuro che tolga tutta la roba inutile lasciata da evolution
<DoDIesis> enzotib: giusto
<DoDIesis> e se volessi eliminare evolution con tutti i messaggi, portando il 12.04 alle condizioni "di fabbrica" e utilizzando solo thunderbird?
<mibofra> Dovresti resettare l'utenza , fai prima a fare una nuova installazione :D .
<DoDIesis> con il --simulate rimuoverebbe 27 pacchetti
<DoDIesis> mibofra: temo che tu abbia ragione... dovrei reinstallare tutto.. sarebbe meglio, ma al momento non ho un drive cd esterno
<mibofra> una pennetta usb ?
<altair> DoDIesis, una distro alle condizioni di fabbrica puoi averla solo con una nuova installazione. Quando esegui gli update non hai mai una reale 12.04. C'è sempre qualcosa che rimane delle versioni vecchie.
<DoDIesis> mibofra: sì, ma ho fatto tutti i passaggi proprio per mantenere quello che avevo. Va bene, eliminerò evolution. Non c'è una procedura che si può utilizzare dalla dash? devo proprio usare il terminale?
<altair> accedi al software center.
<altair> lo elimini da li
<mibofra> ma meglio che dai sudo apt-get purge evolution
<mibofra> e te ne liberi per sempre :D .
<altair> mibofra, differenze fra purge e remove?
<DoDiesis_> scusate... stavo pasticciando e mi sono involontariamente disconnesso
<DoDiesis_> credo di aver capito... reinstallerò il tutto
<mibofra> purge elimina tutto compreso file di configurazione :).
<mibofra> tranne quelli nella home
<DoDiesis_> mibofra: posso solo usare il terminale? non c'è una procedura da dash?
<mibofra> non ti conviene , ma puoi usare l'ubuntu software center
<mibofra> però fa un remove non un purge :)
<altair> mibofra, se ho la home in una partizione separata posso reinstallare il sistema operativo mantenendo tutte le personalizzazioni che ho fatto a xfce ad esempio? tutte le modifiche fatte ai menù....?
<DoDiesis_> mibofra: ok allora userò la procedura che mi ha suggerito enzotib
<DoDiesis_> altrimenti prenederò il coraggio a due mani e reinstallerò 12.04 da capo con drive esterno oppure con pennetta usb
<altair> un'altra domanda... nel mio portatile per qualche motivo il tasto maggiore minore con ubuntu viene visto come ù§. Esiste un modo per dire che quel tasto corrisponde ad esempio all'indirizzo X che deve corrispondere al carattere maggiore minore?
<DoDiesis_> ringrazio mibofra enzotib e altair per l'aiuto
<mibofra> prego :)
<mibofra> altair: vedi le impostazioni della tastiera :)
<altair> prego DoDiesis... proprio io... non ho fatto nulla.
<altair> mibofra, ho controllato, la tastiera viene riconosciuta correttamente come tastiera italiana ITALIA.
<DoDiesis_> beh, mi avevi comunque risposto altair :-)
<altair> mibofra, devo proprio riuscire a rimappare purtroppo.
<mibofra> altair: mi pare l'unica soluzione .
<altair> DoDiesis_, un consiglio lascia perdere i cd. a parte spendere un patrimonio e inquinare.... con la usb è una meraviglia!
<altair> mibofra, ma si può rimappare!?
<mibofra> :D yes , ma prima mi era venuta in mente una cosa, se aspetti :) .
<altair> thanks
<DoDiesis_> altair: mi suggeriresti un programma per portare 12.04 su usb ... ma *che funzioni*? un programma che potrei utilizzare sotto linux e/o sotto windows?
<mibofra> unetbootin :)
<altair> giusto mobofra
<mibofra> altair: vedi nelle impostazioni della tastiera, opzioni :)
<altair> mibofra
<DoDiesis_> unetbootin? ok allora me lo procuro, perché con altri programmi ho avuto problemi
<altair> mibofra, ho xubuntu. cmq non permette di rimappare nulla.
<mibofra> altair: xmodmap
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> da terminale :)
<mibofra> e qui : https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQrAIoADAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D412672&ei=avryUPTCG8GNtAbE1YDABw&usg=AFQjCNEIL0X0JQGre5d9_gjOC6cD0BPLsQ
<mibofra> o meglio
<mibofra> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=412672
<DoDiesis_> ok... grazie ancora :-)
<mibofra> DoDiesis_ ciao :)
<DoDiesis_> ciao a tutti :-) questa chat è grandiosa! :-)
<mibofra> alla prossima :)
<altair> mibofra, sembra turco
<altair> mibofra, ma non c'è una "cosa" che mi mostri la tastiera in maniera grafica per vedere quale tasto è mappato male?
<mibofra> no, sorry XD
<bpietro> altair: penso che hai la codifica sbagliata, per favore, prova scrivere solo lettere accentate
<mibofra> bpietro: mah .
<bpietro> guarda se hai la codifica utf-8
<enzotib> io leggo giusto
<altair> bpietro, la tastiera funziona perfettamente per tutti i tasti (gli altri) ho solo un tasto errato che è quello. E a causa di quel tasto ho l'impossibilità di usare i caratteri maiuscolo e minuscolo.
<altair> infatti scrivo giusto
<altair> quel tasto mi da diventare pazzo
<altair> non riesco a capire come sistemarlo
<altair> su win è ok
<altair> con ubuntu 8 e 9 funzionava.
<bpietro> sì ma quando scrivi qui, al posto di lettere accentate si vedono cerchietti neri con punto interrogativo, che significa, che hai la codifica diversa da utf-8
<altair> bpietro, dove vado a verificare?
<bpietro> oh, a memoria no lo so, devo cercare anche io
<mibofra> altair: aspetta, che ti ha inserito in blacklist XD, alla fine ucciderò sto private killer XD
<altair> mibofra, ??? e che ho fatto per finire in blacklist????
<mibofra> boh :D
<mibofra> riprova :)
<bpietro> altair: sulla finestra di terminale scrivi 'locale' e vedi che ti esce, la prima riga dovrebbe essere LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1528693/
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1528696/
<altair> bpietro, ti dice qualcosa?
<enzotib> bpietro, io leggo tutto giusto, non è che tu hai una codifica sbagliata su irc?
<bpietro> sì, lo stesso come al mio comp, allora non è al livelo di sistema, guarda nelle impostazioni del tuo client irc, se trovi qualche voce riguardo codifica caratteri
<enzotib> àèéìòù
<bpietro> enzo, se vedo bene tutte lettere accentata di tutti partecipanti tranne altair, penso che impostazioni sbagliate non ho io
<bpietro> *accentate
<jaky> ma usando l'applicazione per mettere su usb ubuntu poi posso togliercelo dalla chiavetta?
<enzotib> bpietro, non so, io le leggo bene
<bpietro> enzotib: e tu accenti di altair li vedi bene?
<enzotib> sì
<altair> jaky si certo
<jaky> ok grazie
<xiaoy> bpietro, prova a settare la codifica del tuo clien su utf-8
<bpietro> boh, io tengo tutto su utf-8
<xiaoy> allora cambia il font
<enzotib> bpietro, ma usi xchat?
<bpietro> mi pare solo strano che accenti di uno non li vedo bene, di tutti altri sì. se avrei codifica o font sbagliati, dovrei vederli tutti male
<bpietro> no smuxi
<enzotib> infatti è strano
<enzotib> mai sentito smuxi
<bpietro> www.smuxi.org
<bpietro> niente particolare, cliente irc come tanti
<enzotib> altair, tu invece usi xchat?
<bpietro> ma non ha nessuna importanza, posso sopravivere, mi dà solo un po fastidio visivamente, tanto si capisce, che sta scrivendo ;)
<enzotib> era per capire
<bpietro> eh, voglio capirlo anche io, ma come dico, nella lista 'cose da fare' ha questo problemino numero 5674
<bpietro> altair: per favore, puoi scrivermi accentate àèéìòù ? ho avviato wireshark e vedrò come arrivano. grazie
<DoDiesis_> salve... ho disinstallato evolution (e mi dispiace)... sapete come eliminarlo dal menù a tendina, quello che si apre cliccando sull'icona a forma di busta in alto a destra?
<enzotib> mi sa ch'è morto
<bpietro> nel elenco c'è ancora
<enzotib> DoDiesis_, dpkg -l | grep evolution
<enzotib> DoDiesis_, così vediamo se è rimasto qualcosa
<enzotib> ecco
<DoDiesis_> enzotib: è rimasta un saacco di roba.. per lo più librerie
<enzotib> DoDiesis_, sudo apt-get --simulate --purge --auto-remove purge $(dpkg --get-selection | awk '$1 ~ /evolution/ { print $1 }')
<enzotib> scusa, --get-selections, con la s finale
<jacopo> ragazzi non riesco a far partire la chiavetta con ubuntu anche se ho usato il programma per mettercelo sopra cosa devo fare?
<massy> mi sa che devi settare il bios
<jacopo> ho win 8 acer
<jacopo> credo di averlo fatto ho messo come prime tre opzioni le 3 voci con usb
<DoDiesis_> come si fa il segno "tilde"? quisono sul pc, ma devo fare il tutto sul netbook
<enzotib> DoDiesis_, AltGr + ì
<jacopo> aiutatemi vi prego
<enzotib> jacopo, che tipo di pc è?
<DoDiesis_> grazie, enzotib  ora procedo e ti dico
<jacopo> è un acer aspire e1-531
<enzotib> jacopo, è un netbook?
<massy> èèèèèèè
<massy> ììììì
<massy> òòòòò
<massy> windows 8
<jacopo> credo di si
<jacopo> come posso capirlo?
<massy> enzotib ho voluto provare a inserire il mio cell windows 8 in ubuntu, è apparso un messaggio: strano, vuoi che te lo scriva?
<enzotib> l'impostazione del bios qualche volta mi è capitato di doverla fare con la usb già inserita
<enzotib> massy, su pastebin se è lungo
<massy> no è corto corto dieci parle al massimo
<jacopo> quindi per favore cosa devo fare?
<DoDiesis_> enzotib: mi ha dato un'indicazione di una serie di 17 files che verrebbero rimossi.
<enzotib> jacopo, l'impostazione del bios qualche volta mi è capitato di doverla fare con la usb già inserita, tu come hai fatto?
<massy> viene scritto: OH MY GOD!! THIS IS A WINDOWS PHONE!! BLEAH
<massy> hihihihih
<enzotib> DoDiesis_, se sono pacchetti che sembrano tranquilli, procedi senza il simulate
<enzotib> massy, LOL
<jacopo> ho spento il pc con la chiavetta inserita e poi ho settato il bios
<jacopo> ma non mi parte
<enzotib> jacopo, non so che dirti, riprova, magari rifai la pendrive, controlla la iso
<enzotib> !md5 | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jacopo> ci sono 3 voci con scritto usb all'inizio io ho messo quelle 3 prime
<jacopo> ok riprovo
<massy> enzotib, senti na cosa, per dare a un router un ip statico, come faccio?? non mi ricordo la procedura
<DoDiesis_> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> massy, suppongo dipenda dalle impostazioni del router
<jacopo> ragazzi non riesco ad installare ubuntu ho settato il bios ho la chiavetta con ubuntu installato ma non parte
<jacopo> un aiutino?
<DoDiesis_> enzotib: fatto. devo fare altro per archiviare definitivamente l'esperienza con evolution? (tanto più che thunderbird funziona correttamente (peccato che è in inglese)
<jacopo> please?
<jacopo> ragazzi non riesco ad installare ubuntu ho settato il bios ho la chiavetta con ubuntu installato ma non parte
<jacopo> cosa  faccio?
<jacopo> vi prego aiutatemi adoro ubuntu
<jacopo> peer favore
<jacopo> qualcuno mi aiuti
<jacopo> c'è nessuno?
<altair> jacopo che fù
<DoDiesis_> enzotib: le icone sono sparite. Grazie per il supporto.
<DoDiesis_> in ogni caso ho anche installato unetbootin, grasie ai vs. consigli e - se sarà necessario - reinstallerò da zero ubuntu 12.04 in italiano
<DoDiesis_> grazie ancora e a presto :-)
<massy> hello mi leggete
<jacopo> ragzzi sono riuscito a far partire la schermata prima dell'installazione di ubuntu ma poi si ferma su un coso cosiì _ continuamente lampeggiante per caso devo aspettare molto?
<mibofra> ? se fa così l'unica è il cd poi .
<jacopo> io uso chiavetta
<Arkyos> salve
<jacopo> salve
<Arkyos> come si chiamano i file system di ubuntu?
<jacopo> ragzzi sono riuscito a far partire la schermata prima dell'installazione di ubuntu ma poi si ferma su un coso cosiì _ continuamente lampeggiante per caso devo aspettare molto?
<jacopo> aiuto please
<mibofra> jacopo: l'unica sono i dvd a questo punto :)
<mibofra> Arkyos: ubuntu usa l'ext4
<jacopo> che cosa è?
<jacopo> ext
<Arkyos> grazie, mibofra
<Arkyos> e linux mint 14... gli stessi?
<mibofra> Arkyos: si
<Arkyos> ottimo, grazie mille
<giacomo> ragazzi posso masterizzare su un cd il file iso di ubuntu?
<giacomo> aiuto per favore
<giacomo> allora?
<giacomo> è importante posso masterizzare il file iso di ubuntu su un cd'
<giacomo> ?
<giacomo> ragazzi posso masterizzare su un cd il file iso di ubuntu?
<giacomo> è importante vi prego
<giacomo> allora?
<giacomo> un aiutino?
<xiaoy> giacomo, perché, dove vorresti masterizzarlo?
<giacomo> su un cd
<giacomo> vuoto
<xiaoy> appunto
<giacomo> io ho un cd e vorrei metterci sopra ubuntu ci metto solo il file iso?
<xiaoy> !installazione | giacomo
<ubot-it> giacomo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giacomo> quindi posso?
<xiaoy> giacomo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<giacomo> grazie
<xiaoy> leggiti bene queste due guide
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, in linux come faccio a registrare tutto l'audio che viene mandato in esecuzione da vari programmi?
<xiaoy> MoL0ToV, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1005196
<Olosh> Salve a tutti volevo chiedervi se a qualcuno di voi la versione 12.04 da dei problemi
<kimal73x> chiedo scusa come si fa ad installare da ubuntu i driver proprietari di una scheda video ATI o NVIDIA?
<mibofra> kimal73x: dai sorgenti software → driver aggiuntivi
<kimal73x> mibofra: è una scheda Ati. lo so che non è molto supportata ma ci devo provà
<kimal73x> mibofra: per la scheda nvidia se non vanno bene i driver current update, provo li altri quattro che sono in elenco?
<kimal73x> posso?
<mibofra> si
<kimal73x> quale mi consigli experimental?
<kimal73x> vedo subito gli effetti o devo riavviare?
<altair> kimal73x, devi riavviare
<altair> kimal73x, usa gli stabili se possibile, quelli testati.
<kimal73x> altair: è uscito il cursore in alto a sinistra
<kimal73x> che è successo?
<altair> non va avanti?
<kimal73x> altair: NO!
<kimal73x> altair: neanche con control alt canc
<altair> che scelta hai fatto?
<kimal73x> experimental!
<altair> ho detto che dovevi scegliere gli stabili!!!!!!!!
<kimal73x> mannagghia!
<kimal73x> altair: avevo scelto quelli prima che tu ti affacciassi
<kimal73x> ma scusa, se na cosa non funziona perchè lì mettono disponibili?
<kimal73x> ok, sei capace di indicare come faccio a uscire da questo cursore lampeggiante?
<altair> veramente una cosa sperimentale è appunto sperimentale.....
<altair> dopo che hai scelto i driver il pc ha impiegato del tempo per caricare il driver nel sistema giusto?
<kimal73x> altair: sì esatto
<altair> poi pc riavviato
<mibofra> comunque kimal73x: riesci ad accedere no ?
<altair> e situazione bloccata giusto?
<kimal73x> cursore che lampeggia
<kimal73x> ininterrottamente
<altair> quando avvi il pc grub lo vedi giusto?
<altair> prova a riavviare in recovery
<altair> mibofra, da li si possono disinstallare i driver e installare i noveaux giusto?
<kimal73x> altair: ma per riavviare devo spegnere col tasto del pc! non ci sono altri modi
<altair> kimal73x, ....per forza.
<mibofra> si altair :)
<kimal73x> mibofra: devo cazzare il botton? non faccio dei danni al sistema?
<mibofra> kimal73x : avvia da live .
<mibofra> si spegni da li
<kimal73x> mibofra: posso usare una live di 11.10?
<kimal73x> anche se sono sulla 12.10?
<kimal73x> una live qualsiasi?
<mibofra> oddio, si
<kimal73x> mibofra: ok sto avviando la lice
<kimal73x> live
<mibofra> ok
<kimal73x> mibofra: ci siamo quasi
<altair> sembra un parto :)
<mibofra> :D dottore in sala prego :D
<kimal73x> altair: a te la carica più velocemente?
<altair> dipende da 3000 fattori. tranquillo.
<kimal73x> mibofra: sono sul terminale vai
<altair> non importa con che velocità la carica.
<kimal73x> mibofra: ho aperto un terminale
<kimal73x> bo, non so se dovevo aprire il terminale. però penso di sì
<kimal73x> mibofra: be che famo?
<mibofra> apri il terminale e dai sudo blkid
<altair> mibofra, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=296090
<kimal73x> mibofra: vuoi un paste bin?
<mibofra> altair: è una soluzione se devo andar via :D
<mibofra> kimal73x: si :)
<kimal73x> www.paste.ubuntu.com/1529287/
<kimal73x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529287/   mibofra
<mibofra> kimal73x: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Sandrino> Scusate, qualcheduno mi saprebbe dire come si fa per far funzionare il modem router (D-Link    DSL 2740B). Adesso lo sto usando con l' iPad e funziona perfettamente col "wifi". Con Windows xp  pure funziona correttamente con il cavo di rete.  Funzionava  pure con Ubuntu  10.04 .  Anche con Ubuntu  12.04 Ltd ha funzionato  per 1/2 ora; dopo di che  non riesco più
<mibofra> kimal73x: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> kimal73x: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> kimal73x: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<altair> Sandrino, come è configurato quel router?
<mibofra> e sudo apt-get remove noveau .
<mibofra> e sudo apt-get remove noveau* .
<mibofra> poi sudo apt-get install xorg-server
<kimal73x> mibofra:  con l'asterisco e senza?
<mibofra> riavvia :D .
<mibofra> con
<kimal73x> mibofra: ma senza punto vero?
<kimal73x> mibofra: dice "impossibile trovare il pacchetto noveau*"
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> sudo apt-get remove nouveau*
<kimal73x> mibofra: i seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte!
<altair> kimal73x, sta andando?
<kimal73x> no
<kimal73x> mibofra: aspè che pasto
<mibofra> quali ?
<mibofra> ok
<kimal73x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529315/ mibofra
<mibofra> forza il remove
<kimal73x> e come?
<mibofra> oppure prova direttamente installando xorg-server-nvidia
<kimal73x> mibofra: dammi i comandi che a dire così...
<mibofra> oppure segui questo post : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=296090
<mibofra> così non ti perdi :D
<mibofra> nel caso sono sempre qui
<mibofra> tanto i comandi sono quelli , ok ?
<kimal73x> ci provo
<mibofra> ok
<kimal73x> mibofra: no qui è un casino
<kimal73x> si parte da uno schermo nero, ma il mio caso qui dov'è?
<mibofra> quello dei driver nouveau
<kimal73x> mibofra: proviamo a reinstallare quelli nvidia,
<kimal73x> qui non ci capisco una mazz
<mibofra> kimal73x: ok
<mibofra> sei da live?
<kimal73x> sì
<mibofra> tutto come ti avevo lasciato con il chroot ?
<kimal73x> sì
<mibofra> ok aspettami
<mibofra> kimal73x : dai sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<kimal73x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529349/  mibofra
<kimal73x> non va!
<kimal73x> mibofra: dice che è già alla versione più recente
<mibofra> allora prova con sudo apt-get install current*
<kimal73x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529363/  mibofra
<kimal73x> niente da fare
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<kimal73x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529369/   mibofra
<kimal73x> non va potrebbe essere necessario l'update?
<kimal73x> dò apt-get update^
<kimal73x> ?
<mibofra> aspe
<kimal73x> no, infatti non va
<mibofra> un attimo
<mibofra> hai dato i mount --bind ecc ?
<kimal73x> ho dato tutti i comandi che mi ha dato
<mibofra> sei connesso alla rete ?
<mibofra> sul pc da recuperare ?
<kimal73x> sì
<mibofra> strano
<mibofra> riprova
<kimal73x> mibofra: non sta andando il server?
<kimal73x> mibofra: qui non va
<kimal73x> cioè dà sempre errore
<kimal73x> "impossibile scaricare"...
<mibofra> riavvia la live , che ti riscrivo i comandi
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<kimal73x> madòòòò
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<kimal73x> ok
<kimal73x> mibofra: stesso problema di prima
<kimal73x> e i tuoi comandi li ho copiati ed incollati pari pari
<mibofra> Devo andare oggi, ma vuol dire che non sei connesso XD
<kimal73x> no perchè i comandi li copio da pastebin da internet
<kimal73x> e il segno della connessione è attivo
<kimal73x> se vado su internet va
<kimal73x> non possiamo fare un altro tentativo?
<Sandrino> Altair , come faccio a sapere come e' configurato il modem?
<altair> Sandrino, primo. è un router? usa l'interfaccia rj45 per collegarsi al pc? o cavo usb?
<mibofra> kimal73x:la live di ubuntu è connessa alla rete ?
<kimal73x> mibofra: mannaccia! sì!
<kimal73x> vado su internet!
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> io devo andare però:D , vedi se ti può dare una mano altair, nel caso a domani :)
<kimal73x> e vabbè
<kimal73x> :(
<altair> kimal73x, cerchiamo di aiutarti...
<altair> ma non è facile...
<kimal73x> altair: che dici se reinstallo il desktop?
<altair> dimmi una cosa.
<mibofra> ciao allora , sorry :)
<altair> dopo aver installato  ubuntu funzionava tutto bene giusto?
<altair> mibofra, sei un grande.
<altair> kimal73x, risp please
<kimal73x> altair: sì sì
<altair> hai un scheda video nvidia o ati?
<kimal73x> altair: praticamente il monitor è un 16 9 e il driver nvidia current updates mi usava sempre e solo un  4:3
<kimal73x> e quindi stavo provando a cambiarlo
<altair> mmm
<altair> quindi riavviando il pc hai ancora lo schermo nero con il cursore lamp?
<Sandrino> Altair , usa Rj45.
<kimal73x> altair: non ho provato, ma con mibofra non siamo riusciti a cambiare nulla dalla live
<altair> kimal73x, il so è appena installato? è nuovo nuovo?
<kimal73x> altair: è "abbastanza"nuovo
<kimal73x> ho inserito alcuni programmi, ma quasi nessu file
<altair> spero tu abbia una copia delle cose importanti
<kimal73x> altair: non c'è nulla di importante. al massimo reinstallo tutto
<kimal73x> altair: solo che non posso fare troppo il cazzone, perchè nel dualboot c'è windows e lì ho dei file di lavoro
<altair> kimal73x, instanto direi di reinstallare. e di provare ad aggiornare il tutto con i driver stabili.
<altair> si potrebbe anche accedere dal recovery mode.
<Sandrino> Altair , appena fatto l'aggiornamento da Ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 per una 1/2 ora andava tutto bene, non penso sia un problema di configurazione del D-LINK ?
<kimal73x> altair: devo reinstallare tutto?
<altair> kimal73x, ubuntu lo reinstalli in 15 minuti....
<altair> si reinstalla.
<altair> Sandrino digita ifconfig
<altair> e posta in pastebin
<kimal73x> altair: ma non credo ci sia bisogno di entrare in un supporto per dire di reinstallare tutto. io la distro di ubuntu me la sono fatta poco alla volta
<altair> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi, scusate per l'ora ma navigando con ff noto che spesso si blocca, a dire il vero questo problema lo noto principalmente con facebook mentre scorro tra i post  oppure mentre srivo qualche post... nelle wiki non sono riuscito problemi simili, mica vi è nota questa problematica: ho 12.19
<Fetentone> 12.10
<altair> kimal73x, se vuoi possiamo ripristinare xorg. ma devi farlo tu da recovery mode.
<kimal73x> altair: vedi che qui mi dà anche il lightdm non sta così male l'oS
<kimal73x> anzi credo che se accedo non mi darà problemi
<Sandrino> Altair , dal terminal , ifconfig mi da una serie di informazioni
<altair> kimal73x, sei da un live o sei riuscito ad avviare ubuntu?
<kimal73x> altair: grazie ugualmente. sto apposto. buonanotte
<altair> notte kimal
<kimal73x> funziona tutto
<kimal73x> notte
<altair> notte
<altair> Sandrino, devi andare su www.pastebin.com
<altair> incollarle li e poi incollare qui il link
<altair> Fetentone, che sistema usi?
<altair> sandrino
<altair> Sandrino, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fetentone> altair, Ubuntu 12.10 x64
<altair> Fetentone, avevo lo stesso problema. sono passato alla 32bit. problema risolto.
<altair> C'è qualcosa che fa schizzare al massimo la cpu
<altair> credo sia legato a qualche plugin o addon di ff.
<altair> una volta passato a ubuntu 32bit il problema non s'è mai più presentato.
<Fetentone> altair, capisco, ma passare alla 32 non significa risolvere il problema... però nemmeno ho trovato segnalazioni simili (quindi neanche tu l'hai fatta :D) credo sia opportuno che la faccia sulle wiki, non trovi???
<Fetentone> o è troppo una fesseria e non è il caso che la segnali???
<altair> segnalala certo :D
<altair> ma a me serviva un sistema subito funzionante :D
<Fetentone> ok... grazie lo stesso comunque... già a rispondere a quest'ora nemmeno ci speravo :D
<altair> ah asp
<altair> avevo risolto.
<altair> il problema era anche dovuto ai driver
<altair> e all'accellerazione hardware.
<altair> cmq apri wiki
<altair> meglio!
<Fetentone> altair, e mo mi ci fai pensare :D sotto quale voci, ricordi???
<altair> no fete
<demonio1> c'è qualcuno ?
<Fetentone> demonio1, non chiedere chi c'è fai la domanda e se qualcuno è disponibile ti risponde!
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-06
<krabador> ormai il mercato è sempre piu' mobile
<krabador> e microsoft per il momento è lontana dal dominarlo
<Guest86004> "Dopo la Germania, la Russia, la Norvegia , l'Inghilterra e tante altre nazioni, anche la Francia,  ad iniziare dalla gendarmeria, si scrolla  di dosso Windows e sceglie Ubuntu. L’Italia, politicamente, resiste."
<krabador> Guest86004, mettici pure che in diverse amministrazioni, il problema è anche la durata degli appalti
<Guest86004> Italia... facciamo ridere su tutto e anche su questo
<Guest86004> si
<krabador> ci sono alcune amministrazioni che passerebbero volentieri ad altro, ma hanno un appalto lontano dalla scadenza
<Guest86004> vado a nanna bye
<misterK_> salve, c'è qualcuno per assistenza
<krabador> misterK_, chiedi
<misterK_> ciao kraba...
<krabador> ciao, che succede?
<misterK_> oggi avevo già chiesto per una mano sulle partizioni
<misterK_> poi mi sono assentato
<krabador> che cosa devi fare?
<misterK_> devo ripartizionare.. e possibilmente bene
<misterK_> posso linkarti il mio stato di partizionamento attuale ?
<krabador> misterK_, che tipo di sistema vuoi realizzare?
<misterK_> vorrei due unità all'incirca dello stesso spazio
<misterK_> avendo un hd da 500 gb
<misterK_> ma ho fatto casino con quello attuale
<krabador> misterK_, intendo, che cosa vuoi fare col sistema che vai a realizzare?
<misterK_> ah intendi perchè lo voglio partizionato ?
<krabador> in base a cio', puoi partizionare
<misterK_> semplicemente è una cosa che ho sempre avuto
<misterK_> sono abituato ad avere due unità..
<misterK_> ma devo rifarlo in ogni caso perchè ogni aggiornamento o installazione di software mi dice che non c'è più spazio a sufficienza
<misterK_> potresti darmi il comando per visualizzare la partizione ?
<krabador> misterK_, cosa stai usando adesso?
<misterK_> ubuntu
<misterK_> ultima versione a 64bit
<krabador> puoi fare anche uno screenshot con gparted
<misterK_> mi viene più comodo usare pastebin se non ti cambia
<krabador> premi stamp , poi fai l'upload dell'immagine su imagebin
<krabador> !imagebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<misterK_> ma devo essere registrato a image?
<krabador> no
<misterK_> ci mancava il problema della tastiera
<misterK_> krabador:  ho una tastiera ridotta ai minimi termini.. alcuni comandi sono sopra altri... (tipo f6 sopra f1) cosi come stamp
<krabador> misterK_, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<misterK_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6700353/
<misterK_> krabador:
<krabador> il discorso è, che cosa vuoi fare con questo sistema?
<krabador> che ci devi installare?
<krabador> il partizionamento dipende tutto da quellop
<misterK_> software classici...
<misterK_> più file audio.. video
<misterK_> nulla di trascendentale
<krabador> misterK_, non stai capendo
<misterK_> no infatti
<krabador> misterK_, quali sistemi operativi ci devi installare?
<misterK_> solo ubuntu
<misterK_> mi sono segato windows
<krabador> se ne devi usare uno, non ha senso la nostra conversazione
<krabador> perfetto, allora apri gparted
<misterK_> è aperto
<krabador> elimina tutte le partizioni
<misterK_> dovresti dirmi come cortesemente
<krabador> e ne crei una di una 50ina di giga, per ubuntu,
<krabador> poi fai una partizione swap,
<misterK_> lo posso fare da qui ora ?
<krabador> di 2gb vanno bene
<misterK_> krabador:  quella 50ina di gb sono per gli aggiornamenti e i software di ubuntu ?
<misterK_> insomma tutto ciò che verrà installato finirà lì?
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<misterK_> 2 gb di memoria
<krabador> ok, 2gb di swap vanno bene
<krabador> se vuoi, vai con una partizione di 100
<misterK_> come faccio a eliminare le partizioni devo andare su crea tabella?
<krabador> la home, con dentro tutti i dati dell'utente, la fai separata, con tutto il resto dello spazio del discom
<misterK_> posso fare tutto ciò da qui senza live?
<krabador> devi farlo da live
<krabador> con il tasto destro del mouse , in gparted elimini le partizioni
<misterK_> aspetta krabador  trovo il modo di farti una stamp
<krabador> misterK_, prova a mandare da terminale gnome-screenshot
<misterK_> perfetto
<misterK_> ma poi va salvato da qualche farte ?
<misterK_> non ho mai usato image...
<krabador> si, altrimenti non puoi mandarlo
<krabador> cosa t'è apparso quando hai mandato il comando?
<misterK_> abbi pazienza non conosco neanche il programma... quale posso usare di quelli già installati
<misterK_> mi ha screenato sicuramente
<krabador> hai visto un lampo?
<misterK_> si si
<krabador> allora l'ha già fatto e salvato in immagini
<krabador> apri il browser
<misterK_> ah ok
<krabador> !imagebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e carica l'immagine che troverai nella cartella immagini
<krabador> il discorso è se al momento dell'ìnserimento di gnome-screenshot nel terminale, hai preso quello che dovevi prendere?
<misterK_> si l'ho preso
<misterK_> intendi la finestra di gparted ?
<krabador> quello che era importante che facessi vedere
<misterK_> l'immagine è corretta
<misterK_> il discorso invece è che ho fatto submit ma pare non abbia fatto nulla
<misterK_> oook
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285351 questa è la situazione
<jester-> boot sepaata?
<jester->  / troppo piccola
<misterK_> già..l'ho fatto evidentemente a cazzo
<jester-> boot separata serve  incasinare se non sei pratico
<misterK_> non lo sono
<krabador> misterK_, guarda, se ridimensioni quello che hai ed elimini /dev/sda6 puoi tenertelo com'è
<jester-> potresti rimpicciolire la home e allargare la /
<misterK_> quindi cosi ne avrei tre
<jester-> krabador: sda6 è il sistema
<krabador> jester-, reinstalla
<jester-> allora che seghi tutto
<jester-> fa tre primarie
<krabador> ed amen
<misterK_> non posso modificare la situazione qui da gparted?
<krabador> mibofra, sei in live?
<krabador> misterK_, sei in live?
<jester-> 20 per / il resto homme e swap
<misterK_> in live vuol dire se ho il sistema caricato?
<misterK_> in usb
<misterK_> il caso mio
<krabador> se sei da usb , puoi
<misterK_> non sono da usb
<krabador> allora, entra da supporto di installazione, con "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> e puoi fare tutto
<misterK_> c'è un piccolo problema...
<krabador> questo, sono 3 giorni che te lo dico
<misterK_> si lo so krabador  il problema è che oggi ho caricato la chiavetta ma non mi ha dato la schermata d'installazione
<krabador> misterK_, che cosa è successo?
<misterK_> nulla... ieri la vedevo.. oggi da uqando mi ha dato il problema dello spazio insufficiente
<misterK_> mi sta caricando ubuntu direttamente
<misterK_> io ora riprovo pure eh..
<krabador> misterK_, hai il menu di scelta rapida del boot?
<misterK_> quello con tutte le scritte.. tra le quali prova ubuntu?
<misterK_> se è quello non mi è più apparso krabador  ora riprovo
<krabador> misterK_, intendo nel pc, hai il tasto per il menu di selta rapida del boot?
<misterK_> ah si
<krabador> misterK_, spegni la macchina inserisci la usb, accendi, e falla partire, selezionandola dal menu di scelta rapida
<misterK__> non sono su prova ubuntu
<misterK__> krabador:  mi ha caricato normalmente
<krabador> misterK__, hai selezionato la pendrive al boot, dal menu di scelta rapida?
<misterK__> l'ho selezionata... era la terza voce
<krabador> misterK__, allora rifalla
<misterK__> già lo pensavo anch'io
<misterK__> riscarico il sistema e rifaccio il live
<misterK__> sperando me lo trovi
<misterK__> con quale programma faccio la live ? ce l'avevo su win
<krabador> misterK__, formatta la chiavetta prima
<krabador> puoi farlo con gparted
<misterK__> sto facendo formatta ma ci sono ancora i file dentro
<misterK__> li cancello malamente sperando vada bene
<krabador> misterK__, nella pendrive hai file importanti?
<krabador> oltre ubuntu ?
<krabador> misterK__, usb-creator-gtk
<misterK__> no no
<krabador> il programma che puoi usare da ubuntu per fare la pendrive
<misterK__> la sto usando solo per questo
<krabador> misterK__, formattala allora
<misterK__> uff... non so come funge... io avevo usato un programma su win
<misterK__> che non è questo
<misterK__> ok... dovrebbe andare.. ma ho come l'impressione che non me la troverà più
<krabador> misterK__, usb-creator è elementare
<misterK__> si lo è ma c'erano i tasti oscurati
<misterK__> la pennetta andava bene.. non so perchè non me l'ha più trovata
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<krabador> chiudi tutto
<krabador> smonta
<krabador> e rimonta
<krabador> la pendrive
<krabador> poi riapri usb-creator
<misterK__> no l'ho già smontata.. ora sta trasferendo
<misterK__> ma su terminale non si possono eseguire
<misterK__> più di due esecuzioni..
<krabador> che devi eseguire^
<krabador> ctrl shift t
<krabador> fa apparire un'altra tab nel terminale
<misterK__> sono un genio..
<misterK__> ho dato un'altro comando sulla finestra già in uso per usb creator
<misterK__> un altro
<krabador> misterK__, buona creazione della pendrive, io vado
<krabador> !usb | misterK__
<ubot-it> misterK__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> !pendrive | misterK__
<misterK__> krabador:  bene allora domani mi faccio assistere sulla partizione
<misterK__> sperando che mi legga la chiavetta...
<misterK__> grazie!
<krabador> di niente, buonanotte
<misterK__> notte
<akis24> giorno
<Guest425>  ciao, ho installato ubuntu mini con lxde, non riesco a salvare le impostazioni di rete.All'avvio impiega alcuni minuti a cercare la retee per avviare il network manager devo andare sul terminale e digitare :sudo service network-manager restart. come faccio a salvare l'avvio automatico?
<cristian_c> Guest33318, ubuntu mini?
<Guest425> yes, intendevo ubuntu minimal con lxde ridotta all'osso.......
<Guest425> ma all'avvio mi cerca la rete per alcuni minuti...........
<cristian_c> Guest33318, è strano, però con la minimale potrebbe accadere
<cristian_c> Guest33318, però non fai prima a installare una distro più leggera?
<akis24> Guest425: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1089646
<Angelo_> Buongiorno avrei alcune domande riguardo il linguaggio assembly dell'8086,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chat | Angelo_
<ubot-it> Angelo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angelo_> Grazie :)
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. mi aiutereste per un recupero dati. grazie
<akis24> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Matt_91> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<Matt_91> lol
<PreppyRock> seguendo la wiki ricervo più errori di quanti posso commetterne da solo
<cristian_c> lol
<Angelo_> Buongiorno ho un problema con ubuntu
<Angelo_> ho sul pc il dual boot
<Angelo_> con windows 7 mi collego normalmente alla wi-fi di casa
<Angelo_> con ubuntu non riesco perchè non me la trova
<uait> Ciao a tutti. Allora mi rimane poco spazio, mi avete detto spesso che non mi conviene usare gparted da ubuntu direttamente, ma da live. Me lo spiegate passo passo come si fa? Cioè, inserisco la live, apro gparted prima di installare giusto? Oppure faccio installa e quando mi dice di affiancare a win compare lo schema per partizionare? Io quando lo installai non ci riuscii.
<cristian_c> Angelo_, che scheda wifi hai?
<Angelo_> e sono disperato perchè sono costrettro ad utilizzarlo solo collegandolo via cavo al router
<cristian_c> uait, non è che non conviene, non ha senso su partizione in uso
<Angelo_> cristian non lo so :(
<Angelo_> da dove si vede?
<cristian_c> uait, ad esempio se lo usi su una partizione presente in una pendrive collegata, ovviamente lo puoi usare su sistema installato perché la puoi smontare
<cristian_c> Angelo_, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> uait, che cosa devi partizionare?
<Angelo_> si
<cristian_c> Angelo_, digita: lshw -C network
<uait> cristian_c con quale comando ti faccio vedere le mie partizioni?
<cristian_c> Angelo_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> uait, più che altro non ho capito che devi fare
<uait> mi rimangono pochi Mb su ubuntu, e vorrei prenderli 10 GB da win
<cristian_c> uait, devi partizionare il disco attuale creando una partizione per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> uait, quindi devi prima ridimensionare da windows stesso
<cristian_c> uait, e prima ancora deframmentare il filesystem ntfs
<uait> ntfs quale sarebbe?
<uait> come si fa?
<cristian_c> uait, ntfs è il tipo di filesystem di windows
<cristian_c> !ntfs
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<cristian_c> !paste | Angelo_
<ubot-it> Angelo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo_> cristian scollego cambio sistema operativo con ubuntu rientro e ti dico ok?
<cristian_c> uait, windows ha l'utilità di deframmentazione
<cristian_c> Angelo_, beh, devi farlo da ubuntu
<Angelo_> eh si....torno subito
<cristian_c> uait, ma che windows è?
<uait> scrivo sudo fdisk -l?       win vista
<cristian_c> uait, ok, allora digita il comando
<uait> ok
<cristian_c> uait, ma sicuramente dovrai deframmentare
<uait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702562/
<cristian_c> uait, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<cristian_c> uait, hai già installato ubuntu?
<uait> si qua sono su ubuntu
<Angelo_> Rieccomi
<Angelo_> cosa dovevo digitare da terminale?
<cristian_c> Angelo_, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Angelo_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Angelo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6702585/
<Angelo_> giusto?
<uait> cristian_c ok, quella guida l'ho capita, quindi la deframmentazione consiste in partizionare, non devo fare deframmenta per guadagnare spazio su win giusto? Detto ciò dopo che avrò ripartizionato windows, poi vado a installare ubuntu, ma essendo già installato non posso evitare di fare tutta la procedura della live ecc ecc?
<cristian_c> uait, no, non hai capito
<cristian_c> Angelo_,        product: BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<Angelo_> quindi?
<cristian_c> uait, sai cos'è la deframmentazione?
<uait> si, quella che mi rimette a posto i cluster in poche parole
<cristian_c> Angelo_, quindi, la solita broadcom
<cristian_c> uait, esatto
<uait> la facevo sempre xD
<Angelo_> e cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> uait, fatto quello, puoi ridimensionare tramite guida linkata , quindi non gparted
<uait> quale guida?
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Angelo_
<ubot-it> Angelo_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> uait, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<uait> ??
<cristian_c> ti ho linkato la guida
<Angelo_> ah okk
<uait> aspetta un attimo ti riassumo cosa ho capito
<uait> 1)apro win e deframmento (ad esempio con un programma tipo piriform defraggler) 2) seguo la guida per ripartizionare windows
<uait> giusto?
<cristian_c> uait, sì, anche se windows ha lo strumento di deframmentazione integrato
<cristian_c> uait, il punto 2 è sbagliato
<uait> si lo so, ma piriformmi piaceva di piu
<uait> perchè?
<cristian_c> uait, nel senso che devi ridimensionare e non ripartizionare
<uait> e si volevo dire questo
<uait> ok, e poi che faccio?
<Angelo_> come installo  bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<cristian_c> uait, ridimensionando windows tramite guida wiki otterrai dello spazio non utilizzato
<cristian_c> uait, questo ti permette di allargare la partizione di ubuntu tramite gparted
<uait> quindi senza live?
<cristian_c> Angelo_, è scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> uait, fino ad occupare tutto lo spazio non utilizzato che si crea
<Angelo_> non dice i comandi da terminale...
<cristian_c> uait, gparted poi lo usi da live
<cristian_c> uait, ma la procedura su win è spiegata lì
<cristian_c> Angelo_, non per forza si usa il terminale
<Angelo_> ah
<Angelo_> quali delle diverse installazioni dovrei seguire?
<cristian_c> STA: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227, BCM43228
<uait> la procedura win l'ho capita. ma la live devo usarla per forza quindi? non posso ridimensionare win e poi direttamente da ubuntu no in live usare gparted?
<cristian_c> product: BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> uait, ma ti ho spiegato all'inizio che la partizione dev'essere smontata
<cristian_c> uait, e come fai se è in uso? :P
<Angelo_> quindi questo pacchetto  bcmwl-kernel-source  dove lo scarico dall'ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> uait, ovvio che per smontarla non la devi usare, quindi solo in live
<uait> e quindi dopo aver ridimensionato win inserisco la live e da li uso gparted, prima di installare giusto?
<cristian_c> Angelo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_STA_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> Angelo_, clic sul link
<uait> ma allora perchè gparted si può installare da usc se poi non si può usare da qua?
<cristian_c> uait, giusto
<cristian_c> uait, non ho capito
<Angelo_> dice per aprire il link è necessaria avviare un applicazione
<uait> dico se vado su usc posso installare gparted anche se non sono in live, che senso ha se poi non lo uso?
<Angelo_> e mi dice di selezionarla
<cristian_c> Angelo_, avviala
<cristian_c> uait, e anche questo te l'ho spiegato prima
<Angelo_> ma quale?non ne ho applicazioni nella lista
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> uait, non è che non conviene, non ha senso su partizione in uso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> uait, ad esempio se lo usi su una partizione presente in una pendrive collegata, ovviamente lo puoi usare su sistema installato perché la puoi smontare
<Stemon> Ciao
<uait> e ma allora non ha senso che lo mettono su usc
<Stemon> Vorrei un aiuto
<cristian_c> Angelo_, come no?
<cristian_c> uait, non leggi
<Stemon> Posso?
<Angelo_> no non ne ho mi dice seleziona
<Stemon> Sono nuovo!
<Stemon> Ehiiii
<uait> vabbe cmq quanto spazio posso prendere da windows quando ridimensiono?
<cristian_c> Angelo_, e che succede se premi Seleziona?
<cristian_c> !benvenuto | Stemon
<ubot-it> Stemon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Stemon> Posso chiedere????
<Stemon> Posso chiedere????Posso chiedere????
<cristian_c> uait, quanto windows te ne permette
<Stemon> Ciao allora io vorrei installare ubuntu parallelo a Windows
<uait> ok apposto
<cristian_c> uait, o anche meno , dipende dalle tue esigenze
<Stemon> Come faccio?
<cristian_c> uait, se io formatto una pendrive con gparted ovvio che non mi interessa essere in live, perché sto usando la partizione del disco fisso :P
<cristian_c> Stemon, no privato
<Stemon> E posso chiedertelo qui?
<Stemon> Tu non rispondi
<uait> altra cosa, usando poi gparted come faccio a ridimensionare, cioè cosa devo cliccare? e ancora, dopo che ho fatto, vado su installa e dice di affiancare a win o affiancare a win e ubuntu visto che è gia installato?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Stemon
<ubot-it> Stemon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Stemon, il privato non è fatto per supporto
<Stemon> Scusate ma sono nuovo :/
<cristian_c> e gli altri non possono leggere il tuo problema e quindi aiutarti
<Stemon> Vorrei installare ubuntu paralello a Windows
<Stemon> Come faccio?
<cristian_c> uait, per allargare la partizione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> uait, comunque, a quel punto gli dici di reinstallare una volta fatto
<uait> si
<cristian_c> !gparted | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !installazione | Stemon
<ubot-it> Stemon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Stemon> Si ma mi dice delle selezioni
<cristian_c> Angelo_, fatto?
<Stemon> quale metto 63bit o 32bit?
<cristian_c> Stemon, hai un pc con uefi?
<Stemon> Ho pc portatile
<Stemon> Sistema operativo Windows 7
<cristian_c> ok, ma con uefi al posto del bios?
<Stemon> Non so cosa sia .-.
<Stemon> Sono negato!
<uait> vabbe cristian_c per ora ne ho la testa piena, quindi direi di passare ad un altro argomento
<uait> xD
<cristian_c> Stemon, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFI
<cristian_c> uait, lol
<cristian_c> uait, comunque segnati quello che ti è stato detto di fare
<uait> se inserisco un cd interattivo cioè dove devo cliccare pulsanti o varie cose su ubuntu funziona?
<cristian_c> così non lo domandi di nuovo
<uait> si me lo sono scritto
<cristian_c> uait, parli di enciclopeide e simili?
<uait> no
<cristian_c> *enciclopedie
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> xD
<uait> ECDL
<cristian_c> uait, non capisco allora di che parli
<uait> il cd con le simulazioni
<cristian_c> uait, vedi un po' il cd per quale sistema è compatibile
<uait> e non lo so, perchènon ce l'ho qua
<cristian_c> uait, comunque, ti conviene usarlo su win, nel caso
<cristian_c> se si riferisce a win
<Stemon> Ho visto!
<Stemon>  Anche le versioni a 64-bit di Windows 7 sono compatibili con EFI. Microsoft non offre un supporto per UEFI a 32-bit.[5]
<Stemon> Quindi metto 64bit?
<cristian_c> Stemon, se il tuo pc è con uefi ed è a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Stemon, allora scarica ubuntu a 64 bit
<Stemon> E se non lo è?
<cristian_c> Stemon, se non lo è un po' diverso
<cristian_c> Stemon, ma tu controlla
<uait> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<uait> ma questa guida non e buona?
<cristian_c> uait, anche il wiki basta
<cristian_c> non è difficile da seguire
<uait> non lo capisco xD
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> uait, leggitelo bene
<cristian_c> uait, io comunque ti consiglio di fare prima deframmentazione e ridimensionamento, una cosa alla volta
<uait> sisi
<uait> vabbe non ci vuole nnt a fare quelle
<cristian_c> poi torni qui nel caso
<Angelo_> non mi fa selezionare niente
<Angelo_> perchè non ho l'applicazione
<cristian_c> Angelo_, posta schermata
<shasho> buon giorno
<cristian_c> Angelo_, altrimenti apri il software center e cerca il pacchetto, oppure puoi installarlo da terminale con sudo apt-get install nome_pacchetto
<shasho> ho un mini mac e vorrei installare ubuntu o una sua derivata
<Angelo_> sudo apt-get install  bcmwl-kernel-source così?
<cristian_c> shasho, hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> Angelo_, esatto
<shasho> mi potete dire quale sarebbe quella giusta?
<cristian_c> shasho, ah, quindi la devi scaricare
<cristian_c> shasho, che architettura ha il ma cmini?
<cristian_c> *macmini
<shasho> cristian, sono nuovo
<Angelo_> fatto installato ora?
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<shasho> scusami tanto
<cristian_c> Angelo_, continua con la procedura
<Stemon> Ehi
<Stemon> Come faccio a vedere se sono BIOS O UEFI?????
<cristian_c> Angelo_, quindi o riavvii il sistema o digiti il comando
<cristian_c> Angelo_, per sicurezza, riavvia il sistema
<shasho> -Computer- Processor		: PowerPC 7447A, altivec supported (1249,00MHz) Memory		: 1025MB (359MB used) Operating System		: Ubuntu 12.10 User Name		: shasho (shasho) Date/Time		: lun 06 gen 2014 12:45:38 CET -Display- Resolution		: 1920x1080 pixels OpenGL Renderer		: Unknown X11 Vendor		: The X.Org Foundation -Multimedia- Audio Adapter		: AppleOnbdAudio - SoundByLayout -Input Devices-  PMU  Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0
<cristian_c> Stemon, quindi non lo sai
<cristian_c> ?
<uait> swap la devo fare? io voglio solo win e ubuntu
<Stemon> No .-.
<cristian_c> Stemon, sei riuscito ad avviare da live?
<shasho> ti serve questo?
<cristian_c> uait, swap ce l'hai già
<Stemon> No!
<uait> ok
<connect> ciao ragazzi ho un nuovo pc con windows 8 e vorrei creare una poartizione con linux, peo' prima vorrei fare un disco con windows 8 per sicurezza, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Stemon, prova se hai già il dvd
<Stemon> L'installazione vorrei farla con pendrive!
<cristian_c> shasho, quindi il macmini è powerpc?
<Angelo_> cristian http://i44.tinypic.com/e1bwr8.png
<shasho> credo di si
<cristian_c> shasho, ma da quello che hai postato, pare tu abbia già installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> la 12.10
<shasho> si
<shasho> me l'hanno regalato
<cristian_c> connect, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, non a winz
<shasho> vorrei aggiornare l' OS
<Stemon> L'installazione vorrei farla con pendrive!
<cristian_c> Stemon, ok, allora devi creare la live usb
<shasho> A LA VERSIONE 13.10
<Stemon> Come si fa O_O
<shasho> in quanto non mi funzionano gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Angelo_, hai riavviato il sistema?
<cristian_c> shasho, allora non ti serve reinstallare per forza, diciamo
<cristian_c> o scaricare una nuova iso
<cristian_c> shasho, ma la 12.10 è ancora supportata
<Stemon> Cristian_c non so come si fa!
<shasho> ok.
<shasho> perfetto
<shasho> ma come faccio per gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Stemon
<ubot-it> Stemon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> shasho, che problemi hai nell'avanzare?
<cristian_c> shasho, oppure vuoi solo fare i normali aggiornamenti di sistema?
<shasho> mi dice: Scaricamento delle informazioni nel repository non riuscito
<Stemon> Sentite un mio amico l'installazione lha fatta da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download e non ha avuto problemi!
<Stemon> perche io dovrei fare tutto questo?
<shasho> vorrei gli aggiornamenti normali di sitema e sopprattutto mappare la mia rete domestica
<cristian_c> shasho, posta l'output su pastebin
<shasho> scusami
<shasho> che significa?
<cristian_c> Stemon, ma non so il tuo amico che versione ha scaricato
<cristian_c> !paste | shasho
<ubot-it> shasho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mazzu> ho un hp510 con ubuntu 12.04 lts. Non mi va il wireless.Sapete aiutarmi?
<Stemon> Da quel sito!
<Stemon> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> shasho, allora devi andare nel gestore aggiornamenti
<Stemon> lo voglio fare anche io
<Stemon> ma non so che selezionare
<Stemon> tra desktoop o server
<cristian_c> mazzu, prego marca e modello scheda wireless
<Stemon> voglio farlo in paralello senza che si cancellano i dati
<mazzu> wireless integrato intel. è un portatile
<Stemon> non voglio che si resetta il pc
<cristian_c> Stemon, ma se non sappiamo la iso scaricata come facciamo a darti info?
<Stemon> PARALLELO
<cristian_c> Stemon, se ti interessa installare un server, sceglie server
<cristian_c> mazzu, sii più preciso
<Stemon> Voglio creare UBUNTU in parallelo
<cristian_c> Stemon, ripeto, prima scarichi la iso
<Stemon> che posso scegliere tra Windows e Ubuntu quando accendo il pc
<cristian_c> Stemon, e poi crei la live
<mazzu> con lspci mi dice questo come modello: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<Stemon> Come faccio a scaricare la ISO?
<cristian_c> Stemon, e una guida ti è stata linkata su come creare l'installer usb
<cristian_c> mazzu, ok
<cristian_c> mazzu, che problemi ti da?
<shasho> ok. ci provo
<Stemon> Vi saluto! me lo faccio spiegare da un mio amico!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Stemon, le indicazioni ti sono state date
<Stemon> Si, grazie lo stesso.
<Stemon> Buon epifania!
<cristian_c> anche a te
<mazzu> non si attiva, all'inizio pensavo che fosse tipo il pulsante ma quando l'accendo lampeggia una volta, poi come non ci fose
<shasho> ok
<cristian_c> mazzu, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> mazzu, sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> mazzu, rfkill list
<mazzu> mattia@mattia-HP-510-Notebook-PC-RU964AA-ABZ:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 00:16:d4:b9:b6:bf             indirizzo inet:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0           indirizzo inet6: fe80::216:d4ff:feb9:b6bf/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:162339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:87468 errors:0 dro
<cristian_c> !download | Stemon
<ubot-it> Stemon: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> mazzu, posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mazzu
<ubot-it> mazzu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shasho> quindi che faccio cristian?
<cristian_c> shasho, hai aperto il gestore aggiornamenti?
<mazzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702784/
<mazzu> ifconfig
<shasho> non lo trovo
<cristian_c> mazzu, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> shasho, usi unity?
<shasho> trovo gestore pacchetti
<mazzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702792/
<shasho> lubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> mazzu, vai con gli altri comandi
<cristian_c> shasho, ah, usi lubuntu?
<shasho> si
<cristian_c> shasho, allora lo trovi nei menù
<mazzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702799/
<cristian_c> mazzu, il led è acceso?
<mazzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702808/
<cristian_c> mazzu, posta il risultato del terzo comando
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mazzu, è quasi tutto bloccato
<cristian_c> il wifi
<shasho> gestore aggiornamenti non lo trovo, c'è solo Aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> mazzu, il led è spento?
<mazzu> fatto. no, il led non è accesso ma neanche si accende.all'avvio mi fa un lampeggio ma basta
<cristian_c> shasho, prova così
<shasho> dimmi
<cristian_c> mazzu, e se lo premi?
<mazzu> non fa niente
<cristian_c> shasho, apri Aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> mazzu, allora, proviamo a sbloccare
<mazzu> grazie
<shasho> si apre l'errore di scaricamento
<cristian_c> mazzu, prova con: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> shasho, posta l'errore
<cristian_c> tutto quanto
<mazzu> grazieeee. si è acceso. ora provo se va
<cristian_c> ok
<mazzu> si funziona, sono in internet dal wireless
<cristian_c> lol
<mazzu> grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<shasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702830/
<mazzu> ma cosa sarebbe capito?
<mazzu> capitato?
<cristian_c> shasho, la connessione funge?
<cristian_c> mazzu, boh
<shasho> sto parlando con te
<cristian_c> lol
<shasho> sono in linea
<shasho> quindi sono sicuro che funziona
<cristian_c> shasho, prova da terminale un comando e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> shasho, sudo apt-get update
<mazzu> ok.l'iumportante è averlo risolto. buona giornata.
<shasho> ok
<user____> salve
<user____> volevo chiede se  la chiave wifi dlink dwa-140
<user____> funziona con ubntu
<user____>  DWA-140
<cristian_c> user____, un attimo
<cristian_c> user____, usb?
<user____> si
<user____> funziona con ubntu
<user____> la dinlk  DWA-140
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> user____, io ne ho trovate due versioni
<user____> ma fuziona
<cristian_c> rt2800usb	D-Link	DWA-140 rev B1	0x07d1	0x3c09
<shasho> è lunghissima la ricerca e dal terminale non riesco a copiare
<cristian_c> rt2800usb	D-Link	DWA-140 rev B2	0x07d1	0x3c0a
<cristian_c> pare che queste due versioni usino il driver rt2800usb
<cristian_c> shasho, perché non riesci
<cristian_c> ?
<shasho> non funziona il tasto destro del mouse per la funzione copia
<cristian_c> shasho, ah, problemi anche al mouse?
<cristian_c> shasho, prima però hai copiato su pastebin
<shasho> è che non riesco a postarti i risultati della ricerca
<shasho> scusami tanto
<cristian_c> shasho, prima hai fatto il copia incolla, ora perché non riesci?
<shasho> il mouse funziona ma da terminale non va
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> shasho, ma non è che hai aperto un altro tipo di terminale
<cristian_c> che terminale è?
<user____> ma e supportata da ubntu
<user____> ^^^
<cristian_c> user____, io lo vedo nel sito linux-wireless
<cristian_c> ma non so se da problemi
<cristian_c> user____, fai una ricerca
<shasho> ho aperto ux term E ANCHE XTERM
<cristian_c> shasho, forse hai aperto il terminale sbagliato
<cristian_c> shasho, prova a usare il terminale classico di lubuntu
<cristian_c> shasho, in Accessori
<shasho> ok....
<shasho> fatto
<shasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702864/
<shasho> vado a mangiare, torno fra una mezza ora, ti trovo?
<shasho> grazie a dopo
<cristian_c> shasho, può darsi tu abbia degli strani repository
<cristian_c> shasho, sarebbe utile vedere anche il sources.list
<cristian_c> perché escono dei 404 not found
<shasho> eccomi cristian
<shasho> come vedo i sources lists?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<shasho> cristian, ecco i detagli dell'errore di scaricamento degli aggiornamenti
<shasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703080/
<jester-> shasho: cambia server
<jester-> shasho: sudo software-proprerties-gtk
<shasho> command non valid
<shasho> pardon
<shasho> command not found
<jester-> software-properties-gtk
<shasho> come devo configurare
<shasho> quali opzioni modifico?
<jester-> shasho: clicca su server-->altro
<jester-> italia
<jester-> cilla +
<jester-> scegli un server
<jester-> clicca*
<shasho> non trova nessun server
<shasho> italia è già nel menù
<jester-> shasho: clicca la > a finco di server
<jester-> altro
<shasho> fatto
<shasho> ma quando vado a cercare il server migliore non trova nulla
<jester-> metti un server italiano
<shasho> non lo trovaaaaaa....
<jester-> ma vaaaaa?
<jester-> shasho: altro
<jester-> esce la lista
<jester-> scorila
<jester-> italia
<jester-> click su + affianco italia
<jester-> metti il crazy che suona bene
<shasho> mi dice  questo:
<shasho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6703172/
<jester-> madu
<fede_> @jester ciao, ieri ho seguito cristian_c per il discorso della scheda broadcom, ero riuscito a collegarmi via ethernet e a scaricare i driver, ma una volta scaricati i driver e applicate le modifiche sono rimasto anche senza ethernet...che dici, reinstallo il sistema e comincio da 0?
<jester-> fede_: pare che i moduli b43 per la wifi e b44 vadano in conflitto quindi devi scegliere quale usare
<jester-> fede_: la wifi funza?
<shasho> jester non riesco
<shasho> come faccio a inviarti la schermata per farti vedere cosa mi viene fuori?
<jester-> shasho: hai la finestra software a perta?
<shasho> si
<fede_> @jester, senti...adesso ti stò scrivendo dal mio pc, l'altro, quello problematico é ancora spento, ma ieri non funzionava né wi fi né ethernet, quando prima almeno l'ethernet mi funzionava
<jester-> cliccando sul box server che vedi
<jester-> fede_: accendilo
<fede_> @jester dammi un sec
<shasho> Server principale
<shasho> Server in Italia
<shasho> Altro
<jester-> altro che vedi
<shasho> Scelta server da cui scaricare ma è vuoto
<jester-> shasho: sei collegato a internet?
<shasho> si
<shasho> sto parlando con te
<jester-> hai sminchiato apt allora
<shasho> I don't now
<shasho> come la sistemo?
<jester-> adesso lo sai
<jester-> shasho: ls /etc/aptc  e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | shasho
<ubot-it> shasho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_> @jester ok...é acceso
<jester-> shasho: ls /etc/aptc e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> shasho: ls /etc/apt e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> fanc
<shasho> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703221/
<jester-> shasho: ls /etc/apt
<shasho> ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703230/
<jester-> shasho: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt dkg
<fede_> @jester ci sono
<jester-> fede_: nada de nada?
<fede_> @jester nulla
<fede_> @jester ne wifi ne ethernet
<jester-> fede_: sudo rmmod -f b44
<jester-> fede_: sudo rmmod -f b43
<shasho> nada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703243/
<jester-> shasho: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt dpkg
<shasho> ok...
<shasho> sta reinstallando
<fede_> @ jester in ambo i casi mi ha dato error no such file or directory
<jester-> fede_: sudo modprobe b43
<shasho> adesso?
<jester-> shasho: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> che dice
<shasho> lUBUNTU
<shasho> Lubuntu
<jester-> torna in sorgeti software
<shasho> fatto
<shasho> uguale come prima
<fede_> @jester ho messo sudo modprobe b43 ma nn succede nulla
<shasho> stesso errore
<jester-> in altro c'è qualcosa?
<fede_> @jester ad ogni modo la b43 3 la b44 sn driver diversi per la stessa scheda?
<jester-> fede_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jester-> fede_: b43 è wifi b44 eth
<shasho> in altro non c'è nulla
<shasho> ancora vuoto
<jester-> shasho: boh è strano
<jester-> shasho: il resto è tutto spuntato sopra?
<jester-> shasho: c' server principale?
<shasho> si
<jester-> prova a mettere quello
<jester-> strano che in altro non esca la lista
<fede_> @jester nada de nada...se provassi in live?
<Riccardone> salve
<jester-> fede_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  da errore?
<fede_> @jester no...non succede nulla...
<jester-> fede_: scrivi bene
<fede_> @jester l'ho scritto bene
<jester-> fede_: iwconfig
<shasho> grazie comunque
<shasho> mi sono stuffato
<shasho> alla prossima
<fede_> @jester neanche iwconfig...non mi dà nessuna risp
<jester-> shasho: controlla di non aver abilitato il proxy
<jester-> fede_: vorresti la wifi o la eth
<fede_> @jester beh,l'ideale sarebbe la eth per poter configurare la wi fi dopo da li, senza dover saltare da un pc all'altro,ieri fino a un certo punto ci ero riuscito
<jester-> fede_: se hai messo il pacchetto la wifi dpvrebbe essere configurato
<jester-> fede_: usi la eth o la wifi usualemnte
<fede_> allora proviamo con la wi fi
<fede_> @jester wi fi
<jester-> fede_:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Riccardone> ciao, qual'è il file per personalizzare le scorciatoie da tastiera in Lubuntu ?
<Riccardone> mi ricordo qualcosa come file.rc, ma non ricordo ...
<fede_> @jester gedit comando non trovato
<jester-> fede_: lubuntu?
<fede_> @jester xubuntu
<jester-> che editro ha xfce
<jester-> editor
<Riccardone> fede_: installati medit , leggero , semplice , funzionale :)
<Riccardone> su XFCE va che un'amore
<jester-> Riccardone: non sono graditi consigli su roba non ufficiale
<fede_> @jester editor?
<jester-> Riccardone: che editor ha xfce
<jester-> fede_: editor = quel coso che edita i files
<jester-> testo
<fede_> ah...
<fede_> @jester abiword?
<Riccardone> jester-: non ricordo, ce l'ho al lavoro, ma è un po' che non vado in ufficio ...
<fede_> @jester l'equivalente di libreoffice per gnome kubuntu ecc?
<Riccardone> jester-: medit è nel repository ufficiale comunque
<Riccardone> jester-: da apt-cache search medit ho ottenuto 'medit - Useful programming and around-programming text editor'
<jester-> fede_:  sudo thunar /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Starfighter> Ciao a tutti! è la prima volta che scrivo qui e spero che possiate darmi una mano a risolvere il mio problema. Il mio PC a volte ed in modo apparentemente casuale va in freeze. A volte premendo "reset" si riaccende subito, mentre altre volte rimane nero e non mi compare nemmeno lo splash iniziale della motherboard. Deduco si tratti di un qualche problema HW, riuscite a darmi una mano ad identificare eventualmente quale può es
<jester-> Starfighter: prova a disattvare la sospensione/freeze in rispramio energia
<fede_> @jester ok mi ha aperto un file di testo
<jester-> fede_: lasciando uno spazio aggiungi sotto: blacklist b43
<Starfighter> Jester: grazie, proverò a farlo, il problema però non si presenta solo durante il "wake-up" dalla sospensione, ma anche durante il normale utilizzo...
<t0by> Ciao, per favore: qualcuno mi saprebbe suggerire un ricevitore DVB smarzo che costi poco supportato in Ubuntu? Ne so molto poco (non guardo nemmeno la TV, è per mio padre). Grazie.
<jester-> Starfighter: cominica a fare ua prova cosi
<Riccardone> Starfighter: può essere che il pc si surriscaldi eccessivamente ?
<fede_> @jester blacklist comando non trovato
<jester-> !chat | t0by
<ubot-it> t0by: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<t0by> jester-, scusa, my bad.
<t0by> (E' chiaro che sto cercando informazioni riguardo a schede notoriamente supportate in 'buntu, vero?)
<jester-> t0by: è altrettanto chiaro che in questo canale ci si occupa di problemi circa il malfunziomaneto del sistema
<jester-> in chat di tutto il testo
<fede_> @jester nel file di testo c'é scritto blacklist bcm43xx...é quello?
<jester-> fede_: divi aggiungere sotto lasciando uno spazio e scrivendo: blacklist b43
<t0by> Ah, ok. La definizione di "supporto a ubuntu" ha un margine di ambiguità :)
<Starfighter> jester: ho provato a cercare risparmio energia, ma dalle impostazioni di sistema ho solo la voce "alimentazione" e lì c'è già scritto di non sospendere mai...lo trovo da un'altra parte?
<fede_> @jester nel terminal?
<jester-> fede_: nel file che hai apeto con sudo thunar sticass
<Starfighter> Riccardone: ho pensato potesse essere quello, ho installato Psensor e la temperatura CPU non ha mai passato i 66°, mentre la motherboard è sempre a 30 ... eppure freeza...
<jester-> Starfighter: ha cominciato dopo aver installato qualcosa?
<fede_> @jester ok fatto...
<jester-> fede_: salva
<fede_> @jester fatto
<jester-> fede_: attacca il cavo e riavvia
<Starfighter> jester: no, all'inizio me lo faceva su W7 (ma lì andava in blue screen) e credevo fosse un problema di incompatibilità driver con la scheda video. Con ubuntu i freeze sono molto meno frequenti e mi permette almeno di lavorare, ma ultimamente sono aumentati e mi fa sempre più pensare che qualcosa stia morendo dentro il case :)
<jester-> Starfighter: scheda video?
<jester-> Starfighter: mi sa di hd un po ciucco cone settori dannegiati
<Starfighter> jester: probabile, come posso con ubuntu fare un check del disco?
<fede_> @jester riavviato, cavo attaccato, sempre offline
<jester-> Starfighter: lo devi fare da live con sudo e2fask -c /dev/sda1 se ubuntu su sda1 sta
<Riccardone> Starfighter: se te lo fa anche cn Win è sicuramente hardware ... Hai UEFI o BIOS ?
<jester-> fede_: nell'icona nada?
<Riccardone> Starfighter: ti chiedo questo perchè sembra molto simile ad un problema che aveva un mio amico ...
<fede_> @jester nulla
<jester-> fede_: riavvia in live va
<fede_> @jester ok
<Starfighter> Riccardone: BIOS, il PC ha qualche annetto ... UEFI è il nuovo sistema che utilizzano con W8, giusto?
<Starfighter> jester: ora provo, grazie 1000 ;)
<Riccardone> Starfighter: giusto. Allora non ti poso aiutare ... Magari prova a verificare la ventola della CPU, spesso è lei la causa :)
<jester-> Starfighter: in teoria, se ci sono, dovrebbe segnarsi i cluster danneggiati per non essere piu usati
<Starfighter> jester: mi da comando non trovato per e2fask... posso usarne altri?
<jester-> e2fsck
<Riccardone> e2fsck
<Starfighter> ok, ora lo prende, ma devo prima smontare la partizione, giusto?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> se non fa danni
<Starfighter> and ... nella mia niubbaggine .. come posso fare? :)
<fede___> @jester sono collegato in live dal pc "sfigato"
<fede___> @jester in ethernet
<jester-> fede___: allora metti nel paste: sudo fdisk -l
<fede___> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6703482/
<jester-> fede___:  anche lsmod
<Riccardone> jester-: a che serve lsmod ?
<fede___> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6703491/
<jester-> a vedere i moduli in uso
<Riccardone> jester-: e adesso che modulo vai a cercare ? (solo per capire come agite)
<jester-> fede___: adesso copi da qui e incolli nel terminale le stringhe che ti passo
<fede___> @jester ok
<jester-> fede___: sudo mount  /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<fede___> @jester fatto
<jester-> fede___: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<fede___> @jester fatto
<jester-> fede___:  sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<fede___> @jester fatto
<jester-> fede___:  sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<fede___> @jester fatto
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<jester-> ezioxx
<fede___> @ jester sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash é per me?
<jester-> si
<fede___> @jester fatto
<fede___> @jester ezioxx era da aggiungere?
<Riccardone> fede___: no, hai dato sudo chroot  /mnt  /bin/bash ?
<jester-> fede___: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<fede___> @jester !paste?
<jester-> fede___: errore?
<jester-> fede___: ??
<fede___> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6703551/
<fede___> @jester ho fatto letteralmente copia/incolla
<jester-> fede___: sudo apt-get update
<Riccardone> jester-: ha problemi di DNS ...
<fede___> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6703571/
<jester-> bedda questa
<jester-> fede___:  proviamo a togliere il firm
<fede___> @jester ok
<jester-> fede___: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<fede___> @jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6703579/
<jester-> fede___: riavvia e vediamo se funza la eth
<Riccardone> sono curioso anche io sinceramente ...
<fede___> @jester in live o no?
<jester-> fede___: in nirmale
<jester-> normale
<fede___> @jester ok
<Starfighter> jester, Riccardone: grazie per il supporto, vedrò di fare qualche scansione approfondita e, sperando sia solo quello, cambiare il disco nel caso. Grazie e buona giornata.
<fede_> @jester sono collegato sempre in live, normale non avevo rete
<jester-> fede_: reinstalla va
<jester-> e poi non mettere il firmware installer
<fede_> @jester un dettaglio...ogni volta che riavvio il pc che non sia in live ci mette una vita e devo spegnerlo e riaccenderlo a mano, é normale?
<jester-> fede_: non va tanto daccordo col tuo acpi
<fede_> @jester ok...reinstallo e ci sent dopo
<jester-> ok
<fede_> @jester cosa volevi dire con il firmware installer?
<jester-> fede_: non fare nulla dopo installato
<fede_> @jester ok, a dopo
<akis24> ciao
<fede_> @jester stà reistallando
<fede_> @jester mi é venuta in mente una cosa...forse una sciocchezza...la BIOS nn c'entra nulla?
<jester-> no
<fede_> @jester mi ricordo che prima di contattare voi avevo cercato di cambiare un'opzione del wifi nella BIOS...avrà a che fare?
<jester-> fede_: dipende da cosa hai fatto
<jester-> fede_: fai un load setup default
<fede_> @jester ok cmq adesso stà installando
<fede_> @jester ad ogni modo mi ricordo che c'era scritto in inglese e aveva a che fare con l'accesso...tipo limitati solo a quel pc o ad altri...
<fede_> @jester cmq una volta finita l'istallazione te lo dico
<mbuto> salve a tutti
<fede_> @jester stò facendo un load setup default...giusto per...
<fede__> @jester sn collegato cn ether senza live
<fede__> @jester cioé normale
<jester-> fede__: se non mi nomini esatto non me ne accorgo
<jester-> fede__: scrivi jest e batti tab
<fede__> jester-: ok
<jester-> fede__: sei da sistema installato fresco?
<fede__> jester-:  si
<jester-> allora
<jester-> sudo jockey-gtk
<fede__> jester-: comando non trovato
<jester-> sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> scrivi bene
<fede__> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704253/
<fede__> jester-: sto facendo copy/paste dei tuoi comandi
<jester-> fede__: vedi in menu sistema di trovare driver aggiuntivi
<fede__> jester-: stà cercando
<fede__> jester-: né hà trovati due
<jester-> fede__: dimmi quali
<fede__> jester-: ti mando uno screenshot
<fede__> jester-: mandami il link
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fede__> jester-:  http://imagebin.org/285451
<jester-> fede__: visto che col b43 fa casino prova ad abilitare lo sta
<fede__> jester-: quindi il primo
<jester-> fede__: metti il pallino sul linux STA
<jester-> poi applica
<fede__> jester-: diciamo che ho fatto lo stesso ieri e sn rimasto senza ether
<jester-> fede__: se fa casino sempre da li rimetti non usare il dispositivo
<jester-> fede__: fatto cosi anche le altre volt?
<fede__> jester-: ok ma il fatto é che ogni volta che nn sono connesso non mi trova sti driver
<fede__> jester-: questa é la seconda volta
<jester-> ok
<jester-> vediamo che suvvece
<jester-> succede
<fede__> jester-: mi si era disconnesso un attimo
<fede__> jester-:  paura
<jester-> rifai
<jester-> o sta continuando
<fede__> jester-: sta continuando
<jester-> ok
<fede__> jester-: adesso ha finito
<fede__> jester-: e sn anc connesso
<jester-> fede__: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704325/
<jester-> fede__: wifi è apparsa?
<fede__> jester-: no
<jester-> fede__: sudo rfkill list
<fede__> jester-: fatto
<jester-> fede__: fa vedere
<fede__> jester-: nn é succ nulla
<jester-> fede__: non è che hai disabilitato nel bios la wifi
<fede__> jester-: verifico ma sn sicuro che no
<jester-> fede__: sudo modprobe wl
<jester-> anzi
<jester-> sudo rmmod -f b43 wl
<jester-> fede__: sudo modprobe wl
<jester-> fede__: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704361/
<fede__> jester-:  dopo che ho messo sudo modprobe wl mi si era disconnesso un attimo...
<jester-> fede__: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fede__> jester-: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device corrisponde
<jester-> fede__: spe
<jester-> fede__: dopkg -l | grep bcmwl
<jester-> fede__: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<jester-> o in piu
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704395/
<jester-> fede__: dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<fede__> jester-: nulla
<jester-> fede__: fa vedere: dmesg
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704412/
<jester-> fede__: prova a riavviare se non va la eth vai in driver aggiuntivi e la disabiliti
<fede__> jester-: ok...a dopo
<fede_> jester-: ci risiamo, sn connesso in eth con la live
<jester-> fede_: hai disattivato in driver aggiuntivi lo sta?
<jester-> pallino non usare il dispostitivo
<jester-> e riavviato
<fede_> jester-: ancora no...mi sn connesso ora
<jester-> fede_: non  dalla live da os installato. lo disattivi
<jester-> poi
<fede_> jester-: eh ho capito, ma da os installato non mi trova nessun driver
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> fede_: non compare piu nulla in aggiuntivi?
<fede_> jester-: oltre al fatto che non mi collego
<jester-> fede_: ok vai nel sistema
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  bcmwl-kernel-source
<fede_> jester-: sicuramente in live qualcosa mi appare
<jester-> e riavvii
<jester-> fede_: la live non centra
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  bcmwl-kernel-source   poi rivai in aggiuntivi
<jester-> e se c'è metti non usare
<fede_> jester-: ora sn in live, aggiungo il comando e riavvio?
<jester-> fede_: devi farlo dal sistema
<jester-> la live non fa nulla sul sistema se non in chroot
<fede_> jester-:  dal sistema non mi trova i driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> madu
<jester-> fede_: il terminale
<fede_> jester-: e soprtutto sn off
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  bcmwl-kernel-source   poi rivai in aggiuntivi
<fede_> jester-: ok
<jester-> se è comaparso lo sta metti non usare
<fede_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704572/
<jester-> fede_: ma sei bevuto?
<fede_> jester-: ??
<jester-> fede_: devi riavviare nel sistema installato
<jester-> dare la il comando
<jester-> e andare in aggiuntivi a verificare
<fede_> jester-:  nel sistema installato i driver aggiuntivi non compaiono!!!
<jester-> fede_: eddai
<fede_> jester-: dice che non esistono
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  bcmwl-kernel-source
<fede_> jester-: la lista é vuota
<jester-> mi dici cosa ventra con la finestra aggiuntivi
<jester-> centra
<fede_> jester-: ok...adesso mi riavvio
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ma leggi
<fede_> jester-: sn collegato dal mio pc l'altro é in os ed é off
<Neomatrix93> Buonasera a tutti! :)
<jester-> fede_:  sudo dpkg --purge  bcmwl-kernel-source
<Neomatrix93> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi mi servirebbe aiuto
<jester-> !qualcuno | Neomatrix93
<ubot-it> Neomatrix93: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fede_> jester-: stà rimuovendo i moduli dkms
<Neomatrix93> Dato che è la prima volta che uso Linux come OS ho installato Kubuntu, però non sò come installare i driver della mia scheda Video nVidia GeForce 610M come devo fare?
<fede_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> Neomatrix93: vai in driver aggiuntivi menu sistema
<jester-> fede_: mo controlla in driver aggiuntivi
<Neomatrix93> ho fatto così prima e ho cliccato su attiva
<Neomatrix93> ma
<jester-> Neomatrix93: dovrebbe averlo installato, hai riavviato?
<Neomatrix93> ora provo, come faccio a capire se riavviandolo è realmente installato?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: dopo riavviato si controlla
<Neomatrix93> ok provo
<oooo> sono stato attaccato da facebook!
<jester-> urca
<oooo> :)
<jester-> e che centra assistenza ubuntu
<oooo> ciao jester
<jester-> noi siamo innocenti
<oooo> ti spiego
<jester-> !chat | oooo
<ubot-it> oooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oooo> ieri sono andato su facebook
<fede_> jester-: nessun driver disp
<jester-> fede_: riavvia
<oooo> e oggi mi ritrovo nella barra laterale un nuovo software che tra il resto non si avvia con il simbolo di facebook
<jester-> !chat | oooo
<ubot-it> oooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oooo> come si toglie sta porcata?
<enzotib> oooo, dpkg --get-selections *facebook*
<fede_> jester-: cmq prima ho fatto un controllo della BIOS e tt i dispositivi wifi sono regolari
<enzotib> jester-, è una web-app cose nuove
<jester-> fede_: riavvia
<jester-> enzotib: minghia da repo?
<fede_> jester-: stà riavviando
<enzotib> jester-, yes, te lo chiede di installarla quando vai su facebook con firefox
<oooo> account-plugin-facebook				install friends-facebook				install unity-webapps-facebookmessenger			install .
<jester-> ma varda te
<oooo> riavvio?
<Neomatrix93> jester: ho riavviato ma mi dà ancora 3 pacchetti non installati
<jester-> oooo: succede cliccando su tutto ciò che si muove
<oooo> hihihi
<jester-> Neomatrix93: di cosa
<oooo> si vero
<enzotib> jester-, mi chiamano per la cena, puoi verificare tu l'output e gli fai togliere il pacchetto?
<enzotib> bye
<oooo> però come faccio a capire se l'ho rimosso?
<enzotib> oooo, sudo apt-get purge unity-webapps-facebookmessenger
<oooo> come si fa a vedere dove punta il collegamento di quell'icona?
<fede_> jester-: e che cazzo ci mette una vita a riavviare
<oooo> wawwww
<oooo> merda tolta
<oooo> grazie ragazzi
<oooo> !
<Neomatrix93> nVidia Binary Xorg Driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<oooo> siete mitici come al solito!
<jester-> fede_: pia un pc decente a maria
<jester-> Neomatrix93: dove lo vedi
<fede_> jester-: magari!!
<oooo> jester sei di Cuneo?
<jester-> oooo: un po piu  a sud
<oooo> perché allora scrivi 'pia'?
<Neomatrix93> quando vado su Driver aggiuntivi mi trova 3 Driver della scheda video
<fede_> jester-: l'ho riacceso da me...
<jester-> Neomatrix93: uno è abilitato?
<oooo> jester secondo me sei di Cuneo! :)
<jester-> sono driver diversi per versione
<Neomatrix93> no nessuno è abilitato
<jester-> oooo: va bè sono di cuneo
<oooo> e dai ammettilo
<jester-> Neomatrix93: apri un terminale
<oooo> :)
<jester-> si si sono di cuneo
<oooo> io sono di Torino
<fede_> jester-: ok adesso é online via ether
<Neomatrix93> fatto
<oooo> 'pia' è dialetto!
<jester-> Neomatrix93: lsmod | grep nvidia
<oooo> siamo 'vicini di casa'
<oooo> comunque sia
<oooo> grazie per tutti
<oooo> grazie per tutto
<jester-> pia è romanesco
<fede_> jester-: asp che mi collego da li
<Neomatrix93> scritto
<oooo> vi devo lasciare
<jester-> fede_: eth su?
<oooo> buon lavoro
<jester-> cià
<oooo> e grazie ancora
<fede_> jester-: os
<Neomatrix93> mi dà la seguente scritta:  nvidia              11309674  0
<jester-> Neomatrix93: il driver nvidia è in uso
<jester-> Neomatrix93: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Neomatrix93> ah, e quindi sono già installati?
<fede__> jester-: eccomi
<jester-> Neomatrix93: uno è installato
<jester-> fede__: eth?
<fede__> jester-: si
<fede__> jester-: asp...
<fede__> jester-: WIFI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neomatrix93> e allora xkè mi da 3 pacchetti ancora ?
<jester-> fede__: maddai
<connect> AAA help problema installazione linux su lenovo
<jester-> tolto il driver mo funza?
<fede__> jester-:  SIIIIIIIIII
<jester-> madu
<fede__> jester-: che cazzzzzzz é successo?!?!?!?!?!?
<connect> scaricata immagine iso ciao jester-
<connect> e nn parte o almeno fa finta di partire ma nn si avvia mai
<jester-> fede__: hai  installato firmware-b43-installer?
<fede__> jester-: asp...
<jester-> secondo me si
<jester-> non la conti giusta
<fede__> jester-: ho riavviato...e come per magia mi ha trovato la rete!!!
<Neomatrix93> jester: devo installare obbligatoriamente tutti e 3 i pacchetti che stanno in Driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> fede__: sudo dpkg -l | grep b43
<connect> qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano??? non riesco a installare linux sul mio pc
<jester-> Neomatrix93: uno esclude l'altro, sono tre driver di diersa versione
<jester-> e 4
<Neomatrix93> ok
<fede__> jester-: nn succ nulla
<jester-> fede__: sudo dpkg -l | broadcpm
<jester-> fede__: sudo dpkg -l | broadcom
<fede__> comando non trovato
<jester-> fede__: sudo dpkg -l | broadcom
<jester-> fede__: sudo dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<Neomatrix93> Jester: ti ringrazio per l'aiuto, volevo chiederti un'ultima cosa, se caso mai volessi installare dei programmi o dei plug-in come ad esempio quello della video chiamata di facebook come dovrei fare?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: se sono nei repo li trovi con software center
<jester-> ma non tutto c'è
<jester-> per linux
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704801/
<Neomatrix93> jester: che tu sappia c'è anche skype per Kubuntu?
<jester-> fede__: sudo dpkg -l | grep firmware
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704812/
<jester-> fede__: lsmod | grep b43
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704826/
<jester-> fede__: fa vedere dmesg
<jester-> b43 che va senza firm
<cristian_c> connect, che iso hai scaricato? Hai uefi?
<connect> ma sto leggendo delle guide on line e forse molto probabiltente si ce l'ho
<connect> ho scaricato kubuntu  desktop 64 bit (amd 46)
<fede__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6704842/
<cristian_c> !chat | connect
<ubot-it> connect: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> connect, che se ne parla meglio lì
<connect> ok ok tu li ci sei?
<connect> cristian_c:
<jester-> fede__: pare che funzi con linux-fimware-non free
<fede__> jester-: quindi và bene cosi com'é?
<jester-> fede__: direi di si
<jester-> anche se è strano
<jester-> o il pc è vecchio
<fede__> jester-: cazz cmq ti faccio una statua in piazza!!!
<jester-> e il firm è nei nonfree
<jester-> fede__: prova a riavviare
<fede__> jester-: ok
<fede__> jester-: tutto ok
<jester-> bene
<fede__> jester-: anzi il led del wifi sul pc si é acceso
<fede__> jester-: me ne sn reso conto solo ora
<fede__> jester-: grazie veramnete
<jester-> sarà contenta la mary
<fede__> jester-: veramente si chiama gaia, maria é la mamma...
<fede__> jester-:  grazie
<jester-> de nada
<akis24> sera
<Guest94622> salve sono nuovo su ubuntu e vi volevo chiedere un piccolo aiuto,ho installato la versione 13.10 su un portatile hp pavilion dv5 1210 el e a fine installazione ho notato che non mi parte l'wifi ,qualcuno mi puo aiutare per favore???
<cristian_c> Guest33318, a fine installazione?
<Guest94622> si
<cristian_c> Guest33318, a fine installazione devi uscire dalla live
<Guest94622> in cima alla tastiera ho l'icona del wireles che con sistema windows dovevo soltanto toccare con il dito e si accendeva ora mi rimane spento
<cristian_c> dito?
<Guest94622> cioè ?
<cristian_c> Guest33318, hai completato l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Guest33318, ma in live funge il wifi?
<Guest94622> si ce una spece di sensore che si illumina appena ci tocco con il dito
<Guest94622> si ho completato l'installazione e ho acceso con esito positivo il computer
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Guest94622> l'unica cosa che non funzione e il wireles
<Guest94622> anche per che ho letto che tramite l'internet poi mi trova gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Guest33318, apri un terminale
<Guest94622> cioè?
<cristian_c> Guest33318, premi ctrl+alt+t
<Guest94622> ok fatto
<Guest94622> cosa devo fare adesso?
<cristian_c> Guest33318, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Guest33318, e poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest33318
<ubot-it> Guest33318: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest94622> mi sono comparsi una serie di dati riguardo il computer
<Guest94622> li devo mettere dove mi hai detto te ?
<cristian_c> Guest94622, posta tutto su pastebin
<Guest94622> ok fatto
<Guest94622> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6705701/
<akis24> cristian_c:  ora guarda tutto con ste broadcom
<Guest94622> mi fa male la testa ,ho 2 pc d'avanti ;)
<akis24> ti comprendo sapessi quanti mal di testa prendiamo noi ;)
<Guest94622> ok dimmi come guardare con broadcom,scusami ma non sono un esperto come voi
<cristian_c>         product:BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (richiesto in alcuni casi dal chipset BCM4312)
<Guest94622> uffa a saperlo in vece di idraulico facevo questo come mestiere ,e molto complicato ;)
<Guest94622> grazie
<Guest94622> della passienza
<cristian_c> Guest94622, sei connesso via cavo?
<Guest94622> no via wifi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> con il pc in questione
<Guest94622> sempre wifi per che il router e lontano nella camera di mio fratello
<cristian_c> Guest94622, ma non avevi detto che non riuscivi a connetterti in wifi?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Guest94622> si ma non con questo pc ma con l'altro su cui ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> infatti io parlo dell'altro pc
<cristian_c> connettilo via cavo
<Guest94622> dovrei andare nella camera di mio fratello e che adesso non posso ma se mi dici gli passi da seguire facio tutto cio
<cristian_c> Guest33318, ok, segui questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> Guest33318, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<misterK_> salve.. come mai non mi legge la live in ubs?
<Guest94622> se ho capito bene il pc con ubuntu lo collego via cavo al router e mi scarico gli driver da dove mi hai indicato te
<cristian_c> Guest33318, quando sei connesso con il cavo, ovviamente
<cristian_c> Guest33318, basta che digiti il comando che ho indicato
<cristian_c> misterK_, ubs?
<misterK_> si
<cristian_c> ?
<misterK_> con la pennetta
<cristian_c> usb
<cristian_c> -,-
<misterK_> cosa?
<cristian_c> hai scritto ubs invece di usb
<misterK_> ah già
<cristian_c> lol
<misterK_> scrivo troppo veloce
<cristian_c> misterK_, come hai creato la live?
<misterK_> allora l'ho ricreata ieri perchè non me la leggeva.. con usb creator
<misterK_> o una roba del genere non ricordo
<cristian_c> misterK_, usa degli strumenti adeguati
<misterK_> mi hanno detto qui cosa usare
<cristian_c> misterK_, io le creo con unetbootin, ad esempio
<cristian_c> misterK_, formatta in fat32
<Guest94622> grazie mille cristian ora vado a dormire ,lascio tutto invariato e domani appena torno dal lavoro faccio tutto quello che mi hai detto,un abbraccio grandissimo
<cristian_c> ok, ciao
<misterK_> si però il problema è che non me la leggeva più neanche prima... chissà perchè
<cristian_c> misterK_, controlla tutto
<misterK_> cosa
<cristian_c> come è formattata, ad esempio, se la .iso è corrotta, ecc...
<cristian_c> e prova con unetbootin
<misterK_> con ubuntu non so muovermi bene.. ora che ho segato anche windows
<cristian_c> misterK_, hai fatto male
<cristian_c> winz fa sempre comodo
<misterK_> e ma è successo per sbaglio
<cristian_c> lol
<misterK_> un problema dietro l'altro
<misterK_> cristian con unebootin posso anche formattare la chiavetta direttamentr?
<cristian_c> misterK_, io le formatto con gparted
<cristian_c> unetbootin crea la live/installer
<misterK_> dove posso scaricarlo une?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<misterK_> sol software center mi da errore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ?
<misterK_> errore di programmazione in aptdaemon
<cristian_c> misterK_, ?
<misterK_> quando installo e metto la password
<misterK_> me lo blocca con una finestra di errore
<cristian_c> misterK_, posta la schermata
<misterK_> puoi linkare image?
<cristian_c> misterK_, lo puoi fare anche tu, eh
<cristian_c> :D
<misterK_> non so dove
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> prova
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285487
<cristian_c> misterK_, da quando si verifica questo problema?
<misterK_> da ora
<cristian_c> lol
<misterK_> ma forse ha a che fare col fatto che non ho spazio
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<misterK_> perchè ho fatto un casino con le partizioni
<cristian_c> liberane un po'
<misterK_> ed è per questo che ho bisogno di entrare in live
<cristian_c> misterK_, tipo?
<misterK_> l'ho fatto vedere ieri a kraba
<misterK_> ti posto lo screen anche a te
<cristian_c> misterK_, se non hai spazio intanto puoi iniziare con lo spostare dati su supporti esterni
<cristian_c> dati della tua home intendo
<misterK_> provo a riavviare
<cristian_c> lol
<misterK_> (non posso neanche riavviare devo spegnere il pc a mano)
<misterK_> questi giorni sto impazzendo malamente
<cristian_c> scusa, fai come ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> prova a svuotare
<misterK_> non credo sia quello il problema
<cristian_c> <misterK_> ma forse ha a che fare col fatto che non ho spazio
<cristian_c> deciditi
<misterK_> cristian_c:  guarda anche tu http://imagebin.org/285490
<cristian_c> direi vuoto, altro che pieno
<cristian_c> misterK_, ma perché hai creato la /boot separata?
<misterK_> ho fatto una partizione a cacchio
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> visto
<cristian_c> hai fatto la / di 5 GB
<cristian_c> quella sì che è piena
<misterK_> non ho mai fatto una partizione prima di questa figurati
<cristian_c> misterK_, eh, sì, devi proprio allargarla
<misterK_> comqunue su windows avevo usato unbootin... mi ricordo
<cristian_c> misterK_, comunque, non usare questa macchina per creare la live
<cristian_c> usa un altro pc
<misterK_> buona idea
<misterK_> sperando non sia compromessa la chiavetta.. ma è la stessa che prima funzionava
<cristian_c> misterK_, dov'è la live con cui hai installato il sistema?
<misterK_> è quella che ho cancellato e rifatto perchè non me la leggeva più
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ce l'hai un dvd?
<misterK_> non ho il lettore
<cristian_c> lol
<misterK_> o meglio è distrutto...
<misterK_> solo usb
<cristian_c> miii
<cristian_c> misterK_, dagli una formattata alla usb da winz
<misterK_> in più la macchina non esegue più i comandi di arresto.. riavvio..sospendi
<misterK_> se non bastasse questo casino
<cristian_c> misterK_, perché è piena
<cristian_c> misterK_, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> misterK_, comincia a disinstallare applicazioni inutili a manetta
<cristian_c> così liberi qualche centinaio di MB almeno
<misterK_> sono nella home ?
<cristian_c> misterK_, no, ti sbagli
<cristian_c> le applicazioni vengono installate nella /
<misterK_> si
<cristian_c> misterK_, quali applicazioni sono installate nel tuo sistema?
<misterK_> quale sarebbe la cartella effettiva di /
<misterK_> skype.. vlc..
<misterK_> chrome
<cristian_c> misterK_, ti dico come fare
<misterK_> non so cos'altro.. da dove posso vederle
<misterK_> io non ho dimestichezza con ubuntu.. lo uso da pochi giorni
<cristian_c> misterK_, disinstalla i seguenti programmi : skype e vlc
<cristian_c> misterK_, dalla dash
<misterK_> la dash ossia?
<misterK_> il software center?
<cristian_c> clic in alto a sinistra nel desktop
<cristian_c> misterK_, no
<cristian_c> misterK_, ho visto anche altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> misterK_, hai anche libreoffice
<misterK_> la cosa assurda è che se cerco skype non me lo trova neanche... ma se gli do il comando sul terminale appare...miracolosamente
<cristian_c> misterK_, hai aperto la dash?
<cristian_c> misterK_, intanto disinstalla le applicazion che ti ho detto
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> dove c è scritto cerca nelle app ?
<cristian_c> misterK_, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> misterK_, può darsi
<cristian_c> misterK_, aperto
<cristian_c> ?
<misterK_> si ma non mi trova nulla dalla dash
<misterK_> la dash è quella con quell'icona con un cerchio...
<cristian_c> misterK_, digita: sudo apt-get remove skype
<misterK_> ook
<cristian_c> misterK_, dimmi quando ha fatto
<misterK_> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<cristian_c> misterK_, riprova con: sudo apt-get purge skype
<misterK_> mi dice lo stesso
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<misterK_> fatto
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo apt-get purge skype
<misterK_> mi dice che dopo questa operazione verranno liberati 62 kb
<cristian_c> vabbé
<cristian_c> procedi
<misterK_> fatto
<misterK_> ora faccio lo stesso con vlc ?
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo apt-get purge vlc
<misterK_> posso fare lo stesso con office?
<cristian_c> libreoffice?
<misterK_> si sarà grandicello immagino
<cristian_c> misterK_, dimmi quando hai fatto con vlc
<misterK_> fatto
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<misterK_> System program problem detected
<misterK_> nel frattempo appaiono finestrelline con questo titolo
<cristian_c> misterK_, ?
<misterK_> eh non lo so..
<cristian_c> misterK_, sei vago
<misterK_> comqunue mi da gli stessi spazi di prima su gparted
<misterK_> non è mutato nulla
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo apt-get autoclean
<misterK_> infatti...
<misterK_> skype è presente
<misterK_> non ha disinstallato una ceppa mi sa
<cristian_c> misterK_, non hai postato nemmeno un paste
<cristian_c> misterK_, digita il comando che ho indicato
<misterK_> fatto
<Fetentone> per vedere Premieum Play mi chiede di installare Silverlight... SIlverlight per Ubuntu si chiama Moonlight ma non mi funziona.... che posso fare per vedere premiumplay???
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo apt-get clean
<cristian_c> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<misterK_> fatto
<misterK_> ma non mi da nulla questo comando
<jester-> Fetentone: il silever è muerto
<cristian_c> misterK_, sudo apt-get purge skype
<cristian_c> misterK_, su pastebin
<misterK_> ecco ora
<misterK_> si è liberato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pastebin
<misterK_> per quale comando chr
<cristian_c> misterK_, quello che hai appena digitato
<misterK_> sudo apt-get purge skype ?
<cristian_c> eh
<misterK_> è una trafila lunghissima
<cristian_c> misterK_, postala
<misterK_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6706004/
<jester-> misterK_: cosa ti dice la logica scrittura di "/tmp/mkinitramfs_hWf9Fi//lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libuuid.so.1": Spazio esaurito sul device
<misterK_> cp: creazione dell'extent di "/tmp/mkinitramfs_hWf9Fi//lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libuuid.so.1" non riuscita: Spazio esaurito sul device
<misterK_> dice sempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> misterK_: il disco è pieno
<jester-> non è difficile da capire
<misterK_> cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> misterK_, eh,  non ti permette neanche di disinstallare le applicazioni
<jester-> svuoti il cestino e la cache di apt  sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> poi seghi qualcosa che non ti serve
<misterK_> gli do sudo apt-get clean ?
<jester-> misterK_: non si capsice se trolli i sei tardo
<jester-> misterK_: prova a dirglielo ad alta voce
<cristian_c> lol
<misterK_> jester.. secondo me sei più tardo tu dal momento che è la prima volta che mi approccio a questo tipo di situazioni. Se ti è cosi assurdo capirlo
<misterK_> cosa diavolo ne so cosa sono le cache...
<misterK_> ma pensa te
<jester-> <jester-> svuoti il cestino e la cache di apt  sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> secondo te che cazzo ho voluto dire
<jester-> misterK_: hai una / troppo piccola e una /boot grande e ridicola
<jester-> il sistema non riesce a fare un cazzo non ha spazio
<jester-> misterK_: notte scorsa krabador ti ha detto come ripartizoinare
<misterK_> jester... non mi legge la chiavetta
<misterK_> non posso entrare in live
<jester-> ma pare che ti diverta approfittare della pazienza e disponibilta altrui
<misterK_> pensalo pure
<jester-> è un fatto
<misterK_> no non è un fatto
<misterK_> mi sta subentrando un problema dietro l'altro
<krabador> misterK_, preoccupati allora , per favore , di tornare quando serve davvero
<krabador> risolvi con la chiavetta
<jester-> fai la chiavetta o dvd come si deve, lo hai pure installato il sistema, è andato su di notte a tradimento
<krabador> e poi preoccupati del resto
<misterK_> krabador:  stavo parlando con christian di altro.. mi stava aiutando a cancellare un po' di roba
<jester-> misterK_: quindi da ora in avanti sei ignorato
<misterK_> nel frattempo stasera ho provato la chiavetta e non me la leggeva.. la rifarò domani da un altro pc
<jester-> e 29esima ed ultima volta, hai messo / in spazio insufficiente, il sistema è bloccato
<misterK_> jester è inutile che ti scaldi.. ma fallo tranquillamente se pensi che sia qui a prender per il culo la gente
<krabador> misterK_ , se vuoi imparare, continuando ad utilizzare un sistema nato per caso, spulciati la documentazione, ce n'è miliardi. è una settimana che ti ho quasi implorato di tornare in live, da una settimana
<krabador> torni, ponendo la stessa questione
<jester-> e non facendo un cass di quello indicato
<jester-> a casa mia si chiama trollare
<misterK_> risalve.. sono riuscito a entrare finalmente. Sono in modalità prova ubuntu senza installare
<misterK_> Quando qualcuno è disponibile e vuole darmi una mano con la partizione, sono riuscito a entrare in modalità live
<misterK_> ...
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-07
<misterK_> krabador: ricordo che bisogna allargare una partizione
<misterK_> quella /
<krabador> allora, elimini tutte le partizioni , con gparted, e posti lo screenshot
<misterK_> scusa ma non vorrei fare altre stronzate.. tutte le voci /dev/sda (che sono 5) e anche unallocated (che è una cosa da 1.2 mb) ?
<krabador> unallocated rimane com'è
<krabador> elimini tutte le altre
<misterK_> come devo fare tasto destro delete?
<krabador> tasto destro delete/elimina
<misterK_> due voci non me le fa delettare
<krabador> quali sono?
<misterK_> sda2 extended
<misterK_> sda5 swap
<misterK_> di rispettivamente 251 e 2 gb
<krabador> misterK_, dicevi, quali sono?
<krabador> misterK_, ?
<misterK_> sda2 extended 251 gb
<misterK_> sda5 swap 2 gb
<krabador> l'estesa, selezionala tutta
<krabador> non singolarmente
<krabador> hai una estesa con dentro tipo 3 partizioni
<krabador> seleziona tutta la partiziona
<krabador> seleziona, nella sezione in basso, la sda2, e fai elimina
<misterK_> hanno delle chiavette affianco
<krabador> lo vedo
<krabador> controlla se sono state montate, smontale tutte
<misterK_> la seleziono ma non me lo fa fare
<krabador> controlla se sono state montate
<krabador> smontale tutte
<misterK_> da dove krabador
<misterK_> dove lo controllo
<krabador> tasto destro, su ognuna, e vedi se c'è umount
<misterK_> manage flagd e information
<krabador> lo devi fare per la sda1 e sda2
<misterK_> sono le uniche voci attive
<krabador> umount
<krabador> misterK_, ma sei in live?
<krabador> o no?
<misterK_> si dovrei esserlo... ho fatto entra senza installare
<misterK_> ci ha messo un po' a caricarlo..
<misterK_> mi ha dato una schermata diversa e un'interfaccia di default
<misterK_> il secondo bottone in alto mi dice install ubuntu ..
<misterK_> non devo modificare nulla dal menu in alto di gparted ?
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<krabador> apri il teminale
<misterK_> ci sono
<krabador> manda sudo su
<misterK_> fatto
<krabador> umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> umount /dev/sda6
<krabador> umount /dev/sda7
<krabador> sempre da terminale gparted
<krabador> clicca il tasto destro su sda1 e manda uno screenshot
<misterK_> uhm... non mi screenna
<misterK_> puoi scrivermi il comando
<krabador> gnome-screenshot
<misterK_> krabador:  probabilmente non mi screenna con la finestrella del tasto destro...
<misterK_> altrimenti lo fa
<misterK_> krabador:  non so se hai capito
<misterK_> al massimo posso scriverti cosa mi dice
<krabador> misterK_, seleziona da gparted, sda1 elimina, verifica che la swap non sia montata, in caso smontala, selezioni dalla tab in basso sda2 ed elimina
<misterK_> krabador:  non coincide come dici.. aspetta ti faccio uno screen
<misterK_> mi puoi linkare per favore image... non so da dove prendere il link
<krabador> !imagebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<misterK_> krabador:  http://imagebin.org/285504
<misterK_> sono riuscito a delettare la 1 come dicevi..
<krabador> ma guarda...
<krabador> fallo pure con sda2
<misterK_> la swap non è montata
<misterK_> ma la sda2 non è delettabile
<krabador> allora, clicca sulla sda2 dal menu in basso, in gparted, ctrl alt t da terminale, scrivi gnome-screenoshot, clicca sul menu in alto "partizione" , in gparted, e manda la screen
<misterK_> eccomi
<misterK_> allora
<misterK_> ti riscreenno.. forse ci sono arrivato
<misterK_> krabador:  http://imagebin.org/285505
<krabador> il tasto destro sulla swap
<misterK_> posso fare swapoff
<krabador> ecco fallo
<krabador> e poi elimina sda2
<misterK_> ossia swap
<misterK_> mi fa eliminare solo quello
<misterK_> quello da 2.05 gb
<krabador> eliminala, ed elimina la sda2
<misterK_> ora mi rimane una sola voce.. allocated
<misterK_> con gb a pieno
<misterK_> unallocated
<krabador> applica le modifiche con la V verde e mandami la screen
<misterK_> krabador:  http://imagebin.org/285507
<krabador> bene , adesso puoi sempre con il tasto destro, creare la partizione che diventerà la /
<krabador> tasto destro, nuova
<misterK_> SI
<krabador> primaria, ext4, 20 o 30 gb vanno piu' che bene
<misterK_> sarebbe lo spazio dove andranno i file installati ?
<krabador> setti dimensione 20480 o 30720
<krabador> dove va il sistema ed i software installati
<misterK_> perchè eventualmente gli posso dare un'altra destionazione in futuro..
<krabador> un'altra destinazione?
<misterK_> free space preceding lascio 1 ?
<misterK_> ext4 primary..
<krabador> si
<misterK_> questa è andata
<misterK_> io ho una memoria da 2 gb
<misterK_> se ti serve saperlo
<krabador> adesso sempre nuova, ma swap
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> primary ?
<krabador> primaria
<misterK_> da 2 gb?
<krabador> 2048
<krabador> si
<krabador> spostala tutta a destra
<krabador> nel grafico della finestra
<misterK_> come ?
<krabador> nel grafico della finestrella di creazione
<misterK_> è già a destra..
<misterK_> di quell'altra
<misterK_> rispetto all'altra
<krabador> completamente a destra del disco
<krabador> all'estrema destra
<misterK_> e come faccio
<krabador> la puoi spostare col mouse
<misterK_> ci sto provando..
<krabador> tasto destro che dice?
<misterK_> resize/move
<krabador> move
<misterK_> mi apre una finestrella
<misterK_> è un'unica voce
<krabador> vabeh, 2048 di dimensione, primaria, linux-swap, creala
<misterK_> di nuovo?
<krabador> l'hai già creata?
<misterK_> eh si.. questa qui
<krabador> allora, dal grafico gparted principale
<misterK_> ..
<krabador> fai sposta
<krabador> col tasto destro
<krabador> e mettila tutta a destra
<misterK_> oddio
<misterK_> me ne è venuta fuori una da 4 gb
<misterK_> spostando mi sa
<misterK_> si può ricancellare e rifare?
<krabador> eliminala
<krabador> anche se, se non avevi finito l'operazione di spostamento, potevi fare il resize
<krabador> misterK_, accelera
<misterK_> ok ci sono
<misterK_> però
<krabador> fatto?
<misterK_> non so proprio come spostare la swap
<misterK_> io sto provando dal grafico
<krabador> la selezioni e fai resize/move
<misterK_> dopodichè mi apre una finestra però
<krabador> screenshot
<misterK_> ooook
<misterK_> è tutta a destra
<misterK_> ricapitolando una blu di 30 gb tutta a sinistra e la swap di 2 tutta a destra
<misterK_> krabador:
<krabador> mandami uno screenshot della schermata del resize/move
<misterK_> faccio
<misterK_> in live è più lentino il sistema
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285508
<krabador> "non so proprio come spostare la swap"
<krabador> bah..
<krabador> ok
<misterK_> mi dispiace farti impazzire..
<krabador> adesso, l'ultima, nell'enorme unallocated
<krabador> grande tutto lo spazio
<krabador> primaria
<krabador> ext4
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> quindi con tutto il restante spazio
<krabador> si
<misterK_> ora?
<krabador> di base, quando fai new, già suppone di prendersi tutto
<krabador> fatta?
<misterK_> si
<krabador> perfetto, applica le modifiche
<krabador> e ovviamente screenshot
<misterK_> arriva
<misterK_> scusa krabador  mi si è impallato
<MArv_> Hellooo
<MArv_> Salve
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285509
<MArv_> Una domanda è possibile avviare ubuntu da penddrive 16gb?
<krabador> MArv_, certo
<krabador> MArv_, se creata correttamente
<MArv_> ho trovato la guida per installarlo da pendrive
<MArv_> ma non per farlo girare su pendrive
<krabador> MArv_, "farlo girare su pendrive"
<krabador> MArv_, fallo partire in boot
<krabador> una volta creata
<krabador> ed è "farlo girare"
<krabador> misterK_, bene, adesso puoi iniziare l'installazione
<misterK_> direttamente dal bottone in alto a destra ?
<krabador> misterK_, si, da "installa ubuntu"
<krabador> install ubuntu 13.10
<misterK_> krabador:  scusa una roba... in quei 30 gb finiranno tutti gli aggiornamenti e i software installati giusto ?
<krabador> misterK_, si, di tanto in tanto dai un clean, e lui cancella i pacchetti di backup dei vari aggiornamenti
<MArv_> tramite Unetbootin?
<krabador> MArv_, su che sistema operativo puoi fare la penna?
<MArv_> Windows 8
<krabador> MArv_, allora usa questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<misterK_> ed è uno spazio che non potrebbe sforare? volevo chiederti...
<krabador> misterK_, si, non preoccuparti
<krabador> per i soli software
<krabador> a meno che non ne installi migliaia
<misterK_> si al massimo si controlla
<krabador> la home sarà la partizione enorme
<MArv_> Grazie mille la guida che cercavo
<krabador> e li metti tutto
<krabador> MArv_, di nulla
<misterK_> bene ora installo e non so come ringraziarti..
<krabador> misterK_, impegnandoti
<krabador> :D
<krabador> misterK_, devi settare le partizioni
<misterK_> ?
<krabador> misterK_, tramite "altro" al momento del partizionamento durante l'installazione
<krabador> misterK_, quindi falla partire, che ti indico
<misterK_> ok
<MArv_> krabador un ultima domanda,che tu sappia la procedura è la stessa per Tails?
<krabador> MArv_, beh, chiedi al loro staff
<misterK_> kraba... mi ha fatto fare avanti subito dopo la lingua.. chiedendomi se volevo installare anche gli aggiornamenti e parti terze
<misterK_> e ora sta caricando
<misterK_> altro... non me l'ha dato
<krabador> impossibile
<krabador> something else
<krabador> nella versione inglese
<misterK_> io ho fatto ita
<misterK_> altrimenti lo rifaccio
<krabador> in installation type
<krabador> avevi delle opzioni
<krabador> e l'ultima sotto
<krabador> "something else"
<misterK_> va bene rifaccio..
<misterK_> è che si impalla
<krabador> misterK_, è che se non imposti il punto di mount della partizione grande come /home    , lui te la crea nella partizione da 30gb
<krabador> quindi non hai risolto nulla
<krabador> stai già in copying files?
<misterK_> no sono che si è impallato
<misterK_> allora...
<misterK_> menu della lingua
<misterK_> ho messo inglese
<krabador> perchè inglese?
<misterK_> dal momento che apro la cartella installa ubuntu
<misterK_> mi chiede la lingua
<misterK_> e poi...
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285510
<krabador> misterK_, e , tu che lingua parli?
<misterK_> mi da direttamente questo
<misterK_> sia che sia inglese .. o italiano
<misterK_> quando l'avevo installato  mi dava le varie voci
<misterK_> da dentro ubuntu no
<misterK_> cosa devo dirti kra
<krabador> allora, vabeh, la lingua quella che ti pare, in questa schermata puoi continuare
<krabador> adesso hai installation type
<misterK_> quindi da qui continuo
<misterK_> però mi ricordo che quando l'avevo installato mi dava le opzioni prima di arrivare a questa schermata
<misterK_> e tra queste "altro!
<krabador> si, "preparing to install ubuntu" continua, con le 2 voci spuntate
<misterK_> "
<misterK_> per quello mi sono bloccato
<krabador> te lo da prima di scegliere il fuso orario, e la lingua della tastiera
<misterK_> ah ok
<misterK_> sono al settaggio partizioni
<krabador> manda screen
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285511
<misterK_> purtroppo è a rilento il sistema
<misterK_> krabador:
<krabador> bene, seleziona sda1, clicca poi su change
<krabador> ed imposta  /    come punto di mount
<krabador> metti anche il check per formattare, e file system ext4
<misterK_> clicco su -
<misterK_> se clicco su chance
<misterK_> change
<misterK_> mi da una finestreella con i numeri per lo spazio.. e come usare la partizione
<krabador> misterK_, seleziona sda1 e change
<krabador> misterK_,   /    come punto di mount, vedi se c'è nel menu  a tendina altrimenti lo metti a mano
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> formatta
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285512
<misterK_> mi appare questo se clicco change
<krabador> eh, tra le opzioni del menu a tendina cosa c'è ?
<misterK_> non c è /
<krabador> dimmi le opzioni
<misterK_> vari file system
<misterK_> area di swap
<misterK_> volume fisico per la cifratura
<krabador> ext4 con journaling
<krabador> te l'ho detto
<misterK_> aaah ok
<misterK_> l'avevo fatto anche l'altra volta
<krabador> misterK_, accelera
<misterK_> ci sono
<misterK_> allora.. sda 1
<misterK_> non mi leggo più
<misterK_> allora sda1   ho messo   /
<misterK_> formatta...
<krabador> sda1     ----   ext4 con journaling   ---- -  /  --- formatta
<misterK_> si... sda 3 ext 4 poi
<krabador> sda3 ------   ext4 con journaling ------   punto di mount     /home -------- formatta
<krabador> sda2  ----- area di swap
<krabador> una volta fatto, fai uno screen
<misterK_> si sto facendo
<krabador> prima di cliccare installa.
<misterK_> http://imagebin.org/285513
<krabador> hai fatto change anche su sda2, settando area di swap?
<misterK_> si si
<misterK_> la casella non è spuntata
<krabador> ok, allora, fai installa
<misterK_> sotto è giusto
<misterK_> hard disk pieno ?
<misterK_> device per l'install
<krabador> il boot loader deve essere installato in /dev/sda
<krabador> come sta in figura
<misterK_> ok
<krabador> ovviamente se non l'hai toccato e non me l'hai detto
<misterK_> no no
<krabador> bene
<misterK_> fatto click
<misterK_> senti... non è che vuoi farmi anche un thè ?
<misterK_> grazie mille davvero comunque..
<misterK_> e purtroppo.. credo che mi rivedrai
<misterK_> per altro
<krabador> misterK_, adesso fuso orario, lingua tastiera, utente, password , e ubuntu one, che puoi fare a tua discrezione
<misterK_> si
<misterK_> per l'installazione dei software..
<krabador> "per altro " c'è la documentazione
<krabador> !wiki | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<misterK_> se non li trovo nel center
<misterK_> qual è la fonte migliore
<krabador> misterK_, google
<krabador> misterK_, non si da supporto a sistemi operativi con dentro ppa
<krabador> !ppa | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<misterK_> perchè avevo installato skype esterno ma era mezzo buggato
<misterK_> ah ecco
<krabador> se torni qui dopo aver seguito guide non ufficiali, non avrai supporto
<krabador> !ripristino | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<misterK_> capisco
<krabador> !repository | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<krabador> !skype | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<misterK_> avete anche l'emulatore di win
<krabador> !wine | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> ma per qualsiasi cosa, chiedi a loro
<krabador> hanno una loro documentazione
<misterK_> bene
<misterK_> kraba dovrò poi risolvere quel problema
<misterK_> dello spegnimento macchina
<misterK_> non esegue i comandi di arresto..riavvio..sospensione
<krabador> misterK_, http://appdb.winehq.org/ qui c'è un database delle applicazioni che sono state testate per wine
<misterK_> questo sito è esterno
<krabador> è una risorsa ufficiale wine
<misterK_> kraba se posso la domanda
<misterK_> voi offrite un servizio di assistenza non retribuito ?
<misterK_> se non puoi rispondermi
<misterK_> tranquillo
<krabador> è la terza volta che fai questa domanda, sei stato risposto abbondantemente
<krabador> !topic | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<misterK_> no kraba non ho mai fatto questa domanda non fraintendermi
<misterK_> ma non importa
<misterK_> scusa per l'enorme disturbo e grazie oltremodo!
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale italiano di ubuntu, curato dalla comunità per la comunità
<misterK_> bene...
<misterK_> "riavvio" si fa per dire
<misterK_> notte krabador e grazie
<krabador> misterK_, buonanotte, e buon sistema
<misterK_> c'è più nessuno?
<misterK_> kraba sei ancora in giro?
<misterK_> krabador:
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fronki> buondì
<fronki> posso chiedere aiuto?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fronki> Ho dimenticato la password di accesso del mio pc...so che devo cambiarla con un live cd.Basta che scarichi solo la versione installata?
<fronki> nessuno sa la risposta?
<enzotib> !password | fronki
<ubot-it> fronki: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ExPBoy> !password
<ExPBoy> :)
<fronki> :)
<ExPBoy> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao ExPBoy
<fronki> ubot
<fronki> il mio sistema non ha l'avvio con modalità rispristino
<ExPBoy> fronki, che distribuzione usi?
<eugenio> 'giorno, avrei un problemino con lo screensaver (sono su Ubuntu 13.10), se provo a rimuovere gnome-scrensaver, apt mi vorrebbe togliere tutto gnome e gnome-core, direi sarebbe un mezzo disastro...c'è un modo per evitare questo e far funzionare XScreenSaver?
<fronki> no.!!!
<ExPBoy> eugenio, non ti basta disattivare lo screensaver?
<ExPBoy> ?
<eugenio> ExPBoy, come?
<ExPBoy> eugenio, vai in aspetto e smanetti
<glpiana> eugenio, perchè vuoi usare xscreensaver al posto dello screensaver di default?
<eugenio> glpiana, tanto per iniziare quello di default non mi va
<glpiana> eugenio, non da schermo nero dopo tot minuti?
<eugenio> esatto
<glpiana> ok
<eugenio> glpiana, posso fare dei check per capire?
<alfred> ciao vorre sapere se in ubuntu è presente già installata una agenda-calendario (ho ububtu 13.10 unity). grazie.
<alfred> e se non c'è quale viene consigliata? grazie.
<ExPBoy> alfred, se usi thunderbird come server di posta c'è sia calendario che agenda
<alfred> grazie. ho provato ad aprire thunderbird, ma non c'è un calendario. solo chat, posta e contatti.
<ExPBoy> alfred, sul menù in alto non hai una scheda eventi e attività?
<alfred> no purtroppo.
<ExPBoy> allora hai una versione non recente di thunderbird
<alfred> chat, ricevi mail, mail, gruppi, feed, movie mail
<ExPBoy> scusa io intendo il menù dove c'è file modifica .... ecc ecc
<alfred> dove si postano le immagini, non ricordo più?
<alfred> posso inviarti la scehrmata
<ExPBoy> certo
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfred> http://imagebin.org/285544
<jester1-> serve compoente aggiuntivo
<jester1-> lightning
<ExPBoy> già
<alfred> ok
<ExPBoy> (che schifo unity)
<alfred> perchè dici che schifo unity?
<ExPBoy> alfred, niente è una mia considerazione
<ExPBoy> lascia perdere :)
<alfred> mah, è per scambiarsi opinioni
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfred> ah ecco capisco
<glpiana> eugenio, a parte il test che dovrebbe proporti la schermata di configurazione dello screensaver non saprei
<alfred> allora per lightning vado in ubu softw center?
<jester1-> alfred: srumenti-->omponenti aggiuntivi
<jester1-> alfred: cerca lightning 2.6.4
<jester1-> alfred: o lo pii da qui https://addons.mozilla.org/it/seamonkey/addon/lightning/
<frede> ciao
<alfred> ok grazie.
<frede> scusa ma sono nuovo
<frede> cosa si può chiedere qui?
<jester-> frede: tutto circa problemi del sistema operativo ubuntu
<frede> a ok grazie
<frede> dove posso trovare qualche guida su dei comandi da terminale per una configurazione di una piccola rete Lan?
<jester-> frede: da terminale al reboot non c'è piu
<jester-> frede: e poi serve samba per fare una lan
<jester-> installa system-config-samba
<alfred> jester-: scusa ma dove lo trovo strumenti?
<jester-> alfred: menu thunder in alto
<alfred> ah si
<alfred> scusa
<alfred> ma in strumenti non c'è la voce componenti aggiuntivi
<frede> grazie ora ci provo. Va bene anche se ho installato linux su una VM?
<alfred> l'unica attinente sembra "importa"
<jester-> alfred: lightning nella ricerca
<jester-> alfred: devi configurare la vm di conseguenza
<alfred> la vm?
<jester-> alfred: era per frede
<frede> ci provo grazie
<alfred> ah. ma c'era scritto il tuo nome in rosso e anche per alfredo.
<alfred> piccolo errore. pardon
<alfred> impossibile installare Lightning perchè incompatibile con firefox 26.0
<jester-> akis24: lo scarichi e lo apri con thunder https://addons.mozilla.org/it/seamonkey/addon/lightning/
<alfred> e mo che faccio?
<jester-> alfred: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/seamonkey/addon/lightning/
<jester-> alfred: poi lo apri con thunderbird
<alfred> ragazzi dice impossibile scaricare perchè incompatibile con firefox
<jester-> madu
<alfred> bubu
<jester-> alfred: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/seamonkey/addon/lightning/
<jester-> va li
<alfred> l'ho appena scaricato da lo
<alfred> li
<jester-> destro dul file-->apri con
<jester-> thinderbird
<jester-> non con firefox
<alfred> quale file? c'è solamente scritto "download per linux" e col tasto destro non visualizza apri con
<jester-> alfred: eh clicca che lo scarica
<alfred> e ho cliccato
<alfred> non mi credi allora
<jester-> lo ha scaricato?
<alfred> tre volte su tre mi risponde impposibile
<alfred> no
<alfred> almeno non credo
<jester-> devi fare salva non apri
<alfred> ma salva che?
<jester-> è un ble non vedere cosa succede
<jester-> va bè
<alfred> non succede niente
<alfred> si avvia la barra di download e poi si ferma subito dicendo "impossibile ....."
<jester-> alfred:destro salva destinazione con nome
<alfred> ok
<alfred> ora ho capito
<alfred> scusa
<alfred> ammetto che il mio cervello per queste cose è inetto
<alfred> allora ho il file. ora lo apro con thunderbird
<alfred> devo chiudere tutte le applicazioni e poi installo  il file?
<alfred> oppre installo anche senza chiudere?
<alfred_> ciao ho installato lightning in thunderbird, ma è necessatio creare un account. esiste un calendario-agenda per ububtu che non preveda creazione di account? grazie.
<alfred_> (NB: ho 13.10 unity )
<jester-> alfred_: è l'account mail
<jester-> lo vari un account mail
<alfred_> quello di ubuntu one?
<jester-> avrai*
<jester-> alfred_: la comune e-mail
<jester-> posta elettronica
<ExPBoy> alfred_, non ricevi e non mandi mail a/da nesuuno?
<jester-> vivi nel limbo?
<alfred_> ho capito.
<ExPBoy> uhm
<alfred_> scusa ancora una volta-
<alfred_> (per usare lightning devo creare l'account in thunderb)
<jester-> che senso ha senza un account
<alfred_> si ora ho capito.
<jester-> ti sincronizza scadenze e palle varie con la rubrica
<alfred_> si.
<alfred_> ma io non vorrei aprire thunderb. vorrei avere un software a parte. secondo te esiste?
<Neomatrix93> Buongiorno a Tutti!
<alfred_> ovviamente un software calendario-attività- agenda usabile anche off line senza nessuna sincronizzazione.
<Neomatrix93> il mio notebook (con Kubuntu 13.10) non rileva più la scheda wifi come è possibile e come posso riattivarla (dato che ieri funzionava regolarmente)?
<jester-> pcalendar
<jester-> tiene traccia dei cicli mestruali e predice i periodi fertili
<alfred_> interessante.
<jester-> Neomatrix93: tipo scheda?
<Neomatrix93> Jester: un attimo che tidico il modello
<jester-> unity-webapps-googlecalendar
<jester-> Unity Webapp for GoogleCalendar
<Neomatrix93> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485
<jester-> Neomatrix93: prima andava?
<Neomatrix93> si si ieri sera e stamattina andava benissimo
<jester-> Neomatrix93: riavviato?
<alfred_> grazie. jester- sei sempre molto paziente. ora provo.
<jester-> alfred_: cerca calendar nel soft center
<alfred_> ok
<Neomatrix93> si proprioadesso
<jester-> Neomatrix93: fatto aggiornamento, altro, da sola non sparisce cosi
<Neomatrix93> e dopo la scritta Kubuntu mi ha portato alla finestra di configurazione di sistema in automatico
<jester-> Neomatrix93: configurazione di cosa?
<Neomatrix93> Rete senza fili
<jester-> c'è la wifi?
<Neomatrix93> poco fa x sbaglio ho eliminato la barra degli strumenti in basso, poi però l'ho rimessa e non mi faceva più connettere, cioè non mi dava più la scheda
<Neomatrix93> possibile che sia stato quello?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: non dovrebbe centrare
<jester-> Neomatrix93: apri il terminale
<Neomatrix93> si un attimo
<Neomatrix93> o.o mi sta reinstallando il sistema...
<Neomatrix93> quasi come un rispristino di windows
<jester-> Neomatrix93: ma vaaa?
<jester-> è spiritata
<Neomatrix93> non mi ha ancora fatto accedere è questo il punto
<Neomatrix93> un attimo
<Neomatrix93> adesso me la dà di nuovo
<Neomatrix93> però ho perso tutti i dati che avevo rimesso
<Neomatrix93> nel sistema,file cartelle... O.O
<Neomatrix93> provo unriavvio
<Neomatrix93> No niente non c'è più nessuna cartella... non riesco nemmeno a capire che è successo...
<monica_> buonasera a tutti, uso ubuntu da una settimana e sto notando un sacco di problemi con firefox, penso dovuti al fatto che non riesco ad eseguire l'aggiornamento flash da internet. qualcuno sa spiegarmi come devo effettuarlo? Grazie
<akis24> monica_:  da terminale sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer se non lo hai installato
<monica_> per me parli arabo...mi guideresti passo passo? come apro il terminale?
<akis24> monica_:  oppure cerchi nel software center  e lo installi da li
<monica_> ci ho provato dal software center ma non l'ho trovato
<akis24> dai il comando da terminale  monica_
<monica_> come arrivo al terminale?
<akis24> monica_:  versione di ubuntu ?
<monica_> 10.4
<akis24> monica_:  la 10.04 non è piu' supportata
<akis24> quindi niente aggiornamenti
<akis24> monica_:  scarica qualcosa di nuovo e reinstalla
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<monica_> allora forse sbaglio...ho qualche problemino ad adattarmi all'architettura logica di questo OS, ho scelto la versione con iù aggiornamenti
<monica_> cmq ci sono riuscita, sembra...
<monica_> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<remix_tj> monica_: in che senso con più aggiornamenti? di solito per stare tranquilli si sceglie l'ultima LTS (cioè quella con il numero più alto a cui c'è aggiunto nel nome LTS)
<monica_> bella domanda...dovendo scegliere avevo due opzioni, o l'ultima versione sotto cui c'era scritto che è adatta per chi non ha bisogno di stabilità nel tempo
<monica_> o quella appena antecedente i cui aggiornamenti era scritto fossero garantiti per almeno cinque anni
<monica_> ho scelto quella, ma siccome non è la prima volta che tento di abituarmi a questo OS, probabilmente la mia versione non è la 10 come ricordo io ma la 12 o 14, non lo so proprio
<monica_> ma scusate, già che siamo in argomento, cosa significa che gli aggiornamenti verranno diffusi solo per 9 mesi? dopo ci sarà un'altra versione?
<akis24> monica_:  si esatto
<akis24> monica_:  da terminale  cat /etc/*-release e saprai che versione usi
<monica_> grazie, era una curiosità...io sono bisognosa di stabilità, non fa per me
<monica_> ok, adesso darò una sbirciatina...vediamo...
<akis24> prendi le  LTS allora
<akis24> 12.04 LTS
<monica_> esatto, ho quella
<monica_> mi sono confusa io...
<monica_> esiste da qualche parte un bel documento con tutti i comandi per terminale???
<akis24> si
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<monica_> graaazie, questo mi semplificherà la vita...spero
<akis24> se non te la semplifica cristian_c  e sempre pronto ad aiutarti
<monica_> beh, grazie, questa è una delle cose che mi piace maggiormente, il supporto della comunità è utile per chi fa i primi passi
<akis24> cristian_c:  è altruista per natura :)
<cristian_c> akis24, beh, non esageriamo
<akis24> -.-
<monica_> ehehhe
<misterK_> ciao cri... poi ieri ho fatto impazzire krabador ma son riuscito a ripartizionare a dovere
<akis24> !nick
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Al____> Salve a tutti
<MATTY92> ciao a tutti
<MATTY92> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MATTY92> ho preso un server e non potendo usare windows metterò ubuntu. ma quale versione tra queste? http://i44.tinypic.com/2ez1zch.png è un 64bit
<akis24> MATTY92:  quella selezionata
<MATTY92> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> ! download | matty
<ubot-it> matty: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> meglio dal sito ufficiale
<MATTY92> si ma è preimpostato penso di non poterlo modificare
<MATTY92> posso solo selezione e cliccare installa
<pirla> sera a tutti....ubuntu 12.04 e driver nvidia 304 su scheda 8300GS....a me si blocca ubuntu, e voi?
<Rosalia> Salve a tutti ragazzi!
<Rosalia> sto porvando a installare ubuntu (ma ho provato anche con altre distru) e non funziona ma i la tastiera. è un portatile LG.
<Rosalia> è capitato a voi??
<Rosalia> non funziona mai nè durante l'installazione, nè dopo..
<Rosalia> help me :(
<MATTY92> quale è il mioglir client torrent x ubutnu=?
<URUS> MATTY92: qbittorrent
<MATTY92> ok grazie :)
<Rosalia> Aiutoooooooooo :(
<URUS> Rosalia: no
<URUS> :)
<ssutman> ciao c'e' qualche d'uno?
<ssutman> qualche esperto?
<ssutman> molto esperto?
<Kalce> salve a tutti
<ssutman> ciao Kalce
<ssutman> niente da fare non c'e' nisciu' ciao
<andyg5> ciao
<andyg5> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mario_> help
<Alfeno> buonasera.. sto provando ad installare un simulatore di android su ubuntu tramite macchina virtuale ma una volta che faccio partire l'iso di android il mouse non va qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<Giuseppe_74> Ciao, ho Ubuntu Gnome. Adsl Wind, rete fissa. Collegato il cavo di rete non è attiva la connesione ad internet. Grazie.
<krabador> Giuseppe_74: la connessione di rete, al di là, di internet, funziona?
<Alfeno> cerco esperto di virtualbox per aiutarmi sulle guest addictions
<giuseppe_74> scusa . sisi. larete c'è.
<krabador> Alfeno: hanno un canale ufficiale
<giuseppe_74> per ma? ok
<giuseppe_74> come faccio per la lista dei canali?
<krabador> giuseppe_74: era per Alfeno
<giuseppe_74> ok
<krabador> giuseppe_74: da dove scrivi adesso?
<giuseppe_74> da un fisso con windows
<krabador> connesso con la rete di cui stai parlando?
<giuseppe_74> si
<giuseppe_74> no
<giuseppe_74>  l'adsl si
<krabador> giuseppe_74: sei connesso a quel router, con questa macchina win?
<giuseppe_74> si
<krabador> giuseppe_74: vai nelle impostazioni della rete, in ubuntu, e setta a mano i dns di wind
<giuseppe_74> ok. vado
<giuseppe_74> mi disconnetto
<giuseppe_74_> Grazie ora sto su linux. Thanks :)
<giuseppe_74_> Ciao
<Chertan> 'sera
<Alfeno> ciao a tutti perche in virtualbox nelle guide vedo che in alto c'è il menu "dispositivi" e io nel mio non lo vedo?
<krabador> Alfeno, qui non si fa supporto a virtualbox
<krabador> !chat | Alfeno
<ubot-it> Alfeno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-08
<Alfeno> sera.. come disinstallo un programma che non mi compare nel ubuntu software center?
<jester-> Alfeno: come lo hai installato
<Alfeno> ho scaricato un file dal sito e l'ho fatto partire
<jester-> Alfeno: che tipo di fil
<jester-> e
<Alfeno> il formato intendi? .deb
<jester-> nome programma?
<Alfeno> virtualbox pero non preso da ubuntu software center ma da un sito esterno
<jester-> Alfeno: apri terminale
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep virtuelbox
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<Alfeno> scusa sono nuovo.. come si are il terminale?
<jester-> hai la barra a sinstra?
<Alfeno> dove ci sta home firefox ecc?
<jester-> clicca il logo in alto e poi nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<Alfeno> ok aperto
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<Alfeno> quel simbolo dopo il -1 come si fa?
<jester-> shift-\
<jester-> a sinistra di 1
<krabador> Alfeno non è -1 ma -l
<krabador> occhio
<jester-> elle
<Alfeno> a ok .. ma minuscola?
<jester-> L è maiuscola
<jester-> l minuscola
<Alfeno> ok
<Alfeno> lo scrivo
<jester-> o copi da qui e incolli nel terminale
<Alfeno> sono su un pc a fianco
<Alfeno> scritto invio?
<jester-> zi
<Alfeno> fatto
<jester-> cosa ha risposto
<Alfeno> tre cose:
<jester-> eh spe che pio la palla di vetro
<Alfeno> rc virtualbox x86 virtualization solution - base binaries
<Alfeno> asd no sto scrivendo :P
<jester-> rc non è piu installato
<jester-> ii è intallato
<Alfeno> ho un ii
<jester-> e dopo ii?
<Alfeno> ii virtualbox-4.3
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  virtualbox-4.3
<jester-> scrivi la pass che non vedrai e batti enter
<Alfeno> gli spazi che hai messo sono rilevanti?
<jester-> zi
<Alfeno> fatto
<jester-> tolto
<Alfeno> quindi ora se do il comando iniziale dovrebbe darmi rc?
<jester-> con purge toglie tutto non vedi piu nulla
<Alfeno> ok controllo se ho l'icona del programma
<Alfeno> ok non c'è piu grazie :)
<juh> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Guest46655> ciao a tutti, ho dei problemi ad installare lubuntu 13.10. in precedenza nel pc sul quale sto effettuadno operazione c'era ubuntu 12.04.
<Guest46655> quando entro in boot e do priorità alla chiavetta su cui c'è iso, dopo aver confermato operazione
<Guest46655> mi compare schermata nera con cursore ballerino
<Guest46655> cosa devo fare?
<akis24> giorno
<Mauro> Buongiorno, mi potete dire quale versione posso scaricare da installare tramite usb per un pc portatile hp compaq nx9010. grazie
<Mauro> ?
<Mauro> c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> Mauro:  ultima versione la 13.10 con supporto per nove mesi oppure la 12.04 LTS con supporto almeno fino al 2015
<Mauro> grazie.. e buon lavoro
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> prego anche a te
<Guest62228> Ciao, ho installato su ubuntu 12.04 linssid, ma all'apertura mi chiede la password per iwlist...la mia password non è accettata.....qualche idea? in rete non trovo nulla...........
<Guest62228> possibile che nessuno abbia installato linssid?????
<Guest62228> grazie...questo supporto è peggiorato di molto ultimamente, chi non ha + voglia sarebbe bene che si ritirasse. ciao
<cybernova> ok grazie ciao alla prossima
<cybernova> !info linssid
<ubot-it> Package linssid does not exist in saucy
<cybernova> Guest62228, non si da supporto a pacchetti non presenti nei repo
<cybernova> e impara l'educazione che non fa mai male
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> glpiana, sempre in ritardo, c'era un utente che ti cercava e si è incazzato
<glpiana> ecco
<enzotib> [09:13:34]  <Guest62228> possibile che nessuno abbia installato linssid?????
<enzotib> [09:16:21]  <Guest62228> grazie...questo supporto è peggiorato di molto ultimamente, chi non ha + voglia sarebbe bene che si ritirasse. ciao
<glpiana> enzotib, perchè non l'hai aiutato?
<glpiana> enzotib, tu hai di sicuro installato linssid
<enzotib> eccertamentemente
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Aquarius> buongiorno
<Aquarius> qualcuno che si intende di ubuntu puo darmi una mano pls ?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Aquarius
<ubot-it> Aquarius: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aquarius> ^^ si scusatemi
<Aquarius> dunque
<Aquarius> ho installato la v 13.10
<Aquarius> sul mio notebook del 2007...dual core 2gh , 4gb ram e una vecchia nvdia 8600m gs
<Aquarius> il sistema operativo non mi sembra tanto agile...
<Aquarius> ce è lento...non è scattante
<ExPBoy> Aquarius, non è questione di so
<Aquarius> da altri miei amici ubuntu girava benissimo
<Aquarius> da me invece per dirti anche se apro firefox ci mette 5 secondi
<Aquarius> o più
<ExPBoy> Aquarius, quindi ti sei già risposto
<Aquarius> ...poi volevo chiedervi anche come sistemare il problema del driver video
<Aquarius> ho installato steam
<Aquarius> e ho provato a giocare a teamfortress 2
<Aquarius> ma si vede tutto a scatti e con dei tagli di immagine
<Aquarius> tipo quando la scheda video sta andando a farsi benedire
<Aquarius> ho cercato inoltre di andare su aggiornamenti -->rileva hardwer e mi ha trovato la scheda video
<Aquarius> proponendomi vari driver
<giamnt> buongiorno
<Aquarius> ma io non so quale scegliere
<cybernova> Aquarius, per giocare con steam secondo me è meglio utlizzare steam os che contiene anche delle loro correzioni
<Aquarius> mmh e dove posso scaricare steam os ?
<giamnt> volevo impostare degli shorcut, c'è una lista da qualche parte per vedere quali shortcut sono liberi da unity/compiz ?
<cybernova> !chat | Aquarius
<ubot-it> Aquarius: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aquarius> ok scusa
<giamnt> o mi vengono notificati i conflitti mentre li imposto?
<cybernova> Aquarius, niente chat privata
<cybernova> Aquarius, se vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat ti passo il link
<Aquarius> vabbuo bella raga grazie per tutto
<elprado> salve a tutti
<elprado> ho un problema con la scheda wireless del mio computer
<elprado> dove sto reinstallando xubuntu
<elprado> per la seconda volta
<elprado> praticamente mi fa vedere le reti wireless
<elprado> ma non mi ci fa connettere
<elprado> provo a connettermi a una rete
<elprado> inserisco la password
<elprado> e dopo 1 minuto me la richiede
<elprado> ho provato anche a disabilitare la password sul router
<elprado> ma non ho avuto successo comunque
<elprado> il pc è un netbook samsung nc-10
<elprado> la scheda wireless è una atheros
<elprado> prima di riformattare ho cercato e usato varie soluzioni googolando
<elprado> e spulciando nel forum di ubuntu
<elprado> non riesco a venirne fuori
<elprado> qualche idea?
<elprado> grazie
<jester-> elprado: che tipo di scheda
<jester-> elprado: bù
<elprado> atheros
<elprado> spetta che devo ricordarmi il modello
<elprado> preciso
<elprado> ma sto in fase di installazione e non so come usare il terminale
<elprado> da qui
<elprado> mi pare 242k
<elprado> una cosa del genere
<jester-> elprado: 3.10?
<jester-> 13.10
<elprado> 12
<elprado> lts
<jester-> elprado: passa alla 13.10 che qualche problema con le wifi è stato risolto
<jester-> prova con una live
<elprado> MMM
<elprado> posso fare il passaggio direttamente dalla 12?
<elprado> ho devo riformattare un'altra vota?
<jester-> elprado: no
<elprado> :'( ok piango
<jester-> dovresti fare 3 passaggi, verrebbe un manicomio
<elprado> capito
<jester-> possibile diretto da lts a lts
<jester-> prossima lts aprile
<elprado> ora vedo dopo la reinstallazione se per qualche strano motivo si aggiusta da solo
<elprado> altrimenti ricomincio da capo
<elprado> <,9
<elprado> ;)
<jester-> elprado: 3 disto avanti significa 5 o sei kernel piu aggiornati
<jester-> i driver nel kernel stanno
<elprado> capito
<elprado> comunque è strano. questi netbook molte volte nascono con linux installato dentro...
<elprado> mi pare con suse se non sbaglio
<elprado> e comunque il sistema wireless funge
<elprado> sembra che codifichi le password in modo strano
<elprado> ... bah...
<jester-> elprado: dipende dall'hw che ci mettono
<elprado> ma comunque sembra che il supporto per l'atheros ci sia
<jester-> se vendono con linux installato si preoccupano di mettere roba 100% supportata dal sistema
<elprado> volevo provare con i mad-wifi
<elprado> se non ricordo male il nome
<elprado> ma pare che siano ormai deprecati
<jester-> prova la 13.10 se il pc non è bolso ci metti 20 minuti
<elprado> ok
<Aquarius> buondì
<oiuy> Ciao a tutti
<Aquarius> dove devo andare per immetere i codici nel sistema
<Aquarius> ?
<jester-> Aquarius: codici?
<oiuy> Ho bisogno di una mano
<Aquarius> tipo questi
<Aquarius> $ wget -c us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/331.20/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run $ sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run $ ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run
<jester-> Aquarius: nel terminale e usare il .run nividia non è una buona idea. i nvidia sono nei repo
<jester-> Aquarius: vai in driver aggiuntivi e abiliti il primo in lista
<jester-> !chiedi | oiuy
<ubot-it> oiuy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aquarius> jester lo fatto 1 volta
<Aquarius> poi al riavvio del pc
<Aquarius> avevo lo schermo tutto nero
<Aquarius> ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu
<Aquarius> :|!
<Aquarius> l'ho*
<oiuy> ho installato ubuntu server 13.10 su un veccho pc. Lo uso prevalentemente con un gestionale "YUZA" E LACARTELLA COL DATABASE  è sul server. Oggi ho aggiornato samba col comando sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get update, quando cerco di creare una fattura mi dice che non si può salvare. Vi prego perché devo fare molte fatture.
<jester-> Aquarius: col .run è garantito, sempre che riesci a installarlo
<Aquarius> e sto .run dove lo trovo ?
<jester-> <Aquarius> $ wget -c us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/331.20/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run $ sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run $ ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-331.20.run
<jester-> wet lo scarica
<Aquarius> non c'è un comando tipo cdm per mettere sto codice ?
<jester->  ./ lo essegue
<jester-> ma col casso che va in grafica
<jester-> Aquarius: si fa nel terminale
<jester-> che è l'equivalente. piu o meno, di cmd
<oiuy> avete visto la domanda?
<Aquarius> aggi trovatttt
<Aquarius> danke
<Aquarius> mo provo...
<jester-> Aquarius: leggi le istruzioni sul sito nvidia che qui non si da supporto per roba non da repo ufficiali
<oiuy> ho aggiornato samba su server ubuntu 13.10 non mi fa lavorare col gestionale
<Aquarius> ok grazie jester
<jester-> oiuy: ti avrà cambiato smb.conf
<jester-> controlla se ha fatto una copia
<jester-> non scivi per questione di permessi
<oiuy> si l'ha cambiato, non riesco a configurarlo
<oiuy> come controllo
<oiuy> i premessi
<oiuy> scusa volevo dire la copia
<oiuy> ci sei?
<jester-> oiuy: di solito fa una copia .orig
<jester-> basta rinominarla
<oiuy> come si verificano i permessi di samba?
<jester-> nel conf
<jester-> oiuy: hai la grafica sul server?
<oiuy> ok ti prego dammi i comandi posso usare putty
<oiuy> no
<jester-> oiuy: apri il file e lo modifichima è piu semplice rinominare la copia che ha fatto l'aggiornamento se c'è
<oiuy> COME LA CERCO LA COPIA EVENTUALE
<jester-> oiuy: sia smb.conf che eventuale copia stanno in /etc/samba
<oiuy> provo con webmin?
<jester-> oiuy: hai accesso diretto la server?
<oiuy> si è tutto a fianco a me
<jester-> allora fai direttamente dal server che magari hai pure messo la grafica
<oiuy> come si fa?
<jester-> oiuy: scusa come lo hai installato il server
<jester-> e poi configurato
<oiuy> ho scaricato il file immagine e poi da cd, la configurazione quasi tutta in automatico
<jester-> oiuy: hai accesso la pc server o no
<oiuy> si, il problema è che ho solo un monitor
<jester-> e magari l'altro pc ha winz
<jester-> i monitor si possono staccare e riattaccar
<jester-> e
<oiuy> si ho lo switc per i monitor
<oiuy> si comunque posso accedere sia direttamente, sia con webmin, sia con putty
<oiuy> jester: che fine hai fatto?
<MATTY92> ciao a tutti ho un server remoto con ubuntu installato che software ssh devo usare per collegarmi?
<MATTY92> anzi un ssh client
<jester-> oiuy: vai in /etc/samba e fai
<jester-> MATTY92: se non hai accsso diretto al server ssh
<MATTY92> io ho l'ip del server
<oiuy> che faccio
<jester-> !ssh | MATTY92
<ubot-it> MATTY92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<MATTY92> sul pc di casa ho windows
<MATTY92> 7
<jester-> oiuy: scusa come lo avevi  configurato samba
<jester-> MATTY92: serve un server ssh
<jester-> putty forse
<jester-> e anche in linux
<MATTY92> pitty va solo a comandi io volevo la grafica, tipo la connessione desktop remoto di windows..
<jester-> MATTY92: server non ha la grafica
<MATTY92> ma come io ci devo lavorare su
<jester-> MATTY92: un sysdmin lo fa da terminale
<jester-> o non usa un server ma una normale desktop
<MATTY92> ho un server dedicato, windows costava 150 euro al mese e allora ho messo su ubutnu. ma dici che non posso usarlo come un pc normale??
<jester-> MATTY92: per che uso
<MATTY92> movimento files, seeding.. scrittura. un normale dekstop.. navigare pure
<jester-> MATTY92: il server sta li o è remoto
<MATTY92> è un server dedicato che si controlla in remoto
<jester-> installando la grafica viene una ciofeca e non so se da winz accesso grafico remoto sia compatibile con linux
<jester-> penso de no
<jester-> installi la grafica e usi linux anche in locale
<MATTY92> cioè dici che non posso usarlo così come è? devo mettere linux anche sul mio pc?
<jester-> forse installando protocollo vnc in winz funza
<jester-> ma serve la graica sul server
<jester-> grafica
<jester-> e la applicazione
<MATTY92> sul server ho installato ubuntu 12.04.12 lts server 64bits non ha la grafica?
<jester-> realvnc se ricordo bene
<jester-> come tutti i server
<jester-> seri
<MATTY92> sarebbe teamwiever?
<jester-> zi
<MATTY92> prima ho provato teamwiever ma non trova il server tramite ip ho provato pitty e si è collegato
<jester-> con aggiunta del pacchetto xvnc4viewer
<jester-> pitty fa le veci di ssh
<jester-> o putty che sia
<MATTY92> che devo fare con xvnc4viewer?
<jester-> installalo per avere il procollo vnc
<jester-> in winz ralvnc
<jester-> realvnc
<oiuy> jester: come faccio a tornae al vecchio samba?
<jester-> oiuy: e 7 devi vedere se upgrade ha fatto una copia di smb.conf e ripristinarlo
<jester-> oiuy: oppure riconfiguri come avevi fatto in precedenza
<jester-> riscrivendo ad.hoc il file
<MATTY92> va bene la versione free di vnc?
<jester-> avendo cura di fare un backup dell'iriginale
<oiuy> spiegami come si fa
<jester-> MATTY92: realvnc è free mi pare
<jester-> oiuy: si fa come avevi fatto in precedenza
<jester-> o smb.conf si era modificato da solo
<MATTY92> ma vnc devo installarlo sul mio pc o sul server? o su entrambi?
<jester-> rileggi sopra
<MATTY92> dici a me?
<oiuy> da webmin vedo che c'è il vecchio
<jester-> ripristinalo
<oiuy> ok come si fa?
<oiuy> quali sono i comandi?
<oiuy> scusa ma sono neofita
<jester-> oiuy: da riga di comando
<oiuy> ok cosa digito?
<jester-> mv file.conf.sticass file.conf
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> prima
<oiuy> sudo mv samba.conf.(sticass) file.conf?
<jester-> oiuy: li vedi i fiels?
<jester-> files*
<oiuy> non vedo niente
<jester-> lol come hai visto che c'è la copia
<oiuy> da webmin
<jester-> oiuy: da winz?
<oiuy> c'è il file samba.conf.original/orig con la data d'installazione e gli stessi con la data di oggi
<jester-> oiuy: lol non è samba.conf leggi bene
<MATTY92> qualcuno ha 5 minuti per aiutarmi in privato a collegarmi al server?
<MATTY92> o c'è da qualche parte una guida?
<saltabecca> bon pm a tutti
<saltabecca> gentilmente chi mi dice come avviare magnet link dei siti su transmission?
<Jambo> ciao a tutti
<Jambo> a chi posso chiedere?
<jester-> !chiedi | Jambo
<ubot-it> Jambo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jambo> chiedo scusa a tutti allora ma sono super nuovo di linux
<Jambo> volevo chiedere se il mio pc è compatibile al 100% con ubuntu. possiedo un laptop asus modello x54h
<jester-> Jambo: prova la live e vedi subito
<Jambo> scarico la versione e avvio?
<jester-> fai usb o cd e la avvia con prova ubuntu
<jester-> !isa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'isa'
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Jambo> grazie
<jester-> Jambo: se hai una wifi broadcom servono delle aggiunte
<misterK_> salve. Qual è il modo migliore per settare i repository ?
<enzotib> misterK_, tutti quelli standard tranne i proposed, e disattivare i source, che agli utenti normali non servono
<misterK_> enzotib:  e in scaricare da io ho messo seleziona server migliore
<misterK_> va bene?
<enzotib> misterK_, va bene
<misterK_> enzotib:  però non li riesco a distinguere.. quali sono i proposed e i source
<enzotib> misterK_, togli la spunta a codice sorgente
<enzotib> misterK_, sulla prima pagina
<misterK_> è tolta
<enzotib> misterK_, sulla seconda togli la spunta a tutti quelli che hanno alla fine, tra parentesi "codice sorgente"
<enzotib> e sulla terza pagina togli la spunta a saucy-proposed
<misterK_> ho fatto così..
<misterK_> in questo caso in altro software sono spuntati 3 su 7
<enzotib> misterK_, eh, questo dipende da eventuali PPA che hai, di normal dovrebbero essere due
<misterK_> non so cosa sono ma forse dipende anche dalla nuova ricerca dei server
<misterK_> ?
<enzotib> no, i server, a parte l'efficienza, hanno lo stesso contenuto
<enzotib> misterK_, fa vedere una schermata della terza pagina
<enzotib> no, seconda
<misterK_> va bene
<misterK_> enzo come faccio a trovare la pagina di image
<enzotib> !imagebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<misterK_> enzotib:  http://imagebin.org/285716
<enzotib> misterK_, questa è ok, poi però ti avevo chiesto la seconda pagina
<misterK_> non avevo letto sotto
<misterK_> enzotib:  http://imagebin.org/285717
<enzotib> misterK_, in effetti alcune voci sembrano uguali
<enzotib> misterK_, fammi vedere il contenuto del file /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !pastebin | misterK_
<ubot-it> misterK_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bizio> Ciao a tutti, non so se avete letto della storia della backdoor aperta su una larga parte di router tra cui cisco e netgear... comunque volevo chiedervi qual è il comando da terminale per controllare se il router ha porte in ascolto. Ho provato netstat -l è corretto?
<misterK_> enzotib:  devo inviare un comando? non ho capito
<misterK_> ho ubuntu da poco non sono pratico
<enzotib> misterK_, comando: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, seleziona tutto e incolla su pastbein
<enzotib> bizio, uhm, no
<enzotib> bizio, quello lo farebbe sulla macchina locale, non sul router
<enzotib> bizio, io fare nmap address
<bizio> enzotib quindi dovrei entrare nella shell del router?
<enzotib> dove address è l'indirizzo IP del router, visto da fuori
<misterK_> enzotib:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6715770/
<bizio> enzotib il problema è che questa porta, e più precisamente la TCP 32764 in alcuni router è in ascolto solo sulla lan mentre altre volte addirittura su internet
<enzotib> bizio, se è in ascolto solo sulla LAN che problema c'è?
<bizio> enzotib nessun grosso problema se la rete non è aziendale :D
<bizio> ma visto che pare sia in ascolto su internet è un po' un problem,a
<jester-> lan le porte sono tutte aperte di default
<bizio> per il comando map address mi chiede di installare sgt-puzzles
<enzotib> bizio, infatti, su internet è un problema
<enzotib> misterK_, vedo tre righe relative a "quantal" (che è la 13.04) che andrebbero cancellate
<bizio> c'è un comando che posso dare da terminale per vedere se sul mio ip è in ascolto la porta TCP 32764 o qualsasi altra porta che non dovrebbe esserlo?
<misterK_> enzotib:  cancellate direttamente dal file aperto?
<enzotib> bizio, l'nmap di prima
<enzotib> misterK_, no, fai così, chiudilo ed esegui: sudo sed -i '/quantal/d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bizio> enzotib devo dare map address?
<enzotib> bizio, nmap, non map
<bizio> ;)
<misterK_> enzotib:  fatto, non succede null'altro
<enzotib> misterK_, riapri l'app dei repo, e fammi vedere la seconda pagina
<misterK_> effettivamente è cambiata come dicevi
<jester-> misterK_: sistema che hai installato con krabatore l'altra notte?
<misterK_> enzotib:  http://imagebin.org/285720
<enzotib> misterK_, ok
<misterK_> jester-:  l'ho fatto impazzire.. ma alla fine ce l'ho fatto
<misterK_> fatta
<jester-> misterK_: se ci spieghi come sono finite stringhe quantal nel sources.list
<bizio> enzotib, ottimo, grazie ;)
<misterK_> enzotib:  grazie
<misterK_> jester-:  cosa posso aver fatto? non so
<enzotib> misterK_, pregp
<enzotib> prego
<enzotib> bizio, trovato qualcosa di interessante
<jester-> da sole non ci si sono messe
<enzotib> bizio, scusa, c'era un punto interrogativo alla fine
<misterK_> jester-:  non so può essere un'installazione sbagliata ?
<jester-> no
<jester-> hai sicuramente pacioccato il file
<bizio> enzotib, la famigerata porta TCP 32764 sembra chiusa o comunque filtrata, ma l'ho testata su un router che non dovrebbe essere tra quelli incriminati perché un thomson. Proverò a casa con un netgear. Su questo router mi dà aperte la 80/tcp http (che è normale) e la 1723/tcp pptp che non so cosa sia
<misterK_> jester-:  che ricordi proprio no..
<jester-> mistero
<misterK_> jester-:  dove si trova questo file ?
<jester->  /etc/apt
<enzotib> bizio, VPN PPTP
<enzotib> bizio, prova anche con questo servizio: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<misterK_> jester-:  oggi stavo smanettando sui rep.. è possibile che l'abbia fatto a questo punto non volontariamente
<bizio> enzotib, sì ho visto la storia della VPN :D
<bizio> enzotib, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2 cos'è? mi dice Browser Reload Suppressed
<enzotib> bizio, hai qualche estensione o impostazione del browser che impedisce la visualizzazione
<enzotib> bizio, è un sito che ti fa lo scan delle porte a un dato indirizzo
<bizio> enzotib, avevo provato con http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ ma me le dà tutte chiuse :D anche la tcp 80
<bizio> xD
<misterK_> avrei un altro problema che sto ignorando da giorni ormai, per chi vuole aiutarmi: la macchina non si spegne al comando di arresto, cosi come riavvio e sospensione. Mi da la schermata di caricamento ubuntu e il più delle volte vien fuori una schermata nera con delle scritte.
<bizio> misterK_, dai il comando da terminale?
<misterK_> l'ho già fatto ma non funge
<misterK_> me l'hanno scritto giorni fa ma potrei riprovare. Qual è?
<bizio> misterK_, che comando dai?
<bizio> dovrebbe essere sudo shutdown
<bizio> prova anche con sudo reboot
<misterK_> provo
<bizio> enzotib, ail sito che mi hai dato funziona, dovevo tornare alla home
<enzotib> bizio, ah, bene
<bizio> enzotib, agrazie ;)
<bizio> *grazie
<misterK_> non va il reboot
<misterK_> ho copiato alcune scritte che mi da nella schermata nera
<gpicchiarelli> ciao a tutti
<wadzi> a te
<enzotib> misterK_, e ce le vuoi mostrare, o le tieni per te ? :)
<misterK_> in una delle varie "voci" con gli asterischi mi da in rosso fail... nella voce c'è scritto qualcosa su "modem manager [708]" ...ecc
<misterK_> alla fine...mount/is busy...sotto.. will now restart
<bizio> misterK_, hai dato sudo reboot?
<misterK_> si ho dato quello
<bizio> misterK_, hai una scheda modem?
<misterK_> ho una scheda di rete
<bizio> misterK_, usi questa per navigare?
<misterK_> si ma non credo proprio che c'entri
<misterK_> comqunue quello che trovo nei forum non è molto confortante.. nel senso che è un problema più o meno comune
<misterK_> ma leggevo di uno che ci convive da due anni
<bizio> misterK_, per il resto che hai detto potrebbe essere un problema a livello di punto di mount
<bizio> hai anche windows in questa macchina?
<bizio> o altro sistema operativo?
<misterK_> avevo windows... ho installato ubuntu...
<misterK_> e da quando l'ho fatto e ho segato per sbaglio windows..
<misterK_> mi da questo problema
<misterK_> ma anche da prima di averlo segato se non sbaglio
<bizio> misterK_, ah ecco
<bizio> misterK_, si spiegano molte cose allora, e il problema può essere causato da questo
<misterK_> si non sarà successo dal nulla... non so ora se è perchè ho toccato il boot
<bizio> misterK_, prova a seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<misterK_> la guarderò grazie bizio.. se non ci cavo molto richiedo qui.. nel frattempo vado a fare spesa.. ciao!
<bizio> misterK_, prego ;)
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> simple scan non riconosce il mio scanner
<Kiw0> mentre xsane si
<Kiw0> mi sa che il problema è sorto quando ho istallato i pacchetti xsane
<Kiw0> come  faccio a sistemare?
<Kiw0> anzi no
<Kiw0> funziona
<Kiw0> allora non funziona per un utente
<Kiw0> ....
<Kiw0> boh adesso invece funziona...
<Kiw0> oggi pomeriggio non andava
<Kiw0> non riconosceva lo scanner
<Kiw0> non capisco perché
<Kiw0> mah
<dr_mortimer> ciao a tutti
<domemanc> salve
<dr_mortimer> ciao domemanc
<domemanc> esiste una guida da stampare per iniziare a usare ubuntu
<dr_mortimer> che io sappia sul sito si trova molto materiale anche stampabile ma lascio la palla a chi ti può indirizzare in modo più preciso
<domemanc> ok possono essere installati ubuntu e windows8 insieme in diverse partizioni stesso hard disk?
<dr_mortimer> non uso più windows in dual boot da..., beh da un bel po'. fino a win7 di problemi non ce n'erano ma non ho mai provato personalmente con l'ultimo nato di casa redmond
<domemanc> quindi mi indirizzi dove trovare una guida per principianti
<dr_mortimer> guarda non saprei segnalartene una in particolare, come ti dicevo non mi ci sono mai messo. comunque un breve ricerca online tipo "ubuntu dual boot win8" dovrebbe fornirti tutto il supporto di cui hai bisogno
<A_Paternoster> Ciao a tutti ragazzi... :) Ho un problema con newrez. Quando imposto una certa risoluzione (anche la stessa che ho di default), lo schermo perde la sua nitidezza :( Sapete il perchè ? Avete qualche soluzione ?
<enzotib> cos'è newrez?
<enzotib> A_Paternoster, ^^
<Kiw0> ciao quando faccio l'accesso con l'utente 2 (che può accedere senza psw ) mi compare un messaggio "il portachiavi di accesso non è stato sbloccato all'avvio, sbloccarlo adesso ?"
<Kiw0> come faccio a toglierla?
<dr_mortimer> enzotib: a naso sembrerebbe un qualche tool per la risoluzione http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/newrez+-+Increase+Screen+Rez+For+Netbook?content=134686
<A_Paternoster> enzotib, http://ginho.it/articoli/96/aumentare-la-risoluzione-dello-schermo-su-ubuntu-grazie-a-newrez
<risikoge> buonasera a tutti, sono nuovo sia di questa chat che di questo forum che di ...ubuntu! insomma una primizia ;), averi bisogno di aiuto, qualcuno cortesemente può darmi due dritte? Grazie anticipati a tutti
<electricbass> buonasera avrei bisogno del comando per formattare un hard disk secondario che è installato sul mio pc
<cybernova> electricbass, quale filesystem vuoi metterci?
<electricbass> cybernova: non saprei mi serve da usare solo come storage dati. ubuntu è sull'altro hd
<cybernova> electricbass, ok allora da terminale (l'hard disk deve essere non montato) dai sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/qualcosa
<electricbass> cybernova: "qualcosa" cosa significa? come faccio a sapere se è montato?
<akis24> sera
<cybernova> electricbass, sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> !paste | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Marco> C'è nessuno?
<electricbass> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6716936/
<Guest52235> Hey
<Guest52235> Ci siete?
<electricbass> cyber
<electricbass> cybernova: è quello da 82gb
<cybernova> electricbass, ok allora dai il comando sudo umount /dev/sda1 e poi sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<cybernova> electricbass, anzi scusa
<cybernova> mi sono sbagliato togli quell'1
<cybernova> sudo umount /dev/sda e sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<electricbass> cybernova: ma si possono copiare i comandi dalla chat a terminale?
<cybernova> electricbass, si
<electricbass> cybernova: però poi su terminale non funziona l'incolla
<cybernova> electricbass, tasto destro e incolla
<electricbass> cybernova: grazie ... messagio http://paste.ubuntu.com/6717005/
<Guest40355> vorrei chiedere come va eseguita l'installazione di ubuntu
<cybernova> electricbass, sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sda
<electricbass> cybernova:  ok
<electricbass> cybernova: mi ha restituito questo ....  mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
<cybernova> ok perfetto
<Valgio63> Ciao ragazzi, stasera vorrei riuscire a far funzionare Wammu, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Valgio63> ok notte
<electricbass> cybernova: quindi ho finito? ma devo montarlo? a che serve?
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao!
<cybernova> electricbass, si hai finito, se apri il file manager lo vedrai di fianco da montare
<mibofra> uei ciao Valgio63
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci capisci qualcosa di wammu?
<electricbass> cybernova: mi da errore
<mibofra> Valgio63, il gestore dei cell?
<Valgio63> mibofra, yesssss
<mibofra> Valgio63, l'ho usato spesso
<mibofra> che problemi ti da?
<cybernova> electricbass, che errore ti da?
<Valgio63> ci attacco il mio LG e non vede un   bip!
<Valgio63> mibofra, ho provato anche ad attaccare la chiavetta usb/bluetooth ma bluez non la vede, anche se nella barra in alto mi dice che il bluetooth è acceso!
<Valgio63> prendo il martello da 400gr?
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> prova con il cavo usb Valgio63 :D
<Valgio63> mibofra, con quello iniziai: nessun telefono mi trovo!
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> Valgio63, è un cell AT?
<Valgio63> mibofra, se ho capito funziona solo se la rete è sconnessa, giusto? ci provai ma ...nada!
<mibofra> Valgio63, ma quando mai lol
<Valgio63> mibofra, suppongo di si, è un lg GW300
<electricbass> cybernova: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<mibofra> Valgio63, se nm lo vede come modem wammu se lo prende
<Valgio63> mibofra, allora in rete dicono un sacco di c...te!
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> mibofra, so solo che si collega alla usb come ttyacm0, ma mi dice che non esiste oppure non ho i permessi
<Valgio63> mibofra, con ricerca automatica mi da questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6717145/
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> mibofra, forse va! ho avuto un'illuminazione  sudo wammu!
<akis24> !chat | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> Valgio63, lol
<akis24> e due
<Valgio63> scusate!
<mibofra> Valgio63, nulla succede
<mibofra> joina di la neanche io ci ho pensato questa volta
<mibofra> Valgio63, comunque non conviene che usi sudo
<mibofra> ma dai i permessi all'utente
<cybernova> electricbass, utilizza gparted che è un'applicazione grafica
<cybernova> e riformatta l'hard disk da li
<Damaskinos> Buona sera
<Damaskinos> volevo sapere se ci sono particolari problemi riscontrati tra ubuntu e il modem router netgear
<Damaskinos> perché dovrei acquistarlo e non vorrei avere brutte sorprese con  il mio pc
<Delfino1983> Damaskinos il modem router non lo configuri sul sistema operativo
<Delfino1983> il router lo colleghi via ethernet e funziona
<Damaskinos> Delfino1983:si lo so ma mi è capitato di avere problemi con alcuni router
<Damaskinos> non ne capisco il motivo
<Damaskinos> tutti si connettevano con qualsiasi sistema ma ubuntu no
<Damaskinos> e non soltanto il mio pc
<Damaskinos> non era un problema di configurazione della mia wi-fi e neppure del modem
<Damaskinos> vallo a capire
<Damaskinos> mi è successo un'altra volta con i modem fastweb
<Damaskinos> Comunque Grazie Delfino1983
<dr_mortimer> se parliamo di connettività wireless eventuali problemi di connessione potrebbero dipendere lato client (qualche chipset poco supportato o compagnia bella) quindi non c'entra molto col router di per se. se parliamo di connettività wired allora il problema li non si pone proprio
<Damaskinos> si trattava di wi-fi
<Damaskinos> dr_mortimer:potrei avere dei problemi? non credo giusto?
<Damaskinos> più che altro per mio padre perché usa anche lui ubuntu e se non sono presenti io e ha qualche problema con il router addio
<dr_mortimer> anche in questo caso nella maggior parte dei casi non dovresti avere alcun tipo di problema ma se vuoi proprio esserne certo fai una ricerca sull'hardware wireless che monta il tup pc/laptop
<Damaskinos> ok
<Damaskinos> Grazie mille vi auguro una buona serata
<Damaskinos> Alla prossima
<dr_mortimer> buona serata a te
<Damaskinos> una domanda stupida
<Damaskinos> ma la expert non ha un sito?
<Damaskinos> in cui si possono vedere i prodotti?
<dr_mortimer> non saprei aiutarti nello specifico ma temo che siamo decisamente OT rispetto al tema del chan
<Damaskinos> :) vero
<Damaskinos> Sorry Alla prossima chiedo venia b.sera
<bLa[C]k> ciao
<dr_mortimer> ciao bLa[C]k
<bLa[C]k> ciao dr_mortimer
<bLa[C]k> avrei un problema con xChat. Quando mi collego su irc si lagga per 30+ secondi. E' risolvibile ?
<jester-> bLa[C]k: nel senso?
<dr_mortimer> se intendi all'atto della connessione al server ci può stare
<bLa[C]k> jester-, praticamente sulla barra in basso mi dice Lag: 20/30/40 secondi
<bLa[C]k> tutto questo per qualche minuto
<jester-> bLa[C]k: cioè lanciando xchat da icona programma?
<bLa[C]k> no jester- , quando mi collego su qualche server
<jester-> bLa[C]k: che server usi
<dr_mortimer> strano comportamento, anche io uso xchat ma non ho notato niente del genere. che sia un problema di connettività piuttosto che di xchat?
<bLa[C]k> dr_mortimer, non saprei. La mia linea è abbastanza buona.
<bLa[C]k> jester-, anche ora. Lag: 15sec
<jester-> bLa[C]k: server?
<bLa[C]k> poi ritorna a 0.1secondi
<jester-> bLa[C]k: si puo sapere a quale server freenode ti connetti?
<bLa[C]k> irc.freenode.com
<jester-> bLa[C]k: .com?
<jester-> non esiste
<dr_mortimer> irc.freenode.net
<jester-> esiste .net
<bLa[C]k> si scusa
<jester-> bLa[C]k: prova calvino.freenode.net
<bLa[C]k> * Ricerca di irc.freenode.com* Connessione a chat.freenode.net
<bLa[C]k> io ho scritto irc.freenode.com e si è collegato a chat.freenode.net
<dr_mortimer> mi sa che il problema è proprio li bLa[C]k
<jester-> abilita usa ssl e accetta ssl invalidi,
<jester-> calvino.freenode.net/7070
<dr_mortimer> vedi come suggerisce jester- o altrimenti irc.freenode.net che è un po' lo standard
<bLa[C]k> mi disconnetto da questo server e mi ricollego al server suggerito da jester-
<jester-> bLa[C]k: <jester-> abilita usa ssl e accetta ssl invalidi,
<jester-> <jester-> calvino.freenode.net/7070
<bLa[C]k> Ok
<bLa[C]k> jester-, dr_mortimer , sembra che va meglio
<bLa[C]k> nessun lag alla connessione
<dr_mortimer> ottimo :)
<bLa[C]k> no comunque per i "primi" problemi, se possiamo chiamarli così, li sto risolvendo tramite il wiki
<bLa[C]k> sono passato ad ubuntu da poco, un mese circa.
<bLa[C]k> mi sto trovando abbastanza bene.
<bLa[C]k> jester-, dr_mortimer, Risposta al ping da bLa[C]k: 56.00 secondi
<jester-> lentuccio ma normale
<dr_mortimer> si ok non è un fulmine di guerra ma rispetto a prima...
<bLa[C]k> secondo voi è normale ?
<jester-> bLa[C]k: non è dei migliori ma normale
<bLa[C]k> jester-, ma dipende dalla mia linea quindi ?
<jester-> certo
<dr_mortimer> nemmeno io penso che il problema sia imputabile a xchat
<dr_mortimer> a parte l'iniziale mismatch del server intendo
<bLa[C]k> ho capito, quindi non risolvibile.
<dr_mortimer> non saprai che dirti bLa[C]k può anche darsi che il problema rientri da se
<dr_mortimer> telecoma è pur sempre telecoma :D
<bLa[C]k> dr_mortimer, sono d'accordo con te
<bLa[C]k> comunque vi dicevo, è un mesetto che sto su ubuntu e mi sto trovando veramente bene
<bLa[C]k> ragazzi vi saluto, è stato un piacere
<bLa[C]k> grazie per l'aiuto
<bLa[C]k> alla prossima
<dr_mortimer> ciao bLa[C]k
<bigo72> c'è poco da fare, sti vmware tools non mi si installano
<bigo72> o meglio, non ho nessun errore, ma non riesco a condividere le directory del sistema ospite
<orange_> salve a tutti
<orange_> posso fare domanda a qualcuno ancora sveglio??
<orange_> :)
<dr_mortimer> ciao orange_
<orange_> ciao
<orange_> chiedo un'informazione ma immagino la risposta... :)
<dr_mortimer> di che si tratta?
<orange_> dunque ho installato ubuntu13.10 su un pc un po' vecchiotto, messo cd installato, mentre connesso a internet e tutto ok...
<dr_mortimer> solo che?
<orange_> premesso che la modalità prova ubuntu non andava e questo mi ha messo una pulce all'orecchio...
<orange_> al riavvio del pc dopo l'installazione tutto ok apparte.... che ho il desktop senza nessun tipo di menù o tasto da premere
<orange_> non è che magari installo la 12.04 e vedo che succede??
<dr_mortimer> in effetti la discriminante potrebbe essere l'hardware desueto, con pc vecchiotto cosa intendi?
<orange_> magari c'era qualcosa da provare prima di perdere mezz'ora di download...
<orange_> sinceramente manco ci ho guardato... pensavo che fosse così leggero di per se che andasse bene tutto
<orange_> vediamo se ci arrivo dal bios a capire un po'
<orange_> non c'è qualche tasto scorciatoia per trovare un terminale dove fare verifiche??
<dr_mortimer> ma tanto per ribadire l'ovvio quando intendi desktop senza alcun tipo di menu o tasto intendi dire che non hai la minima funzionalità o intendi dire che non sei praticissimo di gnome?
<dr_mortimer> ctrl+alt+f1 per la prima console
<orange_> intendo che non c'è niente. forse sono ignorante io...
<dr_mortimer> sposta il cursore del mouse nella parte in alto a sx del desktop
<orange_> ora mi chiede un login
<dr_mortimer> è il tuo utente, dovresti essere in possesso delle credenziali ma prima di mettere mano alla console prova a vedere via desktop come ti ho detto sopra
<orange_> come torno indietro??
<dr_mortimer> ctrl+alt+f7
<orange_> eccolo. in alto a sx col mouse
<dr_mortimer> mi pare che tu abbia trovato il bandolo
<orange_> no :(
<orange_> non mi fa neanche aprire gli eseguibili se metto un cd o un usb
<dr_mortimer> mmm allora il problema deve essere di altra natura
<orange_> penso di sì purtroppo
<dr_mortimer> domanda ma di quanta ram disponi?
<orange_> non so. ora riavvio alla vecchia (reset) e provo di capire nel bios
<orange_> è vecchiotto ma non è garibaldi. è cmq un pentium 4
<dr_mortimer> altrimenti in una console digita free -m
<dr_mortimer> un p4 eh? avrai 1GB probabilmente
<orange_> e come le apro le consolle??
<dr_mortimer> come ti dicevo prima ctrl+alt+f1 fai il login con il tuo username e la tua password
<orange_> dunque mem totale mi dà 479. Unità di misura è sempre mb??
<dr_mortimer> si
<orange_> allora non siamo  messi malissimo. 5gb dai... :)
<dr_mortimer> mmm no al massimo saranno 512MB
<dr_mortimer> che non sono affatto molti anzi
<dr_mortimer> probabilmente è per quello che non sei riuscito a provarla live
<orange_> hai ragione. se sono mega saranno 500
<orange_> mi conviene una versione più vecchiotta?
<orange_> io intanto mi son scaricato il 12
<orange_> ma magari se qui dal monitor riesco a capire qualcosa...
<dr_mortimer> più che la release della distribuzione a questo punto prenderei in esame un DE meno pesante di gnome
<dr_mortimer> ci sono vari progetti paralleli di ubuntu che si differenziano proprio per la scelta del DE predefinito
<dr_mortimer> come lubuntu (lxde) xubuntu (xfce) etc
<orange_> ho trovato in giro una riga di comando che potrebbe saltare gnome, possibile??
<orange_> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<orange_> provo, tanto perso per perso... che dici?
<dr_mortimer> quella riga non fa altro che installare sul sistema il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback che non conosco ma se dovessi andare per logica penso serva per tornare a versioni precedenti di gnome
<dr_mortimer> anzi nemmeno
<dr_mortimer> se vuoi un tentativo lo puoi fare ma come dicevo temo che gnome risulti sempre troppo pensante per la tua ram
<orange_> tanto al limite si parte da capo
<orange_> provo
<orange_> dimmi se ho capito bene e ringrazio fin d'ora della pazienza...
<orange_> quindi ogni desktop è un pacchetto che man mano mi scarico e alleggerendo sempre di più arrivo a farlo girare, giusto??
<dr_mortimer> beh non è propriamente così ma di sicuro ci sono tanti possibili ambienti che si possono usare, alcuni di questi sono più leggeri di altri
<orange_> quindi in teoria basterebbe che trovassi come richiamare un desktop molto più easy e son circa a posto, giusto??
<dr_mortimer> sicuramente noteresti dei miglioramenti
<orange_> devo riavviare dici? come si fa?? ctrl alt canc o c'è altro sistema qui??
<dr_mortimer> dovrebbe funzionare anche il ctrl+alt+canc si
<orange_> niente di fatto. si resetta
<orange_> comunque non capisco come mai non mi fa selezionare gli exe in giro...
<dr_mortimer> exe?
<dr_mortimer> mi pare che ci sia una bella confusione, cosa c'entrano i file exe con linux?
<orange_> ah, io sono a zero di linux. ma mi sa che è meglio che mi informo un po' prima...
<dr_mortimer> eh mi sa, guarda sul portale ufficiale di ubuntu di documentazione ce n'è a piacere
<dr_mortimer> forse è il caso che tu ti documenti un po' almeno sulle primissime cose
<orange_> gentilissimo. intanto scarico xubuntu e metto quello
<orange_> ultima cosa....
<orange_> riesco a verificare i bit da quella specie di terminale dove mi hai fatto andare prima??
<dr_mortimer> che intendi con verificare i bit?
<orange_> se il mio pc è 32 o 64 anche se credo di aver pochi dubbi...
<dr_mortimer> ah l'architettura intendi
<dr_mortimer> quasi certamente sei su architettura a 32bitr
<dr_mortimer> bit
<orange_> ora provo. peccato abbia finito i dvd...
<orange_> posso copiare l'iso in una chiavetta o mi vuole per forza il cd??
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-09
<dr_mortimer> beh teoricamente è possibile anche fare boot e successiva installazione da pendrive ma bisogna vedere se la scheda madre supporta questa modalità di boot, questo lo devi verificare da bios
<orange_> assolutamente no... posso aprirlo da come sono ora?? tipo che mi si apre la cartella appena inserisco la chiavetta
<dr_mortimer> anche qui ti conviene documentarti prima un attimo, non che sia complicato ma la pendrive deve essere formattata in vfat e deve essere avviabile etc. ci sono anche dei software che eseguono questa "preparazione" in maniera pressocchè indolore ma...
<dr_mortimer> mi pare di aggiungere troppa carne al fuoco
<orange_> beh, se è una cosa che posso fare con lo stupido windows magari cerco l'app con cui farlo. è giusto dall'88 che uso dos... e mi rendo conto che è il più stupido a conti fatti
<dr_mortimer> si ci sono software che fanno questa cosa anche per win naturalmente, credo che unetbootin esista come port per i maggiori SO
<dr_mortimer> controlla
<orange_> vfat è cmq la partizione da creare giusto??
<dr_mortimer> si fat32 o fat16 adesso non ricordo con esattezza
<dr_mortimer> ma se cerchi un attimo di guide ce ne sono a bizzeffew
<orange_> fat32 è la vecchia dos
<orange_> fatta. ora aspetto che finisca di scaricarlo e provo
<dr_mortimer> si guarda ad ogni modo è lo stesso software che si occupa di crearla la partizione quindi non serve nemmeno farla a parte
<dr_mortimer> comunque...
<orange_> proverò. grazie mille
<dr_mortimer> di niente
<orange_> buona serata
<akis24> giorno
<qwe> ciao, ho aggiornato samba su ubntu server 13.10 funziona male cosa faccio per tornare alla versione precedente grazie
<glpiana> ola
<romeopapa> buongiorno, ho un problema con la scheda video, del portatile, non riesco a capire se non funziona o non è istallato bene il driver, è una nvidia geforce g210m montata su un asus ul50vg, potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> romeopapa, che problema ti da la scheda?
<romeopapa> non funziona la hdmi, la VGA ha la risoluzione standard 800x600 e basta
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> romeopapa, anzitutto dopo l'installazione hai messo mano ai driver?
<romeopapa> glpiana, sono su ubuntu 13.10, mai toccati i driver dalla prima istallazione di 4 anni fa....
<glpiana> romeopapa, e questa è una installazione nuova o un aggiornamento di quelle precedenti?
<romeopapa> glpiana, infatti secondo me adesso sta andando sulla scheda integrata...ma vorrei verificare
<romeopapa> glpiana, no avanzamento versione
<glpiana> romeopapa, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> glpiana, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719910/
<glpiana> romeopapa, ora l'output del comando xrandr
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719921/
<glpiana> romeopapa, la tua attuale risoluzione è: 1366x768
<romeopapa> glpiana, non ho il monitor esterno collegato...
<romeopapa> glpiana, è quella corretta per il monito del portatile
<glpiana> romeopapa, metti su pastebin: lspci -v
<romeopapa> glpiana, vedi...ci sono 2 schede video, quale sta funzionando? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719933/
<glpiana> la intel presumo. attacca il monitor in hdmi e dai di nuovo xrandr
<romeopapa> il mio dubbio è che quella integrata non supporti l'hdmi (in fullHD 1920x1080 e la VGA a 1600x1050 (che uso normalmente)
<romeopapa> è....e non ce l'ho qui....!!!
<glpiana> romeopapa, beh, ne riparliamo quando ce l'hai a disposizione
<jester-> romeopapa: l'integrata è disattivabile nel bios?
<romeopapa> jester, bho!
<romeopapa> posso vedere
<jester-> romeopapa: è un fisso?
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok
<romeopapa> jester, no portatile
<romeopapa> asus ul50vg
<romeopapa> con nvidia g210m
<jester-> romeopapa: età del pc?
<jester-> se hai doppia scheda serve altro driver
<romeopapa> 2009
<jester-> gia con doppia scheda minghia
<jester-> !graficairida | romeopapa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'graficairida'
<jester-> romeopapa: prova
<jester-> !graficaibrida | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<romeopapa> jester, ha smesso di funzionare da un pò...
<jester-> romeopapa: cosa
<romeopapa> jester, la faccenda della risoluzione con monito esterni
<jester-> romeopapa: se hai doppia scheda serve il driverma essendo ancora manuale non penso che ti risolva il doppio monitor, forse ti funza si lo attacchi in vga o dvi invece che hdmi
<Aizram> ciao :D
<jester-> aloha Aizram smack & smack
<romeopapa> glpiana e jester, farò delle prove
<romeopapa> grazie
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> dall'ultima volta cioè ieri che ho spento win8.1
<Kiw0> linux all'avvio mi dice "impossibile montare l'hd /mnt/win8 premere s per ignorare o m per montarlo manualmente"
<Kiw0> poi fa così con altre 2 partizioni che uso come archivio
<akis24> Kiw0: non hai spento è in riavvio rapido disattivalo e poi spegni realmente e lascera' libere le partizioni
<Kiw0> akis24: come si fa a disattivare il riavvio rapido?
<Kiw0> cioè dici da win8?
<akis24> Kiw0: gogol  disattivare avvio rapido windows 8.1  e trovi di tutto
<Kiw0> ah ok
<Kiw0> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> ;-)
<akis24> ciao
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> ragazzi ho la versione 12.04 ma internet quando scorro le pagine va a scatti
<calimero_82> il browser è firefox
<cristian_c> calimero_82, release di ubuntu e modello di pc
<cristian_c> nonché versione di ubuntu
<calimero_82> ciao cristian_c
<calimero_82> ubuntu 12.04
<calimero_82> modello di pc c'è qualche tasto che fa il sunto?
<calimero_82> sorry qualche comando dal terminale
<calimero_82> intendevo :)
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  sei ancora on line?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cioè non sai che pc è? -,-
<calimero_82> cmq ho letto che lo shockwave è da agiornare
<cristian_c> ?
<calimero_82> ma tu ici le caratteristiche?
<calimero_82> quello intendi?
<calimero_82> è un fisso
<dr_mortimer> calimero_82: la navigazione è sempre "scattosa" o il problema si manifesta quando c'è di mezzo qualche elemento in flash?
<krabador> calimero_82, lshw
<calimero_82> devo mettere anche sudo?
<krabador> calimero_82, ma si, dai
<calimero_82> we krabador
<calimero_82> ma è uscito un listone
<calimero_82> :O
<krabador> calimero_82, è tutto quello che devi sapere sul tuo hardware
<cristian_c> eh
<calimero_82> description: CPU
<calimero_82>           product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
<calimero_82>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<calimero_82>  mi pare pure 2 gb di ram
<calimero_82> cmq vedo di aggiornare lo shock
<calimero_82> e vi faccio sapere
<calimero_82> grazie mille
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quanta ram?
<calimero_82> mi pare 2 gb
<cristian_c> calimero_82, scheda grafica?
<calimero_82> quella interna
<cristian_c> calimero_82, mi pare?
<calimero_82> non ho una scheda grafica
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quale?
<krabador> calimero_82, cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> calimero_82, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<calimero_82> MemTotal:        1934560 kB
<cristian_c> 2 Gb
<calimero_82> la scheda madre? dove si vede?
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo lshw -c display
<calimero_82>  *-display UNCLAIMED
<calimero_82>        description: VGA compatible controller
<calimero_82>        product: CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]
<calimero_82>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<calimero_82>        physical id: 0
<calimero_82>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<calimero_82> m hanno kickato :(
<krabador> calimero_82, ancora ad incollare...
<krabador> dillo che presti l'account a tutti i niubbi che conosci....
<calimero_82>  product: CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]
<krabador> altrimenti o non ti ricordi le cose, o fai finta di capirle
<calimero_82> la 1
<calimero_82> ho una memoria di cacca
<calimero_82> vabbè krabador  se uno non si impare i comandi come pretendi poi che me li ricordi?
<calimero_82> sto sempre con quel èpuppy linux
<calimero_82> quando il nonno mi lascia il pc
<calimero_82> mi metto su ubntu
<calimero_82> azz mi sa che sto diventando pure cecato
<krabador> calimero_82, non è questione di comandi
<krabador> non si puo' incollare in canale
<krabador> il famoso pastebin
<calimero_82> eh non c'ho pensato
<calimero_82> scusate
<calimero_82> :(
<calimero_82> cmq è chrome 9 hc la marca
<calimero_82> un altra cosa, io ho fatto l aggiornamento dei software, ora per rimuovere quelli vecchi che si fa? o li rimuove in automatico?
<calimero_82> il gestore aggiornamenti, quello è partito
<krabador> calimero_82, fai gli aggiornamenti, poi apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get clean
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> fatto
<calimero_82> già ha fatto?
<calimero_82> dura un secondo?
<krabador> ovvio
<krabador> che ci vuole?
<calimero_82> ah grande
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sei sicuro che quel rottame di scheda abbia l'accelerazione grafica?
<calimero_82> mmm no
<calimero_82> ma è quella integrata alla scheda madre
<jester-> calimero_82: 15 20 anni l'età?
<calimero_82> eh si + o -
<cristian_c> calimero_82, controlla
<cristian_c> anche che driver usa
<jester-> vesa usa
<calimero_82> sempre digitando lshw?
<jester-> va tutto con vesa
<calimero_82> scrivo vesa?
<calimero_82> ah
<cristian_c> calimero_82, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti
<calimero_82> raga ho scritto questo ma non esce niente lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<cristian_c> magari stai usando i vesa davvero
<ExPBoy> prova a metterci sudo dabanti
<calimero_82> l ho fatto
<ExPBoy> qualcosa deve darti
<calimero_82> niente
<calimero_82> mi riesce il nick
<calimero_82> e il trattino che lampeggia
<calimero_82> cmq mi sa che devo prendere una scheda grafica, pure di basso costo
<calimero_82> e togliere
<calimero_82> raga buon appetito
<simone> ciao
<mark2496> salve
<mark2496> potreste
<mark2496> aiutarmi
<mark2496> non riesco ad attivare il login
<mark2496> per l'account root
<akis24> mark2496:  spiegaci meglio  che intendi
<mark2496> dovrei istallare urgentemente XAMPP (LAMPP) su ubuntu 13.10
<mark2496> dopo  aver scaricato il file (.run)
<mark2496> se clicco sopra esso due volte appare una finestra con scritto, Permesso negato, Accedi come Root
<mark2496> girando un pò su internet ho letto che dovevo attivare la password del root
<mark2496> quindi sono andato sul temrinale
<mark2496> (passwd root) ho creato la password Unix
<mark2496> però
<mark2496> adesso vorrei attivare l'account Root in modo tale che all'avvio del pc io possa entrare nell'account Root
<mark2496> quindi mi dite come posso attivare l'account Root??? oppure conoscete un modo più semplice per scaricare e installare XAMPP?
<akis24> mark2496:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp prova a vedere qui
<mark2496> siccome sono alle prime armi
<mark2496> come posso vedere quale versione è adatta al mio pc
<mark2496> nel senso se va benne la x64
<mark2496> ?
<akis24> mark2496:  quella presente sui repo ufficiali
<mark2496> perfetto
<mark2496> grazie
<akis24> basta guardare sul gestore pacchetti
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> mark2496: se leggi bene sul wiki danno il link dove prelevarla sui pacchetti ufficiali credo non ci sia
<mark2496> non ho
<mark2496> risolto
<mark2496> il mio problema del tutto
<mark2496> mi dice su alcune cartelle
<mark2496> che non posso modificarne il contenuto
<mark2496> perche solo il proprietario ha questi permetti
<mark2496> *permessi
<mark2496> ma la cosa che non capisco: SONO IO L'AMINISTRATORE
<mark2496> cosa devo fare per avere tutti i permessi del mio computer
<mark2496> ?????????
<mark2496> ?
<bigo72> mostragli un documento e il codice fiscale …. forse non ti crede
<bigo72> mark2496: scherzi a parte, di che cartelle parli? Saranno mica di sistema, con accesso solo root?
<mark2496> allora
<mark2496> ho scaricato
<mark2496> xampp
<mark2496> e praticamente ho scritto una pagina sull'editor di testo e l'ho salvata .php
<mark2496> ovviamente questa pagina devo salvarla
<mark2496> in una sottocartella di lampp(xampp) per poterla visualizzare sul browser (dovrei salvarla qui--> /opt/lampp/htdocs/)
<mark2496> ma mi dice che non posso farlo perche non ho i permessi
<mark2496> ma IO SONO L'AMMINISTRATORE
<mark2496> SAPETE DIRMI COME POSSO FAR DIVENTARE IL MIO ACCOUNT UN ACCOUNT ROOT OPPURE COME POSSO ATTIVARE L'ACCOUNT ROOT
<mark2496> PERCHE SONO STANCO DI VEDERE STA SCRITTA "NON HAI I PERMESSI" ANCHE SE SONO L'AMMINISTRATORE
<saltabecca> sera
<gocu> ciao
<gocu> a tutti ;)
<gocu> avrei un paio di domande da fare. ho cambiato ubuntu in xubuntu per alleggerire il tutto dato che ho un pc con scheda video un po' datata
<gocu> ora sto pensando di passare anche ad ambiente grafico LXDE
<gocu> perchè vorrei davvero che il mio notebook sia reattivo e veloce nelle aperture delle pagine
<gocu> ma non riesco ad installre questo benedetto LXDE
<saltabecca> Sera
<gocu> qualcuno per caso sa come fare? il comando giusto da dare?
<ugone> gocu, guarda in fondo a questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<cristian_c> gocu, può darsi che sia una questione di fakepae
<cristian_c> cioè di pae, che si risolve con fakepae
<gocu> ok
<jimmib> salve a tutti ho appena installato una stamp brother dcp 197c funziona perfettamente ma non riesco a far partire scanner con xnane grazie
<gocu> fatemi capire una cosa, con xubuntu non ho automaticamente l'ambiente grafico minimale Xfce? oppure ne ho cmq uno standard?
<cristian_c> jimmib, hai provato a lanciare xsane con sudo?
<cristian_c> !xfce
<ubot-it> xfce is Desktop Environment predefinito di Xubuntu. ( http://www.xfce.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<gocu> queste le ultime stringe dell'installazione di LXDE:
<gocu> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot Processing triggers for man-db ... Setting up lxdm (0.4.1-0ubuntu6) ... update-alternatives: using /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf to provide /etc/lxdm/default.conf (lxdm.conf) in auto mode Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<gocu> ora faccio log out e riavvio?
<cristian_c> gocu, ma come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> !info lxdm
<ubot-it> lxdm (source: lxdm): GUI login manager for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu6 (saucy), package size 114 kB, installed size 763 kB
<cristian_c> ?
<gocu> con il comando segnalato nella pagina che mi era stata postata sopra
<cristian_c> quale pagina?
<gocu> sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg
<gocu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<cristian_c> gocu, ma sei su una minimale?
<gocu> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gocu, sicuro di aver letto la guida?
<cristian_c> -,-
<gocu> sì, infatti un piccolo dubbio m'era sorto
<gocu> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gocu, temo tu non abbia capito il senso di quella guida, che è riservata a un'installazione minimale di ubuntu
<gocu> ;)
<gocu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione
<gocu> ora to guardando quest'altra pagina
<cristian_c> gocu, questa ha già più senso
<cristian_c> gocu, eh, ma leggila bene stavolta
<cristian_c> :D
<gocu> ok.. però sembra più complicata questa
<cristian_c> lol
<gocu> io sono abituato a scrivere i comandi su quella lavagna nera e poi invio e tutto va da solo... questo sembra più complicato
<cristian_c> gocu, ripeto, non hai capito lo scopo della guida precedente
<gocu> può essere cristian
<cristian_c> gocu, poi, spero che tu non sia abituato a digitare comandi a casaccio senza capire a cosa servono
<gocu> sono nuovo su linux
<cristian_c> gocu, appunto, io eviterei di fare cose senza capire cosa stai facendo
<gocu> no, io cerco sempre di prenderci ma non sempre succede :)
<cristian_c> gocu, non è una questione di fortuna, ma di consapevolezza
<gocu> ma anche se sbagliassi comando al massimo la cosa non va in porto.. non è così?
<cristian_c> gocu, se tu digiti senza capire, rischi di causare danni al SO
<cristian_c> anche seri
<gocu> ok
<gocu> non sapevo
<gocu> dovrò cercarcmi una guida semplice di linux, per principianti. perchè tante cose non le capisco
<cristian_c> gocu, mi pare ci sia anche la documentazione ufficiale con una panoramica/tour
<gocu> ok
<cristian_c> gocu, quale *buntu utilizzi?
<gocu> xubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sì, ma quale
<cristian_c> gocu, apri un terminale
<gocu> lol... allora io ho installato ubuntu 64 bit, l'ultima versione disponibile. poi ho cambiato (tramite comando) in xubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gocu, cioè?
<cristian_c> gocu, dimmi quando hai aperto il terminale
<gocu> fatto
<cristian_c> gocu, digita: lsb_release -r
<gocu> 13.10
<cristian_c> gocu, ok
<gocu> da una parte sono tentato di tornare a windows. perchè ho difficoltà a capire linux. diciamo che non ho mai capito troppo di informatica e pc.. e questo cambio sta risultando abbastanza traumatico
<cristian_c> gocu, ma non sei in dual boot?
<gocu> no, ho solo xubuntu installato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gocu, potevi installare in dual boot, sopratutto se eri insicuro
<cristian_c> win fa sempre comodo
<gocu> volevo farlo ma poi qui m'hanno detto che posso usare virtual box quando mi serve windows
<gocu> ma ancora non sono arrivato a sperimentarlo, proprio perchè devo prima rivolvere tutta una serie di questioni legate a linux che non comprendo ancora bene
<cristian_c> gocu, ma quant'è il disco?
<gocu> 250 gb mi sembra
<cristian_c> gocu, quanta ram hai?
<gocu> 2gb
<cristian_c> gocu, il disco mi sembra capiente, non capisco il problema di installare *buntu in dual boot
<cristian_c> gocu, tra l'altro con una scheda video datata virtualbox mi sembra un po' troppo
<gocu> probabilmente dovrei farlo
<cristian_c> sopratutto con 2 GB di ram
<gocu> ma quindi virtual box non risolve il problema?
<cristian_c> gocu, 2 GB sono pochi per virtualbox
<cristian_c> gocu, il dual boot era la soluzione migliore
<cristian_c> nel tuo caso
<gocu> ok
<cristian_c> gocu, ecco una panoramica: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<cristian_c> gocu, ora hai la tua guida
<cristian_c> :)
<gocu> quindi ora, dovrei parima partizionare il disco (fare due partizioni primarie) e poi installare windows in quella libera?
<gocu> grazie per la guida ;)
<cristian_c> gocu, sì
<jester-> la prima
<jester-> o non si installa
<gocu> uso gparted e poi faccio il boot da cd con file iso di windows
<cristian_c> ti serve il cd di win
<gocu> ok
<gocu> dovrei poter reperire il cd di win 7
<gocu> poi c'è da sperare che i driver vadano tutti bene
<gocu> il disco lo divido a metà?
<cristian_c> gocu, vedi quanto spazio ti prende win
<gocu> ok
<akis24> sera
<jimmib> salve sono nuovo chiedo nn riesco ad installare scanner su stamp brother dcp 197 c il resto funziona premetto ho anche installato driver scanner
<jimmib> credo si debba dare delle righe dicomando sul terminale?
<jester-> jimmib: devi prendere il dirver sul sito brother
<jimmib> gia fatto
<jester-> jimmib: ub .deb?
<jester-> un
<jimmib> deb
<jester-> jimmib: solitamente si deve usare sudo xsane ma c'è un altro deb che ovvia
<jimmib> xane e' installato mi da messaggio errore
<jester-> jimmib: sudo xsane?
<jimmib> ok provo
<jimmib> mi dice ke e' pericoloso come amministratore
<jimmib> ?????
<cristian_c> jimmib, ma non ti avevo già risposto?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jimmib, hai provato a lanciare xsane con sudo?
<jimmib> ho provato mi dice ke e' pericoloso perke' continuo?
<jester-> jimmib: continua
<jimmib> perfetto grazie di grande aiuto come al solito
<cristian_c> jimmib, ma hai risolto almeno?
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> jimmib: perchè non leggi
<jester-> jimmib: dove hai preso il drive c'è altro deb che installandolo permette uso dello scanner da user
<jimmib> ho risolto grazie
<jester-> va bè contina a root
<jester-> se ti seghi qualcosa sei stato avvisato
<jimmib> cmq l'ho preso di qui
<jimmib> welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html#brscan3"libsane_usb_rules_begin"
<jimmib> dammi un occhiata
<jimmib> da dove altro deb?
<jimmib> jester ci sei?
<jester-> jimmib: dalle istruzioni installazione http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html
<jester-> jimmib: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html#u13.04
<jester-> jimmib:  Click here to download the file.
<jimmib> ok procedo
<jester-> jimmib: poi devi terminare la sessione e rientrare
<jimmib> ho installato devo dare una riga di comando o riavvio e basta?
<jester-> jimmib: poi devi terminare la sessione e rientrare
<jimmib> ok
<airgnox> cristian_c, ci sei ?
<cristian_c> ?
<jimmib> grazie con questo deb ho risolto si apre senza sudo
<Guest60618> Ciao a tutti. Una domanda. Una volta avviato Ubuntu, l'interfaccia grafica viene aperta automaticamente. C'è il modo per chiuderla, ed utilizzare Ubuntu con un interfaccia puramente testuale?
<jester-> Guest60618: control-alt-F2
<jester-> F3 F4
<jester-> fino a F7
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere una cosa ho in mente come progetto di fare un mini pc che abbia un sistema con doppio processore intel xeon, vorrei sapere se è possibile settare il computer in modo che un processore sia per eseguire ubuntu e l'altro invece farlo diventare una scheda video integrata, è possibile farlo?
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. ho installato una lubuntu 12.04 su un vecchio lap. volevo installare gimp 2.8 ho trovato questa guida ( http://www.lffl.org/2012/08/disponibile-gimp-282-per-ubuntu-1204.html ) va bene anche per lubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-10
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<romeopapa> glpiana, buongorno, adesso sono collegato al monitor vga
<romeopapa> da "monitor" mi da monitor sconosciuto e mette una risoluzione massima di 1024x768, mentre è un 22 che supporta 1600x1050
<romeopapa> però ha sempre funzionato!
<glpiana> romeopapa, scrivi xrandr nel terminale e metti l'output su pastebin
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6725528/
<glpiana> romeopapa, il sistema ti propone l'installazione dei driver nvidia?
<romeopapa> no
<glpiana> romeopapa, ok, allora non so dirti. ora devo assentarmi. se arriva jester- chiedi a lui
<romeopapa> ok
<kiefer> ciao a tutti vorrei cambiare la parte del nome nella bash dopo @ (es.  mario@mario-equium-A60: $ ) grazie
<kiefer> ho provato a cercare in giro ma non so come si chiama quella parte dopo @ se qualcuno mi sa dire il nome provo a cercare una soluzione
<ExPBoy> kiefer, a che pro vuoi cambiarla?
<ExPBoy> quella parte viene presa in automatico dal nome del computer
<kiefer> ExPBoy: non mi piace estericamente ...blhaaaa
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> cambia nome al pc
<ExPBoy> kiefer, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=489277
<kiefer> ExPBoy:  no ho provato ma tutto mi porta a cambia nome host , faccio la ricerca con cambia nome pc e invece tutti mi portano a sudo hostname
<kiefer> ho povato e riavviato ma niente
<ExPBoy> kiefer, non mi sono mai posto questo problema e ho trovato quel post sul forum altro non so dirti
<kiefer> ExPBoy: ho seguito anche io il tuo link ma non è quello che cerco io Grazi comunque
<cybernova> kiefer, devi cambiare il valore della variabile di shell PS1
<kiefer> cybernova: qua mi freghi... che vuol dire? :-)
<cybernova> kiefer, questo: mario@mario-equium-A60: $ si chiama prompt
<cybernova> ed è specificato dalla variabile di shell PS1
<cybernova> puoi modificarlo come ti pare
<kiefer> cybernova: si ho appena letto Grazie provo a cercare dei tutorial, è roba semplice?
<cybernova> kiefer, si molto semplice, basta che modifichi il file .bashrc nella tua home directory
<cybernova> e ci sono vari caratteri di escape che hanno un significato particolare
<kiefer> cybernova:  ok ci provo se mi ficco in qualche guaio ritorno in cerca di aiuto. Grazie
<cybernova> quello che vuoi togliere è l'hostname specificato dal carattere di escape \h
<cybernova> di nulla
<kiefer> ho aperto il file ma non me ne intendo non so dove mettere le mani, posto il file ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6725662/)
<cybernova> kiefer, vuoi togliere hai detto l'hostname?
<kiefer> cybernova: preferirei sostituirlo
<kiefer> cybernova: tipo mario@mario o mario@Y
<cybernova> allora ti dico dove devi modificare
<cybernova> kiefer, cerca questa stringa
<cybernova> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<kiefer> cybernova: gentilissimo
<cybernova> e poi per togliere l'hostname di prima togli il \h
<cybernova> io lo sostituirei quella stringa con questa: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\w:\$ '
<cybernova> più snella
<cybernova> ogni carattere di escape ha un suo significato e viene espanso
<kiefer> cybernova: dunque devo mettere anche i : dopo w _
<cybernova> \u -> viene espanso con il tuo username \w -> con la directory di lavoro e \$ -> con con ~ se sei l'amministratore o $ tutti gli altri
<cybernova> kiefer, non è necessario
<kiefer> cybernova: che mi convenga fare una copia del file originale?
<cybernova> puoi anche toglierlo se non ti piace
<cybernova> kiefer, come vuoi, non è necessario se modifichi solo dove ti ho indicato
<kiefer> cybernova: ok
<cybernova> una volta che hai modifcato e salvato il file devi chiudere ogni eventuale terminale che hai aperto e aprirne uno nuovo e sarà cambiato
<kiefer> cybernova: dunque potrei fare anche questo:  PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\u\w:\$ '
<cybernova> kiefer, certo ma non ha senso
<kiefer> cybernova: effettivamente
<cybernova> il prompt ha una sua utilità perchè mostra delle informazioni come directory di lavoro username ecc
<cybernova> quello che non serve può essere tolto
<kiefer> cybernova: mi hai dato una grandissima lezione... banale per chi come te ha una formazione ma enorme per me noob
<kiefer> cybernova: tolgo anche \U prima di  @
<cybernova> kiefer, se vuoi
<cybernova> se sei l'unico utilizzatore della macchina non è importante e puoi anche toglierlo
<kiefer> cybernova:  vado a studiarmi un po le variavili d'ambiente che è meglio .-)
<cybernova> è una variabile di shell per precisione ehe
<kiefer> ChanServ: ok Grazie angora e buona giornata
<cybernova> comunque basta avere tempo e voglia di imparare e si fa tutto...in internet è pieno di materiale
<kiefer> cybernova: ok Grazie angora e buona giornata
<cybernova> di nulla buona giornata anche a te
<Guest26010> Hi guys!!!
<e-DIO-t> s'èppiantato tuttocosoooooooooooo
<e-DIO-t> si è scaacchiato internet
<e-DIO-t> pork...scusate, sbagliato chan
<kamalion82> aiuto sono nuovo, ho appena installato Kubunto su un asus x501a non so come installare la scheda wifi ethernet
<jester-> kamalion82: che scheda è
<kamalion82> atheros AR9485
<kamalion82> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<Delfino1983> kamalion82 chiedi
<kamalion82> iuto sono nuovo, ho appena installato Kubunto su un asus x501a non so come installare la scheda wifi ethernet
<kamalion82> lascheda è atheros AR9485
<jester-> kamalion82: 13.10 hai installato?
<jester-> etehr
<jester-> etehrnet va si serie
<kamalion82> si
<kamalion82> vorrei usare il wifi
<jester-> kamalion82: eh appunto la wifi che tipo è
<jester-> kamalion82: terminale: lspci | grep -i network
<kamalion82> kamalion82@kamalion82-X501A1:~$ lspci | grep -i network 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<jester-> kamalion82: dovrebbe essere supportata, hai la 13.10?
<kamalion82> si
<kamalion82> che devo fare
<jester-> kamalion82: iwconfig
<jester-> che vedi
<kamalion82> Comando "iwconfing" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "iwconfig" dal pacchetto "wireless-tools" (main) iwconfing: comando non trovato kamalion82@kamalion82-X501A1:~$ iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<jester-> kamalion82: scusa ma che 13.10 hai messo
<jester-> kamalion82: posta la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> kamalion82: a mettici anche: rfkill list
<kamalion82> kamalion82@kamalion82-X501A1:~$ rfkill list 0: phy0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no
<jester-> !paste | kamalion82
<ubot-it> kamalion82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> che olre a intasare il canale non si capisce una sega
<Delfino1983> che firewall usate voi!?
<kamalion82> scusate sono newby
<kamalion82> cosa devo fare per non intasare
<kamalion82> !paste | kamalion82
<ubot-it> kamalion82, please see my private message
<jester-> !paste | kamalion82
<ubot-it> kamalion82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kamalion82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726376/
<kamalion82> giusto
<jester-> kamalion82: vedere iwconfig
<kamalion82> ok
<kamalion82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726378/
<jester-> kamalion82: pare che la wifi sia su
<jester-> kamalion82: ifconfig
<kamalion82> cioè
<kamalion82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726387/
<jester-> kamalion82: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<kamalion82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726398/
<jester-> kamalion82: funsa
<kamalion82> ?
<jester-> non hai la wifi nell'icona di rete?
<kamalion82> dove?
<jester-> kamalion82: sulla barra in alto
<jester-> a destra
<jester-> kamalion82: tutte le Cell sono le wifi che intercetta
<kamalion82> se dovessi riformatare cosa devo fare?
<jester-> kamalion82: nulla atherosa va di serie
<kamalion82> ok quindi ero io che non vedevo l'icona
<jester-> kamalion82: al max installa linux-firmware-nonfree
<kamalion82> grazie a tutti , sono felice di usare Linux è la prima volta
<jester-> kamalion82: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<kamalion82> fatto
<jester-> kamalion82: risposta?
<kamalion82> kde-plasma
<jester-> allora è in sulla barra in basso a destra
<jester-> l'hai torvata?
<jester-> trovata
<kamalion82> si
<jester-> funza?
<kamalion82> yes sono in wi fi
<jester-> ok
<kamalion82> grazie 1000
<jester-> de nada
<mark24> salve
<mark24> qualcuno sa dirmi
<mark24> come posso installare
<mark24> Adobe Reader su Ubuntu 13.10
<mark24> ??
<Guest493> mark24: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/AdobeReader
<mark24> l'ho gia letta
<mark24> ma non  dice niente quella
<mark24> guida
<mark24> non mi dice come istallare acroread
<Guest493> mark24: da Ubuntu Software Center
<Guest493> dopo avere aperto Sorgenti Software e dato la spunta al repository partner
<mark24> non lo tropo
<mark24> *scusami
<mark24> ma sono alle prime armi
<jester-> mark24: devi andare a prendere il .deb sul sito adobe
<mark24> ma non c'è
<mark24> è questo il problema
<jester-> c'è c'è
<Fabrizio> Buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> mark24: http://adobe-reader.it.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<Fabrizio> Scusate. Ho un problema a configurare la scheda ethernet di Ubuntu correttamente nella mia rete. Mi potete aiutare a capire dove sbaglio?
<jester-> Fabrizio: cioè?
<Fabrizio> La situazione è questa : La rete nella quale sono ha come indirizzi 192.168.10.x
<Fabrizio> la connessione avviena tramite un gateway all'indirizzo 192.168.10.36 sulla porta 80
<Fabrizio> Se configuro la scheda del PC con Ubuntu come 192.168.10.
<Fabrizio> nessun problema.
<Fabrizio> Se la configuro come 192.168.5.x mettendo gatway 192.168.10.36,  allora non riesco piu a collegarmi ad internet e ubuntu si arrabbia
<enzotib> Fabrizio, il gateway non usa una porta
<jester-> Fabrizio: ha ragione
<Fabrizio> come gateway uso wingate
<enzotib> non puoi metterti in un'altra sottorete
<jester-> i primi ter numeri devono essere coerenti, in una lan cambia l'ultimo
<jester-> Fabrizio: il wateway è il roter
<Fabrizio> ma il gateway della scheda di rete, non serve per essere visti all'interno di un'altra rete?
<enzotib> mark24, "Lingua o sistema operativo differenti?"
<jester-> router
<Fabrizio> riassumo meglio.
<jester-> Fabrizio: il gateway è il punto dove prendi i pcchetti
<Fabrizio> Parto dalla connessione  e arrivo al PC
<Fabrizio> router con porta ethernet indirizzo 192.168.10.200 collegato ad una porta ehternet di 1 PC
<jester-> Fabrizio: 192.168.10.200 è il GW
<Fabrizio> Lo stesso PC ha un'altra scheda ethernet con indirizzo 192.168.10.36 collegata alla rete aziendale
<Fabrizio> per collegare le due schede e condividere la connessione per tutta la rete, uso wingate
<jester-> Fabrizio: lan e internet sono due cose diverse, lan la amministra samba
<jester-> in lan non centra il GW
<Fabrizio> No, aspetta. Sul PC c'è windows XP
<jester-> il concetto è lo stesso
<jester-> su winz ape la lan devi abilitare condivisione di files e crtelle
<Fabrizio> e quello è fatto. La LAN con windows funziona da 10 anni circa
<jester-> Fabrizio: per internet metti in dhcp e si arrangia nat, per ln configuri damba
<jester-> samba
<Fabrizio> Non posso mettere il DHCP.
<Fabrizio> Il PC con ubuntu non è collegato al router
<Fabrizio> Quando metto DHCP attivo, mi prende l'indirizzo dal server DHCP del server Winz 2003
<Fabrizio> Quindi, per mettere in comunicazione due reti con IP differente devo usare un gateway?
<jester-> Fabrizio: devi usare samba per la lan
<jester-> Fabrizio: system-config-samba e lo usi
<Fabrizio> pure per ubuntu server?
<jester-> serve la grafica, se non c'è devi scrivere smb.conf a mano
<kill_> salve
<jester-> se non sei ferrato meglio che ti installi opnebox
<Fabrizio> ok. proverò openbox.
<Fabrizio> Salve kill_
<Fabrizio> jester, è la prima volta che uso ubuntu :)
<kill_> volevo chiedervi. devo installare un sistema operativo su un processore nuovo ed il quale non è predisposto
<jester-> kill_: ???
<kill_> riformulo.. ho acquistato un processore sprovvisto di sistema operativo.
<enzotib> difficile che un processore abbia un sistema operativo :)
<jester-> kill_: forse fai confusione
<enzotib> kill_, computer è diverso da processore, che è solo un componente
<kill_> mmh accendo il processore e non apre con la solita grafica di Windows opp.Vista etc
<jester-> cosa accendi?
<enzotib> e dalle
<jester-> madu
<wadzi> :-)
<kill_> mmmmh ripeto accendo il PROCESSORE
<kill_>  :D
<wadzi> processore=computer kill_ ?
<enzotib> kiaccendi il COMPUTER, non il processore
<jester-> lo accendi con gli zolfanelli o accendino bic
<wadzi> ahhahahaha
<kill_> con la benzina
<kill_> fa prima
<wadzi> grande kill_
<kill_> accendo il PC fisso
<kill_> (forse cosi e chiaro)
<jester-> ah ecco
<wadzi> ottimo siamo sulla buona strada
<kill_> una volta acceso,compare una grafica in inglese e non la solita dv parte il sistema operativo windows opp. vista etc
<kill_> deduco che sia sprovvisto di sistema operativo ?
<jester-> kill_: se non lo sai tu
<jester-> se parte vista il sistema c'è. o no
<kill_> sno è sprovvisto di sistema operativo..
<kill_> no
<jester-> o come il processore intendi una cosa diversa
<kill_> no no sistema operativo
<jester-> kill_: installane uno
<jester-> pare logica la cosa
<kill_> grazie ma va.. la mia domanda è un altra.. ubuntu è buono come sistema?
<jester-> !installazone | per ubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazone'
<jester-> !installazione | per ubuntu
<ubot-it> per ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> per winz accomaditi in ##windows
<Fabrizio> jester-, grazie mille per prima. Adesso provo tutto :)
<jester-> Fabrizio: per la lan assegna lo stesso gruppo di lavor
<jester-> o
<Fabrizio> Oggi lo formatto !!!!! openbox non si avvia. Il messaggio di errore è : impossibile accedere al display specificaro nella variabile DIS.
<jester-> devi installare anche lightdm
<Fabrizio> Ok. Per la lan, ho fatto cosi e funziona. Infatti stò installando openbox da internet
<jester-> internet non è lan
<jester-> la lan è la rete dei pc che hai li attorno
<Fabrizio> internet = WAN
<Fabrizio> Adesso, sono collegato sulla lan aziendale e uinserendo come gatway il'indirizzo del PC che ha wingate (PC con winz xp) mi collego ad internet
<jester-> poi bisogna vedere come è combinata la lan
<Fabrizio> in che senso?
<jester-> se c'è un server e di quale tipo bla bla bla
<jester-> server internet per esempio
<jester-> di posta. di palle varie
<Fabrizio> semplice. server winz 2003 server usato solo per riconoscere gli utenti di active directory. Tutti i PC collegati con IP fisso a switch unmanaged.
<Fabrizio> Nessun server internet e di posta
<jester-> se è lan dei soli pc con cartelle condivise
<Fabrizio> 1 di questi PC ha la doppia scheda ethernet e sull'altra scheda è collegato il router
<jester-> Fabrizio: lan di 2 pc?
<Fabrizio> No, 15 PC. Nessun dominio per ora
<jester-> ci dovrebbe essere uno switch di rete allora
<Fabrizio> Usiamo il server solo per l'accesso alle cartelle del server dove sono contenuti tutti i documenti della ditta. Abbiamo 3 switch unmanaged
<jester-> il rutter sta anche li e si prende diretto per gateway
<Fabrizio> il router è collegato solo ad 1 PC che ha 2 schede ethernet e installato winz xp
<jester-> intendo internet
<Fabrizio> e non è quello dal quale scrivo
<jester-> e perchè mai non collegato allo switch
<Fabrizio> perchè non tutti possimao andare su internet
<jester-> in pratica un colo pc fa da server internet
<jester-> un solo*
<Fabrizio> esatto. In mnodo da limitare gli accessi
<jester-> crudeli che siete, come fanno senza faccialibro
<Fabrizio> :) Anche io non potrei andare su internet
<jester-> Fabrizio: in pratica il pc che manda internet è un server
<jester-> da li filtri i vari pc
<Fabrizio> esatto.
<Fabrizio> Proverò a reinstallare tutto ubuntu questa settimana. Mi da degli errori e non riesco ad installare ne openbox ne lightdm ne a fare gli update
<jester-> Fabrizio: sudo apt-get update aggiorna la lista?
<Fabrizio> no
<jester-> se si connesso internet dovrebbe
<Fabrizio> mi da degli errori alla fine. Adesso ho riprovato
<Fabrizio> ok. gli update sono andati a buon fine adesso
<jester-> sudo apt-get install openbox lightdm
<jester-> poi sudo start ligthdm
<Fabrizio> non posso scaricare da qualche parte tutti questi pacchetti e poi installarli da CD invece che da rete?
<jester-> Fabrizio: perché?
<Fabrizio> sarebbe piu veloce. e avrei la copia se dovessi reinstallarli
<jester-> ma nei server ci sono sempre
<jester-> e aggiornati
<Fabrizio> L'iso del server è 780 MB
<trustythar> salve a tutti
<Fabrizio> salve trustythar
<Fabrizio> jster, ok. avviato.
<trustythar> ciao Fabrizio
<jester-> Fabrizio: non serve basta una connessione internet e sul pc a parte la cache svuotabile di apt non hai nulla
<Fabrizio> ok.. Lightdm è partito, ma non mi riconosce la password
<jester-> se non hai internet infili il cd installazione lo abiliti da sorgenti software e quello usi
<jester-> Fabrizio: se gli dai quella giusta la conosce
<jester-> Fabrizio: la pass utente
<trustythar> jester-:  una domanda stupida tra MATE e KDE la piu leggera in fatto di consumo mem. quale è ?
<Fabrizio> sisi. ma continua a chiederla
<Fabrizio> ok. ora va.
<jester-> trustythar: kde senza effetti desktop performa meglio di xfce, mate mai provato
<trustythar> grazie jester-
<Fabrizio> hem, jester. Ho lo schermo nero senza icone che faccio? Lo morsico?
<jester-> Fabrizio: hai un user ?
<Fabrizio> si
<jester-> in lightdm clicchi la rotella accanto a nome user e setti openbox
<Fabrizio> scusa. Sul desktop non ho nulla. solo nero nessuna icona di nessun tipo
<jester-> Fabrizio: riavvia
<Fabrizio> avviato lightdm, mi appare uno schermo viola dove chiede la password e c'è quella rotella
<jester-> dentro alla rotella c'è openbox?
<Fabrizio> c'è GNOME/openbox
<Fabrizio> e openbox
<Fabrizio> Seleziono openbox, inserisco la password e arriva lo schermo nero
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<Guest493> Fabrizio: fai clic destro sul desktop
<Guest493> non appare un menu con browser emulatore desktops e altro?
<Fabrizio> appare un menu, ma l'unica scelta che funziona è Desktop, dove ne visualizza 4 e exit
<Fabrizio> no, anche obconf
<domemanc65> salve
<mibofra> ciao domemanc65
<mibofra> !benvenuto | domemanc65
<ubot-it> domemanc65: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<biofa> ciao sto usando geany ma non riesco an includere la libreria math.h nella compilazione, ho provato ad aggiunger l opzione -lm ma non funziona lo stesso. sapete aiutarmi?grazie
<mibofra> biofa, ti consiglierei di passare su #ubuntu-it-dev
<biofa> cosa vuol dire?
<biofa> ok
<bignoob> ciao a tutti
<bignoob> mi servirebbe una mano :|
<bignoob> ho appena instalato l'ultima versione di lubuntu su un vecchio computer e non mi si connette ad internet, io mi collego con scheda ethernet e cavo di rete a fastweb
<please_help> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<mibofra> !aiuto | please_help
<ubot-it> please_help: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<please_help> allora ho appena installato lubuntu su un mio vecchio computer, devo connetterlo a fastweb con cavo di rete, ho una scheda ethernet della 3com
<please_help> la scheda l'ho montata io parecchi anni fa
<please_help> ah no anzi era giànel pc però forse è un assemblato
<please_help> non riesco a capire se il problema è relativo alla scheda di rete, al cavo, a fastweb...
<please_help> modello della scheda 3com corporation 3c905b 100base tx [cyclone] (rev 24)
<please_help> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mibofra> please_help, spe che leggo
<please_help> grazie!
<mibofra> please_help, ovvero non riesci a collegare il pc al modem fastweb con la scheda di rete sul tuo pc
<please_help> esatto
<please_help> è una connessione lan
<mibofra> please_help, se metti il cavo o lo levi e rimetti se l'hai già inserito e dai in un terminale dmesg | tail, e lo posti su
<mibofra> !paste | please_help
<ubot-it> please_help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> grazie :)
<please_help> mibofra dovrei copiarlo a mano perchè quel pc non si connette a internet
<please_help> a meno che non posso incollarlo su un documento di testo e spostarlo su questo pc on una chiavetta
<mibofra> please_help, provaci oppure
<mibofra> esatto te lo sposti su una pennetta con un file di testo
<please_help> ok torno fra 5 minuti
<mibofra> please_help, puoi dare dmesg | tail >> dmesg.txt così l'hai già pronto
<please_help> ah fantastico! grazie torno fra 3 minuti :D
<please_help> ok ci sono
<please_help> un attimo che scarico da chiavetta
<Dany> Sale come posso mettere ubuntu in italiano?
<please_help> non ho capitocome funziona quel paste
<please_help> incollo qui?
<please_help> dany quando installi il sistema ti chiede in che lingua lo vuoi
<Dany> si l'ho scelto italiano ma per la meta' e' in inglese e non mi fa  selezionare un'altra lingua !
<Dany> devo capire come installarla o aggiornarla..
<please_help> ok...io l'ho installato oggi non sonient'altro...
<please_help> se non altro a te ti si connette
<Dany> si col cell mi son connesso
<Dany>  con il wifi e' debole
<mibofra> please_help, incolla con il paste
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dany>  e con la pennina tim non funge
<mibofra> copi tutto e lo butti li, poi il link che ti da lo passi in canale
<please_help> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<please_help> ok
<please_help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727965/
<Dany> cavolo il mio e'  in inglese per quasi tutto!!
<please_help> tel'ho incollato in query cmq
<Dany> come posso aggiornarlo ora? perche' nell'installazione non avevo connessione e l'ho installato senza aggiornamenti
<Dany> come posso aggiornarlo ora? perche' nell'installazione non avevo connessione e l'ho installato senza aggiornamenti
<mibofra> please_help, sembra lavorare
<mibofra> non vorrei fosse la conf di rete, magari il modem lavora su ipv4 e tu di default sei su ipv6
<mibofra> please_help, ma network manager ti dice che sei disconnesso?
<mibofra> Dany, apri il gestore aggiornamenti
<please_help> non lo so
<please_help> mi pare di no
<please_help> ma quando apro mozilla non riesce a contattare il server
<mibofra> please_help, per essere sicuri
<mibofra> please_help, in un terminale dai ifconfig
<mibofra> vedi se la scheda ha un indirizzo
<Dany> quale e' il gestore degli aggiornamenti e' in inglese come si chiama? dove'e'?^
<vittorioit> salve
<vittorioit> vorrei un programma come everest, ho letto sul forum che ci sarebbe lshw ma nn ho capito come installarlo
<vittorioit> potreste darmi una mano? grazie
<Dany> <mibofra>quale e' il gestore degli aggiornamenti e' in inglese come si chiama? grazie !
<mibofra> Dany, update manager
<Dany> ora lo cerco grazie
<vittorioit> mibofra avresti una risposta anche per me?
<Dany> nel system setting non c'e'!! dove lo trovo??
<mibofra> vittorioit, te la stavo dando xD
<mibofra> vittorioit, nel terminale , è un comando lshw
<mibofra> se no ci sono varianti grafiche
<mibofra> tipo hardinfo
<Dany> non ci capisco nulla non lo trovo
<vittorioit> siccome sono passato da poco ad ubuntu
<mibofra> Dany, nella dash con una ricerca non lo becchi?
<vittorioit> nel terminale ci entro prima di accedere all'os giusto?
<mibofra> se no dai alt+f2 e scrivi update-manager poi invio
<mibofra> vittorioit, anche dopo
<mibofra> vittorioit, c'è l'applicazione terminale :)
<Dany> ora  provo
<vittorioit> grazie mille
<please_help> mibofra: ok un attimo
<mibofra> prego vittorioit, hardinfo lo trovi nel software center
<mibofra> ok please_help
<vittorioit> quale mi consigli?
<Dany> non c'e' , c'e' software update
<vittorioit> io vado mibofibra grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<Dany> non riesco a trovarlo che vergogna  hah
<Dany> ho trovato questo moun update manager
<mibofra> Dany, e software update che ti sembra xD ?
<mibofra> siamo li
<please_help> ecco! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728111/
<mibofra> Dany, software update
<Dany> mi dice che lo possiedo gia' quello!!
<mibofra> Dany, apri il gestore aggiornamenti ed avvia l'aggiornamento xD
<Dany> non fa non so dove e', so che c'e' ma non lo trovo haha
<please_help> mibofra:  che te ne pare?
<mibofra> please_help, no non sei connesso
<mibofra> Dany, apri un terminale e lanci gksudo update-manager
<mibofra> e tanti saluti xD
<mibofra> *a cercarlo come un folle in giro
<Dany> dove lo trovo il terminale???
<Dany> haahha uyn casino..
<please_help> come faccio?
<please_help> mibofra helppp
<mibofra> Dany, terminal
<mibofra> please_help, con altro pc o stesso pc diverso sistema si collega?
<mibofra> *hai una scheda wifi per provare in wifi?
<please_help> si il pc con windows xp era collegato col cavo di rete e non dava problemi
<please_help> no non cel'ho la scheda wifi :|
<please_help> non ho ancora provato con l'altro pc
<please_help> potrebbe essere il cavo?
<mibofra> beh certo se è rotto :)
<mibofra> ma non posso passare dal pc a vederlo xD
<Dany> son riuscito ad aprire software update sta scaricando va bene questo??
<please_help> beh non è spezzato...
<please_help> altri motivi per cui potrebbe non andare?
<mibofra> Dany, si xD
<mibofra> please_help, configurazione del router?
<mibofra> please_help, mi par difficile sia il driver
<Dany> xD grazie spero che sia almeno in italiano dopo hihi
<mibofra> please_help, hai più porte eth?
<mibofra> Dany, no xD
<mibofra> devi usare il selettore delle lingue xD
<Dany> vabe' cambiero la lingua se ci sara' intendevo!
<Dany> si certo xD
<Dany> con questo aggiorno tutto il sistema?
<mibofra> Dany, tutto l'aggiornabile
<Dany> micidiale vista buttato dalla finestra
<Dany> ahha
<Delfino1983> buonasera ho questo problema ho installato ubuntu classico 13.10
<Delfino1983> vorrei passare a kubuntu come posso fare senza formattare?
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, puoi installare kubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> !kde
<ubot-it> kde is Ambiente grafico predefinito di Kubuntu. ( http://www.kde.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<Delfino1983> cristian_c ma direttamente da ubuntu!?
<mibofra> Delfino1983, si
<Delfino1983> mibofra graSSie :D
<Delfino1983> tu che mi consigli come distro!?
<mibofra> Delfino1983, ti trovi bene dove stai?
<mibofra> usa quella xD
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> a dopo pappa :D
<Dany> ciao <mibofra> grazie xD
<drzvago> ragazzi come faccio a unire due partizioni in una?  questa è la mia schermata con gparted http://it.tinypic.com/r/mwyxee/5
<jester-> drzvago:  ne hai una sola
<jester-> drzvago: destro su sda2 e resize
<jester-> allarghi sia proma che dopo
<jester-> prima
<drzvago> non c'è resize
<jester-> si vede che gia hai pacioccato
<jester-> drzvago: se italico ci sara ridimensiona
<drzvago> a si però non me la fa smontare
<jester-> certo mica te lo fa fare con la pastizione in uso. devi usare la live
<drzvago> ah ok quindi faccio il live poi faccio resize e dopo?
<jester-> e dopo fai esegui
<jester-> la V verde in alto
<drzvago> ok grazie
<vittorioit> sera qualcuno conosce un programmino per overclock cpu?
<akis24> sera
<vittorioit> sera
<vittorioit> un programma per overclock??
<cybernova> vittorioit, l'overclock si fa in genere dal bios
<vittorioit> non posso dal bios è bloccato
<vittorioit> sono disperato questo pc va lento con ubuntu inoltre volevo fare esperienza su questo
<cybernova> vittorioit, che caratteristiche ha questo pc?
<vittorioit> intel celeron 2.13ghz
<vittorioit> 252mb grafica intel
<vittorioit> 1gb ram
<vittorioit> xD
<vittorioit> non ridermi in faccia ti prego ahahahaha
<cybernova> vittorioit, 1 gb di ram con ubuntu incominciano ad essere pochini
<cybernova> io ti consiglierei una derivata di ubuntu ma con grafica più leggera e che quindi richiede meno risorse
<vittorioit> probabilmente ero rimasto alle vecchie versioni molto più leggere che facevano resuscitare i pc
<vittorioit> si ho letto
<cybernova> eh si
<vittorioit> xubuntu giusto?
<cybernova> lubuntu è ancora più leggera
<vittorioit> ah.. capisco
<vittorioit> quindi niente overclock?
<vittorioit> vorrei solo fare esperienza
<cybernova> io non ne conosco
<vittorioit> va benissimo ti ringrazio lo stesso
<cybernova> di nulla
<vittorioit> grazie ancora e ciao!
<vittorioit> :)
<cybernova> buona serata
<pac> buonasera
<pac> ho già cercato info in rete ma sono più confuso di prima non riesco a formattare la chiavetta usb con kubuntu. Consigli?
<akis24> usa gparted pac
<pac> akis24: lo scarico dal software center?
<pac> akis24: ok trovato ci provo grazie!
<akis24> pac:  si se usi ubuntu gparted o kparted su kubuntu credo
<pac> akis24: gparted anche su kubuntu a quanto par
<akis24> g sta per gnome k per kde pac
<pac> akis24: si grazie io ho trovato solo con la g comunque mi chiede i privileggi di root e io....boh
<akis24> pac: la tua password tutto qui
<pac> akis24: si certo ma dove la scrivo
<akis24> pac: avrai una finestra che ti chiede la pass suppongo ..
<pac> akis24: no
<pac> akis24: cilcco sul programma e appare una finestra che mi dice qualcosa in inglese che ho interpretato come richiesta di password
<akis24> e scrivila pac
<pac> akis24: ma non c'è nulla per scrivere forse devo farlo da terminale?
<pac> akis24: infatti
<akis24> pac:  lancialo da terminale
<pac> akis24: fatto
<akis24> pac bene e attento a cosa formatti guarda bene ..
<pac> akis24: problema capire qual'è ora
<pac> akis24: infatti
<akis24> pac: di solito sara' sdc  ma dipende
<pac> akis24: sda ma non sdc
<akis24> pac:  fammi capire da dove la formatti ?
<pac> akis24: non capisco bene la domanda è una chiavetta usb da 8 gb inserita in una porta usb
<pac> akis24: e sto cercando di formattare da gparte
<pac> akis24: GPARTED
<akis24> pac:  e tu sei su kubuntu ?
<pac> pardo
<pac> akis24: si
<akis24> pac: se guardi in alto a destra su gparted  puoi vedere se ci sono altri dispositivi
<pac> akis24: ma forse non è l'operazione esatta debbo installare mint su questa chiavetta ma dice che deve essere montata
<pac> akis24: c'è un sdc da 3,75 in alto a destra
<akis24> pac: se parliamo di altro #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> pac:  quella è infatti sara' usb da 4 giga
<pac> akis24: come di altro mint è altro? non è una distribuzione di ubuntu
<akis24> pac:  no sono due distro diverse
<pac> akis24: ops!
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> pac: fallo da teminale o da parted
<pac> jester-: parted e gaparted sono uguali?
<pac> jester-: pardon gparted
<jester-> kpated
<pac> jester-: credo di aver formattato ma non penso sia la soluzione la chiavetta deve essere montata e midice che basta reinserirla ma non succede nulla!
<jester-> non deve essere momtata
<jester-> parted la vede?
<pac> jester-: parla di un punto di montaggio
<jester-> smontala
<pac> jester-: come si fa?
<jester-> destro
<pac> jester-: clic destro non c'è nulla per smontarla
<jester-> posta screen shot
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6729161/
<jester-> pac: che cazzo di sistema hai, in wubi?
<pac> jester-: wubi?
<pac> jester-: no installazione da chiavetta con partizione
<jester-> pac: una home in ntfs che vuol montare in ,edia volime
<jester-> ma nemmeno la love da roba del genere
<jester-> live
<pac> jester-: mi arrendo
<jester-> a capire che roba hai
<pac> jester-: un hd con windows 7 ubunut e kubuntu
<pac> jester-: e finchè non sarò a posto con kubuntu tengo gli altri due poi sper di levarli
<jester-> e da dove cazzo viene il mesaggio che hai postato
<pac> jester-: da un dispositivo se clicco sopra viene fuori quello
<jester-> non lo devi cliccare ,a formattare
<jester-> o sbaglio
<pac> jester-: quel dispositivo dovrebbe essere un secondo hd con windows 8 che viene visto come dispositivo dati ma non so cosa c'entri con la chiavetta
<pac> jester-: io volevo solo montare o smontare la chiavetta per infilarci una distro leggera per un vecchio netbook
<jester-> pac: il problema è formattare una usb o altro
<pac> jester-: formattare una chiavetta che però è vuota me lo chiede unetbootin ma non ne vedo il senso
<jester-> e secondo te un vecchio pc boota da usb?
<jester-> accontentalo
<jester-> che ti costa
<pac> jester-: si questo si vecchio di 5 anni credo però forse sbaglio
<pac> jester-: se removable dev è anche usb allora si
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> è il miglior tool
<pac> jester-: devo andare in windows per installare l'iso sulla chiavetta? Ma non l'ho fatto neanche per kubuntu!
<jester-> pac: vedi un po te
<pac> jester-: ma io faccio come consiglato però non capisco dove ho sbagliato prima
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-11
<Giu_74> cioa. Ho una pen drive usb con live ubuntu gnome e un desktop HP pavilion, conscheda ATI Radeon HD. All'avio, per installare Ubuntu Gnome il computer si blocca, dopoil lancio della prima schermata di installazione (try ubuntu without installing   installing for manufactores OMC,mi pare,    install ). Ho letto che c'è sto problema con gli ATI.
<Giu_74> sapete come si fa per cambiare canale della chat?
<Giu_74> ciao
<Giuse_74> per attivare la rete da riga di comando, durante l'installazione, prima che inizi, come posso fare?
<Giuse_74> ma c'è qualcuno?
<jf_> problema installazione
<jf_> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su chiavetta usb, non sull hard disk. Adesso che ho provato ad installare da sull-hard disk, nel programma di partizione riconosce solo la chiavetta. Mentre nel desktop nel sistema posso entrare nel mio hard.dsk; Ho un desktop HP Pavilion con scheda video ati radeon HD; ho risolto il bug all-avvio con nomodeset. Il pc ha il UEFI.
<jf_> ed ho installato anche windows 7
<max73> salve ma per istallare Ubuntu quanta ram ci vuole
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<max73> o 1 gb di ram ma va a scatti
<cristian_c> max73, sei al limite
<cristian_c> max73, scheda grafica?
<max73> scheda grafica cose lo spaz che o
<cristian_c> ?
<max73> o istallato xp e non mi da problemi
<ExPBoy> max73, se il pc è datato anche xp potrebbe darti problemi
<max73> ma Ubuntu non e un sistema operativo piu leggero
<cristian_c> max73, appunto, perché installare ubuntu? :)
<cristian_c> max73, e chi l'ha detto?
<ExPBoy> bisogna vedere cosa si intende per leggero
<max73> non avro sbagliato istallandolo
<cristian_c> ma va?
<cristian_c> max73, ma l'avevi provato prima in live?
<max73> no non so come si fa
<cristian_c> lol
<max73> ma linux non e un altro sistema
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> max73, linux è un kernel
<cristian_c> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info linux
<ubot-it> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.12.13 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<max73> comunque o un 32bit
<cristian_c> max73, prova una derivata più leggera in live
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> max73, qui l'elenco delle derivate ufficiali: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<domemanc65> salve
<airgnox> ciao
<domemanc65> ciao sono domenico posso chiedere per avere aiuto con ubuntu
<airgnox> prova a chiedere
<domemanc65> il terminale e strumento indispensabile per usare ubuntu
<airgnox> a mio parere no puoi usare anche solo l'interfaccia grafica
<airgnox> anche se per risolvere alcuni problemi viene usato
<cristian_c> domemanc65, non è indispensabile, ma è di grosso aiouto in molti casi
<cristian_c> *aiuto
<domemanc65> ci sono diversi terminali o e unico
<domemanc65> mi spiego il terminale sudo e sempre lo stessoo ce ne sono diversi
<peppe_> buon giorno a tt. Sapreste spiegarmi perchè qnd cancello un file dalla usb cliccando poi su proprietà della penna stessa lo spazio risulta essere sempre occupato, ( anche se il file cancellato nn si vede più) e mi ritrovo a dover formattare la penna per recuperarlo? Grazie
<airgnox> hai provato a controllare il cestino ?
<peppe_> nel cestino nn c'è. Forse perchè lo elimino con scift+canc?
<cristian_c> peppe_, non credo che vada nel cestino del pc
<cristian_c> il file cancellato
<ExPBoy> infatti per verificare lascia la chiavetta inserita e clicca sul cestino
<cybernova> peppe_, controlla i file nascosti dentro alla chiavetta, dovrebbe esserci il cestino chiamato .Trash*  o qualcosa di simile
<akteo> un aiuto per installare ubuntu server
<akteo> ho scelto lingua e tastiera ora  cosa faccio, ho lo chermo viola con una barra bianca
<jester-> akteo: lo sai che server non ha interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> ihihih
<jester-> dovresti fare tutto da shell
<akteo> allora sono fritto hahahahah
<ExPBoy> akteo, ma a che ti serve server?
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> se installi la grafica tanto vale usare la deskyop, se  non server con lan da 25 pc fa le stesse cose
<ExPBoy> cioè che devi fare?
<akteo> volevo mettere un gestionale in rete , ma ho fatto senza fino ad ora
<jester-> akteo: gestione la rete in che senso
<ExPBoy> eh ma puoi farlo anche con la versione desktop
<cristian_c> eh
<akteo> metto un prodotto(invoicex) sul server per usarlo su qualsiasi pc in rete
<jester-> la rete la gestisci via samba. server fa altro piu specifico
<ExPBoy> akteo, è una semplice condivisione che ti serve
<cristian_c> sì, solo per un programma non ha senso
<ExPBoy> penso non valga la pena di fare casini con un server , poi vedi tu
<akteo> ok metto ubuntu desktop che è piu' figo
<akteo> grazie a tutti
<jester-> che c'è da scommettere che va sul solito pc di 102 anni
<cristian_c> akteo, sopratutto se non sei esperto con la riga di comando
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> rincoglionito il pc rincoglionito sarà il server
<cristian_c> lol
<gabmus> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? praticamente ho questo problema con le chiavi di gpg: quando faccio sudo apt-get update mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.com/4DKgu020
<gabmus> ho provato con sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <chaivi>, ma il risultato è questo: http://pastebin.com/RDM7dqPg
<gabmus> non cambia nulla se faccio sudo apt-get update
<gabmus> ho anche provato con sudo apt-get clean && sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update, non funziona nulla
<cristian_c> gabmus, ti consiglio di rimuovere i ppa
<cristian_c> in quanto sono veleno
<cristian_c> oltre che non essere supportati in questo chan
<gabmus> ma non ha senso, li ho usati sempre e sono un gran vantaggio di ubuntu
<gabmus> sennò scusa uso direttamente debian
<cristian_c> gabmus, se hai guai però non lamentarti o venire qui
<cristian_c> gabmus, appunto
<gabmus> non è che è una cosa non ufficiale
<cristian_c> gabmus, infatti non è ufficiale
<gabmus> no, è ufficiale
<cristian_c> non è software supportato ufficialmente da ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<gabmus> fatto sta che uso questo sistema con questi ppa da una vita
<gabmus> e non ho mai avuto problemi
<cristian_c> !chat | gabmus
<ubot-it> gabmus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabmus> questo credo sia supporto ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> gabmus, qui si parla soltanto di software presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi sono esclusi i ppa
<gabmus> va bene, almeno sulla community internazionale cercano di aiutarmi, purtroppo gli italiani siamo merda
<cristian_c> lol
<peppe_> cristian_c: ciao mi sapresti dire cm mai qnd cancello un file dalla usb anche se nn lo vedo più la memoria risulta essere sempre occupata da quei giga che avevo cancellato? e qndi mi ritrovo a doverla formattare per recuperare lo spazio.
<jester-> peppe_: <cybernova> peppe_, controlla i file nascosti dentro alla chiavetta, dovrebbe esserci il cestino chiamato .Trash*  o qualcosa di simile
<cristian_c> peppe_, i file cancellati non vanno nel cestino di sistema
<cristian_c> peppe_, ma nella cartella Trash della usb
<cristian_c> *.Trash
<jester-> cancella la cartella che tanto si riforma
<peppe_> cristian_c: scusa la mia ignoranza?! come la trovo qst cartella? io vedo solo qll che ho salvato!!
<cristian_c> peppe_, è una cartella nascosta
<cristian_c> la vedi se premi ctrl+h
<peppe_> cristian_c: ho aperto la penna e fatto ctrl+h  ma nn viene fuori niente :(
<peppe_> cristian_c: io solitamente x eliminare faccio shift+canc nn dovrebbe essere caccellato definitivamente?
<Guest46008> salve, non mi funziona il wireless. Il computer vede la centralina, si connette, dice "connection established", ma in realtà non c'è connessione. che fare?
<cristian_c> peppe_, altrimenti da terminale
<cristian_c> Guest33318, centralina?
<peppe_> cristian_c: in pratica cs dgt??
<enzotib> wtf?
<enzotib> cs dgt qnd mtt l mn sll tstr?
<Guest46008> cristian_c, vede il ruoter
<cristian_c> !italiano | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<peppe_> ok scusate
<cristian_c> Guest33318, ok
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> mottz, ok, di quale scheda wireless si tratta?
<mottz> non saprei
<mottz> cristian_c, non saprei
<peppe_> cristian_c: cosa devo digitare da terminale?
<mottz> cristian_c, ma ha sempre funzionato. Ieri ho cambiato il router e da allora ...
<cristian_c> mottz, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> mottz, ah
<cristian_c> mottz, magari è cambiato il ssid
<mottz> cristian_c, sì certo, lo ho cambiato
<cristian_c> peppe_, ls -l /media
<mottz> cristian_c, ma altri laptop della casa funzionano bene
<cristian_c> mottz, tutti con linucs
<cristian_c> ?
<mottz> cristian_c, no, un macbook e un laptop samsung con android funzionano bene. Il laptop con linux e il cell samsung con android non funziano
<mottz> cristian_c, volevo dire: un "tablet" samsung con android
<cristian_c> mottz, aperto il terminale?
<mottz> sì
<mottz> devo diventare root?
<cristian_c> mottz, no
<cristian_c> basta sudo, se serve
<cristian_c> mottz, come si chiama l'interfaccia di rete?
<mottz> cristian_c, wlan0
<peppe_> cristian_c: questo è quello che ne è venuto fuori    totale 4 drwx------ 2 giuseppe giuseppe 4096 gen  1  1970 DC4A-C0E0
<cristian_c> peppe_, digita: ls -al /media/DC4A-C0E0/
<cristian_c> peppe_, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mottz, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> mottz, risultato su pastebin
<mottz> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6732128/
<mottz> prova
<cristian_c> mottz, la prima?
<mottz> cristian_c, non capisco
<jester-> mottz wifi eorks
<jester-> works*
<cristian_c> mottz, la prima della lista
<mottz> cristian_c, continuo a non capire. quale lista?
<cristian_c> mottz, il paste che hai linkato
<mottz> cristian_c, non capisco cosa devo fare
<peppe_> scusate ma devo andare. Alla prossima
<cristian_c> mottz, si chiama 'senza_filo'?
<mottz> cristian_c, esatto
<jester-> mottz: fa vedere cosa risponde route
<mottz> jester-, route: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6732148/
<jester-> mottz: ip del rutter?
<jester-> non è a gw default
<mottz> jester-, 192.168.1.1
<jester-> mottz: vai in modifica reti-->wifi-->modifica-->ipv4
<mottz> jester-, intendi dire "edit connection" dal menu dell'icona del wifi?
<mottz> jester-, ci sono
<jester-> mottz: yess
<jester-> mottz: è in dhcp?
<mottz> sì
<jester-> mottz: presumo che al rutter non piaccia linux e non assegni ip
<jester-> mottz: metti in manuale
<mottz> non saprei
<jester-> add
<mottz> prima con il vecchio router funzionava
<jester-> 192.168.1.10  255.255.255.0  192.168.1.1
<mottz> manual?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> poi add
<mottz> save?
<jester-> mottz: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4   virgola e spazio fra i due
<mottz> che dns è questo?
<jester-> gogol
<mottz> perché devo usare i dns di google?
<mottz> ok, cmq fatto
<jester-> ok e vedi se funza
<mottz> ok
<moz_> jester-, funziona
<jester-> ok
<moz_> jester-, grazie
<jester-> moz_: che rutter è
<moz_> non saprei, è della compagnia o2 tedesca
<jester-> aah
<jester-> c'è qualche rutter che litiga con nat di linux
<misterK_> salve.. come faccio a rimuovere i dati di skype? ad esempio quando accedo e mi compare il nick dell'account. Conviene disinstallare direttamente?
<misterK_> mi
<cristian_c> misterK_, ciao, ma hai aggiunto dei ppa, magari?
<cristian_c> per skype
<misterK_> non ne ho idea
<jester-> misterK_: rm -r .Skype
<misterK_> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".Skype": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> misterK_: rm -r ~/.Skype
<misterK_> dice che la directory non esiste
<jester-> misterK_: se usi skpe quella cartella c'è
<jester-> se non c'è conti balle
<cristian_c> eh
<misterK_> no è che ho provato a disinstallare prima
<misterK_> ma continuava a darmelo presente.. quindi credevo non l'avesse fatto
<misterK_> tutto qui
<misterK_> perchè sulla dash scrivendomelo me lo trovava
<misterK_> scrivendolo
<cristian_c> misterK_, come ha rimosso skype?
<cristian_c> più i dati
<misterK_> l'ho rimosso con il comando remove ecc
<cristian_c> cioè?
<misterK_> un attimo
<jester-> anche disinstallando la cartella rimane
<misterK_> sudo apt-get remove skype
<misterK_> infatti.. come faccio a verificare
<cristian_c> <jester-> anche disinstallando la cartella rimane
<cristian_c> quoto
<cristian_c> misterK_, dpkg -l | grep skype
<misterK_> però vedete ora non è più memorizzato l'account all'accesso
<misterK_> cristian_c:  l'ho scritto..mi trova skype
<cristian_c> misterK_, su pastebin
<jester-> misterK_: sta tutto dentro a .skype account e palle varie
<misterK_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6732373/
<jester-> non c'è piu, quel'è il problema
<misterK_> nulla.. volevo questo
<cix> c'è qualcuno?
<cix> volevo delle informazioni...
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> ii  skype-bin                                 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2                i386         client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files
<cix> Se io installo Ubuntu ( ho al momento Vista ) si cancelleranno tutti i miei dati sul pc?
<cristian_c> cix, se crei partizione a parte e non tocchi quella di Vista, no
<jester-> cix: se installi accanto a winz no
<cix> Non ho capito
<jester-> non è consigliabile segare winz
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> cix: è possibile avere entrambi
<jester-> se hai spazio nella partizione winz
<Il_tipo> Ciao! Volevo affiancare il mio attuale Ubuntu 13.10 a Windows 8.1: durante l'installazione di Windows posso fare una partizione NTFS togliendo un po' di GB a Ubuntu o devo fare anche altro? (per esempio se grub s'arrangia da solo ad impostarsi o cosa)
<lokad> ciao posso chiedere aiuto ?
<wadzi> !domanda |lokad
<ubot-it> lokad: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Il_tipo> scusate ma ho avuto problemi con la connessione
<Il_tipo> Ciao! Volevo affiancare il mio attuale Ubuntu 13.10 a Windows 8.1: durante l'installazione di Windows posso fare una partizione NTFS togliendo un po' di GB a Ubuntu o devo fare anche altro? (per esempio se grub s'arrangia da solo ad impostarsi o cosa)
<wadzi> devi installare W81 ?
<wadzi> se installi windows ti cancella l'mbr
<Il_tipo> no ho il dvd di 8 ma poi aggiorno
<wadzi> e lo devi ripristinare
<Il_tipo> ah
<Il_tipo> e che faccio
<wadzi> ti conviene dividere l'hd una partizione per linux ed una per window
<Il_tipo> appunto in installazione tiro via un po' di gb a ubuntu per windows
<cix> io non sono molto pratico di computer e terminologie varie...volevo solo sapere se installando Ubuntu sul mio pc Vista si sarebbero cancellati i miei dati...
<Il_tipo> cix: no basta che in installazione dici "Affianca ubuntu a Vista"
<wadzi> Il_tipo, fai con gparted questo lavoro di assegnare gb a w8
<cix> Il_tipo: trovo questa opzione al momento dell'installazione?
<wadzi> cix, si che la trovi
<cix> ok...grazie mille... Gentilissimi :)
<wadzi> di niente
<Il_tipo> cix: prego
<Il_tipo> wadzi: comunque... Con grub dopo mi fa scegliere
<Il_tipo> ?
<wadzi> si
<wadzi> ripeto se installi dopo win devi reinstallare il grub
<Il_tipo> come si fa?
<wadzi> grub_install /dev/sdax o quello che è
<wadzi> usa sempre il cd live
<wadzi> quandi hd hai nel pc
<Il_tipo> 1 da 250 gb
<wadzi> ok
<wadzi> ripartisci
<Il_tipo> (con gparted giusto?)
<wadzi> per dare uno spazio a w8
<wadzi> si
<wadzi> sicuramente adesso avreai ubuntu su /dev/sda1
<wadzi> da terminale dai come root : fdisk -l e vedi cosa ti dice
<wadzi> sudo -s fdisl -l
<wadzi> disk*
<wadzi> fdisk
<wadzi> !grub | Il_tipo
<ubot-it> Il_tipo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<wadzi> leggi qua dopo che hai installato w8
<Il_tipo> ok grazie :)
<wadzi> di niente
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ciao
<dusan> ciao
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ciao
<thebestneo> cristian_c: se hai tempo facevo quel test che mi hai detto sul forum con smbclient
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai guardato il man di smbclient
<cristian_c> se ci sono degli errori, la riga di comando te lo dice, magia del terminale
<cristian_c> *?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: no ora ci do una letta, la cosa che non mi torna sono i permessi delle partizioni
<thebestneo> cristian_c: mi riferisco a questo nello specifico http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=556392&start=40#p4506765
<thebestneo> cristian_c: come non detto, questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=556392&start=40#p4510754
<cristian_c> thebestneo, visto
<cristian_c> thebestneo, però li hai impostati tu i permessi
<cristian_c> per questo motivo non sarebbe male leggere che messaggi di errore escono
<cristian_c> e correggere di conseguenza
<thebestneo> cristian_c: una partizione ha come proprietario root, l'altra il mio utente, qual'è il modo corretto?
<cristian_c> stanno in /media/data giusto?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: stanno in entrambe quelle partizioni, quella che mi da problemi è /media/data
<thebestneo> cristian_c: riavvio che intanto vado su ubuntu
<mark____> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<mark____> urgente
<mark____> ho installato
<mark____> adobe reader
<mark____> e sul computer
<mark____> me lo fa eseguire
<mark____> correttamente
<mark____> ma quando provo a viusualizzare un file pdf su internet
<mark____> mi dice:
<mark____> Please wait...    If this message is not eventually replaced by the proper contents of the document, your PDF  viewer may not be able to display this type of document.    You can upgrade to the latest version of Adobe Reader for Windows®, Mac, or Linux® by  visiting http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html.    For more assistance with Adobe Reader visit http://www.adobe.com/support/products/ acrreader.html.    Wind
<mark____> non riesco a visualizzare questi cavolo di pdf
<mark____> sto impazzendo
<krabador> mapreri, da dove hai installato adobe reader, ma prevalentemente, dove l'hai installato?
<mark____> non lo so
<thebestneo> cristian_c, eccomi scusa
<mark____> cioè
<mark____> l'ho
<mark____> scaricato
<mark____> dal sito di adobe
<cristian_c> !enter | mark____
<ubot-it> mark____: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<krabador> mark____, parla con frasi piu' lunghe
<krabador> mark____, prima ti chiedevo dove l'hai installato, in quale sistema operativo
<mark____> su ubuntu 13.10
<enry44> perche' non usi evince xi pdf
<cristian_c> eh
<mark____> perche
<thebestneo> cristian_c, ecco, ho fatto il testo che mi hai chiesto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733070/
<mark____> il testo?
<thebestneo> mark____, il test
<mark____> ho cliccato
<thebestneo> mark____, scusa cliccato cosa?
<mark____> sul sito che mi hai inviato
<thebestneo> mark____, non era per te... era per cristian_c
<mark____> ahhh infatti
<mark____> comunque allora come posso fare per adobe reader?
<krabador> mark____, sforzati di descrivere che cosa hai fatto
<enry44> evince non ti piace apre tutti i pdf e di defaut su ubuntu 13.10
<mark____> il file che devo visualizzare purtroppo mi richiede per forza adobe reader
<mark____> comunque se vado a ricerca nel pc e scrivo adobe reader, mi trova il programma e me lo fa eseguire tranquillamente, quindi è correttamente installato.! Però nel momento in cui provo SU INTERNET a visualizzare un file pdf mi dice che non ho installato Adobe reader
<cristian_c> thebestneo, quale comando hai digitato?
<cristian_c> smbclient e basta?
<krabador> mark____, con quale browser?
<thebestneo> cristian_c, no, smbclient //ip_server/Downloads
<enry44> http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/download/?installer=Reader_8.1.7_Italian_Linux_%28.deb%29&standalone=1
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ok
<thebestneo> cristian_c, poi mi ha chiesto la password e l'ho inserita
<enry44> visto mark
<krabador> enry44, c'è la 9
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ma non hai usato l'opzione 'U'
<krabador> enry44, ok, se si seleziona "altri sistemi" è quella che danno, ok.
<cristian_c> thebestneo, quindi la directory la crea?
<cristian_c> in remoto
<thebestneo> cristian_c, no, mi da l'errore descritto nel link precedente
<cristian_c> thebestneo, io non vedo messaggi di errore nel paste
<cristian_c> mark____, evince da errore?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<thebestneo> cristian_c, NT_STATUS_MEDIA_WRITE_PROTECTED, non ha creato la cartella
<cristian_c> thebestneo, rispetto a quale comando?
<thebestneo> cristian_c, mkdir pippo
<cristian_c> NT_STATUS_MEDIA_WRITE_PROTECTED making remote directory \pippo
<saltabecca> ciao jester- puoi aiutarmi??? nonostante abbia regolato la sospensione dello schermo in modo che non si disattivasse esso continua ad andare in standby dopo qualche mn!
<saltabecca> jester- lubuntu
<thebestneo> cristian_c, si
<saltabecca> come potrei risolvere?
<ejs_> sapete come si blocca un indirizzo ip con iptables?
<enry44> risolto mark
<saltabecca> cristian_c come risolvo?
<saltabecca> resto in attesa di qualche utente che possa aiutarmi a risolvere il prblema
<thebestneo> cristian_c, scusa, riavvio del sistema
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ho ricontrollato il topic e non ho trovato tracce di quel messaggio
<cristian_c> :-/
<thebestneo> cristian_c, quale scusa?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> NT_STATUS_MEDIA_WRITE_PROTECTED making remote directory \pippo
<Luxman> Ciao a tutti, mi serve una mano..
<cristian_c> Luxman, ok, una mano sì, un piede no
<Luxman> :D
<Luxman> allora innanzitutto sono novizio e potrei star commettendo qualche stupidaggine.. ma vabè..
<cristian_c> ecco
<Luxman> devo installare un programma che si chiama Metview. E' usato in meteorologia. Per installarlo devo tirar su un sacco di roba prima tra cui alcune lib di qt4
<cristian_c> Luxman, alt, stiamo parlando di software non presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !info matview
<ubot-it> Package matview does not exist in saucy
<Luxman> E' il software ufficiale dell'ECMWF centro europeo di meteorologia. Ma il problema ancora non è arrivato lì, il mio problema è che non riesco a fare apt-get install a questi due files : libqt4-sql-ibase e libqt4-sql-sqlite2
<Luxman> si immagino ma per quello me la sbrozzerò col centro inglese di Reading
<Luxman> mi serve ufficialmente per la protezione civile della Regione Lazio, ma il problema ripeto è che devo risolvere ste due lib prima di andare avanti.. dopo dovrò litigare con Magics++.. :(
<Luxman> su queste due lib puoi darmi una mano?
<krabador> Luxman, il primo non c'è
<krabador> libqt4-sql
<krabador> solo questo
<Luxman> uhm
<Luxman> ok
<krabador> il secondo ha questo libqt4-sql-sqlite
<krabador> non 2
<Luxman> ari-uhm
<krabador> Luxman, apri il terminale, e manda apt-cache search libqt4-sql
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search libqt4-sql
<Luxman> potrebbe esserci allora un problema nello script, forse lo script non è per ubuntu e necessita di qualche correzione.. proverò ad installare quello indicatomi
<Luxman> ok provo
<krabador> e ti dice quali sono i pacchetti con quel suffisso
<cybernova> Luxman, lo script è per debian
<cybernova> in debian queste librerie esistono
<Luxman> si lo script originale è per wheezy addirittura,
<Luxman> indi per ubuntu uso libqt4-sql
<cybernova> non so se poi funziona lo stesso
<cybernova> ho i miei grossi dubbi
<Luxman> e mi tocca provare.. su sta cosa ho supporto ZERO dall'amministrazione, ma me frega cosa.. :D
<cybernova> Luxman, non puoi installare direttamente debian?
<Luxman> ed immagino che siano fondatisimi...
<Luxman> eh
<Luxman> potrei ma che meloni...
<cybernova> d'altronde lo script è nativo per debian wheezy hai detto...
<Luxman> si, ho immaginato che qualche lib potesse non essere proprio la sua, ma immaginavo di trovare sostituti.. sono sotto ubu 13.10 io
<Luxman> e probabilmente in ECMWF non è che stanno a cambiare release in continuo su quelle macchie saranno blindati
<cybernova> Luxman, potresti in maniera sperimentale scaricare i pacchetti .deb di quelle librerie ed installarle su ubuntu
<Luxman> Ubuntu sotto ha deb no?
<cybernova> è derivata da debian
<Luxman> ok
<cybernova> Luxman, fai così scarica le librerie che ti servono
<cybernova> http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libqt4-sql-ibase
<Luxman> per scaricare pacchetti deb intendi con apt-get install giusto? Scusa ma sono proprio all'anno zero
<cybernova> questa è una
<lois> Buonasera. Qual'è il modo più semplice per creare un filtro mac address?
<lois> ovvero autorizzare soli alcuni PC a connettersi al wifi.
<mibofra> !chat | lois
<ubot-it> lois: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> Luxman, questo è l'altro: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libqt4-sql-sqlite2
<cybernova> leggi anche quello che ti ho postato prima
<cybernova> li scarichi e poi li installi con
<cybernova> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<Luxman> sto provando
<lois> mi re-incollate il link della chat ubuntu? grazie!
<cristian_c> thebestneo, se mi dici dove si trova...
<Luxman> no "la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta"
<cybernova> !chat | lois
<ubot-it> lois: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luxman> mi sa che se non installo Debian non vado avanti..
<lois> cybernova
<cybernova> Luxman, si mi sa che ti conviene...debian è anche più stabile di ubuntu
<lois> leggo di un file debian! mi serve per creare il filtro mac address?
<Luxman> uhm che distro mi consigli? potrei provare su una pennetta usb
<cybernova> lois, vai in chat
<thebestneo> cristian_c, quel messaggio me l'ha dato la console tramite smbclient quando ho provato a creare una cartella
<cybernova> Luxman, si chiama Debian, non puoi sbagliare
<cristian_c> thebestneo, eh, ma nel topic non l'ho visto
<cybernova> Luxman, https://www.debian.org/index.it.html
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ah, capito
<lois> cybernova, mi incolli il link della chat giusta?
<thebestneo> cristian_c, ci ho provato prima e te lo incollato su pastebin, non era nel topic
<cristian_c> sì sì :)
<cybernova> Luxman, però a questo punto ti devo mandare sul canale d supporto di debian
<cybernova> (ci sono anche io)
<Luxman> guarda per Debian ci vedremo là.. Grazie di cuore
<lois> canale di supporto ubuntu, dov'è?
<cybernova> Luxman, di nulla
<cristian_c> lois, è questo
<lois> ahn oks
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<lois> ahn oks.
<lois> Dunque dicevo! Come creo un filtro mac addres ( wifi )
<lois> cosi accedono solo gli utenti che voglio?
<lois> pensavo a wireshark o altro..ma non credo che serve
<lois> anche perchè non so usare wireshark, è complesso.
<lois> altrimenti, IP tables però non funziona sembra..
<cristian_c> thebestneo: -cristian_c, no, smbclient //ip_server/Downloads
<thebestneo> cristian_c, è quello che ho fatto
<cybernova> niente chat privata lois
<lois> oks
<lois> allora, sapresi un modo, cyber?
<lois> sapresti
<cybernova> lois, dal router puoi impostare il tutto
<lois> purtroppo il mio router non ha il filtro..
<lois> ho gia controllato ecc..
<lois> fatto tutto ma nada.
<lois> alcuni router lo hanno di default
<lois> altri tipo il mio no.
<lois> quindi chiedevo se esiste un software oppure da terminale.
<cybernova> lois, se aspetti magari qualcuno che lo sa ti risponde
<lois> oks, grazie!
<pin> buonasera...come si disinstalla Ubuntu?
<mibofra> thebestneo, uei
<mibofra> mi dicono che hai problemi con samba
<thebestneo> mibofra, ciao
<cristian_c> pin, da live cancelli la partizione con ubuntu
<cristian_c> pin, ed estendi quella di winz
<thebestneo> mibofra, si, non capisco perchè in alcune condivisioni riesco a scrivere e in altre no, l'unica cosa che ho notato è che in quelle in cui riesco a scrivere sono montate da rott, mentre quelle montate dal mio utente non vanno
<cristian_c> pin, poi usi il dvd di winz e installi
<thebestneo> mibofra, cristian_c mi ha pazientemente aiutato, ti lnko il thread http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=556392&sid=318f426abf6ba4fe2b94b49a4cdf4c00&start=60
<pin> non ho capito...non sono tanto esperto di tecnologia
<mibofra> thebestneo, ti chiederei di intanto usare cartelle interne alla tua home
<mibofra> thebestneo, e poi prova ad usare system-config-samba per configurare le condivisioni
<thebestneo> mibofra,  sono su un server, non ho interfaccia grafica, le cartelle in home andavano: tempo fa jester mi aveva consigliato di fare un link alla partizione nella mia home e condividere quello, funzionava
<mibofra> thebestneo, allora risolviamo in 5 min
<mibofra> thebestneo, dove stanno le condivisioni e dove sta la home
<mibofra> thebestneo, ovvero i path
<cristian_c> pin, hai il dvd di ubuntu?
<thebestneo> mibofra, vuoi creare link per tutto?
<mibofra> thebestneo, se dici che ti andava perché no?
<thebestneo> mibofra, perchè, come disse anche jester, è un rattoppo, volevo anche capire il perchè non funziona. le partizioni solitamente devono appartenere a root o all'utente?
<mibofra> risistemiamo il link simbolico alla cartella delle condivisioni che tieni nella home, in quella di sistema
<mibofra> thebestneo, allora per condividere una cartella devi avere i permessi in lettura almeno ad essa
<mibofra> per questo quelli in home vanno
<mibofra> thebestneo, se no dimmi dove sono le condivisioni
<mibofra> se non sono in un path pericoloso potresti assegnare i permessi di lettura/scrittura su quella cartella al tuo utente
<thebestneo> mibofra, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=556392&start=40#p4510754
<cristian_c> thebestneo, non sapevo che avevi creato un link simbolico
<jester-> usare system-config-samba è troppo semplice?
<cristian_c> non ricordo tu lo avessi specificato nel topic
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> jester-, ha un server senza gui
<thebestneo> mibofra, nella partizione "data" c'è la cartella che condivido, la leggo, ma non riesco a scriverci. in wdelements ho altra roba, è ntfs e riesco anche a scriverci
<jester-> eh installare openbox?
<mibofra> un attimo che riavvio ff
<mibofra> thebestneo, vediamo che permessi hai nel punto di mount data
<thebestneo> cristian_c, non l'ho menzionato perchè mi dissero che era appunto un rappezzo, volevo capire dove avevo messo sbagliati i proprietari e/o i permessi
<jester-> o si pretende di avere un serve puro senza conoscere a fondo la riga di coamdo e le conf varie
<jester-> !openbox
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openbox'
<mibofra> thebestneo, penso intendi /media/data
<thebestneo> jester-, cristian_c mibofra avevo usato anche system-config-samba, ma avevo lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> thebestneo, sì, ma se l'hai fatto questo cambia le cose
<pin> non ho il dvd...lo scarico dal sito
<mibofra> thebestneo, se non hai i permessi sistemati
<cristian_c> e forse spiega i malfunzionamenti, non l'hai specificato nel topic
<jester-> thebestneo: questione di permessi e gruppi delle cartelle
<thebestneo> cristian_c, non credevo fosse indispensabile
<mibofra> thebestneo, dove è montata la partizione con la cartella
<mibofra> ovvero
<mibofra> il path della cartella che facciamo prima?
<thebestneo> jester-, cristian_c mibofra ma quindi il proprietario di /media/data va bene anche l'utente o è meglio che sia root?
<mibofra> thebestneo, con calma
<mibofra> intanto dai ls -l /media/data
<thebestneo> mibofra, /media/data/Downloads
<mibofra> così vediamo che permessi hai su data
<jester-> thebestneo: con 777 scrivono cani e porci
<mibofra> esatto xD
<jester-> non so esiskte un gruppo samba
<mibofra> jester-, anche
<thebestneo> jester-, vorrei evitare permessi totali
<mibofra> jester-, magari però vuole poterci scrivere solo il suo utente
<mibofra> ecco
<jester-> thebestneo: la condivisione sta au altra partizione?
<cristian_c> mibofra, ha due utenti
<mibofra> thebestneo, un sudo chown tuoutente /media/data dovrebbe andare bene
<thebestneo> jester-, si
<jester-> fosse nella home non avresti problemi
<cristian_c> mibofra, uno in read list e uno in read/write list
<thebestneo> mibofra, appartiene già al mio utente
<mibofra> cristian_c, usa quello in read/write se ci vuole scrivere
<thebestneo> mibofra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733686/
<cristian_c> mibofra, eh, non gli funge
<cristian_c> il write
<thebestneo> mibofra, cristian_c se montassi la partizione come root?
<jester-> thebestneo: assegna il gruppo sambashare alla cartella
<mibofra> thebestneo, con root fai tutto, ma è pericoloso usare root in ogni dove
<jester-> aggiungi gli utenti allo stesso
<mibofra> proposta, io una volta avevo risolto montando il dispositivo dentro la home
<thebestneo> jester-, è obbligatorio che per ogni utente samba ce ne sia uno nel sistema?
<mibofra> e ciccia
<cristian_c> <thebestneo> jester-, è obbligatorio che per ogni utente samba ce ne sia uno nel sistema?
<mibofra> tanto il punto di mount o in media o li non cambia molto
<cristian_c> il discorso è giusto
<mibofra> è solo una idea
<jester-> thebestneo: sarebbe ogbllogatorio che il punto di mount sia da fstab
<thebestneo> jester-, posto il mio fstab
<jester-> o col cazzo che assegni i permessi
<mibofra> perché magari samba non gli fa operare al di  fuori della home
<pin> Una mano ragazzi...
<jester-> il mount deve essere fisso
<mibofra> avendo il device in home aggirerebbe il problema
<cristian_c> mibofra, infatti
<thebestneo> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733712/
<cristian_c> mibofra, se ho capito bene, lui usa un link simbolico
<thebestneo> mibofra, volevo evitare di aggirare, volevo fare le cose per benino
<cristian_c> mibofra, il link simbolico funziona anche su risorse linkate inesistenti
<thebestneo> cristian_c, ora non lo uso più, mi limito alla lettura
<jester-> thebestneo: è sda2?
<mibofra> thebestneo, non è una forzatura, cambi solo dove monti il device
<cristian_c> un link hardware invece punta ai dati
<thebestneo> jester-, si
<jester-> thebestneo: quindi la cartella /media/FreeAgentGo è creata?
<mibofra> cristian_c, hardware? non parlavamo di simbolico?
<jester-> scusa /media/data
<cristian_c> <pin> non ho il dvd...lo scarico dal sito
<mibofra> capit altro discorso
<thebestneo> jester-, si, l'unica cartella in /media che ha come proprietario il mio utente è quella che poi non funziona
<thebestneo> jester-, media/data esiste
<mibofra> jester-, per fare ls -l su /media/data e dargli risultato penso sia creata e montata
<jester-> thebestneo: ls -l /media/data
<mibofra> jester-, l'ha già dato, vedi su
<jester-> si vado a cercare l'ago nel pagliaio
 * mibofra cerca una cosa e torna
<thebestneo> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733731/
<mibofra> jester-, e lol
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo adduser gabriele sambashare
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo chmod gabrile:sambashare /media/data
<thebestneo> jester-, faccio già parte di sambashare
<thebestneo> jester-, chown
<jester-> si
<jester-> chown
<thebestneo> jester-, nada
<jester-> devi riavviare samba
<thebestneo> jester-, riavviato samba e provato a creare una cartella
<jester-> thebestneo:  e comunque devi avere la condivisione in smb.conf
<jester-> se non è correttamente condivisa parliamo di aria fritta
<thebestneo> jester-, la condivisione in smb.conf c'è
<mibofra> *in olio di oliva :D
<thebestneo> mibofra, :-D
<jester-> thebestneo: hai cannato qualcosa allora
<thebestneo> jester-, sicuro, il punto focale di tutto è: cosa?
<jester-> thebestneo: installati openbox e usa la gui partendo da smb.conf di default
<jester-> thebestneo: il conf
<thebestneo> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733770/
<jester-> thebestneo:  path = /media/data/Downloads  questa?
<thebestneo> jester-, si
<jester-> Downloads c'è?
<thebestneo> jester-, si, ci sono entrato per provare a creare una cartella
<jester-> thebestneo: partizione stessi disco o altro pc
<thebestneo> jester-, stesso disco
<Beta> come mai non mi fa scaricare ubuntu il sito???
<Beta> faccio : avvia download e non parte
<jester-> thebestneo:  valid users = %S sticass marameo
<jester-> Beta: avrai una connessone leeeenta
<thebestneo> jester-, cos'a che non va?
<Beta> Appena clicco per far partire il download non parte...mi spunta una schermata con scritto: grazie per aver scaricato ubuntu...però non ho scaricato niente
<jester-> thebestneo:  valid users = gabriele francesca in valid users = %S gabriele francesca
<jester-> non so se serva una virgola fra i due. metti solo grabriele e prova
<jester-> thebestneo:  la /media/data/Foto funza?
<thebestneo> jester-, nada
<thebestneo> jester-, si O.o
<jester-> allora il manico sta nel conf
<jester-> controlla user e grubbo della /media/data/Foto
 * mibofra si allontana a prendere la pizza
<cristian_c> Beta, prova con i torrent
<thebestneo> mibofra, per me prosciutto e funghi
<thebestneo> jester-, ok
<jester-> e poi copia togli %S
<Beta> Niente...non parte
<cristian_c> !torrent | Beta
<ubot-it> Beta: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<thebestneo> jester-, sono gli stessi, ora la confgurazione è la medesima
<jester-> thebestneo: valid users = gabriele
<thebestneo> jester-, si ho messo così e riavviato ma niente
<jester-> thebestneo: togli  read list = francesca
<thebestneo> jester-, è possibile che sia rimasta appesa la sessione del mio utente in un momento in cui non vi erano i permessi e quindi continua a rompere?
<thebestneo> jester-, uh, ok
<jester-> thebestneo: tanto per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere riavvia il pc
<Beta> sal primo link che mi hai mandato quale devo cliccare tra i tanti torrent?
<Alfa__> Salve, vorrei una mano perche non mi fa scaricare ubuntu dal sito
<Beta> Ho lo stesso problema Alfa
<cristian_c> Beta, aspetta
<Beta> Va bene
<thebestneo> jester-, niente, provo a riavviare allora
<enzotib> !clones
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clones'
<enzotib> uhm
<jester-> enzotib: era il flood che trovava i  cloni
<jester-> forse c'è un plugin
<enzotib> Beta: strano che hai lo stesso problema, dato che siete la stessa persona
<enzotib> Alfa e Beta 79.33.56.30
<jester-> i trolli
<Beta> Faccio anche gamma?
<enzotib> facciamo che ti butto fuori?
<cristian_c> Beta, http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<Beta> Non l'ho fatto per prendere in giro ma perchè desidererei delle risposte...
<Beta> ( senza offesa )
<jester-> enzotib: meglio un ban sui primi 3 n ip
<jester-> non entra piu manco a piangere
<enzotib> Beta: allora fai uscire Alfa e non prendere in giro
<Beta> Scusate...!
<enzotib> ok
<Beta> cristian_c : da questo link cosa dovrei cliccare?
<jester-> Beta: 32 o 64 bit
<jester-> Beta: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Beta> Grazie e scusate ancora...!
<thebestneo> jester-, andando in rete->downloads mi viene il messaggio Impossibile mostrare «smb://skynet/Downloads».
<thebestneo> jester-, ovviamente con le altre condivisioni tutti ok
<jester-> thebestneo: la chiave sta nel conf
<mibofra> oi
<thebestneo> jester-, ora è proprio uguale però
<mibofra> son da cell che aspetto la pizxa
<mibofra> *pizza
<thebestneo> mibofra, oh la mia me l'hai presa?
<mibofra> novità?
<jester-> thebestneo: cancella la cartella e rifalla
<thebestneo> mibofra, no, stiamo facendo tentativi, secondo jester la configurazione è sbagliata e stiamo provando
<thebestneo> jester-, cancellare la cartella???
<mibofra> ok
<jester-> non puo essere che quella visto che il resto funza
<jester-> thebestneo: la Douwnloads
<thebestneo> jester-, c'è troppo roba dentro
<jester-> prova a creare un download
<jester-> e setti il conf di conseuenza
<jester-> se va muovi i files
<thebestneo> jester-, poi la cancello e rinomino la nuova come la vecchia?
<jester-> thebestneo: comincia a vedere se va
<jester-> una volta fatto il move la cancelli
<thebestneo> jester-,  O.o quella vecchia non la apre, quella nuova ci scrive pure
<jester-> thebestneo: trasferisci i file
<tretre> Hello I have a problem since i tride to install ubuntu with windows xp
<thebestneo> jester-, ma quindi che diavolo è successo a sta cartella
<jester-> !english | tretre
<ubot-it> tretre: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> thebestneo: boh
<thebestneo> jester-, ok, è un po' un casino ma provo, devo spegnere tutti servizi
<tretre> Ok ho un problema da quando ho cercato di installare ubuntu sullo stesa partizione dove ho istallato windows xp
<jester-> thebestneo: cd /media/data
<thebestneo> jester-, poi?
<enzotib> !dettagli | tretre
<ubot-it> tretre: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> sudo mv Downloads/* dowload
<jester-> download
<thebestneo> jester-, ok, ora rimuovo la vecchia e rinomino quella
<jester-> thebestneo: vedi se funza
<jester-> dovrebbe essere vuota la vecchia
<jester-> controlla
<tretre> Ho un problema con Ubuntu versione ultima ho cercato dinstallarlo con windows xp ma non sono riuscito a portare la installazione fino in fondo. Quando accedo ai browser la tastiera mi prende comandi diversi
<jester-> tretre: disinstallare con xp?
<tretre> Mi apre cartelle o compie altri comandi
<thebestneo> jester-, la vecchia era vuota, l'ho rimossa e ho rinominato downloads in Download
<thebestneo> e ora mi ridà l'errore
<jester-> thebestneo: non gli piace il nome
<jester-> thebestneo:  il conf?
<thebestneo> jester-, per la maiuscola o perchè è un nome chiave da qualche parte?
<jester-> cambiato nel cinf?
<jester-> thebestneo: lascia download che problemi ti da?
<thebestneo> jester-, no il conf l'ho lasciato uguale, avevo aggiunto la condivisione per downloads minuscolo
<jester-> hai le paturnie da menopausa?
<thebestneo> jester-, devo trovare tutti i servizi che accedevano li e cambiare la cartella
<jester-> thebestneo: se non cambi il conf di conseguenza
<thebestneo> jester-, al conf avevo aggiunto la condivisione per download lasciando anche quella per Download, ora non l'ho modificato
<jester-> linucs è case sensitive
<toxit> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema....allora sulla mia motherboard Gygabite GA-990FXA-UD5 avevo 2 GPU installate direttamente su di essa, oggi ne ho aggiunta una terza ma Ubuntu non si avvia più... qui trovate il video dell'errore, l'ho filmato ed hostato... ve lo giuro se mi aiutate vi ripago in tutti i modi possibili http://videobam.com/kcHJr
<toxit> la terza è stata aggiunta con riser
<thebestneo> jester-, ho capito, ma il fatto che sia case sensitive non obbliga a dare nomi solo minuscoli
<jester-> toxit: spiega le 3 gpu
<toxit> sono 3 Sapphire 280x Vapor-X
<toxit> ciao Jester :)
<jester-> thebestneo: deve avere gli stessi caratteri minuscoli/maiuscoli
<jester-> toxit: 3 schede video?
<toxit> si
<jester-> mihgia
<jester-> toxit: onestamente non so
<toxit> e ne ho una quarta da aggiungere
<jester-> ellamdonna ma quanti slot ha la pisatra
<toxit> puoi guardarti il video e vedi che capisci in mezzo a quegli errori? perchè io sono MOLTO ignorante in materia
<toxit> 5
<toxit> 4 16x e 1 1x
<jester-> toxit: presumo serva un driver molto improbabile in linux
<toxit> e no molti le usano gia su ubuntu, addirittura 5...per il mining..però non sono riuscito a parlare con nessuno di loro
<jester-> toxit: sul forum e askubuntu?
<toxit> nono su altri forum
<jester-> toxit: provato in #ubuntu ?
<jester-> toxit: curiosità a che serve la camionata di schede
<toxit> per minare cryptomonete
<toxit> come in ubuntu?
<jester-> le vavrai pagate coi bitcoin allora
<toxit> no in euro
<toxit> hehe
<jester-> non penso che servano per usare word
<toxit> te lo giuro sto sbattendo la testa a destra e a sinistra
<toxit> con 2 andava una meraviglia
<toxit> come ho aggiunto la terza non si è capito niente
<thebestneo> jester-, nei log ho trovato questo: can't open username map /etc/samba/smbusers
<jester-> thebestneo: eh
<enzotib> e toglila
<jester-> che ti viene da pensare
<thebestneo> jester-, più niente dato che le altre condivisioni, a parità di configurazione, funzionano
<jester-> thebestneo: c'è conflitto con la lista user
<jester-> forse è bloccata quella cartella
<thebestneo> jester-, non esiste
<jester-> thebestneo: quindi metti una bella d minuscola e vivi felice
<jester-> tanto dovrai cambiare solo la conf del torrent
<thebestneo> jester-, ora non va neanche con la d minuscola
<thebestneo> jester-, ma che palle...
<thebestneo> jester-, vabbè in qualche modo vedrò di risolvere, cmq grazie jester- cristian_c mibofra
<Request11> Buona sera a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa, mi consigliate di mettere ubuntu 13.10 e passare poi alla 14.04 oppure di mettere la versione 14.04 Alpha 1 e poi fare l'upgrade
<thebestneo> jester-, cmq hai ragione, qualcosa non va nella configurazione ma è senza senso
<jester-> ha sempre ragione lui
<thebestneo> jester-, ho creato un'altra condivisione che puntava a Download con i contenuti e andava, allora ho tolto la condivisione vecchia e ora non va di nuovo
<krabador> Request11, la 14.04 alpha , è in piena lavorazione
<jester-> magari un . o una ,
<krabador> Request11, molte cose non vanno
<cristian_c> thebestneo, allora ritorna alla configurazione funzionante
<cristian_c> :D
<Request11> krabador, quindi è meglio mettere la 13.10 e poi fare l'upgrade
<cristian_c> poi capirai, ma intanto sarai operativo
<Request11> per passare alle 14.04 lts
<thebestneo> cristian_c, eh ma non capisco veramente cosa non vada, in pratica devo mettere una condivisione fittizia
<krabador> Request11, no ti conviene affrontare il rischio di usare un'alpha
<cristian_c> <thebestneo> jester-, ho creato un'altra condivisione che puntava a Download con i contenuti e andava, allora ho tolto la condivisione vecchia e ora non va di nuovo
<Request11> quindi è meglio mettere la 13.10 e poi fare l'upgrade per poi passare alle 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> -> rimetti anche la vecchia
<Request11> quando sarà uscita
<thebestneo> cristian_c, ora non la ho
<krabador> Request11, installa la stable, fa l'upgrade, o reinstalla direttamente, dopo backup
<Request11> krabador, ok grazie mille
<Request11> a presto
<thebestneo> jester-, sembra essersi risolto con il comando smbtree...
<jester-> bene
<mibofra> eccomi
<mibofra> uhm risolto? bene
<thebestneo> mibofra, boh sembra, ovviamente con operazioni a caso
<thebestneo> mibofra, pizza?
 * mibofra manda la pizza a thebestneo con dcc
<mibofra> xD
<italian_manager_> buonasera ragazzi, qualcuno di voi conosce XPS 13 developer edition con ubuntu 12.04 ???
<italian_manager_> l'ho appena acquistato e mi ritrovo gia con dei problemi, vorrei cercare di risolverli per non imbattermi subito nel supporto DELL
<krabador> italian_manager_, che tipo di problemi?
<italian_manager_> purtroppo i problemi sono continue disconnessioni con i WIFI e crash, per questo ho formattato e reinstallato l'ultima 12.04
<italian_manager_> solo che l'ho installata tramite linuxlive (usb) e non mi riconosce i driver wireless, ho provato a scaricare il pacchetto deb dei driver presenti nel sito ma da un errore
<italian_manager_> dependancy is not satisfiable
<italian_manager_> dkms(>=1.95)
<krabador> italian_manager_, pastebin con l'errore completo
<krabador> !pastebin | italian_manager_
<ubot-it> italian_manager_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> da terminale, vedi se questo driver è disponibile nella sezione driver aggiuntivi, in ubuntu
<italian_manager_> guarda da solamente questo in ubuntu software center: " Dependancy is not satisfiable: dkms (>=1.95)
<krabador> software-properties-gtk , e controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<italian_manager_> non avendo rj45 sono costretto a usare i wifi
<krabador> non c'è la porta lan?
<italian_manager_> nell'xps 13 no
<italian_manager_> l'ultima tab è statistics
<italian_manager_> ?
<krabador> tab driver aggiuntivi
<italian_manager_> facendo  software-properties-gtk  non ho driver aggiuntivi possibile? ho ubuntu software other software, updates, authentication, statistics
<krabador> italian_manager_, chiudi allora, e manda jockey-gtk
<italian_manager_> non avendo connessione mi da un errore
<krabador> italian_manager_, devi essere connesso
<italian_manager_> ha solo i wifi è un ultrabook non so come fare
<italian_manager_> non ci sono driver proprietari installati
<italian_manager_> e non mi da possibilità di installarli senza internet
<italian_manager_> :S
<krabador> italian_manager_, http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/it/it/itbsdt1/DriverDetails/Product/xps-13-9333?driverId=4NTWR&osCode=1204A&fileId=3322730329&languageCode=IT&categoryId=CS
<krabador> hai provato con questo?
<italian_manager_> li ho gia scaricati cel 'ho sulla scrivania del pc interessato ma non me li fa installare
<krabador> sal sito dell il 9333 è l'unico xps 13 che da download per ubuntu
<italian_manager_> ora su questo link trovo anche il suo S.O originale che è il 12.04.2
<italian_manager_> forse devo installare quello ?
<krabador> italian_manager_, hai installato ubuntu scaricata dal sito ubuntu?
<krabador> italian_manager_, nelle istruzioni parlano di dell ubuntu image
<thebestneo> mibofra, grazie per la pizza, ottima
<akis24> sera
<italian_manager_> krabador scusami ero sceso a cena
<italian_manager_> comunque si ho installato la classica 12.04.04
<italian_manager_> ora sto scaricando quella e riprovo a installarla
<italian_manager_> poi per i vari crash che ho trovato provo ad installare i driver scaricati dal sito, spero risolvano il wireless issue di cui si legge ovunque e del crash che faceva il pc
<italian_manager_> altrimenti devo contattare il supporto o passare a windows perche purtroppo devo lavorarci con questo pc...
<italian_manager_> forse non è chiaro "ora riprovo a scaricare quella " intendo la versione DELL del sito
<italian_manager_> grazie mille per il supporto!
<krabador> di niente
<italian_manager_> ragazzi, cerco un freelance italiano che abbia un'ottima conoscenza della piattaforma LAMP per la customizzazione di un progetto open source, potete gentilmente contattarmi in pvt se interessati o se conoscete qualcuno ??
<italian_manager_> Grazie
<krabador> italian_manager_, risolvi prima con ubuntu
<italian_manager_> si questa è un altra cosa, il fatto di ubuntu o lo risolvo con questa immagine o lo faccio ritirare dal supporto DELL
<italian_manager_> di dove sei krab?
<trustythar> scusate zram  attivandolo su kubuntu 13.10 mi va a sovraccaricare il mio processore del mio netbook hp 110 con un atom 270 ?
<vinc> salve a tutti. sapete come si fa un back-up e un successivo ripristino di una configurazione di sistema (S.O. e vari software installati) di lubuntu? quali directory devo copiarmi?
<Fetentone> ciao, come posso convertire un filmato dvd in avi o mpeg4?
<Fetentone> si tratta di un classico dvd di matrimonio
<Fetentone> lasciate la De Filippi, tanto aprono sempre la busta con lacrime e sorrisi
<Fetentone> date assistenza ad un povero bisognoso
<airgnox> ho qualche problema col bluetooth qualcuno pratico ?
<airgnox> mi invia i files ma non li riceve
<airgnox> e per inviarli devo abilitare manualmente bluez-agent con alt-f2
<airgnox> ho ubuntu 13.10 fallback
<airgnox> nessuno ragazzi ?
<Delfino1983> Ragazzi finalmente ho trovato una distro che fa x me
<Delfino1983> :D
<Delfino1983> Zorin-OS
<cybernova> !chat | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Delfino1983> cybernova sisi lo so
<Delfino1983> appunto lo scrivevo qua cosi parlava anche il bot ahuhauhauhuahuahuahuahuhauuhahahua
<Delfino1983> !chat cybernova
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat cybernova'
<Delfino1983> !gay
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gay'
<airgnox> ci riprovo
<airgnox> qualcuno se ne intende di problemi col bluetooth integrato ?
<airgnox> invio file da pc ma non riceve con la 13.10 fallback
<mibofra> airgnox, personalmente a me il bluetooth ha funzionato sempre a scatti
<mibofra> una versione si , una no
<mibofra> un'aggiornamento di sistema si, uno no
<mibofra> *un
<airgnox> mibofra, andava benone nella 10 04 ora non so perchè da installazione liscia non vada
<airgnox> mibofra, dovrebbe esserci un bug risaputo
<airgnox> mibofra, speriamo lo fixano
<mibofra> airgnox, prova a fare una cosa
<airgnox> mibofra,  tipo ?
<mibofra> io risolvo così: installo blueman il gestore bluetooth
<mibofra> e miracolosamente mi resuscita gli apparati bluetooth
<airgnox> mibofra, ho gia provato ma nn ho risolto
<airgnox> mibofra, invia solo da pc ma da smartphone non riceve
<mibofra> installato anche il daemon?
<airgnox> mibofra, no dimmi
<mibofra> uhm spe
<mibofra> airgnox, dici che il pc non riceve?
<airgnox> mibofra, esatto
<airgnox> mibofra,  e i dispositivi sono associati !!!
<mibofra> airgnox, allora il server obex sul pc è andato a mignotte
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> sarebbe quello che deve ricevere sul tuo pc
<airgnox> mibofra, sospettavo ma se lo installo mi toglie anche un botto di roba
<mibofra> airgnox, che toglie? magari è sostituibile
<airgnox> mibofra, gnome-bluetooth ad esempio
<airgnox> mibofra, e altri pacchetti essenziali
<Milo_> sera
<mibofra> ciao Milo_
<airgnox> mibofra, sto usando 13 10 fallback
<mibofra> airgnox, eh sei su che ver?
<mibofra> 13.10
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> airgnox, mica hai repo in più in giro
<mibofra> *o in meno non si sa mai
<airgnox> mibofra, direi di no pero' notavo che ci son 2 pacchetti obex server
<mibofra> tipo ppa andati a male, righe in sources.list andate al creatore
<mibofra> roba di questo tipo
<Milo_> come faccio ad istallare i drives della scheda wireless????
<airgnox> obex-data-server
<airgnox> e obexd-server
<mibofra> airgnox, eh bisogna vedere che repo te le fornisce
<mibofra> airgnox, data e obexd si sostituiscono a vicenda
<mibofra> vedi se installando obexd-server ti chiede di friggere altri pacchi
<airgnox> mibofra, si
<mibofra> airgnox, per me hai repo in più
<airgnox> mibofra, mha son giorni che provo achiedere notizie
<airgnox> mibofra, controllo
<mibofra> airgnox, me lo carichi l'/etc/apt/sources.list su paste.ubuntu.com ?
<jester-> fsmigerati ppa
<airgnox> mibofra, datemi un attimo di tempo plz
<airgnox> mibofra, mo' te lo carico
<mibofra> chi si muove
<airgnox> mibofra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6735392/
<airgnox> mibofra, credo di avere usato dei repository per merald nulla di piu'
<airgnox> mibofra, emerald *
<jester-> proposed sono veleno
<mibofra> esatto stavo per scriverlo
<mibofra> airgnox, ti consiglierei di eliminare i proposed
<mibofra> e se non dovesse andare anche gli updates
<airgnox> mibofra, per sostituire obex-data-server con la'ltro ?
<mibofra> che magari sono di versioni differenti e ti manda a farti benedire per questo
<mibofra> airgnox, ovvero?
<airgnox> mibofra, con obexd-server
<airgnox> mibofra, per vedere se non frigge piu nulla.. ?
<mibofra> airgnox, due sec
<mibofra> airgnox, dai ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mibofra> se l'out è lungo mettilo sempre su paste
<airgnox> mibofra, nilarimogard-webupd8-saucy.list       ubuntu-wine-ppa-saucy.list
<airgnox> nilarimogard-webupd8-saucy.list.save  ubuntu-wine-ppa-saucy.list.save
<airgnox> mibofra, direi che non influiscono col bluetooth
<airgnox> mibofra, tu che dici ?
<mibofra> airgnox, a saperlo
<mibofra> che c'è dentro?
<airgnox> emerald è per l'ambiante grafico
<jester-> i proposed facile che hanno sminchiato qualcosa
<airgnox> mibofra, wine per emulare
<mibofra> jester-: no facile, quasi sicuro
<jester-> ancora emerald?
<mibofra> airgnox: ok wine l'avevo letto xD
<airgnox> mibofra, hehe
<jester-> è morto e sepolto lo viluppo
<mibofra> ma l'altro non sapevo che fosse
<airgnox> mibofra, bho qua funzia alla grande
<mibofra> mah comunque
<airgnox> mibofra, tra l'altro se non eseguo manualmente  bluez-agent mi da errore per inviare da pc a smartphone
<mibofra> mi sa che quei repo sono passari di cottura
<mibofra> potresti rimuoverli
<airgnox> mibofra, direi di si
<airgnox> mibofra, tanto emerald ormai c'è gia' e funziona bene
<mibofra> ok sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo apt-get update
<airgnox> mibofra, wine no pero' ragazzi
<airgnox> l'ho tolto con synaptic
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora vai con sudo apr-get update
<airgnox> mibofra, è apposto aggiornato
<airgnox> mibofra, ho gia dato upgrade
<mibofra> installa obex-data-server
<mibofra> e vedi che fa
<airgnox> mibofra,non posso perchè mi ripristina unity
<airgnox> mibofra,  e uniti scusate il francesismo mi fa' cagare
<mibofra> what?
<airgnox> mibofra,  ah mi son conduso
<airgnox> mibofra, speetta
<jester-> airgnox: unity fallback mica lo ha tolto
<airgnox> mibofra, errore mio mi son confuso con obexd-server
<airgnox> mibofra, sto reinstallando il pacchetto
<mibofra> xD
<airgnox> mibofra, obex-data-server
<mibofra> fa nulla :)
<airgnox> mibofra, fatto riavvio ?
<mibofra> ok
<airgnox> reboot
<airgnox> vado
<mibofra> reinstalla anche obex-client
<mibofra> lol ma cristo che chiedono a fare lol
<mibofra> poi fan quello che gli gira
<mibofra> xD
<airgnox> mibofra, nada ancora nulla
<mibofra> airgnox: dicevo reinstalla anche obex-client
<mibofra> se c'è già
<airgnox> mibofra, sto reinstallando
<airgnox> mibofra, nada
<airgnox> mibofra, riavvio per sicurezza ma nn credo che risolva
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> nulla vero?
<airgnox> mibofra, iniziamo con ordine intanto sapresti dirmi perchè se non eseguo manualmente bluez-simple-agent anche l'invio dei files da pc mi da errore !?
<mibofra> airgnox: ci sono delle versioni di bluez che fungono, altre no
<airgnox> mibofra, perfetto
<mibofra> airgnox: dovresti provare sulla live della 13.10 pulita pulita
<airgnox> mibofra,  io me so beccata ovviamente quella che non funge
<mibofra> o della 12.04 LTS
<mibofra> airgnox: io ci ho smachiniato secoli
<airgnox> mibofra, forse era meglio se installavo la lts
<airgnox> mibofra, confortante
<mibofra> ma ancora faccio la benedizione al bluetooth prima di provare ad usarlo
<mibofra> che non so mai come finisce
<mibofra> o devo lavorar come un mulo per farlo fungerr
<mibofra> *fungere
<mibofra> airgnox: fai una cosa, prova a fare tutte le operazioni che hai fatto
<mibofra> e usi dmesg per visualizzar il log di sistema
<mibofra> e me lo incolli con paste
<mibofra> ma prima vedi su una live pulita pulita
<mibofra> che ho il dubbio che i proposed abbiano già fatto danno
<[Jano]> mibofra: questa guida che ho fatto è molto vecchia, ma alcuni comandi per i log e configurazioni ancora funzionano (l'argomento non c'entra nulla) ma forse ti può aiutare: http://www.janoweb.net/tutorials/mappare-reti-wireless-con-gps-kismet-google-earth.html
<[Jano]> mibofra: Ti ripeto, guarda solo i comandi per i log e le configurazioni, lascia stare l'altro
<mibofra> dici per la con del modulo bluetooth
<mibofra> vediam il wiki
<mibofra> !bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<[Jano]> mibofra: Comunque io non ho nessun problema con Precise e il funzionamneto del Bluetooth
<airgnox> mibofra, sono cotto mibofra
<mibofra> infatti con la lts andava bene
<airgnox> mibofra, gliela do' su
<mibofra> a versioni alterne
<airgnox> per ora grazie ragazzi !!!!
<mibofra> airgnox: ma puoi pure riposarti per questa notte
<mibofra> e ci pensi a mente fresca
<mibofra> notte :)
<airgnox> mibofra, haha grazie  notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-12
<akis24> buongiorno e buona domenica
<multigig> salve a tutti sono un neofita cche cerca di sostituire xp cosa possa scricare
<ExPBoy> multigig, non si può sostituire xp
<ExPBoy> al limite puoi installare anche una distro linux
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> a bene
<shadow91> ciao  a  tutti
<shadow91> vorrei  qualke  suggerimento  sull'istallazione    di  ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> shadow91:  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<master1986> buongiorno
<master1986> a tutti
<master1986> ho la necessità di caricare dei file sul mio indirizzo ftp
<master1986> chi mi aiuta a scrivere uno script sh?
<pdor> ciao scusate, volevo sapere una cosa, la gestione delle porte usb dipende solo dal kernel vero? quindi e'  indifferente cambiare release vero?
<cristian_c> master1986, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> che cosa ti serve?
<cristian_c> pdor, a cosa ti riferisci?
<pdor> le porte usb non mi funzionano bene,
<pdor> capita che si dsattivano
<master1986> cristian
<master1986> buongiorno, io utilizzo ubuntu
<pdor> sarebbe inutile passare a mint per esempio, visto che la gestione delle porte usb dipendono solo dal kernel
<master1986> mi serve uno script .sh che permette attraverso crontab di caricare una cartella dal mio pc sul mio server ftp
<ExPBoy> master1986, qui si da supporto per ubuntu non per la programmazione
<ExPBoy> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<master1986> chiedo scusa allora, dato che un mesetto fa su questa chat mi hanno aiutato molto anche per altro
<pdor> ma possibile che ci siete solo tu e jester a rispondere? in tutta italia non ci sono altri? non che non gradisca, ma quanto potete reggere ancora?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> pdor, stai gufando? :)
<pdor> c'e poco da gufare, due per tutta italia...
<master1986> cgu cerca triva ExOBoy e non dirmi che non fate supporto alla programmazione dato che voi stessi avete risolto
<master1986> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=48623
<master1986> potete essere più gentili
<ExPBoy> master1986, questo non è il forum
<ExPBoy> ma se vuoi entra in #ubuntu-it-chat e magari qualcuno ti aiuta
<master1986> ti ringrazio :)
<mark__> salve
<cristian_c> pdor, anche in live?
<mark__> ho un problema che dovrei risolvere al più presto
<mark__> ho installato adobe reader su UBUNTU 13.10
<cristian_c> mark__, esiste anche evince
<mark__> mi dici
<mark__> come e da dove posso installarlo?
<cristian_c> è già installato
<pdor> cristian_c: non lo so ..capita ogni tanto, e non ho pacioccato, ma  immagino di si, si disattiva se metto due periferiche sull'hub usb, a volte
<ExPBoy> hub del cavolo?
<mark__> ma come verifico se è installato e se funziona correttamente
<pdor> boh, e' il trust...penso vada bene
<ExPBoy> pdor, magari si sta guastando
<ExPBoy> (speriamo che sbaglio)
<pdor> a proposito di gufare
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi soltanto con l'hub e più di un device?
<ExPBoy> mark__, prova ad aprire un terminale e digitare evince
<pdor> insomma arguisco che le porte usb non dipendono solo dal kernel, visto che non dite il contrario
<mark__> si ho fatto me lo apre
<mark__> ma come posso abilitare evince per firefoz?
<mark__> *firefox
<mark__> ?
<pdor> cristian_c: si per ora si ..e col disco esterno mi pare
<pdor> la tv adesso va alla grande
<mark__>  ma come posso abilitare evince per firefox?
<cybernova> mark__, firefox al suo interno ha già un lettore pdf suo
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi è l'hub il problema?
<cristian_c> mark__, che c'entra firefox?
<mark__> ma quando provo a leggere un file pdf mi dice DEVI INSTALLARE ADOBE READER
<mark__> FIREFOX CENTRA PERCHÈ A ME NON FA LEGGERE I PDF SU FIREFOX MI DICE CHE DEVO INSTALLARE ADOBE READER
<pdor> cristian_c:  anche se fosse l'hub il problema anche se lo tolgo la porta non funziona piu
<cybernova> !caps | mark__
<ubot-it> mark__: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> mark__, ma devi guardarli per forza nel browser?
<ExPBoy> hardware a buone donne
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> ehm...anche se fosse l'hub il problema, la porta dovrebbe funzionare se lo tolgo...invece smette di andare finche non riavvio
<mark__> SI PURTROPPO DEVO GUARDARLI PER FORZA SU FIREFOX
<cybernova> mark__, la smetti di scrivere in maiuscolo?
<cristian_c> mark__, ok, allora come ti è stato detto devi installare il plugin o attivarlo se è già installato
<cristian_c> pdor, ma prima di collegare l'hub, funziona tutto bene?
<pdor> certo benissimo
<mark__> scusami non me ne ero accorto, comunque il plugin di cosa?
<cristian_c> pdor, se colleghi più di un device senza hub continuano a non esserci problemi?
<pdor> cristian_c:  eh ho solo due porte e una e' presa dal mouse....non lo posso provare:)
<cristian_c> pdor, va beh, è un desktop?
<pdor> una e' usb 3
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> no portatile
<cristian_c> pdor, allora usa il touchpad per provare
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> solo per provare
<pdor> io volevo solo una rispostina...dipende dal kernel o no o non si sa?
<cristian_c> pdor, non hai fornito abbastanza dati
<pdor> quindi non c'e una risposta che vale sempre
<cristian_c> mark__, apri il browser e dimmi quando hai fatto
<cristian_c> pdor, non è che stai aiutando molto nel descrivere il problema, eh
<cristian_c> pdor, e in ogni caso, se non ti fidi, scarica una live di un'altra release e prova
<pdor> sono quei problemi che non sono neti ...a volte va, a volte no
<pdor> netti
<cristian_c> pdor, sei tu che non spieghi
<cristian_c> :P
<sdallagata_> Ciao a tutti, sto facendo la procedura per il gruppo promozione.  Mentre attendo la mail per la chiave gcp qualcuno può spiegarmi come si fa a inserire nella pagian launchpad il link al proprio account ubuntu it?
<cristian_c> sdallagata_, non è meglio che chiedi in #ubuntu-it-promo?
<sdallagata_> Ho appena chiesto, non c'è nessuno e mi hanno consiglito di chiedere qui
<cristian_c> sdallagata_, ma questo è il canale di supporto tecnico di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sdallagata_, chi ti ha consigliato ciò?
<sdallagata_> Dovei andare sulla chat libera?
<cristian_c> !chat | sdallagata_
<ubot-it> sdallagata_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sdallagata_> ok
<Request11> Giorno a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa, ho sentito che è meglio installare la home apparte in un'altra partizione per salvare i propri dati se il sistema dovesse avere dei problemi, mi chiedo se è vero che è meglio eseguire questa operazione e se si come posso farlo.
<cristian_c> Request11, certo che è meglio per molti versi
<Request11> cristian_c: Grazie che mi hai risposto, e come posso farlo ?
<cristian_c> Request11, semplicemente crei una nuova partizione ext4 e nell'installazione del sistema specifichi /home come punto di mount
<Request11> cristian_c: e quanti GB gli devo dare ?
<cristian_c> Request11, più o meno quanto pensi che possa occupare riempiendola di dati?
<cristian_c> la tua home
<cristian_c> insomma, quanta 'roba' hai sull'hard disk?
<Request11> cristian_c: e se su 1 TB gli do 1 TB ovviamento 900 e passa Gb
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Request11, disco di 1 TB?
<cristian_c> :O
<Request11> si
<cristian_c> Request11, ne devi lasciare un po' comunque per il resto del filesystem
<cristian_c> 100 GB comunque sono anche tanti per la /
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Request11, però stavo pensando una cosa: scambi dati anche con win?
<Request11> cristian_c: 100 Gb sono tanti ma se io volessi 'sforare' il limite dei 100 Gbù
<cristian_c> lol
<Request11> cristian_c: no solo linux ubuntu 13.10 metto
<cristian_c> Request11, winz fa sempre comodo e non dovrebbe essere eliminato
<Request11> cristian_c: e perchè dici questo ?
<cristian_c> perché in molti casi serve
<Request11> quand'è che sara 'consigliato' un'installazione pulita di ubuntu senza winzoz di mezzo ?
<cristian_c> Request11, comunque, se vuoi anche 100 Gb di / vanno bene, così puoi installare un'infinità di applicazioni XD
<cristian_c> Request11, io non sono talebano, uno usa quello che gli serve
<cristian_c> Request11, volendo, con 100 GB puoi installarne anche più di una di distro XD
<pdor> cristian_c:  udite udite ho appena risposto a questo post e ho aggiunto le modifiche da fare allo script per fare funzionare le schede tv em88xx e fare anche prima :) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=312740&p=4515304#p4515304
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi?
<Request11> cristian_c: ok grazie mille, ora mi stai togliendo le speranze di mettere SOLO linux dentro.. xD
<cristian_c> Request11, non è un problema, eh, credo che ci guadagnerai potendo utilizzare più SO
<pdor> quindi il prossimo sfigato che arriva che ha problemi con le em88xx mandatelo li
<cristian_c> per device non compatibili e applicazioni non multipiattaforma/ottimizzate
<cristian_c> pdor, ok
<cristian_c> XD
<pdor> e funziona...
<Request11> cristian_c: ok grazie mille di tutto a presto
<Request11> buon pranzo a tutti
<cristian_c> pdor, però non ho capito perché ripetere più volte i comandi
<pdor> ah questo non lo capisco nemmeno io, ma anche lo script originale ripete i comandi
<cristian_c> pdor, però ho trovato un problema nella sequenza, se è un problema
<pdor> dimmi
<cristian_c> pdor, non hai citato la fonte, però
<cristian_c> pdor, il problema è che se digiti gksu -s
<cristian_c> ti logghi da root
<pdor> la fonte e' lo stesso post ringrazio tutti in fondo
<pdor> e allora?
<cristian_c> pdor, all'inizio del topic?
<cristian_c> pdor, se ti logghi da root, poi ti devi sloggare ritornando al tuo utente
<cristian_c> altrimenti rimani root
<cristian_c> pdor, però sono 6 pagine eh, mica le ho lette tutte
<pdor> non ho capito...io accendo il pc come utente e poi lancio sudo -s
<pdor> nono non logo da root
<cristian_c> pdor, con sudo -s logghi eccome da root
<cristian_c> pdor, e nel tuo script hai usato gksu -s
<cristian_c> che è un po' diverso da sudo
<pdor> ah si ehm vero
<cristian_c> sto cercando di capire a cosa serve scaricare e caricare il modulo con id diversi
<pdor> questo non l'ho mai capito
<pdor> ma funziona
<pdor> guarda il primo script pubblicato
<cristian_c> sì sì, sto guardando
<cristian_c> ma npon c'è spiegazione
<pdor> credo di no
<pdor> cmq i problemi che con l'usb li ho anche se non faccio partire questo script
<cristian_c> pdor, volendo , puoi usare una regola udev
<cristian_c> invece di lanciare manualmente lo script ogni volta
<cristian_c> pdor, per questo avevo chiesto di provare in live
<pdor> troppo complicato per me:)
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> pdor, ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> pdor, in pratica caricando il modulo con i vari id , ogni tentativo trova canali tv diversi
<cristian_c> anche se non mi torna tanto come discorso XD
<cristian_c> oppure, se c'è errore, lo script si ferma
<cristian_c> questo ho capito
<pdor> cristian_c: non ho specificato che scheda ho ma penso che sia indifferente
<pdor> e sopratutto non so cosa sia il modulo em28xx_rc :) ma se non lo rimuovi non va lo script
<pdor> e nemmeno gli altri so bene cosa siano ..ma funziona :)
<pdor> so solo che e' un modilo che nelle vecchie release non c'e
<cristian_c> pdor, non ha l'id descritto nel titolo del topic?
<pdor> chi non ha l'id?
<cristian_c> pdor, non so neanch'io di quale modulo si tratta, stavo cercando di capire come funziona lo script leggendo quel topic :)
<cristian_c> è una domanda
<cristian_c> pdor, può darsi, comunque, eh
<cristian_c> pdor, non ho schede tv, quindi non posso verificare direttamente :)
<pdor> se lanci i comandi da terminale uno per uno vedi che non ti lascia rimuovere gli altri moduli se non togli anche em28xx_rc ...se parlavi di questo
<cristian_c> pdor, non ha senso se non ho il device :P
<pdor> eggia'
<cristian_c> pdor, comunque, sì, più che altro sarebbe da dire che occorre sloggarsi da root
<cristian_c> in quanto è molto pericoloso restarci
<pdor> ma se io lancio gksu -s ..sono root solo per la tv..non per tutto il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non credo
<cristian_c> controlla il prompt dei comandi
<pdor> cioe' divento root
<pdor> ma se apro il file manager non sono root per esempio
<cristian_c> che poi gksu serve per aprire applicazioni grafiche da root
<pdor> non credo che divento root
<cristian_c> pdor, lol, ti ho già spiegato controlla nel prompt
<pdor> e ma io spesso non ti capisco :)
<pdor> non vedo il prompt
<pdor> nel twerminale non vedo nulla
<pdor> finito lo script si chude da solo
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> e non esce il prompt?
<cristian_c> pdor, come non vedi il prompt?
<ExPBoy> assurdo
<cristian_c> eh, ce le ha solo lui le cose strane
<cristian_c> ha un sistema tutto suo
<pdor> si apre il terminale....rimane nero...e poi quando ha finito si chiude
<pdor> nineeeee
<cristian_c> pdor, allora digita: whoami
<pdor> noneeee
<pdor> pdor@asus-X54H-K54L:~$ whoami pdor
<pdor> :D
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> quindi esce pdor?
<cristian_c> eh
<pdor> si
<cristian_c> dopo aver lanciato lo script
<pdor> sisi dopo
<pdor> in un'altro termkinale
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> eh ..quello si chiude
<pdor> l'importante e' che per esempio se lancio il file manager non sono root
<pdor> o non basta?
<pdor> ops
<cristian_c> pdor, il file manager si lancia da gui, non da terminale, che c'entra?
<pdor> non lo so :)
<cristian_c> pdor, comunque, boh, davvero strano. Se uso gsu -s divento root. Provato prima
<cristian_c> *gksu
<pdor> ops ops ops
<pdor> spe
<pdor> io se lancio gksu -s si apre la finestra per lanciare un programma
<cristian_c> finestra?
<pdor> si esegui programma
<cristian_c> ok
<pdor> sicuro ? a posto?
<cristian_c> pdor, e poi cosa succede?
<pdor> e poi basta dovrei dirgli che programma lanciare
<pdor> mi sa che e' diverso esegurlo manualmente
<pdor> o ttramite script
<pdor> lo script ha permessi
<cristian_c> pdor, e tu cosa scrivi?
<pdor> gksu -s parte con lo script...non lo lancio io
<cristian_c> <pdor> io se lancio gksu -s si apre la finestra per lanciare un programma
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi se lanci lo script, che cosa accade?
<pdor> niente non scrivo niente ho voluto vedere che succede a dare gksu -s da terminale
<cristian_c> pdor, dicevo quando lanci lo script
<pdor> si apre una finestra dove inserisci la password e poi un'altra finestra dove inserisci il nome del file script, poi il terminale si chiude da solo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> il nome del file script?
<cristian_c> pdor, ma non lanci lo script da terminale? lol
<pdor> .s.sh o .scripttv.sh come preferisci
<pdor> nono
<pdor> da eseguibile
<cristian_c> e come lo lanci?
<cristian_c> -,-
<pdor> ehm da lanciatore
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> diciamo che hai costruito la cosa in modo abbastanza contorto
<pdor> se leggi il primo post e il mio commento si capisce
<cristian_c> sì, ho visto
<cristian_c> in pratica hai modificato il lanciatore di kaffeine
<pdor> devio andare saluti
<pdor> nono ne ho fatto uno nuovo
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ho letto bene
<cristian_c> 'se non volete ogni volta cliccare sullo script quando inserite il tuner, basterà che aggiungiate '
<cristian_c> 'kaffeine
<cristian_c> alla fine del file, mettiate l'iconcina di kaffeine al vostro lanciatore, e lo chiamate kaffeine. In questo modo, cliccandoci sopra, verranno prima caricati i moduli e poi si avvierà kaffeine, magari un po' più lentamente del solito'
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> no c'e' anche l'istruzione per creare un lanciatore
<cristian_c> pdor, il primo post parla chiaro
<pdor> devo specificare che uso un lanciatore ...e che permessi ha
<cristian_c> pdor, lì è spiegato come fanno, aprono il lanciatore di kaffeine, a Exec cambiano caffeine con il percorso dello script, nel quale ci sono i comandi specificati e a cui viene aggiunto in fondo il comando kaffeine
<cristian_c> in modo che se lancia kaffeine viene eseguito lo script al suo posto
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *lanci
<upo> salve ragazzi
<upo> posso chiedere un'informazione riguardo ubuntu software center?
<mibofra> !chiedere | upo
<ubot-it> upo: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<upo> su ubuntu softw cent mi dice che non ho nessuna connessione ad internet anche se per il resto riesco a navigare tranquillamente
<cristian_c> upo, quindi apt non funge, o soltanto il software center?
<pdor> cristian_c:  ho modificato il commento
<cristian_c> ?
<pdor> ho detto che conviene sloggarsi
<pdor> e ho specificato che uso il lanciatore
<pdor> ma ci sono solo io che ho questa scheda o ce ne sono altri?
<pdor> che nel caso se e' diffuso sto problema occorrerebbe cambiare il titolo e metterci anche valido fino a ubuntu 13
<pdor> non solo jaunty e karmic
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> pdor, ok, ma si tratta del forum, non di irc
<marko> salve
<marko> potete aiutarmi?
<marko> siccome sto avendo problemi
<marko> su ubuntu 13.10
<mibofra> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<marko> SONO in possesso del cd d'installazione di ubuntu 13.10
<marko> e quindi vorrei ripristinarlo solo che
<marko> non riesco a far partire il boot dal dvd
<marko> anche avendo impostato DVD come prima preferenza nel boot
<jester-> marko: devi settare il bios
<marko> l'ho fatto
<marko> già ho messo dvd come prima opzione
<jester-> sessione priority boot
<marko> ma non parte ugualmente
<jester-> marko: sbagli qualcosa o in dvd non è correttamente scritto
<jester-> marko: hai scritto o copiato la iso
<marko> impossibile
<marko> perchè è lo stesso cd
<marko> con cui ho fatto l'istallazione
<marko> e anche nel momento dell'istallazione ho avuto lo stesso problema
<jester-> marko: se non parte il dvd che dici essere ok il problelma sta nel pc
<marko> però l'ho risolto facendo partire il cd dopo l'apertura di windows
<marko> non posso fare il ripristino in un altro modo?
<marko> magari facendo partire il cd adesso (mentre è già acceso )
<marko> ???
<jester-> marko: deve partire il cd. controlla che c'è nel cd
<marko> ho controllato
<marko> e c'è tutto
<marko> il materiale di ubuntu
<marko> lo stesso che stava quando feci l'istallazione
<jester-> marko: il dvd non centra, sarà il pc che non fa il boot
<marko> solo che quando feci l'installazione avevo windows 7 e mi fece partire il cd automaticamente e mi appari una finestra con scritto esegui installazione di ubuntu al prossimo riavvio
<jester-> sempre che sia ancora sano il dv
<jester-> marko: che dici? winz? ha fatto partire il cd?
<marko> non ne ho la più pallida idea
<jester-> marko: come dire che hai installato dentro a winz?
<marko> so solamente che quando ho messo il cd nel pc
<jester-> se hai fatto il cd di ciofeca wubi normale che non faccia il boot
<marko> è apparsa una finestra di ubuntu che diceva eseguire l'installazione al prossimo riavvio
<marko> comunque no il cd l'ho scaricato direttamente dal sito di ubuntu
<marko> l'ho masterizzato in formato ISO
<jester-> marko: installazione su partizione non esiste che lo si faccia da winz
<jester-> marko: sei in winz?
<marko> NONO
<jester-> da che sistema digiti
<marko> ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> marko: vai in winz e controlla in installa rimuovi se hai ubuntu
<marko> non mi fa andare in winz
<jester-> secondo me ha installato all'interno di winz tipo macchina virtuale
<marko> quando accendo il pc va automaticamente in Ubuntu
<marko> no  no winz l'ho perso
<marko> è come se si fosse cancellato dal pc insieme a tutti i miei dati
<jester-> marko: mah
<marko> adesso ho solamente Ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> comunque se il dvd è sano al boot parte
<jester-> installata lanciando il cd in winzoz
<jester-> e 13.10 non ha wubi
<jester-> quindi ricordi male
<marko> comuqnue non c'è altro modo per far partire il cd?
<jester-> no
<marko> ah vabbne
<marko> grazie
<jester-> rifallo che magari si è scassato e prima controlla md5sum della iso
<marko> vedo subito
<marko> si c'è
<marko> md5sum.txt
<marko> devo controllare qualcosa all'interno del file?
<jester-> !md5sum | marko
<ubot-it> marko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<marko> sono alle prime armi
<marko> cosa devo vedere?
<marko> sono andato su quel sito
<jester-> leggi la guida
<marko> ok devo digitare questo codice sul terminale: md5sum ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<marko> ma il mio file ISO sta sul cd
<marko> quindi al posto di desktop cosa devo scrivere?
<jester-> marko: non puo stare sul cd
<jester-> se sta sul cd hai copiato la iso tal quale
<jester-> invece di scriverla
<jester-> e la l'originale dovresi averlo
<marko> la iso l'ho scritta sul cd
<marko> prima di fare l'istallazione di ubuntu
<jester-> ,a mica sparisce la iso
<jester-> la scrive ma il file.iso ti rimane
<marko> invece nn c'è
<jester-> l'avrai cancellata
<marko> posso farlo partire dalla penna usb?
<marko> perchè li' io ho una copia originale del file
<marko> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> usb
<jester-> marko: .iso non parte
<jester-> va scritta
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<marko> grazie mille
<marko> quindi adesso mi scarico nuovamente il file
<marko> dal sito di ubuntu e lo faccio
<kman> salve a tutti, ho installato da poco xfce su ubuntu 13.10 32bit con il comando sudo apt-get install xfce4 ma la risoluzione dello schermo non è ottima, le lettere sono un pò piccole e paiono sgranate, qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema?
<kman> se accedo con gnome o unity non ho questo problema
<cristian_c> kman, uhm
<Riccardone> kman: devi sistemare l'antialias dei font probabilmente :)
<kman> sarebbe?
<Riccardone> kman: quel simpatico sistema che "addolcisce" i bordi dei font per renderli più carini ...
<kman> dove si trova
<Riccardone> kman: attualmente non ti so rispondere, io ho LXDE ...
<Riccardone> kman: prova sulle configurazioni dei font, qualcosa sotto "avanzate" ...
<kman> c'è di default SANS 10 REGULAR
<cristian_c> kman, forse trovato qualcosa
<cybernova> kman, dovrebbe essere in Opzioni -> Aspetto -> scheda Fonts -> Enable anti-aliasing FULL
<cristian_c> eh
<cybernova> eh oh la versione in inglese
<Riccardone> kman: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance
<kman> trovato... era già attivato, disattivandolo infatti fa ancora più schifo la risoluzione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> allora non è l'aliasing XD
<jester-> attiva antialising
<jester-> modeerato
<kman> se metto full è leggermente meglio, si
<kman> tra moderato e full c'è poca differenza o nulla
<Riccardone> kman: che opzioni hai ?
<kman> slight medium e full
<Riccardone> kman: usa il medium
<kman> e sub-pixel order
<kman> che pare non da nessun cambiamento
<kman> c'è anche DPI setting
<kman> impostato su 96
<kman> non è ancora come gnome desktop ma va meglio grazie ;)
<kman> carino però xfce.. lo trovo più intuitivo degli altri
<Riccardone> kman: ok, 96 dpi è il default, lascia quello e poi metti sul metodo RGB ...
<Riccardone> kman: si, molto carino e poi non occupa grosse risorse ...
<cristian_c> kman, usavi gnome-shell?
<kman> prevalentemente gnome o lxde
<kman> con gnome mi dava problemi sul salvaschermo.. invece di attivarsi il salvaschermo nero si spegneva solo.. mah
<cristian_c> kman, sì, gnome 3 intendi
<kman> gredo sia gnome3 si
<kman> credo
<cristian_c> kman, come l'hai installato?
<kman> mi scompaiono lettere a volte e per farle riapparire devo passarci sopra il puntatore
<kman> l'installazione gnome3 minimale
<kman> dando un semplice comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> minimale?
<kman> si non credo sia la versione completa piena di apps eccetera
<kman> mi fu suggerita
<Riccardone> kman: allora ti suggerire di lasciare XFCE e fartelo piacere, abbandonando lxde e gnome che mi dici ?
<cristian_c> kman, allora non hai installato gnome 3
<kman> non sono sicuro che versione gnome sia ma credo sia la 3
<kman> era abbastanza leggera quando la installai
<kman> copiai la riga di comando da una pagina di ubuntu relativa alle installazioni desktop
<kman> abbandonando lxde e gnome che intendi? cancellarle?
<Riccardone> kman: beh, magari non subito, ma se vedi che non le usi ...
<kman> stanno lì se mi servono ci riaccedo, tanto consumano poco spazio
<kman> tornerei volentieri alla LTS lo farò a breve
<kman> questa 13.10 non mi convince molto
<cristian_c> kman, gnome-shell è assai pesante invece, come unity
<kman> un altra cosa strana che ho notato e che non mi piace e che con la 13.10 le opzioni nella privacy sono diminuite
<cristian_c> kman, con unity di certo
<Riccardone> kman: riga di comando tuta la vita :)
<kman> è la stessa che mi compare con tutte le altre desktop
<trustythar> kman, puoi dissativare tuttue le lens per ottimizare la privacy
<kman> oea l'unica cosa che posso scegliere e se inviare o meno segnalazioni a ubuntu su errori o info di sistema.. la cartella dei logs e notifiche non la vedo più
<cristian_c> kman, io ho provato lxde in live su 13.10 e 14.04 alpha , ma non ho riscontrato quello che dici
<Edoardo_> Ciao, ho installato da poco l'ultima versione di Lubuntu sul mio vecchio netbook e per qualche settimana è andato tutto benissimo ma ora ho un problema con il wifi. Oggi ho riavviato il computer e mi sono ritrovato con il computer scollegato dalla mia rete wifi domestica e non riesco più a ricollegarmi.
<kman> in activity log manager c'è una sola subfolder, diagnostic
<kman> è strano credo
<Edoardo_> Ho controllato e il wifi risulta abilitato ma non riesco a connettermi ad alcuna rete. Ho provato a selezionare la mia rete, ad inserire il codice di autenticazione ma nulla.
<Edoardo_> Qualcuno avrebbe qualche suggerimento da darmi?
<trustythar> controlla se ti vede la scheda wifi da terminale
<kman> riavviato il modem?
<kman> a me a volte si blocca e deve essere riavviato
<trustythar> allora penso che sia il tuo modem
<kman> tienilo spento x 5 minuti e riprova
<Riccardone> bastano 20 secondi, tale è il tempo di scarica dei condensatorini
<Edoardo_> non è il router perché ho un altro pc connesso al wifi e funziona perfettamente
<Edoardo_> per vedere la scheda di rete da terminale cosa devo scrivere?
<kman> un tecnico dell'assistenza mi disse che i modem vanno spenti ogni tanto perchè ricevono aggiornamenti continui e vanno spenti ogni pochi giorni x evitare problemi
<Riccardone> kman: cazzate!
<kman> sapete dov'è la finestra x disattivare i logs e notifiche?
<Riccardone> Edoardo_: lspci -k
<GIU74> una buona guida per installare ubuntu gnome con windows 7 preinstallato, sapreste indicarmela? Grazie.
<pinocchio_dd> ciao, qualcuno conosce la cubietruck
<sin> hola!vorrei fare alcune operazioni su file musicali che richiedono l'uso di terminale.posso chiedere qui?
<akis24> sera
<enzotib> sin, chiedi
<sin> vorrei dividere tracce musicali
<enzotib> quindi?
<sin> ti posso mandare il link che ho trovato in rete e quello che mi dice il terminale?
<enzotib> ok
<sin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6740815/
<enzotib> sin, APE è poco supportato su Linux, in generale, trasforma in FLAC
<sin> infatti vorrei trasformarlo in flac
<Guido93> Ciao a tutti! C'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare nell'installare la webcam integrata del mio Compaq CQ58? Grazie in anticipo!
<enzotib> sin, la trasformazione è semplice, ma non so se mantiene i metadata
<enzotib> sin, dato che vedo che non usi un cue-sheet
<enzotib> !webcam | Guido93
<ubot-it> Guido93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<sin> li devo usare per forza,ci sono le info delle tracce
<Guido93> Mh.. grazie enzotib, ma come faccio a sapere che web cam ho?
<enzotib> sin, e comunque stai sbagliando approccio, cuebreakpoints prende come input un file cue non un file audio
<enzotib> Guido93, probabilmente lsusb
<sin> vero ho sbagliato.spe.
<Guido93> L'unica riga diversa da "linux foundation root hub" è questa che dice "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1bcf:2c1e Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. " sarebbe questa la webcam? perché cmq non vedo nomi simili nel nome dei driver su quell'url
<sin> niente ,provo con totem.però ascolto la musica con rhythmbox
<Guido93> ok ho installato il driver degli hp pavilion ed è andato lo stesso
<Guido93> i tentativi a caso sono sempre i migliori
<Guido93> grazie a tutti!
<sin> byebye
<Fetentone> con che posso convertire un dvd in avi? grazie.
<Fetentone> non ho chiesto di convertire un musulmano in cristiano, solo un dvd in avi
<italian_manager_> buonasera ragazzi , ho un XPS 13 developer edition ( versione che esce ocn ubuntu ) e mi ritrovo ad avere il problema dei wifi che si legge praticamente dappertutto
<italian_manager_> si connette per circa 2 minuti dopo svariati tentativi anche stando a 1 metro dall'access point
<italian_manager_> dopo di che si disconnette
<Eddy91> Ciao a tutti! Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 13.10 sul mio PC (hp pavillion dv6) ma continua a crearsi una situazione strana..
<Eddy91> L'installazione procede correttamente fino alla richiesta del tipo di installazione che si desidera eseguire
<Eddy91> Nel mio casa Installare Ubuntu dentro (affianco) a Windows 7
<Eddy91> L'installazione a quel punto si blocca
<jester-> Eddy91: hai deframmentto winz? hai spazio libero dentro a winz?
<Eddy91> Ubuntu mi dice che deve riavviare
<Eddy91> Sputa fuori il cd di installazione
<Eddy91> E mi dice di premere invio ma mi rientra in Windows!
<Eddy91> Ho de frammentato il disco fisso
<jester-> Eddy91: quanto occupa winz
<jester-> se non hai spazio per ridurre va in vacca
<Eddy91> E ho provato a risolvere creando una partizione attraverso Windows (così come suggerito nel procedimento di installazione)
<jester-> vabè
<Eddy91> Scusa ma Winz sarebbe? Perdonami l'ignoranza
<jester-> Eddy91: avevi spazio non allocato sul disco?
<Eddy91> Ho creato dello spazio.. Avevo più di 130 Mib vuoti
<jester-> le partizioni non è che si inventano
<Eddy91> Scusa non Mib
<Eddy91> Si comunque ho una partizione non allocata ora
<jester-> Eddy91: non fare confusione non allocato non è una partizione
<jester-> quanto non allocato ahi
<Eddy91> 50 GiB
<jester-> Eddy91: quindi se non allocato è al tipo di installazione scegli installa su spazio libero
<Eddy91> Quindi al posto di scegliere "affianca" dovrei scegliere la voce installa su spazio libero?
<jester-> se hai gia ridotto winz e hhsi dello spazio non allocato/assegnato/partizionato si
<Eddy91> Ho provato questa via ma mi dice che c'è un errore e che non è stata definita la root
<jester-> Eddy91: se scegli spazio libero fa da solo
<jester-> se scegli altro allora serve
<Eddy91> Ma sulla finestra mi da la possibilità di scegliere tra le partizioni già esistenti
<Eddy91> Più una definita in usabile
<Eddy91> Che corrisponde come GiB a quella non allocata
<jester-> Eddy91: ma laprtizione non ce l'hai
<jester-> hai dello spazio non allocato
<Eddy91> Che è quello che mi definisce in usabile
<jester-> quindi installa su spazio libero
<jester-> madu
<Eddy91> Adesso provo a vedere
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-05
<ekmv> salve
<ekmv> c'è qualcuno?
<vassel_27> Ho un problema, ho un Hp dv6 e non riesco ad installarlo perchè sembra che abbia il disco bloccato e non riesco a fare la partizione, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi per favore?
<Gabb> chi ha lubuntu?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<antonio92> Ciao Ragazzi sono nuovo su questo sito sto installando Ubuntu la versione 14.04 lts a 32 bit però ho dei problemi con l installazione. mi trovo al punto dove devo decidere la partizioni pero qualsiasi cosa faccia non mi fa andare avanti perchè mi dice NESSUN FYLE SISTEM DI ROOT NON E STATO DEFINITO ALCUN FYLE SYSTEM DI ROOT qualcuno mi sa dire come
<antonio92>  risolvo questo problema grazie mille
<gigirock_> antonio92, devi preparare almeno una partizione 'root' che deve avere come mountpoint "/" senza apici
<gigirock_> antonio92, hai gia' preparato le partizioni ?
<antonio92> ho due partizioni sul pc pero ce su installato windows 7 io vorrei togliere windows e installare ubuntu
<antonio92> non so se vadano bene quelle li non sono molto esperto
<gigirock_> antonio92, non togliere windows dai....
<antonio92> eh ma mi si blocca sempre perche è un netbokk per cui ha solo un giga di ram
<gigirock_> antonio92, come vuoi .... hai detto due partizioni una per win7 , l'altra ?
<antonio92> penso non ci sia nulla penso sia soltanto come una memoria
<gigirock_> 2ndo me c'e' la partizione per il ripristino..... antonio92
<antonio92> probabile
<gigirock_> antonio92, puoi mandarmi la situazione delle partizioni ?
<jester-> antonio92: togliere winz è sconsigliato
<jester-> poi vedi te
<antonio92> va bene allora seguo il tuo consiglio
<antonio92> posso allegare delle foto qui
<antonio92> cosi vedi cosa ce scritto?
<gigirock_> si
<gigirock_> !image
<gigirock_> antonio92, non puoi mettere immagini qui mettile su img.ur o simili e ci mandi il link
<jester-> gigirock_: botolo è off
<jester-> il server su cui sta non va
<gigirock_> jester-, scarsi
<jester-> gigirock_: open
<antonio92> mhh non so come si faccia a caricare delle foto su img.ur
<gigirock_> antonio92, vai a sto img.ur e segui cosa c'e' scritto...............
<jester-> pranz
<antonio92> http://imgur.com/a/URKUv
<antonio92> questo e il link grazie mille per l aiuto
<jester-> antonio92: il disco è piccirillo
<jester-> antonio92: devi cancellare sda6 e sda5
<jester-> enzotib: prima derammentare winz e poi ridurre la sda3
<jester-> quini installi su spazio libero
<jester-> sempre che in wnz sda3 hai spazio
<jester-> libero da togliere
<antonio92> ce un modo per cancellarle da quella schermata?
<jester-> antonio92: se è gparted si
<jester-> destro sulle partizioni
<jester-> e poi completi cliccando la V verde
<jester-> antonio92: winz lo devi deframmentare da lui medesimo
<jester-> antonio92: anche il ridimensionamento lo fai da gparted
<antonio92> non vi seguo. vome arrivo a gparted??
<antonio92> COme
<jester-> antonio92: la schrmata che hai postato cosa è
<jester-> quello mi pare gparted
<antonio92> ok e come la faccio a cancellare e deframmentare..
<jester-> antonio92: leggi quello che ti ho scritto
<antonio92> non riesco a cancellarle se clicco sulla partizione mi esce usare come: file system, ntfs area swap ecc
<jester-> antonio92: devi uscire da installazione
<jester-> e usare editor partizioni gparted, si puo fare anche da li ma è meno intuitivo
<jester-> antonio92: fai una cosa, cancella el uktime due partizioni poi in intallazione scegli installa accanto
<jester-> o tiri pasqua
<antonio92> aperto per cui cancello la sd5 e la sd6?
<jester-> antonio92: eh
<jester-> antonio92: hai spazkio libero in wunz?
<jester-> visto che è piccola se è piena non puoi fare niente
<antonio92> le due partizioni canellatte
<antonio92> in wondows
<antonio92> ci sono
<antonio92> 60 giga liberi
<antonio92> ma ho un altra partizione di wind con 100 giga
<jester-> allora salva cliccando la Vverde
<jester-> winz sta su sda3
<jester-> è 100
<jester-> salva, vai in installazione e scegli installa accanto
<antonio92> quella di colore verde e la sd2
<antonio92> http://imgur.com/uzSBmNW
<antonio92> ho messo un altra foto
<antonio92> e di 15 giga quella verde
<jester-> antonio92: cancella anche sda4
<antonio92> cancellata
<antonio92> clicco sul flag verde
<antonio92> ?
<norkis97> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di supporto riguardo al SO Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installato sul mio server
<mattemax81> salve a tutti
<norkis97> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<mattemax81> avrei bisogno di aiuto anche io
<mattemax81> scusate, nessuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> !qualcuno
<krabador> mattemax81, norkis97 , chiedete, se è presente qualcuno che sa aiutarvi, vi risponde
<N3mo> Salve, Ho installato Ubuntu ma vorrei passare a DE KDE. Posso installarlo direttamente su Ubuntu e sostituire Unity o devo reinstallare direttamete Kubuntu?
<N3mo> Ehy, ciao krabador
<mattemax81> salve krabador
<krabador> N3mo, come ti è stato già detto
<krabador> N3mo, ed abbondantemente, non ti conviene ammucchiare gli ambienti grafici
<krabador> N3mo, li provi, e quando ne hai deciso uno, installi direttamente la derivata che monta tal ambiente grafico
<N3mo> Ok, grazie.
<N3mo> Puoi invece dirmi come rimpicciolire le icone nella dash? ho provato con unity twek ma mi fa rimpicciolire solo la barra
<mattemax81> krabador, io vorrei istallare lubuntu su una chiavetta da 8 GB da poter utilizzare su pc abbastanza vecchi e qualche portatile non proprio nuovo. Ho provato a scaricare lubuntu e creare un disco di avvio istallando il sistema nella chiavetta ma in fase di avvio mi dice che non è presente un boot disk. Come posso fare???
<krabador> !usbwin | mattemax81
<mattemax81> ma l'istallazione devo farla da un pc che ha windows perchè ha la connessione internet
<krabador> mattemax81, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<krabador> mattemax81, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mattemax81> ottimo, grazie infinite
<mattemax81> ci provo subito
<krabador> di niente
<mattemax81> scarico il file iso e lo installo
<mattemax81> appena ho completato il tutto ti faccio sapere com'è andata
<mattemax81> :)
<krabador> mattemax81, scarichi il file, usi quel programma con una pendrive possibilmente formattata
<krabador> mattemax81, imposti il pc per andare in boot con la pendrive usb
<mattemax81> si si, ora stò scaricando il file
<mattemax81> intanto faccio anche una formattazione lenta alla pendrive
<mattemax81> e finito l'istallazione lo provo subito sul portatile e ti faccio sapere
<davide> <raga> andare in iternet con ubuntu 14.10 da una rete aziendale
<davide> con win va con ubuntru no
<cristian_c> davide, *ubuntu
<jester-> davide: non sarai auotizzato
<krabador> davide, chiedi all'amministratore di sistema della rete aziendale
<cristian_c> davide, fatti dare il permesso dall'amministratore dei sistemi informatici
<davide> ok
<jester-> cosi scoprono che hai taroccato il pc
<davide> dimmi cìe un alytro modo
<jester-> davide: se non accedi sei bloccato sulla rete
<krabador> davide, vuoi entare in una rete di cui non sei amministratore
<krabador> davide, l'unico modo è chiedere all'amministratore di rete
<davide> si la rete della mia ditta
<davide> ok  grazie lo sapevo gia
<davide> pensavo c'era un altr omodo da TERMINALE
<jester-> eeh il terminale, robba miracolosa. cura anche i brufoli
<gianna> ciao
<gianna> ciao
<gianna> ho un problema con ssh
<cristian_c> davide, il terminale non contatta l'amministratore e glielo chiede al posto tuo
<gianna> nonriesco a collegarmi
<gianna> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> gianna: a dove
<davide> ok
<davide> grazie
<gianna> ho il mio pc su cui ho ubunto e cerco di collegarmi al server, sono collegata con il cavo...alla rete
<gianna> per sistemare sono anche con teamViwer sul server
<gianna> dal server con ssh riesco a collegarmi alla mia macchina
<gianna> dalla mia macchina al server no
<gianna> i file hosts.allow e deny sono commentati
<gianna> (come lo sono anche sulla mia macchina) ho fatto il confronto visto che sulla mia macchina ci si riesce a collegare
<gianna> e anche il file sshd_config è uguale a quello della mia macchina
<gianna> mi esce: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<jester-> gianna: pare sia il server che ti stoppi
<gianna> non so se sono stata chiara :)
<jester-> gianna: la 22 è aperta sul server?
<gianna> si
<jester-> serve una key?
<gianna> la porta l'ho verificata con questo
<gianna> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<gianna> ed è aperta
<gianna> una key...?
<jester-> gianna: se impostato si usa rsa key
<jester-> una osecie di password
<jester-> specie
<jester-> stringa giusta per accedere?
<gianna> da dove verifico se è impostata?
<gianna> io ho controllato solo i file hosts.allow e hosts.deny e sshd_config
<gianna> e li ho confrontati con il mio pc
<gianna> non sapre se impostata questa rsa key
<gianna> :(
<gianna> ho provato a fare: ssh -vvv root@host -p 22
<gianna> ci sei?
<N3mo> Ciao, sto provando ad installare Kubuntu ma nel mio HDD ci sono già Windows e Ubuntu. Io vorrei sovrascrivere Ubuntu, potete autarmi? Ecco uno screen
<cristian_c> N3mo, su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> anzi, quale kubuntu?
<gianna> qualcuno può aiutarmi con ssh?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | gianna
<N3mo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CRKYVlQQSMGP3AVtb5me
<N3mo> Ho entrambi i sistemi 14.10
<gianna> scusami non ho capito cristian_c _:)
<gianna> :-)
<gianna> chiedevo aiuto per ssh...
<cristian_c> gianna, che tipo di aiuto?
<gianna> non riesco a collegarmi al server con ssh
<gianna> con il server mi collego sulla mia macchina...io sono in rete
<gianna> ho provato sul server a eseguire il comando:
<krabador> N3mo, la schermata esattamente precedente a quella, cosa mostrava?
<gianna> ssh -vvv root@host -p 22
<cristian_c> gianna, hai controllato le impostazioni?
<gianna> OpenSSH_6.6.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<gianna> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<gianna> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<gianna> ssh: Could not resolve hostname host: Name or service not known
<gianna> ssh: Could not resolve hostname host: Name or service not known
<N3mo> krabador:  Diceva che servono 6 GB di HDD e se volevo installare software di terze parti
<gianna> scusami ho incollato più volte
<cristian_c> gianna, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/OpenSsh
<krabador> N3mo, allora, nella schermata da te postata, scegli "manuale" e scegli come partizione root , quella occupata da ubuntu, ed imposta per la formattazione
<gianna> ok
<N3mo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/StyKQ3W5QaiNOQIoXDLU
<N3mo>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CzZ5kWxtQSitNrb820vF
<N3mo> Ops, due volte la stessa cosa. Cmq scelgo sda5?
<krabador> N3mo, le ntfs non possono essere partizioni con dentro una distribuzione linux
<N3mo> Si, lo so infatti è quella in ext4
<krabador> N3mo, seleziona sda5, clicca "modifica" imposta il punto di mount come /
<krabador> file system ext4 con jourmaling
<N3mo> E con la partizione di swap? la lascio li? la recupera in automatico?
<krabador> N3mo, e seleziona formatta
<krabador> N3mo, la seconda
<raff> raga secondo voi come mai col monitor ext ubuntu mi va a scatti con la pass all'accesso e se la tolgo va bene ??
<krabador> N3mo, fa un backup di tutto quanto quello che possa servirti, dalla partizione ubuntu, prima di formattare
<N3mo> Ok, dovrei esserci. Mi ha detto che sta formattando sia sda5 che lo swap e poi installaù
<N3mo> Grazie mille!
<cristian_c> raff, descrivi come hai configurato tutto
<krabador> N3mo, imposta sda come sede del boot loader
<N3mo> Si, di default è già messo
<raff> raga potresti rimandarmi la risp ? mi sono disconnesso per errore
<raff> perchè il monitor esterno con la pass all'accesso va a scatti poi ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | raff
<ubot-it> raff: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> raff, descrivi come hai configurato il tutto
<raff> configurazione ?? Ho installato Ubuntu prima e mi sono accorto che collegando il monitor esterno (visto che utilizzo un netbook) se metto la password all'accesso poi ubuntu va lento e a scatti, se invece metto l'accesso automatico anche collegando il monitor esterno nessun problema
<raff> il monitor è un Philips plug and play, lo riconosce tranquillamente ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> raff, hai ripetuto più volte la cosa per accertarti che sia effettivamente così?
<raff> si si
<cristian_c> raff, cosa esce digitando in entrambi i casi: whoami
<cristian_c> ?
<mattemax81> krabador, ci sei???
<krabador> dica
<mattemax81> ho seguito la procedura e istallato lubuntu su chiavetta
<mattemax81> testato su due portatili differenti
<mattemax81> funziona perfettamente
<mattemax81> grazie mille dell'aiuto
<krabador> mattemax81, bene
<mattemax81> le auguro una splendida serata e la ringrazio ancora dell'aiuto
<mattemax81> a presto
<mattemax81> :)
<krabador> mattemax81, buonaserata, e buon sistema
<N3mo> Scusate, sto provando ad installare teamwiever. ho scaricato il .deb dal loro sito ma se ci faccio doppio click mi dice che delle dipendenze non sono soddisfatte, aiuti?
<krabador> !chat | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3mo> Non è supporto?
<krabador> N3mo, è un software dentro il repository ubuntu ?
<N3mo> Ma che ne so io.... non riesco a fare una cosa e chiedo appunto supporto...
<N3mo> Devo andare nell' altro canale?
<krabador> N3mo, allora...
<krabador> N3mo, se è un software dentro il repository ubuntu, e teamviewer non lo è,  puoi chiedere supporto in questo canale
<krabador> per tutto il resto, puoi andare nell'altro canale
<N3mo> Ok, grazie. Pensavo che nell' altro canale non si potesse proprio chiedere supporto ma fosse per chiacchierare
<N3mo> grazie
<davide81> ciao a tutti devo installare i driver della stampante. chi mi aiuta per favore?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | davide81
<ubot-it> davide81: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> davide81, indica che stampante e che ubuntu
<krabador> N3mo, ieri hai chiesto anche supporto, chiacchierando... diciamo che tendi a fare come ti pare
<davide81> ciao krabador ci siamo sentiti ieri
<davide81> la stampante ancora non risponde
<krabador> davide81, indica che stampante e che ubuntu
<davide81> epson wp-4525
<davide81> 14.04
<davide81> mi manca qualche drive ancora probabilmente
<davide81> è una stampante con scanner
<krabador> davide81, dpkg -l | epson-inkjet-printer
<krabador> !paste | davide81
<ubot-it> davide81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide81> mi dice comando non trovato
<krabador> davide81, dpkg -l | grep epson-inkjet-printer
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9677338/
<davide81> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9677338/
<krabador> davide81, sudo dpkg -r epson-inkjet-printer-201213w
<davide81> ok
<krabador> davide81, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<davide81> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9677360/
<davide81> krabador 32 bit
<krabador> davide81, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=32949&DSCCHK=6f42dc894a9bea1137ace25b290f1cb8b471a4a5
<krabador> scarica epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.4-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<krabador> apri poi il terminale, vai nella cartella di scaricamento , e una volta li dentro , mandi sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.4-1lsb3.2_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<davide81> ho davanti a me la cartella di scaricamento
<krabador> davide81, devi esserci dentro,nel terminale
<krabador> davide81, ce l'hai davanti nel gestore files?
<davide81> si il terminale è aperto
<davide81> e la cartella è davanti a me negli scaricati
<davide81> se clicco sulla cartella mi si apre ubuntu software center
<krabador> davide81, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto prima?
<davide81> si
<davide81> ma cosa devo fare con la cartella scaricati
<davide81> è aperta adesso
<krabador> davide81, sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.4-1lsb3.2_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<davide81> tutta la striscia insieme?
<davide81> o uno alla volta?
<krabador> davide81, copia ed incolla tutto
<krabador> nel terminale
<davide81> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9677428/
<krabador> davide81, bene
<davide81> provo con la stampante?
<davide81> o riavvio
<davide81> ?
<krabador> davide81, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=33473&DSCCHK=fb2e6ced5d69a3c0a65df6cbaa2e1559237b5dbc
<krabador> va scaricato ed installato altro , per lo scanner
<davide81> sono 16 driver...quale?
<davide81> krabador  sono 16 driver...quale?
<krabador> allora
<cristian_c> gli rpm vanno esclusi perché non sono binari per ubunu, tar.gz contengono eseguibili, quindi deb
<krabador> davide81, iscan-data_1.33.0-1_all.deb
<krabador> iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<davide81> krabador fatto
<krabador> ed installi perfettamente come hai fatti prima
<davide81> krabador cioè?
<krabador> davide81, la stessa linea di comando di prima
<krabador> davide81, sostituisci con il nome dei pacchetti che hai scaricato e che devi installare
<davide81> sarebbe meglio che mi mandi la striscia prima che faccio pasticci e sono di nuovo a capo
<krabador> davide81, susu che lo so che sai sostituire un nome di un pacchetto
<krabador> davide81, quando apri il terminale, e premi la freccia in alto, ti ripropone comandi già inviati
<davide81> krabador scrivo la striscia e la controlli prima che la invio
<krabador> davide81, ok, la verifichiamo
<cristian_c> davide81, sudo dpkg -i ~/percorso/del/pacchett.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<cristian_c> *pacchetto
<crooky> sera a tutti, vorrei un info, posso installare windows 7 direttamente da ubuntu 14 o devo per forza  fare una pendrive con l iso?
<davide81> krabador sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> davide81, ed una va bene
<davide81> non ti seguo più
<cristian_c> crooky, l'installazione non si fa dentro un sistema, solitamente
<cristian_c> crooky, per l'installazione di windows,  domanda nei canali windows
<krabador> davide81, devi mandare 2 linee di comando come quella
<crooky> ok.... mi sapresti dire un programma da usare su ubuntu per creare una iso su pendrive?
<krabador> davide81, una per ogni pacchetto che devi installare
<krabador> e sono 2
<krabador> davide81, ci siamo ?
<davide81> ma va bene o no sta striscia che ti ho mandato?
<davide81> sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> davide81, sicuro di sentirti bene?
<davide81> sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/iscan-data_1.33.0-1_all.deb  || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> "<krabador> davide81, ed una va bene " alle 17:50
<davide81> krabador vanno bene le due striscie?
<krabador> ok, se hai scaricato i pacchetti nella cartella Scaricati
<davide81> si sono tutti li
<krabador> crooky, chiedi in #windows, non  argomento di questo canale
<krabador> crooky, non ti annoi a fare sempre le stesse domande?
<davide81> krabador mi da errore
<davide81> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9677554/
<krabador> davide81, ok , vai con la linea con iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<krabador> davide81, lui voleva prima iscan data, e poi l'altro
<krabador> adesso iscan data è andato
<krabador> puoi andare con l'altro
<davide81> krabador sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb  || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> si
<davide81> fatto
<krabador> davide81, con la freccia in alto, nel terminale
<krabador> hai l'history dei comandi
<davide81> non ti seguo
<davide81> non ti seguo
<davide81> davide@davide-VGN-NS31S-S:~$ sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> davide81, l'history è utile
<krabador> quando devi rimandare comandi mandati
<krabador> o simili
<krabador> in modo da modificarli
<davide81> adesso che faccio
<krabador> davide81, hai installato i  driver per la stampante e per lo scanner
<krabador> davide81, riavvia e vedi se le cose vanno
<davide81> krabador ok caso mai ci sentiamo. grazie intanto
<krabador> di niente
<davide81> krabador la stampante non funziona ancora. lo scanner si
<davide81> krabador ho provato a stampare con libre office
<davide81> krabador ma la stampante non risponde
<cristian_c> davide81, la stampante l'hai aggiunta alla finestra stampanti?
<davide81> krabador cioè?
<davide81> cristian_c cioè?
<cristian_c> davide81, inoltre , una volta collegata, digita: dmesg | tail un un terminale
<davide81> non l'ho aggiunta e neanche lo scanner però lui funziona
<cristian_c> davide81, cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato il deb dei driver stampante'
<davide81> ho riavviato
<cristian_c> davide81, lo scanner non si aggiunge alla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> perché è una finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> :P
<davide81> si vabbe avevo capito
<davide81> quindi che faccio
<davide81> ?
<cristian_c> davide81, apri la finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> e l'aggiungi
<cristian_c> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cristian_c> mmm, ho sbagliato guida
<davide81> si ma per farla semplice che faccio?
<cristian_c> davide81, dimmi dove sei arrivato
<davide81> dove dicevamo prima
<cristian_c> davide81, hai aperto la finestra stampanti?
<davide81> ho installato i driver che mi ha detto krabador
<krabador> e quello è ok
<cristian_c> il tuo sistema deve sapere che usi quella stampante
<davide81> ho aperto le stampanti ma non cè niente
<cristian_c> altrimenti non dialoga con cups, il sistema di gestione di stampa in ubuntu
<cristian_c> davide81, appunto, devi aggiungerla tu
<davide81> ho aperto stampanti ma non cè un fico secco
<cristian_c> davide81, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> per favore
<davide81> ???????
<cristian_c> !image | davide81
<ubot-it> davide81: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide81> adesso l'ancio il computer ddal settimo piano dove abito....magari funziona
<davide81> ubot solo per capire la quello che cè scritto mi serve una settimana
<cristian_c> davide81, se ti interessa stampare , posta una schermata
<davide81> cristian_c come si fa a postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> davide81, prima di tutto la devi realizzare
<davide81> mi stai parlando in arabo
<cristian_c> una schermata che mostri il tuo desktop (e in particolare la finestra delle stampanti)
<davide81> arabo
<davide81> ho aperto le stampanti ma sta uri dove la prendo?
<cristian_c> davide81, cosa c'è di difficile in queloo che ho appena detto?
<cristian_c> davide81, uri?
<davide81> si uri nelle stampanti
<cristian_c> davide81, appunto, vorrei vedere cos'hai davanti agli occhi
<cristian_c> ma se non posti una foto , non lo sapremo mai
<davide81> l' URI della periferica
<cristian_c> davide81, ultima richiesta, poi ci rinuncio
<davide81> cristian_c io non so cosa devo fare per mandarti quello che hai bisogno altrimenti avevo già fatto
<cristian_c> davide81, se avessi letto poco sopra
<cristian_c> avresti capito che:
<cristian_c> davide81, realizza una foto che ritrae il desktop
<davide81> mi chiedi una schermata....come te la do questa schermata
<davide81> mi.......finalmente
<cristian_c> davide81, intanto ce l'hai la schermata? Poi ti dico anche come postarla
<davide81> e la foto come la faccio
<davide81> ??
<bugfix> tasto stamp
<cristian_c> lol
<davide81> fatto
<davide81> poi
<bugfix> hi
<cristian_c> davide81, ti rendi conto che le ultime domande da te posta rasentano la banalità per chiunque?
<davide81> ho la foto
<davide81> come te la mando?
<cristian_c> davide81, ora utilizza uno dei servizi segnalati dal bot
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide81> non li conosco questi servizi
<davide81> non so come funzionano
<cristian_c> davide81, allora uno di tua scelta
<cristian_c> basta che alla fine la posti 'sta foto
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/X9wVOzK | LostInMyHead
<davide81> ma non posso semplicemente mandarti una mail?
<davide81> è tutto in inglese
<cristian_c> davide81, per favore, 1) il supporto è qui, non si fa privatamente, 2) le mail sono strumenti per l'invio di testi, son nati per quello
<gigirock> no mail vietate
<ryuujin> uhm
<davide81> capito
<gigirock> davide81, vai img.ur
<davide81> l'ho aperto
<davide81> ma è tutto in inglese
<davide81> sono riuscito a caricare la foto
<ryuujin> remix_tj: amami
<davide81> cristian_c lo caricata
<davide81> e adesso?
<krabador> ryuujin, scusa?
<LostInMyHead> ryuujin: ste cose caso mai falle in privato...
<gigirock> falle o fallo ?
<LostInMyHead> te lo dico perchè anche a me lo hanno detto...
<davide81> cristian_c lo caricata
<LostInMyHead> remix_tj: :-*
<cristian_c> davide81, posta il link alla foto, cosicché possiamo vederla tutti anche qui
<davide81> http://imgur.com/fnWKyEE
<cristian_c> davide81, puoi selezionare Periferiche?
<davide81> ???
<cristian_c> davide81, è collegata la stampante?
<davide81> lo collegata di nuovo adesso e me la fa vedere. provo a stampare
<cristian_c> davide81, ovvio che se le aggiungi dev'essere collegata
<cristian_c> altrimenti come la riconosce
<davide81> ma anche prima lo collegata e non la vedeva
<davide81> adesso lo ricollegata senza fare niente eppure funziona
<davide81> evviva
<davide81> GRAZIE A TUTTI
<cristian_c> davide81, se non appare nella finestra non puoi stampare
<cristian_c> se appare vuol dire che l'hai aggiunta
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<davide81> SI HO CAPITO
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | davide81
<ubot-it> davide81: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<davide81> ma non ho capito perchè prima non la vedeva e adesso si...eppure non ho fatto nulla
<davide81> grazie a tutti dell'aiuto
<davide81> ciao
<cristian_c> davide81, controlla semore la finestea
<cristian_c> scoprirai tante cose
<davide81> ok
<davide81> cristian_c volevo fare una sotto cartella degli scaricati con dentro i driver della stampante....è un problema o mi basta creare la cartella  e spostare tutto li dentro?
<cristian_c> davide81, puoi inserire i file dove vuoi
<cristian_c> come copia di backup
<davide81> ???
<cristian_c> davide81, è molto semplice, i deb scaricati li puoi inserire in cartelle a tua scelta che puoi creare in una sottocartella qualsiasi della tua home
<cristian_c> compresa Scaricato e sottocartelle
<cristian_c> *Scaricati
<cristian_c> davide81, se anche ciò ti risultasse difficile , forse comincia a considerare l'ipotesi che forse il pc non fa per te
<cristian_c> (c'è un forse di troppo)
<davide81> non è mai stato fatto per me...se potessi ne farei a meno
<cristian_c> ok , ma questo va al di là della questione ubuntu
<cristian_c> davide81, se hai problemi specifici con ubuntu, qui sei il benvenuto
<davide81> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<davide81> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<alessio> ciao ho un problema con un gioco
<krabador> !chat | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> ok ma è ubuntu che non lo apre
<koalinux> buonasera gente
<koalinux> avrei bisogno di un informazione che non riesco a reperire ormai da tempo
<koalinux> vorrei configurare un telecomando su ubuntu 14.04 con lirc, ma purtroppo, dalle ultime versioni di ubuntu, qualcosa me lo impedisce, ovvero c'è wuslche processo in esecuzione (E NON SO QUALE SIA) che rileva automaticamente il telecomando e gli associa dei tasti
<koalinux> credo possa essere xinput, ma nonostante abbia eseguito xinput disable device_name , continua a funzionare
<koalinux> qualcuno sa darmi delucidazioni in merito?
<koalinux> precisazione: il problema rispetto alle versioni precedenti di ubuntu (forse bisogna risalire alla12.04 se non 11.10), è il telecomando funziona da solo
<koalinux> prima non funzionava e potevo configurarlo manualmente
<koalinux> questo mi impedisce di creare tramite irrecord un nuovo file di configurazione perchè quando premo i tasti (ad es. lo spegnimento) esegue le azioni preposte dal processo misterioso
<nicol> sera...... chi mi piu dare info   ???  o appena scaricato  il file ubuntu 14.04 ..mi dite  con quale progr. lo devo masterizzare?
<krabador> !iso | nicol
<ubot-it> nicol: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> qui trovi info di come masterizzare l'iso in base al sistema operativo utilizzato
<LostInMyHead> nicol:  puo metterlo anche pu pandrive
<LostInMyHead> senza masterizzare se il tuo pc prevede l'avvio da usb
<LostInMyHead> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> LostInMyHead, a domanda risposta
<bupsss> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 e ho notato che sono cambiate molte cose riguardo a posizioni e cartelle, in particolare installando la stampante mi da questo errore
<bupsss> ml /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/
<bupsss> cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/": File o directory non esistente
<bupsss> posso creare la cartella o dovrei trovare la cartella foomatic altrove?
<bupsss> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> bupsss, chiedi
<bupsss> chiesto ma nessuno rispondeva, comunque. ho una stampante epl5900l, in rete non riesco ad installare i drivers
<bupsss> attaccata via usb, la rileva, propone un driver ma non funziona
<bupsss> appunto. ok buona serata
<cristian_c> bupsss, ?
<cristian_c> !cups | bupsss
<ubot-it> bupsss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cristian_c> bupsss, e non funziona non è una descrizione sufficiente
<bupsss> ok diciamo che io ora l'ho collegata, la rileva con il nome giusto, ma quando seleziono il driver non è nella lista
<bupsss> ho seguito una guida per installare un driver third party
<bupsss> ma mi da errore
<bupsss> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-901529.html
<bupsss> l'errore mi dice che /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/ non esiste
<enziosavio> Prova  questi  http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-postscript-epson_20130226-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<cristian_c> bupsss, capito
<bupsss> provo
<padova2014n> salve come mai tanti aggiornamenti in questo periodo
<padova2014n> ??
<padova2014n> ce nessuno
<cristian_c> Black & White laser printer, max. 1200x600 dpi, works Perfectly
<cristian_c> !nessuno | padova2014n
<ubot-it> padova2014n: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> bupsss, quale driver proponeva?
<bupsss> quelli della 5900
<bupsss> ma la 5900L è diversa
<bupsss> ed infatti non stampa
<cristian_c> infatti è diversa
<cristian_c> bupsss, ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> ma è meglio seguirti passo passo
<cristian_c> non me la sento di linkarti cose
<bupsss> anche io ho trovato una cosa ora che sto provando
<cristian_c> bupsss, chiariamoci, non si provano le cose
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non si è sicuri di quello che si fa
<bupsss> sto seguendo una guida del vecchio driver per 14.04
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> bupsss, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonEpl6200l
<cristian_c> http://www.openprinting.org/driver/epsonepl
<bupsss> io sto leggendo questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foomatic-db/+bug/34647
<cristian_c> la 6200l è nella lista dei driver epsonepl
<cristian_c> bupsss, quante guide hai seguito finora?
<cristian_c> rischi di fare una macedonia e fare casino
<cristian_c> bupsss, io andrei di wiki
<bupsss> 2, quella precedente e ora leggevo questa versione sul launchpad
<cristian_c> previo ripristino delle modifiche fatte precedentemente
<cristian_c> bupsss, sì, ma cos'hai fatto concretamente?
<bupsss> ho provato ad installare il driver con la prima guida, ma mi dava errore
<cristian_c> bupsss, come hai provato a installarlo?
<bupsss> quindi ho provato ad installare la stampante con il ppd creato, anche senza vederlo nella lista
<cristian_c> puoi elencare le operazioni che hai eseguito?
<bupsss> cd /usr/src
<bupsss> tar zxvf /download-place/epsoneplijs-0.4.1.tgz
<bupsss> cd epsoneplijs-0.4.1/
<bupsss> ./configure
<bupsss> make
<bupsss> make install
<bupsss> mkdir -p /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic-ppds/Epson/
<bupsss> rieccomi, scusate
<bupsss> cristian ho seguito il tuo file. sembra funzionare
<bupsss> ma ora non mi stampa, mi da errore la stampante -_-'
<bupsss> ma almeno ha installato e sembra inviare la stampa
<cristian_c> bupsss, perché hai fatto un casino
<cristian_c> bupsss, hai mischiato guide
<cristian_c> bupsss, se guardi la versione dei pacchetti, quello del wiki è una versione più recente
<cristian_c> e c'è meno sbattimenti che nella guida da te seguita
<cristian_c> bupsss, e sopratutto non hai spiegato in dettaglio cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> con l'ultima
<bupsss> ho scaricato il driver sorgente
<bupsss> ho fatto make install
<bupsss> etc etc
<bupsss> ma sono arrivato al punto in cui mi ha dato errore per mancanza di una cartella
<bupsss> e mi sono fermato, cercando di leggere in giro la soluzione
<cristian_c> bupsss, su quale comando hai ricevuto errore?
<bupsss> sudo cp -v foomatic/printer/Epson-EPL-*.xml /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer
<bupsss> dicendo che source printer non esiste
<bupsss> e non sapevo se avrei dovuto crearla, o è stata spostata altrove nella 14.04
<cristian_c> bupsss, beh, è una cosa che si vede subito
<cristian_c> controllando il contenuto di db
<cristian_c> bupsss, è una cosa facilmente verificabile
<cristian_c> bupsss, ma quindi make e make install non hanno dato errori?
<bupsss> no
<bupsss> è andato tutto liscio
<cristian_c> bupsss, quindi avevi installato pure quelli
<bupsss> infatti
<cristian_c> a parte che c'era anche un  $ sudo mkdir /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer
<cristian_c> nella guida
<cristian_c> bupsss, quindi non l'hai neanche seguita bene
<bupsss> -.- perfetto
<cristian_c> saltando passaggi
<bupsss> ho fatto un casino insomma :d
<cristian_c> bupsss, e ora con quella wiki cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> bupsss, ti suggerisco di seguire soltanto quella wiki per installare la stampante
<cristian_c> bupsss, comunque, c'è una cosa da modificare nelle istruzioni della guida wiki
<enziosavio> Ti  conviene prima  disinstallare  quelli  che  hai  installato  in  precedenza
<cristian_c> quando dice: 'Scaricare il file .PPD da questo indirizzo. '
<cristian_c> bupsss, il ppd linkato dalla guida è per epl6200l, quindi devi scaricare quello per epl5900l
<cristian_c> altrimento dubito che funzioni
<cristian_c> *i
<bupsss> oook
<bupsss> consigli su come disinstallare quelli installati in precedenza ;)
<cristian_c> bupsss, dovresti annullare tutti i comandi che hai eseguito
<cristian_c> se puoi dirci quali hai eseguito
<cristian_c> altrimenti
<bupsss> un attimo
<cristian_c> !ripristino | bupsss
<ubot-it> bupsss: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<bupsss> ho riconfigurato il driver seguendo la guida https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foomatic-db/+bug/34647
<enziosavio> Allo  stesso  modo  che  li  hai  installati  ,  il  deb  dal  gestore  software ,  il  tar.gz  entri  con  il  terminale  nella  cartella  estratta  > make uninstall
<bupsss> e sembra funzionare tutto alla perfezione ora
<bupsss> ultimo punto da proprio le istruzioni con i driver corretti
<cristian_c> bupsss, per favore dicci i passi che hai eseguito personalmente
<cristian_c> uno ad uno
<bupsss> ho scaricato il file http://epsonepl.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/epsonepl/epsoneplijs/?view=tar
<bupsss> estratti
<bupsss> ./configure make e make install
<bupsss> quindi: sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic-ppds/Epson/
<bupsss> sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/{driver,opt,printer}
<bupsss> dopodichè ho trasferito tutti i file specifici di foomatic ppd nelle rispettive cartelle
<bupsss> ed eseguito questo comando per ijs
<bupsss> sudo cp -v ijs_server_epsonepl /usr/bin/
<bupsss> quindi riavviato cups
<bupsss> e quando ho installato la stampante mi ha chiesto direttamente se volevo usare il proprio driver
<bupsss> stampato ed è andato tutto ok
<cristian_c> bupsss, li hai trasferiti per via grafica?
<bupsss> no, da terminale
<cristian_c> hai sostituito file esistenti?
<enziosavio> Ma  funziona  allora  sta  stampante
<bupsss> non ho sostituito files
<bupsss> si, funziona
<bupsss> bene anche sembra :D
<cristian_c> bupsss, allora qual è il problema?
<bupsss> niente, è che prima non riuscivo ad installare il driver ma ora ho trovato il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<bupsss> se non mi facevi notare che mancava la cartella mkdir facevo notte qui
<bupsss> :D
<cristian_c> bupsss, ti mancava il mkdir
<bupsss> eheheh
<bupsss> grazie
<cristian_c> bupsss, mkdir non è una cartella
<bupsss> sisi, ma avete capito che intendo
<cristian_c> bupsss, mkdir è un comando che sta a significare : make dir
<bupsss> sono pur sempre le 22.52 ho sonno :d
<cristian_c> cioè crea cartella
<enziosavio> Il  deb  che  ti  ho  fatto  installare  levalo
<bupsss> ok enzio
<bupsss> bene, grazie a tutti e buona befana ;)
<cristian_c> bupsss, in futuro, analizzale le guide
<cristian_c> prima di seguirle
<cristian_c> bupsss, e se hai dubbi su cosa stai facendo, chiedi prima
<bupsss> ci proverò. eheh
<bupsss> ok
<cristian_c> buona serata
<enziosavio> Meglio  comprare  stampanti  supportate
<cristian_c> assolutamente
<brunocobalto> ciao emule funziona su lubuntu?
<Carlin0> amule
<fabio_cc> !amule | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<brunocobalto> mi sapete suggerire un Video downloader per gli streaming per lubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> !chat | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> _SheldonCooper_: potevi scegliere Leonard Hofstadter, almeno si fa penny
<_SheldonCooper_> vuoi mettere ? io ho amy farrah fowler...
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<esulu> avrei un un server con ubuntu , su tale server per il poco spazio ho installato LXDE, vorrei condivideri condividere il desktop di tale server con un altro pc con ubuntu desktop.Come mi consigliate di procedere?
<esulu> Gentilmente
<esulu> krabador: nessuna idea ? ;-)
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-06
<dario45> Salve
<dario45> ho problemi con ubuntu 14.10
<dario45> sembra essersi bloccato la sessione personale
<dario45> e adesso sto usando la sessione ospite
<natsukao> una notizia http://samy.pl/usbdriveby/
<dario45> chi mi può aiutare??
<krabador> dario45, spiega il problema
<LostInMyHead> 'Giorno
<gianna> ciao7
<gianna> ciao
<pesentima> Salve come avvio terminale come root
<pesentima> ?
<gianna> ho sempre un problema con ssh
<gianna> :)
<ExPBoy> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<ExPBoy> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<gianna> mi esce il seguente messaggio: Permission denied (publickey,password)
<gianna> premesso che ho due pc con uno riesco a collegarmi ssh alla macchina C
<gianna> mentre con questo non riesco
<gianna> mi appare quel messaggio
<ExPBoy> gianna,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860073
<gianna> ok, grazie
<gianna> non riesco a risolvere...
<cristian_c> gianna, definisci il 'non riesco a risolvere'
<Alfasus> Salve a tutti
<gianna> che ancora non mi connetto
<gianna> non riesco a connettermi in ssh
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gianna
<ubot-it> gianna: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> gianna, leggi la guida wiki
<gianna> ho letto ma non ho risolti
<gianna> risolto
<cristian_c> lol
<gianna> da un pc riesco a collegarmi
<gianna> da questo no
<cristian_c> gianna, pc con so....
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gianna
<ubot-it> gianna: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gianna> per cui il problema è su questa macchina non sul server
<ExPBoy> server?
<gianna> c'è un macchina C alla quale provo a collegarmi
<ExPBoy> si ok ma se non hai i permessi non entri
<gianna> sempre su questa macchina ne ho un'altra virtuale e con quella virtuale vado
<ExPBoy> eh
<gianna> per cui il problema è su questa macchina
<gianna> faccio un riassunto
<gianna> :)
<cristian_c> magari
<gianna> ho una macchina C alla quale vorrei collegarmi con ssh
<gianna> ho una macchina A (questa) con ubuntu 14 e se provo in ssh a collegarmi a C mi esce: Permission denied (publickey,password)
<Alfasus> Uso Kubuntu. Il mio PC ha due dischi. Sul primo sono installati due versioni di prova di kubuntu ed un Windows 7. Sul secondo c'è il sistema Kubuntu che uso (usavo) normalmente. Grub non mi mostra il sistema sul secondo disco.
<gianna> con la macchina Virtuale B, che si trova sulla macchina A invece mi collego tranquillamente alla macchina C
<gianna> e anche i miei amici si collegano per cui il problema è sulla mia macchina A
<cristian_c> gianna, come hai configurato?
<ExPBoy> O_O
<cristian_c> stai continuando a girarci intorno senza dire cosa hai fatto
<gianna> la macchina A io non l'ho configurata
<cristian_c> lol
<gianna> come non ho configurato la B
<cristian_c> e allora...
<gianna> ho solo fatto ssh utente@ip per collegarmi
<ExPBoy> champagne!
<cristian_c> lol
<gianna> ma nemmeno la B ho configurato e va...
<cristian_c> gianna, secondo me non hai letto il wiki
<cristian_c> a quest'ora avresti risolto
<cristian_c> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<gianna> ma ripeto che nemmeno la B ho configurato...
<cristian_c> gianna, tutti con ubbbuntu?
<gianna> la A ubuntu 14
<gianna> la B lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gianna, controlla il log
<gianna> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> gianna, e i permessi sul server
<cristian_c> gianna, te lo dissi già
<gianna> sul server sono tutti abilitati
<gianna> non ci sono restrizioni
<gianna> tutti si collegano con qualunque macchina...
<gianna> da qualunque posto..per cui il problema è la mia macchina :)
<cristian_c> gianna, sulla pagina wiki è scritto qual è il fle di config
<cristian_c> resto convinto del fatto che non l'hai letta
<cristian_c> scusa, file di log
<gianna> rileggo...vediamo un pò
<cristian_c> gianna, vai in /var/log
<gianna> ok
<cybernova> gianna, ma dopo ssh utente@host ti chiede qualcosa'
<cybernova> ?
<gianna> no
<gianna> direttamente mi appare:Permission denied (publickey,password).
<cristian_c> gianna, in syslog
<gianna> lo ripulisco e rilancio il comando?
<cybernova> gianna, i tuoi amici si autenticano con password o chiave pubblica?
<gianna> con password e anche io con la macchina b
<gianna> ho eseguito: ssh utente@ip
<gianna> e poi mi ha chiesto la password
<gianna> e la macchina a che fa i capricci :(
<cristian_c> gianna, cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<cybernova> gianna, e la prima volta che hai dato il comando hai accettato la signature del server?
<Alfasus> Uso Kubuntu. Il mio PC ha due dischi. Sul primo sono installati due versioni di prova di kubuntu ed un Windows 7. Sul secondo c'è il sistema Kubuntu che uso (usavo) normalmente. Grub non mi mostra il sistema sul secondo disco.
<cristian_c> gianna, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860073
<gianna> la prima volta ora non ricordo...sempre parliamo della macchina A, è da tempo che ci provo e non riesco...
<cristian_c> ops, questo era con chiave pubblica
<gianna> mentre stamattina per caso ho provato anche con la B che è una mia macchina virtuale,. mi ha chiesto poi la password e sono entrata
<cybernova> gianna, dalla macchina A rimuovi il file .ssh/known_hosts
<gianna> ok
<cristian_c> Alfasus, quando hai installato il grub?
<gianna> ok cybernova
<cybernova> gianna, ricollegati
<cybernova> accetta la fingerprint del server, digitando yes
<gianna> non trovo questo file
<cybernova> gianna, ls ~/.ssh
<cybernova> !paste | gianna
<ubot-it> gianna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9681391/
<Alfasus> Cristian, ciao. Ho reinstallato grub con il tuo aiuto, un paio di settimana fa. Partivo da una condizione in cui grub non andava, Mi chiedeva di dare comandi  "grub rescue"
<cristian_c> Alfasus, quando hai reinstallato grub, il secondo disco era presente?
<cybernova> gianna, sei collegato con root? come mai? e comunque hai dato male il comando perchè non lista il contenuto
<Alfasus> cristian, sì
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai fatto cambiamenti al secondo disco da quando hai reinstallato il grub?
<Alfasus> cristian, no
<cristian_c> Alfasus, prova a dare un update-grub
<cristian_c> per vedere cosa esce
<Alfasus> cristian, OK
<Alfasus> cristian, adesso Grub vede il sistema sul secondo disco. Ma, avviandolo, si pianta con il msg "Kernel panic - not syncing; Attempted to Kill init! sxitcode=0x00000100"
<Alfasus> *exitcode
<Alfasus> Cristian, purtroppo mi debbo allontare. Grazie per l'aiuto, ci risentiamo più tardi. Ciao
<ilTeto> Buona Befana, ho un problema non so a chi segnalare l'errore: Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<ilTeto> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/linux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-it, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<enzotib> ilTeto: è un errore abbastanza comune
<enzotib> ilTeto: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> ilTeto: e poi sudo apt-get update
<federico> salve volevo sapere il comando per installare flashplayer da terminale
<esulu> cuai enzotib
<esulu> ciao
<federico> mi potete aiutare?
<esulu> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<esulu> federico:
<federico> grazie provo ora
<federico> sta scaricando, si installa automaticamente oppure no?
<federico> esulu:
<esulu> SI federico quando ha finito devi solamente riaviare il browser
<federico> ok ha funzionato grazie mille ciao
<esulu> ciao
<andrea_> buongiorno
<gunixr> ciao a tutti, ragazzi posso chiedere a qualcuno _
<f843d0> !chiedi | gunixr
<ubot-it> gunixr: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gunixr> f843d0, ciao, scusa il disturbo. Non capisco perchè il cursore del mouse si blocca e sono costretto a riavviare. Cosa può essere?
<gunixr> Uso ubuntu 14.04
<f843d0> gunixr: e` riproducibile sempre? In stato idle? O solo con specifiche applicazioni avviate? Puoi provare a vedere in /var/log/messages se ci sono problemi
<gunixr> non ho quel file. Comunque non sono ancora riuscito a capire, potrebbe essere il driver proprietario della scheda video?
<f843d0> gunixr: purtroppo, messa cosi`, tutto puo` essere. Puoi provare a vedere se c'e` qualche anomalia anche in /var/log/syslog
<gunixr> neanche quel file di log è presente. Comunque ho provato a cambiare driver vediamo cosa succede. Se non accade più vuol dire che la mia intuizione era corretta
<gunixr_> f843d0, nulla, si è appena bloccato =(
<gunixr_> come posso trovare l'errore?
<f843d0> gunixr_: sudo ls /var/log/ | grep sys | grep -v grep
<gunixr_> ok, ti faccio un past del log?
<f843d0> !paste | gunixr_
<ubot-it> gunixr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gunixr_> http://pastebin.com/h9V0RCpK
<gunixr_> f843d0, ho fatto il past
<f843d0> gunixr_: ti conviene impiegare un sistema live e verificare se il blocco si verifica ugualmente
<gunixr_> perchè scusa?
<f843d0> Perche` potrebbe essere un fault hardware oppure qualche problema dettato dal software/configurazione adottata (proprio per esempio i driver video)
<gunixr> f843d0, e così facendo come potrei capire come risolvere dal momento che potrebbe non verificarsi nessun errore da live?
<f843d0> gunixr: se non si verifica nessun errore da live e` un bene, scongiura il fault hardware...
<gunixr> vediamo come posso risolvere dai, grazie lo stesso =)
<f843d0> Per la risoluzione, potrebbe essere utile riflettere sugli ultimi interventi/installazioni e fare mente locale per capire se si e` operato qualcosa che ha compromesso il sistema
<gunixr> nulla di che xD
<tull_> ciao a tutti
<tull_> ubuntu è bello
<tull_> w ubuntu
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno ha esperienze su faillog ?
<napoli> Buongiorno!!!! qualcuno mi sarebbe rispondere ad alcune mie domande???? 1) ho creato dei codici ( dal sistema operativo windows 8), tramite il programma microsoft office (vba di excel).. ora quei codici sul sistema operativo ubuntu funzionano?
<Carlin0> !chat | napoli
<ubot-it> napoli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kubudar> napoli,  qui si parla di linux ubuntu  winzoz non e linux
<Kubudar> per foruna
<Fra_SuperCar83> Kubudar: in realtà napoli ha chiesto info in merito a Linux/Ubuntu
<Fra_SuperCar83> parla di compatibilità multipiattaforma su macro visualbasic
<Carlin0> Fra_SuperCar83, si ma qui si da solo supporto per ubuntu in quanto OS non per tutto quello che ci ruota intorno
<Kubudar> si Fra_SuperCar83  pero sono codici vba  e su ubuntu non girano se non mi sbaglio
<Fra_SuperCar83> penso anche Kubudar
<Fra_SuperCar83> penso anche io*
<Fra_SuperCar83> scusate che voi sappiate il protocollo di condivisione NFS utilizza anche autorizzazioni di accesso ai files?
<Carlin0> !chat | Fra_SuperCar83
<ubot-it> Fra_SuperCar83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fra_SuperCar83> ah ah ah
<Fra_SuperCar83> scusa Carlin0 ma mi dici di cosa si può parlare qui?
<Carlin0> ridi ridi che poi se entra qualche op si incazza
<Carlin0> Fra_SuperCar83, /topic
<Fra_SuperCar83> vabbè lascio stare che perdo solo tempo
<LostInMyHead> Fra_SuperCar83: supporto inteso come problemi con l'os e i programmi del software center
<LostInMyHead> ecco
<N3mo> Eja'!
<polpetta1982> Salve a tutti
<polpetta1982> ho un problema all'avvio di lubuntu 14.04
<polpetta1982> All apertura del desktop mi toglie tutte le impostazioni lasciate allo spegnimento come la disposizione delle icone e lo sfondo
<polpetta1982> Nessuno ha qualche idea????
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, come le hai impostate le icone?
<Kubudar>  io vado buona serata a tutti
<polpetta1982> in che senso??
<cristian_c> <polpetta1982> All apertura del desktop mi toglie tutte le impostazioni lasciate allo spegnimento come la disposizione delle icone e lo sfondo
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, hai spostato le icone a piacimento?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe salvare la posizione?
<polpetta1982> si
<polpetta1982> fino ad ora lo faceva
<polpetta1982> e non cambiava losfondo
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, fino a quando
<cristian_c> ?
<polpetta1982> sono due tre accensioni che lo fa
<polpetta1982> anche l'ultima
<polpetta1982> io rimetto lo sfondo e la disposiione delle icone e all'accensione è tutto di default
<polpetta1982> con lke icone tutte a sinistra in fila
<candonga> salve, sto tentando di installare ubuntu 11 dal live di un cd. prima di entrare nel live ho creato via windows una partizione nel mio hard disk seguendo le indicazioni dal blog http://giainelsecrets.com/ .  quando vado a installare Ubuntu nel live, detta partizione risulta "inusabile" e nella finestra "tipo di installazione" tutti i pulsanti sono i
<candonga> nattivi a parte "ripristina" e la tendina sottostante chiamata "device per l'installazione del boot loader"  Che devo fare ?  grazie e saluti
<candonga> come si invia un messaggio ?
<candonga> capito
<enzotib> candonga: ubuntu 11?
<candonga> si, ho disponibile un cd con 11.4
<enzotib> candonga: lascia perdere,è una versione vecchia e non più supportata, scaricati una versione recente
<candonga> conto di aggiornarlo una volta installato
<enzotib> non è proprio il caso
<candonga> ah, dove la trovo?
<enzotib> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> !trusty
<ubot-it> Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<enzotib> utopic
<candonga> posso scaricarla su chiavetta o disco esterno?
<enzotib> !utopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'utopic'
<candonga> o devo fare una masterizzazione ?
<enzotib> candonga: puoi metterla su una USB da usare come sistema live, e poi se vuoi la installi, su una partizione (del disco interno o di un disco esterno) e su un'altra USB
<candonga> la installo su disco interno con la partizione già preparata
<candonga> grazie, ci provo
<enzotib> !installazione | candonga
<ubot-it> candonga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> !usbwin | candonga
<ubot-it> candonga: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Alfasus> cristian, ciao. dopo l'update-grub, Grub vede il sistema sul secondo disco. Ma, avviando questi, il PC si pianta con il msg "Kernel panic - not syncing; Attempted to Kill init! exitcode=0x00000100"
<polpetta1982> ragazzi niente???
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, nel mezzo fra quando non c'era il problema e quando ha iniziato a verificarsi
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, hai fatto qualcosa in particolare?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ciao. dopo l'update-grub, Grub vede il sistema sul secondo disco. Ma, avviando questi, il PC si pianta con il msg "Kernel panic - not syncing; Attempted to Kill init! exitcode=0x00000100"
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ti avevo fatto una domanda
<Alfasus> cristian_c, scusami. quale domanda mi avevi fatto?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, vorrei sapere cos'hai fatto sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> e che vuole dire 'avviando questi'?
<cristian_c> a cosa ti riferisci in particolare?
<albatros87> salve sto seguendo la seguente guida (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson/Perfection2480) per installare il mio scanner epson sono arrivato fino al punto configurazione senza problemi. ora ne ho ben due il primo aprendo il file snapscan.conf non trovo la riga firmware /path/to/your/firmware/file.bin per poterla cambiare
<albatros87>  e in secondo piano non riesco a salvare dato che non so come diventare amministratore ho rovato la guida per diventare amministratore ma senza risultati
<cristian_c> !sudo | albatros87
<ubot-it> albatros87: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<cristian_c> albatros87, il resto è stato fatto?
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto sane-utils.
<Alfasus> cristian_c, dopo aver eseguito, come tu mi avevi consigliato, il comando "update-grub", Grub riesce a vedere il sistema Kubuntu che è sul secondo disco, che prima dell'update non riusciva a vedere.
<cristian_c> Prima di procedere è necessario reperire e salvare nella propria Home il file esfw41.bin, solitamente contenuto nel CD dei driver per Windows. Se non si è in possesso del CD, in alternativa, è possibile scaricare il file da questo indirizzo.
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> Alfasus, perché ci avevi messo mano
<cristian_c> ed andava aggiornato
<Alfasus> cristian_c, Lanciando kubuntu dal secondo disco ho ricevuto il msg di cui sopra.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il kernel panic mi sembra sia qualcosa che abbia a che fare con l'installazione del sistema
<albatros87> cristain_c si il resto sembra tutto ok
<cristian_c> e mi pare che magari il disco non faceva parte di quel pc
<albatros87> ora provo grazie
<cristian_c> albatros87, la riga del firmware
<cristian_c> albatros87, ma scanimage cosa dava?
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non so se sono stato chiaro. l'unico comando che ho dato è stato solo "update-grub".
<cristian_c> Alfasus, precedentemente...
<cristian_c> son cose tipiche
<cristian_c> di spostamento di sistema/disco
<Alfasus> cristian_c, precedentementente il kubuntu sul secondo disco non veniva visto
<cristian_c> precedentemente a questo...
<cristian_c> Alfasus, prova ad eseguire un ripristino di sistema previo backup
<cristian_c> e forse è meglio se crei una partizione home separata
<polpetta1982> no ragazzi solo i normali aggiornamenti fatti da terminale
<Alfasus> cristian-c, ancora più precedentemente avevo rice vuto il msg 'grub rescue'. in precedenza ancora operavo normalmente con il kubuntu sul secondo disco.
<Alfasus> cristian_c, avevo gìà una /home separata
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, fatti da terminale?
<cristian_c> come?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, non puoi non aver fatto qualcosa
<Alfasus> cristian_c, avrò fatto qualcosa senza rendermi conto
<cristian_c> Alfasus, magari si era scollegato il disco
<Alfasus> cristian_c, i dischi sono entrambi interni
<cristian_c> ma non essendo lì, non lo sapremo mai
<polpetta1982> si
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> come?
<cristian_c> = in che modo?
<polpetta1982> da terminale si
<cristian_c> ho trovato qualcosa, Alfasus
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere stato un problema del grub
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, magari se rispondi alle domande
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, si capisce. Come hai aggiornato da terminale?
<polpetta1982> scusa ma mi ero allontanato un attimo
<polpetta1982> sudo apt-get update
<polpetta1982> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Alfasus> cristian_c, quando abbiamo cercato di superare il msg di 'grub rescue' non eravamo riusciti a reinstallare il grub (mi sembra di ricordare dal secondo disco), poi abbiamo rivisto la procedura di installazione di grub installandolo sul primo disco
<krabador> !ripristino | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Alfasus, no, ti ho sempre detto di installarlo sul primo disco
<Alfasus> cristian_c, probabilmente ricordo male
<cristian_c> polpetta1982, il risultato postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | polpetta1982
<ubot-it> polpetta1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> cristian_c, come mi consigli di procedere?
<N3mo> Ciao, ho installato Kubuntu da chiavetta usb. Tutto sembrava funzionare benone ma poi mi sono accorto che avviando il pc senza chiaveta mi barte il bootloader di windows e quando entro nel sistema operativo mi da errori e si pianta
<krabador> "parte il bootloader di windows, e quando entro nel sistema da errori" , quale sistema e che errori.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alfasus, prova ad eseguire un ripristino di sistema previo backup
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e forse è meglio se crei una partizione home separata
<krabador> !ripristino | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<N3mo> Gli errori non riesco a leggerli perchè spariscono subito, cmq mi da una schermata violetta come se stesse cercando di lanciare ubuntu... che dovrei aver formattato
<N3mo> Ah, poi anche nel bootloader GRUB (mi sembra) Kubuntu viene chiamato Ubuntu... oerò parte
<Alfasus> cristian_c, è necessario il backup anche se ho una home separata?
<krabador> N3mo, con la formattazione, come consigliatoti , sempre abbondantemente, in questo canale, in procedura di installazione, e installazione automatica del bootloader nell'opportuna periferca, avrebbe sostituito il grub precedente con uno nuovo
<cristian_c> Alfasus, beh, se ti interessano solo i dati del tuo utente, no
<cristian_c> Alfasus, da quanto non toccavi kubuntu sul secondo disco?
<cristian_c> da quanto tempo intendo
<Alfasus> cristian_c, da più di un mese
<cristian_c> Alfasus, potrebbe esserci stato un aggiornamento di grub, nel frattempo
<cristian_c> ma è un'ipotesi
<krabador> !grub | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Alfasus, sbagliato
<krabador> non era per te
<krabador> !grub | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> N3mo, segui la guida ripristino
<N3mo> http://oi57.tinypic.com/4lk7sw.jpg
<N3mo> questo è lo stato de dischi, qualora servisse...
<N3mo> Ok, ora ci provo. Per ora grazie :D
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai fatto avanzamenti di sistema da qualche parte?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non capisco l'interazione fra grub ed i dati /home. Ho sempre pensato che grub si interessasse delle partizioni iplabbili
<cristian_c> (tipo ad esempio da 13.10 a 14.04 o similari)
<cristian_c> Alfasus, intendo il problema grub rescue, di cui avevi segnalato in precedenza
<Alfasus> cristian_c, potrebbe essere che all'epoca di grub rescue abbia fatto prima che si incasinasse un avanzamento di sistema. ma francamente non ricordo.
<N3mo> krabador: Ma quando dice di prendere nota della partizione dove è installato ubuntu, per me quale è? sda4 o 5?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, a questo punto, procedi col ripristino
<krabador> N3mo, /dev/sda5
<Alfasus> cristian_c, OK
<N3mo> krabador:  Scusa, ma al passo 3 i comandi sono uguali per tutti? o vanno modificati in base a dove è instalato il sistema?
<krabador> N3mo, mandali come sono scritti
<N3mo> Grazie
<N3mo> Ora ci provo, a dopo
<Bock> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti, vi posto i vari messaggi:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9683945/
<Bock> si riferisce a sudo apt-get update...
<krabador> Bock, per favore, puoi postare il risultato per intero?
<Bock> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9683957/
<krabador> Bock, il ppa di clamav è andato , come tendono a fare molto facilmente i ppa
<Bock> krabador, si ma gli ultimi errori?
<krabador> Bock, fatti un favore, disinstalla il software che hai installato dal ppa clamav
<Bock> krabador, come faccio?
<krabador> rimuovi quel ppa, va a cambiare sorgenti dei repositories
<krabador> e stai a posto
<Bock> krabador, come faccio a rimuoverli?
<krabador> Bock, quanto e quale software hai installato da quel ppa?
<Bock> krabador, ho installato clamav e basta...
<Bock> krabador, ho seguito la guida che c'è sul wiki...
<krabador> Bock, sudo apt-get remove --purge clamav
<krabador> Bock, una volta finito, software-properties-gtk , vai nella sezione "altro software" , rimuovi la spunta sul ppa clamav
<krabador> poi vai su "software per ubuntu" , vai nel menu a tendina "scaricare da" , selezioni "altro" selezioni italia "ubuntu.mirror.garr.it"
<Bock> krabador, adesso sono su software e aggiornamenti e sto deselezionando ppa clamav...
<Bock> krabador, attendo che finisca di aggiornare..
<Bock> krabador, sto provando a rifare gli aggiornamenti, poi ti dico se funziona tutto...
<krabador> Bock, hai cambiato il server dei repositories ufficiali?
<sacarde> qualcuno ha esperienze su faillog ?
<N3mo> Posso ingrandire la partizione di Linux e rimpicciolire quella Win anche dopo aver installato tutto?
<krabador> N3mo, si, pero' ci metterà tempo, e deve essere disponibile nella partizione da rimpicciolire, lo spazio da assegnare alla partizione da ingrandire
<krabador> N3mo, ed assolutamente dopo una deframmentazione della partizione win
<Bock> krabador, adesso mi da solo questi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684098/
<candonga> certo che che
<Bock> krabador, eh no non ho cambiato il server dei repositories... come faccio?
<krabador> Bock, seconto te, perchè ti ho detto di andare a cambiare il server repo?
<krabador> !chat | candonga
<ubot-it> candonga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bock> krabador, cosa devo mettere?
<krabador> <krabador> poi vai su "software per ubuntu" , vai nel menu a tendina "scaricare da" , selezioni "altro" selezioni italia "ubuntu.mirror.garr.it"
<Bock> krabador, fatto...
<krabador> Bock, rientra in terminale, sudo apt-get update
<Bock> krabador, appena finisce di aggiornare la cache lo rifaccio...
<krabador> Bock, potevi chiudere e farlo direttamente dal terminale
<krabador> ma hai una certa fretta di fare come ti pare
<Bock> krabador, per cambiare il server non lo sapevo fare da terminale, ho fatto come hai detto tu...
<Bock> krabador, ho cambiato il server e poi ho fatto chiudi...
<candonga> candonga è registrato
<krabador> !chat | candonga
<ubot-it> candonga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Bock, "appena finisce di aggiornare la cache" <-- questo , "potevi chiudere e farlo direttamente dal terminale"
<Bock> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684151/
<Bock> krabador, ecco fatto...
<Bock> krabador, mi da un errore sulla firma
<krabador> Bock, ok, scusami, ripeti il cambio di server, assegnando mirror.crazynetwork.it, l'errore firma lo puoi ignorare, ma in questo modo non hai problemi di "pacchetto non autenticato" , quando aggiorna
<IlTeto> Buonasera, non riesco più a collegarmi con la chiavetta Huawei, con Saski3g andava, ho 12.04 la vede ma non mi fa connettere
<krabador> IlTeto, fai da network manager una connessione a banda larga mobile , a mano
<krabador> IlTeto, con la chiavetta connessa
<Bock> krabador, adesso non da nessun errore...
<krabador> Bock, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bock> krabador, lo sto facendo...
<krabador> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> Bock, non mi sembra offensivo, no?
<Bock> krabador, che cosa?
<IlTeto> krabador, niente da fare vede l'altra rete ma non si connette
<krabador> il comando che giò stavi facendo
<krabador> "vede l'altra rete" ?
<IlTeto> si, 3 ricaricabile 1. quella che usavo è 3 ricaricabile
<enziosavio> Hai  installato modemmanager
<Bock> krabador, aggiorna tutto senza dare errori strani...
<IlTeto> no, come si fa?
<krabador> IlTeto, lsusb a chiavetta inserita, per favore
<krabador> !pastebin | IlTeto
<ubot-it> IlTeto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bock> krabador, grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> Bock, di niente, tanti auguri
<krabador> di buon anno
<Bock> krabador, anche a te...
<IlTeto> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684266/
<krabador> IlTeto, rileggi bene il messaggio
<enziosavio> dai  il  comando  giustp
<IlTeto> avete ragione scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684273/
<krabador> IlTeto, modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1c07 , pastebin anche di questo
<IlTeto> non ha funzionato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684308/
<krabador> IlTeto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Sakis3G
<krabador> segui questa guida
<IlTeto> krabador, non si connette alla pagina sakis
<Jek88> Buonasera a tutti
<Jek88> volevo chiedervi una cosa, è  2  giorni che sto uscendo fuori di brocca
<Jek88> Il  mio ubuntu 14.10 si impalla, ho provato a masterizzare con dvd la versione 14.04.1 LTS, ma non so se la masterizzazione è avvenuta corretamente
<krabador> IlTeto, http://landodomenico.altervista.org/index.php/area-download/file/5-sakis3g.html
<krabador> segui poi la guida
<IlTeto> krabador, nemmeno questa, Sakis non gira più che io sappia
<krabador> IlTeto, posta errore
<krabador> il software funziona
<krabador> specie in 12.04
<krabador> è offline la risorsa ufficiale
<IlTeto> Il file aperto contiene alcuni caratteri non validi. Continuando a modificare il file, il documento potrebbe diventare inutilizzabile.
<IlTeto> È possibile scegliere un'altra codifica dei caratteri e provare nuovamente.
<krabador> pastebin
<enziosavio> usb-modeswich  è  installato ?
<IlTeto> enziosavio, come devo fare?
<enziosavio> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<IlTeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684550/
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-07
<N3mo> Buonasera, cosa significa nel "Monitor di sistema" un processo che alla voce processore indica ZOMBIE?
<N3mo> Buonasera, cosa significa nel "Monitor di sistema" un processo che alla voce processore indica ZOMBIE?
<N3mo> Trovato: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processo_zombie
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Ivan72> Buongiorno, ho problemi relativi all'installazione su vecchio portatile. Ho seguito le guide ma non ottengo risultati utili. A chi posso rivolgermi?
<cristian_c> Ivan72, chiedi, se qualcuno sa, ha voglia e può risponderti, lo farà
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | Magari aggiungendo dettagli Ivan72:
<ubot-it> Magari aggiungendo dettagli Ivan72:: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<LostInMyHead> anche sull'hardware del portatile
<Ivan72> Ok grazie. Dunque: sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 14 su un vecchio Centrino. Il processore da quanto capisco dovrebbe giusto essere di quelli che danno problemi... Sto usando Unetbootin da un Mac per creare una versione Live su USB drive
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Ivan72
<ubot-it> Ivan72: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Ivan72> Il Laptop è a 32bit, un ASUS W1000
<cristian_c> Ivan72, su portatili vecchi installare ubuntu con unity è come iscrivere la nonna a miss italia
<LostInMyHead> ti rendi conto che per alcuni feticisti cio sarebbe divino?
<LostInMyHead> scusate l'offtopic
<LostInMyHead> Ivan72: magari un pelo più specifico sull'hardware e capiamo cosa consigliarti
<LostInMyHead> ram, processore, sceda video... roba simile insomma
<LostInMyHead> modello del portatile
<Ivan72> :-DDD Insomma chiedo troppo... Ok, in realtà cercavo di dare nuova vita ad un vecchio... no obsoleto portatile. Alle volte con Ubuntu ci sono riuscito, ma è davvero da tanto che non traffico più con questo genere di attività e mi sento davvero pesce-fuor-d'acqua..
<cristian_c> Ivan72, guarda la guida che ho linkato, ma ovviamente i miracoli non si possono fare
<cristian_c> Ivan72, i portatili non sono tutti uguali
<Ivan72> Ok. Ora vedo di scrivere qualcosa di più sull'HW, ma il problema me lo da a monte: la Live che ho creato non viene minimamente vista in fase di boot: ottengo una schermata nera come se non vi fosse alcun drive collegato...
<cristian_c> Ivan72, per favore, dai un'occhiata al link e forse capirai il motivo
<Ivan72> Ok guardo la guida e casomai torno a chiedere. Intanto grazie mille per le indicazioni! A dopo!
<LostInMyHead> giorno gigirock
<LostInMyHead> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<davigega> buongiorno a tutti
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | davigega
<ubot-it> davigega: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davigega> grazie! mi sono connesso per porv una domanda d'aiuto che immagino riceviate ogni giorni, ma dopo aver provate numerosi tutorial (tutti leggermente diversi) non riesco a lanciare UBUNTU (live) sul mio macbook pro
<davigega> sostanzialmente non riesco a creare una bootable usb che funzioni su macbook pro
<jester-> davigega: dal macc stesso?
<davigega> esatto | jester-
<jester-> davigega: usa dd
<davigega> ma la chiavetta che tipo di partizione deve avere?
<jester-> funza solo dalla 13.10 in avanti se non sbaglio e mac nomina i device in modo diverso da linix
<jester-> davigega: una usb da un paio di giga in fat 32
<LostInMyHead> comunque c'è anche una guida nel wiki se non erro
<LostInMyHead> proprio per macintel
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<davigega> vari tutorial che consigliano dd sostengono che l'iso d'installazione deve essere convertito in dmg vi trovate?
<davigega> @ubot-it | leggo solo ora la guida consigliata per i modelli specifici, ed effetivamente mi trovo sul probema blank screen
<jester-> davigega: balle
<jester-> davigega: comunque unetbotin c'è anche per macco
<davigega> dici che non serve convertire il file? purtroppo unetbotin specifica chiaramente che la chiavetta risultante non funzionerà su mac| jester-
<cristian_c> davigega, hai dato un'occhiata alla guida wiki linkata?
<davigega> ho visto, volevo solo chiarire alcune cose prima di disconnettermi e provare il sistema | cristian_c
<jester-> davigega: non hai in pc linux o winzoz nelle vicinanze?
<davigega> infatti volevo approfittare per capire se installando rEFInd secondo voi posso comunque seguire la guida linkata o se questo comporterebbe delle modifiche
<jester-> davigega: comuque è un affare se non ti installare linux sul mac
<jester-> lol
<davigega> purtroppo no | jester-
<davigega> ??  | jester-
<jester-> davigega: vuoi installarlo o solo cazzeggiare da live
<Acu> buona giornata a tutti !!! Non ci credo che sto usando di nuovo IRC !!! : ) Ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere (e' troppo complicato da cercare in google perche' saltano fuori cose diverse). Ho una macchina in spagna con Ubuntu 14.04, e siccome ho la Home criptata quando mi connetto ssh mi chiede la password !!! Questo pero' non succede quan
<Acu> do, per qualche motivo, sono loggato ed il mio desktop e' aperto !! La domanda e': come posso fare passwordless access con la home criptata (credo sia impossibile). Alternativamente, come posso avviare una sessione Desktop remotamente (e lasciarla attiva, in modo tale che la crypt sia "sbloccata")? Grazie per l'aiuto, che la soluzione su google non
<Acu>  si trova...
<davigega> vorrei installarlo in secondo momento, ma mi piacerebbe cazzeggarci un po' prima, prenderci la mano insomma | jester-
<jester-> davigega: sarebbe come cambiare la bellucci con bindi/camusso, se vuoi impratichirti installa in virtule con virtualbox e meglio  ancora con vmware fusion
<cristian_c> davigega, ps. hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> davigega, e poi ci sono pure le macchine virtuali
<davigega> lo so lo so, ma mi dico che comunque quando sarà il momento di installare ubuntu definitivamente (partizione ecc..) avrò comunque bisogno di una usb bootable, preferisco crearla subito e usarlo live
<davigega> bellucci ---> bindi/camusso? scoraggiante | jester-
<davigega> in realtà ho provato a lavorare un po' con virtualbox, ma le prestazioni sono piuttosto limitate (sicuramente devo cambiare impostazioni ecc... ma davvero preferisco buttarmi a bomba sul boot live)
<jester-> davigega: uso fusion ed è ottimo
<jester-> davigega: mac dell'anno?
<davigega> early 2011 (macbook pro 8,2)
<davigega> ma fusion si paga! or ora non posso proprio | jester-
<davigega> signori, provo, mi riconnetto e spero di confermare. grazie a tutti!
<davigega> ciao a tutti! mi sono connesso questa mattina per (immagino) un tipico problema nell'utilizzo di ubuntu su macbook pro
<davigega> nel web ci sono tantissimi tutorial, ma nessuno mi permette di creare una bootable usb che funzioni con la mia macchina
<LostInMyHead> hai controllato la guida sul wiki?
<davigega> si
<davigega> questa mattina mi hanno indicato un link che si avvicinava alla mia situazione, ma ci sono sempre dei piccoli dettagli che no coincidono e Ubuntu non funziona
<cialu> Salve a tutti.. MacBook 8,2 ???
<Carlin0> cialu, sii un po + generico
<cialu> In che senso? Mi riferivo alla richiesta di davigega... e a Ubuntu che non funziona con il suo macbook pro.
<davigega> ESATTAMENTE!! | cialu
<cialu> riesci a bootare la chiavetta?
<davigega> si, partizione fat32, e installando un'immagine convertita in dmg di una iso di ubuntu.14.04.1 con dd, ma ci sono 2 controindicazioni:
<davigega> la prima è che rEFInd mi dice che la chiavetta non è bottable
<davigega> e la seconda è che se uso la chiavetta come disco di avvio (alt while booting) si avvia il menù GRUB 2.02, ma selezionando qualsiasi opzione (avvio live, installa ubuntu) la macchina reagisce (audio, la tastiera si illumina) ma lo schermo rimane nero
<cialu> ok.. anche a me ha fatto la stessa cosa. Ho utilizzato poi UnetBootin direttamente con la ISO e rEFInd me la ha riconosciuta. Poi ci sono altri problemi...
<ExPBoy> !mac | davigega
<ubot-it> davigega: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<davigega> grazie ExPBoy, ma li ho già provati tutti
<davigega> cialu: ma unetbootin specifica nel sito che la chiavetta risultante non è utilizzabile su macchine apple..no?
<ExPBoy> davigega, altro non so (a mio avviso installare linux sul mac non è nemmeno da provare :)
<davigega> perché? | ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cialu> devi usare unetbootin da mac os x e funziona | davigega
<Drizamanuber> buon anno a tutti
<Drizamanuber> ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 dal sito ufficiale, ma quando vado a creare la chiavetta usb con unetbootin, il processo è troppo veloce, e quando riavvio il pc con la chiavetta inserita mi dice che manca il kernel
<davigega> e dicevi che poi ci sono altri problemi? | cialu
<cialu> si, praticamente tutti risolti, tranne quello della doppia scheda video, perciò quando avvii la chiavetta ti si bloccherà su schermo nero | davigega
<cialu> sull'opzione prova Ubuntu o installa, premi il tasto 'e' e vai a editare la seconda linea, dopo 'quietsplash' aggiungi 'nomodeset' e tutto filerà liscio. E avrai Ubuntu sul MBPro 8,2! | davigega
<davigega> solo nomodeset? | cialu
<cialu> Si. Per dovere di cronaca, io ho utilizzato 14.10. E in precedenza Fedora 21 Gnome con cui ho avuto meno problemi, ora comunque funziona tutto alla grande e sono stupito dalla reattività di Unity.
<Drizamanuber> esiste un programma simile a unetbootin?
<Drizamanuber> qualcun altro con problemi nel creare una chiavetta bootable?
<Carlin0> mi pare ci sia qualcosa per win Drizamanuber
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Drizamanuber> Carlin0: non capisco però, non è la prima volta che lo uso, ma adesso non funziona a dovere
<Carlin0> Drizamanuber, non so ... è parecchio che non lo uso
<Drizamanuber> Carlin0: grazie lo stesso
<davigega> io ho cercato anche qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems | Drizamanuber
<gigirock> Drizamanuber, spesso bisogna riformattare la chiavetta da zero e attenzione a formattare la chiavetta fat32 e non ntfs....
<Drizamanuber> gigirock: ok adesso provo
<Drizamanuber> gigirock: ho provato, ma il processo di creazione è comunque veloce, mi ricordo che prima quando la barra di procedimento arrivava a metà rallentava per copiare il kernel, adesso invece va via veloce come un fulmine, anche dopo aver formattato la chiavetta
<gigirock> Drizamanuber, ma carichi la iso ?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, lo devi fare da windows?
<Drizamanuber> gigirock: ho scaricato la iso direttamente del sito, visto che lo sto facendo  per un mio amico ho scaricato la versione da 32 bit, come il suo ppc
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no lo sto facendo da ubuntu, non è la prima volta che lo faccio ha sempre funzionato, non oggi perà
<Drizamanuber> però
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e se usi usb creator?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ora provo
<glpiana> !usb | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok ho capito il problema con usb creator, mi ha avvisato subito che la chiavetta non è sufficentemente spaziosa
<Drizamanuber> 2gb pensavo che bastavano, o meglio sono sempre bastati
<gigirock> Drizamanuber, adesso sono dvd quindi circa 4gb
<Drizamanuber> gig
<Drizamanuber> gigirock: grazie
<Drizamanuber> gigirock: domanadone finale
<Drizamanuber> gigirock: non è possibile usare una scheda sd?
<simo27896> Ciao mi chiamo Simone. Uso ubuntu solo da ieri e riscontro problemi ad utilizzare youtube
<simo27896> anche utilizzando il programma che trovi nello "store" di ubuntu
<simo27896> potete darmi una mano grazie!
<gigirock> Drizamanuber, certo la sk SD va bene lo stesso a patto che sia > 2gb , e che il tuo pc poi possa utilizzarla come ..boot device
<Carlin0> ma va gigi sono circa un giga
<Carlin0> (le iso)
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Drizamanuber> ok gigirock
<Drizamanuber> adesso devo scappare, comunque grazie per l'aiuto, anche a Carlin0
<rabar> ciao a tutti
<rabar> c'è nessuno
<rabar> sembra di no
<giorgio77> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | giorgio77
<ubot-it> giorgio77: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giorgio77> volevo chiedere se faccio partire ubuntu 14.04.1 da penna usb posso istallarlo direttamente sul pc caancellando ubuntu 14.10 già isstallato??
<krabador> gigirock, si, puoi
<krabador> giorgio77, ^
<giorgio77> e come??
<giorgio77> ho ppaura di sbagiare
<giorgio77> sul bios come lo devo impostare il boot?
<krabador> giorgio77, fai partire il supporto di installazione, inizi la procedura di installazione, una delle opzioni di installazione sarà proprio la sostitizione
<giorgio77> dal bios che priorità devo mettere???
<krabador> giorgio77, come hai installato "14.10 già installato" ?
<giorgio77> ho un asus k52f
<giorgio77> purtroppo non me lo sono istallato io
<giorgio77> e l'anno istallato con dischetto
<giorgio77> l'hanno
<giorgio77> ???
<krabador> giorgio77, allora imposta la usb come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> dop aver fatto la pendrive correttamente
<giorgio77> maa tramite unebootin??
<krabador> usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> visto che hai 14.10
<giorgio77> si quello si
<giorgio77> e dopo per riavviarlo devo usare unebootin??
<krabador> giorgio77, un punto interrogativo ba piu' che bene
<krabador> *va
<krabador> giorgio77, crei la pendrive con 14.04 con usb-creator-gtk , riavvii, imposti il boot, fai partire l'installazione
<giorgio77> Adesso provo
<loser> buona sera a tutti
<loser> sto installando linux in dualboot con w8.1
<krabador> !ciao | loser
<ubot-it> loser: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<loser> aprendo gparted per modificare le partizioni mi ritrovo 7 partizioni usate
<loser> quale devo modificare per poter installare poi linux???
<sonbruno> ho masterizzato ubuntu 14.10 su DVD, rettificato il bios, ma l'installazione non parte, dice:PXE-E61: Media test failure;check cable
<sonbruno> inoltre dice:PXE- M0F; esistingPXE ROM  Opereting System not found.  FINE
<krabador> sonbruno, torna in bios, e disabilita il lan boot
<krabador> sonbruno, il dvd deve essere la prima periferca di boot
<sonbruno> ho messo il dvd come prima perferica, come disabilito il lan boot
<N3mo> Per attivare l'icona dell' ibernazione posso seguire questa guida anche su Kubuntu? http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-attivare-ibernazione-unity.html
<krabador> N3mo, segui solo documentazione ufficiale
<sonbruno> Krabador, ho messo il dvd come prima periferica, ma come disabilito il lan boot, grazie
<krabador> sonbruno, con il dvd messo correttamente come prima periferica di boot, adesso va, sempre che non ci siano problemi con il supporto di masterizzazione (iso corrotta, supporto illegibile) o con il lettore.
<krabador> sonbruno, i bios non sono tutti uguali, guarda sul manuale della scheda madre / notebook , oppure specifica qui chiaramente
<christiangianmar> ciao e buona sera vorrei installare ubuntu mantenendo anche w7 sto scaricando il 14.10 su un core j5 puo girare bene poi quanto spazio e meglio dedicare a ubuntu e in fase di instalazione che consigli mi date in meritom
<christiangianmar> merito a terze parti da flaggare
<christiangianmar> grazie
<krabador> christiangianmar, con i5 gira bene, per lo spazio, 30gb vanno bene , e metti la spunta per aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<ugone> christiangianmar, girare gira bene di sicuro bisogna vedere quanto spazio hai da utilizzare x linux
<krabador> christiangianmar, la configurazione ideale è avere una partizione root , ed una partizione home, separate, ma se per il momento vuoi solo provarlo, fa tutto in un unica partizione
<krabador> in ogni caso a riguardo della configurazione del disco, tutto dipende dallo stato attuale del disco
<christiangianmar> grazie mille in ultimo vi chiedo non e la versione lts giusto quindi cosa cambia
<krabador> christiangianmar, che il supporto dura 9 mesi, ed è consigliabile aggiornare ad ogni nuova versione
<krabador> christiangianmar, la lts è supportata 5 anni
<christiangianmar> allora instalo la 14.04.1 lts e sono tranquillo perche non sono sicuro di poter poi saperlo aggiornare
<krabador> christiangianmar, le versioni intermedie alle lts , come in questo caso la 14.10, hanno tutti gli ultimi software, e sono supportate limitatamente
<krabador> le lts, tranne alcuni software, rimangono indietro con la versione, ma sono supportate in sicurezza e bug per 5 anni
<krabador> *con la versione dei software
<christiangianmar> quindi me la consigliate?
<krabador> christiangianmar, la lts è per chi vuole un sistema il piu' stabile e sicuro possibile, senza badare di avere le ultime versioni in assoluto dei vari software
<krabador> christiangianmar, tenendo in considerazione che firefox, ad esempio, viene comunque aggiornato
<krabador> risultando l'ultima versione , sia nelle versioni intermedie di ubuntu che nella lts
<christiangianmar> ok sei stato gentilissimo vi ringrazio e complimenti per le risposte celeri
<ugone> christiangianmar, dipende da te se ti piace imparare e vuoi conoscere cose sempre nuove metti la 14.10 se sei di quelli che installi oggi e cosi deve rimanere per sempre la 14,10
<ugone> no
<ugone> a1,40
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> christiangianmar, dipende da te se ti piace imparare e vuoi conoscere cose sempre nuove metti la 14.10 se sei di quelli che installi oggi e cosi deve rimanere per sempre la 14,04
<christiangianmar> ok ma per aggiornare come si fa bisogna installare nuovamente con il cd
<krabador> christiangianmar, le lts vengono rilasciate ogni 2 anni, appunto per evitare che l'utente , per alcuni aspetti, rimanga troppo indietro. considerando che l'ultima lts la 14.04 è uscita ad aprile 2014, non ci sono differenze abissali, con la 14.10 , se non per il kernel, che a distanza di 6 mesi, ha dentro delle migliorie nel supporto hardware e software
<krabador> christiangianmar, si puo' effettuare dall'interno del sistema , la procedura di aggiornamento, e fa tutto da sola
<ugone> cmq è facilissimo aggiornare
<ugone> e ti avvisa
<christiangianmar> ok mi butto granzie ancora ragazzi
<krabador> christiangianmar, cosi' come puoi fare un backup dei tuoi dati, scaricare l'ultima versione, ed installare , sovrascrivendo la versione in uso
<ugone> krabador, domandona della sera
<krabador> ugone, chiedi
<ugone> esiste qualcosa tipo livecd che ti faccia vedere i vari DE principali? c'è di sicuro con quelli minimali ma per i vari gnome/kde eccetera non saprei
<ugone> ricordo di aver scaricato qualcosa che aveva un sacco di DE
<N3mo> Ugone, ottima domanda, interessa anche me
<ugone> anzi me lo ricerco
<krabador> ugone, intendi un supporto installazione ubuntu , che ti metta a disposizione la possibilità di scegliere tutti i DE installabili di ubuntu?
<krabador> ugone, versioni non ufficiali si
<ugone> allora
<ugone> quello che dicevo si chiama
<ugone> linuxbbq-gangbang.iso
<ugone> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxbbq/files/Gangbang/
<ugone> però ha de minimali
<krabador> perfetto, non è un lavoro ufficiale
<ugone> krabador, hai un nome?
<ugone> o intendi le varie iso scaricabili
<ugone> ps scusate credevo di essere su chat
<ugone> continuo di la
<it-32> sera
<it-32> scusate mi succede una cosa strana all'avvio ricevo un messaggio di errore tsc:fast calibration failed non ha mai dato prima di ora questo erro re sapete di cosa puo' trattarsi? grazie
<krabador> it-32, puoi ignorarlo tranquillamente
<it-32> ha ok grazie krabador ... ma per curiosita' di cosa si tratterebbe visto che e' uscito fuori solo oggi?
<krabador> it-32, è un'impostazione del kernel, introdotta recentemente, con l'aggiornamento al kernel che riporta tale impostazione , appare
<it-32> va bene grazie ... e scusatemi
<krabador> di niente figurati
<Gus86> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Guest21775
<ubot-it> Guest21775: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | Gus86
<ubot-it> Gus86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gus86> ho una domanda
<krabador> chiedi
<Gus86> sto scaricando ora ubuntu 14.04.1 e vorrei installarlo assieme a win7. Ho però un solo HD. E' meglio prendere un secondo HD e installarlo lì anzichè partizionare? Cambiano le prestazioni?
<krabador> Gus86, beh, se come secondo hd prendi un ssd , sicuramente cambiano
<Gus86> ho un quadcore q6600 con 4gb RAM e una nvidia geforce da 2gb
<krabador> ai fini prestazionali non devi per forza prendere un'altro hd
<krabador> non cambia nulla
<Gus86> ah ok, nel caso di un ssd cambia solo la velocità di archiviazione quindi?
<krabador> nel caso di un ssd cambia tutto
<Gus86> cambia di molto? quanto può costare un HD ssd? non mi servono molti GB
<krabador> non è paragolabile in lettura ed in scrittura ad un hd
<krabador> Gus86, pero' , vai tranquillo, puoi installare perfettamente tutto nello stesso hd, sia ubuntu che windows
<krabador> l'installer di ubuntu, se non hai problemi con win7 , ti chiederà di installarlo a fianco ,e fa tutto da solo
<Gus86> com'è unity ora come ora? so che un tempo era molto snobbato
<krabador> Gus86, se cerchi un desktop environment facile da usare, unity è il piu' indicato , a scapito dello smanettamento puro , che è penalizzato rispetto ad altri desktop environment
<krabador> motivo che che lo fa snobbare un tempo come ora, da tutta una certa categoria di utenti
<Gus86> ah! quindi poco personalizzabile insomma
<krabador> Gus86, in ogni caso lo puoi tranquillamente provare, una volta finito di scaricare la iso, e fatto il supporto di installazione, mandandolo in boot, e scegliendo l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<Gus86> si l'avevo provato gia da un amico a cui è piaciuto ma ovvio, ci vuole tempo per prendere confidenza quindi dovrei buttarmi
<krabador> Gus86, poco personalizzabile per l'utente esperto, ma molto indicato utenti a cui non interessa molto rivoltare il sistema come un calzino
<krabador> Gus86, sebbene , se ti metti nell'ottica di imparare, vedrai che ci sono tante cose che si possono fare anche con unity
<Gus86> un altro mondo confronto a windows
<krabador> beh, è un altro sistema
<Gus86> io ho una versione di photoshop un po' poco originale (cracckata) si può installare con playonlinux/wine? o bisogna avere l'originale? (so che c'è anche gimp ma volevo chiedere per photoshop)
<cristian_c> Gus86, tempi di avvio del sistema e di caricamento dei programmi drasticamente inferiori a quelli degli hdd tradizionali
<krabador> Gus86, per quanto riguarda wine, riferisciti alla loro documentazione, a riguardo del supporto software
<krabador> Gus86, hanno un database, delle varie applicazioni, in base all'esperienza degli utenti
<krabador> !wine | Gus86
<ubot-it> Gus86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> Gus86, https://appdb.winehq.org/
<Gus86> adesso c do un occhio grazie ;)
<Ben96> Buonasera
<Ben96> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Ben96
<ubot-it> Ben96: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ben96> volevo chiedere un'informazione
<Ben96> Grazie :)
<Ben96> Oggi ho provato ad installare ubuntu LTS sul mio portatile
<Ben96> ma ad un certo punto, dopo che mi appare la schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu, si interrompe l'istallazione
<Ben96> facendo apparire sullo schermo dei numeri e delle frasi
<Ben96> ad esempio l'ultima è riguardante il kernel panic
<Ben96> sapreste dirmi come si può risolvere, per favore?
<krabador> Ben96, allora, quando parte il supporto di installazione , hai http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png ?
<Ben96> no
<Ben96> non ci arriva
<krabador> beh , è la primissima schermata che appare prima di poter avere kernel panic
<krabador> Ben96, controlla
<Ben96> asp ti trovo l'immagine
<Ben96> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Hq_HNzhyPI8/U3s34n0Yk1I/AAAAAAAAEa4/VJz0Ga2nfL0/s1600/01.jpeg
<Ben96> questa, poi carica
<Ben96> e diventa nera bloccandosi
<krabador> Ben96, quella che hai postato, ce l'hai per forza dopo quella che ti ho mandato io
<krabador> Ben96, nella schermata che ti sto dicendo, se premi un pulsante avrai un menu
<Ben96> ok
<krabador> in cui puoi scegliere delle opzioni
<gegi> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la stampante
<gegi> non la riconosce, suggerimenti?
<krabador> gegi, posta il modello, e collegala
<gegi> canon mx515
<Ben96> allora
<Ben96> sto facendo delle foto, così le mando
<krabador> Ben96, premendo un pulsante qualsiasi, nella schermata che ti ho postato , ti appare questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png
<krabador> gegi, quale ubuntu?
<gegi> s.o. lubuntu 14.04
<Ben96> si
<Ben96> perfetto ed io ho provato a fare try whitout install
<krabador> Ben96, se non va, nella stessa schermata premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona di nuovo la stessa opzione
<gegi> risolto grazie
<Ben96> Eccomi
<Ben96> dopo aver cliccato prova senza installare
<Ben96> mi appare questa
<krabador> Ben96, come ti ho detto esattamente prima che uscissi, <krabador> Ben96, se non va, nella stessa schermata premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona di nuovo la stessa opzione
<Ben96> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LHq97VT8SUmLlrOFpX14
<krabador> Ben96, tra l'altro , esattamente in quel punto , puoi scegliere la lingua, con f2
<Ben96> provo con f6
<Ben96> nulla
<Ben96> dopo quella schermata mi si blocca tutto
<Ben96> p.s. sul fisso funziona poiché ho provato a vedere se avevo masterizzato bene il disco
<Ben96> non va solo sul portatile
<krabador> Ben96, allora, f6, seleziona nomodeset, cancella quiet splash, che ti appare sotto, assicurandoti che sia selezionata la prima opzione
<krabador> mandala
<Ben96> ora provo
<Ben96> cambia qualcosa se ti dico che ho windows 8?
<krabador> no
<krabador> Ben96, ma elenca le caratteristiche del notebook
<Ben96> allora
<Ben96> quad core 2.16 ghz
<Ben96> 4 gb ram
<Ben96> x64
<krabador> Ben96, la cpu non va descritta, ma indicata
<krabador> il modello ha un nome, non una descrizione
<Ben96> intel
<krabador> e questo è il marchio
<Ben96> pentium
<Ben96> Intel pentium
<krabador> Ben96, ok, lascia perdere, manda direttamente il modello del notebook , seguendo la targhetta sotto lo chassis
<Ben96> asus f551m
<krabador> Ben96, il risultato della procedura?
<Ben96> nulla
<Ben96> non mi apre nulla se spingo f6
<krabador> Ben96, premi un qualsiasi pulsante
<Ben96> a meno che io non provi a fare try..
<Ben96> e se lo spingo durante l'avvio mi dice le procedure
<Ben96> tutte corrette fino a quando arriva ad un punto
<Ben96> e riappare quella schermata
<Ben96> non sono riuscito a capire cosa dicesse quel punto poiché si è oscurata all'istante
<Ben96> privandomi del tempo necessario per leggere
<krabador> Ben96, premi un qualsiasi pulsante qui http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png  , ti appare http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png
<krabador> qui premi f6
<krabador> ti appare http://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png
<krabador> selezioni nomodeset
<Ben96> ora mi è apparso un'altra schermata
<Ben96> diversa da quella che mi hai mostrato
<krabador> Ben96, no
<krabador> postala
<Ben96> http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<Ben96> questa
<Ben96> senza aver spinto alcun comand
<krabador> Ben96, dvd o usb ?
<Ben96> dvd
<Ben96> e sottolineo che sul fisso funziona perfettamente
<krabador> Ben96, spegni, riaccendi, ed alla prima che ti ho postto, premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> Ben96, hai disabilitato tutte le voci uefi , nel bios del notebook ?
<krabador> cerca nel bios del notebook, opzioni a riguardo di uefi secure boot
<Ben96> ho disabilitato i seguenti uefi:
<Ben96> secure boot
<Ben96> e fast boot
<Ben96> poi devo fare altro?
<krabador> che impostazione hai dato a uefi secure boot?
<krabador> fast boot da dove l'hai disabilitato?
<Ben96> da boot configuration
<Ben96> a uefi secure boot ho dato disabled
<Ben96> poi?
<krabador> hai scaricato ubuntu 64bit?
<Ben96> si
<Ben96> ho provato tutto
<Ben96> e sono andato a cercare anche su internet
<Ben96> qualche possibile soluzione
<Ben96> ma nada... non cambia
<Ben96> ah prima di far apparire la schermata
<Ben96> mi die
<krabador> Ben96, come scegli la periferica di boot?
<Ben96> couldn't open eif/boot o una cosa del genere
<Ben96> dal menù che mi permette di accedere al boot
<Ben96> e non da dove disattivo le voci prima citate
<Ben96> poiché non me lo fa faer
<Ben96> fare+
<krabador> ok, allora, couldn't open eif/boot puo' apparire, esattamente dopo aver selezionato la periferica di boot
<krabador> se ti appare la schermata che mi hai mandato, in quel punto premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<Ben96> ok
<Ben96> poi^
<krabador> a fianco di quiet splash, esattamente a sinistra, scrivi nomodeset , premi poi il tasto f10
<Ben96> fatto
<Ben96> vediamo
<krabador> Ben96, hai scritto con gli spazi giusti ?
<Ben96> si
<Ben96> nada
<Ben96> provo a dirti qualche riga della schermata nera
<epizefiri> Buongiorno
<Ben96> kernel pani - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<Ben96> buongiorno
<krabador> Ben96, è utile l'inizio di quella sezione
<Ben96> ok
<Ben96> allora
<epizefiri> oggi provando ad entrare in una partizione del mio pc mi è apparso questo errore "impossibile mostrare il contenuto di questa posizione" http://screencloud.net/v/gmsw
<akis24> sera
<epizefiri> ho appena notato che se provo da terminale il disco è "navigabile"
<Ben96> h serio_raw soundcore parport_pc ppdev mac_hid lp parport squashfs overlays nls_utf8 isofs nls_iso08859_1 dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log i915 psmouse i2c_algo_bit r8169 drm_kms_helper mii dem ahci libachi
<Ben96> wmi video
<krabador> Ben96, per favore, fa un pastebin
<Ben96> questo dice
<krabador> epizefiri, se provi da terminale, come?
<epizefiri> ad esempio ho provato con cd a raggiungere la posizione
<epizefiri> e mi vede tutte le cartelle
<epizefiri> e i file
<krabador> epizefiri, ntfs o ext ?
<epizefiri> ext
<epizefiri> ho provato con rm a rimuovere il file che mi segnala l'errore ma mi da un errore di i\o
<Ben96> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/I6h3n24GSFGr6OqnPwCH
<epizefiri> krabador, che faccio? fsck?
<Ben96> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sYsmMsSTmgVGqoPjd4g0
<Temeroya> sera
<krabador> epizefiri, smonta la partizione
<epizefiri> fatto
<Temeroya> non riesco a riprodurre un video in mkv ! ho provato sia con vlc, con kaffeine e con dragon
<Temeroya> ma nulla
<krabador> epizefiri, umount /dev/quellochesia
<krabador> epizefiri, fsck /dev/quellochesia
<krabador> di entrambi , pastebin
<epizefiri> krabador, ok
<Ben96> krabador, ti ho postato le foto, appena puoi se ti va dalle un'occhiata
<krabador> Ben96, va a vedere se puoi disabilitare la wireless dal bios
<Ben96> come?
<Ben96> ah si
<Ben96> forse ho capito
<akis24> Temeroya: installato vlc ?
<Ben96> vado subito
<Temeroya> akis24: certo
<Temeroya> ho provato con vlc, kaffeine, dragon e il riproduttore di ubuntu ma nessuno va
<epizefiri> krabador, http://pastebin.com/1FWYePaF
<epizefiri> ho provato a montarlo.. va. Cos'era successo? disco da sostituire?
<akis24> Temeroya: installati i codec video ?
<Ben96> krabador
<Ben96> da network stack config?
<krabador> Ben96, ok, vedi che dice
<akis24> Temeroya:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari dai un occhiata
<krabador> epizefiri, si era corrotto il file system
<krabador> epizefiri, puo' capitare con i blackout
<krabador> con gli smontaggi a secco
<krabador> o se il disco sta andando
<krabador> a malaffare
<epizefiri> uhm, non dovrebbero esservi stati blackout.. vado di smart?
<Temeroya> akis24: in particolare vlc mi da questo errore <<VLC non supporta il formato audio o video "hevc". Sfortunatamente non c'è modo di risolvere il problema.
<Temeroya> >>
<akis24> Temeroya: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> epizefiri, si
<krabador> epizefiri, smonta di nuovo la partizione, e manda un sudo fsck -a /dev/quellochesia
<epizefiri> krabador, /dev/sdb1: clean, 3262/9502720 files, 29908705/38009344 blocks
<krabador> epizefiri, beh, controlla i files, che l'operazione di fix dei nodi, puo' aver portato a qualche corruzione
<Temeroya> akis24: fatto
<krabador> epizefiri, per il resto, a livello file system sta apposto
<akis24> Temeroya: prova vedi se funziona adesso
<Ben96> krabador ancora nulla
<Ben96> ora nell'ultima riga mi dice end trace
<krabador> Ben96, che voce hai toccato nel bios, a riguardo della wireless?
<Temeroya> akis24: nada, non si apre
<akis24> Temeroya: provato con vlc ?
<Temeroya> akis24:  si
<Ben96> in realtà nessuna poiché era già disattivat
<Ben96> la voce network stuck config
<akis24> Temeroya:  dai anche questo  sempre da terminale  sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265     e poi riprova
<krabador> Ben96, era l'unica voce
<Temeroya> akis24: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto vlc-plugin-libde265
<akis24> Temeroya: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<Temeroya> 14.04
<akis24> Temeroya:  prova cosi  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-libde265 gstreamer1.0-libde265
<akis24> Temeroya: metti su pastebin   tutto
<Temeroya> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gstreamer0.10-libde265
<Temeroya> E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "gstreamer0.10-libde265"
<Temeroya> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gstreamer1.0-libde265
<Temeroya> E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "gstreamer1.0-libde265"
<akis24> Temeroya: dai sudo apt-get update  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Temeroya
<ubot-it> Temeroya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Temeroya> akis24: http://pastebin.com/CMxRiq4h
<akis24> Temeroya:  sudo apt get upgrade    e sempre su paste
<Temeroya> akis24: cosa ne pensi ? metto il ppa ? http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/07/ubuntu-H.265-HEVC-codec-libde265.html
<akis24> Temeroya: niente ppa
<akis24> Temeroya: usi versione a 32 o 64 bit?
<epizefiri> krabador, grazie
<akis24> Temeroya: e ti avevo chiesto di vedere output del comando prima
<Temeroya> ok
<Temeroya> sta finendp
<akis24> Temeroya: usi versione a 32 o 64 bit?
<Temeroya> akis24: http://pastebin.com/xSaY9rRF
<Temeroya> 64
<krabador> epizefiri, di niente
<akis24> Temeroya: manca una parte  non è tutto mi sembra
<Temeroya> finisce così....
<Temeroya> akis24: risolto!! ho messo il ppa e funge alla grande
<Temeroya> grazie cmq e scusa del tempo che ti ho fatto perdere
<Temeroya> spero solo che il ppa non sia backdorato xD
<krabador> Temeroya, tieni presente che il ppa potrebbe in futuro dare problemi
<krabador> sono fonti esterne non garantite
<krabador> Temeroya, se si bloccano gli aggiornamenti, controlla che non sia andato offline
<filippo> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filippo> non ho esperienza di IRC, quindi mi scuso in anticipo se non dovessi rispettare qualche regola. Ce la metterò tutta a farlo
<krabador> filippo, basta che non offendi, e che parli di ubuntu :D
<filippo> ho un problema con una stampante di rete, posso chiedere direttamente?
<filippo> distribuzuine xubuntu
<krabador> poni la tua domanda, se online c'è chi sa aiutarti, ti risponde
<filippo> il mio problema è che la stampante di rete stampa solo a colori e non c'è modo di far mantenere l'impostazione in B/W
<filippo> mi spiego meglio
<filippo> dalle impostazioni vado in stampanti
<filippo> poi scelgo proprietà e quando vado a cambiare l'impostazione se la voglio a colori o B/N, nel momento in cui premo il tasto applica, l'impostazione torna ad essere colori
<krabador> filippo, prova con superuser
<filippo> lanciando da terminale il programma che controlla le impostazioni delle stampanti?
<krabador> si
<filippo> l'ho provato adesso da un altro computer, ma non tiene l'impostazione
<krabador> filippo, ma quando imposti la stampa in bianco e nero, la stampa in quel modo?
<filippo> stamattina ho provato anche a guardare nel file PPD della stampante e ho provato a cambiare un'impostazione, ma niente da fare
<filippo> vado un passo indietro
<krabador> filippo, ma quando imposti la stampa in bianco e nero, la stampa in quel modo?
<filippo> mi ha chiamato un amico che ha una cartoleria che ha rilevato, e una stampante laser xerox A3 a colori
<filippo> lui ha bisogno di stampare in B/N normalmente e a colori quando lo chiedono i clienti
<cristian_c> filippo, un duvvio: le impostazioni sono quelle generali della stampante, o quella della copia del documento da stampare?
<cristian_c> *dubbio
<filippo> mi aveva chiesto di installare windows, ma gli ho detto che il sistema che ha è il piu indicato xche piu stabile e non soffre per virus quando gli portano le chiavette con i files
<krabador> filippo, la stampante di cui parli, stampa in bianco e nero quando richiesto, e non tiene l'impostazione generale, quando provi ad impostare, o non stampa proprio mai in bianco e nero ?
<filippo> lui mi ha chiesto di stampare i pdf in B/N
<filippo> ma l'opzione per cambiare questo settaggio, prima della fase di stampa non compare e quindi non puo scegliere
<filippo> avevo pensato di duplicare la stessa stampante e nominarla Xerox_B/Ncreare
<enziosavio> Filippo rispondi a quello che ti vien chiesto
<filippo> ok
<enziosavio> Fallo
<filippo> chiedi pure enzosavio
<krabador> enziosavio, non puntare armi
<enziosavio> E ma non gli hai chiesto per tre volte una cosa?
<filippo> enzosavio parla tu se ritieni che il dialogop è inutile, fai le domande presìcise e ti risponderò con la stessa precisione
<filippo> non accetto polemiche
<krabador> enziosavio, si , ok, "Fallo" è un po' aggressivo
<krabador> filippo, calma anche tu
<filippo> nessun problema, cerco solo di difendermi; non attacco nessuno
<krabador> filippo, parli di pdf , aperti con quale software?
<enziosavio> <krabador> filippo, ma quando imposti la stampa in bianco e nero, la stampa in quel modo?
<jester-> bbonil procedete con ordine
<filippo> non mi compare l'opzione con il lettore PDF, ma solo con un programma per stampare le foto. se mi dai un'attimo cerco di ricordare il lettore PDF
<filippo> il programma per il PDF è il visualizzatore di documenti di serie (uso una xubuntu)
<cristian_c> filippo, in genere, quando fai clic su Stampa, appare la finestra di configurazione della stampa
<filippo> si è vero, compare, ma manca la possibilità di scegliere se stampare in B/N o a colori
<filippo> se hai modo fai una prova
<filippo> adesso sto provando su un altro computer, dove è installata una stampante diversa dalla xerox
<cristian_c> filippo, scheda Colore
<enziosavio> prova con libreoffice
<cristian_c> si trova tra Qualità immagine e Avanzate
<cristian_c> enziosavio, deve stampare un pdf
<krabador> filippo, deve esserci "grey only blackscale"
<filippo> e se volessi creare una stampante che mi tiene le impostazioni in B/N
<krabador> filippo, puoi rispondere alle domande?
<filippo> cioè la stessa stampante duplicata, una colore e una B/N
<filippo> in questo momento non riesco a rispondere, perche il computer e la stampante è in cartoleria (non sono il proprietario) e a quest'ora è chiusa
<filippo> sto cercando di prepararmi questa soluzione per domani mattina
<cristian_c> filippo, beh, per andare da palermo a napoli, bisogna sicuramente passare per torino
<filippo> avevo pensato, come soluzione, a creare 2 stampanti, ma non so se la cosa mi consente di risolvere il problema. Devo considerare che chi utilizza questo sistema non è un utente esperto
<krabador> filippo, puoi fornire il modello della stampante?
<filippo> purtroppo non ricordo il modello esatto
<filippo> posso aggiungere che con il programma di foto, dove è possibile scegliere la stampa colore o B/N, la stampante fa il suo dovere
<enziosavio> Xubuntu apre i pdf con cosa?
<enziosavio> E allora che problema è
<enziosavio> Se fa il suo dovere il problema non esiste
<filippo> il sistema xubuntue la stampante servono a stampare quello che i clienti gli portano, compresi: foto documenti word e file PDF
<filippo> il problema ce l'ho con i PDF
<filippo> alla mia domanda però nessuno mi ha risposto
<krabador> filippo, tu non rispondi alle nostre, è una cosa abbastanza contagiosa
<cristian_c> filippo, sopratutto perché non hai risposto a nessuna delle innumerevoli domande che ti sono state poste
<cristian_c> e parliamo di record del canale probabilmente
<filippo> un attimo che ricontrollo
<enziosavio> Buonanotte
<filippo> allora azzeriamo tutto, per piacere
<filippo> cerco di porre la domanda in un altro modo
<filippo> in un file PPD, c'è possibilità di modificare una riga che dice alla stampante se stampare in B/N o a colori?
<cristian_c> filippo, ma perché devi complicare le cose, quando la soluzione è a portata di mano?
<filippo> allora facciamo una cosa, intanto vi ringrazio e mi rendo conto che non ho informazioni sufficienti a dare risposte precise. Domani mattina torno da questo amico e mi annoto il modello e tutti i passaggi che farò
<filippo> domani sera mi ricollego al canale e, spero, vi faccio sapere se ho risolto o se ho ancora bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> filippo, se il tuo amico è connesso, connettiti anche da li
<filippo> intanto vi ringrazio per la pazienza e la disponibiltà e mi rendo conto che non è semplice darmi una mano se non ho informazioni piu precise
<filippo> non ci avevo pensato
<filippo> ma voi siete sempre connessi?
<krabador> filippo, questo è il canale di supporto italiano ufficiale di ubuntu
<krabador> filippo, è sempre aperto
<Bock> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con skype... Quando avvio la chat, la finestra poi non riesco a chiuderla, cioè i contorni della finestra spariscono, in pratica  non vedo i soliti 3 tasti come posso fare?
<krabador> filippo, si entra , si chiede, e se ci sono online utenti che sanno la risposta, ed hanno voglia di rispondere, rispondono
<filippo> proverò a connettermi quando sono li. Spero di trovarvi. Intanto grazie. Vi saluto ed esco dal canale
<krabador> filippo, ciao , buona serata
<cristian_c> Bock, ho avuto lo stesso problema
<krabador> Bock, da dove hai installato skype?
<cristian_c> Bock, quale DE?
<filippo> grazie. un ultima domanda: come si esce dal canale?
<Bock> krabador, ho fatto semplicemente sudo apt-get install skype...
<krabador> filippo, /part
<Bock> krabador, uso Lubuntu
<filippo> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Bock, anch'io
<Bock> cristian_c, è un problema che ha questa distro?
<krabador> Bock, lubuntu 14.10 ?
<cristian_c> Bock, no
<cristian_c> ho segnalato il bug su launchpad
<Bock> krabador, si
<cristian_c> Bock, in pratica è un problema del tema
<cristian_c> neanche di qtconfig
<cristian_c> Bock, cambia il tema finché non lo fixano
<cristian_c> (se lo fixano)
<Bock> cristian_c, ok, adesso provo... quale tema mi consigli?
<cristian_c> Bock, uno che funzioni
<cristian_c> Bock, di default c'è il box
<Bock> cristian_c, adesso ne provo uno
<flipk> ciaoo
<krabador> !ciao | flipk
<ubot-it> flipk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Bock, Bock in pratica , non ti fa cambiare la dimensione del font, per come l'hanno fatto
<cristian_c> anche se la cambi, non vine caricata quella salvata
<Bock> cristian_c, ho cambiato tema ma non funziona...
<cristian_c> Bock, da dove lo hai cambiato?
<cristian_c> Bock, hai lavorato sulla dimensione del font?
<fabiobongio> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> dalle prove che ho fatto solo il tema di default presenta il bug
<krabador> !ciao | fabiobongio
<ubot-it> fabiobongio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabiobongio> ho scaricato Stronghold Crusader 2
<fabiobongio> ma non riesco a farlo partire
<fabiobongio> mi appare l'icona sul desk
<Bock> cristian_c, semplicemente sono andato su cambia aspetto e ho scelto un altro tema...
<fabiobongio> ma quando apro si carica e non succede niente
<cristian_c> Bock, come ci sei arrivato?
<cristian_c> fabiobongio, ti sei procurato il gioco dal sito ufficiale?
<cristian_c> e se no, da dove?
<fabiobongio> da http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/64514118/file.html
<fabiobongio> non so quanto sia attendibile
<Bock> cristian_c, dal menu...
<cristian_c> Bock, ok, ma si è aperta la finestra Personalizza aspetto e stile?
<fabiobongio> ma c'era un tutorial che faceva vedere che funzionava
<Bock> cristian_c, menu --> preferenze--> cambia aspetto e stile
<cristian_c> fabiobongio, magari non è il gioco originale...
<cristian_c> fabiobongio, in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | fabiobongio
<ubot-it> fabiobongio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabiobongio> ah ok grazie mille!
<cristian_c> Bock, e nella finestra nuova, cos'hai selezionato?
<cristian_c> quale scheda
<fabiobongio> scusate il disturbo!!!
<krabador> Bock, pero' se premi il tasto destro su bordo finestra appare il comando chiudi
<Bock> cristian_c, sono andato su bordi e ho cambiato lo stile...
<Bock> krabador, non ho il bordo della finestra... per chiuderla devo andare sotto nella barra delle applicazioni e cliccare con il destro
<krabador> Bock, clicca su un contatto, fa partire una chat, vai nell'angolo in basso a destra
<krabador> Bock, tasto destro
<krabador> ed hai anche chiudi
<cristian_c> Bock, non in Elementi?
<cristian_c> e c'è pure il pulsante Applica
<Bock> krabador, si da li ho anche chiudi, non ci avevo fatto caso...
<Bock> cristian_c, non sono andato su Elementi... ho cambiato lo stile dei bordi...
<krabador> Bock, ti consente di sbattertene per il momento
<Bock> krabador, si quello si però chiedevo per sapere cosa fosse...
<Bock> comunque caso mai con i temi provo domani, adesso devo andare che domani mi aspetta una giornata intensa :)
<cristian_c> Bock, il metodo di krabador è un buon sistema per chiuderlo
<Bock> grazie per l'aiuto, notte a tutti...
<cristian_c> Bock, ma se vuoi restringere la finestra (perché il problema non è che non c'è la barra, ma che esce fuori dallo schermo in realtà), devi cambiare tema da Elementi e poi cambiare la dimensione del font
<cristian_c> infine Applica e Chiudi
<cristian_c> lol
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-08
<lia> Buonasera,
<Guest81525> non so come ma mi ritrovo l aspetto della pagina cambiato e come vi spiego sapete con il grigio tipo mattonella le freccette dei vecchi pc?
<Guest81525> rivoglio la modalità che avevo prima come faccio a cambiarla?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Guest81525: ma di che pagina parli?
<Guest81525> la pagina che apro per navigare su internet
<Guest81525> ho le freccette dello scorrimento sai come erano nei vecchi pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> Guest81525: parli del programma che ti fa scrivere i siti internet che vuoi visitare? (programma che in gergo si chiama browser e che usi Ubuntu di default è Firefox)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok nottee ragazzuoli.. stacco per oggi!!
<glpiana> ola
<BALOLLO> Ciao a tutti! io sono nuovo del mondo Ubuntu.. sto scaricando ora la versione più recente.. e vorrei avere delle dritte per istallarlo correttamente su mac
<BALOLLO> ;)
<ExPBoy> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<BALOLLO> grazie!
<ExPBoy> (anche se installare linux su mac... vabbhè lasciamo stare)
<BALOLLO> Perché?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<crazydark> ragazzi chi mi aiuta con psyBNC
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<GURUGU> 'ngiorno anche a te
<gwomag> buongiorno a tutti.Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu ver.14.04.Ho eseguito l'aggiornamento dalla ver.13.4 ma al momento
<gwomag> dell'installazione mi si blocca con la seguente scritta :random:non blocking pool is initializes - c'è qualcuno che può dirmi cosa debbo fare?
<enzotib> gwomag: l'aggiornamento è possibile solo tra una versione e la successiva, oppure tra una LTS e la successiva, quindi l'aggiornamento da 13.04 a 14.04 non è supportato
<gwomag> ed allora ?
<Luciph3r> un software per utilizzare il pc come fosse una lavagna ?
<Luciph3r> volendo anche gimp fa al caso mio ... ma esiste qualcosa di specifico ?
<gwomag> come faccio a ripartire?
<Luciph3r> non ti da bash ?
<Luciph3r> gwomag: è tipo in kpanic ?
<gwomag> non so neppure di cosa stai parlando scusa ma sono proprio alle rpime armi
<Luciph3r> gwomag: scarica la iso ficcala in una penna e reinstalla
<gwomag> ok grazie
<Luciph3r> il modo piu veloce ;)
<gwomag> ma non perdo tutti i dati?
<Luciph3r> si
<Luciph3r> fai backup della home ... meglio di quello che ti interessa
<Luciph3r> hai fatto una partizione /home ?
<gwomag> e non cìè altra possibilità?
<gwomag> no!
<Luciph3r> gwomag: allora tutto / , fai backup ... io evito di fare aggiornamenti di versione mi ha dato sempre rogne in passato
<Luciph3r> gwomag: magari vai avanti ... e ti da altre rogne dopo ...
<gwomag> ti ringrazio per l'aiuto ,vado a suicidarmi!!!?!!
<Luciph3r> dai 10 minuti di lavoro
<gwomag> speriamo!!!
<Luciph3r> ;-)
<Esseno> Ciao!!
<Esseno> Interessante UBUNTU, ma dopo averlo istallato ho riscontrato problemi con i driver + software + giochi.
<Esseno> Molto molto lento UBUNTU base, probabilmernte obsoleto il mio pc (10 years old).
<Esseno> Allora mi sono scaricato XUBUNTU e LUBUNTU, che consigliate per pc vecchietti come il mio. (1,8ghz + 2Gb Ram).
<spvfabio> Ho provato ad installare ubuntu 14.04 su portatile con windows 7 scegliendo la modalita installa accanto a win 7
<spvfabio> ma dopo aver scelto lo spazio per la partizione non va avanti
<Esseno> Vorrei sapere come accedere ad area competente e sioprattutto FATTIVA, per poter risolvere problemidi istallazione varie (ho 7/8 cd con programmi vari che avevo con XP s.p.3  e giravano bene) Poi 2 giochi: WARRIOR KING e AGE OF MITOLOGY TITAN EXPANSION
<ExPBoy> Esseno, i programmi per win e i giochi per win non sempre (anzi quasi mai) girano su ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | spvfabio
<ubot-it> spvfabio: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Esseno> Mi piacerebbe avere delle dritte per sostituire programmi software non proprio originali, e se UBUNTU ha in scaletta archivio tipo: PICTUR IT - PHOTOSHOP - ENCICLOPEDIA ENCARTA -
<ExPBoy> "non propio originali" .....
<Esseno> RECENTEMENTE HO ACQUISTATO UN WALKMAN PER CONVERTIRE MUSICASSETTE A FORMATO MP3.
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo | Esseno
<ubot-it> Esseno: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<LostInMyHead> Esseno: che intendi con "in scaletta"?
<Esseno> NON MI LEGGE IL CD SOFTWARE, 'AUDACITY.EXE'
<Esseno> sorry....
<ExPBoy> Esseno, forse non hai capito una cosa fondamentale
<LostInMyHead> Esseno: i file .exe sono file di installazioni creati per windows, non funzionano su altri os
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<Esseno> quindi sbatto via il prodotto? o mi potete fornire alternativa?
<ExPBoy> a sapere che vuoi forse qualcosa c'è
<Esseno> chiedo aiuto per poter istallare questo software, quindi procedere...
<ExPBoy> Esseno, se il "prodotto" come lo chiami tu funziona in windows e non ha driver per linux non andrà mai
<ExPBoy> vedi sul sito del profuttore se ha sofrware/driver per linux
<LostInMyHead> dipende anche da come "il profdotto" funziona...
<ExPBoy> eh
<Esseno> scusate il mio modus operndi, ma non sono un esperto... 'ezcap' è la marca del walkman...cercherò in rete
<Esseno> e cosa mi dici di prodotti alternativi a photoshop-fotoritocco-enciclopedia da usare offline..
<ExPBoy> Esseno, qui si da supporto per ubuntu non supporto per software...
<Esseno> alloora ditemi a cosa servite voi, cioè quali problemi devo esporvi
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Esseno> grazie chiedo scusa a tutti il modo diretto e magari un po sfacciato...questo è il mio modo di trattare le cose materiali...
<Esseno> sorry...
<Esseno> riformulo...in quella guida troverò ad esempio sostitutivi di prodotti che uso attualmente?
<N3mo> Salve, ho creato un collegamento sul desktop del cestino ma non mi visualizza l' immagine del' icona.... come posso fare a scegliere un icona personalizzata? ho provato con tasto destro propietà ma non vedo nessuna opzione adatta. Uso KDE
<Riccardone> ciao a tutti ho da poco preso un laptop con Ubuntu 14.10 pre-installato ... C'è modo di cambiare il window manager di unity ?
<Riccardone> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Riccardone> vorrei mettereXubuntu 14.04 ma non so se questo pc è UEFI ...
<Riccardone> ho già fatto la USB-pen e la live funge .. posso installare ?
<N3mo> Prova, al massimo rimetti su Ubuntu
<N3mo> Ma sono convinto che funzionerà!
<locusta> ciao
<Marcy12222> Come posso aprire il terminale da tastiera su Ubuntu 14.04??
<Marcy12222> Ho un grosso problema qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<Marcy12222> QUALCUNO MI PUO' DARE UNA MANO????????????
<LostInMyHead> cntl+super+t
<LostInMyHead> se non ricordo male
<LostInMyHead> o Ctrl+Alt+T
<LostInMyHead> Marcy12222: poi dimmi quale delle due se funziona
<Marcy12222> aspetta io sto cercando in tutti i modi di ripristinare o per lo meno cercare di far funzionare ubuntu perchè mi sono sparite tutte le barre e sul desktop ci sono solo le icone
<Marcy12222> come faccio a farle ricomparire??
<sin> hola!come metto in condivisione due computer su rete domestica?il so è ubuntu 14.04LTS
<sin> ot
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Marcy12222
<ubot-it> Marcy12222: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> sin, spiegati meglio
<Alfasus> Salve a tutti
<Alfasus> Uso Kubuntu. Il mio PC ha due dischi. Sul primo sono installati due versioni di prova di kubuntu ed un Windows 7. Sul secondo c'è il sistema Kubuntu che uso (usavo) normalmente. Attualmente quando faccio partire il Kubuntu che si trova sul secondo disco ricevo il msg "Kernel panic - not syncing; Attempted to Kill init! exitcode=0x00000100"
<B6912> Salve
<B6912> avrei un piccolo problema durante l'installazione di linux 14.04
<B6912> ubuntu*
<B6912> durante installazione linux appare \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<B6912> impossibile caricare il file
<N3mo> HA+
<N3mo> Hai controllato l'integrità dell' iso?
<B6912> si
<B6912> facendo il controllo del disco
<B6912> s dice nessun errore
<B6912> inoltre sul fisso funziona correttamente
<B6912> quindi direi che il problema sia nell'istallazione sul portatiel
<B6912> portatile*
<B6912> ma non riesco a capire il perché
<N3mo> Non stai usando Wubi,vero?
<B6912> assolutamente no
<B6912> ho provato a far partire il disco dal boot
<B6912> ma non riesco a capire perché
<B6912> lo avvio anche in modalità UEFI
<B6912> faccio partire l'installazione ma ad un certo punto mi dice
<B6912> Kernel fatal error
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ormai è una telenovela la tua
<B6912> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, e ti si era pure detto cosa fare
<cristian_c> a cui hai risposto 'ok'
<B6912> sono due giorni che cerco di trovare la soluzione :(
<cristian_c> B6912, semplicemente, non utilizzare wubi
<cristian_c> installa come si deve
<B6912> non lo utilizzo
<cristian_c> B6912, anzi, prima prova in live
<B6912> lo faccio partire dal boot in modalità
<cristian_c> <B6912> durante installazione linux appare \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<cristian_c> mica tanto...
<B6912> UEFI
<B6912> e mi appare kernel panic
<cristian_c> B6912, molto semplicemente, avvia una live
<B6912> con l'avvio guidato?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ciao. mi si era detto di fare il ripristino seguendo il wiki. Purtroppo il live CD di Kubuntu non prevede  la funzione "Aggiornamento", ma solo Prova o Installazione
<cristian_c> B6912, non c'è un avvio guidato, a quanto so
<cristian_c> B6912, su dvd o usb?
<B6912> asp
<cristian_c> o cd
<B6912> su dvd
<cristian_c> B6912, hai impostato il boot da dvd?
<cristian_c> nel bios
<LostInMyHead> lunica cosa simile all'avvio guidato è wubi
<B6912> si
<cristian_c> Alfasus, puoi postare una schermata dalla live?
<cristian_c> <N3mo> Non stai usando Wubi,vero?
<cristian_c> <B6912> assolutamente no
<cristian_c> <B6912> non lo utilizzo
<cristian_c> -,-
<B6912> allora quando apro il cd in modalità normale mi dice che posso avviare l'installazione da cd guidato
<B6912> non so neanche cosa sia wubi .-.
<cristian_c> B6912, aprire il cd?
<cristian_c> B6912, allora perché hai detto che non lo stai usando , lol?
<cristian_c> B6912, imposta il bios, e fai il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> e poi scegli la modalità 'Prova'
<B6912> fatto
<B6912> e mi da il kernel panic
<LostInMyHead> B6912: da dove lo apri il cd?
<cristian_c> B6912, fatto cosa?
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<B6912> prova ed installa
<Alfasus> cristian_c, una schermata di cosa?
<cristian_c> B6912, hai riavviato il pc?
<B6912> ok asp
<B6912> si
<cristian_c> Alfasus, del punto in cui dici di non trovare l'opzione
<LostInMyHead> B6912: partiamo da questo: hai il cd in mano, cosa hai fatto poi?
<B6912> l'ho inserito nel lettore cd/dvd
<B6912> ah
<B6912> mi appare questo quando faccio prova ed installa
<B6912> sto caricando lìimmagine
<LostInMyHead> ma lo hai installato facendo partire il cd da windows?
<B6912> devo ricaricare la pagina
<B6912> un secondo
<B6912> no, l'ho fatto partire in modalità UEFI
<LostInMyHead-> In modalità uefi che significa?
<B6912> eccomi
<LostInMyHead-> In modalità uefi che significa?
<B6912> http://mrmodd.it/wp/wp-content/uploads/Kernel_Panic_Linux.png
<B6912> mi appare questa schermata
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ci provo.               Se può essere utile ti informo che dal Kubuntu sul primo disco, dove ora mi trovo, vedo le partizioni del secondo disco ( radice ed home del kubuntu sul secondo disco)
<cristian_c> B6912, e prima?
<B6912> prima della foto?
<B6912> p.s. ho disabiitato il fast boot e il secure boot
<cristian_c> B6912, perché?
<B6912> perché così diceva la guida
<B6912> ho seguito la guida
<LostInMyHead> cioè fammi capire... hai cercato in internet kernel panic linux e hai postato la prima immagine trovata?
<B6912> si poichè non riesco a caricare la foto che ho fatto ma è identica
<B6912> quello che mi appare è quello
<cristian_c> B6912, non mi risulta che la guida ti dica di farlo necessariamente
<B6912> p.s. sul fisso, windows 7, ho fatto il tutto, senza modalità uefi e funziona correttamente
<B6912> ma sul portatile che ho windows 8 non mi riesce
<krabador> B6912 lo deve essere anche il contenuto
<krabador> kernel panic significa migliaia di cose
<cristian_c> B6912, infatti è una situazione diversa
<LostInMyHead> difficile visto che sto errore non riguarda l'avvio e manco ubuntu
<B6912> allora
<B6912> io accedo al boot
<B6912> poi?
<privato89> ciao
<privato89> cerco un aiuto
<krabador> B6912 al GRUB che ti appare all'avvio del DVD, premi "e" sulla prima linea , e scrivi  fianco di quiet splash , noapic nolapic nomodeset
<B6912> ok
<B6912> ok, poi devo farlo partire?
<LostInMyHead> !aiuto | privato89
<ubot-it> privato89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> B6912, cancella pure quiet splash , e premi f10
<privato89> ok. Chiedo subito
<B6912> ok
<B6912> dopo averlo premuto?
<privato89> Ho installato Ubuntu sul mio PC fisso. Tutto andato alla grande. Solo che poi ho voluto installare i driver della scheda grafica e sono nati i problemi!
<privato89> Praticamente ho una 7970, e dal sito ufficiale ho scaricato i driver catalyst. solo che al riavvio del sistema, lo schermo era tutto nero
<krabador> B6912: dopo aver fatto la modifica che ti ho segnalato , premi f10 e vedi se parte
<B6912> ok
<B6912> provo subito
<krabador> privato89: quale Ubuntu?
<privato89> ubuntu classico
<LostInMyHead-> ...
<krabador> numero versione?
<privato89> ah si u attimo
<privato89> ubuntu-14.04.1 x64
<krabador> privato89, allora , hai scaricato il deb , dal sito AMD?
<privato89> si
<privato89> e mi chiedeva di installare prima fglxr-core (o qualcosa del genere)
<krabador> come lo hai installato?
<privato89> e l'ho installato, così poi ho installato il pacchetto deb
<privato89> tramite terminale
<krabador> privato89: nel momento in cui si blocca il sistema all'avvio, premi ctrl alt f2
<privato89> ok, cosa dovrebbe uscirmi?
<krabador> un terminale
<privato89> cmq ho provato ad avviare anche tramite modalità grafica di emergenza ma non andava in nessun modo
<privato89> nel terminale cosa scrivo?
<krabador> e li sarebbe il caso che ce l'hai davanti
<krabador> è apparso il terminale, se ce l'hai davanti?
<B6912> Sto provando
<privato89> no, ero nelle impostazioni avanzate, entrando da grub
<privato89> aspetta che mi connetto alla chat tramite ipad, così lavoro
<krabador> ok
<privato890> Ciao
<privato89> ok
<privato89> mi disconnetto da qui e continuo da ipad
<B6912> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/L6YYOwNRauFsBmkXnNTA
<B6912> E apparso questo
<B6912> E ora?
<privato890> Ho avviato ubuntu, ma dando Ctrl+alt+F2 non mi da niente
<privato890> posso partire la recovery mode se vuoi
<krabador> privato890 , a questo punto devi proprio.
<krabador> privato890 connettiti ad un cavo
<privato890> Ad un cavo?
<jester-> privato890: di rete
<privato890> Sono giá attaccato
<karmine> ciao
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> sei in recovery?
<karmine> ragazzi ho aggiornato kubuntu 12.04 con il 14.04
<privato890> ho alcune opzioni da scegliere dal menù di riapristino
<privato890> si
<karmine> pero al riavvio metto pass
<karmine> e schermata nera
<karmine> come fare?
<krabador> privato890, seleziona network
<privato890> Ok
<privato890> fatto
<karmine> vi prego
<privato890> è ritornato al menù di ripristino
<krabador> seleziona robot
<krabador> privato890: root
<jester-> karmine: avanzatp come?
<privato890> fatto
<krabador> karmine, ctrl alt f2, fai il login , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<privato890> posso dare comandi da terminale adesso
<karmine> inserisco la password avanza al caricamento e poi nera
<krabador> privato890 dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<karmine> ma quando clicco ctrl alt f2
<jester-> karmine: come sei passato alla 14.04
<karmine> dalla 12.04 aggiornamento on line
<karmine> ma ctrl... no fa nulla
<jester-> karmine: pare sia venuto a capocchia
<privato890> Kabrador non riesco a fare quel segno con la tadtiera
<privato890> questo segno |
<jester-> !ripristino | karmine
<ubot-it> karmine: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<karmine> ma perchè è danneggiato
<karmine> l'tente guest entra
<karmine> io no
<krabador> privato890 , il tasto a fianco all'1
<privato890> Con quel tasto mi fa una freccia
<hopkins> ciao a tutti
<karmine> non succede nulla
<karmine> come è possibile
<krabador> privato890 loadkeys it
<privato890> cosa significa
<privato890> ah ok
<privato890> ho dato il comando
<privato890> asp
<privato890> ho dato il comando ma mi fa se le freccia
<Alfasus__> cristian_c, sono su il live CD di kubuntu. Non ho la minima idea di come posso mandarti la schermata che mi hai chiesto. Infatti appena partito il live CD mi chiede di andare in "prova" od in "installazione" e mi pare di non avere su questa schermata alcun strumento. Cosa posso fare per inviarti la schermata che mi hai richiesto?
<karmine> mi aiutate
<karmine> a partire da testo
<privato890> evvai trovato
<cristian_c> Alfasus__, se vai in Installazione arriva alla parte fondamentale di cui parli
<cristian_c> Alfasus__, tu hai detto che non compare l'opzione in quella schermata, quindi posta la foto
<krabador> Alfasus__: per ripristinare, basta che selezioni la partizione root del sistema che hai  , per l'installazione , e non la formati
<krabador> formatti
<privato890> Finalmentee ho dato il comando
<privato890> Adesso?
<karmine> a me chi mi aiuta
<karmine> perchè con il Guest entro e con il mio login no?
<karmine> la psw va ma schermata nera
<krabador> privato890: devi elencare il risultato
<cristian_c> <karmine> ragazzi ho aggiornato kubuntu 12.04 con il 14.04
<cristian_c> krabador, hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> *karmine
<karmine> we
<krabador> io no
<krabador> non iniziamo
<cristian_c> :P
<karmine> a me dopo il login da schermata nera
<cristian_c> krabador, sì, ma ti ho fatto una domanda
<cristian_c> e allora, ufff
<karmine> MI AIUTATE
<cristian_c> karmine sì, ma ti ho fatto una domanda
<karmine> quale?
<privato890> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Y3FGZkT7QcGaDkggqSEO
<cristian_c> karmine, hai aggiunto ppa?
<karmine> no
<privato890> Kabrador ti ho linkato la foto
<karmine> ho installato la 12.04 e poi on line mi ha aggiornato alla 14.04
<karmine> riavvio
<karmine> ho aggiornato i driver nvidia questo si
<karmine> mi chiedeva di farlo
<cristian_c> karmine, come li hai aggiornati?
<karmine> scaricandoli
<karmine> ma me li ha suggerito lui
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> karmine, da dove li hai scaricati?
<cristian_c> lui chi?
<karmine> il sistema
<cristian_c> krabador, avvia una live
<karmine> non dal gestore dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> oppure, vai in modalità ripristino
<karmine> pero Guest entra e io no
<privato890> Kabrador ti ho linkato l'immagine
<cristian_c> karmine, e da dove li hai aggiornati?
<karmine> nn lo so
<karmine> come entro?
<cristian_c> karmine, dal grub
<karmine> e come faccio
<cristian_c> krabador, intanto fermati al grub, e poi ci sono opzioni avanzate
<cristian_c> karmine, intanto fermati al grub, e poi ci sono opzioni avanzate
<karmine> in che senso mi fermo al login
<karmine> ?
<cristian_c> karmine, non al login, al grub
<karmine> ma in automatico parte kubuntu
<karmine> se nn clicco niente
<cristian_c> karmine, allora avvia una live
<cristian_c> che altrimenti si fa notte
<privato890> Kabrador ci 6
<karmine> una live di quale versione
<cristian_c> karmine, quella che hai a disposizione
<karmine> il 12.04 da dvd
<cristian_c> karmine, ok
<Alfasus__> cristian_c, se vado in installazione non mi appare, come mi dice la guida la funzione "aggiornamento". Non so come si posta una foto, o forse non capisco cosa intendi dire esattamente quando dici "posta la foto". Se "ripristinare" significa "installare" sulla partizione del kubuntu sul secondo disco, allora ho già fatto questa operazione. Il risultato è stato che dopo un'apparente installazione , che terminava con il msg
<Alfasus__>  "l'installazione è quasi conclusa" e dopo OTTO ore di invana attesa  ho spento il PC
<karmine> cosa faccio start kubuntu
<cristian_c> !image | Alfasus__
<ubot-it> Alfasus__: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> karmine, devi eseguire il boot da dvd
<karmine> fatto
<karmine> ho la schermata
<cristian_c> karmine, sei sul desktop?
<cristian_c> in live
<karmine> notebook in live
<karmine> ma in live devo far partire kubuntu
<cristian_c> karmine, ora apri un terminale
<privato890> Kabrador
<karmine> ora faccio avvia kubuntu
<cristian_c> privato890, hai problemi con il pacchetto fglrx-updates
<cristian_c> che non risulta installato
<cristian_c> karmine, hai detto che sei già in live
<cristian_c> lol
<karmine> sta caricando
<privato890> No, ho installato il catalyst dal sito ufficiale, ma ubuntu si avvia a schermo neo
<privato890> nero
<cristian_c> privato890, non si scarica il catalyst dal sito ufficiale
<privato890> adesso sono arrivato al terminale dalla recovery, abilitando la rete ed entrando in root
<krabador> privato890 , allora sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-core
<cristian_c> privato890, e qui è presente il pacchetto, quindi non so quanto sia valido ciò che dici
<privato890> non lo sapevo, dato che quello install abile dai driver aggiuntivi mi riportava la risoluzione dello schermo con uno zoom lontano
<cristian_c> privato890, sono quelli in Driver aggiuntivi che al massimo puoi installare
<krabador> privato890 hai letto?
<privato890> Si labrador, sto digitando. Grazie
<karmine> sono in live con la 12.04
<karmine> cosa faccio
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> karmine, ora apri un terminale
<karmine> fatto
<cristian_c> karmine, ls -l /media
<privato890> Kabrador sta rimuovendo, come finisce ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> !paste | karmine
<ubot-it> karmine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> karmine, riporta il risultato su pastebin
<karmine> un attimo
<privato890> Finito
<privato890> riavvio il sistema?
<karmine> esce qualcosa sul cd rom
<karmine> che faccio
<krabador> privato890 si
<privato890> Ok
<cristian_c> karmine, come detto prima, riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | karmine
<ubot-it> karmine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<privato890> Evvai si avvia
<karmine> 1
<karmine> 2
<karmine> total 0
<karmine> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 gen 8 19:18 cdrom -> /cdrom
<karmine> fatto
<karmine> fatto
<krabador> privato890, bene
<karmine> esce total 0
<karmine> i permessi
<privato890> Kabrador vorrei comunque installare i driver della mia scheda
<privato890> ora sto installando il catalyst dai driver aggiuntivi di ubuntu
<karmine> christian
<karmine> cdrom -> /cdrom
<privato890> All'avvio mi compare sempre system problem program detector
<cristian_c> karmine, devi incollare su pastebin, ti è stato detto due volte di usarlo e anche fornito il link
<cristian_c> karmine, esce solo quello?
<karmine> è l'ho incollato
<karmine> sto con 2 pc
<krabador> privato890 fornisci informazioni
<karmine> cmq esce:
<karmine> total 0
<privato890> non mi permette di premere nulla
<karmine> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 gen 8 19:18 cdrom ->cdrom
<cristian_c> karmine, su pastebin, non in canale, altrimenti il bot ti butta fuori
<cristian_c> se spammi più di tot righe alla volta
<karmine> eccoquello che esce
<karmine> 1 rigo
<privato890> comunque ho installato i driver catalyst da ubuntu ed ho questo problema di zoom
<cristian_c> karmine, ma non compaiono i dischi interni nel gestore file?
<krabador> privato890 li hai installati adesso?
<cristian_c> sulla colonna sinistra
<karmine> si
<karmine> ne veniamo a capo^?
<privato890> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3KFXfKJRTnapA4DQVvqm
<privato890> Si, li ho installati adesso
<karmine> che devo fa
<cristian_c> karmine, postami una foto, così vediamo
<cristian_c> karmine, dopo aver selezionato il disco
<karmine> ma di cosa
<cristian_c> karmine, del gestore file
<cristian_c> !image | karmine
<ubot-it> karmine: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<privato890> Kabrador da come puoi vedere lo schermo ha la risoluzione adatta
<privato890> Anzi lo zoom, poiché anche a 1920x1080 è uguale, ci sono comunque le barre nere
<privato890> come risolvo"
<privato890> il catalyst non mi permette di modificare la scala, understand ed overscan
<privato890> privato890
<privato890> Kabrador da come puoi vedere lo schermo ha la risoluzione adatta
<privato890> Anzi lo zoom, poiché anche a 1920x1080 è uguale, ci sono comunque le barre nere
<privato890> Il catalyst non mi permette di modificare la scala, understand ed overscan
<privato890> Ci sei
<privato890> Kabrador
<privato890> va be. Grazie a tutti comunque
<weedo> sera a tutti, mi potete dire come posso ripartizionare l hard disk? non ho piu la pendrive con il live di ubuntu la devo perforza rifare?
<LostInMyHead> se spieghi meglio cosa devi fare magari ci capiamo
<weedo> devo fare un dual boot con windows
<LostInMyHead> ok...ora guarda è tutto chiaro
<LostInMyHead> che cosa hai installato?
<LostInMyHead> cosa devi ripartizonare?
<LostInMyHead> devi sinstallare ubuntu o windows?
<LostInMyHead> versione di ubuntu?
<weedo> al momento ho installato solo ubuntu ultima versione e devo fare il dual boot con windows 7 (per ora ho solo l iso)
<LostInMyHead> hai solo l'iso di ubuntu?
<weedo> no ho solo l iso di windows, al momento sto scrivendo da pc con ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> ok, per ripartizionare il disco ti basta liberare dello spazio per windows7
<weedo> esatto è quello che devo fare
<LostInMyHead> gparted e crea uno spazio non allocato o  ntfs
<weedo> l ho scaricato ma non mi fa fare niente
<LostInMyHead> cosa significa non mi fa fare niente? di dira qualche errore
<weedo> non da nessun errore, però tipo quando voglio diminuire lo spazio di ubuntu (piu o meno 300 gb) non me lo fa fare
<weedo> mi è comparso questo messaggio: Non è possibile creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni quando sono presenti partizioni attive.  Le partizioni attive sono quelle in uso, come un file system montato o uno spazio di swap abilitato.
<weedo> Utilizzare le opzioni del menù Partizione, come «Smonta» o «Disattiva swap», per disattivare tutte le partizioni su questo device prima di creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni.
<hanson> ciao
<hanson> mi date il link delle vecchie versioni di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> weedo: fallo da live che fai prima
<LostInMyHead> hanson: che versione ti occorre?
<hanson> 12.04.1 lts 32 bit
<LostInMyHead> hanson: tre versioni son supportate ed esistono ancora i server 12.04, 14.04, 14.10... le altre son terminate
<hanson> 12.04
<hanson> su questo sito c era una volta il link alle vecchie versioni
<hanson> mi date  il link
<LostInMyHead> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<hanson> non è questo sito
<LostInMyHead> inanzitutto calma
<LostInMyHead> in secondo luogo quello è il sito ufficiale
<hanson> raga cè la 14.04 a cd
<LostInMyHead> no
<LostInMyHead> ma mi sa che manco la 12.04 era per cd
<LostInMyHead> ora non mi ricosdo bene ma mi pare proprio di no
<frezli> ciao raga vorrei una mano per avviare brackets con una icona dal desktop , ma non riesco a risalire al comando da dare, non c'è un semplice file da avviare
<cristian_c> !info brackets
<ubot-it> Package brackets does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !chat | fre
<ubot-it> fre: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !chat | frezli
<ubot-it> frezli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pedrotti> salve
<krabador> !ciao | pedrotti
<ubot-it> pedrotti: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pedrotti> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 64 bit 14.04 lts....su di una motherboard fatality asrock
<pedrotti> mi da un problema sul fallback.efi... non lo trova..
<krabador> pedrotti, e si bloccao li?
<pedrotti> arriva al menu "install ubuntu" e poi rimane il prompt lampeggiante su schermo nero
<krabador> pedrotti, come è impostato uefi secure boot, nel bios?
<pedrotti> dsebaled
<krabador> pedrotti, usb o dvd ?
<pedrotti> dvd
<pedrotti> entrambi in realtà
<krabador> pedrotti, allora, dal menu del supporto, in boot, premi f6
<krabador> pedrotti, seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> premi f2 , seleziona italiano
<krabador> pedrotti, seleziona "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<pedrotti> menu di supporto?
<krabador> pedrotti, il menu di quando parte il supporto di installazione
<krabador> supporto ---> dvd/usb
<pedrotti> ok, nel menu del bios iniziale quindi?
<krabador> pedrotti, no
<pedrotti> quando parte il cd di ubuntu?
<krabador> pedrotti, bingo
<pedrotti> ok
<pedrotti> grazie provo
<privato89> sera
<privato89> Come si aggiungono gli effetti in compiz, tipo: burn per le finestre infuocate ecc
<krabador> privato89, cos'è , un attacco da gioco fantasy?
<privato89> ahahah si
<privato89> vorrei impostare questi effetti :D
<LostInMyHead> roba di 10 anni fa
<krabador> privato89, che ubuntu hai detto di avere? 14.04 ?
<privato89> eh vabe... non è mai troppo tardi
<cristian_c> il cubbbbo
<privato89> si kabrador
<cristian_c> di compiz
<jester-> privato89: compiz è una ciodeca non piu sviluppata. unity, per adesso, è un plugin di compiz
<krabador> privato89, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<privato89> kabrador ho già installato compiz insieme agli ectra
<privato89> ma non ho gli altri effetti che si vedono solitamente nei video
<privato89> *extra
<privato89> mi mancano quegli effetti
<krabador> privato89, su tutti quelli che vedi nei video, devi smanettare a mano
<krabador> privato89, cosa sconsigliata, vista la precarietà di compiz
<privato89> e cosa mi consigli
<privato89> io unity l'ho già visto in compiz se non vado errato...
<krabador> privato89, di goderti poche cose, esteticamente , di compiz
<privato89> Certo, è che avendo installato il driver ufficiale della scheda video, adesso ubuntu va alla grande
<krabador> bene, buttati allora, sui giochi, se giochi
<privato89> no, non ci gioco... era uno sfizio da togliere
<privato89> comunque ok :)
<privato89> vorrei iniziare a programmare sinceramente
<privato89> per questo ho messo ubuntu
<privato89> cmq siete attivi a tutte le ore su questa chat! complimenti
<privato89> notte a tutti
<krabador> buonanotte
<Ironarrow> Buonasera! Scusate l'ora.....ma ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 lts su un portatile come so unico. Ho un problema, ogni volta che schiaccio il tasto riavvio, al riavvio mi da Operating system not found! Se invece arresto e avvio col tasto on funziona! Cosa può essere?
<krabador> Ironarrow, è un notebook con uefi?
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-09
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ciao. Queste sono i link alle foto delle schermate del live CD di kubuntu http://imageshack.com/a/img537/6549/78bItW.jpg
<Alfasus> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9786/V6sfpD.jpg
<cristian_c> Alfasus, e quella successiva?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, sono due i link
<Alfasus> cristian_c, che ti ho inviato
<cristian_c> Alfasus, serve quella successiva
<Alfasus> cristian_c, successiv alla seconda?
<stampa> buongiorno
<stampa> c'è qualcuno che puo darmi supporto per l'impostazione di una stampante?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì
<stampa> spiego il mio problema:
<stampa> entro nell'interfacia web di cups per impostare la stampante (127.0.0.1:631)
<stampa> dopo che vado nella maschera delle stampanti, e la scelgo, nelle impostazioni predefinite della stampante imposto la modalità di stampa bianco e nero ma non la mantiene e mi ritorna nella impostazione colore
<cristian_c> stampa, mi sembra che ci sia stato un utente che aveva già posto questa domanda
<stampa> sono io
<cristian_c> con una kyocera, forse
<cristian_c> ma va?
<stampa> adesso sono dall'amico
<stampa> è una xerox docucolor 250
<cristian_c> stampa, posta una schermata della finestra di stampa
<stampa> qua viene il difficile
<cristian_c> ?
<stampa> non so come si fa, ho iniziato a usare il canale irc da 2 giorni e questa è la seconda volta
<stampa> avevo fatto delle prove su un altro computer e riuscivo a vedere le impostazioni. Qua niente, non me le da tutte
<cristian_c> stampa, irc non c'entra, basta che fai la foto e la posti
<stampa> scusa, ma mi spieghi come devo fare? non la foto, ma come te la invio?
<cristian_c> !image | stampa
<ubot-it> stampa: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stampa> ci provo
<stampa> posso modificare manualmente il file di configurazione? il ppd intendo
<cristian_c> stampa, ti si è detto tantissime volte cosa fare, ma vai continuamente per i fatti tuoi
<Alfasus> cristian_c, nella schermata successiva posso scegliere dove installare Kubuntu. Credo di averti detto che ho proceduto all'installazione sulla partizione root del kubuntu del secondo disco. così facendo è partita l'installazione (almeno in apparenza) che si è bloccata su na schermata con il msg  di attendere che l'installazione era quasi terminata. Ho atteso per OTTO ore. non è successo niente, ho spento il PC. Se
<Alfasus> ritieni necessaria la schermata successiva, vorrà dire che farò ripartire il live CD.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì, serve perché le prime due non aiutano
<cristian_c> serve la terza
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ecco la terza schermata http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7215/0sYnz5.jpg
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il secondo disco è da 60 GB?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, cos'è quel 'prima' e 'dopo'
<cristian_c> ?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, quello è un terzo disco dove si trova un vecchio DOS
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma risulta anche kubuntu nella schermata, lol
<cristian_c> colore verde
<Alfasus> cristian-c, credo che 'prima' e 'dopo' voglia signifixare prima e dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Alfasus, giusto, ma si tratta sempre del disco da 60 GB
<Alfasus> cristian_c, il terzo disco è quello su cui intende installare kubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma non l'avevi sul secondo disco, lol?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, il kubuntu che leggi è quello che si avrebbe 'dopo' sul terzo disco se acconsenti a procedere come lui ti propone
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma quanti kubuntu vuoi installare?
<cristian_c> ne avresti tre
<Alfasus> cristian_c, voglio recuperare il kubuntu che sta sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Alfasus, puoi mostrare la schermata con il secondo disco?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, se puoi fidarti di quello che ti dico ed evitarmi un'altra foto ti dico che la schermata che mostra il secondo disco è una schermata in cui si vedono le partizioni del secondo disco ovvero la root e la home del kubuntu del secondo disco. se è indispensabile una quarta foto, ti invierò la quarta foto.
<LostInMyHead> Alfasus: ma hai aperto un topic sul forum o sul chiedi per caso?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, magari volevo vedere proprio quella
<cristian_c> non so perché mi hai postato il terzo disco
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non ho aperto un topic sul forum. Non so cosa sia il chiedi per caso.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, te l'ha fatta lost la domanda
<polisso> buon giorno e buon anno
<Alfasus> cristian_c, chiedo scusa se ho indirizzato male la risposta
<polisso> vorrei aprire dei file con estensione dwg con ubuntu. Qualche programma e come fare per scaricare? grazie
<Alfasus> LostInMyHead,  non ho aperto un topic sul forum. Non so cosa sia il chiedi per caso
<jester-> polisso: roba autocad?
<cristian_c> polisso, beh, il supporto a dwg è limitato, in quanto formato proprietario di autocad
<polisso> si roba autocad
<cristian_c> polisso, al massimo se vuoi provare su ubuntu, ci sono draftsight e librecad
<cristian_c> ma meglio draftsight
<jester-> c'è un po i roba a ricordarsi quale
<cristian_c> oppure autocad in virtuale
<cristian_c> o direttamente su winz
<polisso> ma non trovo drafftsight su softwer center
<polisso> come faccio a scaricarlo?
<cristian_c> polisso, va scaricato dal sito dassult
<cristian_c> polisso, c'è una guida sul wiki ubuntu
<polisso> dammi l'indirizzo
<polisso> cosi la leggo e la seguo
<cristian_c> polisso, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight
<polisso> grazie
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ti costa tanta fatica postare una semplice immagine?
<cristian_c> (perché da quanto visto in precedenza, sembra di sì)
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ti ho postato nella terza foto, la schermata 'successiva' del live CD, che mi avevi chiesto. E' il live CD che sulla terza schermata mostra il terzo disco, non ho l'ho scelto io. Ti postero un'altra immagine. Si. mi costa fatica montare il live CD, attendere che si carichi, ativare windows, perchè kubuntu non vede il mio cellulare, ripartire con kubuntu.
<polisso> seguito tutto, cliccando sul pachetto deb mi dice dall'ubuntu center " architettura amd64 errata
<cristian_c> polisso, sei su i386?
<cristian_c> polisso, uname -r
<cristian_c> che esce?
<polisso> 3.13.0-43-generic
<cristian_c> polisso, oh, scusa, uname -m
<polisso> i686
<cristian_c> polisso, ok, e tu cos'hai scaricato?
<polisso> aspetta forse ho scaricato quello sbagliato
<polisso> controllo
<polisso> è unico, poi ho scaricato l'estensione per i64
<polisso> scusa 64 bit
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> polisso, perché?
<nome> cristian_c, ecco la quarta schermata  http://imageshack.com/a/img909/4014/DTFBaJ.jpg
<cristian_c> nome, o Alfasus, guarda che puoi benissimo eseguire screenshot dal desktop
<cristian_c> senza necessità di riavviare in windows
<cristian_c> (sempre a complicare le cose)
<polisso> ho scaricato i pacchetti indipendenti perchè non partiva
<polisso> forse non dovevo?
<nome> cristian_c, se mi spieghi questa tecnica dello screenshot, ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> nome, perché hai due swap?
<cristian_c> nome, tasto stamp , ad esempio
<cristian_c> è uno dei metodi
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<nome> cristian_c, non ricordo perchè ho due swap
<nome> cristian_c, dopo aver pigiato il tasto Stamp dove ritrovo la schermata?
<cristian_c> nome,di solito nella home della live
<cristian_c> se in live, altrimenti nella home dell'utente
<nome> cristian_c, ti ricordo che mentre vedo le schermate che ti ho inviato il kubuntu del live CD non è partito
<cristian_c> nome, ?
<cristian_c> e allora a cosa si riferiscono le schermate che hai postato finora?
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> polisso, scusa, ma se tu hai un sistema a 32 bit, perché devi scaricare la roba per il 64 bit?
<ExPBoy> non penso funzioni
<cristian_c> eh
<nome> cristian_c, alle schermate che 'precedono' o la partenza del kubuntu di prova o alla sua installazione
<cristian_c> nome, le tre postate finora
<cristian_c> non ne hai postate altre
<cristian_c> se vuoi le rilinko
<nome> cristian_c, credo di averti postato quattro schermate
<cristian_c> nome, sì, scusa
<cristian_c> nome, in ogni caso suppongo provengano dalla live
<nome> cristian_c, provengono dal live CD, prima che venga attivato il Kubuntu del live CD
<cristian_c> nome, cioè?
<cristian_c> nome, allora , due cose
<cristian_c> nome, visto che si tratta della 14.04, ci sarebbero due cose da fare
<cristian_c> nome, 1) segnalare al gruppo doc che in kubuntu non c'è l'opzione per il ripristino nel menu d'installazione, a quanto pare
<cristian_c> nome, 2) che puoi eseguire un ripristino manuale, formattando soltanto la partizione montata come /, e quindi escludendo la /home
<cristian_c> nome, ma comunque, in questa schermata, non hai la partizione montata come /home: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img909/4014/DTFBaJ.jpg
<nome> cristian_c, io non saprei come fare questa segnalazione al punto 1), se potessi farlo tu ti sarei grato
<cristian_c> quindi non lo potresti fare, eppure dicevi che avevi la /home separata
<cristian_c> nome, è molto facile
<cristian_c> nome, sei iscritto al forum?
<nome> cristian_c, sì sono in grado di accedere al forum
<cristian_c> nome, un secondo soltanto
<cristian_c> nome, faccio una correzione intanto
<cristian_c> nome, se non hai la separata, come sembra dalla tua schermata, non va formattata la partizione
<nome> cristian_c, sono d'accordo con te sulla non formattazione
<cristian_c> nome, ok, segnala la mancanza dell'opzione in kubuntu in questo topic: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=529769
<nome> cristian_c, ti ringrazio per tua disponibilità, ciao
<cristian_c> nome, quindi se selezioni sdb1 e premi Installa senza spuntare la casella 'Formattare?', cosa succede?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nome, anche perché pare che tu non abbia specificato nessun punto di mount sia per sdb1 che sdb2
<server85> Salve
<server85> volevo 2 informazioni se possibile per cortesia, riguardo il file iso di ubuntu 14.04.1 versine server!!? io sul mio pc ho la versione desk, se decido per ipostesi di scaricare la versione servere su penna usb posso provarlo tranquillamente live sul mio notebook???
<cristian_c> server85, certo
<cristian_c> server85, non avrai grafica però
<jester-> server85: che ci devi fare con la server
<cristian_c> nessun desktop
<server85> così la curiosità... e come funziona senza desktop??
<jester-> server85: funziona che devi fare da shell
<server85> cioè??
<server85> si usa il terminale??
<jester-> quindi conoscere il sistema linguaggio bash
<jester-> server85: è un termin ale
<jester-> e basta
<cristian_c> server85, puoi sempre virtualizzarlo no?
<server85> ma tipo se mi voglio collegare su internet
<cristian_c> in macchina virtuale
<server85> non lo fa
<cristian_c> server85, fai tutto quello che si fa con un server, compreso collegarsi in remoto
<cristian_c> server85, ma ovviamente se hai conoscenze di shell bash e riga di comando
<jester-> server85: se attacchi il cavo si collega se usi la wifi ti devi fare la conenssione a mano
<server85> praticamente la funzionalità principale qual'è?? del server?
<jester-> server85: dipende dall'uso che ne si fa
<jester-> server web server dati e palle varie
<jester-> server di posta etc etc
<server85> lo si può usare per fare collegare per esempio altri computer al mio
<server85> un'ultima informazione
<cristian_c> server85, hai scelto nick server85 e non sai cos'è un server?
<jester-> certo, ma per usi del cazzo basta e vanza la desktop
<cristian_c> !server | server85
<ubot-it> server85: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<jester-> server85: la lan la si fa con samba
<server85> invece la versione 14.04.1 versione della comunità??
<jester-> nella desktop hai la gui grafiche nel server scrivi i files,conf a mano
<jester-> se non sai  cosa fai non va un cazzo
<cristian_c> lol
<server85> ho soltando la curiosità
<server85> di vederlo live
<cristian_c> server85, virtualizza
<server85> poi riformatto la penna
<server85> invece la versione 14.04.1 versione della comunità??
<jester-> server85: vedrai un terminale nero a tutto schermo
<cristian_c> server85, versione comunità è uguale alla standard
<cristian_c> o quasi
<jester-> è in italiano ma per server la lingua non conta
<cristian_c> server85, puoi impostare la lingua anche nella standard
<cristian_c> server85, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdItaliano
<cristian_c> qui vengono spiegate le piccole modifiche
<server85> riguardo la versione della comunità dici???
<cristian_c> server85, apri l'ultimo link e vedrai
<server85> ho visto ma sembra uguale alla versione che ho
<cristian_c> ma va?
<server85> ma come mai allora li dividono in 2 versioni??
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> server85, apri l'ultimo link e vedrai
<cristian_c> quello sul wiki
<server85> ok è la versione 12.04
<server85> però
<server85> vi saluto ciaoo
<polisso1> mi avete buttato fuori?
<polisso1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9698464/
<jester-> polisso1: reinstalla il sistema va
<jester-> polisso1: le librerie non danno nessun fastidio
<polisso1> in che senso ? tutto il sistema operativo ubuntu?
<jester-> polisso1: nel senso che se installate non danno nessun problema
<polisso1> oppure riscarico il pacchetto del programma e vedo se parte?
<jester-> polisso1: tutta la roba che vuoi rimuovere
<jester-> sono librerie
<jester-> se hai un problema non sono la causa
<polisso1> ok allora rifaccio scarico il file deb e riprovo
<polisso1> grazie jester-
<polisso1> scusate per prima
<polisso1> ci sentiamo piu tardi
<Alessandro> ciao scusate disturbo ?
<LostInMyHead> un po'
<LostInMyHead> :P
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro: chiedi pure
<Alessandro> senti ho un problema e' da ieri sera che cerco di installare ubuntu , ho seguito vai tutorial dove dicono di usare LiLi pero' quando ho finito di preparare la usb ed imposto dal bios il boot dalla usb
<Alessandro> il programma di installazione non parte
<LostInMyHead> lili?
<Alessandro> mi da che non e' stato rilevato nessun sistema operativo da lanciare nella usb
<Alessandro> Linux live usb creator
<LostInMyHead> non conosco
<LostInMyHead> la usb la fai da win o ununtu?
<LostInMyHead> *ubuntu
<Alessandro> windows
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<LostInMyHead> segui sta guida Alessandro
<LostInMyHead> versione di ubutnu?
<Alessandro> mi da 404 error il link che hai postato
<Alessandro> ubuntu 14.10
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro: i link funzionano
<LostInMyHead> appena controllato
<Alessandro> a me non va comunque cerco il programma su google
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro: il tua hardware? tipo ram, processore, scheda video
<LostInMyHead> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Alessandro> i7 4790 , 8 gb ram corsair 2400 Mhz , gtx 760
<Alessandro> http://prntscr.com/5qbu0x
<Alessandro> ragazzi nella cosa che ho sottolineato nel link che vi ho dato
<Alessandro> metto il max ?
<Alessandro> oppure lascio 0 ?
<glpiana> Alessandro, è a tua discrezione. quello spazio serve per salvare le modifiche
<glpiana> se ti serve solo per installare, lascia pure 0
<Alessandro> ah okok perfetto allora metto 0
<Alessandro> ora appena finisce vi dico riavvio la macchina
<Alessandro> imposto dal bios il boot sulla usb e vediamo se parte l'installazione
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | Alessandro
<ubot-it> Alessandro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead> guarda la guida grafica, stai attento se hai uefi
<nome> cristian_c, se seleziono sdb1 senza formattare succede quello che ti ho giò descritto: a quasi fine installazione la procedura non si conclude
<grubman> salve credo di aver un problema con grub
<grubman> all'avvio si pianta tutto
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<grubman> e mi da il seguente errore
<grubman> error: no such partition
<grubman> entering rescue mode
<grubman> grub rescue>
<grubman> e non so cosa inserire...
<grubman> pero' se selezione l'unita' il computer parte...
<Alessandro> ragazzi rieccomi
<Alessandro> http://prntscr.com/5qbz6c
<Alessandro> mi da sempre questo errore che faccio ??
<Alessandro> non c'e' la faccio piu' ...
<jester-> grubman: selezioni cosa?
<grubman> il disco
<jester-> grubman: cioè?
<grubman> l'ssd dove ho installato ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> grubman: ho spieghi qual'è la configurazione del disco e dai i dettagli chiari oppure non si capisce niente
<grubman> credo di aver sbagliato ad indicare la partizione
<jester-> grubman: cioè la fai partire al boot?
<grubman> no mi da le tre righe di errore indicate e non so quali comandi inserire
<jester-> grubman: forse ti parte il disco sbaliato
<LostInMyHead> e come se chiamassi un meccanico dicendo "ti dico che non mi parte l'auto, ora dimmi per telefono come ripararla"
<glpiana> Alessandro, http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found
<jester-> grubman: quanti disci hai nel pc
<grubman> come posso cambiare il primo disco in avvio automatico?
<grubman> un hd e un ssd
<jester-> grubman: nel bios
<grubman> e dove posso vedere la configurazione del grub?
<grubman> provo prima nel bios e torno?
<Alessandro> Ciao ragazzi scusate ancora il disturbo sono nuovamente io
<Alessandro> http://prntscr.com/5qc43q mi da sempre questo errore poco fa uno di voi mi postato un link
<Alessandro> ma onestamente non ci ho capito molto quindi se gentilmente qualcuno di voi me lo spiega passo passo
<Alessandro> mi farebbe un enorme piacere !
<grubman> grazie mille era proprio il bios
<grubman> non era selezionato il secondo disco
<LostInMyHead> lo andasse a dire a lui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=592187&view=unread#unread
<akis24> sera
<vind> ciao amici, ho installato in dual boot da dvd ubuntu 14, in dual bott con win 8.1, ma al riavvio parte sempre win 8.1
<vind> chi puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> vind: Windows è installato in UEFI?
<vind> penso di, perche il computer è nuovo ed era già caricarto è un compaq
<vind> si è uefi
<vind> ho disabilitato secure boot
<Bred> Salve a tutti
<Bred> volevo chiedere un'informazione, ma la versione ubuntu 14.04.1 lts versione della comunità in cosa consiste?
<Bred> cosa cambia????
<Apax9> buongiorno a tutti..ho un piccolo problema che spero possiate risolvere
<Apax9> nella parte dove scaricare ubuntu su usb manca la sezione fino ad ubuntu 14..quello più nuovo insomma
<Apax9> seguo le regole li riportate per i vecchi tipi oppure c'è un nuovo sistema?
<Rui10> Salve a tutti. E' possibile porre qui un quesito?
<Apax9> leggi cosa scrivo?
<Rui10> si
<Apax9> ok bene credevo di essere invisibile...ho appena fatto anche io una domanda. :)
<Rui10> Di sicuro ne sai più di me, quindi io la domanda la farei a te. che ne dici?
<Apax9> se ti fidi :)
<Apax9> dimmi
<Rui10> Sono proprio alle prime armi con Ubuntu. Anzi devo ancora installarlo. Però ho visto che durante l'installazine è necessaria una connessione intermnet.
<Rui10> Il problema è proprio questo.
<Rui10> Io mi connetto in windows xp con un modem adsl (non router!) quindi ogni volta mi connetto. Ma come faccio a farlo una volta che dal boot ho scelto ubuntu per l'installazione?
<akis24> Rui10: puoi installare lo stesso ubuntu installera' " grub " che provvedera' a farti seleziona con quale sistema partire  al limite aggiornerai dopo l'installazione  ubuntu
<akis24> selezionare*
<Rui10> Ah ok, quindi posso installare anche se dopo il boot non ho connessione?
<Nooooob> ciao
<Nooooob> vorrei chidere : se scarico ubuntu su windows posso fare partire l istallazione di ubuntu senza doverlo mettere nel pennino
<Nooooob> ?
<fatlove> ciao
<fatlove> ho appena installato ubuntu
<enzotib> Nooooob: no
<fatlove> solamente che non vedo il menu
<fatlove> ahahah grazie per il nooob :D
<enzotib> fatlove: no, è il nome di un utente entrato prima di te
<enzotib> fatlove: hai installato Ubuntu accanto a Windows?
<Nooooob> ok grazie , leggevo di UEFI ma fose è più semplice il pennino
<fatlove> si
<enzotib> fatlove: e che succede, parte Windows o Ubuntu?
<fatlove> posso scegliere se far partire windows o ubuntu
<fatlove> anche se la scelta avviene in un menu di ubuntu
<enzotib> fatlove: e allora cos'è che non va?
<fatlove> il menu in alto
<fatlove> non vedo l'ora
<fatlove> e non c'è nemmeno lo start
<fatlove> in ubuntu
<fatlove> vedo solo lo sfondo
<gianfranco> ciao a tutti
<gianfranco> non riesco a trovare condivisione desktop
<gianfranco> da ubuntu software vedo che è installato ma quando vado nella dash non lo trovo
<gianfranco> anche se digito...
<gianfranco> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Star10> Posso chiedere una cosa?
<krabador> chiedi pure
<Star10> Grazie!
<Star10> Non sono un neofita di Ubuntu.... di più... :) Ho installato l'ultima versione e pare sia andato tutto bene, però il mio problema è legato alla connessione internet.
<krabador> ok, descrivi il problema
<Star10> Per connettermi in Windows XP uso un modem adsl usb, però quando scelgo linux dal boot non viene rilevato. Ho letto che bisogna scaricare dei driver e seguire una procedura apposita, ma come faccio a farlo se non ho connessione in ambiente linux?
<Star10> So che con il router ethernet non ci sono questi problemi, ma prima di cambiare vorrei tentare di far funzionare l'usb.
<krabador> Star10, ne' con router e ne' con wireless
<krabador> ci sono problemi
<krabador> a menon di non avere scheda wireless non supportata
<krabador> Star10, se il modem usb non è supportato "tentare di far funzionare l'usb" è una speranza vana
<krabador> Star10, allora, devi postare qui in canale, il risultato del comando dato dal terminale ,  lsusb
<krabador> tramite il servizio pastebin
<krabador> questo
<krabador> !pastebin | Star10
<ubot-it> Star10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Star10> Scusa Krabador, ma il mio modem usb non è wireless. Ho comunque visto su un sito che dovrebbe essere supportato
<krabador> Star10, ok, per favore, posta qui in canale, il risultato di quel comando. Nel momento che non sei connesso , mandalo nel terminale nel pc, copi il risultato, fai un file di testo , lo carichi nel pc connesso, lo incolli in pastebin  ed incolli qui il link
<Star10> Io adesso sono da XP. Quindi devo riavviare, entrare in linux, fare quello che mi dici, riavviare nuovamente, tornare in XP e copiarti l'output?
<krabador> Star10, servono quel tipo di informazioni per poter dare supporto
<krabador> Star10, puoi comunque riportare il modello preciso del modem?
<Star10> D-link  DSL 200 (usb)
<krabador> che ubuntu hai installato?
<Star10> 14.04 32bit
<Star10> Ma se faccio quello che dici, poi come uso paste bin se non ho connessione in ambiente linux?
<krabador> Star10, come ti ho detto nel messaggio
<krabador> Star10, http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?supported=yes
<Star10> ecco, è questo il sito dove avevo visto che era supportato
<krabador> allora, un attimo
<Star10> comuqnue non corrisponde all'immagine del DSL 200 ma a quella del generation III e del rev B
<krabador> Star10, l'immagine è indicativa, quello che è rilevante è il chipset del modem
<Star10> Ok
<mattiy88> salve a tutti
<mattiy88> dovrei installare linux senza cancellare win 8 dal pc però come avvio l'installazione, ubuntu non mi rileva win8
<mattiy88> come posso risolvere per avere tutti e due i sistemi operativi sul pc?
<krabador> Star10, scarica http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/debian/etch/eciadsl-usermode_0.12-1_i386.deb  http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/eciadsl-synch_bin.tar.bz2  e ti assicuri che il pacchetto ubuntu pppoe sia installato  , a precauzione lo scarichi da qui   http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rp-pppoe/pppoe_3.8-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<krabador> Star10, poi segui questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=79914
<krabador> Star10, salvandotela da qualche parte
<krabador> in modo da consultarla dal sistema offline
<krabador> mattiy88, allora, disabilita "avvio veloce" in windows
<krabador> mattiy88, e riprova poi a seguire l'installazione
<mattiy88> se faccio un altra partizione nell' hard disk risolvo qualcosa?
<mattiy88> ho già disabilitato l'avvio veloce
<krabador> mattiy88, deve comunque essere in una partizione , ubuntu, che viene effettuata durante la procedura di installazione
<krabador> mattiy88, se la fai a mano , devi indicarla a mano , selezionando l'opzione "altro" tra le opzioni di destinazione di installazione
<krabador> mattiy88, il pc ha uefi?
<mattiy88> si ma voglio dire se io faccio un altra partizione me lo fa installare o devo seguire le altre procedure tipo disabilitare le uefi o raba del genere??
<mattiy88> credo di si
<mattiy88> come faccio a sapere
<mattiy88> saperlo se le ha?
<krabador> mattiy88, non ammucchiare cose
<mattiy88> ok
<krabador> !uefi | mattiy88
<ubot-it> mattiy88: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> se hai uefi nel pc, segui quesat
<Star10> Provo Krabador, grazie di tutto!
<mattiy88> ok ora provo
<krabador> Star10, di niente, fa una cosa, una volta che carichi il sistema, manda lsusb da terminale, e salva il contenuto in un file di testo, in modo che se hai problemi , torni qui ed puoi postare il risultat o
<Star10> Sì, il comando Isusb con relativo output è la prima cosa che farò. Di certo approfittterò ancora della vostra pazienza. Grazie ancora.
<krabador> Star10, elle susb
<krabador> lsusb
<Star10> Ok!!
<it-32> ciao
<it-32> noto un problema su 14.10 mai avuto su 14.4
<krabador> !ciao | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<it-32> ciao krabador
<it-32> praticamente se va in sospensione
<it-32> quando riprende e' tutto a rallentatore
<it-32> a volte devo riavviare per risolvere
<krabador> per un tempo determinato, o dopo un po' di tempo si riprende?
<it-32> mentre se avvio con 14.04 va tutto liscio
<krabador> quanto hai aspettato?
<it-32> dipende anche 5 min a volte
<it-32> non e' mai uguale
<it-32> invece se riavvio e' tutto normale
<krabador> si, ma se aspetti un po' si sblocca, oppure rimane rallentato sempre?
<it-32> dopo un po si sblocca
<it-32> se lascio per esempio il terminale aperto
<it-32> e dopo la sospensione tento di chiuderlo non si chiude
<it-32> se apro qualcosaltro non si apre
<it-32> se sposto per esempio la finestra del terminale non risponde o va a rallentatore
<it-32> lo segnalo giusto perche su lts ho le stesse applicazioni stesso disco e non da il problema
<it-32> non so cosa sia
<krabador> it-32, ma dopo un margine di attesa, anche questo di cui stai parlando , rientra?
<it-32> si
<krabador> hanno kernel di branch diverso
<it-32> e quindi? non si puo' far nulla krabador?
<it-32> ma nessuno ha avuto questo problema?
<it-32> ha me lo fa dopo che ha aggiornato avanti ieri
<it-32> devo provare all'avvio se e' possibile partire con il vecchio kernel cosi ho conferma della cosa
<it-32> si puo' fare vero?
<krabador> it-32, sospensione e ibernazione sono rognose, in quanto vanno bene con alcuni hardware, con alcuni hanno problemi, e con altri non va a fatto
<krabador> per questo l'ibernazione , in default è disabilitata
<krabador> è un po' un terno a alotto
<krabador> it-32, si, prova a partire con un kernel precedente
<it-32> krabador posso disabilitare anche la sospensione?
<it-32> se si come?
<it-32> tanto e' un fisso
<it-32> ??
<krabador> it-32, si, si puo' disabilitare la sospensione
<it-32> sono in impostazioni
<it-32> in alimentazione
<it-32> trovo gia non sospendere
<it-32> :(
<it-32> e da li vero?
<krabador> it-32, e allora, scusa, abilita
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<it-32> ok
<it-32> ho messo 5 minuti mo vediamo che fa vi faccio sapere
<Luciph3r> hi
<polisso1> perchè esco da questa chat?
<polisso1> che ho fatto di male?
<cristian_c> !paste | polisso1
<ubot-it> polisso1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> * polisso (5d28056b@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.93.40.5.107) ha abbandonato #ubuntu-it-chat (requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per incollare lunghi output))
<polisso1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9701121/
<cristian_c> polisso1, il bot ti ha spiegato molto chiaramente la causa della tua uscita
<polisso1> ok ok
<cristian_c> sto scaricando ora ora il deb
<polisso1> il problema è che ho sbagliato a scaricare quei pacchetti dipendenti
<cristian_c> polisso1, non c'entra
<cristian_c> polisso1, ma l'errore lo avevi anche prima?
<polisso1> si sempre avuto
<cristian_c> polisso1, perché se lo apro con gdebi, ottengo anch'io 'errore: architettura amd64 errata'
<cristian_c> polisso1, quindi credo che abbiano fatto il passaggio direttamente a 64 bit
<cristian_c> senza distinguere tra pacchetti 32 e 64 per ubuntu
<polisso1> quindi non si puo fare niente
<polisso1> almeno che non si trova il pachetto precedente compatibile col 32 bit
<cristian_c> polisso1, è software proprietario
<cristian_c> non puoi compilarlo tu
<polisso1> ho scaricato libreCad ma non mi apre i file in formato dwg
<cristian_c> polisso1, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4668990#p4663177
<polisso1> posso cambiare i file in formato dwg in formato dxf?
<cristian_c> polisso1, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4699889
<cristian_c> polisso1, leggi bene ai due link
<cristian_c> polisso1, ma il pc ha cpu a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> non dico il sistema, proprio la cpu
<cristian_c> che cpu è?
<polisso1> come faccio a guardare che cpu ha il mio pc?
<cristian_c> polisso1, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> polisso1, è un fisso?
<polisso1> si un fisso aspetta che digido il comando
<cristian_c> polisso1, e non sai quale cpu ci hai montato, lol?
<polisso1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9701184/
<polisso1> l'ho comprato 7 anni fà, chi se lo ricorda più
<cristian_c> Operating Mode 32 BitYes Operating Mode 64 BitYes - See more at: http://products.amd.com/en-us/desktopcpudetail.aspx?id=398#sthash.euttX4PN.dpuf
<cristian_c> polisso1, perché hai installato un sistema a 32 bit su un pc a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso1> perchè sono un asino, ecco perchè
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> polisso1, no, davvero, quanta ram ha il pc?
<polisso1> sudo dmidecode | less
<cristian_c> polisso1, free -m
<cristian_c> e si fa prima :P
<polisso1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9701238/
<cristian_c> polisso1, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> hai 4 GB di ram
<cristian_c> più che indicati per un sistema a 64 bit
<cristian_c> polisso1, ergo installa u/k/x/l/buntu a 64 bit
<polisso1> dove lo trovo?
<polisso1> però poi se lo installo il programma dello scanner non mi funziona di sicuro
<polisso1> lo devo reinstallare
<cristian_c> polisso1, di quale programma parli?
<polisso1> allora cristian ogni volta che ho aggiornato il sistema il programma che mi scannerizza non mi funziona
<polisso1> perchè in automatico non riconosce il drive
<polisso1> lo devo rimontare manualmente
<polisso1> siccome non sono capace poi devo essere aiutato in chat
<polisso1> ora comunque dato che so che posso installare l'ubuntu a 64 bit
<polisso1> mi faccio la pennetta
<polisso1> e poi lo installo
<polisso1> comunque grazie per avere avuto una grossa pazienza
<cristian_c> polisso1, ah, ma il famoso scanner?
<cristian_c> polisso1, ma creati una script se la procedura è complessa
<polisso1> mi sembra di averla creata
<polisso1> dovrei andare a rivedere i file
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-10
<tonno> ciao ho installato ubuntu... tutto ok... ma se spengo e riaccendo il boot ritorna su windows boot manager e sparisce ubuntu... Mi potete aiutare....
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<anto> Buongiorno, ho un problema con l'installazione di edubuntu  su un portatile su cui è già presente windows8.1. In pratica l'installer di edubuntu non vede il sistema operativo win già installato... dove posso trovare informazioni ufficiali a riguardo? Grazie
<anto> Good morning, I've a problem with the installation of edubuntu on a laptop with windows 8.1 already installed. The problem is that the eubutu installer does not see the previous operating system installed. DO anybody know any place where i can find official information about that problem? Thanks
<cristian_c> !en | anto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<cristian_c> !english | anto
<ubot-it> anto: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<anto> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pigeta> buongiono
<pigeta> ho un problema con le chiavette e i dischi usb
<pigeta> praticamente se devo scrivere un file su chiavetta usb 2.0
<pigeta> al inizio la velocita di scrittura si aggira su 70MB/sec poi dopo una decina di secondi scende a fino a 1MB e poi si rialza a 4 MB dove rimane fino a scrittura completata
<cristian_c> pigeta, magari controlla che non dipenda soltanto dalla visualizzazione grafica
<pigeta> ho pensato che potesse essere colpa del hub usb,così l'ho attacato direttamente alla porta usb del pc,ma il risultato non cambia
<pigeta> cioè?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, ma tu dove la vedi la velocità?
<pigeta> io sono su kde
<cristian_c> pigeta, ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, come fai a conoscere la velocità?
<pigeta> la velocita me la dà la icona informativa di kde
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pigeta, icona informativa?
<pigeta> si in basso a destra tra c'è la notifica
<pigeta> dei vari processi
<cristian_c> visto che si parla di un widget di notifica
<cristian_c> cerca di controllare in modo più rigoroso la velocità in tempo reale
<pigeta> cioè?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, la controlli soltanto da lì?
<pigeta> si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, come copi/incolli i file?
<pigeta> copia incolla classico
<cristian_c> ?
<pigeta> da desktop
<cristian_c> intedo, utilizzi il file manager?
<pigeta> dophin
<pigeta> nativo di kde
<cristian_c> pigeta, e non appare una progress bat per il trasferimento?
<cristian_c> *bar
<pigeta> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, prova a disattivare 'trasferimenti di file e altri task'
<cristian_c> nel widget Task
<pigeta> ok ora aspetto che finisca di copiare e poi provo
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare Xubuntu 14.04 LTSsu un pc, mi da una mano qualcuno ?
<Riccardone> sono in live e sembra funzionare tutto, ma avro' problemi col partizionamento credo ...
<Riccardone> non sono tanto pratico di UEFI BIOS e partizioni GPT ... Ho sempre installato con MBR classico ...
<mollicchella> Ragazzi non riesco a ascoltare una puntata di fahreneit dal sito della rai, compare una scritta relativa a un plugin mancante di real, ma dal sito a cui sono ricondotto non riesco a trovare il file che secondo loro dovrei installare per poter ascoltare la puntata, vi prego aiutatemi, posto qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<mollicchella> http://www.radio3.rai.it/dl/radio3/popupaudio.html?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rai.it%2Fdl%2Faudio%2F1392116616856Giornata_del_ricordo2014_02_10.ram&p=Fahrenheit&d=Giornata%20del%20ricordoUna%20delle%20pagine%26nbsp%3Bpi%26ugrave%3B%20tristi%20del%20nostro%20paese%3A%20cos%26igrave%3B%20il%20presidente%20del%20Senato%20Pietro%20Grasso%20ha%20definito%20questa%20mattina%20i%20massacri%20delle%20foibe%2C%20commemorati%20il%2010%20febbraio
<Riccardone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mollicchella> Riccardone: ti riferisci a me???
<Riccardone> mollicchella: no no mi serve una mano con un aprtizionamento
<Riccardone> sono a questa fase e non so cosa fare
<Riccardone> http://i.imgur.com/BQXpsB5.png
<Riccardone> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Riccardopog> Buonasera
<Riccardopog> Vorrei sapere per un principiante che versione é migliore
<gio> Sera
<krabador> !ciao | gio
<ubot-it> gio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest14848> grazie
<Guest14848> ho un piccolo problemino
<Guest14848> mi potreste aiutare ?
<jester-> !chiedi | Guest14848
<ubot-it> Guest14848: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest14848> ok
<Guest14848> come faccio ad installare ubuntu su Centos 7
<krabador> Guest14848,a che ti serve, se hai centos 7 ?
<jester-> Guest14848: ma centos non è un sistema operativo?
<Guest14848> con centos non riesco ad installere programmi per video editing
<jester-> fork di rh
<Guest14848> jester- fork ?
<jester-> Guest14848: quindi vorresti segare centos e beneficio di ubuntu?
<jester-> Guest14848: = tarocco
<Guest14848> si
<jester-> siccome linux tutto è open dei sapientoni taroccano il lavoro serio altrui
<LostInMyHead1> che cavolo vuol dire che non riesci ad indtallare programmi di editing video? che programmi?
<Guest14848> non riesco
<Guest14848> ad esempio cinelerra
<jester-> Guest14848: bisogna vedere che pc hai e come sei messo con i dischi e le relative partizioni, puoi anche avere entrambi + winz
<jester-> Guest14848: ogni distro ha un sistema installa rimuovi con dei repo, nel tuo caso sistema rpm, possibile che cinelerra on sia disponibile?
<Guest14848> può darsi
<Guest14848> allora cosa posso fare ?
<jester-> Guest14848: comunque il canale #centos  è molto frequentato, chiedi la
<Guest14848> ma è in inglese o c'è anche in italiano
<jester-> inglese
<Guest14848> io non lo mastico
<jester-> http://www.centos-italia.org/
<Guest14848> grazie
<Guest14848> comunque se volessi provare ad installare ubuntu cancellando centos come faccio ?
<jester-> Guest14848: ci sono varie opzioni
<jester-> usa tutto il disco installa accantol installazione manuale
<jester-> !installazione | Guest14848
<ubot-it> Guest14848: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest14848> grazie vado a leggere
<Guest14848> alla prox
<Guest14848> buona notte
<krabador> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-11
<roberto1999> buona sera a tutti  :)
<pigeta> buongiorno
<pigeta> ho un problema con ubuntu(kde) e la copia da hard drive a dispositivi usb
<pigeta> la velocità di scrittura al inizio è veloce per i primi 10 secondi ma poi si attesta su 4 MB/sec
<pigeta> ho testato con hdparrm i vari dispositivi usb e mi danno velocità di scrittura notevolmente maggiori di questa
<LostInMyHead1> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<roberto1999> ciao
<LostInMyHead> ciao
<wallbroken> Salve
<jester-> salve
<wallbroken> Mi consigliate qualche laptop con linux preinstallato?
<wallbroken> Ho trovato dell xps ma costa un fottio
<wallbroken> Preferibilmente stile ultrabook
<wallbroken> Senza lettore cd rom
<wallbroken> 13 o 15 vanno bene
<jester-> lnux preinstallato non ce sono molti in circolazione
<jester-> di solito è roba vecchia fondi di magazzino
<wallbroken> È l unico modo per avere la certezza che tutto funzioni
<wallbroken> http://www.dell.com/it/aziende/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<f843d0> wallbroken: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<f843d0> Tra i laptop puoi trovare modelli meno costosi probabilmente
<jester-> dell è buono ma non è escluso che al primo avanzamento dia problemi
<wallbroken> Ma hai visto quanto costa?
<wallbroken> È inconcepibile
<jester-> la roba buona costa
<polisso> giorno e buona domenica, volevo passare ad ubuntu 14.04 lts di 32 bit a ubuntu 14.04.01 lts amd64 mi aiutate?
<polisso> ho già montato la pennetta ma al reset non parte in automatico
<f843d0> polisso: sulla USB storage mass hai caricato l'installazione della versione a 64-bit?
<polisso> si ho scaricato il sistema operativo in formato iso e poi lìho montato sulla pennetta usb
<f843d0> polisso: all'avvio del computer dovrebbe essere possibile attivare il Boot Menu Popup, solitamente tramite F8. Altrimenti, devi entrare nel BIOS e modificare il boot order in modo che USB Flash Drive venga prima degli altri Bootable Devices
<polisso> ma se lo installo perdo tutto quello che ho nel disco rigido?
<f843d0> polisso: si
<polisso> tipo programmi e file?
<polisso> anche i file?
<ExPBoy> polisso, è da ieri che ti si dice come fare
<polisso> si parlava come mai avevo aggiornato l'ubuntu ed avevo scelto il 32 bit
<polisso> ho detto che ho sbagliato
<ExPBoy> si ma il tuo pc è a 32 o 64?
<polisso> poi mi avete detto fino alla penneta cosa che ho fatto
<polisso> cristian mi ha detto che puo sopportare anche il 64
<polisso> perchè ho 4 gn di ram
<polisso> 4 gb di ram
<ExPBoy> non è la ram
<ExPBoy> ma il microprocessore che deve essere a 64
<ExPBoy> comunque se cristian_c ha detto così ... (cosa che non credo) magari aspetta lui
<polisso> perchè tu non lo puoi vedere?
<polisso> se mi dici come fare ti posto il risultato dal terminale
<polisso> vedo qualche guida, grazie ExpBoy e buona domenica a tutti voi
<ExPBoy> scusa ma ero assente
<ExPBoy> digita lscpu in un terminale e copiami qui la riga Architecture
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9711429/
<ExPBoy> polisso, io ti consiglio il 32 anche se potrebbe andare anche il 64 ma non noteresti molte differenze
<polisso> e si stavo pensando che sarebbe un casino, in pratica dovrei pulire tutto e poi ricopiarlo nel nuovo sistema
<ExPBoy> si ma a che pro?
<ExPBoy> tieniti il 32 e vivi felice
<ExPBoy> :)
<polisso> anche tutti i programmi li dovrei installarli tutti con la architettura a 64 bit
<polisso> infatti
<polisso> e per un programma del kaiser a sto punto non ne vale la pena
<polisso> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> di niente
<polisso> mi posti l'indirizzo di tutti i comandi di ubuntu?
<polisso> cosi incomincio a studiarmeli
<Pasquale> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto, ho un portatile con uubuntu. probabilmente HDD ha avuto un Problema ed al riavvio dopo la sassword si ferma. Ho apert con un CD di avvio ed ho copiato la cartella home ma alcune sottodirectory non ho i permessi. cosa posso fare?
<Pasquale> grazie
<ExPBoy> !comandi | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<polisso> ok
<Manlio> Salve a tutti.....
<Manlio> qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un problema di dual book ubuntu/windows 8
<Manlio> ?
<Manlio> boot
<Manlio> :)
<cristian_c> dual book, Manlio ?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Manlio> leggi mi sono corretto...
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Manlio
<ubot-it> Manlio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Manlio> ma state ancora pensando al piatto in tavola? se leggi ho scritto proprio così! lol!!!
<cristian_c> Manlio, non hai fatto domande
<cristian_c> ergo...
<cristian_c> *domande tecniche
<Manlio> faccio prima una domanda generale per capire se qualcuno mastica il tipo di problema che ho ....
<cristian_c> lol
<Manlio> è inutile che vado altrimenti nello specifico
<cristian_c> Manlio, il bot dice di fare tutt'altro
<cristian_c> e io seguirei il bot fossi in te :P
<Manlio> provo a essere più preciso possibile così facciamo contento il bot :)
<cristian_c> sì sì, sopratutto perché finché non fai la domanda specifica dubito che qualcuno risponda
<Manlio> ho una macchina con windows 8.1, ho fatto una doppia partizione con l'installazione di ubuntu, sembrava tutto ok, ma quando ho riavviato non mi vede la partizione ubuntu e il boot lo fa direttamente con windows....
<Manlio> che dici va bene?
<Manlio> più preciso di così non saprei essere....
<cristian_c> Manlio, prima di tutto spiega come hai realizzato il boot e l'installazione
<cristian_c> che pc hai, che bios hai, ecc...
<cristian_c> quali operazioni hai eseguito...
<jester-> fare installa accanto era troppo semplice
<Manlio> wow....non sono così bravo da reperire tutte queste info....
<cristian_c> jester-, eh
<Manlio> pensavo di poter procedere passo passo con qualcuno che volesse aiutarmi....
<cristian_c> Manlio, sì, ma hai detto che hai già fatto
<jester-> Manlio: hai gia installato o no
<Manlio> sìsì
<Manlio> già installato
<jester-> senza errori?
<Manlio> sembra di no....è "semplicemente" invisibile alla mia macchina
<Manlio> vedo solo windows e lo spazio hard disk è stato rubato dalla partizione di ubuntu
<jester-> Manlio: segui: ripristino del boot loader http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Manlio> ho già provato con una disabilitazione dell'avvio protetto nel bios
<Manlio> stranamente era già disabilitato
<Manlio> questo mi ha sorpreso
<Manlio> ho letto che win8.1 ha questo sistema uefi che impedisce l'installazione di altri OS
<Manlio> pensavo di poter reperire qualche altro suggerimento
<jester-> Manlio: segui la guida
<jester-> [14:25:15] <jester-> Manlio: segui: ripristino del boot loader http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Manlio> sai anche qual è il problema, che talvolta in queste guide parlando di cose assolutamente sconosciute
<Manlio> e ho paura di fare qualcosa irreversibile
<cristian_c> Manlio, in genere con la 64 bit non è necessario disattivare il secure boot
<cybernova> anche perchè 32 bit eufi non esiste da quanto ne so
<cybernova> uefi*
<Manlio> cosa ne pensate di bootrepair?
<Manlio> può essere utile?
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> Manlio, con uefi può funzionare
<Manlio> ma bootrepair corre su ambiente windows?
<Manlio> sembra che sia solo per ubuntu....
<ExPBoy> Manlio, se vai per conto tuo difficile aiutarti a risolvere
<cristian_c> Manlio, hai aperto il link?
<Manlio> l'ho aperto.....
<cristian_c> però non hai letto
<Manlio> sto cercando di capire....ma forse non è chiaro che non sono uno smanettone e se leggo qualcosa, mi vengono dubbi su cui poi cerco conferme
<cristian_c> Manlio, è abbastanza semplice da intuire leggendo i titoli dei paragrafi: Installazione su supporto live
<cristian_c> Manlio, quindi è un sistema che gira in live
<Manlio> che vuol dire?
<Manlio> gira in live....
<cristian_c> Manlio, scusa, prima di installare ubuntu , non l'hai testato in modalità live?
<Manlio> no....
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> Manlio, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Manlio> ho installato boot repair su una pen drive
<Manlio> speriamo bene
<Manlio> ma boot repair che voi sappiate gira solo su linux?
<Manlio> non è per windows?
<Bicciogra> Buongiorno a tutti, come posso installare il net framework 4.0?
<ExPBoy> dove?
<cristian_c> Bicciogra, .net non era roba microsoft?
<ExPBoy> appunto
<Bicciogra> scusate, devo utilizzare un programma che girava su xp... Ho installato l'un unti 14.04
<ExPBoy> eh
<Bicciogra> lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Matt91, ola
<Matt91> Salve a tutti! non riesco ad istallare ubuntu sul mio acer aspire 9500, quando lancio il DVD per l'istallazione mi dice che la CPU non ha "pae", di cosa si tratta? mi dice inoltre di usare un kernel appropriato, come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Matt91, pc del settecento?
<Matt91> si piu o meno
<cristian_c> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<cristian_c> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<Matt91> si, ho provato anche lubuntu, che da quello che so è la derivata meno pesante e fatta per sti cassonetti
<cristian_c> Matt91, eh, ma i miracoli non si fanno
<cristian_c> !forcepae | Matt91
<ubot-it> Matt91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Matt91> sto leggendo la guida
<Matt91> :)
<angelo_81> ciao a tutti
<angelo_81> sto provando a collegarmi vnc con un altro pc ma non riesco
<angelo_81> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !nm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> angelo_81, leggi alla guida linkata
<angelo_81> ne ho lette infinite  ma sicuramente c'è qualcosa che sbaglio
<cristian_c> angelo_81, ah, scusa, questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/Vnc
<angelo_81> questa giora non penso possa aiutarmi
<angelo_81> ah ecco :-)
<angelo_81> guida*
<cristian_c> angelo_81, cerca sempre di leggere le guide sul wiki ufficiale di ubuntu, se c'è la possibilità
<angelo_81> ok
<angelo_81> posso farti una domanda al volo?
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<angelo_81> ok
<angelo_81> Desktop remoto se vado nella dash non lo trovo
<angelo_81> devo per forza avviarlo da terminale tramite vino-preferences &
<angelo_81> come  mai non lo trovo?
<angelo_81> è stranissimo
<angelo_81> cristian_c sai se devo attivare qualcosa?
<angelo_81> per questo non lo vedo nella dash?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> la guida risale a circa tre anni fa
<cristian_c> angelo_81, prova a digitare vnc nella dash
<cristian_c> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<cristian_c> !info vnc
<ubot-it> Package vnc does not exist in trusty
<angelo_81> ok
<cristian_c> angelo_81, ma ti serve in locale o in remoto?
<angelo_81> parlo del computer al quale voglio collegarmi, che chiamerò Server per comodità (ma non è un server)
<cristian_c> angelo_81, ok, quindi ti serve il client
<cristian_c> !info gtkvncviewer
<ubot-it> gtkvncviewer (source: gtkvncviewer): Small GNOME VNC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2.3 (trusty), package size 72 kB, installed size 345 kB
<angelo_81> cristian_c è sul server che per aprire dektop remoto devo digitare vino preference &
<cristian_c> angelo_81, installa questo se non lo è già
<angelo_81> ne ho installati tanti
<angelo_81> anche questo
<cristian_c> angelo_81, prova a lanciarlo da terminale
<angelo_81> ho lanciato vncviewer ip:0
<cristian_c> angelo_81, gtkvncviewer indirizzo_macchina
<cristian_c> ok
<angelo_81> main:        unable to connect to host: Connection timed out (110)
<cristian_c> angelo_81, hai impostato il server?
<cristian_c> angelo_81, altri client riescono?
<cristian_c> su altre macchine, intendo
<angelo_81> cristian_c secondo me qualcosa sul "server" non va...ho installato molti client
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> angelo_81, che sistema monta il server?
<angelo_81> sul server ho impostato semplicemente i parametri del desktop remoto
<cristian_c> lol
<angelo_81> addirittura ho messo nessuna password
<angelo_81> ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> !info x11vnc
<ubot-it> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.1 (trusty), package size 969 kB, installed size 2046 kB
<angelo_81> io con tutti i client non riesco a collegarmi e nessun ha provato oltre me
<angelo_81> stavo cercando appunto di abilitare vnc
<cristian_c> angelo_81, hai installato il pacchetto x11vnc sul server?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> angelo_81, hai installato il pacchetto x11vnc sul server?
<angelo_81> no
<cristian_c> lol
<angelo_81> verifico se c'è
<angelo_81> come verifico?
<cristian_c> angelo_81, dpkg -l | grep vnc
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> :P
<angelo_81> un attimo
<angelo_81> si c'è x11vnxc cristian_c
<cristian_c> intendo sulla macchina server, comunque
<angelo_81> si si
<cristian_c> angelo_81, apri lo strumento di configurazione del server
<angelo_81> me lo da con il tuo comando
<angelo_81> io ora sono collegato al server con teamviwer
<angelo_81> non ho capito che devo aprire..scusa
<angelo_81> cristian_C attendo
<cristian_c> angelo_81, x11vnc -display :0
<angelo_81> scusami ma sono alle prime armi...
<cristian_c> angelo_81, il server è attivo?
<cristian_c> angelo_81, ma non l'avevi configurato?
<angelo_81> si, sono sul server con teamviwer
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> angelo_81, io parlo di teamviewer
<angelo_81> io ho seguito la guida, parlava solo di modificare le impostazione in desktop
<cristian_c> *io non parlo di teamviewer
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> angelo_81, ?
<cristian_c> intendo x11vnc
<cristian_c> angelo_81, quale guida?
<angelo_81> tutte compresa quella che mi hai dato tu
<angelo_81> se lancio x11vnc-dispay
<angelo_81> dice comando non trovato
<angelo_81> displaty*
<cristian_c> angelo_81, sicuro fosse relativa a x11vnc?
<cristian_c> angelo_81, leggi bene
<angelo_81> x11vnc-display
<cristian_c> scrivi il comando correttamente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> angelo_81, x11vnc -display :0
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> angelo_81, scrivi il comando correttamente
<angelo_81> se vado nella dash però lo trovo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> angelo_81, x11vnc -display :0
<angelo_81> l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> lol
<angelo_81> cosa devo impostare
<angelo_81> ^
<cristian_c> angelo_81, posta uno screenshot
<angelo_81> un attimo che vedo come si fa..
<angelo_81> :-)
<cristian_c> angelo_81, ma non hai provato a consultare il manuale del programma?
<angelo_81> no, non sapevo proprio di dover utilizzare questo
<angelo_81> non l'ho letto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> male, è la prima cosa da fare
<cristian_c> angelo_81, man x11vnc
<angelo_81> no, non ho letto di configurare questo
<angelo_81> i manuali li ho letti
<angelo_81> ti posto la screen?
<cristian_c> angelo_81, hai detto di non averlo letto
<cristian_c> il manuale di x11vnc
<cristian_c> !image | angelo_81
<ubot-it> angelo_81: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> lol
<DoppiaV> help
<dav1973> ho problemi con aggiornamenti
<dav1973> Ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti, tramite terminale mi dà questi errori :
<dav1973> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...e/Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<dav1973> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<dav1973> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?     grazie
<Edoardo> Ho un problema
<Edoardo> cè nessuno?
<Guest59462> Ehi
<Guest59462> ce nessuno?
<krabador> Guest59462, chiedi
<Guest59462> Allora io ho lubuntu 14.04 sono connesso ad internet con cavo ma Firefox non carica le pagine
<Guest59462> Sai qualcosa?
<Guest59462> Ehi c'è nessuno?
<krabador> Guest59462, clicca nel task della connessione , in basso a destra, fai modifica connessione
<Guest59462> Cosa è il task?
<krabador> sei sicuro di essere connesso?
<krabador> a parte per il fatto che hai inserito il cavo, intendo
<Guest59462> si ci sono 2 frecce
<krabador> perfetto, il task della connessione .
<Guest59462> e sono connesso ad auto ethernet
<krabador> Guest59462, clicca nel task della connessione , in basso a destra, fai modifica connessione
<Guest59462> intendi edit connections?
<krabador> Guest59462, non hai eseguito l'installazione connesso ad internet?
<Guest59462> Ehm no
<krabador> allora, edit connection
<Guest59462> ok poi
<krabador> inserisci i dns della tua connessione a mano
<Guest59462> dove li trovo?
<krabador> Guest59462, se hai telecom, inserisci 85.37.17.46
<Guest59462> Mi viene editing auto ethernet
<Guest59462> poi general ethernet  ipv4 e ipv6
<Guest59462> cmq ho telecom
<gigirock> allora ipv6 disabilitalo
<krabador> Guest59462, edit connection, selezioni wired connection, modifica
<krabador> impostazioni ipv4 --->menu a tendina automatic , address only
<krabador> ed inserisci il dns nel suo campo
<Guest59462> Noi da metodo ad stesa addizionali server
<krabador> salvi, clicci col tasto destro sulle freccette, clicchi di nuovo su wired , in modo da sconnettere e riconnettere
<krabador> Guest59462, il menu con la voce ipv4
<Guest59462> Aspetta ricominciamo
<krabador> Guest59462, ti basta rileggere i messaggi precedenti
<Guest59462> sconesso e riconnesso poi?
<krabador> Guest59462, hai inserito il dns?
<Guest59462> dove
<krabador> Guest59462, dove ti era stato detto prima
<f843d0> Guest59462: in un terminale, il comando: ping 8.8.8.8 risponde?
<krabador> f843d0, una cosa alla volta
<Guest59462> Fatto poi
<krabador> Guest59462, "Fatto poi" , cosa?
<Guest59462> Il dns
<krabador> Guest59462, sconnetti e riconetti
<Guest59462> lo scritto in IPv4 e salvato
<Guest59462> fatto poi?
<gigirock> Guest59462, allora sconnetti e riconnetti e ci dovremmo essere
<krabador> provi magari a vedere se funziona?
<Guest59462> lo fatto
<f843d0> Guest59462: "l'ho scritto", poi 22:50:21 < krabador> salvi, clicci col tasto destro sulle freccette, clicchi di nuovo su wired , in modo da sconnettere e riconnettere
<gigirock> prova www.playboy.com
<gigirock> Guest59462, dai dai non e' che possiamo passare la serata ad aspettare che clikki
<Guest59462> Fa ubuntu start page e nnt
<Guest59462> carica all infinito
<gigirock> forever
<f843d0> Guest59462: apri un terminale, fai ping 8.8.8.8 e dicci cosa viene fuori
<Guest59462> ok provo
<krabador> Guest59462, ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
<Orsacchiotto> Salve ho un problema
<Orsacchiotto> Chi mi da una mano?
<krabador> chiedi
<Orsacchiotto> Sono sempre guess
<Orsacchiotto> di prima
<Orsacchiotto> ricordi?
<krabador> chiedi
<Orsacchiotto> Sono connesso con ethernet e nn mi apre le pagine internet
<krabador> Orsacchiotto, hai mandato ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 da terminale ?
<krabador> incolla il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Orsacchiotto
<ubot-it> Orsacchiotto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Orsacchiotto> Anche da cellulare
<krabador> Orsacchiotto, no, dal pc connesso al cavo
<Orsacchiotto> Sto chattando dal iphone
<Orsacchiotto> Comunque mi esce 5 Pacers trasmittente 3 record 40% packet Loss 4010 rtt min/avv ex....
<Orsacchiotto> ci sei?
<krabador> Orsacchiotto, posta il messaggio preciso,per favore
<Orsacchiotto> Eccomi krabador
<Orsacchiotto> C'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> Orsacchiotto, hai letto cosa ha scritto krabador ?
<krabador> Orsacchiotto, vuoi postare o no il risultato di ping -c 5 8.8.8.8 ?
<krabador> bene
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-11
<carpagno> qualcuno può darmi una mano per zorin 7 con ubuntu 13?
<gio> buongiorno, durante un download di aggiornamenti per il pacchetto update manager è apparso il seguente messaggio:
<gio> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<gio> di conseguenza si è interrotta l'installazione degli aggiornamenti. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<viceee> ubuntu 14.04 all'avvio schermo nero con errore scheda grafica
<viceee> ubuntu 14.04 scermo nero all-avvio ed errore scheda grafica
<viceee> sono in live da pendrive  posso fare qualcosa o devo reinstallare exnovo _
<akis24> viceee: riavviare e all'avvio provare dalle opzioni in modalita' nomodeset
<viceee> ti po ripara i pacchetti _
<akis24> viceee: quella è la modalita' recovery dipende se stai provando oppure se hai combinato qualcosa ...
<viceee> no non ho fatto nulla  io,  all-avvio e compaarso lerrore
<akis24> viceee: sistema installato ?
<viceee> ubuntu [ lunico os che ho installato
<viceee> si [ funzionante da giorni
<akis24> viceee: allora prova in recovery mode e vedi prova con riparazione pacchetti ecc  poi riavvia
<viceee> non succede nulla
<viceee> in pi\ daala rfecovery non si abilita la wifi
<viceee> non esiste un ripristino_
<akis24> viceee: che scheda video ? hai installato driver proprietari ? che errore ?
<viceee> 9400gt nvidia funzionante
<viceee> lo sempre usata con ubuntu
<akis24> viceee: sono tre le domande magari se rispondi anche alle altre ..
<viceee> si i driver nividia ,  lerrore lo da x i driver,   che premetto li ho sempre usati
<akis24> viceee: ubuntu unity o altro desktop ?
<viceee> unity
<akis24> viceee: hai provato a dare startx quando ti ritrovi con la schermata nera ?
<viceee> no
<akis24> viceee: prova  e vedi se per caso si avvia xorg
<viceee> lerrore [ uguale a questo http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/attachment.php?thumbnail=17019
<viceee> faccio la prova a riavviare e dare startx _
<viceee> interrogativo
<akis24> falla viceee
<viceee> ok grazie ti aggiorno se si riavvia....
<viceee> niente non lo fa digitare
<akis24> viceee: sei sul terminale adesso ?
<viceee> in recovery
<viceee> vado in root?
<akis24> si viceee  e poi prova a dare  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<viceee> non puo essere letto o aperto
<akis24> viceee: ctrl+alt+f1
<akis24> viceee: oppure da recovery mode  usa la voce "root " e dai sempre lo stesso comando
<viceee> non so che fare.... forse l'unica soluzione è reinstallare
<akis24> !ripristino | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  a  cosa  serve  il  portachiavi  in  ubuntu?
<akis24> !chat | Rebarbaro91
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<duk> Buon giorno, ho scaricato la versione ubuntu 15.10 e sto provando ad installarla su un sistema windows 8.1 pro. Ho trasfetrito   il file di ubuntu scaricato su una penna  usb, ma non riesco ad installarla. Cosa posso fare? Ho letto la guida all'installazione ma non  mi è molto d'aiuto.
<akis24> !uefi | duk
<ubot-it> duk: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> !usbwin | duk
<ubot-it> duk: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> duk: prima di provare a installare creati la usb live e prova che funzioni un po' tutto
<akis24> duk: visto che hai installato winz 8.1  segui la procedura di installazione per uefi
<akis24> duk: pc recente giusto ?
<akis24> duk: scaricati la versione a 64bit ovviamente
<duk> sto provando ad eseguire l'installazione attraverso universal Usb installer, grazie.
<akis24> duk:  prima prova...
<duk> l'universal  usb installer mi chiede "select you ubuntu desktop iso"?
<duk> cosa devo fare?
<duk> perfetto è partito scusate!
<duk> ok ho installato l'Universal Usb installer, come consigliato. Ora che devo fare per installare ubuntu?
<duk> sulla penna USB ci sono varie cartelle relative ad ubunto, una di queste con scritto "Install", quando ci clicco sopra mi compare "mt86plus".
<duk> Provo a cliccare e mi  chiede come voglio aprirlo, se con blocco note, microsoft office, internet ecc.  Non c'è nessuna icona in grado di far partire l'installazione.
<raudi> Buongiorno, ho un problema con le notifiche di Thunderbird su Ubuntu 14.10. Fino a qualche tempo fa ogni qual volta ricevevo una nuova email l'icona nel vassoio di notifica rappresentante una busta da lettera passava da grigia a blu, ora invece viene notificato solo il suono di ricezione. Vorrei ripristinare il funzionamento delle notifiche così com'era. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<overbost> Ho un problema con sane e stampante samsung, qualcuno di aiuto?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | overbost
<ubot-it> overbost: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<overbost> Ho installato i driver per la stampante Samsung SCX-3405, scaricandoli dal sito samsung, si tratta degli Unified Linux Driver. Tutto ok ma sane nonostante rilevi la stampante/scanner non rileva i driver
<cristian_c> overbost: hai installato i driver? Come li hai installati?
<overbost> Nel pacchetto ci sono dei file sh per installare/disinstallare. Da root ho spacchettato, entrato nella cartella ed eseguito il programma di installazione. Ha installato e  configurato anche il firewall anche se  ho la stampante via usb al momento
<overbost> L'eseguibile ha anche configurato sane, udev ecc
<overbost> Rieseguendo il programma mi dice che i driver sono installati, sia stampante che sanner
<overbost> Con altro pc ero riuscito, stesso programma stessa versione
<cristian_c> overbost: come lanci sane?
<overbost> Sane rileva lo scanner via usb ma non rileva i driver e mi consiglia di scaricarli dal sito Samsung
<cristian_c> overbost: come lanci sane?
<overbost> Con SimpleScan ma ho lo stesso risultato tramite terminale con gli strumenti sane
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<overbost> # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
<overbost>   # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
<cristian_c> !paste | overbost
<ubot-it> overbost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<overbost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469044/
<cristian_c> access denied (insufficient permissions)
<cristian_c> overbost: il paste è evidentemente utile
<cristian_c> !sane
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sane'
<cristian_c> !scanner
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<overbost> Nessuna risposta utile?
<cristian_c> overbost: sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf
<cristian_c> overbost: non hai però detto di quale ubuntu parliamo
<overbost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469099/
<overbost> xubuntu 15.10 64 bit
<overbost> ho già controllato quel file e sembra ok, il codice usb coincide ecc (sotto la stampante scx-3400 series)
<cristian_c> overbost: c'è chi si è lamentato che lo scanner è riconosciuto solo su xubuntu 32 bit e non 64 bit
<cristian_c> overbost: sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<overbost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469131/
<overbost> su altro pc sempre 64 bit funziona (non so come ho fatto), l'altro pc è sempre xubuntu 14.10 mi pare
<cristian_c> overbost: sudo simple-scan non rileva niente?
<cristian_c> overbost: sudo scsnimage -L
<overbost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469163/ scanimage ora non rileva niente
<cristian_c> prima sì?
<overbost> simplescan rileva e dice che serve il software aggiuntivo necessario
<cristian_c> overbost: e xsane?
<cristian_c> overbost: e simple-scan senza sudo?
<overbost> stessa cosa
<overbost> xsane non l'ho installato
<cristian_c> overbost: prova
<overbost> scanimage non rilevava neanche prima, ho sbagliato io
<overbost> xsane non rileva alcun dispositivo
<cristian_c> overbost: sudo xsane
<overbost> o i driver sono stati installati altrove quindi sane non li trova oppure è sane da configurare, a parer mio, ma non so come. Sane pare ok per i file di configurazione
<overbost> xsane da root non rileva niente
<cristian_c> !image | overbost
<ubot-it> overbost: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<overbost> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/3486/Aq4d5B.png
<overbost> Non so a cosa posssa servire...
<cristian_c> overbost: sudo xsane...
<cristian_c> overbost: hai già provato uninstall-scanner.sh?
<overbost> "Non è disponibile alcun dispositivo", non serve uno screenshot
<cristian_c> overbost: e le istruzioni ti chiedono di lanciarlo con sudo?
<overbost> si ho provato a disinstallare tutto e reinstallare, anche una versione diversa da quella consigliata
<cristian_c> overbost: ovvero?
<overbost> si perchè se no da errore perchè servono i permessi, da accesso negato per altri pacchetti
<overbost> anche con versione differente, stesso risultato
<cristian_c> overbost: ma avevi resocl'sh eseguibile?
<cristian_c> overbost: quale versione?
<overbost> ho provato con chmod ma senza risultato, su dei forum che avevano problemi ad installare questi driver, è stato suggerito di installare da root
<overbost> una versione di Uld diversa
<cristian_c> overbost: provato con chmod in che senso?
<cristian_c> overbost: scaricata da?
<overbost> scaricata da sito samsung, oppure da http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/supported.html
<cristian_c> overbost: e invece l'altra?
<overbost> con chmod ho tentato di modificare i permessi della cartella ULD per permettere l'esecuzione da utente normale, ma non sono stato in grado
<cristian_c> overbost: e sopratutto, consigliata da chi?
<cristian_c> overbost: ah, ecco, quindi non hai fatto le cose in modo consono
<overbost> una versione dal sito samsung, poi ho trovato altre versioni su quel sito ed ho tentato con quelli
<cristian_c> overbost: ti bastava rendere il file .sh eseguibike
<cristian_c> l
<overbost> suggeriscimi come fare che provo
<cristian_c> overbost: non so se è stato fatto un pasticcio
<cristian_c> overbost: ma per eseguibile, intendo il fornire il permesso di esecuzione al file .sh
<cristian_c> non so se l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> sudo chmod +x nome_file.sh
<overbost> probabilmente no
<cristian_c> anzi, no, susa
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> senza sudo
<cristian_c> chmod +x nome_file.sh
<elm>  /wc
<cristian_c> visto che era un pacchetto scaricato nella home
<overbost> e poi eseguirlo da root? da utente normale non mi lascia per i permessi
<cristian_c> overbost: eh, no
<cristian_c> overbost: quello è da vedere poi, se serve il root
<cristian_c> ma per l'eseguibile in se, non serve
<overbost> in effetti mi sembra che nell'altro pc avevo fatto qualche magia strana con chmod
<overbost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469316/
<overbost> provo da root?
<cristian_c> overbost: io proverei da una situazione completamente pulita
<overbost> E' quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> che non posso sapere cos'hai effettivamente paciugato
<cristian_c> overbost: beh, quando?
<overbost> ho disinstallato tutto, ho rispacchettato il tar.gz fornito dal sito samsung e sto provando con le tue istruzioni
<overbost> prima di eseguite il chmod +x
<cristian_c> overbost: ma non sai cos'ha effettivamente fatto l'eseguibile
<cristian_c> quindi disinstallato tutto, relativamente
<cristian_c> però , se vuoi provare comunque...
<overbost> ho disinstallato e cancellato la cartella, dava lo stesso risultato
<overbost> il tar.gz se lo scompatto da root o da user è lo stesso?
<overbost> ho provato ad installare tramite repository, riavvio e vedo se ha funzionato
<overbost> Ho installato correttamente da repository i pacchetti per la stampante/scanner Samsung, seguendo le istruzioni sul sito ubuntu sezione stampanti. Viene rilevata sia la stampante che lo scanner ma non funziona niente
<cristian_c> quali repository?
<cristian_c> overbost: hai seguito il mio consiglio?
<overbost> Quale era il tuo consiglio?
<overbost> i repository qui descritti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver
<cristian_c> overbost: ho i privati disabilitati
<overbost> ho risolto, ho trovato un altro pacchetto apparentemente uguale sul sito samsung, ho provato diverse volte, riavviato la stampante diverse volte e ora funziona, anche se ora non funziona la stampa
<Mr_Pan> overbost, ma funziona o non funziona   ?
<Mr_Pan> overbost, "...ora funziona, anche se ora non funziona la stampa" ... idee confuse  ?
<overbost> avevo scritto per la parte scanner, essendo all in one
<overbost> ora non funziona la stampante, mando in stampa normale, si attiva la stampante come per stampare poi torna a dormire
<Newbe> Ragazzi mi sapete dire come mai quando installo ubuntu al 70% circa mi da questo errore: si è verificato un errore e non è stato possibile installare il bootloader alla posizione specificata.
<Newbe> nessuno?
<krabador> dipende
<krabador> !chiedi | Newbe
<ubot-it> Newbe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Newbe: qual'è la posizione specificata?
<Newbe> e
<krabador> dove cerchi di installare il bootloader
<krabador> c'è il menu a tendina
<krabador> simpaticissimo
<Newbe> perche non me la scrivere?
<Newbe> si si ma se la scrivo non la invia
<Newbe> è
<Newbe> dev sda
<Newbe> con annesse /
<krabador> hai uefi?
<Newbe> credo di si, ma come posso essrne certo?
<Newbe> grazie
<krabador> !uefi | Newbe
<ubot-it> Newbe: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> così
<krabador> oltre che andando a leggere, cosa drasticamente opportina
<krabador> *opportuna
<krabador> il manuale del notebook/scheda madre
<Newbe> ma è la prima volta mi capita comunque
<Newbe> mo leggo
<Newbe> ma non capisco comunque
<krabador> Newbe, ti si puo' segnalare le istruzioni
<krabador> e cercare di dipanare dubbi incertezze insicurezze.
<Newbe> no ma ci mancherebbe gentilissimi
<Newbe> non capisco se devo cambiare partitzione o altro
<krabador> se ci sono ulteriori problemi, c'è da vagliare altre soluzioni
<krabador> Newbe, non si installa in partizione il bootloader
<krabador> nel caso di uefi si installa nella partizione efi
<krabador> ma , devi verificare di avere uefi
<krabador> telepaticamente non si puo' verificare
<Newbe> si ma non ho capito come verificarlo scusami
<Newbe> se lo posso fare da pc accesso o dalle opzioni bios
<krabador> da pc acceso lo puoi fare
<krabador> se , come dire, ti preoccupassi di leggere il manuale
<krabador> che trovi, se pc fisso assemblato, nella scatola della scheda madre, se di marca, nella scatola, se notebook , nella scatola
<krabador> ed in ognuno di questi casi
<krabador> sul sito
<krabador> del produttore
<Newbe> krabador ok ho uefi
<Newbe> ma continuo a non capire cosa cambia durante il processo di installazione
<xNyes> Salve
<xNyes> Vorrei un aiuto, dovrei modificare dei file .classes
<xNyes> class* xD ma non riesco a modificarli con gedit .... come potrei modificarli?
<krabador> xNyes, http://classeditor.sourceforge.net/
<xNyes> grazie
<xNyes> devo scaricarlo?
<krabador> che ubuntu usi ?
<xNyes> 14
<xNyes> .04 LTS
<krabador> puoi decompilare , in modo da avere un .java, modificarlo e ricompilarlo
<krabador> xNyes, da quanto bazzichi java?
<xNyes> bazzichi?
<xNyes> allora, io gioco a minecraft moddato piu' specificamente
<xNyes> a Official Counter Craft
<xNyes> ho trovato delle hack
<krabador> ok, allora , spostati in canale chat
<xNyes> vorrei vederne i file e modificarne i contenutui
<xNyes> contenuti
<krabador> !chat | xNyes
<xNyes> ? xD
<ubot-it> xNyes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> xNyes, .class sono file binari , compilati
<xNyes> si ma io vorrei modificarli xD
<krabador> !chat | xNyes
<ubot-it> xNyes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xNyes> !chat xNyes
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat xNyes'
<xNyes> ... xD
<Scotch> Buonasera a tutti, volevo chiedervi se qualcuno sa aiutarmi con una pen drive che ho formattato su lubuntu e non mi funziona più su windows (lubuntu 15.04 - Gparted)
<cristian_c> Scotch: funziona su lubuntu?
<Scotch> fino a due minuti fa si, ora non la legge neanche più lubuntu non riesco a capire perchè. Aggiungo che lo stereo della macchina la leggeva prima che la formattassi ora non lo so perchè non riesco a metterci niente sopra
<Scotch> su lubuntu, ammesso che la legga ora, comunque me la fa aprire e usare tranquillamente, mentre su windows no
<cristian_c> Scotch: ma la monta o no?
<cristian_c> è accessibile o no?
<Scotch> (non so se influisce ma è un lettore di microsd con entrata usb
<cristian_c> Scotch: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Scotch> ok dammi un secondo
<cristian_c> Scotch: quindi stai usando una micro-sd?
<Scotch> si
<Scotch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471792/
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: 2 GiB, 2145910784 bytes, 4191232 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Scotch> Partition 5 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<cristian_c> Scotch: 2 gb?
<Scotch> inoltre mi è uscito anche questo
<Scotch> no 8
<cristian_c> Scotch: perché hai una swap cifrata?
<Scotch> non ne ho idea credevo di aver creato una normale swap
<cristian_c> Scotch: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Scotch
<ubot-it> Scotch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Scotch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471813/
<Scotch> dice che il "cavo" potrebbe non essere buono
<cristian_c> [ 8887.040364] usb usb1-port2: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<cristian_c> Scotch: quale cavo?
<Scotch> Maybe the USB cable is bad?  intendevo questo
<cristian_c> c'è un cavo?
<Scotch> no
<cristian_c> Scotch: dove hai preso questa chiavetta-adattatore?
<Scotch> è uscita stesso con la microsd
<Scotch> della transcend
<cristian_c> Scotch: è originale?
<Scotch> provo a fare un attimo una cosa, riavvio e riprovo, non vorrei che fosse il mio netbook ad avere problemi al momento
<Scotch> sisi certo
<Scotch> torno in due minuti
<cristian_c> Scotch: hai provato micro-sd e adattatore su altri dispositivi?
<Scotch> rieccomi
<andrix> :)
<Scotch> @cristian_c non voglio farti perdere altro tempo, effettivamente non ho pensato che potrebbe essere l'adattatore a non funzionare, ora provo a trovarne un altro o ad inserirla in un telefono, grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> Scotch: facci sapere
<Scotch> provo in diretta
<cristian_c> Scotch: hai provato micro-sd e adattatore su altri dispositivi?
<Scotch> solo su windows e non la leggeva
<andrix> cristian_c: lo faceva anche con la live il difetto video
<cristian_c> andrix: sì, l'avevi detto
<andrix> non sapevo se avevi letto...
<cristian_c> andrix: ricordami il nome della gpu
<andrix> ora sto provando lubuntu
<andrix> asp
<cristian_c> andrix: la stai provando in live lubuntu?
<cristian_c> prima avevi mate, se non sbaglio
<andrix> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cristian_c> ok
<andrix> si allora prima avevo mate
<andrix> poi ho provato lubuntu in live
<cristian_c> quanto l'hai tenuta in live?
<andrix> e successivamente l'ho installato
<cristian_c> andrix: sta dando problemi di black screen?
<andrix> mah lo provata velocemente in live e comunque non ho più avuto problemi di schermo al momento
<cristian_c> andrix: se continua ad andar bene, tieni lubuntu, meno problemi ci sono meglio è
<cristian_c> anche se magsri può non piacerti, ma tant'è, il pc è vecchio...
<cristian_c> *magari
<andrix> pensa che anche quando ho riprovato la mate in live per una mezz'ora buona non ha fatto il difetto, poi convinto che non lo facesse, ho avviato la reinstallazione e vicino alla fine ha ricominciato a farlo
<cristian_c> andrix: a mio avviso, dovresti provare il pc con un altro monitor
<andrix> bho
<cristian_c> andrix: perché potrebbe essere un problema di lettura dell'EDID
<andrix> ma con lubuntu al momento tutto ok
<cristian_c> andrix: aspetta almeno un'ora
<cristian_c> più la testi, meglio è
<andrix> si si
<andrix> ma ieri sera l'ho lasciato acceso
<andrix> avrà fatto almeno 3 ore
<andrix> in idle
<Scotch> ok credo che il problema sia: 1)la scheda micro-sd 2)l'adattatore non funzionano bene nessuno dei due :P Scusate il disturbo quindi, tornerò con un adattatore migliore e vedremo come va, grazie mille ancora cristian_c buonaserata :)
<cristian_c> andrix: ma quando si verifica il black screen non torna da solo il desktop?
<lollo9786> salve a tutti,ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu,io sono inesperto nell'installazione di sistemi operativi,quando ho provato ad installarlo ho visto qualche video su youtube e mi diceva di creare una partizione apparte e creare un'area di swap,fatto tutto ,prima della fine dell'installazione mi dice che c'è un'errore di grub2 e chel'error
<lollo9786> e è fatale,al riavvio del pc non mi permetteva di avviare nemmeno windows 8.1 e ho dovuto ripristinare i dati di fabbrica,adesso vorrei riprovarci ,ma come mi devo muovere?
<cristian_c> Scotch: di niente
<andrix> si ma quando torna è tutto a righe
<cristian_c> andrix: e resta a righe se non fai nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> o dopo un po' ritorna normale?
<cristian_c> senza toccarlo, intendo
<andrix> pare che dopo diverso tempo si riassesti ma mai completamente...ovvero alcune finestre restano illeggibili
<lollo9786> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<andrix> cosa che io velocizzavo switchando tra le console ctrl+alt+f1 ctrl+alt+f7
<cristian_c> !pazienza | lollo9786
<ubot-it> lollo9786: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> andrix: capito
<Scarpetta>  /nickserv IDENTIFY sofia98
<andrix> comunque restavano sempre finestre danneggiate
<cristian_c> andrix: un interessante esperimento sarebbe lasciarlo lì per ore, appena si verifica il problema
<andrix> almeno per parecchio
<cristian_c> andrix: e vedere se dopo diverse si riassesta tutto, senza toccare niente
<andrix> sai cosa....spesso lo faceva quando aprivo il terminale con ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> andrix: ovviamente con stand-by e sospensione disattivata
<cristian_c> andrix: non ho capito
<andrix> intendevo tante volte si verificava quando aprivo il terminale (il difetto grafico)
<andrix> ma è solo un esempio
<andrix> era comunque casuale
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> andrix: altra prova da fare
<cristian_c> andrix: tu hai provato solo con 15.10?
<andrix> si...in effetti ci avevo pensato
<andrix> di provare la lts
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> andrix: direi di più, confronta 15.10 con 14.04 e 12.04
<cristian_c> andrix: tutte e tre
<andrix> 12.04?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> la 12.04 è ancora supportata
<andrix> ah ok
<cristian_c> anche se fino al prossimo anno
<cristian_c> è una lts anch'essa
<andrix> vabbè ci sarà modo con la live
<cristian_c> andrix: esatto, provale in live
<cristian_c> andrix: e facci sapere
<cristian_c> andrix: ovviamente, se lubuntu non ha più quel difetto, il problema non si pone
<andrix> più che altro non ho capito se accendendolo senza interagire col pc lo faccia comunque o no il difetto
<cristian_c> andrix: prova
<cristian_c> tutte cose che puoi verificare
<andrix> si
<cristian_c> basta che disattivi lo stand-by
<andrix> cmq per il momento qui tutto ok
<andrix> si si
<andrix> sto usando pidgin :)
<andrix> cristian_c: uffaaaa l'ha appena fatto
<andrix> di nuovo
<cristian_c> andrix: passa al piano b
<andrix> eheh
<cristian_c> andrix: sia quello che hai suggerito tu (accendere senza interagire)
<cristian_c> sia provare 12.04 e 14.04
<cristian_c> andrix: e io proverei anche a lasciarlo acceso ore per vedere se non interagendo le righe scompaiono col passare del tempo
<andrix> per dire ieri sera è rimasto acceso senza interagire e non ha fatto scherzi
<cristian_c> andrix: dico, dopo che torna dal black screen
<andrix> si si
<cristian_c> andrix: ok, hai varie cose da testare
<cristian_c> andrix: facci sapere
<andrix> ok
<andrix> ci sentiamo allora
<andrix> buona serata e grazie ancora
<cristian_c> buona serata anche a te, andrix
<n4k4> buona sera
<n4k4> :)
<aleelkun> Ho comprato un pc senza sistema operativo e volevo installare ubuntu. Cosa mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> che pc è? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<Mr_Pan> aleelkun, non c'è nesusn veggente qui in chan...qualche caratteristica in più ..
<aleelkun> Lenovo 100-15IBY
<aleelkun> Celeron
<aleelkun> Processore 1.8 GHz
<aleelkun> RAM  8 GB 500 GB
<Carlin0> sai il modello de processore ?
<aleelkun> Intel
<Carlin0> non la marca ... il modello
<aleelkun> scusa sono un po' una capra
<Carlin0> e vabbè ma saprai cosa hai comprato
<aleelkun> n2940
<Carlin0> aleelkun, direi che puoi installare qualsiasi ubuntu o derivata che tu desideri
<Carlin0> addirittura 4 core
<aleelkun> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<aleelkun> ma per l'installazione come devo procedere? lo sto scaricando
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> leggi le guide
<aleelkun> è che avevo visto se hai windows ecc... ma non avevo visto se non hai sistema operativo
<Carlin0> aleelkun, masterizza il dvd e vai tranquillo
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<aleelkun> solo che al momento non ho possibilità di masterizzare. con chiavetta usb è possibile?
<Carlin0> aleelkun, dai win ?
<aleelkun> da dos
<Carlin0> ma dos nisba
<aleelkun> solo col cd?
<Carlin0> devi masterizzare un dvd o avere un pc con sistema operativo tipo windows o linux
<cristian_c> aleelkun: quali altri pc possiedi?
<aiuto> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<aleelkun> quello da cui scrivo. è un asus in rovina. solo che non ha la porta cd/dvd
<Carlin0> !aiuto
<aiuto> non riesco ad aggiornare in alcun modo ubuntu, chi puo aiutarmi?
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> aiuto, di che ubuntu parliamo ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aiuto> aggiornamento alla nuova versione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> aleelkun, e che sistema operativo hai lì?
<Carlin0> aiuto, dacci dettagli precisi che release è?
<aiuto> un obsoleto 11.04 dato che non l'ho piu aggiornato, e non so proprio come fare
<aiuto> cioè sono incapace
<cristian_c> aleelkun: puoi creare una usb dall'asus in rovina
<Carlin0> aiuto, devi reinstallare
<cristian_c> aleelkun: perché col dos la vedo dura
<aiuto> in che modo
<Carlin0> !installazione | aiuto leggi le guide
<ubot-it> aiuto leggi le guide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aleelkun> come si crea la usb?
<cristian_c> aiuto: scarica una nuova .iso
<cristian_c> aleelkun: ti è stato chiesto che os hai sull'asus
<aiuto> sono impedita, non so cosa sia una .iso
<cristian_c> aiuto: è il file che poi dovrai masterizzare
<cristian_c> su un supporto ottico
<aleelkun> os sarebbe sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> sì
<aleelkun> windows 7
<cristian_c> !usbwin | aleelkun
<ubot-it> aleelkun: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<aiuto> nello stesso modo potrei anche inserire altri come windows e scegliere da quale accedere?
<cristian_c> aiuto: che cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> aiuto: quale sistema hai attualmente nel pc?
<cristian_c> e di che pc si tratta?
<aiuto> ho un portatile acer con su ubuntu 11.04
<cristian_c> aiuto: quali caratteristiche ha il pc?
<aiuto> in che senso
<cristian_c> aiuto: cpu, ram, sceda grafica
<aiuto> non lo so
<Carlin0> aiuto, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<aiuto> si
<aleelkun> ho lanciato la procedura :D
<Carlin0> aiuto, apri un terminale e scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> aiuto, poi copi il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> aleelkun: sull'asus, suppongo
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14473042/
<cristian_c> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270
<cristian_c> aiuto: suppongo sia un acer aspire one
<Carlin0> aiuto, fai la stessa cosa col comando free
<aiuto> cioè
<Carlin0> aiuto, scrivi free nel terminale
<Carlin0> e sopia sul apstebin
<Carlin0> copia*
<aiuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14473066/
<Carlin0> aiuto, su quel pc ti conviene installare lubuntu che è + leggero
<Carlin0> !derivate | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<aiuto> com'è, è migliore di quello che ho ora?
<Carlin0> è quello che può girarci ... se ci metti ubuntu li si inchioda
<aiuto> capisco ti ringrazio mille
<Carlin0> aiuto, scarica lubuntu 14.04 che ha supporto fino al 2019
<aiuto> ok una volta scaricato come mi comporto
<Carlin0> masterizzi un cd e poi ti leggi la guida per l'installazione
<cristian_c> aiuto: masterizzi il file scaricato su cd
<Carlin0> !iso | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> e leggi le guide linkate da Carlin0
<Carlin0> !installazione | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> aiuto: suggerisco un test in modalità live, prima di installare
<aiuto> sono impossibilitata ad installare tramite cd
<aiuto> c'è un alternativa?
<cristian_c> aiuto: il netbook non ha masterizzatore?
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, creati una usb
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, no
<aiuto> è rotto
<cristian_c> aiuto: pure la usb non va?
<jester-> eeeh vecchia storia
<aiuto> la usb si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> aiuto: hai solo quel netbook?
<aiuto> no posso anche da un altro
<aiuto> e comunque non mi scarica lubuntu
<cristian_c> aiuto: ti dico questo perché puoi utilizzare un pc con windows per creare la chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | aiuto
<ubot-it> aiuto: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<aiuto> domani posso utilizzare un altro pc da cui creare la chiavetta usb
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, scusa .... usa il pc da cui sei collegata or aper scaricare la .iso di ubuntu e per creare la chiavetta usb di avvio .. che problema hai a fare questo  ?
<aiuto> non ho memoria dice, per scaricare lubuntu
<aiuto> Spazio insufficiente sul disco per il salvataggio di /tmp/wO4jls8d.iso.part.
<aiuto> Liberare spazio sul disco o scegliere una destinazione diversa, quindi riprovare.
<aiuto> ho un sacco di roba inutile che non so come eliminare
<cristian_c> aiuto: puoi farlo dal pc con winz
<cristian_c> intendo il download
<cristian_c> e creazione usb con universal usb installer
<cristian_c> aiuto: ah, scarica lubuntu 15.10 a 32 bit
<aiuto> ora pare che scarichi
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, elimina quello che non serve  ... scarica la iso ... crea la usb di avvio ... se hai problemi ripassa qui ... al momento non possiamo aiutarti oltre ...
<jester-> aiuto: viene Carlin0 a domicilio
<jester-> te la cancella lui la roba
<aiuto> va bene grazie mille, se non altro mi stupirei di riuscirci da sola, quale impedita come sono
<aiuto> si se è vicino passa lui :)
<Carlin0> a pagamento ovviamente
<Mr_Pan> aiuto, parli al femminile....sul pc hai alvin come nome  ... stai trollando  ? ciao
<aiuto> no
<jester-> eh alvin è nick noto
<aiuto> era di mio fratello
<jester-> oggia
<aiuto> perchè dovrei ?
<Carlin0> anch'io prima mi chiamavo elvira
<aiuto> sono entrata per un supporto tecnico, non per rimorchiare
<aiuto> :)
<aiuto> ed ho parlato al femminile fin dall'inizio
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> vabbè ora hai tutte le info . ciao
<Mr_Pan> aiuto esegui le operazioni indicate e prova ad installare
<aiuto> scusate se sono una ragazza, e non l'ho detto, non mi sembrava importante, ciao grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> aiuto: torna a trovarci
<aiuto> certamente!
<cristian_c> magari con un nick meno genrico
<cristian_c> generico
<aiuto> va bene io sono mary comunque alla prossima :)
<anto1> Buona sera Signori... avete un minuto?
<Carlin0> esponi il problema anto1 e se qualcuno sa risponde
<anto1> Sono nuovo di Ubuntu; chi mi sa aiutare con alcuni video che mi richiedono adobe flash? precisamente: appena provo a scaricare  Adobe versione Linux il mio Ubuntu mi chiede con quale applicazione voglio aprire il file.... ho provato a scegliere il Software center ma non va avanti... strano..
<Carlin0> anto1, scarica google chrome e usa quello come browser
<anto1> ah!! ok; domanda più generale prima di ringraziarvi: ma il software center di ubuntu; come funziona? bisogna inserire la descrizione del file appena scaricato? oppure va aperta la cartella di un programma appena scaricato fino a trovare il file di istallazione? va estratto il file?
<Carlin0> il software center installa direttamente il programma
<cristian_c> software center = scarica + installa
<anto1> giusto, mi sono spiegato male; entro nella cartella download e trovo il file scaricato; cosa devo fare per istallarlo (qualunque file sia)?
<cristian_c> eh, no
<anto1> infatti...
<cristian_c> anto1: in pratica, non usi il browser per cercare cosd
<cristian_c> cose
<cristian_c> anto1: pensa a google play o app stpre
<cristian_c> store
<cristian_c> il principio è lo stesso
<anto1> ok; grazie ragazzi a presto!!
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-12
<omax> Salve
<ROBERTA> Ciao ho il seguente problema: La scorciatoia da tastiera scelta per "Comparsa terminale" non è valida. Selezionarne un'altra.il fatto e che non mi permette di scrivere niente  e quindi rimane vuota la casella.
<Pablito> salve a tutti.
<Pablito> dopo aver installato ubuntu sul mio notebook (non più giovanissimo) ho notato che i  video vanno a scatti
<Carlin0> Pablito, che pc è ? cpu e ram ...
<Pablito> ho provato a selezionare  i driver proprietari dalle impostazioni, ma al riavvio ubuntu non mi riparte.
<Pablito> acer aspire 5633wlmi, intel centrino dual core 1,66 ghz, nvidia geforce go 7300
<Pablito> 2 gb ram
<Carlin0> Pablito, non sai il modello preciso della cpu ?
<Pablito> provo a cercare
<Pablito> Intel Core 2 Duo T5500, 1.66 GHz, 2MB cache L2, FSB 667 MHz
<Carlin0> Pablito, che video vanno a scatti ?
<Pablito> sia quelli in memoria, sia quelli in dvd. Anche guardando un video in streaming la qualità lascia molto a desiderare
<Carlin0> ma che player usi ?
<Carlin0> hai installato flash ?
<Pablito> ho usato quello di default, poi ho provato con vlc, risultati simili
<Carlin0> vlc dovrebbe andare
<Pablito> no flash non l'ho installato
<Carlin0> meglio...
<Pablito> pensi sia un problema di driver video?
<Carlin0> non saprei ...
<Carlin0> ma non credo
<Pablito> come faccio ad utilizzare quelli dela nvidia?
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere la scheda video che ti sta salutando
<Pablito> di sicuro mi sta salutando l'hdd
<Pablito> mi da un avviso ogni volta che accendo ilpc
<Pablito> devo premere f1
<Carlin0> si ma l'HD non avrebbe nulla a che fare con lo streaming
<Pablito> però c'è dire che prima di installare ubunto su questo pc c'era xp
<Carlin0> l'hai tolto ?
<Pablito> ed i video giravano bene. In generale dopo aver installato ubuntu
<Pablito> il pc sembra cammni sforzato
<Pablito> riscalda molto
<Carlin0> embè certo che se gli mettevi qualcosa di + leggero di ubuntu era meglio
<Pablito> si l'ho tolto poichè memore di una precedente esperienza con lubuntu in cui mi ero trovato benissimo
<Carlin0> la cpu non è sto granchè
<Carlin0> potevi tenerli entrambi
<Pablito> non sono esperto di pc ma xp non rilascia più agiornamenti
<Pablito> pensi sia meglio installare luuntu?
<Pablito> lubuntu?
<Carlin0> eh si ... sarebbe meglio Clockspeed: 1.7 GHz, No of Cores: 2,
<Pablito> di cosa si tratta? ti ripeto sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<Carlin0> lubuntu ?
<Pablito> la riga scritta sopra: Clockspeed:1.77 GHz
<Carlin0> sono le caratteristiche del tuo processore
<Pablito> ah ok..scusami
<Carlin0> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core2+Duo+T5500+%40+1.66GHz
<Pablito> ma supporta il 64bit? perchè ho installato questa versione
<Carlin0> cmq il fatto del video potrebbe essere la scheda quindi non cambierebbe
<Carlin0> se non supportava il 64 bit non la installavi
<Pablito> quindi provo a mettere su lubuntu oppure mi consigli qualche altra derivate
<Pablito> ?
<Carlin0> puoi provare lubuntu ... ma se il problema fosse la scheda video che sta andando ad escort non risolvi
<Pablito> ok, ti ringrazio!
<ROBERTA> Ciao ho il seguente problema: La scorciatoia da tastiera scelta per "Comparsa terminale" non è valida. Selezionarne un'altra.il fatto e che non mi permette di scrivere niente  e quindi rimane vuota la casella.
<ghigomatto> giorno a tutta la comunità.
<ghigomatto> problema: ubuntu server con apache 2.2 che pubblica molti vh named based su http. Vorrei pubblicarne uno solo (sito X) in https. Certificato implementato, path risolte, ports.conf e direttiva NameVirtualHost su apache2.conf inserite, riavvio apache dopo test apache2ctl -t ok, e se scrivo sul browser: https://sitoa/b/c/x-1 ottengo cmq sitoX! Se ometto l'https da ogni altro sito tutto è ok, se provo a raggiungere in https ogni sit
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: già controllata pagina wiki ubuntu su apache?
<ghigomatto> cioè, su (n-1) siti in http, se ciascuno è anticipato da https il web server cmq mi manda all'unicosito in https (sito n)!
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: potrsti linkarmela?
<cristian_c> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: c'è anche la pagina in lingua inglese
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: cmq il mio probl. non è installare apache, ma configurarne uno già ok in produzione con le problematiche che ho specificato!
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: non ho parlato d'installazione, infatti
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: si ma mi hanno postato il link che inizia con "installazione e configurazione"....grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: l'hai aperto?
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: si, ce l'ho sotto il naso, ma mi sembra piuttosto semplicistico.
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: nell'ambito della stessa soluzione vh named based io devo pubblicare un sito in https e tutti gli altri in http. Il problema attuale è che sopo averlo fatto, ogni altro sito (non in https) se preceduto da https porta immediatamente all'unico in https, tralasciandone la URL, che resta l'originale!
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: allora fai un'incursione in #httpd
<ghigomatto> mi ro perso...
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: allora fai un'incursione in #httpd
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: ci sei?
<cristian_c> no, ci faccio
<ghigomatto> ho visto che la url di riferimento (per mod-ssl) è piuttosto datata, come ci si fa a fidare di un sito aggiornato al 2001? per httpd ci guardo.
<gianfry> ciao
<anotheronebitest> ciao ragazzi, vorrei sapere se è sicuro utilizzare xampp come server per creare siti con wordpress per privati
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: utilizza direttamente lampp
<anotheronebitest> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !info lampp-server
<ubot-it> Package lampp-server does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info lamp-server
<ubot-it> Package lamp-server does not exist in wily
<anotheronebitest> ti ha fregato
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: ?
<cristian_c> siamo in canale di supporto
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<anotheronebitest> quindi devo rimuovere tuttto il mio pacchetto xampp prima?
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: disinstalla ciò che hai installato
<cristian_c> ripristina ciò che hai configurato
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> se ti serv4 un consiglio, ovviamente.
<cristian_c> e
<anotheronebitest> grazie
<anotheronebitest> un'altra domanda. quando avvio xampp dall'interfaccia e digito localhost nel browser mi esce sempre la pagina di apache2 e non di xampp, come mai?
<anotheronebitest> così non riesco a configurare il phpmyadmin e creare un sito wordpress
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: phpmyadmin non mi sembra molto sicuro
<h_boyz> Buonasera. Impossibile copiare alcuni file err:5, ho provato a controllare i permessi ma non mi fa cambiare neanche quelli
<anotheronebitest> bè è quello che usavo su windows con mampp, con lampp è diverso?
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: phpmyadmin di base non mi sembra molto indicato a livello di sicurezza
<cristian_c> !dettagli | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<h_boyz> cristian_c: kubuntu 14.04 copio file da un hd usb all'altro, copia tutto tranne una decina di file. Restituisce impossibile copiare da "file" a "file" err:5
<cristian_c> h_boyz: non è che hai dato maggiori dettagli...
<krabador> h_boyz: HD formattati come, che files, eccetera
<h_boyz> scusa ma non so cosa ti occorre esattamente. file .avi hd formattati in ntfs
<h_boyz> ho già copiato praticamente tutto, solo su questi ultimi file ho problemi
<cristian_c> h_boyz: provato da terminale?
<anotheronebitest> volevo sapere come mai, anche se ho installato xampp, mi esce fuori la pagina di apache2 quando digito localhost sul browser invece che quella di xampp
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: visto che ti interessa così tanto xampp, hai letto il wiki in merito?
<krabador> anotheronebitest: non è una risorsa xampp questa
<krabador> rivolgiti alle loro risorse ufficiali
<h_boyz> in questo momento....questo è l'output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479336/
<cristian_c> h_boyz: che sintassi hai utilizzato?
<h_boyz> cp /percorso file /nuovo percorso file
<cristian_c> h_boyz: per esempio /home/utente/nomedelfile.avi ?
<h_boyz> il percorso è lo stesso che si vede nell'output
<h_boyz> ovvero /media..etc
<cristian_c> h_boyz: hai ragione
<cristian_c> quindi c'è un errore nel tuo comando
<h_boyz> speravo fosse questo, ma non so quale,illuminami ti prego
<cristian_c> h_boyz: nomi di file e directory non devono contenere spazi
<cristian_c> h_boyz: gli spazi separano gli argomenti di un comando
<cristian_c> nella shell bash
<matadores> sera
<matadores> ho bisogno di aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<matadores> ciao cristian
<fablito> CIAO RAGAZZI
<fablito> ops
<fablito> sera a tutti
<matadores> sono   per il fatto della tv sono riuscito a risolvere ora bastava usare i driver prorpietario
<matadores> ma ora al riavvio mi da errore
<Alfredd> Ciao, la stampante non viene riconosciuta dal sistema. (collegata correttamente e funzionante)
<fablito> ragazzi sto usando chalet os
<Alfredd> mi date una mano per risolvere per piacere?
<fablito> ma il terminale non mi funziona
<fablito> sapreste aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Alfredd
<ubot-it> Alfredd: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<matadores> come posso fare per mostrare  per mostrarvi l'errore  tramite riga di comando?
<cristian_c> !buntu | fablito
<ubot-it> fablito: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ma l'unico spazio è quello a cenerentola 2 che con il tab il terminale rinomina con cenerentola\ 2.avi
<cristian_c> matadores: magari spiega cos'hai fatto esattamente...
<Alfredd> Ho Lubuntu. quando invio una stampa non c'è risposta della stampante.
<fablito> capito
<matadores> al riavvio
<fablito> ma non è sempre una derivata?
<cristian_c> h_boyz: non c'entra niente, c'è uno spazio nel nome, e tanto basta
<matadores> ubuntu mi dice che ha riscontrato un problema
<fablito> solo che non è ufficiale !!?
<Alfredd> eppure è accesa ben collegata e funzionante.
<cristian_c> Alfredd: qualche dettaglio in più non guasterebbe...
<cristian_c> fablito: hai letto il bot?
<fablito> uff
<Alfredd> si. ha sempre funzionato.
<cristian_c> !buntu | fablito
<ubot-it> fablito: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<fablito> siii cristian
<matadores> ed da come mi dice e  legato ai driver video almeno cosi penso di aver capito
<h_boyz> cristian_c: rinominato il file senza spazi e rprovato, ma l'errore resta
<matadores> avendo installato solo quello tramite la scelta di uso dei driver proprietari con update
<Alfredd> correttamente. poi un giorno dppo l'ultimo aggiornamento del sistema la stampante non va più!!
<cristian_c> fablito: e allora...
<cristian_c> !chat | fablito
<ubot-it> fablito: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alfredd> ho fatto tanti tentativi, ma niente.
<Alfredd> ho notato che la stampante non appare più nell'elenco delle stampanti!
<matadores> :(
<cristian_c> matadores: ma hai capito cosa ho scritto? Poi ti offendi...
<matadores> tu hai chiesto che problema ho
<matadores> e ho detto che  ubuntu riscontra un problema dopo aver riavviato
<matadores> e l'unica cosa che ho installato tramite la guida sono i drivver video senza terminale
<cristian_c> Alfredd: e in tutto questo...
<matadores> solo tramite parte grafica di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfredd: ancora non hai citato il modello di stampante
<Alfredd> si. scusa.
<Alfredd> hp deskjet f380
<cristian_c> matadores: no, io ho chesto cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> matadores: 'tramite la guida' <- quale guida?
<matadores> di ubuntu della wiki
<cristian_c> matadores: linka la guida
<cristian_c> e il passaggio seguito
<matadores> tanto ho  cliccato su driver aggiuntivi e ho selezionato
<cristian_c> Alfredd: allora
<matadores> non ho fatto nulla in particolare
<cristian_c> matadores: nome scheda?
<matadores> ati radeon hd 6130
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Alfredd: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Alfredd> si.
<matadores> aspe per essere sciro dinuovo ricerco il comando sulla wiki
<cristian_c> h_boyz: pastebinna
<cristian_c> !paste
<matadores> e ti ridico preciso scheda video
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> matadores: eppure, non hai parlato di comandi...
<cristian_c> matadores> tanto ho  cliccato su driver aggiuntivi e ho selezionato
<cristian_c> <matadores> non ho fatto nulla in particolare
<matadores> non ho usato i comandi ho usato solo per vedere la mia scheda se la riconosceva
<matadores> comunque e ati radeon 6310
<matadores> hd 6310
<cristian_c> matadores: pc fisso?
<matadores> notebook
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479505/
<h_boyz> cristian_c: c'è anche il comando stavolta
<anotheronebitest> cristian_c come faccio a rimuovere dei pacchetti nel terminale? (me lo chiede la guida di lampp)
<matadores> questo problema con i driver della scheda video me li dava sia su ubuntu 14.04 e sulle ultime due uscite di ubuntu
<Alfredd> ci sono diversi terminali: in "accessori" trovo "LXTerminal (usa la riga di comando)"
<Alfredd> invece in "Strumenti di Sistema" trovo "UXterm" e "XTerm" (Standard terminal emulator for X windows sistem)
<Alfredd> quale devo aprire cristian_c
<cristian_c> h_boyz: sei in macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: quali pacchetti devi rimuovere?
<cristian_c> Alfredd: lxterminal
<cristian_c> Alfredd: 14.04?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: no, se può essere d'aiuto, copiando da interfaccia copia fino al 60% e poi da l'errore
<anotheronebitest> apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 php5-common php5-mysql
<anotheronebitest> poi mi chiede di usare purge option quando rimuovo questi mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5
<anotheronebitest> qual è il comando per purge e che azione ha?
<Alfredd> si 14.04.3
<matadores> hmm
<Alfredd> desktop i386
<h_boyz> cristian_c: potrebbe essere l'hd che in quei settori non funziona bene?dopotutto ha qualche annetto
<matadores> tu hai installato  interfaccia grafica  su una vps ubuntu?
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: un timo
<cristian_c> attimo
<cristian_c> matadores: allora
<Alfredd> cristian_c: scusa ho dovuto riavviare il sistema per l'aggiornamento
<matadores> comunque  quale è il comando che mostra errori tramite terminale e mi crea file pastebin?
<Alfredd> mi ridai il comando per piacere?
<cristian_c> Alfredd: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> matadores: ma questo errore al riavvio...
<matadores> si
<matadores> non ho tolto
<cristian_c> matadores: esattamente in che punto si verifica?
<matadores> unica cosa posso fare foto e linkare senno mi dite come fare tramite terminale
<Alfredd> dice: "+ fermato" pastebinit non installato...
<matadores> cosi voi vedete l'errore
<cristian_c> !image | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> matadores: se non dici quando avviene...
<cristian_c> Alfredd: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> h_boyz: allora
<Alfredd> continua con "installa con sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: sudo apt-get remove elencopacchetti
<cristian_c> solo per rimuovere
<Alfredd> uso il tuo comando con la y?
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: sudo apt-get purge nomipacchetti
<cristian_c> per purgare completamente
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14479505/
<cristian_c> Alfredd: certo
<h_boyz> cristian_c: non sono in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> h_boyz: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> cristian_c: mi domandavo se fosse un problema dei settori del disco
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14479599/
<cristian_c> h_boyz: è molto possibile
<cristian_c> h_boyz: esempio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/509695/cp-fails-to-copy-with-errors-cp-error-reading-file-input-output-error-and
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14479603/
<matadores> cristian non mi prendere da troll non ricodo il pulsante per scattare le foto al desktop
<matadores> :(
<cristian_c> [ 4783.131367] end_request: critical medium error, dev sdd, sector 858144919 [ 4783.131374] Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 107268107
<cristian_c> 4783.131335] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [ 4783.131342] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] [ 4783.131345] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
<cristian_c> 4783.131335] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [ 4783.131342] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] [ 4783.131345] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
<h_boyz> cristian_c: benchè la mia ignoranza sia profonda, credo di capire che sia proprio un problema di settori danneggiati,giusto?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: se così una deframmentazione da win potrebbe aiutarmi a completare lo spostamento?
<krabador> h_boyz, ntfs lo gestisci in win
<krabador> metti quei dischi in un sistema win, fai scandisk
<anotheronebitest> ma purgare cosa fa di diverso dal remove?
<krabador> se sono andati sonoa andati
<krabador> anotheronebitest, hai rinunciato con xampp?
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest: cancella configurazione residua del pacchetto sul sistrma
<cristian_c> sistema
<matadores> mo istallo kazam e poi faccio la foto
<h_boyz> cristian_c: krabador: grazie per adesso, provo a riparare da win e poi a spostare il resto
<cristian_c> matadores: tasto stamp no?
<cristian_c> matadores: ma ti ho chiestocmi pare tre volte
<Alfredd> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14479599/
<cristian_c> quando si verifica il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> Alfredd: ho visto
<Pino> ciao
<matadores> su questa tastiera non lo tengo il stamp tasto
<matadores> :(
<cristian_c> matadores: dicesti, se non ricordo male, che hai fn
<cristian_c> fn+stamp
<krabador> matadores, se controlli
<matadores> si
<krabador> anche le piu' piccole ce l'hanno
<Pino> ciao
<matadores> ma il tasto stam su questa tastiera non lo tengo
<krabador> un fn, che ,a meno che non sia assegnato su ubuntu , va tranquillamente
<matadores> l'altra l'ho rotta
<krabador> matadores, lasciamo perdere
<krabador> !ciao | Pino
<ubot-it> Pino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Pino> grazie
<matadores> fn lo tengo di tasto
<anotheronebitest> se mi dici che xampp non è sicuro e che con lampp posso lavorare con wordpress naturalmente lo rimuovo completamente xampp
<Pino> ho un problema con ubuntu posso chiedere qui?
<matadores> ma e stamp sulle due tasiere sia us e quel den notebook non c'è stamp
<krabador> anotheronebitest, te lo dicono gli staff di quei software
<Alfredd> cristian_c: e cosaltro si può fare per la stampante?
<krabador> anotheronebitest, che non trovi qui dentro, purtroppo
<krabador> !chat | anotheronebitest
<ubot-it> anotheronebitest: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> anotheronebitest posso dari un consiglio?
<krabador> Alfredd, hai installato il driver hp ?
<matadores> installa ampps con tutto semplificato
<krabador> matadores, qui dentro non si fanno considerazioni aleatorie, si danno risposte perentorie, che tu possa sossteneere
<matadores> e free e ha asistenza in caso di problemi
<krabador> su cio' che è ontiopic in questo canale
<matadores> ok scusa
<krabador> altrimenti matadores
<krabador> come dire, sono mesi che vieni qui
<krabador> dovresti sapere
<Alfredd> no
<Pino> chiedo scusa, chi è un tecnico con cui posso chiedere consiglio?
<krabador> Alfredd, e come pretendi di far funzionare un'hp ?
<krabador> !chiedi | Pino
<ubot-it> Pino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alfredd> ha sempre funzionato senza driver hp.
<krabador> Alfredd, vai a vedere il sito hplip
<krabador> e vedi se è supportata da quel driver
<Alfredd> è una stampante vecchia che ha solo driver per windows
<matadores> un programma di ubuntu che posso installare e mostrare foto del mio prolema
<matadores> per favore
<krabador> Alfredd, va a controllare
<anotheronebitest> mi dice anche To also remove the debconf data, use the purge option when removing, quindi faccio anche purge una volta che eliminato tutti i pacchetti?
<matadores> (pray)
<Pino> non riesce a fare gli aggiornamenti, c'è scritto che non ho memoria?
<krabador> Pino, apri il terminale
<cristian_c> anotheronebitest> se mi dici che xampp non è sicuro e che con lampp posso lavorare con wordpress naturalmente lo rimuovo completamente xampp <- ma te l'ho detto all'inizio -,-
<krabador> Pino, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Pino, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Pino, df -h | pastebinit
<cristian_c> matadores: se non hai comprato il pc in italia, magari è print o pnt
<Alfredd> ho trovato il sito. ma come faccio a vedere se la stampante è supportata e se ho quei driver?
<Pino> devo copiare e incollare tutti e tre le stringhe escluso pino naturalmente?
<krabador> matadores, ti si puo' dire, qui dentro, come installare, e come , in un range di possibilità, risolvere un problema di installazione, malfunzionamenti vari di software, che fanno capo a problemi del software , ti conviene cercare nelle risorse
<krabador> matadores, adibite ufficialmente per quei software
<krabador> Pino, copi una alla volta, premi invio per ognuna
<matadores> ho fatto come la guida wiki di ubuntu
<matadores> per i driver della scheda video
<matadores> quindi non ho dovuto usare il terminale
<krabador> matadores, per favore , rispecifica chiaramente il soggetto della problematica
<matadores> stavo cercando i driver della scheda video ma ovviamente non ho voluto prendere quelli del sito della amd
<cristian_c> matadores: to ho fatto una domanda per ben tre volte, chd hai iteramente non evaso
<cristian_c> e
<matadores> quindi seguendo la guida wiki per scheda ati radeo hd 6310 ho installato i driver
<cristian_c> i
<krabador> matadores, apri il terminale
<matadores> risolvendo il problema con il televisore thomson
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Alfredd> krabador: il sito è in inglese. mi daresti qualche indicazione più precisa per piacere?
<krabador> matadores, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> Alfredd, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<Pino> il terminale non funziona, può essere darsi che sia una vecchia versione?
<krabador> Alfredd, puoi trovare vari modi per vedere li dentro come la tua stampante è supportata
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14479741/
<krabador> pietroalbini, ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> Pino: che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> e che pc hai?
<pietroalbini> krabador, ok
<pietroalbini> krabador, poi?
<Pino> sto cercando ma da dove posso vedere?
<cristian_c> Pino: premi ctrl+alt+t
<Pino> non mi dice niente
<cristian_c> Pino: non accade nulla?
<Pino> aspetta riduco ad icona
<Pino> no
<cristian_c> Pino: puoi postare una foto?
<cristian_c> del desktop
<krabador> Pino, se appare una finestra, incolla quei comandi
<krabador> Pino, se non appare, segui la guida del ripristino
<krabador> !rispristino | Pino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rispristino'
<krabador> !ripristino | Pino
<ubot-it> Pino: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> pietroalbini, tu invece, digita dpkg -l | grep niubbo
<krabador> pietroalbini, fa un pastebin del risultato
<tartaruga> non capisco perchè sono stato bannato, facevo domande su programmi strettamente collegati a ubuntu che senza supporto trovo molto difficile utilizzare.
<krabador> pietroalbini, sai usare pastebin ?
<pietroalbini> krabador, che è?
<krabador> tartaruga, no, qui dentro si fa supporto al sistema operativo
<krabador> tartaruga, cio' che hai chiesto riguardava strettamente quei software per cui questo canale non è un canale di supporto
<krabador> !chat | tartaruga
<ubot-it> tartaruga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
 * pietroalbini si ritira nel suo covo
<krabador> tartaruga, adesso per favore smetti di inquinare il log di questo canale
<krabador> pietroalbini, :D scherzo
<pietroalbini> krabador, comunque è bellissimo vedere citazioni a caso mentre programmo :P
<krabador> pietroalbini, l'autocompletamento a volte :D
<Pino> dovrei riscaricare ubuntu ma se la versione è diversa mi si cancella tutto?
<krabador> Pino, se non formatti la partizione di instalazione , non ti si cancellano dati
<krabador> ma si reinstalla il sistema sopra
<Pino> i dati non si perdono?
<Pino> ho una sola partizione
<krabador> Pino, se stai attento, non perderai dati
<Pino> grande krabador
<krabador> puoi usare anche una versione successiva
<krabador> matadores, dpkg -l | grep xf86 | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<Pino> mentre se installo un altro "OS" sono fregato e bannato?
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14479821
<krabador> Pino, "bannato" ?
<Pino> a no scusa...
<krabador> Pino, la procedura di ripristino ubuntu è quella, con il tuo pc puoi fare quello che ti pare, prendentoti la responsabilità di perdite di dati eccetera
<Pino> mi spiego, se io faccio una seconda partizione e installo Debian ad esempio e mi passo tutto li e installo la nuova versione di  Ubuntu su questa attuale non dovrei a vere problemi?
<krabador> Pino, no
<krabador> se fai tutto correttamente , l'ultimo installato installerà grub, permettendoti di scegliere quale caricare
<Pino> ma il dualboot si può fare anche con due versioni di Ubuntu?
<krabador> si
<Pino> bene, allora scarico l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<krabador> puoi usare l'ultima versione di ubuntu anche per il ripristino
<Pino> eventualmente sai se esiste un chat d'assistenza anche per Debian, dato che si rimane in famiglia?
<krabador> "dato che rimane in famiglia"
<krabador> buahahahaha
<krabador> Pino, va sul loro sito
<krabador> e troverai tutte le informazioni
<Pino> posso chiedere come mai la gran risata o sono fuori luogo?
<krabador> Pino, perchè "dato che si rimane in famiglia" è abbondantemente da cotestualizzare
<krabador> *contestualizzare
<matadores> kabrador io vado a cenare dopo torno e ti mostro gli screen del mio problema
<matadores> sono riuscito ad avviare il programma per fare foto
<krabador> matadores, non hai mandati entrambi i pastebin
<Pino> si entra troppo nello specifico?
<krabador> Pino, risorse ubuntu per ubuntu, risorse debian per debian. va nel loro sito, per cio' che riguarda il tuo rapporto con loro.
<Pino> va bene, grazie di tutto krabador
<krabador> di niente, torna a trovarci, per tutto cio' che riguarda ubuntu
<Pino> va bene
<Pino> e se posso permettermi occhi all'NSA
<Pino> ciao
<krabador> buhahahahaha
<krabador> Pino, meno sostanze psicoattive ;)
<Pino> ahahhahù
<Pino> ahahh
<Pino> ciao
<matadores> :o
<matadores> che cosa è nsa?
<matadores> krabador
<matadores> posso linkare le foto del problema che mi dice ubuntu?
<krabador> matadores, fglrxinfo | pastebinit
<matadores> https://imgur.com/a/sEG19
<matadores> sono 3 foto in un unoco link
<krabador> matadores, fglrxinfo | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480041/
<matadores> se devi cenare anche te  posso aspettare tanto non ho nulla da fare
<krabador> matadores, 15.04 smette di essere supportata questo mese
<matadores> quindi niente aiuto?
<krabador> matadores, scarica 15.10 , carica il supporto di installazione , fa partire la procedura di instalazione, seleziona "altro" quando ti chiede dove installare
<krabador> selezioni la root attuale, NON SPUNTI per la formattazione, vai avanti , crei un utente con un nome diverso , sempre durante la procedura di installazione
<krabador> una volta finita, ti passi i dati da un account all'altro
<krabador> e vedi poi la questione della ati.
<matadores> vabbe ho capito
<krabador> matadores, 15.04 fuori supporto
<matadores> però questo problema si presenta in ubuntu 14.04 15.04 e 15.10
<krabador> senza che ti offendi
<krabador> matadores, tu torna con un sistema supportato
<krabador> e vediamo.
<matadores> quindi ho capito però è sempre stesso errore
<krabador> matadores, hai avuto risposta.
<krabador> hai altre domande?
<matadores> la cosa proprio prorio ch mi rode è che per una volta che mi funziona virtualbox egreggiamente debba riformatta
<matadores> comunque grazie e  oramai se ne parla domani a chiedere aiuto
<krabador> matadores, e su virtualbox cosa hai?
<matadores> kabrador  un ultima cosa se posso chiedere per il mio  thosiba satelllite  4 gb di rm e 300 e passa gb di hdd per sforzare poco la cpu
<matadores> cosa posso installare delle varianti ?
<krabador> mapreri, produttore e modell notebook non servono
<krabador> la cpu , modello preciso, serve
<mapreri> sono fondamentali!
<krabador> mapreri, certo , come se per tutta la vita ti ricordano per essere stato crocifisso in sala mensa dai piu' grandi, al liceo
<krabador> matadores, e su virtualbox cosa hai?
<matadores> dqualche altra os per testare
<mapreri> krabador: per fortuna non avevo la mensa al liceo!
 * mapreri torna a fare qualsiasi cosa stesse facendo
<krabador> matadores, 'sta cpu , di 'sto notebook?
<krabador> mapreri, :D
<matadores> con il nome del processore
<matadores> si risale alla cpu?
<krabador> se "pentium" decisamente no
<matadores> AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2
<matadores> cosi dice ubuntu
<krabador> matadores, xubuntu/lubuntu
<krabador> per tutto il resto, il web è un posto grande.
<matadores> perchè su toshiba adesso riporta il mio stesso modello con 500 gb di ram
<matadores> hdd*
<matadores> ok
<Alfredd> krabador: ho trovato la pagina che indica il supporto, ma non capisco se va bene anche per Lubuntu
<krabador> hplip è il driver linux
<krabador> se è nel repo, puoi installarlo
<krabador> ed amen
<Alfredd> mi muoi aiutare a capire se è nel repo per piacere?
<Alfredd> perchè propone installazione automatica
<Alfredd> (o manuale per altre linux distribution)
<krabador> Alfredd, sudo apt-get install pastebint
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Alfredd> il primo comando da "impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebint"
<Alfredd> devo dare il secondo?
<krabador> Alfredd, *pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> Alfredd, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> errore di battitura
<Alfredd> fatto dice "11 non aggiornati"
<krabador> manda l'altro
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480311/
<krabador> Alfredd, sudo apt-get hplip hplip-gui
<krabador> anzi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get hplip hplip-gui | pastebinit
<jester-> ti sei sdemntegà install
<krabador> sisi
 * Mr_Pan accompagna krabador a dormire ... stasera non ce la fa 
 * krabador si scoppina la fronte
<Alfredd> intanto ti posso fare una domanda? dal comando che mi hai dato prima risulta ubuntu 14.04? ma io ho installato Lubuntu!
<Alfredd> ecco il primo paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480336/
<krabador> Alfredd, la versione è in comune
<Alfredd> ok. grazie.
<Alfredd> vado col secondo comando?: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<jester-> sempre la stessa è, cambia solo il vestito
<Alfredd> capisco.
<jester-> lubuntu lè bruta ma brutaaa
<Alfredd> jester-:  sei veneto?
<krabador> Alfredd, si , vai con tutti ù
<krabador> solo l'ultimo è in realtà sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui | pastebinit
<Alfredd> va bene.
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480370/
<Alfredd> ho dato il terzo comando, ma il terminale è ancora fermo. devo aspettare?
<krabador> si
<krabador> spetta, ctrl c
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install hplip hplip-gui | pastebinit
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480442/
<Alfredd> ora ho installato hplip?
<krabador> Alfredd, si
<Alfredd> la stampante dovrebbe funzionare?
<Sudores> ciao :D
<Sudores> ho messo su ubuntu senza le GUI, mi chiedevo come fare per far partire i comandi alla partenza
<Sudores> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local e giusto?
<Sudores> giusto?
<Sudores> ce nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> Sudores: perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<Sudores> devo impostare transmission alla partenza
<cristian_c> Sudores: ok, ma perché senza gui?
<cristian_c> Sudores: come l'hai installato ubuntu?
<Sudores> da usb
<Sudores> e la vers server
<Alfredd> krabador: ho riavviato. ora c'è una icona HP sulla barra di stato del desktop.
<cristian_c> Sudores: sai amministrare un server?
<Alfredd> però ho provato a stampare, ma non stampa.
<cristian_c> Alfredd: esattamente, cosa accade?
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Alfredd> abbiamo appena installato hplip per  i driver della stampante
<Alfredd> ho riavviato e provato a stampare, ma la stampa non si avvia
<krabador> Alfredd, apri la gui
<krabador> di hplib
<krabador> hplip
<krabador> vedi come stanno i settaggi
<WCristoRe> Buonasera, avrei un problema con le porte usb e con la webcam. Chi può farmi la carità di risolverlo?
<cristian_c> WCristoRe: ti poni le domande sbagliate
<cristian_c> WCristoRe: prima cosa: descrivi esattamente i problemi
<cristian_c> poi, eventualmente, chi sa e può, risponderà
<krabador> Sudores, se hai ubuntu server, transmission-daemon è sconsigliato
<Carlin0> certo che se cambiassi nick non sarebbe male
<krabador> Sudores, ce ne sono di piu' indicati ,
<krabador> WCristoRe, per favore, non prendertela, per una policy corretta, cambia nick
<krabador>  con /nick nuovonick
<Alfredd> dice no device found da usb
<Sudores> mi dici come impostare ic omandi alla partenza?
<Italia> Dunque, le porte usb sono funzionanti ma quando metto dei mouse o delle chiavette usb non vanno. Ho ubuntu 14.04
<Sudores> che transmission nn funge
<Italia> LTS
<krabador> Sudores, ma tu hai installato ubuntu server, non sapendo come gestire un sistema testuale?
<Sudores> come?
<Sudores> certo che non so farlo, senò come faccio ad imparare?
<Carlin0> leggendo le guide
<Sudores> si ma dopo averle lette non son venuto a capo
<Sudores> dicevo...
<Italia> Anche la webcam, si accende la spia dell'hardware ma non riesco ad utilizzarla, ad esempio con skype
<Sudores> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<krabador> Sudores, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<Carlin0> quelli so problemi tuoi
<krabador> se hai ubuntu da 15.04 in poi, systemctl enable quellochesia
<Sudores> grazie, poi un altra cosa, continua a rompere con le psw
<krabador> Sudores, non è un diritto saper usare un server
<Sudores> no, appunto, sto smanettando
<Sudores> posso?
<krabador> Sudores, fa una cosa, segnala agli utenti del sistema di cui sei amministratore del server, che è un loro diritto avere un amministratore competente
<Carlin0> Italia, hai provato a installare cheese ? (per la webcam)
<Sudores> ma quali utenti, ci son solo io, che diciii!!
<krabador> ;)
<Sudores> :D
<krabador> allora, come ti ho detto , per ubuntu post 15.05 , devi usare systemctl
<krabador> per abilitare il servizio in avvio
<Carlin0> Sudores, se non capisci le guide rileggile con attenzione
<krabador> pero', esatto
<krabador> come dice Carlin0
<Sudores> sto facendo
<Carlin0> vedrai che prima o poi ....
<krabador> rileggi le guide con attenzione, che non sono scritte stile sussidiario, perchè gestire un server non è proprio da ultimo arrivato
<krabador> anche se non è impossibile
<Sudores> si lo so
<Alfredd> krabador: ho provato a aggiungere una stampante ma non la trova
<Sudores> vado a leggere a dopo , ciao
<krabador> Alfredd, stampante usb?
<Alfredd> si
<Carlin0> Alfredd, hp ?
<Alfredd> si
<Carlin0> che modello?
<Alfredd> deskjet all in one f380
<Carlin0> Alfredd, dpkg l | grep hplip
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<versilia> non mi monta è più le partizioni ntfs
<versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14480654/
<Alfredd> Carlin0: "errore necessaria opzione che indichi un'azione..."
<Carlin0> versilia, c'è win li ?
<Carlin0> Alfredd, copia bene il comando
<versilia> Carlin0: si. ma fa lo stesso errore anche su sda7 che è una partizione di dati in comune
<Alfredd> copiato di nuovo con copia e incolla. visualizza lo stesso errore!!
<Carlin0> versilia, ma win lo arrsti o lo sospendi ?
<versilia> Carlin0: arresto... infatti non capisco cosa vuole
<Carlin0> Alfredd, impossibile
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin Alfredd
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480681/
<Carlin0> scusa alfred ho sbagliato io
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep hplip
<Alfredd> no problem.
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480701/
<krabador> Carlin0, l'utente ha pastebinit , puoi indicarglielo se ti serve
<Carlin0> grassie
<Carlin0> Alfredd, lsusb | pastebinit
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480723/
<Carlin0> non la vede proprio Alfredd
<Carlin0> è collegata e accesa ?
<Alfredd> si
<Carlin0> hai provato a cambiare porta usb ?
<Alfredd> ora provo
<Alfredd> invio il tuo ultimo comando?
<Alfredd> lsusb | pastebinit
<Carlin0> si
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480756/
<Carlin0> come prima ...
<Carlin0> ma la stampante è nuova ? e il pc ?
<versilia> qualcuno mi aiuta a recuperare quelle partizioni?
<Alfredd> no entrambi vecchi.
<Carlin0> versilia, devi provare a fare checkdisk da win
<Alfredd> però hanno sempre funzionato.
<versilia> Carlin0: ma da win funziona tutto
<Carlin0> Alfredd, qualcosa è morto
<Alfredd> all'improvviso non ha stampato pià
<Alfredd> ù
<Alfredd> così improvvisamente?
<Carlin0> o le porte usb del pc o la stampante
<Alfredd> le porte le uso con l'HD esterno e funzionano
<Alfredd> la stampante? il cavetto. ma non l'ho mai spostata dalla sua mensola.
<Alfredd> così d'improvviso?
<Alfredd> dovrei provare la stampante su unaltro pc e vedere se funziona?
<Carlin0> è un'idea
<Alfredd> noi qui ora non possiamo fare più niente?
<Carlin0> se il pc non la vede che vuoi fare ?
<Alfredd> capisco.
<Alfredd> ti posso chiedere unaltra cosa?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alfredd> il pc dopo uno dei tanti aggiornamenti ha iniziato a fare un rumore dalle casse: un click molto forte
<Alfredd> e a volte ripetitivo che non permette si sentire l'audio
<Alfredd> ed è talmente fastidioso che non si riesce a lavorare in pace.
<Alfredd> anche abbassando tutto il volume si sente lo stesso!
<Alfredd> riusciresti ad aiutarmi per piacere?
<Carlin0> Alfredd, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<krabador> Alfredd, sembra che non venga proprio piu' vista
<Carlin0> non la vede manco a cambiare porta
<Carlin0> l'è morta
<Alfredd> "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<Carlin0> Alfredd, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480818/
<Carlin0> Alfredd, no ne ho idea , mi spiace
<Alfredd> ti riferisci al rumore?
<Carlin0> si
<Alfredd> va bene.
<Alfredd> ti ringrazio.
<Carlin0> ma non credo abbia nulla a che vedere con gli aggiornamenti cmq
<Carlin0> perchè le sorgenti sono quelle ufficiali
<Alfredd> eppure il pc è sempre allo stesso posto e fino a qualche mese fa non ha mai fatto nessun rumore!!!
<Alfredd> potrebbero essere collegate queste problematiche del rumore dalle casse e della stampante.
<Carlin0> quanti anni ha il pc ?
<Alfredd> 10
<Alfredd> fino ad ora ha funzionato.
<Alfredd> non mi resta che farlo vedere a qualche tecnico o buttarlo!
<Alfredd> vabeh, pare non ci sia nientaltro da fare?
<krabador> Alexandro, se non la vede propri, l'è dura
<Alfredd> e se lo dite voi allora mi arrendo... ..grazie ancora a tutti. e buona notte.
<Alfredd> ps: siete mitici!
<krabador> Alfredd, buonanotte :)
<Automaticjack> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo di Xubuntu e ho un piccolo problema con l'installazione della stampante
<Automaticjack> qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: modello stampante, numero versione ubuntu
<cristian_c> se è una derivata, specificalo
<Automaticjack> Xubuntu v15. Stampante laser Epson 5900L
<Automaticjack> Ho seguito diverse guide ma niente
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: specifica le 'diverse guide'
<Automaticjack> Una delle guide prevedeva l'installazione dei driver "epsoneplijs-0.4.1.tgz"
<Automaticjack> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=221557
<Mr_Pan> Automaticjack, è del 2008/2009 questa guida ..
<Automaticjack> lo so ma non c'é molto altro...
<Mr_Pan> e fa riferimento ad un altro modello
<Automaticjack> si ma sostituendo il modello il risultato doveva essere lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> e c'è scritot che non va con la 5900
<Mr_Pan> "...anzikè inserire il PPD della 6200 ho messo quello della 5900)...ma non va, lampeggia la spia verde quando mando la stama di prova..."
<Automaticjack> azz... mi sa che mi sto rincretinendo
<Automaticjack> Volevo provare a usare questa https://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&tl=it&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftutorialforlinux.com%2F2014%2F08%2F21%2Fubuntu-14-04-trusty-lts-how-to-install-epson-epl-5900-laser-printer-drivers-easy-guide%2F&anno=2
<Automaticjack> ma non riesco a scaricare i driver da openprinting.org PPD
<Automaticjack> nel senso che con windows invece di scaricare mi apre il file come testo
<Automaticjack> forse lo dovrei scaricare direttamente da Xubuntu?
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: stai facendo un po' di confusione
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: 15.04?
<Automaticjack> 15.10
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: esattamente, che cos'hai fatto?
<Automaticjack> La stampante viene vista correttamente
<Automaticjack> ho selezionato la stampante
<Automaticjack> dato che i driver sono già presenti
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: questo prima di seguire le 'guide'?
<Automaticjack> ma quando provo a stampare la pagina di prova la stampante non riceve dati
<Automaticjack> si
<Automaticjack> prima di seguire le guide
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: hai provato a guardare i log?
<Automaticjack> no, mi dici come fare? grazie
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: /var/log/cups
<Automaticjack> altre stampanti come le samsung funzionano correttamente
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: ma non hai detto cos'hai fatto, mentre 'seguivi le guide'
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, nel sito epson ci sono de driver nuovi di pacca 01-08-2016
<Automaticjack> Scaricati i sorgenti epsoneplijs-0.4.1.tgz
<Automaticjack> Spostatevi in /opt:
<Automaticjack>     $ cd /opt
<Automaticjack>     Copiate il file che avete appena scaricato in /opt:
<Automaticjack>     $ sudo cp /percorso_del_file/epsoneplijs-0.4.1.tgz /opt
<Automaticjack>     Scompattate l’archivio:
<Mr_Pan> lol
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: allora
<Automaticjack> Chiedo scusa
<domenico_> ciao a tutti
<Automaticjack> firefox non mi permetteva più di accedere
<Automaticjack> ho dovuto cambiare browser
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, non devi floodare
<Automaticjack> misteri...
<Automaticjack> cioé?
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: più che elencare le guide, mi interessa sapere esattamente come hai operato tu
<domenico_> scuysate qualche anima pia potrbbe darmi una mano
<Automaticjack> ok
<Carlin0> !chiedi | domenico_
<ubot-it> domenico_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Automaticjack> dopo aver installato sia Xubuntu che Lubuntu
<Automaticjack> ho provato a far funzionare la Epson
<cristian_c> e non stampava
<Automaticjack> ma dando la pagina di prova in stampa, niente
<Automaticjack> esatto
<Automaticjack> eppure il driver è quello
<cristian_c> vai avanti
<cristian_c> che driver?
<Automaticjack> ho provato tutti i driver della lista ufficiale ma niente
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: vedi, tu parli come se noi fpssimo lì
<cristian_c> e sapessimo come hai operato, cosa che non sappiamo
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: sta a te dirci come hai operato
<Automaticjack> giusto, scusa. I driver inseriti nella distro
<cristian_c> quindi senza intervento da parte tua?
<domenico_> ho installato su Vbox xubuntu ma non riesco a diminuire la grandezza delle finestre o aumentare la risoluzione (non vedo nemmeno le barre laterali) nonostante sia anche riuscito a installare VBoxadditions ma dopo il riavvio niente
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: che cosa ti dava la lista?
<Automaticjack> non ho aggiunto altro, semplicemente entrato in stampanti fatto aggiungi
<cristian_c> domenico_: consulta le risorse ufficiali messe a disposizione da virtualbox
<Automaticjack> selezionato la stampante che veniva correttamente riconosciuta sulla porta USB
<cristian_c> domenico_: qui si da specificamente supporto a installazioni 'reali'
<Automaticjack> e selezionato i driver indicati man a mano dalla procedura guidata
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: per 5900L?
<Automaticjack> si
<cristian_c> segnalava questo modello la prpcedura?
<cristian_c> intendo i driver raccpomandati
<Automaticjack> si
<cristian_c> ok
<Automaticjack> si
<Automaticjack> fatto la stessa cosa con una samsung e funziona a meraviglia
<domenico_> ok grazie lo stesso
<Automaticjack> così come una vecchia HP
<Automaticjack> ma la Epson nulla
<Automaticjack> girando in rete ho visto che altri hanno avuto problemi con questa serie ma alcuni sostenevano di aver risolto
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: ma non hai finito io racconto
<cristian_c> il
<Automaticjack> Prima che si sconnettesse il pc qualcuno ha indicato dei nuovi driver rilasciati da Epson o ho letto male?
<Automaticjack> Nient, ho provato qualche soluzione trovata in rete ma nulla
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: e cicrisiamo
<cristian_c> 'Automaticjack: vedi, tu parli come se noi fpssimo lì'
<Automaticjack> Non so che pesci prendere
<cristian_c> 'e sapessimo come hai operato, cosa che non sappiamo'
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: rispondere alla richiesta
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: in pratica dici 'ho fatto cose e non vanno' senza darci modo di capire cosa hai fatto
<cristian_c> in quanto non descrivi le operazioni eseguite
<Automaticjack> Ho scaricato i driver epsonplijs
<cristian_c> da dove'
<cristian_c> ?
<Automaticjack> Oddio, ora non ricordo...
<Automaticjack> controllo, è che sono lento a digitare...
<Carlin0> sourgeforge ?
<Automaticjack> Si, grazie
<Automaticjack> proprio da lì
<Automaticjack> Ho scompattato l'archivio in /opt
<Automaticjack> scusa che avevo scaricato in /opt
<Automaticjack> sono andato nella cartella scompattata
<Automaticjack> e ho lanciato una serie di comandi
<cristian_c> 'una serie di comandi'
<cristian_c> che ovviamente non abbiamo potuto visionare in diretta
<Automaticjack> ovvero: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<cristian_c> ok
<Automaticjack> make
<cristian_c> vai avantj
<Automaticjack> make install
<Automaticjack> a questo punto ho creato delle directory
<cristian_c> 'ho creato delle directory'
<Automaticjack> Epson nella foomatic ppds
<cristian_c> ovvero, dove?
<Automaticjack> aspetta
<Carlin0> [23:11:28] <Automaticjack> Ho scompattato l'archivio in /opt   ← perchè?
<Automaticjack> così diceva la guida...
<Carlin0> potevi tranquillamente farlo in scaricati
<Automaticjack> capito
<Automaticjack> perché non mi fa inserire tutto il percorso
<Automaticjack> ?
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: dove hai creato 'ste directory?
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: inserisci uno spazio in teata
<cristian_c> testa
<cristian_c> all'inizio,  ioè
<Automaticjack> allora / usr
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, se tu dopo aver scaricato quei file leggevi il readme che è contenuto dentro non ti serviva altro
<cristian_c> prima dello slash
<Automaticjack> ci provo
<Automaticjack> share
<Automaticjack> cups
<Automaticjack> model
<Automaticjack> foomatic-ppds
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: va bene il percorso completo, basta inserire uno spazio all'inizio dellamriga, lol
<Automaticjack> ok, comunque è questo...
<Automaticjack> che fatica...
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: hai creato una directory di nome foomatic-ppds in model?
<cristian_c> ahhh, epson in foomatic-ppds
<Automaticjack> si
<Automaticjack> sono contorto, scusa
<Automaticjack> poi ho copiato i file nella cartella Epson
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: e hai creato solo questa directory?
<Automaticjack> no, anche le seguenti
<Automaticjack> opt nella cartella source
<cristian_c> ?
<Automaticjack> usr
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, dimmi un acosa : hai la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<Automaticjack> share
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: puoi postare il percorso completo?
<cristian_c> senza spezzettare
<Automaticjack> sigh, ci provo
<cristian_c> ma che ci vuole a farlo?
<Automaticjack> un'altra testa???
<Automaticjack> :)
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: in che senso?
<Automaticjack> la mia...
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: inserisci uno spazio a inizio riga quando posti un percorso
<Automaticjack> ci sto provando giuro
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: e...
<cristian_c> esempio:
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, usi la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<cristian_c>  /usr/share/cups
<Automaticjack> niente, metto lo spazio e poi scrivo e mi scompari il messaggio!
<Carlin0> metti un punto
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: non hai messo lo spazio
<Carlin0> all'inizio
<Carlin0> ./
<cristian_c> eh, meglio un punto
<cristian_c> esatto
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, usi la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<Carlin0> Automaticjack, usi la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<Automaticjack> ./usr/share
<Automaticjack> ok ci sono!!!
<Automaticjack> col punto funziona!
<Carlin0> rispondi un attimo ...
<Automaticjack> Oddi c'era una versione a 32 e una a 64???
<Automaticjack> Oddio
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: uname -a
<Automaticjack> di Xubuntu???
<Automaticjack> Nessuno me lo ha detto!
<Automaticjack> ARGGG
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale uname -a
<Carlin0> e incola qui la risposta
<Automaticjack> ok ma quando rientro a lavoro e ho la macchina sotto mano...
<cristian_c> ahhh
<Automaticjack> :)
<Automaticjack> ho scaricato quella indicata nel sito e installata su un vecchio Atlon 1400
<Carlin0> ma di che stiamo parlando allora ?
<Automaticjack> con 512Mb di Ram
<Automaticjack> funzionare però funziona tutto
<Automaticjack> l'unica è sta ciofeca di stampante...
<Automaticjack> ok, proverò a collegarmi quando avrò la macchina sotto mano
<Automaticjack> Grazie a tutti per la gentilezza e l'attenzione
<Automaticjack> Almeno ho capito come scrivere i percorsi :)
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: beh, non è solo la stampante ad essere ciofeca
<Automaticjack> :(
<cristian_c> pure il pc è vecchiarello assai
<Automaticjack> questo passa il convento
<Automaticjack> l'ho riesumato da uno sgabuzzino
<Automaticjack> meglio di niente...
<Automaticjack> ;)
<Automaticjack> A scuola dicono che ci dovevamo arrangiare...
<Automaticjack> Pensa, a una collega ho dato un pentium III
<Automaticjack> :)
<Automaticjack> Ok, grazie di nuovo. Vi romperò più avanti :)
<Automaticjack> Notte!!!
<gigiemme> non riesco a fare il boot efi
<gigiemme> in un aspire switch
<gigiemme> heeeelp
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<gigiemme> grazie. provo
<alfacentauri> youtube-dl ERRORE: ERROR: Signature extraction failed: Traceback (most recent call last):
<alfacentauri>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/youtube.py", line 658, in _decrypt_signature
<alfacentauri>     video_id, player_url, s
<alfacentauri>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/youtube.py", line 550, in _extract_signature_function
<alfacentauri>     raise ExtractorError('Cannot identify player %r' % player_url)
<versilia> come faccio dalla live a loggarmi come amministratore?
<krabador> versilia, sudo comando non ti piace?
<versilia> krabador: scusa ma devo cancellare delle cartelle e mi dice che non ho i permessi
<versilia> krabador: e' normale sulla live?
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-13
<alb> problemi con youtube-dl; errore
<Guest27926> I have a problem with youtube-dl
<Guest27926> error
<Guest27926> Signature extraction failed
<Guest27926> how can i do?
<krabador> !italiano | Guest27926
<ubot-it> Guest27926: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<krabador> !english | Guest27926
<ubot-it> Guest27926: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest27926> ok.. Ho scarecato youtube-dl con terminale. Ho problema di errore: Signature extraction failed.
<Guest27926> Sapete che cosa è?
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<Guest27926> 15.10
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  ho  questo  errore Broken count > 0
<gigirock> Rebarbaro91, ma hai inserito una chiavetta internet ?
<gigirock> Rebarbaro91, quale distro versione stai usando ?
<Rebarbaro91> gigirock: ubuntu  14.04 lts
<gigirock> ok allora premi ctrl+alt+t si apre il terminale....
<gigirock> scrivi "dmesg" e controlla le ultime linee dovrebbe darti il log di cosa e' successo dopo l'inserimento della chiavetta
<Rebarbaro91> gigirock: stavo  installando  un  programma  sul  software  center  e si e' bloccato  e  mi  ha  dato  questo errore
<gigirock> ah ecco ....
<gigirock> Rebarbaro91, allora sempre dal terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Rebarbaro91> fatto
<Rebarbaro91> gigirock: poi?
<gigirock> Rebarbaro91, allora sempre dal terminale sudo apt-get update  e poi sudo apt-upgrade
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<corvo> ciao raga, se faccio tutti gli aggiornamenti alla 12.04 ad un certo punto scaricherà e installerà l'ultima versione del kernel 3.13.xx?
<Carlin0> corvo, che kernel hai ora ?
<corvo> è indifferente Carlin8, semplicemente non voglio che faccia l'upgrade alla 3.13.x (ultima versio) perchè il mio hardware grafico non sarebbe più supportato
<corvo> dunque non riesco a capire se da precise quando faccio gli updates rischio sta cosa o meno
<Carlin0> ma se rispondessi magari
<krabador> corvo, aggiornerà il kernel in base a quello che hai
<krabador> della 12.04
<krabador> non cambierà versione kernel
<corvo> perfetto grazie
<corvo> ciao
<krabador> ovvero un 3.2.x
<kevin> ciao
<Guest95943> ciao
<Guest95943> io ho ubuntu ma non mi fa accedere perchè mi esce una scritto dove c'è scritto disconnesso si è ora fuori rete
<Guest95943> ed ogni volta che metto la password lo schermo si fa nero e ritorna al login
<Guest95943> e certe volte si blocca
<cristian_c> Guest95943: da quanto tempo si verifica questo problema
<Guest95943> dal 5 gennaio
<jester-> hd pieno?
<cristian_c> Guest95943: e prima?
<Guest95943> andava tutto bene
<cristian_c> Guest95943: 'durante', dev'essere successo qualcosa
<Guest95943> e come posso fare adesso
<cristian_c> Guest95943: hai controllato la capienza del disco?
<cristian_c> come suggeriva jester-
<Guest95943> si
<cristian_c> Guest95943: e qual è il responso?
<jester-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/587510/black-screen-after-password-unity-not-working
<jester-> da fare in recovery dopo aver abilitato la rete
<ornitorincoincal> per entrare nel canale chat normale?
<ornitorincoincal> come faccio a dare impostare il servername di apache?
<ornitorincoincal> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<krabador> !chat | ornitorincoincal
<ubot-it> ornitorincoincal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<versilia> ciao. creata partizione per spostare la home. ora vorrei sapere: se sposto la home, cosa devo fare per reinstallare sul pulito ubuntu 15.10?
<krabador> versilia, se hai creato partizione per home, ti conviene reinstallare direttamente , e dall'installer, selezioni "altro"
<krabador> ed assegni a mano root ed home
<krabador> indicandolo nel punto di mount per ognuna.
<versilia> non ti seguo scusa
<krabador> come prevede l'installer , se selezioni "altro"
<versilia> e come root inserisco sda5 e come home sda8 (che e' quella nuova?)
<krabador> versilia, come root indichi quella che hai predisposto per essere root
<krabador> come per esempio la precedente root
<krabador> e per home quella che hai creato.
<versilia> krabador: ma se sulla home ci voglio lasciare dei file sopra?
<krabador> se l'hai creata non c'è niente dentro
<krabador> versilia, fai prima a reinstallare con quella come nuova home, piuttosto che spostarla
<krabador> è anche piu' sicuro
<versilia> krabador: ma vorrei metterci i file che sono sulla attuale home
<versilia> krabador: prima di formattare tutto
<krabador> versilia, non hai mai curiosato con l'installer ubuntu, vero?
<krabador> se selezioni "altro" , quando ti chiede dove installare, ha una schermata con la lista di tutte le partizioni presenti, dove tra l'altro puoi anche crearne di nuove, ognuna puo' essere assegnata per qualsiasi cosa
<versilia> krabador: la home l'ho sempre lasciata insieme alla root. ora mi è venuta voglia di spostarla. se non posso conservare i file vecchi non capisco l'utilità di  averla separata
<krabador> per ogni partizione, puoi settare file system. punto di mount
<krabador> e se deve essere formattata o meno
<versilia> krabador: cioè devo reinstallare: pensavo di fare una cosa furba a spostare i file sulla partizione home che ho creato ora, formattare la root e reinstallare
<krabador> ""formattare la root e reinstallare" --- > che problema c'è?
<krabador> stai comunque parlando di reinstallazione
<krabador> "cioè devo reinstallare" --- > che problema ti da ?
<versilia> krabador: i file della home sono il problema, mi hai detto di non spostarli
<krabador> madonna...
<versilia> gesu'
<krabador> concentrati meglio a leggere quello che ti viene scritto
<krabador> piuttosto che alludere a cose che non ti sono state dette
<versilia> versilia, fai prima a reinstallare con quella come nuova home, piuttosto che spostarla
<krabador> puoi : backuppare i file di cui parli, reinstallare in questa nuova home, che sarebbe separata
<krabador> "piuttosto che spostarla" --- > non significa NON TI AZZARDARE A TOCCARLI , sveglia
<krabador> oppure puoi copiarli dentro questa home , in una cartella chiamata tipi "backup" , reinstallre come ti è stato indicato, e ti troverai la nuova home del sistema operativo
<krabador> ed la cartella del backup dei vecchi files
<krabador> che potrai spostare con comodo nelle corrispondenti cartelle della nuova home
<versilia> krabador: sono sveglio, tra un po' e' ora di tornare a letto. Dai: quindi non serve che dico a ubuntu che la home è un'altra: copio i file su una partizione di dati o sulla partizione home dentro una cartella  reinstallo, e poi rimetto a modo i file nelle  successivemante
<krabador> versilia, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<versilia> krabador: aspetta una cosa sui permessi
<versilia> sono in live, mi sono fatto un utente amministratore, come mai non mi fa creare cartelle nella nuova partizione home
<krabador> sudo mkdir cartella
<krabador> con la buona salute
<versilia> krabador: ma scusa come mai non riesco a copiare la cartella con cp dir?
<krabador> versilia, sudo nautilis
<krabador> *nautilus
<versilia> cp -r /media/simone/Ubuntu/home /media/simone/home/backup
<krabador> fa tutto a mano
<versilia> krabador: ok
<versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14488358/
<versilia> krabador:  cmq lo copia uguale, era per chiederti cosa vuole O_o
<krabador> mai aperto una applicazione gtk da terminale ?
<versilia> krabador: spiega gtk
<krabador> versilia, ma non avevi detto che eri sveglio?
<versilia> krabador: eho cercerò con google
<Mr_Pan> zzzzzzzzz
<versilia> arrivate tutti ora
<Mr_Pan> ciao versilia :D
<versilia> ciao Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> non arrivo ora sono sempre on line .. .leggo :D
<krabador> ubuntu con unity, fondamentalmente è gnome3 con una shell  diversa. gnome3 si basa sulle gtk
<krabador> nautilus è gtk
<krabador> quando mandi un'applicazione gtk da terminale, hai una serie di messaggi riguardanti il caricamente ed il funzionamento della stessa
<versilia> Mr_Pan: leggi.. e ti fai due risate
<versilia> krabador: avevo provato a copiare la cartella da terminale
<krabador> come Gtk-WARNING , che , da buon warning puoi ignorare
<krabador> "<versilia> Mr_Pan: leggi.. e ti fai due risate" ---> ?
<versilia> due risate perche' sono imbranato
<versilia> krabador: su ogni tanto ridi
<jkf1> krabador
<krabador> fa la tua domanda jkf1
<ghgher> ciao krabador
<krabador> ghgher, descrivi il problema
<ghgher> in wifi nn funziona la rete
<ghgher> ho  provato  inserimento manuale della connessione
<ghgher> ma nulla
<krabador> ghgher, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ghgher> già installato prima
<krabador> copia ed incolla, premi poi invio, quel comando , per favore
<krabador> restituirà un url, incollalo qui
<ghgher> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<ghgher> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ghgher, allora "<ghgher> già installato prima" assolutamente nulla
<krabador> ghgher, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ghgher> E: Si sono verificati dei problemi ed è stata usata -y senza --force-yes
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ghgher> Installare questi pacchetti senza verificarli? [s/N]
<ghgher> metto s
<ghgher> ?
<krabador> ghgher, sbrigati per favore
<ghgher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14488694/
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<ghgher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14488713/
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> poi
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<ghgher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14488744/
<krabador> ghgher, il precedente
<krabador> sta attento per favore
<ghgher> no wireless extensions.
<ghgher> enp3s0    no wireless extensions.
<ghgher> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ghgher, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<ghgher> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ghgher, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r b43
<krabador> sudo modprobe b43
<krabador> sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> dopo l'ultimo riavvia
<krabador> devi assolutamete copiare, incollare, invio. in ordine, uno alla volta
<ghgher> fatto
<krabador> ghghen, bene , funge ghghen ?
<ghghen> grazie krabador funziona correttamente
<krabador> perfetto, ci sono domande, che hai sul sistema operativo?
<ghghen> a me interessa internet e leggere email
<ghghen> poi ho  visto che è completo con libreoffice
<ghghen> grazie ancora
<krabador> ghghen, bene, per quanto riguarda i siti che utilizzano flash , firefox di base usa la versione supportata ufficialmente per linux, che è rimasta, a causa della politica di adobe, alla 11.2
<krabador> che per alcuni siti puo' risultare obsoleta e non far funzionare correttamente gli oggetti flash all'interno
<krabador> se installi chromium e pepperflashplugin-nonfree , o installi chrome
<krabador> puoi usare il flash ultimo uscito che è 20
<ghghen> grazie ancora
<laurenzius> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di far funzionare Adobe Acrobat reader su firefox. Ho la 14.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> laurenzius, e perchè mai? con tutti i reader pdf che ci sono nei repo ...
<laurenzius> me lo impone un sito purtroppo..
<laurenzius> altrimenti ce l'ho su chromium ma lì ho un altro problema, devo modificare le impostazioni del proxy ma non me lo fa fare
<laurenzius> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14489458/
<Mr_Pan> !acroread
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'acroread'
<laurenzius> se si riesce preferirei rimanere su chromium
<laurenzius> ma non so come riuscire a modificare le impostazioni del proxy, che è un'altra cosa di cui ho assoluto bisogno
<mattia> Salve a tutti.
<mattia> Non capisco come installare linux su una macchina UEFI, in particolare, non so se posso usare GRUB come boot loader al posto di EFI.
<Mr_Pan> laurenzius, dal wiki ufficiale "...Lo sviluppo di Adobe Reader per Linux è cessato dopo la versione 9.5. Non è pertanto garantita l'aggiunta di nuove funzionalità, correzione bug ed eventuali falle di sicurezza"
<Mr_Pan> !evince
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'evince'
<laurenzius> ok ma su chromium mi funziona ancora, infatti quando uso la connessione del server abilitato ottengo quello che mi serve
<laurenzius> potresti aiutarmi a modificare le impostazioni proxy?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laurenzius> ok
<Matteo> we
<Gamingalex3000> Che programma è meglio utilizzare per trasferire Ubuntu su PenDrive... Persona
<Gamingalex3000> Ho provato tanti programmi, e ancora non riesco a installare Ubuntu...
<Carlin0> Gamingalex3000, con windows ?
<Gamingalex3000> Bhe, si ho trasferito su chiavetta Ubuntu, ma non lo installa mi si blocca con schermate di codici
<Carlin0> ma lo trasferisci con windows ?
<Gamingalex3000> No, con software appositi
<Carlin0> su che sistema operativo ?
<Gamingalex3000> Windows si ;)
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Gamingalex3000> Ho provato anche questo, ma ora riprovo perché ci spero nel caso elenco dove è quale errore mi posta
<Carlin0> Gamingalex3000, è un pc nuovo ?
<Gamingalex3000> No è abbastanza vecchio e vorrei installarli un nuovo o.s.
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ? e quanta ram ...
<Gamingalex3000> Ehm... Pentium 4, 256 MB di RAM :P
<Carlin0> installa lubuntu
<Gamingalex3000> Ho provato
<Carlin0> ubuntu è troppo pesante per quel coso
<Gamingalex3000> anche xubuntu
<Gamingalex3000> Ho provato
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<Gamingalex3000> Ok
<Gamingalex3000> Ho notato che per far leggere la chiavetta devo attivare un'opzione tipo USB DOS ce ne sono altre da cambiare così sono sicuro?
<Gamingalex3000> Allora ha appena finito, ora la inserisco nel "computer" e vediamo cosa succede
<Gamingalex3000> ecco: Ah, il menù è diverso, penso che questa volta funzionerà
<Gamingalex3000> come non detto mi sono comparse righe di comandi e lo schermo lampeggia e non succede più nulla
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: quale lubuntu?
<cristian_c> !image | Gamingalex3000
<ubot-it> Gamingalex3000: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gamingalex3000> 15.10
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: esattamente, cosa appare dopo aver effettuato il boot da usb
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in ordine di apparizione
<Gamingalex3000> Però è venuto scritto repeat this process for CDs e qualcosa del genere ora ho resettato e vediamo
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: ma dove? E quando?
<Gamingalex3000> Riempie tutto lo schermo di comandi
<Gamingalex3000> quando schiaccio installa lubuntu
<cristian_c> !image | Gamingalex3000
<ubot-it> Gamingalex3000: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: e invece la modalità live?
<Gamingalex3000> credo faccia lo stesso ora provo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> secondo me 256 mb, un'gna fà
<Gamingalex3000> allora ho rifatto di nuovo da installa lubuntu e lo stesso errore, ora cerco di postare l'immagine, ora provo la live
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: ma da dove l'hai tirato fuori 'sto pentium iv?
<Gamingalex3000> Bhe montava windows 98
<Gamingalex3000> era in soffitta
<Gamingalex3000> ho ripulito un po' tutto è come rimettere in sesto un pc
<cristian_c> praticamente un pc che come minimo va a votare quest'anno
<Gamingalex3000> si
<Gamingalex3000> il bios è del 2003 però
<Gamingalex3000> AMIBIOS credo
<Gamingalex3000> HDD da 13 GB ma va bhe...
<Gamingalex3000> Ecco stesso errore anche in live ora posto la foto
<cristian_c> 13 gb ? O.o
<Gamingalex3000> Si
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: sei sicuro chemil pc funzioni ancora?
<Mr_Pan> andato..
<Carlin0> è partita l'installazione
<Gamingalex3000> Quindi? Help ;)
<calimero_82> ciao Gamingalex3000
<Mr_Pan> Gamingalex3000, quindi che  ? s enon di dici a che punto sei ...
<Gamingalex3000> Ciao
<Gamingalex3000> ha quindi si è cancellato tutto
<Gamingalex3000> O.o
<calimero_82> ma che stai facendo Gamingalex3000?
<Gamingalex3000> ho un problema, non riesco a installare Lubuntu
<Gamingalex3000> ho postato un immagine
<calimero_82> hai visto i requisiti minimi?
<Gamingalex3000> Si
<Mr_Pan> Gamingalex3000, sei uscito e non abbiamo avuto più notizie
<calimero_82> e rientri?
<Gamingalex3000> ma non sono uscito
<calimero_82> gaminq
<calimero_82> Gamingalex3000:  che versione hai preso di lubu? la 14.04?
<Gamingalex3000> 15.10
<Gamingalex3000> http://imgur.com/P4L8oQi appena clicco installa dopo un caricamento abbastanza lungo mostra questo
<calimero_82> meglio le lts secondo me, sono più stabili
<Gamingalex3000> E dove la posso trovare (lo so non so molto è la prima volta che provo a installare questo sistema operativo)
<calimero_82> dove hai scaricato la 15.10
<Gamingalex3000> dal Sito di Lubuntu
<Gamingalex3000> cliccando su versione 32 bit
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: puoi postare una foto meno in primo piano?
<cristian_c> magari dalla live
<Gamingalex3000> eh si scusate subito
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: ci sono parti tagliate
<cristian_c> sui lati
<calimero_82> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate Gamingalex3000
<Gamingalex3000> Ah, e quale versione scarico?
<calimero_82> la 14.04
<Gamingalex3000> Ok provvedo subito
<Gamingalex3000> intanto ecco l'immagine
<Gamingalex3000> http://imgur.com/ubYEWTY
<calimero_82> no aspetta ma hai visto qualche video o guida di come si sintalla ?
<Gamingalex3000> Si
<Gamingalex3000> ho usato un software apposito
<calimero_82> per metterlo su penna?
<Gamingalex3000> Si
<Gamingalex3000> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Gamingalex3000> ma ne ho provati una marea
<Gamingalex3000> anche LiLi
<calimero_82> mai sentito lili, io ho ubuntu lubuntu puppy linux e debian
<Gamingalex3000> lili se non sbaglio l'ho trovato anche sulla wiki di ubuntu
<Gamingalex3000> no LiLi il software
<calimero_82> ma che pc hai?
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: e quanto hai aspettato in quella schermata?
<Gamingalex3000> Vecchio Pentium 4 256 MB RAM
<Gamingalex3000> un po' circa 5 minuti
<Gamingalex3000> e lampeggia
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<Gamingalex3000> ehm
<Gamingalex3000> :D
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: hai provato solo su usb?
<Gamingalex3000> il lettore cd non funziona
<cristian_c> #ette0areva
<cristian_c> p
<calimero_82> Lubuntu è particolarmente adatto per PC meno recenti, tuttavia non può gestire macchine con più di 10 anni di età. il minimo è 512 Gamingalex3000, può anche fare meno di 512 ma non potresti navigare bene sulla rete
<Gamingalex3000> Sto scaricando la 14.04
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: è possibile che ci voglia più tempo su una macchina tanto scarsa
<cristian_c> per intanto
<cristian_c> !md5 | Gamingalex3000
<ubot-it> Gamingalex3000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Gamingalex3000> bhe a me va bene anche un windows 98 solo che nemmeno quello riesco a installare
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: non è forse il caso che stia in un museo?
<Gamingalex3000> Si, ma è tutto rotto e non lo accetterebbero
<Mr_Pan> Gamingalex3000, cassonetto o meglio isola ecologica
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: portalo a riciclare
<cristian_c> esistono le isole ecologiche
<Gamingalex3000> nah, inquino lo stesso
<Gamingalex3000> voglio riuscirci
<Gamingalex3000> devo farlo rivivere
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: qui non si da supporto a miracoli
<Gamingalex3000> era un buon pc ( 10 anni fa)
<calimero_82> ma se sta scritto nel wiki che non hai i requisiti minimi Gamingalex3000
<Gamingalex3000> Ma solo per la ram
<Gamingalex3000> si può fare qualche cosa
<cristian_c> ci sono altri luoghi più indicati da un canale di supporto informatico, che serve per installazioni 'normali'
<calimero_82> e ti pare poco?
<Mr_Pan> hai detto niente ,,,
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: aumenta la ram
<Gamingalex3000> quindi nessun Linux posso installare
<calimero_82> si ma non ubuntu  e derivati
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: non è argomento di questo canale, fattene una ragi9ne
<Mr_Pan> Gamingalex3000, esistono micro distribuzioni ma non è questo il canale giusto
<Gamingalex3000> Ah
<Gamingalex3000> non è supporto questo?
<Gamingalex3000> non c'entra?
<calimero_82> !topic
<Mr_Pan> solo per ubuntu e derivate
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<cristian_c> !chat | Gamingalex3000
<ubot-it> Gamingalex3000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gamingalex3000> ah ok grazie
<nicola_> ciao
<nicola_> ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 ma non riesco a trovare l'applicazione e lanciarla
<nicola_> di Skype
<calimero_82> non c'è nicola_
<nicola_> l'ho istallata
<Carlin0> come l'hai installata ?
<nicola_> sul terminale
<Carlin0> sii + generico
<calimero_82> se l hai installata sempre da terminale digita : ./skype e vedi se va
<Carlin0> va be quando ti decidi a parlare ...
<nicola_> avevo chiuso il pc e ho fatto anche la prova ma poi non sono riuscito a trovare l'icona
<nicola_> dal terminale non c'è
<calimero_82> scusa solo skype, digita sul terminale skype
<nicola_> ma sulla home si
<calimero_82> vedi se parte se no non l hai installato
<nicola_> ./skype No such file...
<calimero_82> solo skype
<calimero_82> ho sbagliato a scrivere
<nicola_> si parte
<calimero_82> allora è installato
<calimero_82> che ubuntu hai?
<nicola_> :-) ma perchè non iresco a trovare una icona da cui posso lanciarlo
<nicola_> 15.10
<Carlin0> apri la dash e scrivi skype
<nicola_> non mi visualizza
<cristian_c> nicola_: which skype
<cristian_c> cosa risponde?
<Carlin0> ma come l'hai installato ? ( e 2 )
<cecchini> Carlin0, lol
<calimero_82> con il deb penso Carlin0
<cecchini> buona sera
<calimero_82> ciao cecchini
<cecchini> ciao calimero_82 come vas
<Carlin0> eh calimero_82 ma è nei repo...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cecchini> ah scusate vero
<nicola_> mi risponde  :sorry there is nothing that matches
<nicola_> cristian_c : che vuol dire which skype
<cristian_c> nicola_: comando da terminale
<cristian_c> nicola_: quindi non l'hai installato
<cristian_c> nicola_: vai sul sito skype
<nicola_> cristian_c e mi attiva nella barra laterale :-)
<cristian_c> e scarica il pacco deb per 12.04, anche se hai una ubuntu successiva a 12.04
<cristian_c> nicola_: ?
<nicola_> cristian_c si l'ho installato ma non mi compare nel menu quando ricerco il nome
<cristian_c> nicola_: e come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> non risulta
<nicola_> cristian_c: solo a terminale posso lanciarlo
<cristian_c> !paste | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicola_> cristian_c:  da terminale con delle guide
<cristian_c> nicola_: puoi incollare su pastebin il risultato di ciòcche visualizzi sul terminale?
<cristian_c> altrimenti ci giriamo i pollici
<Gamingalex3000> Ciao, scusato posso chiedere supporto anche per Poppy?
<Gamingalex3000> scusate*
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: per favore...
<cristian_c> Gamingalex3000: hai letto il topic?
<Gamingalex3000> non trovo la sezione
<cristian_c> !chat | Gamingalex3000
<ubot-it> Gamingalex3000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicola_> cristian_c: ho installato, mi parte ma non riesco ad accedere se non da terminale
<cristian_c> nicola_: nessun messaggio sul terminale?
<nicola_> cristian_c no ho scritto which skype ma il puntatore è andato alla riga successiva
<cristian_c> nicola_: per favore, dicci cosa esce nel terminale quando lanci skype
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<nicola_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491406/
<cristian_c> nicola_: quando sei pronto per postare risposte serie, torna pure a trovarc
<nicola_> cristian_c: scusa ma è quello che mi apparso
<cristian_c> nicola_: dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> !paste | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicola_> cristian_c: /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> nicola_: a quale comando ti riferisci?
<nicola_> cristian_c: which skype
<cristian_c> nicola_: hai detto che non restituiva niente
<cristian_c> e nel paste non appariva
<nicola_> perchè sopra c'era la riga skype
<nicola_> ecco il perchè
<cristian_c> nicola_: non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> nicola_: dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> su su
<nicola_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicola_> cristian_c :http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491495/
<cristian_c> nicola_: e non lo trovi nella dash?
<cristian_c> nicola_: ls /usr/share/applications
<nicola_> cristiano_c: non trovo le applicazioni che installo
<nicola_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491551/
<cristian_c> nicola_: non solo skype?
<cristian_c> perché il lanciatore di skype c'è: skype.desktop
<nicola_> cristian_c: non solo con Skype
<cristian_c> nicola_: da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<nicola_> cristian_c: non lo so non so se ho premuto qualcosa comunque sulle applicazione non le riesco a trovare
<nicola_> da dash e lanciarle
<cristian_c> nicola_: 15.10?
<nicola_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<nicola_> ho eseguito il comando
<cristian_c> nicola_: ora: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<cristian_c> nicola_: e poi: setsid unity
<nicola_> critstian_c: si
<cristian_c> nicola_: hai digitato entrambi?
<nicola_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> nessun errore?
<cristian_c> nicola_: riavvia
<nicola_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491608/
<nicola_> chissà se riesco ad aprire Xchat :-)
<nicola_> cristian_c: si
<nicola_> cristian_c: non mi trova queste cartelle dal dash
<cristian_c> nicola_: hai digitato anche il secondo comando?
<cristian_c> setsid unity
<nicola_> si
<nicola_> cristian_c: ci sono 31 cartlelle nel dash e sono quelle base
<cristian_c> nicola_: ma hai riavviato?
<cristian_c> il sistema
<nicola_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> nicola_: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<nicola_> cristian_c: 0% connessione a it.archie.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> nicola_: si è piantato?
<cristian_c> nicola_: ma la connessione al web funza?
<nicola_> cristian_c:si ma non so perchè non mi da accesso
<cristian_c> nicola_: ovvero?
<nicola_> cristian_c: ho problemi con il browser
<cristian_c> nicola_: spiegati
<nicola_> cristian_c: su questa chat riesco a connettermi la connessione è ottima ma le pagine sul browser non le apre
<cristian_c> nicola_: assicurati che la tua linea internet funzioni a dovere
<nicola_> cristian_c: ecco
<cristian_c> hai provato solo con questo pc?
<nicola_> va
<nicola_> ora mi ha dato degli errori
<nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491818/
<nicola_> cristian_c: :-)
<cristian_c> nicola_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nicola_> cristian_c: &&??
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> nicola_: incolla tutto il comando nel terminale
<nicola_> cristian_c: coe faccio a copiare e incollare
<cristian_c> nicola_: se scrivi da un altro pc, trascrivi a mano
<nicola_> :-) perchè ,i ha scritto No such file
<nicola_> no dallo stesso
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicola_> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491895/
<nicola_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> nicola_: hai sbagliato ad incollare
<cristian_c> quindi non hai incollato
<cristian_c> bash: ls/etc/apt/sources.list.d/: No such file or directory
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-14
<cristian_c> nicola_: hai fatto?
<nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491961/
<nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491967/
<nicola_> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> ce3a-ubuntu-indicator-stocks-wily.list
<cristian_c> nicola_: ?
<nicola_> è un programma indicator stocks
<cristian_c> non so se possa influire
<cristian_c> ma hai diverse cose strane in unity
<nicola_> come posso cancellarle?
<cristian_c> nicola_: prova a fare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> nicola_: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> e poi
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> sperando di risolvere
<cristian_c> nicola_: altrimenti c'è da approfondire
<cristian_c> ma ora è tardi
<nicola_> forse questo programma ha influito sabato o domenica l'ho installato
<cristian_c> nicola_: hai aggiunto un repository esterno
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cosa contenga quel ppa
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  mi da questo  messaggio
<Rebarbaro91> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494924/
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, che ubuntu hai?
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, prova a dare sudo pt -f install
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, prova a dare sudo apt -f install
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: fatto  cosa  significa  quell'errore?
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, ha risolto ?
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: non so  ogni  tanto  mi spunta  questa  schermata
<Carlin0> si ma ..
<Carlin0> dando quel comando ti da errori ?
<Rebarbaro91> no  mi  dice  questo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494957/
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494957/
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: fatto
<Carlin0> errori ?
<Rebarbaro91> nessuno
<Daniele0527> Buongiorno, sono nuovo riguardo al sistema operativo ubuntu... Io ho scaricato il sistema operativo tramite formato .torrent, ora volevo creare una chiavetta USB d'avvio per poterlo provare prima di installarlo sul mio PC. Potete elencarmi come fare gentilmente? Ho seguito in parte la guida che c'è sul sito, pero' non capisco come creare la chiavet
<Daniele0527> ta d'avvio... Soluzioni gentilmente?
<Daniele0527> C'è qualcuno online?
<Daniele0527> C'è qualcuno online? Mi si è disconnessa la chat scusate
<Daniele0527> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di informazioni riguardo a creare una chiavetta USB di avvio sul mio Windows 7 per poter provare Ubuntu in Italiano ed eventualmente installarlo nel mio PC. Ho seguito in parte la guida che c'è sul sito riguardante la chiavetta USB d'avvio ma non trovo come poterla creare, potete darmi una mano per favore?
<garagardo> salve, avrei bisogno di supporto per l'installazione du Ubuntu 15.10.
<krabador> chiedi
<Maxiride> ciao garagardo, in cosa hai bisogno di aiuto in particolare?
<garagardo> allora o installato la versione salvando su una pennina usb
<krabador> !chiedi | garagardo
<ubot-it> garagardo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Maxiride> krabador: come posso chiedere ad ubot-it la lista dei suoi comandi?
<krabador> non puoi
<Maxiride> lol quindi devo scoprirli a caso vedendo se qualcun'altro li utilizza? Dai non può essere..
<krabador> Maxiride, spiacente.
<garagardo> ma al riavvio non parte nè ubuntu nè windows, si apre una finestra che non mi consente di proseguire. credo di aver sbagliato qualcosa con la partizione ma ora all'avvio premendo f2 non riesco più ad entrare nel setup di windows
<krabador> garagardo, hai uefi ?
<Maxiride> krabador: trovato, è bastato scrivergli un messaggio diretto "comandi" riporta un link sul wiki con tutta la sua documentazione.
<krabador> Maxiride, ho finito gli applausi per oggi
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> ciao gente, per formattare una chiavetta usb da ubuntu? non mi dà l'opzione formata sulla tendina risorse ...
<garagardo> si credo di si, non sono troppo esperto è un notebook sony vaio di 4 anni fa
<Maxiride> La_Pozza_di_Bash: cerca nel menù unity l'applicazione Dischi o Disks
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, dipende da dove hai cercato
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, puoi aprire il terminale , sudo apt-get install gparted , sudo gparted
<krabador> e fai quello che ti pare con qualsiasi cosa
<Maxiride> La_Pozza_di_Bash: ->https://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> ok e da disk faccio formatta?
<krabador> garagardo, controlla nel manuale del notebook se hai uefi
<Maxiride> La_Pozza_di_Bash: vedi il link appena inviato. Come vedi molte delle domande che vengono fatte sono già state poste in passato da altri ;)
<krabador> Maxiride, e a te rispondere direttamente con una soluzione , pesa?
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> lo formatto in fat16 come era prima sì?
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, dipende dall'uso
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> ci devo mettere lubuntu da installare
<krabador> fat32 va benissimo
<krabador> !usbwin | La_Pozza_di_Bash
<ubot-it> La_Pozza_di_Bash: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> lo installo da ubuntu non da winzoz, funziona lo stesso?
<krabador> in ubuntu , creatore di dischi d'avvio da diverso tempo da problemi e non fa correttamente le pendrives da 14.10 in poi
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> sono lubuntu , vale anche per lui? devo re-installare lubuntu 14.04
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, puoi , da terminale, a pendrive inserita ma smontata, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file/iso of=/deb/sdx
<krabador> dove il percorse del file deve essere quello che correttamente corrisponde alla cartella che contiene il file
<krabador> e x di sdx deve essere la lettera di unità, senza il numero di partizione
<krabador> con sudo fdisk -l , vedi come il sistema l'ha classificata
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> ok e per quanto riguarda la formattazione della pendrive, fat32 va bene anche per file comuni? (documenti, foto, video)
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, si , viene visto praticamente ovunque
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> grazie
<garagardo> si krabador, è uefi
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, una volta che userai dd, per riutilizzare la pendrive come tale, devi ricreare la tabella di partizioni , ricreare la partizione
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, il tutto con gparted
<krabador> garagardo, hai fatto caso, nella procedura di installazione , dove è stato installato il boot loader?
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> quando durante la formaattazione mi chiede il partizionamento: compatibile con tutte oppure vuoto, cosa è meglio scegliere?
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, sudo gparted, selezioni la pendrive nel menu a tendina, tasto destro sulla partizione esistente, "formatta in fat32"
<krabador> amen
<garagardo> dovrebbe essere nel pennino usb
<krabador> "dovrebbe essere" ?
<krabador> garagardo, in un sistema con uefi , il boot loader deve essere installato nella partizione efi
<krabador> se vuoi sperare che funzionni
<krabador> garagardo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) .   durante la formattazione
<krabador> durante la formattazione con cosa?
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> dalla finestra disk
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, io ti ho sengnalato 2 volte un'altra procedura
<garagardo> ok grazie mille ora riprovo
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> mi dice che il comando non esiste sudo gparted
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, ti ho indicato come installarlo
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, alle 14:57 c'è il messaggio in questione
<La_Pozza_di_Bash> tu mi hai spiegato per installare lubuntu su chiavetta. ma adesso mi serve solo formattare
<krabador> La_Pozza_di_Bash, scorri meglio le linee di questa chat
<krabador> ah Maxiride , giusto per evitare disinformazione "<Maxiride> krabador: trovato, è bastato scrivergli un messaggio diretto "comandi" riporta un link sul wiki con tutta la sua documentazione." ---> falso . riporta questa voce "trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File M
<krabador> anager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando"
<krabador> che non c'entra niente con i comandi di ubot-it
<rambo1> buongiorno ragazzi. a chi posso chedere per un problema?
<b00k3r> !chiedi | rambo1
<ubot-it> rambo1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rambo1> ho provato ad accendere il pc oggi, ma mi da una schermata nera con scritto varie cose strane del tipo Kernel Offset
<rambo1> Kernel Panic
<rambo1> ero un ubuntu 15.10 a 9 mesi per gi aggiornamenti
<b00k3r> è complicato capire il problema senza altre info
<rambo1> sono loggato con il pc di mio fratello. come vi mando un eventuale screen?
<rambo1> dice
<b00k3r> rambo1: http://imgur.com/ mettila qui e linka
<rambo1> http://imgur.com/exxepW7
<rambo1> questo mi dice
<krabador> rambo1, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> cpu , ram , scheda video
<krabador> se notebook , modelol del notebook
<rambo1> cpu: amdfx x8 eight core
<krabador> rambo1, il resto?
<rambo1> cpu: amd fx-8320 eight core  ram kingston 8 gb Ddr3 1600 Mhz scheda video integrata amd radeon hd 3000
<krabador> rambo1, a quando risale il penultimo avvio di ubuntu?
<rambo1> l'1 o il 2 gennaio
<rambo1> ero in vacanza
<krabador> e la volta ancora precedente?
<rambo1> il 31 dicembre
<rambo1> prima del 2 gennaio lo utilizzavo quotidianamente
<krabador> rambo1, all'accensione del pc, da grub, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto "opzioni avanzate" , successivamente , seleziona il penultimo kernel in lista
<rambo1> ok
<krabador> vedi se parte
<krabador> torna qui
<Carlin0> rambo1, pensi che basti cambiare nick dopo aver insultato la gente
<rambo1> io non ho insultato nessun dottore
<rambo1> sono qui per la prima volta da mesi
<Carlin0> peccato che hai un ip fisso
<rambo1> ma le giuro
<Carlin0> magnalatorta eldiablo ornitorincoincal tartaruga relto  ←←← altri tuoi nick
<rambo1> anzi ho anche un debito verso di lei carlin0, mi aiutaste a liberare il server da un pacchetto scaricato a metà
<rambo1> mi raccontaste pure che eravate di torino
<Carlin0> si vabbè cmq ieri in chat hai insultato la gente
<rambo1> ma le dico d no
<Carlin0> col nick ornitorincocal
<rambo1> anche perche in tal caso avrei usato un nome adeguato
<rambo1> Carlin0 comunque guardalo bene il mio ip
<Carlin0> azz scusa rambo1 ...
<rambo1> non sono io
<Carlin0> ho sbagliato persona
<rambo1> non si preoccupi
<rambo1> comunque dal mio pc sono riuscito ad entrare
<krabador> rambo1, bene, allora il kernel precedente funziona?
<rambo1> mi ha chiesto se voglio pasare ad un aggiornamento di sistema
<krabador> rambo1, aspetta, fa una cosa, apri il terminale , sudo apt-get update
<krabador> rambo1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> rambo1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> scusa ancora rambo1
<krabador> rambo1, manda questi tre comandi,uno alla volta, premendo invio dopo ognuno
<krabador> l'ultimo, se gli altri 2 sono andati correttamente , produrrà un link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<rambo1> mi dare errore col secondo comando
<rambo2> sono sempre rambo 1 col mio nuovo pc
<rambo2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14496590/
<rambo2> questo quello che mi da
<krabador> rambo2, hai lo spazio pieno
<krabador> ed ha causato problemi
<krabador> rambo2, df -h | pastebinit
<rambo2> pensavo bastasse autoremove ogni tanto
<krabador> eh, autoremove fa molto
<krabador> ma in base al partizionamento , se si riempie lo spazio della root, puo' succedere questo
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496601/
<b00k3r> lol
<Carlin0> rambo2, la brutta idea è stata fare la partizione di /boot
<krabador> rambo2, /dev/sda1                    236M  233M       0 100% /boot
<krabador> è qui che finiscono i kernel
<krabador> ed è completamente piena
<krabador> rambo2, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ed è anche piccola direi
<krabador> esatto
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496622/
<rambo2> è stata la prima volta che sentivo di partizionamenti quando ho messo su linux :'(
<Carlin0> rambo2, per sicurezza facci anche vedere uname -a
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> manda entrambi
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496646/
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496648/
<krabador> rambo2, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge linux-image-3.19.0-2 linux-image-3.19.0-30-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-2 linux-image-extra-3.19.0-30-generic | pastebinit
<rambo2> ci sta mettendo un poco
<krabador> si, ci metterà un po'
<rambo2> e mi è apparsa una finestra con problem detected
<krabador> aspetta
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496701/
<krabador> rambo2, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496712/
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496716/
<krabador> rambo2, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<rambo2> anche qui si fa attendere
<krabador> se non aggiorni da tempo , si
<jester-> 'sera
<krabador> salve jester-
<krabador> rambo2, Ubuntu 15.04 , diventerà fuori supporto a partire dal 4 febbraio. alla fine di queste operazioni, ti consiglio di fare un backup delle cose importanti che hai su questo sistema, scaricare ubuntu 15.10 , ed installarla al posto di questa .
<jester-> sallvvve krabador
<rambo2> ok. io qui sto ancora aspettando
<rambo2> il backup è guidato dal software o tutto da terminaloe?
<krabador> rambo2, copi le cose a mano
<krabador> in una pendrive, o disco esterno
<rambo2> ok ok ho capito allora
<rambo2> tipo archivio stalinista
<krabador> rambo2, esatto
<krabador> rambo2, metti le cose da qualche parte, a tua scelta
<krabador> poi scarichi iso 15.10
<krabador> fai pendrive o dvd
<krabador> fai partire l'installazione , e quando chiesto , selezioni "installa al posto di 15.04!
<rambo2> ok grazie mille
<rambo2> quando ha finito l'upgrade che faccio?
<krabador> innanzitutto  il link pastebin qui
<krabador> poi vediamo
<bolt> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | bolt
<ubot-it> bolt: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest34690> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Q2tsSqx8SdO6ZdbA1oJK
<Guest34690> il pc non si accende
<krabador> dopo quanto ?
<krabador> e prevalentemente dopo cosa?
<krabador> quale ubuntu?
<krabador> notebook o fisso?
<krabador> che cpu ram scheda video?
<krabador> !dettagli  | Guest34690
<ubot-it> Guest34690: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest34690> è andata via la corrente qnd l'ho riacceso dava L'errore in foto
<Guest34690> ubuntu 15.1
<krabador> Guest34690, sicuro ?
<Guest34690> si
<krabador> Guest34690, beh, guarda...
<Guest34690> l'ultimo
<krabador> o 15.04
<krabador> o 15.10
<krabador> scegli.
<Guest34690> come posso controllare ?
<krabador> Guest34690, notebook o fisso?
<Guest34690> fisso
<krabador> Guest34690, prendi il supporto di installazione
<krabador> che hai usato per installare ubuntu
<Guest34690> ok
<krabador> se no ce l'hai , rifallo
<krabador> mandalo in avvio, carica "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> una volta dentro apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> in modo da vedere qual'è la partizione root ubuntu
<krabador> una volta inquadrata sudo fsck /dev/sdxy
<krabador> dove x è la corretta letterà di unità
<Guest34690> 15.10 64 bit
<krabador> ed y il corretto numero di partizione
<Guest34690> riesco cmq ad entrare nel grub da li posso fare qualcosa ?
<krabador> Guest34690, leggi quello che ti ho scritto.
<Guest34690> l'ho letto ma a me sembra arabo.... (SCUSAMI)sono una frana con ubunttu
<krabador> Guest34690, rimboccati le maniche se vuoi risolverti il problema da solo
<Guest34690> la pennetta che ho usato per l'installazione ora e bella che formattata
<krabador> leggi una alla volta le linee , cerca di muoverti di conseguenza
<krabador> "<krabador> se no ce l'hai , rifallo "
<krabador> dimostri che non leggi
<krabador> tra l'altro <krabador> Guest34690, prendi il supporto di installazione
<krabador> <krabador> che hai usato per installare ubuntu
<krabador> <Guest34690> ok
<krabador> "ok" ...
<krabador> Guest34690, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> scarica questa, e rifà la pendrive/dvd
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest34690
<ubot-it> Guest34690: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Guest34690
<ubot-it> Guest34690: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui queste guide per fare il supporto , in base a quello che scegli
<Guest34690> scusa ma così devo reinstallare tutto?
<krabador> Guest34690, ok che sei inesperto
<krabador> ma dove di ho scritto di reinstallare tutto?
<krabador> *dove ti
<krabador> Guest34690, "<krabador> leggi una alla volta le linee , cerca di muoverti di conseguenza" ---> se hai problemi chiedi.
<Guest34690> si sto scaricardo il tutto per preparare la pennetta usb appena finito ti scrivo
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496953/
<rambo2> krabador lei ha una pazienza ammirevole
<krabador> allora a
<krabador> rambo2, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinti
<krabador> rambo2, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador>  il secondo
<rambo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497110/
<krabador> rambo2, bene , allora riavvia, e torna qui , per favore
<mino> buongiorno
<mino> non riesco ad istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<rambo1> rieccomi
<mino> grazie
<krabador> mino, descrivi la difficoltà
<krabador> rambo1, bene, apri il terminale
<mino> il problema e che non riesce a vedere l'hard disk
<mino> ok
<Guest34690> krabador: è normale che il tempo rimanente per creare installazione é di 7 ore ?
<krabador> Guest34690, no
<krabador> rambo1, uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> mino, carica il supporto di installazione , in modalità "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<rambo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497180/
<mino> si lo carica
<krabador> mino,  procurati un cavo lan, e poi entra qui
<mino> io ho un hp envy
<mino> con hard disk ssd 32 gb e poi 500gb nornale
<mino> 5400
<krabador> rambo1, bene , sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-22-generic
<krabador> mino, quale ubuntu stai cercando di installare?
<mino> a 64 bit
<mino> credo l'ultimo
<krabador> versione, per favore
<krabador> se non vedo non credo :)
<mino> 1510
<krabador> mino, ok, carica il supporto , con "prova ubuntu senza installare" , procurati un cavo lan
<mino> mi dice che devo fare qualcosa sul system rootù
<krabador> mino, al che collegati qui
<mino> ok dammiun attimo
<rambo1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14497202/
<mino> sarebbe
<krabador> rambo1, df -h | pastebinit
<mino> in wifi non va bene
<rambo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497219/
<krabador> mino, se funziona va bene uguale
<krabador> mino, se hai wireless broadcom, non funziona di base
<mino> allora un attimo che mi collego
<rambo1> adesso dovrei andare bene, credo
<krabador> rambo1, spetta
<krabador> rambo1, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<rambo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497267/
<krabador> rambo1, stai a posto, ti consiglierei di allargare la partizione /boot , con un programma come gparted, per stare abbastanza piu' tranquillo
<krabador> in ogni caso, lascia solo gli ultimi 2 kernel , e cancella sempre tutti gli altri
<Guest34690> krabador: la pennett
<rambo1> ok grazie mille krabador, sei un santo
<rambo1> ti devo un paio di caffè!
<Guest34690> krabador: la pennetta è pronta
<krabador> rambo1, con dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<krabador> rambo1, vedi sempre quanti e quali hai, copi il nome,di linux-image e linux-image-extra, antecedenti agli ultimi 2
<krabador> rambo1, sudo apt-get remove --purge , incolli , invio
<krabador> Guest34690, bene , allora inseriscila, riavvia, mandala in boot
<Guest34690> krabador: fatto
<rambo1> trascritto tutto krabador
<rambo1> grazie ancora!
<rambo1> arrivederci a tutti signori!
<minoo> eccomi
<minoo> sono entrato
<Guest34690> krabador: sono arrivato ad aprire il terminale e ho scritto sudo fdisk -I
<minoo> krabador mi daresti una mano
<Guest34690> krabador: (sudo fdisc -I) l'ultima lettera è una elle oppure la i maiuscola ?
<krabador> Guest34690, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> elle
<krabador> mino, stessa cosa per te
<krabador> mino, ctrl alt t
<minoo> cioe
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<minoo> okok
<krabador> entrami andate in questo sito
<krabador> !paste | mino
<ubot-it> mino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !paste | Guest34690
<ubot-it> Guest34690: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<minoo> mi dice no such file
<krabador> mino, incolla nel sito pastebin
<krabador> clicca paste
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<minoo> fatto
<Guest34690> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497414/
<krabador> Guest34690, prendi per il culo ?
<Guest34690> no ci mancherebbe
<krabador> e allora che significa "eccomi"
<krabador> nel pastebin ?
<ramirez> riesco a navigare con ubuntu 15.10 via cavo connessione stan
<krabador> Guest34690, incolla il risultato del comando
<krabador> clicca pastebini
<ramirez> Stabilita ma non si apre firefox
<Guest34690> krabador:ora ho capito scusa
<krabador> Guest34690, e incolla poi qui il link
<minoo> una volta fatto posso procedere con l-istallazione
<krabador> mino, quando incollerai il link ?
<Guest34690> Krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497448/
<minoo> scusami http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497445/
<Mr_Pan> lol
<minoo> grazie mr pan
<Mr_Pan> minoo, ?
<minoo> lol
<minoo> krabador adesso devo fare qualcosa
<krabador> Guest34690, <krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> Guest34690, copia ed incolla il comando
<krabador> mino, torna quando hai voglia di capire i messaggi che ti vengono scritti.
<minoo> guarda scusami ma non ho capito cosa fare
<Guest34690> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497493/
<krabador> mino, minoo , rileggi i messaggi
<krabador> Guest34690, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> Guest34690, ti aprirà una finestra
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto tranne a "sources"
<krabador> e la togli alla voce "cd rom"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mino, devi incollare nel pastebin,il risultato del comando indicato, mandato nel terminal
<Guest34690> Krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497565/
<krabador> Guest34690, fsck -a /dev/sda1
<krabador> Guest34690, copia ed incolla tutto il risultato del comando, in pastebin
<krabador> e fa un pastebin da incollare qi
<krabador> qui
<krabador> !chiedi | Guest49810
<ubot-it> Guest49810: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest49810> Devo installare ubuntu su un netbook. Non so quale versione scaricare, 32 o 64bit. Come capisco quale usare?
<krabador> Guest34690, per netbook, lubuntu, innanzitutto.
<krabador> successivamente , indica il processore che hai
<krabador> per la versione.
<Guest49810> processore intel atom  N270
<krabador> 32 bit
<Guest49810> il download di iubuntu lo posso trovare sul sito di ubuntu?
<Guest49810> ok era un lubuntu. perfetto, grazie mille
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<krabador> oppure
<krabador> !derivate | Guest49810
<ubot-it> Guest49810: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> Guest49810, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest49810> si, ho trovato, grazie. Una volta installato, mi consigliate di inserire antivirus o cleaner vari?
<krabador> quello riguarda windows
<krabador> lascia perdere questi discorsi su linux
<Guest49810> ottimo. Mi serviva un sistema leggero e veloce per lavorare su questo vecchio netbook.
<pippo> krabador: ho cambiato nome.... eravamo rimasti cosi ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497565/ ora che faccio ?
<krabador> pippo, ci sono diversi messaggi
<krabador> che puoi leggere
<krabador> prima che cambiassi nome
<krabador> in cui ti ho detto quello che devi fare.
<krabador> Guest49810, lubuntu è molto leggera , ma non resuscita morti
<krabador> Guest49810, se hai poca ram , non aspettarti comunque troppo
<Guest49810> su questo nb girava tranquillamente windows 7. quindi andrà benone
<krabador> "tranquillamente "
<krabador> :D
<krabador> buona installazione
<garagardo> Salve ho avviato la versione di prova di ubuntu tramite usb ma riavviando il pc non parte più windows ma una pagina dalla quale entra solo in questa versione di ubuntu.ora sono nella pagina gparted delle partizioni ma non so come procedere..grazie
<krabador> boot.repair ?
<krabador> garagardo, hai mai installato ,o provato ad installare ubuntu nel pc di cui stai parlando?
<garagardo> no sto scrivendo da un altro pc lo sto provando ad imstallare sul mio ma ieri all'avvio di windows credo di aver cambiato la modalità da bios a legacy e da lì non è più partito windows.ho provato anche con boot repair ma nulla..
<krabador> garagardo, hai detto oggi "garagardo	allora o installato la versione salvando su una pennina usb"
<krabador> garagardo, 15.10 supporta uefi
<krabador> accedi in bios, reimposta uefi
<garagardo> si è salvata su usb
<krabador> garagardo, si, ma dove vuoi che venga installata 'sta ubuntu, nel pc, o nella pendrive usb?
<pippo> krabador: avevo dimenticato di togliere la spunta a cd rom, ho ripetuto le operazioni ... ho aggiunto il comando fsck -a /dev/sda1 ed ecco il risultato
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497787/
<garagardo> nel pc vorrei installarlo ma non riesco ad entrare nel setup di windows perchè appena accendo il pc compare l'altra schermata dalla quale avvio la versione di prova di ubuntu
<krabador> pippo, sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1
<krabador> garagardo, e da li puoi tranqullamente iniziare l'installazione
<krabador> con uefi abilitato
<krabador> ubuntu da 14.10 supporta uefi
<krabador> a meno di implementazioni strane da parte del produttore del pc
<garagardo> va bene sto provando..grazie intanto...spero di poter riaccedere a windows dopo aver installato..
<krabador> garagardo, se il bootloader finisce nella partizione efi , nessun problema
<pippo> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497829/
<krabador> pippo, è tutto il risultato?
<pippo> si
<krabador> pippo, fsck /dev/sda1
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> che il disco ha problemi
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497876/
<pippo> cioè devo formattare ?
<krabador> oh pipo
<krabador> pippo,
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<krabador> prima non è andato per la mancanza di sudo , precedentemente al comando
<krabador> se non è andato prima, non è andato anche adesso
<pippo> ma se non me lo scrivi per me nn è implicito scusa
<pippo> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497905/
<krabador> pippo, devi rispondere
<krabador> sull'azione da fare in base all'errore riscontrato
<pippo> premo Y ?
<krabador> pippo, rispondi y
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497921/ rispondo y anche ora ?
<krabador> pippo, la lista puo' essere lunga
<pippo> quindi sempre y a priori?
<pippo> non vorrei sbagliare per qst te lo chiedo
<jester-> se dai N smette
<krabador> se metti no confermi la corruzione, facendolo smettere, ma non è scontato che y risolve
<krabador> y è l'unica speranza che hai
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497949/
<pippo> speriamo....
<pippo> ora le operazioni sono terninate ? devo riavviare ?
<krabador> pippo, fa un pasteibin
<krabador> di tutto il comando
<krabador> vediamo che è successo
<pippo> krabador: qst è l'ultimo comando singolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497949/  e qst tutte le operazioni da inizio a fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/14498022
<krabador> pippo, riavvia, incrocia le dita
<Guest22409> eccomi. il mio netbook con lubuntu appena installato non legge più touchpad o mouse usb. cosa devo fare per risolvere?
<krabador> Guest22409, sudo apt-get update
<pippo> Krabador: è
<pippo> andato tutto bene
<krabador> Guest22409, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest22409> krabador non ti capisco, sono ignorante
<krabador> Guest22409, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest22409, apri il terminale
<krabador> Guest22409, ctrl alt t
<pippo> Krabador ti ringrazio infinitamente GRAZIE a buona serata
<krabador> pippo, buon proseguimento
<Guest22409> credo non legga neppure la tastiera. mi sto alterando.
<krabador> Guest22409, "mi sto alterando"
<Guest22409> è vietato arrabbiarsi? :P
<krabador> non tutto l'hardware su linux, va perfettamente , per una questione di assoluto mancato supporto da parte dei produttori
<krabador> per linux
<krabador> fa tutto la comunità
<krabador> primai di buttarsi a pesce, ci si informa leggermente prima, e la prova in live, è la cosa migliore da fare
<krabador> per verificare la percentuale maggiore di eventuali problematiche
<Guest22409> chiaro.
<Mr_Pan> Guest22409, che netbook hai  ?
<krabador> successivamente
<krabador> si indica l'hardware in cui si riscontra il problema
<Guest22409> packard bell kav60, è vecchiotto. mi serviva solo per navigare nel web
<krabador> Guest22409, hai installato il sistema operativo con la spunta di "aggiornamenti " e "software di terze parti"?
<krabador> appunt
<Guest22409> no ecco. ho saltato quel passaggio. devo rifare l'installazione da capo?
<jester-> mii pure la renault coi disel fasulli
<krabador> con tutto il rispetto, ma piu' l'hardware è vecchio e fascia bassa,meno possibilità ci sono
<jester-> sbglià canal
<garagardo> non sono riuscito mi dice mancanza di spazio..è nella partizione che c'è qualche problema credo
<krabador> Guest22409, è assolutamente consigliabile
<Guest22409> si si ne sono consapevole eh solo che sono due giorni che sto lottando tra usb boot e varie
<krabador> garagardo, se inizia e da poi quel problema, probabilmente è cosi'
<Guest22409> arifamo tutto da capo ahaha
<krabador> Guest22409, se ti muovi senza informarti...
<krabador> come dire  ... ti sei paragonato nell'altro canale, ad una certa specie...
<Guest22409> si infatti me la sto prendendo con me.
<krabador> Guest22409, chiedi senza la minima remora
<krabador> non si nasce informati
<garagardo> nella pagina delle partizioni ne ho 11..quale devo destinare a ubuntu?
<krabador> Guest22409, ma se prendi iniziativa da solo , purtroppo devi prenderti anche la responsabilitò
<Guest22409> ci ho perso due giorni, posso anche perderci un'altra ora. installo di nuovo e vediamo come va
<krabador> garagardo, non devi mettere ubuntu in una partizione esistente, a meno che non l'hai fatta a mano
<Guest22409> questa volta metto la spunta per gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> Guest22409, se durante l'isntallazione , mouse e tastiera vanno, vuol dire che sono supportati
<krabador> Guest22409, software di terze parti, e aggiornamenti
<krabador> entrambi
<Guest22409> si si prima andavano tranquillamente. solo quando finito, non andavano più
<Guest22409> cioè durante l'installazione funzionavano
<krabador> Guest22409, e questa è una buona notizia
<krabador> garagardo, entra qui dentro dalla sessione di prova
<krabador> se funziona il wireless
<Guest22409> quindi devo fare la connessione alla rete wifi già da durante l'installazione?
<garagardo> no c'è già ma mi dice: alcune delle partizioni create sono troppo piccole. creare almeno di 3.6 gb
<krabador> garagardo, entra qui da li
<krabador> garagardo, serve che mandi informazioni direttamente da li
<krabador> garagardo, altrimenti ci giriamo i pollici
<garagardo> dal pc che sto usando per l'installazione?
<krabador> Guest22409, se hai una broadcom , è un problema perchè vanno installate a mano, e per alcune puo' volerci un driver non inculo nel supporto
<krabador> garagardo, ma lo capisci l'italiano ?
<Mr_Pan> *incluso :D
<Guest22409> provo a non connettermi. però ho spuntato la roba per le terze parti
<krabador> "driver non incluso"
<krabador> :D
<krabador> " provo a non connettermi"
<krabador> Guest22409, se non ti connetti , non vai da nessuna parte
<krabador> Guest22409, se hai cavo lan è meglio
<Guest22409> vuoi sapere cosa è successo?
<Guest22409> sono uscito dall'intallazione, ha fatto il boot normale ed ora va il mouse
<krabador> Guest22409, scusami, ma hai mai riavviato dopo la fine dell'installazione ?
<Guest22409> ovviamente si
<krabador> Guest22409, "<Guest22409> sono uscito dall'installazione"
<Guest22409> però non andavano. ora sto cercando di collegarmi in wifi ma mi segna tutto disconesso. mm spero non siano i driver altrimenti tocca comuque resintallte tutto
<krabador> la seconda che stavi iniziando a fare?
<Guest22409> esatto
<krabador> datti una calmata
<krabador> le broadcom
<krabador> non vanno
<krabador> di base
<krabador> se non le installi
<krabador> le broadcom ed alcune altre schede
<krabador> Guest22409, sudo apt-get update
<Guest22409> ok
<krabador> Guest22409, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest22409> aperto terminale. ora inserisco questi comandi
<garagardo> eccomi..
<krabador> Guest22409, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Guest22409> krabador scusa. prima di fare questi passaggi, devo collegarmi in lan?
<krabador> si
<krabador> Guest22409, si
<krabador> altrimenti nessuno di quei comandi va
<krabador> e la wireless non puoi installarla
<Guest22409> ok faccio subito e ti dico
<krabador> se non se connesso
<Guest22409> collegato in lan e cliccato su wired1 come connessione mi dice "connection failure"
<krabador> non devi cliccare niente
<krabador> Guest22409, scusami,ma vengono rilevate le connessioni wireless?
<Guest22409> no krabador, è come se non ci fosse scheda di rete+
<Guest22409> mi segnala solo la lan connessa ma non è comunque connesso all'internet
<krabador> Guest22409, da terminale, digita ifconfig, invio
<krabador> fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest22409
<ubot-it> Guest22409: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest22409> il pastebin come lo faccio? è su un altro pc ubuntu :/
<Guest22409> provo con ifconfig e ti riporto i risultati in qualche modo
<krabador> Guest22409, dimmi semplicemente se ha altri valori oltre "lo"
<Guest22409> ifconfig non lo riconosce come comando T:T
<krabador> hai scritto bene?
<Guest22409> ifconfig
<Guest22409> lxterminal -> ifconfig -> input error
<krabador> Guest22409, fa partire lubuntu in "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> *lubuntu
<krabador> torna qui
<krabador> se riesci a connetterti in lan/wireless
<Guest22409> si sta avviando, ti dico subito
<Guest22409> si, così legge le wifi
<Guest22409> funziona tutto cos'
<krabador> Guest22409, perfetto, allora rifà l'installazione
<Guest22409> da capo proprio?
<krabador> spunta le 2 caselle di cui si parlava prima
<Guest22409> vabbene faccio subito
<krabador> Guest22409, "da capo proprio?" ---> non si fanno le cose a metà ...
<Guest22409> mi stai dando una mano enorme, grazie
<krabador> de nada
<Guest22409> però il problema dello standby in installazione è rimasto :P ahah
<krabador> adesso non esagerare col definire problemi
<krabador> cose che non sai come sono impostate...
<Guest22409> krabador tra le reti disponibili mi dà solo la scheda di rete, non le reti wifi
<Guest22409> questo avveniva anche prima
<krabador> "<Guest22409> funziona tutto cos'"
<krabador> fai le finte?
<krabador> ce la fai a rispondere chiaramente?
<Guest22409> allora una volta avviato in "prova senza installare", mi riconosceva tutte le reti wifi
<Guest22409> Ora sono nell'installazione e mi dà come "Disconnesso". Tra le reti segna solo la scheda di rete
<krabador> Guest22409, interrompi
<krabador> entra in "prova senza installare"
<krabador> connettiti alla rete wireless
<krabador> entra poi qui da li
<Guest22409> ok
<Guest22409> sto tentando di accedere ma mi chiede in continuazione la wep, che ho inserito per bene però
<garagardo> scusa ancora non riesco a installare mi dice sempre che non ho spazio sufficiente. nella pagina delle partizioni non so come muovermi..
<Guest22409> si, dovevo cambiare il tipo di protezione richiesta
<Guest22409> credo fosse per quello. sto riprovando
<Guest22409> metto la wep giusta, ma continua a richiederla senza collegarsi.
<krabador> Guest22409, verifica di avere wep o wpa-psk
<krabador> Guest22409, tagli corto se attacchi il cavo lan
<Guest22409> tieni ragione
<Guest22409> vado di lan
<jester-> Guest22409: wep?
<krabador> Guest22409, nessuna notte è infinita
<jester-> Guest22409: metti il ruttere in wpa2
<Guest22409> perfetto è connesso in lan
<Guest22409> sono in lan, mi connetto dal netbook
<krabador> Guest22409, bene, entra qui da li
<Guest22409> torno subito
<garagardo> scusa ancora non riesco a installare mi dice sempre che non ho spazio sufficiente. nella pagina delle partizioni non so come muovermi..
<jester-> Guest22409: wep ti craccano cani e porci
<krabador> bene
<krabador> garagardo, ti ho chiesto un ora fa
<jester-> garagardo: se non hai spazio a sufficenza cosa possiamo farfci?
<krabador> garagardo, se carichi la sessione di prova, colleghi cavo o conessione wireless se funzionante
<krabador> e ti connetti qui
<garagardo> sono già collegato
<krabador> e stai scrivendo da li?
<krabador> stai scrivendo qui da li ?
<garagardo> si, dalla sessione di prova
<krabador> e qundo lo dici ??? :D
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | garagardo
<ubot-it> garagardo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai su imgur
<krabador> lo posti
<krabador> incolli qui il link
<garagardo> ok grazie
<krabador> Guest46181, adesso digita, in questo spazio /nick  , seguito da un nick , con un minimo di fantasia
<krabador> che non sia offensivo
<krabador> e invio
<Everman101> ecco
<krabador> lo vedi?
<krabador> "non mi fa scriveere non mi fa scrivere"
<Everman101> eh ma non sapevo dovessi uscire dal fisso
<krabador> datti un attimo di pace
<krabador> prima di metterti a disperare
<garagardo> eccomi di nuovo.. il link è http://imgur.com/gallery/0KbVmxg/new
<Everman101> comunque ora che ho da fare? sono sempre in modalita prova senza installare
<krabador> garagardo, come hai fatto sda9 e sda11 ?
<krabador> Everman101, datti una calmata
<krabador> non sto parlando solo con te
<garagardo> in che senso?
<krabador> Everman101, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network , poi fai pastebini
<krabador> garagardo, hai 2 partizioni ext4
<krabador> dentro il discvo
<krabador> una di 1,52gb
<garagardo> si..devo toglierle?perchè non me le ha fatte scegliere all'inizio dell'installazione..
<krabador> l'altra di 2,26gb
<krabador> sono assolutamente insufficienti per installare linux
<jester-> e 2 partizioni da roba attaccata alla usb
<krabador> hai 125gb unallocated
<garagardo> posso allargarle?
<krabador> garagardo, eliminale tutte
<krabador> ma prima devi smontarle
<garagardo> la 9 e la 11?
<krabador> garagardo, di base basta una sola partizione per ubuntu, e la swap , giusto se hai intenzione di usare l'ibernazione
<garagardo> ok quindi tengo solo le prime 3 della lista e le altre le elimino?
<krabador> garagardo, no
<krabador> quanta ram hai ?
<krabador> garagardo, chiudi gparted
<garagardo> ok
<krabador> software-properties-gtk , aprirà una finestra, metti la spunta su tutto , tranne "source" e la togli da " cd rom"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<garagardo> la spunta anche in update?
<krabador> nella prima tab a sinistra non c'è update
<krabador> garagardo, fatto?
<garagardo> sta pensando..
<Lore_chan> salve
<garagardo> updating catch
<krabador> !ciao | Lore_chan
<ubot-it> Lore_chan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<garagardo> cache no catch..scusa..
<krabador> garagardo, ti avevo detto di chiudere semplicemente
<Lore_chan> avrei bisogno di assistenza a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<krabador> garagardo, manda comunque quei comandi
<krabador> !chiedi | Lore_chan
<ubot-it> Lore_chan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<garagardo> nel terminale?
<nicola_> buonasera è possibile resettare il sistema mantenendo i dati?
<jester-> !ipristino | nicola_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ipristino'
<krabador> !ripristino | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> nicola_: un backup dovrebbe essere di rigore
<krabador> nicola_, puoi farlo anche con versione successiva dell'os
<Lore_chan> sto tentando di installare nel mio secondo pc l'ultima versione di ubuntu ho provato prima con il disco poi con l'usb seguendo tutta la procedura, sul boot  ho cambiato le impostazioni di priorità il pc sembra cercare di leggere quello che c'è nella chiavetta ma poi mi avvia windows invece di avviare la schermata ubuntu... eppure ho seguito tutte l
<Lore_chan> e istruzioni..
<nicola_> Grazie vedo di cosa si tartta
<jester-> Lore_chan: usb fatta male
<krabador> Lore_chan, se usb o iso sono difettore
<krabador> *se
<jester-> !usbwin | Lore_chan
<ubot-it> Lore_chan: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> e controlla md5 della iso
<krabador> !md5 | Lore_chan
<ubot-it> Lore_chan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Lore_chan> non sono capace di controllare quell'md5
<Lore_chan> ho provato
<krabador> Lore_chan, cosa te lo impedisce?
<krabador> ti tengono legato un braccio?
<Lore_chan> noo
<krabador> e allora?
<krabador> Lore_chan, di che versione hai scaricato l'iso ?
<garagardo> ho mandato i comandi e mi ha scritto un link
<Lore_chan> 15.10
<krabador> garagardo, perfetto
<krabador> garagardo, incollalo qui
<krabador> Lore_chan, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> sono questi gli md5 della 15.10
<Lore_chan> ok
<garagardo> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/14498656/
<krabador> garagardo, ls -la /media/ubuntu/88081344-fb6f-4e8d-84ed-5ec91a84710f | pastebinit
<Lore_chan> eccomi
<krabador> garagardo, ls -la /target | pastebinit
<Lore_chan> è questo ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337
<Lore_chan> sembra sia corretto
<Lore_chan> ora riprovo con il programma che mi hai consigliato
<krabador> Lore_chan, non devi riportarlo qui
<krabador> ma seguire la guida per verificarlo
<Lore_chan> l'ho verificato
<garagardo> lo scrivo nel terminale..?
<krabador> se combacia, formatta la pendrive
<krabador> garagardo, sono comandi del terminale
<krabador> per favore non perdere tempo
<Lore_chan> ho formattato la pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | Lore_chan
<ubot-it> Lore_chan: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Lore_chan> allo step 4 quando mi chiede di selezionare lo spazio cosa devo fare
<krabador> scarica questo ed usalo per fare la pendrive
<garagardo> li ho scritti nel terminale ma non da risultati
<krabador> Lore_chan, step 4 lascialo a 0
<Lore_chan> ok ora provo
<krabador> garagardo, nessuno dei 2 casi?
<garagardo> no..
<krabador> garagardo, ok, sudo umount /dev/sda9
<krabador> garagardo, ok, sudo umount /dev/sda11
<nicola_> se ripristino il sistema creo più partizioni?
<krabador> nicola_, no
<krabador> garagardo, mkdir /media/a
<krabador> garagardo, mkdir /media/b
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda9 /media/a
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda11 /media/b
<krabador> ls -la /media/b | pastebinit
<garagardo> sda 9 e 11 dice not mounted; media a e b dice permission denied
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/b
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda9 /media/a
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda11 /media/b
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /media/b | pastebinit
<nicola_> quale differenza mi comporta a livello di sistema un ripristino  una reinstallazione
<krabador> nicola_, ci tieni ai tuoi dati?
<krabador> un rispristino è una reinstallazione, senza perdita di dati
<jester-> ma qualcosa puo andare storto e ti fotti tutto
<Lore_chan> fatta con il programma che mi hai consigliato ma non me la legge...
<krabador> Lore_chan, i pc non vedono le pendrive nello stesso modo
<krabador> dando per scontato che la pendrive non sia malfunzionante
<krabador> Lore_chan, che pc deve vedere questa pendrive?
<Lore_chan> un asus
<krabador> Lore_chan, quando ti chiedono l'indirizzo, gli dici solo la nazione?
<Lore_chan> l'indirizzo?
<nicola_> krabador: si è un fatto di dati e basta? di sistema c'è differenza?
<Lore_chan> krabador non mi hanno chiesto nessun indirizzo
<krabador> nicola_, se finisce senza problemi non c'è nessuna differenza
<krabador> nicola_, la procedura piu' valida rimane, installazione, con formattazione della partizione
<krabador> Lore_chan, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<nicola_> krabador, grazie
<Lore_chan> ???
<Lore_chan> devo dirti le caratteristiche del pc?
<krabador> Lore_chan, sospiro di sollievo
<krabador> dai , vai con le caratteristiche del pc
<Lore_chan> è un asus del 2009 con intel core duo ram 4 gb hd 600gb
<krabador> cpu , ram, scheda video
<krabador> notebook ?
<Lore_chan> scheda video è integrata
<Lore_chan> non ce l'ha dedicata
<Lore_chan> notebook si
<krabador> Lore_chan, ma hai scelto l'opzione di boot giusta dal bios?
<Lore_chan> sisi
<Lore_chan> da f2
<Lore_chan> ho messo per primo removable device
<Lore_chan> legge la chiavetta ma fa partire windows...
<krabador> Lore_chan, ma hai una schermata ?
<Lore_chan> no
<Lore_chan> carica la pennetta perchè si accende la luce
<krabador> e allora come fai a dire "<Lore_chan> legge la chiavetta" ?
<krabador> Lore_chan, il che non significa nulla
<Lore_chan> si accende la luce della chiavetta
<krabador> non significa nulla
<Lore_chan> ok
<jester-> Lore_chan: da winz o da live cosa vedi nella key
<Lore_chan> tutte cartelle
<krabador> se la pendrive non è rotta, ed il notebook supporta il boot da usb, prova unetbootin
<krabador> che in realtà è sconsigliabile
<krabador> perchè ha opzioni di boot non regolabili
<krabador> ma potrebbe partire in casi in cui non parte con l'altro software
<Lore_chan> non capisco perchè non debba funzionare...
<Lore_chan> è la prima volta che lo faccio ma mi sembra di non essermi scordato nulla,,,
<Lore_chan> ho masterizzato il file anche su dvd ma niente
<Lore_chan> il disco gira ma non parte l'installazione
<krabador> "<Lore_chan> non capisco perchè non debba funzionare..." se non sei un esperto , non meravigliarti troppo ;)
<Lore_chan> già
<krabador> i bios non vedono le pendrive negli stessi modi
<Lore_chan> pensavo fosse più facile,,,
<krabador> lo è
<Lore_chan> non per un inesperto come me
<Carlin0> dipende anche come masterizzi il dvd
<Lore_chan> almeno non sembra
<krabador> Lore_chan, lo è , fidati
<krabador> da qui non si puo' sapere
<krabador> se è tutto a posto con il tuo hardware
<krabador> o addirittura
<Lore_chan> l'ho masterizzato con il mio pc nuovo
<krabador> se il pc supporti proprio il boot da usb
<Lore_chan> tasto destro masterizza immagine disco
<krabador> Lore_chan, stiamo parlando di pendrive?
<Lore_chan> si
<krabador> !iso | Lore_chan
<ubot-it> Lore_chan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Lore_chan> no scusami
<Lore_chan> di disco prima
<krabador> cosi' si masterizza il dvd
<Lore_chan> poi pendrive
<Carlin0> Lore_chan, come... non con cosa
<krabador> Lore_chan, leggi quello che ti sto scrivendo
<Lore_chan> l'ho letto quel link
<Lore_chan> e ho fatto come diceva7
<Lore_chan> ho win10
<Lore_chan> e ho seguito la procedura
<Lore_chan> lo ha masterizzato ho messo il boot su cd/dvd ma nulla neanche in quel caso
<krabador> Lore_chan, riportami per favore il modello preciso del processore
<Lore_chan> intel core duo
<krabador> se stai cercando di far andare un 64 in un pc a 32, non andrà mai
<krabador> Lore_chan, È SOLO IL NOME!!!!
<krabador> Lore_chan, sicuro di sentirti bene?
<Lore_chan> il nome di cosa?
<Lore_chan> il processore è a 64
<Lore_chan> ho controllato oggi
<Lore_chan> tramite un programma
<krabador> Lore_chan, fa una cosa
<krabador> torna quando hai voglia di leggere le cose che ti vegono scritte
<Lore_chan> tranquillo non è indispensabile
<krabador> e di indicare i modelli precisi , dell'hardware
<krabador> di quello che ti viene chiesto
<Lore_chan> grazie di aver sopportato la mia inesperienza
<Lore_chan> buon proseguimento
<krabador> io ho supportato
<krabador> tranquillamente
<krabador> la tua inesperienza
<krabador> sei tu
<krabador> che non supporti chi  ti supporta
<krabador> non rispondendo alle domande
<krabador> e supponendo sulla base di manifesta inesperienza
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<garagardo> eccomi di nuovo...ho inserito tutti i comandi dice Is command not found..you are triyng to send an empty document,exiting..con mount anche dice does not exist
<krabador> garagardo, sono elle
<bleahiteletubbie> ciao ragazzi, ho appena reinstallato lubuntu 14.04.3 ma non mi ha mantenuto i file come si era stato suggerito da qualcuno in questa chat....in ogni caso, ho copiato i file e ho notato che non mi legge i pdf, mi dice: File type Documento in testo semplice (text/plain) is not supported
<krabador> bleahiteletubbie, apri il terminale
<garagardo> non lo riconosce comunque
<krabador> garagardo, copia ed incolla
<krabador> bleahiteletubbie, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> bleahiteletubbie, dpkg -l | grep evince | pastebinit
<garagardo> ok mi ha dato due link
<krabador> incollali qui
<garagardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14498980/
<garagardo>     http://paste.ubuntu.com/14498975/
<krabador> garagardo, free | pastebinit
<bleahiteletubbie> impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<garagardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14498996/
<krabador> bleahiteletubbie, sofware-properties-gtk
<krabador> bleahiteletubbie, metti la spunta a tutto
<krabador> bleahiteletubbie, tranne che in "sources"
<krabador> e la togli da "cd rom" chiudi la finestra,
<krabador> da terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ok garagardo sudo gparted, puoi piallare sda9 sda11 e la swap
<garagardo> ok fatto
<krabador> garagardo, fa un'altra immagine
<krabador> e caricala in imgur
<albyemax> posso installare ubuntu 15.10 su un portatile con amd ??
<krabador> albyemax, dipende "dall'amd"
<krabador> albyemax, che processore ha?
<albyemax> a8
<krabador> albyemax, si , puoi
<krabador> fai una pendrive o un dvd
<albyemax> e5 551g 88bw
<albyemax> questo e il mio oprtatile
<krabador> con ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> carica la sessione di prova
<krabador> e vedi se va tutto
<krabador> le wireless , in base al marchio , possono non andare all primo colpo
<krabador> per una questione di licenza del driver
<krabador> devono in sostanza esser installate a mano dall'utente
<albyemax> devo disabilitare il fast boot se ho windows 8.1
<krabador> e non tutti i driver sono inclusi nel supporto di installazione
<krabador> albyemax, fastboot è consigliabile disabilitarlo a priori
<krabador> in quanto mettono la partizione win in uno stato di semiibernazione
<krabador> e onn potresti vederla da ubuntu
<albyemax> ma io basta che masterizzo la iso e la faccio partire dal unita D del pc
<krabador> certo
<krabador> puoi caricare la sessione di prova
<krabador> e vedere se va tutto
<krabador> al che installi
<krabador> !installazione | albyemax
<ubot-it> albyemax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | albyemax
<ubot-it> albyemax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !iso | albyemax
<krabador> buona lettura
<krabador> !usbwin | albyemax
<ubot-it> albyemax: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<garagardo> eccolo http://imgur.com/Jbz6Xli
<krabador> garagardo, c'è ancora sda11 ...
<albyemax> cose sda11
<krabador> garagardo, perchè hai dato tutto lo spazio a sda5 ?
<krabador> garagardo, stai prendendo per il culo ?
<garagardo> no..non l'ho fatto io....
<krabador> garagardo, buon proseguimento
<albyemax> ok
<jester-> krabador: eh meno male che non aveva il pc spento quando ubuntu fa di peggio
<garagardo> ok ho cancellato la 11 ma la 5 non me la fa modificare
<krabador> garagardo, ok, stai prendendo per il culo
<krabador> come è stato assegnato lo spazio unallocated?
<garagardo> per ultimo al 9
<garagardo> comunque non è che prendo per il culo è che non son proprio pratico
<krabador> garagardo, ci sono le immagini, e prendi per il culo
<krabador> lo spazio è finito in /dev/sda5
<krabador> e non è una procedura automatica
<krabador> garagardo, se non hai voglia di seguire consigli in questo canale, non sei obbligato, a stare qui
<krabador> non succede niente
<garagardo> nono dimmi ...anzi grazie..solo vorrei arrivare ad installarlo tutto qua
<garagardo> quindi?rifaccio partire l'installazione?
<krabador> garagardo, non mi prendo la responsabilità di operazioni che non si sa poi come fai realmente
<garagardo> va bene, quindi cosa dovrei fare ora?
<albyemax> ho masterizzzato l immagine su un cd
<albyemax> e adesso
<albyemax> ??
<albyemax> cioe
<krabador> albyemax, manda in boot
<krabador> il dvd
<albyemax> come?
<krabador> albyemax, controlla il manuale del pc, per sapere quali sono i tasti da premere
<krabador> per entrare in bios
<albyemax> e
<krabador> e vedere come mandare in boot un'unità
<albyemax> che opzione devo disabilitare per mandarlo in boot all inizio ?
<krabador> albyemax, fai psicologia inversa?
<krabador> devi abilitare una voce semmai
<krabador> cdrom
<krabador> deve essere per primo
<albyemax> ok
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-15
<annamaria> buongiorno a tutti
<annamaria> ho un problema con xubuntu... in pratica ogni volta che avvio un browser di internet rilevo che il processore schizza al 100% facendomi diminuire le prestazioni
<akis24> annamaria:  che processore hai ?
<annamaria> intel atom Z520
<akis24> sai quanta ram ha il pc ?
<annamaria> si, 1GB
<akis24> annamaria: diciamo che quel pc non è il massimo al limite potresti provare lubuntu e vedere se gira meglio
<akis24> annamaria: immagino sia uno di quei netbook da 10 pollici..
<annamaria> si, hai indovinato :D ma la cosa strana che sul netbook della mia amica con le stesse prestazioni, xubuntu gira una favola anche su internet
<annamaria> uffaaa
<akis24> annamaria: usi firefox ?
<annamaria> ho provato con firefox, chromium e midori ma ho sempre lo stesso problema
<akis24> annamaria: prova a usare chrome e vedi  come va.. e dovresti controllare i processi in esecuzione sul tuo pc  magari ne hai qualcuno di troppo e vista la dimensione della ram è un problema
<annamaria> ho provato con chrome ma appena lo avvio il processore schizza a 100%
<annamaria> mah...
<akis24> annamaria: prova da live e vedi se riscontri differenze
<annamaria> cioè?
<akis24> annamaria: creati un disco live o usb di xubuntu  oppure lubuntu usa l'opzione " prova senza installare " e verifica se gira meglio del sistema installato
<akis24> annamaria: spero non hai installato roba esterna da ppa non ufficiali .. sul sistema installato
<annamaria> no, non ho installato nulla di strano... questo problema me lo ha iniziato a fare già da fine installazione di xubuntu
<akis24> annamaria: da terminale sudo fdisk -l  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | annamaria
<ubot-it> annamaria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<annamaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14502951/
<akis24> annamaria:  posta uno screen del gestore processi aperto  e metti su image  usando il primo link
<akis24> !image | annamaria
<ubot-it> annamaria: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<annamaria> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/9935/rFCw8L.png
<annamaria> ecco
<annamaria> help me :(
<akis24> annamaria: annamaria posta il risultato del comando free su pastebin
<annamaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14503093/
<akis24> annamaria viene utilizzata anche la swap del disco è ovviamente rallenta il sistema il mio consiglio è di provare con lubuntu
<akis24> annamaria: per ora devo lasciarti  lavoro ..
<annamaria> ora provo con lubuntu... grazie mille
<davide96> salve
<davide96> ho un problema
<davide96> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot con windows 10, l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<davide96> solo che ora quando accendo il computer mi parte direttamente windows 10 e non il grub dove posso decidere quale sistema operativo far partire
<davide96> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<rek> se copio i files da disco fisso a chiavetta ho una dimensione leggermente maggiore come mai?
<akis24> rek:  importante e che i file siano corretti credo sia la differenza tra spazio apparente e quello reale impegnato sul disco o chiavetta che sia
<davide96> salve
<davide96> ho un problema
<davide96> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot con windows 10, l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<davide96> solo che ora quando accendo il computer mi parte direttamente windows 10 e non il grub dove posso decidere quale sistema operativo far partire
<davide96> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<rek> akis24, il numero di files è corretto e si aprono almeno quelli che ho provato
<davide96> salve
<davide96> ho un problema
<davide96> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot con windows 10, l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<davide96> solo che ora quando accendo il computer mi parte direttamente windows 10 e non il grub dove posso decidere quale sistema operativo far partire
<davide96> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<akis24> e daglie..
<rek> bannato ahahhha
<akis24> rek: quindi nessun problema sono i modi di visualizzazione del file manager  .. va bene cosi
<rek> anche du ritorna valori differenti di 10 mb circa su 1,6gb
<Davide> salve
<Davide> ho un problema
<akis24> Davide: nno floddare che il bot ti mette fuori ...
<Davide> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot con windows 10
<akis24> rek: normale come puoi vedere anche sul mio .. Total disk usage:  41,3MiB  Apparent size:  45,1MiB
<Davide> l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<Davide> solo che quando accendo il pc mi parte in automatico windows 10 e non il grub dove posso decidere quale sistema operativo avviare
<akis24> Davide: quando hai installato grub dove è stato installato ?
<Davide> in ext4 /
<akis24> Davide: andava installato sulla partizione efi di avvio  .. prova a usare boot-repair
<Davide> lo devo uasare da windows
<Davide> ?
<akis24> !bootrepair | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Davide> lo devo usare da windows giusto?
<akis24> Davide: devi scaricare la iso farti un disco di avvio di boot repair e avviarlo poi segui le istruzioni che ti appariranno anche se di solito in automatico dovrebbe fare tutto
<akis24> Davide: se leggeste ...  Avviare Boot-Repair.
<akis24> Fare clic sul pulsante Recommended repair. Quando la riparazione è terminata, riavviare e testare se si è recuperato l'accesso ai propri sistemi operativi installati.
<Davide> si ma dal link che mi avete inviato non me lo fa scricare
<Davide> scaricare*
<akis24> Davide: funziona perfettamente provato adesso e si scarica ..
<Davide> a me esce solo la guida
<akis24> Davide: http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/latest/download?source=files  prova qui
<Davide> da qui lo scarica
<Davide> ma non si può scaricare direttamente dal sito di ubuntu?
<akis24> Davide: fai come vuoi è solo il link che viene fuori dalla pagina di ubuntu  spero tu capisca ..
<Davide> scusa non avevo capito
<Davide> ora praticamente devo avviare il pc con due penne usb una con ubuntu e ua con boot repair giusto?
<akis24> Davide:  ti bastava cliccare qui  http://prntscr.com/9qcs3a
<akis24> Davide: avvia solo bootrepair e segui le voci che ti appariranno a video ..
<Davide> solo un'altra cosa
<Davide> quando poi avrò risolto tutto e avrò definitivamente ubuntu
<Davide> il secure boot lo dovrò tenere sempre disabilitato o potrò attivarlo?
<akis24> Davide: hai seguito procedura installazione uefi o standard ?
<Davide> ho solo disattivato il secure boot e cambiato l'ordine di boot
<akis24> Davide: per adesso sistema con bootrepair dopo si vedra'
<Davide> ok
<Davide> bootrepair è un file iso
<Davide> non me lo fa aprire come sta scritto nella procedura consigliata
<akis24> Davide: devi masterizzarlo su disco o chiavetta usb  è tutto spiegato al link che ti avevo postato ma tu non leggi..
<Davide> l'ho letto solo che non ho capito una cosa
<Davide> una volta masterizzata
<Davide> devo avviare il pc con entrambe le chiavette
<Davide> una di ubuntu e una di boot reapir?
<akis24> solo bootrepair Davide  e basta
<Davide> e poi devo seguire la procedura come ho fatto per installare ubuntu giusto?
<Davide> cioè che vado nel uefi e seleziono il boot da eseguire per prima giusto?
<akis24> Davide: se hai impostato avvio da lettore cd/dvd non serve altrimenti devi impostare avvio come prima periferica del lettore
<Davide> ok
<frenk> salve. ho ubuntu 15.04. ho installato virtualbox su cui montare win7. ho settato tutto, anche le extensions pack
<frenk> quando avvio la macchina mi da la scritta:"could not read from the boot medium system halted"
<krabador> frenk, per virtualbox chiedi altrove
<frenk> ok grazie
<krabador> e ubuntu 15.04 smette di essere supportata il 4 febbraio
<Davide> una domanda
<Davide> nel uefi
<Davide> l'ordine del boot
<Davide> deve essere
<Davide> HDD
<Davide> e poi windows boot...
<Davide> giusto?
<Mr_Pan> !uefi | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Attilio> Ciao a Tutti
<Attilio> Ubuntu 15.04, installato Plasma-desktop, al login parte ma si ferma allo sfondo, non si visualizzano icone,barra, e il resto. Provato a resinstallare senza successo
<krabador> Attilio, conviene, per un ambiente grafico , usare la derivata che lo monta di default
<krabador> in questo caso kubuntu
<Attilio> krabador: quindi mi consigli di switchare distro da Ubuntu a Kubuntu se non ho mal compreso
<krabador> plasma, nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha avuto una marea di problemi, la versione che ha installato dai repo di 15.04 è quindi vecchia
<krabador> Attilio, si, anche se soltanto plasma 5.5 che è appena uscito, si puo' considerare usabile
<Attilio> krabador: ok, ti ringrazio
<krabador> in kubuntu 15.10 dovresti poi installarla successivamente
<krabador> Attilio, 15.04 finisce il supporto il 4 febbraio
<Attilio> krabador: ok..spero che il passaggio sia piuttosto indolore
<krabador> Attilio, beh, la fonte software dovrebbe essere esterna
<krabador> in 15.10 , dentro c'è plasma-desktop (4:5.4.2-0ubuntu2)
<Attilio> krabador: Vediamo..cmq con questa 15.04 ho avuto problemi anche con Gnome, Unity per il mio HW è inutilizzabile
<krabador> Attilio, che hardware hai?
<krabador> elenca cpu, ram , scheda video, con modelli precisi
<Attilio> krabador: un hp Pavilion spetta
<Attilio> krabador: scusa il ritardo: ram, 1gb - CPU Intel core T5500 1,66 gz -  scheda grafica GEForce Goo 7400
<ombra21> ciao
<krabador> Attilio, beh, con 1gb ram, unity gnome e kde sono pesanti
<krabador> Attilio, xubuntu e lubuntu sono le piu' indicate
<krabador> la prima con xfce, l'altra con lxde, quest'ultima è la piu' leggera in assoluto
<krabador> !ciao | ombra21
<ubot-it> ombra21: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Attilio> krabador: gnome mi va benone solo che parte solo "metacity"
<krabador> e allora non va "benone" ;)
<ombra21> scusateperavere informazioni su kali linux,mi trovo nelposto giusto?
<Attilio> krabador: nel senso che sia Gnome Compiz" sia "gnome classic" danno lo stesso problema di kde, non arriva a fine boot la parte grafica
<krabador> di nvidia, devi installare il driver proprietario, il 304.131
<krabador> il nouveau da problemi
<Attilio> krabador: eh..ci provai un mesetto fa e s'incasinò il mondo intero :-)
<krabador> "ci provai un mesetto fa" ---> come ?
<krabador> ombra21, no, non sei nel posto giusto
<Mr_Pan> ombra21,  no direi di no
<krabador> ombra21, google is your friend
<Attilio> krabador: ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni d'installazione per il driver proprietario. Al reboot non partiva la sessione grafica
<ombra21> mi potete indirizzare
<krabador> ombra21, google is your friend
<krabador> Attilio, "ho seguito passo passo " ---> come ?
<ombra21> grazie krabador
<krabador> Attilio, abbastanza ok cpu e scheda video, ma 1gb ram è poca , per unity gnome e kde, specialmente in assenza del driver proprietario nvidia, che colmerebbe, senza fare miracoli, un po' il gap
<Attilio> Krabador: Prima ho cercato di soddisfare le dipendenze
<Attilio> sudo apt-get install binutils build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev
<krabador> Attilio, per driver proprietario su ubuntu, si apre la finestra driver aggiuntivi, si seleziona da li
<Attilio> Krabador poi ho scaricato il pacchetto dal sito
<krabador> Attilio, sbagliato
<Attilio> Krabador: Aspetta
<Attilio> Krabador: dalle impostazioni di sistema vuoi dire?
<krabador> Attilio, finisci di dire cosa hai fatto
<krabador> che con sistema pacioccato non conviene fare altre operazion i
<Attilio> Krabador: ok, poi ho cambiato i permessi al pacchetto scaricato
<Attilio> Krabador: ho lansciato l'eseguibile ed ho seguito passo passo il setup
<krabador> "ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni d'installazione" ---> le istruzioni che hai seguito non puoi averle lette da una guida ufficiale
<krabador> in quanto la linea ufficiale è usare la risorsa interna adibita ai driver aggiuntivi
<Attilio> Krabador: Probabilmente no, considera che è accaduto un mese..e direi di più fa,
<krabador> Attilio, togli anche probabilmente
<krabador> Attilio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit
<Attilio> Krabador: ti sto seguendo eh
<Attilio> Krabador: Allora a dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit mi dice: "si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura"
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<krabador> Attilio, ls -la /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit
<Attilio> krabador: Mi da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14505164
<krabador> Attilio, prima di domani, hai mandato "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-xxx.xx.run --uninstall" ?
<Carlin0> Attilio, ammazza quanta roba in blacklist
<Attilio> Krabador: No
<krabador> Attilio, va nella cartella in cui c'è il pacchetto che hai scaricato dal sito nvidia
<Attilio> Krabador: Ma non lo ho più , da allora formattai
<krabador> Attilio, tipiche informazioni che vanno date
<krabador> prima di far perdere ore
<Attilio> Krabador: che ne so..mi hai scritto di lanciare quei comandi :-) abbi pazienza
<krabador> abbi pazienza tu, hai detto "di aver provato ad installare i driver proprietari, ma è successo di tutto2
<krabador> senza specificare se sia la stessa installazion e
<krabador> Attilio, qui dentro si fa una panoramica chiara di quello che si ha
<krabador> Attilio, per quanto riguarda la tua situazione, fai capo quindi alle risposte di prima.
<Attilio> Krabador: Esatto. Ma è una situazione che ho bypassato ritornando (ed accontentandomi) dei drivers dell'installazione
<krabador> si, e "<Attilio> Krabador: Ma non lo ho più , da allora formattai"
<Attilio> Krabador: D'accordo
<Attilio> Krabador: Ormai ti ho rotto le scatole, vediamo di farlo per bene :-) Sono su software&aggiornamenti->drivers aggiuntivi. Oltre aiìgli attuali Noveau, ho altre due possibilità di spunta: Nvidia legacy binary driver 304.131 (proprietario testato) e Nvidia legacy binary driver 304.131 (Proprietario). (Sto seguendo la guida: wiki.ubuntu-it.org)
<krabador> Nvidia legacy binary driver 304.131 (proprietario testato)
<krabador> Attilio, è solo a tuo scapito, se segui cose a caso su internet, e non guide ufficiali
<Attilio> krabador: ma appunto non è la guida ufficiale questo sito che ho menzionato?
<krabador> si, è per dirti che è scontato che di base si debba fare
<mimmo> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | mimmo
<ubot-it> mimmo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mimmo> sto provando ad installare ubuntu sa usb su un notebook emachine em350 ma all avvio nn mi fa partire l installazione premetto che la chiavetta  e in fat 32
<Carlin0> mimmo, come l'hai creata la usb ?
<mimmo> unetbootin
<Carlin0> !usbwin | mimmo
<ubot-it> mimmo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> usa questo mimmo
<mimmo> ok provo grazie
<mimmo> un consiglio siccome nn e il massimo del pc a livello di prestazioni quale versione mi consigli?
<Carlin0> non è il massimo è una descrizione un po vaga
<Carlin0> mimmo, che cpu ha ? e quanta ram
<mimmo> jntel atom inside 2 gb ram
<Carlin0> mimmo, lubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Attilio> Krabador: Fatto, ora gnome va come una palla da fucile :-)
<mimmo> ok grazie
<krabador> divertiti. in bocca al lupo per tutto.
<krabador> Attilio, ^
<Attilio> Krabador: Ti ringrazio per il tempo ed i suggerimenti
<Luca01> Buona sera, ho un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Mi compare nella schermata iniziale "Disabling IRQ#16
<bukowski> hola
<bukowski> qualcuno che può dare una mano con nvidia optimus?
<Luca01> E non riesco ad utilizzare le porte usb, il lettore cd/dvd e la webcam
<cristian_c> Luca01: schermata iniziale?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno ! bukowski
<Luca01> Sì, l'avvio di ubuntu insomma
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | bukowski
<ubot-it> bukowski: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> bukowski: su qaule versione
<bukowski> versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> eh
<bukowski> sto su xubuntu 14.0.3
<jester-> bukowski: è scaduta e non piu aggiornabile
<bukowski> no scusa
<bukowski> 14.04.3
<bukowski> la lts
<jester-> bukowski: e in quella versione il driver non è automatico
<bukowski> non mi carica il modulo audio nvidia, solo quello intel
<bukowski> il problema in realtà è solo quello....per il resto funziona bene
<bukowski> ho aperto anche un topic
<bukowski> non so se posso linkarlo
<jester-> bukowski: hai un monitor collegato in hdmi con altoparlanti?
<jester-> quello gestisce il driver
<bukowski> pc con displayport. Ho un adattotre hdmi che collego alla tv
<jester-> bukowski: controlla in impostazioni audio l'uscita
<bukowski> su windows funziona tutto, su ubuntu senza optimus funziona perche mi carica il modulo audio giusto
<Luca01> Ho dato questo comando dmesg | grep e la risposta è stata "irq 16"booting with the "irqpoll" option
<jester-> mentre sei collegato alla tv
<bukowski> questo è il topc dove ho postato l'output da terminale se può servire
<bukowski> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=606670
<jester-> bukowski: e facile che sia problema di adattatore che non ha il canale audio
<jester-> bukowski: il pc non ha una hdmi normale?
<bukowski> nope
<bukowski> ma come ti dicevo il cavo funziona
<bukowski> sia su windows che su ubuntu
<jester-> bukowski: quindi usi la vga con adattatore
<bukowski> no
<bukowski> displayport
<bukowski> con adattatore hdmi
<Luca01> Ho seguito un topic del forum di ubuntu, ma questo topic non è stato portato a compimento
<jester-> bukowski: su winz funza?
<bukowski> si, ma anche su ubntu se disattivo optimus
<bukowski> hai visto che ti ho linkato il thread?
<jester-> bukowski: irqpoll va inserito in grub mi pare
<bukowski> irqpoll?
<jester-> bukowski: che driver nividia hai installato
<bukowski> gli ultimi
<jester-> numero?
<cristian_c> Luca01: puoi postare la schermata?
<jester-> bukowski: hai controllato l'uscita in impostazioni con la tv collegata?
<bukowski> 352.63
<bukowski> si
<Luca01> user@user-SATELLITE-C50-A-19U:~$ dmesg | grep "irq 16"
<Luca01> [    1.186965] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xc2519000
<Luca01> [    1.809619] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<Luca01> [   15.987803] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<Luca01> user@user-SATELLITE-C50-A-19U:~$ cat /proc/interrupts
<Luca01>            CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3
<Luca01>   0:         19          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer
<bukowski> non mi compare il modulo audio nvidia
<bukowski> che è quello che serve per l'hdmi
<Luca02> Scusate, ma incollare non è vietato?
<jester-> bukowski: prova a disattivare intel dal pannello nvidia
<bukowski> tutto questo sempre con optimus attivo...se lo disattivo da bios funge tutto
<Luca02> Appena ho incollato sono stato espulso
<cristian_c> Luca02: hai incollato più di tot rigje ammesse
<Luca02> ho capito, allora ripartisco
<jester-> !paste | Luca02
<cristian_c> Luca02: ma io ti ho chiesto la schermata
<ubot-it> Luca02: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> si ripartisci per bene senza fare torti
<Luca02> Come si fa a incollare la schermata?
<Luca02> Scusa ma non sono pratico
<jester-> !image | Luca02
<ubot-it> Luca02: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luca02> l'ho incollata su paste adesso
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Luca02: che c'entra pastebin?
<jester-> Luca02: ma se non ci dai il link come lo vediamo?
<bukowski> jester il problema mio è non è che non funziona in assoluto. Come ti ho detto disattivando da bios la intel tutto funziona....
<bukowski> ma lasciando attiva la doppia scheda no
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14505960/
<Luca02> eccolo
<bukowski> se disattivo da nvidia-prime come dicevi te non funge
<jester-> bukowski: pare un mezzo bug
<bukowski> è stato segnalato anche....
<jester-> bukowski: fa confusione con le due schede la momento di fare lo switch
<bukowski> infatti
<jester-> bukowski: ma puoi usare il pannello
<jester-> è piu comodo
<cristian_c> Luca02: ti avevo chiesto  la 'schermata iniziale'
<bukowski> ma mi chiedevo se non c'è un modo di forzare il caricamente del modulo audio nvidia
<jester-> bukowski: si spera che fixino a breve
<jester-> bukowski: e spegnere l'intel
<jester-> fai prima col pannello
<bukowski> con pannello intendi bios?
<Luca02> devo utilizzare imgur allora per la schermata iniziale?
<cristian_c> Luca02: sì
<Luca02> allora mi ci registro
<Pikachu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> bukowski: dovresti avere un pannello controllo in impostazioni sistema o lancia sudo nvidia seting
<jester-> bukowski: dovresti avere un pannello controllo in impostazioni sistema o lancia sudo nvidia settings
<jester-> !image | Luca02 usa il primo link
<ubot-it> Luca02 usa il primo link: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bukowski> eh ma li non funziona....se cambio da nvidia settings non mi carica il modulo audio nvidia
<bukowski> quindi posso collegare la tv ma non ho audio....se non quello delle casse del pc
<jester-> Luca02: una volta caricata la foto devi incollare il link (url) alla pagina
<jester-> bukowski: penso che il modulo sia nvidia
<jester-> che gestisce i tutto kma confligge con intel
<Luca02> va bene
<jester-> bukowski: fa vedere nel pasta: lsmod
<bukowski> ok ma mi devo ricollegare
<bukowski> ora ho optimus disattivato e funziona tutto
<bukowski> attivo optimus da bios
<bukowski> e rientro
<bukowski> ok?
<jester-> bukowski: mi serve vedere quale modulo intel usa
<jester-> e lo spegni da terminale
<bukowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506023/
<jester-> si va bè, piove?  la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi
<bukowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506071/
<bukowski> scusa
<jester-> bukowski: lsmod
<bukowski> ho sbagliato pagina
<bukowski> sisi scusa
<bukowski> quello ce lo avevo aperto da prima
<Luca02> http://imgur.com/WY1OyZv
<Luca02> si vede?
<jester-> Luca02: al boot al menu pigi e
<Luca02> Come si fa?
<Luca02> Abbi pazienza, ma non sono pratico
<jester-> Luca02: quando accendi lo vedi il menu di avvio o no
<jester-> Luca02: va be famo prima
<Luca02> No, quando accendo il pc non mi compare il bios
<Luca02> Mi compare direttamente questo disabling
<jester-> Luca02: sudo nautilus /etc/defualt/grub
<jester-> Luca02: sudo nautilus /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> Luca02: di cui manca la schermata
<Luca02> Mi dice comando non trovato
<Luca02> Comando "~sudo" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<Luca02>  Comando "sudo" dal pacchetto "sudo-ldap" (universe)
<Luca02>  Comando "sudo" dal pacchetto "sudo" (main)
<Luca02> ~sudo: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Luca02: non hai sudo?
<jester-> sicuro che sia ubiuntu?
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506155/
<Luca02> In che senso?
<bukowski> sudo senza tilda luca
<bukowski> scrivi solo sudo
<Luca02> Va bene
<cristian_c> Luca02: su su incolla tutto, compreso il comando digitato
<cristian_c> anzi, ecco
<cristian_c> avevi aggiunto la tilde
<jester-> che non è facile
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506177/
<bukowski> no luca dai il comando di prima
<bukowski> non solo sudo....intendevo solo sudo senza il sibmolo di prima
<Luca02> sudo nautilus?
<bukowski> quello che ti avevano scritto
<bukowski> sudo nautilus /etc/defualt/grub
<bukowski> cosi apri la cartella con comandi root
<akis24> meglio correggere.. sudo nautilus /etc/default/grub
<bukowski> altrimenti fai anche sudo nautilus e da li navighi nella cartella
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506202/
<Luca02> mi ha aperto la cartella
<Luca02> tra cui c'è il grub
<Luca02> ora che faccio?
<jester-> Luca02: sudo nautilus /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> Luca02: apri il file grub
<Luca02> l'ho appena postato gester
<Luca02> va bene
<Luca02> posto la schermata del file grub?
<jester-> Luca02: hai aperto il file?
<Luca02> sì
<jester-> Luca02: riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jester-> Luca02: diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash irqpoll"
<Luca02> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi"
<jester-> Luca02: modifica salva e ed esci
<Luca02> la mia attualmente è così
<Luca02> allora metto irqpoll
<Luca02> perfetto
<jester-> Luca02: aggiungi irqpoll
<cristian_c> Luca02: nomsi era preesistente?
<bukowski> jester per caso hai visto lsmod che ho postato?
<bukowski> non so se è andato perso nella chat
<jester-> lascia spazio
<jester-> bukowski: nu
<Luca02> a quanto pare sì. Devo sostituirlo no?
<bukowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506071/
<jester-> Luca02: eh GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi irqpoll"
<Luca02> ah va bene
<krabador> sudo update-grub, dopo aver salvato
<Luca02> fatto
<Luca02> http://imgur.com/1FsLd5t
<Luca02> Questa è la schermata output dopo sudo update-grub
<krabador> devi riavviare, per usare le modifiche
<Luca02> Allora riavvio, a tra poco
<jester-> bukowski: vedo solo il normale hdmi intel
<jester-> che con intel attiva si appropria
<bukowski> si....
<jester-> segnala il bug
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<jester-> bukowski: o prova la live della 15.10
<bukowski> è gia segnalato nel sito inglese
<bukowski> gia provata niente
<jester-> bukowski: facile che li sia risolto
<Luca02> Niente da fare, continua lo stesso problema
<bukowski> però in realtà io chiedevo un altra cosa
<jester-> bukowski: accendi qualche cero e spera che fixino
<bukowski> cmq te non mi sai dire come caricare il modulo nvidia vero?
<Luca02> Sempre quel disabling irq#16
<Luca02> e ancora con le porte usb ferme
<krabador> Luca02, fisso o notebook ?
<Luca02> notebook
<krabador> Luca02, hai altri sistemi nel notebook?
<Luca02> no
<bukowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506312/
<Luca02> Anche se vorrei affiancare windows a questo punto
<krabador> Luca02, quando hai installato ubuntu?
<krabador> Luca02, hai sempre avuto ubuntu , in questo notebook ?
<Luca02> Più o meno settembre 2014
<bukowski> senza optimus il modulo audio nvidia è bello presente insieme a quello intel
<Luca02> sì, sempre avuto
<jester-> Luca02: fai una cosa
<jester-> bukowski: fai una cosa
<bukowski> possibile non ci sia modo di forzare l'attivazione?
<krabador> Luca02, intendo , hai sempre avuto solo ubuntu qui dentro?
<krabador> Luca02, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Luca02> Sì, da quando lo ho comprato
<krabador> Luca02, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<jester-> bukowski: spegni la intel e mentre suona: lsmod > nvidia.txt
<krabador> Luca02, notebook con ubuntu preinstallato, o te l'ha venduto cosi' il venditore ?
<jester-> bukowski: poi accendi la intel e fai lo stesso lsmod > intel.txt
<bukowski> la intel è spenta da bios ora
<Luca02> No, penso che ci fosse installato windows 8, poi il venditore ha messo ubuntu. Non l'ho comprato personalmente, me lo hanno regalato
<jester-> confrontando i flies dovresti capire quali moduli usa
<Luca02> Infatti c'è il marchio di windows 8 sul  retro
<bukowski> ok ci provo
<jester-> Luca02: hai provato la live 15.10?
<Luca02> Ho provato ad aggiornare a kubuntu ma mi dà un errore
<bukowski> scusate ma il problema di luca quale è?
<jester-> bukowski: a quel punto sudo rmmod -f stcazzi
<Luca02> a 15.10 no
<krabador> Luca02, manda i comandi per favore
<Luca02> Lì ho mandati
<krabador> incolla qui il link del secondo
<jester-> sudo moprobe modulo invidia se neccessario
<Luca02> Il link del secondo comando?
<bukowski> il fatto jester è che con lsmod con nvidia attivo viene fuori quello che ti avevo inviato gia
<jester-> bukowski: si rfiuta di montare le usb
<krabador> Luca02, ti ho dato 2 comandi da mandare, il secondo produce un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506357/
<jester-> bukowski: dovrebbe esserci un modulo invidia audio mi sa
<Luca02> eccolo
<bukowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506387/
<bukowski> da alsa mixer vedo questo
<krabador> Luca02, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Luca02> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506402/
<jester-> Luca02: nel terminale: sudo modprobe usbnet
<jester-> Luca02: nel terminale: sudo modprobe usbmouse
<jester-> Luca02: e anche
<Luca02> non dà nulla a nessuno dei due comandi
<jester-> Luca02: nel terminale: sudo modprobe ahci
<jester-> Luca02: se non da errore li ha caricati i moduli
<Luca02> va bene
<jester-> Luca02: quindi attacca qualcosa alla usb
<Luca02> non dà errore
<krabador> ecco, prova allora.
<jester-> una penna
<Luca02> ho attaccato il mouse, ancora nulla
<Luca02> ho provato anche con la penna, neanche
<jester-> Luca02: prova live 15.10
<krabador> Luca02, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , togli irqpool , salvi , chiudi , sudo update-grub, al riavvio
<krabador> se hai grub
<Luca02> jester come si fa?
<krabador> carica la seconda opzione dall'alto
<Luca02> va bene
<krabador> ti farà accedere alla lista dei kernel installati
<krabador> carica un kernel precedente
<jester-> Luca02: andavano e si sono ammazzate o mai andate
<bukowski> luca
<krabador> tipo il 3.13.0-40
<krabador> Luca02, hai grub in avvio?
<Luca02> andavano e poi hanno cominciato ad andare a random
<Luca02> e poi hanno cessato di funzionare del tutto
<Luca02> e ho problemi anche con riconoscimento webcam e lettore cd/dvd
<Luca02> cos'è un kernel?
<krabador> Luca02, rispondi per favore?
<Luca02> krabador non ho capito cosa devo fare
<krabador> ecco, e allora chiedi
<krabador> piuttosto.
<krabador> <krabador> Luca02, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , togli irqpool , salvi , chiudi , sudo update-grub, al riavvio
<krabador> riavvii, e da grub in avvio carichi la seconda opzione dall'alto
<Luca02> questo l'ho fatto, devo riavviare il pc?
<krabador> e carichi poi  3.13.0-40
<krabador> Luca02, si, ma, prima
<krabador> rispondi
<krabador> <krabador> Luca02, hai grub in avvio?
<Luca02> non so cos'è grub
<Luca02> scusami, ma non conosco molto
<krabador> Luca02, https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> questo
<krabador> hai una schermata come questa?
<Luca02> Non ce l'ho
<krabador> Luca02, allora riavvia, mettendoti a premere il tasto shift destro come un forsennato
<Luca02> come schermata iniziale ho solo quel disabling irq#16
<krabador> e fa come ti ho detto
<jester-> Luca02: devi pigiare maiusc al boot
<bukowski> vabbe io vado
<bukowski> ciao
<jester-> al menu vai in opzioni avanzate
<Luca02> Va bene
<Luca02> shift destro e poi maiusc
<krabador> Luca02, shift destro e basta
<Luca02> Speriamo che mi dia qualcosa
<krabador> lo sai cos'è shift?
<Luca02> Ah va bene
<Luca02> Sì, quello sotto Enter
<krabador> lo sai cos'è shift?
<krabador> bene
<Luca02> E poi cosa succederà?
<krabador> apparirà grub
<krabador> e fai quanto dettoti 3 volte esatte
<krabador> ovvero?
<Luca02> carico 3.13
<Luca02> la seconda opzione dall'alto
<jester-> Luca02: dentro a opzioni avanzate
<Luca02> va bene
<jester-> ci sono i kerneli vecchi
<krabador> Luca02,  3.13.0-40
<Luca02> vado a provare allora
<Luca02> Ho riavviato il pc, premendo il tasto shift come un forsennato, ma appena compare la scritta grub subito passa alla schermata dove c'è scritto disabling irq#16
<Luca02> non se ne riesce a venire a capo
<cristian_c> Luca02: nemmeno un secondo è durata la schermata di grub
<cristian_c> ?
<Luca02> Pochissimo
<Luca02> un secondo circa
<Luca02> ma anche meno
<jester-> Luca02: devi pigiare veloce freccia ggiu
<krabador> Luca02, spegni, accendi premendo shift
<krabador> continuamente
<Luca02> Va bene, allora riprovo
<Luca02> a dopo
<morenoponzo6> ciao
<morenoponzo6> ce nessuno
<morenoponzo6> plis
<cristian_c> !nessuno | morenoponzo6
<ubot-it> morenoponzo6: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Luca02> Niente signori miei, appena mi dà il tempo di comprarire grub loading, non c'è niente da fare
<Luca02> *comprarire
<Luca02> *comparire
<morenoponzo6> come faccio a capire se il mio portatile avvia da usb?
<morenoponzo6> ho lettore cd rotto...
<krabador> Luca02, scarica ubuntu 15.10 , crea pendrive o dvd
<akis24> morenoponzo6: prova a impostare avvio da usb come prima periferica  dal bios ..
<Luca02> Il problema è che non mi funziona l'usb krabadoor
<krabador> Luca02, manda in "prova ubuntu senza instalare" una volta fatta partire la pendrive
<Luca02> ho il file di ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> Luca02, fa dvd allora.
<Luca02> neanche
<Luca02> è questo il problema
<Luca02> non mi funziona
<krabador> Luca02, abbi pazienza, ma , non hanno mai funzionato?
<Luca02> Hanno funzionato prima
<Luca02> lo stesso dicasi per la webcam
<Luca02> Di punto in bianco il lettore cd/dvd e la webcam non vengono rivelati più
<Luca02> e le usb neanche
<krabador> Luca02, e non sai cosa è successo a livello software , precedentemene?
<Luca02> Non lo so, ho utilizzato poco e niente questo pc
<Luca02> A volte mi dava degli errori per gli aggiornamenti
<Luca02> Ma non ci capivo granché
<krabador> Luca02, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ranagialla, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ranagialla, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ranagialla, entro cena, per favore
<Luca02> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14506646/
<krabador> Luca02, chiudi gestore aggiornamenti e software center per favore
<Luca02> Sono chiusi
<krabador> Luca02, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> Luca02, df -h | pastebinit
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506653/
<Luca02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506658/
<krabador> e invece no
<krabador> sorry
<cristian_c> poi acer venduto aveva problemi con alcuni cd in quanto faceva casino
<cristian_c> ops
<Luca02> Se faccio sistemare da un tecnico, magari facendo installare solo windows, mi verrà a costare caro?
<jester-> non è da escludere che il bus usb sia ciucco
<krabador> Luca02, secondo te cosa di dovremmo rispondere
<krabador> Luca02, un attimo
<jester-> la che ti spieghi il regalo
<ranagialla> ok pastebinit ce lho krabador
<krabador> ranagialla, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Luca02> No, chiedevo così per un consiglio
<krabador> Luca02, sei veramente sicuro di avere software center chiuso , e gestore aggiornamenti chiuso?
<krabador> guarda bene
<krabador> chiudi e riapri il terminale
<Luca02> Fatto
<ranagialla> ho fatto ma non succede niente nel terminale ho anche riaperto e ridato il comando, uguale
<krabador> Luca02, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ranagialla, devi aspettare un attimmo
<krabador> ranagialla, non è fulmineo
<krabador> ranagialla, rimanda il comando ed aspetta che torni la linea di comando
<ranagialla> ok vuoi il link?
<krabador> si
<ranagialla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506709/
<krabador> è quello lo scopo del comando ;)
<krabador> ranagialla, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Luca02> Scusate, ma adesso dovrei andare, ci vediamo dopo magari. Buona serata
<Luca02> Grazie per aver fatto il possibile
<ranagialla> e ora?
<krabador> ranagialla, aspetta che finisca, e manda qui il link
<ranagialla> ci mette particolarmente molto questo?
<ranagialla> a che serve questo comando y dist upgrade?
<akis24> ad aggiornare il sistema ranagialla
<krabador> ranagialla, ci mette particolarmente molto , se hai particolarmente molto da aggiornare
<krabador> e lo vedremo al risultato
<jester-> e se il pc è scarso
<krabador> banda, eccetera
<ranagialla> sono connesso in bluetooth quindi voglio anche capirfe quanti mega ha da ciucciare, per adesso ha già scaricato 100mega
<krabador> ranagialla, se non hai mai aggiornato potrebbero essere centinaia
<krabador> il sistema non si puo' lasciare a secco di aggiornamenti a lungo
<ranagialla> ho appena reinstallato-formattato
<krabador> per tutta una serie di motivi
<krabador> ranagialla, se non l'hai fatto connesso, ce ne sono di aggiornamenti da fare, appena installato....
<ranagialla> Current default time zone: 'Europe/Rome'
<ranagialla> Local time is now:      Fri Jan 15 19:19:59 CET 2016.
<ranagialla> Universal Time is now:  Fri Jan 15 18:19:59 UTC 2016.
<ranagialla> Run 'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' if you wish to change it.
<ranagialla> Done.
<ranagialla> ok l'upgrade è finito. quindi sono a posto?
<krabador> ranagialla, df -h | pastebinit
<ranagialla> devo riaprire il terminale? non fa niente
<krabador> ranagialla, dove lo vuoi scrivere, se no ?
<ranagialla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506972/
<krabador> ranagialla, 24G con tutta la home dentro, li riempirai velocemente
<krabador> ranagialla, non hai mai mandato il risultato del comando di prima
<krabador> ranagialla, <krabador> ranagialla, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<ranagialla> questo è
<krabador> no
<krabador> <krabador> ranagialla, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> faceva il link
<ranagialla> riguardo la formattazione, ho 2 partizioni una con winzoz xp e l'altra lubuntu, però non capisco perchè nella partizione di lubuntu ci sia comunque mezzo hard disk dove ci sono anche dei file di windows?
<ranagialla> di conseguenza non riesco a utilizzare mezza partizione perchè c'è windows
<ranagialla> poi un'altra domanda, nella finestra delle risorse non mi mostra mai la partizione di lubuntu, è normale?
<krabador> ranagialla, apri il software center
<krabador> vedi se persiste il problema
<ranagialla> sta ancora facendo l'upgrade
<krabador> ranagialla,
<ranagialla> poi quando apro i pdf ho anche questo problema, non mi mostra il documento :  File type Documento in testo semplice (text/plain) is not supported
<krabador> ce la fai a rispondere alle domande ?, tipo , che fine ha fatto l'url di pastebinit di sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> che non hai MAI mandato ?
<ranagialla> non ce lho perchè si era interrotto l'upgrade e quindi ho dato il comando sudo dpkg --configure -a finire
<ranagialla> per i pdf impallati mi sai dire qualcosa?
<ranagialla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14507129/
<ranagialla> krabador?
<krabador> ranagialla, gli aggiornamenti falli da connessione stabile
<krabador> altrimenti vai incontro solo a rischi
<krabador> ranagialla, dpkg -l | grep evince | pastebinit
<ranagialla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14507159/
<krabador> "Documento in testo semplice"
<ranagialla> che significa?
<krabador> leafpad nomedocumento , da terminale, nella cartella in cui risiede il document o
<krabador> ranagialla, hai detto di avere lubuntu, vero?
<ranagialla> sì
<krabador> allora, apri il terminale, cd /percorso/cartella
<krabador> dove metti ovviamente il tuo percorso cartella
<krabador> poi leafpad nomedocumento, mettendo il nome del documento
<ranagialla> non sto capendo sto passaggio? cosa devo digitare nel terminale e cosa devo fare con leafpad?
<ranagialla> qual è il percorso e la cartella che devo inserire nel comando?
<ranagialla> purtroppo devo andare tra 5 minuti, non riusciamo a finire sto passaggio?
<ranagialla> va bè grazie sarà per più tardi
<azzurra> salve a tutti ho problemi con lubuntu e tutto bloccato cosa fare ??
<azzurra> da donna ne capisco poco di ubuntu lo ammetto
<azzurra> anzi come donna faccio proprio schifo in informatica
<blahblah> come faccio ad creare una partizione dove installare windows, e poi come impostare un dualboot dal bootloader di ubuntu
<blahblah> io programma per creare le partizioni lo gia installato ma non riesco a crearla
<Guest70983> Buonasera, quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare su un netbook?
<krabador> b00k3r, se installi windows dopo ubuntu presente, dovrai ripristinare il bootloader
<krabador> !grub | blahblah
<ubot-it> blahblah: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> seguendo la guida di ripristino
<blahblah> ok
<uffa> problemi con ubuntu 12.10 cosa fare
<uffa> grazie dell aiuto
<krabador> 12.10 è fuori suporto da anni, passa ad una versione supportata.
<uffa> ma non riesco ad installare nessuna altra distro linux cosa puo essere successo secondo voi
<krabador> ubuntu 12.10 ha cessato il ciclo di vita a Maggio 2014
<krabador> scarica da qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ ubuntu, fa pendrive o dvd , fa partire in avvio del pc, la pendrive o il dvd creato
<krabador> !installazione | uffa
<ubot-it> uffa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<uffa> signor krabador volevo chiederle perche ubuntu aggiorna ogni 6 mesi e non ogni tot anni
<krabador> 9 mesi
<uffa> grazie
<krabador> per passare a versione successiva, a ridosso della fine del supporto
<krabador> si puo' fare reinstallazione o passaggio di versione, che è un passaggio automatizzato
<uffa> e ringraziate ubuntu italia da parte di tutti i pugliesi che usano ubuntu nel modno
<krabador> uffa, ubuntu fa delle LTS
<krabador> che sono supportate 5 anni
<krabador> la 14.04.3 , scaricabile dal sito è una di esse
<krabador> vengono rilasciate ogni 2 anni, ma supportate 5
<krabador> la 16.04 sarà LTS, ed esce ad aprile.
<uffa> ma ci sono troppi aggiornamenti sempre mi appesantiscono il pc ogni volta
<krabador> credo proprio di no
<krabador> se disinstalli gli inutilizzato
<sebastiano> salve
<krabador> !ciao | sebastiano
<ubot-it> sebastiano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<enzofa> Buonasera!
<enzofa> purtroppo sul mio notebook con ubuntu 14 non funziona l'audio
<cristian_c> enzofa: 14.04?
<enzofa> si
<cristian_c> enzofa: da quanto tempo?
<enzofa> esce una luec rossa dall'uscita audio
<cristian_c> ?
<enzofa> da quando ho installato
<cristian_c> enzofa: e in live si verifica il problema?
<enzofa> ma non ho avuto tempo per risolvere prima
<enzofa> non ho provato in live
<cristian_c> enzofa: ti conviene provare
<enzofa> non funziona nemmeno se collego cuffie o camplificatori esterni
<enzofa> ok, provo, ma devo ricreare la pennetta
<enzofa> se in mod live dovesse funzionare, cosa posso fare'
<cristian_c> enzofa: l'hai cancellata?
<cristian_c> enzofa: poi vediamo
<enzofa> procedo...
<enzofa> intanto grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<enzofa> ho notato anche che alcune parole vengono sottolineate di rosso (come se fosse errore ortografico) come mai?
<cristian_c> enzofa: a cosa ti riferisci?
<enzofa> quando scrivo, anche qui in chat, molte parole scritte sono sottolineate
<enzofa> anche su questa chat la frase "Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu" è tutto sottolineato tranne " per Ubuntu"
<cristian_c> enzofa: quale client stai utilizzando?
<enzofa> in generale lo fa con tutto il testo...come se fossse impostata un'altra lingua
<enzofa> non saprei
<cristian_c> enzofa: difficile dare un'idea se non spieghi come ti colleghi in chat
<enzofa> io ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su questo notebook
<enzofa> non ho server
<cristian_c> ok, ma non ho capito il nesso
<enzofa> nemmeno io!
<enzofa> nel senso, non ho capito la domanda
<cristian_c> enzofa: quale programma utilizzi per collegarti in chat?
<enzofa> aaah
<Carlin0> il browser
<enzofa> ubuntu
<enzofa> scusa
<enzofa> firefox
<enzofa> mozilla
<cristian_c> enzofa: fai clic destro nel campo di testo e seleziona il correttore ortografico italiano
<cristian_c> inoltre, assicurati di aver installato la lingua italiana su ubuntu
<enzofa> alla grande
<enzofa> risolto!
<enzofa> una cosa al volo e poi passo alla prova live...come faccio a far funzionare il monitor esterno anche quando chiudo il coperchio del notebook?
<cristian_c> enzofa: eeehhh
<cristian_c> enzofa: su winz avevo capito come fare
<cristian_c> su ubuntu forse occorre pacioccare
<enzofa> ok... lo metto nascosto ed amen
<cristian_c> enzofa: ma ti conviene prima sistemare l'audio
<enzofa> si, infatti!
<enzofa> a dopo allora
<Luca02> Ho un problema all'avvio del pc, mi dice disabling irq#16
<cristian_c> Luca02: ne hai già parlato
<Luca02> Sì, rieccomi
<Luca02> Vorrei installare ubuntu 15.10 ma non avendo lettore cd/dvd e porte usb non funzionanti come faccio?
<Luca02> Per lo meno per risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> Luca02: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> comando che prima non hai mandato
<Carlin0> Luca02, non fai
<Luca02> aspetto che esca l'output
<Luca02> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14510153/
<Luca02> Qui c'è il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<cristian_c> Scaricamento di:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-proposed InRelease [212 kB]
<cristian_c> Luca02: l'hai bello che impapocchiato 'sto sistema
<cristian_c> l'hai preso decisamente a martellate
<Luca02> E come?
<cristian_c> Luca02: se non lo sai tu, dovremmo saperlo noi?
<cristian_c> molto probabilmente seicpieno di ppa
<Luca02> Io lo utilizzo poco il pc
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso hai attivato i repository proposed
<Luca02> cosa sono le ppa?
<cristian_c> cosa che non andrebbe mai fatta, per non rendere il sistema altamente instabile
<Luca02> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> Luca02: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca02> cioè devo incollarlo su pastebin?
<cristian_c> il risultato
<cristian_c> il comando va digitato nel terminale
<Luca02> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14510384/
<Luca02> eccolo
<cristian_c> colingille-freshlight-trusty.list
<cristian_c> jon-severinsson-ffmpeg-trusty.list
<Luca02> comandi non trovati
<cristian_c> nilarimogard-webupd8-trusty.list
<cristian_c> Luca02: non sono comandi
<cristian_c> Luca02: ma repository che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> teejee2008-ppa-trusty.list
<Luca02> li devo togliere?
<cristian_c> ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> Luca02: hai anche attivato i proposed
<cristian_c> e lì hai molto poco da fare
<Carlin0> non è così semplice Luca02 , ormai hai incasinato l'OS
<Luca02> Cioè non si possono più disattivare^
<Luca02> ?
<Carlin0> anche se li disabiliti il danno è fatto
<cristian_c> Luca02: ma fammi capire una cosa
<Luca02> Come si attiva questa roba? Perché io non so nemmeno di cosa si tratta
<cristian_c> Luca02: i problemi ce li hai anche in live?
<Luca02> Che vuol dire in live?
<cristian_c> Luca02: parli come se non l'avessi usato/installato tu il pc
<cristian_c> *il sistema
<Luca02> Io sinceramente non lo so usare, finora mi sono arrangiato tramite alcune guide, ma considera che l'ho utilizzato poco
<Luca02> Lo uso quasi solo per internet e alcuni programmi semplici
<Luca02> come libreoffice writer e via dicendo
<Luca02> Ho un altro computer con ubuntu 14.04 LTS ma non mi ha mai dato di questi problemi
<cristian_c> Luca02: quelle operazioni si suppone le abbia svolte tu
<cristian_c> o comunque un altro essere umano
<cristian_c> non è che ubuntu fa gli scherzi di notte...
<Luca02> Capisco, ma non capisco come potrei esserci arrivato
<Luca02> Magari involontariamente, per ignoranza
<cristian_c> Luca02: anche quando dici 'mi sono arrangiato tramite alcune guide'
<cristian_c> lascia un po' perplessi
<cristian_c> Luca02: intanto
<cristian_c> Luca02: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Luca02> Non so come si utilizza il computer in live cd, io lo utilizzo solo alla maniera usuale
<Luca02> Ma se volessi rimpiazzare ubuntu con windows, mi rimarrebbero questi gravi problemi?
<cristian_c> Luca02: si cerca solamente di sapere se è un problema di ubuntu o della tua installazione
<cristian_c> visti i danni che hai combinato
<cristian_c> Luca02: poi non capisco, ubuntu è alternativo a windows, non sostitutivo
<Luca02> Comunque non l'ho installato io
<cristian_c> a questo punto, poco importa
<cristian_c> Luca02: se ti va, fai una prova in live, creando il supporto, facendo il boot e scegliendo 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> altrimenti, beh, sai come procedere...
<Luca02> Come?
<cristian_c> Luca02: non ti riferivi a winz?
<cristian_c> Luca02: quivsi fa supporto a ubuntu
<Luca02> Sì, chiedevo semplicemente se passando a windows avrei gli stessi problemi di repository e ppa
<cristian_c> Luca02: allora, i danni che puoi fare su ubuntu, li puoi fare tranquillamente anche in windows, in altra forma
<Luca02> No, intendo se i danni già fatti permangono in altro sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Luca02: nessun sistema operativo è immune o inattaccabile dall'utente
<cristian_c> fosse anche il più sicuro sulla carta
<cristian_c> Luca02: stiamo parlando di danni hardware?
<Luca02> I danni che ho fatto sono software, no?
<cristian_c> Luca02: puoi provare in live, come detto poco fa, per accertarci di questo e altro?
<Luca02> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> Luca02: hai un dvd vuoto?
<cristian_c> vergine
<Luca02> No
<cristian_c> Luca02: una pennetta usb libera?
<Luca02> Sì
<Luca02> di 4gb
<cristian_c> Luca02: ottimo
<cristian_c> Luca02: hai un pc con windows?
<Luca02> no
<Luca02> ne ho un altro con ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Luca02: beh, allora, la cosa si fa un filino più complicata
<cristian_c> ma non ti preoccupare
<cristian_c> si tratta solo di digitare un comando da terminale
<Luca02> Bene
<cristian_c> Luca02: hai il file .iso della 14.04?
<ranagialla> ho un problema nella lettura pdf dopo reinstallazione lubuntu, mi dice: File type Documento in testo semplice (text/plain) is not supported
<cristian_c> ranagialla: sei sicuro sia un pdf?
<Luca02> No
<Carlin0> ranagialla, tutti i pdf o uno solo in particolare ?
<cristian_c> Luca02: procuratene uno
<ranagialla> all 'o 'em
<Carlin0> ranagialla ¿
<ranagialla> tutti
<Carlin0> ranagialla, dpkg -l | grep evince
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<ranagialla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511436/
<Carlin0> ranagialla, e quando apri il pdf con cosa te lo apre ?
<Luca02> Adesso devo andare. Una buona serata e grazie per avermi aiutato
<davide96> salve
<davide96> ho un problema
<davide96> sto installando ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10
<davide96> ora sto facendo l'istallazione di ubuntu
<davide96> e vorrei sapere
<davide96> quante e quali tipi di partizioni devo creare
<davide96> ho fatto 2048MB di tipo logica per la swap
<cristian_c> davide96: servono anche le caratteristichendel pc
<davide96> e 20000MB primaria di tipo ext4
<davide96> è un acer aspire e5 573g
<davide96> con un I5-5220U
<cristian_c> davide96: quanta ram ha?
<davide96> 4GB
<cristian_c> davide96: diciamo che la swap non ti serve
<cristian_c> a meno tu non usi l'ibernazione su ubuntu
<Carlin0> hai uefi davide96 ?
<davide96> si ho uefi
<davide96> e ora sono entrato nell'istallazione di ubuntu
<davide96> tramite uefi
<Carlin0> allora la partizione logica non ha senso
<davide96> ok
<sos> ciao a tutti
<davide96> quindi dovrei fare solo quella primaria
<cristian_c> davide96: comunque, di base fanno comodo una / per applicazioni e file di sistema, e unam/home per i dati utente
<davide96> di tipo ext4
<cristian_c> davide96: due ext4
<ranagialla> il pdf me lo apre con document viewer Carlin0, però non legge il file
<sos> chi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> davide96: e la swap, nel caso ti serva l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> sos: fai la tu domanda
<sos> ho una serie di strani problemi con ubuntu
<davide96> solo questo?
<cristian_c> sos: se qualcuno sa e ha tempo, rispindere
<cristian_c> *risponderà
<davide96> perché prima lo avevo installato però non mi usciva il grub
<sos> si cristian
<sos> ma vedo che qui c'è già qualche problema in corso
<cristian_c> davide96: hai una partizione efi?
<sos> quindi si creerebbe casino
<davide96> aspetta ora ti dico
<Carlin0> sos, spiega il tuo problema tutto su una riga
<sos> ok carlino ci provo
<davide96> ho /dev/sda1 efi
<cristian_c> davide96: allora installa il grub in quella partizione
<cristian_c> !uefi | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sos> Allora 3 gg fa ho deciso di passare a ubuntu, da window ho creato una live usb e ho prima provato la versione prova, poi vedendo che funzionava sono passato alla versione installata su pc. Il giorno dopo sono iniziati i problemi, tra cui. scomparsa del tasto spegnimento,  scomparsa di alcune impostazioni di sistema, non mi lascia piu creare una liv
<sos> e usb con nessun tipo di programma tipo rufus lili unebootin  universal ecc. quindi non posso fare niente di niente
<Carlin0> sos, hai ancora win ?
<cristian_c> sos: dopo l'installazione, hai messo mano a qualcosa?
<sos> no ho formattato e ripartito il disco del s.o.
<sos> quindi windows non c'è +
<davide96> scusa si era disconnesso
<davide96> puoi rimandarmi il link
<cristian_c> !uefi | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> sos, ed ora da cosa stai scrivendo ?
<sos> da ubuntu
<davide96> ciao scusami ancora
<davide96> si era disconnesso un'altra volta
<davide96> potresti gentilmente rimandarlo
<Carlin0> sos, hai la iso di ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sos> si l'ho scaricata sulla scrivania
<davide96> ma poi è sicuro fare una partizione lì?
<sos> pensavo di creare una live usb ma niente di niente
<sos> a volte inizia a caricare arriva al 50 per cento e dice che non è possibile caricare
<Carlin0> sos, che ubuntu hai ?
<sos> prima avevo scaricato la 14
<sos> ma poi l'ho aggiornato alla 15
<Carlin0> in uso ...
<sos> quasi subito
<sos> già
<sos> sto usando quella
<Carlin0> sos, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<sos> ok
<Carlin0> sos, ls Scrivania | pastebinit
<sos> a proposito prima il terminale era nero
<Carlin0> sos, il 2° comando crea un link incollalo qui
<sos> ora è bianco
<Carlin0> sos, li i pasticci li hai fatti tu
<sos> può essere
<sos> ma non ho toccato niente
<Carlin0> se spariscono cose ed altro , non sono cose che accadono da sole
<sos> almeno credo
<Carlin0> dai sti 2 comandi ora
<sos> aspetta
<sos> ecco ora un altro problema
<sos> mi richiede sempre la password
<Carlin0> e mettila
<sos> la metto ma niente
<Carlin0> non la vedi ma tu scrivila e dai invio
<sos> me a richiede
<sos> c'è un modo per riavviare?
<sos> senza dover farlo fisicamente?
<Carlin0> perchè devi riavviare ?
<Carlin0> devi dare 2 comandi , se ti decidi bene altrimenti avremmo anche altro da fare
<davide96> ciao
<davide96> scusami ancora
<davide96> la ma connessione
<davide96> è saltata un'altra volta
<davide96> potresti rimandare il link
<davide96> molto cortesemente
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !uefi | davide96
<davide96> e poi, non c'è nessun pericolo nel creare una partizione in /dev/sda1 efi
<ubot-it> davide96: please see above
<davide96> ?
<cristian_c> !fixyourconnection
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davide96> non c'è nessun pericolo?
<sos> forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<sos> non me li fa dare perchè mi chiede la password
<Carlin0> forse basta che leggi quanto ti ho già scritto sos
<cristian_c> davide96: per cosa'
<cristian_c> ?
<sos> me la richiede
<sos> te lo ripeto
<cristian_c> davide96: ma avevi detto che esisteva già... -,-
<davide96> si esiste
<Carlin0> sos, se sbagli pass forse te la richiede
<ranagialla> carlin0 per il pdf me lo apre con document viewer ma nn legge il contenuto
<sos> mi riscrivi i comandi
<sos> sembra che adesso il terminale funzioni
<Carlin0> sos, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> davide96: e allora perché hai parlato di pericoli nel crearla?
<Carlin0> sos, ls Scrivania | pastebinit
<sos> niente da fare
<sos> mi richiede la password
<Carlin0> lo so che ti chiede la pass , devi solo dargliela
<Carlin0> non mi sembra così difficile
<sos> non ne ho password
<davide96> scusa avevo sbagliato a leggere
<sos> l'ho lasciato in bianco
<Carlin0> sos, impossibile
<davide96> comunque la guida mi porta le procedure che ho già fatto
<sos> allora te la dico tutta
<sos> prima avevo messo una password
<sos> e funzionava
<sos> poi mi scocciavo che mi venisse sempre chiesta e l'ho annullata
<cristian_c> davide96: e grub dove l'avevi installato?
<sos> infatti prima a ogni avvio me la chiedeva
<Carlin0> l'hai annullata come ?
<davide96> ha fatto tutto in automatico
<sos> adesso invece non me la chiede
<sos> l'ho cambiata
<cristian_c> sos: 'sempre chiesta', ehhhh, 'saggerato
<Carlin0> meno male che non ci avevi messo mano eh sos
<sos> cambiare una password non mis embra questo gran chè
<Carlin0> cmq la pass la devi mettere ...
<sos> e cmq o digito la vecchia password
<sos> o la rimango in bianco non mi va
<davide96> comunque io come devo fare?
<Carlin0> l'hai cambiata metti la nuova
<davide96> come devo fare per installare il grub?
<sos> ma la nuova è nulla
<Carlin0> se vabbè
<Carlin0> ciao sos
<cristian_c> davide96: se fa in automatico, qual è il problema?
<sos> ma perchè non ci credi
<davide96> il problema è che quando poi riavvio il pc
<davide96> mi parte in automatico
<davide96> windows
<cristian_c> sos: la password è richiesta per operazioni di amministrazionr
<sos> lo so
<sos> ma prima con la vecchia mi funzionava
<cristian_c> è sconsigliato rimuoverne la richiesta, per ragioni di sicurezza
<cristian_c> operazioni come installazione applicazioni dal software center
<sos> si si
<sos> e le solite cose
<cristian_c> ma non vedo un utilizzo massiccio
<sos> fin qui ci arrivo
<cristian_c> 'le solite cose'
<cristian_c> cosa intendi?
<Carlin0> ma non l'ha rimossa infatti al primo sudo gliela chiede
<Carlin0> stando a lui le icone so sparite da sole e avanti così
<sos> infatti
<sos> da impostazioni molte icone sono sparite
<sos> se vuoi ti faccio l'elenco
<Carlin0> sos, usiamo linux da prima di te
<sos> ti ho mai detto il conrtrario?
<cristian_c> sos: e a parte ilccambio password, hai fatto qualcos'altro?
<sos> anzi mi pare di averti detto che l'ho installato da 3 gg
<cristian_c> in 3 giorni si fanno tante cose...
<sos> cristian ho cercato di creare questa live usb
<sos> quando avevo windows me l'ha fatta creare con lili
<cristian_c> sos: intendo a sistema installato
<sos> dopo poco mi si è proposto di aggiornare al 15
<sos> e ho accettato
<cristian_c> sos: son cose
<cristian_c> sos: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sos> mi dice che non è installato
<sos> seguo la procedura per installarlo?
<cristian_c> sos: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> è mezzora che cerco di farglielo installare
<sos> qui mi richiede la password
<Carlin0> ha problemi con la pass ...
<cristian_c> sos: ehhh, mi dispiace
<Carlin0> sos, a sto punto viene quasi da pensare che il pc non sia tuo scusa se te lo dico
<cristian_c> possiamo anche credere che tu non voglia forzare sistemi altrui
<sos> pensa quel che vuoi
<cristian_c> ma, come dire...
<sos> se mi volete e potete aiutare va bene
<sos> altrimenti fa niente
<cristian_c> non è la politica di questo canale, favorire qualcosa di potenzialmente illegale
<cristian_c> sos: digita la password
<sos> finito con la morale?
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> sos: non c'è nessuna morale
<sos> vabbè
<sos> siete sordi
<Carlin0> sos, siamo qui da parecchio le prese in giro ormai le riconosciamo
<sos> grazie tante
<cristian_c> leggi il topic del canale, troverai link interessanti
<sos> va bene
<sos> come dici
<sos> tu sei onnisciente
<cristian_c> sos: altrimenti reinstalla
<sos> hai i poteri paranormali
<cristian_c> visto che hai accesso alla macchina
<sos> ma è quello il punto
<Carlin0> sos, in alternativa ...
<cristian_c> !ripristino | sos
<Carlin0> !paga | sos
<ubot-it> sos: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<sos> se devo reinstallare devo creare la usb
<ubot-it> sos: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<sos> finalmente credo che ubot mi stia dando una strada
<cristian_c> sos: e quella precedente non va bene?
<Carlin0> credi ...
<sos> ubot solo che leggendo mi richiede una live usb
<sos> è proprio uno dei miei problemi
<cristian_c> sos: e quella precedente non va bene?
<sos> non me la lascia creare
<cristian_c> vol . 2
<cristian_c> sos: hai un sistema con winz?
<sos> che sarebbe winz?
<cristian_c> sos: hai un pc con windows?
<sos> ho già detto prima
<sos> no
<sos> prima lo avevo
<sos> poi ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> sos: se hai solo ubuntu, usa dd
<Carlin0> eh ma per usare dd sempre sudo deve dare
<cristian_c> sos: ma ripeto cose stradette: ubuntu non è sostitutivo di winz, ma alternativo
<cristian_c> Carlin0: già
<cristian_c> ma se ha solo questo pc, beh...
<Carlin0> non ha speranze
<sos> già
<sos> qui si
<sos> h rispolverato un vecchio pc
<sos> 1 ora fa
<sos> ma mi son accorto che non posso collegarlo ad internet
<sos> quindi come se non lo avessi
<krabador> un mondo triste
<Carlin0> ah ecco ora ne spunta un altro
<cristian_c> sos: e come mai?
<sos> qui mi colelgo con un cavo ethernet se non erro
<sos> li quell'entrata non c'è
<krabador> sos, no eth no wireless, no party
<sos> e poi pensa che c 'è ancora millennium
<sos> già krabador
<krabador> sos, ce l'hai il numero della municipalizzata?
<krabador> !chat | sos
<ubot-it> sos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> vabbè voglio proprio essere buono sos http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Carlin0> auguri per tutto
<sos> ora vedo
<sos> dovrei riavviare
<sos> non c'è modo di riavviare da pc?
<sos> o devo per forza riavviare fisicamente , visto che il tasto spegnimento non c'è +
<Carlin0> sudo reboot ... ma non puoi darlo
<sos> già
<cristian_c> rimarrà acceso per sempre
<cristian_c> a futura memoria
<sos> cmq
<sos> se riesco a creare una usb da un altro pc
<sos> e avendo diversi hard disk nel pc
<sos> quando avvio da bios con usb poi mi chiede dove installare il s.o.?
<Carlin0> basta prese per il culo sos hai detto fino ad ora che non ne avevi sltr
<sos> ma qui non ho altro
<sos> ma domani posso andare fuori ùanche in un internet point
<sos> coglione
<sos> ma certo che gente limitata ce n'è in giro
<sos> l'umiltà
<sos> quando imparerete questa parola e il suo significato farete dei notevoli passi avanti
<sos> grazie a chi a davvero tentato di aiutarmi
<sos> al resto, sto cazzo!!!!
<cristian_c> e vai col liscio
<Carlin0> ... a fare del bene ...
<krabador> cristian_c, la colpa come sempre è una sola
<cristian_c> -,-
<krabador> non è una battuta
<Carlin0> però sto ip me lo segno...151.77.19.81 che tanto torna
<krabador> si tratterebbe di sapere che ne pensa illkeepthering
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-16
<gerry73> una versione LTS di Ubuntu dopo 2 anni passa in "maintenance support only"
<gerry73> questo significa che verranno ancora rilasciati aggiornamenti critici di sicurezza?
<Maxiride> C'è un modo su kubuntu di poter vedere l'uso totale dei dati di rete? in Ksysguard (task manager di default) vedo solo il grafico delle velocità in up\download
<fralogos32> ubuntu 15.10 32 bit da pc rigenerato se metto la chiavetta usb a volte me la legge altre volte no
<Carlin0> fralogos32, potrebbe essere un problema hardware
<zu> Buongiorno!
<zu> Non so bene come funziona la cosa, ma ho un problema, posso chiedere qui?
<krabador> !ciao | zu
<krabador> !chiedi | zu
<zu> perfetto. Dunque ho mandato il pc in assistenza e mi hanno cambiato l'hard disk mettendo chiaramente il simpatico windows che ho tolto dopo 1 giorno, ripristinando l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<zu> il microfono ha smesso di funzionare e non so piu' a che santi votarmi
<krabador> ha smesso dopo aver funzionato?
<zu> non lo so, con il vecchio hard disk si
<zu> funzionava, ma su windows non ho provato, l'ho tolto subito praticamente
<krabador> "<zu> il microfono ha smesso di funzionare e non so piu' a che santi votarmi"
<krabador> ha mai funzionato con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<krabador> zu, definisci, per favore, che versione di ubuntu usavi prima del cambio disco
<zu> con il nuovo hard disk no, e' successo tutto da poco
<zu> 15.10
<zu> e ora ho di nuovo la 15.10
<krabador> caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> cpu , ram , scheda video, modello notebook
<zu> just a sec
<zu> cpu   product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<zu> memory   size: 3838MiB
<zu> display    vendor: Intel Corporation    product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<zu> Asus f550C
<krabador> zu, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> dal terzo in poi produrranno , uno alla volta , un link
<krabador> che dovrai incollare qui
<zu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516005/
<zu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516013/
<zu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516016/
<zu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516018/
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<zu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516046/
<zu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516051/
<pitchone> qualcuno sa dirmi perche ubuntu non si avvia più mi dice port 1 con tutto il dettaglio dell'hard disk poi port 2 in bianco poi va avanti con Starting 219 e poi si ferma con un messaggio che dice initramfs e non si avvia più premetto che ho usato ubuntu 14.10 per un anno ed andava benissimo poi
<pitchone> inserendo un mp3 a chiavetta è succcesso questo
<krabador> zu, alsamixer, da terminale , seleziona correttamente la scheda con f6, premi f4 e fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | zu
<krabador> pitchone, 14.10 fuori supporto
<krabador> da luglio 2015
<pitchone> si ma ho provato ad installae in seguito tutte le versioni più recenti ma l'errore rimane
<krabador> "provato ad installare"
<krabador> quali versioni
<krabador> come
<krabador> ed in che hardware , per favore
<krabador> cpu / ram / scheda video
<pitchone> 15.04 e 15.10 da usb perchè il master non va
<krabador> se fisso , che scheda madre
<krabador> se notebook, marca e modello
<pitchone> nvidia gforce 8200 - amd atlohn dual core acer
<pitchone> pc fisso
<krabador> athlon dual core, quale ?
<zu> http://imgur.com/39BYGRX
<pitchone> amd athlon 64 x2 acer aspire x3200
<pitchone> 4050e
<krabador> pitchone, hai grub nella ubuntu che stai usando adesso?
<pitchone> si
<krabador> accendi, quando arrivi a grub, premi "e"
<krabador> cancella quiet splash, premi f10
<krabador> quando si blocca fai foto, e pubblicala qui
<krabador> !image | pietroalbini
<krabador> !image | pitchone
<pitchone> ok
<krabador> pitchone, http://imgur.com/
<uboontoo> ave
<zu> krabador, novita?
<pitchone> file:///home/roberto/Scaricati/VID-20150912-WA0002.mp4
<krabador> zu, il volume del microfono sembra a posto
<krabador> pitchone, ...
<krabador> ti ho chiesto di caricare l'immagine in imgur
<zu> krabador, si, ho notato, per questo non mi spiego perche' non funziona
<krabador> zu, apri controllo volume, dal task in alto a destra
<zu> si
<krabador> va in ingresso, e muovi il volume, mantenendo aperto alsamixer
<pitchone> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aQ0ldsHnTWSMJgeUCgAO
<zu> si
<pitchone> ho inviato un video che avevo già fatto
<krabador> pietroalbini, hai messo l'indirizzo della tua cartella locale
<krabador> che non vedremo mai ...
<pitchone> si scusa al primo ho sbagliato ma il secondo dovrebbe essere giusto
<pitchone> krabador scusa ma non sono una cima sui computer
<krabador> ok, ho visto il tutto, hai sempre avuto un solo disco , in questo pc ?
<zu> krabador, ho smosso il volume d'ingresso e chiaramente su alza hanno fatto la stessa cosa
<zu> alsa*
<pitchone> si un solo disco
<ranagialla> ciao ragazzi, non riesco a leggere file pdf dopo formattazione-reinstallazione lubuntu, mi dà questo msgquando apro il file: File type Documento in testo semplice (text/plain) is not supported
<pitchone> il casino è iniziato quando ho messo un mpp3 a chiavetta nell USB
<krabador> pitchone, hai il supporto di installazione ?
<krabador> ranagialla, in che cartella hai questi files?
<uboontoo> ranagialla: sicura che sia un pdf? Incolla l'output di: file -i tuo_file.pdf
<pitchone> non più avevo fatto il boot da chiavetta ma ora l'ho cancellata e ho installato mint che in compenso si avvia dopo cinque minuti buoni ma sinceramente mi trovavo meglio con ubuntu
<Pippo2004> Ciao a tutti, volevo modificare la lingua al sistema mi sapete dire come posso fare?Grazie
<krabador> Pippo2004, impostazioni  --- supporto lungue
<krabador> connesso ad internet
<krabador> pitchone, scusami, che intenzioni hai?
<pitchone> volevo rewndere ubuntu funzionante
<Pippo2004> ok, mi chiede un password
<krabador> Pippo2004, che se hai installato tu, sai tranquillamente
<krabador> pitchone, hai installato un altro sistema, e parte, e reinstallato ubuntu e non parte ?
<zu> Pippo2004 vai su impostazioni di sistema, supporto lingue
<pitchone> si in pratica ora ho mint in dual boot con ubuntu ma ubuntu mi da sempre il solito errore
<ranagialla> sì sono sicurissimo che sono pdf, sono tutti i file pdf che ho spostato dal backup dopo la formattazione e non me ne legge nessuno
<krabador> ranagialla, puoi essere sicuro di essere napoleone, non è rilevante, apri il terminale , ls -la /cartella/in/questione | pastebinit
<ranagialla> sono nela cartella scrivania
<uboontoo> ranagialla: il comando file(1) ci dira' proprio questo. Provare per credere.
<krabador> ok, allora ls -la ~/Scrivania | pastebinit
<ranagialla> calendario-semine-gennaio2016calendario-semine-gennaio2016_associazione_la_biolca-scritte.pdf: ERROR: cannot open `calendario-semine-gennaio2016calendario-semine-gennaio2016_associazione_la_biolca-scritte.pdf' (No such file or directory
<zu> Quindi per il mio problema non si sono trovate soluzioni? krabador
<krabador> ranagialla, se non segui, mi spiace, ma non possiamo aiutarti
<krabador> zu, chiedi ad uboontoo
<Carlin0> zu, potresti provare a cambiare ingresso ...
<uboontoo> uboontoo ha gia' dato :p
<Carlin0> dalle impostazioni audio ti fa scegliere mia dietro mic avanti etc
<Carlin0> 90% è quello
<ranagialla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516285/
<zu> no, completamente, non ho queste due opzioni
<zu> in rete avevo gia' cercato questa cosa, ma niente, io non le ho
<ioria> 0
<krabador> zu, ma uboontoo ha la risposta
<uboontoo> krabador?
<Carlin0> zu non hai una cosa simile ? http://i.imgur.com/Le3S0.png
<zu> questa cosa la vedo con pavucontrol, ma continuo a non avere i due front
<uboontoo> ranagialla: come vedi il presunto pdf ha dimensione 0 (ergo, non e' un PDF).
<zu> Carlin0 scusa, sbloccando il lucchetto mi spuntano
<krabador> ranagialla, non esiste quel file putroppo
<pitchone> krabador per me hai qualche soluzione
<Carlin0> o è un file fallato
<Carlin0> ranagialla, però ieri sera dicevi di aver provato con diversi file , qui se ne vede solo 1 pdf
<krabador> pitchone, entra in live, attacca un cavo lan, entra qui
<krabador> al che , ti diro'.
<zu> Carlin0 con questi due frontali entrambi alzati, cosa ci dovrei fare?
<ranagialla> certo tutti gli altri pdf li ho in altre cartelle, ma che differenza fa?
<krabador> ranagialla, che se sono uguali a questo
<krabador> sono dei non-files
<Carlin0> zu, devi provare a cambiar emic
<krabador> zu, e chiedere ad uboontoo
<ranagialla> che avessero dimensione 0 non ci avevo fatto caso. certo sono tutti pdf krabador.  non vorrei che a questo punto avesse avuto problemi durante la copiatura da scheda sd
<krabador> si, estremamente probabile
<uboontoo> zu: o fare /ignore krabador
<krabador> qualità della scheda, processo di copiatura, eccetera
<zu> Carlin0 scusa la mia ignoranza ma faccio a farlo?
<ranagialla> allora provo a ricopiarli, strano perchè dalla sd me li legge perfettamente
<zu> come faccio a farlo*
<Carlin0> zu, hai visto l'immagine che ti ho postato ?
<zu> si
<krabador>  zu (~zu@151.63.98.214) uboontoo (973f62d6@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.151.63.98.214)
<zu> e tu l'hai capito che non ho lo switch per la porta?
<uboontoo> krabador: complimenti, sai fare i whois.
<krabador> spiegatelo in maniera divertentemente credibile, e vi faccio rimanere
<Carlin0> sotto quel mic1 c'è un menù
<uboontoo> Ma suca, io non ti devo spiegare un cazzo
<uboontoo> siamo nella stessa rete
<uboontoo> quindi?
<Carlin0> che educazione
<uboontoo> scusate, mi e' scappato
<ioria> 1
<zu> si ma io non ce l'ho questo mesu'
<zu> menu'*
<zu> e ho solo microfono
<zu> non mic 1
<zu> Carlin0 ci clicco e' ho solo questo
<clamiax> Sei un coglione
<zu> krabador, lui sara' anche sboccato ma tu sei uno spaccone
<zu> e abusi dell'op
<zu> just my two cents.
<Carlin0> così
<Carlin0> a parte che basta che cambia ip ...
<Carlin0> quasi
<Carlin0> $x:*151.63.*
<cristian_c> il pulmino
<cristian_c> chissà da dove vengono...
<Carlin0> adesso vediamo da dove veniva
<krabador> solita compagine siciliana
<Carlin0> PA
<SEIUNCOGLIONE> Ragazzi avete un problema
<SEIUNCOGLIONE> ops, scusate il nick
<COGLIONE> ops
<COGLIONE> azz
<COGLIONAZZO> ok
<Carlin0> bel proxy
<cristian_c> per favore, muktinick, non inquinare il log...
<cristian_c> l
<Carlin0> così solo i registrati parlano vero ?
<krabador> Carlin0, si
<Carlin0> e pitchone ?
<pitchone> si ero rimasto con krabador che avviavo la live e tornavo
<Carlin0> ah ma basta dargli il +v
<krabador> pitchone, apri il terminale
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<gigirock> still standin'
<krabador> pitchone, metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a "sources" e la togli da "cdrom"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pitchone> fatto
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gigirock> volo via
<pitchone> ok fatto tutto ora
<krabador> incolla qui il link dell'ultimo
<pitchone> krabador devo fare qualcosaltro
<pitchone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516485/
<krabador> pitchone, segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino , assicurandoti di montare correttamente la partizione ubuntu
<pitchone> ok
<antos> salve..sarebbe possibile migliorare la risoluzione del mio monitor esterno collegato a notebook con ubuntu 14.
<antos> lts
<antos> 14.04 lts
<peppo89> buonasera
<peppo89> vorrei istallare ubuntu
<peppo89> ma è un file iso
<peppo89> posso emularlo o serve creare il disco?
<antos> scusate, ho chiuso  per errore
<antos> ci sarebbe un modo per forzare una risoluzione maggiore ?
<antos> ?
<Sallpatt> Buon giorno,  oggi ho acceso il computer e mi sono trovato lo schermo  nero con questo messaggio: errore: unknown filesystem.
<gigirock> Sallpatt, non c'e' qualche chiavetta dentro ?
<Sallpatt> Ruby rescue> cosa succede?
<Sallpatt> No
<Sallpatt> Solo quella del mouse
<antos> raga, non 'è modo di migliorare la risoluzione ?
<Sallpatt> Qualcuno  è  in grado di  aiutarmi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Sallpatt> Nessuno?
<laserbuntu> ciao, ho un problema nell'installazione del driver di una chiavetta usb-wirless Asus AC51
<laserbuntu> quando, dopo aver creato la directory, ci entro con il terminale e digito "sudo make" mi restituisce un errore, posso postarlo?
<laserbuntu> l'ho postato qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14517119/
<jester-> laserbuntu: il read me dice di fare make e non prima configure?
<laserbuntu> cioé? forse sono un po' rinco :-D ma, non ho capito
<jester-> laserbuntu: non indica lbrerie -dev da installare?
<jester-> laserbuntu: di solito c'è un readme con le istruzioni di compilazione, compilazione normale si fa prima configure
<laserbuntu> ok un attimo me lo riguardo, eventualmente te lo posto..
<antos> jester, buonasera, sai come posso aumentare la risoluzione?
<antos> ho un monitor esterno  collegaro a notebook con ubuntu 14.04 lts
<jester-> antos: in configurazione video
<jester-> antos: che scheda grafica hai
<antos> non arriva a 1920x1080
<antos> intel
<jester-> ib conf video non ti fa cambiare?
<antos> il modello lo ignoto
<jester-> antos: video modderno o vecchio
<antos> non so come si fa
<antos> il monitor o la scheda video?
<jester-> antos: vai in configurazione eistema
<antos> impostazioni di sistema, poi?
<jester-> antos: il monitor è lcd o cassone crt
<antos> lcd
<jester-> antos: poi video o schermo
<antos> monitor (non trovo video o schermo)
<jester-> antos: collegato hdmi?
<antos> dvi
<laserbuntu> jester-: infatti dovrei installare le gcc -c++, ma non so come si fa, comunque qui ho postato la procedura qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14517194/
<jester-> laserbuntu: sudo apt-get install build_essential
<jester-> laserbuntu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jester-> il secondo
<laserbuntu> già fatto mi dice che è già alla versione + recente
<jester-> laserbuntu: è un casino quel driver ma che scheda hai
<jester-> sono indicazioni per arc o simile
<jester-> e pare di capire che serve una parch al kernel
<jester-> il kernel ubuntu è gia patchiato per la maggior parte delle evenienze
<laserbuntu> questa Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b05:17d1 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. AC51 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wireless Adapter [Mediatek MT7610/Ralink RT2870]
<laserbuntu> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b05:17d1 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. AC51 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wireless Adapter [Mediatek MT7610/Ralink RT2870]
<laserbuntu> usb Asus AC 51, se vuoi ho dato anche al terminale lsusb
<jester-> laserbuntu: è integrata?
<jester-> o usb
<laserbuntu> dice che monta un Mediatek MT7610/RT2870
<laserbuntu> no è usb
<jester-> laserbuntu: fa vedere ls /firmware
<laserbuntu> jester-: comando preciso?ù
<jester-> ls /lib/firmware
<jester-> laserbuntu: intanto sudo apt-get install -r
<laserbuntu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14517317/
<jester-> laserbuntu: intanto sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> laserbuntu: intanto sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<antos> jester- passo dopo, graze
<laserbuntu> jester-: firmware-nonfree installato
<jester-> laserbuntu: ls /lib/firmware/RTL8192E
<lellobus> Salve io ho un problema di kernpanic
<jester-> lellobus: dopo aver fatto?
<laserbuntu> jester-: ls /lib/firmware/RTL8192E boot.img data.img main.img
<jester-> laserbuntu: fa vedere nel paste
<laserbuntu> jester-: ma... è solo quella riga
<jester-> laserbuntu: ls /lib/firmware/rtlwifi
<laserbuntu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14517406/
<jester-> laserbuntu: famo una prova
<jester-> laserbuntu: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<lellobus> Nulla
<laserbuntu> jester-: comando lanciato ma nulla......
<jester-> sudo cp /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/* /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<jester-> laserbuntu: nulla = ha eseguito
<laserbuntu> idem
<jester-> stacca e riattacca la key
<laserbuntu> come sopra, provare a riavviare il pc?
<jester-> laserbuntu: fa vedere: dmesg
<laserbuntu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14517499/
<jester-> laserbuntu: iwconfig
<laserbuntu> jestger-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14517565/
<jester-> laserbuntu: pare che una wifi sia attiva
<jester-> laserbuntu: non c'è nell'icona rete?
<jester-> laserbuntu: fai anche questa procedura
<laserbuntu> si è quella interna al pc che va a 2.4 GHZ, quella che serve a me va a 5 ghz
<jester-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation
<jester-> laserbuntu: di solito per qualche tipo di ralink funza
<laserbuntu> ok, ti ho disturbato abbastanza provo quella, o la va o la spacca ....ti ringrazio tanto per adesso
<jester-> laserbuntu: se funza come indicato ad ogni aggiornamento kernel devi rifare
<laserbuntu> jester-: per ora non funza, provo il riavvio, altrimenti la tiro dalla finesta :-D alla prox. ciao
<jester-> laserbuntu: hai gia fatto http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation
<laserbuntu> in parte
<jester-> laserbuntu: dopo di questo non so che altro fare
<laserbuntu> già da errore
<jester-> finisci e prova che facile che vada
<laserbuntu> ok.....grazie..
<Zacca> ho bisogno di aiuto :(
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Zacca
<Mr_Pan> Zacca, scrivi che problema hai ... ci vorrà / potrà ti darà una risposta
<Zacca> ogni versione di linux smette di andare costringendomi ad uno spegnimento forzato del pc
<Mr_Pan> Zacca, che versione  ? su quale tipo di hardware  ? specifica
<Zacca> l'installazione procede bene, il bootstrap avviene bene, però appena uso qualche programma il pc si blocca
<Zacca> Elemntary OS, Ubuntu, Backtrack 5 r3
<Zacca> (Backtrack un pò meno degli altri due)
<Zacca> Intel pentium dual core Ghz
<Zacca> 2*
<Zacca> ram ddr2 4gb
<Zacca> hdd 300gb
<Zacca> nvidia gefore 7050/nForce 610i
<Mr_Pan> Zacca, qui si da supporto solo per ubuntu e derivate .
<Mr_Pan> sei sicuro di avere spazio sufficiente sull'hd  ?
<Zacca> il problema avviene pure su ubuntu
<Zacca> hdd completamente resettato
<Mr_Pan> pentium ??? 1 2 3 4 ?    che roba è   ?
<Zacca> intel pentium dual core 2ghz
<Zacca> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/33925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2200-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Mr_Pan> Zacca, il fatto che qualunque distro ti vada in errore mi lascia pensare ad un problema hw ... disco ram o temperatura processore che sale troppo fino al blocco ... altro non so dirti ne mi viene in mente
<Zacca> prova usare una distro più leggera
<Zacca> grazie
<Matteo97> Ciao , posso avere aiuto ? :)
<akis24> Matteo97:  prova a chiedere
<Matteo97> Stavo installando ubuntu in dual boot con win 10, quando vado a creare le partizioni: la prima che faccio me la crea ma lo spazio non allocato che lascio per la 2 partizione me lo da come inusabile
<Matteo97> hai capito il problema?
<akis24> Matteo97: fdisk -l   da terminale e metti su pastebin
<Matteo97> sto usando un altro pc per il dual boot
<Matteo97> sono sull'istallazione live da dvd
<akis24> Matteo97: capire vedere serve .. quindi paste ecc
<akis24> Matteo97: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matteo97> non so come fare, e' possibile avviare terminale mentre sto partizionando?
<akis24> Matteo97: io direi prima di combinare guai di annullare installazione e poi dalive vediamo un po' le risposte ai vari comandi
<akis24> da live*
<Matteo97> okkkk ora annullo
<Matteo97> provo a cannettermi con l'altro pc
<Matteo97> connettermi *
<Matteo97> akis24, con il comando che mi hai dato non ho alcuna risposta
<akis24> matteo fdisk -l       elle Matteo97
<Matte097> akis24, quel comando non mi restituisce niente
<akis24> Matte097: apri gparted e posta screen
<akis24> Matte097: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matte097> akis24, https://imgur.com/5IFijRa
<akis24> Matte097: sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<Matte097> akis24, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14534218/
<akis24> Matteo97: devi creare una partizione estesa dove hai lo spazio non allocato e poi creare dentro la estesa òe partizioni per ubuntu
<akis24> e poi creare le partizioni per ubuntu *
<Matte097> lo posso fare con gparted che de ho dei problemi chiedo?
<Matte097> se*
<akis24> Matte097: usando lo spazio non allocato puoi usare gparted   senza toccare il resto ...
<Matte097> akis24 ok, ho creato la partizione estesa, ora creo le due partizioni, 1 di swap e una di system giusto_
<akis24> Matteo97: si
<Matte097> akis24, il punto di mount uso \
<cristian_c> * /
<Matte097> ç=
<akis24> Matteo97: minimo devi creare una partizione  /   e una di swap
<akis24> la partizione di sistema ext4
<Matte097> ok ho creato le 2 partizioni, ora provo a far partire linstallazione
<akis24> Matte097: procedura uefi .. versione di ubuntu ?
<Matte097> 14.04
<akis24> Matte097: continua pure
<Matte097> quando sono sull'installer non mi chiede il punto di mount
<akis24> Matte097: usa opzione partizionamento manuale e poi gli assegni la partizione ext4  per il sistema ecc
<Matte097> okok
<Matte097> akis24, Grazie <3
<akis24> Matteo97: hai bios efi su quel pc ?
<Matte097> akis24, UEFI
<akis24> Matte097: segui la procedura di installazione per uefi
<cristian_c> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Matte097> akis24, si :) grazie <3<3
<akis24> di nulla Matte097
<fra> ciao
<Claudiese> Salve, ho un problema con mysql-server dopo averlo installato nel mio vps senza usare mysql_install_db che è deprecato, provo ad accedere al server dal mio pc e non mi fà connettere perchè non accetta connessioni remote, sul file  /etc/mysql/my.cnf spunta solo (!includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<Claudiese> !includedir /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/)
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-17
<nico87> buongiorno a tutti
<blondovunque> buongiorno a tutti! sapete dirmi come si fa a rendere eseguibile un file su lubuntu=
<blondovunque> ?
<blondovunque> rega?
<giancarlino> buongiorno, ho un problemino: ho una partizione dati dalla quale cerco di aprire file .pdf  senza riuscirci.paradossalmente se apro il visualizzatore documenti
<giancarlino> e cerco nella partizione riesco
<giancarlino> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: esattamente, cosa accade?
<giancarlino> il visualizzatore sembra caricare ma senza riuscirci
<giancarlino> premesso che nella partizione accedo con sudo nautilus
<giancarlino> prima nella cartella homme nn accadeva
<cristian_c> giancarlino: perché sudo?
<giancarlino> non occorre
<cristian_c> ?
<giancarlino> ?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: prendi in giro?
<giancarlino> non occorre sudo?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: perché digiti sudo?
<giancarlino> no non prendo in giro,mai mi permetterei
<giancarlino> in effetti accedo anche senza sudo,nn sono molto esperto!
<cristian_c> giancarlino: non capisco la motivazione
<cristian_c> di digitare sudo nautilus
<giancarlino> provo a spiegarmi
<giancarlino> nella partizione dati ho spostato i file presenti nella artella home
<cristian_c> a quale scopo?
<giancarlino> poichè se dovessi avere problemi penso siano recuperabili!
<giancarlino> erro?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: non capisco a che pro
<giancarlino> ok,indipendentemente da questo....come è possibile che se cerco di aprire il file
<giancarlino> con il visualizzatore documenti
<cristian_c> e capisco ancora meno il senso di digitare quel comando
<cristian_c> giancarlino: perché digiti sudo nautilus?
<giancarlino> non ci riesco e se invece apro il visualizzatore e cerco il file me lo carica?assurdo!
<giancarlino> nautilus serve per accedere a questa partizione o non ho capito io niente?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: ma perché lo lanci da terminale e con sudo?
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<giancarlino> altrimenti nella partizione non posso creare cartelle o cancellarle
<cristian_c> giancarlino: non è vero
<cristian_c> giancarlino: perché dici questo?
<giancarlino> allora devo accedere in altro modo?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, ha dato i permessi root alla cartella ...
<giancarlino> credo di si!
<cristian_c> giancarlino: magari semplicemente da nautilus, senza necessità di sudo e del terminale
<cristian_c> giancarlino: perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<giancarlino> non so che diavolo ho combinato...ma è da tanto!
<giancarlino> voi siete bravissimi....io no!
<cristian_c> giancarlino: sistema i permessi sulla partizione
<cristian_c> giancarlino: quali comandi hai usato per impostare i permessi?
<giancarlino> non lo ricordo......mi ha aiutato a suo tempo un fantomatico "esperto"
<cristian_c> giancarlino: puoi essere più preciso?
<giancarlino> se mi dici che comando digitare in terminale posso risponderti
<cristian_c> giancarlino: ma chi ti ha aiutato?
<giancarlino> e mi scuso per l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> a fare sto casino
<giancarlino> ma che ti devo dire!
<cristian_c> giancarlino: magari risaliamo ai comandi stessi
<giancarlino> io so solo che in questa partizione se non accedo da terminale digitando nautilus non posso cestinare,creare file
<giancarlino> se apro gparted serve a qualcosa?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: quindi non esiste questo fantomatico esperto? :D
<cristian_c> giancarlino: no
<giancarlino> esiste si chiama alessandro, aveva un negozio di informatica
<cristian_c> ahh, non di qui
<cristian_c> ok
<giancarlino> esatto!
<cristian_c> giancarlino: quindi non si può recuperare, a meno di non cercare nella cronologia del terminale
<cristian_c> giancarlino: la partizione è attualmente montata?
<giancarlino> si,
<cristian_c> giancarlino: ls -l /media
<cristian_c> giancarlino: e poi: sudo ls -l /media
<cristian_c> giancarlino: il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giancarlino> fatto
<cristian_c> giancarlino: posta gli indirizzi delle pagine
<cristian_c> o della pagina
<giancarlino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544235/
<cristian_c> giancarlino: del primo comando?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: i file stanno nell'hd-esterno?
<cristian_c> --
<giancarlino> no
<giancarlino> è un hd da 500
<cristian_c> giancarlino: hd esterno a cosa si riferisce?
<giancarlino> 200 dati
<cristian_c> ah, è un altro?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: del primo comando?
<giancarlino> coincidono
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<giancarlino> sia senza sia con sudo
<giancarlino> ?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: hd esterno riguarda la partizione dati
<cristian_c> ?
<giancarlino> no
<giancarlino> solo hd per copiare dati
<cristian_c> giancarlino: allora, digita: ls -l /media/giancarlino
<cristian_c> giancarlino: risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giancarlino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544267/
<cristian_c> giancarlino: digita anche: whoami
<cristian_c> e posta la riaposfa
<cristian_c> risposta
<giancarlino> ok
<cristian_c> giancarlino: kindle riguarda la partizione dati?
<giancarlino> no no il lettore libri
<cristian_c> giancarlino: pare che kindl abbia i permessi a posto, e la data è del gennaio
<cristian_c> giancarlino: invece l'altra cartella cos'è?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: allora, digita: ls -l /media/giancarlino/6bc2317e-672c-4ce3-a8af-5e72031d5fd3
<giancarlino> 200 giga dati
<giancarlino> hd
<cristian_c> giancarlino: risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> giancarlino: è quella a cui ti riferivi tu?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: puoi postare il risultato del comando dato prima?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: digita anche: whoami
<giancarlino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544298/
<giancarlino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544278/
<cristian_c> giancarlino: ok, ora la situazione è più chiara
<cristian_c> fortunatamente non sei rootato
<cristian_c> quindi pare che solo la partizione sia incasinata, sulla carta
<giancarlino> credo!
<cristian_c> giancarlino: a mio avviao la soluzione sta nel cambiare proprietario e gruppo di quella cartella
<cristian_c> il cui contenuto hai postato ora
<cristian_c> *avviso
<giancarlino> ok, come procedo?
<cristian_c> tramite il comando chown
<cristian_c> che sta per change owner
<cristian_c> però bisogna vedere quali opzioni usare per fare in modo che sia ricorsivo nelle sottocartelle e file contenuti
<giancarlino> operando mancante
<cristian_c> giancarlino: calma
<giancarlino> ok
<cristian_c> giancarlino: sudo chown -R giancarlino:giancarlino /media/giancarlino/6bc2317e-672c-4ce3-a8af-5e72031d5fd3/
<cristian_c> giancarlino: posta tutto su pastebini
<cristian_c> pastebin
<cristian_c> compreso il comando digitato sul terminale
<giancarlino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544369/
<cristian_c> giancarlino: allora, digita: ls -l /media/giancarlino/6bc2317e-672c-4ce3-a8af-5e72031d5fd3
<cristian_c> giancarlino: risultato su pastebin
<krabador> giancarlino è l'utente di Ubuntu il più carino
<giancarlino> cristian ma non l'avevo gia postato?
<cristian_c> giancarlino: ripostalo
<cristian_c> aggiornato
<cristian_c> nel senso che lo devi digitare nuovamente
<giancarlino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544397/
<cristian_c> giancarlino: complimenti, si è teoricamente sistemato
<cristian_c> giancarlino: prova ad aprire nautilus normalmente
<cristian_c> ed accedere a uno di quei file
<giancarlino> sei un mago!
<giancarlino> se credi in dio......
<giancarlino> che dio ti benedica
<krabador> Dio , se credi .
<giancarlino> grazie mille cristian
<cristian_c> giancarlino: fai una cosa
<giancarlino> dimmi
<cristian_c> giancarlino: smonta la partizione e poi rimontala
<cristian_c> e riprova
<giancarlino> ok
<cristian_c> ad accedere ai file
<cristian_c> per assicurarti che il cambio di proprietario e gruppo funzioni ancorz
<cristian_c> a
<giancarlino> ci accedo e posso modificare senza usare nautilus
<cristian_c> giancarlino: anche dopo averla smontata e rimontata?
<giancarlino> si
<cristian_c> ottimo
<giancarlino> veramente bravo, nn so come ringraziarti
<cristian_c> giancarlino: non c'è molto da sapere
<giancarlino> per me era complicato
<cristian_c> giancarlino: solo assicurati di non effettuare operazioni di cui non capisci il significato
<giancarlino> cercherò di essere più accorto
<cristian_c> giancarlino: per tutto il resto:
<cristian_c> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> giancarlino: buono studio
<giancarlino> grazie mille siete fantastici
<cristian_c> di niente
<NuovoUbuntu> Salve ragazzi, ho appena installato Xubuntu sul mio netbook. Non mi riconosce la scheda di rete wifi. Come posso fare per risolvere il problema? Grazie
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, apri il terminale, con quel netbook connesso ad internet con cavo lan
<krabador> digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produrrà un url, incollalo qui
<NuovoUbuntu> ho eseguito la tua procedura, elimando il "pastebinit" dai comandi perchè non mi dava risultati.
<NuovoUbuntu> mi ha ora dato le varie tipologie di connessione del mio netbook, senza però generare url
<cristian_c> NuovoUbuntu: è impossibile
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, per favore non prendere iniziative
<cristian_c> sudo lshw -C network darà per forza un risultato
<krabador> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit "
<krabador> serve ad installare pastebini
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, è installata xubuntu, o sei in sessione live
<NuovoUbuntu> scusami, kubuntu, non xubuntu, errore mio
<krabador> quale versione , scusami?
<NuovoUbuntu> kubuntu 15.10
<NuovoUbuntu> i386
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, software-properties-kde
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> aprirà una finestra
<krabador> dimmi quante voci, nella prima tab a sinistra , hanno la spunta
<NuovoUbuntu> tutte le voci hanno la spunta tranne source code
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, allora, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<NuovoUbuntu> risultato
<NuovoUbuntu> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, software-properties-kde
<krabador> fa un'immagine
<NuovoUbuntu> entro dal netbook, un secondo
<krabador> postala qui http://imgur.com/
<krabador> nessuna fretta
<NuovoUbuntu> come faccio stamp ?
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, con il tasto stamp
<krabador> che se non è evidente, è associato ad un tasto fn
<NuovoUbuntu> file:///tmp/kde-francesco/snapshot1.png
<cristian_c> NuovoUbuntu: caricalo su imgur
<NuovoUbuntu> http://imgur.com/5WwTYJm
<krabador> NuovoUbuntu, fa la stessa cosa con il terminale, ed i comandi che hai mandato
<NuovoUbuntu> relativi al pastebinit?
<NuovoUbuntu> http://imgur.com/KUnVlmV
<nicolac> ciao
<nicolac> pochi giorni fa avevo un problema che non riucivo a visualizzare nella dashbar
<nicolac> le applicazione
<bugfix> pochi giorni fa? ed oggi?
<nicolac> ho reinstallato Ubuntu
<bugfix> ah
<nicolac> ora ho levato amule con il mouse e non lo riesco a visualizzare
<bugfix> e dove lo hai messo sto amule
<nicolac> non riesco a visualizzarlo nella dash bar
<bugfix> lancialo da terminale
<bugfix> vedi se ti parte
<nicolac> si parte lo sto usando
<bugfix> hai qualche problema con la unity
<bugfix> che distro usi?
<nicolac> 15.10
<nicolac> perchè ho qualche problema con la unity
<bugfix> se digiti nella dash amule dovrebbe apparire
<nicolac> perchè avrei?
<krabador> nicolac, riavvia
<bugfix> se non appare?
<bugfix> :-)
<nicolac> va bene provo a riavviare
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho seguito la guida sul wiki per silverlight
<sacarde> pipelight
<sacarde> ma non vedo il plugin in firefox
<cristian_c> sacarde: sicuro di averla seguita bene?
<sacarde> sono soltanto 4 passi
<sacarde> sono su una vm xubuntu 15.10
<sacarde> ho risolto
<sacarde> ho rieseguito: sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<sacarde> al posto di:
<sacarde> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi
<sacarde> boh!
<sacarde> sudo apt-get install pipelight
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> thanks
<albe32> salve a tutti avrei due domande su ubuntu server posso spiegare?
<geppo> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con Samba: ho fatto alcune prove "smanettando " con il file di configurazione smb.conf, ma mi sono dimenticato di  creare prima una copia di backup e ora  non so come tornare indietro. E' possibile ripristinare(o recuperare da qualche parte) il file originale?
<doom_> Salve qualcuno mi puo dire come fare a far riconoscere su ubuntu 14.04 il mio smartphone android quando lo collego con usb mi carica la batteria ma se voglio farlo funzionare ome memoria di massa usb non me lo vede. Uso come desktop Gnome Shell
<cristian_c> doom_: che telefono è?
<doom_>  cristian  e un vodafone smart mini 875
<doom_> su una altro portatile con ubuntu 14.04 mi legge sia la memoria interna che la scheda sd
<cristian_c> doom_: ah, conosco quel cellofono
<cristian_c> si collga tranquillamente in mtp alla 14.04
<cristian_c> provato personalmente
<doom_> cristian_: si
<doom_> anche  prima di reinstallare di nuovo il sistema me lo leggeva
<cristian_c> e ora che è successo?
<cristian_c> doom_: perché hi reinstallato?
<cristian_c> *hai
<doom_> cristian _ c ho avuto un po di problemi
<mugna> Ciao a tutti, premetto che ho iniziato ad usare da poco Ubuntu; ho una scheda audio ALC269VB, il problema è che con questa scheda l'audio su Ubuntu è poco corposo.. ho quindi seguito una guida per attivare il subwoofer in cuffia in modo da rendere il suono leggermente più ricco di bassi. Gestisco tutto l'audio tramite pavucontrol e ho impostato i v
<mugna> olumi nel modo corretto, solo che quando riavvio la macchina i volumi sono bassissimi, quindi devo tornare su pavucontrol e risettarli ogni volta. Non c'è un modo più veloce, chessò un file config o qualcosa del genere che faccia in modo che i livelli dei rimangano gli stessi?
<akis24> mugna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<cyrax> ciao
<krabador> ciao, benvenuto su #ubuntu-it
<mapreri> !ciao
<mapreri> gah, dov'è ubot-it
<bat-man> Salve Ragazzi ho qualche domanda da farvi:
<bat-man> 1) È possibile installare ubuntu server con già indualboot windows e ubuntu? Un triplo boot
<bat-man> 2) È possibile usare ubuntu server come server per archiviare foto, musica e file in generale e visualizzarli da un telefono/altro pc come un sito (esempio: wwww.miosito.it) tipo altervista?
<bat-man> 3) Se non è possibile un triplo boot è possibile fare come scritto nella domanda 2 se ubuntu server è su virtualbox?
<bat-man> Grazie
<krabador> possibile il triploboot, anche quadri , penta, esa...,centinaia
<krabador> cosa far fare pero' al server , e come, deve essere competenza dell'amministratore di sistema
<bat-man> serio?
<bat-man> in che senso?
<krabador> tra l'altro non serve per forza un sistema operativo da server per "per archiviare foto, musica e file in generale e visualizzarli da un telefono/altro pc come un sito"
<bat-man> si ma a me serve che possa essere raggiunto anche all'esterno,non solo in locale
<krabador> questa cosa la puoi fare con qualsiasi sistema
<bat-man> e posso, ad esempio, visualizzarla anche da un mio amico a Km di distanza?
<krabador> certo, se imposti i giusti software , nel modo opportuno
<bat-man> allora puoi linkarmi una giuda per favore? italiano o inglese non fa differenza. Grazie
<bat-man> o dirmi tu come fare
<krabador> bat-man, è offtopic, di questo canale
<krabador> posso linkarti come usare ubuntu server
<krabador> bat-man, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<bat-man> non puoi linkarmi privatamente una guida per creare un server senza installare  ubuntu server?
<bat-man> ma solo con i programmi
<bat-man> krabador ci sei ancora?
<bat-man> chi mi può dare una mano?
<matadores> !chat
<krabador> matadores, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> matadores, o "chat libera" qui http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<Eli90> Salve
<krabador> salve
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-09
<chalit> ciao a tutti mi spiegate, per favore, perche con il mio pc con installato ubuntu 16.04, vedo bene questo sito  "https://ororo.tv/en" mentre con un altro pc con lo stesso ubuntu gli stessi aggiornamenti, non lo vedo?dice server non raggiungibile.......
<brunetto> Salve volevo chiedervi come allineare le partizioni su un ssd in modo formale, mi servono solo 500bm per lo swap, il resto va tutto al sistema avendo solo 80gb di capacità sull'ssd. Sapreste dirmi come si fa ad allineare un SSD? Si dice che sia molto importante. Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto.
<Carlin0> brunetto, come ti ha detto ieri enzotib se partizioni con gparted ci pensa lui ad allinearle
<brunetto> quindi faccio partire la live, gpt faccio la partizione 500mb swap il resto al sistema applica e sono apposto? Tutto e allineato?
<Carlin0> esatto
<brunetto> Grazie
<iMoK> buongiuorno a tutt
<chalit> dove sono finite le colonne portanti del canale? dicasi glpiana,jester,krabador??
<Arduinohelp88> ciao ragazzi scusate il disturbo, ma per quanto riguarda l'installazione dei drive di Arduino cinese su linux posso chiedere qua???....
<akis24> non credo questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu
<akis24> potresti provare in chat se qualcuno risponde
<akis24> !chat | Arduinohelp88
<ubot-it> Arduinohelp88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arduinohelp88> graziee
<akis24> di nulla
<geggiolo> sto per impazzire mi serve il vostro aiuto
<geggiolo> è possibile che ogni volta che va via la luce il sistema impazzisce e tocca fare i salti mortali per ripristinarlo?
<geggiolo> e poi come si installa flash? seguendo la guida nella wiki dà errore
<geggiolo> niente?
<geggiolo> beh grazie cmq
<matteo_96> Buonasera
<matteo_96> Chi è disponibile a darmi assistenza sulla sospensione in xubuntu ?
<matteo_96> Buonasera, chi fornirebbe assistenza per un problema con la sospensione in Xubuntu?
<massi> ciao a tutti sono nuovo ho un problema nell'installazione di wine
<massi> da ubuntu software center quando provo ad installare wine mi da in continuazione l'errore che richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<enzotib> massi: apri un terminale e scrivi : sudo apt update
<massi> ok fatto fabio
<massi> mi da comando non trovato
<massi> enzo
<massi> enzotib
<fabio_cc> massi, ?
<crow> salve, sto avendo problemi adinstallare ubuntu da usb. Ogni volta che scelgo install ubuntu si blocca alla schermata di caricamento.
<crow> hoprovato diverse volte sia con ubuntu 14 che ubuntu 16. Ho provato a disabilitare fast boot e roba del genere ma niente
<crow> cosa posso fare^
<crow> ?
<leno> salve a tutti.
<leno> qualcuno puo darmi qualche link o una guida su come creare un ramdisk per crearlo e montarlo in automatico al avvio e magari anche caricarci dentro delle cartelle specifiche sempre in automatico al avvio
<leno> o altre soluzioni simili per caricare in ram la cartella cache e tmp
<fabio_cc> leno, quello che chiedi qui è off-topic
<fabio_cc> !chat | leno prova qui
<ubot-it> leno prova qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leno> haaa ok scusate non sapevo , grazie mile cmq :-)
<fabio_cc> leno, prego :)
<ele86> Ciao a tutti. Avrei bisogno di supporto per un problema di connessione WI-FI
<cristian_c> !chiedi | ele86
<ubot-it> ele86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ele86> oggi mi hanno sostituito il Modem e sono passata a Telecom
<maxino> ho un problema con il launcher
<maxino> praticamente l'ho "cancellato" dal desktop e non riesco più a ritrovarlo
<ele86> ma dal mio portatile non riesco più a connettermi con il WIFI. Invece sul pc desktop la connessione Ethernet funziona e su un altro pc portatile con Windows il WIFI funziona
<gigirock> maxino, intendi la barra dei programmi verticale ?
<gigirock> ele86, che processore che ubuntu che chip wifi ?
<cristian_c> maxino: beh, con applicazioni aperte?
<maxino> Sì e anche quella "sotto" con l'ora e tutto
<cristian_c> ele86: hai controllato se la rete viene rilevata tra quelle presenti?
<maxino> no, al momento posso solo accedere a firefox
<gigirock> maxino, ci dici che versione di ubuntu stai usando ?
<cristian_c> maxino: e come l'hai cancellato'
<ele86> non sono per nulla esperta di Ubuntu.. come trovo versione di Ubuntu chip e wifi?
<maxino> kubuntu
<ele86> La rete viene rilevata ma poi inserisco la chiave di rete e non succede nulla
<cristian_c> ele86: non hai installato tu ubuntu?
<ele86> oppure mi chiede di immettere la chiave all'infinito
<gigirock> ele86, e adesso da dove ci stai scrivendo ?
<ele86> sì l'ho installato io, so solo la versione 16.04 LTS
<gigirock> maxino, ma kubuntu non ha la barra
<ele86> vi scrivo da un altro pc, collegato alla stessa linea
<gigirock> ele86, non puoi collegare il cavo ethernet al pc incriminato ?
<cristian_c> ele86: fa una cosa
<cristian_c> ele86: riavvia il pc, una volta riavviato, incolla la password su un editor di testo, poi fai clic sulla tua rete, e appena chiede la password wifi, la incolli tutta insime
<cristian_c> più o meno nello stesso momento
<gigirock> maxino, sul desktop premi con il destro del mouse e vedi che opzioni hai
<cristian_c> maxino: e come l'hai cancellato?
<ele86> il modem è al piano di sopra, ora non lo posso raggiungere  purtroppo
<maxino> Non so, è come se fosse sparito, non ho installato io ubuntu
<gigirock> ele86, che vita difficile
<ele86> gigirock hai ragione
<gigirock> ele86, probabilmente un aggiornamento risolve ma per aggiornare devi essere collegato/a
<ele86> cristian_c ora provo
<cristian_c> maxino: hai detto di averlo cancellato tu?
<cristian_c> o non è cozì
<cristian_c> così
<cristian_c> ele86: prova e facci sapere
<ele86> cristian_c niente da fare, mi chiede la password all'infinito
<cristian_c> ele86: spegati bene
<cristian_c> ele86: esattamente , cos'hai fatto?
<gigirock> ele86, la password comprende caratteri strani ?
<ele86> cristian_c  ho riavviato il pc, scritto la password in un editor di testo, selezionata la mia rete WIFI incriminata, incollata la pssword quando richiesta
<cristian_c> ele86: quanto tempo è intercorso tra la richiesta di password e l'incollarla?
<cristian_c> incollarla nella finestra di ricniesta
<cristian_c> *richiesta
<ele86> ma al posto di connettersi ogni 4-5 secondi mi compare la finestra " la rete richiede l'autenticazione"
<cristian_c> ehm, non hai risposto
<ele86> cristian_c pochissimo, tempo di un ctrl+c e invio
<cristian_c> ok
<ele86> gigirock
<cristian_c> allora il problema è un altro
<ele86> la password ha solo lettere e numeri
<gigirock> ele86, nella barra ina alto c'e' scritto it o en ?
<cristian_c> ele86: hai modo di collegarti via ethernet con ubuntu?
<ele86> se può aiutarci adesso ho connesso il portatile dove non funziona il wifi ad un'altra rete
<cristian_c> ele86: io comunque, verifcherei anche i canali del router, visto che l'hai appena cambiato
<ele86> però non posso collegarlo con ethernet
<ele86> cristian_c cosa devo verificare dei canali?
<cristian_c> ele86: quale canale usa il modem
<gigirock> ele86, nel senso che il portatile incriminato e' adesso on line ?
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente provare a cambiarlo
<gigirock> ele86, prova anche a disabilitare ipv6
<cristian_c> *router
<ele86> gigirock,  sì il portatile incriminato ora è on-line
<gigirock> ele86, apri il terminale e dai un bel sudo apt update
<cristian_c> ele86: e come fai senza wifi a connetterti da ubuntu col portatile?
<ele86> cristian_c mi sono collegata alla vecchia rete wind che non mi hanno ancora disattivato
<ele86> con quella rete il WIFI funziona
<gigirock> ele86, hai due modem ?
<ele86> gigirock aspetto i risultati dell update
<ele86> gigirock sì, ho il vecchio modem con rete wind con cui non avevo problemi e il nuovo telecom al piano di sopra
<gigirock> lol ele86 ma hai due linee telefoniche ?
<ele86> no, il vecchio modem non è più collegato al telefono ma collegandolo via ethernet a questo pc mi dà ancora la vecchia rete
<cristian_c> che però è staccata dal mondo
<cristian_c> (rete locale)
<gigirock> ele86, sto update ?
<cristian_c> ele86: come hai fatto la connessione a windows?
<cristian_c> (la prima connessione)
<cristian_c> con il nuovo modem
<ele86> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVjqn5n5xSW
<gigirock> ele86, non 6 collegata a internet....
<ele86> cristian_c con Windows ho usato la procedura wps, mi sembra che si chiami così...insomma cercando la rete dal pc e schiacciando un tastino sul modem tutto si è attivato in automatico e senza password
<cristian_c> ahh, il tastino
<ele86> con ubuntu invece non funziona questa procedura
<gigirock> ele86, e come hai provato con ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> ele86: immagino disabilitando il wps
<ele86> gigirock perfetto, prima navigavo ora non più
<ele86> ho provato in due modi
<gigirock> ele86, lo fanno per il tuo bene ....
<ele86> prima con il wps cercando la rete dal pc e contemporaneamente schiacciando il tastino sul modem, ma non c'è stato verso
<ele86> e poi ho provato semplicemente selezionando la rete e inserendo la password
<ele86> anche sullo smartphone però ho dovuto usare la procedura wps
<cristian_c> ele86: e magari se wps richiede un supporto specifico nel gestore di connessione, magari dovresti provare disabilitando il wps
<cristian_c> ele86: il fatto che tu abbia il modem su un altro piano rende più difficile l'utilizzo del wps
<gigirock> ele86, puoi leggere la password sul cello ?
<ele86> cristian_c ...come lo disabilito il wps?
<cristian_c> ele86: dal modem
<ele86> gigirock intendi se leggo i caratteri della password? non ho capito cosa intendi
<cristian_c> ele86: consulta pure il manuale del modem
<ele86> cristian_c l'ho scaricato prima, ora provo a controllare
<Ak3ron> buonasera a tutt quant vuij
<ele86> cristian_c ovviamente sul manuale non c'è scritto nulla
<ele86> gigirock sul cellulare quando immettevo i caratteri li vedevo sì
<ele86> gigirock posso collegare ad internet in qualche modo il mio portatile usando il traffico dati del mio smartphone?
<gigirock> ele86, apri un terminale scrivi : wpa_cli
<gigirock> poi scrivi pbc
<gigirock> vai di sopra e premi il bottone sul modem.... hai 2 minuti per farlo
<gigirock> ele86, puoi provare ?
<ele86> gigirock provo subito
<gigirock> ele86, vediamo prima se il comando wpa_cli da' qualche risposta
<ele86> gigirock  https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8z66j39RsJ
<gigirock> ele86, ottimo scrivi pbc e dai invio vediamo cosa esce
<ele86> gigirock mi dice comando sconosciuto
<gigirock> ele86, non devi uscire dal comando di prima dovrebbe apparirti > scrivi li pbc
<ele86> gigirock ero nella stessa finestra del terminale, ma scrivendo pbc mi dava errore
<ele86> ho riaperto il terminale e mi dà questo https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNy77KJ8AIZ
<gigirock> eh allora non e' disponibile il comando , prova dalla riga comandi "wpa_cli pbc" ma sara' lo stesso...
<Carlin0> !info wpagui
<ubot-it> wpagui (source: wpa): graphical user interface for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-0ubuntu8 (yakkety), package size 273 kB, installed size 806 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<ele86> gigirock sì, ho provato ma non succede nulla, midice sempre "pbc" sconosciuto
<gigirock>  ele86 aspe c'e' un meeting con Carlin0 :)
<ele86> ma certo, grazie per l'aiuto. vi aspetto
<gigirock> sudo wpa_cli wps_pbc
<gigirock>  prova a scrivere cosi .... ele86
<ele86> gigirock ok
<ele86> appare solo questo "selected interface wlan2" e poi a capo "ok"
<gigirock> ok ele86 allora hai 2 minuti per premere il bottone rosso !
<Carlin0> corri :P
<ele86> ok
<ele86> fatto
<ele86> provo a connettermi con il wifi?
<gigirock> si ele86 prova
<gigirock> ele86, ma al terminale non si vede niente ?
<ele86> nada, non è cambiato nulla
<gigirock> ele86, ti chiede la password ?
<ele86> gigirock vedo la rete a cui dovrei collegarmi e mi chiede la password
<gigirock> sudo wpa_cli wps_pin <password> e metti la password che sai
<ele86> io inserisco, l'icona di connessione per qualche secondo sembra tentare la connessione e poi mi chiede di nuovo la password
<ele86> scusa l'ignoranza, la password la inserisco tra < >
<ele86> niente mi dice "fail"
<gigirock> no senza < >
<ele86> per stasera ci rinuncio.Grazie mille gigirock e carlin0. Domani ritento. Buonanotte.
<gigirock> ele86, 6 forte ... domani non ci saro'
<ele86> ahah. voi siete forti ragazzi! alla prossima
<christian1985> ciao, c'e qualcuno online?
<christian1985> avrei bisogno di aiuto, sto installando ubuntu server ma si e bloccato da circa un paio d'ore al 15% su landscape-client amd64
<gigirock> christian1985, reinstalla ma usi un dvd ?
<christian1985> da chiavetta usb
<gigirock> un paio d'ore e' troppo
<gigirock> ma hai selezionato update dalla rete ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-10
<pluko> Salve, sono 10 gg non posso usare la stampante Brother MFC-L2700DW poichè l'installazione dei drivers mi da l'errore allegato.
<cristian_c> pluko: ha mai funzionato?
<pluko> Ciao Cristian, si x alcuni mesi, poi è diventata inattiva ed ho provato a reistallare i drivers. Puoi vedere il file di errore che ho allegato?
<cristian_c> pluko: non hai allegato niente
<cristian_c> pluko: apri un terminale
<pluko> infatti mi da un errore nell'invio. provo a scrivere l'errore nella chat.
<cristian_c> pluko: no
<cristian_c> pluko: usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pluko
<ubot-it> pluko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> pluko: hai aperto il terminale?
<pluko> si
<cristian_c> pluko: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pluko> ok fatto.
<cristian_c> pluko: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pluko: il comando restituisce un link, da postare qui in canale
<pluko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775558/
<Carlin0> un repo di wheezy addirittura
<cristian_c> pluko: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<pluko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775576/
<cristian_c> miii, hai parecchi ppa
<Carlin0> + avanzamenti di versione
<cristian_c> eh
<pluko> e quindi cosa comporta?
<cristian_c> !ppa | pluko
<ubot-it> pluko: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> eh
<pluko> ti invio il link con l'errore sull'installazione della stampante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775596/
<Carlin0> pluko, forse non hai capito , il tuo OS potrebbe essere stato irrimediabilmente compromesso dall'installazione di software attraverso canali non ufficiali
<cristian_c> !brother
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<pluko> quando installavo i drivers Brother c'era il messaggio " questo software proviene da terze parti e può contenere componenti non libere"
<cristian_c> pluko: sto parlando dei reèository esterni, non dei pacchetti .deb scaricato dal sito brother
<Carlin0> pluko, quella è solo una questione di licenze
<cristian_c> pluko: i ppa fanno non contengono i driver brother
<cristian_c> -fanno
<pluko> cosa mi conviene fare? Reinstallare il vecchio ubuntu 14.04 LTS? ed evitare il nuovo Ubuntu 16.04 LTS che avevo già installato.
<cristian_c> pluko: prova a installare ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> pluko: ma esattamente, come installi i driver brother?
<pluko> E' quello che ho attualmente Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<cristian_c> pluko: installazione da zero
<cristian_c> e poi intendo senza aggiungere repository di terze parti
<pluko> allegato installazione Drivers da terminale.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775768/
<cristian_c> pluko: e perché ti sei loggato come root?
<pluko> Scusa io ho sempre usato Ubuntu in modo superficiale senza addentrarmi nel Sistema Operativo e pertanto non mi sono neanche accorto di essermi loggato come root.
<cristian_c> pluko: ti sei loggato come root digitando sudo su
<cristian_c> come si può leggere nel tuo paste
<pluko> Ah! Ok era nelle istruzioni per installare i drivers.
<cristian_c> pluko: linka pure le istruzioni
<pluko> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkEwqmQ8Yf7
<cristian_c> pluko: com'è collegata la stampante?
<pluko> con cavo USB che su richiesta dell'assistenza Brother ho provato anche a sostituire ma non cambia niente. In ogni caso se digito il comando "lsusb" vedo che la porta usb della stampante è riconosciuta. se
<cristian_c> pluko: allora installa la 16.04, e poi sarà il caso di non loggarsi come root, ma lanciare l'installer in altro modo
<pluko> in sostanza mi consigli di installare da zero Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<cristian_c> l'ho detto prima
<pluko> Nell'installazione c'è un modo per conservare i programmi installati o configurazioni varie (es. 1Password, Mega, Dropbox)?
<cristian_c> pluko: password che usi sul web?
<pluko> si, ma la configurazione del programma con Linux è stata difficoltosa
<cristian_c> pluko: che programma?
<pluko> 1Password (veramente ottimo, te lo consiglio)
<cristian_c> pluko: non ho capito, ma lo usi nel browser?
<cristian_c> o è un'applicazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !info 1password
<ubot-it> Package 1password does not exist in yakkety
<pluko> https://1password.com/
<cristian_c> pluko: sembra un sito e non un programma
<cristian_c> ah, un'estensione del browser....
<pluko> è un programma che puoi caricare su tutti i tuoi dispositivi (laptop, computer, Iphone) da cui puoi accedere ai programmi direttamente.
<cristian_c> boh, non vedo una sezione download
<cristian_c> pluko: se è un'estensione per browser, a quale browser l'aggiungi?
<cristian_c> (add-on)
<salentinofiero> Buongiorno, ho un problema nell'installazione di Lubuntu 16.10 su netbook Acer Aspire One
<salentinofiero> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | salentinofiero
<ubot-it> salentinofiero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<salentinofiero> ho intenzione di installare Lubuntu da zero, e per farlo ho creato manualmente la partizione di swap da 4 GB e una partizione formattata etx4. L'installazione parte e sembra procedere bene, fino a che non compare il messaggio d'errore "L'installazione del pacchetto <<grub-pc>> in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema instal
<salentinofiero> lato non si avvierà". Mi sembra molto strano, ho seguito passo passo una guida sull'installazione da zero del sistema operativo, ma ogni volta ricevo lo stesso messaggio d'errore. Come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> 'una guida'
<cristian_c> !installazione | salentinofiero , la guida da seguire è questa:
<ubot-it> salentinofiero , la guida da seguire è questa:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> non 'una guida'
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: poi 'acer aspire one' non aiuta tantissimo, mancano dettagli fondamentali
<cristian_c> !dettagli | salentinofiero
<ubot-it> salentinofiero: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pluko> Si è una estensione del browser. Io l'ho aggiunta sia su Firefox che su Chrome. Sull'Iphone si configura automaticamente ed è gratuito. Sugli altri dispositivi sarebbe a pagamento ma si può sempre scegliere "ordina più tardi" nella maschera di ingresso.
<cristian_c> pluko: allora puoi semplicemente sincronizzare firefox o chrome che sia
<salentinofiero> Sto cercando di installare Lubuntu 16.10 su pc acer aspire one D255-2DQkk, CPU intel atom, scheda video integrata, 1 GB di ram. Voglio effettuare una installazione pulita, da zero. per farlo ho avviato l'installazione da usb, ho cancellato tutte le partizioni esistenti e ne ho create due (primarie): swap da 4GB e Principale da 250. seleziono /sda c
<salentinofiero> ome directory per l'installazione del bootloader, ma ricevo quel messaggio d'errore
<cristian_c> pluko: sia per quanto riguarda le password salvate che per le impostazioni dell'estensione 1password
<cristian_c> pluko: una volta configurata la migrazione delle impostazioni, puoi installare la 16.04, e una volta installata pupi risincronizzare il tutto nel browser così com'è adesso
<cristian_c> *puoi
<cristian_c> pluko: credo che sia la cosa migliore per evitare di reimpostare da capo
<cristian_c> salentinofiero:
<cristian_c> ok, atom n450, 1 gb di ram
<cristian_c> 250 gb hdd
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: come hai impostato l'usb o il dvd?
<pluko> Cristian, ti ringrazio x l'aiuto fornito e la gentile disponibilità. Grazie e buona giornata. Giuseppe.
<cristian_c> pluko: facvi sapere
<cristian_c> *facci
<pluko> Scusate è stato un errore di invio
<salentinofiero> Ho creato una chiavetta usb boot utilizzando rufus e l'iso di Lubuntu
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<chris74> ciao a tutti,una semplice info per uno alle prime armi,come installo un file chiamato install.pl ?
<cristian_c> chris74: con tutto il rispetto, ma io mi informerei prima sulla provenienza di quel file
<salentinofiero> No, non l'ho fatto. Ho scaricato l'iso direttamente dal sito ufficiale. Potrebbe essere un problema di integrità del file? o di supporto usb in qualche modo danneggiato?
<chris74> è l'app per comporre fotolibri e quantaltro per poi stamparli con un noto sito che si occupa di questo...
<cristian_c> !md5 | salentinofiero
<ubot-it> salentinofiero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> chris74: i file pl li puoi comunque aprire con un editor di testo, tanto per assicurarsi che non contengano codice malevolo
<cristian_c> chris74: comunque è uno script perl
<cristian_c> che si lancia con l'interprete perl, un po' come python
<cristian_c> chris74: però ripeto, io farei attenzione assicurandomi di non aver scariczto malware
<cristian_c> *scaricato
<cristian_c> sopratutto se il download si compone unicamente di questo file
<chris74> e dove trovo l'interprete perl,se fosse?
<cristian_c> chris74: o è già installato (facile) oppure lo trovi nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> chris74: comunque lo lanci da riga di comando solitamente
<chris74> abbi ancora pazienza,ti chiedo scusa,dovrei quindi aprire il terminale e scrivere          sudo ./install.pl
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> !perl
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'perl'
<salentinofiero> Hash controllato, corrisponde
<cristian_c> chris74: ma ripeto, prima verifica che sia del codice sicuro
<cristian_c> chris74: meglio ancora, chiedi informazioni direttamente dove hai trovato il file
<cristian_c> chris74: conterrà istruzioni specifiche per l'installazione
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: hai scaricato iso  a 32 o a 64 bit?
<salentinofiero> 32
<chris74> ok grazie mille,gentilissimo,mi documento meglio,grazie ancora
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: spetta
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: potrebbero eserci problemi a livello hardware con l'hard disk
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: in ogni caso sarebbe utile avere una schermata
<salentinofiero> di cosa? messaggio di errore? o di come ho impostato le partizioni?
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: di gparted
<cristian_c> e anche della schermata di partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: in ogni caso io verificherei che l'hard disk sia a posto
<cristian_c> dopo un certo tempo i dischi cominciano a manifestare problemi
<salentinofiero> Non riesco ad inviare la foto della schermata, mi dice che l'applicazione per l'invio dei file della chat non è disponibile..
<cristian_c> !image | salentinofiero
<ubot-it> salentinofiero: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<salentinofiero> http://imgur.com/OBbRd2w
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: fai due prove
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: la prima: crea in cima la ext4 e poi la swap, invece che viceversa
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: se non funziona, prova a eliminare direttamente la swap
<cristian_c> salentinofiero: fai entrambe le prove riavviando la live
<salentinofiero> provo
<salentinofiero> Ho risolto installando Ubuntu anziché Lubuntu. Inspiegabilmente ripetendo la stessa procedura con ubuntu non ha avuto problemi. Grazie mille per la disponibilità!
<pozzop> ciao
<lukesky> Salve,ho un problema con la scheda wireless (MT7630E) su asus con ubuntu 16.10.Prima funzionava perchè la montavo con git.Ora invece mi da un errore che non capisco.qui il pastebin con l errore https://paste.ubuntu.com/23682773/
<lukesky> Salve,ho un problema con la scheda wireless (MT7630E) su asus con ubuntu 16.10.Prima funzionava perchè la montavo con git.Ora invece mi da un errore che non capisco.qui il pastebin con l errore
<lukesky> scusate la ripetizione.chi mi può dare un consiglio?grazie
<ele86> ciao a tutti
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con mysqld http://pastebin.com/PzMxXW50 chi mi può aiutare a capirci qualcosa?
<ele86> ho un problema con la connessione senza fili sul mio portatile con Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<ele86> ho cambiato operatore (da wind a telecom) e ieri mi hanno portato il nuovo modem. I pc con windows non mi hanno dato problemi ma i 2 portatili con Ubuntu installato non vogliono saperne di connettersi con il wifi
<alevipri> ele86 sarà un problema di canale di trasmissione del modem, non ricordo quali ma alcuni canali in ubuntu sono disabilitati di default
<ele86> alevpiri quindi devo provare a cambiare il canale dalla pagina di gestione del modem?
<alevipri> ele86 si, fai un tentativo
<ele86> quando tento la connessione wifi e inserisco la password l'icona del wifi sembra che provi a connettersi ma dopo 4-5 secondi mi chiede di nuovo la password, e così all'infinito
<alevipri> ele86 fai qualche verifica: 1-controlla se la password inserita è corretta, 2-utilizzi il DHCP o degli indirizzi fissi? 3-prova a cambiare il canale di trasmissione
<ele86> alevipri che canale mi consigli? non sono molto pratica, porta pazienza
<ele86> la password è giusta
<alevipri> ele86 in questa domanda suggerisce il canale 6: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/18110/problema-no-wifi-con-ubuntu-1310-fastweb-e-modem-sitecom-n300
<ele86> come faccio a sapere se utilizzo DHCP o indirizzi fissi
<alevipri> hai dovuto configurare la connessione su windows prima di connettert?
<alevipri> o hai semplicemente selezionato la rete e inserito la password?
<ele86> alevipri sul wifi 2.4Ghz ho il canale 6, suul wifi 5Ghz ho il 104
<ele86> alevipri su windows ho usato il tastino wps, compreso questo pc con cui sono collegata al wifi
<Carlin0> ele86, tu sei quella del wps di ieri sera vero ?
<ele86> si Carlin0 sono sempre io ..sob...
<Carlin0> ele86, entra nel router da win ti copi la pass a mano e poi sempre  amano la dai su linux
<Carlin0> oppure
<Carlin0> connetti una volta il router via ethernet
<Carlin0> copi la pass...
<ele86> Carlin0 ho inserito la pass a mano ma non cambia nulla...avrò tentato una cinquantina di volte...
<Carlin0> ele86, e che tipo di pass è ? wpa ?
<ele86> Carlin0 wpa psk 256 bit
<Carlin0> sicura di non sbagliare ?
<Carlin0> maiuscole / minuscole
<ele86> Carlin0 sì...ho fatto controlli su controlli
<Carlin0> ele86, ed hai provato a cambiare pass ? o magari anche tipo di pass
<ele86> Carlin0 non ancora. Provo a cambiare password allora
<Carlin0> provare non nuoce
<ele86> Carlin0 devo usare caratteri particolare o posso metterne una qualunque?
<Carlin0> mischia un po di maiuscole minuscole e qualche numero 7/8 caratteri dovrebbero bastare
<ele86> ok
<Carlin0> per rendarla abbastanza sicura
<ele86> Carlin0 Grazie dell'aiuto, con un po' di sudori sembra che adesso funzioni
<ele86> posso chiederti come mai dava tutte queste noie una semplice password?
<ele86> Ciao a tutti e grazie ancora!
<David77> Buon pomeriggio. Vorrei sapere se ho qualche problema nell'esecuzione di script .sh. Ho provato a creare test.sh con il semplicissimo esempio su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash#Cicli_enumerativi ho messo il permesso di eseguirlo come programma e ho chiamato ./test.sh. Mi da ./test.sh: riga 2: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "$'do\r'"
<David77> Xubuntu 16.04
<Rosa> Buonasera, ho necessità di inserire automaticamente i numeri di pagina in writer. Se provo su ogni pagina del documento mi compare sempre la scritta in grigio Numeri di pagina. Quindi, nessun numero compare. Cosa fare? Grazie
<David77> Pensate che sia impazzito il mio bash?
<David77> oppure è solo sulla 16.04?
<David77> Mi sa che oggi mi tengo il mio bash impazzito :(
<diabolik861> ciao ragazzi..mi preparo per installare ubuntu su macchina Apple (MacBook Air) domanda: è possible installare solamente Ubuntu senza partizionare e senza MacOS?
<Totonno> Buonasera ho una domanda da fare
<Totonno> Come faccio a trasferire una cartella su una chiavetta? Mi dice che non ho i permessi
<pollo1> come faccio con adobe flash e crhome?
<cristian_c> pollo1: credo che chrome inclusa già flash player al suo interno
<cristian_c> pollo1: controlla, digitando nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<pollo1> si puo installare crhome ?
<pollo1> ti ringrazio cristian
<pollo1> ciao
<cristian_c> poqehm
<cristian_c> pollo1: sei entrato dicendo 'comemfacio con adobe flash e chrome' e poi si scopre che non hai installato chrome...
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !flash | pollo1
<ubot-it> pollo1: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<pollo1> lavevo installato senza italia.it
<pollo1> vi sento domani che ho la febre
<enzotib> ?
<cristian_c> ehhhhh
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-11
<fralogos32> posso avere una informazione su ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fralogos32> quale è una stampante con scanner facilmente installabile con ubuntu 16.10 32 bit?
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<fralogos32> nessuno sa la risposta alla mia domanda?
<fralogos32> qui leggo che ci sono 35 utenti in linea
<ExPBoy> fralogos32, qui la fretta non esiste comunque segui la guida che ti ho linkato
<akis24> fralogos32: in generale stampanti hp sono ben supportate ma anche samsung e  brothers  il resto dipende piu' che altro dai produttori se rilasciano driver aggiornati
<akis24> https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<fralogos32> dove la trovo questo link
<akis24> fralogos32: di solito i link si aprono con un browser ..
<ExPBoy> ?
<fralogos32> allora scusa  questo è il link: https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<fralogos32> ma invece di darmi un link non potresti darmi un consiglio
<akis24> fralogos32: se leggessi meglio forse non lo chiederesti e comunque al link indicato trovi i modelli supportati ufficialmente
<fralogos32> si ma la mia stampante non c'è tra i modelli della canon
<ExPBoy> e cosa ti fa pensare?
<fralogos32> per questo vorrei cambiare stampante visto che non riesco mai a configurarla
<akis24> fralogos32: vai sul sito canon e se ci sono i driver per linux il problema non esiste
<fralogos32> ma non vorrei cambiare il sistema operativo perchè mi trovo bene con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> fralogos32, stai prendendo in giro?
<fralogos32> ci sono già stato e ho scaricato i driver ma la stampante non va lo stesso
<fralogos32> ho aggiunto debian 8.6 in live con ubuntu 16.10 e per un pò ha funzionato poi si è bloccata di nuovo e sto punto e capo
<fralogos32> la cosa va avnti da quasi 2 anni e mi sono stufato
<akis24> fralogos32: in live non installi definitivamente i driver a ogni riavvio li perdi se installi su un sistema installato è altra cosa
<fralogos32> allora è installato in una partizione del disco perché la cosa è durata a lungo
<fralogos32> quasi 3 mesi
<newbie74> buongiorno a tutti
<newbie74> volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha dimestichezza con proxmox
<akis24> !info proxmox
<ubot-it> Package proxmox does not exist in yakkety
<akis24> newbie74: qui si supporta solo roba ufficiale presente nei repo di ubuntu
<newbie74> è un programma di virtualizzazione
<newbie74> su base linux/debian
<akis24> !chat | newbie74
<ubot-it> newbie74: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fralogos32> ExPBoy!!
<fralogos32> ExPBoy
<fralogos32> allora chi conosce una stampante con scanner che facilmente si configura con ubuntu 16.10 32 bit
<gianluca> o provato la pagina di prova e mi da tutto in  inglese anche se lo istallo e cosi'
<gianluca> una risposta nn si puo' avere
<gianluca> gentilmente
<gigirock> gianluca gia' al primo menu sul lato sinistro c'e' la scelta della lingua.
<gigirock> quindi gia' in fase di installazione puoi scegliere la lingua
<gianluca> ok grazie
<Uzzi> vorrei avere sul mio laptop 2 utenti. Un guest e un utente che invece del login debba inserire nello slot sd una chiave OpenPGP. Possibile?
<madara> Ragazzi ho una domanda non inerente alla distribuzione ubuntu ma cmq di informatica . Conoscete qualche canale attivo  italiano che potrebbe rispondermi ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<madara> Grazie
<Ak3eron> buonasera gente
<Guest13840> buonasera
<Guest13840> scusatemi sono nel menu ripristino di grub su ubuntu 16.10 stavo seguendo una procedura per installare i driver nvidia ed ora il notebook non mi parte piu ... potete aiutarmi ? non so che fare grazie
<cristian_c> Guest13840: che procedura?
<Guest13840> non ricordo  ora :(
<Guest13840> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Guest13840: servono perlomeno delle info
<cristian_c> in merito a cos'hai fatto
<Guest13840> cercavo di installare da terminale i driver per la mia gefoce gt525m copiando nel terminale dei comandi che avevo trovato su un sito... di piu non saprei dirti
<Guest13840> al riavvio schermo nero
<cristian_c> Guest13840: e in pratica non c'è alcuna info su quello che hai fatto
<Guest13840> :(
<Guest13840> devo reinstallare?
<cristian_c> Guest13840: in ogni caso, ecco cosa vuol dire incollare comandi presi da siti web
<cristian_c> blog, ecc....
<Guest13840> hai ragione
<cristian_c> !wiki | Guest13840
<ubot-it> Guest13840: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Guest13840
<ubot-it> Guest13840: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Guest13840
<ubot-it> Guest13840: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest13840> ci guardo :( speravo si potesse fare qualcosa dal menu di ripristino per questo vi disturbavo
<cristian_c> Guest13840: in mancanza di qualsivoglia informazione sulle operazioni da te fatte, possiamo solo giarci i pollici
<cristian_c> *girarci
<Guest13840> ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<Guest13840> comunque il link del ripristino installazione non parla di 16.10
<cristian_c> Guest13840: sì, ma non è stata testata su 16.10
<Guest13840> va bene ugualmente?
<cristian_c> non significa che non funzioni
<Guest13840> ok
<cristian_c> Guest13840: se ci sono problemi con la guida, domanda pure qui
<Guest13840> grazie
<cristian_c> Guest13840: tra l'altro: ' Problemi in questa pagina? Segnalali in questa discussione.
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> Guest13840: una buona occasione per segnalarlo
<Guest13840> cristian_c  una cosa ho dimenticato di dire da gub se vado nelle opzioni avanzate e scelgo 4.8.0-34  non va invece la 4.8.0-22 parte
<Guest13840> posso ripristinare da li?
<cristian_c> strano che succeda cambiando il kernel
<cristian_c> ma non sapendo minimante cos'hai fatto, possiamo solo tirare a indovinare
<Guest13840> posso eliminare il kernel che non va e magari rifare gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> Guest13840: ma ae il kernel prima andava...
<cristian_c> comunque, puoi sempre provare
<cristian_c> (evitando di fare ulteriori pasticci, però)
<Guest13840> prima andava ....
<cristian_c> Guest13840: quantomeno leggi il wiki
<cristian_c> appuno
<cristian_c> *appunto
<Guest13840> come faccio ad eliminarlo?
<cristian_c> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<cristian_c> Guest13840: tramite il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Guest13840> ho installato synaptic ma non mi eì chiaro cosa cercare non l'ho mai usato
<cristian_c> Guest13840: cerchi il kernel in questione
<cristian_c> Guest13840: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest13840> paste.ubuntu.com/23782783
<ginetto> \server
<cristian_c> Guest13840: hai dato un'occhiata alla lista
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest13840> si ma non ci sto capendo piu nulla :(
<Guest13840> cristian_c  cosa dovrei fare esattamente?
<Guest13840> mannaggia a me che ho tentato di installare sti driver :(
<cristian_c> Guest13840: non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto, e neanche tu
<cristian_c> Guest13840: rimuovi i pacchetti della lista che hai postato
<cristian_c> gues Guest13840 ma solo quelli che contengono nel nome la versione di kernel che ti da peoblemi
<Guest13840> posso farlo da terminale? almeno imaro qualcosa
<Guest13840> imparo :)
<cristian_c> Guest13840: fallo nel modo in cui ti senti più sicuro
<cristian_c> Guest13840: per imparare, leggi il wiki e la documentazione ufficiali
<Guest13840> ok spero di non fare danni
<cristian_c> per questo usa il metodo più 'sicuro' per te
<WildBeast> buonasera a tutto il canale
<WildBeast> avrei bisogno di aiuto con una chiavetta huawei perche' da un paio di giorni non scarica a piu' di 10-12k alsecondo
<WildBeast> avrei bisogno di aiuto con una chiavetta huawei perche' da un paio di giorni non scarica a piu' di 10-12k al secondo
<rad366> salve a tutti....vorrei un consiglio....ho un pc notebook p4 3200 440mbram cosa mi consigliate da installare leggero?
<cristian_c> rad366: essendo nel canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu, resta do nel mondo ubuntu, ti si può solo consigliare lubuntu
<rad366> perdonami :)
<cristian_c> ma l'oggetto è quello che è (con più di dieci anni alle spalle)
<rad366> ma lubuntu come unico...va bene?
<cristian_c> rad366: lo provi  e vedi come va, se non te la senti, resta con windows o installa in dual boot
<cristian_c> rad366: le cose non andranno mai bene su un pc tanto vecchio
<cristian_c> quantomeno per la navigazione web
<rad366> gentilissimo grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<rad366> ;)
<gius> salve a tutti , qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi su un problema di browser ? firefox ha smesso di funzionare andando in crash e dopo vari tentativi compreso la reisnstallazione non và , inoltre non funziona nessun altro browser da crome al + semplice
<gius> spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare sono diversi giorni che non posso usare il mio pc ....
<gius> ok proverò domani buonanotte
<chris74> ciao a tutti,una domanda che vi avranno fatto un milione di volte tanti novellini come me alle prime armi
<chris74> ho due pc,un notebook con ubuntu ed un fisso con ubuntu studio,e due stampanti,una collegata via cavo al fisso ed una collegata via usb al router
<chris74> come posso se posso,mettere tutto in condivisione?
<chris74> router wifi
<gigirock> la stampante collegata al fisso come ?
<chris74> usb
<gigirock> metti tutto in un workgroup e condividi le stampanti... fa skifo ma te la cavi
<gigirock> ma le stampanti hanno ethernet o wifi ?
<chris74> il fisso in camera da letto prende il segnale internet da una penna ricevitore usb sitecom
<chris74> al fisso come dicevo è collegata via usb una stampante
<chris74> in salotto ho il router wi fi collegato tramiteusb alla seconda stampante
<gigirock> chris74, che schifezza
<gigirock> chris74, il router e' quello telecom ?
<chris74> un tp link nero con 3 antenne...se ti serve il modello vado a vedere
<gigirock> cmq se le stampanti non hanno altre connessioni non puoi fare molto...
<gigirock> la cosa + semplice e' una rete samba... tutti i device devono far parte dello stesso workgroup e non ti serve un vero server anche se il modem penso lo possa fare
<chris74> e come dovrei fare in soldoni per mettere tutto in un workgroup come dicevi?
<gigirock> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<chris74> ecco qui casca l'asino,cioè il sottoscritto
<gigirock> i due pc devono far parte della rete samba poi le stampanti le metti in condivisione
<chris74> perchè ho provato a installare samba ma credo di non esserci riuscito
<gigirock> ma va va
<chris74> e allora no
<gigirock> tutti i partecipanti devono avere un nome pc diverso
<chris74> asp
<chris74> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs fusesmb system-config-samba
<chris74> questa è la riga per installare tutto
<gigirock> ecco fatto
<chris74> ma smbfs mi dice che comando non trovato
<gigirock> aspe
<chris74> ok
<chris74> intanto grazie per la cortesia nonchè pazienza
<gigirock> chris74, dal terminale prova a scrivere sudo smbstatus
<chris74> ok
<chris74> fatto
<gigirock> che dice ?
<chris74> Unknown parameter encountered
<chris74> announce version
<chris74> Ignoring unknown parameter "announce version"
<chris74> Unknown parameter encountered: "announce version"
<chris74> Unknown parameter encountered: "announce version"
<chris74> Samba version 4.3.11-Ubuntu
<chris74> PID     Username      Group         Machine            Protocol Version
<chris74> Service      pid     machine       Connected at
<chris74> No locked files
<chris74> per me è ostrogoto
<gigirock> io devo andare leggiti le guide....
<gigirock> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<chris74> provo,grazie e scusate
<Pippo> Buona sera, una domanda: ho un macbook pro anno 2016, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 16.04.1 server 32 bit su virtualbox. Dopo il boot mi fa scegliere la lingua di installazione, poi mi appare la schermata dove posso scegliere se installare, fare il test dei dischi, test della ram etc. Io proseguo con Installa Ubuntu Server e mi si blocca con il
<Pippo>  seguente errore: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0). Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> Pippo, perchè non usi la versione 64 bit ? Hai assegnato un disco alla macchina virtuale ?
<Pippo> ciao Mr_Pan, sto provando ora con la versione a 64 bit. comunque ho assegnato un disco di 15 GB allocato dinamicamente.
<Pippo> ...sto provando con la 16.10 e l'installazione prosegue...
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-12
<alessandrotrotta> Buongiorno, non riesco più ad accedere ad Ubuntu
<alessandrotrotta> si arriva ad una schermata nera dove si può scegliere fra Ubuntu o Ubuntu ( modalità ripristino)
<alessandrotrotta> cliccando su entrambi, compaiono una serie di scritte , ma poi nula
<alessandrotrotta> nulla
<alessandrotrotta> oppure spingendo c
<alessandrotrotta> stessa cosa
<alessandrotrotta> cosa posso fare? posso ripristinare senza perdere tutto?
<alessandrotrotta> in alternativa come si formatta? ho scaricato il file iso su usb ma nulla
<alessandrotrotta> non riconosce usb
<alessandrotrotta> grazie
<alessandrotrotta> alessandro
<Christian74> ciao a tutti
<Christian74> avrei un problema di...rete e soprattutto sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<Christian74> mi spiego
<Christian74> ho 2 pc, un fisso in camera da letto con l'ultimo ubuntu studio ed un portatile con l'ultimo ubuntu,ho un router in sala al quale è collegata tramite usb una stampante
<enzotib> alessandrotrotta: quali sono le ultime scritte che compaiono?
<Christian74> vorrei creare una rete tra i tre in modo da poter trasferire file e poter stampare da entrambi
<Christian74> ho letto guide circa samba
<Christian74> ma non riesco a farlo funzionare,quando lo lancio mi dice:
<Christian74> alcune linee non sono state comprese durante la lettura del file di config ecc ecc....
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Christian74: ho letto ora il log
<cristian_c> Christian74: tramite udb collegata al pc la stampante funzia?
<cristian_c> *udb
<Christian74> vado a provare
<alessandrotrotta> (initramfs)
<alessandrotrotta> prima built in shell ecc...
<ExPBoy> !dettagli | alessandrotrotta
<ubot-it> alessandrotrotta: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<enzotib> alessandrotrotta: anche con la voce Recovery?
<Christian74> prova eseguita
<Christian74> ha stampato subito
<alessandrotrotta> è una versione di qualche anno fa
<cristian_c> Christian74: da entrambi i pc?
<alessandrotrotta> il pc è un Asus portatile
<alessandrotrotta> ha sempre funzionato perfettamente
<Christian74> ho collegato il portatile alla stampante via usb
<alessandrotrotta> poi qualche giorno fa l'ho riacceso e si è bloccato
<cristian_c> Christian74: e non riesci a stampare via samba dal portatile?
<Christian74> esatto
<cristian_c> Christian74: hai controllsto le impostazioni nel router?
<Christian74> cioè devo entrare nel router digitando l'indirizzo nella barra in alto?
<ExPBoy> alessandrotrotta, io ti consiglio di provare con una live (senza installare) e vedere cosa succede
<cristian_c> Christian74: devi controllare che il router rilevi la stsmpante
<Christian74> provo,se riesco a entrare nel router
<cristian_c> alessandrotrotta: e prima del prompt (jnitramfs) cos'appare?
<Christian74> non riesco
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> ehm...
<ExPBoy> Christian74, ma è tuo il router?
<Christian74> si si scusa ok sono entrato
<ExPBoy> lol
<Christian74> ora cosa devo fare? nel menu print server mi dice solo on line
<cristian_c> Christian74: non ti fornisce un indirizzo?
<cristian_c> Christian74: come hai aggiunto la stampante all'elenco delle stampanti in ubuntu?
<Christian74> asp un secondo
<Christian74> sulla pagina del router non trovo un indirizzo della stampante
<Christian74> non ho aggiunto nulla
<Christian74> dopo intallazione ubuntu ho connesso la stampante via usb al portatile e si è installata da sola,ho provato a dare una stampa e la stampante è partita subito
<ExPBoy> bene ma in wifi no?
<Christian74> ma se scollego il cavo usb dal portatile per collegarlo al router,a quel punto dovrei avere la possibilità di vedere la stampante in wifi
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> non è detto, potresti cortesemente darmi marca e modello della stampante?
<Christian74> ML-3050 Samsung
<ExPBoy> uhm ma del 1991 quella stampante?
<ExPBoy> ti conviene usarla solo con usb
<Christian74> cups?
<Christian74> potrebbe essere la soluzione?
<alessandrotrotta> dove posso trovare una live dei comandi?
<ExPBoy> ma se viene riconosciuta senza problemi come hai detto e funziona basta così
<ExPBoy> alessandrotrotta, come hai installato ubuntu?
<Christian74> volevo poter inviare stampe dal soggiorno dove lavoro con il notebook senza dover andare in sala e collegare fisicamente la stampante al notebook
<Ak3ron> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Ak3ron> ragazzi un aiuto. lubuntu 16.04 mi si apre una finestra con questo messaggio di errore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23785982/ cosa significa?
<cristian_c> Christian74: una cosa è una stampante usb, un'altra la stampante di rete
<cristian_c> e quindi va aggiunta la stampante di rete
<Christian74> packard bell easynote ecc ecc
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> Christian74, forse hai le idee poco chiare
<cristian_c> alessandrotrotta: ?
<cristian_c> alessandrotrotta: tra l'altro notare che non rispondi alle domande
<Christian74> vi chiedo scusa
<Christian74> ok allora devo aggiungere stampante di rete
<cristian_c> con indirizzo samba
<Christian74> cioè
<cristian_c> che se il router però non rileva, non ci fai niente
<ExPBoy> he secondo me il problema sta nel router che non ha l'opzione
<cristian_c> o forse non la vede
<cristian_c> ma veramente è del 1991?
 * cristian_c .ha capito solo ora
<ExPBoy> la prima si la sua è del 2006
<Christian74> ok
<Christian74> mi pareva
<ExPBoy> oltretutto è una laser
<Christian74> si
<ExPBoy> eh l'ho vista :)
<cristian_c> Ak3ron: che a quanto pare hai lasciato un'installazione a metà
<Ak3ron> lo so ma se io faccio esegui l'azione ora mi apre il terminale prova a fare l'installazione e poi si chiude in automatico
<Ak3ron> ma comunque poi dopo un po di tempo riappare lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> Ak3ron: sempkicemente, installa da terminale
<cristian_c> eh, ma se non completi...
<Christian74> ok ci riproverò
<Christian74> grazie a tutti e scusate
<cristian_c> Christian74: a far che?
<Christian74> a cercare di risolvere il tutto
<cristian_c> ah, verifica sempre le cose che ti sono state dette, prima di provare a stampare via wifi
<Ak3ron> cristian_c: con quale comando installo da terminale?
<cristian_c> Ak3ron: ehm
<Christian74> ok
<cristian_c> se l'installazione (degli -extras, presumo) non era stata completata, installa il pacchetto che manca, da terminale
<cristian_c> quello indicato dal paste
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<Ak3ron> sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer oppure sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer ??
<Ak3ron> ok
<cristian_c> il nome esatto del pacchetto, non una tua libera interpretazione ;)
<Ak3ron> cristian_c: così va bene? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23786048/
<cristian_c> è già installato
<Ak3ron> a quanto ho capito dice che li ha installati automaticamente..
<cristian_c> comunque:
<Ak3ron> e allora xke mi da l'errore?
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 5 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> Ak3ron: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ak3ron> dist-upgrade non lo avevo ancora fatto.. ok
<Ak3ron> credo sia tutto ok... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23786066/
<Ak3ron> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Uzzi> è possibile mettere una chiave OpenPGP su sd e fare il login leggendo quella chiave?
<Uzzi> https://linuxconfig.org/linux-authentication-login-with-usb-device qui leggo su usb ma vorrei su sd...
<enzotib> !info pamusb-tools
<ubot-it> Package pamusb-tools does not exist in yakkety
<Uzzi> mmm
<geggiolo> salve
<geggiolo> ho un problema con la copia dei file qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Uzzi: questa risposta dice che con questo PPA funziona anche con SDCard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342449/usb-pam-login-with-sd-card
<Uzzi> Grazie enzotib
<ricoh> salve, mi crasha ubuntu-software, su 16.04 lts come faccio a reistallarlo? all'avvio mi compare dopo un po messaggio di errore da segnalare relativo a questa app
<enzotib> ricoh: metti il messaggio su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | ricoh
<ubot-it> ricoh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<jk^> ciao a tutti, volevo capire una cosa. LTS vuol dire che quella versione è supportata a lungo termine 5 anni se non erro, mentre senza LTS il periodo in cui c'è il supporto è più corto (ma non so quanto). E' che io sapevo che ubuntu è aggiornabile alla versione successiva tramite il servizio aggiornamenti, è giusto? Dunque mi chiedevo è meglio installare una versione più vecchia con
<jk^> LTS o l'ultima versione disponibile senza LTS?
<Carlin0> degustibus jk^
<Carlin0> se ti serve tutto aggiornatissimo metti l'ultima
<Carlin0> se preferisci una versione + stabile usi la LTS
<Carlin0> le non LTS hanno 9 mesi di supporto
<jk^> ma quelle senza LTS mica corrispondono a versioni "non definitive"? non so il termine tecnico per definirle, forse si chiamano "unstable" oppure potrebbero essere definite come le versioni "beta" che esistono per i software e cioè versioni ancora in fase di test, di prova :\
<Carlin0> unstable è debian non esiste in ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> l'avevo catalagota tra supporto, magari non è strettamento tecnico, ma per me è supporto perchè non so quale è meglio scaricare :\ quindi unstable non esiste in ubuntu però hai detto [16:20] <Carlin0> se preferisci una versione + stabile usi la LTS
<jk^> ho pensato dunque che quella senza LTS non fosse "stabile" :\ o cmq non mi torna perchè dovrebbe essere meno stabile, la differenza non sta solamente nel periodo di supporto, aggiornamenti ecc.?
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> ok
<jk^> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<jk^> !force pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'force pae'
<jk^> mmmh :\
<testone> qualche anima pia sa dirmi come mettere in rete due pc in modo da condividere cartelle
<testone> hanno entrambi ubuntu
<testone> ho gia letto di tutto,so che sarà una sciocchezza,ma non so piu cosa fare
<testone> scusate,non ho neppure salutato....
<gigirock_> testone: se ē solo il collegamento....
<gigirock_> ,
<gigirock_> !scp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'scp'
<gigirock_> !info scp
<ubot-it> Package scp does not exist in yakkety
<gigirock_> testone: se tu sai le password dei due utenti dei pc puoi usare scp
<gigirock_> Mount remote directory using SSH - Ask Ubuntu testone http://askubuntu.com/questions/412477/mount-remote-directory-using-ssh
<gigirock_> Ah non c'è +
<jk^> scusate ma volendo creare i dischi avviabili per installare ubuntu o sue derivate, servono per forza dvd o un cd ha sufficiente spazio?
<gigirock_> No le ultime vanno solo con dvd
<jk^> anche le derivate? :\
<jk^> !fakepae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakepae'
<jk^> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<gigirock_> Si direi anche quelle
<jk^> ok :|
<gigirock_> jk^: ma puoi usare la rete per installare
<jk^> e come si fa?
<Ak3ron> buonasera
<Andchat9786> Ciao a tutti
<Ak3ron> un informazione, qualcuno di voi ha mai testato queste release modificate? http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=856&Itemid=33
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti, ho dei problemi con una scheda wireless ralink RT5390R PCI, ho fatto un po' di prove in chat con l'assistenza di cristian_c che as
<sandrinux> *adesso mi pare non ci sia
<sandrinux> la scheda mi vede l'ESSID della WAN, ma non riesco a collegarmi
<sandrinux> chiede la psw, la inserisco, gira un po' lì, e poi mi dice che sono scollegato
<sandrinux> cristian mi ha fatto provare a copincollare la psw invece di digitarla
<sandrinux> poi ho provato a disabilitare l'ipv6
<sandrinux> poi ho provato con la 14.04, dove sono adesso in modalità live
<sandrinux> sempre lo stesso problema
<sandrinux> in giro ho letto che a volte può risolvere sostituire network-manager con wicd
<sandrinux> ma se non ho capito male non possono coesistere
<sandrinux> avete qualche suggerimento? Grazie
<Severo> Vorrei sapere, sono inesperto, se ho la possibilità di scaricare ubuntu su chiavetta e istallarlo in un altro pc...grazie
<andrea9786> Puoi tranquillamente scaricare l'iso di Ubuntu dal sito e creare una chiavetta bootable così da poterla utilizzare ovunque
<Severo> grazie davvero spero di farcela....buone cose
<andrea9786> Di niente
<Guest5583> Ciao, ho ubuntu mate 16.04, ogni tanto mi si blocca, pensavo fosse un problema di chrome ma poco fà si è bloccato mentre aprivo dei pdf, come posso vedere cosa lo blocca?
<rocco> come si attiva la webcam su lenovo ideapad 100.si accende la spia ma non si vede nulla
<cristian_c> rocco: ehm, quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> rocco: hai testato su cheese?
<rocco> 16.04.si. nulla.
<cristian_c> rocco: apri un terminale
<rocco> fatto. pronto
<cristian_c> rocco: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rocco> fatto
<cristian_c> rocco: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<rocco> fatto
<cristian_c> rocco: incolla il link risultante
<rocco> dove lo incollo?
<cristian_c> rocco: qui
<rocco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23788735/
<cristian_c> rocco: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<rocco> mi dice: sudo impossibile risolvere l'host rocco
<rocco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23788757/
<cristian_c> rocco: hai testato la webcam in sessione di prova?
<rocco> no
<cristian_c> rocco: allora prova
<rocco> come?
<rocco> con cheese?
<cristian_c> rocco: sì
<rocco> allora si accende ma non visualizza nulla
<cristian_c> rocco: ehm
<cristian_c> 22:14] <cristian_c> rocco: hai testato la webcam in sessione di prova?
<cristian_c> [22:14] <rocco> no
<rocco> scusa ma sono proprio all'inizio. credo di capire delle cose ma poi non è così. non avevo inteso che con cheese si intende la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> rocco: cheese non è la sessione di prova
<rocco> ah...
<cristian_c> rocco: come hai installato ubuntu?
<rocco> che casino sto facendo allora?
<cristian_c> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 146 kB, installed size 487 kB
<rocco> lo ha fatto mio fratello. scaricato dal sito di ubuntu versione 64 bit lte
<cristian_c> lte non esiste
<cristian_c> rocco: recupera il supporto d'installazione, mandalo in boot e avvia la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> durante la quale potrai provare cheese, su sistema non installato
<rocco> lts
<rocco> ok. lo farò questo week end. potrebbe essere lo stesso problema che ho anche con il bluetooth? anche quello non si attiva
<cristian_c> rocco: magari entra qui in chat dalla sessione di prova, direttamente
<rocco> va bene. grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<Lenovo> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Lenovo> ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lolluz> Buona sera a tutti
<lolluz> ho una stampante Brother MFC-L2700DW inserita in una rete internet che non riesco a connettere con il pc
<lolluz> tra i possibili modelli presenti in automatico nel SO non è presente la stampante, e in internet non riesce a trovare i driver
<lolluz> dal sito ufficiale li ho scaricati come .deb, li ho estratti ma mi da un foglio di testo e non so come farlo partire
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-13
<Uzzi> non riesco a trovare soluzioni funzioannti al conociuto bug che genera quest'errore: cannot load system cursor: CopyDrop. 32x32
<dupos> buon giorno
<Ak3ron> buongiorno | dupos
<dupos> dopo aggiornamento sul mio portatile non riuscivo a spegnerlo, lo ho spento forzato ora all'accensione vedo comparire la scritta UBUNTU fa la sequena dei 5 punti e si ferma
<dupos> vedo il disco che gira anche la rete wifi
<dupos> non vorrei formattarlo perchè contiene dei documenti
<dupos> c'è qualche sequenza di tasti per andare in recovery
<gigirock> ho una kde neon su un pc che ha sempre funzionato , ho dovuto spegnere il pc per manutenzione , ho riavviato e adesso non riavvia + il de , posso accedere a tutti i recovery del caso , posso fare sudo apt install --reinstall kde-desktop dalla riga comandi ?
<enzotib> dupos: all'avvio tieni premuto Maiusc, dovrebbe apparire il menu di GRUB
<enzotib> gigirock: sì, puoi farlo, se accedi alla rete
<enzotib> gigirock: forse si chiama kubuntu-desktop
<ungrado> Buongiorno!
<ungrado> Avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto. ho istallato da poco l'iltima versione desktop di Ubuntu tramite normale upgrade dal 16.04 al 16.10
<ungrado> Nel mio Pc ho un Hd che uso come "magazzino" dove mettere via file in modo da non avere tutto sulla home. Il problema è che nonmi permette più la possibilità di copiare su questo hd perchè non ho i permessi.
<ungrado> Ho già provato a  cambiarli tramite le proprietà ma nulla è cambiato.... come risolvo?
<Silvia92> Salve a tutti. Il mio portatile rileva tutte le reti wifi nei dintorni tranne la mia, specificando che il router è vicino al pc.. ho un Dell Precision M6800..
<Ak3ron> ...
<gigirock> enzotib, grazie adesso provo , ma c'e' un problema anche con il disco ( tra poco formatto tutto e fine )
<enzotib> gigirock: che problema?
<enzotib> tempo medio di permanenza degli utenti: 2 min
<gigirock> enzotib, non riesce a riparare il filesystem.....
<enzotib> gigirock: basta che non sia errore di I/O
<Ak3ron> ...
<juri1979> buongiorno ho provato ad installare ubuntu x64 ma dopo l'installazione mi appare il bootloader seleziono ubuntu mi appare una schermata viola e si blocca, Ho provato varie versioni ma tutte mi danno lo stesso risultato.
<Carlin0> !dettagli | juri1979
<ubot-it> juri1979: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> ho dato sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop , ma ho come un presagio ......
<Carlin0> gigirock, tipo ?
<gigirock> tipo questa e' l'ultima volta che vedrai il tuo desktop
<gigirock> infatti niente da fare
<gigirock> Carlin0, se do sudo apt install lxde-desktop ?
<Carlin0> lubuntu desktop
<Carlin0> ti installa lxde
<Carlin0> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<gigirock> eh se scrivevano 6 scarso era meglio
<nennis> scusate che voi sappiate e possibile utilizzare questa guida su 16.04  con driver propietari nvidia 367.57 abilitati? grazie
<nennis> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<juri1979> buongiorno ho provato ad installare ubuntu x64 ma dopo l'installazione mi appare il bootloader seleziono ubuntu mi appare una schermata viola e si blocca, Ho provato varie versioni ma tutte mi danno lo stesso risultato.
<juri1979> la versioni di ubuntu che ho provato sono la 16.04 e la 14.04 ho un mini tower ho un un processore intel core 2 quad da 2,5GHz, 6GB di ram e una scheda video GT530
<Paolo1977-AsR> Buongiorno e buon anno
<Paolo1977-AsR> intervengo per un help merito distro WattOs R10
<enzotib> !chat | Paolo1977-AsR
<ubot-it> Paolo1977-AsR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> juri1979: l'installazione è andata bene?
<Paolo1977-AsR> no
<enzotib> juri1979: nel senso che non ha dato errori?
<enzotib> Paolo1977-AsR: non dicevo a te
<Paolo1977-AsR> i moduli wifi e bluetooth non sono stati caricati
<juri1979> no non ha dato nessun errore
<enzotib> !chat | Paolo1977-AsR
<ubot-it> Paolo1977-AsR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Paolo1977-AsR> !chat
<enzotib> juri1979: qual è la scheda video? probabilmente il problema è quello
<juri1979> la live da usb funziona senza problemi
<Paolo1977-AsR> no no wifi e bluetooth.... in più non si spegne ne si riavvia a comando
<Paolo1977-AsR> rimane in una sorta di freeze
<enzotib> !chat | Paolo1977-AsR e sono tre
<ubot-it> Paolo1977-AsR e sono tre: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<juri1979> ho provato ad avviarlo in modalità recovery e mi restituisce il seguente problema ---[ end Kernel panic - not syncing: No working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see Linux Documentation/init.txt for Guidance.
<juri1979> la scheda video e una Geforce GT530
<gigirock> juri1979, con l'accento la e .... la nvidia e' l'unica scheda video del sistema ?
<juri1979> scusa si è l'unica
<gigirock> juri1979, dovresti provare a avviare il sistema con nomodeset attivato , lo devi fare dal menu del grub.....
<juri1979> ora provo subito
<gigirock> !nomodeset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomodeset'
<gigirock> juri1979, ma hai installato dalla live ?
<juri1979> si ho installato dalla live
<gigirock> e dalla live si vedeva il desktop ?
<juri1979> si senza problemi
<gigirock> ok juri1979 prova nomodeset
<juri1979> ora sono sul grub come faccio ad attivare nomodeset?
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu juri1979
<juri1979> ho fatto mi restituisce lo stesso errore di prima
<gigirock> juri1979, quasi sempre il problema e' dovuto alla scheda grafica , che nel tuo caso e' una nvidia .... allora se vai nel menu recovery ti logghi come root e poi dai  sudo apt install nvidia-.... non so quale avrai a disposizione , ma se tu dalla riga comandi dai sudo apt-get install nvida-* vedi il sistema cosa ti propone...
<juri1979> non mi funziona ne anche la recovery
<juri1979> non si avvia neanche in modalità text
<juri1979> ieri per sbaglio avevo installato una versione a 32bit e funzionava però avendo un sistema a 64 volevo installare una versione a 64bit
<juri1979> poi non riesco a capire perché la live funziona e l'installazione no
<Paolo1977-AsR> help
<Paolo1977-AsR> salve
<Paolo1977-AsR> problemi spegnimento ubuntu
<Paolo1977-AsR> cosa posso fare.... non si spegne ne si riavvia
<juri1979> hai provato da terminale
<gigirock> juri1979, hai ancora disco di installazione o chiavetta con cui hai installato ?
<juri1979> no ma posso rifarla in pochi minuti
<juri1979> ho provato ad usare super grud perché penso sia li il problema ma quando gli do operating systems mi visualizza solo windows e no ubuntu
<gigirock> juri1979, allora rifai il disco di installazione e puoi fare chroot per entrare nel sistema , da li puoi ricostruire il grub, ma se hai modificato la riga di nomodeset vuol dire che grub e' installato e sta lavorando
<gigirock> juri1979, prova a tolgliere anche l'opzine quiet dalla riga del grub cosi' dovresti vedere i messaggi che da all'avvio
<juri1979> si ma penso abbia qualche errore nel richiamare ubuntu
<juri1979> mi da sempre lo stesso che ho detto prima
<gigirock> si juri1979 dalla live al massimo rifai l'installazione ma senza cancellare niente dovrebbe procedere ad un ripristino del sistema.......
<Ak3ron> buongiorno anke di qua :D
<juri1979> ora sto ricreando la live tra poco provo lo già reinstallato una 10 di volte ma senza risultato
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Ak3ron
<ubot-it> Ak3ron: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Ak3ron, per favore qui scrivi in italiano corretto, evita la 'k' al posto del 'ch', grazie
<Carlin0> juri1979, hai controllato il MD5Sum della iso ?
<Carlin0> ecco ...
<Carlin0> juri1979, hai controllato il MD5Sum della iso ?
<Dani170113> Buongiorno, sto valutando l'acquisto di un PC 2 in 1 Asus Mod. E205SA. Avrei bisogno di sapere se poi posso installare Ubuntu su questa macchina. Grazie!
<juri1979> no non lo ho controllato
<Dani170113> cosa si deve fare per sapere se si può fare?
<lollux> Salve a tutti,
<Carlin0> !ciao | lollux
<ubot-it> lollux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lollux> avrei necessita di collegare il pc alla stampante in rete, vado sulla stampante, trova la marca ma non il modello della mia stampante
<lollux> gli chiedo di cercare on line e non trova risultati
<Carlin0> che stampante è?
<lollux> dal sito della casa produttrice trovo i driver per ubuntu
<lollux> brother
<lollux> MFC-L2700DW
<Carlin0> !brother
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<lollux> grazie
<lollux> non è presente il modello della stampante
<Carlin0> lollux, se hai i driver della casa madre installali e poi lo cerchi nellla lista
<lollux> il problema che dalla casa madre ottengo un file di testo e non so come usarlo
<Carlin0> non c'è il *.deb ?
<lollux> il file è .deb
<lollux> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<Carlin0> installalo col comando sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<lollux> ok adesso ci provo
<lollux> sudo dpkg -i linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1.deb
<lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0N8v7WAqu4
<lollux> mi da questo tipo di errore, eppure il file lo ho nella scrivania
<lollux> non capisco perchè
<Carlin0> cd Scrivania
<Carlin0> e poi ridai il comando
<lollux> cd?
<Carlin0> si
<lollux> continua a dare errore di messaggio
<lollux> sudo dpkg -i linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<fabio_cc> lollux, .deb
<lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8QzLrxq7uZ
<lollux> lo scrivo manualmente
<fabio_cc> lollux, .deb non lo hai scritto
<fabio_cc> lollux, per non scriverlo manualmente, fai l'autocompletamento con il tab
<lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmnjOXEo2CM
<lollux> sempre errore
<fabio_cc> lollux, il file è .deb o .gz?
<lollux> ho scaricato il deb
<lollux> potevo scegliere tra deb o rpm
<fabio_cc> lollux, dai il comando ls -hal
<fabio_cc> lollux, e metti il risultato su pastebin
<lollux> si è installato da solo dopo un po' di temo.
<lollux> non so come ha fatto
<fabio_cc> lollux, ?
<iMoK> mi ricordate il comando per conoscere il modello di scheda madre presente nel mio pc?
<lollux> non so dirtelo, ma forse aver attivato la stampante da altri utenti e non averla solo accesa ha determinato l'installazione
<iMoK> ? ma dici a me?
<lollux> @facio_cc
<iMoK> ok sorry
<lollux> no scusa  iMoK, ma non so come si taggano le persone nelle conversazioni
<iMoK> basta scrivere il nick all'interno di una frase come hai appena fatto con il mio nick
<iMoK> :D
<lollux> ah basta scrivere il nome, scusatemi ma sto imparando adesso ad usare ubuntu. Prima usavo sempre windows, per me è tutto nuovo
<enzotib> iMoK: sudo dmicode dà parecchie informazioni
<enzotib> iMoK: oppure sudo lshw -short
<iMoK> ti ringrazio enzotib
<fabio_cc> lollux, cosa intendi?
<lollux> fabio_cc: un mio collega stampava un articolo e dopo la stampa è partito un foglio di prova con sopra scritto ubuntu. Sono l'unico ad usare tale sistema operativo e quindi deve essere partito dal mio pc
<lollux> solo che non so come sia successo o cosa abbia fatto
<lollux> io credo di aver risolto il problema, vi ringrazio per il vostro aiuto. Grazie di tutto
<vale66> ciao a tutti
<vale66> non mi si avvia chrome installato da terminale
<vale66> mi restituisce questo errore
<vale66> [0113/174625:ERROR:nss_util.cc(94)] Failed to create /home/pc/.pki/nssdb directory.
<enzotib> vale66: come lo lanci?
<vale66> sudo google...
<enzotib> sudo
<enzotib> ma sei pazzo?
<enzotib> ma per quale motivo usi sudo?
<vale66> se lo faccio partire dall icona non parte
<enzotib> e tutti i problemi si risolvono con sudo
<vale66> se clicco sull icona rimane giala
<enzotib> vale66: sai usare pastebin?
<Carlin0> vale66, google-chrome-stable
<Carlin0> nel terminale
<vale66> no
<enzotib> !pastebin | vale66 leggi le istruzioni
<ubot-it> vale66 leggi le istruzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<enzotib> vale66: find ~ \! user $USER -o \! -group $USER
<enzotib> vale66: metti su pastebin l'output
<vale66> il problemna principale che non riesco ad installare flash
<enzotib> vale66: lascia stare, facciamo prima a fare: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<vale66> lo faccio?
<enzotib> vale66: sì, copia, incolla ed esegu quest'ultimo
<vale66> fatto
<enzotib> vale66: ora scrivi google-chrome-stable e premi invio
<vale66> [4329:4329:0113/175123:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(249)] readlink(/tmp/.com.google.Chrome.Pkdy17/SingletonCookie) failed: Permesso negato
<vale66> .
<enzotib> vale66: riavvi, così che la /tmp viene cancellata, e torna qui che controlliamo
<enzotib> riavvia*
<vale66> ok
<Carlin0> incasinato i permessi ...
<enzotib> vale66: scrivi qui, non in query, per favore
<vale66> ok
<vale66> ho rilanciato google
<vale66> ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(343)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process.
<enzotib> vale66: quindi non è partito?
<vale66> no
<enzotib> vale66: ls -lA e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> (non mi ricordo la directory nascosta di chrome)
<vale66> scusa l ignoranza non ho capito
<enzotib> vale66: apri un terminale, scrivi ls -lA, premi invio
<enzotib> vale66: e poi copia l'output e mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | vale66
<ubot-it> vale66: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<akis24>   ciao enzotib
<Carlin0> .config/google-chrome
<vale66> fatto
<akis24> se puo' essere utile  http://askubuntu.com/questions/618478/google-chrome-fails-to-start
<vale66> l ho provata gia
<akis24> vale66: quale delle due soluzioni ??  o entrambe ?
<vale66> entrambi
<vale66> il fatto che mi serve adobe flash
<vale66> non riesco ad installarlo
<enzotib> ciao akis24
<vale66> come procedo?
<akis24> vale66: chrome ha un suo flash che installa da solo  magari se ci dici meglio come è successo il tutto
<Carlin0> vale66, hai incasinato i permessi della home usando sudo impropriamente
<enzotib> vale66: rm -rf .config/google-chrome
<vale66> al di la di chrome potrei usare anche il browser di ubuntu
<vale66> mi serve flash per qualsiasi browser
<akis24> vale66:  segui enzotib  e quello che scrive ..
<vale66> l ho fatto
<akis24> e mica vediamo noi .. se non lo dici
<vale66> si scusa
<vale66> appena fatto
<enzotib> vale66: riprova ad avviare
<enzotib> entro l'anno
<vale66> icona chrome giall e sul terminale cursore bianco che lampeggia ma non si avvia
<enzotib> vale66: ma hai avviato da icona o da terminale?
<vale66> da terminale
<enzotib> e non scrive niente<'
<enzotib> ?
<vale66> no
<enzotib> vale66: ma è tornato il prompt?
<vale66> no
<vale66> lampeggia
<vale66> quindi?
<enzotib> quindi non lo so
<vale66> ok
<akis24> vale66: a
<vale66> per installare flash qualche consiglio?
<akis24> vale66: sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<vale66> vedi errore in pastebin
<akis24> vale66:  e il link di pastebin dove è ?
<enzotib> vale66: devi mettere qui l'indirizzo della pagina di pastebin
<vale66> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23793274/
<akis24> vale66:  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<vale66> 16.10
<akis24> vale66:  sudo update da terminale  e da ora metti sempre su pastebin
<xocj> ciao, mi trovo su lubuntu 16.04 e ho un problema a installare arduino 1.8, stavo seguendo questa guida (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4836648) ma quando provo a dare "sudo ./install.sh" mi dice: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23793287/ . Cosa vuol dire?
<vale66> comando non trovato
<enzotib> !chat | xocj
<ubot-it> xocj: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubot-it> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20161011.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 9444 kB, installed size 32167 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<apaternoster> Buongiorno :) Vorrei chiedere delle informazioni su di un errore che genera un componente dei driver Nvidia. Dunque al boot sullo schermo vedo il messaggio "Failed to load Nvidia Persistence" e mi dice di vedere altre informazioni con il comando "systemctl status...". Il risultato è questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23793405/
<apaternoster> Provando a cercare il comando "nvidia-persistenced.service" in usr/bin non l'ho trovato. Ho provato a cercare in internet ed ho trovato una vecchia segnalazione qui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1363408. Avete qualche consiglio ? Potete aiutarmi ? Grazie
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1363675 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1363408 Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" [Critical,Fix released]
<cristian_c> apaternoster: su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: da quanto tempo hai installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> e quando hai riscontrato il problema?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: solo con driver proprietari?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: la 16.04, installata circa 6-7 mesi fa (non sono sicuro comunque più di 5 si), con nvidia installati da software-updates (versione 367.57). Non è grave anche perchè uso quelli intel (nell'nvidia setting ho fatto lo switchsu quelli intel)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: apri un terminale
<apaternoster> cristian_c: il problema è da 1 - 2 mesi, masperavo lo risolvessero con qualche aggiornamento visto che è venuto fuori dopo aver aggiornato
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok, dimmi pure...
<Livingston> ciao a tutti,vi chiedo un parere
<cristian_c> apaternoster: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Livingston
<ubot-it> Livingston: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: già installato :)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/23793512/
<cristian_c> apaternoster: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/23793522/
<cristian_c> apaternoster:prova su un ubuntu pulito, senza ppa o repository esterni
<Livingston> sono venuto a conoscenza direttamente dal produttore del fatto che il mio router pur avendo la porta alla quale collegare la stampante per poterla condividere in rete da tutti i pc della casa,questo non è compatibile con linux,ora dal momento che oggi mi trovo con un laptop ubuntu ed un fisso ubuntustudio,potrebbe funzionare il tutto installando un
<Livingston> a macchina virtuale win7 con virtualbox,avere così di nuovo i driver di stampa a posto e così poter stampare ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c:  ?
<cristian_c> !ppa | apaternoster
<ubot-it> apaternoster: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Livingston> scusate,un notebook
<cristian_c> apaternoster: cosa che dopo anni che utilizzi ubuntu....
<cristian_c> Livingston: un utente aveva già scritto questo
<cristian_c> il fisso con ubuntu studio e il laptop con ubuntu
<apaternoster> cristian_c: :( so cosa sono i ppa, ma non capisco perchè provare su Ubuntu pulito, i ppa li avevo anche prima, il problema è indipendente dai ppa. Il problema è che il file che dovrebbe essere in usr/bin (che alcuni mesi fa lo era) ora è in un'altra cartella...
<cristian_c> e sempre la porta usb del router
<cristian_c> apaternoster: dovresti sapere bene che in questo canale nknsi da supporto a sistemi alterati da uso di ppa
<cristian_c> *non si da
<apaternoster> cristian_c: questo non lo sapevo, comunque ok, grazie comunque...
<cristian_c> apaternoster: se vuoi continuare a ricevere supporto, installa ubuntu pulito su partizione
<cristian_c> dedicata
<Livingston> si ho solo chiesto se secondo voi il mio problema fosse risolvibile in questo modo,chiedo scusa se ho disturbato
<cristian_c> ma tu sei chris74
<Livingston> si,nono ricordavo il nik di ieri
<cristian_c> Livingston: ti avevo dato alcuni consigli
<cristian_c> li hai seguiti?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: il problema è che poi non mi aiuterebbe a risolvere niente col sistema attuale. E io non è che lo cambio, i software dei ppa mi servono, piuttosto faccio senza nvidia :)
<Livingston> si ma non ho risolto
<cristian_c> Livingston: esattamente , che cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: sicuro che ti servano i ppa?
<cristian_c> a chw pro?
<cristian_c> *che
<apaternoster> flux, spideroak, java non ci sono nei repository Ubuntu
<cristian_c> apaternoster: poi se non testi su un sistema standard non si può individuare chiaramente la causa del problema
<Livingston> scusa ora devo andare che la pappa è pronta,magari ci risentiamo,grazie per ieri cmq
<cristian_c> apaternoster: java oracle intendi?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: o java 8?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si, openjdk non mi è molto simpatico :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: i repo di java oracle non dovrebbero dare problemi
<cristian_c> ma gli altri che hai citato perché?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: nk puoi installare i pacchetti deb direttamente?
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si, ma non si aggiornano poi :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: aggiorni direttamente ubuntu ;)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: vabbè, ora devo andare purtroppo, cercherò di risolvere, altrimenti mi farò trovare col sistema pulito...
<cristian_c> apaternoster: nulla ti vieta di aggiungere una seconda partiziine
<cristian_c> partizione
<cristian_c> con ubuntu
<cristian_c> anche il repo flux contiene un solo pacchetto , fluxgui, e quindi non crea peoblemi
<apaternoster> cristian_c: pitroppo devo andare, sistemerò e poi ci sentiremo...
<nennis> sera
<pezz> ciao a tutti
<pezz> come si installa adobe flash
<pezz> ubuntu 16.10
<Ak3ron> pezz http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4797427
<enzotib> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Riccardone> !runlevel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'runlevel'
<Riccardone> buonasera, sapete comeposso avviare il PC in runlevl3 anzichè 5 ??
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Riccardone> Xubuntu 16.04, 8GB RAM, notebook
<Riccardone> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> mmm, con systemd la faccenda è un po' diversa
<cristian_c> Riccardone: esattamente, cosa devi fare?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: vorrei che linux si avviasse in runlevel3 e NON 5,quindi andare al login testuale senza avviare X ...
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> Riccardone: esattamente, cosa devi fare? <- l'obiettivo 'reale'
<Riccardone> una volta bastava cambiare il runlevel di default su /etc/initrc, ma le cose cambiano troppo in fretta ...
<cristian_c> una volta c'era upstart e prima ancora sysv init
<Riccardone> cristian_c: voglio che il PC si avvii in modo testo, se poi mi dovesse servire la grafica lancio io startx ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone: beh, dai ubuntu ci ha messo alcuni anni prima di passare a systemd
<Riccardone> cristian_c: allora sono troppo vecchio io
<cristian_c> Riccardone: sbagli candeggio, non devi per forza cambiare runlevel, per fsre ciò che chiedi
<Riccardone> ho letto anche di tpgliere il "quiet splash" da grub sostituendolo con "text", ma non va...
<cristian_c> 'ho letto'
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> Riccardone: se avessi 'letto' la documentazione ufficiale della comunità, avresti chiaro a cosa servono quei parametri
<cristian_c> sono parametri di boot
<Riccardone> esattamente, ma non va :(
<cristian_c> Riccardone: cioè, non hai letto
<cristian_c> Riccardone: no, è vero, hai ragione tu
<cristian_c> 'text' non riguarda solo il boot
<cristian_c> difatti poi si avvia manualmente con startx
<Riccardone> cristian_c: forse mi è sfuggito qualcosa ?
<Riccardone> vado sempre di fretta ..
<cristian_c> spetta
<Riccardone> cristian_c: mi tocca scappare che la moglie è rimaasta a piedi sotto la neve ...
<Riccardone> azz
<Riccardone> a presto
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<cristian_c> non aspetta neancbe un secondo
<cristian_c> ahhhh, ora ho letto, allora ha fatto bene
<Ak3ron> qualcuno sa aiutarmi su come devo fare con ubuntuwintv? non riesco a farlo partire in nessun modo eppure ho isntallato tutto https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23795087/
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-14
<ales> Ho seguito le indicazioni qui sopra, ma già al punto dove occorre aggiungere l'account google vi sono delle differenze, l'interfaccia è un pochino diversa. Infatti non mi trovo l'elenco verticale "email, calendario, contatti ecc.", ma esattamente:
<ales> - plugin di ricerca foto
<ales> - evolution data server (gmail)
<ales> - shotwell
<ales> - evolution data server (google contacts)
<ales> google drive search plugin
<ales> forse per 16.10 è un po diverso ho fatto tutti i passaggiHo seguito le indicazioni qui sousare google drive su ubuntu 16.10?
<zap> giorno a tutti mi succede una cosa strana: uso ubuntu 16.04 e se formatto un hard disk esterno con gparted in ext4 ,dopo la formattazione avvenuta con successo,non posso mettere nessun file sullo stesso.copia incolla non funziona,e anche trascinando file sull'hard disk non li prende .se invece formatto in fat 32 tutto funzia correttamente.
<cristian_c> zap: non è strano
<cristian_c> zap: ext4 gestisce i permessi
<cristian_c> zap: controlla i permessi sul filesystem
<zap> cristian_c, non so come si fa
<ExPBoy> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<ExPBoy> zap, leggi la guida così impari :)
<zap> ExPBoy, grazie
<ExPBoy> di niente
<zap> ExPBoy, bella forza! è come dire ,vuoi imparare il greco?comprati un dizionario greco italiano e studia!!
<ExPBoy> zap?
<cristian_c> zap: basta aprire il file manager
<cristian_c> zap: clic destro, proprietà->permessi
<cristian_c> e hai finito.
<zap> cristian_c, grazie ,ma purtroppo io non conosco nemmeno l'alfabeto,per cui mi è tremendamente difficile.dove trovo file manager?
<cristian_c> zap: scrivilo nella dsh
<cristian_c> dash
<cristian_c> quando non trovi qualcosa, cercalo nella dash
<zap> cristian_c, ha ok ,è uscita una cartella con il mio nome, che aperta contiene la cartella dell'hard disk,vado in proprietà/ permessi, ma non mi fa modificare niente ( solo il proprietario del file può modificare questi permessi)
<cristian_c> zap: ho detto infatti 'controlla' i permessi
<cristian_c> zap: quindi non sei il proprietario dei file
<cristian_c> zap: e comunque non vedo cos'abbia fatto di male ExPBoy. Ti ha solo indicato la pagina wiki che spiega come funzionano i permessi
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ma forse non ha capito il mio aiuto
<zap> cristian_c, niente di male naturalmente
<zap> cristian_c, il problema sono solo e solamente io!
<ExPBoy> zap, si ma se vui risolvere senza leggere nulla non andrai lontano
<cristian_c> zap: la cartella che proprietario e gruppo ha?
<cristian_c> e come sono impostati i diritti di scrittura, lettura ed esecuzione?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: specialmente in linux
<cristian_c> (che poi non capisco perché vogliono usare linux)
<zap> cristian_c, io voglio usare linux principalmente per una questione etica! e penso che dovrebbe essere alla portata di tutti esperti e non.sta a voi esperti renderlo di facile utilizzo .se penso a 10 anni fa le cose con linux mi sembrano molto ma molto semplificate per i semplici utilizzatori,cosa che dovrebbe continuare.
<ExPBoy> zap, ma guarda che 10 anni fa se non conoscevi i comandi ti sognavi di usare linux
<cristian_c> zap: molto semplicemente, utilizza il sistema con cui ti trovi meglio, nessuno vuole farti soffrire
<zap> cristian_c, io trovo ubuntu FANTASTICO solo che è difficile usare il terminale
<ExPBoy> zap, non è difficile basta imparare
<cristian_c> zap: che è una delle sue caratteristiche più importanti, è come togliere lo zucchero ai dolci
<cristian_c> o la farina
<ExPBoy> dietetici?
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<zap> ExPBoy, si certo, ma per imparare non basta il dizionario ci vogliono anche gli insegnanti
<ExPBoy> zap, scusami ma gli insegnati costano
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> le guide no
<ExPBoy> si legge si studia magari si chiede ma solo dopo
<zap> cristian_c, ExPBoy lo studente ha studiato, quello che ho capito per cambiare i permessi è questo: "chmod u+xwr 54a20d7d-dee2-459c-b8f " ma non funzia! dove sbaglio?
<ExPBoy> zap,  prova a metterci ilcomando sudo davanti - ti chiederà la password, inseriscila anche se non la vedi -
<zap> ExPBoy, File o directory non esistente
<ExPBoy> zap, eh allora 54a2.... è sbagliato
<cristian_c> zap: 'ma non funzia' <- ovvero?
<zap> cristian_c,  File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> zap: se chmod ti da quella risposta, hai sbagliato percorso
<cristian_c> zap: da quale directory digiti il comando e quale percorso usi nel comando?
<djvan22> come posso usare una console per dj hercules su ubuntu 16.10?
<djvan22> buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> e che sarebbe dj hercules
<zap> cristian_c, allora, ho cominciato la mia stringa con "sudo" poi chmod +rwx epoi il nome della cartella
<ciao> ciao
<cristian_c> zap: hai risposto solo a una delle domande
<zap> cristian_c, da quale directory non lo so,ho provato anche a mettere "media" prima del nome della cartella
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> zap: .....
<cristian_c> zap: verifica da quale directory lanci i comandi
<cristian_c> zap: altrimenti specifica il percorso completo del file, nel comando
<gigirock> zap, se scrivi pwd avrai come ritorno la dir da dove scrivi
<zap> gigirock, ok grazie  /home/zap
<cristian_c> zap: se il file/cartella non si trova nella tua home, o ti ci sposti da terminale o specifichi il percorso completo nel comando
<cristian_c> !comandi | zap, ma leggi pure
<ubot-it> zap, ma leggi pure: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Guest16617> salve, il segnale wifi è molto debole. Sono di fronte al router ed ho solo due tacche. Altri computer in casa (windows o apple) hanno invece un ottimo segnale. Come mai?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest16617
<ubot-it> Guest16617: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest16617> cristian_c, come ottengo tutti questi dettagli?
<cristian_c> ehmm...
<Guest16617> cristian_c, sono su un portatile dell ispiron 15, ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> moz/ Guest16617 , sono anni che frequenti questa chat...
<Guest16617> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> l'utente moz entra molto spessp qui
<cristian_c> *spesso
<Guest16617> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest16617> cristian_c, lspci?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: da quale os stai scrivendo?
<Guest16617> ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> stai scrivendo da quel pc, giusto?
<Guest16617> sÌ
<cristian_c> Guest16617: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest16617> fattoo
<cristian_c> Guest16617: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Guest16617> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23798825/
<cristian_c> Guest16617: ok, è un pc non molto vecchio
<Guest16617> ok
<cristian_c> hai sicuramente bios uefi
<Guest16617> non saprei
<cristian_c>  product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2840 @ 2.16GHz
<cristian_c> Guest16617: non è tuo il pc?
<Guest16617> sì
<cristian_c> hai comunque 4 gb di ram e grafica integrata intel
<Guest16617> sì
<cristian_c> product: QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> non ci sono problemo con i driver ath9k, sulla carta
<Guest16617> sì
<cristian_c> *problemi
<Guest16617> e dunque?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: digita: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Guest16617> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23798897/
<cristian_c> Link Quality=52/70 Signal level=-58 dBm
<Guest16617> ?
<Guest16617> sono di fronte all'access point, a due metri di distanza
<cristian_c> Guest16617: l'intensità del segnale non è malvagia
<cristian_c> Guest16617: peova a spostarti leggrmente
<Guest16617> ma mi segna solo due tacche su quattro
<cristian_c> Guest16617: 52/70 non è lammetà
<cristian_c> metà
<Guest16617> se vado al piano di sopra non posso navigare
<cristian_c> Guest16617: allontanati leggermente e rimanda: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Guest16617> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23798905/
<cristian_c>  Link Quality=37/70 Signal level=-73 dBm
<cristian_c> è sceso , segnale pocoiù deò 50%
<cristian_c> *poco più
<cristian_c> *del
<cristian_c> Guest16617: prova a salire all'altro piano
<cristian_c> Guest16617: poi manda: iwvonfig
<Guest16617> sono andato nel bagno e si è disconnesso
<cristian_c> e vedi che valore restituisce nell'output
<cristian_c> Guest16617: sì, ma manda iwconfig lo stesso
<cristian_c> poi trascrivi qui il valore
<Guest16617> ora devo uscire urgentemente. Scusami, sei molto gentile ad aiutarmi. Posso ricontattarti più tardi?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: troverai me o qualcun altro
<Guest16617> ok, a dopo
<cristian_c> l'importante è che mandi il comando, Guest16617
<cristian_c> *iwconfig
<cristian_c> avevo sbagliato a digitarlo
<gigirock> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.3 magari interessa a qualcuno
<cristian_c> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<genty> la versione server ha l'interfaccia grafica o no?
<lukesky> Salve,ho un problema con la scheda wireless (MT7630E) su asus (con solo ubuntu 16.10).Prima funzionava "montndola" con git.Ora invece mi da un errore che non capisco.Il pastebin con la procedura da terminale che compio e l errore https://paste.ubuntu.com/23682773
<cristian_c> genty: è server, che te ne fai dell'interfaccia graficz?
<cristian_c> *grafica
<cristian_c> lukesky: hai provato a installare git, che era già installato
<cristian_c> !info git
<ubot-it> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.9.3-1 (yakkety), package size 2808 kB, installed size 27060 kB
<cristian_c> lukesky: semplicemente si è aggiornato il kernel
<cristian_c> lukesky: prova a scegliere il kernel precedente, in fase d'avvio
<cristian_c> però strano non sia ancora in mainline
<lukesky> cristian_c intanto grazie,ora ho provato a usare git senza isctallarlo ecco il risultato https://paste.ubuntu.com/23799455/
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> lukesky: guarda che non cambia niente....
<cristian_c> lukesky: su quaki kernel si compila e su quali no?
<genty> Hai ragione Cristian_c ...era solo per avere una conferma, perche ho avuto una discussione con il provider dei miei server che mi ha fornito anche i dati per accedere con schermo remoto cosa che a me non serve e quando gliel'ho detto mi hanno detto che Ubuntu 16.04. Server ha l'interfaccia grafica...cosa che non mi risulta...
<genty> Grazie ancora e a presto
<cristian_c> cosa non si fa per vendere...
<lukesky> questo non te lo sò dire,solo che l'ho usato benissimo su ubuntu 15.04 e 15.10 e ora con la 16.10 sono,ma non sono neanche sicuro che è la risposta alla tua domanda+
<cristian_c> lukesky: se attualmente non sai fornire quest'informazione, accertatene
<cristian_c> seguendo il consiglio dato prima
<lukesky> Seguendo questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AggiornareKernel ti posso dire che il mio kernel è yakkety https://paste.ubuntu.com/23799519/
<cristian_c> lukesky: semmai: uname -a
<cristian_c> lukesky: ma intendevo rimanendo nello stesso ramo del kernel
<cristian_c> (su 16.10, 4.8.x)
<lukesky> ma non so se si compila o se andando nella mailline e scaricare(quale?,quello della versione precedente?)
<cristian_c> lukesky: ehm, tu con git compili sempre
<lukesky> scusami facile che dico inesattezze
<cristian_c> lukesky: per mainline intendo il driver già integrato nel kernel, senza necessità di compilarlo
<lukesky> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cristian_c> il nodo che funzioni di per se, anche in live
<cristian_c> lukesky: beh, sì, quelli sono i kernel compilati dal team kernel ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma è un altro discorso
<lukesky> eh,mi suggerisci un azione da trentare?
<cristian_c> lukesky: e lì si intende che loro prendono i sorgenti da mainline
<cristian_c> lukesky: sono kernel pacchettizzati senza patch per ubuntu se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> lukesky: ti ho già dato dei suggerimenti
<cristian_c> allem19:17
<cristian_c> *alle 19:17
<lukesky> cristian_c,si scusami,all avvio mi fa scegliere:ubuntu-opzioni avanzate per ubuntu(se ci vadop trovo le versioni ubuntu con linux 4.8.0.34 generic poi .32 e .30 in tre modi)-System set up
<cristian_c> lukesky: con quali di questi va?
<cristian_c> lukesky: qual è il tuo attuale e ultimo kernel?
<lukesky> tu mi dici di far partire da ubuntu con linux 4.8.32 e provare a compilare?
<cristian_c> non so qual è l'ultimo
<lukesky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23799599/
<lukesky> è il .34
<cristian_c> lukesky: quindi 32 va e 34 no?
<cristian_c> se hai già compilato sul -32, allora quando lo carichi il modulo sarà già attivo e funzionante
<cristian_c> senza doverlo ricompilare
<lukesky> ora provo a far partire la .32 e provo da terminale le istruzioni.poi riavvio sempre da .32 e vedo se funzione.
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> lukesky: se avvii la -32, il wifi già dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> se hai già compilato su quel kernel, naturalmente.
<lukesky> cristian_c c'è sempre quell errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/23799666/
<lukesky> ora provo la .30
<cristian_c> lukesky: ma quindi su quali kernel avevi compilato il driver?
<lukesky> anche con la .30 da lo stesso tipo d errore ecco il paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/23799701/
<cristian_c> lukesky: non hai risposto
<lukesky> ?
<lukesky> La scheda andava prima dell aggiornamento alla .34 e a yakkety.ora non mi va
<lukesky> io non sono capace di capire l errore che mi compare sul terminale
<lukesky> e a risolverlo
<cristian_c> !supercazzola | lukesky
<ubot-it> lukesky: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<cristian_c> lukesky: pensavo che tu lo compilassi il driver, ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel
<lukesky> l'adoro.scusate.ma
<lukesky> ho dato quelle istruzioni quando si aggiornava,ma da un pò,credo dalla .34,ma non ne sono sicuro,mi compare quell errore
<cristian_c> lukesky: tu ricompili il driver ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel
<cristian_c> visto che, a quanto pare, quel driver non è presente di default nel kernel
<lukesky> occhei
<cristian_c> lukesky: mettiamola così: quando hai ricompilato l'ultima volta con successo?
<cristian_c> (da lì dovresti risalire all'ultimo kernel con wifi funzionante)
<lukesky> va bene.non lo sò a quale aggiornamento a smesso di funzionare ma dal pastebin,non si evince niente?
<cristian_c> lukesky: 'ha smesso di funzionare' <- ti riferisci alla compilazione con make?
<lukesky> si,
<cristian_c> lukesky: scusa, ma quando hai avviato i kernel precedenti
<cristian_c> e mi riferisco al 32, al 30, ecc....
<cristian_c> appena avviato, il wifi era attivo?
<cristian_c> (senza ricompilare , cioè)
<lukesky> no
<cristian_c> quindi hai già verificato che il network manager non rilevava niente
<cristian_c> su quei kernel
<cristian_c> lukesky: ma su 16.10 sei mai riuscito a compilare il driver?
<cristian_c> con qualunque kernel utilizzato su 16.10
<lukesky> guarda io ti ringrazio
<lukesky> ma non lo so
<cristian_c> .....
<lukesky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23799701/
<cristian_c> lukesky: ?
<lukesky> questo è il terminale con la .30 se dobbiamo trovare altre informazioni facciamolo da terminale
<cristian_c> lukesky: no, scusa se mi permetto, ma se alla domanda:
<cristian_c> lukesky: ma su 16.10 sei mai riuscito a compilare il driver?
<cristian_c> mi rispondi con 'non lo so'
<lukesky> eh
<cristian_c> il dubbio che tu stia trollando non è così remoto
<lukesky> non gli sto troppo dietro aggiorno tutto avanti,non
<cristian_c> lukesky: no,
<lukesky> va beh.comunque non stò trollando,tu?
<cristian_c> ripeto per l'ultima volta: tu non aggiorni, ma compili ogni volta il driver
<cristian_c> o meglio, così affermavi
<cristian_c> lukesky: ....
<cristian_c> lukesky: questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu, se hai bisogno di trovare un modo per far funzionare la wifi, cerca di rispondere in modo serio
<cristian_c> altrimenti non fa niente, non siamo obbligati a dare assistenza né tu a richiderla
<cristian_c> *richiederla
<lukesky> io ho sempre risposto serio,magari sbagliato.
<cristian_c> (direi che abbiamo occupato già troppe linee del log, quindi in mancanza dell'info richiesta...)
<cristian_c> lukesky: ok, ma allora su quale release di ubuntu hai compilato il driver mediatek?
<lukesky> si infatti
<lukesky> non sei stato un gran che come aiuto
<cristian_c> questo non l'hai chiarito
<cristian_c> lukesky: in bocca a lupo per tutto
<cristian_c> *al lupo
<lukesky> anche a te.
<Mr_Pan> un simpaticone ...
<Guest16617> cristian_c, ci sei?
<enzotib> !tizio | Guest16617
<ubot-it> Guest16617: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Guest16617
<ubot-it> Guest16617: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest16617> wifi lentissimo a poca distanza: Link Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm
<epiase> buonasera
<epiase> ho un problemuccio
<epiase> con l audio...e dai forum non ne esco
<epiase> qualche anima pia che mi può supportare un attimo?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | epiase
<ubot-it> epiase: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Guest16617: dove hai fatto la prova?
<Guest16617> cristian_c, sopra, ma ora sono di nuovo giù
<cristian_c> eh, 30 è debole
<cristian_c> Guest16617: quanti sistemi operativi sono installati su quel pc?
<Guest16617> uno solo: ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> Guest16617: in sessione di prova riscontri lo stesso problema?
<epiase> grazie..ho reinstallato ubuntu16.04.01sperando di risolvere ma nisba: è un problema con l'uscita audio: si sente perfettamente dalle casse del pc mentre se ci metto il jack delle casse esterne non c'è verso
<cristian_c> Guest16617: hai provato in live sia con 14.04 che con 16.10?
<Guest16617> cristian_c, non ho con me il cd live, ma non capisco che differenza farebbe
<cristian_c> !dettagli | epiase
<ubot-it> epiase: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Guest16617: può voler dire tutto come niente
<cristian_c> Guest16617: ma finché non provi, non so darti maggiori indicazioni
<Guest16617> cristian_c, se aggiornassi il driver?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: dipende molto da quale risultato ottieni
<cristian_c> Guest16617: ehhh, non è così semplice
<Guest16617> cristian_c, non vale la pena di provare?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: i driver ath9k sono inclusi nel kernel, quindi semmai prova ad aggiornare l'intero kernel
<cristian_c> Guest16617: beh, se scarichi il deb di un kernel recente, non cancelli quelli precedenti
<cristian_c> e selezioni quello che ti interessa caricare , dal grub
<Guest16617> cristian_c, e se aggiornassi tutta la distro si aggiornerebbe automaticamente anche il kernel, o no?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Guest16617> cristian_c, cosa?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: ti sconsiglio gli avanzamenti
<Guest16617> cristian_c, perché?
<cristian_c> meglio provare da live o installare da zero
<Guest16617> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> Guest16617: perché possono incastrarsi
<Guest16617> ok
<cristian_c> sopatutto quando ci sono grossi cambiamenti tra release e release
<Guest16617> quindi mi consigli di ricompilare il kernel
<cristian_c> senza contare quando l'utente mette mano pesantemente all'os, o quando aggiunge repository esterni
<cristian_c> Guest16617: ehm....
<cristian_c> forse non hai letto
<Guest16617> scaricare il deb e metterlo come secondo kernel
<cristian_c> 22:24] <cristian_c> Guest16617: i driver ath9k sono inclusi nel kernel, quindi semmai prova ad aggiornare l'intero kernel
<cristian_c> [22:24] <cristian_c> Guest16617: beh, se scarichi il deb di un kernel recente, non cancelli quelli precedenti
<cristian_c> [22:24] <cristian_c> e selezioni quello che ti interessa caricare , dal grub
<cristian_c> Guest16617: non c'è un 'secondo' kernel
<cristian_c> ogni kernel installato si aggiunge alla lista dei keernel nel grub
<cristian_c> *kernel
<Guest16617> al momento ho un kernel, dunque quello sarebbe il seocndo
<cristian_c> Guest16617: no esserne così sicuro
<Guest16617> ok
<Guest16617> cristian_c, non vedi altra soluzione?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cristian_c> Guest16617: non mi sembra ti siano stati presentate indicazioni negative
<Guest16617> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800500/
<cristian_c> 2:28] <Guest16617> al momento ho un kernel, dunque quello sarebbe il seocndo
<cristian_c> come detto prima
<cristian_c> hai quatro kernel diversi in lista
<Guest16617> cristian_c, ah
<cristian_c> il -106, il -38, il -61 e il -63
<Guest16617> ok
<cristian_c> quindi non c'è un' secondo' kernel
<cristian_c> leggo uno strano 'somerville'
<Guest16617> dunque unica soluzione : installare un nuovo kernel. quale?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Guest16617: non sto parlando di 'soluzione' , sei tu che stai insistendo con la prova
<Guest16617> cristian_c, in realtà vorrei solo un consiglio
<cristian_c> la prova non fa danni, se scarichi i pacchetti deb di un kernel
<Guest16617> cristian_c, done
<cristian_c> Guest16617: per icconsigli, rileggere alle 22:21
<cristian_c> i messaggi delle 22:21
<Guest16617> cristian_c, ho fatto l'update
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest16617> cosa devo incollare? l'output dell'update?
<cristian_c> sì, su pastebin
<Guest16617> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800545/
<cristian_c> Guest16617: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Guest16617> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800572/
<cristian_c> Guest16617: hai fatto un bel mix di repository
<cristian_c> c'è anche un repo della 10.04
<gigirock> + che un repo e' una cantina sociale
<cristian_c> oltre a quello della 12.04
<cristian_c> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main
<cristian_c> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<cristian_c> e hai raddoppiato anche quello di truaty
<cristian_c> trusty
<epiase> Ubuntu16.04LTS, CPU: ASUS X540SA.207, Scheda Video: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21), Scheda Audio: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH - HDA Intel PCH at 0x81410000 irq 315, RAM: 4 GiB, IL pc ha la tecnologia UEFI ma non so dirti di più.
<epiase> I problemi sono diversi: 1) l’audio esce solo dalle casse di sistema, se ci attacco delle casse esterne non me le rileva (prima di formattare avevo trovato un modo però lo switch era manuale, ad ogni stop/play dovevo reimpostare l’uscita) 2) hdmi non funziona 3) microfono non funziona. Dai forum non ho trovato soluzioni, grazie da subito per l’aiut
<epiase> o
<cristian_c> x540sa
<epiase> si
<cristian_c> epiase: audio hdmi?
<epiase> audio normale..
<cristian_c> epiase: domanda, hai testato in sessione di prova?
<gigirock> espiase devi mettere driver intel
<epiase> si l audio funziona ma solo dalle casse di sistema
<epiase> come si fa?
<cristian_c> gigirock: ???
<cristian_c> gigirock: non c'entra niente con l'audio
<gigirock> Scheda Audio: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH - HDA Intel PCH at 0x81410000 irq 315, RA
<cristian_c> epiase ha problemi anche con l'audio integrato
<cristian_c> epiase: come hai installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> da dvd o usb?
<epiase> usb
<epiase> son sopravissuto per un po poi oggi ho formattato sperando di risolvere
<cristian_c> epiase: allora mandalo in boot, e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> epiase: linux != windows
<cristian_c> non risolvi le cose col formattone catartico
<cristian_c> a meno di pasticci creati dall'utente stesso
<epiase> lasciami fare il principiante :)
<epiase> ok infilo l'usb, boot, senza installare e poi riprovo l'audio, ho capito?
<cristian_c> lo provi in live
<cristian_c> epiase: hai il supporto della 16.04, giusto?
<epiase> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> epiase: il supporto d'installazione dela 16.04
<epiase> 16.04.1LTS
<cristian_c> allora prova a mandarlo in boot
<cristian_c> e facci sapere i risultati
<epiase> bene incrociamo le dita, grazie grazie
<cristian_c> spetta a rinngraziare
<cristian_c> -n
<epiase> troppo bello per essere vero, niente da fare
<cristian_c> epiase: ok, allora, ora sei in 16.04 installato?
<epiase> no senza installazione
<cristian_c> ....
<epiase> torno subito da quello installato
<cristian_c> epiase: quale os è installato attualnente sul pc?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> epiase: manda la 16.04 installata e collegati qui da essa
<epiase> ecco dalla versione installata 16.04...
<cristian_c> epiase: apri Driver aggiuntivi
<epiase> ci sono
<cristian_c> !image | epiase
<ubot-it> epiase: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvpa2n
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo
<epiase> si si grazie
<cristian_c> epiase: fai alcune schermate di alsamixer
<cristian_c> prima Riproduzione
<cristian_c> e poi Cattura
<epiase> intendi Gnome Alsamixer?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> epiase: alsamixer da tetminale
<epiase> ok
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvpeui
<epiase> Cattura non so come tirarlo fuori
<cristian_c> epiase: tab
<cristian_c> epiase: quanti jack audio hai sul pc?
<epiase> uno solo
<cristian_c> ok, quindi cuffie/microfomo 2-in-1
<cristian_c> epiase: e se colleghi le casse al jack, il canale Neadphone si attiva in alsmixer?
<cristian_c> il canale mostrato nella schermata
<cristian_c> passa da mm a 00?
<epiase> si 2 in 1, no non si attiva nullka
<cristian_c> epiase: allora attiva il canale Headphone manualmente
<epiase> si lo facevo da gnome alsa mixer, da teminale non conosco il comano
<cristian_c> epiase: tssto 'm'
<cristian_c> *tasto
<epiase> e funzionava però non era duraturo...nel senso che se mettevo in pausa un video dovevo ogni volta riattivarlo
<cristian_c> intanto prova
<epiase> mh se tolgo e rimetto il jack le casse continuano a funzonare!
<epiase> ottimo, però gli speaker restano cmq sempre attivi
<cristian_c> epiase: se togli il cavo dal jack, le casse esterne non funzionano ;)
<cristian_c> epiase: allora disattiva il canale Speaker
<epiase> :P vero
<cristian_c> se disattivi il canale Speaker non esce niente dagli altoparlanti
<cristian_c> *manualmete
<cristian_c> *manualmente
<epiase> no se lo faccio si disattiva il master
<cristian_c> epiase: e tu riattiva il master
<epiase> si
<cristian_c> epiase: intendo con le casse esterne collegate
<epiase> si attiva il master ma se gli speaker non sono attivati non esce niente neanche dalle casse
<epiase> passa tutto attraverso gli speaker
<cristian_c> ok, allora è un problema di jack-se sing
<cristian_c> sensing
<epiase> scioè?
<cristian_c> probabilnente da sistemare tramite opzione asus per il tuo codec alc265 in alsa conf
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<cristian_c> epiase: aspetta, ora che ci penso
<cristian_c> epiase: nella schermata avevi anche il canale 'auto-mute'
<Guest16617> cristian_c, come devo correggere la mia lista di repository?
<epiase> si ma chea attivo o meno non cambia le cose
<cristian_c> epiase: sicuro?
<cristian_c> Guest16617: fidati, prova con 14.04 e 16.10 in live, per il problema che hai lamentato
<epiase> si tale e quale
<cristian_c> epiase: e allora da alsa conf, come descritto nel wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> epiase: comunque, non hai postato la schermata Cattura
<epiase> qual'è la schermata cattura?
<cristian_c> ehm
<Guest16617> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> [23:28] <epiase> Cattura non so come tirarlo fuori
<cristian_c> [23:29] <cristian_c> epiase: tab
<Guest16617> cristian_c, e se poi in live va bene, come lo rendo permanente?
<epiase> ah ok pardon
<cristian_c> Guest16617: poi eventualmente , vedrai di affrontare il nodo repository
<epiase> dice che Questo dispositivo audio non dispone dei controlli di cattura.
<cristian_c> Guest16617: intanto vediamo come va, poi si traggono le conclusioni
<cristian_c> epiase: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> epiase: sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui
<epiase> installato ma non vedo differenze
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> epiase: hai ssmplicemente installato un pacchetto
<cristian_c> in concreto non hai fatto ancora niente
<cristian_c> epiase: digita: hdajackretask
<epiase> è quasi imbarazzante :) grazie per la pazienza
<epiase> si faccio
<epiase> ok poi
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvpqim
<epiase> ti ho quasi anticipato :)
<cristian_c> epiase: 'show unconnected pins'
<cristian_c> attiva l'opzione
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvprvc
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvps3l
<cristian_c> epiase: pin 0x12
<epiase> overrided
<cristian_c> epiase: hai attivato 'Override'?
<epiase> si
<cristian_c> epiase: si dovrebbe attivare il menù
<cristian_c> sottostante
<epiase> mi permette di selezionare "internal mic"
<cristian_c> ok, selezionalo
<epiase> fatto
<cristian_c> epiase: premi il pulsante 'Install boot override'
<cristian_c> in basso a destra
<epiase> fatto...riavvio e verifichiamo?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<epiase> sono qua
<cristian_c> epiase: 'Apply now'
<cristian_c> devi premere il pulsante 'Apply now'
<cristian_c> sempre in basso a destra
<epiase> fatto
<cristian_c> ok, ora chiudi hdajackretask e riavvia il pc
<epiase> ok torno subito, grazie
<cristian_c> epiase: una volta riavviato, verifica in alsamixer
<cristian_c> probabilmente ci sarà da smutare il canale, ma dovrebbe apparire
<cristian_c> in Cattura
<epiase> ok arrivo
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvq0ax
<epiase> http://prnt.sc/dvq0nk
<epiase> mitico
<cristian_c> funza?
<epiase> appare la schermata capture
<cristian_c> ok, ma devi provare , con volumi, ecc...
<cristian_c> quantomeno il volume del canale cattura
<cristian_c> epiase: però meglio se controlli da alsa mixer gnome
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere più gestibile
<cristian_c> epiase: comunque, fai un'ultima cosa
<cristian_c> epiase: in un terminale, digita: sudo lshw
<epiase> ecco qua
<epiase> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhp39Kz5y8sg
<epiase> come volumi siamo come prima...però già il fatto che togliendo e attaccando il jack le impostazioni restino memorizzate è un gran passo avanti
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> epiase: ma il microfono funza?
<epiase> uau funziona
<epiase> grazie mille, un grande aiuto
<epiase> ora mi manca solo di far funzionare l hdmi, ma non vorrei abusare della tua pazienza :)
<cristian_c> eh, stvo guardando
<epiase> wow
<cristian_c> epiase: non vedo particolari confogurazioni
<cristian_c> *configurazioni
<epiase> ad attaccarci il proiettore non lo vede proprio
<cristian_c> epiase: ah, ma non è solo un problema di audio?
<cristian_c> non va neanche il video?
<epiase> quello audio me l hai di fatto risolto a quanto pare
<epiase> poi c'è luscita hdmi che di fatto non funziona
<cristian_c> epiase: parlo del video tramite hdmi
<epiase> no non va ne quello ne quello tramite hdmi
<cristian_c> epiase: controlla il cavo, quantomeno
<epiase> il cavo funziona sicuro
<cristian_c> hai detto che non vanno su hdmi né video né audio
<epiase> con altri pc il proiettore va bene...
<cristian_c> epiase: io controllerei le impostazioni del monitor
<cristian_c> nel senso, le impostazioni del monitor nel control center di ubuntu
<epiase> dico meglio: con hdmi il proiettore non viene rilevato...per quanto ne so non passano dati
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-control-center
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-control-center does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-settings
<ubot-it> ubuntu-settings (source: ubuntu-settings): default settings for the Ubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 16.10.3 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cristian_c> epiase: fossi in te, prima cercherei di risolvere il problema del video tramite hdmi
<cristian_c> anche digitando: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> per vedere le uscite video e le risoluzioni disponibili
<cristian_c> epiase: comunque, s'è fatto tardi
<cristian_c> buonanotte
<epiase> grazie di cuore
<epiase> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-15
<gigirock> Noiosisssssime copie
<pinguinone> Buongiorno, mi compare ogni volta Ubuntu cerca un aggiornamento la scritta "Scaricamento file dati extra non riuscito ttf-mscorefonts-installer" come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> pinguinone: è un problema comune, qui ci sono un paio di soluzioni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/543673/mscorefonts-problems
<enzotib> o anche qui: https://askubuntu.com/questions/153928/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-after-installing-ttf-mscorefonts-installe
<pinguinone> Ok ho provato la prima soluzione vediamo se ora va...
<pinguinone> Ok, altro problema
<pinguinone> quanto fa gli aggiornamenti automatici mi dice "Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riusciuto controllare la propria connessionne a internet"
<cristian_c> pinguinone: hai provato a cambiare server?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: cosa restituisce esattament sudo apt-get update?
<ExPBoy> sento puzza di ppa
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23803563/
<ExPBoy> appunto
<pinguinone> cristian_c come faccio a cambiare server?
<cristian_c> pinguinone impenitente
<pinguinone> ?
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<pinguinone> Quindi...
<pinguinone> dovrei fare così:"sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 /ppa
<pinguinone> "?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: leggi attentamente la guida
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<pinguinone> Ok ma non capisco cosa devo rimuovere esattamente
<cristian_c> !ripristino | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ExPBoy> meglio va
<ExPBoy> e non usate ppa altrimenti vi si inchioda tutto
<cristian_c> e viene il baubau a spaventsrvi la notte
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> s/a
<pinguinone> Cioè praticamente devo ripristinare Ubuntu? Non basta togliere il ppa che non va?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: non mi sembra tu sia in condizione di fsrlo
<cristian_c> farlo
<cristian_c> non leggi la guida
<pinguinone> L'ho letta e mi dice di togliere con ppa-purge un singolo pacchetto ma non capisco quale pacchetto togliere
<cristian_c> pinguinone: quindi applica la soluzione più semplice per te, e vivi felice
<ExPBoy> pinguinone, tu non hai un solo ppa
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ehm, dove la leggi l'affermazione che hai fatto?
<ExPBoy> hai un disastro
<cristian_c> pinguinone: tra l'altro non è la prima volta che vieni trovato con repository esterni
<ExPBoy> aahhh
<pinguinone> "Ad esempio, se si volesse eliminare il ppa di LibreOffice, il comando sarà il seguente:"
<pinguinone> Uso software esterni se mi servono....non devo farlo?
<cristian_c> 'un singolo pacchetto' <- non è scritto da nessuna parte
<ExPBoy> ok fa come vuoi ma qui i software esterni non sono supportati
<Carlin0> pinguinone, puoi farlo ma a  tuo rischio e pericolo
<pinguinone> Scusate ho fatto confusione tra "singolo pacchetto" e "ppa"
<pinguinone> Sì certo
<pinguinone> lo faccio a mio rischio e pericolo ma devo capire come risolvere nel caso di problemi
<cristian_c> pinguinone: i ppa non sono l'unica soluzione per installare i software, sopratutto se chi li aggiunge non li sa gestire
<pinguinone> Ok, cerco di informarmi meglio
<pinguinone> scusate il disturbo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: se installassi i software in altro modo, forse i problemi li eviteresti
<cristian_c> pinguinone: un attimo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: history | grep add-apt-repository
<pinguinone> history | grep add-apt-repository
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23803614/
<cristian_c> pinguinone: nell'output trovi quello che ti serve da usare nel comando di ppa-purge
<cristian_c> pinguinone: buona fortuna
<pinguinone> Perfetto grazie mille
<ItsDamio> Buongiorno, sto installando Linux Ubuntu 16.10 e avevo un dubbio riguardante l'area di swap, quanti GB devo dedicare a questa area?
<Riccardone> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<panedp> Buongiorno a tutti,premetto che sono un neofita e non un fenomeno,ho questo errore e non riesco ad aggiornare, alcuni programmi non funzionano dopo che non aggiorna, errore: E:The package linux-headers-4.4.0-59 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<gigirock> panedp , prova sudo apt install -f
<panedp> gigirock,dice che deve essere reinstallato ma non è possibile trovarnl'archivio
<gigirock> panedp, sudo apt clean
<gigirock> poi sudo apt update
<gigirock> poi sudo apt upgrade
<panedp> grazie or ha scaricato dei pacchetti,vedo se funzione ancora grazi
<suz> ciao ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu, per l'esattezza ubuntu mate 16.04lts. non riesco a connettermi al wifi, legge le reti,seleziono la mia ed inserisco la password corretta, premo "connect", si chiude il riquadro e da segno che cerca di connettersi, e poi riappare il riquadro con la richiesta di password...
<gigirock> suz, che modem hai quello di tim ?
<gigirock> suz quindi hai installato senza connessione di rete ?
<gigirock> suz non in privato
<gigirock> suz negli altri dispositivi collegati a quel modem dovevi fare particolari operazioni per collegarti al wifi ?
<suz> no, solo inserire la password
<gigirock> suz tipo andare sul modem a premere un tasto
<suz> no no, inserisco semplicemente la password
<gigirock> suz sai dove si trova network manager ?
<suz> no, posso cercarlo...
<gigirock> suz ma durante l'installazione di ubuntu eri collegata a internet con il wifi ?
<suz> si
<gigirock> ok , sei su un portatile ?
<suz> però aspetta, non ho istallato ancora, sto facendo la "prova" diciamo prima di istallare
<suz> si sono su un portatile
<gigirock> ahhh ok , allora sul tuo portatile non c'e' un tasto per attivare il wifi ?
<suz> no, non c'è un tasto per attivare il wifi
<gigirock> suz apri un terminale
<suz> però ripeto la rete la vedo, e vedo il segnale che ha, è solo che non mi fa accedere
<suz> ok apro terminale, un secondo perchè non l'ho mai fatto prima...
<suz> terminale aperto
<gigirock> suz, scrivi "sudo service network-manager restart"
<gigirock> senza le virgolette
<suz> mannaggia, un secondo devo mettere la tastiera italiana altrimenti non trovo il trattino
<gigirock> ecco suz , la pass contiene caratteri speciali, che con la tastiera us potrebbero confonderti ?
<suz> no, l'avevo messa in chiaro, la pass era corretta
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> suz dal terminale sudo loadkeys it
<suz> mi dice "loading it" e poi mi richiede ubuntu-mate: $
<suz> perdonami la "s" che ho messo è sbagliata, in sostanza mi richiede di inserire un comando
<suz> ho provato cmq anch eil comando per il service manager che hai indicato, ma anche qui nula di fatto, è come se non gli dessi il comando
<gigirock> prova adesso il trattino dalla tastiera ....
<gigirock> suz , potrebbe essere che il chip in uso per il wifi del tuo pc non sia configurato nel mate per ora ma una volta che ti colleghi con qualche configurazione o aggiornamento lo facciamo funzionare
<gigirock> suz , per sapere quale e' il tuo wifi chip devi dare lshw dal terminale e poi cercare nella lista che ne viene fuori se vuoi salvare la lista per spulciarla poi dai lshw > lista.txt poi con gedit lista.txt puoi leggere la lista
<gigirock> suz, cmq puoi installare senza rete , se hai win 10 devi 'spegnere' fast boot e secure boot per non avere problemi
<suz> si si ho già tolto fast boot e secure boot, ma mi consigli di installare magari connettendomi ocn la LAN e poi risolvere questa questione? oppure provo a riscaricare da capo il file d'installazione? oppure passare proprio ad un'altra versione tipo gnome?
<gigirock> suz,la versione non cambia molto se puoi fare installazione con cavo ethernet e' meglio anche perche' il sistema si aggiorna automaticamente e quasi sicuramente sistema il problema del wifi
<suz> ok tante tante grazie per l'aiuto gigirock
<gigirock> suz, torna qui dopo l'installazione se ti serve aiuto , altrimenti buon ubuntu
<suz> gigirock grazie ancora. spero di no, ma sicuramente qualcosa di nuovo da chiedere prima o poi ci sarà. buona serata
<damiano97> Buonasera, ho un problema con Ubuntu, prima installazione, primo approccio, tutto perfetto, unico problema il wifi.
<damiano97> Con windows il wifi andava bene, con ubuntu il segnale è più debole
<damiano97> Come posso risolvere il problema?
<fabio_cc> damiano97, è notevole la differenza?
<fabio_cc> damiano97, in base a cosa deduci che il segnale è più debole?
<damiano97> lo dico perché con windows a 10 metri dal modem il wi fi andava benissimo, con ubuntu a 10 metri non mi trova neanche la rete wi fi
<fabio_cc> damiano97, ok
<fabio_cc> damiano97, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> damiano97, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<damiano97> 16.10
<fabio_cc> damiano97, se hai già dato il primo comando, adesso: sudo lshw -c network | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> damiano97, è il wifi integrato? o usb?
<damiano97> si si, wifi integrato
<damiano97> primo comando inserito, ora procedo con il secondo
<fabio_cc> damiano97, ok
<fabio_cc> damiano97, il secondo ti darà un link, incollalo qui
<damiano97> va bene
<fabio_cc> damiano97, notebook?
<damiano97> si
<damiano97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805775 ecco il link
<fabio_cc> damiano97, dai qualche dettaglio sul portatile
<damiano97> intel i7 6700hq skylake 2.60ghz con turbo a 3.40ghz 8 gb di ram scheda video gtx 950m con 4gb di grafica dedicati 1 tb hdd
<fabio_cc> damiano97, marca notebook?
<damiano97> HP
<fabio_cc> damiano97, leggi questo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/778589/realtek-wifi-driver-problem-rtl8723be-weak-signal
<fabio_cc> damiano97, adesso ceno, mi assento una mezz'ora
<damiano97> va bene, io intanto leggo e cerco di capire qualcosa
<damiano97> da quello che ho letto una volta che nel terminale inserico "iwconfig" dovrei prendere nota del numero WLP ma non lo trovo, tutto quello che mi da è:
<damiano97> lo        no wireless extensions.
<damiano97> wlo1      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"TP-LINK_EB72A0"
<damiano97>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Access Point: 10:FE:ED:EB:72:A0
<damiano97>           Bit Rate=150 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<damiano97>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
<damiano97>           Power Management:off
<damiano97> fabio_cc mi si era disconnesso il canale ma ora sono entrato di nuovo
<fabio_cc> damiano97, non si era disconnesso, il fatto è che hai incollato molte righe in canale e ubot-it ti ha espulso
<fabio_cc> !paste | damiano97
<ubot-it> damiano97: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fabio_cc> damiano97, nel tuo caso l'interfaccia che ti interessa è: wlo1
<damiano97> e che numero devo segnare?
<rocco62> ciao. non riesco ad attivare webcam e bluetooth. in una precedente chat mi è stato consigliato di partire con una sessione di prova e così stofacendo. cosa devo fare ora?
<fabio_cc> damiano97, nulla, semplicemente dovrai dare dei comandi in cui ti serve il nome dell'interfaccia, che è wlo1
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | rocco62
<ubot-it> rocco62: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<damiano97> fabio_cc non riesco a capire quali comandi devo dare
<rocco62> il portatile è un Lenovo ideapad 100. la versione di ubuntu è 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> damiano97: hai parlato di wlp
<cristian_c> damiano97: ma la tua interfaccia di rete si chiama in modo diverso
<cristian_c> damiano97: fabio_cc faceva riferimento a questo
<cristian_c> rocco62: esattamente, cos' hai cercato di fare per farli andare, in live?
<cristian_c> rocco62: apri un terminale
<rocco62> fatto
<fabio_cc> damiano97, devi seguire quel link, dove al posto di wlp13s0 nel caso tuo c'è wlo1
<cristian_c> rocco62: sei sulla live usb , vero?
<rocco62> live cd
<cristian_c> rocco62: ubuntu non ci sta in un cd
<cristian_c> rocco62: dvd?
<rocco62> si
<cristian_c> rocco62: dvd 16.04?
<rocco62> scsa
<rocco62> dvd 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> rocco62: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> rocco62: lsb_release -a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<rocco62> fatto
<cristian_c> rocco62: in entrambi i casi incolla le righe url risultanti
<cristian_c> qui
<rocco62> https://ptpb.pw/GgAx   https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<cristian_c> rocco62: il secondo link da schermata vuota
<cristian_c> rocco62: digita: whoami
<damiano97> va bene seguo la guida e vi faccio sapere più tardi che ora ho da fare, grazie mille
<cristian_c> rocco62: digita anche: rfkill list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<fabio_cc> damiano97, prego
<rocco62> mi dice solo "ubuntu"
<rocco62> https://ptpb.pw/Qvpq  come risposta all'ultima digitazione
<cristian_c> rocco62: lspci -nnk | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<rocco62> https://ptpb.pw/FcF2
<cristian_c> mooolto strano
<cristian_c> riguardo il bluetooth , intendo
<cristian_c> rocco62: riguardo la webcam, come l'hai provata in live?
<rocco62> con cheese
<rocco62> mi da lucina accesa ma schermata nera
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> rocco62: intanto, digita: dmesg | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<rocco62> https://ptpb.pw/tp9l
<cristian_c> rocco62:
<cristian_c> rocco62: sbaglio o hai avuto un boot lunghissimo?
<cristian_c> tempi di avvio del sistema veramente lunghi
<rocco62> si
<cristian_c>  115.131150] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Lenovo EasyCamera (13d3:5744) [ 115.186062] input: Lenovo EasyCamera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-6/2-6:1.0/input/input8 [ 115.186195] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo [ 115.186198] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
<cristian_c> rocco62: beh, è abbastanza un'anomalia, anche se non il primo caso
<rocco62> non c'è speranza allora?
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo
<cristian_c> stavo parlando del boot
<cristian_c> non vedo messaggi relativi al bluetooth, come se non fosse rilevato
<cristian_c> c'è solo l'interfaccia dello switch (tastino)
<cristian_c> rocco62: un attimo
<cristian_c> devo vedere che ideapad è
<cristian_c> rocco62: domandona: hai già provato la 16.10?
<rocco62> no
<cristian_c> rocco62: per quanto riguarda la webcam, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> (la webcam pare riconosciuta, invece)
<cristian_c> rocco62: e digita: cheese
<cristian_c> rocco62: manda il contenuto della risposta del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | rocco62
<ubot-it> rocco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<rocco62> niente. lucina accesa, schermo nero e interfaccia non attivabile. nessuna risposta sul terminale
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> si può vedere il log di sistema
<cristian_c> ma intanto vorrei capire il nome esatto del portatile
<cristian_c> ideapad 100 à un po' generico
<rocco62> lenovo ideapad 100 intelcore i3
<cristian_c> rocco62: sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<rocco62> https://ptpb.pw/atZY
<rocco62> non riesco a mandarlo con paste
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/684041/ubuntu-debian-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-100s-linux-has-issues-with-this-laptop
<rocco62> se ho capito bene tutto dovrebbe girare con Windows 10? l'ho comprato con quello. e comunque c'è una virtual box con windows 10
<cristian_c> rocco62: ecco l'errore, ho postato un link che parla sopratutto di un altro ideapad
<cristian_c> xche ha caratteristiche diverse dal tuo
<cristian_c> *che
<cristian_c> rocco62: ok, questo è più focalizzato: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761275/bluetooth-not-working-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-100-15iby-wi-fi-unstable-too
<rocco62> per ora a me il wifi funziona. devo fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/607339/rtl8723be-bluetooth-does-not-work
<cristian_c> rimanda a questo link, dal link precedente
<cristian_c> però il tuo chip è rtl8188ee e non rtl8723be
<cristian_c> rocco62: ho un'idea
<cristian_c> rocco62: puoi fare due cose:
<cristian_c> 1) controllare il bios e vedere se il bluetooth/wifi sono visibili lì
<cristian_c> e attivati/disativati
<cristian_c> rocco62: 2) sei in dual boot?
<rocco62> sono sul dvd
<rocco62> non ho capito la prima. ora io lavoro col wifi attivo, ma il problema è sul bluetooth. quindi il primo è visibile/attivo, il secondo no
<cristian_c> rocco62: sì sì, non intendo in questo momento
<rocco62> ah ok
<cristian_c> intendo quali sistemi sono presenti sull'hard disj
<cristian_c> disk
<rocco62> solo il 16.04
<cristian_c> rocco62: vai nel bios, verifica che il bluetooth sia attivo, se presente
<cristian_c> e nel caso attivalo
<cristian_c> rocco62: hai rimosso windows 10?
<rocco62> si. totalmente
<cristian_c> è strano, non so se possa dipendere da windows
<cristian_c> poteva essere utile recuperare da windows il nome del chip bluetooth
<cristian_c> non sono sicuro che sia anch'esso rtl8188ee , come il wifi
<cristian_c> rocco62: altra cosa che puoi fare, è scaricare la 16.10
<rocco62> si puo vedere con la virtual box?
<rocco62> per la webcam invece?
<cristian_c> rocco62: non penso che con virtualbox lo mostri, ma puoi provare
<cristian_c> rocco62: per quanto riguarda la webcam, vai in /var/log
<cristian_c> rocco62: e apri il file syslog, che contiene il registro del sistema
<rocco62> ok. faccio allora le prove che mi hai suggerito. grazie
<cristian_c> lì dovremmo recuperare info riguardo l'avvio di cheese
<cristian_c> rocco62: facci sapere
<rocco62> sono nel file syslog
<rocco62> te lo posto?
<cristian_c> rocco62: sì
<cristian_c> se possbile
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere quanto è lungo e quante righe accetta pastebin
<rocco62> non va con filepicker
<cristian_c> rocco62: più che altro interessa l'ultima parte, quando hai aperto cheese
<cristian_c> !paste | rocco62
<ubot-it> rocco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<rocco62> ok. io stacco grazie
<damiano97> ho risolto il problema del wifi, grazie fabio_cc
<damiano97> quando si collega fateglielo sapere, grazie ancora
<vdhbnhjxvb> Salve, ho provato ad installare Ubuntu 16.04 su portatile ma all'avvio dice "Operating System not Found", non riesco a risolvere il problema
<Carlin0> !dettagli | vdhbnhjxvb
<ubot-it> vdhbnhjxvb: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-08
<Guest89494> Ragazzi ho un problema con una stampante epson, xp245. La stampante funziona perfettamente. Purtroppo non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner. Ho un pc con xubuntu 16.04 32bit non molto potente. Monta un atom con 2gb di ram. Ho scaricato i driver dal sito epson. Iscan v3. installato da sh. Parte tutto riconosce lo scanner parte la scansione ma verso
<Guest89494>  la fine il file scansionato sparisce. Ho provato anche i driver più vecchi ma non parte proprio iscan. e ho provato anche simplescan o xsane ma niente. non ne vuole sapre. tutto collegato su porta usb. ho bisogno dello scanner. grazie in anticipo ragazzi
<xubi> ciao a tutti :)
<xubi> avrei un problemino su xubuntu
<xubi> con samba
<xubi> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore ?
<xubi> :) :)
<Carlin0> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubi> az, pardon
<xubi> uso xubuntu su 2 computer, ho utlizzato un'interfaccia grafica per configurare le condivisioni samba. su cartelle di prova funziona, aggiungo la cartella, imposto la cartella come visibile e accessibile, imposto l'accesso per tutti, riavvio la sessione e entro dal'altro pc. questo procedimento non funziona su qualsiasi cartella di un hdd diverso da
<xubi>  quello su cui ho il so o la home, come mai ?
<Guest89494> quale interfaccia grafica samba hai utilizzato? provo ad aiutarti io.
<xubi> system-config-samba grazie
<Guest89494> penso che devi montare l'hard disk all'avvio del sistema. quando riavvii tutti gli hard disk escuso quello deve sta il so non sono montati in automatico
<xubi> l'hdd al momento della condivisione era montato, in effetti all'avvio non lo è, nel senso che in fstab non è impostato per montarsi all'avvio
<xubi> lo avevo montato manualmente e poi ho fatto la condivisione
<Mr_Pan> xubi, mettilo in automount dentro fstab altrimento non puo´ funzionare ...
<xubi> ok ci provo, fstab non lo modifico da una vita
<Guest89494> altrimenti da interfaccia grafica se hai l'applicazione dischi puoi impostarlo all'avvio da li. ma non sono sicuro che su xubuntu c'è
<Guest89494> prova a cercare dischi su xubuntu e vedi
<Guest89494> da li ti permette di montare il disco all'avvio.
<xubi> no da lì niente, sto lanciando blkid e rimembrando cose :)
<Guest89494> strano se hai dischi su xubuntu non dovresti avere problemi
<xubi> l'hdd è sata, vedo opzioni per i dischi collegati
<Guest89494> se premi sui due ingranaggi dovrebbe uscire opzioni di montaggio
<xubi> non c'è, usavo ubuntu, ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, su xubuntu non è lo stesso programma pare
<xubi> :(
<Mr_Pan> xubi, su xubuntu lo devi installare
<Mr_Pan> !info gnome-disks
<ubot-it> Package gnome-disks does not exist in xenial
<xubi> in caso lo installo, mi piacerebbe imparare ad editare fstab, volontari per aiutarmi ?
<Mr_Pan> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 944 kB
<xubi> per ora ho rimediato l'uuid non ho capito se devo creare per forza una cartella in /mnt
<Mr_Pan> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Mr_Pan> xubi, in /mnt o dovunque tu voglia montare il disco ... crea la relativa cartella
<xubi> ok mi sembra di capire che mettere 'defaults' tra le opzioni dovrebbe bastare
<Mr_Pan> xubi, si
<xubi> ultima colonna pass, attiva o disattiva il controllo fsck... quindi ??
<xubi> 0,1,2 ?
<Guest89494> nessuno può aiutare me non lo scanner ? Ragazzi ho un problema con una stampante epson, xp245. La stampante funziona perfettamente. Purtroppo non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner. Ho un pc con xubuntu 16.04 32bit non molto potente. Monta un atom con 2gb di ram. Ho scaricato i driver dal sito epson. Iscan v3. installato da sh. Parte tutto riconosc
<Guest89494> e lo scanner parte la scansione ma verso la fine il file scansionato sparisce. Ho provato anche i driver più vecchi ma non parte proprio iscan. e ho provato anche simplescan o xsane ma niente. non ne vuole sapre. tutto collegato su porta usb. ho bisogno dello scanner. grazie in anticipo ragazzi
<Mr_Pan> Guest89494, hai provato ad usare Xsane
<Mr_Pan> scusa letto ora
<Guest89494> si l'ho scritto ma niente
<Guest89494> non va
<Guest89494> non so se con xsane per i driver c'è qualche pacchetto aggiuntivo da installare
<Guest89494> mi bastano anche dei driver open, prima con l'hp e simple scan non ho avuto questo problema. tutto riconosciuto in automatico
<xubi> funziona ! grazieeeee ho aggiunto il disco a fstab e la condivisione funziona, potrò archiviare dei dvd su un hdd interno dato che su un pc il lettore dvd è rotto. Thanks !! :) :)
<Guest89494> sono contento per te, spero di risolvere anche io con questo maledetto scanner epson
<it-32> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere c'e' modo di far riconoscere la tastiera di un portatile toshiba l755 a ubuntu? grazie
<it-32> scusatemi ancora per il mio problema se seguo la procedura descritta qui potrei risolvere? https://www.lffl.org/2012/01/ubuntu-tasti-fn-non-riconosciuti-ecco.html grazie
<gigirock> it-32, ma che versione di ubuntu installi/installato  ?
<it-32> Ubuntu 17.10
<Versilia> ciao
<Versilia> secondo voi è normale che in software non riesco a trovare thunderbird?
<Versilia> *riesca
<Mr_Pan> Versilia,
<Mr_Pan> !info thunderbird
<ubot-it> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:38.6.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 34136 kB, installed size 92061 kB
<xubi> ciao a tutti, non riesco a scrivere con k3b su una cartella che non sia locale, è possibile farlo ?
<Versilia> Mr_Pan: non hai capito la domanda
<Mr_Pan> Versilia, si trova nei repo Thunderbird ...
<Versilia> Mr_Pan: c'è un repo a parte?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Carlin0> In component main
<Versilia> Mr_Pan: no
<Versilia> Mr_Pan: non mi appare
<Carlin0> software center è buggatissimo
<Carlin0> Versilia, sudo apt install thunderbird
<xubi> mi spiego meglio, ho condiviso una cartella su un altro pc rispetto a quello che ha il masterizzatore, vorrei che la cartella di destinazione fosse quella condivisa ma in 'rete' non la trovo e se clicco su 'samba shares' mi dice che è impossibile trovare qualsiasi workgroup
<Versilia> Carlin0: vuoi dire che è normale che a volte lo vedo a volte no?
<Carlin0> Versilia, installa synaptic (gestore pacchetti) e usa quello per installare /disinstallare
<Carlin0> Versilia, sudo apt install synaptic
<Versilia> Carlin0: come una volta quindi
<Versilia> posso fare una duinanda? q9
<Versilia> quindi software center è una cagata, come mai non lo sistemano?
<Carlin0> Versilia, da quanto mi ricordo io non ha mai funzionato bene
<Mr_Pan> Versilia, lascia perdere perche´non lo sistemano ... isntalalti Synaptic e vivi felice  :D
<Versilia> altra domanda: però le versioni che si trovano su sofware center e su synaptic sono uguali visto che i repo sono gli stessi?
<Carlin0> stessa roba , come hai detto sono gli stessi repo
<Versilia> Mr_Pan: per quelli come me che sono un po' imbranati su ubuntu vuoi mettere usare un interfaccia come sofware center? ;)
<Carlin0> se installi da terminale idem
<Versilia> grazie
<Mr_Pan> Versilia, synaptic ha lo stesso interfaccia ma almeno funziona
<gigirock> Versilia, il problema che ogni distro o de diverso fa una interfaccia diversa per un diverso software center.....
<gigirock> Versilia, poi Canonical da tempo non ha + un proprio sw center......
<Versilia> ultima domanda: ho scaricato anche thunderbird da sito, e al versione è più aggiornata che quella su synaptic. Quella istallata con Synaptic si aggiorna da sola? e se invece uso solo la versione scaricata dal sito non si aggiornerà mai in automatico vero?
<gigirock> Versilia, sudo apt install <quellochevuoi> non mi sembra un dramma ........
<gigirock> Versilia, dipende dalla politica di thunberdird....non da ubuntu
<Versilia> gigirock: macché dramma, basta che ci sia qualcuno in chat
<gigirock> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> Versilia, dai installa e via, cmq thunderbird e' di gran lunga il migliore client di posta per linux
<gigirock> it-32, come e' finita ?
<Versilia> gigirock: Per inciso, ho già installato 2 giorni fa. a volte si fanno domande giusto per sapere le cose
<gigirock> Versilia, sono domande 'di sbarramento'
<gigirock> xubi, non ho capito cosa vuoi ottenere
<Versilia> gigirock: che vuol dire?
<gigirock> Versilia, domande fatte per perdere tempo
<Versilia> gigirock: ma non è vero, se uno non è pratico ha anche voglia di imparare le cos
<gigirock> Versilia, hai messo whatsapp ?
<Versilia> gigirock: dove?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> azz pensavo di essere in chat...
<gigirock> Versilia, cambia chan
<darkdavide76> buongiorno a tutti
<darkdavide76> una cortesia .ho installato ubuntu 17.10,e sto provando ad installare python,ma mi da problemi,qualche suggerimento per utilizzare python su questa versione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> darkdavide76, problemi a installarlo o a utilizzarlo ?
<darkdavide76> ad installarlo ,perche' mi da problemi con dipendenze e comunque non c'e' una guida esatta
<Carlin0> !info python
<ubot-it> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<Carlin0> per installarlo sudo apt install python
<darkdavide76> un attimo che ci provo
<darkdavide76> per vedere se e' installato senza che ti mando l output oppure vuoi vedere l output??
<Carlin0> darkdavide76, ha dato errori l'esecuzione del comando ?
<darkdavide76> no,ma al termine scrive che zero pacchettio sono stati aggiornati rimossi e cosi via
<darkdavide76> cio' vuol dire che era gia installato o ho solo impostato l installazione manuale
<Carlin0> se non ha dato errori è installato
<darkdavide76> come posso avere conferma dal terminale??
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep python
<darkdavide76> mi da una lista di credo moduli python
<darkdavide76> credevo ci fossero problemi sulla 17,10 dato che inizialente stavo provando ad installare python con ill numero di versione
<darkdavide76> sempre da terminale
<darkdavide76> allora grazie Carlin0
<darkdavide76> arrivederci a tutti e buon lavoro
<Bobb> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Bobb> Mi serve una mano con il mio bluetooth
<Bobb> Qualcuno disponibile?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bobb> Ho un Asus F555L in dual boot con Windows 10 e Ubuntu 16.04 TLS
<Bobb> Ma il bluetooth su quest'ultimo non rileva e non viene rilevato
<Bobb> Qualche consiglio su come risolvere questo problema?
<Bobb> Ho provato a seguire qualche guida ma sono risposte molto specifiche
<Mr_Pan> !bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> non seguire guide a casao prese in giro ... dammi retta
<Mr_Pan> affidati a documentazione ufficiale
<Bobb> Già Provato ma non trovo la cartella "examples"
<Bobb> Quindi se avete altri aiuti
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download |
<jk^> mi è uscita una finestra per fare gli aggiornamenti, ho fatto "Installa" poi dopo poco mi dice. "Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati" "Ciò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate"
<Carlin0> jk^,  disabilita i backports
<jk^> ok, ma questa finestra che è apparsa che c'ha due pulsanti "Impostazioni" e "Ok"
<jk^> mica devo fare "Ok"?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> apri il gestore aggiornamenti e disabilita i backports
<Carlin0> impostazioni
<jk^> fatto ma la finestra resta lì
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Carlin0> nel terminale
<jk^> fatto
<Carlin0> sparito ?
<jk^> no
<Carlin0> jk^, hai disabilitato i backports ?
<jk^> si è "disabilitato" il tasto impostazioni
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/gD47Y7Km
<Carlin0> hai messo dei ppa
<jk^> non so cosa sono
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> copia questo nel terminale
<Carlin0> non sai cosa sono ma intanto li hai messi seguendo guide a casaccio prese dal web
<Carlin0> dopo quel comando dai di nuovo sudo apt update
<Carlin0> e poi sudo apt upgrade
<jk^> no, mi hanno detto man mano cosa fare, un operatore della community...
<jk^> spè si sta bloccando tutto
<Carlin0> che comunity ?
<jk^> #ubuntu
<Carlin0> qui ?
<jk^> no
<jk^> #ubuntu
<Carlin0> la prossima volta visto che sono loro a farti fare casini vai da loro anche a sbrigarli
<jk^> il casino era tor
<Carlin0> !info tor
<jk^> che dice che è meglio installarlo in una maniera complicatissima che scaricarlo dal sito, ma non so perchè
<ubot-it> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.6-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1045 kB, installed size 3579 kB
<Carlin0> vai da loro ..
<jk^> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Carlin0> tor è nei repo ufficiali non serve aggiungere ppa
<jk^> dal repo ufficiale non lo installa
<jk^> cioè lo scarica, poi alla prima apertura esce di nuovo una barra di avanzamento download, poi installazione e poi dice
<jk^> che la chiave non è giusta
<Carlin0> jk^, vai da loro please
<gigirock> Carlin0, in chat non mi appare nessun nome .....
<Carlin0> gigirock, hai qualcosa che non va
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, cosa hai toccato ?
<gigirock> beh devo fare una delicata operazione .....
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-09
<cOEZ> Ubuntu 16.04 il mio bluetooth non rileva e non viene rilevato
<cOEZ> Consiglio su come risolvere il problema?
<cOEZ> HELP PLEASE
<gluca> ho comprato un chiavetta usb della d-link, dwa-131 h/w E1 s/w 5.04. Ubuntu non la vede, bisognerebbe installare il driver, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> gluca, che ubuntu ?
<gluca> gnome. Premetto che non ho internet
<Carlin0> se non hai internet non facciamo nulla
<Mr_Pan> gluca, e senza connessione come fai ,... ?
<gluca> ho scaricato il drive dal sito australiano della d-ling, ma con ill comando make mi da errore
<gluca> appena configuro la chiavetta ho la connessione
<Carlin0> connetti via cavo
<gluca> non ho il cavo
<gluca> non è possibile installare il driver senza avere una connessione ad internet?
<Carlin0> gluca, devo vedere degli output prodotti da quel pc e se non è connesso non posso vederli
<Carlin0> che ubuntu cmq ? 16.04 ?
<gluca> 16.04
<gluca> Install:
<gluca> 1. tar zxvf 20140812_rtl8192EU_linux_v4.3.1.1_11320.tar.gz
<gluca>    and cd to 20140812_rtl8192EU_linux_v4.3.1.1_11320
<gluca> 2. make
<gluca> 3. su-> enter your root password
<gluca> dovrei installare il driver di una dwa-131 senza collegamento ad internet, qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Carlin0> !paste | gluca altrmenti il bot si arrabbia
<ubot-it> gluca altrmenti il bot si arrabbia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> gluca, te l'ho appena detto , senza collegamento no di sicuro
<gluca> ma su un sito della d-link in australia ho scaricato il driver, solo che non si riesce a compilare
<gluca> scusa se ti disturbo, ma se hai un collegamento in internet, non puoi scaricarmeli e mandarmeli vi aemail
<Mr_Pan> gluca, e se tu non hai internet come te lo scarichi  ?  ?
<gluca> da lavoro, adesso sono collegato da lavoro
<gluca> quando avrò installato la chiavetta usb avrò anch'io il collegamento in internet
<gluca> ma tanto con il collegamento si scaricano i driver, basta che io li abbia e poi posso procedere
<gigirock> gluca, cerca su github o simili trovi il driver bell'e compilato
<Mr_Pan> gluca, ma a casa non puoi collegar eil cavo e poi torni qua  ?
<gluca> non ho l'adsl
<gluca> github.com, giuisto
<gluca> ho visto il sito ma ho capito ben poco
<Mr_Pan> gluca, la chiavett ain questione che revisione e´ ?   perche´ cambiano i chip e i relativi driver ... dovrebbe essere scritto sulla chiavetta o sulla scatola
<gluca> h/w E1 s/w 5.04
<gluca> ho scaricato il driver in formato zip, cosa devo fare adesso
<Financo1> Buonasera, ho l'hdd con due partizioni, si di una è installata ubuntu 16.04.3 sull'altra windowd 10. Non riesco più dopo aver effettuato la scelta dei kernel,ne ho due,ad accedere ad ubuntu perchè appare un errore di kernel panic.Cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> gluca, segui questa guida passo passo https://askubuntu.com/questions/738911/install-dwa-131-wifi-dongle-driver-under-ubuntu-14-04-4/738997#738997
<Mr_Pan> gluca, solo il primo paragrafo
<Carlin0> Financo1, hai provato a scegliere opzioni avanzate e poi il kernel vecchio ?
<Carlin0> aveva fretta
<Carlin0> Financo1, hai provato a scegliere opzioni avanzate e poi il kernel vecchio ?
<Mr_Pan> caduto
<gluca> solo il primo paragrafo, ok
<gluca> ci provo questa sera, grazie
<Financo1> Si non entro ugualmente con entrambi
<Guest38383> salve a tutti!che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per il mio aspire 5738zg?
<Financo1> Anche in opzioni avanzate ho fatto anche un fsck da live ma è uguale
<Carlin0> Financo1, hai problemi di connessione ?
<Guest38383> io ho appena scaricato questa versione.ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> Guest38383, che cpu ha quel pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Financo1> No adesso sto utilixzando uno smartphone
<Carlin0> Financo1, perchè cadi di continuo
<Financo1> Non so la connessione c'è
<Financo1> Provo ad entrare in chat con la live se ci sono problemi
<Carlin0> Financo1, magari fai una foto alla schermata , può darsi che si capisca meglio cosa sia successo
<Financo1> Si
<Financo1> Eccola non so se si vede https://ibb.co/c2Xmj6
<Mr_Pan> Financo1, si vede ...
<Mr_Pan> ma devi reinstallare... sei in kernel panic ...
<Financo1> Da cosa può dipendere dato che ubuntu è andata sempre bene
<Carlin0> non trova /sbin/init non so cosa possa essere successo
<Financo1> Ed il kernel panic si è verificato tutto d'un tratto senza che io facessi niente
<gigirock> Financo1, gli ultimi messaggi parlano di RADEON e apci......
<Financo1> Ho tre partizioni / /home e /swap formatto solo la /
<Financo1> Si dimmi scusa
<gigirock> Financo1, pero' controlla se c'e' bios uefi se c'e' fastart fastboot e secure boot....
<Mr_Pan> Financo1, se hai la home separata ... reisnstalla scegliendo partizionamento manuale
<Mr_Pan> Financo1, la / la formatti e la /home la riassegni senza formattare se hai documenti che non vuoi perdere
<Mr_Pan> Financo1, hai provato ad instllare/aggiornare driver raden (vedo un errore backlight controller not found,.,)
<Financo1> Avevi scritto di radeon e acpi volevi dirmi qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Financo1> Gli ultimi aggiornamenti che ho fatto sono quelli rilasciati dalla distro con apt-dist upgrade
<Financo1> Non ho ne aggiornato ne installato driver
<Simo_Simo> Salve, Gentilmente qualcuno sà quali sono i requisisti di sistema minimi/consigliati per l'istallazione della distribuzione "mythubuntu"?
<Simo_Simo> Salve, Gentilmente qualcuno sà quali sono i requisisti di sistema minimi/consigliati per l'istallazione della distribuzione "mythubuntu"?
<Simo_Simo> Salve, Gentilmente qualcuno sà quali sono i requisisti di sistema minimi/consigliati per l'istallazione della distribuzione "mythubuntu"?
<le23456on> buonasera a tutti
<le23456on> non riesco a far funzionare il wifi con ubuntu 17, in prova su usb
<le23456on> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<dodox85> ciao
<dodox85> ciao
<dodox85> ho un problema
<dextm80> ciao a tutti qualcuno che si intende di apache?
<Carlin0> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-10
<nickkk> Buongiorno a tutti, stamattina ho aggiornato ubuntu con il nuovo kernel 4.4.0-108 riavviando il sistema non si avvia più. Suggerimenti?
<Mr_Pan> nickkk, dal menu di grub seleziona uno dei kernel + vecchi sicuramente funzionanti
<Mr_Pan> e poi vai a leggerti gli errori nei log
<nickkk> come leggo gli errori nei log
<gigirock> nickkk, ma hai aggiornato di tua iniziativa ?
<nickkk> no no
<nickkk> mi ha chiesto di aggiornare e poi di riavviare
<gigirock> ok
<nickkk> Mr_Pan: mi diresti come leggere i log degli errori per favore
<[Enrico]> nickkk: può anche essere utile avviare il sistema senza lo splash per vedere i log del boot. Quando arrivi al boot loader puoi editare la entry do boot. Rimuovi "quiet splash" dalla riga kernel e avvia, dovresti vedere il progresso del boot e, con un po' di fortuna, l'errore o comunque capire dove si blocca
<nickkk> Enrico scusami ma non ho capito potresti dirmi cosa fare perchè non sono un gran esperto
<[Enrico]> nickkk: sai cos'è grub, il boot loader?
<nickkk> il grub si avvia all'inizio dove ti fa scegliere ubuntu windows per intenderci
<[Enrico]> nickkk: esattamente! ecco nel grub quando scegli ubuntu invece che prevere invio premi il tasto er
<[Enrico]> e
<[Enrico]> il tasto e :)
<nickkk> ok poi?
<[Enrico]> nickkk: ti appare questa schermata https://imgur.com/delete/ZgKHWsZ8aex8LvR
<[Enrico]> nickkk: cancella il quiet splash dalla pentultima riga
<[Enrico]> poi premi F10
<nickkk> come si cancella
<[Enrico]> con il backspace
<[Enrico]> è come se fosse un file di testo
<nickkk> poi f10 e che cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<[Enrico]> fa il boot
<[Enrico]> ma dovresti vedere più informazioni sullo schermo
<[Enrico]> dovresti....
<nickkk> ma questa cosa dovrei farla sul kernel che non funziona vero?
<[Enrico]> nickkk: si
<nickkk> ok
<nickkk> ascolta Enrico, tu hai aggiornato al 4.4.0-108
<nickkk> non hai problemi?
<[Enrico]> nickkk: a dirla tutta io non uso molto ubuntu. La mia VM con ubuntu 16.04 usa il kernel 4.10 non il 4.4 (l'ho installata non molto tempo fa e ti becchi il kernel nuovo con le immagini recenti, ma non se fai gli aggiornamenti normali...... vai a capire)
<nickkk> va bene
<nickkk> secondo te se provassi a cancellare il kernel ultimo installato e rifare l'installazione potrebbe funzionare?
<[Enrico]> nickkk: no
<[Enrico]> io cercherei di capire dove si incastra guardando i log o i messaggi di boot
<nickkk> ma scrive qualche file di log che posso già leggere senza riavviare
<[Enrico]> comunque ho appena fatto gli aggiornamenti alla mia 16.04 con nuovo kernel e tutto e funziona normalmente
<[Enrico]> nickkk: dipende da dove arriva col boot. Puoi guardare in /var/log/syslog Guarda la data e cerca il momento in cui hai fatto un boot che è fallito
<nickkk> e mi confermi che il kernel è 4.4.0-108
<[Enrico]> nickkk: no, come ho detto è il 4.10.qualcosa
<nickkk> il path non esiste
<[Enrico]> nickkk: controlla bene
<[Enrico]> magari hai scritto male
<nickkk> hai ragione ho scritto male ma non è comprensibile ai miei occhi
<[Enrico]> i messaggi di boot forse sono più comprensibili, ma devi riavviare
<nickkk> va bene provo ed eventualmente ti faccio sapere, grazie mille
<[Enrico]> prego
<red> jects.net
<xubi> salve a tutti, ho un problema con un hdd da 3tb formattato in ext4 con GPT. Inizialmente l'ho usato come hdd interno, ora l'ho messo in un case ma non viene visto da xubuntu. gparted vede 2 hdd, uno da 2tb e uno da 800mb non formattati. come posso fare ?
<Carlin0> xubi, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<xubi> xubuntu sì :)
<Carlin0> xubi, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> xubi, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> xubi, incolla qui il link che esce dal ultimo comando
<xubi> ooook, immmagino debba attaccare l'hdd però... due sec... se no il link uscito è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/26360419/
<Carlin0> certo col disco attaccato
<Mr_Pan> xubi, ovvio devi attaccare il disco esterno ..
<Mr_Pan> rimanda il link con il disco esterno collegato
<xubi> eccomi lo attacco subito
<xubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26360439/
<Carlin0> il disco lo vede xubi
<xubi> non proprio, ne vede 2 : uno da 2tb e uno da 800mb c.ca
<xubi> in risorse non vedo nulla
<Carlin0> ma ne hai attaccato uno solo ?
<xubi> sì, da 3 tb
<Mr_Pan> xubi, acusa ma hai dati su quel disco  ?
<Mr_Pan> *scusa
<xubi> sì purtroppo
<xubi> e non ho hdd su cui spostarli
<Carlin0> cmq la somma è giusta
<xubi> ehehehe sì sì è già qualcosa :)
<Carlin0> inoltre non capisco perchè hai messo gpt visto che il disco interno del pc è dos
<xubi> come hdd interno funziona, volevo portare dei dati con me ma no posso. per avere un'unica partizione ext4
<Carlin0> anzi è dos la tabella partizioni anche sul disco esterno
<xubi> l'h messo interno per poco tempo, volevo copiare dei dati e fare più in fretta, non pensavo sarebbe stato un problema
<Carlin0> Disklabel type: dos
<Carlin0> credo che riformattandolo tutto la cosa si sistemi
<xubi> sì immaginavo, non c'è un modo per non formattare ?
<Carlin0> eh l'alternativa è tenerlo così
<Carlin0> diviso in 2
<Mr_Pan> xubi, i dati sono tutti accessibili  ?
<Mr_Pan> xubi, l unica prova che farei "con molta attenzione" e´avviare GParted e vedere se ti lascia "allargare" la partizione principale sdb andando ad occupare gli 800 mb attualemnte non formattati (sdc)
<Mr_Pan> essendo cosciente che e´  una operazione che comporta dei rischi (perdita dati) o la loro eliminazione se non fai attenzione...
<xubi> mmm no, credo mi farò prestare un hdd e riformatto
<xubi> grazie lo stesso, gentilissimo, ciao
<Mr_Pan> xubi, ciao
<Alexio1954> Salve a tutti. Vorrei ripristinare un vecchio Notebook, si tratta di un Toshiba Portégé processore Intel Centrino con 1Gb di RAM. Che SO Ubuntu mi consigliate di scaricare? Grazie
<xubi> xubuntu
<Alexio1954> grazie xubi
<xubi> usavo ubuntu, il mio pc è invecchiato e andava lentino, con xubuntu... una scheggia
<xubi> consigliatissimo
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: FYI, allargare un file system ext4 è considerata una cosa sicura, non dovrebbe comportare rischi
<Documento> Scusate è  compatibile con Skype
<Documento> E più veloce di win 10 ?
<Documento> È difficile???
<gigirock_> Amiconi
<Francesco> ciao a tutti, non riesco a montare un hard disk nuovo di pacca.... viene listato ma non riesco a montarlo.....
<Francesco> ....
<sononuovo> salve
<sononuovo> ma nn c'e nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | sononuovo
<ubot-it> sononuovo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<sononuovo> lo so che non c'e nessuno
<sononuovo> e che sono senza sistema operativo e poi non ci sono sempre
<sononuovo> cmq ho gia risolto su ubuntu con tradutore scegliero kubuntu
<drugo9611> .
<gigirock> drugo9611, 6 della juve ?
<drugo9611> perche?
<gigirock> i drughi sono gli ultra' della juve
<drugo9611> ok
<drugo9611> ma questa chat fornisce assistenza per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | drugo9611
<ubot-it> drugo9611: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<drugo9611> ciao volevo sapere se ubuntu ha provveduto alla patch di sicurezza per quanto riguarda meltdown e spectre..
<Carlin0> si drugo9611 è stato rilasciato un nuovo kernel
<drugo9611> riguarda anche i processori intel?
<gigirock> drugo i processori intel in quanto hardware non posso essere modificati il sw permette di proteggere il tuo pc
<gigirock> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<filosi> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/excalibur
<gigirock> filosi, non e' qui il posto per mettere quella stringa...
<drugo9611> capisco
<drugo9611> vorrei mettere su un fisso di un mio amico ubuntu
<filosi> ':D scusate
<gigirock> drugo9611, ottima scelta che pc e' ?
<drugo9611> un compaq presario
<gigirock> di che anno ?
<drugo9611> un po datatto
<drugo9611> datato
<drugo9611> sarà del 2007
<gigirock> lol decennale
<drugo9611> xd
<drugo9611> in effet si
<drugo9611> uscito con windows vista
<drugo9611> ovviamente vista non è piu supportato
<gigirock> se supporta 64 bit come penso prova da lubuntu o xubuntu
<drugo9611> e x86 se nn erro
<drugo9611> 2 giga di ram
<Carlin0> drugo9611, su un pc così vecchio meglio qualcosa di + leggero come lubuntu/xubuntu
<gigirock> ti conviene la versione 1604 lts
<drugo9611> ho visto ci sono parecchie verisoni di linux
<drugo9611> sono un po disorientato
<gigirock> milioni
<drugo9611> essendo nuovo in questo mondo
<drugo9611> ma anche incuriosito
<gigirock> drugo9611, su questo canale ti diciamo che ubuntu e' la migliore
<Carlin0> drugo9611, verifica il modello esatto di cpu e poi se ne parla
<drugo9611> intel dual core inside
<drugo9611> questo sono sicuro
<gigirock> drugo9611, scarichi il file iso e lo metti su chiavetta usb e provi ......
<drugo9611> 32 bit
<gigirock> drugo9611, naaaa
<drugo9611> cosa?
<Carlin0> drugo9611, verifica il modello esatto di cpu e poi se ne parla
<gigirock> un po' strano che un dual core sia a 32 bit pero' di sicuro c'e' solo la morte
<drugo9611> intel dual core inside e2140
<drugo9611> dovreeb essere questo
<drugo9611> se non ricordo male
<gigirock> e' una lumaca ma e' a 64 bit
<Carlin0> esatto supporta il 64 bit
<drugo9611> capisco
<drugo9611> allora forse è il sistema vista ad essere 32
<gigirock> esatto
<drugo9611> cosa mi consigliate di installare
<gigirock> come gia' specificato sopra o xubuntu o lubuntu versioni 1604 64 bit
<drugo9611> grazie
<drugo9611> ma non ho capito differenza
<drugo9611> lts
<drugo9611> ne parlavi prima
<gigirock> lts long time support sara' supportata ancora per qualche anno
<gigirock> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<gigirock> l'ultima versione 17,10 non e' il massimo della stabilita'
<drugo9611> ah potrebbe avere bug
<gigirock> si diciamo che e' un po' acerba
<drugo9611> quindi la 16.4
<drugo9611> è la scelta migliore
<gigirock> 16.04 versione 64 bit lubuntu o xubuntu come vuoi tu
<gigirock> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<drugo9611> ma il flash è supportato tipo per i video
<gigirock> drugo9611, nelle versioni a 64 bit direi completamente
<drugo9611> e riguardo libreoffice
<gigirock> c'e' openoffice
<Carlin0> drugo9611, flash ce ma non lo usa quasi nessuno ormai
<Carlin0> ce libreoffice
<gigirock> in xubu c'e' libreoffice
<gigirock> drugo9611, sto aspettando la domanda per skype e netflix
<drugo9611> ma entrambi i sistemi hanno una scadenza
<gigirock> che vuol dire ?
<drugo9611> cioe se domani metto xubuntu
<drugo9611> fino a quando sarà supportato
<drugo9611> tipo c è uan scadenza
<Carlin0> drugo9611, la 16.04 fino ad aprile 2021 , la 17.10 fino a luglio di quest'anno
<drugo9611> ah ecco
<drugo9611> perfetto
<drugo9611> ovviamente se voglio isntallare solo xubuntu mi conviene farlo da dvd?
<gigirock> no da usb e' meglio...
<gigirock> il lettore di un pc di 10 anni non penso che sia in gran forma
<gigirock> Carlin0, al termine della 18.04 saro' in pensione ?
<Carlin0> se lo legge lo legge altrimenti non legge e amen
<Carlin0> dvd è + facile
<gigirock> Carlin0, se lo dici tu
<Carlin0> !installazione
<drugo9611> nel senso che non mi assicura una corretta masterizzazione?
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<gigirock> drugo9611, ma su quel pc c'e' ancora vista funzionante ?
<drugo9611> si
<drugo9611> pensa come sta messo quel pc
<gigirock> eh quindi masterizzerai da li' ?
<drugo9611> no da un altro pc
<gigirock> ah ecco mi sento gia' meglio....
<drugo9611> :D
<drugo9611> quindi dvd a sto punto
<gigirock> masterizza a meta' della velocita' scritta sul disco,....
<Carlin0>  se il masterizzatore è rotto o sporco non va ma se funziona funziona
<drugo9611> il masterizzatore è di un portatile
<drugo9611> volevo dire la masterizzazione avverrà su un portatile tramite un programma apposito
<gigirock> in camera asettica.....
<drugo9611> :O
<gigirock> ti metti la tuta bianca ... con i guanti di gomma...
<drugo9611> ahahha
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<drugo9611> se ha come sistema operativo vista scelgo quindi di eliminare completamente partizione e di installare oslo xubuntu o lubuntu
<drugo9611> sempre se si puo fare
<Carlin0> puoi anche tenere vista e installare al suo fianco
<drugo9611> e ma vista lo volgio proprio debellare
<Carlin0> scegli come meglio credi
<drugo9611> sistema inutile ormai
<drugo9611> privo di supporto
<drugo9611> ed esposto a minacce
<drugo9611> rigurardo i driver del pc sono compatibili con linux?
<Carlin0> tocca sapere che scheda video e wifi ha
<drugo9611> capisco
<Carlin0> ma al 95 % si cmq
<drugo9611> eh speriamo
<drugo9611> ultima cosa riguardo aggiornamenti come funzionan
<drugo9611> c è tipo un windows update ?
<Carlin0> quando stai per installare avvia la live e vieni qui che vediamo che hardware ha
<Carlin0> si chiama gestore aggiornamenti
<drugo9611> ma devo avere internet attivo per installare i lsistema?
<Carlin0> è meglio
<drugo9611> altirmenti si puo anche senza?
<Carlin0> si ma se sei collegato si aggiorna mentre installi
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<drugo9611> capisco grazie mille cercherò di farmi sentire domani verso un orario piu decente
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-11
<kan771> ciao a tutti! vorrei un info. le iso di ubuntu 17.10 e  derivate AGGIORNATE, x il problema del bug che corrompe il bios sono già disponibili? e scaricabili da qui? cioè il sito uficiale? o fonti esterne? ho flashato 2giorni fa bios cmabiando hd, quindi non vorrei ritrovarmi nello stesso problema,
<kan771> in attea di risposta x riscaricare e reinstallare xubuntu 17 10!!grazie in anticipo
<gluca> ho scaricato il driver della dwa-131, e ho seguito le istruzioni. sono entrato nella directory come era scritto e quando ho dato il comando make non è stato compilato il file. Come mai?
<Mr_Pan> gluca, passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> 7GHABT8UX, 17SAAJVV8 perche´ entri con 2 nick diversi  ?
<gluca> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<17SAAJVV8> minale e al riavvio mi appare la schermata dove mettere la password e appena premo invio il desktop con un messaggio di errore da segnalare, poi si riavvia l'immagine e ritorna nella schermata con la passwaord e i nomi dei due account. Ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento dei driver della scheda video e probabilmente la causa potrebbe essere questa. L'unico modo per avviare linux avviene selezionando il kernel 4.10.0-42 generic,
<17SAAJVV8> mentre con la versione 4.13.0-26 ho sempre lo stesso problema. C'è un mod per risolvere questo problema. Grazie
<Nobushi> ciao a tutti. Ieri, dopo aver avviato l'aggiornamento da terminale al riavvio mi appare la schermata dove mettere la password e appena premo invio il desktop con un messaggio di errore da segnalare, poi si riavvia l'immagine e ritorna nella schermata con la passwaord e i nomi dei due account. Ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento dei driver della scheda video e probabilmente la causa potrebbe essere questa. L'unico modo per avviare linux
<Nobushi> avviene selezionando il kernel 4.10.0-42 generic,mentre con la versione 4.13.0-26 ho sempre lo stesso problema. C'è un mod per risolvere questo problema. Grazie
<Nobushi> potrebbe essere un problema di driver scheda video?
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, mi devi fare un fare ... non entrare con 2-3 nick diversi te lo chido per favore
<Nobushi> scusa, è stato un mio errore
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Nobushi> l'ho fatto per entrare con il nick corretto
<Nobushi> c'è un modo per avviare linux con la versione 4.10.0-42 e cancellare quella successiva 4.13.0-26 che mi da degli errori. Oppure bisogna aggiornare correttamente i driver della scheda video
<Trippz> ciao, qualcuno mi puo aiutare a configurare un HD archivio ntfs per scrittura/lettura?
<Trippz> posso solo leggere i files
<Trippz> e mi serve urgentissimamente di poter scrivere
<Nobushi> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, all'avvio scegli opzioni avanzate e poi il vecchio kernel
<Nobushi> come mai devo sempre scegliere e selezionare il vecchio kernel?
<Nobushi> posso cancellare l'ultimo kernel?
<Carlin0> dopo entrato col vecchio kernel puoi rimuovere il nuovo
<Nobushi> adesso sono con il vecchio kernel. come posso rimuovere il successivo?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Nobushi, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Nobushi, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Nobushi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365271/
<Carlin0> Nobushi, incolla qui uname -a
<Trippz> Nobushi: tu sai come abilitare la scrittura di un disco archivio ntfs?
<Trippz> Carlin0: scusa dicevo a te
<Carlin0> Trippz, ntfs non supporta permessi
<Trippz> Carlin0: quindi non c'è modo di scriverci?
<Carlin0> quindi dovresti poterci scrivere senza problemi
<Trippz> ho provato fuse e ntfs-3g ma non mi fa scrivere comunque
<Trippz> eppure nulla non posso scriverci
<Nobushi> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Trippz> e ho le ore contate devo trasferire dei files
<Nobushi> ho sbagliato
<Carlin0> Nobushi, incolla qui uname -a
<Carlin0> Trippz, è un disco esterno ?
<Trippz> Carlin0: no è un normale hd usato su windows come archivio
<Nobushi> Linux davide-OptiPlex-755 4.10.0-42-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 15:57:59 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> Trippz, fai un check da win e controlla che win sia realmente arrestato e non ibernato/sospeso
<Carlin0> Nobushi, apri questo link http://sprunge.us/TFde e incolla il comando che trovi scritto tutto in un colpo solo nel terminale
<Nobushi> mi dice 4 da rimuovere, devo mettere si?
<Carlin0> dai invio
<Nobushi> come mai questo keenel da problemi?
<Nobushi> fatto
<Carlin0> capita che ogni tanto esca un kernel fallato
<Carlin0> Nobushi, fai lo stesso con questo comando http://sprunge.us/YGOQ
<Nobushi> mi è apparso questo
<Nobushi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26365310/
<Nobushi> adesso do l'altro comando
<Carlin0> ti pulisce un po di conf residue
<Nobushi> ok, fatto
<Carlin0> Nobushi, fai vedere di nuovo dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Nobushi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26365330/
<Nobushi> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il link che esce Nobushi
<Nobushi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365333/
<Carlin0> ok ora per fare un lavoro per bene dovresti riavviare e entrare col kernel 4.4 , quello vecchio
<Nobushi> dici il 4.10.0-42?
<Carlin0> no il 4.4.0-109
<Nobushi> ma è molto più vecchio, giusto?
<Carlin0> si ma è quello + stabile
<Conny89> Salve
<Nobushi> ok, riavvio
<Conny89> Avrei una domanda importante, vorrei sapere se per linux c'è un programma simile a Mouse Recording di windows
<Carlin0> Conny89, e cosa fa questo programma ?
<Conny89> ho necessita di registrare per poi riprodurre i movimenti del mouse
<Conny89> registrare e riprodurre i movimenti della freccetta del mause
<Carlin0> Conny89, esisteno programmi per registrare ciò che avviene nel desktop
<Carlin0> anche vlc dovrebbe farlo
<Carlin0> oppure
<Carlin0> !info recordmydesktop-gtk
<ubot-it> Package recordmydesktop-gtk does not exist in xenial
<Conny89> per poi poterlo riprodurre sul mause reale?
<Carlin0> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubot-it> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<Nobushi> ok, adesso dobbiamo cancellare il kernel 4.10.0-42?
<Carlin0> Conny89, crea un file video
<Carlin0> Nobushi, sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Conny89> e come?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, dovrebbe rimuoverteli con questo comando
<Carlin0> Conny89, in che senso come ?
<Conny89> forse non ci siamo capiti
<Nobushi> pare che abbia rimosso solo il 13
<Conny89> aspetta ti posto un link di esempio
<Nobushi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365393/
<Carlin0> Nobushi, uname -a cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> Conny89, questi programmi registrano il desktop
<Nobushi> Linux davide-OptiPlex-755 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> Nobushi, sudo apt purge linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic linux-image-extra-4.10.0-42-generic
<Carlin0> tutto insieme Nobushi
<Carlin0> fai copia/incolla
<Nobushi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365408/
<Carlin0> direi che sei a posto Nobushi
<Nobushi> ok, quindi al riavvio ho solo il kernel 4.4.0-109
<Conny89> Nabushi, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FhyW6Z4QY4
<Conny89> scusa
<Carlin0> Nobushi, si ma con gli aggiornamenti poi ne arrivano altr ma sempre 4.4.*
<Conny89> Carlin0, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FhyW6Z4QY4
<Carlin0> Conny89, questi programmi registrano il desktop
<Conny89> si
<Conny89> per linuxqualcosa di uguale?
<Nobushi> quindi se faccio l'aggiornamento da terminale mii arriveranno altri aggiornamenti, come faccio ad aggiornare solo il 4.4.0-109?
<Carlin0> Conny89, te l'ho detto anche vlc registra il desktop
<Nobushi> così non rischio di ritornare all'aggiornamento 4.13.0-26?
<Conny89> ok
<Carlin0> Nobushi, fai gli aggiornamenti normali non ti preoccupare
<Nobushi> sempre da terminale con il sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carlin0> esatto Nobushi anche senza il get volendo
<Carlin0> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Nobushi> cosa cambia con il get o senza?
<Carlin0> è una evoluzione di apt , non cambia quasi nulla
<Nobushi> l'ho fatto adesso e mi è apparso...
<Nobushi> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<Nobushi>   linux-headers-4.13.0-26 linux-headers-4.13.0-26-generic
<Nobushi> Usare "sudo apt autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<Nobushi> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Nobushi> posso fare l'autoremove?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, dai autoremove come consiglia
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<iop1> salve ho problema con l'accesso al sistema ... dopo aver digitato la psw (corretta) mi rimanda sempre alla schermata di accesso. Qualcuno sa cosa può essere sucesso?
<DannyIDC> Ciao a tutti
<DannyIDC> Al momento non sono in ufficio dove ho linux e non posso provare quello che eventualmente mi direte.
<DannyIDC> Se qualcuno è disponibile spiego il problema
<Carlin0> torna quando hai accesso a ubuntu e spiega il problema senza chiedere
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DannyIDC> ok. Grazie per le informazioni
<doomed> Ho un problema con ubuntu Gnome 16.04 ,  ogni tanto crasha mentre navigo in internet e si blocca tutto,delle volte riesco a muovere solo il mouse ma non posso usare niente,non riesco a chiudere le finestre
<doomed> [url=https://postimg.org/image/fntfe71x9/][img]https://s14.postimg.org/fntfe71x9/Schermata_del_2018-01-10_11-11-30.png[/img][/url]
<doomed> questo e lo screenshot https://postimg.org/image/fntfe71x9/
<devir> Salve a tutti
<devir> c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi ? ho un problema con lubuntu
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | devir
<ubot-it> devir: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<devir> capito
<devir> allora lubuntu si blocca quando si spegne nel senso rimane bloccato con la schermata con 5 pallini blu lampeggianti e per arrestare il pc devo forzare l'arresto
<Carlin0> devir, devi provare  a fare una cosa , quando sei al menù di grub premi E ti appare una schermata con varie scritte , cerchi una riga che inizia con "linux" e al fondo aggiungi la scritta acpi=off dopo di che premi f10 per avviare con questa modifica , se con questa modifica poi il pc si spegne regolarmente la possiamo mettere come fissa
<Carlin0> ma prima è meglio che provi in modo provvisorio
<devir> già provato una cosa simile ma sfortunatamente non ha funzionato
<devir> quindi ora sto facendo l'aggiornamento di una versione piu recente
<devir> essendo che avevo installato la 16.04
<devir> sperando che risolvo
<Carlin0> devir, ma poi quando avvii fa il check sul filesystem o si avvia normalmente ?
<devir> all'avvio fa il check credo
<Carlin0> quando avvi dopo aver forzato lo spegnimento intendo
<devir> essendo che non leggo le scritte nel terminale che mi appare prima che appaia il desktop
<devir> si
<Carlin0> credo non basta se fa il check te lo scrive
<Carlin0> cmq è un problema di incompatibilità hardware , bisogna solo capire quale parametro impostare
<devir> vabbè io aggiorno credo che aggiornando il sistema possano aver fixato
<Carlin0> che versione installi ?
<devir> la 17.10 di lubuntu o la 17.04 di ubuntu vedo un pò
<Carlin0> la 17.04 finisce il supporto tra pochi giorni
<devir> a me interessa che funzioni il pc
<devir> che finisca il supporto poi vedrò
<salvo> ciao a tutti
<salvo> questo pomeriggio ho installato ubuntu e da prima esistente windows 7, adesso mi parte solamente ubuntu, cosa possa fare
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> si può scaricare 17.10 di ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !installayione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installayione'
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mr_Pan> matadores, se hai un lenovo meglio di no
<Salentino> Salve, avrei un problema nell'installare ubuntu da USB. Vorrei installarlo accanto a Windows 10 ma non mi esce la voce per eseguire tale operazione durante la fase di installazione. Non sono molto esperto ma so di avere una partizione MBR, perchè il pc ha qualche anno. Grazie mille e mi scuso nel caso avessi sbagliato sezione!
<doomed> Salve mi e capitato gia altre volte , su  ubuntu Gnome 16.04 ,  ogni tanto crasha mentre navigo in internet e si blocca tutto,delle volte riesco a muovere solo il mouse ma non posso usare niente,non riesco a chiudere le finestre
<doomed> questo e i link dello screen shot https://postimg.org/image/fntfe71x9/
<matadores> infatti ti ricordi bene
<matadores> però si diceva che oggi sarebbe stata rilasciata la nuova iso senza bug
<doomed> non mi risponde nessuno?
<giorgino> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno pratico di photorec?
<gigirock> giorgino, io ho la patente per photorec
<gigirock> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in xenial
<drugo12> sera
<gigirock> notte
<drugo12> :D
<drugo12> Dsturbo?
<gigirock> se offri da bere no
<drugo12> ho solo qualche doppia malto
<drugo12> comunque ho il modello esatto della cpu
<giorgino> gigi poso chiederti una dritta?
<drugo12> gigi o carlino potete fornirmi qualche info?
<giorgino> (prima che mi dici di no...:-D )  visto che ho formattato un hd da 1tera dove avevo un file .txt che non avevo backuppato (....! ),  secondo te photorec è lo strumento che mi serve?
<drugo12> ??
<gigirock> giorgino se hai formattato hai poche speranze
<giorgino> non ho praticamente riscritto niente
<giorgino> volevo ripartire con un ubuntu pulito
<gigirock> allora prova con photorec e vedi che succede
<giorgino> esatto... sto provando ma:
<giorgino> come faccio a dargli come destinazione un unità esterna? il disco era da 1 tera, adesso l'ho messo esterno e voglio mandare il materiale recuperato su un nas di rete  dove ho un casino di spazio
<gigirock> mmmh aspe
<giorgino> ok
<gigirock> devi montare il disco dove vuoi scrivere
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> tipo mount -t nfs /disodirete /mnt
<giorgino> aaah
<Carlin0> giorgino, passa in chat per favore
<giorgino> scusate
<gigirock> giorgino scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-12
<Gargiuz> Ciao! io avrei bisogno di una grossa mano perchè ho il pc in panne
<Gargiuz> Qualcuno attivo che ne capisce? :)
<ryuujin> !veggenti | Gargiuz
<ubot-it> Gargiuz: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ryuujin> spiega il problema e vediamo se qualcuno puo' risponderti
<Gargiuz> Senza fare tutto il pippone linko la discussione sul forum che spiego già tutto
<Gargiuz> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=625987
<Gargiuz> Comunque non mi parte la live di ubuntu, non mi parte windows
<Gargiuz> non mi parte un cavolo
<Gargiuz> Qualche idea?
<Gargiuz> peccato
<Gargiuz> c'è un canale internazionale di aiuto?
<lorenzo> ciao ragazzi
<gigirock> Gargiuz, si avvia qualche cosa ?
<DannyIDC> Ciao a tutti.
<DannyIDC> Vi spiego il mio problema
<DannyIDC> da ubuntu 14.04 volevo effettuare l'aggiornamento al 16.04
<DannyIDC> lanciando la procedura mi dice che non possono essere installati tutti gli aggiornamenti ma solo una parte. Fatta questa procedura dopo un pò mi restituisce un errore "exit status 127"
<DannyIDC> non essendo pratico di lunix in genere, la prioma cosa che ho fatto è riavviare tutto. Morale della favola, non riuscivo più ad accedere e cercando su internet ho contunuato l'upgrade da terminale
<DannyIDC> dopo qualche installazione il tutto si interrompe in quanto la wlan non veniva più rilevata ed allora ho collegato il pc tramite ethernet e continuato gli aggiornamenti e poi riavviato.
<DannyIDC> siamo arrivati al punto
<DannyIDC> adesso quando avvio il pc si apre il GNU GRUB 2.02 e lanciando ubuntu il tutto si blocca con una scermata nera con i seguenti codici:
<DannyIDC> run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory
<DannyIDC> run-init: /etc/init: Permission denied
<DannyIDC> run-init: /bin/init: No such file or directory
<[Enrico]> DannyIDC: Soluzione pratica: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download scarica la iso della 16.04, reinstalla
<[Enrico]> se hai dati che vuoi salvare copiali prima su in disco esterno tramite la live
<DannyIDC> non c'è modo di recuperare il sistema?
<[Enrico]> DannyIDC: e non aggiungere repo di terzi e PPA vari, sono quelli che ti incastrano gli aggiornamenti alle nuove versioni
<DannyIDC> continuo a postare se vuoi l'errore
<[Enrico]> DannyIDC: sicuramente ci sarà un modo, ma richiede un tempo irragionevole. Reinstallare richiede meno di un'ora
<DannyIDC> è savare i dati il problema
<DannyIDC> cmq
<DannyIDC> visto che non ne so praticamente nulla
<DannyIDC> quali sono i comandi per trasferire il tutto
<DannyIDC> posso farlo anche su usb?
<DannyIDC> sono documenti alla fine
<[Enrico]> avvii il sistema live e devi montare le partizioni, dovresti avere la lista nel file manager. Semplicmente li copi e incolli su in disco esterno USB
<DannyIDC> Ok grazie
<DannyIDC> ci provo
<DannyIDC> Enrico scusa se disturbo ancora ma è la prima volta per me con linux, ho acquistito in ufficio questo sistema ed ho molto da imparare
<DannyIDC> ho lanciato la live e mi chiede proma ubuntu o installa
<DannyIDC> prova
<Mr_Pan> DannyIDC, fai prova
<DannyIDC> fatto
<DannyIDC> devo aprire il terminale?
<Mr_Pan> vedi se tutto funziona a dovere (rete, schermo, wifi ecc )
<Mr_Pan> e poi procedi ad instalalre ussando l apoosita icona che avrai sul desktop
<DannyIDC> ok
<[Enrico]> DannyIDC: nessun disturbo, rispondo a singhiozzo. Sono al lavoro
<DannyIDC> le partizioni le chiede dopo?
<Mr_Pan> DannyIDC, quando installi ...
<DannyIDC> deve flaggare scaricare gli aggiornamenti ed anche software di terze parti?
<Mr_Pan> si
<DannyIDC> ok
<Mr_Pan> meglio
<DannyIDC> il programma ha rilevato che i seguenti dischi prsentato della partizioni montate /dev/sda, /dev/sdb
<DannyIDC> devo smontare o no
<DannyIDC> come procedo
<DannyIDC> ho selezionato no
<DannyIDC> e penso adesso che devo selezionare Altro per creare o ridimensionare le partizioni?4
<Mr_Pan> DannyIDC, si devi andare di config manuale se vuoi altrimenti lascia fare a lui
<DannyIDC> a me interessa passare alcuni file dall'hard disk alla chiavetta usb
<Mr_Pan> DannyIDC, se formatti tutto li perdi ...
<DannyIDC> prima di formattare devo salvare i file
<Mr_Pan> DannyIDC, riavvi la live ... (provA) e prima di instalalre procedi al salvataggio dei file che ti interessano ..
<Mr_Pan> prima di avviare l instalalzione ...
<DannyIDC> sono uscito dall'instllazione sono sul desktop
<DannyIDC> ed avevo lanciato (prova)
<DannyIDC> dove li trovo i files
<Mr_Pan> [16:03:09] <[Enrico]> avvii il sistema live e devi montare le partizioni, dovresti avere la lista nel file manager. Semplicmente li copi e incolli su in disco esterno USB
<DannyIDC> trovati
<Mr_Pan> ok bene
<DannyIDC> grazie
<EliaSBran> Salve,quando scarico Ubuntu 17.10 mi dice 404 error not found
<EliaSBran> Not Found
<EliaSBran> The requested URL /17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<lilialilia> Ciao, ho un problema con Ubuntu, l'audio è assente e la connessione wifi non c'è più da tempo
<lilialilia> pensavo di formattare o installare sopra al SO Ubuntu la versione più recente
<EliaSBran> @lilialilia
<EliaSBran> @lilialilia
<EliaSBran> @lilialilia meglio formattare
<lilialilia> ok grazie Elia... ma vedo che tu hai problemi con la vers. 17.10
<lilialilia> pensavo proprio di installare quella
<EliaSBran> Non esiste la iso a quanto pare sul server
<EliaSBran> non la posso scaricare,pare che sia cancellata ;)
<EliaSBran> né il torrent ne la iso diretta non c'è
<EliaSBran> Il problema è che neanche sui siti americani/inglesi di Ubuntu la iso 17.10 non c'è
<gigirock_> lilialilia: meglio mettere Lts 1604
<EliaSBran> @gigirock_ mi sapresti dire xk la iso 17.10 non esiste su nessun server?
<gigirock_> 1710 aveva un bug per bios lenovo e poi un bug meltdown
<gigirock_> Installate 1604 e poi aggiornate....
<EliaSBran> Quindi l'avete fatta fuori,quando si risolve uscirà di nuovo no?
<gigirock_> EliaSBran: io nn faccio niente
<EliaSBran> Ok,grazie
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> ho messo ubuntu 16.04 lts
<gigirock_> Buena tardes
<gigirock_> Ottimo
<matadores> al riavvio ho dato da terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gigirock_> Ok
<EliaSBran> E aggiorna alla 17.10 da solo?
<gigirock_> No
<matadores> al termine ho installato gdebi tramite terminale e ho installato google chrome
<matadores> e ho riavviato ma adesso il pannello non mi funziona bene
<gigirock_> Che pannello ?
<EliaSBran> Intende la UI
<matadores> come si chiama il menu laterale
<gigirock_> Ah ok
<matadores> se tocco mi va tipo in tilt a stento riesco ad aprire terminale
<matadores> da li ho avviato google chome
<matadores> se mi potete aiutare
<EliaSBran> dovresti rimuovere gdebi se ti da problemi,tanto chrome è installabile anche senza
<gigirock_> matadores: prima cosa controlla che nn ci siano driver aggiuntivi particolari
<EliaSBran> Probabile della scheda video qualche cosa
<matadores> scorsa installazzione e questa hi dava probblemi ad installazzione
<matadores> ma provo
<gigirock_> matadores: che sk video hai ?
<EliaSBran> Avrà una GT 210 :))))
<matadores> non va
<matadores> ho tolto gdebi ho riavviato
<matadores> ma continua il probblema(mad)
<EliaSBran> prova in modalità provvisoria,puo essere problema di driver video,ma prima di gdebi funzionava bene?
<gigirock_> matadores: ma tu hai unity vero ?
<matadores> finita installazione sono entrato e andava
<matadores> rpeto da terminale ho dato sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gigirock_> Raga proseguo in bici 🚲 si può provare ad avviare senza wayland
<matadores> finito ho installato gdebi da terminale e ho installato google chrome poi ho riavviato e mi sono trovato questo probblema
<EliaSBran> prova a rimuovere anche chrome
<matadores> :o
<matadores> come apro dopo firefox?
<matadores> da termnale scrivo firefox?
<EliaSBran> solo per vedere se gdebi installando chrome avra installato qualche dipendenza che crea errori
<matadores> ok
<matadores> poi riprovo
<EliaSBran> dal menu laterale lo vedi firefox,a limite in alto sulla ricerca lo trovi scrivendo firefox
<matadores> cioè adesso e poi provo a rientrare senno entro da cell
<matadores> si
<matadores> ma non vanno tutte le icone
<matadores> come tocco si vede solo lo sfondo senza niente
<EliaSBran> Se non hai dati fai prima a formattare,e non usare più gdebi,è probabile che installa qualche dipendenza che da problemi
<matadores> hmm
<DannyIDC> Volevo confermare che tutto funziona alla perfezione ed ho recuperato i files
<DannyIDC> grazie per l'assistenza
<Carlin0> gdebi non ha mai dato problemi
<DannyIDC> e la pazienza
<[Enrico]> prego :)
<matadores> ho tolto anche google chrome ma il probblema persiste
<gigirock> amici siate felici
<matadores> rieccomi
<gigirock> che hai fatto ?
<matadores> non va
<matadores> anche vendo disistallato i due
<matadores> chrome e gdebi
<gigirock> matadores, allora che scheda grafica hai ?
<matadores> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPK4MxPLKCY
<matadores> hai visto gigirock?
<gigirock> 256MB NVIDIA® Quadro® NVS3100M , hai guardato se ci sono driver aggiuntivi ?
<gigirock> matadores, poi che prove hai fatto ? hai riavviato senza wayland ?
<matadores> wayland?
<gigirock> matadores andiamo per ordine , tu hai installato la versione 1604 ?
<Fighters117> Salve ma installando qualsiasi versione di linux i driver sono già inclusi?
<Fighters117> Non ho mai usato linux
<Fighters117> Ottimo nessuno sa rispondermi
<swuw> Buonasera a tutti ho purtroppo un grosso problema con il pc da lavoro con windows 10...esce sempre il messaggio il pc non è stato avviato correttamente e si apre la schermata di ripristino automatico. Ho provato di te in questo modoutto anche ad avviarlo in modalità provvisoria ma mi dà lo stesso errore e non mi fa accedere neanche in questo modo.
<swuw> Pensavo di accere al pc con una live avviabile tramite bios. Avete idea di come potrei risolvere il problema una volta entrato ?  Grazie mille
<gigirock> swuw, ma nel pc c'e' un dual boot o qualcosa di simile ?
<swuw> no dovrei solo accedere tramite live usb o cd
<swuw> il problema è che dopo non saprei come risolvere per faro avviare correttaente on windows
<swuw> *farlo avviare correttamente con windows
<gigirock> svuw, se riesci a avviare in modalita' provvisoria , fai chkdsk c: /F , riavii e dopodiche' verra' controllato il filesystem
<Carlin0> !windows | swuw
<ubot-it> swuw: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<swuw> il problema è che non riesco neanche ad avviare in modalità provvisoria per questo avevo pensato ad accedervi con la live di ubuntu tramite usb boot
<Carlin0> swuw, qui non diamo supporto a windows
<gigirock> dalla live , ammesso che tu possa montare il disco al massimo puoi leggere i file.... ma non puoi correeggere il problema
<swuw> se riuscissi ad accedervi tramite il prompt dei comandi ?
<swuw> quello mi sembra che riesco ad avviarlo
<gigirock> swuw, e' quello che ti sto dicendo ..............
<Carlin0> swuw, cosa non ti è chiaro nel fatto che qui non diamo supporto a windows ?
<swuw> @Carlin0 speravo di riuscire a risolvere tramite la live per questo, mi sposto dall'altra parte
<swuw> @gigirock grazie mille per l'aiuto !!!
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-13
<Mr_Pan> ViCe95, hai finito di cambiare nick ?!
<Mr_Pan> hai cambiato 6 nick in meno di 3 minuti
<ViCe95> Si, stavo facendo prove, non mi ero accorto di essere in questo canale, sorry
<Mr_Pan> ok
<MarcoMilano> Buongiorno,
<MarcoMilano> è possibile rispristinare un file di configurazione erroneamente modificato?
<MarcoMilano> Lo posso cancellare? Ritornerebbe quello di default?ù
<iose> salve, ho appena installato lubuntu ultima release quindi vorrei installare un po di programmi
<iose> ho scaricato libre office dal sito ufficiale
<iose> ho estratto il file e adesso ho una cartella piena di pacchetti
<iose> come installare il programma?
<iose> so della possibilità di scaricare da terminale attraverso reposity ma volevo ormai capire come installare partendo da questa cartella
<iose> graie
<edrix> buongiorno vorrei installare su mio notebook 4g di ram ubuntu in dual boot con windoss che versione mi consigliate
<pippuccio76> Salve a tutti , so che non è il posto giusto ( ma il forum di debian sembra silent hill)  ... ho installato debian 9.3 ma l'audio non funziona.. premendo su pulseaudio dice connection to pulseausio failed
<Carlin0> !chat | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio76> ok grazie
<Sagitt> in ubuntu 17.10 come mai manca rc.local?
<salvo> salve,qualcuno può dirmi se dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu16.04 non gli funziona nulla più?
<endrix> quale ubuntu con 4gb di ram grazie
<Carlin0> endrix, che cpu ? e che scheda vide ?
<iose> sera
<iose> sera
<iose> ho un problema col creatore dischi avvio
<scabbia> sera a tutti
<gigirock> sera
<scabbia> sera a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto per voi semplicissimo
<scabbia> su questa partizione ho ubuntu 12... chiedere se posso installare l ultima versione gia scaricata e messa su usb
<scabbia> direttamente in live da penna usb
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-14
<Sagitt> qualcuno sa come cambiare il valore mysql "innodb_buffer_pool_instances"
<smarini029> ciao a tutti
<alfa> ragazzi buona sera ho un problema con la scheda di rete realtek rtl8723be
<giovanni> salve, io ho un problema con ubuntu. Mi si blocca spesso il cursore e tutto semra continuare ad andare ma schermo e cursore non reagiscono più
<giovanni> i video ad esempio continuano solo con l'audio, mentre lo schermo si blocca... spesso tutto si sblocca ma a volte sono obbligato a forzare lo spegnimento
<giovanni> vi chiedo dei consigli, in quanto sono un neofita di ubuntu
<iose> sera
<asdfb> ciao
<asdfb> ho un portabile del 2010 quale versione ubuntu mi consigliate?
<johack> salve a tutti!!! per sbaglio ho dato questo comando sudo chmod -R 777 /   , cè un modo per recuperare o mi tocca installare la distro da 0?
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-07
<Gendavide> ciao! come faccio ad aggiornare le definizioni di Clam AV?
<Carlin0> Gendavide, scrivi nel terminale sudo freshclam
<Gendavide> ricevo questo output: ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<Carlin0> Gendavide, chiudi clamtk se lo hai aperto e chiudi altri programmi di gestione pacchetti e aggiornamenti
<winjam> Buon giorno a tutti io vorrei condividere file tra 2 pc windows e un pc ubuntu (che gestisce stampante e scanner) Esiste un modo per farlo senza bloccare gli IP lasciando quindi l'assegnazione dinamica?
<Gendavide> Carlin0, ho chiuso tutto tranne il browser e il terminale, ma mi dice lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare e poi dare il comando
<Gendavide> ok ci provo
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione |
<Gendavide> carlon0, ho riavviato ma mi dice sempre lo stesso errore: ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<Gendavide> la cosa strana è che Clam Av è impostato per gli aggiornamenti  automatici, ma ogni volta che lo apro mi dice che c'è un aggiornamento disponibile...
<Paoadrcin> Salve ho un problema per installare ubuntu o lubuntu su un notebook esprimo v6555 con chipset mcp79vml si blocca prima di entrare nella schermta del desktop avete una risoluzione grazie
<harrppeso> 1992x1992
<gigirock> Paoadrcin, che cosa e' il chipset mcp79vml
<Paoadrcin> Provato anche i comandi nello splash riguardo la scheda video
<Paoadrcin> Nvidia
<Paoadrcin> Mcp 79mvl
<Paoadrcin> In internet tutti hanno problemi...
<gigirock> Paoadrcin, ma quel 'coso' e' 32 bit o 64 ?
<Paoadrcin> Con questo maledetto chipset video installato su questi notebook
<Paoadrcin> L'installazione dei sistemi operativi winzoz accetta sia 32 che 64
<gigirock> Paoadrcin, si quasi sicuramente e' quello il problema, ma tu hai dato 'solo' nomodeset ? con quale versione di ubuntu ?
<Paoadrcin> Dalla 12.04 alla 18.04 sto impazzendo...
<Paoadrcin> Nomodeset
<Paoadrcin> Ho provato anche alternate
<Paoadrcin> Niente
<Paoadrcin> A me niente
<Paoadrcin> Non funziona
<gigirock> Paoadrcin, nomodeset xforcevesa prova tutti e due questi parametri ma togli quiet e altri amenicoli
<gigirock> Paoadrcin, poi dovresti provare con cose graifcamente + semplici tipo xfce lxde etc etc quindi lubuntu o xubuntu , magari con mamma debian.... ma non posso dirtelo
<Paoadrcin> Quindi solo "-nomodeset, -xforce"
<gigirock> xforcevesa mi dicono
<Paoadrcin> Xforcevesa
<gigirock> yes
<Paoadrcin> Quindi nello splash devo scrivere precisamente con i trattini e virgole giusto indicano grazie
<Paoadrcin> Indicami
<gigirock> magari l'installer sara' un po' scarso graficamente ma poi installerai i driver nvidia
<gigirock> le virgole non me le ricordo.....
<gigirock> allora togli splash e quiet e aggiungi nomodeset e xforcevesa senza virgole o altro
<Carlin0> senza trattini e virgole
<gigirock> si senza
<Carlin0> quando sei a questa schermata https://i.imgur.com/DtwcAuk.jpg premi "e" cerca una riga che inizia con "linux" e alla fine di quella riga cancella quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<gigirock> buonasera
<Carlin0> è uscito , tutti fretta hanno
<Carlin0> quando sei a questa schermata https://i.imgur.com/DtwcAuk.jpg premi "e" cerca una riga che inizia con "linux" e alla fine di quella riga cancella quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<Carlin0> è entrato in loop
<Paoadrcin> Dopo vi dico li se è partito
<Paoadrcin> Altro problema cambiare risoluzione video in lubuntu su netbook hp mini 2133 a 1024x600
<Paoadrcin> Come fare...
<Paoadrcin> Grazie per il momento...
<karlenando> Buona sera e buon anno. Ho un problema che non si riesce a risolvere con virtualbox. Ho anche avuto problemi per questo con il passaggio a 18.10
<karlenando> Salve! C'è qualcuno?
<karlenando> esattamente virtualbox-ext-pack non trova dipendenze e non si riesce a disinstallare. mi porta un sacco di errori anche co altri programmi
<cinny> ciao raga sto uscendo pazzo perchè xrandr non riesce ad aumentare la risoluzione video e volevo capire se cè supporto openchrome video
<cinny> 1280x768 60
<cinny> ho provato questo link
<cinny> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=614765
<cinny> FP-1 non riesco a impostarlo a 1280 x768 mentre 1024 x 600 si
<cinny> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ...
<cinny> è installato ma come lo possiamo usare
<gigirock__> eccomi
<gigirock__> vi parlo dal mio macos_tarok
<yolpe> ciao a tutti, informazione ... Lubuntu 16.04.4 è LTS?
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-08
<KeiLeela> Buongiorno
<KeiLeela> Avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico per un problema riscontrato con il PC.
<KeiLeela> Ho recuperato un vecchio PC nel quale avevo precedentemente installato Ubuntu e del quale ho perso la password.  Il problema è che se anche riesco ad accedere al BIOS mo lavora con una tastiera georgiana e quindi non sono in grado di digitare i comandi
<KeiLeela> C'è qualcuno che sa come risolvere questa cosa ?
<kOoLiNuS> KeiLeela così non funziona? https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<KeiLeela> No , perché quando scrivo nel root usa i caratteri georgiani
<kOoLiNuS> stando al web in modalità "grub" il layout è us_US
<dolceremy> buongiorno
<dolceremy> cerco di iscrivermi nel forum, ma dice che la mia email è già registrata
<dolceremy> per il recupero password mi chiede username, che non ricordo
<dolceremy> come faccio?
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-09
<eugenio> Ciao, sto aggiornando un server 18.04, ma apt-get è lentissimo in questo momento. Vorrei interrompere il processo riavviare il server e rilanciare apt-get update. Scusate la domanda banale, è possibile interrompere apt-get update senza danneggiare la gestione pacchetti? E quindi una volta riavviato rilanciarla?
<daniele> salve
<daniele_terni> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto per un avanzamento di versione.
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-10
<steck_9007aj> Buonasera
<in-fausto> buonasera a tutti
<in-fausto> buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-11
<JackyShow> Ehy can someone help me
<Mr_Pan> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-12
<KI-VE-MUORT> NAPOLI MEEERDAAAA NAPOLI COOLEEERAAA, SEI LA VERGOOOGNAAAA DELL'ITALIA INTEEERAAA... NAPOLETAAANOOO, LAVOORA DUUROOO, CHE A MARADONA DEVI DARE PURE IL CUUULOOO! AAALEEE AAALEEE.. AAALEEE AAALEEE..
<Botolo> !caps | KI-VE-MUORT
<ubot-it> KI-VE-MUORT: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<KI-VE-MUORT> NAPOLI MEEERDAAAA NAPOLI COOLEEERAAA, SEI LA VERGOOOGNAAAA DELL'ITALIA INTEEERAAA... NAPOLETAAANOOO, LAVOORA DUUROOO, CHE A MARADONA DEVI DARE PURE IL CUUULOOO! AAALEEE AAALEEE.. AAALEEE AAALEEE..
<Guest57019> Hi to all,
<Guest57019> just upgraded from 17.10 to 18.10, is it possible tu upgrade to 18.10? 32 bit
<enzotib> !english | Guest57019
<ubot-it> Guest57019: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest57019> chiedo scusa, ho avanzato da 17.10 a 18.04, posso avanzare a 18.10, 32 bit?
<bigbatman> Ciao, vorrei sapere se è possibile fare l'avanzamento da 18.04 32 bit a 18.10.
<bigbatman> Mi pare di capire che il 18.10 sia solo a 64bit, come si può fare, si deve reinstallare l'OS?
<enzotib> bigbatman: sostanzialmente sì
<enzotib> bigbatman: ma ti conviene? la 18.04 è LTS ed è supportata per diversi anni
<enzotib> mentre la 18.10 solo per 9 mesi, mi pare
<bigbatman> enzotib: grazie, credo che terrò la 18.04.
<Mr_Pan> la 18.04 hanno esteso il supporto a 10 anni
<Angel541> Buon pomeriggio
<Angel541> Ho un problemino con xubuntu chi puo' aiutarmi gentilmente?
<Angel541> Come funziona questa chat? C'è qualcuno?
<Furious> Buonasera ho un Mediacom SB 145 vorrei mettere Ubuntu ma ha un BIOS ostico sapete come potrei risolvere
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-13
<morbo> ciao a tutti!
<morbo> vorrei installare ubuntu su un mio vecchio hp probook 4720s a 32 bit
<morbo> non trovo sul sito relativa versione
<morbo> potete aiutoarmi?
<Jacopo> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-06
<Guest80298> Salve. un saluto a tutta la comunità e, buon 2020. Premetto che sono assolutamente nuovissimo e neofita di ubuntu e linux ma, proprio ieri sera, ho finalmente deciso di romuovere totalmente dalla mia macchina il sistema windows ed abbandonarlo totalmente e per sempre
<vitodoc> sale Guest80298
<vitodoc> salve
<Guest80298> essendo quindi un neofita, avrei necessità di una gentilezza e primaria info. Ubuntu funziona divinamente bene su questo terminale, almeno finora ma, sto cercando come facevo prima di vedere i film sulla tv passando attraverso un cavo hdmi collegato tra il  pc e la tv ma, quando seleziono dalla tv ingresso hdmi1 non si vede niente e non riesco a ca
<Guest80298> pire come poter vedere i film in streaming. Grazie mille dell'aiuto
<Guest80298> ho cercato la voce, condivisione schermo/i o qualcosa di simile ma non ci sto riuscendo e dato che sono in convalescenza, avrei piacere di guardarmi qualche bel film
<Guest80298> salve vitodoc
<vitodoc> Probabilmente la risoluzione dell hdmi1 è troppo alta. A parte questo sappi che non diamo supporto per streaming illegale.
<Guest80298> ovviamente, ma ad esempio, io ero registrato su netflix
<Guest80298> però, potrebbero  essere anche dei dvd..a prescindire
<vitodoc> ok fin qui va bene
<Guest80298> come potrei fare?..è troppo alta la risoluzione rispetto a che cosa?
<vitodoc> controlla la risoluzione e nel caso prova ad abbassarla
<vitodoc> rispetto a quella del TV
<Guest80298> la risoluzione del terminale rispetto a quella del tv, è giusto?
<Guest80298> ho capito bene?
<vitodoc> se per esempio il TV accetta risoluzioni a 720 non puoi entrare con 1080
<Guest80298> ah...però, ora che stiamo parlando, ricordo che più di qualche volta quando entravo con il telecomando nel canale dedicato a hdmi1 mi appariva in alto una scritta che spariva subito mi sembra di ricordare fosse qualcosa del genere 1360x768 può essere?
<vitodoc> certo
<vitodoc> se entri con 1920x1080 non vedi nulla
<Guest80298> ahh...quindi, devo abbassare la risoluzione del terminale e portarla al massimo a 1360x768 è corretto?
<vitodoc> è corretto
<vitodoc> il problema dovrebbe essere quello
<Guest80298> ok....va bene, allora ci provo...semmai proverò a ricontattarti..un ultima cosa per favore, così faccio più veloce....mi dai la dritta per accedere direttamente alle impostazioni di cui stiamo parlando del terminale?..grazie mille
<vitodoc> nelle impostazioni di ubuntu
<Guest80298> ok. Grazie ancora della tua gentilezza e disponibilità Ti auguro un buon proseguimento di giornata vitodoc
<vitodoc> grazie, ciao
<Faby> Salve posso postare quì una domanda tecnica o devo eseguire una qualche registrazione?
<Faby> ho un quesito tecnico c'è qualcuno che mi può dare udienza??
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-07
<kalel82> salve a tutti..posso chiedere alcune delucidazioni riguardo update distro ubuntu??
<kalel82> #channel
<kalel82> ho fatto upgrade da 19.10 a 20.04 ieri l'altro..ho installato il SO su disco rigido con partizionamento / /home /swap... quali rischi corro rispetto ai continui aggiornamenti quotidiani sino al rilascio della versione stabile e defintiva?
<mmmm> é possibile installare Ubuntu su MacBook?
<Teopieri> Cuaoba tutti
<Teopieri> Ciao a tutti.
<Teopieri> Su ubuntu 16.04 e cmq sulle release con systemd
<Teopieri> Come poas
<Teopieri> Posso avviare unity assieme a x org col classico startx?
<Teopieri> Ho modificato /etc/default/grub e impostato systemd pervavvio in console
<mono> salve, come posso ripristinare ubuntu 18.04?  sony vaio vpcsb i7 4 ram 500gb
<vitodoc> Ubuntu non ha modalità di ripristimo. Che problema hai ?
<mono> la finestrache si apre in alto a destra....  a finaco della batteria i comandi accendi ...il lucchetto... non funzionano piu
<mono> sono bloccate...
<mono> e il wifi si spegne... quando va in salva schermo..
<vitodoc> avrai smanattato su qualche file.... ricordi cosa hai fatto prima che si presentasse il problema ?
<mono> la unica cosa che faccio di male e guardare qualche film in streaming... dove credo sia pieno di tutto
<mono> film normale....   non cose strane...
<mono> sta di fatto che da un giorno all'altro per spegneo dovevo forzarlo con il tasto fisico.
<vitodoc> esiste il teminale
<vitodoc> vedi se si spegne aprendo il terminale e scrivendo poweroff
<mono> ok
<mono> si esiste...
<mono> ponendo poweroff   mi appare una scritta piena di scritte (nel terminale)
<mono> e finisce scrivendo questo: A START JOB IS RUNNING FOR HOLD UNTIL BOOT PROCESS FINISCHED UP (1MIN 8S /NO LIMIT)
<vitodoc> Il pc riparte veloce o ci mette molto ?
<mono> no normale... abbastanza veloce
<mono> pero rimane bloccato nella schermata... per  farlo spegnere l'ho sempre dovuto forzare con il tasto fisico
<vitodoc> credo dipenda dal driver video
<vitodoc> che scheda video hai e che driver utilizzi ?
<utentedellachatd> ciao a tutti
<utentedellachatd> buonanno
<utentedellachatd> cè qualcuno disponibile per un info ??
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<utentedellachatd> no chiedo solo se c'è qualcuno perche molte volte ho scritto e per ore nulla
<utentedellachatd> :D
<vitodoc> si vede che erano tutti al bar xD
<utentedellachatd> cmq ringrazio in anticipo, poi .-.. dovrei bloccare la connessione ad un singolo programma su xubuntu o conoscerne le porte in utilizzo
<utentedellachatd> per poterle bloccare, avete qualche dritta ?
<mono> non ho fatto nessuna modifica ad ubuntu 18.04.3...  grafica sandybrige mobile dice nelle caratteristiche
<utentedellachatd> vitodoc capita anche a me un caff'è di qualche ora :D:D:D:D
<vitodoc> qui son tutti volontari, quando hanno tempo e se conoscono la risposta aiutano.
<utentedellachatd> si si be certo e caro di grazia che ci siete !!!
<utentedellachatd> la mia non era una lamentela
<utentedellachatd> era solo un fischio per vedere se risponde qualcuno
<utentedellachatd> :D :D :D
<vitodoc> Purtroppo io adesso devo andare via. mono aspetta qualcun'altro per il tuo problema, di sicuro è colpa del driver video in uso.
<vitodoc> ciao
<mono> ok grazie
<utentedellachatd> mono di a me
<utentedellachatd> :D
<mono> ciao ho la finestra che apri dalla freccia vicino alla batteria... le funzioni di spegnimento con il accendere i wifi sono bloccate
<mono> cioe spiego il problema...:
<mono> funziona bene tutto... poi va in salva schermo..... io lo faccoio partire  e parte con spento il wifi... e i pulsanti spegnimento bloccati della finestra. L'unico modo per spegnerlo e forzatamente...con il tasto fisico
<utentedellachatd> l'hai installato direttamente sulla macchina ho su una virtuale ?
<utentedellachatd> o non ho
<utentedellachatd> :D
<mono> sulla macchina
<utentedellachatd> che sistema operativo hai messo
<mono> 18.04.3
<utentedellachatd> ubuntu classico ?
<mono> si..
<utentedellachatd> hai provato a fare gli aggiornamenti ?
<mono> quelle che mi chiede in automatico si
<utentedellachatd> (siamo alla 19.10 )
<mono> si .... mi piacerebbe anche aggiornalo...
<utentedellachatd> be innanzi a tutto prova a disabilitare riabilitare lo screen saver
<mono> non sono un smanettone... e che non mi piace windows
<utentedellachatd> cioè disabiliti poi riavvi
<utentedellachatd> e poi riabiliti
<mono> mi potresti dare indicazioni
<mono> oh dove informarmi per fare questo.
<utentedellachatd> un secondo
<utentedellachatd> intanto clicca su avvia e cerca un terminale
<utentedellachatd> ci sei ?
<mono> si...
<utentedellachatd> col terminale aperto?
<mono> si
<utentedellachatd> bene scrivici dentro: sudo apt-get update (e quando tela chiede metti la password) cosi aggiorni le liste
<mono> si mi e sceso una lista di scaricamenti
<utentedellachatd> bene
<utentedellachatd> ha finito?
<mono> si
<utentedellachatd> ora scrivi, sudo apt-get upgrade
<utentedellachatd> cosi aggiorni i pacchetti
<utentedellachatd> stai attento a quando ti chiede di dare si
<mono> dice che i seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione atttuale
<utentedellachatd> ti chiede di mettere n?
<utentedellachatd> cioè di mantenerli o ha gia finito
<utentedellachatd> ??
<mono> aggiornati 0 0 installati 3 da remuovere non aggiornati
<mono> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati.
<mono> non mi chiede di scegliere S o N
<utentedellachatd> ok
<utentedellachatd> scrivi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mono> adesso si .. mi chiede
<utentedellachatd> ok di di si
<mono> ok finito..
<mono> mi ha scaricato un mucchio di cose
<utentedellachatd> ok adesso riavvia
<utentedellachatd> e vedi se ha risolto
<utentedellachatd> intanto trovo come si chiama lo screensaver di ubuntu
<mono> ok mille grazie spengo a riavvio poi devo farlo andare il salva schermo quindi ci vorra del tempo...
<mono> grazie per il tempo sei stato gentile!
<utentedellachatd> di niente
<utentedellachatd> :D
<mono> GRAZIE MILLE!
<DOMENICO> his kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Guest8645> HO PROVATO A INSTALLARE LA VERSIONE DI KUBUNTU 64 BIT E MI E' USCITO QUESTO MESSAGGIO
<Guest8645> his kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Guest8645> SE INSTALLO LA VERSIONE 32 BIT?
<Guest8645> KUBUNTU 18.04
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-08
<mono> ciao!...non ho ancora risolto il problema
<mono> la finestra che si apre cliccando la freccetta vicino alla batteria in alto a destra, dopo che va in salva schermo si blocca. non funziona lo spegnomento , riavvio wifi... per spegnere il PC devo forzarlo con il tasto fisico
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-09
<mario86> buongiorno a tutti chi puo' darmi info su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> e la voleva subito
<Mr_Pan> ma subito subito ... é stato dentro 60 secondi esatti ... come il film... fuori in 60 secondi
<Mr_Pan> e se non esci in 60 secondi ... alla mamma cresce la panza :P:P:P:P
<Mr_Pan> io in 60 secondi mi so pure giá rivestito ... ihihihihihihihihih
<davide> ho installato ubuntu 19.10 su notebook elitebook al riavvio os è rovesciato
<mono> ciao Ragazzi... voglio aggiornare ubuntu 18.04 all'ultimo 19.10 mi sembra che sia... per risolvere un problema qualcun o mi potrebbe dare indicazioni?
<Carlin0> !aggiornamento | mono
<ubot-it> mono: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<mono> sostituzione  ho un 18.04.3 con il 19.10
<Carlin0> personalmente ti consiglio di restare su LTS , ma ognuno faccia come gli pare
<mono> ho un problema
<pacolucy> Ciao. Ho ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS su un Fujitsu lifebook. Devo sempre tenerlo acceso perchè se lo spengo, alla riaccensione mi ritrovo sempre nel BIOS. Qualcuno mi può dare qualche dritta?
<Kekko01> Ciao ragazzi buona sera, non so' perché ma non riesco a creare un'icona per il desktop
<Carlin0> pacolucy, potrebbe essere la batteria tampone da cambiare
<vitodoc> mono: un altro ?
<mono> sempre quello.... non ho risolto
<pacolucy> ah ok grazie. Provo
<vitodoc> mono: Formatta XD e metti la 18.04
<Carlin0> mono, hai aggiornato e non hai risolto ?
<Carlin0> e il problema qual'era mono ?
<mono> ho seguito i passaggi che mi sono stati suggerito... ma non ho risolto
<mono> funziona tutto bene fino a quando va in salva schermo.....
<mono> alla riaccensione la finestra dove ci sono i comandi wifi ...riavvia... spegni.... si blocca .
<mono> con il mouse non riesco aa fare piu niente  si psegne il wifi.... ne posso riavviare ne spegnere....
<vitodoc> quindi prima di andare in save i pulsanti funzionano ?
<mono> lo unico e spegnere forzatamente con il tasto fisico.
<mono> si..
<Carlin0> non saprei , il salvascehrmo è una delle prime cose che disabilito
<vitodoc> questo non me lo avevi detto l'altra volta
<mono> su puo essere che non lho psecificato cosi bene..
<vitodoc> hai il save con password al risveglio ?
<mono> si il difetto lo fa solo quando va in salva schermo......
<mono> si ho la password
<vitodoc> nelle impostazioni prova a togliere la pass al risveglio
<mono> ok sembra che lho fatto....
<Kekko01> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pxSh4xF35P/ non so' perché ma non mi fa' eseguire il comando con sudo
<mono> no frattempo che vada in salva schermo per provare se fa difetto... mi sapete dare un consiglio dove trovare informazioni per sbrinarmi un po con ubuntu?.... non sono un smanettone e non ho alcuna nozione di informatica..
<vitodoc> mono adesso apri il terminale e prova a dare xset dpms force standby
<vitodoc> dovrebbe mandare il monitor in standby
<mono> ok vedo..
<vitodoc> Kekko01: che io sappia non si posso crerare link con sudo
<mono> si ..si spegne lo schermo fino al tocco del mouse..
<vitodoc> mono: e le icone funzionano ancora ?
<mono> si..
<mono> wifi anche....
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> cmq per essere certi aspeta che vada in standby da solo
<Kekko01> vitodoc capisco, ma alcune app come gparted come fanno ad essere eseguite come amministratore?
<vitodoc> magari abbassa il tempo, portalo a 1 minuto
<mono> ok... dove si trova la regolazione del tempo?
<ildragoncello> Sto installando UBUNTU 19.10  sia da DVD che da USB ma dopo la prima schermata va in crash
<vitodoc> mono:  nelle impostazioni per il monitor o di risparmio energetico, non ho sotto mano ubuntu quindi non mi ricordo di preciso.
<vitodoc> Kekko01: vedi il file di gparted e scopri le differenze :P   cat /usr/share/applications/gparted.desktop
<vitodoc> Kekko01: come vedi l'exec dice Exec=/usr/sbin/gparted %f, prova a fare lo stesso con il tuo file
<vitodoc> ildragoncello: sei nuovo di ubuntu ?
<vitodoc> se sì ti consiglio di installare la 18.04 LTS
<ildragoncello> Si
<vitodoc> la 19.10 ha solo 9 mesi di supporto
<vitodoc> e non sono versioni proprio stabili
<vitodoc> ildragoncello: le LTS sono stabili e con supporto fino a 5 anni.
<vitodoc> ildragoncello: quindi installa una 18.04 LTS e ad aprile quando esce la 20.04 LTS fai l'avanzamento.
<Kekko01> provato ma nulla
<vitodoc> Kekko01: hai tolto il sudo e messo %f ?
<ildragoncello> Se c'é un modo potrei mandarti un dump dello schermo. Precedentemente avevo installato senza problemi.
<Kekko01> sì vitodoc
<Kekko01> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sw4Dhzkk6w/
<vitodoc> ahh un momento, è un .run
<ildragoncello> l'unica differenze tra la l'installazione passata e quella odierna è lo schermo
<vitodoc> Kekko01: all'exec scrivi sh /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<Kekko01> vitodoc purtropp ancora nulla
<vitodoc> il file in /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run è reso eseguibile ?
<vitodoc> che poi non capisco come faccia ad stare lì un file .run
<Kekko01> sì certo, difatti se faccio doppio click con Nautilus con sudo vò vitodoc
<ildragoncello> Grazie, precedentemente avevo installato la 18.04 senza problemi, oggi ho tentato di installarla di nuovo ma va in crash.
<Kekko01> è un pacchetto per sviluppare in PHP con Apache e Mysql
<vitodoc> ildragoncello: cosa hai usato per montare la iso ?
<vitodoc> ildragoncello: hai constrollato md5sum ?
<ildragoncello> Non capisco la domanda. ma ripeto che ho usato un vecchio DVD ma senza successo.
<vitodoc> ok un dvd quidi hai masterizzato. Pensavo l'avessi montata su pendrive
<ildragoncello> non è un problema di macchina perché fa la stessa cosa anche con un altro computer
<vitodoc> Probabilmente il dvd è danneggiato
<vitodoc> prova con una pendrive
<ildragoncello> Ho scritto un'immagine su USB
<ildragoncello> ma ho lo stesso problema
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<vitodoc> ildragoncello: per essere certi che la iso sia integra, riscaricala e controlla il sum prima di montarla sulla pendrive o dvd.
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<ildragoncello> Ok, farò questo tentativo, grazie del supporto.
<vitodoc> Kekko01: se esegui il file da terminale con  sh /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run cosa ti dice ?
<Kekko01> vitodoc esce scritto sh: 0: Can't open /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<vitodoc> se ci anteponi il sudo apre ?
<Kekko01> esce un errore un po' bizzarro: /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<vitodoc> puoi incollare tutto l'errore su pastebin ?
<Kekko01> vitodoc il fatto che finisce lì il messaggio
<vitodoc> devo hai preso quel file? voglio fare delle prove in loco
<Kekko01> l'ho installato dal sito ufficiale https://www.apachefriends.org/it/index.html
<vitodoc> ok do un occhiata
<Kekko01> ti farà scaricare il pacchetto, poi da lì c'è tutto, va bene grazie mille 👍
<Mr_Pan> scusate
<Mr_Pan> ma per installare un server web apache basta usare l'apposito meta-pacchetto
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install lamp-server^
<Mr_Pan> installerá apache mysql php
<Mr_Pan> Kekko01>
<Kekko01> vitodoc aggiornamenti per quella questione dei collegamenti?
<Kekko01> ora ho letto i messaggi precedenti, grazie Mr_Pan per il consiglio
<Kekko01> anche se dice che non me lo ha trovato
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-10
<davide> installato ubuntu 19.10 su noteboook hp eletebook al riavvio os è rovesciato
<Carlin0> davide, puoi provare questa soluzione https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4999067
<davide> grazie
<sbtmatt> Salve
<sbtmatt> Avrei dei problemi con l'installazione dei driver per la stampante
<Carlin0> che stampante ?
<sbtmatt> Allora premetto che sono un neofita del mondo Linux e tempo fa installai la versione di Ubuntu più recente e non ebbi problemi con l'installazione dei driver per la stampante Canon LBP2900
<sbtmatt> Oggi ho installato su un PC abbastanza vecchiotto l'ultima versione di xubuntu
<sbtmatt> Così da non appesantirlo
<Carlin0> le canon hanno supporto scarso su linux
<sbtmatt> Dal sito Canon ho scaricato i driver previsti per Linux a 64 bit
<sbtmatt> Ma a quanto pare ho problemi relativi al cups
<sbtmatt> Ho provveduto a installarli sia da terminale che tramite gdebi
<sbtmatt> Ho provato a seguire anche la procedura tramite localhost:631
<sbtmatt> Ma niente
<sbtmatt> Non so più che fare
<sbtmatt> Son d'accordo che abbiano supporto scarso ma con Ubuntu non avevo avuto problemi
<sbtmatt> Quindi non capisco come sia possibile che con xubuntu li abbia
<Carlin0> ma con gdebi l'installazione è andata ok o ha segnalato qualcosa ?
<sbtmatt> No è andata ok
<sbtmatt> Ho provveduto ad installare prima i moduli common e poi i capt
<Carlin0> quindi la configuri e non va ?
<sbtmatt> La stampante viene riconosciuta e aggiunta
<sbtmatt> Solo che poi si va a stampare magari la stampa di prova e sullo stato relativo alla stampante appare "inattiva" oppure. "elaborazione in corso"
<sbtmatt> Ma la stampante in realtà non si muove, non fa nulla
<sbtmatt> Ho provato anche ad installarla estraendo dai file di Canon il ppd
<sbtmatt> Di conseguenza l'ho aggiunto manualmente durante l'installazione della stampante
<sbtmatt> E stesso Ubuntu software ha provveduto a trovare i driver disponibili
<sbtmatt> Ma niente
<sbtmatt> Stesso risultato
<Carlin0> maaaaah , non so che dir e, con le canon ho avuto brutte esperienze anch'io
<sbtmatt> Capisco
<sbtmatt> Volevo chiedere ancora
<Carlin0> immagino che le versioni di ubuntu e xubuntu che hai usato siano diverse
<sbtmatt> Alcune guide consigliano di fare come procedimento
<sbtmatt> Quello di aprire il terminale all'interno del file Deb
<sbtmatt> E poi di dare come comando
<sbtmatt> sudo /.install.sh
<sbtmatt> Solo che a me dice che il comando non esiste
<sbtmatt> Come mai?
<vitodoc> è sbagliato, il comando corretto è sudo ./install.sh
<Carlin0> i deb non contengono file install , e poi cosa vuol dire aprire il terminale all'interno de deb ?
<sbtmatt> Ok
<vitodoc> se il file .sh ha i permessi di esecuzione dovrebbe partire tranquillamente
<sbtmatt> Nel senso che all'interno della cartella tasto destro "apri un terminale qui"
<Carlin0> ma nei deb non c'è MAI un file install.sh
<vitodoc> sicuro che hai un deb ? Come dice Carlin0 i deb non hanno file di instalalzione sh
<sbtmatt> Cioè quello che faresti con CD
<sbtmatt> Appunto chiedevo
<Carlin0> sbtmatt, quella guida evidentemente dice sciocchezze
<sbtmatt> Ora ho provveduto a formattare il computer e reinstallare xubuntu
<Carlin0> immagino che le versioni di ubuntu e xubuntu che hai usato siano diverse
<sbtmatt> E voglio ripartire da capo
<vitodoc> spero con la stampante collegata
<Carlin0> sbtmatt, che versione di ubuntu era dove andava la stampante
<Carlin0> e che versione è ora xubuntu ?
<sbtmatt> https://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp2900.html?type=drivers&driverdetailid=tcm:80-1000724&os=linux%20%2864-bit%29&language=it
<sbtmatt> I driver scaricati sono questi
<sbtmatt> Estraggo l'archivio
<Carlin0> li ho visti i driver sbtmatt ma rispondi alla mia domanda
<sbtmatt> L'ultima
<sbtmatt> L'ho scaricato oggi
<Carlin0> non devi estrarre il deb ma installarlo con gdebi o dpkg -i
<sbtmatt> 18.04 LTS
<Carlin0> e che versione era ubuntu dove andava ?
<sbtmatt> 6 mesi fa
<sbtmatt> Quindi 18 ugualmente
<Carlin0> magari manca solo qualche libreria ... boh
<Guest65121> salve, vorrei proporre alla mia azienda l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc aziendale, sarebbe soggeto ad acquisto di licenza in questo caso?
<Guest65121> come andrebbe regolarizzato?
<Guest65121> oppure potremmo tutti in azienda installare ubuntu e la completa suite dei software senza essere soggetti a nessun costo?
<Guest65121> Grazie in anticipo
<fede_caldo> hey salve ha tutti
<fede_caldo> ho problemi con raspberryPI
<fede_caldo> dopo degli aggiornamenti
<fede_caldo> ho questo problema con il comando
<fede_caldo> sudo apt-get update
<fede_caldo> buster InRelease" ha modificato il valore "Suite" da "testing" a "stable"
<fede_caldo> Ciò deve essere accettato prima di poter applicare gli aggiornamenti da questo repository.
<fede_caldo> come lo risolvo?
<fede_caldo> ho già guardato la pagia web indicata e letto le funzioni di apt-get
<fede_caldo> se sono sulla chat sbagliata ditelo
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-11
<sbtmatt> salve
<blufree> buonasra avrei bisogno di aiuto per aggiornare il sistema operativo xubuntu ma non ho nessuna dimestichezza con il mio pc, tempo fa sono riuscita ad affiancare a windows 7 starter questa distribuzione di ubuntui, ma adesso non so più cosa fare
<vitodoc_> puoi aggiornare da terminale
<blufree> ma non so cosa significa!!
<blufree> come si fa, ho provato a scrivere dei comandi ma viene scritto che non può terminare l'installalazione
<Mr_Pan> blufree, apri una finestra terminale (premi insieme CTRL ALT t)
<blufree> ho scritto sudo apt-get update e viene fuori un messaggio di errore
<Mr_Pan> blu
<Mr_Pan> blufree, che errore   ?
<Mr_Pan> per dare quel comando devi essere root
<Mr_Pan> oppure anteporre sudo
<vitodoc_> blufree: quando inserisci la pass non la vedi, tu scrivila lo stesso e dai invio
<blufree> errore nel verificare la firma eImpossibile recuperare https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable/dists/stable/InRelease
<blufree> Impossibile recuperare https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable/dists/stable/InRelease
<blufree> si si fatto dice errore nel verificare la firma e imnpossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list-d -y
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d -y   >>> giusto questo
<blufree> mi dice che se cancello alcuni file poi potrei non recuperarli
<Mr_Pan> blufree, esegui pure
<blufree> rm: opzione non valida -- "y 8
<blufree> 8 non c'entra
<Mr_Pan> blufree, leva -y
<blufree> comando non trovato
<Carlin0> blufree, sei in chat con il pc da ubuntu ?
<blufree> si
<Mr_Pan> blufree,
<Carlin0> !vedisources | blufree
<ubot-it> blufree: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<blufree> https://termbin.com/44ld
<Carlin0> blufree, il tuo ubuntu è fuori supporto
<blufree> cosa posso fare il pc è una carretta con processore atom N2600 e 1gb di ram
<vitodoc> devi installare la 18.04 lts
<blufree> dove la trovo?
<vitodoc> hai detto che è installato xubuntu ?
<Carlin0> ma lubuntu se il pc è così scarso
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<blufree> si xubuntu
<blufree> meglio lubuntu o mint?
<vitodoc> lubuntu è più adatto al tup pc
<Carlin0> mint troppo pesante per quel pc
<blufree> ok tanto io lo uso come muletto per telegram e tixati
<blufree> ora provo con lubuntu,  grazie per la pazienza e per avermi dedicato tempo
<Carlin0> e cmq con quella cpu e un solo gb di ram non aspettarti miracoli
<blufree> lo so l'importante è effettuare i download che mi servono
<blufree> grazie a tutti per i consigli, buonaserata
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-12
<Babbo> Ciao a tutti. Giro Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS su un Fujitsu AH531. Va tutto bene eccetto per il fatto che quando re-starto il sistema, (sia power off che riavvia), ubuntu non parte mai "diretto": alle volte mi dà un prompt "grub rescue>" (da cui non so come uscire se non power off), altre volte mi presenta un menu da cui posso solo entrare nel BIOS. Da lì
<Babbo> paciocco a caso il boot menu, salvo, riparto e, non sempre, ma spesso, finalmente parte ubuntu.
<Babbo> Suggerimenti? (...ah, ho appena cambiato la batteria-tampone con una nuova...)
<Babbo> Intendo dire che il problema c'era anche prima, ma cambiando la batteria-tampone non è cambiato nulla
<InnerPower> Salve, ho un piccolo ma fastidioso problema, le cartelle a lato del file navigator hanno l'indirizzo sbagliato e non mi aprono correttamente le cartelle dedicate che sono invece raggiungibili tramite le cartelle, come edito il percorso???
<InnerPower> Tipo Musica, Scaricati... credo dipenda dall'user profile
<Babbo> Ciao a tutti. Giro Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS su un Fujitsu AH531. Va tutto bene eccetto per il fatto che quando re-starto il sistema, (sia power off che riavvia), ubuntu non parte mai "diretto": alle volte mi dà un prompt "grub rescue>" (da cui non so come uscire se non power off), altre volte mi presenta un menu da cui posso solo entrare nel BIOS. Da lì
<Babbo> paciocco a caso il boot menu, salvo, riparto e, non sempre, ma spesso, finalmente parte ubuntu. Suggerimenti? (...ah, ho appena cambiato la batteria-tampone con una nuova...)
<Babbo> Intendo dire che il problema c'era anche prima, ma cambiando la batteria-tampone non è cambiato nulla
<Babbo> Intendo dire che il problema c'era già prima. Ho cambiato la batteria-tampone ma non è cambiato nulla...
<InnerPower> Forse devi dare la priorità di avvio nel boot all'HD
<InnerPower> In alternativa è il Grub che ha problemi e va ripristinato, altro non ti so dire
<InnerPower> Nel frattempo ho risolto con le cartelle! ^^
